# 10 captives, Over 20 soldiers, including Commanding Officer killed at Galwan border clash with China



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624
Indian Army official statement

Reactions: Like Like:
65


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Stay tuned for boredom and slow frustrating disappointment.

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Bagheera said:


> Stay tuned for boredom and slow frustrating disappointment.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



When China takes the NCR without firing a single bullet and India wastes printer ink on posters begging to accept their surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
55


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

arjunk said:


> When China takes the NCR without firing a single bullet and India wastes printer ink on posters begging to accept their surrender


Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings. 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

At this rate China will forget 4 or 8 fingers and enter Delhi in a couple of weeks without firing a gun. 
This is so humiliating for Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272789734230642690
It seems China has attacked

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Seems LAC is getting hot now. IA has started operation.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791701724127232

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Musings

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272789734230642690
> It seems China has attacked


@silent_poison @drumstick - breathe deeply and slowly - don’t panic and get ready to enjoy chicken chow mein - Chinese I’ve heard make fantastic tea as well

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## pakpride00090

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Feng Leng

Nuke New Delhi now to prevent more bloodshed!

Reactions: Like Like:
50


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Feng Leng said:


> Nuke New Delhi now to prevent more bloodshed!


No, we want to beat them first.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pakpride00090

Big daddy China has entered the chat.

Lets see modi's 56 inch ki chest....

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Mamluk

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791701724127232



According to Indians the Chinese left long ago, so how did IA personnel die? Perhaps lightning strike..

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## mmr

Dont worry bunker baby will help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Colonel /Commanding officer??? That's huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## SD 10

China!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## darksider

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Did you read other posts yet? 
Its really getting very interesting.stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

darksider said:


> Did you read other posts yet?
> Its really getting very interesting.stay tuned.


Unfortunately his record is broken

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Reichsmarschall said:


> No, we want to beat them first.


Whoever reaches Siachen first may beat the Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## GamoAccu

Three Indian soldiers, including a commanding officer, have been killed in a "violent face-off" with Chinese soldiers in the Galwan Valley in Ladakh, where the two sides have been ranged against each other over the past few weeks.

An official statement said: "During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation."

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...ation-process-in-galwan-valley-ladakh-2247034

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Om Shanti


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

The Indians on the forum are missing from this thread....... must be trying to kill some Chinese soldiers to save their face like the fake F16 drama on 27th ......

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## PakGuns

Now call for another round table talks to de escalate or wait for your balls to grow to respond with equal force...  or lend balls from Nepal...

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## pakpride00090

Feng Leng said:


> I guess that means "oh sh1t"



LMAO.. You gave a new meaning to om Shanti

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



This did not age well

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Morpheus

And somehow indian media will blame this on Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aspen

I think this is gonna be China's Feb 27 moment. LAC is officially going hot

This will either deescalate immediately or we are looking at a limited China-India war

India probably didn't take threat seriously but Chinese don't mess around

If Pakistan wants to make a move in Kashmir, this is the time

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## hussain0216

Pakistan stands with China in defence of its homeland

We know what the Indians are like


Time to spread this information on SM

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Wikki019

Breaking News: GOI has decided to respond and asked bollywood to release a new movie to take revenge on PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
70


----------



## Mamluk

Now wait for the Indians to come up with their own face saving story .. 3 brave Indian martyrs sacrificed their lives to take down entire Chinese army in Galwan valley. Chinese fatalities include 100 soldiers, 50 officers, 2 PLA Generals and Xi Jinping's own son!

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## Nefarious

Is this news legit? If so India will submit and take the losses to avoid further confrontation but looks like Chinese are ready to clear the trespassers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

So Ajai Shukla was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

Been following this news on twitter. How quickly Indians went from "Look how we beat up chinese bat-eating midgets" to replies of "Om Shanti" is quite a sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
42


----------



## Aspen

Nefarious said:


> Is this news legit? If so India will submit and take the losses to avoid further confrontation but looks like Chinese are ready to clear the trespassers.



No India will not submit without getting embarrassed first, their ego is too big

India will take the bait and fight, we'll see what happens now

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AUz

Feng Leng said:


> I guess that means "oh sh1t"



You killed a COMMANDING OFFICER?! A Colonel killed in direct action while China occupies 60 sq km Indian territory? OH....MY...GOD!!! China is literally, actually, *HUMILIATING* india beyond belief now 

Gotta give it to you bros man---I thought Pakistan humiliated and dominated indians when we bombed their military sights, shot down their jets, paraded their wing commander on national tv, caused so much panic that they killed their own 7 air force officers and destroyed their own helicopter...

But PLA is literally one-uping Pakistan in a big way. Ya'll just walked right into Indian territory, occupied it, and _killed their commanding officer (Colonel) in FIRST confrontation right away?!!
_
We don't treat Afghanistan this brutally. China is literally arse raping india in public 

*China: 5*
*Pakistan: 1*
*india: -0.000 (Facepalm)*

Modi is truly a blessing for us 

@drumstick @GHALIB Fellas....???

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

ThePatriotReport said:


> Been following this news on twitter. How quickly Indians went from "Look how we beat up chinese bat-eating midgets" to replies of "Om Shanti" is quite a sight.


Any statement from modi or bipin monkey.... are they quite on the death of a high ranking officer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Morpheus said:


> And somehow indian media will blame this on Pakistan






EXACTLY!!!!!!!!..........No doubt, the indian government and media will blame this on Pakistan and "Pakistani terrorism". As per indian logic, "it's those evil Pakistani Muslims again"..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

The Chinese private only give a kungfu kick for the Indian colonel but he is too weak to bear the outcome. Can't blame Chinese but just too bad Indian are too weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Dariush the Great

*India soldiers killed in clash with Chinese forces*
Three Indian soldiers have been killed in a clash with Chinese forces in Ladakh in the disputed Kashmir region.

The Indian army said "senior military officials of the two sides are meeting to defuse the situation", adding that both sides suffered casualties.

China responded by calling on India not to take unilateral actions or stir up trouble, the Reuters agency reported.

China has also accused India of crossing the border and attacking Chinese soldiers, the AFP agency said.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian was quoted as saying that India had crossed the border, "provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides".

Beijing has not announced any Chinese casualties. The country's Global Times newspaper reported that "solemn representations" had been made with India over the incident.

The clash comes amid rising tensions between the two countries. India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan valley.

The deaths are believed to be the first in decades in a confrontation between the two powers. They have fought only one war so far, in 1962, when India suffered a humiliating defeat.

India accuses China of occupying 38,000 sq km of its territory. Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.

In May, dozens of Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows in a clash on the border in the northeastern state of Sikkim. And in 2017, the two countries clashed in the region after China tried to extend a border road through a disputed plateau.





Their armies - two of the world's largest - come face to face at many points. The two sides are separated by the poorly demarcated Line of Actual Control (LAC). Rivers, lakes, and snowcaps mean the line can shift, provoking confrontation.

There are several reasons why tensions are rising now - but competing strategic goals lie at the root, and both sides blame each other.

India has built a new road in what experts say is the most remote and vulnerable area along the LAC in Ladakh. And India's decision to ramp up infrastructure seems to have infuriated Beijing.

The road could boost Delhi's capability to move men and material rapidly in case of a conflict.

Both sides insist no bullet has been fired in four decades, and the Indian army insisted again on Tuesday that "no shots were fired". Local media outlets reported that the Indian soldiers were "beaten to death" but there was no confirmation from the military.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-53061476?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sabretooth

Morpheus said:


> And somehow indian media will blame this on Pakistan



That is a given since according to them the 'P' in PLA stands for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indians are tiny and weak. Their bones can't stand kungfu kicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Arjun rampal got killed ? 
Send sunny deol in please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

cowards died without fighting!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Now wait for the Indians to come up with their own face saving story .. 3 brave Indian martyrs sacrificed their lives to take down entire Chinese army in Galwan valley. Chinese fatalities include 100 soldiers, 50 officers, 2 PLA Generals and Xingping's own son!


and a couple of J-20s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians are ready to edit the WIKIPEDIA page about this incident

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## Beast

RB200 said:


> Indians are tiny and weak. Their bones can't stand kungfu kicks.


Maybe the Chinese private kick directly at his ball which kill him.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Sabretooth

Wikki019 said:


> Breaking News: GOI has decided to respond and asked bollywood to release a new movie to take revenge on PLA





Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Arjun rampal got killed ?
> Send sunny deol in please



Chinese better defend their hand pumps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Any statement from modi or bipin monkey.... are they quite on the death of a high ranking officer



No government response so far. Only verified twitter handles are breaking the news. Its understandable though, Modi can't exactly address his "Nation" and explicitly mention how violently his lungi's been punctured.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Where are the americans, Afghans and bengalis now?..........didn't the indians on PDF claim that these 3 were allies of india and would fight for them?...........

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## darksider

Go chine go
Pakistan should heat up the loc.
And in case things get escalated between China and India. Pakistan should not hesitate to take advantage of situation.
I hope our establishment show some guts this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Feng Leng

Beast said:


> The Chinese private only give a kungfu kick for the Indian colonel but he is too weak to bear the outcome. Can't blame Chinese but just too bad Indian are too weak.


Indian media said they were killed in hand-to-hand combat LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Aspen

Looks like India has already surrendered and are trying to defuse the situation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272793443878621184

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakpride00090

Beast said:


> The Chinese private only give a kungfu kick for the Indian colonel but he is too weak to bear the outcome. Can't blame Chinese but just too bad Indian are too weak.



Gotta credit the chinese ... Took out the commanding officer in first attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beast

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Where are the americans, Afghans and bengalis now?..........didn't the indians on PDF claim that these 3 were allies of india and would fight for them?...........


The Australian bragging mouth give Indian the false hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ARMalik

Hey, hang on, I am just trying to find my Pop-corn and a big TV screen! *Dear China, please continue pounding these As.s holes. *

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Beast said:


> The Australian bragging mouth give Indian the false hope.






So where are the Australians now? Too busy playing cricket to fight for the indians?.........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Feng Leng said:


> Indian media said they were killed in hand-to-hand combat LOL


I bet the Indian are all armed with baton and iron stick but they still can't beat a Chinese private who is unarmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Blue In Green

Aspen said:


> Looks like India has already surrendered and are trying to defuse the situation
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272793443878621184



Why is India so weak when it comes to stuff like this? 

I have nothing against any of the parties involved personally but something about India just comes off as "sissy". Can't really put my finger it on lol. 

My apologies to anyone reading this.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aspen

Feng Leng said:


> Indian media said they were killed in hand-to-hand combat LOL



Were they stabbed or strangled?


----------



## Dariush the Great

This is breaking news
Many indian soldiers injured in hand to hand combat according to indian media
No firearms used.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sabretooth

Modi thought Chinese were joking around and underestimated the situation, as usual. 
Well, good for him.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Wikki019 said:


> Breaking News: GOI has decided to respond and asked bollywood to release a new movie to take revenge on PLA






What do you think the name if the movie will be? I think they will call it galwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Beast said:


> Maybe the Chinese private kick directly at his ball which kill him.



Bullshit!!! You LIE!!!!

indians have no balls. How can you kick em in the ball then?

I knew Chinese are liars. Supa PoWa InDia!!!!!! (Goes to edit Wikipedia page and make everything "Indian victory")

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Why is India so weak when it comes to stuff like this?
> 
> I have nothing against any of the parties involved personally but something about India just comes off as "sissy". Can't really put my finger it on lol.
> 
> My apologies to anyone reading this.



Anyone thinking india having any chance against China is sick in his head. India can't even take on pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Where are all the indians on PDF gone?........... There are usually more of them here than there are Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Sabretooth

RB200 said:


> Anyone thinking india having any chance against China is sick in his head. India can't even take on pakistan.



If only they understood this reality they won't be in this mess. But NO.... they had to be the Hyperpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

RB200 said:


> Anyone thinking india having any chance against China is sick in his head. India can't even take on pakistan.



Yeah man, I can't really argue against that. India just hasn't been showing any sort of legitimate strength against its opponents and it really shows. 

Hell, they just lost three of their soldiers, high ranking as well (I'm assuming). You can't just up and walk away, but what am I to say really...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Where are all the indians on PDF gone?........... There are usually more of them here than there are Pakistanis.



They are all huddled together here: 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 222 (Users: 50, *Guests: 168*)

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Aspen

If you want to see some scared Indians, go look on Twitter right now

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!............The BBC are now reporting the incident. At least 3 indian soldiers killed:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-53061476

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yasser76

ThePatriotReport said:


> They are all huddled together here:
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 222 (Users: 50, *Guests: 168*)




Biggest effect this will have in long term is accelerating the already low morale of the Indian Army. If a unit loses it;s CO and he is not avenged, and they have to hush it up, then word like that will spread like wildfire across the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ThePatriotReport said:


> They are all huddled together here:
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 222 (Users: 50, *Guests: 168*)






Thought so. There are usually at least 10 indians on PDF at any given time claiming that indian is a superpower and that CPEC and Pakistan are finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What do you think the name if the movie will be? I think they will call it galwan.



How to win Two front war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

This is worrying. India could counterattack in the next few days. If China is not prepared, it could suffer heavy losses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Thought so. There are usually at least 10 indians on PDF at any given time claiming that indian is a superpower and that CPEC and Pakistan are finished.


Well man feel sorry for them but maybe not because they are rude. Need hard kungfukick in the face.


----------



## Wikki019

Aspen said:


> If you want to see some scared Indians, go look on Twitter right now



any interesting link will be appreciated


----------



## Musings

@drumstick @silent_poison come on boys your country needs you - where are you hiding? Normally trigger happy but today probably hiding in the only toilet in Delhi. Your bullcrap in the last 2 weeks has been answered in 1 sweep.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Dariush the Great

zhxy said:


> This is worrying. India could counterattack in the next few days. If China is not prepared, it could suffer heavy losses


Loooool

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

pakpride00090 said:


> Big daddy China has entered the chat.


More like,
China: entered the chat
India: rege quits.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Wikki019 said:


> How to win Two front war





CONFIRMED. The 2 war galwan. Not really a catchy title though.


----------



## Wikki019

zhxy said:


> This is worrying. India could counterattack in the next few days. If China is not prepared, it could suffer heavy losses



China will suffer heavily just liked they suffered in older bollywood movies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272792219515326464


----------



## Wikki019

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> CONFIRMED. The 2 war galwan. Not really a catchy title though.



Parmanu galwaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

RB200 said:


> Well man feel sorry for them but maybe not because they are rude. Need hard kungfukick in the face.






Sorry for them??????????...............

How can we be sorry for a people that call for the death and destruction of the Pakistani race and nation????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

Wikki019 said:


> How to win Two front war



Three Spartan Gangus

I'm sure half the Chinese army in Galwan valley lie dead now thanks to the bravery of the 3 deceased!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

There is already a thread running on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Wikki019 said:


> Breaking News: GOI has decided to respond and asked bollywood to release a new movie to take revenge on PLA


They will send Salman Khan as Tiger not knowing that this Tiger was a Pakistani SSG Commando. The Indians are so scared that they did not even change the call sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Thought so. There are usually at least 10 indians on PDF at any given time* claiming that indian is a superpower and that CPEC and Pakistan are finished*.



LOL that was hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Aspen said:


> Were they stabbed or strangled?


Bludgeoned to death.


BlueInGreen2 said:


> Why is India so weak when it comes to stuff like this?





BlueInGreen2 said:


> I have nothing against any of the parties involved personally but something about India just comes off as "sissy". Can't really put my finger it on lol.


How are you insult the shupa powa!​

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Wikki019

I think Chinna will apologise verbally and Indians will make a movie and edit Wikipedia how they got another "Indian victory"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Question is:

1. Does India want to deescalate?
2. Will China let them?
3. How will India blame this on Pakistan?
4. Will India defuse now and strike back later?

Pakistan must be absolutely alert and on guard for any provocation for at least all of this week. This is tensest Kashmir has been since Feb 27. 

India is now looking to make any kind of diversion. They will want to respond in some way to avoid looking weak but it will be hard for them to strike at China directly. India might try to create a diversion by striking at Pakistan instead as an indirect response to China and then conflating it with some sort of Pakistan-China coordinated action in Ladakh.

Pakistan must be absolutely alert right now


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Indian Army officer, 2 jawans killed in 'violent face-off' with Chinese troops in Galwan Valley*

NEW DELHI: An officer and two soldiers of Indian Army were killed along the India-China border in a violent face-off with Chinese military on Tuesday.



"During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties on both sides. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation," the Indian Army said in a statement on Tuesday.

Defence minister Rajnath Singh has held a meeting with Chief of Defence Staff General Bipin Rawat, the three service chiefs and external affairs minister Dr S Jaishankar. During the meeting, recent developments in Eastern Ladakh were discussed, according to ANI.

The incident came even as officials from both the sides were engaged in resolving the the dispute over Chinese military buildup in the region.

The talks had made substantial progress with disengagement between Indian and Chinese troops at more locations where they had been in standoff positions for last many weeks.

Sources said that after the June 6 talks between military commanders followed by other rounds of talks, there has not been any considerable build-up activity by both sides and Chinese aggressive behaviour has also been toned down, they said.

At the military commanders' talks between the two Armies, they had agreed to hold parleys at the Patrolling point 14 (Galwan area), Patrolling point 15 and Hot Springs area.




The Chinese Army had earlier pulled back its troops from the Galwan valley, PP-15 and Hot Springs in Eastern Ladakh area by 2 to 2.5 kilometres, they said.




The Indian side has also brought back some of its troops and vehicles from these areas. Sources said talks are being held on these points at the Battalion commander level on these locations and they have had hotline talks with their counterparts.




The initial talks were being held in those areas. The Chinese activities had started in Eastern Ladakh from this location only, they said.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...th-china-troops/articleshowprint/76401229.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*i Know everyone is hyped up, but everyone (Read Pakistani brothers) please stay calm, no disrespects, no trolling, no insults....just sit back & enjoy the show... lets not get yourselves banned in this moment

*

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## Wikki019

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Three Spartan Gangus
> 
> I'm sure half the Chinese army in Galwan valley lie dead now thanks to the bravery of the 3 deceased!!



Breaking news, before getting killed Colonel and 2 soldiers took out half Chinese battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arsalan 345

So it finally started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

China seems to be have made up its mind for a fight! Modi's dishonesty and duplicity on Galwan have confused Indian forces, and China has got the upper hand! https://t.co/Cpode4tIuW via @ndtv

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272795455399870465

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wikki019

Aspen said:


> Question is:
> 
> 1. Does India want to deescalate?
> 2. Will China let them?
> 3. How will India blame this on Pakistan?
> 4. Will India defuse now and strike back later?
> 
> Pakistan must be absolutely alert and on guard for any provocation for at least all of this week. This is tensest Kashmir has been since Feb 27.
> 
> India is now looking to make any kind of diversion. They will want to respond in some way to avoid looking weak but it will be hard for them to strike at China directly. India might try to create a diversion by striking at Pakistan instead as an indirect response to China and then conflating it with some sort of Pakistan-China coordinated action in Ladakh.
> 
> Pakistan must be absolutely alert right now



They are already saying casualties are on both sides to save face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Indians are claiming casualties on both sides any news from Chinese side


----------



## Vanguard One

New Delhi: 

An Indian army officer and two soldiers were killed in a "violent face-off" on Monday night with Chinese soldiers at Galwan Valley in Ladakh, in a massive escalation at a time there were efforts to defuse weeks of tension at the border. Senior military representatives of both sides are meeting currently, according to an official statement on Tuesday.

Army sources say the soldiers were not shot but were killed in hand-to-hand combat on Indian Territory.

The official statement said: "During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation."

Beijing has accused India of crossing the border, 'attacking Chinese personnel', reported news agency Agence France Presse. China's Foreign Ministry said it called on India to not take unilateral actions or stir up trouble, reported Reuters.

Indian and Chinese soldiers have been locked in a standoff for weeks at Pangong Tso, Galwan Valley, Demchok and Daulat Beg Oldie in eastern Ladakh. A significant number of Chinese army personnel even transgressed into the Indian side of the Line of Actual Control or the de-facto border in several areas including Pangong Tso.

After weeks of face-off including an incident in which patrolling soldiers from the two sides came to blows on the banks of Pangong Lake, resulting in injuries, friction eased following talks. Indian and Chinese military commanders had been in talks in Galwan Valley area and Hot Springs.

The Chinese Army had earlier pulled back its troops from the Galwan valley, PP-15 and Hot Springs in Eastern Ladakh area. The Indian side also brought back some of its troops and vehicles from these areas.

China has been reportedly upset about the Indian construction of roads and air strips in the area.

After years of neglect Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government has pushed for improving connectivity and by 2022, 66 key roads along the Chinese border will have been built.

One of these roads is near the Galwan valley that connects to Daulat Beg Oldi air base, which was inaugurated last October.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...an-valley-ladakh-2247034?pfrom=home-topscroll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Only two China weapons can stop India now. These are DF-17 and Xian H-6K (with MOAB).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Friends check the breaking news. What we were hiding is out in the open. The Govt’s Kongka La moment!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796938895634433

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Longhorn

Aspen said:


> Question is:
> 
> 1. Does India want to deescalate?
> 2. Will China let them?
> 3. How will India blame this on Pakistan?
> 4. Will India defuse now and strike back later?
> 
> Pakistan must be absolutely alert and on guard for any provocation for at least all of this week. This is tensest Kashmir has been since Feb 27.
> 
> India is now looking to make any kind of diversion. They will want to respond in some way to avoid looking weak but it will be hard for them to strike at China directly. India might try to create a diversion by striking at Pakistan instead as an indirect response to China and then conflating it with some sort of Pakistan-China coordinated action in Ladakh.
> 
> Pakistan must be absolutely alert right now


The last thing India will do is provoke Pakistan and give us an excuse to enter the fray with China ramped up on the border as well.
They're stupid but I don't think they would be that stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Wikki019 said:


> How to win Two front war


It was a 3 front war from the Chinese side now add Pakistan and Nepal as this will stretch Indian Army to a 20 frnt war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

I wonder what Pravin Sawhney will have to say about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

In a latest development according to some news channels the two Indian soldiers including a senior officer have been killed by China in a latest row of real weapon to weapon conflict at LAC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *i Know everyone is hyped up, but everyone (Read Pakistani brothers) please stay calm, no disrespects, no trolling, no insults....just sit back & enjoy the show... lets not get yourselves banned in this moment
> 
> *


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are coming firmed news of more than double number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian somdiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


Lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Aspen

Longhorn said:


> The last thing India will do is provoke Pakistan and give us an excuse to enter the fray with China ramped up on the border as well.
> They're stupid but I don't think they would be that stupid.



They can definitely be that stupid, screenshot this and tell me later I was right


----------



## newb3e

Osiris said:


> Last time, India lost a colonel on India China border, Chinese lost 300 of their own in Indian retaliation, the year was 1967.



but supreme leader is in shanti mode (coward mode) their wont be no last time this time! this time 1 col lost = 60 sqr kms send more and do the maths!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

Osiris said:


> Last time, India lost a colonel on India China border, Chinese lost 300 of their own in Indian retaliation, the year was 1967.


and u lost how many in 62? btw both the countries had same GDP at that time, see Chinas def budget and see yours. You think you are in the same pos as b4? GL.

Delusion ki bhi koi seema hoti hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

india end is near

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Osiris said:


> Last time, India lost a colonel on India China border, Chinese lost 300 of their own in Indian retaliation, the year was 1967.


How many did PLA lose this time in the shupa powa retaliation?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## newb3e

Aspen said:


> They can definitely be that stupid, screenshot this and tell me later I was right


supreme leader needs to do something to thump his 56 inch ki boobies and calm bakhts!

he is that stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

The psychology of Modi is very similar to Hitler's. And then he has a Herman Goring as his number 2. This will not go down well for that ego. They are now more likely to take their anger out on Pakistan instead. 

As the next election gets closer, the more likely war is going to be. India just may start it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Trango Towers

So it begins


----------



## Dark1

WAR. WAR. WAR.
Official statement at 2 pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

No wonder why indian army were giving shutup call to its media "aik to hum say sambhala nahi ja raha or upers say tumhari bakwas"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Armchair said:


> The psychology of Modi is very similar to Hitler's. And then he has a Herman Goring as his number 2. This will not go down well for that ego. They are now more likely to take their anger out on Pakistan instead.
> 
> As the next election gets closer, the more likely war is going to be. India just may start it.


Na, indians know they can not take on china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

OL:

Just took a look at Indian OSINT accounts. As usual while reporting deaths of 2 soldiers and 1 officers on their side in #Ladakh , They are insisting "Multiple casualties on both sides". Guess now they are gonna claim China hiding its dead, like they do with Pakistan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272797312193044481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Aspen said:


> They can definitely be that stupid, screenshot this and tell me later I was right


You probably are.
I wouldn't disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

I like how BBC further goes on to deflate the Indian false bravado about the whole conflict: 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476

*The deaths are believed to be the first in decades in a confrontation between the two powers. They have fought only one war so far, in 1962*, *when India suffered a humiliating defeat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Osiris said:


> Last time, India lost a colonel on India China border, Chinese lost 300 of their own in Indian retaliation, the year was 1967.






Reported to MODs for spreading disinformation and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Why is India so weak when it comes to stuff like this?
> 
> I have nothing against any of the parties involved personally but something about India just comes off as "sissy". Can't really put my finger it on lol.
> 
> My apologies to anyone reading this.



Because this is their nature. Indians are not known for their bravery and face to face fight. They are only good in backstabbing and using proxies to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


Don't spam NDTV bs here please unless you can back your claim by proof other than indian media .. just like you guys shot that F16 after 27th ? Don't forget this is not reddit where Americans will clap for your fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

THE INDIAN SCAM CALL CENTERS ARE CALLING UP ALL SERVICE MEMBERS.

HIDE YOUR BANK ACCOUNTS, DON'T LET THEM HAVE REMOTE ACCESS TO YOUR COMPUTERS!!!

I'm sorry I couldn't resist  Please don't take my post seriously lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Longhorn

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


Killing innocent civilians isn't battle hardened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


Yup i have heard about Chinese casualties but will not discuss until its confirmed. 
Best time and excuse for India to recognize taiwan and tibet.


----------



## GamoAccu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Feng Leng said:


> How many did PLA lose this time in the shupa powa retaliation?



Go ask your government - if you dare.
Indian army sources are saying that Chinese side has also suffered casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.








Sure sure and you have the evidence and proof which you have linked here...........


PS Reported to MODs for spreading disinformation and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Dark1 said:


> WAR. WAR. WAR.
> Official statement at 2 pm.


chup beth koi war nai hoge!

banya ki dhooti geeeli hogaye hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Its a sad sad day that this IK and Bajwa duo is not taking advantage of the situation. Such a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARMalik

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791701724127232



Douche bags are calling it a *'De-Escalation' *when China has clearly *'Escalated'* and killed a Colonel and Indian Soldiers ! These douche bags are just so pathetic and have no shame left in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darksider

After killing a Colonel & 2 soldiers, China warns India not to stir up trouble. Why China in powerful position? Because, if a war, India has no friend, China has many. Modi's hubris has opened up the possibility of a 4-front war for India's Army: Kashmir, Pakistan, Nepal & China!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272803872554303489

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pakistan fully supports One China Policy and China's right to defend itself

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Signalian

PakSword said:


> Colonel /Commanding officer??? That's huge.


Its usually the Lt.Col who are Commanding officers, not Colonels in IA, correct me if im wrong ?
Colonel is a staff position in higher HQs like Divisional HQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

Dark1 said:


> Yup i have heard about Chinese casualties but will not discuss until its confirmed.
> Best time and excuse for India to recognize taiwan and tibet.



This appears to be a pattern. Maybe RSS trains online trolls to always act this way. 

"Two of our jets shot down? I have confirmed source saying that F-16 was killed RIP shahaz ud din" 

"China killed our Colonel? I have confirmed sources saying 300 chinese troops died in response"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Bagheera said:


> Stay tuned for boredom and slow frustrating disappointment.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Oh sorry you cant even claim surgical strike.. Please keep planing cuz india will not even say "ouch".


----------



## Leishangthem

"battle hardened " is the most dumb self-aggrandizing notion ever.
The Chinese military is physically, mentally, tactically, technologically better than Indian army.
Hopefully no more escalation.
India needs peace & development not war.Those who wish war aren't fighting themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AUz

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.






And here comes....the only Indian weapon of choice. Fake news. Just like Pakistan "lost F-16" and "Imran Khan was scared of Modi" after we defeated, humiliated, and dominated your pride in front of the world----now the media cell is going to work on fake news about "10000 PLA soldiers killed. Double the amount. PLA major general also killed. India won!! BAttle HardENED!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Osiris

*"No Unilateral Action, Don't Stir Up Trouble": China To India*

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...-stir-up-trouble-2247069?pfrom=home-topscroll


----------



## darksider

@ashoswai Yes exactly the point to be noted! India should respect neighbors land territory & sovereignty.. also we Nepalese feel same as you Indian people feeling right now....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272804662002044929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

Should have liberated IOK and Siachin,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Hey, Hey, Hey, hang on, I am just trying to find my Pop-corn and a big TV screen! Let the indian banging begin !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

ThePatriotReport said:


> I like how BBC further goes on to deflate the Indian false bravado about the whole conflict:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> 
> *The deaths are believed to be the first in decades in a confrontation between the two powers. They have fought only one war so far, in 1962*, *when India suffered a humiliating defeat.*


See their story on the 2 Indian embassy staff. Totally in favour of Pakistan , though its a obvious reaction to India expelling 2 Pakistani spies.
Bbc is anti india so not credibile.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mirza Jatt said:


> battle hardened army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zhxy

India does not care about losses. They have huge territory, industry and manpower. They have a lot of money. China shot down a fighter jet, Indians could buy 10 new fighters from Russia or the United States. China kills three soldiers, and Indians can give birth to 300,000 children a year.

However, for the time being, Modi will not order an attack first. He is patient and careful. He will not take risks. War with China may help Modi become the greatest leader in Indian history, but if it fails, it is the end of his political career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Feng Leng said:


> How many did PLA lose this time in the shupa powa retaliation?


Must be a million according to India media

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistan First

Couldn't have wished for better news during my lunch break. Enjoying reading the development with my steam vegs and grilled chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

As per indian claims on PDF, when are the americans, Afghans and bengalis arriving to fight for the indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Reported to MODs for spreading disinformation and propaganda.



Go study little about Chola incident .


----------



## monitor

After Nepal now china started to kill innocent Indian soldiers at their border.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Feng Leng

Dark1 said:


> WAR. WAR. WAR.
> Official statement at 2 pm.


1:59PM China declares end of no first use nuclear policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Osiris said:


> Go study little about Chola incident .






ANY CREDIBLE, RELIABLE, GENUINE & IRREFUTABLE evidence to support your claims?


----------



## Norwegian

How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark1

Leishangthem said:


> "battle hardened " is the most dumb self-aggrandizing notion ever.
> The Chinese military is physically, mentally, tactically, technologically better than Indian army.
> Hopefully no more escalation.
> India needs peace & development not war.Those who wish war aren't fighting themselves.


Too late. This moment is a watershed.
The drums of war are beating. Lets see whether the Chinese are as good as their chamchas claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


the issue is not of number of people getting killed or on which side...the question is what happens next, how india is going to react, if what you claim is right then how china is going to react. the fact that men died first time in 40 yrs changes the dynamics of region....you would need to deploys arms you will have to deploys assets....it ones two front war for decades tk come for india...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistan First

Dark1 said:


> See their story on the 2 Indian embassy staff. Totally in favour of Pakistan , though its a obvious reaction to India expelling 2 Pakistani spies.
> Bbc is anti india so not credibile.


Chup ker. Bund ker rona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ANY CREDIBLE, RELIABLE, GENUINE & IRREFUTABLE evidence to support your claims?


Good afternoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Trying to hide thier embarrassment. 




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EanlPfPXkAE7x2B.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

zhxy said:


> *India does not care about losses*. They have huge territory, industry and manpower. They have a lot of money. China shot down a fighter jet, Indians could buy 10 new fighters from Russia or the United States. China kills three soldiers, and Indians can give birth to 300,000 children a year.
> 
> However, for the time being, Modi will not order an attack first. He is patient and careful. He will not take risks. War with China may help Modi become the greatest leader in Indian history, but if it fails, it is the end of his political career.


Go ask the families of those soldiers whether they care or not.


----------



## TechMan

Where is 56 inch ***?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272808036478914563

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Feng Leng

Dark1 said:


> Yup i have heard about Chinese casualties but will not discuss until its confirmed.
> Best time and excuse for India to recognize taiwan and tibet.


Can you recognize my house as an independent country too? With me as the president.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

Dark1 said:


> Too late. This moment is a watershed.
> The drums of war are beating. Lets see whether the Chinese are as good as their chamchas claim.


That's not the sound of drums. It's the sound of arses bursting from fear across India. Listen again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Congs india for two fronts war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

monitor said:


> After Nepal now china started to kill innocent Indian soldiers at their border.


I think Bangladesh should also jump in, and sort out any water/river issues if they are getting terrorized by Hitlers India. 4-5B $ ka def, budget hai, it has to be used for something...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> As per indian claims on PDF, when are the americans, Afghans and bengalis arriving to fight for the indians?


Who claimed that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Indians losing to these "sissy" Chinese.

I thought gau mutra and gau tatti gave you magical strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Norwegian

How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> Its usually the Lt.Col who are Commanding officers, not Colonels in IA, correct me if im wrong ?
> Colonel is a staff position in higher HQs like Divisional HQ.



They do have full colonels as commanding officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## newb3e

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> As per indian claims on PDF, when are the americans, Afghans and bengalis arriving to fight for the indians?


mitrrrunnn pooori pravish say souurmmaaa akhand bharat aye gay!!!

wah Modi g wah!! genius hai modi kasmay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

darksider said:


> Trying to hide thier embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EanlPfPXkAE7x2B.jpg


Last sentence is very important....Senior Officials are working to defuse the situation....means 'giving up' ,bnot avenging their soliders

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

zhxy said:


> India does not care about losses. They have huge territory, industry and manpower. They have a lot of money. China shot down a fighter jet, Indians could buy 10 new fighters from Russia or the United States. China kills three soldiers, and Indians can give birth to 300,000 children a year.
> 
> However, for the time being, Modi will not order an attack first. He is patient and careful. He will not take risks. War with China may help Modi become the greatest leader in Indian history, but if it fails, it is the end of his political career.


So you are claiming India has more manpower and technological edge than China??? Modi is not patient he is a coward the Chinese took 60km of Indian land and killed a high ranking officer and what did modi do except begging for peace.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Two front war here we come


----------



## Norwegian

How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

OH DEAR INDIANS....WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?

OH DEAR INDIANS....WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?

---------

MOD PLEASE MERGE THESE TWP BELOW WITH OUR CURRENT THREAD

@Jungibaaz @Moonlight @Kambojaric @waz 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/army...ff-with-china-in-ladakh.671461/#post-12437296

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/two-...ange-of-fire-with-china.671462/#post-12437290

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272802583451537408

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## darksider

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Last sentence is very important....Senior Officials are working to defuse the situation....means 'giving up' ,bnot avenging their soliders


They know thier place in front of China.


----------



## Blue In Green

Aspen said:


> Two front war here we come



I thought India gave up without a fight?


----------



## Amaa'n

Imran Khan said:


> Congs india for two fronts war


huge Diplomatic failure and foreign policy failure of NaMo led BJP govt

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dariush the Great

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Last sentence is very important....Senior Officials are working to defuse the situation....means 'giving up' ,bnot avenging their soliders


Not even throwing a stone back? Shameful....


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Dark1 said:


> Too late. This moment is a watershed.
> The drums of war are beating. Lets see whether the Chinese are as good as their chamchas claim.


No way India is not in a position to fight with China instead they'll end up losing more land ....... indians will simply surrender and try to * diffuse the situation *


----------



## Falcon26

India will say the Chinese took casualties as well and hope its population buys the fiction. It has worked in the past and it will work again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> huge Diplomatic failure and foreign policy failure of NaMo led BJP govt


Just wait few hours indians will make it historical victory on indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

4 chinese armies are also killed.....

need to wait for more clarification.


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272798062348349440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


It seems like Pakistanis are prophets they foretold of this claim from the Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272803513253298178

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistan First

Some endians might just begin to realize how useful ISI-planted Modi has been in executing Pakistan's grant strategic plans for the region.


----------



## Aspen

Chinese are saying India attacked first


----------



## Areesh

Indians are already trying to defuse the situation 

The IT cell trolls would say dozens of Chinese soldiers died in the confrontation and hence no need to do anything further 

Typical bharatis

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Wikki019

Osiris said:


> Last time, India lost a colonel on India China border, Chinese lost 300 of their own in Indian retaliation, the year was 1967.



which movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 4 chinese armies are also killed.....
> 
> need to wait for more clarification.


Clarification is in the toilet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Modi is not patient he is a coward the Chinese took 60km of Indian land and killed a high ranking officer and what did modi do except begging for peace.....



Modi is a politician, not a soldier. He knows that war with China is not going to benefit his political career, so he will use other ways to appease extremist patriots. Many Chinese nationals are trapped in India, Modi can tolerate acts of violence and rape against Chinese citizens. This is the scariest thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

4 Chinese and 3 indian armies killed..... need more clarification

Now talks are going on both country...


----------



## Death Professor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 4 chinese armies are also killed.....
> 
> need to wait for more clarification.


nai nai 10... chornay me kia hai, kuch bhi keh day..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272798062348349440


Altaf Hussain ki yaad karadi is post nay.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Norwegian said:


> How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264



So historians will write:

Not too long ago, there was a global superpower who went into war with a battle hardened army to beat an inexperienced army. The superpower managed to lose 60 km of land and a commaning officer with 2 jawans before even a single bullet was fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Longhorn

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272798062348349440


Sounding ominous.


----------



## Goenitz

Goli chali or died in custody or just they died natural death and media took it death in stand off...?
now media took cylinder blast in Pindi as bomb blast... so still waiting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272806847733530624


----------



## monitor

TechMan said:


> Where is 56 inch ***?


Here in am behind curtain

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Wikki019

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.



LMAO, predicted these bollywood fantasies just 10 minutes before.


----------



## Feng Leng

Norwegian said:


> How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Osiris said:


> Go ask your government - if you dare.
> Indian army sources are saying that Chinese side has also suffered casualties.


Face saving by India nothing more.



ARMalik said:


> Douche bags are calling it a *'De-Escalation' *when China has clearly *'Escalated'* and killed a Colonel and Indian Soldiers ! These douche bags are just so pathetic and have no shame left in them.


The Indians know they will be destroyed for good and have been isolated and back stabbed by their US masters, however they did this operation on the support and backing from the Australians but this conflict might force the Australians to re think.. Australia will never send her army to fight directly with China at this particular time when it is in modernisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272802583451537408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 4 Chinese and 3 indian armies killed.....
> 
> 
> Aspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272806847733530624
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate it please..
Click to expand...


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Since May we are hearing the news and this Scum Modi did not let the countrymen know the exact situation. Godi media and Modi's fucking diplomacy not worked and truth is now in open. 
Let's see how things unfold. Scary situation on the ground.
RIP to the fallen ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 4 Chinese and 3 indian armies killed..... need more clarification
> 
> Now talks are going on both country...



Buss kerday Raj, yeh teri bollywood ki phateechar film nahi chal rahi. This is the real thing. Now go empty that bucket under your chair. It's almost full. Chal bhaag aur railway track per ja ker baalti khaali ker.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## darksider

Falcon26 said:


> India will say the Chinese took casualties as well and hope its population buys the fiction. It has worked in the past and it will work again.


Its same like we hit their f16 also situation. 
They want balance it like they did on 27 feb for save them self from total embarrassment.


----------



## Lone Ranger

Leishangthem said:


> "battle hardened " is the most dumb self-aggrandizing notion ever.
> The Chinese military is physically, mentally, tactically, technologically better than Indian army.
> Hopefully no more escalation.
> India needs peace & development not war.Those who wish war aren't fighting themselves.


Indians right now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darksider

Seems like China has hijacked the aggressive ‘ghar main ghuske marengay’ militaristic approach. Nation deserves to know why there is no talk of retaliation to avenge the death of three Indian army personnel!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272805197085945856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Death Professor said:


> nai nai 10... chornay me kia hai, kuch bhi keh day..



Don't be a just chearleaders... I said, wait for more clarification....

As per the reports, 4 chinese and 3 indians killed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Hope China kills more of these rapists and mass murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Signalian said:


> Its usually the Lt.Col who are Commanding officers, not Colonels in IA, correct me if im wrong ?
> Colonel is a staff position in higher HQs like Divisional HQ.


The news say colonel. You are right, Commanding officers are usually Lt. Cols.


----------



## Aspen

BREAKING: Emergency meeting of India's Defense and Foreign Ministers with Army Chief of Staff to discuss recent clashes between Indian and Chinese military


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Seriously not good.

I hope the situation is resolved soon.


----------



## Dark1

Feng Leng said:


> 1:59PM China declares end of no first use nuclear policy.


Haha . Your army dead will be quitely burned in a incinerator like dogs. No acknowledgement of their deaths.


----------



## aryadravida

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...ation-process-in-galwan-valley-ladakh-2247034
So there maybe death on chinese side as well..may this settle peacefully


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 4 Chinese and 3 indian armies killed..... need more clarification
> 
> Now talks are going on both country...



Why you hiding Chinese casualties? You Chinese stooge. It's 400.



Aspen said:


> BREAKING: Emergency meeting of India's Defense and Foreign Ministers with Army Chief of Staff to discuss recent clashes between Indian and Chinese military


And they wil say "Kadi Ninda"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Ah, gotta love your smugness. Where is the saber-rattling and chest-thumping now? Is all of India calling for "surgical strikes" and air raids into China? 

All of us in Pakistan literally laugh at your delusions of grandeur. All we know is that, despite your much larger size in all important domains (population, geography, economy, military, defense budget, etc.), you can't really take an inch from us and you --- despite literally melting our ears with threats --- don't initiate a proper invasion. And now, to see this humiliation at the hands of China, I hope we will finally see the secret Vedic "supapowa" rise to its rightful place and teach the big, bad Chinese dragon a lesson. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't be a just chearleaders... I said, wait for more clarification....
> 
> As per the reports, 4 chinese and 3 indians killed...


Clarification ?

Kis baat ki clarification ?

About why MODI did what ISI couldn't do for decades ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> They do have full colonels as commanding officers.



@PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Breaking: Bollywood just announced another movie on surrender of China in Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

@silent_poison abay BC tu kidhar hai. 12 pages ho gaye yeh ghaib hai

@Musings yeh abhi aa kar bolai ga 300 Chinese soldier bhi marai hain. Dekh laina

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Wikki019 said:


> LMAO, predicted these bollywood fantasies just 10 minutes before.


Gobal times reported claiming 5 pla fatalities, yeah, wet dreams indeed.


----------



## Vanguard One

Cliftonite said:


> Indians losing to these "sissy" Chinese.
> 
> I thought gau mutra and gau tatti gave you magical strength.



India wont do anything, they are cowards as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

Aspen said:


> If Pakistan wants to make a move in Kashmir, this is the time


Dont talk nonsense, if we were ever in a position to make a move we would have made it already on our own..


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Indian Army is losing COs frequently now a days. Seems IA is also suffering from Chalta Hai attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I doubt if the Chinese will even own it considering their censorship culture. Anyway.. PDF is no more a place for solid discussion. Just know things are in our control.


Dark1 said:


> Yup i have heard about Chinese casualties but will not discuss until its confirmed.
> Best time and excuse for India to recognize taiwan and tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Death Professor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't be a just chearleaders... I said, wait for more clarification....
> 
> As per the reports, 4 chinese and 3 indians killed...


yeah exactly like 300 killed in balakot, 1 F16 downed, proof was AAMRAM. India has some serious technology that precisely calculates enemies numbers. Btw all the international and reputed news agencies are reporting your killed jawans not the Chinese ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darksider

Areesh said:


> @silent_poison abay BC tu kidhar hai. 12 pages ho gaye yeh ghaib hai
> 
> @Musings


Yeh buhat active tha pehley yeh sabat karney k liye k chinese baag gaye hain india sey dar kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Norwegian said:


> How embarrassing. Soldiers were killed with stones. Stone age
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272796473839755264







..........even though the Chinese are a superpower, they don't need to use their high-tech weapons. They could rip the indians to shreds with their bare hands and defeat them that way..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Why you hiding Chinese casualties? You Chinese stooge. It's 400.
> 
> 
> And they wil say "Kadi Ninda"


What is "kadi ninda"?


----------



## Areesh

darksider said:


> Yeh buhat active tha pehley yeh sabat karney k liye k chinese baag gaye hain india sey dar kar.



Aaye ga. Thora time lai ga laikin aaye ga

Aa kar kahai ga k China k ziada marai hain so India jeet gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Open up with artillery on LOC now

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

This is good for Pakistan as well. Now China will become enemy number 1 for Indian awaam.


----------



## Sharma Ji

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't be a just chearleaders... I said, wait for more clarification....
> 
> As per the reports, 4 chinese and 3 indians killed...


Which report about Chinese casualties ?


----------



## monitor

Indian soldiers marching towards boarder . 
And the special force too .

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Muslim Warrior

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> According to Indians the Chinese left long ago, so how did IA personnel die? Perhaps lightning strike..


Must have been ISI Pigeons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

The_Sidewinder said:


> Gobal times reported claiming 5 pla fatalities, yeah, wet dreams indeed.



Link??


----------



## darksider

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What is "kadi ninda"?


I dont know if joking but if not then i think it mean strong warning.


----------



## hembo

Beast said:


> The Chinese private only give a kungfu kick for the Indian colonel but he is too weak to bear the outcome. Can't blame Chinese but just too bad Indian are too weak.



What kind of beastly mentality do you have to rejoice at loss of life of some poor soldiers. I can understand some section's hostility and lack of empathy towards loss of Indian lives. Wasn't expecting the same from the Chinese. Now news coming in that there are loss of Chinese soldiers life too. Lets see you rejoicing that too. Pathetic trolls are a dime a dozen here..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272812455375314944
@Topic: this is too much!! Complete failure of diplomacy and inability of the authorities to peculate the truce efforts/ message down the ranks.. Future events will be complicated now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan First

Mirza Jatt said:


> Anyway.. PDF is no more a place for solid discussion. Just know things are in our control.


Zahiri baat hay. How can PDF be a good place anymore for indians where their ego is now being trampled and they're being humiliated. 

The only thing in your control is bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Feng Leng

The_Sidewinder said:


> Gobal times reported claiming 5 pla fatalities, yeah, wet dreams indeed.


LOL at Indians deluding themselves from the humiliation!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot forever

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't be a just chearleaders... I said, wait for more clarification....
> 
> As per the reports, 4 chinese and 3 indians killed...


OMG at least be a bit more creative than number '4'. Could have done with 2 or 3 but no need one more extra to satisfy the local bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

Dark1 said:


> Pakistanis are too afraid to even take advantage of this situation. All their bravery is only on display here on pdf. Just enjoy their buffoonery and clown act.


But we already are. Sub batadain ?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272805160595492865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

1 Colonel and two soldiers of Indian Army killed at Galwan this is confirmed news.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indian army now changing its own statement (typical) and claiming casualties on both sides#

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paul2

*Three Indian soldiers killed in clash on Chinese border, army says*

*
Post
Share








This Week in Asia / Politics
Three Indian soldiers killed in clash on Chinese border, army says

Beijing accuses India of ‘provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides’
In recent weeks, thousands of extra troops have been deployed from both sides of the 3,488km unmarked border
Topic | China-India border dispute






Kunal Purohit and Agencies
Published: 3:46pm, 16 Jun, 2020



Why you can trust SCMP

Advertisement
Three Indian soldiers have been killed in a 
clash on the Chinese border
, the Indian army said on Tuesday, following weeks of growing tensions and the deployment of thousands of extra troops from both sides.
“During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation,” the army said in a statement.

The Indian army said there were “casualties on both sides”, but Beijing made no mention of any deaths or injuries as it swiftly laid the blame squarely on India for the incident.





China and India share a 3,488km border, leading to a series of disputes.
In response, China’s Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said Indian troops crossed the border line twice on Monday, “provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides”.



The Indian army said the incident took place in the Galwan Valley in the high-altitude Ladakh region, just opposite Tibet.


Advertisement
Thousands of troops from the two nuclear-armed neighbours have been involved in the latest face-off since May, after several Indian and Chinese soldiers were injured in a clash on May 9 involving fists and stone-throwing.

CORONAVIRUS UPDATE
Get updates direct to your inbox
By registering, you agree to our T&C and Privacy Policy
The Asian countries have taken steps to de-escalate the six-week stand-off after the countries’ senior 
army commanders held talks
this month.

The nuclear-armed neighbours have been locked in a bitter border dispute over a 3,488km unmarked border, which has led to military standoffs and even a war in 1962. However, since then, the two establishments have constituted various mechanisms to ensure that the dispute does not turn violent.

China’s President Xi Jinping and India’s Prime Minister Narendra Modi have met for two informal summits – in Wuhan in 2018, and last year in the coastal town of Mamallapuram – at which both pledged to not let differences on trade and foreign policy turn into disputes.

Read more



The high roads to border conflict through India and China

Read more



Why mutual distrust will continue to shape India-China border dispute

Read more



China and India ‘reach consensus’ in Himalayan border stand-off

In 2018, Prime Minister Narendra Modi said the fact that India and China had not “fired a single bullet at each other” in four decades showed their maturity.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying last week said Beijing had reached a “positive consensus” with New Delhi over resolving the situation, while India on Sunday said the two countries had agreed to “peacefully resolve” matters.


Advertisement
But sources and Indian news reports suggested that India appeared to have effectively ceded to China areas that the People’s Liberation Army occupied in recent weeks, notably parts of the northern side of the Pangong Tso lake and some of the strategically important Galwan river valley.

More to follow …

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What is "kadi ninda"?


Kadi Ninda is metaphor used to tease Indian politician like Rajnath Singh. 

It means they will only do Strong Condemnation and will act nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272594875544997888
@rott @Han Patriot @serenity @lonelyman

@Arsalan bro

please merge...see post no 5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Agreed. The dynamics do change hereafter. There will be changes. I won't be surprised if we see heavy permanent deployment of war equipments from both sides. Actually this is a good opportunity for India ... you see Pakistan- India border may be more tensed but the border markings are permanent. If this concludes in resolving the border issue then a little noise at the LAC is actually good.


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> the issue is not of number of people getting killed or on which side...the question is what happens next, how india is going to react, if what you claim is right then how china is going to react. the fact that men died first time in 40 yrs changes the dynamics of region....you would need to deploys arms you will have to deploys assets....it ones two front war for decades tk come for india...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Aaloo Tikki said:


> This is good for Pakistan as well. Now China will become enemy number 1 for Indian awaam.



Absolutely

Not that we give a fcuk about the Indian awam, it's just that we can use this all against India


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indian army now changing its own statement (typical) and claiming casualties on both sides#
> View attachment 642072



They are just doing face saving exercise. Shameful for them to lose CO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

*So, I pose this question to Indian members on PDF....

What should MODI ji do now ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Imran Khan said:


> Just wait few hours indians will make it historical victory on indian media.


indians on twitter have already started claiming about the death of 5 chinese soldiers through anonymous pages!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288


----------



## darksider

@Travellerboy_ Apparently Press conference cancelled and there is no deescalation there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272812104160907264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272805160595492865



More Indian casualties?


----------



## hussain0216

dharmi said:


> Which report about Chinese casualties ?




BREAKING: Indians shoot down a Chinese F16 as their soldiers are being beaten to death

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

IT cell trolls have already started to create and propagate deaths of 4 Chinese soldiers 

And none of us are surprised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indian army now changing its own statement (typical) and claiming casualties on both sides#
> View attachment 642072




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

aryadravida said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...ation-process-in-galwan-valley-ladakh-2247034
> So there maybe death on chinese side as well..may this settle peacefully


Settle down peacefully? NO NO
Swayem akarmand kro cheen p. Surgical strikes in China occupied Beijing


----------



## Pakistan First

If, as the Indian side says, the face-off didn't involve use of fire-arms, then how exactly did the CO Col and his two jawans die ?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Lone Ranger said:


> View attachment 642075


It's racist. It will again start Antifa protests.


----------



## vi-va

Will PA take IOK this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

India cancelled press conference

Indian Army changed statement and said they are are no longer de-escalating

Can someone confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272811716640833536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Will PA take IOK this time?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Feng Leng said:


> Bhutan, Maldives can all join the 8 way gangr@pe of matabharata.


As usual they are shamelessly claiming to have killed 5 PLA troops


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Pakistan First said:


> If, as the Indian side says, the face-off didn't involve use of fire-arms, then how exactly did the CO Col and his two jawans die ?


Chinese media is saying use of small arms. They are hiding their incompetence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Areesh said:


> IT cell trolls have already started to create and propagate deaths of 4 Chinese soldiers
> 
> And none of us are surprised




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288I am sure you are not surprised. You guys are always on the receiving end on Indian stick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Will PA take IOK this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As usual they are shamelessly claiming to have killed 5 PLA troops
> 
> View attachment 642077


Which channel?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Feng Leng said:


> I guess that means "oh sh1t"


It means respect to the dead.
Culture that the Red Book has not yet taught you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you



Check her source 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281
Yeh to IT cell ka koi pajeet lag raha hai is account k peechai

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## hussain0216

Areesh said:


> IT cell trolls have already started to create and propagate deaths of 4 Chinese soldiers
> 
> And none of us are surprised



You see it has to be atleast 1 more than Indian soldiers killed or the Hindu ego's would EXPLODE


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Novice09 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288


Her source 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

hembo said:


> What kind of beastly mentality do you have to rejoice at loss of life of some poor soldiers. I can understand some sections hostility and lack of empathy towards loss of Indian lives. Wasn't expecting the same from the Chinese. Now news coming in that there are loss of Chinese soldiers life too. Lets see you rejoicing that too. Pathetic trolls are dime a dozen here..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272812455375314944
> @Topic: this is too much!! Complete failure of diplomacy and inability of the authorities to peculate the truce efforts/ message down the ranks.. Future events will be complicated now.



Waiting for more clarification on causalities... 

4-5 chinese and 3 indians...


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> Check her source
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281
> Yeh to IT cell ka koi pajeet lag raha hai is account k peechai


shes a honeyppot, indian running it

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aryadravida

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


Great...according to reports there are casualties on both sides


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Novice09 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272811716640833536


Lol thats a fake media outlet which doesnt even show on google search and on twitter claims to be from thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


This is big. Let's sit tight because mood is not right.


----------



## twocents

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> It seems like Pakistanis are prophets they foretold of this claim from the Indian side.



Nobody knows the Indians better than the Pakistanis. 
BTW this Indian channel says there was a fire fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GamoAccu

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


LOL. Credible source from a twitter user

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> This is big. Let's sit tight because mood is not right.



Abay tumhara pajeet bhai hi hai is Wang Wong k peechai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

how the fudge they lost 3 guys in a fokin fist fight?
btw heres how 2 big armies fight; like a half arsed bar brawl
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/30/...tion=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

It's amazing Indian action after every humilation is immediately claim more


We shoot down a Mig, no no no they have to claim a f16 which is more

They get 45 Indian soldiers killed in pulwama, so they have to claim 300 terrorists

Indian Colonel and soldiers get beaten to death and they must claim more



It's pathetic if it wasn't so funny

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistan First

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


Her source is Indian. LMAO !


The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288I am sure you are not surprised. You guys are always on the receiving end on Indian stick



She's quoting from an Indian source channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288I am sure you are not surprised. You guys are always on the receiving end on Indian stick



Lol 

Source to dekh lai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281
Koi pajeet hi hai is account k peechai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feng Leng

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


LOL at fake twitter account for India's face saving!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

darksider said:


> @ashoswai Yes exactly the point to be noted! India should respect neighbors land territory & sovereignty.. also we Nepalese feel same as you Indian people feeling right now....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272804662002044929


I like how he has included Kashmir as a separate front.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IblinI

BHarwana said:


> 1 Colonel and two soldiers of Indian Army killed at Galwan this is confirmed news.


The Colonel is said to be the local commanding officer in Pangong Tso, let's see how things evlove.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

twocents said:


> Nobody knows the Indians better than the Pakistanis.
> BTW this Indian channel says there was a fire fight.


yeah we lived with them for centuries , we know their baniya nature very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

so things have gone beyond kabadi and kickboxing.


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> shes a honeyppot, indian running it



Wang wong from kanpur 



The_Sidewinder said:


> Yeah yeah. Indian Casualilities are always real, while Pakistani Chineese casualties are wet dreams. Invisible Chino-**** soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 8888888888888

Wonder if China should get Pakistan included ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dani191

Report: Violent clash between Chinese and Indian armies
Ami Rohx Dumba | 16/06/2020 Contact author

print
send to a friend
A + A- size
Share on
Share on





fmprc.gov.cn

After tensions have risen over the India-China border in recent days, reports of a violent clash that have left fatalities on both sides are now floating around.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272795231310749696Chinese Foreign Minister: "Indian forces on Monday seriously violated the two-party consensus by illegally crossing the border twice, and carrying out provocative attacks against Chinese soldiers, causing severe physical clashes."
https://www.israeldefense.co.il/he/node/43584 translted by google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Reichsmarschall said:


> Settle down peacefully? NO NO
> Swayem akarmand kro cheen p. Surgical strikes in China occupied Beijing


WHAT did you actually mean by *“… China occupied Beijing"* ???

Seeing that you are an Elite member of PDF, not a newbie here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

About a week ago a couple Indian members here suggested Indian troops advance into China to grab territory to negotiate for the Galwan valley.

Well you just got your response.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## In arduis fidelis

1000 chinese injured 200 killed
Source: kim kun from shantinagar

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Pakistan First

Dark1 said:


> Lots of Pakistani women come to bollywood . For further details contact me


Lot's of top Indian celebrities, models, actresses and superstars have been giving their everything to Pakistani sportsmen since so many decades now, that it's not news anymore. For further details, simply google.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As usual they are shamelessly claiming to have killed 5 PLA troops
> 
> View attachment 642077



Timing of the news is awkward.
Why was it not reported last night if it occurred last night ? 
why is it being reported after Indian military causalities have taken place?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Reichsmarschall

samsara said:


> WHAT did you actually mean by *“… China occupied Beijing"* ???
> 
> Seeing that you are an Elite member of PDF, not a newbie here.


sarcasm
/ˈsɑːkaz(ə)m/
Learn to pronounce
noun
the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"she didn't like the note of sarcasm in his voice"


Indians believe whole world is XYZ occupied territory like Pakistan occupied Kashmir/balochistan /Islamabad. China occupied this Bangladesh that and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

viva_zhao said:


> Will PA take IOK this time?


With consultation of Chinese PLA . Not emotional military attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

https://www.rt.com/news/491953-indian-soldiers-killed-chinese-border/
its on the RT as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

8888888888888 said:


> Wonder if China should get Pakistan included ?


both countries are deescalating while this happened... otherwise Pak-India both lose soldiers at LOC monthly.


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816904885792768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Signalian said:


> Timing of the news is awkward.
> Why was it not reported last night if it occurred last night ?
> why is it being reported after Indian military causalities have taken place?



These are the same IT cell sources that kill at least 10 Pakistani soldiers daily at LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Dark1 said:


> Lots of Pakistani women come to bollywood . For further details contact me


Yet Saniya Mirza married a Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Handshake

India is too scared of china and Indians knows that china will eat them alive if any misadventure happens, But one thing which impressed me about Indians is that they are very clever and not trying to jump into fire for westerners like we did in past and we still suffering.


----------



## Osiris

*India-China border tensions live updates: Casualties on both sides, Indian Army says.*


----------



## In arduis fidelis

The_Sidewinder said:


> ,
> 
> Yeah. Indian are pussies. But What makes it you guys who lost a whole nation to India. I will refrain from using the Hij#da word.


Whatever happened we took it to our chest and went down fighting. Didn't went down quietly while getting bit*hslapped like some sisses in our neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dark1 said:


> Lots of Pakistani women come to bollywood . For further details contact me


As usual abusing women... @Foxtrot Alpha @PakSword it seems that the women who raise these people are of dubious characters themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dark1

Pakistan First said:


> If, as the Indian side says, the face-off didn't involve use of fire-arms, then how exactly did the CO Col and his two jawans die ?


Head injuries during hand to hand combat.


----------



## JonAsad

My source tells me this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

In arduis fidelis said:


> 1000 chinese injured 200 killed
> Source: kim kun from shantinagar


kafi sakht source mehsoos ho rahi hai!!

mitrrrunnnn jeet howi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

PakSword said:


> Colonel /Commanding officer??? That's huge.



So much for the Indian smoke and mirrors of "mutual withdraw" and "controllable" "handling peacefully" bs put out of by the Modi government.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Counter-Errorist

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


Her source is News Line IFE






Other breaking news from super-credible News Line IFE

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Novice09

Reichsmarschall said:


> Her source
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281



I strongly feel that this tweet by Global Times journalist is to divert the attention and give breathing space to Modi government... nothing else... I strongly feel that time is over from drum beating...


----------



## Arsalan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> OH DEAR INDIANS....WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
> 
> OH DEAR INDIANS....WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
> 
> ---------
> 
> MOD PLEASE MERGE THESE TWP BELOW WITH OUR CURRENT THREAD
> 
> @Jungibaaz @Moonlight @Kambojaric @waz
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/army...ff-with-china-in-ladakh.671461/#post-12437296
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/two-...ange-of-fire-with-china.671462/#post-12437290
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272802583451537408






PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272594875544997888
> @rott @Han Patriot @serenity @lonelyman
> 
> @Arsalan bro
> 
> please merge...see post no 5



Sorted.


*Please do not start new threads on the same topic in different sections.*

*Also NEVER start a thread with only a link, a tweet, a video or an image as the opening post.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Reichsmarschall said:


> sarcasm
> /ˈsɑːkaz(ə)m/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
> "she didn't like the note of sarcasm in his voice"
> 
> 
> Indians believe whole world is XYZ occupied territory like Pakistan occupied Kashmir/balochistan /Islamabad. China occupied this Bangladesh that and so on.


The once Anglo-Saxon occupied for how many hundreds of years remain to be occupied mentally and psychologically until today, for not being able to see which force really occupies this world until today, and is still willingly to serve as minion of the AAZ Empire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

According to Pravin Shawney, 

" I had asked a former director-general military operations (DGMO) before the 2017 Doklam crisis what he thought of collusion between the PLA and the Pakistan military in north Ladakh. According to him, the army had amply war-gamed this and concluded it to be unlikely. The main reason was that China had no political and military objectives in this area and little reason to build up troops close to the LAC. This situation has now changed." 

@PanzerKiel, wonder why didnt IA MO Dte ever consider it a possibility before ? Were they just waiting for something like Article 370 to change dynamics of this region ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Reminder!!!!!
Please no trolling, insults, abuses, name calling, racial slurs....control your emotions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryadravida

Lets hope the situation will come under control soon...no more killings
https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/wo...ese-pla-injured-clash-with-indian-army-626622

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians are triggered. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Face saving by India nothing more.



Only news coming out is Indian news, both on its own casualties as well as Chinese one's . You can not cherry pick .. that one news is the truth.. while other is propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

@waz @BHarwana


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Counter-Errorist said:


> Her source is News Line IFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other breaking news from super-credible News Line IFE



 @The_Sidewinder


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Novice09 said:


> I strongly feel that this tweet by Global Times journalist is to divert the attention and give breathing space to Modi government... nothing else... I strongly feel that time is over from drum beating...


Couldn't agree anymore. India needs to take strong actions if she wants the world to accept her as regional power. An all out attack would be the most apt thing at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

aryadravida said:


> Lets hope the situation will come under control soon...no more killings
> https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/wo...ese-pla-injured-clash-with-indian-army-626622



International media has not reported this and only stated Indian casualties. 

Can we please have all threads about this in the Far East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Counter-Errorist said:


> Her source is News Line IFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other breaking news from super-credible News Line IFE



Bol raha hoon koi pajeet hai us wang wong account k peechai

It is so easy to guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Osiris said:


> Only news coming out is Indian news, both on its own casualties as well as Chinese one's . You can not cherry pick .. that one news is the truth.. while other is propaganda.


They mean some of their soldiers got dragged to the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Osiris said:


> Only news coming out is Indian news, both on its own casualties as well as Chinese one's . You can not cherry pick .. that one news is the truth.. while other is propaganda.


So indian military is now also representing PLA? 

Im sorry but we Pakistanis are well versed with your propaganda..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

No causalities reported on Chinese side.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dark1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> shes a honeyppot, indian running it


As a staff member atleast read her twitter feed before spreading fake news.She is a global times chief reporter.


----------



## Sharma Ji

still waiting for some credible sources confirming Chinese casualties (deaths)

for now it looks like _bezti go gai gandi waali bc, _damn :/


----------



## ARMalik

These indians are one very disturbed creatures. Thousands of Lies flow from inside them like millions of bacteria inside the body. These people have no shame or Class or integrity. And that is why there is absolutely no doubt in the my mind that if these people do not change NOW, these people will be slaughtered in the near future by foreign forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Just curious which regiment and battalion suffered the losses?


----------



## Osiris

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So indian military is now also representing PLA?
> 
> Im sorry but we Pakistanis are well versed with your propaganda..



PLA as well it's government is absolutely mum ..on its own casualties as well as Indian ones.


----------



## zhxy

War is a risk. But if India can repeat its 1971 victory, Modi will become the greatest leader in India's history. India does not want to lose the golden opportunity to defeat and permanently weaken China. That is why India has spent tens of billions of dollars to buy weapons in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Osiris said:


> Only news coming out is Indian news, both on its own casualties as well as Chinese one's . You can not cherry pick .. that one news is the truth.. while other is propaganda.


This is the reason its face saving. Indians are trying to calm the public who would get furious if they say non of the Chinese were killed or injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

now bjp media will spread fake news that we also killed some Chinese and avenged the killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Counter-Errorist said:


> They mean some of their soldiers got dragged to the other side.



Yeah I think you’re right


----------



## Broccoli

I'd imagine Indians will accept the new de-escalation deal as they aren't prepared for any kinda real war in that area.


----------



## Areesh

dharmi said:


> still waiting for some credible sources confirming Chinese casualties (deaths)
> 
> for now it looks like _bezti go gai gandi waali bc, _damn :/



Modi hai to mumkin hai bro


----------



## ARMalik

zhxy said:


> War is a risk. But if India can repeat its 1971 victory, Modi will become the greatest leader in India's history. India does not want to lose the golden opportunity to defeat and permanently weaken China. That is why India has spent tens of billions of dollars to buy weapons in recent years.



You are asking a lamb to go to the Slaughter house.


----------



## GamoAccu

Dark1 said:


> As a staff member atleast read her twitter feed before spreading fake news.She is a global times chief reporter.


Don't Indians always say Global Times is fake news. Go read Gobal Times tweet. lol


----------



## Dark1

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Just curious which regiment and battalion suffered the losses?


Bihar regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> This is the reason its face saving. Indians are trying to calm the public who would get furious if they say non of the Chinese were killed or injured.



Indians are furious nonetheless and Indians are the only ones reporting. Chinese foreign ministry are refusing to comment.

"China’s foreign ministry said it was unaware of the incident "
https://www.dawn.com/news/1563892/i...illed-in-violent-faceoff-on-border-with-china


----------



## Glass

Broccoli said:


> I'd imagine Indians will accept the new de-escalation deal as they aren't prepared for any kinda real war in that area.



this is territorial, if they pull back they will allow the chinese to proceed. unwise to accept anything for now.


----------



## Leishangthem

Aaloo Tikki said:


> This is good for Pakistan as well. Now China will become enemy number 1 for Indian awaam.


China and Pakistan aren't the same, Indians wouldn't have the audacity to see China as an enemy the more Chinese influence rises.

Indian GOV needs China for Make In India goal.
Indian corporates will depend on china even more for loans and investment.
Indian men can't live without Chinese gadgets-be it cell phones or drones like dji or any other sophisticated and affordable equipment.
Indian women will keep obsessing more and more on c-dramas and Chinese celebs.
Indian kids love those Chinese toys .
India can't escape from economic and softpower influence of China.
The twitter trolls aren't a total representation of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha @PakSword @PanzerKiel @Signalian @BHarwana
> 
> The most important aspect of this tiny '*event*' is that the *PRC has said that the Indians had entered illegally into China...and that India should avoid escalations.... *
> 
> Essentially, China is saying what it has now under its control is the Chinese territory and the *Indians were tresspassing*...and *further talks will be about the remaining LAC now under Indian control!!!*
> 
> This is the material part...what Indian media says is immaterial....
> 
> This is now the *Framework of Talks* betweeen India and China!
> 
> *Stick/stones or actual fire*... is less relevant *as the De-escalation talks are being held in the Chinese held territory.*
> 
> A kinda new *CeaseFireLine *in the making..... *Behind The CeaseFireLine!!!*
> *
> On Strategic Level China *has now *Framed *the engagement with India in such a way that *India is now the agressor*... *this Framing will expand further!!!*


definitely, indians have a bigger stuff to worry about instead of chest thumping over number of casualties. Statement from both sides have said all lot on the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

GamoAccu said:


> Don't Indians always say Global Times is fake news. Go read Gobal Times tweet. lol


Its ok. At the end of the day staff members and mods are also Pakistani...


----------



## Amaa'n

Escalation ladder is with india what they intend to do, escalate or de-escalate. Chinese FM coming on media and giving clear statement sets the future course of action

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanivore

Dark1 said:


> Too late. This moment is a watershed.
> *The drums of war are beating.* Lets see whether the Chinese are as good as their chamchas claim.


Really? Must be hearing the drums at a Bollywood movie set near you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Dark1 said:


> Bihar regiment.



Sorry for their losses.


----------



## GamoAccu




----------



## newb3e

aryadravida said:


> Lets hope the situation will come under control soon...no more killings
> https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/wo...ese-pla-injured-clash-with-indian-army-626622


mitrrrunn ajaaadi khoon mang rahi hai hindu khatray may hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Areesh said:


> Modi hai to mumkin hai bro


dekho kya karta hai, varna politically mehenga padega Modi ko

teen Chinese udao, aur khatam karo ladai

unacceptable if only our guys died.


----------



## Areesh

BL33D said:


> This should be credible enough. Its hard to find any numbers from PLA until they wish to reveal.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624



Lol 

Old excuse 

China is hiding casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Colonel killed, must be serious on the ground.
PS: No gun fired, very less likely to esclated to a full scale war.


----------



## BL33D

This should be credible enough. Its hard to find any numbers from PLA until they wish to reveal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

dharmi said:


> dekho kya karta hai, varna politically mehenga padega Modi ko
> 
> teen Chinese udao, aur khatam karo ladai
> 
> unacceptable if only our guys died.



My suggestion, go ahead and attack China.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Joe Shearer @jbgt90 plz tell about your opinion in this incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## Feng Leng

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288


now this is surprising....pretty sure India will deescalate, i am sure it happened because of arrogance on Indian side..
chinse have political officers at even smaller regiment levels..and the order was clear not to provoke war..so it had to be something unavoidable


----------



## Dark1

Leishangthem said:


> China and Pakistan aren't the same, Indians wouldn't have the audacity to see them as enemy the more China influence rises.
> 
> Indian GOV needs China for Make In India goal.
> Indian corporates will depend on china even more for loans and investment.
> Indian men can't live without Chinese gadgets-be it cell phones or drones like dji or any other sophisticated and affordable equipment.
> Indian women will keep obsessing more and more on c-dramas and Chinese celebs.
> Indian kids love those Chinese toys .
> India can't escape from economic and softpower influence of China.
> The twitter trolls aren't a total representation of India.


Dont beg. We will nuke your cities if the fighting starts. No mercy , no quarters given. Another century of humiliation starts now.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Pakistani Fighter said:


> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90 plz tell about your opinion in this incident


abhi shock main hain. hospital se bahir aney do..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha @PakSword @PanzerKiel @Signalian @BHarwana
> 
> The most important aspect of this tiny '*event*' is that the *PRC has said that the Indians had entered illegally into China...and that India should avoid escalations.... *
> 
> Essentially, China is saying what it has now under its control is the Chinese territory and the *Indians were tresspassing*...and *further talks will be about the remaining LAC now under Indian control!!!*
> 
> This is the material part...what Indian media says is immaterial....
> 
> This is now the *Framework of Talks* betweeen India and China!
> 
> *Stick/stones or actual fire*... is less relevant *as the De-escalation talks are being held in the Chinese held territory.*
> 
> A kinda new *CeaseFireLine *in the making..... *Behind The CeaseFireLine!!!*
> *
> On Strategic Level China *has now *Framed *the engagement with India in such a way that *India is now the agressor*... *this Framing will expand further!!!*


Exactly what I was thinking.. China has formed this narrative over the past few days. The territory Indians probably entered yesterday was a disputed one until recently, but since yesterday, it is only a Chinese territory and Indians are not free to roam there like before.

They are getting killed left and right, at LoC, Nepal border and now on LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Areesh said:


> Lol
> 
> Old excuse
> 
> China is hiding casualties



But he is* "Editor-in-chief of Chinese and English editions of the Global Times"





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272797042058956801
Lynching in Ladakh too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

ziaulislam said:


> now this is surprising....pretty sure India will deescalate, i am sure it happened because of arrogance on Indian side..
> chinse have political officers at even smaller regiment levels..and the order was clear not to provoke war..so it had to be something unavoidable


Probably tried to throw the Chinese out of the no mans land they have occupied during the night.


----------



## Sharma Ji

Feng Leng said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


hmm, no numbers released ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Since May we are hearing the news and this Scum Modi did not let the countrymen know the exact situation. Godi media and Modi's fucking diplomacy not worked and truth is now in open.
> Let's see how things unfold. Scary situation on the ground.
> RIP to the fallen ones.


At least he is silent its good news if he talk like clouds and 300 killing then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

The biggest bamboo is yet to come. Give it a few weeks, and the indians won't even know what is coming for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> But he is* "Editor-in-chief of Chinese and English editions of the Global Times"*



Doesn't matter 

I slap you hard and your face got red 

That is casualty too 

Show us fatalities from PLA like they have occurred on your side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Casualties dont necessarily mean fatalities. If the clash was serious enough to result in death of 3 it most likely caused injuries on Chinese side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drumstick

This is a serious escalation of the situation. So far the reports coming in of *casualties on both sides*. 

Need to analyse the events and then conclude, its the fog of war which usually don't let the correct news to go out.

Indian Army is completely capable of fighting this off threat. If this needs escalation so be it.


----------



## Signalian

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha @PakSword @PanzerKiel @Signalian @BHarwana
> 
> The most important aspect of this tiny '*event*' is that the *PRC has said that the Indians had entered illegally into China...and that India should avoid escalations.... *
> 
> Essentially, China is saying what it has now under its control is the Chinese territory and the *Indians were tresspassing*...and *further talks will be about the remaining LAC now under Indian control!!!*
> 
> This is the material part...what Indian media says is immaterial....
> 
> This is now the *Framework of Talks* betweeen India and China!
> 
> *Stick/stones or actual fire*... is less relevant *as the De-escalation talks are being held in the Chinese held territory.*
> 
> A kinda new *CeaseFireLine *in the making..... *Behind The CeaseFireLine!!!*
> *
> On Strategic Level China *has now *Framed *the engagement with India in such a way that *India is now the agressor*... *this Framing will expand further!!!*



PLA is sitting in Galwan valley with a combined arms brigade force. The dominance of heights in the Galwan valley by PLA will ensure that the Indian supply roads/tracks will always be monitored. In an event of a war between Pak-India, live troop movement from Northern J&K will be reported by PLA to Pakistan Military. The Indian Army brigade sitting on Siachen Glacier has its command element in Leh. In 1999 war, Indian Army moved brigades from this sector towards Kargil. This probably won't happen in future due to PLA forces sitting inside LAC, keeping Indian military engaged and monitoring IA supply movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## ziaulislam

seems no bullets were fired..strange ..is this gang fight or what


----------



## Riz

Where is 56 inch breast holder???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

dharmi said:


> hmm, no numbers released ?



Might they will never or after sometimes...


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha @PakSword @PanzerKiel @Signalian @BHarwana
> 
> The most important aspect of this tiny '*event*' is that the *PRC has said that the Indians had entered illegally into China...and that India should avoid escalations.... *
> 
> Essentially, China is saying what it has now under its control is the Chinese territory and the *Indians were tresspassing*...and *further talks will be about the remaining LAC now under Indian control!!!*
> 
> This is the material part...what Indian media says is immaterial....
> 
> This is now the *Framework of Talks* betweeen India and China!
> 
> *Stick/stones or actual fire*... is less relevant *as the De-escalation talks are being held in the Chinese held territory.*
> 
> A kinda new *CeaseFireLine *in the making..... *Behind The CeaseFireLine!!!*
> *
> On Strategic Level China *has now *Framed *the engagement with India in such a way that *India is now the agressor*... *this Framing will expand further!!!*


If China had any intention of using this as a leverage to solve other issue or pressure India the Chinese build up would have been much lesser. What China deployed at LAC is a war level deployment. China is here to stay & proceed further into Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

@Soumitra .

Just thought you should know, this is what happens when your cowardly soldiers carry peace banners instead of ak47s. 

Now go deal with your nation's dead bodies.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Dark1 said:


> Dont beg. We will nuke your cities if the fighting starts. No mercy , no quarters given. Another century of humiliation starts now.


100 nuclear weapons against 3000... no mercy would wipe out entire world


----------



## IblinI

migflug said:


>


Expected, killing the Colonel means esclastion, there must be casuaulties on both sides.


----------



## Novice09

Reichsmarschall said:


> Couldn't agree anymore. India needs to take strong actions if she wants the world to accept her as regional power. An all out attack would be the most apt thing at this point





BHarwana said:


> No causalities reported on Chinese side.





BHarwana said:


> No causalities reported on Chinese side.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
Very Interesting by global times... official... Trying to read between the lines...

The official Global Times accounts have NEVER reported the exact casualties on the Chinese side. *The Global Times CANNOT confirm the number at the moment.*

Does this mean that there are causalities?

Is this a acceptable confirmation...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

Heard Indian Lt Gen B S Jaswal saying indian soldiers and Colonel fell into the river, so how they took chinese soldiers with them?


----------



## Dark1

BHarwana said:


> If China had any intention of using this as a leverage to solve other issue or pressure India the Chinese build up would have been much lesser. What China deployed at LAC is a war level deployment. China is here to stay & proceed further into Ladakh.


Wrong. They wanted concessions from India . Its a pressure tactic. They have miscalculated as Indians are unfortunately inured to deaths of our security forces.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ziaulislam said:


> seems no bullets were fired..strange ..is this gang fight or what






The Chinese killed the indians with their bad hands. This is not good news for the indians and is a VERY ominous warning to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharma Ji

yup, need KIA numbers, fatalities


----------



## GamoAccu

Funny now how all Indians desperately want to prove Global Times credbility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> @drumstick @silent_poison come on boys your country needs you - where are you hiding? Normally trigger happy but today probably hiding in the only toilet in Delhi. Your bullcrap in the last 2 weeks has been answered in 1 sweep.



no need to jump ... calm down. Its between India and china. We are very much capable to taking the bull by horns.
so far the news is *casualties on both sides*. We need more information before we conclude.

And yes, we are always with our army. Let the war begin if that is what chinese want.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## beijingwalker

*3 Indian Soldiers Killed in First Deadly Clash on Chinese Border in Decades*
The troops were apparently killed by rock-throwing Chinese soldiers as fighting along the Himalayan frontier resumed amid efforts to de-escalate tensions.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PeacefulWar

aryadravida said:


> Lets hope the situation will come under control soon...no more killings
> https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/wo...ese-pla-injured-clash-with-indian-army-626622


I agree.
Despite tensions and hawkish words on internet, China and India did a fantastic job to keep 0 casualties along the board in past decades. 
I personally hope it will come under control soon.
It's silly to fight for these tiny uninhabited lands for both sides TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makarena

Did China send Ip man?


----------



## Dark1

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> 100 nuclear weapons against 3000... no mercy would wipe out entire world


China has around 300 nukes.


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272821735281184769


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Signalian said:


> PLA is sitting in Galwan valley with a combined arms brigade force. The dominance of heights in the Galwan valley by PLA will ensure that the Indian supply roads/tracks will always be monitored. In an event of a war between Pak-India, live troop movement from Northern J&K will be reported by PLA to Pakistan Military. The Indian Army brigade sitting on Siachen Glacier has its command element in Leh. In 1999 war, Indian Army moved brigades from this sector towards Kargil. This probably won't happen in future due to PLA forces sitting inside LAC, keeping Indian military engaged and monitoring IA supply movement.


Indians are building some new route by making tunnels. This work has been given priority since the conflict began.


----------



## Sharma Ji

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Might they will never or after sometimes...


commies control their information, they're never transparent. 

look at their covid numbers, nobody on earth believes them

still early days though, they might release some info, or maybe they actually didn't lose any men, in which case India should kill 3 in a tit for tat and call it evens.


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272821735281184769


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

beijingwalker said:


> *3 Indian Soldiers Killed in First Deadly Clash on Chinese Border in Decades*
> The troops were apparently killed by rock-throwing Chinese soldiers as fighting along the Himalayan frontier resumed amid efforts to de-escalate tensions.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html



It all over because 1st place, indian media reported only about Indian casualties...


----------



## Novice09

Novice09 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
> Very Interesting by global times... official... Trying to read between the lines...
> 
> The official Global Times accounts have NEVER reported the exact casualties on the Chinese side. *The Global Times CANNOT confirm the number at the moment.*
> 
> Does this mean that there are causalities?
> 
> Is this a acceptable confirmation...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## drumstick

AUz said:


> You killed a COMMANDING OFFICER?! A Colonel killed in direct action while China occupies 60 sq km Indian territory? OH....MY...GOD!!! China is literally, actually, *HUMILIATING* india beyond belief now
> 
> Gotta give it to you bros man---I thought Pakistan humiliated and dominated indians when we bombed their military sights, shot down their jets, paraded their wing commander on national tv, caused so much panic that they killed their own 7 air force officers and destroyed their own helicopter...
> 
> But PLA is literally one-uping Pakistan in a big way. Ya'll just walked right into Indian territory, occupied it, and _killed their commanding officer (Colonel) in FIRST confrontation right away?!!
> _
> *HOLY SHIT.* We don't treat Afghanistan this brutally. China is literally arse raping india in public
> 
> *China: 5*
> *Pakistan: 1*
> *india: -0.000 (Facepalm)*
> 
> Modi is truly a blessing for us
> 
> @drumstick @GHALIB Fellas....???



pakistanies either sit quietly or open a new front on our western border. Lets see who has that guts. begaani shaadi...

*so far the news is casualties on both sides*... our army is very capable of fighting with chinese... lets see how far this goes.


----------



## Protest_again

This is such a fun thread for cheer leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

drumstick said:


> We are very much capable to taking the bull by horns.


You took and lost 3 including a Colonel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



is this a real pic where chinese tied up Indian soldiers?


----------



## Jungibaaz

I remember years ago before Modi came to power how some right wing Indians would gloat that Modi’s time is coming and Pakistan wouldn’t see through this decade without fracturing, hawkish stance on Pakistan has been used to conduct fake and real ‘surgical strikes’, these have no strategic value besides ruling up Modi’s more extreme supporters. They’ve been keeping LoC hot to ramp up pressure on us. They’ve been continuing targeting us via Afghanistan. They’ve even annexed J&K fully against all better judgement, and they’ve lit a fire in their own country with hindutva social strife manifested recently in the CAA/NRC issue. And in their hubris they’ve for years been talking about Pakistan as some pipsqueak that they can bash at will, along with hawkish signals coming from this ‘two-front war’ bs. Then last year their hubris led to their own embarrassment on in the Feb 27 skirmish and today they are paying a price at the LAC.

Long story short, I think the Indian nationalists who supported Modi’s hawkishness need a reality check. Also I don’t think we should gloat, loss of life is always regrettable. Our success lies in staying humble and vigilant, not repeating the same hubris filled rhetoric that India is suffering from.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Mrc

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272821735281184769


Indian source

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

indian military will not retaliate. they dont have the guts to use force against more powerful enemy. they are good only at bullying the weaker neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

drumstick said:


> no need to jump ... calm down. Its between India and china. We are very much capable to taking the bull by horns.
> so far the news is *casualties on both sides*. We need more information before we conclude.
> 
> And yes, we are always with our army. Let the war begin if that is what chinese want.


If the Chinese want is a wrong attitude. Lets take the initiative. China has a lot going on in its eastern shore front. A limited conflict is the need of the hour. It will stop the Chinese progress and is good for the world


----------



## Signalian

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Indians are building some new route by making tunnels. This work has been given priority since the conflict began.


A bridge has already been made but they cannot control weather neither the PLA forces from taking over this area if China wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272821735281184769


bother to read the article?

*2:05 pm: 5 PLA soldiers were killed*

According to reports five People's Liberation Army soldiers were killed while 11 were injured during the clash. Face-off is said to have been hand-to-hand combat.





Wang Wenwen@WenwenWang1127
https://twitter.com/WenwenWang1127/status/1272807264911372288

Reports say 5 PLA soldiers were killed and 11 were injured at LAC China-India border yesterday.


6,554
1:24 PM - Jun 16, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

3,996 people are talking about this





*1:58 pm: Omar Abdullah calls China shameless*

Omar Abdullah called China shameless for blaming India for the attacks. "Ulta chor kotwal ko dantey," he said.

Its the fake source going in circle, stop being a ___


----------



## IblinI

Opps, it seems the other big shrimp claimed very differently from Hu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kaevmaan

8888888888888 said:


> Wonder if China should get Pakistan included ?


That would be a 2 on 1 handicap match


----------



## Musings

Areesh said:


> @silent_poison abay BC tu kidhar hai. 12 pages ho gaye yeh ghaib hai
> 
> @Musings yeh abhi aa kar bolai ga 300 Chinese soldier bhi marai hain. Dekh laina


Yaar they are like little mice hunting for bad news in Pakistan and PTAAAAAK - right on the backside - then they go hide in the 1 toilet in Delhi all shitting themselves. Where is their concern now for their own nation? God these tiny Indians are so predictable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularindian

PLA accepted But not official Numbers 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## GamoAccu

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272821735281184769


Bussinesstoday.in is INDIAN media. You posted a tweet from a Chinese user name posting an Indian news. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secularindian

lcloo said:


> View attachment 642087




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## Novice09

Areesh said:


> Check her source
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272810732166369281
> Yeh to IT cell ka koi pajeet lag raha hai is account k peechai



https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

drumstick said:


> so far the news is *casualties on both sides*


----------



## Mrc

Indians have already released the fake news to satisfy 1.2 billion robots


----------



## Secularindian

GamoAccu said:


> Bussinesstoday.in is INDIAN media. You posted a tweet from a Chinese user name posting an Indian news. lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

I think casualties might have occured on both sides, but a colonel getting killed is extremely disappointing.. that too if he has been lynched to death.

It means that there were not enough soldiers around him to protect him from getting lynched.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Musings

drumstick said:


> no need to jump ... calm down. Its between India and china. We are very much capable to taking the bull by horns.
> so far the news is *casualties on both sides*. We need more information before we conclude.
> 
> And yes, we are always with our army. Let the war begin if that is what chinese want.


I ain’t jumping - am fascinated that you post immediately on a thread about PAkistan yet when your troops are get something pushed deep inside them - you disappear? Breathe deeply and find a toilet ......... if you can. Brave Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Damn!! I was fully expecting them to resolve this without any casualties.

But if things continue to escalate - can we please see SD10s in action

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## In arduis fidelis

GamoAccu said:


> Bussinesstoday.in is INDIAN media. You posted a tweet from a Chinese user name posting an Indian news. lol


*A Hong Kong movement activist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

The_Sidewinder said:


> ,
> 
> Yeah. Indian are pussies. But What makes it you guys who lost a whole nation to India. I will refrain from using the Hij#da word.





That's like saying who made india lose a whole nation in the creation of Pakistan............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mirza Jatt said:


> I doubt if the Chinese will even own it considering their censorship culture. Anyway.. PDF is no more a place for solid discussion. Just know things are in our control.


Mirza Jatt? Where had you been so many days? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## 52051

Its ok to have a war with India to put them to their place, I think this time China should just dismember them and let the north east east-Asian type people have their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dark1

PakSword said:


> I think casualties might have occured on both sides, but a colonel getting killed is extremely disappointing.. that too if he has been lynched to death.
> 
> It means that there were not enough soldiers around him to protect him from getting lynched.


Or it erupted during a negotiation.


----------



## Areesh

Novice09 said:


> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh



The report clearly says no confirmation from Chinese government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> I think casualties might have occured on both sides, but a colonel getting killed is extremely disappointing.. that too if he has been lynched to death.
> 
> It means that there were not enough soldiers around him to protect him from getting lynched.


1,2 Chinese soldiers may have got injured and these rats are making mountain out of the mole hill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

इंग्लिश मे मीनिंग around the Corner.


----------



## Wikki019

3 soldiers dead, 11 injured with some serious injuries on Indian side: India Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manlion

PeacefulWar said:


> I agree.
> Despite tensions and hawkish words on internet, China and India did a fantastic job to keep 0 casualties along the board in past decades.
> I personally hope it will come under control soon.
> It's silly to fight for these *tiny uninhabited lands *for both sides TBH.



not if you consider India's ulterior motive

*Azad Kashmir, Aksai Chin part of Kashmir, says Amit Shah in Lok Sabha*
*https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Azad Kashmir-aksai-chin-part-of-kashmir-says-amit-shah-in-lok-sabha/article28832927.ece*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

*CNN*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
*BBC*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
*New York Times*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
*AP News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
*RT News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
*DW News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## drumstick

Death Professor said:


> bother to read the article?
> 
> *2:05 pm: 5 PLA soldiers were killed*
> 
> According to reports five People's Liberation Army soldiers were killed while 11 were injured during the clash. Face-off is said to have been hand-to-hand combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wang Wenwen@WenwenWang1127
> Reports say 5 PLA soldiers were killed and 11 were injured at LAC China-India border yesterday.
> 
> 6,554
> 1:24 PM - Jun 16, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 3,996 people are talking about this
> 
> *1:58 pm: Omar Abdullah calls China shameless*
> 
> Omar Abdullah called China shameless for blaming India for the attacks. "Ulta chor kotwal ko dantey," he said.
> 
> Its the fake source going in circle, stop being a ___



now we are talking.... 5 chinese killed and 11 injured. 

*If this need to stop, its RIGHT NOW.* It can escalate to any level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Feng Leng said:


> Nuke New Delhi now to prevent more bloodshed!


Why nuke them when you can humiliate them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Areesh said:


> The report clearly says no confirmation from Chinese government


Has Pakistan released the casualties figure of its soldiers killed during kargil ?
All societies are not open and transparent. Some are dictatorships and some are closet dictatorships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

These clashes seems very violent. Prepare to hear for more casualties. This can be avoided.


----------



## Death Professor

drumstick said:


> now we are talking.... 5 chinese killed and 11 injured.
> 
> *If this need to stop, its RIGHT NOW.* It can escalate to any level.




Comprehension issues? Causalities are not confirmed on Chinese side, its the same retarded source going round and round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Areesh said:


> The report clearly says no confirmation from Chinese government


That's the thing with these commies, even if they had lost soldiers, they wouldn't release that info.

Even you know that about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*World War 3: India slaughters 5 Chinese soldiers in bloody massacre- border tensions erupt*
*FIVE Chinese soldiers were killed and 11 were injured during violent clashes at the China-India border, which has sparked fears of World War 3.*
*https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh*


Hu Xijin, editor-in-chief of China's Global Times newspaper tweeted: "Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash." 

The Global Times is published by the People's Daily, the official newspaper of China's ruling Communist Party.
https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

drumstick said:


> now we are talking.... 5 chinese killed and 11 injured.
> 
> *If this need to stop, its RIGHT NOW.* It can escalate to any level.


Why stop now ? Lets test the Chinese out a bit. We taste blood everyday on our western sector. But the Chinese are inexperienced.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you


And this for you. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818912082583557

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Dark1 said:


> Has Pakistan released the casualties figure of its soldiers killed during kargil ?.



Yes it has 

And nope your "China is hiding deaths" excuse won't work


----------



## duhastmish

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
China accepting slowly . They are not ispr.

He is editor in cheif of global times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Dark1 said:


> Has Pakistan released the casualties figure of its soldiers killed during kargil ?
> All societies are not open and transparent. Some are dictatorships and some are closet dictatorships.


China and Pakistan are not in same league. China is responsible super power and will act accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Latest news :

Indian sources are claiming that thousands of Chinese soldiers were killed in hand to hand combat. Indian forces have entered Beijing .....


----------



## Areesh

dharmi said:


> That's the thing with these commies, even if they had lost soldiers, they wouldn't release that info.
> 
> Even you know that about them.



But we also know you 

You officially claim shooting down f16 while shooting down your own mi17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

I believe the deaths are a result of a brawl getting out of hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

Areesh said:


> The report clearly says no confirmation from Chinese government





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol thats a fake media outlet which doesnt even show on google search and on twitter claims to be from thailand.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
Very Interesting by global times... official... Trying to read between the lines...

The official Global Times accounts have NEVER reported the exact casualties on the Chinese side. The Global Times CANNOT confirm the number at the moment.

Does this mean that there are causalities?

Is this a acceptable confirmation...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Where is @beijingwalker?


----------



## monitor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *World War 3: India slaughters 5 Chinese soldiers in bloody massacre- border tensions erupt*
> *FIVE Chinese soldiers were killed and 11 were injured during violent clashes at the China-India border, which has sparked fears of World War 3.*
> *https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh*




Original poster of global times clarification 



> I cited an Indian source of
> @NewsLineIFE
> about a physical clash at LAC China-India border yesterday. No confirmation from the official Chinese source regarding casualties yet. It is unprofessional for Indian media to say this is official news from the Chinese side.
> @IndiaToday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> Or it erupted during a negotiation.


I can't believe that the incident started during a negotiation, sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Dont beg. We will nuke your cities if the fighting starts. No mercy , no quarters given. Another century of humiliation starts now.







Check his flag. He's indian.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LOL


*Clashes comes days after Indian Army chief said troops have begun disengaging*
The Indian Army and Chinese troops have been engaged in a bitter standoff over several weeks in Galwan Valley. Tension between the two armies continued for the last five weeks. The latest incident in which 3 Indian soldiers have been killed, comes days after Indian Army Chief Gen MM Naravane said both sides have begun disengaging from Galwan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

GamoAccu said:


> *CNN*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> *BBC*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> *New York Times*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> *AP News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> *RT News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> *DW News*: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops


Yes it's true and we respect each of our fallen ones. It's sad and tragic.


----------



## Areesh

Novice09 said:


> Does this mean that there are causalities?
> 
> Is this a acceptable confirmation...



Are you desperate and trying to see pla deaths everywhere?

Looks like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

when we know our casualties, we know enemy casualties as well. it can be 5 or more.... for sure the bullets were fired and now the blood is drawn. 

death of our soldiers will be avenged.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

monitor said:


> Original poster of global times clarification



No, this one---editor of chief


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
https://twitter.com/HuXijin_GT?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1272818023225626624&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

untitled said:


> I believe the deaths are a result of a brawl getting out of hand


The Indians broke the rule ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.



Pakistan is battle hardened. India is experienced in butchering Kashmiris and minorities. 



zhxy said:


> India does not care about losses. They have huge territory, industry and manpower. They have a lot of money. China shot down a fighter jet, Indians could buy 10 new fighters from Russia or the United States. China kills three soldiers, and Indians can give birth to 300,000 children a year.
> 
> However, for the time being, Modi will not order an attack first. He is patient and careful. He will not take risks. War with China may help Modi become the greatest leader in Indian history, but if it fails, it is the end of his political career.



And? China's population is greater than India's. China is superior in every way. Only the USA can hope to defeat China. How will super power Endia even tickle China?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sharma Ji

Areesh said:


> But we also know you
> 
> You officially claim shooting down f16 while shooting down your own mi17


maybe, but my point about how the commies control, release and suppress info still stands.

so far we have no confirmation of any Chinese KIA and my fellow Indians are really disappointing me with all the sources they've posted so far.

tum maze lete rho


----------



## Passionaire

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

This time it could be real.

https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...oldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border-army-says

Three Indian soldiers have been killed in a clash on the Chinese border, the Indian army said on Tuesday, following weeks of growing tensions and the deployment of thousands of extra troops from both sides.

The army said the incident happened during a de-escalation process and involved “casualties on both sides”.
“During the de-escalation process in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation,” the army said.


----------



## Glass

*Three Indian soldiers killed in clashes along border with China in the Himalayas*

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Death Professor said:


> Comprehension issues? Causalities are not confirmed on Chinese side, its the same retarded source going round and round.



we are best judge of the situation, why you making a fool? soldiers are not miles apart here... casualties are seen clearly.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Bagheera said:


> Stay tuned for boredom and slow frustrating disappointment.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



This man is behaving as if Shiv Aroor's account is being run by Pakistanis or Shiv Aroor is also a traitor!

your behavior shows you might be suffering from OCD! Please contact a good Psychologist bro 



Aaloo Tikki said:


> Seems LAC is getting hot now. IA has started operation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272802583451537408

No bullets fired yet casualties happened, no wonder these Asian countries always win a gold medal in Asian games in following categories, taekwondo, kung fu, etc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272808297670873088

this boy's tweet has even made Indian Citizen traitor's by showing them on our side lol lol "Pagla gaye ho kiya"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816692003921920
Btw all this incident happened yesterday in the Galwan Valley and not today!


----------



## litman

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Escalation ladder is with india what they intend to do, escalate or de-escalate. Chinese FM coming on media and giving clear statement sets the future course of action


that means either india should retaliate taking revenge or they should act like a sheep and dont do any more adventure at LAC. india should at least do what pak did in feb last year. levelled the score and then asked for de escalation. but i dont think indians are that much gutsy.


----------



## Novice09

Reichsmarschall said:


> And this for you.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818912082583557





monitor said:


> Original poster of global times clarification



For @Reichsmarschall & @monitor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
Very Interesting by global times... official... Trying to read between the lines...

The official Global Times accounts have NEVER reported the *exact casualties* on the Chinese side. *The Global Times CANNOT confirm the number at the moment.*

Does this mean that there are causalities?

Is this a acceptable confirmation...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


PakSword said:


> I can't believe that the incident started during a negotiation, sorry.



That is really worrying...


----------



## Areesh

dharmi said:


> maybe, but my point about how the commies control, release and suppress info still stands.
> 
> so far we have no confirmation of any Chinese KIA and my fellow Indians are really disappointing me with all the sources they've posted so far.
> 
> tum maze lete rho bc



Main to yeh keh raha hoon k tum kitnai barhai jhootai ho yeh bhi humain pata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

drumstick said:


> when we know our casualties, we know enemy casualties as well. it can be 5 or more.... f*or sure the bullets were fired and now the blood is drawn. *
> 
> death of our soldiers will be avenged.


Any source for this? Its a really step up on the escalation ladder. In essence bringing LAC situation at par with LOC situation


----------



## Novice09

litman said:


> that means either india should retaliate taking revenge or they should act like a sheep and dont do any more adventure at LAC. india should at least do what pak did in feb last year. levelled the score and then asked for de escalation. but i dont think indians are that much gutsy.



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800


----------



## Ghost 125

i dont know why indians are shamelessly arguing about number of casualities as if scavenging for somthing in this shameful episode for face saving...number of casualities does not matter, what matter is that they have occupied 60 sq km of ur territory and you cant do anything about it, you cant force them out, you cant shoot at them. we are much smaller in size but whn you move an inch towards LOC and working boundry we shoot you down and we respond with weapons....but you cant do that to china, WHY ? just becoz China is BIG and you are small....what matter is that they killed your soldiers on your land including an officer and they are still there and you cant do anything about that position, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

BTW feeling sad for Chinese Soldiers as well if there is any casualties. We never thought diplomacy will fail so miserably. Don't know what and how things are escalated, truth should come out in the open.


----------



## Sharma Ji

Areesh said:


> Main to yeh keh raha hoon k tum kitnai barhai jhootai ho yeh bhi humain pata hai


still more transparent than the commies in how they control info.


----------



## Osiris

In arduis fidelis said:


> Any source for this? Its a really step up on the escalation ladder. In essence bringing LAC situation at par with LOC situation



Actually no, LOC is where artillery duels and snipping takes place, here even if 8 soldiers died they died in hand to hand combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularindian

*After global Times now now from CGTN Confirming PLA Casualties*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192


----------



## drumstick

In arduis fidelis said:


> Any source for this? Its a really step up on the escalation ladder. In essence bringing LAC situation at par with LOC situation



worlds apart, last bullet was fired in 1985/86 on LAC. And that streak ends today. 

death's will be avenged. this wont go in vain.


----------



## PakSword

Novice09 said:


> That is really worrying...


What's worrying?


----------



## Wikki019

Ghost 125 said:


> i dont know why indians are shamelessly arguing about number of casualities as if scavenging for somthing in this shameful episode for face saving...number of casualities does not matter, what matter is that they have occupied 60 sq km of ur territory and you cant do anything about it, you cant force them out, you cant shoot at them. we are much smaller in size but whn you move an inch towards LOC and working boundry we shoot you down and we respond with weapons....but you cant do that to china, WHY ? just becoz China is BIG and you are small....what matter is that they killed your soldiers on your land including an officer and they are still there and you cant do anything about that position, period.



did you saw any shame on Indian side when a country 7 times smaller bombed their Brigade HQs in broad daylight? rather they were discussing Mig and F16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dark1

Areesh said:


> Yes it has
> 
> And nope your "China is hiding deaths" excuse won't work


Show me a official statement ? Lets be real. Fir 10 years u guys didnt even acknowledge that your army boys died , called them militants. Very poor for a professional army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

Waiting for India's friends to make official statements in support of India. KSA, UAE, Iran, Bangladesh, United States, Australia, .........

Isolated India ?


----------



## PakSword

Secularindian said:


> *After global Times now now from CGTN Confirming PLA Casualties*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192


Casualties mean KIA?


----------



## kursed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536
So, CO killed and 2IC captured?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Osiris said:


> Actually no, LOC is where artillery duels and snipping takes place, here even if 8 soldiers died they died in hand to hand combat.


Kindly re read the message i was replying to. Poster suggested at the use of small arms fire to which i was replying.


----------



## atan651

Let the fighting continues! May the stronger side prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Check his flag. He's indian.


Lolz.
Obviously not the right sort of Indian for some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vanguard One

The Chinese mouthpiece Global Times reporting 5 Chinese soldiers killed 11 injured.


----------



## Death Professor

drumstick said:


> we are best judge of the situation, why you making a fool? soldiers are not miles apart here... casualties are seen clearly.


chup kar ___, casualties are seen clearly, agar itna he hota na, tou tumhari Army waisay tou report karti rehti hai. 300 killed in Balakot, 10 Pakistanis martyred in cross fire, 50 martyred in crossfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

PakSword said:


> I can't believe that the incident started during a negotiation, sorry.


No one knows. A col would not normally be at the front line of a scuffle. That job is for the jcos or young officers. Lets wait for more news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR




----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> I ain’t jumping - am fascinated that you post immediately on a thread about PAkistan yet when your troops are get something pushed deep inside them - you disappear? Breathe deeply and find a toilet ......... if you can. Brave Indians



with pakistan i get news fairly quickly. here its the delay and i dont want to jump to conclusion too early... that is not my style. 
dont you get it by now?


----------



## JonAsad

Secularindian said:


> *After global Times now now from CGTN Confirming PLA Casualties*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192









your brain is dead as your 3 soldiers -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

Dark1 said:


> Show me a official statement ? Lets be real. Fir 10 years u guys didnt even acknowledge that your army boys died , called them militants. Very poor for a professional army.


Hey, don't blame the audience for enjoying a good p0rn movie. You chose the role and now you're going to play it. Now that "its" inevitable....Don't resist it, Enjoy it. And let us also enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

drumstick said:


> worlds apart, last bullet was fired in 1985/86 on LAC. And that streak ends today.
> 
> death's will be avenged. this wont go in vain.



No, last shots were fired 1967, after Indian army colonel was killed in a PLA ambush, in resultant Indian retaliation, 88 Indian and 340 PLA soldiers were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Dark1 said:


> Show me a official statement ? Lets be real. Fir 10 years u guys didnt even acknowledge that your army boys died , called them militants. Very poor for a professional army.



Search for it on internet man

Anyways you guys can't find Blackbox of MI 17 that you shot down on 27th February 2019 in your controlled territory and here you are worried about casualties from a war that happened two decades ago

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Aaloo Tikki said:


> BTW feeling sad for Chinese Soldiers as well if there is any casualties. We never thought diplomacy will fail so miserably. Don't know what and how things are escalated, truth should come out in the open.





Osiris said:


> Actually no, LOC is where artillery duels and snipping takes place, here even if 8 soldiers died they died in hand to hand combat.





dharmi said:


> still more transparent than the commies in how they control info.





Novice09 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800


*deaths are important not injury on Chinese Side . I am sure when something happens other side also have some injuries but are there any deaths/fatalities on Chinese side or critical conditions of soldiers ???. Plus only 3 are killed on Indian side ???? may be more are injured with some serious/critical wounds/condition ????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> I think casualties might have occured on both sides, but a colonel getting killed is extremely disappointing.. that too if he has been lynched to death.
> 
> It means that there were not enough soldiers around him to protect him from getting lynched.






I heard the indians ran off when the Chinese started beating him to death with their bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Osiris said:


> No, last shots were fired 1967, after Indian army colonel was killed in a PLA ambush, in resultant Indian retaliation, 88 Indian and 340 PLA soldiers were killed.



340

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> 340



Yes. If you don't believe us, ask Chinese, but I am sure they won't be to tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulWar

manlion said:


> not if you consider India's ulterior motive
> 
> *Azad Kashmir, Aksai Chin part of Kashmir, says Amit Shah in Lok Sabha*
> *https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Azad Kashmir-aksai-chin-part-of-kashmir-says-amit-shah-in-lok-sabha/article28832927.ece*


Some of their politicians are really bad and irresponsibly.
Remember the "Forward Policy" back in 1962? 
They only care about slogans for personal political gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Osiris said:


> Yes.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Osiris said:


> No, last shots were fired 1967, after Indian army colonel was killed in a PLA ambush, in resultant Indian retaliation, 88 Indian and 340 PLA soldiers were killed.



its 1985, but this is not the time to talk about it... later sometime.


----------



## Novice09

PakSword said:


> What's worrying?



Army talking about deescalation... if really serious, talks should happen between bureaucrats and politicians... Negotiation is not Army's job... In Indo-China case...


----------



## Dark1

This is why i say the Chinese had no plan and have badly miscalculated-
https://www.carandbike.com/news/gwm...htra-government-2247098?pfrom=home-topstories
"China's SUV specialist automaker Great Wall Motors on Tuesday signed an MOU with the Maharashtra government while staying committed to a phased investment plan of $1 billion for a factory in the state that will generate employment for 3,000 people.
The announcement came at a time when India-Sino relations hit a new low on Tuesday. Armed forces from the two countries clashed at the Galwan province of Ladakh in India that resulted in the death of an officer and two soldiers. Economic ties between the two nations have also been strained over the last few months. India tweaked its FDI policy in April to scrutinise all prospective investments from China as calls for a boycott of Chinese products have become shriller. "


----------



## In arduis fidelis

PakSword said:


> Casualties mean KIA?


Not necessarily. Any individual not able to carryout out active duty or participate in ops is labelled as casualty. It can be a minor injury leading to temporary immobility to death(fatality).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese soldiers did not directly kill Indian soldiers.



> The confirmed casualties on the Indian side were due to the Army officer and two soldiers falling into the river. The three died due to very cold temperature in the river.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Some lines from the movie....We Were Soldiers...

Diplomatic Spook : I don't like it. First time out a whole battalion gets massacred?

Army Intelligence Officer : You think this is a massacre?

Diplomatic Spook : I call losing a lot of draftees a bad week. *Losing a Colonel's a massacre*.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## StormBreaker

PakSword said:


> I can't believe that the incident started during a negotiation, sorry.


Why does this seem so familiar brah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Wikki019 said:


> did you saw any shame on Indian side when a country 7 times smaller bombed their Brigade HQs in broad daylight? rather they were discussing Mig and F16



Today LOC will become hot again to avenge Chinese. So be awake not sleep like PAF on 26th Feb.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aaloo Tikki said:


> China and Pakistan are not in same league. China is responsible super power and will act accordingly.






Because india is a superpower isn't it?..................


----------



## drumstick

Death Professor said:


> chup kar ___, casualties are seen clearly, agar itna he hota na, tou tumhari Army waisay tou report karti rehti hai. 300 killed in Balakot, 10 Pakistanis martyred in cross fire, 50 martyred in crossfire.



be very serious and cordial when you reply me (blanks are good than cursing)

and our army ALWAYS reports truth. Never exaggeration... it its 300 it will be 300 and when its 5 it will be 5.


----------



## Osiris

drumstick said:


> its 1985, but this is not the time to talk about it... later sometime.



There was no combat in 1987 incident.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Sino-Indian_skirmish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

JonAsad said:


> View attachment 642100
> 
> 
> your brain is dead as your 3 soldiers -



No check his tweeter acccount ..bro... its just opposite...


----------



## Globenim

Vanguard One said:


> The Chinese mouthpiece Global Times reporting 5 Chinese soldiers killed 11 injured.


Read the thread before parotting Indian mouthpieces lying about "Chinese reports".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese soldiers did not directly kill Indian soldiers.



> The confirmed casualties on the Indian side were due to the Army officer and two soldiers falling into the river. The three died due to very cold temperature in the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Signalian said:


> Its usually the Lt.Col who are Commanding officers, not Colonels in IA, correct me if im wrong ?
> Colonel is a staff position in higher HQs like Divisional HQ.


In Indian Army. Colonels can often command a very small group of soldiers, even companies. They rarely get battalion command.


----------



## JonAsad

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese soldiers did not directly kill Indian soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> The confirmed casualties on the Indian side were due to the Army officer and two soldiers falling into the river. The three died due to very cold temperature in the river.
Click to expand...

pushed into the river with sticks and punches?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aadi_1591

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288


indian media is saying that deceased soldiers slipped from a height and fell into the river after got beaten up by the chinese. i cant stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Novice09

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *deaths are important not injury on Chinese Side . I m sure when something happens other side also have some injuries but are there any death/fatalities on Chinese side or critical conditions ???. Plus only 3 are killed on Indian side ???? may be more ???? or many injured with some serious/critically wounds ????*



When we are accepting a Colonel who is CO... do you really feel we are hiding something... we are not - you know...
This may also help...
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536*
An Indian army major also in custody of PLA*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Musings

drumstick said:


> with pakistan i get news fairly quickly. here its the delay and i dont want to jump to conclusion too early... that is not my style.
> dont you get it by now?



I get that in the 3 weeks that you have been on here - you salivate at the mouth and get super excited when you see bad news in Pakistan like you did when you commented on the Balochistan thread. That was at the same time as this news broke.
Stop trying to look even more stupid and admit you are a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Vanguard One said:


> The Chinese mouthpiece Global Times reporting 5 Chinese soldiers killed 11 injured.


Global times only reported Indian soldiers killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

china should use weapon instead of wrestling with indian soldiers as it is embarrassing and will hurt army morale in long run if they not allow soldiers to use weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

drumstick said:


> be very serious and cordial when you reply me (blanks are good than cursing)
> 
> and our army ALWAYS reports truth. Never exaggeration... it its 300 it will be 300 and when its 5 it will be 5.



Yeah we saw the truth, when you lot were press briefing with the AAMRAAM. Btw do search what it is AMRAAM used for. c_____


----------



## Flight of falcon

Indian casualties are much higher. Entire company was killed , injured or captured .... Chinese went crazy .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

This is why no casualties on chinese side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pakistani Fighter said:


>




It must be a special call... don't know, why such calls go to Pakistan media only....hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Secularindian said:


> *After global Times now now from CGTN Confirming PLA Casualties*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818885620719618

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Flight of falcon said:


> Indian casualties are much higher. Entire company was killed , injured or captured .... Chinese went crazy .


indian mass low iq population are hiding the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

StormBreaker said:


> Why does this seem so familiar brah ?


You mean like a Dejavu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



Yeah now this seems plausible, because a colonel level officer with only 2 soldiers kind a seem like a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Areesh said:


> Search for it on internet man
> 
> Anyways you guys can't find Blackbox of MI 17 that you shot down on 27th February 2019 in your controlled territory and here you are worried about casualties from a war that happened two decades ago


Just because democracies are transparent, doesnt mean they are wrong or weak. Just this week, 3 of your soldiers KIA on loc , had their ceremonies. Videos on pdf .No ispr statements on their deaths ?
But every country has its culture.
Americans, British, Indians , immediately declare their casualties on confirmation.
China, Pakistan, north korea, angola, dont declare and quietly bury their dead soldiers.


----------



## Aadi_1591

Novice09 said:


> When we are accepting a Colonel who is CO... do you really feel we are hiding something... we are not - you know...
> This may also help...
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800


if this news is true then chinese hgonna retaliate for sure this would be even more humiliating for india


----------



## Feng Leng

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536
*We are holding their major LOL*

*Serve him some fantastic tea!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ARMalik

RB200 said:


> indian mass low iq population are hiding the truth



These people have lying embedded in their DNA structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> I get that in the 3 weeks that you have been on here - you salivate at the mouth and get super excited when you see bad news in Pakistan like you did when you commented on the Balochistan thread. That was at the same time as this news broke.
> Stop trying to look even more stupid and admit you are a troll.



dont count my stay here, i'll be around somewhere very close. as i said in my earlier reply, with pakistan i get the news fairly quickly from sources. 
this situation is not the same as pakistan though, need to check before i post something like every other pakistani is doing....only fools jump on any silly stuff... get that point.


----------



## Novice09

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



Exaggerated...



pakistanitarzan said:


> This is why no casualties on chinese side
> View attachment 642109



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800



Raj-Hindustani said:


> It must be a special call... don't know, why such calls go to Pakistan media only....hahahah



They never receive the numbers for LOC but have for LAC... cartoons...

but the sad news for Indians is that more soldiers are critically injured (8-10) and numbers can go up... three confirmed...


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularindian

JonAsad said:


> View attachment 642100
> 
> 
> your brain is dead as your 3 soldiers -


Go watch His Profile And Read tweed in Order 

He Posted this Tweet after this One 
*Source confirmed Chinese side also suffered casualtie*s in the Galwan Valley physical clash along #China #India LAC. India has been provoking territorial issues not only with China, but also #Nepal recently.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192
This Not Just him but * Editor in Cheif Of Global times *

*Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash. I want to tell the Indian side, don’t be arrogant and misread China’s restraint as being weak. China doesn’t want to have a clash with India, but we don’t fear it.*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Dark1 said:


> Just because democracies are transparent, doesnt mean they are wrong or weak. Just this week, 3 of your soldiers KIA on loc , had their ceremonies. Videos on pdf .No ispr statements on their deaths ?
> But every country has its culture.
> Americans, British, Indians , immediately declare their casualties on confirmation.
> China, Pakistan, north korea, angola, dont declare and quietly bury their dead soldiers.



ISPR and Pak army is doing its job

You find us the Blackbox of your mi17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

GamoAccu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818885620719618


It's highly professional of the Chinese media to even show what the other side is thinking. But Chinese don't know that their retweets of Indian sources will be taken as confirmations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

GamoAccu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818885620719618



He corrected later.....


----------



## drumstick

Death Professor said:


> Yeah we saw the truth, when you lot were press briefing with the AAMRAAM. Btw do search what it is AMRAAM used for. c_____


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

OMG ...A Pakistani well known Journalist Kamran Khan is telling that 

MORE THAN 3 Indian soldiers were killed...almost 13....

This is also being said by retired Indian army colonel Ajay Shukla.....DAYUM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



This is much more credible news. 3 Indian Soldiers and 2 Colonels dispatched to hell by the Great PLA. Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Longhorn

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I heard the indians ran off when the Chinese started beating him to death with their bare hands.


Sounds like a Millwall v West Ham football match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

PanzerKiel said:


> Some lines from the movie....We Were Soldiers...
> 
> Diplomatic Spook : I don't like it. First time out a whole battalion gets massacred?
> 
> Army Intelligence Officer : You think this is a massacre?
> 
> Diplomatic Spook : I call losing a lot of draftees a bad week. *Losing a Colonel's a massacre*.


Enjoying ? Carry on.
Last year's enjoyment had a karmic ending this year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

Aadi_1591 said:


> if this news is true then chinese hgonna retaliate for sure this would be even more humiliating for india



News is true... number of critically injured soldiers is unconfirmed till now... from both sides...



PakSword said:


> It's highly professional of the Chinese media to even show what the other side is thinking. But Chinese don't know that their retweets of Indian sources will be taken as confirmations.



Not mere retweets...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800


----------



## darksider

Now hearing that the casualty count on the Indian side is significantly higher than what the initial reports stated. Also, many Indian soldiers captured and then released, an Indian major still held by the Chinese.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536


----------



## PakSword

Areesh said:


> An Indian army major also in custody of PLA


Things are getting heated up quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Fighter said:


> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90 plz tell about your opinion in this incident



My opinion on the matter is that we have a full-fledged military service, and they know how to deal with such situations without advice from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Passionaire

Secularindian said:


> Go watch His Profile And Read tweed in Order
> 
> He Posted this Tweet after this One
> *Source confirmed Chinese side also suffered casualtie*s in the Galwan Valley physical clash along #China #India LAC. India has been provoking territorial issues not only with China, but also #Nepal recently.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192
> This Not Just him but * Editor in Cheif Of Global times *
> 
> *Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash. I want to tell the Indian side, don’t be arrogant and misread China’s restraint as being weak. China doesn’t want to have a clash with India, but we don’t fear it.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
> View attachment 642113
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Joe Shearer said:


> they know how to deal with such situations without advice from us.


Damn it looks like they are trained to surrender in front of a 'Bigger' enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Joe Shearer said:


> My opinion on the matter is that we have a full-fledged military service, and they know how to deal with such situations without advice from us.


From what I understand, the Chinese didn't expect this reaction from India. Now it's a question of who will blink first.


----------



## rott

Enough is enough. Start the shooting.



PeacefulWar said:


> I agree.
> Despite tensions and hawkish words on internet, China and India did a fantastic job to keep 0 casualties along the board in past decades.
> I personally hope it will come under control soon.
> It's silly to fight for these tiny uninhabited lands for both sides TBH.


It's not just for lands, bro. There are bigger things like India becoming a pawn of the US and trying to contain China.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## atan651

I like to see the India side gets pounded by those thundering Chinese artillery guns and MLRS!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> abhi shock main hain. hospital se bahir aney do..



Excuse me?


----------



## Novice09

Passionaire said:


> View attachment 642117



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-30#post-12437800


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Damn it looks like they are trained to surrender in front of a 'Bigger' enemy



Really? You seem to know a lot.


----------



## rott

52051 said:


> Its ok to have a war with India to put them to their place, I think this time China should just dismember them and let the north east east-Asian type people have their own country.


I agree. They are already a black sheep of the family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Joe Shearer said:


> My opinion on the matter is that we have a full-fledged military service, and they know how to deal with such situations without advice from us.


Operationally this explanation should be sufficient for us all, but it would still be interesting to get your view of the strategic and geopolitical angle of this flashpoint and escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baqai

Looking at current condition of India woh mohawra yaad a giya "dhobi ka kutta na ghar ka na ghaat ka"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Just because democracies are transparent, doesnt mean they are wrong or weak. Just this week, 3 of your soldiers KIA on loc , had their ceremonies. Videos on pdf .No ispr statements on their deaths ?
> But every country has its culture.
> Americans, British, Indians , immediately declare their casualties on confirmation.
> China, Pakistan, north korea, angola, dont declare and quietly bury their dead soldiers.






WRONG!!!!!!...........indians and their media are the biggest liars and purveyors of FALSE NEWS & propaganda on the planet:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Things are getting heated up quickly.



Nope 

IT cell is working hard for cover up. Things would be de escalated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alee92nawaz

IceCold said:


> Its a sad sad day that this IK and Bajwa duo is not taking advantage of the situation. Such a shame.


Bhai wo hath khry kr chuky. Jo marta hy mre. Either from virus or Indian virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Passionaire said:


> View attachment 642117


again I need to post -his clarification


----------



## Feng Leng

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



Two Indian colonels dead and a major captured LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Jackdaws said:


> the Chinese didn't expect this reaction from India.


They expected the mighty supa pava to react but than realise there are up against cowards
@BHarwana @Areesh @StormBreaker @Zarvan @Dalit @Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Novice09 said:


> Not mere retweets...


Chinese are referring to casualties.. Casulties could mean anything. It doesn't necessarily mean that Chinese soldiers have been killed in action. 

What your media is propagating is 5 KIA and 11 injured, right? This figure is not even being told by Indian army..

What's confirmed is that you guys have lost 3 including a colonel. Rest is just speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rott

Vanguard One said:


> The Chinese mouthpiece Global Times reporting 5 Chinese soldiers killed 11 injured.


Post it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818912082583557


----------



## Jackdaws

British source - 

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Kadi Ninda is metaphor used to tease Indian politician like Rajnath Singh.
> 
> It means they will only do Strong Condemnation and will act nothing.


What they can do else


----------



## Wrath

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Seems LAC is getting hot now. IA has started operation.


Well good luck


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistani Fighter said:


> They expected the mighty supa pava to react but than realise there are up against cowards
> @BHarwana @Areesh @StormBreaker @Zarvan @Dalit @Mangus Ortus Novem


Lol. Whatever helps you chaps get over all those war losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

Dark1 said:


> *Just because democracies are transparent*, doesnt mean they are wrong or weak. Just this week, 3 of your soldiers KIA on loc , had their ceremonies. Videos on pdf .No ispr statements on their deaths ?
> But every country has its culture.
> Americans, British, Indians , immediately declare their casualties on confirmation.
> China, Pakistan, north korea, angola, dont declare and quietly bury their dead soldiers.


I love how you put India next to America and Britain.
People don't get lynched for eating the wrong food or following the wrong religion in a democracy.
Your lies have been repeatedly exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Flight of falcon

While the world press is going crazy and clearly saying Indians suffered devastating losses , Indian side is trying to hold on to some fake tweet accounts to prove otherwise ....

apparantly the viciousness of the attack can be judged by the fact that three dead soldiers were beaten to death. 
so imagine if Chinese start firing what would happen then ?

crazy :

“Both sides insist no bullet has been fired in four decades, and the Indian army insisted again on Tuesday that "no shots were fired". Local media outlets reported that the Indian soldiers were "beaten to death" but there was no confirmation from the military.”
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Jackdaws said:


> British source -
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh


Yes yes the British know exactly what is going on at LAC and even the Chinese government is unaware of it .........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

hembo said:


> What kind of beastly mentality do you have to rejoice at loss of life of some poor soldiers. I can understand some section's hostility and lack of empathy towards loss of Indian lives. Wasn't expecting the same from the Chinese. Now news coming in that there are loss of Chinese soldiers life too. Lets see you rejoicing that too. Pathetic trolls are a dime a dozen here..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272812455375314944
> @Topic: this is too much!! Complete failure of diplomacy and inability of the authorities to peculate the truce efforts/ message down the ranks.. Future events will be complicated now.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272835039823163394

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Novice09 said:


> For @Reichsmarschall & @monitor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
> Very Interesting by global times... official... Trying to read between the lines...
> 
> The official Global Times accounts have NEVER reported the *exact casualties* on the Chinese side. *The Global Times CANNOT confirm the number at the moment.*
> 
> Does this mean that there are causalities?
> 
> Is this a acceptable confirmation...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
> 
> 
> That is really worrying...



Yes may be both side hiding actual casualties for calming the tension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Flight of falcon said:


> "beaten to death"


They are fighting through Swords?


----------



## Enigma SIG

How does a Colonel get himself killed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Yes yes the British know exactly what is going on at LAC and even the Chinese government is unaware of it .........


Yada yada....


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> Yes. If you don't believe us, ask Chinese, but I am sure they won't be to tell you.




You are lying.... the very last incident before the present situation 4 Indians were killed for no Chinese losses :


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476


----------



## arjunk

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288This is for you



And this is for you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272835039823163394

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Joe Shearer said:


> My opinion on the matter is that we have a full-fledged military service, and they know how to deal with such situations without advice from us.


You are holding services for your dead already? Have the bodies been sent to their families yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

kursed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536
> So, CO killed and 2IC captured?



Situation is really bad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## arjunk

The_Sidewinder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272807264911372288I am sure you are not surprised. You guys are always on the receiving end on Indian stick




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272835039823163394


----------



## Areesh

Jackdaws said:


> British source -
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh



British source also says that Chinese government haven't confirmed any casualties 

In short British source is reporting what is being said in social media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Jungibaaz said:


> I remember years ago before Modi came to power how some right wing Indians would gloat that Modi’s time is coming and Pakistan wouldn’t see through this decade without fracturing, hawkish stance on Pakistan has been used to conduct fake and real ‘surgical strikes’, these have no strategic value besides ruling up Modi’s more extreme supporters. They’ve been keeping LoC hot to ramp up pressure on us. They’ve been continuing targeting us via Afghanistan. They’ve even annexed J&K fully against all better judgement, and they’ve lit a fire in their own country with hindutva social strife manifested recently in the CAA/NRC issue. And in their hubris they’ve for years been talking about Pakistan as some pipsqueak that they can bash at will, along with hawkish signals coming from this ‘two-front war’ bs. Then last year their hubris led to their own embarrassment on in the Feb 27 skirmish and today they are paying a price at the LAC.
> 
> Long story short, I think the Indian nationalists who supported Modi’s hawkishness need a reality check. Also I don’t think we should gloat, loss of life is always regrettable. Our success lies in staying humble and vigilant, not repeating the same hubris filled rhetoric that India is suffering from.


Totally agree. That's exactly what I thought.
But Indians are controlled by 24*7 running propaganda machines, NGO, western influence. Indians are colonized again, physically and mentally. Modi as proxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Jackdaws said:


> British source -
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh


This is a screenshot from the link you have shared.. extremely trusted source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire




----------



## Areesh

monitor said:


> View attachment 642121



Kamran Khan and Ajai shukla turning out to be true

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Areesh said:


> British source also says that Chinese government haven't confirmed any casualties
> 
> In short British source is reporting what is being said in social media


Who knows if it's a British source or yadhav from call centre in Calcutta .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Must see Arnab Goswami Today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atan651

As usual, India will soon start launching their so-called 'surgical strikes' against China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Longhorn said:


> I love how you put India next to America and Britain.
> People don't get lynched for eating the wrong food or following the wrong religion in a democracy.
> Your lies have been repeatedly exposed.



Thats exactly my grievance. They portray an image of perfect society that can be closely aligned with the greatest powers in the world - they constantly put down their neighbor and cant control their glee when tragedy hits Pakistan when an plane falls in Karachi. Yet cant see their own shit.
On the face of it a nation where no woman is safe, Muslims get lynched for praying or eating the wrong food, a nation struggling to feed the masses and covid hitting hard should attempt to be more humble - instead you get them coming on here sticking their chest and toy guns out and not standing up because we will see the nappies they are wearing. 
Today has been a massive slap on their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alee92nawaz

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288


@silent_poison bro u there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Jackdaws said:


> From what I understand, the Chinese didn't expect this reaction from India. Now it's a question of who will blink first.


We didn't expect the Indians would die so quickly when we beat them on the head with our batons. We already hold the territory and laugh at your boasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Flight of falcon

Latest : Modi has been moved to a bunker under Rajshahi.... he is now talking to Trump in his bunker ..

Modi:
Bhen c...tu nay salay bola tha jao attack karo hum tumhare saath hain 

Trump:

hey smelly I can’t hear you connection is really bad ... hello hello ... hangs up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

It won't be long before Pakistan and "Muslim terrorists" get blamed for all of this............

Notice on this thread how the indians are cursing and insulting Pakistan yet are indirectly defending the Chinese for killing indian soldiers..............

A severe case of Stockholm Syndrome going on by the indians........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Areesh said:


> Kamran Khan and Ajai shukla turning out to be true


Any more casualties reported?


----------



## ARMalik

Raj-Hindustani said:


> again I need to post -his clarification
> 
> View attachment 642119



The usual indian hobby of 3rd class lying and deceit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Who knows if it's a British source or yadhav from call centre in Calcutta .....



Expres.co.uk is simply quoting social media rumors 

Nothing official or confirmed



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Any more casualties reported?



Check the post i quoted 

Shiv aroor confirming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

PakSword said:


> Chinese are referring to casualties.. Casulties could mean anything. It doesn't necessarily mean that Chinese soldiers have been killed in action.
> 
> What your media is propagating is 5 KIA and 11 injured, right? This figure is not even being told by Indian army..
> 
> What's confirmed is that you guys have lost 3 including a colonel. Rest is just speculation.



China is not India... They (journalists) knows their limits... It is not good to disappear along with your family... 




monitor said:


> Yes may be both side hiding actual casualties for calming the tension.



No, both sides are testing the waters and buying the time for mobilization... this is just a start... Mr. Premier is in direct control and demanding something which will non reversible... related to 5th august 2019...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Everyone now knows, Indian News Channels and Social Media kept on lying, and covering up recently that China has withdrawn, and no LACs was crossed, yet reality is totally opposite, Where Modi incompetent now? now comes this admission:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271005982756306948

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Novice09 said:


> No, both sides are testing the waters and buying the time for mobilization


Only India is being milked by Russians, Americans and French


----------



## Song Hong

China should have drive India out of Aksai Chin in 1962. There wont be Galwan river conflict if China did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Novice09 said:


> China is not India... They (journalists) knows their limits... It is not good to disappear along with your family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, both sides are testing the waters and buying the time for mobilization... this is just a start... Mr. Premier is in direct control and demanding something which will non reversible... related to 5th august 2019...






india and indians are the biggest purveyors of lies, propaganda and FAKE NEWS on the planet:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

Jungibaaz said:


> Operationally this explanation should be sufficient for us all, but it would still be interesting to get your view of the strategic and geopolitical angle of this flashpoint and escalation.



Quite simply it is what I have said before. I repeat: this is a drama made up by China to relieve the regime of tension created by a number of internal dissensions, due to the lack of transparency about the management of the virus cases within China, due to increasing international criticism over China's role in the pandemic going on, due to tensions over the increasing intransigence of Taiwan, due to tensions about their failure to dominate the US in the South China Sea, and due to Indian moves to link up with other nations critical of China, such as Australia, to give Taiwan more prominence than before the 50s, and to continue to refuse to collaborate with China on its economic expansion measures, not to mention openly seeking to be an alternative to China for nations wishful of outsourcing their production.

This was bound to happen, either with us or elsewhere. The Chinese leadership is seeking a distraction, and it has created one.

Unfortunately, since we ourselves have an incompetent leadership, that thinks at abysmally limited levels of intelligence, the coming together of pinpricks by the Pakistan Army on the LOC, the sudden creation of a border issue where none existed with Nepal, and the expansion of military strength in Ladakh were not seen as a concerted move to create pressure on India.

Since 1967, there has been no gunfire on the boundaries between Chinese and Indian troops. It is unlikely, improbable that there will be any now. However, there will be provocation, there will be propaganda, and there will be loud criticism from Chinese allies put up to be provocative as well.

I expect that tension will increase until China obtains some kind of concession, but tension will increase only up to a point. If there is simply nothing to be gained, and China senses it, there will be a settlement, and allied elements will be informed that the settlement is entirely in China's favour, just as they were told in the case of Doklam, and presumably with the same results as in that case: these allies will overlook the original point of contention, and agree whole-heartedly with the Chinese explanation that a settlement is a brilliantly disguised Chinese victory.

There is a very small chance that actual fighting will break out. If it does, then we have to see what we have to see. Sabre-rattling does not lead to military advantage; for that matter, neither does the apish behaviour demonstrated on this forum by some members.

I hope that this adequately covers conveys my understanding of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Osiris

Flight of falcon said:


> You are lying.... the very last incident before the present situation 4 Indians were killed for no Chinese losses :
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476



LOl ..are you illiterate ? you are quoting today's news.


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272830481231298567
More coming. Be ready

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Joe Shearer said:


> Excuse me?


To be honest Joe. I think your Congress had better relationship with our Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flight of falcon

alee92nawaz said:


> @silent_poison bro u there?




He is constupated .:.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raj-Hindustani said:


> He corrected later.....
> View attachment 642114





Novice09 said:


> China is not India... They (journalists) knows their limits... It is not good to disappear along with your family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, both sides are testing the waters and buying the time for mobilization... this is just a start... Mr. Premier is in direct control and demanding something which will non reversible... related to 5th august 2019...


there is a much higher chance to disappear in india nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Longhorn said:


> Sounds like a Millwall v West Ham football match.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Feng Leng said:


> You are holding services for your dead already? Have the bodies been sent to their families yet?



Insolence will get you nowhere.


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272839616987574274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

colonel santosh babu


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> LOl ..are you illiterate ? you are quoting today's news.




Perhaps you read news with RSS lenses :
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.the...e-india-china-border/article31827344.ece/amp/


Four Indians were killed in 1975 , the last time two armies clashed. BBC article I posted earlier also mentioned the same fact.


----------



## IblinI

PakSword said:


> It's highly professional of the Chinese media to even show what the other side is thinking. But Chinese don't know that their retweets of Indian sources will be taken as confirmations.


So far, a very credible person diss Hu for spewing b.s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

rott said:


> To be honest Joe. I think your Congress had better relationship with our Government.



It did. They had brains. Small difference, but important.

Disclaimer: I am NOT a Congress supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Flight of falcon said:


> While the world press is going crazy and clearly saying Indians suffered devastating losses , Indian side is trying to hold on to some fake tweet accounts to prove otherwise ....
> 
> apparantly the viciousness of the attack can be judged by the fact that three dead soldiers were beaten to death.
> so imagine if Chinese start firing what would happen then ?
> 
> crazy :
> 
> “Both sides insist no bullet has been fired in four decades, and the Indian army insisted again on Tuesday that "no shots were fired". Local media outlets reported that the Indian soldiers were "beaten to death" but there was no confirmation from the military.”
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476


The news is from a Indian official statement. Have the Chinese disclosed any casualties ?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

This is all propaganda everyone.

No indians were killed. The indians have triumphed over the Chinese superpower and are now heading towards Beijing as we speak. Nothing to see here guys...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Enigma SIG said:


> How does a Colonel get himself killed?


Leading from the front.


----------



## newb3e

Indians have to be the only creatures in the world jo kuut kha keh bhi chooray attay hain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darksider

Sources told me some officers & soldiers of #IndianArmy are missing, probably held captive by #ChineseArmy during violent face-off at #LAC in #GalwanValley

Sources said, China using dozers to doze off a hill area thereby trying to inflict massive casualties.

#indiachinastandoff

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272835816419553281

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272830481231298567
> More coming. Be ready


InshALLAH more losses for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

So far the news is:

3 Indian soldiers inc CO dead - confirmed.
5 PLA dead - TBC
Numerous other casaulties on the Indian side - reported by Ajai Shukla - TBC
IA major held by PLA - TBC

Hopefully PA also opens up on the LOC to sap the morale of the occupiers.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jackdaws

Feng Leng said:


> We didn't expect the Indians would die so quickly when we beat them on the head with our batons. We already hold the territory and laugh at your boasting.


Yawn. I don't laugh at a country whose citizens beg us for refuge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darksider

Indian opposition shocked at violent faceoff with #China in Ladakh, asks PM to convene all-party meet https://t.co/Vy0VHahnsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272833798237876224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272830481231298567
> More coming. Be ready



You know all about it already? I have never seen anybody so prompt to take pleasure in Indian difficulties or vicarious pleasure in apparent Chinese actions. What a shame you have nothing to say for yourself, individually or as a group.

Any sensible and mature person in your place would shut up and stay out of involvement. But those are difficult qualifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glass

meh, both indian and chinese twitter accounts are unreliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Good news.
At least this has a chance to wake up Indians and make them realize that the RSS extremist regime ruling them, will only cause more loss of life .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272820256290078721


----------



## Dark1

Joe Shearer said:


> It did. They had brains. Small difference, but important.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am NOT a Congress supporter.


You must be referring to the 1962 meeting of the 2 friendly nations.
Congress had great relations with Pakistan too ......mumbai attack. ,etc.


----------



## Feng Leng

Dark1 said:


> The news is from a Indian official statement. Have the Chinese disclosed any casualties ?


The Chinese side has confirmed at least one casualty. The specific number is not disclosed. Social media report that two Indian colonels are dead and one major is captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dark1 said:


> You must be referring to the 1962 meeting of the 2 friendly nations.
> Congress had great relations with Pakistan too ......mumbai attack. ,etc.



No, I am referring to 1967. Educate yourself at least at an elementary level. Also figure out what has changed with this new government as far as Pakistan is concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

DOOB MARO
BESHARAMOO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musings

Dark1 said:


> Pakistan has not officially confirmed Pakistani soldiers killed in kargil till date . Do you have any idea on whether any soldiers were killed in kargil ?
> Hope you get my point.



Here we go again...... Deflect change topic go off topic - hide - go off line - look for anything to take the eye off the ball. 
All reliable sources are saying your troops got slapped badly - yet you try to ignore the facts. Indian - hope you get my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> You know all about it already? I have never seen anybody so prompt to take pleasure in Indian difficulties or vicarious pleasure in apparent Chinese actions. What a shame you have nothing to say for yourself, individually or as a group.
> 
> Any sensible and mature person in your place would shut up and stay out of involvement. But those are difficult qualifications.








Yet you NEVER condemned indians who were celebrating the deaths of Pakistani citizens killed in a air crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Joe Shearer said:


> You know all about it already? I have never seen anybody so prompt to take pleasure in Indian difficulties or vicarious pleasure in apparent Chinese actions. What a shame you have nothing to say for yourself, individually or as a group.
> 
> Any sensible and mature person in your place would shut up and stay out of involvement. But those are difficult qualifications.



Your nation was wishing death after shahid afridi was confirmed positive for Covid-19 just few days ago 

I have humanity but it isn't meant for a nation of degenerates like yours

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion

Biggest Question is What PM of India Modi and Indian Army will do, where are the propagandists Indian anchors, Major Arya, Gen Bakshi, Arnab and other Indian anchors that nothing happened with China, no casualties ever, China has gone back, Talks done.

Must be heart-breaking for Indians, all along Indian media tried to cover-up, that Chinese have been given a big answer yet Chinese never left the area, and infact validates that PLA captured 60km of disputed land on Indian side.

Will India really every do anything on ground or not ? or another humiliation!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272834597127172099

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272823260984401920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indian casualties are way higher than what is being reported

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wikki019

Liquidmetal said:


> So far the news is:
> 
> 3 Indian soldiers inc CO dead - confirmed.
> 5 PLA dead - TBC
> Numerous other casaulties on the Indian side - reported by Ajai Shukla - TBC
> IA major held by PLA - TBC
> 
> Hopefully PA also opens up on the LOC to sap the morale of the occupiers.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad.



I heard 11 injured on Indian side on India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AsianLion said:


> where are the propagandists Indian anchors, Major Arya, Gen Bakshi, Arnab and other Indian anchors that nothing happened with China, no casualties ever, China has gone back, Talks done.


They will do fake chest thumping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AsianLion said:


> Biggest Question is What PM of India Modi will do, where is Indian anchors, Major Arya, Gen Bakshi, Arnab and other Indian anchors that nothing happened it not a defined border, no casualties ever.
> 
> Must be heart-breaking for Indians, all along Indian media tried to cover-up, Chinese never left the area, and infact validates that PLA captured 60km of disputed land on Indian side.
> 
> Will India do anything on ground or not ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272834597127172099
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272823260984401920








Apart from talking on the internet and blowing hot air about 1971, indians will do NOTHING in REALITY. Just talk and hot air. Nothing else. That's indians for you. 

indians can't even take on the Pakistan military, HOW ON EARTH can they take on a GLOBAL SUPERPOWER like China? That is the truth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

PeacefulWar said:


> Some of their politicians are really bad and irresponsibly.
> Remember the "Forward Policy" back in 1962?
> They only care about slogans for personal political gains.



Indian politician are short sighted, they were hoping to bank in on Trump's China bashing, hoping it would lead to a war while India sneak in and take what it could. But taking Aksai Chin is no cake walk like Goa or Sikkim, China today has a military edge in its favour

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Joe Shearer said:


> It did. They had brains. Small difference, but important.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am NOT a Congress supporter.


I didn't know you were not a congress supporter.


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Yet you NEVER condoned indians who were celebrating the deaths of Pakistani citizens killed in a air crash.



No I never condoned them. Are you sure you know what condone means? I find it difficult to communicate with the semi-literate.



Areesh said:


> Your nation was wishing death after shahid afridi was confirmed positive for Covid-19 just few days ago
> 
> I have humanity but it isn't meant for a nation of degenerates like yours



Unlike you, I never mistake an individual Pakistani's views for being the views of Pakistan as a nation. Try to acquire some dignity and self-respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Zarvan said:


> Indian casualties are way higher than what is being reported




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272825612185419776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

rott said:


> I didn't know you were not a congress supporter.



Hate them from 1967 onwards.


----------



## rott

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Yes yes the British know exactly what is going on at LAC and even the Chinese government is unaware of it .........


The British also said that Indian sources said. The British didn't claim its their source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dark1 said:


> See the comment of your favorite 'professional '



Find your own mouthpiece.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dark1 said:


> See the comment of your favorite 'professional '


Quote here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Joe Shearer said:


> Unlike you, I never mistake an individual Pakistani's views for being the views of Pakistan as a nation. Try to acquire some dignity and self-respect.



It never was an individual 

Modi wasn't voted twice by individuals. It is the nation that is sick and we all know cure for cancer is painful

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> No I never condoned them. Are you sure you know what condone means? I find it difficult to communicate with the semi-literate.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I never mistake an individual Pakistani's views for being the views of Pakistan as a nation. Try to acquire some dignity and self-respect.




I stand corrected. I meant "condemned".


----------



## Norwegian

Areesh said:


> It never was an individual
> 
> Modi wasn't voted twice by individuals. It is the nation that is sick and we all know cure for cancer is painful




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272825612185419776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

It is coming. Wait for it  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272842725944029185

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flight of falcon

As Indians say 
Ghuss ke marain gay.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Enigma SIG said:


> How does a Colonel get himself killed?


I can only think of this - they must have said something racist and the PLA got triggered.


----------



## darksider

A hot LOC with Pakistan, a hot LAC with China, tensions with Nepal, a miffed Bangladesh (over CAA), not on the table in Afghanistan. How did we get here?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Areesh said:


> It is coming. Wait for it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272842725944029185


Hope they accept this time


----------



## Aadi_1591

Dark1 said:


> Leading from the front.


JUST LIKE YOUR CO FROM RR KILLED BY A KASHMIRI MUJAHID?


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Zulfiqar said:


> View attachment 642122


This is not funny. 
Modi is a fascist...


----------



## ARMalik

Well apparently, 20 Indian Soldiers have been killed, and dozens and dozens have been Injured!! Wow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Hmm i wonder what happened .

Anyways we stand with chinese brothers. Im sure it was indians who did the stupidity chinese usually show maximum restraint.

We stand with china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

manlion said:


> *Aatma nirbhar Bharat : Chinese company gets contract for Delhi-Meerut Semi High Speed Rail Corridor amid tension on the border*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE STATE
> JUNE 16, 2020
> 
> Chinese company contracts for Delhi-Meerut Semi High Speed Rail Corridor
> Chinese company has bid the lowest amount
> Congress and Swadeshi Jagran Manch opposed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0SHARES
> 0
> A Chinese company is going to get the contract for the Delhi-Meerut Semi High Speed Rail Corridor to be built by the Central Government. The Congress has attacked the government on this. Swadeshi Jagran Manch has also demanded that this bid be canceled immediately. A Chinese company has bid the highest amount for the underground stretch of the Delhi-Meerut Regional Rapid Transit System (RRTS) project.
> 
> Even though there is tension on the China border and the indigenous movement for boycott of Chinese goods in the country is in full swing, the dominance of Chinese companies is not diminishing. A Chinese company is going to get the contract for the Delhi-Meerut Semi High Speed Rail Corridor to be built by the Central Government. The Congress has attacked the government on this. Swadeshi Jagran Manch has also demanded that this bid be canceled immediately.
> 
> What is the matter
> 
> In fact, the biggest bid for making the underground stretch of Delhi-Meerut Regional Rapid Transit System (RRTS) project has been bid by Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Company Limited (STEC), a Chinese company. At a time when there is an atmosphere against China in the country and talk of boycott of Chinese goods is being done, the opposition has become an attacker after getting this contract of about Rs 1100 crore to the Chinese company.
> 
> What did the Swadeshi Jagran Manch say
> 
> Not only this, the Swadeshi Jagran Manch (SJM), associated with the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, the mother organization of the BJP, has also demanded the cancellation of this bid from the Narendra Modi government. Swadeshi Jagran Manch, which has been vigorously opposing China, has demanded the government to cancel this contract and give it to an Indian company. The forum said that if the government’s self-sufficient India campaign is to be successful, then Chinese companies should not be given the right to participate in such important projects.
> 
> Ashwani Mahajan, national co-convenor of Swadeshi Jagran Manch, has demanded Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari that this contract be canceled immediately. According to sources, SJM wants only Indian companies to have an opportunity to bid in important projects. The forum has also conveyed its point to the ministry.
> 
> The thing to note is that these days tensions between India and China in Ladakh are at a peak, in such a situation, many people are raising questions about getting a contract from a Chinese company.
> 
> These companies were included in the bid
> 
> In the last bidding on June 12, China’s Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Company Limited became the lowest bidder company. Under this, an underground section of 5.6 km is to be constructed between New Ashok Nagar to Sahibabad in Delhi-Meerut RRTS Corridor. The entire project is being managed by the National Capital Region Transport Corporation (NCRTC). Five companies had bid for this. Chinese company STEC bid the lowest at Rs 1,126 crore. Indian company Larsen and Toubro (L&T) bid for Rs 1,170 crore. JV of Tata Projects and SKEC, another Indian company, bid for Rs 1,346 crore.
> 
> Congress has also become an attacker on this issue. Congress leader Randeep Singh Surjewala made a lot of tweets and attacked the government fiercely on this issue.
> 
> View attachment 642137
> 
> However, sources in the Ministry of Road Transport say that this bid was put up completely through proper process and Indian companies were given equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> AATMA NIRBHAR BHARAT CHINA DELHI MEERUT RAIL CORRIDOR RANDEEP SURJEWALA
> *WHAT'S YOUR REACTION?*
> 
> https://thestateindia.com/2020/06/16/aatma-nirbhar-bharat-chinese-company-gets-contract-for-delhi-meerut-semi-high-speed-rail-corridor-amid-tension-on-the-border/


A Chinese company has already done tunnel boring work for the delhi metro a few years back.
Its a open bid for metro trains and contract work. 
Nothing new .


----------



## Kabira

Dark1 said:


> Very foolish analysis. Its the Indian official statement that gave the details of the dead on the Indian side. We dont hide our casualties unlike" it will demoralize our troops " country..



Pakistan is ruled by army. Indian army couldnt care less about number of deaths as their decisions are taken by elected politicians. Current fallout is result Modi claiming to conquer Aksai chin, quite foolish.


----------



## Song Hong

Foolish to start a fight in Galwan valley. Indian army over project themselves there. There are plenty of choke points from Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

PHOTO: 

Indian Army's Colonel Santosh Babu who was killed in clash with Chinese troops. 

via @asifsuhaf https://t.co/pqhyeWmjmB

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272846214338416647

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Even if the Chinese killed 1000s of indian troops and conquered the WHOLE of india, it doesn't matter. india would still be the winner. Even when they lose, indians are ALWAYS the winners. indians are born winners. Nothing can change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Musings

Joe Shearer said:


> You know all about it already? I have never seen anybody so prompt to take pleasure in Indian difficulties or vicarious pleasure in apparent Chinese actions. What a shame you have nothing to say for yourself, individually or as a group.
> 
> Any sensible and mature person in your place would shut up and stay out of involvement. But those are difficult qualifications.



With respect you seem to be oblivious with the daily turds submitted on here by Indian trolls. Only this morning your fellow countrymen silent poison and drumstick were salivating at the mouth when reporting on Balochistan and people dying etc. The problem is when you launch stones - not you - but your fellow chaps do - then expect getting a brick back in your face. Its human nature. 

No one with sanity wants to see loss of life and tonight family and friends in India crying due to loss of life - however the sheer trollamaniacs on here from India cant hide their obsession with bad news in Pakistan.
So when Indians take great pleasure of bad news in Pakistan - expect a response WITH interest. Just human nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Joe Shearer said:


> It did. They had brains. Small difference, but important.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am NOT a Congress supporter.


Thanks for the earlier explanation, your thoughts ring true to me. And I have to agree here too. Although I don’t know much about Indian internal politics; the differences between Congress and BJP on most social and economic matters for instance. However, it seems previous governments managed India’s foreign policy with a lot more finesse, and they managed some really spectacular image building and credibility abroad. Modi led BJP government by comparison seems a lot worse at this and haphazard at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Song Hong

darksider said:


> PHOTO:
> 
> Indian Army's Colonel Santosh Babu who was killed in clash with Chinese troops.
> 
> via @asifsuhaf https://t.co/pqhyeWmjmB
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272846214338416647



This guy died of old age. Indians soldiers are old compared to PLA. Upon street fight they will loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Jungibaaz said:


> Thanks for the earlier explanation, your thoughts ring true to me. And I have to agree here too. Although I don’t know much about Indian internal politics; the differences between Congress and BJP on most social and economic matters for instance. However, it seems previous governments managed India’s foreign policy with a lot more finesse, and they managed some really spectacular image building and credibility abroad. Modi led BJP government by comparison seems a lot worse at this and haphazard at times.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272809825550782464

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IblinI

For those who tweeted Hu(chief editor of Global times) as source, *Don't*. He once also confirmed those who died in the frozen truck in UK are all Chinese but turned out to be all Vietnamese.

A PLA guy diss Hu and asked everyone to relax and go for dinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Joe Shearer said:


> No I never condoned them. Are you sure you know what condone means? I find it difficult to communicate with the semi-literate.


Even a dud like me knows the difference between condone and condemn. Maybe he made typographical error in automatic spelling. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Song Hong said:


> View attachment 642144
> 
> 
> Foolish to start a fight in Galwan valley. Indian army over project themselves there. There are plenty of choke points from Indian side.


Its not that simple. 200km and its not flat but hilly terrain


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Pakistan First said:


> *So, I pose this question to Indian members on PDF....
> 
> What should MODI ji do now ?*




Modi will make a surprise entry in the item song in upcoming Bollywood flick "operation Galwan", with Ajeet Doval on Tabla, Naravane on harmonium and Bhadauria on flute. BS Dhanoa will be the make up artist. 

Modi cameo will be centred around on his kathak dance moves with his 56 inches cleavage in full display for Indians Bollywood lovers, who will chant "Wah Modi Wah"!!

Movie will end awarding the veer khusra to all deceased on their exceptional achievement of dieing through the use of stone and sticks, a befitting tribute to the Vedic times.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Taimoor Khan said:


> Modi will make a surprise entry in the item song in upcoming Bollywood flick "operation Galwan", with Ajeet Doval on Tabla, Naravane on harmonium and Bhadauria on flute. BS Dhanoa will be the make up artist.
> 
> Modi cameo will be centred around on his kathak dance moves with his 56 inches cleavage in full display for Indians Bollywood lovers, who will chant "Wah Modi Wah"!!
> 
> Movie will end awarding the veer khusra to all deceased on their exceptional achievement of dieing through the use of stone and sticks, a befitting tribute to the Vedic times.





............................Nice one!.................................


----------



## Norwegian

IblinI said:


> For those who tweeted Hu(chief editor of Global times) as source, *Don't*. He once also confirmed those who died in the frozen truck in UK are all Chinese but turned out to be all Vietnamese.
> 
> A PLA guy diss Hu and asked everyone to relax and go for dinner.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816353817182215


----------



## IblinI

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816353817182215


B.S.


----------



## Zibago

Kabira said:


> Pakistan is ruled by army. Indian army couldnt care less about number of deaths as their decisions are taken by elected politicians. Current fallout is result Modi claiming to conquer Aksai chin, quite foolish.


Kabira rota reh


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816353817182215

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272816353817182215


The same clown posted leaked videos of ssg hopefuls as being Pakistani troops captured by terrorists. All these indian military handles are a bunch of lying twats .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PDF

An incident at tactical level has turned into a strategic event. Kindly avoid rumors and only post verified updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani Fighter said:


>


The other maj gan.. laurya even claimed indian troops captured by chinese wete Pakistanis in indian military uniforms lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sharma Ji

darksider said:


> A hot LOC with Pakistan, a hot LAC with China, tensions with Nepal, a miffed Bangladesh (over CAA), not on the table in Afghanistan. How did we get here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754


We have Chacha Nehru to thank for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sidacca

Every renowned and giant media house like BBC, CNN, Bloomberg, AL Jazeera, RT etc reporting ONLY Indian casualties but Indians are still claiming 5 kills of Chinese army.... How pathetic you are as a nation India..? Such a liar nation no doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Norwegian



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## litman

was the colonel killed in gunfire or was he killed by getting punches or kicks?? if later then it s real shame for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

5 Chinese death becoming the new F-16 for Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barora

zhxy said:


> Modi is a politician, not a soldier. He knows that war with China is not going to benefit his political career, so he will use other ways to appease extremist patriots. Many Chinese nationals are trapped in India, Modi can tolerate acts of violence and rape against Chinese citizens. This is the scariest thing





Pakistan First said:


> Isn't it true that "WE" carved whole of PAKISTAN out of YOUR AKHAND BHARAT ?



Yes you did or maybe British did, and here we are fractured, where we both are doing shit economically, millions die out of poverty while our neighbours become an economic powerhouse. AKHAND BHARAT means United India not Hindu India or Muslim India.

China is the superpower now it was destined to be because of its One China Policy and lot of hard work. On the other end, Pakistan is almost bankrupt and India never achieved its potential its 1/10 of Chinness economy. 

Do you want to break us into more parts don't you? And why to make us weaker right. Ironically you forget that you are an example of that small weaker part, more fragmentation will lead to weaker individual States. These weak States can now be exploited by outsiders. Sounds like History lesson right(remember we both were a British colony)? They say history repeated itself if you don't learn from it. And we never learn. 

Two great civilisations in Asia, One is now archived its potential of being the superpower, it will overtake USA in the future. While the other one is suffering from its masses being poor, uneducated, and are busy fighting within its fractures. 

Civilisations don't have religions be it Indian or Chinese. Until we hate each other due to religion and keep fighting we will always fail ourselves and our future generation. Have fun mocking us, remember you are mocking yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

litman said:


> was the colonel killed in gunfire or was he killed by getting punches or kicks?? if later then it s real shame for india.


Reportedly, punches, kicks and steel rods... A painful and slow death...


----------



## drumstick

chinese also suffered casualties, they just waited longer to announce it.

3 Indian casualties are confirmed....

But, no shots fired and no declaration of war...... this happened during the actual deescalation process...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Sidacca said:


> Every renowned and giant media house like BBC, CNN, Bloomberg, AL Jazeera, RT etc reporting ONLY Indian casualties but Indians are still claiming 5 kills of Chinese army.... How pathetic you are as a nation India..? Such a liar nation no doubt





I'm actually surprised that the indians are not claiming they have killed over 500 Chinese soldiers. Remember, the indian claims of having killed EXACTLY 350 terrorists in Balakot.........

indians always cite figures of enemy casualties that are multiples of 5. EXACTLY 5 Chinese soldiers killed in galwan. EXACTLY 350 terrorists killed in Balakot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

Sidacca said:


> Every renowned and giant media house like BBC, CNN, Bloomberg, AL Jazeera, RT etc reporting ONLY Indian casualties but Indians are still claiming 5 kills of Chinese army.... How pathetic you are as a nation India..? Such a liar nation no doubt


Are u retarded? The 3 dead and details are from Indian official source. If the Chinese vaguely say they have sone casualties and don't give details, thats their problem.


----------



## JohnWick

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The other maj gan.. laurya even claimed indian troops captured by chinese wete Pakistanis in indian military uniforms lol.


In meanwhile Indian war hysteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amavous




----------



## StormBreaker

PakSword said:


> You mean like a Dejavu?


*India becomes a victinm coincidentally every around every talk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

drumstick said:


> chinese also suffered casualties, they just waited longer to announce it.
> 
> 3 Indian casualties are confirmed....
> 
> But, no shots fired and no declaration of war...... this happened during the actual deescalation process...






Of which you have 0 reliable or credible evidence of. REPORTED to MODs for spreading indian FAKE NEWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

The current MinEA Subrahmanyam Jaishankar in his past has served as ambassador to China.


----------



## Sharma Ji

Dark1 said:


> Are u retarded? The 3 dead and details are from Indian official source. If the Chinese vaguely say they have sone casualties and don't give details, thats their problem.


They haven't categorically denied any fatalities on their side, have they ?


----------



## Norwegian

Pakistani Fighter said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Sidacca said:


> Every renowned and giant media house like BBC, CNN, Bloomberg, AL Jazeera, RT etc reporting ONLY Indian casualties but Indians are still claiming 5 kills of Chinese army.... How pathetic you are as a nation India..? Such a liar nation no doubt



Casualty happened in Chinese side as well but not confirmed by China.. That is a fact. and everyone are saying.

Indian media is reporting 5 chinese casualtes, since you don't trust than wait for sometime...

Below twoo tweets says.. many things

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

StormBreaker said:


> *India becomes a victinm coincidentally every around every talk*


@Mangus Ortus Novem Is baar bheriye ke paas lomri bhi agai par koi bachanay nai aaya kyunke wo jhoot bolta rehta tha ke lomri aagai

@PakSword @Blacklight @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Can't confirm, but shelling has started at LAC (according to an Indian source I am in contact with at my workplace who has some contacts in Indian army). This is even bigger if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Yiu mean we should celebrate a defense day after starting a war and being forced to defend throughout ?





Sure sure. A bit like the 350 terrorists you killed in Balakot and the F-16 you claimed to have shot down........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

This now becomes a big challenge to Modi and India's leadership, that India could really be dragged into a multi-front war if they can't handle it very well.


----------



## StormBreaker

PakSword said:


> Can't confirm, but shelling has started at LAC (according to an Indian source I am in contact with at my workplace who has some contacts in Indian army). This is even bigger if true.


Lol, Your network

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> Can't confirm, but shelling has started at LAC (according to an Indian source I am in contact with at my workplace who has some contacts in Indian army). This is even bigger if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

drumstick said:


> chinese also suffered casualties, they just waited longer to announce it.
> 
> 3 Indian casualties are confirmed....
> 
> But, no shots fired and no declaration of war...... this happened during the actual deescalation process...




What a cowardly and retarded I at of sweet coating what happened. Soldiers deserve a bullet in the battle not beaten to death. It is a horrific way to die. Perhaps China sent you guys a message .... may be if you think hard ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sidacca

drumstick said:


> chinese also suffered casualties, they just waited longer to announce it.
> 
> 3 Indian casualties are confirmed....
> 
> But, no shots fired and no declaration of war...... this happened during the actual deescalation process...


Please why you are so hypocrite....? Not even a single big media house is reporting any casualy on Chinese side.... A person need to be brave to accept humiliation, first f16 claim by none done and now this.... I know you are quoting those random fake tweets.... Come out of dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Norwegian

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481


So WW3?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> View attachment 642148
> 
> 
> Casualty happened in Chinese side as well but not confirmed by China.. That is a fact. and everyone are saying.
> 
> Indian media is reporting 5 chinese casualtes, since you don't trust than wait for sometime...
> 
> Below twoo tweets says.. many things
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880





indian media is ALL lies, fake news and propaganda........:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

LOL Global Times posting a clarification thanks to their dumb reporter. https://t.co/XyTHEy1zlX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819160825896965

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481


Why Am I sensing a victim card deliberate propaganda here ?

Usually Indians cover up their losses but here they are portraying themselves on lower grounds.

Something is Fishy, Is the lady going for an international R.Rona ?

@Mangus Ortus Novem @Blacklight @PakSword @PanzerKiel What do you brains say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Glass

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481



"unnamed senior official" sigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Sidacca said:


> Please why you are so hypocrite....? Not even a single big media house is reporting any casualy on Chinese side.... A person need to be brave to accept humiliation, first f16 claim by none done and now this.... I know you are quoting those random fake tweets.... Come out of dreams


Indian media except NDTV is not reporting at all. Such is the level of embarrassment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

darksider said:


> A hot LOC with Pakistan, a hot LAC with China, tensions with Nepal, a miffed Bangladesh (over CAA), not on the table in Afghanistan. How did we get here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754


Hubris, arrogance, lies and occupation of other countries lands. Failed to make peace with big neighbours thinking India was a supapowa, turned out it was all supagober.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481


Will be used as bargaining chip


----------



## Sidacca

Dark1 said:


> Are u retarded? The 3 dead and details are from Indian official source. If the Chinese vaguely say they have sone casualties and don't give details, thats their problem.


You are retard beta after getting beaten from multiple neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## PurpleButcher



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xiao qi

Global Times newspaper says Chinese troops also suffered casualties in the first such clash since 1975.





Thousands of troops from the two nuclear-armed neighbours have been involved in the latest face-off since May in the Ladakh region [File: Manish Swarup/AP]

Three Indian army personnel, including a commanding officer, have been killed in a "violent face-off" with Chinese soldiers in the Himalayan region of Ladakh, an Indian army spokesman has said.

The Chinese military also suffered casualties in the clash, the editor-in-chief of China's Global Times newspaper said on Tuesday. It was the first such confrontation between the two Asian giants since 1975 in which soldiers have died.

"Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash," Hu Xijin said in a tweet, without giving further details.

Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash. I want to tell the Indian side, don’t be arrogant and misread China’s restraint as being weak. China doesn’t want to have a clash with India, but we don’t fear it.

The incident on Monday night followed weeks of rising tensions and the deployment of thousands of extra troops from both sides in the region.

"During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers," the Indian army spokesman said in a statement.

"Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation," said the statement.

Speaking to Al Jazeera from the southern Indian state of Tamil Nadu, Ajai Shukla, retired Indian army officer and a military analyst, said the latest clash will "result in political pressure on the [Indian] government to act".

"This is an extremely serious confrontation, probably the most serious since 1975 when four Indian troops were killed by the Chinese soldiers on the border," he said.

"The Indian government was actually downplaying the whole thing, except that this latest incident has blown the roof off that position.


Tensions flare on a fairly regular basis between the two regional powers over their 3,500-kilometre (2,200-mile) frontier, which has never been properly demarcated.

Thousands of troops from the two nuclear-armed neighbours, backed by armoured trucks and artillery, have been involved in the latest face-off since May in the Ladakh region, bordering Tibet.

Indian officials say Chinese soldiers crossed the boundary at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts and ignoring verbal warnings to leave. That triggered shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights.

Army officers and diplomats have held a series of meetings to try to end the impasse, with no breakthrough.

Reporting from New Delhi, Al Jazeera's Elizabeth Puranam said the Indian defence minister is expected to meet the defence chiefs and the minister of external affairs later on Tuesday over the matter.

"We have two sides saying they are trying to de-escalate the situation. We've had meetings for about 10 days now and yet these deaths have taken place despite these assurances," she said.





In this September 14, 2018 photo, an Indian army truck crosses Chang La pass near Pangong Lake in Ladakh region [File: Manish Swarup/AP]
*China accuses India of crossing border*
Meanwhile, China accused India of crossing a "disputed border" between the two countries, according to a report by the AFP news agency.

Foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said Indian troops crossed the border line twice on Monday, "provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides".

"We again solemnly request that India follows the relevant attitude and restrains its front line troops," he said. "Do not cross the border, do not provoke trouble, do not take any unilateral action that would complicate the border situation."

Beijing has lodged "strong protests and solemn representations" to New Delhi, Lijian said.

Reporting from Beijing, Al Jazeera's Katrina Yu said China has denied "any responsibility for causing the altercation that resulted in the death of three Indian soldiers".

Last week, China said it had reached a "positive consensus" with India over resolving the border tensions through diplomatic and military channels. Yu said Lijian on Tuesday accused New Delhi of "violating" that consensus.

"Lijian said on June 15, the Indian side 'shockingly' violated this consensus so he is quite clearly pointing fingers at the Indian side," she said.

"China has made it quite clear it will do whatever it can to protect its sovereignty."

In a statement last week, India's foreign ministry said the two sides would "continue the military and diplomatic engagements to resolve the situation and to ensure peace and tranquillity in the border areas".

But sources and Indian news reports suggested that India appeared to have effectively ceded to China areas that the People's Liberation Army occupied in recent weeks, notably parts of the northern side of the Pangong Tso Lake and some of the strategically important Galwan River valley.

India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Chinese leader Xi Jinping have sought to ease tensions at summits over the past two years when they agreed to boost border communications between their militaries.

"It will basically take a military-to-military dialogue and a diplomat-to-diplomat dialogue - both are under way - to bear fruit. So far, they have not really borne fruit," defence analyst Shukla told Al Jazeera.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/06/india-soldiers-killed-ladakh-face-china-200616072909922.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


yeah confirmed by bjp it cell


----------



## PakSword

StormBreaker said:


> Lol, Your network


Taaluqaat rakhnay partay hain bhai.. The guy's elder brother is a Lt. Col posted in the same region.. 

I don't know whether he is lying this time or not.. that's why I said "can't confirm".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Ghost 125 said:


> i dont know why indians are shamelessly arguing about number of casualities as if scavenging for somthing in this shameful episode for face saving...number of casualities does not matter, what matter is that they have occupied 60 sq km of ur territory and you cant do anything about it, you cant force them out, you cant shoot at them. we are much smaller in size but whn you move an inch towards LOC and working boundry we shoot you down and we respond with weapons....but you cant do that to china, WHY ? just becoz China is BIG and you are small....what matter is that they killed your soldiers on your land including an officer and they are still there and you cant do anything about that position, period.




It's because they are Indians

Their ego is incredibly fragile

They are being humiliated and all they are concerned is trying to show how the really won


It's fantasy in their heads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sal12

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Today LOC will become hot again to avenge Chinese. So be awake not sleep like PAF on 26th Feb.



After 26th Feb, there was 27th Feb too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drumstick

Flight of falcon said:


> What a cowardly and retarded I at of sweet coating what happened. Soldiers deserve a bullet in the battle not beaten to death. It is a horrific way to die. Perhaps China sent you guys a message .... may be if you think hard ..



as long as there is no bullet or a projectile fired its not a declaration of war. hence these soldiers fought with stones, bricks and lathis. 
even the rifle is pointed down, this is exactly opposite to LOC with pakistan. 

No one shot the Indian soldiers, this was ancient fist fight.

and India media is very unbiased and they break the news in, then chinese joined the suit..... 

this is not an act of war, but has every potential to be one. 

dont want to post another provocative post though.


----------



## Pakistani E

Both Nations are at a crossroad where a foreign conflict is likely to ease tensions at home. What's concerning is, what length will both sides go to manage this as a victory, as any misstep could spiral out of control into something worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Is the reporter alive or executed?




What's that got to do with anything? How is that relevant?........

Why do you feel the need to go OFF TOPIC on every post?.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

StormBreaker said:


> Why Am I sensing a victim card deliberate propaganda here ?
> 
> Usually Indians cover up their losses but here they are portraying themselves on lower grounds.
> 
> Something is Fishy, Is the lady going for an international R.Rona ?
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @Blacklight @PakSword @PanzerKiel What do you brains say ?


Don't think it is possible unless India really wants war. India doesn't want to escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barora

darksider said:


> LOL Global Times posting a clarification thanks to their dumb reporter. https://t.co/XyTHEy1zlX
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819160825896965




"The Global Times CANNOT confirm* the number* at the moment". It does imply that there are some casualties right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

drumstick said:


> as long as there is no bullet or a projectile fired its not a declaration of war. hence these soldiers fought with stones, bricks and lathis.
> even the rifle is pointed down, this is exactly opposite to LOC with pakistan.
> 
> No one shot the Indian soldiers, this was ancient fist fight.
> 
> and India media is very unbiased and they break the news in, then chinese joined the suit.....
> 
> this is not an act of war, but has every potential to be one.
> 
> dont want to post another provocative post though.






indian media is the BIGGEST purveyor of lies, propaganda and FAKE NEWS on the planet:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

StormBreaker said:


> Why Am I sensing a victim card deliberate propaganda here ?
> 
> Usually Indians cover up their losses but here they are portraying themselves on lower grounds.
> 
> Something is Fishy, Is the lady going for an international R.Rona ?
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @Blacklight @PakSword @PanzerKiel What do you brains say ?



Good point...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> Go study little about Chola incident .


go grow some balls first .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

drumstick said:


> as long as there is no bullet or a projectile fired its not a declaration of war. hence these soldiers fought with stones, bricks and lathis.
> even the rifle is pointed down, this is exactly opposite to LOC with pakistan.
> 
> No one shot the Indian soldiers, this was ancient fist fight.
> 
> and India media is very unbiased and they break the news in, then chinese joined the suit.....
> 
> this is not an act of war, but has every potential to be one.
> 
> dont want to post another provocative post though.


Well if someone killed a soldier, doesnt really matter what weapon was used. The army wont be cheering that he died with fists and not a bullet so lets throw up a party. Cant get any retarded answer this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Some reports suggest casualties are high because soldiers are fell off from the heights. 

News channels are showing open gypsies in Laddakh. Does it mean PARA SF are called for ops?


----------



## Sidacca

Hahahah just look at the their bollywood none done downed f16 before getting shot at his own jet and now here these 3 killed 11 Chinese before get slaughtered. Lolz theek thaak ***** Hain ye sb


----------



## Feng Leng

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Hmm i wonder what happened .
> 
> Anyways we stand with chinese brothers. Im sure it was indians who did the stupidity chinese usually show maximum restraint.
> 
> We stand with china.


but... but... but... the Indians cried "you didn't warn us!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_Deu

Dark1 said:


> More than 23 Chinese dead and 79 injured from my sources in the army. Their bodies are lying unclaimed.
> Their were 2 incidents during withdrawal of Chinese troops. The 2nd was very fatal for the Chinese.


Was your source getting info from Arnab Goswami live from the ground zero?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PanzerKiel said:


> Good point...






indians are trying to garner support from the Western nations and Russia. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Dark1 said:


> More than 23 Chinese dead and 79 injured from my sources in the army. Their bodies are lying unclaimed.
> Their were 2 incidents during withdrawal of Chinese troops. The 2nd was very fatal for the Chinese.


Ku majak bana rahe ho apna aur humara. You talking as if it's rawanda.

Talk logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Modi is making India Great. The only remaining blunder is pointing a nuclear warhead to NewDelhi from Indian Ocean to end the problems once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



Lol. Thanks for laugh brothers.

Seems Moodi took a vow of silence at the worst time. 

So much nonsense barking, now they are talking satyagraha (nonviolence.)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

StormBreaker said:


> lady


Is she hot?


----------



## StormBreaker

StormBreaker said:


> Why Am I sensing a victim card deliberate propaganda here ?
> 
> Usually Indians cover up their losses but here they are portraying themselves on lower grounds.
> 
> Something is Fishy, Is the lady going for an international R.Rona ?
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @Blacklight @PakSword @PanzerKiel What do you brains say ?


@Foxtrot Alpha What do you comment on this foxi ?


----------



## Sidacca

Dark1 said:


> More than 23 Chinese dead and 79 injured from my sources in the army. Their bodies are lying unclaimed.
> Their were 2 incidents during withdrawal of Chinese troops. The 2nd was very fatal for the Chinese.


OH come on if that was the case now we would be watching a full fledged war dear


----------



## Dark1

Shah_Deu said:


> Was your source getting info from Arnab Goswami live from the ground zero?


Just wait till tomorrow. Major escalation on the cards. The Chinese are very angry at the ground level. Indians reveal all but the Chinese soldier has to stew in the knowledge that their deaths will be in vain. Very very insulting for a soldier . You people should especially understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Is she hot?


Only when constipated...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> More than 23 Chinese dead and 79 injured from my sources in the army. Their bodies are lying unclaimed.
> Their were 2 incidents during withdrawal of Chinese troops. The 2nd was very fatal for the Chinese.








Really? my indian source said that 0 indians were killed and that 2000 Chinese troops have been KIA.......


Reported to MODs for spreading propaganda and FAKE NEWS .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Sidacca said:


> OH come on if that was the case now we would be watching a full fledged war dear


The 2 armys haven't used arms since 1967. Its a psychological barrier. Broken now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

PHOTO: 

Indian Army's Havaldar Palani, who was killed in clash with Chinese troops. https://t.co/ZXCgBKRFQG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272846669156147202

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## appliedfor

Liquidmetal said:


> So far the news is:
> 
> 3 Indian soldiers inc CO dead - confirmed.
> 5 PLA dead - TBC
> Numerous other casaulties on the Indian side - reported by Ajai Shukla - TBC
> IA major held by PLA - TBC
> 
> Hopefully PA also opens up on the LOC to sap the morale of the occupiers.
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad.


So far 1 news is confirmed.

1. Three Indian soldiers have been killed and several injured...casualties can be increased ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_Deu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Really? my indian source said that 0 indians were killed and that 2000 Chinese troops have been KIA.......
> 
> 
> Reported to MODs for spreading propaganda and FAKE NEWS .


seems like Fake Newj has been deleted already

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Speaking to Al Jazeera from the southern Indian state of Tamil Nadu, Ajai Shukla, retired Indian army officer and a military analyst, said the latest clash will "result in political pressure on the [Indian] government to act".

"This is an extremely serious confrontation, probably the most serious since 1975 when four Indian troops were killed by the Chinese soldiers on the border," he said.

"The Indian government was *actually downplaying* the whole thing, except that this latest incident has blown the roof off that position."


_"Now hearing that the casualty count on the Indian side is significantly higher than what the initial reports stated. Also, many Indian soldiers captured and then released, an Indian major still held by the Chinese."

— Ajai Shukla (@ajaishukla) June 16, 2020_

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/06/india-soldiers-killed-ladakh-face-china-200616072909922.html

*Colonel, 2 Soldiers Killed in Ladakh Face-Off, Casualties "On Both Sides": 10 Points *

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...ation-process-in-galwan-valley-ladakh-2247034

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Song Hong

Old man go street fight. They meet their tragic ends.

They should go beach resort.



darksider said:


> PHOTO:
> 
> Indian Army's Havaldar Palani, who was killed in clash with Chinese troops. https://t.co/ZXCgBKRFQG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272846669156147202

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

The casualty toll of Indian soldiers is expected to go up significantly because some Indian soldiers including one official are still missing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

A lot of my posts are being deleted here. Since its a indo China conflict, i don't understand the mods attitude . Good to support your friends but servility is demeaning.


----------



## Ali Tariq

#fakenewj


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Thread already there


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Tu rota bahut hai. Wait till tomorrow, my news will be confirmed. The numbers will be in this ballpark. You are from a mixed dictatorship and democracy and can understand supression of news. China is a complete dictatorship. So they have to supress the news.






I agree. By tomorrow morning, india would have conquered all of China and half of america.



NeonNinja said:


> The casualty toll of Indian soldiers is expected to go up significantly because some Indian soldiers including one official are still missing






Do you have a link?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Dark1 said:


> A lot of my posts are being deleted here. Since its a indo China conflict, i don't understand the mods attitude . Good to support your friends but servility is demeaning.


Supporting your claims with some physical or digital evidence would be nice i guess


----------



## Indus Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272856446376439810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272828925958209536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Song Hong said:


> Old man go street fight. They meet their tragic ends.
> 
> They should go beach resort.


Is that from a fortune cookie?


----------



## untitled

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-in...dia-china-border.671450/page-54#post-12438388

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Why does a colonel ends up in Galwan? Instead of withdrawing, India must have throw in a 2-3 regiments or a bridgade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> A lot of my posts are being deleted here. Since its a indo China conflict, i don't understand the mods attitude . Good to support your friends but servility is demeaning.


Trolling is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

This is serious. Can we expect a surgical strike against China? Or a strong military response from India? Thoughts from Indian members be appreciated. Can we use Indian posture toward Pakistan to inform our expectation of what India will do? Or are the population size a factor in India's reaction.

India/China *1:1*
India/Pak *1:7
*
Meaning will India behave differantly when facing a adversary that is as large as itself? And the tough guy act is reserved only for a country 7 times smaller - Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Everypne pick only one side of indian army statements....

Indian army very clearly said that unfortunate casualties happened in both sides.. but people are just ready to believe on their interest...

Chinese side not said anything about this incident as of now....











https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-soldiers-killed-in-clash-with-chinese-troops


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Feng Leng said:


> Whoever reaches Siachen first may beat the Indians!


So a friendly race between China and Pakistan is not beyond the realm of possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272856446376439810



You are forgetting that India said all the pilots and the jets were accounted for on 27th Feb... until the video of Abhinandan was released.
So even if they say that all are accounted for, you can't trust them.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Chinese side not said anything about this incident as of now....


https://zeenews.india.com/india/ind...ister-on-galwan-valley-stand-off-2290280.html


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indus Pakistan said:


> This is serious. Can we expect a surgical strike against China? Or a strong military response from India? Thoughts from Indian members be appreciated.


Thread already there
@PakSword @Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## sachin10

so it has started... Good time for Pakistan to attack and liberate Kashmir.. i was expecting that Pakistani establishment will know about this... looks like brother country is flying solo.. 

Now i will enjoy Conspiracy theories in the thread..
Go on guys make it interesting... 

RIP Indian Soldiers.. you are at the better place now.. you will never be forgotten..
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825


Classic PsyOps right here. Casualties already on ground. Media being used to mould international opinion in own favour by showing China trying to escalate after all that happened last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Thread already there
> @PakSword @Foxtrot Alpha


Merged.


----------



## BHarwana

Dark1 said:


> A lot of my posts are being deleted here. Since its a indo China conflict, i don't understand the mods attitude . Good to support your friends but servility is demeaning.


Your post are deleted cause they are off topic & trolling. stick to the topic which is China & India not Pakistan. If you keep violation then further action will be taken please follow rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825


Throw them to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

i think this conflict is linked with Article 370 removal & disputed status of ladakh if they revert it then there should be no conflict with china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashraf. M

Beijing Mouthpiece Global Times' Editor Acknowledges Casualties For China

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...na-government-mouthpiece-global-times-2247130

Shared via NDTV News App (Android - ndtv.com/android | iPhone - ndtv.com/iPhone )


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

In arduis fidelis said:


> Classic PsyOps right here. Casualties already on ground. Media being used to mould international opinion in own favour by showing China trying to escalate after all that happened last night.


So this means Indian major which the Indian media is claiming Missing in action is also KIA ? This means India lost Comanding officer and 2nd in command in one day Ohh my

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bosanski vojnik

Hindutvas are getting cocky again

Did they not learn the lessons from the Bloody nose Pakistan gave them in 2019?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryadravida

Pakistanis are unnecessarily getting excited hoping chinese would do to india what they cant...calm down guys...we will resolve it peacefully...the situation will deescalate


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Five Chinis also killed


Source would be nice


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Five Chinis also killed


11+ Gangus have been successfully sent to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark1

PakSword said:


> You are forgetting that India said all the pilots and the jets were accounted for on 27th Feb... until the video of Abhinandan was released.
> So even if they say that all are accounted for, you can't trust them.


Fake comment. As a mod better is expected from you. Show me a official statement from the Indian government saying that. Else delete your fake comment. Dont show media reports, not interested.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis are unnecessarily getting excited hoping chinese would do to india what they cant...calm down guys...we will resolve it peacefully...the situation will deescalate


LOL Coward. We kill yours at LOC. Don't forget 27th Feb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Indian army very clearly said that unfortunate casualties happened in both sides.


Do you know of any conflict when casulties happen only on one side. Fact is right now India itself has confirmed three dead including a Colonel. No doubt there will be injuries on other side. But killing of a Colonel andtwo soldiers is serious. Very serious. Can we expect a surgical strike. Or a majoir retaliation or will this swept under the carpet. Or is bravado and bluster only reserved when faced with a* 7 times smaller* country ~ Pakistan? But when the face is *one* to* one* like China then it's differant story.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dark1 said:


> Fake comment. As a mod better is expected from you. Show me a official statement from the Indian government saying that. Else delete your fake comment. Dont show media reports, not interested.


https://www.deccanchronicle.com/wor...hot-in-pakistani-airspace-pilot-arrested.html



Indus Pakistan said:


> Do you know of any conflict when casulties happen only on one side. Fact is right now India itself has confirmed three dead including a Colonel. No doubt there will be injuries on other side. But killing of a Colonel andtwo soldiers is serious. Very serious. Can we expect a surgical strike. Or a majoir retaliation or will this swept under the carpet. Or is bravado and bluster only reserved when faced with a* 7 times smaller* country ~ Pakistan? But when the face is *one* to* one* like China then it's differant story.


1:6.28 to be precise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Areesh said:


> It never was an individual
> 
> Modi wasn't voted twice by individuals. It is the nation that is sick and we all know cure for cancer is painful



It would be so easy to sit in judgement on other nations; that is beneath my level of discourse. Nothing to do with you, and nothing being suggested, it's just that we set our own standards. You have set yours, and good for you. I have set mine, and I believe that I deserve the respect that the standard has earned.

The rest is up to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

In arduis fidelis said:


> Source would be nice



https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...na-government-mouthpiece-global-times-2247130

Chinese reporters are repprting. Don't expect an official statement from China on numbers of casualties.


----------



## rott

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259


At least he managed a bit of English at the end. The rest is I don't know.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Xi has managed to destroy the peace at Indian borders as soon as he came in. Thieves. I hope this incident kicks in some understanding on Gujju baniyas ruling the country that 2 front war is possible instead of denying it. Our baboos are negotiating even Indian designed weapons for years before signing like Kanjoos. 
Rearm the infantry and the air force. Give political directions and actionable intelligence to the soldiers. This is so shocking. I have been proved wrong wrt Chinese people and border. If they want war we should give it. We won go down without giving an bloody nose. 

Pakistanis enjoying is quite funny. They are claiming Kashmir and yet cheering Chinese trying to occupying it. 
Om Shanti to the soldiers. The Modi regime must answer in the open on what's going on. If it's the UPA they would have teared their dress open showing hulkogan chests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis are unnecessarily getting excited hoping chinese would do to india what they cant...calm down guys...we will resolve it peacefully...the situation will





Indus Pakistan said:


> Do you know of any conflict when casulties happen only on one side. Fact is right now India itself has confirmed three dead including a Colonel. No doubt there will be injuries on other side. But killing of a Colonel andtwo soldiers is serious. Very serious. Can we expect a surgical strike. Or a majoir retaliation or will this swept under the carpet. Or is bravado and bluster only reserved when faced with a* 7 times smaller* country ~ Pakistan? But when the face is *one* to* one* like China then it's differant story.





TBF, WHAT could india possibly do to China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I stand corrected. I meant "condemned".



Then you stand corrected again. Look up my posts.


----------



## Longhorn

Musings said:


> Thats exactly my grievance. They portray an image of perfect society that can be closely aligned with the greatest powers in the world - they constantly put down their neighbor and cant control their glee when tragedy hits Pakistan when an plane falls in Karachi. Yet cant see their own shit.
> On the face of it a nation where no woman is safe, Muslims get lynched for praying or eating the wrong food, a nation struggling to feed the masses and covid hitting hard should attempt to be more humble - instead you get them coming on here sticking their chest and toy guns out and not standing up because we will see the nappies they are wearing.
> Today has been a massive slap on their face.


Humiliation is their fate.
They have earned it.
The chickens are now coming home to roost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Pakistani Fighter said:


> https://www.deccanchronicle.com/wor...hot-in-pakistani-airspace-pilot-arrested.html
> 
> 
> 1:6.28 to be precise


" Indian military sources " haha , their are Pakistanis on this thread claiming that they have direct contact with Indian military officers, all anonymous. This is not a official statement. Official statement like your dgispr gave of capturing 2 pilots.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*Meanwhile
: Reporting in Internationally news agencies *
*India says three soldiers killed in Ladakh 'face-off' with China*
Global Times newspaper says Chinese troops also suffered casualties in the first such clash since 1975
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/06/india-soldiers-killed-ladakh-face-china-200616072909922.html


----------



## PurpleButcher

34 Soldiers Missing .... Damn...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272861522071441408

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StormBreaker

Joe Shearer said:


> No I never condoned them. Are you sure you know what condone means? I find it difficult to communicate with the semi-literate.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I never mistake an individual Pakistani's views for being the views of Pakistan as a nation. Try to acquire some dignity and self-respect.


Sir,
What your comments on the Whole situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/

According to telegraph 3 Indian soldiers dead and 34 missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis are unnecessarily getting excited hoping chinese would do to india what they cant...calm down guys...we will resolve it peacefully...the situation will deescalate


We are excited to see how India acts when faced with a country of it's own size. I am pretty sure it will de-escalate because the ratio between India/China is 1:1. India only escalates when facing Pakistan where it has 7:1 advantage. Cowards !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

rott said:


> I can only think of this - they must have said something racist and the PLA got triggered.



Racist? At that level? You must be joking.


----------



## Protest_again

Indus Pakistan said:


> Do you know of any conflict when casulties happen only on one side. Fact is right now India itself has confirmed three dead including a Colonel. No doubt there will be injuries on other side. But killing of a Colonel andtwo soldiers is serious. Very serious. Can we expect a surgical strike. Or a majoir retaliation or will this swept under the carpet. Or is bravado and bluster only reserved when faced with a* 7 times smaller* country ~ Pakistan? But when the face is *one* to* one* like China then it's differant story.


Why are you surprised? Winnability is a primary criteria to any war. We are not stupid like you to fight enemy which has an economy 5 times ours. We'll fight if it comes to our survival. If casualties are the only measure for a war, we would be waging war with Pakistan every day by crossing to your side. So please you tried enough to provoke us but for now go and rest. Let adults handle this.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Here are the facts:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Xi has managed to destroy the peace at Indian borders as soon as he came in. Thieves. I hope this incident kicks in some understanding on Gujju baniyas ruling the country that 2 front war is possible instead of denying it. Our baboos are negotiating even Indian designed weapons for years before signing like Kanjoos.
> Rearm the infantry and the air force. Give political directions and actionable intelligence to the soldiers. This is so shocking. I have been proved wrong wrt Chinese people and border. If they want war we should give it. We won go down without giving an bloody nose.
> 
> Pakistanis enjoying is quite funny. They are claiming Kashmir and yet cheering Chinese trying to occupying it.
> Om Shanti to the soldiers. The Modi regime must answer in the open on what's going on. If it's the UPA they would have teared their dress open showing hulkogan chests.



you are a coward nation, can only fight the weak, or backstabs nations like bangladesh or use proxies like TTP and BLA.. 

reality check 101

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

More news is coming... Indian soldiers are in Chinese captivity, PLA is threatening to kill those if IA does not pull back it's soldiers.

Threatening situation and things can take very violent turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Joe Shearer said:


> Racist? At that level? You must be joking.


I'll tell you later. I still haven't come to the end of the thread yet. It just keeps growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Why Pakistanis are glorifying their Army in this thread. Yoy will get your chances too. Please wait for the right occasion.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> Adults will handle this.


You mean Chinese will. Your acting like Man-Childs. Only act Adults with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

Musings said:


> With respect you seem to be oblivious with the daily turds submitted on here by Indian trolls. Only this morning your fellow countrymen silent poison and drumstick were salivating at the mouth when reporting on Balochistan and people dying etc. The problem is when you launch stones - not you - but your fellow chaps do - then expect getting a brick back in your face. Its human nature.



It is also human nature to lash out at whoever is nearest, irrespective. Do you not see that they hate liberal Indians worse than they hate Pakistani fanboys?



> No one with sanity wants to see loss of life and tonight family and friends in India crying due to loss of life - however the sheer trollamaniacs on here from India cant hide their obsession with bad news in Pakistan.
> So when Indians take great pleasure of bad news in Pakistan - expect a response WITH interest. Just human nature.



Not Indians. One set of perverts. I do not agree with your saying 'Indians'. Any more than I would say 'Pakistanis' in describing some grotesque behaviour by a set of immature kids, or a set of hate-distorted adults. 

I believe that I deserve the treatment that I give you and your country and your countrymen. And women. And so do the numerous Indians who are members here and are decent people, like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Aaloo Tikki said:


> More news is coming... Indian soldiers are in Chinese captivity, PLA is threatening to kill those if IA does not pull back it's soldiers.
> 
> Threatening situation and things can take very violent turn.



Source please.... aur just want to add your contribution on this thred


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

Zarvan said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> 
> According to telegraph 3 Indian soldiers dead and 34 missing.


so this is going into much biger CONFLICT


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> We are not stupid like you to fight enemy which has an economy 5 times our size.


Your economy was roughly same size as China in 1962. But that did not stop the Chinese from opening up your adult backsides.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark1

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Why Pakistanis are glorifying their Army in this thread. Yoy will get your chances too. Please wait for the right occasion.


What else can they do ?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Source please.... aur just want to add your contribution on this thred


BREAKING @ians_india: Some Indian Army officers & soldiers are MISSING; they were probably held captive by Chinese Army during the violent face-off at LAC in Galwan Valley of Ladakh, according to sources. PLA is threatening to throw them off a hill to inflict massive casualties.


----------



## Fawad alam

Looks like the clash was big, still reports are coming out slowly.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Jungibaaz said:


> Thanks for the earlier explanation, your thoughts ring true to me. And I have to agree here too. Although I don’t know much about Indian internal politics; the differences between Congress and BJP on most social and economic matters for instance. However, it seems previous governments managed India’s foreign policy with a lot more finesse, and they managed some really spectacular image building and credibility abroad. Modi led BJP government by comparison seems a lot worse at this and haphazard at times.



The world is dealing with a low-intellect buffoon, who cannot help turning to the camera at every opportunity, and who sees every issue in terms of its publicity value for his own person.

Does this remind you of someone else? Someone taller, 'fairer', but just as self-obsessed, and just as stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Indus Pakistan said:


> You mean Chinese will. Your acting like Man-Childs. Only act Adults with Pakistan.


Exactly opposite. Adults don't fight they solve. Children fight. Pakistan always does, like a Child. India- Pakistan fights are the Man-Child fights.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/

Another 34 Indian soldiers missing, source tells The Telegraph, after clashes with batons as China claims its troops acted in self-defence

@Dark1 @Raj-Hindustani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bagheera said:


> Even a dud like me knows the difference between condone and condemn. Maybe he made typographical error in automatic spelling.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



So long as you stand by your first five words, it's fine by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

If chinese have occupied galwan valley then we need to reinforce kargil and beyond and be ready to go into IOK and meet chinese at galwan, cutting off indian troops in siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Indus Pakistan said:


> This is serious. Can we expect a surgical strike against China? Or a strong military response from India? Thoughts from Indian members be appreciated. Can we use Indian posture toward Pakistan to inform our expectation of what India will do? Or are the population size a factor in India's reaction.
> 
> India/China *1:1*
> India/Pak *1:7
> *
> Meaning will India behave differantly when facing a adversary that is as large as itself? And the tough guy act is reserved only for a country 7 times smaller - Pakistan?



Bro, your ratio is wrong. It should be - 
India China - 1:3
India Pakistan - 7:1 
Just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Gandhi G in da house said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...na-government-mouthpiece-global-times-2247130
> 
> Chinese reporters are repprting. Don't expect an official statement from China on numbers of casualties.



So nothing official, and no confirmation from independent media sources such as BBC, CNN, NY Times. 

Then lets just say, the casualties on the Chinese side were 100. This reminds me of the F16 shot down and the pilots name was Shahab Ud Din. 

Lets clutch to desperate straws here

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Pakistani Fighter said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> 
> Another 34 Indian soldiers missing, source tells The Telegraph, after clashes with batons as China claims its troops acted in self-defence
> 
> @Dark1 @Raj-Hindustani


Yes its scary, Modi will not be able to handle situation is this news is correct.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Joe Shearer said:


> The world is dealing with a low-intellect buffoon, who cannot help turning to the camera at every opportunity, and who sees every issue in terms of its publicity value for his own person.
> 
> Does this remind you of someone else? Someone taller, 'fairer', but just as self-obsessed, and just as stupid?




All is well on the northern heights of India. Go back to your deep slumber again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> Adults don't fight they solve.


Slapping a Indian Colonel to death and kicking two soldiers into pulp is very adult. Lol. What Indians are having a gayfest in Ladakh???

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> Fake comment. As a mod better is expected from you. Show me a official statement from the Indian government saying that. Else delete your fake comment. Dont show media reports, not interested.


Did I say that Indian government said that?

And if you are so interested in only government confirmations, don't peddle your fake media news here that say 5 PLA soldiers have got killed until government sources claim the same.

By the way, many Indian news channels reported that citing sources in Indian army. It is highly unlikely that several media outlets were contacted and gave the same news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

notorious_eagle said:


> Shahab Ud Din.


Correction:
Shazaz Ud Din

Saying this is more fun 
You can't make this stuff up. Only Indian trolls can

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## appliedfor

Indian casualties are more than what they claimed.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

notorious_eagle said:


> So nothing official, and no confirmation from independent media sources such as BBC, CNN, NY Times.
> 
> Then lets just say, the casualties on the Chinese side were 100. This reminds me of the F16 shot down and the pilots name was *Shahab Ud Din. *
> 
> Lets clutch to desperate straws here


I believe it was @Shahzaz ud din

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

This keeps getting better and better by the hour! 


https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/06/34-indian-troops-missing-after-india-china-clash-report/
*34 Indian troops missing after India-China clash: Report*

After the face-off between India and China in Galwan Valley last night, “thirty-four Indian soldiers are also missing – believed to either be dead or captured,” reported _the Telegraph_, quoting unnamed senior Indian Army sources.

The report added that this has not been confirmed by the government. However, the army confirmed that in the “violent face-off” an Indian officer and two army men were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Longhorn

Protest_again said:


> Why are you surprised? Winnability is a primary criteria to any war. We are not stupid like you to fight enemy which has an economy 5 times ours. We'll fight if it comes to our survival. If casualties are the only measure for a war, we would be waging war with Pakistan every day by crossing to your side. So please you tried enough to provoke us but for now go and rest. Let adults handle this.


It's not about being stupid, it's about spirit, dignity and self respect.
A country your size, constantly boasting in the face of a country 7x smaller, yet constantly being faced down by that same country should make you ashamed every time you look in the mirror. Yes, we have taken losses against you over the years but he have also given as good as we have got on many fronts and theatres.
You on the other hand, the self proclaimed super power have shown your backside and run at the first sight of an enemy that isn't smaller than yourselves. It's called being a coward and a bully.
You as s nation are both.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Protest_again

Indus Pakistan said:


> Your economy was roughly same size as China in 1962. But that did not stop the Chinese from opening up your adult backsides.


You seriously have some comprehension issues. India was never multiple times larger than China. They wouldn't be stupid to attack us unlike Pakistanis if we were.


----------



## untitled

ARMalik said:


> 34 Indian troops missing after India-China clash: Report


But democracies like India don't hide their losses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

BHarwana said:


> Your post are deleted cause they are off topic & trolling. stick to the topic which is China & India not Pakistan. If you keep violation then further action will be taken please follow rules.


I agree the Mods are fair. Even some of my posts were deleted. Good job!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan is sleeping or what? 

Must hear up loc asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Why Pakistanis are glorifying their Army in this thread. Yoy will get your chances too. Please wait for the right occasion.


You'll find us ready and waiting.
Aana, magar khushboo laga ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Throw them to Pakistan


Bro, no more tea this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

StormBreaker said:


> Sir,
> What your comments on the Whole situation?



Dear Sir, Do take a look at my post #638, in response to our dear friend @Jungibaaz. My evaluation has slightly changed over the last three days, but essentially it is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan is sleeping or what?
> 
> Must hear up loc asap.


Never interrupt your enemy when it is making a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shahbaz baig

For me the million dollar question is: why almost all neighbouring countires are unhappy with current indian regime & policy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protest_again

Longhorn said:


> It's not about being stupid, it's about spirit, dignity and self respect.
> A country your size, constantly boasting in the face of a country 7x smaller, yet constantly being faced down by that same country should make you ashamed every time you look in the mirror. Yes, we have taken losses against you over the years but he have also given as good as we have got on many fronts and theatres.
> You on the other hand, the self proclaimed super power have shown your backside and run at the first sight of an enemy that isn't smaller than yourselves. It's called being a coward and a bully.
> You as s nation are both.


They are yet to attack us before you judge us as meek and already submitted. In this situation, it is clear that both sides had casualties. Let more information come through. Your platitudes are not going to provoke me to run to border for a fight. Lol. We have leadership to handle this and they will. Now cheer leaders just chillax man.


----------



## Yasser76

Western Journos on Twitter stating sources reckon 34 Indian Troops MIA/KIA. If true largest Indian loss of troops on border for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Longhorn said:


> Aana, magar khushboo laga ke.


For some reason they insist on leopard urine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Protest_again said:


> You seriously have some comprehension issues. India was never multiple times larger than China. They wouldn't be stupid to attack us unlike Pakistanis if we were.






So you are calling indians cowards who only fight nations who are many times smaller than it?...........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baghial

Reconnaissance Division

@ReconDivision

34 Indian troops missing after India-China clash: Report




34 Indian troops missing after India-China clash: Report
After the face-off between India and China in Galwan Valley last night, “thirty-four Indian soldiers are also missing - believed to either be dead or captured,” reported the Telegraph, quoting...
thekashmirwalla.com
2:08 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter Web App


Michael Kugelman
@MichaelKugelman

Indian troops have died in a clash on the LAC. This changes the dynamic in a big way for a crisis that the Indian govt had insisted was deescalating. And it will increase pressure on New Delhi to be more forthcoming in its public messaging about the border spat on the whole.
1:13 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
141
Retweets
566
Likes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

*@Joe Shearer *if you dont mind me asking that in past indian governments have balanced relationship with china. what events happened that make chinese so aggressive with india??


----------



## Musings

Longhorn said:


> It's not about being stupid, it's about spirit, dignity and self respect.
> A country your size, constantly boasting in the face of a country 7x smaller, yet constantly being faced down by that same country should make you ashamed every time you look in the mirror. Yes, we have taken losses against you over the years but he have also given as good as we have got on many fronts and theatres.
> You on the other hand, the self proclaimed super power have shown your backside and run at the first sight of an enemy that isn't smaller than yourselves. It's called being a coward and a bully.
> You as s nation are both.



You can take the horse to water - but cant force it to drink. Some Indians on here are so delusional and obsessed - if the truth hit them in the face they wouldn't see it. This is whats become of Modi and his fanboys.
Today if a sign for all Indians - they aint no supapowa - they have a long way to go - todays slapping had to hurt. Spanking 2020 it will be known as.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Abhijit Iyer-Mitra
@Iyervval

11 Indian soldiers critically injured. In all likelihood our fatality count is going to rise. There seems to be rescue ops happening & confusion on the ground. I am only tweeting things I can confirm from 3 persons on the ground. No single source tweets.
Quote Tweet








Abhijit Iyer-Mitra
@Iyervval
· 2h
Ok just got confirmation from top level sources. We have in fact killed 5 of their soldiers including a PLA officer. Our 3 soldiers are having autopsies done to ascertain cause of death. they had fallen down a very steep slope/ravine around PP14 (at a height of 14,500 feet) twitter.com/iyervval/statu…
12:07 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

Protest_again said:


> They are yet to attack us before you judge us as meek and already submitted. In this situation, it is clear that both sides had casualties. Let more information come through. Your platitudes are not going to provoke me to run to border for a fight. Lol. We have leadership to handle this and they will. Now cheer leaders just chillax man.


You stand exposed.
Your double standards are plain to see.
You are a paper tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

AUz said:


> You killed a COMMANDING OFFICER?! A Colonel killed in direct action while China occupies 60 sq km Indian territory? OH....MY...GOD!!! China is literally, actually, *HUMILIATING* india beyond belief now
> 
> Gotta give it to you bros man---I thought Pakistan humiliated and dominated indians when we bombed their military sights, shot down their jets, paraded their wing commander on national tv, caused so much panic that they killed their own 7 air force officers and destroyed their own helicopter...
> 
> But PLA is literally one-uping Pakistan in a big way. Ya'll just walked right into Indian territory, occupied it, and _killed their commanding officer (Colonel) in FIRST confrontation right away?!!
> _
> *HOLY SHIT.* We don't treat Afghanistan this brutally. China is literally arse raping india in public
> 
> *China: 5*
> *Pakistan: 1*
> *india: -0.000 (Facepalm)*
> 
> Modi is truly a blessing for us
> 
> @drumstick @GHALIB Fellas....???


I told you guys this thing 3 years before. Modi is great blessing for us and trump is great blessing for rest of world

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

PHOTO: Indian Army's Havaldar Palani, who was killed in clash with Chinese troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

I


KING OF BABARS TRIBE said:


> *@Joe Shearer *if you dont mind me asking that in past indian governments have balanced relationship with china. what events happened that make chinese so aggressive with india??



_Inferiority complex._


----------



## Song Hong




----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481
Watch out for Indian media reporting a string of accidents in which it's soldiers have been killed. Truth is, PLA ripped them a new arsehole yesterday and as always Godi media is underestimating their causalities. Absolutely love it! Get the pop-corn ready because PLA will continue until it gets what it wants WITHOUT retreat! CPEC will succeed at ALL COSTS! So Randia should listen to Xi Ji Ping and create an atmosphere of unity in South Asia rather than be a Israel/USA Bitch. If not, prepare to face the music from the surrounding countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

shahbaz baig said:


> For me the million dollar question is: why almost all neighbouring countires are unhappy with current indian regime & policy ?


Because the artificial British creation want to bully and gobble up neighbors territories. 

India is a threat to world's peace. The sooner it is disintegrated the better for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protest_again

Longhorn said:


> You stand exposed.
> Your double standards are plain to see.
> *You are a paper tiger.*


Sure. Why not show us you are not? Kashmir is right next fo your country. Lol.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Let's go all Bollywood on this gents. Enter da dragon .... watch how the Indian colonel and his soldiers went down ... !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cash GK

Feng Leng said:


> Indian media said they were killed in hand-to-hand combat LOL


You mean kun fu


----------



## Dark1

KING OF BABARS TRIBE said:


> *@Joe Shearer *if you dont mind me asking that in past indian governments have balanced relationship with china. what events happened that make chinese so aggressive with india??


Wrong. Chinese have been creeping forward since 50s. But India had few options because of very weak economy. Time has changed now.


----------



## koolio

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



You have said it too soon, dont embarrass yourself anyway RIP to the dead.


----------



## Longhorn

Protest_again said:


> Sure. Why not show us you are not? Kashmir is right next fo your country. Lol.


So is Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## Protest_again

Longhorn said:


> So is Gilgit Baltistan


You already declared us paper tigers, so welcome to the club. Lol.


----------



## Dark1

2nd army statement anytime now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Song Hong said:


>


2 PM which day? It's already 6 PM in India now.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shahzade,
> 
> *We need to take a detached view*.... _*understandable the PakPosters reacting here as they do*_...since, we have been subjected to daily onsluaght of *MightyIndianness *.... and whatnotz... regardless...
> 
> *Let us first build a picture based on available informaiton-*
> 
> *The Start:*
> 
> The *PLA *moves in large numbers in different points accross the *LAC*... and *more consolidated in Ladakh*... *Finger4 is now ChineseFinger! *
> 
> There was practically a _*studied silence from the Chinese side*_...and the Indian side was quiet as a grave.... letting known through selected mouthpieces that there was *NO Incursion* in *IndianOccupiedLadakh*...and that it was just differing *Perception of LAC*....
> 
> Here on PDF we have countless threads to this effect...
> 
> *The Middle:*
> 
> We saw different *AsocialMedia *claims and counter-claims... with some *OpenSourceIntel *handle showing one or the other...
> 
> *The PLA started their high altitude exercies in Tibet*... also, showed alot of equipment and troops joining the '*exercises*' ... *the very Chinese way of Speaking without words...*
> 
> *There were talks held at the place which is under the PLA control*...with military protocal employed to demonstrate displeasure i.e. *senior IA officer meeting his counterpart one rank junior to himself*... IA officer was also made to wait... the meeting was at the *Request of the Indians*....
> 
> Then whishpers of *Diplomatic n Peaceful* resolution of the '*dispute*' emerged from the Indian side...which were echoed by the Chinese...
> 
> *We saw the lynching of a single Chinese Solider at the hands of Indian troops*... him being pushed under the riot-shield ...Indian troops excited... trying to smash the headlight of an armoured vehicle...
> 
> *The next day the Chinese released picture of Indian troops tied up and 'provided care' by the PLA*... with storyline that they fell from the hills and luckily the PLA was there to take-care of them... *Framing!*
> 
> *The Indians also move equipment and troops to the front*...and showed it via *AsocialMedia*... at least what I saw here on PDF... but *Quiet as a Grave ModiRegime kept the Omerta Oath*...
> 
> *The BiggestDeomcracy Song*... well,* IndiaMoD gagged the IndianMedia about reporting* ... 'heating up things' ...
> 
> *Some reports of CAPs from both sides*... so fair to conclude some level of aerial activity there....
> 
> The the Indian DM spoke to media... dropping slight hints of the *ChineseIncursion *in typical *PoliticalDoubleSpeak*.... adding that through *Peaceful *means ....
> 
> *Then another Modi minister proclaimed peaceful nature of India *adding that India doesn't lust after lands of its neighbours and wants Peace!
> 
> Then we hand the same Indian MD ... that India will stand firm in the standoff....
> 
> *NOW:*
> 
> *IndianArmy offically claims that an high ranking officer and two soldiers are dead*... and it did add that there are casualities on the Chinese side... *it is probable*...
> 
> Only question would be what were the *instruements of engagement* that caused deaths/casualities on both side?
> 
> *Sticks n Stone?
> Or something more 19th/20th Century?
> 
> Mr. Shukla is claiming that there are massive casualities*...so far he has been sticking his neckout... please, remember that he is as much *IndianNationalist *as any RSSrz.... if not more!!!
> 
> Intial assessment is the manner of *Framing *this incidence..
> 
> As I tried to convey earlier...*the Chinese have been consistent in Framing that the IndianTroops illegally entered the Chinese territory *...and that India must stop its agressive behaviour... P*eace n Harmony would be better.*
> 
> The manner and scope of the *PLA *liberating parts of Ladakh and subsequent demands from *ModiRegime *to nullify the paper exercise of annexation of IoJK...for them Ladakh matters... *proves that the PRC had planned this sometime back and its wasn't some locoal commander getting adventurous*... such things don't happen in PLA....anyhow, not at such a scale!!!
> 
> Since, the IndianArmy has officially accepted the losses..this means some de-escalation needs to happen and Indians will be pushing for that...
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> *Because, if the Indians were serious in taking back the Liberated parts of Ladakh it would have done airstrikes already... and not given the PLA time to amass troops near the LAC... *
> 
> *CrystalBallGazing*.... *one should avoid it*... a small miscalculation from either side will result in a far *bigger clash than 1962*... with enormus price in men, material and political prestige!
> 
> Simply, because a loosing side will be out of *The Greatest Game in Town!*
> 
> The Stakes are *NOT *tactical but *Strategic *and *ThirdActor *related....* look at the MAP!*
> 
> For now, from *PakPerspective *it is wisest to remain a *DetachedStudent *and *keep very close feedback-loop with the Chinese... *
> 
> *What is Material Fact that the PLA has Changed Facts on the Ground*... and *Indians have defacto accepted some of those Facts...and not the other...and that is what this Peaceful Talks is all about!*
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @Signalian @PanzerKiel @PakSword @RescueRanger @jaibi @BHarwana @Foxtrot Alpha @Blacklight @Slav Defence


Meanwhile LAC at Arunachal Pradesh is quiet, and in Kashmir, what's going on? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## vi-va

shahbaz baig said:


> For me the million dollar question is: why almost all neighbouring countires are unhappy with current indian regime & policy ?


Because BJP, RSS and Modi 56 inch Chest Thumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Mohsin A said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481
> Watch out for Indian media reporting a string of accidents in which it's soldiers have been killed. Truth is, PLA ripped them a new arsehole yesterday and as always Godi media is underestimating their causalities. Absolutely love it! Get the pop-corn ready because PLA will continue until it gets what it wants WITHOUT retreat! CPEC will succeed at ALL COSTS! So Randia should listen to Xi Ji Ping and create an atmosphere of unity in South Asia rather than be a Israel/USA Bitch. If not, prepare to face the music from the surrounding countries.



Remember the ol' rule?

Divide your loss by 10. Multiply of the enemy by a factor of 4. 

Works every time!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Joe Shearer said:


> Quite simply it is what I have said before. I repeat: this is a drama made up by China to relieve the regime of tension created by a number of internal dissensions, due to the lack of transparency about the management of the virus cases within China, due to increasing international criticism over China's role in the pandemic going on, due to tensions over the increasing intransigence of Taiwan, due to tensions about their failure to dominate the US in the South China Sea, and due to Indian moves to link up with other nations critical of China, such as Australia, to give Taiwan more prominence than before the 50s, and to continue to refuse to collaborate with China on its economic expansion measures, not to mention openly seeking to be an alternative to China for nations wishful of outsourcing their production.
> 
> This was bound to happen, either with us or elsewhere. The Chinese leadership is seeking a distraction, and it has created one.
> 
> Unfortunately, since we ourselves have an incompetent leadership, that thinks at abysmally limited levels of intelligence, the coming together of pinpricks by the Pakistan Army on the LOC, the sudden creation of a border issue where none existed with Nepal, and the expansion of military strength in Ladakh were not seen as a concerted move to create pressure on India.
> 
> Since 1967, there has been no gunfire on the boundaries between Chinese and Indian troops. It is unlikely, improbable that there will be any now. However, there will be provocation, there will be propaganda, and there will be loud criticism from Chinese allies put up to be provocative as well.
> 
> I expect that tension will increase until China obtains some kind of concession, but tension will increase only up to a point. If there is simply nothing to be gained, and China senses it, there will be a settlement, and allied elements will be informed that the settlement is entirely in China's favour, just as they were told in the case of Doklam, and presumably with the same results as in that case: these allies will overlook the original point of contention, and agree whole-heartedly with the Chinese explanation that a settlement is a brilliantly disguised Chinese victory.
> 
> There is a very small chance that actual fighting will break out. If it does, then we have to see what we have to see. Sabre-rattling does not lead to military advantage; for that matter, neither does the apish behaviour demonstrated on this forum by some members.
> 
> I hope that this adequately covers conveys my understanding of the situation.





So , the rhetoric that Chinese are not occupying any Indian territory specially in Galwan sector is still on?

Since Indians love their item songs, this will help in educating the Indian masses as to what is going on in LAC. 

American whimpers are not even heard. Very awkward situation for Indian establishment.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Bagheera said:


> Meanwhile LAC at Arunachal Pradesh is quiet, and in Kashmir, what's going on?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I

India's LAC frustration going on in IOK, to divert public attention toward Pakistan. The usual business.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

koolio said:


> You have said it too soon, dont embarrass yourself anyway RIP to the dead.


I stand by my words. 

Just you wait for 20 years. Or are you too old to do so?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

Zohair Alam said:


> I
> 
> 
> _Inferiority complex._


every nationalists if they are in governments or not have always these complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Bagheera said:


> Meanwhile LAC at Arunachal Pradesh is quiet, and in Kashmir, what's going on?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



LOC is not quiet at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## rott

Dark1 said:


> What else can they do ?


What are you doing here? Why not go Google for more Chinese soldiers getting killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shahzade,
> 
> *We need to take a detached view*.... _*understandable the PakPosters reacting here as they do*_...since, we have been subjected to daily onsluaght of *MightyIndianness *.... and whatnotz... regardless...
> 
> *Let us first build a picture based on available informaiton-*
> 
> *The Start:*
> 
> The *PLA *moves in large numbers in different points accross the *LAC*... and *more consolidated in Ladakh*... *Finger4 is now ChineseFinger! *
> 
> There was practically a _*studied silence from the Chinese side*_...and the Indian side was quiet as a grave.... letting known through selected mouthpieces that there was *NO Incursion* in *IndianOccupiedLadakh*...and that it was just differing *Perception of LAC*....
> 
> Here on PDF we have countless threads to this effect...
> 
> *The Middle:*
> 
> We saw different *AsocialMedia *claims and counter-claims... with some *OpenSourceIntel *handle showing one or the other...
> 
> *The PLA started their high altitude exercies in Tibet*... also, showed alot of equipment and troops joining the '*exercises*' ... *the very Chinese way of Speaking without words...*
> 
> *There were talks held at the place which is under the PLA control*...with military protocal employed to demonstrate displeasure i.e. *senior IA officer meeting his counterpart one rank junior to himself*... IA officer was also made to wait... the meeting was at the *Request of the Indians*....
> 
> Then whishpers of *Diplomatic n Peaceful* resolution of the '*dispute*' emerged from the Indian side...which were echoed by the Chinese...
> 
> *We saw the lynching of a single Chinese Solider at the hands of Indian troops*... him being pushed under the riot-shield ...Indian troops excited... trying to smash the headlight of an armoured vehicle...
> 
> *The next day the Chinese released picture of Indian troops tied up and 'provided care' by the PLA*... with storyline that they fell from the hills and luckily the PLA was there to take-care of them... *Framing!*
> 
> *The Indians also move equipment and troops to the front*...and showed it via *AsocialMedia*... at least what I saw here on PDF... but *Quiet as a Grave ModiRegime kept the Omerta Oath*...
> 
> *The BiggestDeomcracy Song*... well,* IndiaMoD gagged the IndianMedia about reporting* ... 'heating up things' ...
> 
> *Some reports of CAPs from both sides*... so fair to conclude some level of aerial activity there....
> 
> The the Indian DM spoke to media... dropping slight hints of the *ChineseIncursion *in typical *PoliticalDoubleSpeak*.... adding that through *Peaceful *means ....
> 
> *Then another Modi minister proclaimed peaceful nature of India *adding that India doesn't lust after lands of its neighbours and wants Peace!
> 
> Then we hand the same Indian MD ... that India will stand firm in the standoff....
> 
> *NOW:*
> 
> *IndianArmy offically claims that an high ranking officer and two soldiers are dead*... and it did add that there are casualities on the Chinese side... *it is probable*...
> 
> Only question would be what were the *instruements of engagement* that caused deaths/casualities on both side?
> 
> *Sticks n Stone?
> Or something more 19th/20th Century?
> 
> Mr. Shukla is claiming that there are massive casualities*...so far he has been sticking his neckout... please, remember that he is as much *IndianNationalist *as any RSSrz.... if not more!!!
> 
> Intial assessment is the manner of *Framing *this incidence..
> 
> As I tried to convey earlier...*the Chinese have been consistent in Framing that the IndianTroops illegally entered the Chinese territory *...and that India must stop its agressive behaviour... P*eace n Harmony would be better.*
> 
> The manner and scope of the *PLA *liberating parts of Ladakh and subsequent demands from *ModiRegime *to nullify the paper exercise of annexation of IoJK...for them Ladakh matters... *proves that the PRC had planned this sometime back and its wasn't some locoal commander getting adventurous*... such things don't happen in PLA....anyhow, not at such a scale!!!
> 
> Since, the IndianArmy has officially accepted the losses..this means some de-escalation needs to happen and Indians will be pushing for that...
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> *Because, if the Indians were serious in taking back the Liberated parts of Ladakh it would have done airstrikes already... and not given the PLA time to amass troops near the LAC... *
> 
> *CrystalBallGazing*.... *one should avoid it*... a small miscalculation from either side will result in a far *bigger clash than 1962*... with enormus price in men, material and political prestige!
> 
> Simply, because a loosing side will be out of *The Greatest Game in Town!*
> 
> The Stakes are *NOT *tactical but *Strategic *and *ThirdActor *related....* look at the MAP!*
> 
> For now, from *PakPerspective *it is wisest to remain a *DetachedStudent *and *keep very close feedback-loop with the Chinese... *
> 
> *What is Material Fact that the PLA has Changed Facts on the Ground*... and *Indians have defacto accepted some of those Facts...and not the other...and that is what this Peaceful Talks is all about!*
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @Signalian @PanzerKiel @PakSword @RescueRanger @jaibi @BHarwana @Foxtrot Alpha @Blacklight @Slav Defence


You should open up a new channel or something man !!!

Your views are not short of beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Reh


Taimoor Khan said:


> So , the rhetoric that Chinese are not occupying any Indian territory specially in Galwan sector is still on?
> 
> Since Indians love their item songs, this will help in educating the Indian masses as to what is going on in LAC.
> 
> American whimpers are not even heard. Very awkward situation for Indian establishment.



Regarding item number, the following Bollywood was instructive for China to grab a land at LAC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Baghial said:


> Abhijit Iyer-Mitra
> @Iyervval
> 
> 11 Indian soldiers critically injured. In all likelihood our fatality count is going to rise. There seems to be rescue ops happening & confusion on the ground. I am only tweeting things I can confirm from 3 persons on the ground. No single source tweets.
> Quote Tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhijit Iyer-Mitra
> @Iyervval
> · 2h
> Ok just got confirmation from top level sources. We have in fact killed 5 of their soldiers including a PLA officer. Our 3 soldiers are having autopsies done to ascertain cause of death. they had fallen down a very steep slope/ravine around PP14 (at a height of 14,500 feet) twitter.com/iyervval/statu…
> 12:07 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone



Just question this twitter poster: Indian soldiers died of falling from a "steep slope" and you killed 5 Chinese soldiers for what?

And without provocation when you killed 5 Chinse soldiers then aren't you giving them a "license to kill your soldiers"?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakistani Fighter said:


> 1:6.28 to be precise


Rounded it out. Census dates between both are not dated at same time. Allow some error fact. So you get 1:7. No big differance. Unless you want to split hairs.

this infographic stands. Just one Indian state of Utter Pradesh has same population as Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah_Deu

320 Guests!

Seems like all Endians have switched from Republic TV to Defence.pk for real news and discussions.

They can go back to Arnab Goswami Shows when they need a feel good factor again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## appliedfor

Pakistani Fighter said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> 
> Another 34 Indian soldiers missing, source tells The Telegraph, after clashes with batons as China claims its troops acted in self-defence
> 
> @Dark1 @Raj-Hindustani


They might be killed as well..


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PanzerKiel said:


> LOC is not quiet at the moment.


What happened to Pakistan's new strategy, new policy of 'Leave India alone, keep hands off and hope that it will implode'?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

appliedfor said:


> They might be killed as well..



Might be true that's why total silence. Let's wait for Modi Govt lies.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

StormBreaker said:


> You should open up a new channel or something man !!!
> 
> Your views are not short of beauty


But shorn of logic. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Oracle

Bagheera said:


> What happened to Pakistan's new strategy, new policy of 'Leave India alone, keep hands off and hope that it will implode'?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


And now india wants peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Face-off? Does that mean beaten to death?


----------



## Bossman

zhxy said:


> India does not care about losses. They have huge territory, industry and manpower. They have a lot of money. China shot down a fighter jet, Indians could buy 10 new fighters from Russia or the United States. China kills three soldiers, and Indians can give birth to 300,000 children a year.
> 
> However, for the time being, Modi will not order an attack first. He is patient and careful. He will not take risks. War with China may help Modi become the greatest leader in Indian history, but if it fails, it is the end of his political career.


You sound like a NAZI in Germany from the 1930s. The 40s didn’t end well for the NAZIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

PanzerKiel said:


> LOC is not quiet at the moment.


sir will the indian army do false flag or heat LOC to satisfy thier anger that they have by facing chinese??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Shah_Deu said:


> View attachment 642169
> 
> 
> 320 Guests!
> 
> Seems like all Endians have switched from Republic TV to Defence.pk for real news and discussions.
> 
> They can go back to Arnab Goswami Shows when they need a feel good factor again.


Lol. 320 persons (half Pakistanis) doesn't constitute a gully in my small town. And you are talking whole of India.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Shah_Deu said:


> Seems like all Endians


The appropriate term is Gangu -

gangu

-Noun 
A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India). 
Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Joe Shearer

KING OF BABARS TRIBE said:


> *@Joe Shearer *if you dont mind me asking that in past indian governments have balanced relationship with china. what events happened that make chinese so aggressive with india??



Well I have an explanation. Please look at #638, and do let me know what you think. I'd be obliged.


----------



## ChinaToday

Joe Shearer said:


> Quite simply it is what I have said before. I repeat: this is a drama made up by China to relieve the regime of tension created by a number of internal dissensions, due to the lack of transparency about the management of the virus cases within China, due to increasing international criticism over China's role in the pandemic going on, due to tensions over the increasing intransigence of Taiwan, due to tensions about their failure to dominate the US in the South China Sea, and due to Indian moves to link up with other nations critical of China, such as Australia, to give Taiwan more prominence than before the 50s, and to continue to refuse to collaborate with China on its economic expansion measures, not to mention openly seeking to be an alternative to China for nations wishful of outsourcing their production.
> 
> This was bound to happen, either with us or elsewhere. The Chinese leadership is seeking a distraction, and it has created one.
> 
> Unfortunately, since we ourselves have an incompetent leadership, that thinks at abysmally limited levels of intelligence, the coming together of pinpricks by the Pakistan Army on the LOC, the sudden creation of a border issue where none existed with Nepal, and the expansion of military strength in Ladakh were not seen as a concerted move to create pressure on India.
> 
> Since 1967, there has been no gunfire on the boundaries between Chinese and Indian troops. It is unlikely, improbable that there will be any now. However, there will be provocation, there will be propaganda, and there will be loud criticism from Chinese allies put up to be provocative as well.
> 
> I expect that tension will increase until China obtains some kind of concession, but tension will increase only up to a point. If there is simply nothing to be gained, and China senses it, there will be a settlement, and allied elements will be informed that the settlement is entirely in China's favour, just as they were told in the case of Doklam, and presumably with the same results as in that case: these allies will overlook the original point of contention, and agree whole-heartedly with the Chinese explanation that a settlement is a brilliantly disguised Chinese victory.
> 
> There is a very small chance that actual fighting will break out. If it does, then we have to see what we have to see. Sabre-rattling does not lead to military advantage; for that matter, neither does the apish behaviour demonstrated on this forum by some members.
> 
> I hope that this adequately covers conveys my understanding of the situation.


Lmao you are over estimate yourself as usual, this incident didn’t even make it into the evening news It was so insignificant that I doubt they even bother to inform the foreign ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Longhorn

Protest_again said:


> You already declared us paper tigers, so welcome to the club. Lol.


Speak for yourself.
We always dampen your exuberance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Bagheera said:


> What happened to Pakistan's new strategy, new policy of 'Leave India alone, keep hands off and hope that it will implode'?
> 
> - PRTP GWD





What happened to your suggestions on pages 1/2 of this thread that nothing happened. That there were no casualties.........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shah_Deu

Indus Pakistan said:


> The appropriate term is Gangu -
> 
> gangu
> 
> -Noun
> A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India).
> Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.


I was just following the forum rules, otherwise there are quite a few niceties in my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cash GK

Pakistani Fighter said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> 
> Another 34 Indian soldiers missing, source tells The Telegraph, after clashes with batons as China claims its troops acted in self-defence
> 
> @Dark1 @Raj-Hindustani


It seems indian Army try to attack chines post in night time and got caught red handed and took casualties and missing so many soldiers. It seems they have much more casualties then three..time will tell..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Musings

Bagheera said:


> What happened to Pakistan's new strategy, new policy of 'Leave India alone, keep hands off and hope that it will implode'?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Look at the topic and look at what you are posting. Attempt to stick to the topic or shush if you dont mind.
On topic im hearing news that there is 34 Indian soldiers missing. This could be a major incident - an even bigger one if that was possible........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChinaToday said:


> Lmao you are over estimate yourself as usual, this incident didn’t even make it into the evening news It was so insignificant that I doubt they even bother to inform the foreign ministry



Then don't waste your time telling us why nobody wastes their time on it.


----------



## koolio

Bagheera said:


> I stand by my words.
> 
> Just you wait for 20 years. Or are you too old to do so?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


 
You can stand by for all you want, matter of fact its getting too embarrassing for your country's ego, living in ignorance won't help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shah_Deu said:


> I was just following the forum rules, otherwise there are quite a few niceties in my mind.



Come right out with them. Being banned is an experience in itself. Why are you denying yourself the pleasure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Indus Pakistan said:


> The appropriate term is Gangu -
> 
> gangu
> 
> -Noun
> A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India).
> Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.


Will you be in your senses or will you turn senile when you will be 75? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Protest_again

Longhorn said:


> Speak for yourself.
> We always dampen your exuberance.


So you will attack tomorrow given we kill your soldiers almost every day these days? or you are going to chicken out the same way you are accusing India of


----------



## Cash GK

Joe Shearer said:


> It would be so easy to sit in judgement on other nations; that is beneath my level of discourse. Nothing to do with you, and nothing being suggested, it's just that we set our own standards. You have set yours, and good for you. I have set mine, and I believe that I deserve the respect that the standard has earned.
> 
> The rest is up to you.


It seems what standard you guys set they were very low


----------



## Dark1

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464


Theek hai but kitne Chinese mare ?


----------



## hamilcar of carthage

SOURCES ARE THAT SOME OF THEM WERE THROWN DOWN A CLIFF AFTER GETTING CAPTURED. 34 MORE ARE MIA. MOST LIKELY IN CHINESE CUSTODY OR RAN AWAY.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

graphican said:


> Just question this twitter poster: Indian soldiers died of falling from a "steep slope" and you killed 5 Chinese soldiers for what?
> 
> And without provocation when you killed 5 Chinse soldiers then aren't you giving them a "license to kill your soldiers"?





not my tweet, just info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

*Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arjunk

Protest_again said:


> So you will attack tomorrow given we kill your soldiers almost every day these days? or you are going to chicken out the same way you are accusing India of



The last time Pakistan retaliated at a serious level, India was humiliated in front of the world and permanently lost soft power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rishav

Chinese cheerleaders will be disappointed . We will slaughter the chinese like how we did in 1967


----------



## Joe Shearer

Cash GK said:


> It seems what standard you guys set they were very low



LOL. I said everything that needed to be said. The rest is your perception, and that is your own.


----------



## rishav

ARMalik said:


> Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!!


which sources ?


----------



## Shah_Deu

Joe Shearer said:


> Come right out with them. Being banned is an experience in itself. Why are you denying yourself the pleasure?


I want to enjoy legally while keeping everyone happy. Illegal pleasures are not my thing!

Btw i love your posts! Always so much to learn. Thank you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

ChinaToday said:


> Lmao you are over estimate yourself as usual, this incident didn’t even make it into the evening news It was so insignificant that I doubt they even bother to inform the foreign ministry


The official mouthpiece of Chinese government, global tines has 3 articles on front page. Guess you are banned from accessing their English version.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bagheera said:


> will you turn senile


I went senile at 50. If I make it to 75 I might reverse the condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Feng Leng

ozranger said:


> This now becomes a big challenge to Modi and India's leadership, that India could really be dragged into a multi-front war if they can't handle it very well.


I am sure the Aussies are ready to save the Indians from the tandoori oven.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

ARMalik said:


> *Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *



Kuch bhi..... might be Chinese one.. pls stop useless B.S

As of now, 3 indian army and chinese numbers are unknown but reports about 4-5 but yes, the casualty happened but numbers are not yet...... it is also not confirmed by Chinese govt.


----------



## Musings

Shit. Never take pleasure at loss of life. 
Why why is the Indian government sacrificing their soldiers like this? Bow your heads and settle ASAP with the Chinese and avoid the posturing and settle amicably.

When will the Indian people realize they have elected a baboon that is hell bent on the destruction of what they have left?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NeonNinja

ARMalik said:


> *Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *


Are you sure? *A company is a military unit, typically consisting of 80–150 soldiers.*


----------



## IblinI

PLA western theatre command official statement:
【#西部战区发言人就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突发表声明#】西部战区新闻发言人张水利大校就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突对外发表声明：6月15日晚，在中印边境加勒万河谷地区，印军违背承诺，再次越过实控线非法活动，蓄意发动挑衅攻击，引发双方激烈肢体冲突，造成人员伤亡。加勒万河谷地区主权历来属我。印边防部队出尔反尔，严重违反两国有关边境问题协定协议，严重违反中印军长级会谈共识，严重损害两军关系和两国人民感情。我们要求印方严格约束一线部队，立即停止一切侵权挑衅行动，与中方相向而行，回到对话会谈解决分歧的正确轨道上来。
No "*Sacrificed*" used in the statement, it would be used if PLA solider killed in action or in civilian mission.

Here is what a big shrimp from PLA said in his Weibo:
"具体的就不在这里讲了，前方有战友回来会给我们研讨交流情况，这次咱们占了绝对优势，不能分享，别问我!" Google translate is needed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Protest_again said:


> So you will attack tomorrow given we kill your soldiers almost every day these days? or you are going to chicken out the same way you are accusing India of






Sure you do. A bit like the F-16 You guys claimed to have shot down as well as the 350 terrorists you claimed to have killed in Balakot...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMRAAM

Baghial said:


> Abhijit Iyer-Mitra
> @Iyervval
> · 2h
> Ok just got confirmation from top level sources. We have in fact killed 5 of their soldiers including a PLA officer. Our 3 soldiers are having autopsies done to ascertain cause of death. they had fallen down a very steep slope/ravine around PP14 (at a height of 14,500 feet) twitter.com/iyervval/statu…
> 12:07 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone



Indians will always win on twitter. They have always killed more soldiers from other armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

NeonNinja said:


> Are you sure? *A company is a military unit, typically consisting of 80–150 soldiers.*



YES. Heaps of soldiers are missing and presumed either dead, injured or captured ! This shi.t is getting really, really serious for the indians. The Chinese are showing absolutely zero mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark1

NeonNinja said:


> Are you sure? *A company is a military unit, typically consisting of 80–150 soldiers.*


Remember the doklam time, when our 150 soldiers died ? It was very popular with Pakistanis. Ofcourse it was all imaginary, no harm in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese casualties have already been acknowledged by a Chinese global times reporter. I have no hope from China to actually reveal the numbers or at least real numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

So before I go let me reiterate the facts. India versus Pakistan.








India versus China.


*1 to 1
*
Now let us see how Indian's handle this. Are they worthy of the exalted status of being Gangus ...??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

We will stand with our Chinese/Nepali/Lankan brothers again the hindu racist. Lets finish RSS forever!

Is there anyway we can extend support being foreigners? Maybe a go fund me page?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel

Bagheera said:


> What happened to Pakistan's new strategy, new policy of 'Leave India alone, keep hands off and hope that it will implode'?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Sorry, but don't know about this strategy or it's salients.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va

rott said:


> Enough is enough. Start the shooting.
> 
> 
> It's not just for lands, bro. There are bigger things like India becoming a pawn of the US and trying to contain China.


Modi is played by Americans, so easy to be manipulated as a pawn. Now Modi can prepare BJP/RSS with 2.5 front war strategy, arm race with both Pakistan and China. 
I am looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Chinese casualties have already been acknowledged by a Chinese global times reporter. I have no hope from China to actually reveal the numbers or at least real numbers.


Which he knows a jack shit about PLA and is a well known big mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

IblinI said:


> PLA western theatre command official statement:
> 【#西部战区发言人就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突发表声明#】西部战区新闻发言人张水利大校就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突对外发表声明：6月15日晚，在中印边境加勒万河谷地区，印军违背承诺，再次越过实控线非法活动，蓄意发动挑衅攻击，引发双方激烈肢体冲突，造成人员伤亡。加勒万河谷地区主权历来属我。印边防部队出尔反尔，严重违反两国有关边境问题协定协议，严重违反中印军长级会谈共识，严重损害两军关系和两国人民感情。我们要求印方严格约束一线部队，立即停止一切侵权挑衅行动，与中方相向而行，回到对话会谈解决分歧的正确轨道上来。
> No "*Sacrificed*" used in the statement, it would be used if PLA solider killed in action or in civilian mission.
> 
> Here is what a big shrimp from PLA said in his Weibo:
> "具体的就不在这里讲了，前方有战友回来会给我们研讨交流情况，这次咱们占了绝对优势，不能分享，别问我!" Google translate is needed here.


@LKJ86 Please translate this. @Deino @ChineseDream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> PLA western theatre command official statement:
> 【#西部战区发言人就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突发表声明#】西部战区新闻发言人张水利大校就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突对外发表声明：6月15日晚，在中印边境加勒万河谷地区，印军违背承诺，再次越过实控线非法活动，蓄意发动挑衅攻击，引发双方激烈肢体冲突，造成人员伤亡。加勒万河谷地区主权历来属我。印边防部队出尔反尔，严重违反两国有关边境问题协定协议，严重违反中印军长级会谈共识，严重损害两军关系和两国人民感情。我们要求印方严格约束一线部队，立即停止一切侵权挑衅行动，与中方相向而行，回到对话会谈解决分歧的正确轨道上来。
> No "*Sacrificed*" used in the statement, it would be used if PLA solider killed in action or in civilian mission.
> 
> Here is what a big shrimp from PLA said in his Weibo:
> "具体的就不在这里讲了，前方有战友回来会给我们研讨交流情况，这次咱们占了绝对优势，不能分享，别问我!" Google translate is needed here.



He just said" (translated in english)

#Western Theater Spokesperson's Statement on the Conflict between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards in the Gallevan Valley#] Western Theater News Spokesperson Zhang Shuili's Statement on the Conflict in the Gallevan Valley between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards: The evening of June 15 In the Gallevan Valley area on the Sino-Indian border, the I*ndian army violated its promise and crossed the actual control line again for illegal activities, deliberately launching a provocative attack, triggering intense physical conflict between the two sides, causing casualties*. The sovereignty of the Gallevan Valley region has always belonged to me. The Indian border defense force went back and forth, seriously violating the agreement on the border issue between the two countries, and the consensus of the Sino-Indian military commander-level talks, and seriously damaging the relations between the two armed forces and the feelings of the two peoples. We demand that the Indian side strictly restrain the front-line troops, immediately stop all infringement and provocative actions, go against the Chinese side, and return to the correct track of dialogue and talks to resolve differences

he did not confirmed or denied about causalities.... he just said, *causing casualties*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

What a Shame 


> Fresh Indian Army statement shortly expected to update fatality figures & comment on whether Indian Army personnel were held captive for a few hours by Chinese troops in #GalwanValley after last night’s murderous brawl. #IndiaChinaFaceOff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

ARMalik said:


> YES. Heaps of soldiers are missing and presumed either dead, injured or captured ! This shi.t is getting really, really serious for the indians. The Chinese are showing absolutely zero mercy.


Are you sure that a complete division has not been wiped off ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Protest_again said:


> Lol. You clearly don't know what soft power is. Clearly India assimilated Kashmir into India for that. So now Imran begs the world for attention to Kashmir. But none bothers. That is soft power. Now move on.






Pakistan has domain over 35% of Kashmir. india occupies 45%. Brilliant odds by Pakistan considering we are more than 7× smaller than india........:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Watch Indian media come up with lies that they killed 3 Chinese troops and captured 34... they tend to turn the news around on the other side when they get beat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bruce Lee. Here come the Gangus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## StormBreaker

Shah_Deu said:


> View attachment 642169
> 
> 
> 320 Guests!
> 
> Seems like all Endians have switched from Republic TV to Defence.pk for real news and discussions.
> 
> They can go back to Arnab Goswami Shows when they need a feel good factor again.


Chai papay lao bhai mehmanon ke liye,
Saaf sutri plates aur spoons @PakSword Le aaega.
@El Sidd Chicken paitees le aao 420

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

IblinI said:


> PLA western theatre command official statement:
> 【#西部战区发言人就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突发表声明#】西部战区新闻发言人张水利大校就中印边防人员位加勒万河谷地区冲突对外发表声明：6月15日晚，在中印边境加勒万河谷地区，印军违背承诺，再次越过实控线非法活动，蓄意发动挑衅攻击，引发双方激烈肢体冲突，造成人员伤亡。加勒万河谷地区主权历来属我。印边防部队出尔反尔，严重违反两国有关边境问题协定协议，严重违反中印军长级会谈共识，严重损害两军关系和两国人民感情。我们要求印方严格约束一线部队，立即停止一切侵权挑衅行动，与中方相向而行，回到对话会谈解决分歧的正确轨道上来。
> No "*Sacrificed*" used in the statement, it would be used if PLA solider killed in action or in civilian mission.
> 
> Here is what a big shrimp from PLA said in his Weibo:
> "具体的就不在这里讲了，前方有战友回来会给我们研讨交流情况，这次咱们占了绝对优势，不能分享，别问我!" Google translate is needed here.


【#Western Theater Spokesperson's Statement on the Conflict between China and India's Border Guards in the Gallevan Valley#】Western Theater Spokesperson Zhang Shuili's Statement on the Conflict between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards in the Gallevan Valley Region: June 15 In the evening, in the Gallevan Valley area on the Sino-Indian border, the Indian army violated its promise and crossed the actual control line again for illegal activities, deliberately launching a provocative attack, which triggered a fierce physical conflict between the two sides, causing casualties. The sovereignty of the Gallevan Valley region has always belonged to me. The Indian border defense forces went back and forth, seriously violating the agreement on the border issues between the two countries and the consensus of the Sino-Indian military leaders' talks, and seriously damaging the relations between the two armed forces and the feelings of the two peoples. We demand that the Indian side strictly restrain the front-line troops, immediately stop all infringement and provocative actions, go against the Chinese side, and return to the correct track of dialogue and talks to resolve differences.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Raj-Hindustani said:


> He just said" (translated in english)
> 
> #Western Theater Spokesperson's Statement on the Conflict between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards in the Gallevan Valley#] Western Theater News Spokesperson Zhang Shuili's Statement on the Conflict in the Gallevan Valley between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards: The evening of June 15 In the Gallevan Valley area on the Sino-Indian border, the I*ndian army violated its promise and crossed the actual control line again for illegal activities, deliberately launching a provocative attack, triggering intense physical conflict between the two sides, causing casualties*. The sovereignty of the Gallevan Valley region has always belonged to me. The Indian border defense force went back and forth, seriously violating the agreement on the border issue between the two countries, and the consensus of the Sino-Indian military commander-level talks, and seriously damaging the relations between the two armed forces and the feelings of the two peoples. We demand that the Indian side strictly restrain the front-line troops, immediately stop all infringement and provocative actions, go against the Chinese side, and return to the correct track of dialogue and talks to resolve differences
> 
> he did not confirmed or denied about causalities.... he just said, *causing casualties*



Can't expect anything more than this from CCP. 

They seem to be accepting that there are casualties on both sides. They don't say only Indian casualties.


----------



## Protest_again

Cheerleaders are hoping India China war. Lol


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> He just said" (translated in english)
> 
> #Western Theater Spokesperson's Statement on the Conflict between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards in the Gallevan Valley#] Western Theater News Spokesperson Zhang Shuili's Statement on the Conflict in the Gallevan Valley between the Chinese and Indian Border Guards: The evening of June 15 In the Gallevan Valley area on the Sino-Indian border, the I*ndian army violated its promise and crossed the actual control line again for illegal activities, deliberately launching a provocative attack, triggering intense physical conflict between the two sides, causing casualties*. The sovereignty of the Gallevan Valley region has always belonged to me. The Indian border defense force went back and forth, seriously violating the agreement on the border issue between the two countries, and the consensus of the Sino-Indian military commander-level talks, and seriously damaging the relations between the two armed forces and the feelings of the two peoples. We demand that the Indian side strictly restrain the front-line troops, immediately stop all infringement and provocative actions, go against the Chinese side, and return to the correct track of dialogue and talks to resolve differences
> 
> he did not confirmed or denied about causalities.... he just said, *causing casualties*


As I said words being used in the official statement are chosen carefully, they will used "Scarificed" for our solider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Indus Pakistan said:


> Bruce Lee. Here come the Gangus ...



You said the G word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Can't expect anything more than this from CCP.


No news of casualties in their glorious army ?


----------



## untitled

> Fresh Indian Army statement shortly expected


Has it come yet? It was expected at 2pm India time. It's almost 6:30pm


----------



## Baghial

AMRAAM said:


> Indians will always win on twitter. They have always killed more soldiers from other armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dark1 said:


> No news of casualties in their glorious army ?



They are saying casualties took place during the incident. No further elaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464


----------



## rishav

Indus Pakistan said:


>


You used to be much bigger than that and more populous too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> As I said words being used in the official statement are chosen carefully, they will used "Scarificed" for our solider.



He said, *causing casualties..... the word is big enough... he did not said, indian casualties*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raja786

My friend in India always use to say a line Maa chud gai seems fit in current situation. Shall I pm this line to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Bagheera said:


> But shorn of logic.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Oxford dictionary for you my son

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

rishav said:


> You used to be much bigger than that and more populous too


According to your Indian logic so were you before 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

@Baghial; 

We know you didn't tweet - I am questioning the guy who tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

The clash took place just as Chinese troops were getting ready to move away from a location per an agreement. The Colonel was reportedly assaulted with stones and Indian soldiers retaliated, which led to close unarmed combat for several hours. The soldiers disengaged after midnight.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259




hahahahaha , "lathi danday kee fauj" . "Need orders from Delhi to fire a single bullet".


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

rishav said:


> You used to be much bigger than that and more populous too







So did "United india" before August the 14th 1947.............


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@rishav Burma[Myanmar], Bangla as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese military suffered casualties in a border clash with Indian soldiers, the editor-in-chief of China’s Global Times newspaper said on Tuesday.

“Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash,” Hu Xijin said in a tweet. He did not give further details.

The Global Times is published by the People’s Daily, the official newspaper of China’s ruling Communist Party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-with-india-global-times-editor-idUSKBN23N1BE

https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/16/world/asia/16reuters-india-china-pla.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

A Chinese military spokesperson said on Tuesday that Indian troops have broke their promises and again crossed the line of actual control in the Galwan Valley region on Monday evening and purposely launched provocative attacks, leading to severe clashes and casualties.

China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region, and the Indian border defense troops are inconsistent with their words and seriously violated the agreements both countries have reached, the consensus made during the army commander-level talks and harmed the relations of the two militaries and the feelings of the two countries' peoples, Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Western Theater Command spokesperson colonel Zhang Shuili on Tuesday.

India should stop all provocative actions, meet the Chinese side halfway and come back to the right path of solving disputes through talks, Zhang said.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191815.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

*Folks, the shi.t is getting very, very serious indeed !! The CJCSC , Army Chief , Airchief , Naval Chief have just visited DG ISI ! All of them !!!*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mili...i-heaquarters-june-2020.671498/#post-12438663

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dark1

IblinI said:


> As I said words being used in the official statement are chosen carefully, they will used "Scarificed" for our solider.


Who knows ? Chinese doctor was threatened for tweeting about the Chinese corona virus. This is a much more serious situation. If they disclose the Chinese soldiers massacred , maybe risk a angry reaction from the masses.


----------



## Zapper

Musings said:


> Shit. Never take pleasure at loss of life.
> Why why is the Indian government sacrificing their soldiers like this? Bow your heads and settle ASAP with the Chinese and avoid the posturing and settle amicably.
> 
> When will the Indian people realize they have elected a baboon that is hell bent on the destruction of what they have left?


*Chinese Military Suffers Casualties in Clash With India-Global Times Editor*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624**https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/16/world/asia/16reuters-india-china-pla.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

rishav said:


> We ripped you into two


According to your logic did we not rip your Mata Ganga in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> He said, *causing casualties..... the word is big enough... he did not said, indian casualties*


As if you guys don't used "*Martyrs*" for your fallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

And India wins again

The 34 captured soldiers will be returned very quickly to India
So it will be a super duper vedic victory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

rishav said:


> We ripped you into two . Now go back and show your moves like a good cheerleader





We ripped and dismembered united india on August the 14th 1947. india lost over 35% of it's territory FOREVER. bangladesh is not even 17% the size of Pakistan.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drumstick

Taimoor Khan said:


> hahahahaha , "lathi danday kee fauj" . "Need orders from Delhi to fire a single bullet".


let me tell you that any projectile firing will be a declaration of war, hence the entire episode was with lathis, fists and stones. so you see low casualty. 
both side need orders for firing the first bullet.


----------



## rishav

Indus Pakistan said:


> According to your logic did we not rip your Mata in 1947.


dil behlane ke liye kyal accha hai . Ghabrana nahi .


----------



## IblinI

Dark1 said:


> Who knows ? Chinese doctor was threatened for tweeting about the Chinese corona virus. This is a much more serious situation. If they disclose the Chinese soldiers massacred , maybe risk a angry reaction from the masses.


Stop quoting me.


----------



## Zohair Alam

*Xi has made Modi a real She.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> Cheerleaders are hoping India China war. Lol


No. We are just expecting more Kung Fu slapping of India. War? Nah that is too childish.



Zohair Alam said:


> *Xi has made Modi a real She.*


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## serenity

Casualties mean injuries for the Chinese side. Government and media is very busy promoting idea we have been attacked by India and suffered. Truth is this is from fighting not just Monday but overall like the one Chinese communication officer beaten up by a gang of Indian soldiers. That guy is a casualty. Official India government voice confirms three deaths from the last few weeks of fighting and unknown casualties. Chinese claims Indian casualties up to 72. Official Chinese government voices claim three Indian deaths but no details, may have been accident like falling off rocks into cliff. Also claims some Chinese casualties but not said if it is injuries or deaths. Unlikely to be deaths since this is just fighting with no guns. Three Indian deaths could have been accident.

This forum getting so full of celebration. I think this is controlled already and from just no weapons fighting. Why three Indian soldiers suffered deaths is unknown still but some are suggesting due to falling into river or cliff. No shooting yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bbccdd1470

IblinI said:


> As I said words being used in the official statement are chosen carefully, they will used "Scarificed" for our solider.


True, Chinese official has a custom way of making statement where only Chinese and foreign diplomats understand this. The causalities could refer to the Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Protest_again said:


> Cheerleaders are hoping India China war. Lol



Trust me dude, its as exciting evening as it was on 27th Feb - Sorry about that, can't lie. War or no war, your reactions are worth watching.

So amusing to see people with high ego trying to maintain a delicate balance between not looking weak and not showing false bravado.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IblinI

Hu's source came from that lady Wang, and Wang citied from an Indian paper.
for those who thinks he is the *OFFICIALS*.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> We gave it good to you in 1971 when your economy was roughly the same size.


You did not. Indian's are singularly incapable and have been in entire history. That was the Bangla traitors that did us in. You lot just took advantage and rode the Banglas efforts to piggyback a so called victory. Ever heard of Mukhto Bahini Banglas?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## drumstick

Shah_Deu said:


> Well if someone killed a soldier, doesnt really matter what weapon was used. The army wont be cheering that he died with fists and not a bullet so lets throw up a party. Cant get any retarded answer this.



this is the difference between others and pakistanis. 
firing a projectile is a declaration of war, this is not war but a skirmish. casualty is on both side. 

i know provocative posts will be deleted so no provocation here.


----------



## Baghial

Pakistan’s Chief of Army staff, Chief of Air staff, Cheif of Naval staff, Chairman joint chiefs of staff committee (CJCSC), DG-ISI meet at the ISI HQ. Matters related to National & Regional security esp LOC and Kashmir were discussed. message is clear from Pak’s Armed forces




3:01 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Protest_again said:


> We gave it good to you in 1971 when your economy was roughly the same size.
> View attachment 642173







You need to stop hyperventilating. I'm worried you might have a heart attack.................indians are getting triggered. Please continue to mention 1971 if that makes you happy and stops you from collapsing with heart failure........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

TBH I lost faith in Baja... he seems to be busy calling looters to inquire about their health. Any true general would see when the enemy is weak and take full advantage. We may never have an opportunity like this again when our enemy is devoted with Covid-19 politically and economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Active* March – December 1971
*Ideology* Bengali nationalism 
Resistance to the 1971 Bangladesh genocide[1]
*Group(s)* Bangladesh Army 
∟ K Force
∟ S Force
∟ Z Force
Bangladesh Navy
Bangladesh Air Force
Bangladesh Rifles
Bangladesh Ansar
Bangladesh Police
Special Guerrilla Forces 
∟ Gono Bahini
∟ Mujib Bahini
∟ Kader Bahini
∟ Hemayet Bahini
∟ Afsar Bahini
Crack Platoon
*Leaders* M. A. G. Osmani, Commander-in-Chief
M. A. Rab, Chief of Staff
A K Khandker, Deputy Chief of Staff
*Area of operations* East Pakistan
*Size* 150,000
*Part of* Provisional Government of Bangladesh[2]
*Allies*



India
*Opponent(s)*



Pakistan
*Battles and war(s)* Battle of Gazipur, Battle of Goalhati, Battle of Garibpur, Battle of Dhalai, Battle of Rangamati, Battle of Kushtia, Battle of Daruin, Operation Barisal, Operation Jackpot
*Ceremonial flag*



*War flag*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

India was the dalai lama's biggest support for the Tibetan rebellion in 1959. Later India used "forward policy".

The problem with India is that they are overconfident and always look down on China. And when the limit was exceeded many times, the war began

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Zapper said:


> *Chinese Military Suffers Casualties in Clash With India-Global Times Editor*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624**https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/16/world/asia/16reuters-india-china-pla.html*



So instead of commiserating and saying loss of life is unnecessary - you attempt to suggest "as long as Chinese lives are lost" your ok with that? Typical Indian global internet warrior. 
There is no doubt that Indian lives were lost. Thats what you should focus on. Sad loss.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

drumstick said:


> this is the difference between others and pakistanis.
> firing a projectile is a declaration of war, this is not war but a skirmish. casualty is on both side.
> 
> i know provocative posts will be deleted so no provocation here.






So Chinese soldiers beating to death 3 indian soldiers is not a declaration of war???????........................so when the Chinese start shooting dead indians you'll say is not a declaration of war as the Chinese are not firing their nukes at india..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

ARMalik said:


> *Folks, the shi.t is getting very, very serious indeed !! The CJCSC , Army Chief , Airchief , Naval Chief have just visited DG ISI ! All of them !!!*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mili...i-heaquarters-june-2020.671498/#post-12438663


 This year these visits has significantly frequent.. Surely cooking something huge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Please don't forget 1971, 1984 and 1965 (Saving Lahore)--
> 
> Pls stay out this off topic posts in this thread... If I look at the history... I don't find any achievement of Pak army over indian army. small incidents I don't count...








We still haven't even forgotton the F-16 the indians shot down and the 300 terrorists killed in Balakot.........................especially since the whole world proved it..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825


----------



## Baghial

DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Indian Army troops initiated unprovoked ceasefire violation in #Bagsar Sector along #LOC targeting civil population. Due to indiscriminate fire of Indian troops, an innocent civilian Babar Hussain, resident of Mehtika village got injured.
3:07 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
206
Retweets
637
Likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

drumstick said:


> firing a projectile is a declaration of war


Ask that dead Indian Colonel if recieving a -


a flying Chinese kick
a flying Chinese punch
a flying Chinese slap

a flying Chine noodle packet

were are acts of [1] war or [2] acts of love making as listed in Karma Sutra. Did the Colonel die of energetic love making?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

Dark1 said:


> Agreed . If Pakistan does not take advantage now its extreme cowardice.


we are not indians . after all we are humans .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So Chinese soldiers beating to death 3 indian soldiers is not a declaration of war???????........................so when the Chinese start shooting dead indians you'll say is not a declaration of war as the Chinese are not firing their nukes at india..........


Scores of Pakistanis and Indians die on the loc every year. Are we at war ?
India should take this opportunity to stop this lathi carrying business. Remove the border police force , put the army in permanently and start a policy of shooting intruders.


----------



## Cash GK

Joe Shearer said:


> LOL. I said everything that needed to be said. The rest is your perception, and that is your own.


It is not who you judge your standers but it is others.you can think of you as baber mirza or some Greek warrior but reality is different Bollywood stuff lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Guys. Leave the indians on PDF alone. Stop bullying them................the indians here are going to have hearts attacks pretty soon........

They are so hurt and triggered that they have to keep mentioning events from nearly 50 years ago and even before that just to make themselves feel better.........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

Chinese account- Indian troops crossed our territory. We shot them.

Indian Account- Our heroic soldiers died falling from a steep cliff. While falling they managed to shoot dead 5 PLA troops.

Common sense tells you which account makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ocelot

Modi is the worst thing happened to India. This happens when you make a fake degree holder your PM, who is dodging radars with clouds; the guy can't even speak properly. He has already done suicide attacks on economy with steps like demonetization, he's aliening the minorities in India. The population getting hateful and radicalized. Poor diplomacy and trouble with all the neighbours including Pak, China, Nepal, Bangladesh. Suffering humiliation on military fronts.

Indians need to wake up and smell the coffee. Kick the chai-wala out before he totally dismantles India. You can't elect a person just because you like his hindutva tilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Scores of Pakistanis and Indians die on the loc every year. Are we at war ?
> India should take this opportunity to stop this lathi carrying business. Remove the border police force , put the army in permanently and start a policy of shooting intruders.





We've been in a perpetual state of war since August the 14th 1947. Both declared and undeclared.


----------



## Char

Maarkhoor said:


> So Chinese also started to gave this type of treatment to your soldiers.....Sad they have no time to serve your colonel a tea...



You should help clean his bleeding nose or let him do it himself, it's very uncomfortable that blood mixed with snot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Guys. Leave the indians on PDF alone. Stop bullying them................the indians here are going to have hearts attacks pretty soon........
> 
> They are so hurt and triggered that they have to keep mentioning events from nearly 50 years ago and even before that just to make themselves feel better.........


yes mary hoy ko nhi marna chayee


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

If Chinese become overly aggressive, Tibet is going to come under threat for them. I'm sure our generals will consider incursions in Tibet for 'strategic' purposes. China have irked quite a few countries with their arrogant attitude and it's going to hurt them big time if they don't rein themselves in.


----------



## Zapper

Musings said:


> So instead of commiserating and saying loss of life is unnecessary - you attempt to suggest "as long as Chinese lives are lost" your ok with that? Typical Indian global internet warrior.
> There is no doubt that Indian lives were lost. Thats what you should focus on. Sad loss.


Well, I never said that but these are all speculations as of now. Even the OP's source is some kashmirwalla.com and I don't think there's a need to comment on the credibility of such sources.

From what I know, troops from both sides were pulled back in almost all places across the LAC but Galwan is still being contested due to it's strategic importance. In terms of casualties, both sides suffered few (less than 5) from physical fist fights, stone pelting, pushing n shoving around


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464


----------



## Imran Khan

they may be run to homes . call on their cell phones they will sitting in bihar UP and maharashter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Why are you so triggered? It's not as though somebody just carved up some of your sol.....oh wait.

Anyway, just take a few deep breaths. Do what Modi does in a crisis. Hide and meditate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288


Pakistan should do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

TheGreatMaratha said:


> If Chinese become overly aggressive, Tibet is going to come under threat for them. I'm sure our generals will consider incursions in Tibet for 'strategic' purposes. China have irked quite a few countries with their arrogant attitude and it's going to hurt them big time if they don't rein themselves in.



Confidence is good, looking down on others is not wrong. But it is only true for countries smaller than India. For a country as vast as China, the way Indians work is not effective

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

KaiserX said:


> We will stand with our Chinese/Nepali/Lankan brothers again the hindu racist. Lets finish RSS forever!
> 
> Is there anyway we can extend support being foreigners? Maybe a go fund me page?



Will just stand and NOT fight?


----------



## Shah_Deu

AfrazulMandal said:


> Pakistan should do something.


Sure, keep hooked up to defence.pk and we will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

These little indian lalu Prasads have no shame or dignity - all they do is lie until they die.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

Protest_again said:


> So you will attack tomorrow given we kill your soldiers almost every day these days? or you are going to chicken out the same way you are accusing India of


https://www.newindianexpress.com/na...poonch-fighting-on-at-uri-sector-2156464.html

This is a quote from the same article. Indian source:
*It is the third casualty in armed forces due to Pakistani shelling in Jammu region this month.*

We know how to deal with you lot.
Enjoy.


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

Joe Shearer said:


> Well I have an explanation. Please look at #638, and do let me know what you think. I'd be obliged.


i am not good understanding many things and conclude in one but the TAIWAN issue there is a difference between AMERICA & AUSTRALIA there is a THINK TANK MEMBER i forgot his name i see his article in a talk show wo is considered very near or authority in AUSTRALIAN ESTABLISHMENT that they are not willing to fight with china on TAIWAN.
BUT this i think that the indian involvement with Australia in SCS that will trigger CHINESE anger & result this conflict.
I MIGHT BE WRONG. *@Joe Shearer @PanzerKiel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

ARMalik said:


> *Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *





ARMalik said:


> YES. Heaps of soldiers are missing and presumed either dead, injured or captured ! This shi.t is getting really, really serious for the indians. The Chinese are showing absolutely zero mercy.



Seems like you are correct and your sources are reliable.


----------



## appliedfor

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Chinese casualties have already been acknowledged by a Chinese global times reporter. I have no hope from China to actually reveal the numbers or at least real numbers.


They will follow you... but your 34 r missing... where all gone???


----------



## The Accountant

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Please don't forget 1971, 1984 and 1965 (Saving Lahore)--
> 
> Pls stay out this off topic posts in this thread... If I look at the history... I don't find any achievement of Pak army over indian army. small incidents I don't count...


Check the map bro. We own half of the Kashmir which we get by force whereas you got it by having a piece of paper.

In 1984, it is a hill top where you get first, its not like you won it in a fight.

1971 was won by Bangali people, Bangladesh is a separate country its not part of India. 

In 1999, we got to the hill first and you had to run to US to beg us to get back, but still we have some hills which were on your area.

So you have nothing to proud of on your own. The only thing you have is to train Bangali mukti bani and thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Feng Leng

Aaloo Tikki said:


> More news is coming... Indian soldiers are in Chinese captivity, PLA is threatening to kill those if IA does not pull back it's soldiers.
> 
> Threatening situation and things can take very violent turn.


Don't worry. The captured jawans say the chai is fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maarkhoor

Why India is getting humiliated defeated by all of her neighbors under 56 inch bra?My question to all Indians....
@Protest_again @Raj-Hindustani @silent_poison @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shah_Deu

Coming directly from the horses' mouth.

Seems like the truth has finally reached Endian news studios from the LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> Lol. So you are saying all 90000 of your soldiers surrendered to Mukti Bahini?


Fact is entire Bangla population had turned against our soldiers. They were in a sea of hostility. Mukhto Banglas attacking from every side. Much similiar to how US Army faced Viet Cong in Vietnam which is similar to Bangla/Ganga delta region. Then India jumped in as well. And it was only 55k not the number your giving which included civilian staff, familes etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zohair Alam

*By deleting Article 370, India didn't realize that they are doing away with the only male hormone present in Indian polity. This lack of testosteron, and resulting hormone imbalance has made Modi grow two boobs - Ladakh and Kashmir - on his 56" chest. One to be sucked by China the other by Pakistan.*

*Xi has made Modi a real She.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Accountant

Feng Leng said:


> Don't worry. The captured jawans say the chai is fantastic.


lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

HalfMoon said:


> Will just stand and NOT fight?



We are butchering your murderous troops on an almost daily basis on the LOC via artillery, militant attacks, snipers, etc... we bombed your army chief last years less than 30 minutes from were he was having tea. And what did you guys do in response? shoot down your own freaking helicopter killing 11 troops on board.

Imagine how the Chinese will deal with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zhxy

Unfortunately, the Dalai Lama is useless. He did not help India, although India supported him before 1959, 1959 tibetan uprising and after 1959.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Dark1 said:


> Scores of Pakistanis and Indians die on the loc every year. Are we at war ?
> India should take this opportunity to stop this lathi carrying business. Remove the border police force , put the army in permanently and start a policy of shooting intruders.


The establishment folks know what they are doing. They are taking it one at a time. They are securing the Western front first. 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464


----------



## waz

*Dear posters can we please stick to the incident itself. *

On topic, we will have to wait for evidence to find out what actually took place. The events are very serious, and will change the region forever. The strategic spectrum has also been jolted.

I will also write that the Modi administration seems to be lost here and let India down the garden path.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arjunk

rishav said:


> We ripped you into two . Now go back and show your moves like a good cheerleader



Correction: You ripped us down to 5/6 of our original size. We ripped you in two in 1947, liberated half of Kashmir, and are going to do both again very soon. Now stay quiet like a good dog (or your masters, the USA and PLA, will tear you a new one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

The Accountant said:


> Check the map bro. We own half of the Kashmir which we get by force whereas you got it by having a piece of paper.
> 
> In 1984, it is a hill top where you get first, its not like you won it in a fight.
> 
> 1971 was won by Bangali people, Bangladesh is a separate country its not part of India.
> 
> *In 1999, we got to the hill first and you had to run to US to beg us to get back, but still we have some hills which were on your area.*
> 
> So you have nothing to proud of on your own. The only thing you have is to train Bangali mukti bani and thats it.


*
In 1984, it is a hill top where you get first, its not like you won it in a fight.*

Don't know that where is fighting between India and china then.... I guess hills only..

1*971 was won by Bangali people, Bangladesh is a separate country its not part of India.*
We never wanted to add Bangadesh with India... we just helped successfully by Military...

*In 1999, we got to the hill first and you had to run to US to beg us to get back, but still we have some hills which were on your area.*

Thanks for knowing me that Nawaaz Sharif was indian PM...who flew to US for beg.....
Again pls don't go to off topic... Thank you


----------



## Zohair Alam

Bagheera said:


> The establishment folks know what they are doing. They are taking it one at a time. They are securing the Western front first.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


As if China doesnt have other "*fronts*" (or rivers flowing from China to India for that matter).


----------



## appliedfor

ARMalik said:


> *Folks, the shi.t is getting very, very serious indeed !! The CJCSC , Army Chief , Airchief , Naval Chief have just visited DG ISI ! All of them !!!*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mili...i-heaquarters-june-2020.671498/#post-12438663


As per Naimatullah Shah Waliulla prediction, The war between India and Pakistan will start between two EIDs.. so this is a time... but not sure this year... Allah Kareem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23

@Zapper 
So Indian BSF are killed last year and without any concrete evidence (to show the World) you guys come in PAK Air Space last year and bomb us*.

China actually does it - so what's your response (now)?

Firing up those those Mirage 2000/Su-30MKi engines?

*Didn't turn out to well, huh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Protest_again said:


> Cheerleaders are hoping India China war. Lol



LoL There won't be any China-India war as only China fights while Indians beg/give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## graphican

Kamran Khan, a reputed reporter has mentioned that 13 Indian soldiers have died while India is only admitting death of 3 soldiers.


----------



## arjunk

Protest_again said:


> Lol. You clearly don't know what soft power is. India responded by assimilating Kashmir into India for that. So now Imran begs the world for attention to Kashmir. But none bothers. That is soft power. Now move on.



We've only been sanctioned for nuclear tests. Otherwise, for all the crying about being terrorised you people do, no one has done shit to us other than put us in the 50 shades of grey list the Indian media talks about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Okay I leave this Chinese - Indian lovemaking thread. For all people here never forget the sobering reality. For every one noble Indus Pakistan there is seven Indians. And can I ask the @mods to give us some slack on the rules. This is a XXX rated thread so adult content is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zohair Alam

waz said:


> *Dear posters can we please stick to the incident itself. *
> 
> On topic, we will have to wait for evidence to find out what actually took place. _*The events are very serious, and will change the region forever. *_The strategic spectrum has also been jolted.
> 
> I will also write that the Modi administration seems to be lost here and let India down the garden path.



<3


----------



## CIA Mole

India and China and Pakistan have 3 billlion people total D:

India lose 3 = less mouths to feed


----------



## KaiserX

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624



You must not know how the Chinese operate.... they are all about saving face and in this case trying to save Indias face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867867361304578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

Feng Leng said:


> Don't worry. The captured jawans say the chai is fantastic.


Bro you are too much lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Trailer23 said:


> @Zapper
> So Indian BSF are killed last year and without any concrete evidence (to show the World) you guys come in PAK Air Space last year and bomb us*.
> 
> China actually does it - so what's your response (now)?
> 
> Firing up those those Mirage 2000/Su-30MKi engines?
> 
> *Didn't turn out to well, huh.


Both sides are refraining to ensure there's no armed conflict yet


----------



## ChennaiDude

Zapper said:


> BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese military suffered casualties in a border clash with Indian soldiers, the editor-in-chief of China’s Global Times newspaper said on Tuesday.
> 
> “Based on what I know, Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash,” Hu Xijin said in a tweet. He did not give further details.
> 
> The Global Times is published by the People’s Daily, the official newspaper of China’s ruling Communist Party.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-with-india-global-times-editor-idUSKBN23N1BE
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/16/world/asia/16reuters-india-china-pla.html



Both India and China need to stop this childish, playground bully behavior! No need to score brownie points - Ultimately no matter Indian or Chinese soldiers, both have families and are only fighting as per the directive of their respective governments. Is this fight worth it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

very suspicious......

BEIJING — China on Tuesday accused Indian forces along their Himalayan border of carrying out “provocative attacks” on its troops, leading to “serious physical conflicts” between the sides.

Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian’s remarks were China’s first official comment on clashes that India said left one Indian officer and two soldiers dead on Monday.

*Zhao gave no details on any casualties on the Chinese side, but said China had strongly protested the incident while still being committed to maintaining “peace and tranquility” along the disputed and heavily militarized border high in the Himalayas.*

“But what is shocking is that on June 15, the Indian troops seriously violated the consensus of the two sides, crossed the border illegally twice and carried out provocative attacks on Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical conflicts between the two border forces,” Zhao said.

https://www.citynews1130.com/2020/06/16/china-accuses-india-of-carrying-out-attacks-along-border/




The Associated Press


----------



## HalfMoon

appliedfor said:


> As per Naimatullah Shah Waliulla prediction, The war between India and Pakistan will start between two EIDs.. so this is a time... but not sure this year... Allah Kareem



Inshallah


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

On top of three indians killed by the Chinese military, a further 34 indian soldiers have been killed or are MIA:

https://dnyuz.com/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-in-clash-on-chinese-border/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zapper

ChennaiDude said:


> Both India and China need to stop this childish, playground bully behavior! No need to score brownie points - Ultimately no matter Indian or Chinese soldiers, both have families and are only fighting as per the directive of their respective governments. Is this fight worth it?


You want us to back off from an aggressor army!!


----------



## hussain0216

Zapper said:


> Both sides are refraining to ensure there's no armed conflict yet



How are China refraining

They have taken territory, beaten and killed your soldiers


Yaar tumari aukad kya rahi hai


----------



## Signalian

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> On top of three indians killed by the Chinese military, a further 34 indian soldiers have been killed or are MIA:
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-in-clash-on-chinese-border/


Some sources say 13 IA troops killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

ARMalik said:


> *Folks, the shi.t is getting very, very serious indeed !! The CJCSC , Army Chief , Airchief , Naval Chief have just visited DG ISI ! All of them !!!*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mili...i-heaquarters-june-2020.671498/#post-12438663



I think the two front war is starting now. Squeezing Kashmir from both Western and Eastern fronts. Modi is a goner.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

HalfMoon said:


> I think the two front war is starting now. Squeezing Kashmir from both Western and Eastern fronts. Modi is a goner.


Forgetting recent Nepal incident on border.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Protest_again

arjunk said:


> We've only been sanctioned for nuclear tests. Otherwise, for all the crying about being terrorised you people do, no one has done shit to us other than put us in the 50 shades of grey list the Indian media talks about.



This is such a looser post I tell you. 
Pakistanis also whine about India interference in your country. But world doesn't take cognizance of such nonsense much less put us in grey list. Lol.

Secondly, India also did nuclear tests, today it is default nuclear power, deals with the world freely in nuclear trade.

So you tell me, which is soft power. Don't embarrass yourself much further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

ARMalik said:


> *Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *



The colonel falled off the cliff while escaping and died, China has released 36 captives except a major and a captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hunter_hunted

StormBreaker said:


> Lol, Your network



This might be a good definition of Proxy


----------



## Zapper

hussain0216 said:


> How are China refraining
> 
> They have taken territory, beaten and killed your soldiers
> 
> 
> Yaar tumari aukad kya rahi hai


Are you blinded in one eye? Both sides have suffered casualties 

In regards to territory, Galwan & Pangong's finger 4-8 have been patrolled by both Indian and Chinese troops in the past but there were no escalations...even if there were, it was limited to showing up some banners.

During the recent standoff, while both sides backed off from most locations across the LAC...Galwan is the most contested for while Pangong still has decent troop presence but no face-offs after the recent talks. Both sides wouldn't wanna give up Galwan due to it's strategic importance. Infact, the same was being contested even during our military level talks


----------



## KaiserX

Reports are that clashes are still ongoing. Indian troops have moved into Chinese territory which speaks volume of how much the situation has escalated. There defence chiefs/minister have had 2 meetings already today and now are set for a 3rd. Situation appears to be tense and fluid.

Key Points:

-3 Indian soldiers confirmed killed... numbers likely to rise according to sources from both sides
- 34 Indian soldiers captured... coming from various sources on both sides. Official channels have yet to confirm
-5 PLA troops killed? Could be a Chinese information warfare to make twitter Indian happy. Chinese are a master at this
- High level meetings with Joint chiefs held today in both India and Pakistan
- Pakistan launching missiles at Indian posts on the LOC- Word going around operations on the LOC ongoing. Would be a mild escalation on Pakistans part compared to what's going on at the LAC.

How the situation can go-

Escalation- More shootouts on the both the LAC and LOC. Possible escalation to air operations might occur within the next 24-48 hours. Few Indian jets shot down then world intervenes and situation Descalates.

Move sides stand down- India attempts to stand down and gives china what it wants. LOC remains hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChennaiDude

Zapper said:


> You want us to back off from an aggressor army!!


Did I say only India- re-read-Both India and China.


----------



## Trailer23

Zapper said:


> Both sides are refraining to ensure there's no armed conflict yet


That's sweet.

...which brings me back to my earlier comment. The stunt you guys pulled was just a diversion for Modi to get reelected. Well, Mission Accomplished - but at what cost.

Pakistan came on top overall in the eyes of the World and possibly some in India that questioned the entire mission by the IAF.

If there is any truth to this conflict, then I suppose ship has already sailed in regard to: ensure there's no armed conflict (yet).


----------



## Taimoor Khan

drumstick said:


> let me tell you that any projectile firing will be a declaration of war, hence the entire episode was with lathis, fists and stones. so you see low casualty.
> both side need orders for firing the first bullet.



Its your Retd General blowing his gasket on national tele on losing a colonel and two soilders (without firing a bullet). He is clearly feeling the frustration on new delhi mental freeze in dealing with the occupation of Indian territory by PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

ChennaiDude said:


> Did I say only India- re-read-Both India and China.


Well we're not the aggressors and china has been traditionally known to have disputes with pretty much all it's neighbors. You can see their posturing in SCS


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Signalian said:


> Some sources say 13 IA troops killed.





13 confirmed killed on top of the first 3. Then at least a further 21 indian soldiers killed by the PLA or MIA.


----------



## HalfMoon

Signalian said:


> Forgetting recent Nepal incident on border.



Yes but Nepal's military is weak. I expect Nepal to make an invitation to China and Pakistan for protection (or may be they have already done so in private) following which Sino-Pak armies would to get dropped into Nepal. The fun has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zohair Alam said:


> *By deleting Article 370, India didn't realize that they are doing away with the only male hormone present in Indian polity. This lack of testosteron, and resulting hormone imbalance has made Modi grow two boobs - Ladakh and Kashmir - on his 56" chest. One to be sucked by China the other by Pakistan.*
> 
> *Xi has made Modi a real She.*


A bit off topic, but please use normal fonts!


----------



## BRAVO_

india is not ready for a war with china because china established its supply lines in that area over the years but india failed to do so ...indians are fighting a hybird war while the chinies are playing with algorithem ... china is clear about its objective that no compromise in galwan valley... india is trying to engage on many fronts ... in coming few days we will see interesting developments...india will open new fronts with pakistan to divert public attention from chinies beating to tredational rival pakistan and their monkey media will obviously contribute without thinking the long term impacts


----------



## Zohair Alam

The power of peace '*all is well on northern fronts*' PDF pacifist 70 years old, all experienced, readsalot, postsalot, been-there-done-that attitude who tries to patronizes Pakistan posters here, a de facto shepherd of the flock in spite of Moderators here Uncle @Joe Shearer has already retired from discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

rishav said:


> Chinese cheerleaders will be disappointed . We will slaughter the chinese like how we did in 1967


LOL at Indians going bonkers from the humiliation!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Signalian said:


> Some sources say 13 IA troops killed.


Which? Can you reference them?


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

This is getting ridiculous, both sides need to cut this bullshit out.

A fight between India and the PRC is exactly what the Westerners want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

Zapper said:


> Well we're not the aggressors and china has been traditionally known to have disputes with pretty much all it's neighbors. You can see their posturing in SCS


If there is a problem!, there always is a solution- I am not going to start again and try to analyze who is it at fault here?- India and China are throwing away their chance to dominate Asia-(Fighting for a small slice of Pizza and missing out on the extravagant Buffet for the taking).


----------



## Pak-Canuck

India admits to 1 colonel and 2 jawaans from Indian side killed, has china admitted to any losses on their side?

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...ation-process-in-galwan-valley-ladakh-2247034


This link claims 5 killed on Chinese side:

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh

and this one claims 34 Indian troops missing!

https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/06/34-indian-troops-missing-after-india-china-clash-report/

WTH is going on? Whatever the case something big did go down today


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Signalian said:


> Some sources say 13 IA troops killed.



Need to be added

A further 34 Indian soldiers are also missing – believed to either be dead or captured – senior Indian Army sources told the Telegraph, *although this has not been confirmed by the government*.

A Girl From Mumbai Earned Her First $25,746 - Try Now!

*One tweet from a senior reporter at the pro-Beijing Global Times in China suggested five of their troops had been killed, and eleven injured, but that too remained unconfirmed.*


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Maarkhoor said:


> Why India is getting humiliated defeated by all of her neighbors under 56 inch bra?My question to all Indians....
> @Protest_again @Raj-Hindustani @silent_poison @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

IMO nothing will happen other then usual shrugging of matter under the proverbial rug.
No one is in mood for a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StormBreaker

Zohair Alam said:


> *I wont be surprised if Modi committed a suicide (without leaving a suicode note).*
> 
> *However, he needs to live!*


Lol,
He doesn’t care about india in trouble, He is too busy enjoying luxuries after a troublesome tea seller background



In arduis fidelis said:


> IMO nothing will happen other then usual shrugging of matter under the proverbial rug.
> No one is in mood for a fight.


Can’t come to conclusion anytime soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Zohair Alam said:


> The power of piece '*all is well on northern fronts*' PDF pacifist 70 years old, all experienced, readsalot, postsalot, been-there-done-that attitude who tries to patronizes Pakistan posters here, a de facto shepherd of the flock in spite of Moderators here Uncle @Joe Shearer has already retired from discussion.



Only a fool would pay any attention to joe and other poster Nil something. 

They are master of deflection and playing down the intensity. Their superior english skills separate them from ordinary indian trolls. 

I have never put much stock into his analysis but it is really remarkable how certain PDF members look upto him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> One tweet from a senior reporter at the pro-Beijing Global Times in China suggested five of their troops had been killed, and eleven injured, but that too remained unconfirmed


Let me put it straight for you, no one died from our side, case over.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## graphican

Shah_Deu said:


> Coming directly from the horses' mouth.
> 
> Seems like the truth has finally reached Endian news studios from the LAC.
> 
> View attachment 642175



*Kamran Khan is reporting 13 Indian soldiers have died.* Looking at India's record, if there were only 3 deaths, they would have "sucked it up" but upon having 13 killed, they have almost no choice but to admit 3 Indian soldiers died.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

HalfMoon said:


> View attachment 642185



Good they accepting double figures for their public.


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Pakistanis are enjoying this conflict as if they themselves have attacked India and captured some territory lol. 

If this escalates too much, India should make incursions into Tibet. No point in being defensive. We should take the fight to their land.


----------



## PurpleButcher

The strategic implication would be the beating which macho image of India has taken. The image was painstakingly created in the previous two decades and resulted in India becoming a part of the quad group against China. If India can't defend its territory, what would be its use in South China Sea and IOR against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HalfMoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

ARMalik said:


> *Update -- sources say that Apparently a whole Company of Indian troops was wiped out by the Chinese!! *


Good work!


----------



## Clutch

*India says officer, two soldiers killed in 'violent faceoff' on border with China*

Reuters | AFPUpdated June 16, 2020
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
91




In this November 2019 file photo, a man walks inside a conference room used for meetings between military commanders of China and India, at the Indian side of the Indo-China border at Bumla, in the northeastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh. — Reuters
The Indian army said on Tuesday that one of its officers and two soldiers were killed in a “violent faceoff” on the contested border with China, the first such incident in decades between the nuclear-armed neighbours.

India and China have been locked in a standoff in the western Himalayas for weeks, though there had been no casualties on either side.





The latest incident took place in the Galwan Valley in the mountainous region of Ladakh, the Indian army said in a statement. It said there were "casualties on both sides" in the incident which took place on Monday, although Beijing made no mention of any — while laying the blame squarely on Delhi.

Senior military officials from both sides were meeting to defuse the situation, it said.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
An Indian army officer in the region told _AFP_ that there had been no shooting in the incident. "It was violent hand-to-hand scuffles," the officer said on condition of anonymity.

*'Attacking Chinese personel'*
Beijing on Tuesday confirmed a clash took place, but made no mention of casualties. It accused Indian soldiers of crossing into Chinese territory and "attacking Chinese personnel".

Foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said Indian troops "crossed the border line twice ... provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides".

"We again solemnly request that India follows the relevant attitude and restrains its frontline troops," he said.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
The Asian giants have rival claims to vast swathes of territory along their 3,500 kilometers Himalayan border, but the disputes have remained largely peaceful since a border war in 1962.

India’s main stock indexes, gave up earlier gains after the news, and were last up about 0.4 per cent each at 07:40 GMT, while the rupee weakened to 76.04 to the dollar.

Tensions along the China-India border high in the Himalayas have flared again in recent weeks, leading defence experts in New Delhi to fear that the jostling could turn into an unintended full-blown military action.

Indian officials say the latest row began in early May, when Chinese soldiers entered the disputed territory of Ladakh at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts. They said the Chinese soldiers ignored repeated verbal warnings to depart, triggering shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights. China has sought to downplay the confrontation while providing little information.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Observers, however, say that the face-off was triggered by India’s construction of roads and air strips in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

.............
, fierce physcial clashes between both side?

so no shot fired , ...............................resulting in casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *In 1984, it is a hill top where you get first, its not like you won it in a fight.*
> 
> Don't know that where is fighting between India and china then.... I guess hills only..
> 
> 1*971 was won by Bangali people, Bangladesh is a separate country its not part of India.*
> We never wanted to add Bangadesh with India... we just helped successfully by Military...
> 
> *In 1999, we got to the hill first and you had to run to US to beg us to get back, but still we have some hills which were on your area.*
> 
> Thanks for knowing me that Nawaaz Sharif was indian PM...who flew to US for beg.....
> Again pls don't go to off topic... Thank you



It was you who brought old wars of India-Pak now shying away after seeing mirror.

Don't know that where is fighting between India and china then.... I guess hills only..

YOu are comparing ground with a galacier. Siachien is a glacier where you cant live even for few hours without suits. India got the suits first and reached the glacier. No bravado.

Whereas Ladakh is open land no comparision between siachin and laddakh.



Regarding Bangladesh, it doesnt matter what you want, its the internal rebellion of people of Bangladesh. So stabbing in the back that you could do. We had similar opportunity in 1962 but Ayub didnt do that infact Pakistan offerred India to help defend against China.

In 1999, it was you who first ran to US not Pakistan. Instead of fighting militarily you start crying in front of uncle SAM. By the way we still have peaks that were on your side of LOC before Kargil, so no matter what, we won.


----------



## ARMalik

Slowly, these scumbags are admitting to the real indian casualties. NBC is reporting it. 

*India says "multiple" soldiers killed in clash along contested border with China*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...ted-border-china-n1231144?cid=ed_npd_bn_tw_bn


----------



## j20611

34 Indian soldiers were probably taking a nap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

What 


pakpride00090 said:


> Only a fool would pay any attention to joe and other poster Nil something.
> 
> They are master of deflection and playing down the intensity. Their superior english skills separate them from ordinary indian trolls.
> 
> I have never put much stock into his analysis but it is really remarkable how certain PDF members look upto him.



What he doesnt realize is good English is useless when it comes to discussing matters of Peace & Conflict or the use of force.

Chinese, for exampe, are world class and light-years ahead of India irrespective of their English skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

RIP


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HalfMoon said:


> View attachment 642185



wow 11 to 12 Indian *FATALITIES*, NOT CASUALTIES. 

This is big admission from India own media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

RIP


pakpride00090 said:


> LMAO.. You gave a new meaning to om Shanti


it is a prayer for peace


Lord Of Gondor said:


> Om Shanti


say it 3 times, even 300 times is not going to work because your government can't stop provoking Chinese. the puppet master is not letting them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

El Sidd said:


> RIP



RIH


----------



## Zapper

Pak-Canuck said:


> https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/06/34-indian-troops-missing-after-india-china-clash-report/



lol Kashmirwalla.com 



Pak-Canuck said:


> WTH is going on? Whatever the case something big did go down today


Unsure about the exact details but there was a major scuffle between Indian & PLA troops in the Galwan valley involving 200-300 men with both sides suffering 3-5 casualties and several injured



Pak-Canuck said:


> has china admitted to any losses on their side



Global Times editor in chief did confirm PLA suffered casualties but didn't specify a number 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


----------



## Clutch

Wikki019 said:


> Breaking News: GOI has decided to respond and asked bollywood to release a new movie to take revenge on PLA



Lol... Yes. Indian Army is just a paper tiger. The Indians are scared of China .... The have illusions of grandeur against Pakistan... And even pakistan whips their arses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

HalfMoon said:


> View attachment 642188



Didn't mighty armed forces of India order Bharati media to keep mum over Ladakh issue?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

appliedfor said:


> They will follow you... but your 34 r missing... where all gone???



No confirmation of anyone missing yet from official sources.

Why isn't China revealing it's casualties like India ? Their global times reporter has already accepted there are casualties.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sorry guys but

I just can't stop laughing on this   

Abey salo Indians.....Chinese se kahan panga le liya tum logo ne?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hunter_hunted

HalfMoon said:


> RIH



Who Indian Soldiers ?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> Let me put it straight for you, no one died from our side, case over.



Ok then let me put that way only....

1 Chinese
3 indians (confirmed by India)

Rest are just rumor ..... need to wait for further official confirmation from both the country. by the way, unfortunate casualties from both sides...


----------



## KaiserX

Indian sources have now confirmed 12-13 casualties and troops missing. If we had 10 dead from the 34 missing the new numbers are:

-13 Dead
-24 Missing

Situation is still ongoing and fluid. I expect the number of casualties will likely increase in the next few hours knowing how Indians operate. This would be a huge defeat for Modis foreign policy.

India has lost all the strategic initiatives it worked so hard to achieve in the last few decades within a few years of modis regime:

-Afghanistan lost, billions invested with nothing to show. Not even a seat at the negotiation table. Complete Pakistani victory
-Sri Lanka lost. Chinese investment, immense Pakistani goodwill.
-Nepal now firmly in Pakistan/Chinese camp. Only true Hindu nation in the world firmly against HIndoostan
- Bangladesh- last piece on the chessboard. Hasina still firmly with her masters. Sad because most Bengalis would prefer China/Pakistan on a personal level.
-America Now silent. Under Obama/Bush firmly supported India. Now even Brietbart (close to trump) is silent and is putting out news against the RSS treatment of minorities. Trump would never ever intervene on Indias behalf against china which would lead to huge economic losses for an already shattered American economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Zohair Alam said:


> As if China doesnt have other "*fronts*" (or rivers flowing from China to India for that matter).


China's other major front is with Russia. But that dispute has been temporarily freezed. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Microsoft

@Zapper Indians getting zapped?


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I never had any doubts seeing your output in the indo pak thread , but your slip just confirmed it. Carry on.


The professional you are engaging with is trying to argue nicely. Why are you getting riled up man?

Remember, he has achieved much more than the keyboard warriors found here who accuse professionals every now and then.

@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

KaiserX said:


> Indian sources have now confirmed 12-13 casualties and troops missing. If we had 10 dead from the 34 missing the new numbers are:
> 
> -13 Dead
> -24 Missing
> 
> Situation is still ongoing and fluid. I expect the number of casualties will likely increase in the next few hours knowing how Indians operate. This would be a huge defeat for Modis foreign policy.
> 
> India has lost all the strategic initiatives it worked so hard to achieve in the last few decades within a few years of modis regime:
> 
> -Afghanistan lost, billions invested with nothing to show. Not even a seat at the negotiation table. Complete Pakistani victory
> -Sri Lanka lost. Chinese investment, immense Pakistani goodwill.
> -Nepal now firmly in Pakistan/Chinese camp. Only true Hindu nation in the world firmly against HIndoostan
> - Bangladesh- last piece on the chessboard. Hasina still firmly with her masters. Sad because most Bengalis would prefer China/Pakistan on a personal level.
> -America Now silent. Under Obama/Bush firmly supported India. Now even Brietbart (close to trump) is silent and is putting out news against the RSS treatment of minorities. Trump would never ever intervene on Indias behalf against china which would lead to huge economic losses for an already shattered American economy.



NO, it not confirmed..... its just a rumor...


----------



## Tipu7

The fatalities on Indian side is in dozens. Roughly 34 troops are missing. Chinese haven't shot them dead, they have lynched them to death!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

*Breaking News Analyst: India is losing the conflict - Indian Soldiers killed in Ladakh*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

hunter_hunted said:


> Who Indian Soldiers ?



yes


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Raj-Hindustani said:


> NO, it not confirmed..... its just a rumor...


No it's not ..


----------



## Char

Zohair Alam said:


> What
> 
> 
> What he doesnt realize is good English is useless when it comes to discussing matters of Peace & Conflict or the use of force.
> 
> Chinese, for exampe, are world class and light-years ahead of India irrespective of their English skills.



Pathetic Chinese can't communicate with foreigners in English after learned english twenty years. Actually wasted too much time and resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

HalfMoon said:


> yes


I would suggest the mods to look at this person's post history. Does he deserve the Indian flag?
@AgNoStiC MuSliM @Slav Defence


----------



## Mumm-Ra

from what i can gather from Chinese and neutral sources, it seems a sufficient contingent of IA troops went over the LAC to patrol/recce and met with Chinese resistant. At this stage one can't say of the usual raising of the banner type SOPs were followed. But some some sort of provocation occurred and both sides came to blows resulting in casualties on both sides. This raises some questions

1) Why did the IA sent out recce/patrol parties in a tense situation before calming down of the crisis? Why not wait for the Chinese to back off? 
2) Was this done as a show of force to China or was it meant for local consumption?
3) What actions by both sides led to the eventual clash?
4) Why was a Lt. Col. leading this operation? If it was led by Lt. Col., then surely its not a normal patrol/recce activity.
5) What was its ultimate aim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Tipu7 said:


> The fatalities on Indian side is in dozens. Roughly 34 troops are missing. Chinese haven't shot them dead, they have lynched them to death!
> View attachment 642191


Anothet Santhosh dead. I remember Colonel killed at Handwara was Santhosh too


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## hunter_hunted

HalfMoon said:


> yes



What ? You are an Indian , they are Indian soldiers, your country man. I thought you are going to slap me when i said "who Indian Soldiers". But yes their hell started the moment they receive bullet , Chita jale ge ab , garam garam chita


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DEAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

India is desperate to please Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protest_again

HalfMoon said:


> Yes but Nepal's military is weak. I expect Nepal to make an invitation to China and Pakistan for protection (or may be they have already done so in private) following which Sino-Pak armies would to get dropped into Nepal. The fun has started.


Give me a time frame for this pipe dream. Lol.


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> He was enjoying the situation and i called him out on it.


Where?

Just quoting something from a movie or a book is "enjoyment" for you? Come on, you are a grown up man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gandhi G in da house said:


> No confirmation of anyone missing yet from official sources.
> 
> Why isn't China revealing it's casualties like India ? Their global times reporter has already accepted there are casualties.




Your own media is now reporting 11-12 Indian *FATALITIES*, not casualties. This is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

This so-called global times chief editor is a famous clown here in China. What he says means nothing...
This is what this guy looks like:
Hu Xijin








Our propaganda department has all sorts of clowns like him. Waste tax payers's money. We do not receive a cent but can do a better job than these idiots.

BTW, 'casualty' can also mean someone get injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
 8


----------



## Ali_Baba

It does seem that India attempted to do a "surgical strike" on Chinese positions to claim media glory in the usual Modi tactics, so it seems, that India formed raiding parties to take over some Chinese positions to show some victory in the stand-off. Chinese forces resisted, and showed better tactical situation awareness and caused some casualities on the Indian side.

A very silly move by India.. what were they thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

RIP


----------



## HalfMoon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Pakistanis are enjoying this conflict as if they themselves have attacked India and captured some territory lol.
> 
> If this escalates too much, India should make incursions into Tibet. No point in being defensive. We should take the fight to their land.


LMFAO tell me when the elephant will show the dragon your shupa powa?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HalfMoon said:


> View attachment 642198
> 
> 
> View attachment 642199
> 
> 
> View attachment 642201



pls quote this one also


----------



## Clutch

HalfMoon said:


> View attachment 642198
> 
> 
> View attachment 642199
> 
> 
> View attachment 642201



11 Indians killed?... That's a significant number. I guess India will now declare victory and start making Bollywood movies of 11111 Chinese killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Zapper said:


> Unsure about the exact details but there was a major scuffle between Indian & PLA troops in the Galwan valley involving 200-300 men with both sides suffering 3-5 casualties and several injured



Meaning still no guns fired?


----------



## aryadravida

waz said:


> *Dear posters can we please stick to the incident itself. *
> 
> On topic, we will have to wait for evidence to find out what actually took place. The events are very serious, and will change the region forever. The strategic spectrum has also been jolted.
> 
> I will also write that the Modi administration seems to be lost here and let India down the garden path.


Dont worry..we will always stand by our PM...your dreams of china causing damage to india will remain dreams only...there wont be any change in the region as you said...india and china will solve this issue amicably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

hunter_hunted said:


> What ? You are an Indian , they are Indian soldiers, your country man. I thought you are going to slap me when i said "who Indian Soldiers". But yes their hell started the moment they receive bullet , Chita jale ge ab , garam garam chita



Why will I slap you? Am I crazy to slap a Pakistani?


----------



## Globenim

"Some unnamed source suggested there may have not just been casualties on Indias side - private Twitter account"

Gungas just love their lies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shah_Deu said:


> I want to enjoy legally while keeping everyone happy. Illegal pleasures are not my thing!
> 
> Btw i love your posts! Always so much to learn. Thank you for that.



You are a scoundrel. You leave me speechless and tongue-tied! If ever you get into politics, you will be a force in the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon




----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HI Everyone,

This is a unknown news channel and even I heard first time ... so pls don't take seriouly


----------



## litman

it is very much likely that the casualities on indian side are far more then 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zohair Alam said:


> The power of peace '*all is well on northern fronts*' PDF pacifist 70 years old, all experienced, readsalot, postsalot, been-there-done-that attitude who tries to patronizes Pakistan posters here, a de facto shepherd of the flock in spite of Moderators here Uncle @Joe Shearer has already retired from discussion.



I have retired from discussion with the riffraff. You must decide for yourself if I have retired from discussion with you.


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272881121856913408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272882081463275520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sorry guys but

I just can't stop laughing on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Char said:


> Pathetic Chinese can't communicate with foreigners in English after learned english twenty years. Actually wasted too much time and resources.



English is not hard to learn, Chinese is. So for once you can shut up.


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Feng Leng said:


> LMFAO tell me when the elephant will show the dragon your shupa powa?


Your language somehow oddly represents that of a Pakistani. Hmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

Zapper said:


> Well we're not the aggressors and china has been traditionally known to have disputes with pretty much all it's neighbors. You can see their posturing in SCS



China has 14 neighbors, only 2 outstanding dispute, India and India controlled Bhutan. (SCS is maritime, not land border dispute)
India has 6 neighbors, border dispute with almost everyone except Burma and Bhutan which is under India controlled.

Made no mistake, India is the aggressor. After half a century, your govt still dare not release Henderson-Bhagat report.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> @Zapper Indians getting zapped?


So are the chinese...but it isn't surprising y'all fail to see both sides of the incident


----------



## Zapper

xeuss said:


> Meaning still no guns fired?


Nope, and I don't think they will

The no-guns policy has stopped both sides from turning LAC into another LoC


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272881121856913408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272882081463275520


unknown news channel..Even being an indian....don't trust...


----------



## GamoAccu

Raj-Hindustani said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> This is a unknown news channel and even I heard first time ... so pls don't take seriouly
> 
> View attachment 642205
> View attachment 642205
> View attachment 642205


Indians want to save faces. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

KING OF BABARS TRIBE said:


> i am not good understanding many things and conclude in one but the TAIWAN issue there is a difference between AMERICA & AUSTRALIA there is a THINK TANK MEMBER i forgot his name i see his article in a talk show wo is considered very near or authority in AUSTRALIAN ESTABLISHMENT that they are not willing to fight with china on TAIWAN.
> BUT this i think that the indian involvement with Australia in SCS that will trigger CHINESE anger & result this conflict.
> I MIGHT BE WRONG. *@Joe Shearer @PanzerKiel*



I believe you are right, in that these do seem to be contributory causes, perhaps not the only causes, but certainly to be counted among the provocations that the Chinese leadership thinks it has received.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Indian Colonel Ajai Shukla confirmed that Chinese came fully prepared and executed the operation with perfection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> View attachment 642197

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

aryadravida said:


> Dont worry..we will always stand by our PM...your dreams of china causing damage to india will remain dreams only...there wont be any change in the region as you said...india and china will solve this issue amicably


 
What dreams, did I say anything about that? Don’t worry you go and hug the Chinese. At least the other Indians have the guts to call them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

GamoAccu said:


> Indians want to save faces. LOL



Same channel you quoted and denied abut the same source info.

means you will take what suits you...


----------



## koolio

Raj-Hindustani said:


> unknown news channel..
> 
> View attachment 642208



I would still take this news as a pinch of salt, just the other day you Indians were boasting Chinese retreated 2.5 km back, then it turns out it was all bull crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> So are the chinese...but it isn't surprising y'all fail to see both sides of the incident



Source? Cmon you're zapping quick about negative news on other countries. I'm waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall

aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis are unnecessarily getting excited hoping chinese would do to india what they cant...calm down guys...we will resolve it peacefully...the situation will deescalate


Indian media : Cheeni sehnek ekloti santaan hne ki waja se ladne ki shamta nhe rakhte
Cheeni Sehnek:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

nature is said:


> China has 14 neighbors, only 2 outstanding dispute, India and India controlled Bhutan. (SCS is maritime, not land border dispute)
> India has 6 neighbors, border dispute with almost everyone except Burma and Bhutan which is under India controlled.
> 
> Made no mistake, India is the aggressor. After half a century, your govt still dare not release Henderson-Bhagat report.


Maritime dispute is still a dispute and y'all have disputes with every country associated with SCS

Also, India has border disputes with pak, china and most recently Nepal...none with SL, BD, Myanmar or Bhutan. There were some enclaves under BD which were eventually resolved by land swap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Source? Cmon you're zapping quick about negative news on other countries. I'm waiting.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...-clash-with-india-global-times-editor.671501/


----------



## koolio

beijingwalker said:


> This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.



Buddy what is your media reporting the number of deaths?


----------



## Baghial

Indian Army’s Colonel B Santosh Babu (probably from Tamil Nadu) who was killed in “violent stand-off” with PLA soldiers in Galwan valley, Ladakh last night.Waiting for both sides to release pictures of the scene. If Indian Army doesn’t release pictures of its KIA soldiers, I’m sure it will surface on Chinese SM at some point of time. If PLA beat Indian soldiers to death, it is even worse than firing a bullet.

If PLA did not fire a bullet in Ladakh and if the actual casualty count is what unofficial sources claim, it’s very puzzling and horrifying at the same time. If PLA can inflict such damage without firing a bullet, we can only imagine what they might do if there’s an armed tussle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

*Credible News Media*: 
Al Jazeera: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
BBC:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
CNN:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
New York Times:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
RT News:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
Washington Post:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
DW News:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

Joe Shearer said:


> I have retired from discussion with the riffraff. You must decide for yourself if I have retired from discussion with you.



Spare my person, and get your quota of attention from somewhere else as long as China-India standoff reaches its conclusive end which according to you Mr Experienced Pants is/was insignificant issue, and meant nothing for India at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Ok then let me put that way only....
> 
> 1 Chinese
> 3 indians (confirmed by India)
> 
> Rest are just rumor ..... need to wait for further official confirmation from both the country. by the way, unfortunate casualties from both sides...



India is a spokesperson of China as well as India. There is no confirmation that Chinese soldiers died too. This is Indian irony. When India claimed "350 were killed in Balakot", just like now, India was reporting for India as well as Pakistan - LOL! Its quite a miserable state to be in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon




----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272876224050868226

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

As usual china will hide its death just like they hide their pandemic deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Baghial said:


> Indian Army’s Colonel B Santosh Babu (probably from Tamil Nadu) who was killed in “violent stand-off” with PLA soldiers in Galwan valley, Ladakh last night.Waiting for both sides to release pictures of the scene. If Indian Army doesn’t release pictures of its KIA soldiers, I’m sure it will surface on Chinese SM at some point of time. If PLA beat Indian soldiers to death, it is even worse than firing a bullet.
> 
> If PLA did not fire a bullet in Ladakh and if the actual casualty count is what unofficial sources claim, it’s very puzzling and horrifying at the same time. If PLA can inflict such damage without firing a bullet, we can only imagine what they might do if there’s an armed tussle.



Poor South Indians, being forced to fight by their northern brahmin overlords and being butchered in the process. Seems like North Indian brahmins love using Sikhs, Gurkas, and South Indians as cannon fodders...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

GamoAccu said:


> *Credible News Media*:
> Al Jazeera: 3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> BBC:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> CNN:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> New York Times:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> RT News:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> Washington Post:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops
> DW News:3 Indian soldiers dead in a clash with Chinese troops



@Raj-Hindustani; 

Why is no international media reporting "casualties on both sides" but India alone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

aryadravida said:


> This is the right time for pakistan to take over kashmir...if they dont attack india now,it shows they are just sissies and paper tigers.


Let's focus on China for now. We can take care of Pakistan later. Let's fight on one front, shall we?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

beijingwalker said:


> This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.



Agreed!

Both sides will not get anything at the end. the tension will be de-escalated later or sooner..

No one should lose their army man during the short tense situation...


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF

aryadravida said:


> Dont worry..we will always stand by our PM...your dreams of china causing damage to india will remain dreams only...there wont be any change in the region as you said...india and china will solve this issue amicably



Modi is a blessing for us. - Gen Hameed Gul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272860137049505793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Bagheera said:


> China's other major front is with Russia. But that dispute has been temporarily freezed.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



You do realize that India is the only underdog in the region. You do, right?


----------



## xeuss

I think it is safe to say, no Indian expected this outcome. Everyone thought the Chinese would just pack up and leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

there are reports that indian army begged for talks to diffuse tension with china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Zapper said:


> India has border disputes SL,



I'll let you off the hook on this one. This latest trouncing must be traumatizing


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zohair Alam said:


> Spare my person, and get your quota of attention from somewhere else as long as China-India standoff reaches its conclusive end which according to you Mr Experienced Pants is/was insignificant issue, and meant nothing for India at large.



I get attention without asking for it. Apparently it is not the same for you. I am sorry about that but you have to do something to earn attention.

As far as the issue is concerned, if even at this stage there is not a shot fired, that speaks for itself. It will disappoint fanboys, but that's too bad.


----------



## American Pakistani

Longhorn said:


> Never interrupt your enemy when it is making a mistake.



Let them make mistake. Why Pakistan is not taking advantage and heating up LOC.


----------



## KaiserX

So far the Indian Army is yet to release a statement of their own. This shows the situation on the ground is far worse than being reported. They may be getting pushback from political leadership on releasing the true figures.

What an embarrassing episode. Don't know if this is embarrassing as last feb but def a huge blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChennaiDude

beijingwalker said:


> This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.


I second that- It makes no sense at all- Oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

nature is said:


> China has 14 neighbors, only 2 outstanding dispute, India and India controlled Bhutan. (SCS is maritime, not land border dispute)
> India has 6 neighbors, border dispute with almost everyone except Burma and Bhutan which is under India controlled.
> 
> Made no mistake, India is the aggressor. After half a century, your govt still dare not release Henderson-Bhagat report.


Funny comment, the dispute in SCS ( east VN sea) is much more important than any lands dispute for CN.

For examples : CN agree to cede land to Myanmar, accept to let Soviet/Russia split Mongol ( which belong to CN) to half, but CN cant accept to lose a single reef in CSC( east VN sea) even when CN only control abt 12% there ( cos PLA suck, cant fight in real war without daddy Soviets/US support) while VN control up to 65%.

CN even have water dispute wt Indonesia which is one of the most idiot dispute in the world just bcs ID water is inside CN U-shape claim


----------



## aryadravida

beijingwalker said:


> This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.


Sane comment...its useless to fight over a hill where nothing grows or where there is anything useful present

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nature is

Zapper said:


> Maritime dispute is still a dispute and y'all have disputes with every country associated with SCS
> 
> Also, India has border disputes with pak, china and most recently Nepal...none with SL, BD, Myanmar or Bhutan. There were some enclaves under BD which were eventually resolved by land swap



You said neighbor, maritime isn't land border. 

Everyone has dispute with everyone in SCS, not just China. The claims are overlapping to a great extent.

Do the ratio, India is the aggressor, land grabber in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> Uou are wasting my time . Adios.


You are wasting your own time. Don't falsely accuse others next time. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

graphican said:


> @Raj-Hindustani;
> 
> Why is no international media reporting "casualties on both sides" but India alone?



all media's are reporting that casualty happened in both sides "3 indian amry Confirmed by India but chinese side are unknown because China govt is silence on this incident"


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

Indus Pakistan said:


> You did not. Indian's are singularly incapable and have been in entire history. That was the Bangla traitors that did us in. You lot just took advantage and rode the Banglas efforts to piggyback a so called victory. Ever heard of Mukhto Bahini Banglas?



Umm, that was the Mukti Bahini. Perhaps you are thinking about their joint missions with the Indian Army, after the Indian Army entered the borders of the erstwhile East Pakistan; it was then the Jukto Bahini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

aryadravida said:


> Sane comment...its useless to fight over a hill where nothing grows or where there is anything useful present


So,sudden surrender?


----------



## Zohair Alam

Joe Shearer said:


> I get attention without asking for it. Apparently it is not the same for you. I am sorry about that but you have to do something to earn attention.
> 
> As far as the issue is concerned, if even at this stage there is not a shot fired, that speaks for itself. It will disappoint fanboys, but that's too bad.



The difference is you target persons. I target your views. I targetted your person to drive you home exactly that and to give you a taste of your medicine, and you rightly responded to it.

Now go back to your sweet slumber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Yaseen1 said:


> there are reports that indian army begged for talks to diffuse tension with china


Reports?- hahaha- Do you have a link?


----------



## Feng Leng

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Let's focus on China for now. We can take care of Pakistan later. Let's fight on one front, shall we?


One phrunt is for pussies. The shupa powa wants two phrunts

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## serenity

Zapper said:


> Well we're not the aggressors and china has been traditionally known to have disputes with pretty much all it's neighbors. You can see their posturing in SCS



This is so untrue. Please count neigbors and disputes. India's rate of dispute with neighbors is about double China's and this is already counting Chinese dispute with Philippines and Malaysia which are not Chinese neighbors but still counted as disputed. So with your logic, India is the aggressor. You guys take British lines even though your country never even gotten to Himalayas during British India era of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HalfMoon

Unconfirmed Reports says 30+ Indian soldiers killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

Zohair Alam said:


> English is not hard to learn, Chinese is. So for once you can shut up.



Listening and oral English are very hard to Chinese, most STEM students can read English in their field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

nature is said:


> You said neighbor, maritime isn't land border.
> 
> Everyone has dispute with everyone in SCS, not just China. The claims are overlapping to a great extent.
> 
> Do the ratio, India is the aggressor, land grabber in South Asia.


Just bcs CN's lands dispute r much less important than maritime dispute. Otherwise, CN wouldn't accept to cede lands to Myanmar while bullying Indonesia in her EEZ.


----------



## kankan326

striver44 said:


> As usual china will hide its death just like they hide their pandemic deaths


The one who immediately reported soldiers lives loss to public is the ones who has political ambitions. This move is like adding fuel to fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

HalfMoon said:


> Unconfirmed Reports says 30+ Indian soldiers killed.



Please provide sources even if they are OSINT sources...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

HalfMoon said:


> Unconfirmed Reports says 30+ Indian soldiers killed.


the telegraph reporting senior IA source that 34 personnel are mia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

If India thinks that they're alone in this. Just remember that almost all of asia pacific countries are already in some sort of conflict with china one way or another.



Do not back down.


----------



## HalfMoon

KaiserX said:


> Please provide sources even if they are OSINT sources...



Indian NewsX reporter.


----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 642214





KaiserX said:


> Please provide sources even if they are OSINT sources...


here


----------



## Zohair Alam

Char said:


> Listening and oral English are very hard to Chinese, most STEM students can read English in their field.



There are more Chinese students around the world speaking better English and making good hires than Indians who has the biggest quota of bad hires in the world.


----------



## Oracle

Mean while Indian News
(inki bhi koi sunn lleee)


----------



## HAIDER

Per Daily Telegraph ....34 Indian soldiers are missing ...it is called war.

*China annexes 60 square km of India in Ladakh as simmering tensions erupt between two superpowers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

from before Chinese civil wars and revolution but of course we don't clam Mongolia or North Korea's northern parts.

Tibet was our's during Yuan dynasty times from 1240 to 1354 CE. Gained independence in 1354 and then back to Chinese rule from 1720 to 1912. 1950s uprising was due to revolution and civil war. Communists won civil war for
China so when they won they take China which includes Tibet and Taiwan island. It is only due to USA support of KMT government that Taiwan has been able to defend against Communist China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

ARMalik said:


> *Folks, the shi.t is getting very, very serious indeed !! The CJCSC , Army Chief , Airchief , Naval Chief have just visited DG ISI ! All of them !!!*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mili...i-heaquarters-june-2020.671498/#post-12438663



This is important

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Raj-Hindustani said:


> all media's are reporting that casualty happened in both sides "3 indian amry Confirmed by India but chinese side are unknown because China govt is silence on this incident"



Or perhaps its easier to fool Indians by Indian politicians; like 350 killed and F-16 downed. Just saying.


----------



## CIA Mole

Throw the indians into a crevice or something. No need to show off bodies.


----------



## rott

striver44 said:


> If India thinks that they're alone in this. Just remember that almost all of asia pacific countries are already in some sort of conflict with china one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not back down.


Yea, they believe you. Now go Google for more Chinese hate news.


----------



## KaiserX

36 Indian troops missing does not translate into 30+ casualties... I want real sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

*China annexes 60 square km of India in Ladakh as simmering tensions erupt between two superpowers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 642214



All source are saying based on this confused guy... now he is saying 20.... source is a trusted Indian army........ nothing else....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272893877058506755

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481


----------



## Feng Leng

xeuss said:


> I think it is safe to say, no Indian expected this outcome. Everyone thought the Chinese would just pack up and leave.


Everybody knows the shupa powa is not afraid of Chinese warnings!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flight of falcon

Joe Shearer said:


> I get attention without asking for it. Apparently it is not the same for you. I am sorry about that but you have to do something to earn attention.
> 
> As far as the issue is concerned, if even at this stage there is not a shot fired, that speaks for itself. It will disappoint fanboys, but that's too bad.





pretty idiotic take on the situation. 

So Chinese beat the shit out of the entire company with sticks and your soldiers stood their waiting for their turn to be beaten and thrown off the cliff.

it’s beyond ridiculous now how India is trying to sugar quote the entire incident. 
heck what if they had beaten you guys AND opened fire ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Joe Shearer said:


> I have retired from discussion with the riffraff. You must decide for yourself if I have retired from discussion with you.


Hi, I know you haven't taken kindly to some of my blabberings on here but I'm genuinely interested in your take on this. 

What are the chances we took down an x number of their guys in the brawl too ? We know better than to expect the CCP to be transparent and forthcoming in their releasing any _inconvenient _information publicly.

Tit-for-tat is generally how we settle things with our western neighbour. This going to escalate or are we already even-stevens ?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## serenity

striver44 said:


> If India thinks that they're alone in this. Just remember that almost all of asia pacific countries are already in some sort of conflict with china one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not back down.



And not a single one even spoke half a word for India in the last two months. They don't care about India. They care about themselves and business. You make it sound like the world loves India and will fight against China killing themselves for India. Meanwhile it is really just USA and some western countries hoping to throw India into China's path to slow it down and take nothing except Indian money in weapons sales. Do whatever. China doesn't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Raj-Hindustani said:


> All source are saying based on this confused guy... now he is saying 20....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272893877058506755
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272850050583060481


thew news i qouted is from hourly hours hence figure may not be correct....now figure being 20 would make sense....the guy you me tioned is Telegraph correspondent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Dark1 said:


> Are you stupid. The casualty figures are from the Indian army statement at 1 pm.



No you Indians appear to be the stupid ones... your worst nightmare was a 2 front war.. modi appears to have made that into a 4 front war 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272803872554303489

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HalfMoon

KaiserX said:


> 36 Indian troops missing does not translate into 30+ casualties... I want real sources



China is not acknowledging that they are in their custody. Hence the fatalities are expected to go over 30+


----------



## Amavous

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008



This is very serious and very difficult to hide for the Indian Government. A major embarrassment indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

So what happened I thought Indians claimed all was well and flag meetings were such great success. Chinese apologized and sent mangoes to make up to Indians for their transgression.
And now this whole mess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

this would make sense, 13 executed and 20 MIA / held captive...a complete platoon i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Feng Leng

striver44 said:


> If India thinks that they're alone in this. Just remember that almost all of asia pacific countries are already in some sort of conflict with china one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not back down.


India is a shupa powa! How dare you speak like your country will save Indian azzes from the tandoori oven?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> the telegraph reporting senior IA source that 34 personnel are mia



Newx too confirmed it. I think it is being confirmed by more sources now. India officially is trying say that soldiers are missing to avoid a panic. I expect the final tally to be over 30+


----------



## zeeshe100

very very nice and fantastic news


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> this would make sense, 13 executed and 20 MIA / held captive...a complete platoon i guess
> View attachment 642218





HalfMoon said:


> Newx too confirmed it. I think it is being confirmed by more sources now. India officially is trying say that soldiers are missing to avoid a panic. I expect the final tally to be over 30+


see above ScreenShot from Telegraph correspondent....20 MIA, and 13 KIA so initial report of 34 would be correct

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272835039823163394

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

The funniest thing I've heard all day on the Indian media is how a bunch of "Analysts" were screaming on top of their lungs suggesting India takes China to the International Court of Justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sharma Ji

beijingwalker said:


> This is senseless, soliders of both sides didn't have to die. neither side has anything to gain from those soliders death.


Fully agree, neither China nor India gains from these hostilities. 

but may I also interpret your post as an admission of fatalities for the PLA as a result of this brawl ? Have they put out a clear statement on number of injured and/or killed ?


----------



## doorstar

Aspen said:


> I wonder what Pravin Sawhney will have to say about this


 said it already


----------



## striver44

Feng Leng said:


> India is a shupa powa! How dare you speak like your country will save Indian azzes from the tandoori oven?


No we're not saving anybody. For too long India has ignore china threat. A hostile india towards china is always a good thing. At least from an Indonesian perspective. Carry on.

More enemy against china = good


----------



## Char

Zohair Alam said:


> There are more Chinese students around the world speaking better English and making good hires than Indians who has the biggest quota of bad hires in the world.



It's better than before, the kids are speaking English better than their parents. IMO English occupied too much time of Chinese students.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawad alam

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


There is no place to hide on that terrain, either kill or die.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272819420419592192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


That's 200 Indian soldiers killed, injured, captured or missing! An entire reinforced company wiped out together with their colonel and major!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272900538057752578
More Indian casualties coming


----------



## jk007

Feng Leng said:


> India is a shupa powa! How dare you speak like your country will save Indian azzes from the tandoori oven?



PM Modi has spent enormous effort in improving relations with China. Seems like it did not work.
Don't you think India was indulging China with huge trade deficits etc? You are willing to risk all that? These kinds of incidents remind 1962 again. Please note that 1962 is permanently stamped on the minds of many Indians.

Not sure what China achieved with all this, other than pushing India closer into American & Japanese orbits.

No doubt India is in a difficult position too.


----------



## doorstar

Mirza Jatt said:


> Everyone who is happy about Indian soldiers being killed.... There are confirmed news of more than double the number of Chinese soldiers being killed by those 3 Indian soldiers. That's what happens when an inexperienced army challenges a battle hardened army.


 raping little kashmiri boys or shooting dead unarmed people in fake encounters counts as real battle hardening? stupid gungu!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HalfMoon

jk007 said:


> PM Modi has spent enormous effort in improving relations with China. Seems like it did not work.
> Don't you think India was indulging China with huge trade deficits etc? You are willing to risk all that? These kinds of incidents remind 1962 again. Please note that 1962 is permanently stamped on the minds of many Indians.
> 
> Not sure what China achieved with all this, other than pushing India closer into American & Japanese orbits.
> 
> No doubt India is in a difficult position too.



China shown India who is the boss.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thew news i qouted is from hourly hours hence figure may not be correct....now figure being 20 would make sense....the guy you me tioned is Telegraph correspondent



I have very straight question " How much legitimate info he is getting from the called source" 

There is no update from china or India governments... so it is a rumor as of now... till actual confirmation from any government


----------



## KaiserX

serenity said:


> And not a single one even spoke half a word for India in the last two months. They don't care about India. They care about themselves and business. You make it sound like the world loves India and will fight against China killing themselves for India. Meanwhile it is really just USA and some western countries hoping to throw India into China's path to slow it down and take nothing except Indian money in weapons sales. Do whatever. China doesn't care.



I have been saying this for years. When push comes to shove no one in the world will help India esp not America under trump who equally despises India/China and would be happy to see both fail. India under the RSS has lost all the good will it worked so hard to gain over the last few decades.

It blows my mind how Indians would vote for the BJP over Congress. At least Congress has some major accomplishment under its belt ie Bangladesh, good relations with US, good relations with Nepal, etc...

This govt in Delhi has completely screwed over Indian foreign policy and made it a huge laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thew news i qouted is from hourly hours hence figure may not be correct....now figure being 20 would make sense....the guy you me tioned is Telegraph correspondent



I have very straight question " How much legitimate info he is getting from the called source" 

There is no update from china or India governments... so it is a rumor as of now... till actual confirmation from any government


----------



## HalfMoon

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I have very straight question " How much legitimate info he is getting from the called source"
> 
> There is no update from china or India governments... so it is a rumor as of now... till actual confirmation from any government



The latest news is that Indian fatalities are 200+


----------



## KaiserX

Feng Leng said:


> That's 200 Indian soldiers killed, injured, captured or missing! An entire reinforced company wiped out together with their colonel and major!



As far fetched as this initially seems it appears to be gaining credibility with every passing hour!


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thew news i qouted is from hourly hours hence figure may not be correct....now figure being 20 would make sense....the guy you me tioned is Telegraph correspondent



I have a very straight question " How much legitimate info he is getting from the called source" 

There is no update from china or India governments... so it is a rumor as of now... till actual confirmation from any government


----------



## Amaa'n

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I have very straight question " How much legitimate info he is getting from the called source"
> 
> There is no update from china or India governments... so it is a rumor as of now... till actual confirmation from any government


check tweet of Shiv aroor....please accept our condolences to the grieving families who lost their loved ones today.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

84 pages and @silent_poison is still missing

Just saying 

@Musings @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272900538057752578
> More Indian casualties coming


oh my my....looks like abhinandan 2.0, going from mia to kia


----------



## nature is

Viva_Viet said:


> Funny comment, the dispute in SCS ( east VN sea) is much more important than any lands dispute for CN.
> 
> For examples : CN agree to cede land to Myanmar, accept to let Soviet/Russia split Mongol ( which belong to CN) to half, but CN cant accept to lose a single reef in CSC( east VN sea) even when CN only control abt 12% there ( cos PLA suck, cant fight in real war without daddy Soviets/US support) while VN control up to 65%.
> 
> CN even have water dispute wt Indonesia which is one of the most idiot dispute in the world just bcs ID water is inside CN U-shape claim



The subject matter is neighbor dispute, meaning land border. Not maritime. Get that in your head and learn how not to derail thread. That way, you'll look smarter. 

Talk about smart, do you know how to draw a big round circle? UK have island dispute halfway around the world with Mauritius and US has an island in Indian ocean. Now go draw your circle.


----------



## HalfMoon

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272900538057752578
> More Indian casualties coming



200+ Indian fatalities expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HalfMoon said:


> The latest news is that Indian fatalities are 200+



bhai, why can't you change your flag.... if people don't say, it does not mean that no once knows from which country do you belong....Pls don't quote me again because I am not interest to discuss with any false flagger...


----------



## Falcon26

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

Suggest everyone to tune in to Republic TV Live on Youtube because in less than 30 mins we're going to see Prime Monkey Arnab Gobarswami lose his shit on National TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Morpheus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

Raj-Hindustani said:


> bhai, why can't you change your flag.... if people don't say, it does not mean that no once knows from which country do you belong....Pls don't quote me again because I am not interest to discuss with any false flagger...




I carry Pakistani flag is real world. I don't carry here as technically I am an Indian and want to respect PDF rules.


----------



## Spy Master

If the casualties are 20+ or 30+ then it's not mere hand fighting. I think Indians did something, like a quick operation or something like that and in process got the unexpected stern response from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

ThePatriotReport said:


> Suggest everyone to tune in to Republic TV Live on Youtube because in less than 30 mins we're going to see Prime Monkey Arnab Gobarswami lose his shit on National TV.


provide the link


----------



## Musings

Areesh said:


> 84 pages and @silent_poison is still missing
> 
> Just saying
> 
> @Musings @DESERT FIGHTER


Poor poison. Probably hiding somewhere until this blows over.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Falcon26 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008



don't trust on him... he is not a legitimate info provider.... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894407973502977


----------



## Beskar

HAIDER said:


> provide the link



Just search Republic TV live on YT


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Areesh said:


> 84 pages and @silent_poison is still missing
> 
> Just saying
> 
> @Musings @DESERT FIGHTER



His WhatsApp RSS university is closed today it seems, all professors are busy preparing lectures in south block, new Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## untitled

HAIDER said:


> provide the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

OMG it is getting serious 
We will support CHINA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doorstar

Longhorn said:


> You probably are.
> I wouldn't disagree.


well-spotted!


----------



## koolio

Spy Master said:


> If the casualties are 20+ or 30+ then it's not mere hand fighting. I think Indians did something, like a quick operation or something like that and in process got the unexpected stern response from China.



This must have been a big grand operation from the Indians to take back some land from Chinese but in the end Indians took too many casualties hence had to retreat, but will be interesting to hear what transpires later


----------



## HalfMoon

Spy Master said:


> If the casualties are 20+ or 30+ then it's not mere hand fighting. I think Indians did something, like a quick operation or something like that and in process got the unexpected stern response from China.



Some Indian soldiers have died from bullet injuries. So it is not hand fights any longer. Chinese have raised the bar and Indians are lost on how to react.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*COPIED !!!*

Received this message from a very senior official in forces. I pray to God that the milieu out there is pacified at the earliest.

#ChinaIndiaFaceoff

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924
update from Global times chief reporter...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Anik101


----------



## darksider

india wants peace.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Musings said:


> Poor poison. Probably hiding somewhere until this blows over.



He's not the only Indian in hiding. Many are. Including who consider themselves veterans of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Feng Leng said:


> Don't worry. The captured jawans say the *chai *is fantastic.


They copied this word from us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

What I find amusing in all this. Indian establishment is desperate to move its focus to Pakistan despite getting humiliated by PLA occupying Indian claimed territory, and when they though they had weather the storm and now can focus back on Pakistan, then this happened.


----------



## HalfMoon

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *COPIED !!!*
> 
> Received this message from a very senior official in forces. I pray to God that the milieu out there is pacified at the earliest.
> 
> #ChinaIndiaFaceoff





All those missing soldiers are already dead. India is not revealing the numbers to avoid panic. More than 200+ are expected to have been killed. Some of the Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries.

Chinese have raised the bar and challenging India for a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Funny how indians are indirectly defending China on this thread and bad-mouthing Pakistan. Talk about being OFF TOPIC...............

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amavous

Indian Army statement delayed again supposed to be out 30 min ago. Wait on some more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

China provide Pakistani golden opportunity to hit Kashmir LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Feng Leng

rott said:


> They copied this word from us too.


As is "tea". Tea is pronounced "de" in many Chinese dialects including Hokkien.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rott

Feng Leng said:


> As is "tea". Tea is pronounced "de" in many Chinese dialects including Hokkien.


You're Hokkien? In Hakka it's the same as Mandarin - Chá.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Funny how indians are indirectly defending China on this thread and bad-mouthing Pakistan. Talk about being OFF TOPIC...............



because Indian and Chinese know that there is no benefits to anyone if fight will happen between India and china.

No Chinese or Indian support fight, any causalities of Indian or Chinese will not be justified because it is a kind of short tense situation.

Both countries are mature enough to talk and resolve the issue by talk...


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Spy Master said:


> If the casualties are 20+ or 30+ then it's not mere hand fighting. I think Indians did something, like a quick operation or something like that and in process got the unexpected stern response from China.


Surgical strike was attempted probably. The patient withdrew consent.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272871554800513024

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doorstar

IceCold said:


> Its a sad sad day that this IK and Bajwa duo is not taking advantage of the situation. Such a shame.


super-ultra moron or trying to deflect away from humiliation upon humiliation being piled on mother india? whether or not they are doing something, you think they'll come and announce it here first?

@viva_zhao @rott

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

I hope after this mess, Indians can be quiet for a while, afterall southwest has never been China's priority until 2017.

Otherwise the situation would have been far more one-sided when Chinese are not fighting with just fists or clubs, and I think China wont return any land if captured this time around as a good will.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hunter_hunted

HalfMoon said:


> All those missing soldiers are already dead. India is not revealing the numbers to avoid panic. More than 200+ are expected to have been killed. Some of the Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries.
> 
> Chinese have raised the bar and challenging India for a fight.



What if they are hiding for ambush. you can just hide this kind of numbers you know. 10-12 ya maybe but 200+ no man its hard to believe


----------



## darksider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272896506341670912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

waz said:


> I will also write that the Modi administration seems to be lost here and let India down the garden path.


He's not lost, bro. He's just playing *hide and seek* with Amit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Counter-Errorist

KaiserX said:


> - Pakistan launching missiles at Indian posts on the LOC- Word going around operations on the LOC ongoing. Would be a mild escalation on Pakistans part compared to what's going on at the LAC.


Missiles are high up the escalation ladder. Lots of fake missile firings were reported post Feb 27. Don't think that's true. LoC is definately hot however.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Raj-Hindustani said:


> because Indian and Chinese know that there is no benefits to anyone if fight will happen between India and china.
> 
> No Chinese or Indian support fight, any causalities of Indian or Chinese will not be justified because it is a kind of short tense situation.
> 
> *Both countries are mature enough to talk and resolve the issue by talk...*


Are bhai bas bi kar. Word's in your unit got clubbed by the Chinese as they went to them "unarmed". If this is true, you should be ready to hold accountable your civilian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians already have started attack in WIKIPEDIA page
https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/06...e-of-a-chinese-journalists-indian-news-source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KaiserX

Counter-Errorist said:


> Missiles are high up the escalation ladder. Lots of fake missile firings were reported post Feb 27. Don't think that's true. LoC is definately hot however.



Missiles as in baktar shaken bunker busting missiles launched at Indian posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


----------



## HalfMoon

hunter_hunted said:


> What if they are hiding for ambush. you can just hide this kind of numbers you know. 10-12 ya maybe but 200+ no man its hard to believe



If they were hiding, India will not claim that the soldiers were missing and did not return to the base camp. They would have said all soldiers are accounted. All the missing soldiers are already dead. India is trying to down play the incident as India is in no position to confront China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901300485795846

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

truthfollower said:


> OMG it is getting serious
> We will support CHINA


Doesn't really need saying. Pakistan should be completely ready for whatever comes to pass. China will proceed as China sees fit and Pakistan has full faith in them and is always just waiting for the instruction to join the fight against these belligerent Indians.

May Allah (swt) protect our iron brothers and keep them steadfast in their resolve.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## vi-va

【#西部战区发言人就中印边防人员在加勒万河谷地区的冲突发表声明#】西部战区新闻发言人张水利大校就中印边防人员在加勒万河谷地区的冲突对外发表声明：6月15日晚，在中印边境加勒万河谷地区，印军违背承诺，再次越过实控线非法活动，蓄意发动挑衅攻击，引发双方激烈肢体冲突，造成人员伤亡。加勒万河谷地区主权历来属我。印边防部队出尔反尔，严重违反两国有关边境问题协定协议，严重违反中印军长级会谈共识，严重损害两军关系和两国人民感情。我们要求印方严格约束一线部队，立即停止一切侵权挑衅行动，与中方相向而行，回到对话会谈解决分歧的正确轨道上来。China's military voiced strong dissatisfaction and opposition on Tuesday to India's provocative actions, which caused severe clashes and casualties, on Monday evening in the Galwan Valley region. It urged India to go back to the right track of resolving disputes via dialogue and negotiation. "The Galwan Valley region has always been a Chinese territory and the Indian border troops have seriously violated the agreements on border issues between the two countries," said Zhang Shuili, spokesperson of the Western Theater Command of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), in a statement. The provocative actions have harmed the relations between the two militaries and hurt the feelings of the people of both countries, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

masterchief_mirza said:


> Doesn't really need saying. Pakistan should be completely ready for whatever comes to pass. China will proceed as China sees fit and Pakistan has full faith in them and is always just waiting for the instruction to join the fight against these belligerent Indians.



recent standoff has something to do with Pakistan VS India on LOC?


----------



## Mumm-Ra

IceCold said:


> Its a sad sad day that this IK and Bajwa duo is not taking advantage of the situation. Such a shame.



What exactly do you want us to do? March over the LOC and just ask the Indians to go back? Do you think its that easy? If it had been, somebody would have done it long ago. This a mere skirmish with sticks and stones. Both sides will ultimately resolve this. You want us to go on a full fledged war in the middle of an pandemic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

*if you guys find your posts missing, do know it was deleted for being spam or troll post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*How can Indian soldiers drop dead without any bullets being fired??*


Are they Indian soldiers dying from fright??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

Clutch said:


> *How can Indian soldiers drop dead without any bullets being fired??*
> 
> 
> Are they Indian soldiers dying from fright??



Some Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries. It is no longer hand to hand fights.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Wikki019 said:


> when the movie is releasing?


Why is PLA scared to reveal casualties?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


----------



## Sal12

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



Epic Fail, Extremely high, massive, Intense, Top 5, highly sophisticated, 71, surgical strike are the words your kind utter here and there every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



A commander died and your joking as a media remain very quiet about the details (instead of dancing up and down last time until Chinese released pictures of tied-up your captives), and 30+ capatured however this indian still believe PLA suffer lots casualities

I am sure nothing can beat the mind of an indian, at least nothing logical

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Enigma SIG said:


> Are bhai bas bi kar. Word's in your unit got clubbed by the Chinese as they went to them "unarmed". If this is true, you should be ready to hold accountable your civilian government.



mark my word, it will be de-escalated and everything will normal... it is like a short kind of tense situation..

Both are mature country when comes to border... history also says something.... not a single bullet fired from past many years because both countries will get nothing if fight will happen... Both are powerful enough to send each other to hell... 

So they will never gonna to fight against each other for any reason or anyone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *if you guys find your posts missing, do know it was deleted for being spam or troll post*





HalfMoon said:


> Some Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries. It is no longer hand to hand fights.



One punch and Indian solders drop dead?... Indian media is reporting that the solders died without any bullets being fired.

*This is very strange. 11 Indian solders dead because of Chinese karate kicks?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

52051 said:


> A commander died and your joking as a media remain very quiet about the details (instead of dancing up and down last time until Chinese released pictures of tied-up your captives), and 30+ capatured however this indian still believe PLA suffer lots casualities
> 
> I am sure nothing can beat the mind of an indian, at least nothing logical


This tweet is proof itself:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Clutch said:


> *How can Indian soldiers drop dead without any bullets being fired??*
> 
> 
> Are they Indian soldiers dying from fright??


Crush injuries due to falling "we want peace" signs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Raj-Hindustani said:


> mark my word, it will be de-escalated and everything will normal... it is like a short kind of tense situation..
> 
> Both are mature country when comes to border... history also says something.... not a single bullet fired from past many years because both countries will get nothing if fight will happen... Both are powerful enough to send each other to hell...
> 
> So they will never gonna to fight against each other for any reason or anyone...


So everything is fine unless they fire a bullet. Gotcha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

52051 said:


> A commander died and your joking as a media remain very quiet about the details (instead of dancing up and down last time until Chinese released pictures of tied-up your captives), and 30+ capatured however this indian still believe PLA suffer lots casualities
> 
> I am sure nothing can beat the mind of an indian, at least nothing logical


Why is China not releasing numbers of Chinese soldiers killed and injured ? Unless they are supermen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

masterchief_mirza said:


> Crush injuries due to falling "we want peace" signs.



More like "we surrender"... We will make victory Bollywood movies instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

silent_poison said:


> This tweet is proof itself:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Here is India's proof
https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/06...e-of-a-chinese-journalists-indian-news-source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Sal12 said:


> Epic Fail, Extremely high, massive, Intense, Top 5, highly sophisticated, 71, surgical strike are the words your kind utter here and there every time.



I wonder if its Phantom sirgeekal shtrike on China that's resulted in blood Bath for Indians.


----------



## Flight of falcon

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924





again take your RSS lenses off and see how badly Indians got spanked..... have some shame bro seriously show some dignity and honour.... hiding and manipulating words will not salvage your pride ...

pick up your dunda and head to the front....


----------



## Jackdaws

Clutch said:


> *How can Indian soldiers drop dead without any bullets being fired??*
> 
> 
> Are they Indian soldiers dying from fright??


How do soldiers die from fright - do let us know from your first hand experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dark1 said:


> Son, when adults are fighting, kids should not speak.


India vs China is not a fight. It's a massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

silent_poison said:


> This tweet is proof itself:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


this could mean otherwise...they want to resolve the matter through peace.if Chinese casualties turn out to be lower than Indians then it will place pressure on Indian Govt by the public....on chinese side Public mood won't matter much....they are busy in their industrial development and economics, no effs given to LAC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

Indians have no shame  they will turn all their losses around on the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

silent_poison said:


> This tweet is proof itself:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Yes, I know most indians can barely read, let along read words between lines and grasp the meanings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

GamoAccu said:


> Here is India's proof
> https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/06...e-of-a-chinese-journalists-indian-news-source


Hu Xijin









Enough said...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Dark1 said:


> Galwan valley under Indian control after fresh clashes today. Confirmed news.
> 40 plus Chinese soldiers dead.
> Chinese commander to be replaced very soon.
> Chinese asking for talks again and again.



Source please!

Please do not add any new rumor... already many are running..


----------



## Flight of falcon

Dark1 said:


> Galwan valley under Indian control after fresh clashes today. Confirmed news.
> 40 plus Chinese soldiers dead.
> Chinese commander to be replaced very soon.
> Chinese asking for talks again and again.




Modi while hiding in bunker is feeding latest RSS news among his Bakhts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Jackdaws said:


> How do soldiers die from fright - do let us know from your first hand experience



Ask the Indian solders at the LOC in Kashmir. ...



masterchief_mirza said:


> India vs China is not a fight. It's a massacre.



I (don't) feel sorry for the Indians.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> this could mean otherwise...they want to resolve the matter through peace.if Chinese casualties turn out to be lower than Indians then it will place pressure on Indian Govt by the public....on chinese side Public mood won't matter much....they are busy in their industrial development and economics, no effs given to LAC


Wrong just see how Chinese are reacting on Weibo


----------



## HalfMoon

masterchief_mirza said:


> India vs China is not a fight. It's a massacre.



Killing 200+ Indian soldiers in one night is no joke. It simply demonstrated what China is capable of.


----------



## xeuss

When will the Indian media blame Congress and Nehru for all this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Dark1 said:


> See their story on the 2 Indian embassy staff. Totally in favour of Pakistan , though its a obvious reaction to India expelling 2 Pakistani spies.
> Bbc is anti india so not credibile.


Pakistani diplomats did not hit and run, you crafty chanakya putra, injuns did. 2 entirely different scenarios


> BBC is anti india so not credibile.


if anything it is anti Pakistan but pragmatic with it. your chiefs are making it hard for BBC to spin it in favor of injuns without making itself look retarded like modi media

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


@Areesh Rat is here


----------



## MilSpec

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> this could mean otherwise...they want to resolve the matter through peace.if Chinese casualties turn out to be lower than Indians then it will place pressure on Indian Govt by the public....on chinese side Public mood won't matter much....they are busy in their industrial development and economics, no effs given to LAC


Given you are part of staff, Please do educate how does public mood matter in PRC in any form? Are we forgetting the nature of governance in PRC?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spy Master

Dark1 said:


> Galwan valley under Indian control after fresh clashes today. Confirmed news.
> 40 plus Chinese soldiers dead.
> Chinese commander to be replaced very soon.
> Chinese asking for talks again and again.


Sir, Please enlighten us, in fact do it for the whole world, which weed are you smoking? Tell us and we shall always be in debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

The first time in 45 years that a Chinese soldier has been killed by an Indian soldier. China will not accept losing face. Indian political deterrence has failed and now they may have to back up their bravado with their military unless the Indians pullback themselves.

RIP Indian hopes for deterrence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

KaiserX said:


> Indians have no shame  they will turn all their losses around on the Chinese.



Their strategy is quite clear. They want to claim that equal response has already been made by claiming Chinese casualties (to claim victory or at least parity to their public for face saving) and go back and talk because they can’t do much else...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Dark1 said:


> Why is China not releasing numbers of Chinese soldiers killed and injured ? Unless they are supermen.



They never release anything about that in such minor encounters in the past, so why now?

But if you can read words, the official governemt statement in China actually tell you there is little caucalities on Chinese side if you know how to read Chinese government statement.

And I am sure, if China has someone being killed, your modi government would have released it, instead of just a blur words of "causalities on both sides".And when you commander died in a fist fight, typically it will suggest that your troop is collapsed, which explain why China captured a few dozens of you as well, as reported by UK news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272914227519303680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

HalfMoon said:


> Killing 200+ Indian soldiers in one night is no joke. It simply demonstrated what China is capable of.


Yes it's no joke and China dosnt have the balls to accomplish that without escalating .if there are casualties on Indian side be rest assured there are on Chinese side too.
They attacked when when every thing was settled and no one was expecting anything on the Indian side .surprise did take the toll on Indian side but not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

The_Sidewinder said:


> I want your weed bra



You should ask your drug addict sardars in the military who are being killed and spanked by Pakistanis and Chinese everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

HalfMoon said:


> You should ask your drug addict sardars in the military who are being killed and spanked by Pakistanis and Chinese everyday.


Okey you are a Bangladeshi


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians are busy on WIKIPEDIA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_China–India_skirmishes#cite_note-3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Spy Master said:


> Sir, Please enlighten us, in fact do it for the whole world, which weed are you smoking? Tell us and we shall always be in debt.


Combination of new shipment of Russian vodka and Afghan Charas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Clutch said:


> Ask the Indian solders at the LOC in Kashmir. ...
> 
> 
> 
> I (don't) feel sorry for the Indians.


Lol. They've only seen their opponents scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272914227519303680


I dont think IA will release info of more deaths


----------



## Spy Master

Tonight On Arnab Goswami’s Show: 
1. India kills 7 million Chinese soldiers. 
2. India taken over Beijing and Gongzhou 
3. Indian Army has *arrested* Xi Jinping from his house 
4. Chicken Corn Soup will now be called “Curry Soup” in China 
5. CHANGZHOU city to be renamed CHENNAI 2

COPIED TROLL POST

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Salza

@ topic

This is huge this is big. Have people really realized the repercussions of this development. Chinese are truly inside IoK now and moving forward they won't back down an inch.

Clearly Pakistan and China have realized that over confident Modi Govt, wants to open a front at GB (Pakistan side of Kashmir) which will obviously impact CPEC and Chinese interest in the region. So necessary actions are being taken by both the countries. Strong Pakistani reply last year on Feb 27 depicted that as well.

Now as far as India is concerned, this is another shocking and 'unexpected' humiliation for them and now they have to rethink about their goals regarding Kashmir that they may very well not get sandwiched by both China and Pak in case of a limited war. For now they are out of words, hence a complete silence from their top brass.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## The_Sidewinder

xeuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


That's the ground reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Spy Master said:


> Tonight On Arnab Goswami’s Show:
> 1. India kills 7 million Chinese soldiers.
> 2. India taken over Beijing and Gongzhou
> 3. Indian Army has *arrested* Xi Jinping from his house
> 4. Chicken Corn Soup will now be called “Curry Soup” in China
> 5. CHANGZHOU city to be renamed CHENNAI 2
> 
> COPIED TROLL POST


You forget the classical line "The nation wants to ask " lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Salza said:


> @ topic
> 
> This is huge this is big. Have people really realized the repercussions of this development. Chinese are truly inside IoK now and moving forward they won't back down an inch.
> 
> Clearly Pakistan and China have realized that over confident Modi Govt, wants to open a front at GB (Pakistan side of Kashmir) which will obviously impact CPEC and Chinese interest in the region. So necessary actions are being taken by both the countries. Strong Pakistani reply last year on Feb 27 depicted that as well.
> 
> Now as far as India is concerned, this is another shocking and 'unexpected' humiliation for them and now they have to rethink about their goals regarding Kashmir that they may very well not get sandwiched by both China and Pak in case of a limited war. For now they are out of words, hence a complete silence from their top brass.



Exactly, none of this would have occurred unless China took Pakistan into confidence. Seems to be a co-ordinated joint effort between the 2 in Kashmir and Nepal to push back Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

MilSpec said:


> Given you are part of staff, Please do educate how does public mood matter in PRC in any form? Are we forgetting the nature of governance in PRC?


no need to point your guns at me, kindly focus on the mess at your hand......everyone know how Public sentiments influence the Indian Military and Govt conduct....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beskar

*Arnab Gobarswami:* "Its time to Isolate China Globally" 


This shit's better than any standup I've seen lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IceCold

Mumm-Ra said:


> What exactly do you want us to do? *March over the LOC and just ask the Indians to go back*? Do you think its that easy? If it had been, somebody would have done it long ago. This a mere skirmish with sticks and stones. Both sides will ultimately resolve this. You want us to go on a full fledged war in the middle of an pandemic?


Dont be stupid! Where have i implied as such? Dont try to put words into my mouth. There are plenty of options that can rattle Indians and none require crossing over. For starters look at how India is hurting us, from LOC to Balochistan everywhere Indian hand is involved, why cant we repay in similar fashion? Why does PM Khan needs to give statements that shows weakness on our part. Even if we have nothing, our economy is in shambles etc, we dont have to shout from the roof top and let everyone know as well. Why cant PM Khan and COAS give statements the way Indians do? Just rattle them. Modi spoke openly about Balochistan, why did PM Khan and Bajwa stopped Sikhs from opening a similar office in Pakistan?
and as for as Ladakh what is happening there is only a spoiler, real movie is yet to come. We should be prepared for that and can initiate a starter of our own as well. Just to put pressure on India. Lets see if their crumble or not. For e.g It should be us who should be hitting and pounding Indians across the LOC to IB yet today they have the audacity to initiate cross border fire because they know we are only reactionary, "Moo tor jawab diya" 
And stop being a fuckin apologist. I am too IK supporter, just read my signature but that does not mean i will stop short of calling spade a spade. That stands true for army as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



After 87 pages the rat is back

And like always and as expected with a very weak face saving excuse 

@rott @Musings @Pakistani Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

*One more thing, killing high ranking military officer (colonel) in gruesome manner is more a strong signal for Indian Army/Govt. *Enough said!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zapper

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> I'll let you off the hook on this one. This latest trouncing must be traumatizing


Poor comeback


----------



## Khanivore

The_Sidewinder said:


> I want your weed *bra*


It's bruh or brah, not "bra".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Zee news is confirming 20 Indian soldiers killed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

nature is said:


> You said neighbor, maritime isn't land border.
> 
> Everyone has dispute with everyone in SCS, not just China. The claims are overlapping to a great extent.
> 
> Do the ratio, India is the aggressor, land grabber in South Asia.


Yeah why don't you ask the world who's seen as a territory grabber on a global perspective...be it maritime or land


----------



## IceCold

Raj-Hindustani said:


> China is a mature country when comes to border... history also says something.... not a single bullet fired from past many years because China will get nothing if fight will happen, it wants to remain focused on developing economically and focus on US but China is powerful enough to send India to hell if provoked...



Here! I have fixed it for you. India and Mature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

KaiserX said:


> Zee news is confirming 20 Indian soldiers killed...


Source/Pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

KaiserX said:


> Zee news is confirming 20 Indian soldiers killed...


And all of them apparently slipped while holding hands in hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

silent_poison said:


> Wrong just see how Chinese are reacting on Weibo


just see the reaction of Indians onton too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Source/Pic?



All over OSINT sources ie Indian twitter. Multiple tweets coming in. Twitter seems to be the most reliable source these days  will post source when more is known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Areesh said:


> After 87 pages the rat is back
> 
> And like always and as expected with a very weak face saving excuse
> 
> @rott @Musings @Pakistani Fighter



Bro, you're hilarious!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Right now listening to Arnab Goswami and want to ask him what he is one ???


----------



## Longhorn

Khanivore said:


> It's bruh or brah, not "bra".


That must have been a Freudian slip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

ThePatriotReport said:


> *Arnab Gobarswami:* "Its time to Isolate China Globally"
> 
> 
> This shit's better than any standup I've seen lately.



Man, it's the first time I watch an Indian TV show. It give me weird satisfaction as this man shouting war against us.


----------



## Zarvan

ThePatriotReport said:


> *Arnab Gobarswami:* "Its time to Isolate China Globally"
> 
> 
> This shit's better than any standup I've seen lately.


I thought I was the only one watching him. He also said we are superior Military wise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Khanivore said:


> It's bruh or brah, not "bra".



Bobs and vagene at work here??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917757336543232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917839180001287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272918553365147648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272918586588188674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. They've only seen their opponents scared.


Your colonel is tortured till his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

doorstar said:


> super-ultra moron or trying to deflect away from humiliation upon humiliation being piled on mother india? whether or not they are doing something, you think they'll come and announce it here first?
> 
> @viva_zhao @rott


Did India announced it here before violating ceasefire yet the new is all over. When something happens everyone knows and when it doesnt, you can make excuses all day long and take solace that they might be doing something they wont announce it here. Wake up 21st century.


----------



## Char

silent_poison said:


> Wrong just see how Chinese are reacting on Weibo



Chinese are against releasing the captives too soon as in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> because Indian and Chinese know that there is no benefits to anyone if fight will happen between India and china.
> 
> No Chinese or Indian support fight, any causalities of Indian or Chinese will not be justified because it is a kind of short tense situation.
> 
> Both countries are mature enough to talk and resolve the issue by talk...






Your assertions are not supported by the fact of the killing of at least 3 india soldiers by the Chinese military. Maturity does not come in to it. The huge, unbridgeable power and might differential in favour of China does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

arnab is in for some whopping

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272918690300751878

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Dude 


Zarvan said:


> I thought I was the only one watching him. He also said we are superior Military wise



Dude why is he talking to the chinese person like that? LOL...He is asking the chinese guy questions that should be asked from the government... WTF is wrong with his guy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

De-escalation will occur - neither side wants full conflict and India will unfortunately have to appease its masses while still capitulating.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

Salza said:


> @ topic
> 
> This is huge this is big. Have people really realized the repercussions of this development. Chinese are truly inside IoK now and moving forward they won't back down an inch.
> 
> Clearly Pakistan and China have realized that over confident Modi Govt, wants to open a front at GB (Pakistan side of Kashmir) which will obviously impact CPEC and Chinese interest in the region. So necessary actions are being taken by both the countries. Strong Pakistani reply last year on Feb 27 depicted that as well.
> 
> Now as far as India is concerned, this is another shocking and 'unexpected' humiliation for them and now they have to rethink about their goals regarding Kashmir that they may very well not get sandwiched by both China and Pak in case of a limited war. For now they are out of words, hence a complete silence from their top brass.



This is just the start. There is much more coming specially from LoC as soon as the Chinese Military has reached a certain 'area', it will be the green signal to Pakistan and then it is all guns blazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

silent_poison said:


> Wrong just see how Chinese are reacting on Weibo


How are they reacting? Details?


----------



## Areesh

Rocsa said:


> De-escalation will occur - neither side wants full conflict and India will *unfortunately* have to appease its masses while still capitulating.



Not unfortunately 

India deserves it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> arnab is in for some whopping


Ohh boy. Better remove my headphones. As there would be alot of yelling by angry people


----------



## Zarvan

M.Bison said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> Dude why is he talking to the chinese person like that? LOL...He is asking the chinese guy questions that should be asked from the government... WTF is wrong with his guy..


Republic TV has hired even bigger and more louder guy for its Hindi version and trust me he is even bigger comedian than Arnab. He literally looks like Sunny Deol in a patriotic movie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Pakistani Fighter said:


> How are they reacting? Details?



Yaar tum bhi kis chutye ko serious lai rahai ho???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Zarvan said:


> I thought I was the only one watching him. He also said we are superior Military wise



and that India is a superior country compared to China. I swear these bhartis have lost all touch with reality. They think Australian Navy will come to their rescue in case of a full blown war

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MirageBlue

HalfMoon said:


> You should ask your drug addict sardars in the military who are being killed and spanked by Pakistanis and Chinese everyday.



You've revealed your true identity. Get the Indian flag off your profile, you faker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Zarvan said:


> Republic TV has hired even bigger and more louder guy for its Hindi version and trust me he is even bigger comedian than Arnab. He literally looks like Sunny Deol in a patriotic movie



This shit is crazy, they are so dramatic and everything is so eccentric. Everything is so filmy.. ahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

*Indian government response is PATHETIC

some shit about dialogue and keeping peace blah blah blah


It looks like the Indians hate lost their balls*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KaiserX

This is hugely embarrassing for India then again they have no shame left after feb of last year.

Reports also coming from various Indian sources in that 130+ Indian soldiers are injured from these clashes. Expect the fatalities to rise from the current confirmed 20. Numbers of soldier's captured appears to be ranging from 20-36. Situation is still very fluid. Yet to hear from Modi then again this guy couldn't sell chai or please his own wife if his life depended on it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272918690300751878


High level meeting with Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Om Shanti



Sorry Bhagat too late for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

KaiserX said:


> This is hugely embarrassing for India then again they have no shame left after feb of last year.
> 
> Reports also coming from various Indian sources in that 130+ Indian soldiers are injured from these clashes. Expect the fatalities to rise from the current confirmed 20.



Where do you see 20 confirmed and can you please provide a link? Thanks man.


----------



## Amaa'n

hold on to your popcorn boys

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

President Trump is in "good" mood now, thanks to Modi....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arjunk

Protest_again said:


> This is such a looser post I tell you.
> Pakistanis also whine about India interference in your country. But world doesn't take cognizance of such nonsense much less put us in grey list. Lol.
> 
> Secondly, India also did nuclear tests, today it is default nuclear power, deals with the world freely in nuclear trade.
> 
> So you tell me, which is soft power. Don't embarrass yourself much further.



You can't even control the only other Hindu majority country in the world, and your puppet hasnia is soon to be thrown out by Banlgadesh. While Pakistan is able to influence the USA and China's decisions greatly, and India has been excluded in the Afghan peace process. No one has come to your rescue except for IT Cells and American keyboard warriors on Reddit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917064584323072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

What is confirmed so far? 3 deaths?


----------



## Wikki019

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917064584323072



I think WION is not a credible source


----------



## vi-va

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Let's focus on China for now. We can take care of Pakistan later. Let's fight on one front, shall we?


No more 2.5 front war strategy? Come on. Your master Modi is thumping 56 inch chest for 2.5 front war. Don't disappoint us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## M.Bison

Agha Sher said:


> What is confirmed so far? 3 deaths?



Indians are saying 20 deaths including 1 high ranking officer on the Indian side. Indians are saying they killed a lot of Chinese but nothing confirmed by chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

hussain0216 said:


> *Indian government response is PATHETIC
> 
> some shit about dialogue and keeping peace blah blah blah
> 
> 
> It looks like the Indians hate lost their balls*



They never had any balls... I'm telling you Pakistan can easily liberate Kashmir and free its native population of Hindutva occupation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917064584323072


After Zee its Wion which are Hindutwa news channels. So India has indirectly accepted 20 deaths
@Joe Shearer what u say?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272917064584323072



All occupiers will be sent back.



RB200 said:


>



Thanks for the interest in Kashmir. 



Pakistani Fighter said:


> After Zee its Wion which are Hindutwa news channels. So India has indirectly accepted 20 deaths
> @Joe Shearer what u say?



They will keep denying until they cannot deny anymore.

Low caste or upper caste, all are the same. They all act the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KaiserX

Wikki019 said:


> I think WION is not a credible source



Zee news is also reporting. Indian media is more close to the govt than our media. They would never release such info unless it was approved by higher ups

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

TheGreatMaratha said:


> If this escalates too much, India should make incursions into Tibet. No point in being defensive. We should take the fight to their land.



 Please you're most welcome. We'll serve you even better tea. 
@Feng Leng

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Microsoft

@Zapper Oh no no no no no!!! Are you still keeping score??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> All occupiers will be sent back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interest in Kashmir.


alot of iranian noticed hindu atheist indians talking trash about iran it is time to stand with pakistan a country more closer to iran

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Novice09

hussain0216 said:


> *Indian government response is PATHETIC
> 
> some shit about dialogue and keeping peace blah blah blah
> 
> 
> It looks like the Indians hate lost their balls*



No talks... save this reply... keep an eye on IB... IA is getting mobilized to ensure that no third party try to take advantage of Indo-China WAR... and if so, let it be... unprecedented movement in Air...

20 Indian Soldiers attained veergati... 30+ are missing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> this could mean otherwise...they want to resolve the matter through peace.if Chinese casualties turn out to be lower than Indians then it will place pressure on Indian Govt by the public....on chinese side Public mood won't matter much....they are busy in their industrial development and economics, no effs given to LAC


Most likely interpretation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jk007

arjunk said:


> You can't even control the only other Hindu majority country in the world, and your puppet hasnia is soon to be thrown out by Banlgadesh. While Pakistan is able to influence the USA and China's decisions greatly, and India has been excluded in the Afghan peace process. No one has come to your rescue except for IT Cells and American keyboard warriors on Reddit.



*Nepal has it's own interests. No one is another's brother in real world. If religion is a bond between nations, then how come many other nations having same religion fight among themselves.
*Hasina is not a puppet of India. She has her own interests. It is just she does not define her / her party's identity as anti-India.
*Pakistan is a national security state. They have a great leverage in accomplishing certain tasks. On the otherhand, India is a diverse nation. Contrary to popular opinion, there is NO unity in diversity. Based on the religion of an Indian, you can assume the political beliefs of that person with 80% accuracy.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

RB200 said:


> alot of iranian noticed hindu atheist indians talking trash about iran it is time to stand with pakistan a country more closer to iran



In sha Allah, I hope we can better our ties. It is my wish.

Thank you Iranian brothers for supporting justice for Muslim brothers of occupied J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Amaa'n

IA new statement will read that in last night incident several were critically injured and have now succumbed to their injuries hence the casaulities increased drastically

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In sha Allah, I hope we can better our ties. It is my wish.
> 
> Thank you Iranian brothers for supporting justice for Muslim brothers of occupied J&K.


inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wikki019

Novice09 said:


> No talks... save this reply... keep an eye on IB... IA is getting mobilized to ensure that no third party try to take advantage of Indo-China WAR... and if so, let it be... unprecedented movement in Air...
> 
> 20 Indian Soldiers attained veergati... 30+ are missing...



you wish, this is not 62. We will not repeat the mistake of Ayub khan it will be a 2 front war

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## vi-va

striver44 said:


> If India thinks that they're alone in this. Just remember that almost all of asia pacific countries are already in some sort of conflict with china one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not back down.


Americans:
Go head India, my pawn. Just do it, have you seen how Americans incite Georgia to attack Russia. You have my back, just like how I backed Georgia.
BJP/RSS/Modi:
Go F yourself. We are not that stupid.
Americans:
You are.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

These Indian Soldiers and Senior Indian Army Officer killed in clashes with Chinese Army:

Modi Government and Indian Armed Forces all have gone into gutter, India has lost, the biggest Indian government reply is, NO reply!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> arnab is in for some whopping


Painful to watch this nonsense show but one of the indian dude just admitted (in the most nationalist tv show in that country) that China is superior militarily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

doorstar said:


> if anything it is anti Pakistan but pragmatic with it. your chiefs are making it hard for BBC to spin it in favor of injuns without making itself look retarded like modi media


Spot on. Perfect analysis of the BBC. You only need to read the drivel that constitutes its south Asia section and the last two M ilyas Khan articles to understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Wikki019 said:


> you wish this is not 62, we will not repeat the mistake of Ayub khan it will be a 2 front war



I wish it leads to a 1962 situation but the Pajeets will back off by having their "sweet talking" diplomats go to Beijing to beg for China to "stop" pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Novice09

ThePatriotReport said:


> and that India is a superior country compared to China. I swear these bhartis have lost all touch with reality. They think Australian Navy will come to their rescue in case of a full blown war



We Indians know that nobody is coming to fight for us... Not Australia nor USA...


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IceCold said:


> Here! I have fixed it for you. India and Mature



Its happen both way.. Sir.

If one do childest behaviour than the mature method does not get apply..

So I will repeat again that, China and India are mature enough to resolve the issue by talk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

viva_zhao said:


> Americans:
> Go head India, my pawn. Just do it, have you seen how Americans incite Georgia to attack Russia. You have my back, just like how I backed Georgia.
> BJP/RSS/Modi:
> Go F yourself. We are not that stupid.
> Americans:
> You are.


???????
I don't understand


----------



## Yankee-stani

viva_zhao said:


> Americans:
> Go head India, my pawn. Just do it, have you seen how Americans incite Georgia to attack Russia. You have my back, just like how I backed Georgia.
> BJP/RSS/Modi:
> Go F yourself. We are not that stupid.
> Americans:
> You are.









Modi probably in his PM office rn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wikki019

OsmanAli98 said:


> I wish it leads to a 1962 situation but the Pajeets will back off by having their "sweet talking" diplomats go to Beijing to beg for China to "stop" pathetic



they are running like a headless chicken since morning to deescalate and have peace with china.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jackdaws

JohnWick said:


> Your colonel is tortured till his death.


That's sad but part of being a soldier. You guys wouldn't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Zapper said:


> Global Times editor in chief
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



Why do you keep posting the same shit and inflating the forum with your crap? You posed that tweet for like the 20th time stop spamming us with your garbage. Mods need to take care of this guy.. Kick him from the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Fighter said:


> After Zee its Wion which are Hindutwa news channels. So India has indirectly accepted 20 deaths
> @Joe Shearer what u say?



Why do you watch these channels after the first time? They will rot your brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Novice09

Wikki019 said:


> you wish this is not 62, we will not repeat the mistake of Ayub khan it will be a 2 front war



Lets see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Your assertions are not supported by the fact of the killing of at least 3 india soldiers by the Chinese military. Maturity does not come in to it. The huge, unbridgeable power and might differential in favour of China does.



Casualties happened both sides after around 50 years.. Its enough to prove my point..


----------



## Yankee-stani

M.Bison said:


> Indians are saying 20 deaths including 1 high ranking officer on the Indian side. Indians are saying they killed a lot of Chinese but nothing confirmed by chinese.



It does not matter how many "Pajeets" kill Chinese the Chinese killed a Colonel a high ranking officer if reports purport to be confirmed thats major

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jk007

Rocsa said:


> De-escalation will occur - neither side wants full conflict and India will unfortunately have to appease its masses while still capitulating.



You mean - give away the mountain peaks?? may not happen.

Herez my predictions:
a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
d) China has lost 5g market in India. 
e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.

Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

Novice09 said:


> Lets see...



will see, maybe you missed all the joint exercises and preparations of PLA and PA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

OsmanAli98 said:


> It does not matter how many "Pajeets" kill Chinese the Chinese killed a Colonel a high ranking officer if reports purport to be confirmed thats major



Yeah, colonel is a big deal but still Chinese should be transparent. That why fake Indian information doesn't take over. Indians love to exaggerate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Salza said:


> @ topic
> 
> This is huge this is big. Have people really realized the repercussions of this development. Chinese are truly inside IoK now and moving forward they won't back down an inch.
> 
> Clearly Pakistan and China have realized that over confident Modi Govt, wants to open a front at GB (Pakistan side of Kashmir) which will obviously impact CPEC and Chinese interest in the region. So necessary actions are being taken by both the countries. Strong Pakistani reply last year on Feb 27 depicted that as well.
> 
> Now as far as India is concerned, this is another shocking and 'unexpected' humiliation for them and now they have to rethink about their goals regarding Kashmir that they may very well not get sandwiched by both China and Pak in case of a limited war. For now they are out of words, hence a complete silence from their top brass.


A number of white people in ivory towers in USA and Europe are face-palming as we speak.

India was quite literally their blunt tool of choice to tame the Dragon. They should have seen the warning signs of this Bollywood incompetence last February. I have said it repeatedly and will say it again. 

Hindustan is a circus masquerading as a nation.

Big set back for Anglo-America.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Yankee-stani

striver44 said:


> ???????
> I don't understand



Basically the US tells a third rate country eg-Georgia or India to pick a fight with a juggernaut like China and Russia by giving advanced weaponry and fooling their public "they are strong" then said leader eg-Modi or Sasakshvelli is to fight and they lose badly in that short conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

M.Bison said:


> Yeah, colonel is a big deal but still Chinese should be transparent. That why fake Indian information doesn't take over. Indians love to exaggerate.


Chinese are responsible they dont want to degrade themselves to troll war with the indians

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## KaiserX

Indian Army sources now confirming OVER 20+ soldiers killed:

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-china-reactions-modi-govt-1689556-2020-06-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

M.Bison said:


> Yeah, colonel is a big deal but still Chinese should be transparent. That why fake Indian information doesn't take over. Indians love to exaggerate.



Beijing is taking the situation in calm manner I think they want the "Pajeets" to figure how to tune the news of the clashes for domestic consumption

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HalfMoon

jk007 said:


> You mean - give away the mountain peaks?? may not happen.
> 
> Herez my predictions:
> a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
> b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
> c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
> d) China has lost 5g market in India.
> e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
> f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
> g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
> h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.
> 
> Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.



LoL India is not doing any charity. Indians will still be in queue to buy Chines cell phones and laptops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504


Big News @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

RB200 said:


> Chinese are responsible they dont want to degrade themselves to troll war with the indians



Yeah, that might be true but we have no narrative. Who was the aggressor? obviously it happened overnight and does that mean the Indians tried to attack the Chinese? or did the Chinese try and reclaim more of their lands and were met with Indian occupiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Novice09 said:


> We Indians know that nobody is coming to fight for us... Not Australia nor USA...


 your gd bakshi just threatened a Chinese guest live on Repblic TV:
to paraphrase:
"you'll have to face a 2 front war, pajeets and the [NATO] alliance has China surrounded, you only have Pakistan and N.Korea"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

rott said:


> View attachment 642226


Entire platoon gone? OMG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HalfMoon

rott said:


> View attachment 642226



First 3 then 11 now 20. It would 200+ shortly.

They have to inform the families of the dead soldiers before confirming officially.

It will take time to relay the news to 200+ families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

jk007 said:


> Herez my predictions:
> a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
> b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
> c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
> d) China has lost 5g market in India.
> e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
> f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
> g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
> h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.
> 
> Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.




Come Indian, what these things will do for you, when the whole world now knows by these clashes is Indians are certified COWARDS, Indian Army has lost its grace, demoralized, killed, slapped upon, and brow-beaten.

You are only as good as killing poor Kashmirs, and raping women. India has fallen from grace as a global power. India can never become a super-power, Chinese are your bosses, admit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ArNOB is giving bhashan to Chinese on how isolated they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.Bison

doorstar said:


> your gd bakshi just threatened a Chinese guest live on Repblic TV:
> to paraphrase:
> "you'll have to face a 2 front war, pajeets and the [NATO] alliance has China surrounded, you only have Pakistan and N.Korea"


wtf did North Korea do? they are not even part of this.. LOL Indians going crazy. Hes going to start yelling Randi khana soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Entire platoon gone? OMG



200+ Indian soldiers dead.


----------



## Amavous

20+


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bossman

jk007 said:


> You mean - give away the mountain peaks?? may not happen.
> 
> Herez my predictions:
> a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
> b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
> c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
> d) China has lost 5g market in India.
> e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
> f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
> g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
> h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.
> 
> Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.



India has already capitulated to China. To maintain its vote bank Modi will most probably do some thing against Pakistan. At that point China and Pakistan will take coordinated actions. This scenario has been played out and discussed in many discussions between PLA and Pakistan Army. Modi is riding a Tiger, which will ultimately devour him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Big News @PanzerKiel



How can some soldiers cause 20+ deaths without firing a bullet? Does it even make sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

HalfMoon said:


> 200+ Indian soldiers dead.


I got the news that India wants to kill 20 Chinese soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> Global Times editor in chief
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



Looks like they are taking pity on the Indians from that message.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KaiserX

This is a huge loss for the IA. Hell for any army to take such level of losses is unsustainable. Just this month 7+ Indian Army soldiers killed on the lOC by Pakistani army.

And just today so far 20+ killed on the LAC. If Modi doesn't respond now it would be accepting total defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Max said:


> How can some soldiers cause 20+ deaths without firing a bullet? Does it even make sense?


LOL... I was just wondering the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arsalan

This is getting out of control!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Now confirmed 20 casualties from Indian sides...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

rott said:


> View attachment 642226


This tells it was not a melee fight as earlier reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

doorstar said:


> your gd bakshi just threatened a Chinese guest live on Repblic TV:
> to paraphrase:
> "you'll have to face a 2 front war, pajeets and the [NATO] alliance has China surrounded, you only have Pakistan and N.Korea"



NATO defending the Pajeets lol nah they will sit back in their "Ivory towers" in Brussels

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

Arsalan said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
> Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!



Def sounds like a large scale artillery barrage or air strikes. Taking this many losses would be very tough by just infantry battles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Arsalan said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
> Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!



Arsalan bhai, where do you see 145 injured and 39 captured and do you have a link?


----------



## Max

rott said:


> LOL... I was just wondering the same thing.



Something surely happened which Indians are not telling, you can't cause 20+ deaths in hand to hand fights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HalfMoon

Arsalan said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
> Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!



200+ Indian soldiers have died. They have to inform the families of the dead soldiers before confirming officially. So It will take time to relay the news to 200+ families before it is confirmed officially.


----------



## Novice09

Wikki019 said:


> will see, maybe you missed all the joint exercises and preparations of PLA and PA



No... Never... There were reasons for saying "two front war"...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272922421927034880


doorstar said:


> your gd bakshi just threatened a Chinese guest live on Repblic TV:
> to paraphrase:
> "you'll have to face a 2 front war, pajeets and the [NATO] alliance has China surrounded, you only have Pakistan and N.Korea"



I don't watch bullshit of Arnab... or any other private news channel... Only DD News @9:00 PM... If missed, google news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

We are seeing lot of indian army activity at Rajistan sector . Get ready

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Max

@PakSword brother change the title to 20+.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Yankee-stani

>Be India

America-We need you guys to focus on the damn Chinese

India-BUT BUTT PAKISTAN IS TERRORISTAN AND BIG ENEMY

America-China no fight no weapons

India-Yes sir


----------



## rott

Max said:


> Something surely happened which Indians are not telling, you can't cause 20+ deaths in hand to hand fights.


Very bloody fistfight I guess. Also, they used steel rods. This is just my speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925596197236741

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vi-va

OsmanAli98 said:


> Modi probably in his PM office rn


Americans to Mikheil Saakashvili:
Georgia, my pawn. You have my back, go bite Russia.




Americans:
Fight with Russia for Georgia, you nuts?





Mikheil Saakashvili:
Fcuk, I was sold by Americans. Now I find new home in Ukraine.





Americans to Modi:
Modi my pawn, go bite Pakistan and China. You have my back.
Modi:
Yes, sir. I have 56 inch chest. I can fight 2.5 front war, take both Pakistan and China.
...
...
...
...


Modi:
Things not going well, where are Americans?

Chinese and American in Hawaii:
Now we can talk about how much India can be sold this time. Higher than Georgia I suppose.





*Pompeo to Meet His Chinese Counterpart in Hawaii for Talks*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dariush the Great

rott said:


> Very bloody fistfight I guess. Also, they used steel rods. This is just my speculation.


what did the chinese do to those poor indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ARMalik said:


> This is just the start. There is much more coming specially from LoC as soon as the Chinese Military has reached a certain 'area', it will be the green signal to Pakistan and then it is all guns blazing.







Judging from the news that's coming in now, sounds like the Chinese have done something far worst to the indians than what the american did to the Iraqis back in March 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rott

I can't seem to catch up reading this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

viva_zhao said:


> No more 2.5 front war strategy? Come on. Your master Modi is thumping 56 inch chest for 2.5 front war. Don't disappoint us.


No.


----------



## Passionaire

More is coming up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272922421927034880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Microsoft said:


> Looks like they are taking pity on the Indians from that message.


Lol. To me it looks like they just scared to release their numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

rott said:


> Very bloody fistfight I guess. Also, they used steel rods. This is just my speculation.



What Chinese military officials are saying about this incident?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> what did the chinese do to those poor indians


No clue bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

RB200 said:


> what did the chinese do to those poor indians





RB200 said:


> what did the chinese do to those poor indians






Something far worst than what the americans did to the Iraqis in March 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Foxtrot Alpha @WebMaster title must be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

rott said:


> Please you're most welcome. We'll serve you even better tea.
> @Feng Leng


We'll be grateful if you serve us tea while we take Tibet. Thanks.


----------



## KaiserX

Indian Army to release a statement anytime now- Judging from them releasing a statement before retaliating it shows that India still wants to de-escalate. Armies don't rush to release statements before retaliating....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Janjua

Yeh tho lulwa hogiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

KaiserX said:


> Indian Army to release a statement anytime now- Judging from them releasing a statement before retaliating it shows that India still wants to de-escalate. Armies don't rush to release statements before retaliating....


ehmm US did that many times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

Max said:


> How can some soldiers cause 20+ deaths without firing a bullet? Does it even make sense?


I think hammers, rods, stun rods are allowed, imo..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Something far worst than what the americans did to the Iraqis in March 2003.


Any idea, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

People keep quoting the global times editor but read his tweet carefully. He says China is not releasing numbers because they don't want to stoke public anger. Then he says it is goodwill by Beijing. Goodwill means what to the Indians?

Please read the tweet carefully before you start your RSS bhakt bullshit..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Max said:


> What Chinese military officials are saying about this incident?


Nothing much as yet. Will update if there is anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

OMG more than 20

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624BREAKING: Can confirm that the Indian Army fatality number in the #GalwanValley clash is more than 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Last year a desperate Kashmiri in pulwama kills 40 indian soldiers after some days IAF came to hit Pakistan this year the Chinese have captured 60km of indian territory and killed 20 indians and some 34 are missing the question arises Where is modi? Where is Indian airforce?? 56 inch k chati?? Despite heavy casualties Indians are still pushing for peace does this mean Indians are peaceful or just cowards or are they admitting they cannot match the might of PLA ........ So much for superpower 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Death Professor said:


> I think hammers, rods, stun rods are allowed, imo..


What do you mean allowed? Were they having no holds barred match?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

viva_zhao said:


> BJP/RSS/Modi:
> Go F yourself. We are not that stupid.
> Americans:
> You are.


Profound assessment. Spot on. The blunt tool of the west has failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272822383397699585

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Last year a desperate Kashmiri in pulwama kills 40 indian soldiers after some days IAF came to hit Pakistan this year the Chinese have captured 60km of indian territory and killed 20 indians and some 34 are missing the question arises Where is modi? Where is Indian airforce?? 56 inch k chati?? Despite heavy casualties Indians are still pushing for peace does this mean Indians are peaceful or just cowards or are they admitting they cannot match the might of PLA ........ So much for superpower 2020



Eating chaat and serving his military chiefs chai in Delhi....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

rott said:


> Any idea, bro?






The reality is, the indians have been decimated by high tech advanced Chinese weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## In arduis fidelis

GD bakshi making my day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Novice09 said:


> Indo-China WAR


Not happening. The situation might continue with Indian soldiers getting beaten/ injured/ killed from time to time. You guys will have to accept it as a new norm. In the process, you may also kill a few Chinese soldiers.. but I believe Indians will lose more. When governments don't stand up for armies, the soldiers lose morale.

This time, a strong worded statement was required from your government that used to criticize congress for not managing the northern border well.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## M.Bison

KaiserX said:


> Eating chaat and serving his military chiefs chai in Delhi....



Yo i want some chaat right now..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

LOL @ thus thus India... Pakistan say bezat huway... phir Nepal say ... aur ub China say... shabaa chutay chutay video clips bana kar apni awam ko ch***** banaoo ub hahahhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272815235884183552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

In arduis fidelis said:


> What do you mean allowed? Were they having no holds barred match?


haven't read the "peace and tranquility" agreement, they prolly had conditions on how to resolve the situation without bullets and guns.


----------



## Dariush the Great

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The reality is, the indians have been decimated by high tech advanced Chinese weaponry.


most likely the indians overestimated themselves and suddenly got their a$ses kicked

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

Max said:


> @PakSword brother change the title to 20+.


Is it confirmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

20+ Soldiers dead, 36+ captured/missing, 130+ injured.

I don't believe the Indian account of attempting to negotiate with the Chinese unarmed... its either

1. Artillery barrage- we have all seen the videos/images of Chinese armor buildup along the LAC
2. Air strike- Same as above

This is a huge figure

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Song Hong

It was dangerous to throw stones at night.

Next time Indian Colonel should stop risking the life of his men.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HalfMoon




----------



## Yankee-stani

PakSword said:


> Not happening. The situation might continue with Indian soldiers getting beaten/ injured/ killed from time to time. You guys will have to accept it as a new norm. In the process, you may also kill a few Chinese soldiers.. but I believe Indians will lose more. When governments don't stand up for armies, the soldiers lose morale.
> 
> This time, a strong worded statement was required from your government that used to criticize congress for not managing the northern border well.



Well at least one thing for sure "muh counter to China" gang in Washington will gonna have to rethink their strategy as usual and for Pakistan it should boost "their" morale

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

RB200 said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha @WebMaster title must be changed


already done before you even asked

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salza

Meanwhile Christine Fair is ridiculing, humiliating Bakhts all over the twitter for the last few hours

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

viva_zhao said:


> Americans:
> Go head India, my pawn. Just do it, have you seen how Americans incite Georgia to attack Russia. You have my back, just like how I backed Georgia.
> BJP/RSS/Modi:
> Go F yourself. We are not that stupid.
> Americans:
> You are.



Everyone is watching, no one will help India.

India hoped they can isolate Pakistan and China, instead they can't even control the only other Hindu nation, Nepal.

Right now China is setting up stage for Pakistani conquest of Kashmir. Attacks and seizure of territory are giving Pakistan the opportunity to take Siachen and alter the status quo.

We thank Chinese, you are great friends and allies. No one can separate us. We will dismember India and give freedom for people suffering under its yoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jk007

M.Bison said:


> People keep quoting the global times editor but read his tweet carefully. He says China is not releasing numbers because they don't want to stoke public anger. Then he says it is goodwill by Beijing. Goodwill means what to the Indians?
> 
> Please read the tweet carefully before you start your RSS bhakt bullshit..



You are correct in your interpretation.....

There is no point you raising RSS. Please update your knowledge about RSS.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

CONFIRMED by indians themselves. AT LEAST 20 indian soldiers killed. SOMETHING Big happened last night:

https://www.timesnownews.com/india/...galwan-valley-in-eastern-ladakh-report/607491

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PakSword said:


> Is it confirmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

India should be booted out of NAM...it's glaring they pander to the bidding of the Five Eyes/Spies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

PakSword said:


> Is it confirmed?


Shiv also confirmed more than 20 dead

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

jk007 said:


> You mean - give away the mountain peaks?? may not happen.
> 
> Herez my predictions:
> a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
> b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
> c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
> d) China has lost 5g market in India.
> e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
> f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
> g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
> h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.
> 
> Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.


If you can do it, you won't stuck where you are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

Chinese media started trolling India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272928142945128448

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> already done before you even asked


On LAC would have been much better to make title short , as China and India has no border on Ladakh . Its occupied area of India .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

The reports are saying "At least".. which means Indians aren't able to reach the site and count the complete number of deadbodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## serenity

M.Bison said:


> Yeah, that might be true but we have no narrative. Who was the aggressor? obviously it happened overnight and does that mean the Indians tried to attack the Chinese? or did the Chinese try and reclaim more of their lands and were met with Indian occupiers?



If we don't say any details, it allows Modi fans to convince themselves PLA lost 1000 and like 1989 protest fighting, in a few years they will say 1000x10^n where n increases positive integer per year. This is how we have taken all their shit for last 50 years. So we know how they move and how they act on this level so no number gives two benefits, keep them comfortable to imagine something so they don't need to come back for second serving and also whatever we say, they will decide to call lies and change as they suit anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mmr

striver44 said:


> ???????
> I don't understand


lol. 
Time to write more wet dreams of yours. That will cheer up indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 642229



Reports are coming in 43 Chinese soldiers dead. It seems a landslide.


----------



## jk007

Passionaire said:


> Chinese media started trolling India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272928142945128448


Yep, salt on our wounds.....


----------



## M.Bison

jk007 said:


> You are correct in your interpretation.....
> 
> There is no point you raising RSS. Please update your knowledge about RSS.



RSS is a terrorist ideology based on the supremacy of the Hindus and you are seeing that ideology bear fruit right at this moment. Only if your boy Amit shah did not talk about Aksai chin and Gilgit than this would not happen. 

There are many Indian trollers on this forum who present misinformation and who knows where their support comes from. This is not an Indian forum and I have the right to my opinion if you don't like that then ignore me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Shiv also confirmed more than 20 dead



The actual number is 200+ dead. The numbers will keep increasing as the families of the dead are being informed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> CONFIRMED by indians themselves. AT LEAST 20 indian soldiers killed. SOMETHING Big happened last night:
> 
> https://www.timesnownews.com/india/...galwan-valley-in-eastern-ladakh-report/607491


*'Khoon ki raat' *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

its blood bath seems dragon is angry today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Oh shit....this is going to be an interesting read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Obviously their military deterence is not. You are losing territory week by week. You will never be able to recover.

Bit off more than you can chew.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sonic boom

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925312343355394

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

OSINT Sources are reporting Indian Airforce Western command (Next to border with Pakistan and LAC with China) have been put on their highest alert level.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sonic boom

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923747435991047

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Reports are coming in 43 Chinese soldiers dead. It seems a landslide.


as soon as your numbers increase you guys will start increasing chines fake numbers too

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jericho

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Everyone is watching, no one will help India.


Wondering if Americans will ask if the "High skilled" Indians on H1Bs would go back to save their nation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## untitled

PWFI said:


> *'Khoon ki raat' *


It was _Qatal ki Raat_... whatever that meant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

sonic boom said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923747435991047


what should he tweet ? bhut bari keemat chukani pary gi wala tweet?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

How come China killed 20 Indian soldiers and took another 3dozen as pows, without firing a bullet?
I think it makes the PLA the real super soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JonAsad

In arduis fidelis said:


> GD bakshi making my day


QUOTE his talk please..


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

KaiserX said:


> OSINT Sources are reporting Indian Airforce Western command (Next to border with Pakistan and LAC with China) have been put on their highest alert level.



Indians love deals. They don't fight wars otherwise.

They only buy war when enemy is buy one get one free.



Now it is buy one, get two free with Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Bagheera said:


> Okay then. Stay tuned for false hopes and red herrings.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Why it bothers you so much if it is not true. Of course truth would come out. No matter what. It is difficult to hide these things. 
But why are you jumping up and down? Relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

serenity said:


> If we don't say any details, it allows Modi fans to convince themselves PLA lost 1000 and like 1989 protest fighting, in a few years they will say 1000x10^n where n increases positive integer per year. This is how we have taken all their shit for last 50 years. So we know how they move and how they act on this level so no number gives two benefits, keep them comfortable to imagine something so they don't need to come back for second serving and also whatever we say, they will decide to call lies and change as they suit anyway.



Initially, I misread the quote by the global times editor and that is why I made that comment. He clearly is saying that Indians have suffered hugely and that the Chinese Army is not releasing its casualties because of goodwill for the Indian people's sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Bad news is modi will be exposed and he is Pakistans secret weapon in delhi. Best chance to destroy india is support modi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jk007

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Educate us, what is RSS to you?
> 
> Is it just some warm family or maybe evening fireworks with friends?



After many years of "discussions", I figured that everyone will believe what they want to believe.....if you are really up to it, please use internet. 

I too agree - India has very fundamental flaws - being a democracy when it is poor + being socialist. It is a HUGE drawback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

nangyale said:


> How come China killed 20 Indian soldiers and took another 3dozen as pows, without firing a bullet?
> I think it makes the PLA the real super soldiers.



News reports have confirmed that Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

HalfMoon said:


> News reports have confirmed that Indian soldiers have died of bullet injuries.


if that indian rumour is even true then its act of war. why is india silent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## untitled

Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?


Kung Fu.... Karate is Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

RB200 said:


> if that indian rumour is even true then its act of war. why is india silent ?


 
India is not in a position to confront China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Someone find that Indian TV retard: Arnab Ranjan kusswami. 

I want hear his screams.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M.Bison

Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Stop spamming man.. WTF is wrong with you? You have a few chromosomes missing? Stop ruining the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Imran Khan said:


> what should he tweet ? bhut bari keemat chukani pary gi wala tweet?????


No sir ... more like hamara pas balls hota tu nateeja kuch aur hota...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Was there exchange of fire/artillery strikes? When I saw news of wrestling on border between Indian and Chinese soldiers I thought it was funny and would remain friendly ordeal. Then this happened and doesn't seem so funny anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Imran Khan said:


> as soon as your numbers increase you guys will start increasing chines fake numbers too


sir whats the situation? how many indians dead?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

PWFI said:


> *'Khoon ki raat' *


Seems like a fancy name for suaghraat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

M.Bison said:


> Initially, I misread the quote by the global times editor and that is why I made that comment. He clearly is saying that Indians have suffered hugely and that the Chinese Army is not releasing its casualties because of goodwill for the Indian people's sentiments.



Again like I said prior Beijing out of "goodwill" is probably waiting for a planeload of Indian "diplomats" and "head honcho defense" officials to come and settle through "backroom deals" and for Indian Media to fine tune news fit for domestic consumption


Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?



Anything could lead to a "spark"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

@RB200 Last year Indians attacked Shia madarris in Kashmir and ripped/desecrated Quran e Pak. They burned the walls of the building and broke decorations.

They have been doing this thing to all Muslim (Sunni, Shia, Ahle Hadees) places of worship in Kashmir for years. It is collective punishment against Kashmiris as a whole.

Allah swt la'nat has fallen on their heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nangyale

Beware Indians the dragon will slay you without mercy.
No bullets required.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Shiv arur writing casualties are mote then 20 .

BREAKING: Can confirm that the Indian Army fatality number in the #GalwanValley clash is more than 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

masterchief_mirza said:


> Incorrect: gagging order was in place a week ago from Delhi to restrict media questions regarding Ladakh developments.
> 
> Indians like you have fallen for their own propaganda. Modi and Yogi laugh at you "democracy believers" behind your back.



Lol. Do you think gagging order will stop us questioning our govt or military? We won't "disappear". 
This incident happened after an agreement was reached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what happen to republic tv and that guy shouting all the day ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> @RB200 Last year Indians attacked Shia madarris in Kashmir and ripped/desecrated Quran e Pak. They burned the walls of the building and broke decorations.
> 
> They have been doing this thing to all Muslim (Sunni, Shia, Ahle Hadees) places of worship in Kashmir for years. It is collective punishment against Kashmiris as a whole.


the world especially our region are more active now regarding kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flight of falcon

Score is most likely 44... all missing are likely dead and thrown off the cliffs. 
looks like missing soldiers are also dead ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Imran Khan said:


> as soon as your numbers increase you guys will start increasing chines fake numbers too



All you are quoting is Indian media. So you guys will quote Indian media when it suits you and won't when it doesn't? Go take a hike.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

More casualties reports are expected..

Highly Tense situations at both sides...

Indian sides -20 plus and Chinese 40 plus


----------



## untitled

Falcon29 said:


> Was there exchange of fire/artillery strikes?


Appears so. 
Not everybody was Kung Fu fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## crankthatskunk

ABP news breaking through ANI that latest casualties figure is 20 for Indian soldiers.

The count would rise, there are many seriously injured soldiers.








At least 20 Army soldiers killed in violent face-off in Galwan Valley

Read more At: 
https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...lent-face-off-in-galwan-valley20200616215504/


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Breaking news - Around 43 chinese casualties as per the report


Source?


----------



## Imran Khan

monitor said:


> Shiv arur writing casualties are mote then 20 .
> 
> BREAKING: Can confirm that the Indian Army fatality number in the #GalwanValley clash is more than 20.


all we can see indian command and control is too weak . its been hours now and they dont know how many really killed .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

RB200 said:


> if that indian rumour is even true then its act of war. why is india silent ?


you are so innocent


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> Beware Indians the dragon will slay you without mercy.
> No bullets required.


Dragons are fictional creatures lol.


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Looks like they are taking pity on the Indians from that message.


I could only pity on your poor skills to comprehend without being blinded by your narrative...which is outta sheer hatred


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

@mods..kindly take care of that one liner spammer..spamming every page ..already this thread is running at jet speed, will help..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PakSword said:


> Source?


indian media the same whom killed 502 pakistanis in two surgical strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> More casualties reports are expected..
> 
> Highly Tense situations at both sides...
> 
> Indian sides -20 plus and Chinese 40 plus



Chinese 40 plus

Means India wins. KO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HttpError

Link or Tweet?


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Breaking news - Around 43 chinese casualties as per the report


We know the Chinese casualties are directly proportional to Indian casualties according to law of face saving and propaganda....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## beijingwalker

*Over 20 soldiers, including Commanding Officer killed at Galwan border clash with China*
The Army said that the soldiers – including the Commanding Officer of 16 Bihar regiment in charge of the area – died while a `de-escalation process’ was underway. Sources have told ET that this death toll could rise up as some soldiers are currently not accounted for after PLA troops attacked with spiked sticks and stones in the Galwan valley.

By Manu Pubby
Last Updated: Jun 16, 2020, 09.57 PM IST 

Tensions on the China border have spiked to the highest since 1962 after over 20 troops, including an Indian commanding officer, were killed at the Galwan valley that has seen a six long standoff underway with the Peoples Liberation Army. 

The Army said that the soldiers – including the Commanding Officer of 16 Bihar regiment in charge of the area – died while a `de-escalation process’ was underway. Sources have told ET that this death toll could rise up as some soldiers are currently not accounted for after PLA troops attacked with spiked sticks and stones in the Galwan valley. 

Chinese side also has casualties but the number is still not known. The Indian death toll is perhaps the worst single day loss in decades and has come at a time when thousands of troops are forward deployed in Eastern Ladakh. 

ET was the first to report on May 12 about a massive troop build up in the Galwan valley, which is an old flashpoint that had seen action in the 1962 war as well. 

There have been reports of casualties on the Chinese side in the clash but numbers are currently not available. Worryingly, information from the ground suggests that several Indian soldiers, including four officers, are missing and could have been taken captive by a vastly larger Chinese force. Their status is still not known. 

“During the de-escalation process underway in the Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place yesterday night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation,” an Indian Army statement reads. 

The MEA said that the clash occurred when the Chinese side violated the LAC. “On the late-evening and night of 15th June, 2020 a violent face-off happened as a result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo there. Both sides suffered casualties that could have been avoided had the agreement at the higher level been scrupulously followed by the Chinese side,” a statement reads. 

The loss of the Commanding Officer is especially devastating and he had been directly involved in de-escalation talks with the Chinese side, including one hours before the clash took place. Sources said that the talks on Monday morning had led to an agreement for Chinese forces to withdraw from Indian territory as part of the disengagement. 

According to one version, the CO had gone to the standoff point with a party of 50 men to check if the Chinese had retreated as promised. As the Indian side proceeded to demolish and burn illegal Chinese structures on its side of the LAC, including an observation post constructed on the South bank of the river, a fresh stand off took place as a large force of Chinese troops returned back. 

Sources said that a Chinese force in excess of 250 quickly assembled near Patrol Point 14 and were physically stopped by Indian soldiers from entering Indian territory. Soldiers from both sides did not use firearms but the Chinese soldiers carried spiked sticks to attack. 

Given the terrain of the region, *a part of the standoff and clash took place in the middle of the Galwan river that is currently flowing at full spate, leading to high casualties as injured soldiers got swept away. *Indian soldiers have to cross the Galwan river at atleast five points to reach PP 14, which marks the LAC. 

Chinese media reports on Tuesday quoted the spokesperson from its Western Theatre Command as laying claim over the Galwan valley region and blaming the Indian side for the clash. Reports quoted Col Zhang Shuili as saying that India has violated the consensus made during Army commander level talks. 

As reported, Galwan river area has a painful history with China, with Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) soldiers surrounding a freshly set up Indian Army post in July 1962, in what would be one of the early triggers to the Sino-Indian war. At an Army post that was overrun at Galwan, 33 Indian soldiers were killed and several dozen taken captive in 1962. 

In the past, the Doklam crisis in 2017 saw tensions building up along the Pangong Tso lake as well with soldiers engaging in a fight with sticks and stones. However, the Eastern Ladakh standoff is of a much more serious nature, with over 6000 Chinese troops lined up with tanks and artillery, faced off with a larger Indian forces. Troop build up has also been reported across the borders in Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Sikkim and Arunachal. 

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...der-clash-with-china/articleshow/76410908.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272932054280200192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All you are quoting is Indian media. So you guys will quote Indian media when it suits you and won't when it doesn't? Go take a hike.



There is a conflict of interest when India reports Chinese casualties but there is no conflict of interest when India reports its own casualties. So you go take a hike.


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Dragons are fictional creatures lol.


The incident proves they are real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanivore

Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?


Karate is Japanese art. Kung Fu is Chinese art. Don't offend the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

viva_zhao said:


> Americans to Mikheil Saakashvili:
> Georgia, my pawn. You have my back, go bite Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans:
> Fight with Russia for Georgia, you nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikheil Saakashvili:
> Fcuk, I was sold by Americans. Now I find new home in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans to Modi:
> Modi my pawn, go bite Pakistan and China. You have my back.
> Modi:
> Yes, sir. I have 56 inch chest. I can fight 2.5 front war, take both Pakistan and China.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> 
> Modi:
> Things not going well, where are Americans?
> 
> Chinese and American in Hawaii:
> Now we can talk about how much India can be sold this time. Higher than Georgia I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pompeo to Meet His Chinese Counterpart in Hawaii for Talks*



People are fucking stupid and people don't know how the world works. What really moves and what mechanism it is. Same applies to Striver who says "Global alliance against China don't forget!" Who? Just Australia after Modi gave fellatio and USA who hates China. And their hostage nations who cannot say or act otherwise even sometimes they try and maintain decent relations with us.



M.Bison said:


> Initially, I misread the quote by the global times editor and that is why I made that comment. He clearly is saying that Indians have suffered hugely and that the Chinese Army is not releasing its casualties because of goodwill for the Indian people's sentiments.



This guy also the exact post before this reveals all. Truly Indians seem not to understand between the lines and subtext. He reveals why he says this in the post below it. So fucking easy and simple. Seems like they used machine guns or cannons. India has no cannons to fire and if they are in range, before any movement, all destroyed by our cannons rockets and drones strikes. So probably not this. What is it? Still a mystery. Can sharp sticks create this much damage with this many people? Maybe. But I wonder if it is India sneaking attack in night with just sticks and then Chinese respond with machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jericho

Imran Khan said:


> what happen to republic tv and that guy shouting all the day ?


Was having a meltdown at one point asking some chinese guest "you were supposed to deescalate", oh and they already have a new twitter trend , so things are looking good by their standards i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

PakSword said:


> Source?




Indians just keep Creating numbers .... they console each other by increasing the numbers as necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SD 10 said:


> sir whats the situation? how many indians dead?


boss indian command and control is sh1t they dont know how many of the soldiers /officers killed . it seems they have no communication with ground units .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmr

jk007 said:


> You mean - give away the mountain peaks?? may not happen.
> 
> Herez my predictions:
> a) India will de-escalate, but will not capitulate.
> b) India will massively invest in infrastructure around borders.
> c) India will start building massive military industrial complex.
> d) China has lost 5g market in India.
> e) China will loose it's ability to invest in strategic sectors of India.
> f) India will move closer to USA + Japan.
> g) My hope - India cancel S-400 and purchase THAAD + F-35.
> h) China will not be trusted in India again. China just recalled the 1962 war for Indians.
> 
> Of course - all these depend on India achieving 8% GDP growth rate. Economy is the most critical for India.


add india on Mars too next year.

White servents as well. 

Your Modi is too dumb to trust Americans. Now enjoy two front war. 

Americans are meeting in hawaii with chinese. americans are famous for making back door deals. india will learn it in hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeHAC

nangyale said:


> How come China killed 20 Indian soldiers and took another 3dozen as pows, without firing a bullet?
> I think it makes the PLA the real super soldiers.


If it's true, more likely indian army are low on morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD





Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD





Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD





Bagheera said:


> India's information warfare is working.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Ban this ******. I am tired of his repetitive posts... He is like a broken record.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zapper

Zapper said:


> Global Times editor in chief
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Show me posting this particular tweet twice!! I posted another tweet from the same guy earlier


----------



## Imran Khan

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All you are quoting is Indian media. So you guys will quote Indian media when it suits you and won't when it doesn't? Go take a hike.


please show me when i quoted indian media they are core to liars .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Raj-Hindustani said:


> More casualties reports are expected..
> 
> Highly Tense situations at both sides...
> 
> Indian sides -20 plus and Chinese 40 plus


Whatever special stuff you are smoking I need that as well. 40 Chinese death (smacking my damn head)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

RB200 said:


> the world especially our region are more active now regarding kashmir.



Let's see what happens after Pakistan wisks away Kashmir from Indian hands. How quick KSA and UAE will be to start their own actions against India.

When India was making money for them, they were ok to backstab Pakistan. Sadly Iranian leadership too. However we know masses of Iranian and Arab brothers are with us.

We thank all Muslim brothers, it is time to end the oppression of Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Feng Leng

Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?


I believe what happened is this:

About 24 hours ago, Indians crossed the LAC at night and attacked small Chinese unit.

PLA reinforcements came and attacked the Indians, inflicting heavy casualties including killing the colonel.

The entire Indian company was wiped out. The Indians had no idea what happened until the morning (around 16 hours ago). When they got a phone call from the Chinese saying "come collect your bodies" they escalated.

There was an artillery exchange about 8 hours ago. This was when the news about the dead colonel was released.

More and more Indians will be reported dead within the next few hours or days. The artillery exchanges will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## PWFI

In arduis fidelis said:


> Seems like a fancy name for suaghraat


Sorry bro, it was 'Qatal ki raat'


----------



## Imran Khan

JonAsad said:


> Ban this ******. I am tired of his repetitive posts... He is like a broken record.


report the posts or nothing will happen


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Flight of falcon said:


> Indians just keep Creating numbers .... they console each other by increasing the numbers as necessary


That's why the post was deleted. I gave him one chance though.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## truthfollower

please someone post English Chinese sources for their side of story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

View attachment 642235

Now mainstream media confirm more then 20 soldiers died in the clash. For reference in uri 19 soldiers died which India answer with so called surgical attack . now world is watching what India will do in face of a real attack by a country on its disputed territory. You either act or digest the humiliation .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All you are quoting is Indian media. So you guys will quote Indian media when it suits you and won't when it doesn't? Go take a hike.


The simple point is that quotes from Indian media are likely an underestimation. We certainly don't believe Indian media one bit. Your casualties are higher than 20. Guaranteed.

But this is standard operating procedure, common sense that a normally intelligent poster like you should know. Why are Indians everywhere losing the ability to speak rationally and think logically? Just calm down. Steel yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Feng Leng said:


> I believe what happened is this:
> 
> About 24 hours ago, Indians crossed the LAC at night and attacked small Chinese unit.
> 
> PLA reinforcements came and attacked the Indians, inflicting heavy casualties including killing the colonel.
> 
> The entire Indian company was wiped out. The Indians had no idea what happened until the morning (around 16 hours ago). When they got a phone call from the Chinese saying "come collect your bodies" they escalated.
> 
> There was an artillery exchange about 8 hours ago. This was when the news about the dead colonel was released.
> 
> More and more Indians will be reported dead within the next few hours or days. The artillery exchanges will continue.




"surgical strikes" in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

GeHAC said:


> If it's true, more likely indian army are low on morale.


They should be scared shitless.
More than 20 killed without firing anything. Imagine when the dragon opens its mouth and start spewing fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jericho said:


> Was having a meltdown at one point asking some chinese guest "you were supposed to deescalate", oh and they already have a new twitter trend , so things are looking good by their standards i guess


i would love to see his video of today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MirageBlue

ANI
@ani
·
12m
Indian intercepts reveal that Chinese side suffered 43 casualties including dead and seriously injured in face-off in the Galwan valley: Sources confirm to ANI


----------



## AsianLion

*Ladakh clashes updates:*

Clashes took place in Galwan valley last night
20 Indian soldiers dead, dozens injured, some still in PLA custody
China says it has sovereignty over Galwan valley, blames India for clashes
India blames China of trying to unilaterally change the status-quo
Infact Indian side is admitting far more than 20 Indian Army soldiers have been killed last night, when India was made to runaway from Galwan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## beijingwalker

So no firearms were used, sadly it's the river who claimed those many lives. I believe PLA didn't intend to kill them, but things went wrong, they did't take in the river factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Let's see what happens after Pakistan wisks away Kashmir from Indian hands. How quick KSA and UAE will be to start their own actions against India.
> 
> When India was making money for them, they were ok to backstab Pakistan. Sadly Iranian leadership too. However we know masses of Iranian and Arab brothers are with us.
> 
> We thank all Muslim brothers, it is time to end the oppression of Kashmiris.


the future will be better ofcourse kashmir will be free its only a matter of time 
unfortunately iranian leadership has not been approached actively by pakistan otherwise iran would do some funding or some training. but time of unbelievers is up though

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Officially now, LAC = LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Why are Indians harping on 43 casualties? Is it to quell the ill feelings because casualties do not imply dead... Injured are part of casualties. 20 dead confirmed on the Indian side and 43 casualties don't mean 43 dead.. For 20 soldiers to die there has to be a sizeable group that went to confront the Chinese.. So how many casualties did India suffer?

Now the 39 captured and 140+ injured on indian side seems more realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> The incident proves they are real.


Dunno about you guys, but for us it's not real. Maybe you are just overawed of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

HttpError said:


> Link or Tweet?



updated from ANI website.

there site is crashing due to load.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Feng Leng said:


> I believe what happened is this:
> 
> About 24 hours ago, Indians crossed the LAC at night and attacked small Chinese unit.
> 
> PLA reinforcements came and attacked the Indians, inflicting heavy casualties including killing the colonel.
> 
> The entire Indian company was wiped out. The Indians had no idea what happened until the morning (around 16 hours ago). When they got a phone call from the Chinese saying "come collect your bodies" they escalated.
> 
> There was an artillery exchange about 8 hours ago. This was when the news about the dead colonel was released.
> 
> More and more Indians will be reported dead within the next few hours or days. The artillery exchanges will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

Falcon29 said:


> Yikes, what happened? All from karate and fist fighting?







This doesn't work because chinaman hit back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KaiserX

M.Bison said:


> Why are Indians harping on 43 casualties? Is it to quell the ill feelings because casualties do not imply dead... Injured are part of casualties. 20 dead confirmed on the Indian side and 43 casualties don't mean 43 dead.. For 20 soldiers to die there has to be a sizeable group that went to confront the Chinese.. So how many casualties did India suffer?
> 
> Now the 39 captured and 140+ injured on indian side seems more realistic.



Someone released a figure of 200+ Indian troops killed. With every passing hour this appears to be more true but ill hold my breathe until officially confirmed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376


----------



## Counterpunch

nangyale said:


> They should be scared shitless.
> More than 20 killed without firing anything. Imagine when the dragon opens its mouth and start spewing fire.


Dozers were used and the deaths are likely result of falling boulders and crushing under dozers. This is certainly not confirmed but the death toll of this magnitude is unlikely using sticks and rods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jk007

mmr said:


> add india on Mars too next year.
> 
> White servents as well.
> 
> Your Modi is too dumb to trust Americans. Now enjoy two front war.
> 
> Americans are meeting in hawaii with chinese. americans are famous for making back door deals. india will learn it in hard way.



Why do you think Americans encouraged India? 

Modi govt has improved road infrastructure all across India. It improved road infrastructure in the border areas as well. Chinese did not like it. They came and sat in disputed territories......and this lead to stand-off.

How / where Americans are involved? This is between India + China.

My understanding is - for many years, India is careful to not to escalate with China. Modi has spent enormous effort to improve relations with China. That effort came to a naught.


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Dunno about you guys, but for us it's not real. Maybe you are just overawed of them.


Tell that to your dead soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

here are gifts of two front wars . india was asking these gifts since long time

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jericho

Imran Khan said:


> i would love to see his video of today


Someone posted the live show link few pages back, probably that segment (with the Chinese guest) will be posted later on their page


----------



## M.Bison

Zapper said:


> Show me posting this particular tweet twice!! I posted another tweet from the same guy earlier



Yo ban this rat too this is like the 4-5 time he keeps re-hashing his bullshit. We already dealt with the goal times editor. Please mod this guy he is inflating the thread with useless comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> No Comment!!!


In our childhood, this folk was quite a "media" hero...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624


----------



## Yankee-stani

oh my the "Indians" are not fudging numbers as usual typical Pajeet quality


----------



## imran rashid

PakSword said:


> Source?


Indian NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272890645724778496

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

JonAsad said:


> Ban this ******. I am tired of his repetitive posts... He is like a broken record.


@Bagheera one more time spamming and you will be handed with an infraction. Please keep the discussion productive.. thanks.

To everyone.. please don't give a reason to others to report your posts. Strictly follow the forum rules while making your points clear. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JohnWick

xeuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272932054280200192


It's hot.


----------



## AsianLion

*BREAKING: 34 Indian Soldiers killed.*

London's Telegraph Reports, not only India's one Colonel and two soldiers are dead, 34 Indian soldiers are missing in action in the face off with China. 20 has been confirmed rest are missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

Feng Leng said:


> I believe what happened is this:
> 
> About 24 hours ago, Indians crossed the LAC at night and attacked small Chinese unit.
> 
> PLA reinforcements came and attacked the Indians, inflicting heavy casualties including killing the colonel.
> 
> The entire Indian company was wiped out. The Indians had no idea what happened until the morning (around 16 hours ago). When they got a phone call from the Chinese saying "come collect your bodies" they escalated.
> 
> There was an artillery exchange about 8 hours ago. This was when the news about the dead colonel was released.
> 
> More and more Indians will be reported dead within the next few hours or days. The artillery exchanges will continue.



So this basically means expect more casualties as neither side will back down now, Pakistan must be on standby for any misadventure from Hindutva brigade for any misadventure to settle scores with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

India had been itching for it for a long long time specially after the BJP came to power... Most of the time the fanatics cant asses their own strength and provoke prematurely.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakpride00090

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376



The trickery of gangus.. Notice how they included " dead or wounded" lol.. I wonder how they even came with the number 43.... 

Oh what happened supapowa..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nangyale

Counterpunch said:


> Dozers were used and the deaths are likely result of falling boulders and crushing under dozers. This is certainly not confirmed but the death toll of this magnitude is unlikely using sticks and rods.


Or maybe they just used their claws, to rip the poor Indians apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> Tell that to your dead soldiers.


Soldiers have died on both sides. It's not one sided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376



ANI is BJP flase news prop outlet, please provide another source.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

Kai Liu said:


> This so-called global times chief editor is a famous clown here in China. What he says means nothing...
> This is what this guy looks like:
> Hu Xijin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our propaganda department has all sorts of clowns like him. Waste tax payers's money. We do not receive a cent but can do a better job than these idiots.
> 
> BTW, 'casualty' can also mean someone get injured.



This dude is a retard and his accent is very annoying. He is another example of China's complete failure in soft power projection. LMAO I can't even bear listening to his ugly face and whiny accent for 30 seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Counterpunch said:


> Dozers were used and the deaths are likely result of falling boulders and crushing under dozers. This is certainly not confirmed but the death toll of this magnitude is unlikely using sticks and rods.


in that case it's a blood bath, i wonder if all the bodies have been handed over to India?
really poor BDA on Indian Military's side....
and once again it shows that how weak Indian Military's InfoWar strategy is. @PanzerKiel whats your opinion on Battle Damage Assessment, was IA able to do it ?

only good in running disinformation war campaigns in peace times against other countries but when needed most, it all fails

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Soldiers have died on both sides. It's not one sided.


Where is the source for your claim.


----------



## pakpride00090

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Soldiers have died on both sides. It's not one sided.


Looks pretty much one sided.

Provide neutral source for chinese damage.. not ANI which is a pro-bjp fake news outlet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Indian Colonel + Major killed - doesn't that make it an Indian Battalion (around 300 soldiers) that got wiped out?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## El Sidd

AsianLion said:


> *BREAKING: 34 Indian Soldiers killed.*
> 
> London's Telegraph Reports, not only India's one Colonel and two soldiers are dead, 34 Indian soldiers are missing in action in the face off with China. 20 has been confirmed rest are missing.



Flood? Monsoon season 

There was a landslide incident reported from India yesterday. 

Holy crap there are 2043 guests and just 134 users interested in a conflict of 3 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Indian soldiers had bullet wounds so shots were indeed fired

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> Where is the source for your claim.


Lol really?


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Are Abhinandan and IAF fully mobilized yet???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HalfMoon

Indian military has confirmed that Chinese have used small arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Indian side also claim hearing chatter of 43 PLA troops dead... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376
This is an act of war. Pakistan must get ready. This also explains the high level meeting of the chiefs in PK.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272878662820511744
Maybe this is the best chance to free our occupied people and land.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

rambro said:


> Indian Colonel + Major killed - doesn't that make it an Indian Battalion (around 300 soldiers) that got wiped out?


How?


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> This dude is a retard and his accent is very annoying. He is another example of China's complete failure in soft power projection. LMAO I can't even bear listening to his ugly face and whiny accent for 30 seconds.



The Indian "strategy" is keyboard warriors who want to show boob and vagene

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

So, this is what _Supa Powa India 2020_ looks like.

Mental.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

OsmanAli98 said:


> The Indian "strategy" is keyboard warriors who want to show boob and vagene


lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Lol really?


Are you LOLing at the death of your soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
> Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!


IF india wants to avoid a disastrous full blown war, more than back door diplomacy they will have to get their media under control. Failure to do this mean the extremist hindutva appeasement media outlets will charge up the public with more stupid and fake news breaks like exaggerated deaths on Chinese side or tge kind of propaganda we heard a few days ago like Chinese soldiers wont fight as the are only child of their parents and calls for "making china pay". This charged up public then have to be cooled down for political purposes and that forces government into makeing ill informed rash decisions with serious consequences!! That is what happened in case of Pulwama attack where the extremist driven media put blame on Pakistan minutes after attack and the public was so charged up that gov had to take a poorly planned and executed decision of LOC intrusion that eventually led to embarrassment faced by India on Feb 27!! In case of China-India, the consequences will be even more serious.

See, this is how much the public have been misguided and made a fool. Check out the replies to this tweet confirming 20 deaths!!





Indian gov, if they want to avoid war, must control the media from propagating war hysteria!! That is more important than asking Russians to to meditate.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Liquidmetal said:


> Maybe this is the best chance to free our occupied people and land.


I hope you know that you have a Western border as well. It's not only you guys that can attack on both sides.


----------



## Feng Leng

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376


It is very likely that we are past the first stage of the skirmish. That was 24 hours ago.

Artillery duels are ongoing NOW. Indian casualties are in the hundred already and probably will be in the thousands within 8 hours when I wake up tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> Are you LOLing at the death of your soldiers?


No I'm laughing on your stupid comment.


----------



## PakSword

Liquidmetal said:


> Indian side also claim hearing chatter of 43 PLA troops dead...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376
> This is an act of war. Pakistan must get ready. This also explains the high level meeting of the chiefs in PK.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272878662820511744
> Maybe this is the best chance to free our occupied people and land.


If the sources are unnamed, it means its likely a clickbait to attract more traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KaiserX

Just like India shot down a PAF f-16 last year this year they killed 43 PLA Troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Looooool anything to save face...


Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272922421927034880

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Feng Leng said:


> Artillery duels are ongoing now.


Are you sure?


----------



## JonAsad

jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272890645724778496


So true, Pakistanis so weak even malnourished pajeets think they can take us on.. Only because of their insect like breeding.. They multiply like cockroaches..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272922421927034880


this tweet posted 55 mins ago....a reminder to the Indian Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tman786

Abinandan? Lol


Pak-Canuck said:


> Are Abhinandan and IAF fully mobilized yet???


----------



## SD 10

Imran Khan said:


> boss indian command and control is sh1t they dont know how many of the soldiers /officers killed . it seems they have no communication with ground units .


exactly, its been hours and they still can`t come up with a number, confused army and consfused nation they are!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

When IA death count was at 3 they claimed 5 PLA losses

Now they are at 20 they are claiming 43 PLA losses

Tmrow when its at 200 they will claim 500 PLA losses

Indian lies have no shame

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## jericho

JonAsad said:


> So true, Pakistanis so weak even pajeets think they can take us on..


Be so strong even the enemy respects you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> No I'm laughing on your stupid comment.


What stupid comment?
Give a credible source for your claim.
Or you are just spewing bull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Confirmed that Chinese have used small arms to kill 200+ Indian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

When Indian deaths were at 3 then PLA deaths were at 4

When Indian deaths are 20 plus then PLA deaths are at 40 plus

IT cell is working

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

Probably from among 1% of the total population:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272558399104839680

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## M.Bison

TheGreatMaratha said:


> I hope you know that you have a Western border as well. It's not only you guys that can attack on both sides.



Who will attack Pakistan from the western border? Americans are not going to attack Pakistan from the western side because the USA is dealing with its own domestic problems. Americans would have attacked Pakistan long ago if it wanted to. 

Afghans will never attack Pakistan from the western side either so then who will do it? If Afghans ever make that mistake then it will give Pakistan full authority to outwardly support Taliban and that would kick you guys out faster..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> in that case it's a blood bath, i wonder if all the bodies have been handed over to India?
> really poor BDA on Indian Military's side....
> and once again it shows that how weak Indian Military's InfoWar strategy is. @PanzerKiel whats your opinion on Battle Damage Assessment, was IA able to do it ?
> 
> only good in running disinformation war campaigns in peace times against other countries but when needed most, it all fails



Their info war strategy might be weaker than us because we have been doing all this via ISPR for decades now....we also had our bad times but now, as everyone knows, ISPR and our overall info strategy has matured......comparing it two decades back to last yr 26/26 Feb when our DG ISPR was reporting everything minute by minute and what else....it seemed to everyone like he must have been part of all planning sessions, like he must have monitored the PAF strike package himself...i mean it was good......

Indians, since they did not have to face what we have faced in the last two decades in the form of multiple hybrid threats from multiple directions, so they will take some time to mature, which means they will make mistakes in this regard.

Fog of war has still not cleared yet....but one thing is for sure....whichever side (Chinese or Indian) manages to take their reporters to the conflict site FIRST, and shows the damage inflicted from their own perspective, that side will have scored a massive media victory atleast....

Indians did it once their media covered Kargil, especially the LIVE coverage of Tiger Hill bombardment, then their politicians, military and media personalities visited the Kargil frontline to raise the morale of their troops......no such thing has happened yet......lack of info is always more dangerous, it fuels rumors which then get out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> What stupid comment?
> Give a credible source for your claim.
> Or you are just spewing bull.


Do you mean to say that absolutely no Chinese soldier has died yet? Sorry, I'm not interested in engaging a troll like you.


----------



## KaiserX

HalfMoon said:


> Confirmed that Chinese have used small arms to kill 200+ Indian soldiers.



Small arms to kill 200+ soldiers??? what a joke. Even in a full scale war that would take days let alone 1 battle on the LAC.

This was def a huge "surgical strike" with armor/artillery involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

For me amusing part is that in 21st century two nuclear powers fought like Halku Khan forces not 21st century Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gangetic

Why was my post deleted?


----------



## HalfMoon

News reports confirm that Indians soldiers have pulled back even as Chinese soldiers still occupy and control the Galvan Valley.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

"The Indian army said senior military officials from both sides were "meeting to defuse the situation" "

BBC. 

It puts Pakistan's post-balakot bravery into perspective, against a military 7 times our superior, on the back of a surprise attack which itself came on the back of a fraudulently constructed cassus belli, Pakistan never once considered engaging in talks unless and until retribution had been meted out. We promised to hit them hard and we did. Modi has just had his front line troops decimated and his leadership meekly promises to "defuse the situation". 

We were told in recent years that india is China's equal or at least closer to them than a 1:7 disadvantage.

This is embarrassing. BJP literally has frozen with fear. China should show mercy to these losers. It's pretty clear that Delhi is just a pawn in someone else's game. Well played Modi. You'll always be a chai wallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## AbsoluteEngineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

masterchief_mirza said:


> The simple point is that quotes from Indian media are likely an underestimation. We certainly don't believe Indian media one bit. Your casualties are higher than 20. Guaranteed.
> 
> But this is standard operating procedure, common sense that a normally intelligent poster like you should know. Why are Indians everywhere losing the ability to speak rationally and think logically? Just calm down. Steel yourselves.



I guarantee you it's more than 20. That's all I can share as of now.
We don't play games with our dead. Many have fallen into ravines and search is going on.


----------



## letsrock

CHinese have acknowledged casualties but did not disclose how many. This is interesting - what does it signal ?


----------



## JohnWick

MirageBlue said:


> For 20 IA soldiers and 43 PLA soldiers to die in a melee, it must've been huge.


PLA has not confirmed any causalities while there is also a high chances of 34 POWs including a maj and capt of IA....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

M.Bison said:


> Afghans will never attack Pakistan from the western side either so then who will do it? If Afghans ever make that mistake then it will give Pakistan full authority to outwardly support Taliban and that would kick you guys out faster..


Are you sure about the Afghans? The Afghans are not very 'jovial' with Pakistan. Be careful.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakSword said:


> That's why the post was deleted. I gave him one chance though.



Thank you brother and mods for being proactive about this Indian disinformation campaign.

This is a sensitive time and we shouldn't let them use this forum to promote unverified information.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Gangetic said:


> Why was my post deleted?


trolling, post of no value.....i have been reminding everyone, throughout, No trolling, No insults, No abuses

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All you are quoting is Indian media. So you guys will quote Indian media when it suits you and won't when it doesn't? Go take a hike.



There are numerous sources that clearly state India have had a shafting today. The government of India should hang their head in shame - the posturing has resulted in unnecessary deaths. India cannot have a stronger response. 
Your posture against China and your nation will suffer the consequences - this is a spanking no other nation has had for a long time. 
Now go take a longer hike and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HalfMoon

KaiserX said:


> Small arms to kill 200+ soldiers??? what a joke. Even in a full scale war that would take days let alone 1 battle on the LAC.
> 
> This was def a huge "surgical strike" with armor/artillery involved.



Small arms includes automated machine guns. Reports have confirmed that Indian soldiers died of bullet injuries.


----------



## Feng Leng

HalfMoon said:


> Indian military has confirmed that Chinese have used small arms.
> 
> View attachment 642239


Let's get it straight. Only the initial phase of the conflict 24 hours ago was fought with blunt weapons. The conflict entered the second stage about 9 hours ago with small arms and artillery. It is a war now. It is ongoing. I believe tonight will be the biggest bloodbath India has ever seen since independence. Thousands will be dead within 8 hours from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zohair Alam

OsmanAli98 said:


> The Indian "strategy" is keyboard warriors who want to show boob and vagene



Truest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> So no firearms were used, sadly it's the river who claimed those many lives. I believe PLA didn't intend to kill them, but things went wrong, they did't take in the river factor.



so is that the official Chinese reaction ..oppsie..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272891706573291523

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## crankthatskunk

AsianLion said:


> *Ladakh clashes updates:*
> 
> Clashes took place in Galwan valley last night
> 20 Indian soldiers dead, dozens injured, some still in PLA custody
> China says it has sovereignty over Galwan valley, blames India for clashes
> India blames China of trying to unilaterally change the status-quo
> Infact Indian side is admitting far more than 20 Indian Army soldiers have been killed last night, when India was made to runaway from Galwan Valley.



This is rich coming from Indians, "Unilaterally" tried to change the Status Quo. 
Who started this by changing the status of Kashmir and Laddakh!!
Funny Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MirageBlue

Feng Leng said:


> Let's get it straight. Only the initial phase of the conflict 24 hours ago was fought with blunt weapons. The conflict entered the second stage about 9 hours ago with small arms and artillery. It is a war now. I believe tonight will be the biggest bloodbath India has ever seen since independence. Thousands dead will be dead within 8 hours from now.



Yeah right. You can wish for it, but it won't happen. And if you think India is going to take this lying down, then you've been too used to fighting weak nations.


----------



## Counterpunch

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> in that case it's a blood bath, i wonder if all the bodies have been handed over to India?
> really poor BDA on Indian Military's side....
> and once again it shows that how weak Indian Military's InfoWar strategy is. @PanzerKiel whats your opinion on Battle Damage Assessment, was IA able to do it ?
> 
> only good in running disinformation war campaigns in peace times against other countries but when needed most, it all fails


As per my sources the event happened around the peak(s) which the Chinese wanted to occupy (had already occupied higher areas close to the peaks - not all peaks are manned by India or China as troop deployment is not massive in the area). I am still unable to verify the news but this makes more sense given the massive scale of injuries and deaths. The Chinese on the other hand did not suffer as much as being claimed by Indian OSINT since they were on higher ground

I am now hearing news of a skirmish and artillery exchange however this is very unlikely. Independent satellite imagery might have shown signs of the damage by now if this was the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

HalfMoon said:


> Small arms includes automated machine guns. Reports have confirmed that Indian soldiers died of bullet injuries.


share the source, i doubt such has happened


----------



## JonAsad

MirageBlue said:


> For 20 IA soldiers and 43 PLA soldiers to die in a melee, it must've been huge.


@Foxtrot Alpha
Another Indian fantasy


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

KaiserX said:


> When IA death count was at 3 they claimed 5 PLA losses
> 
> Now they are at 20 they are claiming 43 PLA losses
> 
> Tmrow when its at 200 they will claim 500 PLA losses
> 
> Indian lies have no shame



It is part of their culture. Never believe any numbers coming from India or BD. They are always inflated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Feng Leng said:


> Let's get it straight. Only the initial phase of the conflict 24 hours ago was fought with blunt weapons. The conflict entered the second stage about 9 hours ago with small arms and artillery. It is a war now. It is ongoing. I believe tonight will be the biggest bloodbath India has ever seen since independence. Thousands will be dead within 8 hours from now.



Please provide sources. We are a facts based forum


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Musings said:


> There are numerous sources that clearly state India have had a shafting today. The government of India should hang their head in shame - the posturing has resulted in unnecessary deaths. India cannot have a stronger response.
> Your posture against China and your nation will suffer the consequences - this is a spanking no other nation has had for a long time.
> Now go take a longer hike and enjoy



Why should I take a hike? Numerous sources are Indian sources. Unlike Pakistan nor china we don't hide or deny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IT Cells trying to cover up the Indian Losses

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272931676012740609

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

When will this be an "ISI conspiracy"?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Chinese without a doubt have casualties on their side too. The question is what triggered this standoff and how will it play out from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Salza said:


> Meanwhile Christine Fair is ridiculing, humiliating Bakhts all over the twitter for the last few hours





> Saam = #WooHan or woo the Han.
> Daam = $60 billion annual trade deficit
> Dand = out of the question.
> Bhed = sending unarmed soldiers into battle to confuse the enemy?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272730854272401410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923451637092353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272730854272401410

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Feng Leng said:


> Let's get it straight. Only the initial phase of the conflict 24 hours ago was fought with blunt weapons. The conflict entered the second stage about 9 hours ago with small arms and artillery. It is a war now. It is ongoing. I believe tonight will be the biggest bloodbath India has ever seen since independence. Thousands will be dead within 8 hours from now.


i`ll drink the chinese green tea to that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Do you mean to say that absolutely no Chinese soldier has died yet? Sorry, I'm not interested in engaging a troll like you.


If there is proof of PLA casualties then bring it to the table, otherwise none happened.
You don't need to reply to me.
I would recommend you get yourself a dark room and cry your heart out.


----------



## crankthatskunk

*I have been warning, "The Chickens would come home to roost". 

They have. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Novice09 said:


> keep an eye on IB... IA is getting mobilized to ensure that no third party try to take advantage of Indo-China WAR... and if so, let it be... unprecedented movement in Air...


@PanzerKiel @airomerix @Hodor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HalfMoon said:


> Small arms includes automated machine guns. Reports have confirmed that Indian soldiers died of bullet injuries.



@Foxtrot Alpha 

this false flagger is trolling from his 1st post but still alive but other getting punished..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthseeker2010 said:


> Do people in GHQ taking notes? or are they just with popcorns?



Sorry, dear, didnt get you.


----------



## JohnWick

MirageBlue said:


> Yeah right. You can wish for it, but it won't happen. And if you think India is going to take this lying down, then you've been too used to fighting weak nations.


India is a very Nation as compared to China....the PLAAF will eat IAF if there will be any Air force involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> If there is proof of PLA casualties then bring it to the table, otherwise none happened.
> You don't need to reply to me.
> I would recommend you get yourself a dark room and cry your heart out.


Hmm, the typical denial


----------



## Max

It always sound desperate when Bharati start giving casualties of Pakistanis and now Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

The way Indian media is bragging about casualties on Chinese side, will provoke China further. More skirmishes are expected soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272890645724778496



This guy just lost a visa entry to Pajeetpradesh through this tweet of his. That is, if he was really intetested to visit there at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> Sorry, dear, didnt get you.



Sir, is Pak Army's situational awareness on par with PLA, or Pakistan is just monitoring the situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

nangyale said:


> If there is proof of PLA casualties then bring it to the table, otherwise none happened.
> You don't need to reply to me.
> I would recommend you get yourself a dark room and cry your heart out.


Hmm, the typical denial


----------



## Moonlight

Indian media and its BS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mmr

jk007 said:


> Why do you think Americans encouraged India?
> 
> Modi govt has improved road infrastructure all across India. It improved road infrastructure in the border areas as well. Chinese did not like it. They came and sat in disputed territories......and this lead to stand-off.
> 
> How / where Americans are involved? This is between India + China.
> 
> My understanding is - for many years, India is careful to not to escalate with China. Modi has spent enormous effort to improve relations with China. That effort came to a naught.


without USA encouraging india there is no way india suddenly ban chinese and hongkong investment just two month ago...joined QUAD...signed militery agreement with australia...

its usa dream that india teach china a lesson. 

Americans have nothing to lose. India china both bleed. India buy billions of usa arms. and remember in the QUAD none has border with china. Only india does.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nangyale

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Hmm, the typical denial


Denial of what?
You want me to believe your bullshit without any proof.
Sorry dude I am not an Indian.


----------



## Muhammed45

Chinese soldiers historically are proven warriors. Indians on the other hand are good at beating elderly and women of Kashmiris to death. They were proudly dishonoring Kashmiri women.

Btw, i hope Modi stops licking Trumps boots and for sake of regional stability stops making problems in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Agha Sher

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Are you sure about the Afghans? The Afghans are not very 'jovial' with Pakistan. Be careful.



Afghanistan will never go to war with Pakistan. Firstly, people in the border area (Taliban country) have nothing against Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan would simply steamroll ANA and be in Kabul within a couple of hours.

Time to be realistic. Wake up, indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Counterpunch

MirageBlue said:


> Yeah right. You can wish for it, but it won't happen. And if you think India is going to take this lying down, then you've been too used to fighting weak nations.


I don't really think this happened or is happening however India has really not lived up to expectations so far. All this rhetoric of responsible conduct in the face of so many precious lives lost really makes no sense. If India really wants to regain the image it is losing now, it must ensure regaining the status quo. I doubt this is going to happen now. Blood has been shed in Galwan.


----------



## PakSword

Reminding everone again.. Please keep the discussion productive and discuss the incident within forum rules. 

If you want to post memes or jokes, there is a specific thread for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthseeker2010 said:


> Sir, is Pak Army's situational awareness on par with PLA, or Pakistan is just monitoring the situation?



Monitoring as well as taking necessary SAFEGUARDS.

Sorry for not getting your point previously....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

MirageBlue said:


> China lodges complaint with the Indian Ambassador. *Clearly, the high number of casualties on the PLA side, which they're not revealing is forcing this to happen*.



@PakSword

More bogus unverified Indian nonsense.

If you have to use the word 'clearly,' most likely it is not so clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

PakSword said:


> Probably from among 1% of the total population:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272558399104839680





M.Bison said:


> Who will attack Pakistan from the western border? Americans are not going to attack Pakistan from the western side because the USA is dealing with its own domestic problems. Americans would have attacked Pakistan long ago if it wanted to.
> 
> Afghans will never attack Pakistan from the western side either so then who will do it? If Afghans ever make that mistake then it will give Pakistan full authority to outwardly support Taliban and that would kick you guys out faster..



Why would Murica want to attack Pakistan when China would start rolling tanks via the KKH pretty stupid move and Pakistan has nukes too the Americans arent stupid hence they have used proxy conflicts as thats more effective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Feng Leng said:


> Let's get it straight. Only the initial phase of the conflict 24 hours ago was fought with blunt weapons. The conflict entered the second stage about 9 hours ago with small arms and artillery. It is a war now. It is ongoing. I believe tonight will be the biggest bloodbath India has ever seen since independence. Thousands will be dead within 8 hours from now.



Reports confirmed that Chinese have fired artillery but there is no news yet if any Indian soldiers were killed due to artillery fire. The artillery fire could just be a warning shot from Chinese to the Indians not to enter the Galvan valley again.

What has been confirmed so far is that 200+ Indian soldiers who entered the Galvan valley, to confront and evict the Chinese soldiers, have all been killed in small arms fire.


----------



## crankthatskunk

I am watching "Republic TV". 

Arnab is going nuts. Literally shouting from top of his voice.
Just accused a fellow Indian that you are enabler of the Chinese. 
This one is a Hindu participant. 

Earlier he was having a go at a Muslim participant, he said he is from Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Falcon29 said:


> Chinese without a doubt have casualties on their side too. The question is what triggered this standoff and how will it play out from here.


According to Arnab's statement , review of Chinese FM statement & Indian MEA, it seems Chinese had been doing some build up work and had captured / Taken control of the Galwan Heights. Indian Platoon went for Surveillance and Recon to gather information on Chinese build up when caught, fight broke loose and rest is history....one thing is for sure Indians were not happy with China's unilateral action in the region while Chinese continued to maintain hold over which they claim was their territory

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## newb3e

safrooni soourmun ki phainti lagi hai ajj tob!

where is sirgkal Siri Modi g!


----------



## Musings

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Why should I take a hike? Numerous sources are Indian sources. Unlike Pakistan nor china we don't hide or deny.


Several of your colleagues on here even deny the insurgence has taken place - the likes of silent poison and drumstick - everyday have posted crap denying China advancements - speak for yourself but don’t attempt to speak for the masses. Today has confirmed India have simply bitten off more than they can chew.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> View attachment 642244


Wow my name is first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Are you sure about the Afghans? The Afghans are not very 'jovial' with Pakistan. Be careful.


You mean the Mayor of Kabul and his army of hashish smokers and child molesters or the Taliban who control majority of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Moonlight said:


> Indian media and its BS
> 
> View attachment 642243


See the #hashtag below `ChinaMustPay` in ticker contradicting the news itself.. Indians have no shame..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taimoor Khan

jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272890645724778496




Americans have send their sheep to the slaughter house and now wonder what happened to it. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

MirageBlue said:


> China lodges complaint with the Indian Ambassador. Clearly, the high number of casualties on the PLA side, which they're not revealing is forcing this to happen.


Source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Feng Leng said:


> It is very likely that we are past the first stage of the skirmish. That was 24 hours ago.
> 
> Artillery duels are ongoing NOW. Indian casualties are in the hundred already and probably will be in the thousands within 8 hours when I wake up tomorrow morning.


Sorry can you elaborate what you wrote here, are there artillery duels happening in Ladakh? How do you know this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

I think India is atleast transparent with its casualty count and was quick to share it with the media unlike the Chinese who are still hiding their casualties and haven't shared anything substantial with the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Are you sure about the Afghans? The Afghans are not very 'jovial' with Pakistan. Be careful.



Firstly, Afghanistan is a brother nation with Pakistan. This is something that Indians need to understand. Second It is about capability not about jovialness. Afghan army does not have control of its country and has lost 1 billion dollars in funding by the US taxpayer. They are itching to make peace with Pakistan. No afghan leader will ever make the mistake of sending their army over to Pakistan. The afghans did not attack Pakistan when the US army was in full control of Afghanistan and the Taliban was on the back foot. Why would they attack now when 80% of Afghanistan is not in their control. There are two heads of state in Afghanistan and Ghani is trying to find legitimacy. Abdullah Abdullah is most likely going to stay and he will have to make peace with Pakistan and Taliban. Afghanistan's puppet government is extremely weak and the last thing they would do is attack a country like Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Agha Sher said:


> Afghanistan will never go to war with Pakistan. Firstly, people in the border area (Taliban country) have nothing against Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan would simply steamroll ANA and be in Kabul within a couple of hours.
> 
> Time to be realistic. Wake up, indian.



Thanks brother. We Pakistanis and Afghans are united for justice for Kashmir and Muslims everywhere. No one can tear us apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## crankthatskunk

xeuss said:


> When will this be an "ISI conspiracy"?



*Give an hour or so, defo. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

crankthatskunk said:


> I am watching "Republic TV".
> 
> Arnab is going nuts. Literally shouting from top of his voice.
> Just accused a fellow Indian that you are enabler of the Chinese.
> This one is a Hindu participant.
> 
> Earlier he was having a go at a Muslim participant, he said he is from Kashmir.


g say pagal admi hai arnab! typical bakht!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Zohair Alam said:


> This guy just lost a visa entry to Pajeetpradesh through this tweet of his. That is, if he was intetester to visiy there ay all.



They are dissatisfied with India, US will surely rethink it's alliance with Bharat to contain China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

TheGreatMaratha said:


> I think India is atleast transparent with its casualty count and was quick to share it with the media unlike the Chinese who are still hiding their casualties and haven't shared anything substantial with the media.



Muh "tRANSPARIENT" when you have blow hards who pretend to be like Fox News lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Time to open new thread now. It's getting too huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Agha Sher said:


> Afghanistan will never go to war with Pakistan. Firstly, people in the border area (Taliban country) have nothing against Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan would simply steamroll ANA and be in Kabul within a couple of hours.
> 
> Time to be realistic. Wake up, indian.


Lol why do you want to go in that hellhole? Our arty can level Kabul from Khyber district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Stupid Modi govt, no strategy or plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

MirageBlue said:


> China lodges complaint with the Indian Ambassador. Clearly, the high number of casualties on the PLA side, which they're not revealing is forcing this to happen.


Eh? 

Look, what on earth kind of bizarre baseless extrapolation and rationalisation is this?? Have you literally lost your basic faculties of logic and reason because of one humbling at the LAC?

Re-read what you wrote objectively. How does the lodging of a diplomatic protest lend any credence to your conclusions whatsoever? There are a hundred other more likely explanations before this one even becomes plausible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

PakSword said:


> Are you sure?


This is my conjecture based on what I read in forums and social media. The Indian casualties numbers keep going up and I believe they are just the tip of the iceberg.




KaiserX said:


> Please provide sources. We are a facts based forum


The fact is that shots have already been fired. During last night's conflict, it is quite likely shots were not fired based on what I read in Chinese military forums. This suggests the conflict is ongoing instead of an isolated incident last night. The Indian casualties numbers going up and up corroborates this theory.​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BDforever

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> View attachment 642244


Look who is here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Agha Sher said:


> Afghanistan will never go to war with Pakistan. Firstly, people in the border area (Taliban country) have nothing against Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan would simply steamroll ANA and be in Kabul within a couple of hours.


The thing is, you don't decided what the Afghan Army does. It's your PM and military that does that. You'll reply by saying how India can force Afghan PM to send its army? Well, that you will witness only when it will actually happen if Pakistan starts getting too naughty.

And what kind of an Afghan are you who says Pakistan will just steamroll Afghan army. Clearly suspicious.


----------



## Pak-Canuck

JohnWick said:


> India is a very Nation as compared to China....the PLAAF will eat IAF if there will be any Air force involvement.



Come on who are you kidding? IAF will dodge all of the PLAAF missles and then shoot all the PLAAF planes down without firing any of their own missles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

M.Bison said:


> Firstly, Afghanistan is a brother nation with Pakistan. This is something that Indians need to understand. Second It is about capability not about jovialness. Afghan army does not have control of its country and has lost 1 billion dollars in funding by the US taxpayer. They are itching to make peace with Pakistan. No afghan leader will ever make the mistake of sending their army over to Pakistan. The afghans did not attack Pakistan when the US army was in full control of Afghanistan and the Taliban was on the back foot. Why would they attack now when 80% of Afghanistan is not in their control. There are two heads of state in Afghanistan and Ghani is trying to find legitimacy. Abdullah Abdullah is most likely going to stay and he will have to make peace with Pakistan and Taliban. Afghanistan's puppet government is extremely weak and the last thing they would do is attack a country like Pakistan.


The Indians just mean they are paid "proxies" would be used as usual as if Afghanistan would steam roll without Pakistan turning that crap hole into ash if it wanted to via nukes


----------



## SD 10

Agha Sher said:


> Afghanistan will never go to war with Pakistan. Firstly, people in the border area (Taliban country) have nothing against Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan would simply steamroll ANA and be in Kabul within a couple of hours.
> 
> Time to be realistic. Wake up, indian.


we wont fight you brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Norwegian said:


> Are Lundians lying again?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272934092577763328



Veergati eheeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> Monitoring as well as taking necessary SAFEGUARDS.
> 
> Sorry for not getting your point previously....



I hope Defcon level (or whatever pak equivalent is) is already raised. And I hope PA Does not make mistakes it had done in Past if the opportunity arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

JonAsad said:


> See the #hashtag below `ChinaMustPay` in ticker contradicting the news itself.. Indians have no shame..


Broh ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

See I told you guys, IA justified the casualty number by claiming that more men died later due to critical injuries

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Globenim

At the rate Indians make up deaths on the Chinese side and blow up the escalation by the Chinese side to cope with their losses, by the end of the week the entire PLA will be dead and nuclear strikes "confirmed"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Salza

Meanwhile,

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1,627 (Users: 168, Guests: 1411)

--

Why India didnt revealed their actual death counts earlier?  Perhaps their count is in 30s now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Flight of falcon

So as soon as the number of Chinese casualties is raised to 53 for no apparent proof or possibility all the cockroach analysts are coming out of their hiding holes and chest thumping. ...... incredible Indian strategy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

One misfortune befalls Indians and the whole Muslim world is full of sympathy and support for Pakistan. Arabs, Iran, Afghan, Turks, etc.

Poor Indians, even your Hindu brother is fighting you. 

Who is isolated?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yankee-stani

TheGreatMaratha said:


> The thing is, you don't decided what the Afghan Army does. It's your PM and military that does that. You'll reply by saying how India can force Afghan PM to send its army? Well, that you will witness only when it will actually happen if Pakistan starts getting too naughty.
> 
> And what kind of an Afghan are you who says Pakistan will just steamroll Afghan army. Clearly suspicious.




What Afghan "Govt" the Mayor of Kabul who cant run 80 percent of the country


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

M.Bison said:


> Firstly, Afghanistan is a brother nation with Pakistan. This is something that Indians need to understand. Second It is about capability not about jovialness. Afghan army does not have control of its country and has lost 1 billion dollars in funding by the US taxpayer. They are itching to make peace with Pakistan. No afghan leader will ever make the mistake of sending their army over to Pakistan. The afghans did not attack Pakistan when the US army was in full control of Afghanistan and the Taliban was on the back foot. Why would they attack now when 80% of Afghanistan is not in their control. There are two heads of state in Afghanistan and Ghani is trying to find legitimacy. Abdullah Abdullah is most likely going to stay and he will have to make peace with Pakistan and Taliban. Afghanistan's puppet government is extremely weak and the last thing they would do is attack a country like Pakistan.


Money my friend.


----------



## StormBreaker

Salza said:


> Meanwhile,
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1,627 (Users: 168, Guests: 1411)
> 
> --
> 
> Why India didnt revealed their actual death counts earlier?  Perhaps their count is in 30s now.


@WebMaster don’t give these 1411 people the key to open the door !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

So 20 is the official number confirmed so far


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935869637251072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935871642251267


----------



## arjunk

1402 guests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

TheGreatMaratha said:


> The thing is, you don't decided what the Afghan Army does. It's your PM and military that does that. You'll reply by saying how India can force Afghan PM to send its army? Well, that you will witness only when it will actually happen if Pakistan starts getting too naughty.
> 
> And what kind of an Afghan are you who says Pakistan will just steamroll Afghan army. Clearly suspicious.



India has little to no influence over Afghanistan's affairs. What are you talking about? Forcing us to declare war on our brothers? Wake the **** up, moron.

I am one of those Afghans who are born in Laghman and like my people in the east and south we value our Muslim brothers in Pakistan.

The Taliban (read country-side conservative Muslim Afghans) are steamrolling ANA. I can only imagine what Pakistan would do to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Max

TheGreatMaratha said:


> The thing is, you don't decided what the Afghan Army does. It's your PM and military that does that. You'll reply by saying how India can force Afghan PM to send its army? Well, that you will witness only when it will actually happen if Pakistan starts getting too naughty.
> 
> And what kind of an Afghan are you who says Pakistan will just steamroll Afghan army. Clearly suspicious.



Stop blabbering, he is the kind of Afghan who live in reality instead of Bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Question is how many Chinese died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Oh man, just loving listening to ArNOB right now, these fker are now pointing fingers at each other , it has become a BJP Vs Congress shouting match . hahahahah 

Trust me, fk them up, they will release their frustration on each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KaiserX

xeuss said:


> So 20 is the official number confirmed so far
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935869637251072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935871642251267



So soldiers died from exposure to sub-zero temperatures? what were they wearing when they got there? the Chinese must have beat them then made them naked according to your joke army statement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Agha Sher said:


> I am one of those Afghans who are born in Laghman and like my people in the east and south we value our Muslim brothers in Pakistan.


Sure, the kind of Afghan who says Pakistan Army will steamroll Afghanistan lol.


----------



## Champs Trophy 2017

[emoji848] So a radio intercept this time?

A recording of Chinese, speaking in Hindi accent, is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> I could only pity on your poor skills to comprehend without being blinded by your narrative...which is outta sheer hatred



Pity the Indian soldiers, not me.


----------



## Agha Sher

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Money my friend.



Your money and support are peanuts compared to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zohair Alam

Max said:


> They are dissatisfied with India, US will surely rethink it's alliance with Bharat to contain China.



Not that US doesn't want a willing ally but Pajeedpradesh simply default the criteria to be America's ally. Kaloo's simply dont have it in them. Refused to contribute even a single army boot inside Afghanistan on US request.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Arsalan said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251434389504
> Around 145 injured and 39 Indian soldiers captured is also being reported. These are some serious numbers and this whole thing is turning into sonething bigger than a STAND OFF!



Yes, this is more than a standoff, this was most certainly an Indian Military operation that went wrong for the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Agha Sher said:


> Your money and support are peanuts compared to other countries.


But who told you that only we will give the money? We have our friends.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Taimoor Khan said:


> Oh man, just loving listening to ArNOB right now, these fker are now pointing fingers at each other , it has become a BJP Vs Congress shouting match . hahahahah
> 
> Trust me, fk them up, they will release their frustration on each other.




Like I pointed out earlier after the Chinese gave a nice "whopping" to the Indians they mainly wanting the Indians to handle the domestic media consumption by themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

When will human beings understand that fighting is not the solution? Living with peace and harmony is the only way forward. Fighting bad. This is so sad, 20 men who died for what? What's gonna happen to their families and children? I feel so sad friends

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Any official statement from China on their casualties yet ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Am gonna call it a night and go pray Isha and hit the bed....i will end this at the following note....

Condolences to the men who died in the skirmish, they fought for their country bravely and followed the orders of their superior even if that meant a call to their death....May they rest in peace....

To the Bhakts watching this thread and Modi g if you are also one of the guests viewing this thread ...this is for you....

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## M.Bison

OsmanAli98 said:


> Why would Murica want to attack Pakistan when China would start rolling tanks via the KKH pretty stupid move and Pakistan has nukes too the Americans arent stupid hence they have used proxy conflicts as thats more effective



Honestly, man people have a misunderstanding.. Especially Indians they underestimate Pakistan's importance in this region. Time and time again Pakistan has proved to be vital to peace and stability in this neighborhood and countries like India, Russia and now the USA are starting to see it with their own eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

PakSword said:


> Reminding everone again.. Please keep the discussion productive and discuss the incident within forum rules.
> 
> If you want to post memes or jokes, there is a specific thread for that.


Fk the hindu Fascist Modi. Ban me if you like sir, our eyes are still full of tears for that Kashmiri man who said the sun in the sky couldnt see my wifes face but a hindu soldier...... Yeah only a Muslim Soul understands What he was meant to say, Not the rapist bastards of Modi gang who value cow urine More than their women. I hope before the dust settles, China gives these guys a bloody nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## monitor

Now ndtv confirmation of 17 soldiers sucumb to their injuries makes total casualties to 20 soldier. Theirvwere 43 casualties to Chinese side to . its worst clashes in 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Any official statement from China on their casualties yet ?


Somehow the Pakistanis still feel that the Chinese are more reliable even after so much delay lol. Atleast we are honest about our casualties unlike the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Am gonna call it a night and go pray Isha and hit the bed....i will end this at the following note....
> 
> Condolences to the men who died in the skirmish, they fought for their country bravely and followed the orders of their superior even if that meant a call to their death....May they rest in peace....
> 
> To the Bhakts watching this thread and Modi g if you are also one of the guests viewing this thread ...this is for you....


Ye koi time hai isha parhne ka ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wikki019

monitor said:


> Now ndtv confirmation of 17 soldiers sucumb to their injuries makes total casualties to 20 soldier. Theirvwere 43 casualties to Chinese side to . its worst clashes in 40 years.



43 is just a made up number by "Indian Sources". we will wait for official confirmation from PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Where is the bald dot head that always says the darndest things?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

TheGreatMaratha said:


> But who told you that only we will give the money? We have our friends.



Who is your friend and will help you? Please enlighten us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Modi will get one billion USD from USA in his Swiss bank account for this effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> See I told you guys, IA justified the casualty number by claiming that more men died later due to critical injuries
> View attachment 642245


Indian sources claim 43 chinese soldiers are also dead in the battle?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

StormBreaker said:


> Ye koi time hai isha parhne ka ?
> 
> View attachment 642248


Time hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

Sub zero temperature caused soldiers to die??? What were they fighting in ? Dhotis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Sure, the kind of Afghan who says Pakistan Army will steamroll Afghanistan lol.


Comprehension issues? he said ANA. ____ Your kabul gov. doesn't control the whole of Afghanistan, nor do people living in their controlled areas, fully support them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

General J.D Bakhshi upset and rightly speaking, to much fakeness by Indians, while Indian soldiers are dying, loosing Strategic heights:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259
Difference between a General and a Major:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272934092577763328
Counting & comparing dead, sign of a weak man. Where as Major Gaurav Arya spewing up ugly lies and double speaking, he was just couple of weeks saying, India-China border never had any casualties. Chinese are sissies, wimps etc, Kaisa diya China nein?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Imran Khan said:


> all we can see indian command and control is too weak . its been hours now and they dont know how many really killed .



They knows but revealing real figure might be too embarrassing for chawala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Time hai


Namaz ko der nai karo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flight of falcon

Norwegian said:


> Indian sources claim 43 chinese soldiers are also dead in the battle?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376




They killed 300 terrorists .... so if you believe that then yes so many soldiers died too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThinker02



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Agha Sher said:


> India has little to no influence over Afghanistan's affairs. What are you talking about? Forcing us to declare war on our brothers? Wake the **** up, moron.
> 
> I am one of those Afghans who are born in Laghman and like my people in the east and south we value our Muslim brothers in Pakistan.
> 
> The Taliban (read country-side conservative Muslim Afghans) are steamrolling ANA. I can only imagine what Pakistan would do to them.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145026642156433408





Durrani Empire of Ahmad Shah Baba Abdali 1772

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Wikki019

monitor said:


> They knows but revealing real figure might be too embarrassing for chawala.



Indian media is claiming there were 100 Indians and 500 Chinese soldiers. You can think of the result.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Somehow the Pakistanis still feel that the Chinese are more reliable even after so much delay lol. Atleast we are honest about our casualties unlike the Chinese.



Pakistanis know pretty damn well that China is currently hiding stuff, preparing to tell a story and buying time for it. Don't expect them to admit it here though.

I am glad India is being honest with its public. That's what democracies are about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

monitor said:


> They knows but revealing real figure might be too embarrassing for chawala.


then wait for avalanche or road accident dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Flight of falcon said:


> They killed 300 terrorists .... so if you believe that then yes so many soldiers died too


That's what they claim. There is no official statement from the Chinese side



AsianLion said:


> General J.D Bakhshi upset and rightly speaking, to much fakeness by Indians, while Indian soldiers are dying:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259
> Difference between a General and a Major:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272934092577763328
> Counting dead, sign of weak men. Where as Major Gaurav Arya spewing up ugly lies and double speaking, he was just couple of weeks saying, India-China border never had any casualties. Chinese are sissies, wimps etc, Kaisa diya China?


Both are lying as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot forever

monitor said:


> Now ndtv confirmation of 17 soldiers sucumb to their injuries makes total casualties to 20 soldier. Theirvwere 43 casualties to Chinese side to . its worst clashes in 40 years.








According to their own tweet (which I highly doubt is true and most likely they invented the chatter to keep the pajeets from committing suicide) 43 casualties on the Chinese side include both dead and wounded, not the dead as 20 on Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

20 Indian and 43 chinese soldiers ... 

chinese may be more. off late they lost so much support back home and when the body bags starts to go home to parents who has only one son (one child policy) the support will be lost with double the speed....

this will be only the beginning ....let china escalate this ever further.


----------



## HalfMoon

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> share the source, i doubt such has happened




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


----------



## Areesh

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis know pretty damn well that China is currently hiding stuff, preparing to tell a story and buying time for it. Don't expect them to admit it here though.
> 
> I am glad India is being honest with its public. That's what democracies are about.



Acha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Money my friend.



What money? They had all the money they needed 5-6 years ago. The opium trade was in full swing and all the warlords were making hand over fist money. Afghanistan or the united states will not attack Pakistan on the behest of Indians. You can take that to the funeral pyre.


----------



## KaiserX

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis know pretty damn well that China is currently hiding stuff, preparing to tell a story and buying time for it. Don't expect them to admit it here though.
> 
> I am glad India is being honest with its public. That's what democracies are about.



Denial right now suites Chinese the best. provides them a way to de-escalate the situation while holding onto to their claims. A win-win for both sides. 

This would be a win even for India in the current situation with such huge losses and embarrassment to a degree that your own PM has not even released a statement to acknowledge the dead soldiers...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Taimoor Khan said:


> Americans have send their sheep to the slaughter house and now wonder what happened to it. LOL



Let's make sure its halal, Bismillah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheDarkKnight

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

mohammad45 said:


> Fk the hindu Fascist Modi. Ban me if you like sir, our eyes are still full of tears for that Kashmiri man who said the sun in the sky couldnt see my wifes face but a hindu soldier...... Yeah only a Muslim Soul understands What he was meant to say, Not the rapist bastards of Modi gang who value cow urine More than their women. I hope before the dust settles, China gives these guys a bloody nose.


I know brother.. problem is that if we make fun of this incident, it will be a disservice to everyone who is facing Indian brutality for so long. We want this thread to be on topic, serious and without any funny memes etc.. We don't want to give anyone a reason to take this thread away from a serious serious discussion. I hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aspen

truthseeker2010 said:


> Sir, is Pak Army's situational awareness on par with PLA, or Pakistan is just monitoring the situation?



We'll find out shortly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Pak-Canuck said:


> Come on who are you kidding? IAF will dodge all of the PLAAF missles and then shoot all the PLAAF planes down without firing any of their own missles.


Oh yes I know what you mean, we have seen that before - where all missiles and.or their motors are displayed yo the public all intact on their rails and yet somehow by some powerful means also shot down another aircraft while blowing up and falling to earth. So PLAAF watch for those non-fired pesky indian missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

TheGreatMaratha said:


> There's a reason Pakistanis and Chinese are close lol. Both like to 'hide' stuff.


Public warning.. No trolling.. Next time I will hand you a infraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

M.Bison said:


> Firstly, Afghanistan is a brother nation with Pakistan. This is something that Indians need to understand. Second It is about capability not about jovialness. Afghan army does not have control of its country and has lost 1 billion dollars in funding by the US taxpayer. They are itching to make peace with Pakistan. No afghan leader will ever make the mistake of sending their army over to Pakistan. The afghans did not attack Pakistan when the US army was in full control of Afghanistan and the Taliban was on the back foot. Why would they attack now when 80% of Afghanistan is not in their control. There are two heads of state in Afghanistan and Ghani is trying to find legitimacy. Abdullah Abdullah is most likely going to stay and he will have to make peace with Pakistan and Taliban. Afghanistan's puppet government is extremely weak and the last thing they would do is attack a country like Pakistan.



There are more chances of Nepal attacking India than Afganistan attacking Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272928142945128448

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Arsalan said:


> IF india wants to avoid a disastrous full blown war, more than back door diplomacy they will have to get their media under control. Failure to do this mean the extremist hindutva appeasement media outlets will charge up the public with more stupid and fake news breaks like exaggerated deaths on Chinese side or tge kind of propaganda we heard a few days ago like Chinese soldiers wont fight as the are only child of their parents and calls for "making china pay". This charged up public then have to be cooled down for political purposes and that forces government into makeing ill informed rash decisions with serious consequences!! That is what happened in case of Pulwama attack where the extremist driven media put blame on Pakistan minutes after attack and the public was so charged up that gov had to take a poorly planned and executed decision of LOC intrusion that eventually led to embarrassment faced by India on Feb 27!! In case of China-India, the consequences will be even more serious.
> 
> See, this is how much the public have been misguided and made a fool. Check out the replies to this tweet confirming 20 deaths!!
> View attachment 642242
> 
> 
> Indian gov, if they want to avoid war, must control the media from propagating war hysteria!! That is more important than asking Russians to to meditate.



Why are you helping the enemy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Indians Logic:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272944983293624320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agha Sher

It is unbelievable how dumb these hindus are.. Their shitty media spews out a random number (43 in this case) and they all accept it as being the ultimate truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

I heard that PA helped IA to translate Chinese intercepts of 43 casualties. Is it true guys?


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272937373337137152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis know pretty damn well that China is currently hiding stuff, preparing to tell a story and buying time for it. Don't expect them to admit it here though.
> 
> I am glad India is being honest with its public. That's what democracies are about.


No one knows how many have died on either side.. The complete count is not done yet.. The only official news is that you have lost "at least" 20 soldiers. So how are you confident about what Pakistanis are thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

M.Bison said:


> What money? They had all the money they needed 5-6 years ago. The opium trade was in full swing and all the warlords were making hand over fist money. Afghanistan or the united states will not attack Pakistan on the behest of Indians. You can take that to the funeral pyre.


We never know the future...you should take into account all the possibilities. I'm sure IA considers that.

I wouldn't be so sure if I were you.


----------



## Aspen

Question now is will India accidentally start a two-front war?

Or is Pakistan going to make an attempt at advancing in Kashmir?

Who's going to strike first?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Any official statement from China on their casualties yet ?


Any official statement from Indian military about Chinese casualties?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Agha Sher said:


> It is unbelievable how dumb these hindus are.. Their shitty media spews out a random number (43 in this case) and they all accept it as being the ultimate truth.


just like they believe that they killed 500 pakistanis last year!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mohammad45 said:


> Fk the hindu Fascist Modi. Ban me if you like sir, our eyes are still full of tears for that Kashmiri man who said the sun in the sky couldnt see my wifes face but a hindu soldier...... Yeah only a Muslim Soul understands What he was meant to say, Not the rapist bastards of Modi gang who value cow urine More than their women. I hope before the dust settles, China gives these guys a bloody nose.



Dear brother, your post put tears in my eyes. Kashmiris suffered enough.

Thank you so much. Allah swt bless you always. Allah swt bless Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Aspen

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I heard that PA helped IA to translate Chinese intercepts of 43 casualties. Is it true guys?



Sounds like absolute bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Agha Sher said:


> It is unbelievable how dumb these hindus are.. Their shitty media spews out a random number (43 in this case) and they all accept it as being the ultimate truth.



After having so many casualties it's very hard for Modi to solve matter through discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272943310110208000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mumm-Ra

IceCold said:


> Dont be stupid! Where have i implied as such? Dont try to put words into my mouth. There are plenty of options that can rattle Indians and none require crossing over. For starters look at how India is hurting us, from LOC to Balochistan everywhere Indian hand is involved, why cant we repay in similar fashion? Why does PM Khan needs to give statements that shows weakness on our part. Even if we have nothing, our economy is in shambles etc, we dont have to shout from the roof top and let everyone know as well. Why cant PM Khan and COAS give statements the way Indians do? Just rattle them. Modi spoke openly about Balochistan, why did PM Khan and Bajwa stopped Sikhs from opening a similar office in Pakistan?



Firstly, calm down. The problem with your post was that you were not implying anything. A broad open ended post which did not highlight how to take advantage of the current situation will illicit such response. Now, you mention a bunch of option in which we can rattle them. Forget the economy as the whole world's economy is down the drain right now so that constant. In none of these options you mentioned to rattle them, is the ground reality changed? We are still holding the same piece of land at the end. If the purpose of the actions is to kill more Indians than we are already doing it in sufficient numbers. If we are to kill more enemy soldiers then will it change its enemy's posture towards us? Can it be brought to the negotiating table to solve the Kashmir issue. Will he revert the status of Kashmir back pre June status. kindly look at the whole thing from strategic point of view and not just operationally. Give me one option that will force the enemy to come to us to negotiate.



IceCold said:


> and as for as Ladakh what is happening there is only a spoiler, real movie is yet to come. We should be prepared for that and can initiate a starter of our own as well. Just to put pressure on India. Lets see if their crumble or not. For e.g It should be us who should be hitting and pounding Indians across the LOC to IB yet today they have the audacity to initiate cross border fire because they know we are only reactionary, "Moo tor jawab diya"
> And stop being a fuckin apologist. I am too IK supporter, just read my signature but that does not mean i will stop short of calling spade a spade. That stands true for army as well.



Now coming to Ladakh, the Chinese have that handled and don't need us to open a second front. Here's a couple of questions, have they asked us to open another front? Not that I know of and nothing indicates this as well. Will we be in a position to gain some ground in Kashmir? Possibly. But we did the same in Kargil and that was a fiasco. Finally, there is a lotta talk of imminent major acquisitions from the US. Do you think getting into fights at this time is good or wait for the goodies to arrive? The cross border fire will continue until Modi is in office whether you kill 10 or 100 or 1000 of enemy soldiers. 

And finally, do not think that any post is politically motivated. I would care less if you vote for Satan himself as long as our discussion is civil and based on some hard facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

monitor said:


> They knows but revealing real figure might be too embarrassing for chawala.


India for sure could use some taming by China.
Oppressing innocent people shows their moral height, and no way these cowards can face real fighters with dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nangyale

TheDarkKnight said:


> Any official statement from Indian military about Chinese casualties?


They will probably claim a surgical strike by an invisible Hanuman force and claim victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

PakSword said:


> Public warning.. No trolling.. Next time I will hand you a infraction.


Please go through the disgusting statements made by the other Pakistanis. My statement is the last one that you should consider an infraction. You even replied to an open abusive statement made by one user (you or some other mod replied).


----------



## Zohair Alam

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272928142945128448



Beautifully summed the situation.

"The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along #chinaindiaborder."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> I know now that you are trying to derail the conversation by bringing in Vedic voodoo shit. If you knew the future than why didn't you save your 20 soldiers? Either way f off..



It's already got out of hand from both India and China. No one can change destiny now.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

TheDarkKnight said:


> Any official statement from Indian military about Chinese casualties?



I think India claim 43 Chinese casualties.

Official figures from China must come from China. They are clearly hiding stuff.


----------



## Aspen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

MirageBlue said:


> ANI
> @ani
> ·
> 12m
> Indian intercepts reveal that Chinese side suffered 43 casualties including dead and seriously injured in face-off in the Galwan valley: Sources confirm to ANI



ANI reporting Formula is as follows :

ANI Reporting of Chinese Casualties = 2 x Reported Indian casulaties;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Zohair Alam said:


> Beautifully summed the situation.
> 
> "The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along #chinaindiaborder."



It proves China is a rational player and is still holding out the hand of peace to Indians.

However we know Indians, they can never live in peace with anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I heard that PA helped IA to translate Chinese intercepts of 43 casualties. Is it true guys?


It's true!
.
.
.
.
That now you are pandering to Pakistan in face of another enemy who is about to run you over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

PakSword said:


> No one knows how many have died on either side.. The complete count is not done yet.. The only official news is that you have lost "at least" 20 soldiers. So how are you confident about what Pakistanis are thinking?



Inida is reporting it's dead, China is not. China is hiding. Reasons seems clear. Anyone with a logical brain understands this. Pakistanis do too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Please go through the disgusting statements made by the other Pakistanis. My statement is the last one that you should consider an infraction. You even replied to an open abusive statement made by one user (you or some other mod replied).


this is a pakistani website we are guests here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## crankthatskunk

I got prime seat , watching Republic TV. 

Arnab just called Chinese "Brut" , equate them to Kublai khan and Ghengez Khan. Saying that China would be defeated. India has superior power, the Chinese cannot control Hong Kong and Taiwan, how they are going to fight with India.

Good Arnab, keep going. Make sure you don't have a heart attack by morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Champion_Usmani said:


> View attachment 642251



We so glad that we (Pakistan) now have a partener (China) to put up with all stuff nonsensical from India. That's truly relieving!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

BREAKING: PLAAF fighters have been scrambled to Indian border just now

Situation is extremely fluid right now, anything could happen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946463094571008

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriot forever

Gandhi G in da house said:


> I think India claim 43 Chinese casualties.
> 
> Official figures from China must come from China. They are clearly hiding stuff.


If you mean the tweet, read it again what it actually says. Where does it say 43 dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

I think its time to call it a day and start handing medals


----------



## SuperStar20

Indian members, How many chinese died, does not matter to us. We lost 20+ people without any change in situation. This govt is useless, no plans or strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

masterchief_mirza said:


> "The Indian army said senior military officials from both sides were "meeting to defuse the situation" "
> 
> BBC.
> 
> It puts Pakistan's post-balakot bravery into perspective, against a military 7 times our superior, on the back of a surprise attack which itself came on the back of a fraudulently constructed cassus belli, Pakistan never once considered engaging in talks unless and until retribution had been meted out. We promised to hit them hard and we did. Modi has just had his front line troops decimated and his leadership meekly promises to "defuse the situation".
> 
> We were told in recent years that india is China's equal or at least closer to them than a 1:7 disadvantage.
> 
> This is embarrassing. BJP literally has frozen with fear. China should show mercy to these losers. It's pretty clear that Delhi is just a pawn in someone else's game. Well played Modi. You'll always be a chai wallah.



A simple question, will the RSS bhagats show you mercy?, we are facing an existential threat from the Neo Nazi India, no amount of benign in our response in any shape or form should be acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

rambro said:


> It's true!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> That now you are pandering to Pakistan in face of another enemy who is about to run you over.



They expect friendship and mercy from Pakistanis after badmouthing us and attacking us for 72 years.

We should hit them hard so they never forget or get any idea that we can ever be friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Song Hong

The aim of Modi is to create bad blood and hatred between Chinese and Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Aspen said:


>



Recent picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

Wikki019 said:


> 43 is just a made up number by "Indian Sources". we will wait for official confirmation from PLA.


But the number of indian death also came from Indian suorce, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272890645724778496


But this folk has missed one thing, the Pak response wouldn't be liked by the Indians either. And, they'd have gone to the silence as shown on 02-27 last year, of course after some "international" drama. Therefore, the consequence is the same...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis know pretty damn well that China is currently hiding stuff, preparing to tell a story and buying time for it. Don't expect them to admit it here though.
> 
> *I am glad India is being honest with its public. That's what democracies are about.*


So why doesn't the Indian military of this great democracy release an official statement about Chinese casualties as well?
Your soldiers don't know how many PLA soldiers they killed as this was an upfront close and personal fight?
So the fact that the Indian democratic govt. is also silent, which the whole world including Pakistanis trusts due to its high secular values and transparency, means the casualties on Chinese side must be minimal or nonexistent then right? Seeing how eagerly Indian military and govt has been officially claiming casualties on Pakistan side such as F16, Balakot strikes, LOC etc., this is a logical conclusion for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yankee-stani

Its the first time I watched this crappy channel but two of my brain cells probably bursted

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feng Leng

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: PLAAF fighters have been scrambled to Indian border just now
> 
> Situation is extremely fluid right now, anything could happen
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946463094571008


I knew it. The conflict is ongoing. Already some kind of artillery duel has happened. We are moving into stage three -- beyond "ground forces".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## litman

i think when senior officers were involved things would have been sorted out by discussion. if there was a colonel from the indian side then there would have been an equivalent officer on the chinese sides and both the senior officers could have controlled their troops. lynching to death the commanding officer is very unheard of in professional armies even lynching an enemy soldier is not taken as an honorable job.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
20 soldiers as per bbc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Patriot forever said:


> If you mean the tweet, read it again what it actually says. Where does it say 43 dead?
> View attachment 642255



Why is China hiding its dead unlike India ? Looks like China is hiding something. Wonder why. Looks like they lost more.


----------



## Aspen

Can someone confirm PLAAF fighters have entered?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Its not a happy moment when soldiers die in the line of duty from any side. May their souls rest in peace. Nevertheless i have no sympathies for the Indian Politicians who are the harbingers of hate and intransigence. Their country is burning from within and now is on a verge to burn from outside as well. Any further folly by them should be matched by some appropriate response from our side as well. *

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zohair Alam

The dead indian soldiers told indian media how many Chinese died.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cloud4000

As an Indian, I can only say that this
‪proof India is ill-prepared to fight China. And constant chest-beating by Modi against Pakistan led to arrogance (and overconfidence) against China. Is India’s military capable of fighting a two-front war?

The answer is no.

‬

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272947262298062849Just

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

xiao qi said:


> But the number of indian death also came from Indian suorce, right?



Yeah and? Indians are confirming their dead and that is different from what they say about China. There is a conflict of interest and I hope you can understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Aspen said:


> Can someone confirm PLAAF fighters have entered?



Aspen, has the situation gotten better or worse?


----------



## KaiserX

Gandhi G in da house said:


> China is hiding the deaths. India is not. Bottomline. Looks like China lost more.
> 
> Try as hard as you want. There is no way to spin this.



Why would China lie about their casualties when at the end of the day they are still in control of the contested area? how would it benefit them? They could care less about public opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flight of falcon

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Its not a happy moment when soldiers die in the line of duty from any side. May their souls rest in peace. Nevertheless i have no sympathies for the Indian Politicians who are the harbingers of hate and intransigence. Their country is burning from within and now is on a verge to burn from outside as well. Any further folly by them should be matched by some appropriate response from our side as well. *





Gandhi G in da house said:


> Why is China hiding its dead unlike India ? Looks like China is hiding something. Wonder why. Looks like they lost more.





Buddy if there are no dead what can they do. they are not going to kill few of their soldiers to make you Bhakts happy. Just accept that you guys are worth nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## hussain0216

xeuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545



This is the basic ego issue with the Indians

What figure makes Indian humilation acceptable to pajeets


If 3 Indians die, India claims 5 Chinese

Now 20 Indians confirmed dead so immediately new figure of 43 Chinese comes out

Last year we shot down MIG, immediately claim of F16 comes out

45 Indian soldiers get halaled in pulwama and immediately they claim a bogus attack and 300 terrorists

*It's so blatantly obvious it's crazy Indian public accept it*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Imran Khan said:


> then wait for avalanche or road accident dear



yes, many armyman are still missing because there is a river and fight happened at very height point...

sill missing from the both sides...once sadly the body will discover than the count will get increase...


----------



## drumstick

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...al-indian-intercepts/articleshow/76411372.cms

very clear now.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indian "Journalism" at its finest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

20 Indian Soldiers Killed; 43 Chinese Casualties

//www.ndtv.com/india-news/20-soldiers-killed-in-face-off-with-chinese-troops-in-ladakh-sources-2247351?pfrom=home-topscroll


----------



## Wikki019

xiao qi said:


> But the number of indian death also came from Indian suorce, right?



it was official number from IA,
IA didn't claimed 43 chinese casualities, it is only Indian media as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OsmanAli98 said:


> Its the first time I watched this crappy channel but two of my brain cells probably bursted


I survived 25 seconds of that clip....had to bail out...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Arsalan said:


> IF india wants to avoid a disastrous full blown war, more than back door diplomacy they will have to get their media under control. Failure to do this mean the extremist hindutva appeasement media outlets will charge up the public with more stupid and fake news breaks like exaggerated deaths on Chinese side or tge kind of propaganda we heard a few days ago like Chinese soldiers wont fight as the are only child of their parents and calls for "making china pay". This charged up public then have to be cooled down for political purposes and that forces government into makeing ill informed rash decisions with serious consequences!! That is what happened in case of Pulwama attack where the extremist driven media put blame on Pakistan minutes after attack and the public was so charged up that gov had to take a poorly planned and executed decision of LOC intrusion that eventually led to embarrassment faced by India on Feb 27!! In case of China-India, the consequences will be even more serious.
> 
> See, this is how much the public have been misguided and made a fool. Check out the replies to this tweet confirming 20 deaths!!
> View attachment 642242
> 
> 
> Indian gov, if they want to avoid war, must control the media from propagating war hysteria!! That is more important than asking Russians to to meditate.



Their public has been provided a steady dose of right wing fascism and have been inculcated with the belief that an Indian is by superior in body and mind to the rest of the world. Standard stuff for most nations, I know, but they took it to a whole new level. Now they will demand retribution for this Chinese action. No lollipop of downed F-16 o4 300 "terrorist" killed will satisfy them. They would want something to show for which makes the Modi regime options very limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aspen

By the end of today, Pulwama will look like nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946582665625600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Why is China hiding its dead unlike India ? Looks like China is hiding something. Wonder why. Looks like they lost more.


We will know, but tell me where did you guys come up with the 43 killed number based on that tweet? It says 43 casualties (killed + injured) even in that concocted chatter. Have you collectively lost your English reading and comprehension skills?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Its not a happy moment when soldiers die in the line of duty from any side. May their souls rest in peace. Nevertheless i have no sympathies for the Indian Politicians who are the harbingers of hate and intransigence. Their country is burning from within and now is on a verge to burn from outside as well. Any further folly by them should be matched by some appropriate response from our side as well. *


i too wish they had a better cause to sacrifice their lives for. spent their entire life after a fake border line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

damn, a full blown war already, can't believe I missed this when playing some stupid game

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Salman876

Ali_Baba said:


> ANI reporting Formula is as follows :
> 
> ANI Reporting of Chinese Casualties = 2 x Reported Indian casulaties;


ANI Reporting of Chinese Casualties = 2 x Reported Indian casulaties + random number (to look not made up)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

I think Pakistan should close Kashmir airspace as a precautionary measure in case LAC airspace goes hot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dante80

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Why is China hiding its dead unlike India ? Looks like China is hiding something. Wonder why. Looks like they lost more.



It is far easier for the PRC to control the flow of this kind of information. Moreover, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Gandhi G in da house said:


> I think India claim 43 Chinese casualties.
> 
> Official figures from China must come from China. They are clearly hiding stuff.


Its only tweets and media reports - where is official statement from Indian govt and Military? We completely trust in Indian democracy and transparency- so since there is no claim from your side officially, then it must mean there is nothing to report!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani

masterchief_mirza said:


> I survived 25 seconds of that clip....had to bail out...


Yes I think you will fry your brain this way


Mumm-Ra said:


> Their public has been provided a steady dose of right wing fascism and have been inculcated with the belief that an Indian is by superior in body and mind to the rest of the world. Standard stuff for most nations, I know, but they took it to a whole new level. Now they will demand retribution for this Chinese action. No lollipop of downed F-16 o4 300 "terrorist" killed will satisfy them. They would want something to show for which makes the Modi regime options very limited.



What action just more pajeets with keyboards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

A summary by shiv aror about what happened
Quick thread of what happened. This from the same source that gave me the first info earlier today. Token disengagement following Lt Gen talks. Mid-week, Chinese CAME BACK, set up camp on Indian side. India dismantled camp. Scuffle breaks. 2IC of the battalion injured. 1/n




11:29 PM · Jun 16, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
486
Retweets
899
Likes












Shiv Aroor
@ShivAroor
·
20m

Replying to
@ShivAroor
Chinese went back. Returned in larger numbers over weekend. Some stone pelting on Sunday too. Monday evening clashes break out on a ridgeline with a high drop to Shyok River. Escalated rapidly. Many Indian soldiers fall into river. 2/n


3

129

466









Shiv Aroor
@ShivAroor
·
20m

Hand to hand fighting continues late into the night. Heavy use of stones and metal clubs with barbed wire. Many head injuries. Fighting stops well after midnight. In darkness, several bodies fished from river. Many injured succumb by morning, later. 3/n


7

132

455








Shiv Aroor
@ShivAroor
·
20m

Definite fatalities on Chinese side too. Indian troops were surrounded across 2 zones in a camp with heavy fighting, including on the ridge line. CO was part of the clash on the ridge. 4/4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Gobarswami brought Free Tibet Guy. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

Norwegian said:


> Indian sources claim 43 chinese soldiers are also dead in the battle?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927922177765376




INTERCEPTS

*FREAKING FLUCKIING FUTTOCKING INTERCEPTS*
Again I ask the question why would any sane Indian just accept what is obvious utter bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> yes, many armyman are still missing because there is a river and fight happened at very height point...
> 
> sill missing from the both sides...once sadly the body will discover than the count will get increase...


can you guys stop quoting both sides both sides ? you are not Chinese military spokesperson . we will wait for them to announce officially .


----------



## CriticalThinker02

So who was saying that China is not a battle hardened nation and cannot fight in a real skirmish?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spy Master

An innocent question guys please I am confused....
If 17 Indian soldiers succumbs to injuries later and died like after 8-10 hours which makes the total to 20 now, how come India knows exactly how many died in China after taking critical injuries? Did they visit their hospitals or med centers? We need the technology that India uses to count opponents deaths seriously...I am impressed

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Gobarswami brought Free Tibet Guy. LOL


he has no clue hahahahhah next program he will invite taiwanese guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

masterchief_mirza said:


> I survived 25 seconds of that clip....had to bail out...



A narcissist moderator's job to do a narcissist propaganda for his narcissist masses. What do you expect outta this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

couldn't wish for a better opportunity to dismember India. I think Pak Nepal and BD will all get a piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aspen

https://kashmir.liveuamap.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Wikki019 said:


> it was official number from IA,
> IA didn't claimed 43 chinese casualities, it is only Indian media as usual



almost entire thread is based on Indian news, what are you talking? chinese dont want to show 43 body bags going back home... its logic.


----------



## Jackdaws

Aspen said:


> I think Pakistan should close Kashmir airspace as a precautionary measure in case LAC airspace goes hot


You don't have Kashmir to close its airspace.


----------



## Blue In Green

Hand-to-Hand fighting? 

What is this, Lord of the Rings?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

You can’t make this shit up..... 

India now blames COVID for their disaster :

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/m.econo...s-were-moving-in/amp_articleshow/76406957.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

L


Dante80 said:


> It is far easier for the PRC to control the flow of this kind of information. Moreover,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



Agreed. In this game of chess one must question all sides. I don't believe everything from both sides, but to claim the PLA lost 53 troops is just absurd. Why would China hide its losses when at the end of the day its still in control of the damn valley? If anything China announcing its death toll would promote its nationalist agenda.

This tells me that there were no fatalities on the Chinese side and China making numerous attempts to De-escalate the situation to save face for Indians confirms this.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

OsmanAli98 said:


> Yes I think you will fry your brain this way
> 
> 
> What action just more pajeets with keyboards



With probably more surgical strikes on Chinese Defense forums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Salman876 said:


> ANI Reporting of Chinese Casualties = 2 x Reported Indian casulaties + random number (to look not made up)


Applied vedic maths

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dante80

KaiserX said:


> L
> 
> This tells me that there were no fatalities on the Chinese side and China making numerous attempts to De-escalate the situation to save face for Indians confirms this.



From what I understand from multiple sources, the skirmish between China and India *was apparently a massive fistfight in a remote cliff passage, most of the deaths were guys falling off a really crowded cliff.* Also, they're not reporting it but a number of Chinese soldiers died too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Indian Govt is hiding some facts!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Jackdaws said:


> You don't have Kashmir to close its airspace.



Exactly 

Nothing under Pakistani control is disputed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Chinese dead 48 confirmed......


By the very same people who confirmed an F-16 kill, the world couldn’t find but they did. 

Make of that what you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jackdaws

Indian media : 20 Indians dead.

Pakistani posters : hahaha - look you can't fight China. We will attack. 2 front war.

Same Indian media: 43 Chinese dead.

Pakistani posters: Lying Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Jackdaws said:


> You don't have Kashmir to close its airspace.


Lol what are you mumbling about . Abhinandan thought the same last year and ended up being served fantastic tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Why is China hiding its dead unlike India ? Looks like China is hiding something. Wonder why. Looks like they lost more.


Believe me, PLA source is not reliable, when they said about ten, that is maybe one or one thousand. That relies on their purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

hussain0216 said:


> This is the basic ego issue with the Indians
> 
> What figure makes Indian humilation acceptable to pajeets
> 
> 
> If 3 Indians die, India claims 5 Chinese
> 
> Now 20 Indians confirmed dead so immediately new figure of 43 Chinese comes out
> 
> Last year we shot down MIG, immediately claim of F16 comes out
> 
> 45 Indian soldiers get halaled in pulwama and immediately they claim a bogus attack and 300 terrorists
> 
> *It's so blatantly obvious it's crazy Indian public accept it*


Indians love numbers. They invented ZERO...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Indian Govt is hiding some facts!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008*



Damn 45 prisoners, this is like Abinandhan times 45x

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jackdaws

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Lol what are you mumbling about . Abhinandan thought the same last year and ended up being served fantastic tea.



Lol. That small sliver of the valley. Oh.


----------



## Bilal.

waz said:


> Chinese dead 48 confirmed......
> 
> 
> By the very same people who confirmed an F-16 kill, the world couldn’t find but they did.
> 
> Make of that what you will.



And magic bombs that killed 300 and left sheds they were in standing without a scratch...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Gobarswami brought Free Tibet Guy. LOL
> View attachment 642263





hussain0216 said:


> INTERCEPTS
> 
> *FREAKING FLUCKIING FUTTOCKING INTERCEPTS*
> Again I ask the question why would any sane Indian just accept what is obvious utter bullshit




when you have to bring in other "foreigners" to defend your a//s to millions of viewers you know something went wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. That small sliver of the valley. Oh.


Well apparently you don't believe Kashmir is part of India as well. When you decided to shoot down your own mi-17 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheDarkKnight

drumstick said:


> almost entire thread is based on Indian news, what are you talking? chinese dont want to show 43 body bags going back home... its logic.


Sorry not just Indian news
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c11c46-afa5-11ea-98b5-279a6479a1e4_story.html

No mention of 43 PLA casualties. Also IA has officially released these figures, that is why international media is also reporting it. If there is any truth to this 43 figure, then Indian military or govt would have given an official statement (just like they have been gleefully doing for Pakistan: F16 kill, Balakot strikes , PA LOC casualties etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smoke

I guarantee you, if India says 20 are dead, it is more like 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Bilal. said:


> And magic bombs that killed 300 and left sheds they were in standing without a scratch...



Yep the Indian media is beyond ridiculous, it’s become a world joke. 
I’ll await neutral assessments.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Indians love numbers. They invented ZERO...


Ask @Indus Pakistan. He has a different opinion. 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jackdaws said:


> Indian media : 20 Indians dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters : hahaha - look you can't fight China. We will attack. 2 front war.
> 
> Same Indian media: 43 Chinese dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters: Lying Indian media.



There is something called conflict of interest

India media can't lie about own casualties but can definitely lie about Chinese casualties



Laikin tum nai KAMAIDY karni hai to

Hahahahaha Very funny bhai. Hahaha Kia baat kardi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*India is gradually moving into deeper troubles!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Norwegian

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *India is gradually moving into deeper troubles!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754*


Chowkidar Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

xiao qi said:


> Believe me, PLA source is not reliable, when they said about ten, that is maybe one or one thousand. That relies on their purpose



True. But the fact that they are not even reporting shows they are looking to make up stories. Looks like they lost a lot more than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They expect friendship and mercy from Pakistanis after badmouthing us and attacking us for 72 years.
> 
> We should hit them hard so they never forget or get any idea that we can ever be friends.


Precisely...They are totally shameless with zero dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

Jackdaws said:


> Indian media : 20 Indians dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters : hahaha - look you can't fight China. We will attack. 2 front war.
> 
> Same Indian media: 43 Chinese dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters: Lying Indian media.



lol at that video title..bcz it just made me come up with a couplet..

arz kia hai ke..

hypocrisy ki bhi aik limit hoti hai..

hypocrisy ki bhi aik limit hoti hai..

modi ki chaati nahi..dhoti 56 inch ki hoti hai...

p.s: mods i am innocent..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *India is gradually moving into deeper troubles!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754*


_Human beings are asleep, when they die they wake up - Hazret-i Ali (RA)_

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Inida is reporting it's dead, China is not. China is hiding. Reasons seems clear. Anyone with a logical brain understands this. Pakistanis do too.


Maybe they are waiting for the count to complete.. Unless there's an official statement, any number is speculative but 43 KIA is just unbeleivable.

China didn't even disclose your casualties when India kept claiming that only three died on your side. It also means that they don't care.. or for them their casualties are negligible..

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Gandhi G in da house said:


> True. But the fact that they are not even reporting shows they are looking to make up stories. Looks like they lost a lot more than India.


Again: why doesn’t the Indian govt or military says so officially? They have done it in conflicts with Pakistan ( F16, Balakot strikes etc)

Even if we agree to speculate PLA casualties, the fight was in favor of PLA as there were 500 PLA and 100 IA soldiers - so in a physical brawl the side with numbers usually has an upper hand and no offense Indians are not famous in hand to hand combat! ( if this was 10 Pathans fighting 200 Indians then my favos in a physical fight would be the Pathans!!! But sorry not possible for Indians)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Gobarswami brought Free Tibet Guy. LOL
> View attachment 642263



Did you notice the style and posture of Tibetan guy was sitting? That was to irk Chinese participants in discussion by flashing the max of Tibet flag.

Despite all staged and cosmetic attempts from narcissist moderator who didnt allow Chinese guests to speak the latter didnt lose their cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

Modi has contacted bollywood actor to make a movie overnight on situation to show themselves winner. Remembrr indian public are so dumb.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the count to complete.. Unless there's an official statement, any number is speculative but 43 KIA is just unbeleivable.
> 
> China didn't even disclose your casualties when India kept claiming that only three died on our side. It also means that they don't care.. or for them their casualties are negligible..



Regardless of casualities, I'm more interested to know what events led to the actual clash. Any news on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

PakSword said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the count to complete.. Unless there's an official statement, any number is speculative but 43 KIA is just unbeleivable.
> 
> China didn't even disclose your casualties when India kept claiming that only three died on our side. It also means that they don't care.. or for them their casualties are negligible..



Is there any truth to the fact that Chinese were at higher ground, because if its true, Chinese casualties would be minimal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

All things aside do Indians really believe the shit like the Indian soldiers slipped and they died due to sub zero nonsense lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

TheDarkKnight said:


> Sorry not just Indian news
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c11c46-afa5-11ea-98b5-279a6479a1e4_story.html
> 
> No mention of 43 PLA casualties. Also IA has officially released figures that is why international media is reporting. If there is any truth to this 43 figure Indian military or govt would have given an official figure (like they have been willingly doing for Pakistan: F16, Balakot strikes, LOC casualties etc).



no quite the opposite, Indian Army will only give figure for its personnel and not for others. But the news is out there from various other media sources. 







This was in the afternoon and now the new reports will come in. 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...al-indian-intercepts/articleshow/76411372.cms

is the latest, Indian Army do not conduct PC every 30 mins to give news updates, they are not a news agency. 

and i said the same thing on another thread, let the body bags with slain soldiers go home inside china. their families only child is gone.... then the anguish will start from inside china.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

PakSword said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the count to complete.. Unless there's an official statement, any number is speculative but 43 KIA is just unbeleivable.
> 
> China didn't even disclose your casualties when India kept claiming that only three died on our side. It also means that they don't care.. or for them their casualties are negligible..



If they suffered even 1 casualty it would be in their interest to announce that. Would help with public opinion and take attention away from Covid... the fact that their media is even giving minimal coverage to Indian losses show that no damage was done.

Chinese are just as nationalistic as the Indians. They wouldn't miss any opportunity to gain public goodwill for any loss of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

PakSword said:


> It also means that they don't care.. or for them their casualties are negligible..



It shows that they are hiding and buying time to make up stories. Looks like we killed a lot of your iron brothers today. 

India has been confirming numbers time to time. There doesn't have to be fixed time to confirm numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Remember, every Indian was claiming a few weeks ago, no matter what there will never be real any clashes, no matter what Pakistanis want it, there will never be casualties, $60 billion trade, china can never do it, China are sissies and yet now look at this what has happened.....FACT is India, BJP, RSS Hindutva government, Indian media wanted this, wanted the blood of Indian soldiers and the India's hegemonic designs, totally exposed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## PakSword

Aspen said:


> Is there any truth to the fact that Chinese were at higher ground, because if its true, Chinese casualties would be minimal


Fact is, no one knows what happened exactly. Indians are just making stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

When the Indian TV has to bring a friggin Tibetan loser on the show their narrative aint holding up

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rambro

Sure hope indian bring out their new rafael fightah jet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Zapper said:


> ... both sides suffered few (less than 5) from physical fist fights, stone pelting, pushing n shoving around
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272867549005246464



Must've been really big punches, very large rocks and smashing bodies on the ground to cause so much death.


----------



## Yankee-stani

AsianLion said:


> Remember, every Indian was claiming a few weeks ago, no matter what there will never be real any clashes, no matter what Pakistanis want it, there will never be casualties, $60 billion trade, china can never do it, and yet now look at this what has happened.....FACT is India, BJP, RSS Hindutva government, Indian media wanted this, wanted the blood of Indian soldiers and the India's hegemonic designs, totally exposed now.



and then their sweet talking diplomats will go to Beijing to poster at Chairman Xi for it to stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Gandhi G in da house said:


> It shows that they are hiding and buying time to make up stories. Looks like we killed a lot of your iron brothers today.
> 
> India has been confirming numbers time to time. There doesn't have to be fixed time to confirm numbers.


Or maybe not.. 

Don't assume things.. Your army should stop providing news from behind the scenes.. It should come forward with a clear statement.. how many died, how many are still missing, and how many in their opinion they killed of the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *India is gradually moving into deeper troubles!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754*



One Word.

Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dante80

Gandhi G in da house said:


> True. But the fact that they are not even reporting shows they are looking to make up stories.



That is not how the PLA functions. The official dissemination of information in the PRC follows a completely different, nuanced procedure.
And they can afford to follow said procedure for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TsAr

BBC reported 20 Indian soldiers dead as per official Indian govt numbers.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Indians love numbers. They invented *ZERO*...



Their only contribution to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

Gandhi G in da house said:


> True. But the fact that they are not even reporting shows they are looking to make up stories. Looks like they lost a lot more than India.



India is even more unreliable with the whole pulwama incident, surgical strikes etc. 

And recently the Karachi fake attack... 

All news from India is fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aspen

I don't think Modi's political career can survive a slaughter of more than 50 IA to China in a single day if number goes up

Indians can't blame Pakistan this time so Modi will take a lot more heat for this than Pulwama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

PakSword said:


> Fact is, no one knows what happened exactly. Indians are just making stories.


So what about confirmed kills by Chinese?


----------



## Eagle_Nest

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *India is gradually moving into deeper troubles!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818138443210754*


Modi g k jay ho!


----------



## PakSword

Mumm-Ra said:


> Regardless of casualities, I'm more interested to know what events led to the actual clash. Any news on that?


No one knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Soldiers have died on both sides. It's not one sided.


So to you that makes it ok if another Indian just lost his son as long as a Chinese did too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Aspen said:


> I don't think Modi's political career can survive a slaughter of more than 50 IA to China in a single day if number goes up
> 
> Indians can't blame Pakistan this time so Modi will take a lot more heat for this than Pulwama



Nah Modi is gonna stay Indians are not the brightest people on the planet as usual they prefer poo in loo and blaming Pakistan for everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

KaiserX said:


> Poor South Indians, being forced to fight by their northern brahmin overlords and being butchered in the process. Seems like North Indian brahmins love using Sikhs, Gurkas, and South Indians as cannon fodders...



He is not from Tamil Nadu or South


----------



## Aspen

Chakar The Great said:


>


----------



## Sal12

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Are you sure about the Afghans? The Afghans are not very 'jovial' with Pakistan. Be careful.


 
FC is more than enough for Afganistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

PakSword said:


> No one knows.


Both sides are blaming each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

In response to Chinese participant that China has good relations with its neighbours. 
Arnab said, you only have good relations with "Non-Existent" Pakistan. 
Now this is an statement and half Mr Goswami. 
You are losing it. 
Chinese, in 20 years , China never had a bloody nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Aspen said:


> I don't think Modi's political career can survive a slaughter of more than 50 IA to China in a single day if number goes up
> 
> Indians can't blame Pakistan this time so Modi will take a lot more heat for this than Pulwama


You're wrong!!! Modi will now get even more votes!! For the loss of Modi means the loss of the Hindus and the victory of the Muslims...

Here, it's always been a "zero-sum" game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

OsmanAli98 said:


> When the Indian TV has to bring a friggin Tibetan loser on the show their narrative aint holding up


And especially this Arnab Gowswami has no respect for any guests. He's Behaving very childish on TV by using inflammatory and degoratory remarks on National TV. Very unprofessional if I should say.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Aspen said:


> Let's make sure its halal, Bismillah



I don't think Chinese will care if is halal, they might even not care if its slaughtered first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

As expected, leaks now placing Indian casualties at 20 soldiers. And quickly govt's spin machine is giving out a Chinese casualty count of 43.

The cynical political calculation clearly is: If we can claim we killed 43 Chinese, killing of 20 Indian soldiers will matter far less

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948082146246656

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> alot of iranian noticed hindu atheist indians talking trash about iran it is time to stand with pakistan a country more closer to iran


Not just with our brothers. Have you forgotten about us already?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> No one knows.



Hmm.. Let's wait and see then. Maybe in a week or two, this whole thing will be much clearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

rott said:


> And especially this Arnab Gowswami has no respect for any guests. He's Behaving very childish on TV by using inflammatory and degoratory remarks on National TV. Very unprofessional if I should say.


Arnab Gobarswabi is the most idiot anchor in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

OsmanAli98 said:


> When the Indian TV has to bring a friggin Tibetan loser on the show their narrative aint holding up



Old strategy by their media. They brought disgruntled Balochs the same way in talk shows with Pakistan.

Everything is possible if you throw enough money at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Norwegian said:


> Arnab Gobarswabi is the most idiot anchor in India.



in the world*


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF EASTERN XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED



For real???? Where did you read it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

rott said:


> Not just with our brothers. Have you forgotten about us already?


What is your next plan of action?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Jackdaws said:


> Indian media : 20 Indians dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters : hahaha - look you can't fight China. We will attack. 2 front war.
> 
> Same Indian media: 43 Chinese dead.
> 
> Pakistani posters: Lying Indian media.


Do you not understand basic human bias??

Indian media will underreport its casualties and inflate the enemy's?

You too have joined the elite fellowship of Indian pdf-ers whose brains have melted due to this event? Come on man. Focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AbsoluteEngineer

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF EASTERN XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED



Link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

darksider said:


> As expected, leaks now placing Indian casualties at 20 soldiers. And quickly govt's spin machine is giving out a Chinese casualty count of 43.
> 
> The cynical political calculation clearly is: If we can claim we killed 43 Chinese, killing of 20 Indian soldiers will matter far less
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933227104108545


Historically speaking, I have to admit the Indian folks are damn good at settling extremely well under any "new normal" condition...

One clarion call of the "Direct Action" from Jinnah, and the Brahmin leadership of Congress immediately accepted Pak! Then, of course they started their "patented" mischiefs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Sal12 said:


> FC is more than enough for Afganistan.


FC can slaughter ANA any day of the week. Dont believe me go ask the ANA guys stationed across from FC in Torkham, Chaman and Qilla Saifullah. Those guys started disowning their own guys on Radio once FC opened up on a party trying to stop fencing in Qilla Saifullah in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HalfMoon

Reports confirm Chinese attack choppers flying over tibet/Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

rott said:


> Not just with our brothers. Have you forgotten about us already?


Iran and China are friends and trading partners for thousands of years already

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Passionaire

Tonight going to be heavy for India. If nothing happens tonight, things may go for deescalation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272955157647691776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

He is our enemy but anyway...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272947339360038914


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED


good news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF EASTERN XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED


If this is confirmed please for the love of god - India don’t launch your Flying coffins because it will be a massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED


Sources?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Looks like the Chinese are venting out their frustrations over India...

President Trump is making everyone mad...


----------



## Osiris

*Indian, Chinese troops disengage in Galwan area after violent face-off*

https://aninews.in/news/national/ge...an-area-after-violent-face-off20200616224956/


----------



## KaiserX

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED



Source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Clueless Indian Govt panicking, held a series of meetings today.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272955849921531905*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mumm-Ra said:


> Hmm.. Let's wait and see then. Maybe in a week or two, this whole thing will be much clearer.


Our Indian members don't know that there's no reason for Chinese to hide any casualties. Their system of governance is extremely different. The president doesn't need votes to get elected so he is not afraid of the public reaction of disclosing the casualties. As a member earlier suggested, they can afford to wait. 

And there's a process of disclosing the facts in Chinese government. It is a mature regime with much more mature organizations working under it. They have much bigger conflicts going on at a global level and India is just secondary to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED


Source?


----------



## Sal12

China should link Galwan river valley with CPEC. 

Am I trolling?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948082146246656


This folk is again wrong!!! China definitely can afford a conflict, only if it's sure to win...

Historically speaking, no major civilization is more "winnable" at an affordable cost than India...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> You don't have Kashmir to close its airspace.





On the contrary, we have domain over 35% of Kashmir...........:

https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/30/asia/kashmir-explainer/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: CHINA AUTHORIZES PLAAF TO USE AIR FORCE AGAINST INDIA
> 
> ALL OF XINJIANG AIRSPACE HAS BEEN ORDERED CLOSED


You need to be warned if you don't provide a source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Osiris said:


> *Indian, Chinese troops disengage in Galwan area after violent face-off*
> 
> https://aninews.in/news/national/ge...an-area-after-violent-face-off20200616224956/



HAHAHAHA another 'om shanti' guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Modi is actually rolling back the peace loving image Indian establishment managed to create over 7 decades. And he is getting India's *** kicked while doing so. First that black eye from Pakistan and now this beating from China. 

But I am willing to bet Indian media is going to paint it as a victory. Tragic loss of life just because a section of Indian population can't get over its inferiority complex of getting ruled over for a 1000 years. Hope some sense prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> Iran and China are friends and trading partners for thousands of years already


I was just kidding, bro. 
Yes, you should tie-up with Pakistan more. We're been time tested friends/brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Musings said:


> If this is confirmed please for the love of god - India don’t launch your Flying coffins because it will be a massacre



why not? those flying coffins can down F-16's without firing any missiles!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Indian reported Cas.


----------



## PakSword

HammerHead081 said:


> You need to be warned if you don't provide a source.


Post deleted with an instruction already..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

rott said:


> I was just kidding, bro.
> Yes, you should tie-up with Pakistan more. We're been time tested friends/brothers.


But now what? Will China attack further?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> You don't have Kashmir to close its airspace.





On the contrary, we have domain over 35% of Kashmir.........:

https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/30/asia/kashmir-explainer/index.html


----------



## Norwegian

So Indian Mullahs are siding with the Indian soldiers that kill their brethren in Kashmir. Amazing...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935230270132224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dante80 said:


> That is not how the PLA functions. The official dissemination of information in the PRC follows a completely different, nuanced procedure.
> And they can afford to follow said procedure for obvious reasons.


Exactly. Biases of media channels aside, PRC doesn't even ever play this bizarre Indian game of "ODI cricket whoever kills more is the one that wins". Militarily, China has decisively won this engagement - that much is almost certain even now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Can Lala reply to him?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948453211926528


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272951311596691462


----------



## Osiris

Mumm-Ra said:


> Regardless of casualities, I'm more interested to know what events led to the actual clash. Any news on that?




The clash took place just as Chinese troops were getting ready to move away from a location per an agreement that was part of recent talks between the two sides to defuse tension. The Colonel was reportedly assaulted with stones and Indian soldiers retaliated, which led to close unarmed combat for several hours. The soldiers disengaged after midnight.




https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/20-...n-ladakh-sources-2247351?pfrom=home-topscroll


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


----------



## Bossman

Indians coming up with their the old BS they use against Pakistan. “Their intercepts suggests Chinese had 43 casualties” who in the world still uses unencrypted radios, not the Pakistanis, not the Chinese, oh yes the Indians as the PAF found out on the Feb. 27th. Even their ability to create a farce is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Bagheera said:


> If USA-China cold war is real, why has USA made so much investments in China?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Pure business reasons.

Contrary to that, I believe US wants expension of this conflict between you and China so that it gives a much needed push to recover her economy. China doesn't need to buy anything from the US or Russia, your forex reserves and your constant boasting about them have attracted many regional and global players.. 

On the other hand, if war happens, it will also give much support to Chinese economy because most of the Chinese defence industry is localized. 

A war with China will benefit the US, the EU and China immensely.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

Aspen said:


> I don't think Modi's political career can survive a slaughter of more than 50 IA to China in a single day if number goes up
> 
> Indians can't blame Pakistan this time so Modi will take a lot more heat for this than Pulwama



Zher polotical career has been decimated.

The only hope was gaining an area in Azad Kashmir equal to lost area in Ladakh to keep Hindutva vote base consolidated. But flashbacks of Feb 27, 2019 are too fresh in Bipin-Doval-Shah-Rajnath-Modi's minds.

Phrase Catch-22 has lost its meaning describing Pajeetpradesh's dilemma. Not a month ago they'd been talking of overtaking Pak's sovereign Gilgit & Baltistan region. It should be _Catch-44 _now.

Only if Sushma Swaraj was alive would she'd suggest Modi to take the Chowkidar Twitter handle again, that is, if Modi and co. really dont wish to speak on the topic in their parliament or directly to their masses. Shame on world's biggest democracy, world's most fragile parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Is something big going to happen tonight, PLAAF is on high alert as well!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958921926377480*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kursed

Can I post pics of KIA? They are gruesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

kursed said:


> Can I post pic of KIA? They are gruesome.


link ?


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> Our Indian members don't know that there's no reason for Chinese to hide any casualties. Their system of governance is extremely different. The president doesn't need votes to get elected so he is not afraid of the public reaction of disclosing the casualties. As a member earlier suggested, they can afford to wait.
> 
> And there's a process of disclosing the facts in Chinese government. It is a mature regime with much more mature organizations working under it. They have much bigger conflicts going on at a global level and India is just secondary to them.



The PRC is a far more well oiled machine than the BJP or its parent the RSS. Further, the Chinese will definitely not forego their territorial claims. Just look at the lengths they went to ensure that even successive US govts. followed the one China policy. The only thing that is going to dissuade them is disproportionate strength of the adversary and India does not posses that as of right now.

I think the IA may have wanted to follow our very own model of staring down and facing an enemy far larger than its size. And that may have led to this clash


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> PLAAF is on high alert!


Source?


----------



## PakSword

kursed said:


> Can I post pics of KIA? They are gruesome.


No...


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> On the contrary, we have domain over 35% of Kashmir.........:
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/30/asia/kashmir-explainer/index.html



Yea. That small sliver of the valley.


----------



## kursed

PakSword said:


> No...


Deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Please serve tea to our 662 from across the border, we're after all a hospitable nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Bagheera said:


> Another question. There was USA-USSR cold war. Was there much American investments in Soviet Union also?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


What do you want to say? Say it clearly here..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Norwegian said:


> So Indian Mullahs are siding with the Indian soldiers that kill their brethren in Kashmir. Amazing...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935230270132224


Trying to be more loyal than the king. This is what Quaid Azam said that those opposing Pakistan today will spend half of their existence proving their loyalty to hindus. Time has proven him right.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Passionaire

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> This folk is again wrong!!! China definitely can afford a conflict, only if it's sure to win...
> 
> Historically speaking, no major civilization is more "winnable" at an affordable cost than India...



I second you, but China has some ongoing issues with Hong Kong and Taiwan. Not good time for China, also US presence in South China sea.

Today Taiwanese fighters tried to intrude into China’s airspace.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-taiwan-china-defence-idUSKBN23N15D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Confused Indian media,trying to find a scapegoat!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958804662026241*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@kursed plz post link only


----------



## Jackdaws

Norwegian said:


> Can Lala reply to him?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948453211926528



I doubt he has the guts. But lets see.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

kursed said:


> Deleted.


Blur them and post just want to see the surrounding and match it with the story Indians are telling


----------



## Beskar

This thread received 100,000k views in 12 hours.

Indians are surely obsessed with PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## masterchief_mirza

PakSword said:


> Our Indian members don't know that there's no reason for Chinese to hide any casualties. Their system of governance is extremely different. The president doesn't need votes to get elected so he is not afraid of the public reaction of disclosing the casualties. As a member earlier suggested, they can afford to wait.
> 
> And there's a process of disclosing the facts in Chinese government. It is a mature regime with much more mature organizations working under it. They have much bigger conflicts going on at a global level and India is just secondary to them.


You'd think Indians - who have been China's supposed rivals all these years - would have some idea of how their country actually works.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

Norwegian said:


> But now what? Will China attack further?


I can only tell you this, bro. China will not open the first fire and will not compromise in our sovereignty. If India does, hells gonna break loose. China doesn't believe in shoot hide, shoot hide or slow wars. She'll go blitzkrieg.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aspen

中印军方高层谈判未结束 印度军方发表声明

中印两国边境紧张局势不断升级，中印军方高层于当地时间6月6日11时30分左右在中印边境地区拉达克（Ladakh）东部丘舒尔（Chushul）地区的莫尔多（Moldo）边境人员会议地点举行，中国人民解放军西藏军区司令及印度陆军第14军团司令辛格（Harinder Singh）出席会谈。

今日印度》6月6日报道，在两国军方高层正在举行会谈之时，印度军方发表声明称，印度和中国官员将继续通过已建立的军事和外交渠道进行接触，以解决当前印中边境地区的局势。印度军方表示，“在现阶段，任何有关会谈的推测性及未经证实的报道都无济于事”。

据当地消息人士透露，印度方面预计会引用印度和中国为解决边界争端而签署的五项条约进行谈判。并且两国还提出了结束僵局的具体建议，以及过去几天两国军队在实际控制线（LAC）沿线发生的一些小规模冲突。

值得注意的是，在本次印中军方高层会谈举行前三天，中国任命徐起零中将为中国西部战区地面部队的新任指挥官。西部战区指挥部是中国军队的一个单位，负责守卫与印度之间长达3,488公里的实际控制线。

《印度时报》6月6日也报道称，有消息人士透露称，此次会谈由印方首次提出，印方要求双方保持边界的和平与安定，并遵守两国自1993年以来签署的协定。但消息人士也警告称不要对双方立即拿出解决方案抱有期待，6日举行的会议可能只是接下来一系列会议中的第一次。 06月07日 00:37  来自 360安全浏览器

China-India military high-level negotiations are not over, the Indian military issued a statement

Tension between the borders between China and India continues to escalate, and high-level Chinese and Indian military forces are in Mordo, in the Chushul region of eastern Ladakh, on the border between China and India at approximately 11:30 local time on June 6. (Moldo) The meeting place of border personnel was held. The commander of the Tibet Military Region of the Chinese People's Liberation Army and Harinder Singh, commander of the 14th Corps of the Indian Army, attended the meeting.

"India Today" reported on June 6 that while high-level military leaders of the two countries are holding talks, the Indian military issued a statement saying that Indian and Chinese officials will continue to engage through established military and diplomatic channels to resolve the current issues between India and China. The situation in the border area. The Indian military said, "At this stage, any speculative and unconfirmed reports about the talks will not help."

According to local sources, India is expected to use the five treaties signed by India and China to resolve the border dispute for negotiations. And the two countries also put forward specific proposals to end the deadlock, as well as some small-scale conflicts between the two countries' military forces along the line of actual control (LAC) in the past few days.

It is worth noting that three days before the high-level Indian-Chinese military talks, China appointed Xu Qiling to be the new commander of the ground forces in the western theater of China. The Western Theater Command is a unit of the Chinese army and is responsible for guarding the actual control line of 3,488 kilometers between India and India.

The Times of India also reported on June 6 that a source revealed that the meeting was first proposed by the Indian side. The Indian side requested the two sides to maintain peace and stability on the border and to abide by the agreement signed by the two countries since 1993. But sources also warned against expecting the two parties to come up with a solution immediately. The meeting on the 6th may be the first in a series of meetings. June 7th 00:37 from 360 Safe Browser

https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=ladakh&wvr=6&b=1&Refer=SWeibo_box#_loginLayer_1592332558313


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Yea. That small sliver of the valley.







Pakistan has domain over 35% of Kashmir, india occupies 45%. Great going by Pakistan considering that we are more than 7x smaller than india....................................if our 35% is small sliver, then india's 45% isn't really much better..................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*‘Bajwa Doctrine’!*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

Sudhir Chaudhry on Zee TV. 
He said that in the last fight between India and China in 1967, India lost 88 soldiers while China lost 340 soldiers. 

Is this true!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crystal-Clear



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

A few Indians are getting the picture:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272961331889606658

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Pakistan Army.........


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Confused Indian media,trying to find a scapegoat!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958804662026241*


They'll blame Pak, Indian Muslims etc..


----------



## YeBeWarned

can anyone post the link for the pictures of Dead IA soldiers ?


----------



## PakSword

KaiserX said:


> If they suffered even 1 casualty it would be in their interest to announce that. Would help with public opinion and take attention away from Covid... the fact that their media is even giving minimal coverage to Indian losses show that no damage was done.
> 
> Chinese are just as nationalistic as the Indians. They wouldn't miss any opportunity to gain public goodwill for any loss of life.


China has already controlled Corona.. and it is in the final stages of developing a vaccine for the rest of the world which will greatly increase its standing around the globe.

The thing is, Chinese government is not afraid of disclosing any casualties because it doesn't have to win next elections.


----------



## koolio

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> On the contrary, we have domain over 35% of Kashmir.........:
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/30/asia/kashmir-explainer/index.html



Bro no point wasting your time with the Hindutva warrior, they think they are invincible with too much vedic medicine despite getting a good spanking from Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

This has to be one of the most humiliating day in Indian military history - now the 600 plus guest - that something for you guys to ponder. Think - this after all the investment in the latest technology - and the present government has made you into the laughing stock of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

ThePatriotReport said:


> This thread received 100,000k views in 12 hours.


PDF earning lots of cash via Indian traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arjunk

kursed said:


> Can I post pics of KIA? They are gruesome.



Can you PM? I believe you cannot post them as they will shock some members/guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> View attachment 642282
> 
> Please serve tea to our 662 from across the border, we're after all a hospitable nation.


abhi to party shuru hui hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Aspen said:


> 中印军方高层谈判未结束 印度军方发表声明
> 
> 中印两国边境紧张局势不断升级，中印军方高层于当地时间6月6日11时30分左右在中印边境地区拉达克（Ladakh）东部丘舒尔（Chushul）地区的莫尔多（Moldo）边境人员会议地点举行，中国人民解放军西藏军区司令及印度陆军第14军团司令辛格（Harinder Singh）出席会谈。
> 
> 今日印度》6月6日报道，在两国军方高层正在举行会谈之时，印度军方发表声明称，印度和中国官员将继续通过已建立的军事和外交渠道进行接触，以解决当前印中边境地区的局势。印度军方表示，“在现阶段，任何有关会谈的推测性及未经证实的报道都无济于事”。
> 
> 据当地消息人士透露，印度方面预计会引用印度和中国为解决边界争端而签署的五项条约进行谈判。并且两国还提出了结束僵局的具体建议，以及过去几天两国军队在实际控制线（LAC）沿线发生的一些小规模冲突。
> 
> 值得注意的是，在本次印中军方高层会谈举行前三天，中国任命徐起零中将为中国西部战区地面部队的新任指挥官。西部战区指挥部是中国军队的一个单位，负责守卫与印度之间长达3,488公里的实际控制线。
> 
> 《印度时报》6月6日也报道称，有消息人士透露称，此次会谈由印方首次提出，印方要求双方保持边界的和平与安定，并遵守两国自1993年以来签署的协定。但消息人士也警告称不要对双方立即拿出解决方案抱有期待，6日举行的会议可能只是接下来一系列会议中的第一次。 06月07日 00:37  来自 360安全浏览器
> 
> https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=ladakh&wvr=6&b=1&Refer=SWeibo_box#_loginLayer_1592332558313



Ay pra ji Farsi wich ki likhia ay....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

crankthatskunk said:


> Sudhir Chaudhry on Zee TV.
> He said that in the last fight between India and China in 1967, India lost 88 soldiers while China lost 340 soldiers.
> 
> Is this true!!


Same way China "lost 43" to Indian 20 in todays episode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

中印边境争端谈判于6日上午8时在解放军控制的拉达克（Ladakh）东部丘舒尔（Chushul）地区的莫尔多（Moldo）边境人员会议地点举行，目前双方会谈没有达成任何成果，但都希望和平解决争端。自上次洞朗边界事件以来，双方已经建立了有效的沟通渠道，且从莫迪拒绝特朗普提出的由美国做中印冲突调解人的举动可以看出，印度并不想让此次事件超出两国事务的范畴。 印度面对中巴两线作战，压力颇大，虽然在克什米尔地区与巴基斯坦冲突中占据优势，但当面中国军队对印度又占据绝对优势，且中国不可能在领土问题上有丝毫退让，所以不得不选择妥协。







中印在拉达克（Ladakh）地区的军事对峙已经持续了一个多月，双方正在谈判缓和紧张局势。但是两军6月15日晚发生新的冲突，并导致人员死亡。
中印军队再次发生冲突
印度军方6月16日发表声明称，中印士兵在6月15日晚再次发生冲突，印度方面有3人死亡。 印军的声明称，在加勒万河谷（Galwan Valley）紧张降级的过程中，15晚上发生了一场暴力对峙，双方都有人员伤亡。印度一方死亡的人员包括一名军官和两名士兵。双方高级军事官员目前正在会场举行会议，以缓和局势。
与此同时，印度新德里电台6月16日报道称，军方消息人士说，士兵不是被射杀的，而是在肉搏战中被打死的。
与此同时，《印度时报》报道称，中国方面在这次冲突中也有伤亡。报道还称，印度和中国军队显然用棍棒和石头发生了冲突，就像5月5日和6日在班公错湖（Bangong Tso）北岸发生的那样。
对于这次新的冲突，中国外交部发言人赵立坚6月16日在记者会上说，印度军队15日严重违反双方共识，两次非法越界，对中国军人进行挑衅性攻击，造成严重肢体冲突。
他还说，中方已向印方提出严正交涉，要求印方严格限制其前线部队越界，不得采取任何可能使边境局势复杂化的单方面行动。他还说，双方同意通过对话解决双边问题，缓和边境局势，维护边境地区和平与安宁。

Negotiations on the border dispute between China and India were held at the location of the Moldo border personnel meeting in the Chushul region in eastern Ladakh controlled by the People's Liberation Army at 8 am on the 6th. The current talks between the two parties have not reached any results. But all hope to resolve disputes peacefully. Since the last Donglang border incident, the two sides have established effective communication channels, and it can be seen from Modi’s refusal of Trump’s move by the United States to act as a mediator of the Sino-Indian conflict, India does not want this incident to go beyond The scope of affairs between the two countries. In the face of the two-line battle between China and Pakistan, India is under great pressure. Although it has an advantage in the conflict between Kashmir and Pakistan, the Chinese army has an absolute advantage over India in the face, and China cannot concession on the territorial issue, so it has to Choose compromise.



The military confrontation between China and India in the Ladakh region has lasted for more than a month, and the two sides are negotiating to ease tensions. However, the two armed forces had a new conflict on the evening of June 15 and resulted in deaths.
Sino-Indian military clashes again
The Indian military issued a statement on June 16 stating that Sino-Indian soldiers clashed again on the evening of June 15 and three people died in India. The Indian Army’s statement stated that during the tense downgrade of the Galwan Valley, a violent confrontation occurred on the 15th night, with casualties on both sides. Those who died on the Indian side included an officer and two soldiers. Senior military officials from both sides are currently meeting at the venue to ease the situation.
At the same time, India’s New Delhi Radio reported on June 16 that military sources said that soldiers were not shot, but killed in melee combat.
At the same time, the Times of India reported that the Chinese side also suffered casualties in this conflict. The report also stated that Indian and Chinese troops apparently clashed with sticks and stones, as happened on the northern shore of Bangong Tso on May 5 and 6.
Regarding this new conflict, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian told a press conference on June 16 that the Indian army seriously violated the consensus of the two sides on the 15th and illegally crossed the border twice, provocatively attacking Chinese soldiers and causing serious physical conflict.
He also said that China has made solemn representations to India, demanding that India strictly restrict its frontline troops from crossing the border, and shall not take any unilateral actions that may complicate the border situation. He also said that the two sides agreed to resolve bilateral issues through dialogue, ease the situation on the border, and maintain peace and tranquility in the border area.

[URL]https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=ladakh&wvr=6&b=1&Refer=SWeibo_box#_loginLayer_1592332558313[/URL]


----------



## Osiris

Explanation on how so many casualties happened, when both sides were fighting with just sticks and stones


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Gandhi G in da house said:


> True. But the fact that they are not even reporting shows they are looking to make up stories. Looks like they lost a lot more than India.


dil k behlaney ko ghalib khayal acha ha


----------



## Men in Green

Patriot forever said:


> View attachment 642249
> 
> 
> According to their own tweet (which I highly doubt is true and most likely they invented the chatter to keep the pajeets from committing suicide) 43 casualties on the Chinese side include both dead and wounded, not the dead as 20 on Indian side.


some one needs to tell indians that martyred word is used for muslims only not for babu shabu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KaiserX

Lets compare Pakistans response vs Indias response:

- Pakistan hits back an enemy 7 times its size in every field hard. Shoots down 2 jets from a better equipped Air Force. Caused enough confusion to have the enemy shoot down their own copter killing 11 of their troops. Captured a enemy pilot for the world to see. Didn't even lose a single soldier.

- Indias réponse to China: Deny deny deny until media leaks come out showing 20+ soldiers killed, 130+ injured, 35+ captured. PM silent, DM silent, Army silent. Not even a word of condolences to the families affected.

So why is the IA not so brave? India is pretty evenly matched with China

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Salza

ANI is BJP mouth piece. Fake news source. Period!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

crankthatskunk said:


> In response to Chinese participant that China has good relations with its neighbours.
> Arnab said, you only have good relations with "Non-Existent" Pakistan.
> Now this is an statement and half Mr Goswami.
> You are losing it.
> Chinese, in 20 years , China never had a bloody nose.



This is something for you






For those who dont understand Urdu, Fayaz Hasan said straight to narcissists face that you beg on phone call to please join his show but when guest does joinn his show he's demeaning to his own guest. Fayaz says this makes gobarswami the 'filthiest' man in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

koolio said:


> Bro no point wasting your time with the Hindutva warrior, they think they are invincible with too much vedic medicine despite getting a good spanking from Chinese.







I hear you bro..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

crankthatskunk said:


> Sudhir Chaudhry on Zee TV.
> He said that in the last fight between India and China in 1967, India lost 88 soldiers while China lost 340 soldiers.
> 
> Is this true!!


@rott can confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

General Bakhshi lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272957049610133509


----------



## Aspen

kursed said:


> Can I post pics of KIA? They are gruesome.



@kursed PM me as well


----------



## JonAsad

Jackdaws said:


> I doubt he has the guts. But lets see.


Guts to do what? Become a douchebag like rest of the Indians are?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*While the Indians are on the receiving end these days, they do miss someone really badly.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272961829765955584*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Rest in peace...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272891824269676544


----------



## Microsoft

Bagheera said:


> If USA-China cold war is real, why has USA made so much investments in China?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Money is money.


----------



## PakSword

KaiserX said:


> Lets compare Pakistans response vs Indias response:
> 
> - Pakistan hits back an enemy 7 times its size in every field hard. Shoots down 2 jets from a better equipped Air Force. Caused enough confusion to have the enemy shoot down their own copter killing 11 of their troops. Captured a enemy pilot for the world to see. Didn't even lose a single soldier.
> 
> - Indias réponse to China: Deny deny deny until media leaks come out showing 20+ soldiers killed, 130+ injured, 35+ captured. PM silent, DM silent, Army silent. Not even a word of condolences to the families affected.
> 
> So why is the IA not so brave? India is pretty evenly matched with China


As per an expert, Praveen Sawhney, IA has merely been focussing on CI ops and its capabilities of fighting a fully armed/ trained force have been greatly decreased over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Wow no bullets , hand to hand combat .. things must have really gotten heated to get to that point

Indian braggarts had this coming though, they have been puffing up themselves way too much ever since modi got elected , as if modi is some is some kind of super-flying-monkey-god who will just swing its tail and knock over all its neighbors

The worst of the modi cheer leaders are the non-resident indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *While the Indians are on the receiving end these days, they do miss someone really badly.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272961829765955584*


He is hiding in his bunker awaiting five spies orders


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272962149451812865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Reading the comments by the indians here is hilarious.......................indians have NO IDEA what has hit them. They can't believe the beating they have just received by the Chinese.......................

It's obvious the indians are so delusional and retarded that they genuinely believe that they are superpower on par with China and America..............

In all seriousness, the Iraqis, Afghans and Syrians are FAR more powerful and advanced than india. When these nations were attacked by the amercians, they put up a FAR better fight against them than the indians did against the Chinese yesterday and today.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> As per an expert, Praveen Sawhney, IA has merely been focussing on CI ops and its capabilities of fighting a fully armed/ trained force has been greatly decreased over the years.



I would take it with a pinch of salt though. We had been doing that as well but that does not seem to have dented our traditional edge. The reason may be something else don't you think?


----------



## El Sidd

Mediation anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

The Delhi-walas and Mumbai-walas got a Tamil Nadu Colonel killed , the CO was likely abandoned in in last minutes by his troops, any details on which indian army unit was this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Reading the comments by the indians here is hilarious.......................indians have NO IDEA what has hit them. They can't believe the beating they have just received by the Chinese.......................
> 
> It's obvious the indians are so delusional and retarded that they genuinely believe that they are superpower on par with China and America..............
> 
> In all seriousness, the Iraqis, Afghans and Syrians are FAR more powerful and advanced than india. When these nations were attacked by the amercians, they put up a FAR better fight against them than the indians did against the Chinese yesterday and today.........................


Pakistan lost Siachin, Kargil, East Pakistan to India. At least we Pakistanis should be humble.


----------



## Aspen

New information, I already posted Sina Weibo link for this earlier:

1. New Chinese commander was appointed 1 day before clash
2. China made India an offer to have Trump mediate, Modi rejected and did not want to not involve US in Ladakh


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272962149451812865


So basically Indians did a repeat telecast of their failed Sirjeekal strikes. Only this time opponent wasn't as humane.


----------



## Men in Green

ThePatriotReport said:


> This thread received 100,000k views in 12 hours.
> 
> Indians are surely obsessed with PDF.


money money money for @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *While the Indians are on the receiving end these days, they do miss someone really badly.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272961829765955584*


56 inch is Rona Dhona right now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

pakdefender said:


> The Delhi-walas and Mumbai-walas got a Tamil Nadu Colonel killed



They are busy commenting online doing their info warfare. only the Sikhs, gurkas, and South Indians are used as cannon fodder... the brahmin higher ups enjoy AC infant of their computers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Arnab Goswami show: Indian Colonel that was killed was also leading talks with China., China will be defeated.

These disillusion Indians still talking loud about, writing as it is as said by Indian media, we "will" show China a bloody nose, we will hit "China" where it "Will" really hurt the Chinese, and trust me we know where that is. Notice "will", and last comment comes, we have to remain together and "Isolate" the Chinese for good, marginalize the Chinese, Expose the Chinese:

It is India's destiny, now we will defeat the Chinese! What are Chinese, an Army that never fought a war, and insecure and crumbling country, a weak nation, that can not manage Hongkong, can not manage Taiwan,

we made them suffer, LoL, Fakeness and Falseness all over by Indian media, just like we saw it on 27th Feb 2019 against Pakistan aerial fight and LOC firing:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Men in Green said:


> money money money for @WebMaster


Thank you Indians for generating dollars for Pakistan.


----------



## Osiris

pakdefender said:


> Wow no bullets , hand to hand combat .. things must have really gotten heated to get to that point
> 
> Indian braggarts had this coming though, they have been puffing up themselves way too much ever since modi got elected , as if modi is some is some kind of super-flying-monkey-god who will just swing its tail and knock over all its neighbors
> 
> The worst of the modi cheer leaders are the non-resident indians.



Maximum Indian and Chinese casualties not because hand to hand fighting but because, the cliff both the armies were clashing on gave away due to weight of so many soldiers. Chinese had more number of troops, on the cliff, hence they suffered more casualties.


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistan has domain over 35% of Kashmir, india occupies 45%. Great going by Pakistan considering that we are more than 7x smaller than india....................................if our 35% is small sliver, then india's 45% isn't really much better..................................


I said valley. Lol. You don't control any of the main part of the Kashmir Valley. Maybe a village or two at best.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*Twenty Indian soldiers are killed and 43 Chinese troops are injured or dead after brutal hand-to-hand fighting with stones and batons broke out at border point in Kashmir*

*The 'violent face-off' took place in Galwan valley in Ladakh region on Monday*
*India reported 20 fatalities in the battle that was fought with stones & batons *
*China has reported 43 casualties, but did not specify how many had died *
*The incident is first such confrontation between the two Asian giants since 1975 *
By RYAN FAHEY and HARRY HOWARD and ROSS IBBETSON FOR MAILONLINE and AP

PUBLISHED: 10:02 BST, 16 June 2020 | UPDATED: 18:56 BST, 16 June 2020




e-mail

*13k*shares
146

View comments



Twenty Indian soldiers, including a colonel, have been killed and China has reported 43 casualties after brutal hand-to-hand combat broke out between the two sides at the Himalayan border.

The Indian army stated today that a 'violent face-off' erupted in the Galwan Valley in the northern Ladakh state on Monday night 'with casualties on both sides.' 

Despite initially reporting just two deaths, the army this afternoon announced that the true death toll was 20 soldiers, including a colonel. 

Chinese authorities reported 43 casualties but did not specify how many soldiers had died in the confrontation, ANI news agency reported. 

Tensions have flared between the two nuclear-armed nations in recent months, but these are the first fatalities in decades.

NDTV reported that no shots were fired in the battle, but that soldiers attacked each other with sticks and batons on the Indian side of the border. 

The army said in a statement late Tuesday that the two sides 'have disengaged' from the disputed Galwan area where they clashed overnight on Monday. 

The 20 soldiers succumbed to injuries they suffered in the sub-zero temperatures of the high-altitude terrain. 

Scroll down for video. 







+13
Three Indian soldiers, including a senior army officer, were killed Monday night in a confrontation with Chinese forces along a disputed border area in the Himalayas (the red territory is controlled by India, and the beige and grey stripes, Aksai Chin, is Chinese but claimed by India)






+13
Indian soldiers erect a military bunker along the Srinagar-Leh National highway on June 16, 2020






+13

Colonel B Santosh Babu (pictured) was one of the officers reported dead in the confrontation on the Ladakh border today 

India's military statement earlier today said: 'During the de-escalation process in Galwan Valley, a violent face-off took place last night with casualties. The loss of lives on the Indian side includes an officer and two soldiers.

'Senior military officials of the two sides are currently meeting at the venue to defuse the situation.'

Among the dead was Colonel B. Santosh Babu, Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar regiment. 

His mother Manjula told the New Indian Express: 'I lost my son, I cannot bear it. But he died for the country and that makes me happy and proud.'

China has not commented on the deaths. 

The incident is the first such confrontation between the two Asian giants since the 1975 Arunachal ambush, during which four Indian soldiers were killed along the disputed border, known as the Line of Actual Control (LAC). 






+13
Indian army soldiers rest next to artillery guns at a makeshift transit camp before heading to Ladakh, near Baltal, southeast of Srinagar today






+13
An Indian Border Security Force soldier walks near a check post along the Srinagar-Leh National highway today






+13
Indian soldiers erect a military bunker along the Srinagar-Leh National highway today

*The 1962 Sino-Indian War*
Aksai Chin is located either in the Indian state of Ladakh or the Chinese region of Xinjiang.

It is an almost uninhabited high-altitude scrub land traversed by the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway.

The other disputed territory is hundreds of miles away to the east of Tibet. 

The 1962 Sino-Indian War was fought on these two frontiers as Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru put it, a struggle over land where 'not even a blade of grass grows.' 

Chinese motivations for the war centred on percieved efforts by India to subvert Beijing's interests in Tibet.

Just a few years before the war, the Indians had granted asylum to the Dalai Lama after the 1959 Tibetan uprising.

According to the CIA at the time, the Chinese 'were motivated to attack by one primary consideration - their determination to retain the ground on which PLA forces stood in 1962 and to punish the Indians for trying to take that ground.'

Indian motivations included, testing Chinese resolve, testing who the Soviets would back and to garner sympathy from the United States. 

The Economist reported, suggesting something more serious was afoot. 

The two sides have blamed each other but analysts say India's building of new roads in the region may have been the fuse for the dispute. Both sides have dispatched reinforcements and heavy equipment to the zone. 

In the Galwan Valley soldiers have been locked in a weeks-long face-off. India's foreign ministry spokesman said in May: 'It is Chinese side that has recently undertaken activity hindering India's normal patrolling patterns.' 

It is unclear how many troops the Chinese have in the region, former army colonel Ajai Shukla believes there to be several PLA brigades, which means thousands of men. 

The bulk of these troops are likely positioned at the rear behind those leading the incursions into Indian territory. 

The intrusions have been 'fast in-and-out' forays, according to The Print, with around 40 to 60 Chinese men deployed. 






+13
Activists of Sanskriti Bhchan Manch shout slogans as they stage a protest against China, holding posters of Chinese President Xi Jinping, in Bhopal, India, 16 June






+13
Indians burn images of Chinese President Xi Jinping in Bhopal today after news of the violence at the border broke

On May 25 the Chinese state-controlled Global Times said Indian troops had been trespassing on Chinese territory and wrote: 'The Galwan Valley region is Chinese territory.' 

The Galwan Valley was formally handed back to the Indians after the war of 1962.

The Global Times report claimed that Indian troops were trying to erect illegal defence facilities since the beginning of May and that China had border controls in response to Indian provocations in the Galwan Valley. 

One reason for the heightened tension could be a new road built to Daulat Beg Oldi, the world's highest airstrip and the site of an intense Sino-Indian dispute in 2013.

Indian army denies involvement in 'beating' of Chinese PLA soldier


Loaded: 0%
Progress: 0%
0:00
Previous
Play
Skip
Mute

Current Time0:00
/
Duration Time2:49
Fullscreen
Need Text
















+13





+13

Believed to have been filmed in mid-May on the banks of Pangong Lake, a mile into Indian territory, footage purports to show Indian forces battering a People's Liberation Army soldier and smashing up a Chinese armoured car 






+13
Pro-Beijing social media accounts recently posted images purporting to show Indian troops battered and bound with rope on the banks of a lake in the disputed region on the Himalayan border

The road allows for the rapid and vast movement of Indian troops into the region. 

India says China is occupying 38,000 sq km of its territory.

In 2017, Indian troops mobilised in the Doklam region near Bhutan after Chinese soldiers threatened to build a road there, which India's external affairs minister Sushma Swaraj described as a threat to India's security. 

Later that year, soldiers of the two countries were seen fighting against each other near the Ladakh region in north west India, after 8,000 Indian troops were sent to counter-act Chinese officers carrying out incursions on the Line of Actual Control. 






+13
Troops from the two countries have been facing off along the disputed frontier for more than a month (file photo)

*RELATED ARTICLES*

Previous
1
Next



FIST-FIGHT erupts between Indian and Chinese troops at...

North Korea blows up its liaison office with the South after...

Napoleon-obsessed historian shot his student lover four...

'Horrible' footage shows a kangaroo being mauled by a savage...
*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
Share
13k shares





+13

Relations were believed to have eased following two meetings between Chinese President Xi Jinping (left) and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi (right) in recent years. Pictured: The pair at a meeting in India in 2014 

Relations were believed to have eased following two meetings between Chinese President Xi Jinping and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi in recent years.

The pair met in the Chinese city of Wuhan in 2018 while they also had talks in Chennai, southern India last October. 

The Indian and Chinese sides are separated by the LAC which is difficult to discern because rivers, lakes and snowcaps mean it can shift. 

India recently built a new road along the LAC in Ladakh, which reportedly infuriated Beijing. 

In the event of a conflict, the road could reportedly allow India to move men and material rapidly. 



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Chinese-forces-disputed-Himalayan-border.html


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

KaiserX said:


> Lets compare Pakistans response vs Indias response:
> 
> - Pakistan hits back an enemy 7 times its size in every field hard. Shoots down 2 jets from a better equipped Air Force. Caused enough confusion to have the enemy shoot down their own copter killing 11 of their troops. Captured a enemy pilot for the world to see. Didn't even lose a single soldier.
> 
> - Indias réponse to China: Deny deny deny until media leaks come out showing 20+ soldiers killed, 130+ injured, 35+ captured. PM silent, DM silent, Army silent. Not even a word of condolences to the families affected.
> 
> So why is the IA not so brave? India is pretty evenly matched with China







Even the Iraqis, Afghans and Syrians fought better against the americans than the indians did today against the Chinese. Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria are for more powerful and advanced than india. These three nations have more chances of becoming a superpower than india does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*So the Indians tried to sneak in, and got a bloody nose.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935360440315904*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Mumm-Ra said:


> I would take it with a pinch of salt though. We had been doing that as well but that does not seem to have dented our traditional edge. The reason may be something else don't you think?


Involving in CI ops doesn't mean that our focus of training is on CI ops only. Praveen Sawhney says that the mindset of IA has changed from a conventional fighting force to a CI force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

It's always the south indians who end up in dangerous situations...Abhinandan and now Santosh Babu...
Why is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## Baghial

#IndianArmy official statement: 17 Indian troops critically injured in the line of duty at the stand off location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain have succumbed to their injuries, taking the total that were killed in action to 20 #GalwanValley





Impossible to sweep an incident like this under the rug. Crisis is certain to get much worse.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> I said valley. Lol. You don't control any of the main part of the Kashmir Valley. Maybe a village or two at best.




Do you have any evidence that Pakistan doesn't control any main parts and india does? If what you say is true than remember to post the links here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272962149451812865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseLuver

Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aspen

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



@ChineseLuver PM me


----------



## rott

PakSword said:


> @rott can confirm.


To be honest, not many Chinese people have heard about that skirmish. I wasn't even aware of the war until I came here to PDF and when Indians mentioned it. Of course, I don't believe Indian numbers. Anything Indians or Indian media states about their causalty, we might have to multiply it 5 times. 
@Han Patriot @Beast @beijingwalker @serenity @Feng Leng 
They can give a better picture of the 1967 skirmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## YeBeWarned

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



Can you PM me the link ?


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

KaiserX said:


> A few Indians are getting the picture:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272961331889606658








Even the low iq sanghis are waking up to the reality. Not all but some of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????


Don't post the pictures here please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927447655186432


----------



## CIA Mole

China shoudl've killed them all and both sides can pretend those jawans never existed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Chinese and Indian troops were engaged in a serious physical clash in Galwan Valley on Monday. The Indian side said three Indian soldiers were killed. The Chinese military confirmed that clashes between the two sides have led to casualties, but did not release the exact figures.

This has been the most serious clash between Chinese and Indian soldiers so far. Indian media reported this is the first time since 1975 that soldiers died in border conflicts between the two countries. 

India has been building extensive infrastructure facilities along the border, and forcibly built part of the facilities in the Chinese side of the Line of Actual Control regardless of bilateral divergences over the border disputes. The two sides went into repeated physical clashes as Chinese soldiers tried to stop their Indian counterparts. 

The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along China-India borders. In recent years, New Delhi has adopted a tough stance on border issues, which is mainly resulted from two misjudgments. It believes that China does not want to sour ties with India because of increasing strategic pressure from the US, therefore China lacks the will to hit back provocations from the Indian side. In addition, some Indian people mistakenly believe their country's military is more powerful than China's. These misperceptions affect the rationality of Indian opinion and add pressure to India's China policy.

The US has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite. In 2017 when Indian troops crossed the line and entered the Doklam area to openly challenge China's territorial sovereignty, their craze was caused by such arrogance. Such an aggressive posture has won praise from the Indian public, which means that the Indian elite's mentality toward China is unhealthy and dangerous.

China does not want to clash with India and hopes to peacefully deal with bilateral border disputes. This is China's goodwill, not weakness. How could China sacrifice its sovereignty in exchange for peace and bow to threats from New Delhi?

China and India are big countries. Peace and stability along border areas matter to both countries as well as to the region. New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the US would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the US would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests.

The gap between China's and India's strength is clear. China does not want to turn border issues with India into a confrontation. This is goodwill and restraint from China. But China is confident in the situation at the border. It does not and will not create conflicts, but it fears no conflicts either. This policy is supported by both morality and strength. We will not trade our bottom line with anyone.

The clash in the Galwan Valley this time has led to casualties on both sides, indicating China-India border tensions, amid constant frictions, may spiral out of control. We notice that the leadership of the two militaries has exercised restraint after the incident, indicating that both sides would like to handle the conflict peacefully and not let the conflict escalate. It is noteworthy that the Chinese side did not disclose the number of casualties of the Chinese military, a move that aims to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating.

We would like to see tensions in the Galwan Valley subside. It is hoped that the Indian side can strengthen management of frontline troops and engineers, and adhere to the consensus reached between the leadership of the two militaries. It will benefit both sides if the situation cools down, and it needs the efforts of both Chinese and Indian frontline troops.

On the China-India border issue, the Chinese public should trust the government and the People's Liberation Army. They will firmly safeguard China's territorial integrity and maintain national interests when dealing with border conflicts. China has the ability and wisdom to safeguard every inch of its land and will not let any strategic trick meet its end. 

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191846.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Aspen said:


> @ChineseLuver PM me


Link of that Xinjiang Airspace one?


----------



## arjunk

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



PM me


----------



## pakdefender

Colonel Santosh Babu was likely abandoned by his troops during the confrontation , indian army has had a long history of poor relationship between its officers and it't rank and file

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????


Me


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan lost Siachin, Kargil, East Pakistan to India. At least we Pakistanis should be humble.





You sound like an indian making up fairy tales. "East Pakistan" was lost to the bangladeshis. indians just rode on the backs of bangladeshis and celebrated with them. Talking about "East Pakistan" is like claiming "united india" lost over 35% of it's territory in the creation of Pakistan. Can you post the links to some credible sources that prove Pakistan lost the Kargil conflict. No FAKE NEWS sites please.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arjunk

Also lol @Indians reposting same fake news again and again.


----------



## rott

Aspen said:


> @ChineseLuver PM me


I can't PM anyone. Pls send the link too. PM if you can. Thanks!!!!


----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> This has to be one of the most humiliating day in Indian military history - now the 600 plus guest - that something for you guys to ponder. Think - this after all the investment in the latest technology - and the present government has made you into the laughing stock of the world.



the other thread is closed citing fake story, i wonder why threads are running when they only quote Indian media source and goes on and on aaaaaaand on for 100's of pages.....

well, to tell you the truth.... chinese never attacked.... this is a skirmish without firing a bullet or a projectile. what it means is declaration or war is not official. 
India lost 20 of its soldiers, while chinese count stands 43.... i given links to it and you must have seen it. This source is of course India media house, because India army is not a news agency to provide hourly updates. 

If chinese count is more or less then 43 they are free to reject it and give us the correct figure.... this is where you need to understand who is playing a game and who is not. 

their global times an xinua anyways runs for 48 hours a day... dishing out warnings and threats for rest of the world.. why silent now?

while India is a democracy and anyone can ask direct question to our PM or def minister. Its not the case with china... so official confirmation will take looong time and will always be watered down. 

and to tell you again, chinese people are already not happy with xi and the way he handled wuhan virus.... if the body bags of their only child in family starts going inside china it will be a catastrophe of enourmous magnitude for ccp.

this is the reason chinese always fight through their media and not on the actual battlefield. because if they do and it incurrs heavy casualty then the local sentiments will be difficult to contain.

china dont want to be another USSR you see..


----------



## Ali_Baba

Norwegian said:


> Rest in peace...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272891824269676544



He was an only son as well. This is where Modi's 56" chest has gotten India to..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

AsianLion said:


> Arnab Goswami show: Indian Colonel that was killed was also leading talks with China., China will be defeated.
> 
> These disillusion Indians still talking loud about, writing as it is as said by Indian media, we "will" show China a bloody nose, we will hit "China" where it "Will" really hurt the Chinese, and trust me we know where that is. Notice "will", and last comment comes, we have to remain together and "Isolate" the Chinese for good, marginalize the Chinese, Expose the Chinese:
> 
> It is India's destiny, now we will defeat the Chinese! What are Chinese, an Army that never fought a war, and insecure and crumbling country, a weak nation, that can not manage Hongkong, can not manage Taiwan,
> 
> we made them suffer, LoL, Fakeness and Falseness all over by Indian media, just like we saw it on 27th Feb 2019 against Pakistan aerial fight and LOC firing:


Gobarswami was so silent today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

rott said:


> To be honest, not many Chinese people have heard about that skirmish. I wasn't even aware of the war until I came here to PDF and when Indians mentioned it. Of course, I don't believe Indian numbers. Anything Indians or Indian media states about their causalty, we might have to multiply it 5 times.
> @Han Patriot @Beast @beijingwalker @serenity @Feng Leng
> They can give a better picture of the 1967 skirmish.



It would be a hallmark of a mature nation to not give rhetoric of war, the ill advised power of wind. 

There is no need to highlight a small skirmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????







GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

vishwambhar said:


> RIP brave Indian soldiers..... 43 China soldiers too got killed..... now China will start peace process on SOS basis to cool down India or else India will beat China to death.....


What a Joke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

vishwambhar said:


> RIP brave Indian soldiers..... 43 China soldiers too got killed..... now China will start peace process on SOS basis to cool down India or else India will beat China to death.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

vishwambhar said:


> 43 China soldiers too got killed


Source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bro, send the link if he gives it to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak-Canuck

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



Please PM me as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

vishwambhar said:


> RIP brave Indian soldiers..... 43 China soldiers too got killed..... now China will start peace process on SOS basis to cool down India or else India will beat China to death.....



And Bhutan will invade washington if the USA tries to make India resort to peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

vishwambhar said:


> RIP brave Indian soldiers..... 43 China soldiers too got killed..... now China will start peace process on SOS basis to cool down India or else India will beat China to death.....


Your post will be deleted for pulling stuff out of the rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

rott said:


> Bro, send the link if he gives it to you.






Will do...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

indians as usual now spinning stories , this is what they are good at , cooking up tall fake tales , same as in the case of Abhinanadan getting shot down but indians doing counter claims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drumstick

Starlord said:


>



all you can find is mr. 10%


----------



## Ace of Spades

masterchief_mirza said:


> "The Indian army said senior military officials from both sides were "meeting to defuse the situation" "
> 
> BBC.
> 
> It puts Pakistan's post-balakot bravery into perspective, against a military 7 times our superior, on the back of a surprise attack which itself came on the back of a fraudulently constructed cassus belli, Pakistan never once considered engaging in talks unless and until retribution had been meted out. We promised to hit them hard and we did. Modi has just had his front line troops decimated and his leadership meekly promises to "defuse the situation".
> 
> We were told in recent years that india is China's equal or at least closer to them than a 1:7 disadvantage.
> 
> This is embarrassing. BJP literally has frozen with fear. China should show mercy to these losers. It's pretty clear that Delhi is just a pawn in someone else's game. Well played Modi. You'll always be a chai wallah.



This my friend. The bravado and courage propagated here by some wise indian frauds lays naked for the world to see. The mere fact that even after all the chest thumping and jumping up and down, they to this date couldn't deter Pakistan. When it comes to a bit matching adversary in terms of size; the tail is in-between legs. Shows the nature and character of their courage and bravado.

Modi himself is nothing but a reflection of Indian society. So, let's not give all credit to modi; he just mainstreamed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musings

drumstick said:


> well, to tell you the truth..
> 
> ..



That would indeed be a first for you.


----------



## Zohair Alam

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> View attachment 642282
> 
> Please serve tea to our 662 from across the border, we're after all a hospitable nation.



They are learning truth from PDF. The gaps and lies indian media tricks them with at the behest of _world's largest democracy._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amavous

Please PM me links as well @ChineseLuver @*Pakistani Fighter*


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

rott said:


> Your post will be deleted for pulling stuff out of the rear.



Because It's a Pakistani defence site.....

here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source


----------



## Clutch

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *In case of War* .... *China Will Break India's Back!!!*



Good riddance to the failed experiment that was India.

India was never an independent nation as mapped today. It is a fake country. It was always a collection of independently ruled nations fighting each other for dominance in the region called India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drumstick

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> India has paid the *First Price* of choosing to become *FrontlineState *Against China!!!
> 
> *ModiRegime *made very *wrong calculations*.... *China will NOT start a war.... but China will NEVER shy away from War with India.... *
> 
> *Ladakh is too important for China ... *
> 
> Also, it is imperative to remember that the *Indo-US strategic agreement gives access to India Airbases and ports... the forward infrastructure/airbases are a direct threat to China...*
> 
> *Hopefully, the Indians don't miscalculate the situation* and better understand how the Universe works...
> 
> *In case of War* .... *China Will Break India's Back!!! *



take a break man.... all this formatting for one post takes lots of time.... 

china got what it deserved. 43 of its men got killed for no reason.... poor families lost their only child...they should not be sending lambs to slaughter....


----------



## PakSword

rott said:


> Bro, send the link if he gives it to you.


You can post the link with a warning..


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927447655186432



This simply means that Chinese casualties are very low as compared to yours

They don't want to embarrass you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

rott said:


> Your post will be deleted for pulling stuff out of the rear.


Understand the psychology. They don’t want to fight so they want to make tall claims to save face and try to resolve it through talks. While peddling lies to its public to save face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

rambro said:


> He is hiding in his bunker awaiting five spies orders



He has joined the queue with General Bipin somewhere in India. A massive orders of "chaddies" placed with Amazon.in 

Or is he gonna moonlight like millions of Indians!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseLuver

Pak-Canuck said:


> Please PM me as well



I love too but I was told not to and am not sure how it works here in pdf even being 11 years in this forum, lol. But I assure you that pic is certified to be santosh baboon even with his lifeless horrible swollen face


----------



## Dariush the Great

found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Because It's a Pakistani defence site.....
> 
> here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source


Not really. Some of post got deleted too for pulling stuff out of the rear.


----------



## Amavous

Can any member provide the Chinese side of the story on all this ??

What are the Chinese saying on their interweb and defense-related sites ??


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating


Can you post it to my profile page?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Areesh said:


> This simply means that Chinese casualties are very low as compared to yours
> 
> They don't want to embarrass you



it could be opposite as well... Chinese casualties might be higher...

but you will not accept because it does not suits you..


----------



## Zohair Alam

Some post argued that india is 7x Pakistan. I will argue against it.

india isnt really 7x Pakistan. The south india doesnt give a flying fvck to north and what it does, and certainly not the east india esp soon to be broken away from india the 7 sister states of eastern most india feel anything that Dehli feels toward Pakistan

The areas I mention dont even mutually understand each others language so much even their first lady Modi needs translators to speak to the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

rott said:


> Can you post it to my profile page?


open it bro, its limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amavous

RB200 said:


> found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating


Please PM me links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Can someone PM me the images? Cant find them on OSINT sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> it could be opposite as well... Chinese casualties might be higher...
> 
> but you will not accept because it does not suits you..



It could be anything

They are not commenting on your casualties either

It is only you who are looking for Chinese casualties to save face

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cranked

Meanwhile, India preparing its ballistic missiles take revenge and sending ACP pradyuman to investigate the actual body count.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> open it bro, its limited.


Where?


----------



## Clutch

drumstick said:


> china got what it deserved. 43 of its men got killed for no reason.... poor families lost their only child...they should not be sending lambs to slaughter....



Another Bollywood movie running in your head???.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



Please send me also on my profile, I need a new wallpaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

RB200 said:


> found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating


Send me in PM please


----------



## Dariush the Great

rott said:


> Where?


i cant click on your profile, it says you have limited it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> That would indeed be a first for you.



seems you never read my post then.... you can always offer rebuttal with your own research rather than giving one liner sarcasm....


----------



## Areesh

RB200 said:


> found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating



Indian soldiers have been lynched

Basically something that happens every other day in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> Some post argued that india is 7x Pakistan. I will argue against it.
> 
> india isnt really 7x Pakistan. The south india doesnt give a flying fvck to north and what it does, and certainly not the east india esp soon to be broken away from india the 7 sister states of eastern most india feel anything that Dehli feels toward Pakistan
> 
> The areas I mention dont even mutually understand each others language so much even their first lady Modi needs translators to speak to the south.



even conflict between Pak and Afghanistan....Pak army man get killed..... does it mean Afghanistan army is more superior than pakistan army?

Please man! do nt go off topic---- stay on topic with sense...


----------



## Aspen

RB200 said:


> found the pics of dead indians. very brutal beating



PM link to me


----------



## Zohair Alam

drumstick said:


> china got what it deserved. 43 of its men got killed for no reason.... poor families lost their only child...they should not be sending lambs to slaughter....



China doesnt care if you make up that number to 86.


----------



## ChineseLuver

Amavous said:


> Can any member provide the Chinese side of the story on all this ??
> 
> What are the Chinese saying on their interweb and defense-related sites ??



In Chinese sites alot are still guessing no confirmation and after all we are not Indians pulling figures out of thin air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Dailymail is using Indian figures as the basis of its reporting from ANI news (sigh )

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Chinese-forces-disputed-Himalayan-border.html


----------



## rott

RB200 said:


> i cant click on your profile, it says you have limited it.


@PakSword Bro, can you take the link from him and then give it to me?


----------



## The Accountant

Osiris said:


> Maximum Indian and Chinese casualties not because hand to hand fighting but because, the cliff both the armies were clashing on gave away due to weight of so many soldiers. Chinese had more number of troops, on the cliff, hence they suffered more casualties.


Yes and then the remains of cliff arrested Indian soldiers.

Lolz


----------



## El Sidd

Areesh said:


> It could be anything
> 
> They are not commenting on your casualties either
> 
> It is only you who are looking for Chinese casualties to save face



monsoon flash flood landslide. glacial meltdown global warming

that is what i am going with. 

Pakistan should offer humanitarian work as this is Pakistani territory in legal terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> even conflict between Pak and Afghanistan....Pak army man get killed..... does it mean Afghanistan army is more superior than pakistan army?
> 
> Please man! do nt go off topic---- stay on topic with sense...



Pak army thrashes ANA and don't lose territory to them

In fact mostly our soldiers are killed to TTP terrorists and not ANA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

I bet China has recorded the whole event. They'll release evidence but will wait for India to churn out lots of false claims first.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## YeBeWarned

drumstick said:


> all you can find is mr. 10%



here .. Mr 56inch chest


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Areesh said:


> It could be anything
> 
> They are not commenting on your casualties either
> 
> It is only you who are looking for Chinese casualties to save face



I am just saying saying that heavy casualties happened on both sides.... still few are missing!

There is a river and still search is going on! most properly the count be increased.


----------



## Mutakalim

mohammad45 said:


> Fk the hindu Fascist Modi. Ban me if you like sir, our eyes are still full of tears for that Kashmiri man who said the sun in the sky couldnt see my wifes face but a hindu soldier...... Yeah only a Muslim Soul understands What he was meant to say, Not the rapist bastards of Modi gang who value cow urine More than their women. I hope before the dust settles, China gives these guys a bloody nose.



Salute Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

RB200 said:


> i cant click on your profile, it says you have limited it.



PM me as well


----------



## drumstick

Clutch said:


> Another Bollywood movie running in your head???.



those are the only movies people see in pakistan apparently 

https://theprint.in/opinion/letter-...hushan-in-balochistan-sabotaging-cpec/350161/

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...akistans-cine-lovers/articleshow/58264516.cms


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am just saying saying that heavy casualties happened both sides.... still few are missing!
> 
> There is a river and still search is going on! most properly the count be increased.



Ok


----------



## YeBeWarned

why is that people talking about having Pics but no one is posting the link ? ?


----------



## Dariush the Great

rott said:


> it says forbidden


i cant post as attachment its graphic. i can however show you in PM if you interested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Areesh said:


> Indian soldiers have been lynched
> 
> Basically something that happens every other day in India



Karma of cow vigilante lynching innocent unarmed Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

43 my ***, none killed, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Because It's a Pakistani defence site.....
> 
> here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source


We don't want to convert PDF into Bharatrakshak type forum. Also, we have suffered a lot due to Indian bragging about false surgical strike, shooting down of a Pakistani F-16 and killing of 300 mujahideen. We don't want this incident to become another balakot type or surgical strike and that's why any claims are being carefully reviewed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

RB200 said:


> i cant post as attachment its graphic. i can however show you in PM if you interested



waiting in PM


----------



## Aspen

RB200 said:


> i cant post as attachment its graphic. i can however show you in PM if you interested



@RB200 PM me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Starlord said:


> here .. Mr 56inch chest


image not visible, request you to post again.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

RB200 said:


> i cant click on your profile, it says you have limited it.



Send it to me also brother. I want to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musings

drumstick said:


> seems you never read my post then.... you can always offer rebuttal with your own research rather than giving one liner sarcasm....


I did read your post - when you have a reputation the one you have accumulated over the last 2 weeks - one is hesitant to believe anything you write. 
When I see a reputable and respected source I will eat humble pie about Chinese losses - in the meantime I will go with the fact this has to be perhaps the shittest day in living memory for the Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

i dont know how to PM guys, PM me in inbox, i will send it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Zohair Alam said:


> China doesnt care if you make up that number to 86.


actually they care a lot... wait for tomorrow ... information war is about to begin....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aspen said:


> PM link to me


Share it with me too


----------



## YeBeWarned

drumstick said:


> image not visible, request you to post again.
> 
> View attachment 642293



its your PM falling on stairs


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RB200 said:


> i dont know how to PM guys, PM me in inbox, i will send it.


Cant pm u


----------



## powastick

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is coming up as forbidden 403


Open as incognito mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Come on let there be a showdown between the 2 airfoce


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is coming up as forbidden 403


https://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/007QVuGgly1gfupg1plrvj30qo0zkqfn.jpg
just replace bmiddle with large

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

.... h ttps://imgur.com/a/fxs4SKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Starlord said:


> why is that people talking about having Pics but no one is posting the link ? ?



i am more interested in whatsapp groups from India. 

who knows if they have already hoisted the Tiranga in the Forbidden City already. 

invest in the netflix and bollywood movie for todays event if you want to make some quick bucks.


----------



## pakdefender

Indians , like Major Gaurav Araya just making noise while Chinese making progress on ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do you have any evidence that Pakistan doesn't control any main parts and india does? If what you say is true than remember to post the links here.


Google it. You don't get any links because of your track record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



Please PM @crankthatskunk


----------



## Mumm-Ra

RB200 said:


> i cant post as attachment its graphic. i can however show you in PM if you interested



can you PM me?


----------



## PakSword

The Maverick said:


> https://www.opindia.com/2020/06/ind...killed-ladakh-galwan-valley-standoff-reports/
> 
> 43 chinease dead has CLIFF gives way in hand to hand fighting UPTO 300 soldiers involved
> 
> OFFICERS killed on both sides


43 not dead.. even your source is saying "Indian intercepts reveal that Chinese side suffered 43 casualties including dead and seriously injured in face-off in the Galwan valley: Sources confirm to ANI". So don't spread propaganda here. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PakSword said:


> We don't want to convert PDF into Bharatrakshak type forum. Also, we have suffered a lot due to Indian bragging about false surgical strike, shooting down of a Pakistani F-16 and killing of 300 mujahideen. We don't want this incident to become another balakot type or surgical strike and that's why any claims are being carefully reviewed.



Sorry to say that but same claim by su 30 shoot down (PAK media)..... so I guess, we should leave these claim and claim games.

Might I will get banned but I will stand on my point:

here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source


----------



## Aspen

@ChineseLuver PM'd you


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Google it. You don't get any links because of your track record.






In other words, you have no evidence.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mumm-Ra

AbsoluteEngineer said:


>



Well this aged well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Canuck

RB200 said:


> i cant post as attachment its graphic. i can however show you in PM if you interested


Please PM me


----------



## drumstick

Musings said:


> I did read your post - when you have a reputation the one you have accumulated over the last 2 weeks - one is hesitant to believe anything you write.
> When I see a reputable and respected source I will eat humble pie about Chinese losses - in the meantime I will go with the fact this has to be perhaps the shittest day in living memory for the Indian army



yes, and as i see you are the oldest member on pdf? i dont want you to believe in what i post... i dont believe anyone but myself...so you must have your own independent opinion...
Armies dont believe in bad days, and when you inflict more casualties on your enemy then its their best day....


----------



## Crystal-Clear

In order to understand how Indian Media works here's theory 
"Theory of bakhts And India media"

3 indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 5 PLA killed 
20 Indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 40 PLA killed 

34 Indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 70 PLA killed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pak-Canuck said:


> Please PM me


i posted it bro, look previous page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Why haven't the Chinese released details on their casualties ? 

India is at least being a bit transparent. It could be that the Chinese have also lost men, but more might succumb to their injuries so they don't have a full count yet.. but they're doing the usual commie thing and just being super vague.

Also, does anybody here seriously believe China's reported Covid-19 numbers ? 

old commie playbook...


----------



## Aspen

ChineseLuver said:


> Dude show the one with the darker skin tone low caste and brain parts oozing out



@ChineseLuver I Pm'd you


----------



## drumstick

Starlord said:


> its your PM falling on stairs



oh i got it..our PM holds highest position for me, so one incident of him falling is insignificant.


----------



## Oracle

Crystal-Clear said:


> In order to understand how Indian Media works here's theory
> "Theory of bakhts And India media"
> 
> 3 indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 5 PLA killed
> 20 Indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 40 PLA killed
> 
> 34 Indian soldiers killed Bakhats + media 70 PLA killed


true


----------



## Smoke

Guys... I am scared... Bahubhali might come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

haha its funny to see how desperately indians are defending their fake figures of 5 and then 43 Chineses casualties .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

drumstick said:


> take a break man.... all this formatting for one post takes lots of time....
> 
> china got what it deserved. 43 of its men got killed for no reason.... poor families lost their only child...they should not be sending lambs to slaughter....





drumstick said:


> oh i got it..our PM holds highest position for me, so one incident of him falling is insignificant.



lol



https://imgur.com/1ZCkL5m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

well if India has any honor and dignity , than we will see a Air strike within next few days on Chinese targets , they F'd up these Indian soldiers badly ..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## El Sidd

Mother of Humanity Sheikh Hasina of Bangal can offer mediation if you do not like Imran Khan and Trump. 

Just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drumstick

even your media cites Times of India





and some posters here dont count it as official....

but we needed some comic relief... so here it comes ...

there is no declaration or war... no bullet fired *yet *.... it can be tomorrow. but this guy can see future i believe.


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry to say that but same claim by su 30 shoot down (PAK media)..... so I guess, we should leave these claim and claim games.
> 
> Might I will get banned but I will stand on my point:
> 
> here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source


The thread title was only changed by a mod here to replace 3 with 20 after getting a confirmation from an Indian source.. have you not noticed that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

rott said:


> I can't PM anyone. Pls send the link too. PM if you can. Thanks!!!!



Those gruesome pics were on CJDBY a couple hours ago. I am not sure if they still are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272964850717806592

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Dungeness said:


> Those gruesome pics were on CJDBY a couple hours ago. I am not sure if they still are.


I'll check . Thanks


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> In other words, you have no evidence.............................


Lol. In other words you don't know how to Google.


----------



## El Sidd

El Sidd said:


> Mother of Humanity Sheikh Hasina of Bangal can offer mediation if you do not like Imran Khan and Trump.
> 
> Just saying



Himalayas are the last resort for the Bengal Tiger as well. She will have natural motivation on top of her status of mother of humanity.


----------



## drumstick

Ace of Spades said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/1ZCkL5m


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Being reported to International media:


*India-China border standoff turns deadly for first time in decades*
_New Delhi_ — Twenty Indian Army soldiers were killed in a "violent face-off" with Chinese troops Monday night in the disputed Himalayan Galwan Valley, the Indian Army announced Tuesday. It is the first time in decades that the long-simmering border dispute has turned deadly, and there were reports of fresh violence on Tuesday.

In a statement, the Indian Army said "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty at the stand off location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain have succumbed to their injuries, taking the total that were killed in action to 20."

*China's government did not confirm any deaths among its forces, but a Chinese military commander confirmed "casualties" in a statement released late Tuesday, giving no specifics. Indian government sources said there a total 43 killed and injured on the Chinese side, Indian news agencies reported.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/india-china-border-indian-soldiers-killed-today-2020-06-16/*


----------



## Dalit

But but according to RSS warriors all was dandy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NOWorNEVER

rott said:


> Where?


click on his profile page. But it censored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

#WeakestPMModi trend running now on twitter:

https://twitter.com/search?q=#WeakestPMModi&src=trend_click&f=live

1.3 billion India and Modi have been humiliated, can not walk the talk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958648549904385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

drumstick said:


>



Hehe. Drumstick is lost for words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle

a journalist tweeet ( read from this forum ) : that Chinese threw captured indian army personnel from top of mountain ...
another tweet : china used rods instead of rocks 
another tweet , it was hand fight 

it seems throwing from mountain is right one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

@Dungeness I can't find it.


----------



## notorious_eagle

dharmi said:


> Why haven't the Chinese released details on their casualties ?
> 
> India is at least being a bit transparent. It could be that the Chinese have also lost men, but more might succumb to their injuries so they don't have a full count yet.. but they're doing the usual commie thing and just being super vague.
> 
> Also, does anybody here seriously believe China's reported Covid-19 numbers ?
> 
> old commie playbook...



Face saving for the Indian side. Imagine China issues a press release that two of their soldiers died in the ensuing conflict while more then 20 died on the Indian side. Even worse, the Chinese state that there were no casualties on their end. 

Just imagine the affect on the morale of India which will force the Indian Government/Army to escalate things on their end. So its better i believe the Chinese stay quiet till the anger in India subsides.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## powastick

rott said:


> @Dungeness I can't find it.


Its fake, old pic from may 6, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Should Pakistan hot up things from its own side?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *Indian government sources* said there a total 43 killed and injured on the Chinese side, Indian news agencies reported.



same like balakot 300 number



Raj-Hindustani said:


> *China's government *did not confirm any deaths among its forces, but a *Chinese military commander confirmed "casualties"* in a statement released late Tuesday, giving no specifics.



Acceptable



Raj-Hindustani said:


> the *I*_*ndian Army said*_ "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty at the stand off location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain have succumbed to their injuries, taking the total that were killed in action to 20."



Acceptable that they are * at the very least 20*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

even at this time of night 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 623 (Users: 128, Guests: 483)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Dalit said:


> Should Pakistan hot up things from its own side?



should stay on high alert on LoC and am sure that we are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Being reported to International media:
> 
> 
> *China's government did not confirm any deaths among its forces, but a Chinese military commander confirmed "casualties" in a statement released late Tuesday, giving no specifics. Indian government sources said there a total 43 killed and injured on the Chinese side, Indian news agencies reported.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/india-china-border-indian-soldiers-killed-today-2020-06-16/*



43 killed and injured...could mean anything lol..like 3-5 killed and 38-40 injured..and this is India's own reporting which is anyways an exaggeration..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Dalit said:


> Should Pakistan hot up things from its own side?



Things are already hot on our side of the border. But, we are fighting Covid which is taking a huge toll on our country. We don't have the will, time and resources to fight a battle against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*This is truly shameful for a SUPAPAWA.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HalfMoon

Dalit said:


> Should Pakistan hot up things from its own side?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

notorious_eagle said:


> Things are already hot on our side of the border. But, we are fighting Covid which is taking a huge toll on our country. We don't have the will, time and resources to fight a battle against India.



We should definitely up the ante. This is a good opportunity to sandwich Modi's Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

powastick said:


> Its fake, old pic from may 6, 2020.


@PakSword 
Fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

A violent altercation broke out between the two sides for hours until almost midnight, with stones and iron rods used as weapons, though no shots were fired. It has been reported, but not confirmed by Chinese officials, *that dozens of Chinese soldiers were also killed*.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china


----------



## PakSword

OK guys stop posting the urls..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Dalit said:


> Hehe. Drumstick is lost for words.



why are you make personal attacks on me ? am i ever gone personal against you?



notorious_eagle said:


> Face saving for the Indian side. Imagine China issues a press release that two of their soldiers died in the ensuing conflict while more then 20 died on the Indian side. Even worse, the Chinese state that there were no casualties on their end.
> 
> Just imagine the affect on the morale of India which will force the Indian Government/Army to escalate things on their end. So its better i believe the Chinese stay quiet till the anger in India subsides.



who stopped china from doing so? the more they be late on this more suspicious it grows. there is nothing to imagine now.... its all clear .

Look this is not something that i can discuss with a pakistani poster....


----------



## KaiserX

Remember Indian justification for 300 people killed in the balakkot air strikes ? "Intercepted radio communication
"

Same bs at play here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This is truly shameful for a SUPAPAWA.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840*



@Zapper Isn't this the guy you were using as source?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

After 27th Modi got another huge humiliation. This time at the hands of our ally China.

Modi is now under huge pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

I


KaiserX said:


> Remember Indian justification for 300 people killed in the balakkot air strikes ? "Intercepted radio communication
> "
> 
> Same bs at play here


I remember that call with the clearly Indain sounding SHO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

I hope no clouds roll into Ladakh...it might be a problem for Chinese radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

Zapper said:


> A violent altercation broke out between the two sides for hours until almost midnight, with stones and iron rods used as weapons, though no shots were fired. It has been reported, but not confirmed by Chinese officials, *that dozens of Chinese soldiers were also killed*.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china



Pressure on China to confirm casualty numbers now.


----------



## Dungeness

rott said:


> @Dungeness I can't find it.



Check Post #2262. I saw the same, but they might have been photos from other incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*More Indian toys towards the Chinese front, meanwhile IA is on the highest alert. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272975430358757376*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> @Zapper Isn't this the guy you were using as source?


Yes, and we acknowledged that 20 of our men died. But what you fail to see is the chinese have also suffered casualties with reports suggesting they're around 40

The same guy who's the editor in chief of Global Times (chinese propaganda mouthpiece) said PLA did suffer casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that it doesn't turn up into a d**k measuring contest on how many died on each side which will certainly lead to vengeance


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PakSword said:


> The thread title was only changed by a mod here to replace 3 with 20 after getting a confirmation from an Indian source.. have you not noticed that?



As Chinese media already confirmed that they will not disclose the actual number of *casualties not Causality *of Chinese side.

So what would be consider in PDF, Sir? I have a simple question....

If I am wrong than correct me! all Pakistani's do support to China against India.. And, they are picking what suits to them....

So I not sure where I am wrong! if one source say that 20 indians killed than it immediately accepted by all but if the same source are saying that, 40+ Chinese injured/casualties then it is being deleted.... 

Agreed! Indian govt already acknowledge on indian casualties... and right way, the title is corrected....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

xeuss said:


> Pressure on China to confirm casualty numbers now.




I dont think Chinese are under any pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zapper

xeuss said:


> Pressure on China to confirm casualty numbers now.


Given how they claimed their covid numbers...I doubt if they'd come up with any except for acknowledging they did suffer casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sidacca

What I have learned that India is only good at intercepting opponents communication....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Type59

Both sides suffered casualties. Bigger issue is the diplomatic fallout. More Indian troops will have to permanently camp on China border. Strategic win for Pakistan.


----------



## Thorough Pro

violence in de-escalation.............yeah sure enough bhakats to fool



Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791701724127232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *More Indian toys towards the Chinese front, meanwhile IA is on the highest alert.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272975430358757376*


I hope they have a reverse gear in case China starts shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dalit

Mrc said:


> I dont think Chinese are under any pressure



The Chinese will laugh this off. Absolutely zero sweat. This is just another normal day where the inevitable happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Maverick

The Number of Dead will keep rising 

Most deaths ON BOTH SIDES have come from falling off a ridge WHICH COLLAPSED as over 200+ soldiers clashed on both sides,

India has officially declared 20 dead 
China has suggested 43 casualties which could be any number between dead & crucially injured

AS I SUGGEST the numbers dead will RISE tommrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> Yes, and we acknowledged that 20 of our men died. But what you fail to see is the chinese have also suffered casualties with reports suggesting they're around 40
> 
> The same guy who's the editor in chief of Global Times (chinese propaganda mouthpiece) said PLA did suffer casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that it doesn't turn up into a d**k measuring contest on how many died on each side which will certainly lead to vengeance



This is 17 dying due to Indian negligence. Can't blame that on the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

Recent tweets from person who broke the news of fight . 









For Indian brothers posting fake news of chinese deaths , but as per him there are some deaths in chinese side as well. 






*Summary of fight by him





























*


----------



## Dalit

I love it how the Indians are still downplaying these deaths. Modi the coward doesn't have the balls to face up to mighty dragon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Dalit said:


> Should Pakistan hot up things from its own side?



Not yet, it's still early days. We should wait until it really kicks off.


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> This is 17 dying due to Indian negligence. Can't blame that on the Chinese.


You have around 200-300 men from both sides brawling with non-lethal weapons...how can you claim that it's Indian negligence!! Also, the fight went on for hours

All the chinese deaths...they're not because of chinese negligence but solely due to the fight


----------



## zartosht

RIP to all the fallen soldiers serving their nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As Chinese media already confirmed that they will not disclose the actual number of *casualties not Causality *of Chinese side.
> 
> So what would be consider in PDF, Sir? I have a simple question....
> 
> If I am wrong than correct me! all Pakistani's do support to China against India.. And, they are picking what suits to them....
> 
> So I not sure where I am wrong! if one source say that 20 indians killed than it immediately accepted by all but if the same source are saying that, 40+ Chinese injured/casualties then it is being deleted....
> 
> Agreed! Indian govt already acknowledge on indian casualties... and right way, the title is corrected....



actually you hit the right chord here.... its cherry picking. the one which suits you most is your news. sometimes the support is so blind sided that even chinese also dont like it.

tomorrow information war begins, you will see lots of threats warnings and crying from global times..... brace for impact tomorrow.... mayday mayday mayday


----------



## Ali_Baba

Made up story by Shiv Aroor to cover their failed surgical strike on Chinese positions!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cranked

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As Chinese media already confirmed that they will not disclose the actual number of *casualties not Causality *of Chinese side.
> 
> So what would be consider in PDF, Sir? I have a simple question....
> 
> If I am wrong than correct me! all Pakistani's do support to China against India.. And, they are picking what suits to them....
> 
> So I not sure where I am wrong! if one source say that 20 indians killed than it immediately accepted by all but if the same source are saying that, 40+ Chinese injured/casualties then it is being deleted....
> 
> Agreed! Indian govt already acknowledge on indian casualties... and right way, the title is corrected....




Umm, let's just believe them for this time. Why do you want them to acknowledge it? Why it matters the most for you?

I mean in this thread every person from India is more concerned about numbers from china, I mean focus on what you lost rather focusing on what others lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

How the fcuk indoos calculate that they killed 300 mujahideens In February and 43 PLA solders now. Indians are most cowards n shameless ppls on earth.always speaks lied to their own public

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

Indians laughing at one child army remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

Can any one imagine about hundred or so people clubbing each other to death? Since no arms and ammunition were being used. It takes a lot of gruesome beating to club some one to death.

Most Casualties happened because, the mountain cliff, where clashes were taken place gave away, under the weight of so many soldiers and soldiers fell into the ravine below.

Casualties on Chinese side were more because they had higher concentration of troops on the cliff, as they were in the process of packing up and leaving the area as mutually agreed on 6th of June, they came across an Indian patrol.


----------



## koolio

AsianLion said:


> #WeakestPMModi trend running now on twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#WeakestPMModi&src=trend_click&f=live
> 
> 1.3 billion India and Modi have been humiliated, can not walk the talk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958648549904385



PM Chai wala has been badly humiliated, how much more lies are they going to tell just to hide his 56inch chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Type59 said:


> Both sides suffering casualties. Bigger issue is the diplomatic fallout. More Indian troops will have to permanently camp on China border. Strategic win for Pakistan.



Honestly this is a huge strategic win for Pakistan. Our position vis via China/India has been validated. Last year China refused to take sides and the situation de-escalated quick enough that that didn't have to but going forward:

- India will have to position more troops along the LAC and IB with China with its already limited out of date equipment shortages. This couldn't come at a worse time for India where the situation in Afghanistan is getting better and Pakistan is repositioning troops from the west to the east. Pakistan did exactly to India what India did to Pakistan in the early 2000s via Afghanistan (bogg down our forces on 2 fronts). Now China is Afghanistan x 1000000.

- Pakistan/China military alliance to get much stronger. More coordination on the officer levels, more war-games, more joint ventures.

- Joint operations against the IA. Word is that the last few weeks has seen a staggering increase in communication between China and Pakistan. We seen the LOC flare up this week as well just as the Chinese made their push into India. Expect more joint operations going forward especially after the success of this week.

-CPEC more secure. The PLA moving into Ladakh will further secure CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> You have around 200-300 men from both sides brawling with non-lethal weapons...how can you claim that it's Indian negligence!! Also, the fight went on for hours
> 
> All the chinese deaths...they're not because of chinese negligence but solely due to the fight



Re-read the tweet. Indian army couldn't get 17 soldiers medical attention in time. Even your pal Shiv is saying something similar:


Oracle said:


> Recent tweets from person who broke the news of fight .
> 
> *
> View attachment 642306
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

KaiserX said:


> Honestly this is a huge strategic win for Pakistan. Our position vis via China/India has been validated. Last year China refused to take sides and the situation de-escalated quick enough that that didn't have to but going forward:
> 
> - India will have to position more troops along the LAC and IB with China with its already limited out of date equipment shortages. This couldn't come at a worse time for India where the situation in Afghanistan is getting better and Pakistan is repositioning troops from the west to the east. Pakistan did exactly to India what India did to Pakistan in the early 2000s via Afghanistan (bogg down our forces on 2 fronts). Now China is Afghanistan x 1000000.
> 
> - Pakistan/China military alliance to get much stronger. More coordination on the officer levels, more war-games, more joint ventures, and more joint operations against the IA in the coming decade. This relationship with grow stronger now.
> 
> -CPEC more secure. The PLA moving into Ladakh will further secure CPEC.



Superb analysis.

What we are forgetting here is that this development is also extremely bad news for the US and Western backers of India. China is showing a mere glimpse of its power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharky

Oracle said:


> Recent tweets from person who broke the news of fight .
> 
> 
> View attachment 642300
> 
> 
> 
> For Indian brothers posting fake news of chinese deaths , but as per him there are some deaths in chinese side as well.
> View attachment 642301
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary of fight by him
> View attachment 642302
> 
> 
> View attachment 642303
> 
> 
> View attachment 642304
> 
> 
> View attachment 642305
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642306
> 
> 
> View attachment 642307
> *


So the chinese Attacked the CO who came for talks unarmed.


----------



## Death Professor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> So I not sure where I am wrong! if one source say that 20 indians killed than it immediately accepted by all but if the same source are saying that, 40+ Chinese injured/casualties then it is being deleted....



It's not about picking side its about being unequivocally correct. 
20 Indians dead - Comes from indian source -> Thats *atleast* the case
40 Chinese dead - Comes from indian source -> Not reliable, but it could be a case

*if*
500 Indians dead - Comes from Chinese source -> Not reliable but it could be a case
5 Chinese dead - Comes from a Chinese source -> Thats *atleast* the case

and 
x, y numbers dead - International media -> Have to check whats their exact source for credibility.

Hope, you stop regurgitating your bs propaganda now.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## drumstick

Type59 said:


> Both sides suffered casualties. Bigger issue is the diplomatic fallout. More Indian troops will have to permanently camp on China border. Strategic win for Pakistan.



how can one be so naive?


----------



## Zohair Alam

Nefarious said:


> I bet China has recorded the whole event. They'll release evidence but will wait for India to churn out lots of false claims first.



PA must havr done this advisory to PLA to keep all evidences and proofs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

PakSword said:


> Source?



Don't ask source, this is spread all around. 
Probably started by India and other new agencies start quoting it. 
It says not sure how many dead. so it is pure speculation, the sources are just repeating Indian shills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272979071685844998

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *More Indian toys towards the Chinese front, meanwhile IA is on the highest alert.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272975430358757376*



That is one serious train engine pulling all that weight, when you consider each tank weighs 45 odd tons as least!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23

@silent_poison 


silent_poison said:


> *Chinese intrusion in Galwan lasted for two weeks before it was cleared by Indian troops*


So much for this Topic/Post of yours.

The situation doesn't do you much justice to boost that Avatar anymore, does it?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

monitor said:


> They knows but revealing real figure might be too embarrassing for chawala.


Chaiwalla => Chawala => Chawal

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624


----------



## AsianLion

This is the whole strategy, its a global power race, who wins will rule the region and the world, the ultimate boss, these battles depict clearly India is an unreliable partner to US, India's illegal abrogation of Article 370 of Kashmir, making Pakistan and China dismiss it later, a threat to both Pakistan and China, protect our economic routes, India's building of infrastructure sneakily, China needs a show of power, Pakistan did it for past 20 years, that it's unbreakable on ground, can defend its skies, no matter what, ISI power will rule the region from Central Asia, to Afghanistan to Arabs and to China now.

India's Modi lost Strategically, tactically, and going down little details at operational levels last night at Galwan has big impact on national psyche, Look at it in deep meanings. The dignity of India is at stake. Indian Army has been morally destroyed, Media expose as lying as we know for past 10 years. Alot of validations, objectives achieved.



koolio said:


> PM Chai wala has been badly humiliated, how much more lies are they going to tell just to hide his 56inch chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Death Professor said:


> It's not about picking side its about being unequivocally correct.
> 20 Indians dead - Comes from indian source -> Thats *atleast* the case
> 40 Chinese dead - Comes from indian source -> Not reliable, but it could be a case
> 
> *if*
> 500 Indians dead - Comes from Chinese source -> Not reliable but it could be a case
> 5 Chinese dead - Comes from a Chinese source -> Thats *atleast* the case
> 
> and
> x, y numbers dead - International media -> Have to check whats their exact source for credibility.
> 
> Hope, you stop regurgitating your bs propaganda now.


The crux of the matter is: it's now gone up to the level of the military confrontation. The rest is all details...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Oracle said:


> Recent tweets from person who broke the news of fight .
> 
> 
> View attachment 642300
> 
> 
> 
> For Indian brothers posting fake news of chinese deaths , but as per him there are some deaths in chinese side as well.
> View attachment 642301
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary of fight by him
> View attachment 642302
> 
> 
> View attachment 642303
> 
> 
> View attachment 642304
> 
> 
> View attachment 642305
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642306
> 
> 
> View attachment 642307
> *



Be careful with their propaganda, Indians violated it just like last time. Indians always blame others.

They are the first to break treaties and agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Bhartiyay can add this to Modi's achievements #56inch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

Raj-Hindustani said:


> here people pick what suits them.... if the same source say that 500 Indians killed than they will accept and nevr ask for another source but if they say that killed 40 Chinese killed than it will be get deleted and will ask for another source



That is a childish argument.

If you come to me and claim that you lick windows, I will obviously believe you. Why else would you claim such a thing if it weren't true. Especially when you have a very well known and proven history of purposefully hiding humiliation meted out to you in the past, à la the Indian Government, military and society. Now when you then claim that the windows are made of candy, it won't take much to see that you are clearly lying. Why? Same reason; your history of presenting grossly exaggerated claims in hopes of hiding your humiliation, à la the Indian Government, military and society.

This phenomenon is known well enough that about a dozen members here foretold it hours before any Indian member decided to post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Type59

KaiserX said:


> Honestly this is a huge strategic win for Pakistan. Our position vis via China/India has been validated. Last year China refused to take sides and the situation de-escalated quick enough that that didn't have to but going forward:
> 
> - India will have to position more troops along the LAC and IB with China with its already limited out of date equipment shortages. This couldn't come at a worse time for India where the situation in Afghanistan is getting better and Pakistan is repositioning troops from the west to the east. Pakistan did exactly to India what India did to Pakistan in the early 2000s via Afghanistan (bogg down our forces on 2 fronts). Now China is Afghanistan x 1000000.
> 
> - Pakistan/China military alliance to get much stronger. More coordination on the officer levels, more war-games, more joint ventures.
> 
> - Joint operations against the IA. Word is that the last few weeks has seen a staggering increase in communication between China and Pakistan. We seen the LOC flare up this week as well just as the Chinese made their push into India. Expect more joint operations going forward especially after the success of this week.
> 
> -CPEC more secure. The PLA moving into Ladakh will further secure CPEC.



I share same thoughts. Too lazy to type it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *So the Indians tried to sneak in, and got a bloody nose.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935360440315904*




What they are saying to India, respect the "new border" or what happened on 15th will be repeated. 

And some Indian pseudo intellectuals still living in denial mode that no Indian claimed territory is under Chinese occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Few third persons:Fools

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935536181813250


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Dalit said:


> Superb analysis.
> 
> What we are forgetting here is that this development is also extremely bad news for the US and Western backers of India. China is showing a mere glimpse of its power.


Count President Trump out! The Chinese belligerent and aggressive attitude actually helps his re-election bid...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

rott said:


> Indians laughing at one child army remember?


this is now problem it seems 2 child policy suit india now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ChineseLuver said:


> Anyone wants to see some badly battered supa pawans? I mean like really really pulverised on a human skull with brains parts leaking out????



Pm


----------



## Type59

drumstick said:


> how can one be so naive?



Soo deaths on Indian side is no big deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Balamir

What will stop China's aggression is a blow to its backbone. I believe that this power is in India.


----------



## Dalit

Ali_Baba said:


> That is one serious train engine pulling all that weight, when you consider each tank weighs 45 odd tons as least!!!



Kis kis ko sabak sikhao ge Indian army LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 642311

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tom_Cruise

With so many of his soliders dead has Moody not made any statement yet?

Typical kachi coward. Always hiding and too afraid to show their faces when the heat is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 642311



hehe. I posted the same picture earlier, which was deleted by the admin. 






That's what I had been arguing, subjective deleting of post or thread is not a good Moderation practice.


----------



## Dalit

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 642311



LMAO this guy reminds me of chemical Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *More Indian toys towards the Chinese front, meanwhile IA is on the highest alert.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272975430358757376*


An indian mourning and honoring his dead soldiers on the same thread:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rumours on Twitter that over 34 IA troops have now died. Shiv Aroor has also confirmed more than 20 died. This has seriously dented India's standing with China and has made the situation far more serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Balamir said:


> What will stop China's aggression is a blow to its backbone. I believe that this power is in India.



We are waiting, Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Elvin

2020 is the nuttiest year of this century.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

OK guys.. signing off now.. 

Moderation on this thread was quite a tough task tbh.

I hope you guys will continue to abide by the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935360440315904

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Bilal. said:


> An indian mourning and honoring his dead soldiers on the same thread:
> 
> View attachment 642314



LOL females and RSS thugs is always a bad combo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mohsin A

From the available sources, I've pieced together what may have happened.

1. Yesterday, IA tried to pull a fast one and "Take back their land" using no weapons within the valley.
2. The PLA caught them in their tracks and told them to go back immediately.
3. IA did not comply and insisted that this is Indian land.
4. Both sides got physical like they normally do by blocking and barging each other using their bodies.
5. IA took it a step further by MAYBE throwing a punch or 2.
6. PLA turned into kung fu mode.
7. Battle got very physical when PLA soldiers got injured as they were outnumbered in that specific arena.
8. PLA Re-reinforcements arrived.
9. IA retreated....but in the turmoil, PLA captured many IA soldiers including the commanding officer.
10. Having assessed the injuries to their fellow soldiers, the PLA decided to teach IA a lesson and battered many IA soldiers and tore them a new a$$hole.
11. IA soldiers at the bottom of the valley fired a few warning rounds....at which point PLA threw the remaining 30+ soldiers down the mountain into the valley for the IA to collect.
12. Given that the valleys are hundreds of meters in height, this resulted in the death of IA soldiers.
13. IA retreated back as they failed their mission miserably.

In the coming days, I wouldn't be surprised if PLA push further in to Ladakh in -order to create a buffer zone.

Watch this space, and have the pop-corn ready

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dalit

Cash GK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935360440315904



I agree with the honorable FM.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Liquidmetal

Must watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Liquidmetal said:


> Rumours on Twitter that there are over 34 IA troops have died.


*Far more than that, tomorrow there may be more casualties, things are heating up.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Where are all of India's Rafale's?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthfollower

PakSword said:


> I hope you guys will continue to abide by the rules.


hehehehe 
good night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Re-read the tweet. Indian army couldn't get 17 soldiers medical attention in time. Even your pal Shiv is saying something similar:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
This surely shows how high their number might be


----------



## Rana4pak

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Count President Trump out! The Chinese belligerent and aggressive attitude actually helps his re-election bid...


Actually trump is good for Pakistan he is at good terms with Imran khan as compare to Obama n bush. Since trump in presidential office india faced humiliation one by one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Dalit said:


> LOL females and RSS thugs is always a bad combo.



bob and vagene gang... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Write it down folks. Indians are going to be spreading lies and false claims after a few days. They did the same after 27th and the whole world refuted their claims. Modi and his army got smacked and spanked.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

rott said:


> Very bloody fistfight I guess. Also, they used steel rods. This is just my speculation.


Such painful death,Using Steel rod and leaving them on open

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624



Who is this Shiv Aroor dude on Twitter people keep posting on here?

What authenticity does he have?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818278348410880
> This surely shows how high their number might be



I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties reported based on Indian story ?


----------



## pakdefender

Rana4pak said:


> Actually trump is good for Pakistan he is at good terms with Imran khan as compare to Obama n bush. Since trump in presidential office india faced humiliation one by one



Trump doesn't want anything with india , he wants them to pay up and fix the trade deficient , nothing more 

It was under Oboloa that india was being treated like a pet 

Trump is good , he kicks everyone equally ahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Aspen said:


> Where are all of India's Rafale's?



Baap re baap. Again, Rafale missing and costing India dearly. Rafale is the answer to all of Modi's problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

i will listen to this dumbo..

As per him 3-4 chinese are also dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

pakdefender said:


> Trump doesn't want anything with india , he wants them to pay up and fix the trade deficient , nothing more
> 
> It was under Oboloa that india was being treated like a pet
> 
> Trump is good , he kicks everyone equally ahahhaha



But but Modi hugs Trump like he is his chacha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

This is Indian victory: India in Bollywood and Media now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272985260918276099

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Oracle said:


> i will listen to this dumbo..
> 
> As per him 3-4 chinese are also dead



LOL Indian media which is usually thumping its chest is nowhere to be heard or found.


----------



## rott

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Such painful death,Using Steel rod and leaving them on open


I know right. RIP to the deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians got humiliated so badly that they have to spin the number of death to save face. Neither the Indian government or the Chinese government say the actual number of deaths on the Chinese side.

*Credible News media around the World:*
Reuters- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU*
AP News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105*
Forbes-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4*
NPR News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border*
The New York Times- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html*
CNN- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html*
say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962*
Vox- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.vox.com/2020/6/16/21293158/india-china-border-fight-dead-army*
ABC News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112*
Sky News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124*
Al Jazeera- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
*https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Definitely the death figure is higher than 20 for Modi's army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272984347079929857

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272937373337137152 Indian media start blaming their own army and try to protect their modi government


----------



## pakdefender

Dalit said:


> But but Modi hugs Trump like he is his chacha.



After that Trump goes and takes a 4 hour bath to wash away Modi's stink 

I bet off camera Trump must have talked about how smelly india was when he went there , most westerners who go to india come back and talk about how smelly and dirty india really is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## crankthatskunk

Elvin said:


> 2020 is the nuttiest year of this century.



Oh no. It is about to get exciting from dreadful after Corona Virus. World is dealing with it.
China after defeating the Corona Virus successfully has now turned it attention to another virus in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HalfMoon

Indos said:


> I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties reported based on Indian story ?




Official Numbers:

20 Indian Soldiers dead

0 Chinese Soldiers dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

Modi’s innocent bhakt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272960308730933250

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

KaiserX said:


> Honestly this is a huge strategic win for Pakistan. Our position vis via China/India has been validated. Last year China refused to take sides and the situation de-escalated quick enough that that didn't have to but going forward:
> 
> - India will have to position more troops along the LAC and IB with China with its already limited out of date equipment shortages. This couldn't come at a worse time for India where the situation in Afghanistan is getting better and Pakistan is repositioning troops from the west to the east. Pakistan did exactly to India what India did to Pakistan in the early 2000s via Afghanistan (bogg down our forces on 2 fronts). Now China is Afghanistan x 1000000.
> 
> - Pakistan/China military alliance to get much stronger. More coordination on the officer levels, more war-games, more joint ventures.
> 
> - Joint operations against the IA. Word is that the last few weeks has seen a staggering increase in communication between China and Pakistan. We seen the LOC flare up this week as well just as the Chinese made their push into India. Expect more joint operations going forward especially after the success of this week.
> 
> -CPEC more secure. The PLA moving into Ladakh will further secure CPEC.



We are being served Siachen on a golden platter. Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it. Time to take it.

Aagey baro Pak Fauj.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bagheera said:


> why has USA made so much investments in China?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Top five sources of Mainland China inbound FDI are: Hong Kong SAR, Singapore, South Korea, Taiwan, Japan. Hong Kong SAR alone accounts for 68%. Where do you get the impression that US investment is "_so much_"?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

AsianLion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272984347079929857



Very very weak Modi. Let's see what Modi can do now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mohsin A said:


> From the available sources, I've pieced together what may have happened.
> 
> 1. Yesterday, IA tried to pull a fast one and "Take back their land" using no weapons within the valley.
> 2. The PLA caught them in their tracks and told them to go back immediately.
> 3. IA did not comply and insisted that this is Indian land.
> 4. Both sides got physical like they normally do by blocking and barging each other using their bodies.
> 5. IA took it a step further by MAYBE throwing a punch or 2.
> 6. PLA turned into kung fu mode.
> 7. Battle got very physical when PLA soldiers got injured as they were outnumbered in that specific arena.
> 8. PLA Re-reinforcements arrived.
> 9. IA retreated....but in the turmoil, PLA captured many IA soldiers including the commanding officer.
> 10. Having assessed the injuries to their fellow soldiers, the PLA decided to teach IA a lesson and battered many IA soldiers and tore them a new a$$hole.
> 11. IA soldiers at the bottom of the valley fired a few warning rounds....at which point PLA threw the remaining 30+ soldiers down the mountain into the valley for the IA to collect.
> 12. Given that the valleys are hundreds of meters in height, this resulted in the death of IA soldiers.
> 13. IA retreated back as they failed their mission miserably.
> 
> In the coming days, I wouldn't be surprised if PLA push further in to Ladakh in -order to create a buffer zone.
> 
> Watch this space, and have the pop-corn ready


Why was there no clash between the two militaries for 40 years? Why this skirmish only in 2020? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Bilal.

Passionaire said:


> Modi’s innocent bhakt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272960308730933250



She’s being sarcastic on the deafening silence from Modi and also saying if ever he does something it will at best be a tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Karma. India kiss US *** and this is what they get for siding with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dariush the Great

AsianLion said:


> This is Indian victory: India in Bollywood and Media now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272985260918276099


Wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zapper

Indos said:


> I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties reported based on Indian story ?


43

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Passionaire said:


> Modi’s innocent bhakt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272960308730933250



Someone quickly get me some tissues. I cannot hold my tears. The RSS army is such a victim.



Indos said:


> I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties reported based on Indian story ?



Look at this Indian cheerleader grieving for his Indian brothers. Surprise surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

Passionaire said:


> Modi’s innocent bhakt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272960308730933250



"Modiji will not let sacrifice of our 20 men go waste."

Sure.

Zhe will be topping up this 20 with more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Microsoft

Bagheera said:


> Why was there no clash between the two militaries for 40 years? Why this skirmish only in 2020?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



China's official reason is India revoked A370 and they're not going to let Indians establish their presence any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cash GK

You Pakistani n Chinese are very bad..you guys are beating the indians and not leting them cry and not even giving them back their clothes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

crankthatskunk said:


> Oh no. It is about to get exciting from dreadful after Corona Virus. World is dealing with it.
> China after defeating the Corona Virus successfully has now *turned is attention to another virus in the world*.



It's got a name. The Saffron virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We are being served Siachen on a golden platter. Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it. Time to take it.
> 
> Aagey baro Pak Fauj.



Agreed the situation in Afghanistan and now the LAC with China is a Godsend for Pakistan. If Bajwa takes advantage he will be remembered as the best army chief we've ever had even better than Raheel Sharif!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> *We are being served Siachen on a golden platter. Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it. Time to take it.*
> 
> Aagey baro Pak Fauj.



USA ka baap bhi Siachin main endia ki madad nahi kar sakta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dalit said:


> Look at this Indian cheerleader grieving for his Indian brothers. Surprise surprise.



I just want to see both side story, nothing wrong about it. Dont be too emotional. We will see more confirmed news 1-2 days ahead so we can see which claim is the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Shotgunner51 said:


> Top five sources of Mainland China inbound FDI are: Hong Kong SAR, Singapore, South Korea, Taiwan, Japan. Hong Kong SAR alone accounts for 68%. Where do you get the impression that US investment is "_so much_"?


Where have you been, bro? Its been years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

These skin bone pajeets think they can take on China

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JohnWick

@GumNaam What Islam should do in such scenario?


----------



## Musings

Today any respect the Indian army has been removed - humiliated and battered. Can’t even save face. After the dust settles the Indian army will realise this humiliation will go down in history as the spanking of 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dalit

Indos said:


> I just want to see both side story, nothing wrong about it. Dont be too emotional. We will see more confirmed news 1-2 days ahead so we can see which claim is the truth.



You have a soft spot for Indians and Modi. Not the first time we have caught you doing this. Keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

Cover up for tomorrow 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272979299566379008

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

KaiserX said:


> Agreed the situation in Afghanistan and now the LAC with China is a Godsend for Pakistan. If Bajwa takes advantage he will be remembered as the best army chief we've ever had even better than Raheel Sharif!



Don't ask too much from "Docile" Bajwa. 
He cannot even afford a smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Some Indian Soldiers are still in Chinese hands!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Cash GK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272937373337137152 Indian media start blaming their own army and try to protect their modi government



LOL these Modi toadies will go as far as blaming their armed forces. That is how holy Modi is in Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

The Maverick said:


> The Number of Dead will keep rising
> 
> Most deaths ON BOTH SIDES have come from falling off a ridge WHICH COLLAPSED as over 200+ soldiers clashed on both sides,
> 
> India has officially declared 20 dead
> China has suggested 43 casualties which could be any number between dead & crucially injured
> 
> AS I SUGGEST the numbers dead will RISE tommrow


@rott 43 casualties?  why not make it 100?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

crankthatskunk said:


> Don't ask too much from "Docile" Bajwa.
> He cannot even afford a smile


*I hope PA are finally planning something!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272871468552998912

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zohair Alam

Musings said:


> Today any respect the Indian army has been removed - humiliated and battered. Can’t even save face. After the dust settles the Indian army will realise this humiliation will go down in history as the spanking of 2020



They copied what Pakistan Army used to refer itself (reference Gen Asif Ghafoor) as battle-hardened.

They just copy everything from Pakistan shamelessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some Indian Soldiers are still in Chinese hands!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825*



Aarti Tikoo is having spasms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Professor

Passionaire said:


> Cover up for tomorrow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272979299566379008




@Raj-Hindustani @silent_poison @Zapper and many more...

Ye loo bhi kal ki khabar ajj post ho gye hai. Abb kal is topic pe 10 threads nahi bnani, 1 thread bnani hai aik dosray ko tag kar dena aur chup kar k konay me bhet jana.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indos

Dalit said:


> You have a soft spot for Indians and Modi. Not the first time we have caught you doing this. Keep going.



LOL. I am the one making thread here about Indonesian protesting over Delhi riot. As I said you need to cool down. I also defend Indonesian NGO who is accused wrongly by Modi to help Muslim side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

Am I the only one who believes something massive is cooking on our side of the border? From Sun Tzu to ancient Chinese philosophy, their core belief is to not mind terrible conditions of life but to turn a state of crisis into a state of opportunity and growth.

Today heads of our service chiefs had a meeting in ISI HQ. The timing of this meeting is of the utmost importance here because at the end of the day ISI is responsible for masterminding the resistance movement in Kashmir. Of course it helps that the local populace has rejected India's hold on the valley in recent years but ultimately if it wasn't for Pakistan's ISI, Kashmiri's never would've realized their true potential.

China's aggressive posturing is a clear signal that it wants to expand its wings as not just a global (economic) power but also a regional military power. This might be the only chance Pakistan will ever get to settle the scoreboard once and for all and to the naysayers that'll cry about our economy, its pretty clear that my country isn't going to turn over a new leaf unless of course it goes through a radical and drastic change: China on India's border just might be the catalyst to that future change... And no amount of "World Cup" wins is going to change this nation's mindset for the better. Has to be something extraordinary...

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Dalit

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *I hope PA are finally planning something!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272871468552998912



Get in there and up the ante.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

crankthatskunk said:


> Don't ask too much from "Docile" Bajwa.
> He cannot even afford a smile.


You are an idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

OsmanAli98 said:


> These skin bone pajeets think they can take on China


I actually felt sorry for this guy. The ones that need to go to the border are the chest-thumping Indians on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Indos said:


> I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties based on Indian story ?



According to Indians 220,932 Chinese were killed by a single IA batallion.


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some Indian Soldiers are still in Chinese hands!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825*



It's going to be a shitstorm when cam footage of his clash is released!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

Indos said:


> LOL. I am the one making thread here about Indonesian protesting over Delhi riot. As I said you need to cool down. I also defend Indonesian NGO who is accused wrongly by Modi to help Muslim side.



You don't even speak up for Kashmir. Your government supports India for money. I don't need your fake lectures.

LOL this guy never responds to my posts. Today he had a revelation to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani

ThePatriotReport said:


> Am I the only one who believes something massive is cooking on our side of the border? From Sun Tzu to ancient Chinese philosophy, their core belief is to not mind terrible conditions of life but to turn a state of crisis into a state of opportunity and growth.
> 
> Today heads of our service chiefs had a meeting in ISI HQ. The timing of this meeting is of the utmost importance here because at the end of the day ISI is responsible for masterminding the resistance movement in Kashmir. Of course it helps that the local populace has rejected India's hold on the valley in recent years but ultimately if it wasn't for Pakistan's ISI, Kashmiri's never would've realized their true potential.
> 
> China's aggressive posturing is a clear signal that it wants to expand its wings as not just a global (economic) power but also a regional military power. This might be the only chance Pakistan will ever get to settle the scoreboard once and for all and to the naysayers that'll cry about our economy, its pretty clear that my country isn't going to turn over a new leaf unless of course it goes through a radical and drastic change: China on India's border just might be the catalyst to that future change... And no amount of "World Cup" wins is going to change this nation's mindset for the better. Has to be something extraordinary...



The question was never about "economy" lets face the music we are a stagnant nation with bright minds but wasted resources Kashmir was never gonna be solved by us fully however it was merely the geo politics of the Anglo American unipolar world that boosted "Incredible India" image as regional economic and political power now that the West and Americans are in steep decline we have China rising from the east if China and India are bound to be rivals we may have a chance to settle Kashmir once and for all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

OsmanAli98 said:


> These skin bone pajeets think they can take on China[/QUOT
> 
> 
> IT MEANS THEY ACTUALLY SACRIFICE A LOT, EVEN IN ADVERSE RATION,
> MORALLY CANT SAY, WHAT THEY ENDURE, BUT HIGH ALTITUDE POSITIONS ARENT EASY FOR LOGISTICS.


----------



## Safriz

From Veena Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Dalit said:


> You don't even speak up for Kashmir. Your government supports India for money. I don't need your fake lectures.
> 
> LOL this guy never responds to my posts. Today he had a revelation to respond.



OK internet warrior.


----------



## crankthatskunk

*Today Bipin and Narvane got 20 20 vision.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some Indian Soldiers are still in Chinese hands!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272848814081101825*



Indians getting a taste of Chinese style blackmail

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Does india qualify for phenty-allowance from indiaphrand USA for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

If Chinese still have Indians in captivity, then they might kill them all and increase the casualties even more if India doesn't draw back

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Indos said:


> OK internet warrior.



Good to see you in confusion. Pakistan hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

rott said:


> I actually felt sorry for this guy. The ones that need to go to the border are the chest-thumping Indians on social media.



Didnt this BSF solider get thrown out of BSF / Army quietly on the side shortly after this video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Counter-Errorist said:


> They mean some of their soldiers got dragged to the other side.


And international media stating only Indian casualties, only Indian media stating both have casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

More than 900 troops on each side were involved in a physical clash, which started Monday night, lasted several hours---in three phases---and ended on early hours of Tuesday. Most of the deaths have occurred as soldiers fell-off cliffs during a physical fight in the narrow Galwan valley into the river at an altitude of 15,000 feet. Some died due to hypothermia and other due to injuries.

---

Troops of the 16th battalion of the Bihar Regiment noticed this fresh military post near patrol point 14 and asked the Chinese to vacate. The number of Indian Troops was greater than the Chinese on the spot, a clash ensued. The PLA sent in reinforcements another clash ensued.



https://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/20-indian-soldiers-dead-in-clash-with-china-100018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

IAU said:


> And international media stating only Indian casualties, only Indian media stating both have casualties



India is yet again all alone. The whole world debunked Indian claims about downing a PAF F-16 LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KaiserX

Indian troops in quick retreat ran off a cliff in doves to escape ruthless PLA terror. Dozens of terrorist fell to their death, the ones that survived froze to death according to Indian claims. There pain only finished by a PLA bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## doorstar

RB200 said:


> Looooooooooool at that toilet


it is supposed to be red-eyed modi as a turd with swachh bharat shirt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

OsmanAli98 said:


> The question was never about "economy" lets face the music we are a stagnant nation with bright minds but wasted resources Kashmir was never gonna be solved by us fully however it was merely the geo politics of the Anglo American unipolar world that boosted "Incredible India" image as regional economic and political power *now that the West and Americans are in steep decline we have China rising from the east* if China and India are bound to be rivals we may have a chance to settle Kashmir once and for all



And to top it all off, Indian media has woken up to the reality of the fact that Americans have abandoned them on this current situation. As much as they've yelped and cried Trump hasn't give a single crap about their moaning. The beauty of the Chinese rise is that when they were a rag-tag starved militia they defeated India in 1962. Now they've simply come back with all their military might, sort of like a guy who goes in hiding for a couple of decades to work in silence and then later resurfaces with a nice big Mansion and a couple of elite automobiles. 

All in all we have some seriously interesting times ahead...

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Zohair Alam said:


> They are learning truth from PDF. The gaps and lies indian media tricks them with at the behest of _world's largest democracy._


World's largest hypocrisy*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ali_Baba

India is caught between a ROCK and a HARD place now withs its failed Surgical operation. 

It is quite obvious that India tried an operation to improve the tactical situation on the ground and it backfired. 

The Chinese goverment have been very generous to only blame this on local commanders and not the Indian goverment, to give Modi a face saving chance to back down. Will Modi take it, or escalate.

Interesting review of the situation by Pakistani Analyst :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Indos said:


> Pakistan IMO need to focus more on economy and set aside its differences with India for some time. I still dont get it when you guys cheering when you bought new tanks and planes from abroad during this difficult economic time and even when you still need IMF loan.





Indos said:


> There is no prove Su 30 is shot down. I also dont believe F16 is shot down either. It is normal for Pakistan and India to claim here and there, but so far the proven one is only the Mig shoting down.





Indos said:


> OK internet warrior.



This is what @Dalit Is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Mugwop said:


> @rott 43 casualties?  why not make it 100?


The Chinese Government does not want to release the figures just so that the Indians don't get too moved or emotional. 43 was pulled out from his rear perhaps that will make him sleep well tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## crankthatskunk

Cash GK said:


> You are an idiot



*are we suffering from "Shortage of humour" !! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Ali_Baba said:


> Didnt this BSF solider get thrown out of BSF / Army quietly on the side shortly after this video ?


I heard the same. One Pakistani member said this recently. I think it was Imran Khan or Osman Ali. I don't remember.


----------



## Beskar

OsmanAli98 said:


> Mods deleted this cmon this PDF not Bharat Ratshack fourm



Laughed out LOUD however this is sort of bellow the belt as far as the forum standards are concerned. Don't give poor 'ol bhartis a heart-attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Wow, it seems like an ***-whopping by the Dragon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Baghial

Information on social media concerning #China and #India is likely to be widely skewed and inaccurate. Communication with this particular area is likely to come only from official sources since hardly anyone lives in these parts. Be mindful of what you read.


----------



## rott

doorstar said:


> Chinese shoot 3, the rest of them commit collective harakiri in panic exactly like Feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Oracle

*I am going to sleep now ....

i thought indians have balls to take revenge however their PM is silent , their Army cheif is silent ....... 

indian media is celebrating chinese defeat by saying 10s of chinese soldiers also got killed 

Hopping for another humilation of india by tomorrow when i wake up
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Pakistan might never get a better condition to cutoff siachen at DBO with China joining in on the pincer from opposite prong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This is what @Dalit Is talking about.



He is an Indian cheerleader. So is the Indonesian government. No secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Dalit said:


> He is an Indian cheerleader. So is the Indonesian government. No secret.


Indonesia just looking for investments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1694540301

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

RB200 said:


> Indonesia just looking for investments



Yeah very true. We should also be looking for our investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This is what @Dalit Is talking about.



I am a fair person and always want good for my Muslim brother (truly believer). If I make an advice, it is for the good of Pakistan. I can rather say nothing if I dont care with Pakistan. I am not here to get popular but to speak the truth and support Muslim unity and brotherhood. And for the advice. Just like a medicine, usually it taste bitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> Dont beg. We will nuke your cities if the fighting starts. No mercy , no quarters given. Another century of humiliation starts now.


And they will not use their nukes on India as retaliation, you stupid indiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Osiris said:


> Actually no, LOC is where artillery duels and snipping takes place, here even if 8 soldiers died they died in hand to hand combat.



Think about it: If you lost 20+ soldiers and a Colonel in hand to hand fight then imagine yourself fighting with Pakistan army with sniper and rifles and other artillery guns.

btw baat tou GD Bakshi ki theak hai yeh bandooken diwali per chalanay kay liye rakhi hain? kiyu nahi lartay bhai ap log? dartay ho? ya china kay kanray ho? nahi matlab itni khamoshi ki koi wajah honi chahiye na?:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## dbc

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> This is getting ridiculous, both sides need to cut this bullshit out.
> 
> A fight between India and the PRC is exactly what the Westerners want.




I suspect its a runaway train both Beijing and Delhi have lost control over the hot heads in the trenches.
This is hardly front page news in the US or W.Europe.


----------



## S Hussain

I wonder which side of the fence the Zionists are sitting on. Haven't heard much from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Dalit

Indos said:


> I am a fair person and always want good for my Muslim brother (truly believer). If I make an advice, it is for the good of Pakistan. I can rather say nothing if I dont care with Pakistan. I am not here to get popular but to speak the truth and support Muslim unity and brotherhood. And for the advice. Just like a medicine, usually it taste bitter.



You only care about Modi's investment in Indonesia. You don't care about Kashmiris getting slaughtered at the hands of occupational Indian forces. You don't care one bit about Pakistan. Like a previous member said, you only care about your own interests which is fine by me.

At least have the guts to come forward and not pretend like you are a good friend of Pakistan. Every single post you have made in the past regarding India or Pakistan clearly shows your tilt towards India and Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raja786

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan lost Siachin, Kargil, East Pakistan to India. At least we Pakistanis should be humble.


We didnt loose any area. BD was lost case anyway by any means. But still it's under our Muslim brothers. Other 2 were no man's land to began with. Get your facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

drumstick said:


> death's will be avenged. this wont go in vain.



meanwhile, China waiting for Indian's to avenge/respond!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## doorstar

ThePatriotReport said:


> Laughed out LOUD however this is sort of below the belt as far as the forum standards are concerned. Don't give poor 'ol bhartis a heart-attack!


how? it is just two men clad in their respective National flagged shirts.


> forum standards


 humbug!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

drumstick said:


> no need to jump ... calm down. Its between India and china. We are very much capable to taking the bull by horns.
> so far the news is *casualties on both sides*. We need more information before we conclude.
> 
> And yes, we are always with our army. Let the war begin if that is what chinese want.


No international media stating Chinese casualties but only indian media or some twitter states that both have casualties which is suspected (twitter accounts)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

Why this is happening with India all of sudden. India must understand one thing, siding with the U.S. is not easy. There are repercussions. India always played soft and stayed neutral in the past. Since joining of U.S. block especially in the Asia Pacific, now India has to pay the price. The U.S. will never ever helps India in any military conflict with China, Pakistan, or any country in the region mark my words. They can just provide diplomatic support or virtual via media (propaganda machine). In fact, that was quite evident U.S. stayed neutral after the 27 Feb episode. It’s media lashes out India after the removal of article 270/35A. 

India has completely lost a good opportunity of becoming a respectable regional power. Getting a permanent seat in the security council is now just a hoax for India. No one engages or supports such kind of a country that has conflicts, disputes, and problems with all its neighbors. Indian leadership is a coward, arrogant, and extremely hostile which is the major cause of concern for all of its friends, particularly in the west. Since India became a puppet/baby of the United States, India actively involved in terrorism and poking nose in Nepal, Bangladesh, Srilanka, Pakistan's internal matters. Probably believes that the U.S. will provide universal infinite support and backing but this is not the case. The The United States is a super-power and has global objectives. India is merely a puppet/player like Australia, Vietnam, Japan for the American establishment and in its game. In fact, Americans have already placed India on the task “containment of China”. U.S. will put India in its place when the time comes.

India must understand that Pakistan is a nuclear-power state. You can't bully Pakistan, China, Sri Lanka or even Nepal. Pakistan has vast resources and capability today to hit hard which India doesn't have any capability to sustain. Indians should understand that the CPEC is not just an infrastructure project. It's a strategical business route of China for its next 50 years of global projection.

Pakistani Establishment "successfully" convinced Chinese establishment. Pakistan in its limited resources and through mil-to-mil diplomacy conveys China about India’s DIRECT involvement in terror activities in Baluchistan and conspiracy against the CPEC. Chinese are GREEDY and very sensitive about their investments. They NEVER TOLERATE anyone if someone messing with their project(s) anywhere in the world. They don't care about whether India has 1.3M Army or it has 26, India has Agni Prithvi or whatever weapons they have, Chinese won't spare them if they truly believe that the Indians are destabilizing and sabotaging their strategic projects.

The day Chinese establishment realized, they're gearing up against India and trust me India is nowhere to challenge China in any field especially defence Spectrum. Even the United States avoids military confrontation with the dragon so India is just a - Rest in Peace if something happens.

For India
You can't bully your neighbors. No one accepts your hegemony in the region - Period! you reap what you sow...

Wait and watch, Afghan leadership slowly pushing themself away from you in upcoming months.... there is a reason... You are NOT what you guys think "Supa Shit Powa" No one gives a **** about you. Stay in your limits else ready to feel the heat. Your papa United States wont save you!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## CIA Mole

US tellls india: "ok we u can do this, we will support u with media"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

The Maverick said:


> China has suggested 43 casualties which could be any number between dead & crucially injured



Keep your 'suggested' part with yourself and spare us from false news here. Its clearly India media/Govt which is claiming/suggesting 43 so called Chinese causalities count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

So 900 soldiers from both sides involved in a physical melee? 20+ deaths result of fisticuffs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> China has around 300 nukes.


More then enough to destroy Indian cities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

IAU said:


> No international media stating Chinese casualties but only indian media or some twitter states that both have casualties which is suspected (twitter accounts)



And all those Chinese sources including Wang Wenmen and others are citing Indian media as sources to Chinese casualties, HAHA poor Indians (China, India kay peechay, India, China kay peechay, too much fun!)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272815324727922688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624



Well, now that he is retired, he has found lost of courage. No so easy in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Man this is the first time I saw this guy man he is s..ting his pants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

S Hussain said:


> I wonder which side of the fence the Zionists are sitting on. Haven't heard much from them.



The fenceless Zionists?



GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624



Because it's China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

S Hussain said:


> I wonder which side of the fence the Zionists are sitting on. Haven't heard much from them.



*They are not stupid to jump in to someone else's fire.*


----------



## Signalian

xeuss said:


> More than 900 troops on each side were involved in a physical clash, which started Monday night, lasted several hours---in three phases---and ended on early hours of Tuesday. Most of the deaths have occurred as soldiers fell-off cliffs during a physical fight in the narrow Galwan valley into the river at an altitude of 15,000 feet. Some died due to hypothermia and other due to injuries.
> 
> ---
> 
> Troops of the 16th battalion of the Bihar Regiment noticed this fresh military post near patrol point 14 and asked the Chinese to vacate. The number of Indian Troops was greater than the Chinese on the spot, a clash ensued. The PLA sent in reinforcements another clash ensued.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/20-indian-soldiers-dead-in-clash-with-china-100018



This news report shows incompetency of Indian Army on all levels.

1. _More than 900 troops on each side were involved in a physical clash_ - 
Seems more of an MMA clash in which the physically fit and hand-to-hand combat trained PLA army came on top. What is IA hand to hand combat training doctrine ? 
IA deployed an infantry battalion in this clash after all OR does IA need elite paratroopers fight PLA infantry in physical combat? 

2. _Most of the deaths have occurred as soldiers fell-off cliffs during a physical fight in the narrow Galwan valley into the river at an altitude of 15,000 feet. Some died due to hypothermia and other due to injuries_ - 
This shows that PLA soldiers used superior tactics by cornering IA soldiers, just like the shepherd pushes his flock towards the paddock, and PLA soldiers pushed IA troops off the cliff. 
Secondly, abysmal medical readiness in Indian ranks. 
Thirdly, hypothermia ? clothing material of IA troops uniform and boots in wet conditions is questionable. 

3. _Stones, Steel poles, bamboo poles with nails embed on them, were used by the Chinese, to attack the Indian troops._ - 
No Army comes to war unprepared. PLA was prepared, IA was not prepared for this clash, IA went in without a plan or a strategy.

4. _The Peoples’ Liberation Army (PLA) of China, have also suffered fatal casualties. There is no number to their casualties. _- 
Number of wounded in 900 troops taking part in combat should be more than fatalities. 
Why isnt the report talking about any wounded on PLA side and jumping to fatal causalities straightway? 
Is this because IA wounded have died so now report has to mention PLA fatalities somehow since 20 IA troops have been killed ?

5. _The number of Indian Troops was greater than the Chinese on the spot, a clash ensued. The PLA sent in reinforcements another clash ensued _- 
This shows incompetency of the highest level. 
Firstly, if IA troops were more than PLA troops initially, why didnt IA take advantage of this situation when the clash had ensued? 
Secondly, PLA brought reinforcements, where were IA reinforcements ?

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## GumNaam

JohnWick said:


> @GumNaam What Islam should do in such scenario?


Its a God sent opportunity...Islam teaches to show no mercy for those who picked a fight with us and tried to create a fitna. We should follow China's example and cross the LOC with full force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

S Hussain said:


> I wonder which side of the fence the Zionists are sitting on. Haven't heard much from them.






Why would they care? Is it even relevant to them? Does it affect them.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

i thought they were using sticks and stones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mumm-Ra

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Think about it: If you lost 20+ soldiers and a Colonel in hand to hand fight then imagine yourself fighting with Pakistan army with sniper and rifles and other artillery guns.
> 
> btw baat tou GD Bakshi ki theak hai yeh bandooken diwali per chalanay kay liye rakhi hain? kiyu nahi lartay bhai ap log? dartay ho? ya china kay kanray ho? nahi matlab itni khamoshi ki koi wajah honi chahiye na?:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624



That guy is a crackpot and has become a caricature of a right wing armchair gen. to simply stay relevant in the news and be invited to talk shows


----------



## Blue In Green

IAU said:


> More then enough to destroy Indian cities



Not directing this at you just wanted to say this is as a general statement.

I don't buy it for even one second that China only has "300 nukes"....Who in their mind would think that the worlds second (arguably first) world power only has 300 damn nukes lmao.

It's like some kind of cruel joke....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Indians slam PM Modi for staying silent over Ladakh face-off with China*


By
Web Desk
Tuesday Jun 16, 2020






Some Indians even called Prime Minister Narendra Modi "the weakest and the most incompetent PM in the history of India". REUTERS/Denis Balibouse/Files
It has been almost an entire day since 20 Indian soldiers were killed in what was termed a "violent face-off" with the Chinese army in the Ladakh region but Prime Minister Narendra Modi has so far remained mum on the development.

Scared maybe? That's what many of the Indians think with some even calling Modi "the weakest and the most incompetent PM".

Following the "loss of lives on the Indian side" at the Line of Actual Control (LAC), UK's _Telegraph_ reported citing Indian army sources four soldiers were currently missing and another 32 "handed back after being captured".

But some of the Indians were relentless — and rightly so.

Former Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Mehbooba Mufti spoke up about the issue, asking why the Indian leadership was suspiciously silent.




Mehbooba Mufti

✔@MehboobaMufti

Seems like China has hijacked the aggressive ‘ghar main ghuske marengay’ militaristic approach. Nation deserves to know why there is no talk of retaliation to avenge the death of three Indian army personnel!

India "deserves to know why there is no talk of retaliation to avenge the death of three Indian army personnel", she wrote on Twitter.

An Indian defence analyst said the face-off had left the disengagement canard of Ladakh "shattered" and "in tatters".




Man Aman Singh Chhina

*✔*@manaman_chhina
So the disengagement canard of Ladakh has been shattered and lies in tatters.
This is what many of us had been saying. Lies, lies and damned lies.

"This is what many of us had been saying. Lies, lies and damned lies," Man Amang Singh Chhina wrote.




Smita Sharma

*✔*@Smita_Sharma
Some tense news coming in from #LAC standoff including possible retaliatory action by Indian Army. @adgpi expected to brief defence reporters shortly. The last time bullets were exchanged between armies of #India #China was in 1975 in Tulung La in Arunachal Pradesh.
Journalist Smita Sharma reminisced how "the last time bullets were exchanged between armies of India [and] China was in 1975 in Tulung La in Arunachal Pradesh."




Rana Ayyub

*✔*@RanaAyyub
Pakistan, China and Nepal dare India within a week. Trying to remember a time in our history when we achieved this feat. This is India at its weakest and most fragile ever and no media spin can obfuscate this truth.

Prominent journalist Rana Ayyub lambasted the Modi government saying "this is India at its weakest and most fragile ever."

Another media person, Ajai Shukla, was dumbfounded over the matter, noting that the Modi-led government "doesn’t feel obliged to explain what is happening".




Ajai Shukla

*✔*@ajaishukla
Incredible India! With Chinese troops occupying our soil:-
1. Govt doesn’t feel obliged to explain what is happening.
2. The people don’t demand to know and instead delude themselves that Chinese will walk away on their own.
3. Media happy to publish scraps the govt throws it.

Seemingly scared, Shukla said Indians "delude themselves that Chinese will walk away on their own".

Famed reporter Barkha Dutt, too, sounded frightened, saying how India was wrongly focused on Pakistan and that China was New Delhi's "most lethal and dangerous adversary".




barkha dutt

*✔*@BDUTT
For so long we have focused on Pakistan as our main threat, when really Pakistan is a protectorate of China, which has always been India's most lethal and dangerous adversary. The faux romanticism built around not a single bullet fired has died permanently today I hope #Ladakh

"The faux romanticism built around not a single bullet fired has died permanently today I hope," she wrote.

Journalist Rohini Singh pointed out the Indian media's hypocrisy, which judged the Modi government's strength "by how much it can bully and silence it’s own citizens and not how well it can protect the nation’s interests".




Rohini Singh

*✔*@rohini_sgh
We now live in times where our TV anchors measure the strength of a government by how much it can bully and silence it’s own citizens and not how well it can protect the nation’s interests. #Ladakh

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1272891809866362888



Rohini Singh

*✔*@rohini_sgh
What is happening? This is the weakest government in years. https://twitter.com/rajatptoi/status/1272922596950945792 …

Rajat Pandit@rajatpTOI

At least 20 Indian soldiers killed in the skirmish with Chinese troops in Galwan Valley region...

"This is the weakest government in years," Singh wrote on Twitter.




Rohan Gupta

*✔*@rohanrgupta
PM HAS FAILED TO PROTECT OUR BRAVE SOLDIERS . #Ladakh

THE WEAKEST AND THE MOST INCOMPETENT PM IN THE HISTORY OF INDIA#WeakestPMModi

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1272840076393775106
A Congress party official said Modi had "failed", terming him as "the weakest and the most incompetent PM in the history of India".




राजा फैसल

@RajaFaisal01
https://twitter.com/RajaFaisal01/status/1272853919165792259

Meanwhile,#Indian media...#India #Ladakh #GalwanValley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259


Many others pointed out similar issues as well.


You Might Also Like

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

Dalit said:


> You only care about Modi's investment in Indonesia. You don't care about Kashmiris getting slaughtered at the hands of occupational Indian forces. You don't care one bit about Pakistan. Like a previous member said, you only care about your own interests which is fine by me.
> 
> At least have the guts to come forward and not pretend like you are a good friend of Pakistan. Every single post you have made in the past regarding India or Pakistan clearly shows your tilt towards India and Modi.



Indonesia happened to be the first country US plundered the oil of. Happened 1960s.

No more oil now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

drumstick said:


> death's will be avenged. this wont go in vain.


it is rawat who killed them not Chinese. you need to lynch him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

doorstar said:


> how? it is just two men clad in their respective National flagged shirts.
> humbug!



Its a vile and disgusting (albeit funny) caricature, a real eyesore. We all know that's what majority of them look like, no need to rub it in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Ali_Baba said:


> Well, now that he is retired, he has found lost of courage. No so easy in real life.


Yeah basically it needs "Lots of courage" to fight for your self-respect and "Lost of courage" is of no use to anyone in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Zohair Alam said:


> The fenceless Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's China.



The little Zionists are sitting this one out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bagheera said:


> Ok then how much investment did US do in Soviet Union? What would be the ratio of US investments in USSR to it's investments in China?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I am familiar with macro financials of China but not that of USSR, so sorry I don't have a credible answer for you. Perhaps a Russian member here will know better.

Back to your previous statement, I don't see US investment an influential factor in China-US rivalry, one obvious reason is the small amount already mentioned. Moreover, we strategically prioritize FDI in high-tech industrial sector (dominated by Japanese precision-machinery, South Korean semi-conductor/chemical, Taiwanese electronics/agro, etc) over services sector such as McDonald's, M&M's or Marriott Hotel. Since we are already cutting back FDI to US, I expect US to the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Zohair Alam said:


> Because it's China.



Maybe they are used to play with water guns only! "Holli"

Even if it's Pakistan, they don't have the guts to fight man to man, head to head, front to the front! They will always look for loopholes from your back to attack you on your back!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

India? you mean yindugui province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Not directing this at you just wanted to this is as a general statement.
> 
> I don't buy it for even one second that China only has "300 nukes"....Who in their mind would think that the worlds second (arguably first) world power only has 300 damn nukes lmao.
> 
> It's like some kind of cruel joke....


Best word for the term is ESTIMATE BY SOME WESTERN INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Indos said:


> I am a fair person and always want good for my Muslim brother (truly believer). If I make an advice, it is for the good of Pakistan. I can rather say nothing if I dont care with Pakistan. I am not here to get popular but to speak the truth and support Muslim unity and brotherhood. And for the advice. Just like a medicine, usually it taste bitter.



We cannot ignore this golden opportunity to save our Kashmiri siblings.

Further, you think India will back down, they never do. Only foolish will turn his back to an open foe.

Shame on all Muslim countries with ties to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We cannot ignore this golden opportunity to save our Kashmiri siblings.
> 
> Further, you think India will back down, they never do. Only foolish will turn his back to an open foe.
> 
> Shame on all Muslim countries with ties to India.



This humiliation deserves an Arab medal for Modi LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HalfMoon

Aspen said:


> If Chinese still have Indians in captivity, then they might kill them all and increase the casualties even more if India doesn't draw back



India has already confirmed that they have disengaged. India tried to evict Chinese from the Galvan vallley but was given bloody nose by the Chinese. Chinese are still sitting pretty, parked in the Galvan valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Secularindian said:


> PLA accepted But not official Numbers
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


suspected, no international media is reporting Chinese casualties, they were only reporting Indian casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ali_Baba

OsmanAli98 said:


> Man this is the first time I saw this guy man he is s..ting his pants



OMG.. I never watched this Arnab Goswami before, but after watching this bloke for about 2mins, i can see why India is so f---ked, what a retard? How can someone like this become a presenter?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

No sympathy for India

Not when that Major Gaurav Arya was proudly bragging about having BLA terrorist's phone number in his cellphone on live TV

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

S Hussain said:


> I wonder which side of the fence the Zionists are sitting on. Haven't heard much from them.



Always India but they fear Pakistan and China, so it will be covert support just like 27 Feb 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HalfMoon

rott said:


> I heard the same. One Pakistani member said this recently. I think it was Imran Khan or Osman Ali. I don't remember.



Yes he was discharged from service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Dalit said:


> The little Zionists are sitting this one out.



As if they were watching a movie. Sans pheelings. Or playing Tekken with China as opponent and lost.

But.

Only if Sushma Sawaraj, the lioness, was alive would she have roared.

*Modi misses Sushma*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Protest started in India against the killing of after 20 Indian soldiers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Protest started in India against the killing of after 20 Indian soldiers*



Bad news for Modi. Social media is also taking Modi apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Longhorn

ThePatriotReport said:


> And to top it all off, Indian media has woken up to the reality of the fact that Americans have abandoned them on this current situation. As much as they've yelped and cried Trump hasn't give a single crap about their moaning. The beauty of the Chinese rise is that when they were a rag-tag starved militia they defeated India in 1962. Now they've simply come back with all their military might, sort of like a guy who goes in hiding for a couple of decades to work in silence and then later resurfaces with a nice big Mansion and a couple of elite automobiles.
> 
> All in all we have some seriously interesting times ahead...


It isn't really a surprise. 
This military assertiveness has been planned by the Chinese for a long time.
I think it must have been about 20- 25 years ago that I came across an article about something the Chinese were calling Project 2020. The essence of project 2020 was for China to build up it's economy and military strength but to resist any military adventure, whatever the provocation, until the year 2020 when the Chinese envisaged they would be a world class power.
I'm sure I didn't imagine this but I never came across mention of this ever again.
However, if that was the plan, it certainly turned out as the planners envisaged.
I would ask a more knowledgeable contributor to elaborate on this if they have any knowledge of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dalit said:


> This humiliation deserves an Arab medal for Modi LOL



@Indos Is a decent Muslim brother, he just has some misconceptions about Kashmir and doesn't understand India's mindset. They are very peripheral to the region too.

Pakistan and China know the only way to defeat India is to strike hard and fast. We have been dealing with them for 73 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*How Godi Media has already started defending Modi and putting all blame on Indian Army.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272943941499879427

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> @Indos Is a decent Muslim brother, he just has some misconceptions about Kashmir and doesn't understand India's mindset. They are very peripheral to the region too.
> 
> Pakistan and China know the only way to defeat India is to strike hard and fast. We have been dealing with them for 73 years.



He understands brother. It is greed and appeasement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohsin A

Seems like it is Mr. G D Bakshi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Guys want you all to look things more closely for analysis and gaining advantage and position, not just shallow words, How India's statements and media words keep changing in hours, Indians keep changing statements, faking up news stories like a parrot, as was the case against Pakistan 27-Feb-2019, while China and its state media has a single position, winning the Strategic information war, more quieter as was Pakistani media, clearly shows when Pakistan won the Propaganda war around world through PA/PAF ground successes, China is also winning internationally with a proper global position, showing its military muscle along economic muscle and protecting its One Road One Belt routes.

China also looks surprised on what India just did in Galwan Valley last night tried to reply the earlier Strategic hold of China of 60Km, in return it blackened Indian face, killing 34 soldiers.

India has lost face, Modi and BJP are being fried. Sanctions must be put against India at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

HalfMoon said:


> India has already confirmed that they have disengaged. India tried to evict Chinese from the Galvan vallley but was given bloody nose by the Chinese. Chinese are still sitting pretty, parked in the Galvan valley.



It is Galwan Valley, named after Ghulam Rasool Galwan, a Kashmiri explorer.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dalit

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *How Godi Media has already started defending Modi and putting all blame on Indian Army.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272943941499879427



How pathetic. Blaming their own armed forces. Modi is more sacred to RSS minions than their armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dalit said:


> He understands brother. It is greed and appeasement.



We can give 70 excuses. He is not Modi Bakht like some others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Maybe they are used to play with water guns only! "Holli"
> 
> Even if it's Pakistan, they don't have the guts to fight man to man, head to head, front to the front! They will always look for loopholes from your back to attack you on your back!



That'd because they fight for their wives and cant wait to get back home after a 9-5 card punching job. This doesnt make one a fighter.

For this reason india has to borrow soldiers from Nepal called Gurkha's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

Ali_Baba said:


> OMG.. I never watched this Arnab Goswami before, but after watching this bloke for about 2mins, i can see why India is so f---ked, what a retard? How can someone like this become a presenter?



Well Pajeet land is a funny place good bye Pajeet land

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyx007

20 Indians were killed by stones and 34 were missing. It is very hard to believe that a large number of Indian army people were killed with stones and sticks without using a single bullet. Typical army training is pretty tough in order to allow one to survive in such a situation. I am banging my head trying to crunch this mystery, how is it even possible that it is reported in Indian media that all their soldiers were killed by stones.  But we all know why Indian armies are too aggressive and attempted to attack China's might. This is the food dumping season for Siachen, but China is on its way and will not allow them to store food before the season ends. We will see how Siachen glacier survives without food and our bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We can give 70 excuses. He is not Bakht like some others.



No one in this day and age is ignorant with so much information at your finger tips. This guy is a bloody moderator on PDF. He reads and participates in Pakistan related discussions. I am not buying it. He knows about the Kashmir conflict like most members on this forum. His government supports India because trade is more important than human lives. He is simply following their line. That is all fine by me. What I won't tolerate is this guy flip flopping in every other topic to his liking. That is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Longhorn said:


> It isn't really a surprise.
> This military assertiveness has been planned by the Chinese for a long time.
> I think it must have been about 20- 25 years ago that I came across an article about something the Chinese were calling Project 2020. The essence of project 2020 was for China to build up it's economy and military strength but to resist any military adventure, whatever the provocation, until the year 2020 when the Chinese envisaged they would be a world class power.
> I'm sure I didn't imagine this but I never came across mention of this ever again.
> However, if that was the plan, it certainly turned out as the planners envisaged.
> I would ask a more knowledgeable contributor to elaborate on this if they have any knowledge of it.



Long-term planning at its finest.

The Chinese always knew what they wanted to do and worked endlessly to get to where they are today. Here in the states we have many people who still think that China's military clout is some sort of facade or just simple smoke and mirrors, a paper-tiger if you will. But anybody who is a student of history and who pays close attention to crucial developments that have been going on for literal decades would easily discern for themselves how and why China is as powerful as it is today. 

All we need to do is take a look at the following; Economics, trade-deals, expansion of commerce, trade-routes, global monopoly on rare-earth metals, huge ship-building industry, gigantic industrial capacity, billions if not trillions of dollars spent on building up crucial infrastructure, focus on education (higher education specifically), large investments into their own military industrial complex etc, etc...all of these aforementioned ventures have payed off for China in spades, hard not to respect or at least acknowledge what they've accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Maybe they are used to play with water guns only! "Holli"
> 
> Even if it's Pakistan, they don't have the guts to fight man to man, head to head, front to the front! They will always look for loopholes from your back to attack you on your back!



Alhamdulilah, we have succeeded in Afghanistsn. The only border we have to watch from behind is Iran. If Pakistan goes on the attack against India, Iran better not interfere, otherwise our vengeance will be extreme. This time it would mean war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

You know its pathetic when Indian TV anchors have to go off topic about Taiwan,Tibet,HK and Xinjiang lol so many jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Osiris said:


> Actually no, LOC is where artillery duels and snipping takes place, here even if 8 soldiers died they died in hand to hand combat.



Guys Guys Guys!

I doubt, people like him in India might start using the famous proverb ( "Silence is the best reply to a fool" ) in order to defend Modi and his failed policies and to get away from the shame they're having these days!

But please somebody tell them even a wise person will never give up on something which he forcefully owns to a fool so easily!



HalfMoon said:


> Official Numbers:
> 
> 20 Indian Soldiers dead
> 
> 0 Chinese Soldiers dead.



Good bro! At-least have guts to accept the official news and didn't start diverting attention by blame game or fake chine casualties news!



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it.



"not cutting" ... they have already neutralized the DBO Airbase by cutting the supply route because China has already acquired DBT road few days back!



Dalit said:


> At least have the guts to come forward and not pretend like you are a good friend of Pakistan. Every single post you have made in the past regarding India or Pakistan clearly shows your tilt towards India and Modi.



Hypocrites, double-faced, backstabbers are some of the good terms suiting "a fool and obsessed" Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali_Baba

I am signing off now. I have not been able to keep up with this thread, it is moving so damn fast. I wonder what it will be like tomorrow morning.

Before i turn in, my advice to Modi and his clan. Accept this situation, you lost this round and you are in a bad position now, and you made it worse with your surgical strike attempt.

Maybe next time you can win, but for now.. You lost, accept that and move on. Nothing good will come from continuing to prod this chinese right now. Nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dark1 said:


> China has around 300 nukes.



Even our ICBMs are more than 300.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

Ali_Baba said:


> OMG.. I never watched this Arnab Goswami before, but after watching this bloke for about 2mins, i can see why India is so f---ked, what a retard? How can someone like this become a presenter?


In India, it's the only way to become a presenter.
Being a shouty retard is a job requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

What's interesting that happened regarding a meeting at the ISI HQ in Islamabad with all 3 Pakistani Services Chiefs, ISI of-course know more, have all the ground news, intelligence and have told the China-India exact confrontation at Laddakh. India is hurt just it was hurt on 27th-Feb-2019.

India is more likely to disturb Pakistan border anywhere, and a war/battle with Pakistan in coming times is eminent. A fast evolving situation in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

OsmanAli98 said:


> You know its pathetic when Indian TV anchors have to go off topic about Taiwan,Tibet,HK and Xinjiang lol so many jokes



Your army just got its rear kicked. Just change the subject LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We cannot ignore this golden opportunity to save our Kashmiri siblings.
> 
> Further, you think India will back down, they never do. Only foolish will turn his back to an open foe.
> 
> Shame on all Muslim countries with ties to India.



I also think OIC must do some pressure to India regarding Kashmiri (at least scrapped the new law and let Kashmiri live freely there, I heard there is lock down going on there that make people life get difficulty) but I dont like Pakistan use military means to free Kashmiri. It will be devastating. It is why I dont recommend war to solve the dispute.

PS: My cousins has visited Kashmir as well just before the lock down happen. 

*India must learn about religious tolerance from Indonesia, VP says*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post
Vice President Ma’ruf Amin has expressed his hope for India to follow in Indonesia’s footsteps in maintaining tolerance amid rising sectarian conflict in the South Asian country.

As a fellow multicultural nation, he said Indonesia could be an example in maintaining religious moderation.

“We want India to act like us, Indonesia, in building tolerance and moderation within [our] religious life,” Ma’ruf said on Wednesday as quoted by _kompas.com_.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ligious-tolerance-from-indonesia-vp-says.html

We also summon Indian ambassador when Delhi riot happen, similar like how our foreign minister summon Chinese ambassador about Uigyur issue.

Kashmir issue is not a big story here since media dont report about it much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Think about it: If you lost 20+ soldiers and a Colonel in hand to hand fight then imagine yourself fighting with Pakistan army with sniper and rifles and other artillery guns.
> 
> btw baat tou GD Bakshi ki theak hai yeh bandooken diwali per chalanay kay liye rakhi hain? kiyu nahi lartay bhai ap log? dartay ho? ya china kay kanray ho? nahi matlab itni khamoshi ki koi wajah honi chahiye na?:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624



PLA troops dictated their terms of combat to IA troops, so both sides fought with stick and stones. It's like PLA troops were the players and the referee too, while IA troops were merely copying PLA actions in physical combat - use stick if they use stick, throw stone if they throw stone.

Some Indian news reports say that causalities would have increased if bullets were fired, i wonder which side's causalities would have increased really? 

In 2019, Pakistani civilians thrashed IAF pilot, come 2020 and now the PLA troops have caused fatalities of IA troops using sticks, stones, bamboos. Chinese military has outplayed Indian military very very smartly and made it a laughing stock of the world. Poor planning, poor strategy, poor execution of mission by Indian Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

This time China will apply the maximum military pressure on Modi's far right Hindutva government to make sure they just cave in front of the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Dalit

Mohsin A said:


> Seems like it is Mr. G D Bakshi



LMAO absolutely gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Protest started in India against the killing of after 20 Indian soldiers*


Got to draw on the picture of Xi, this looks like a protest in support of Xi. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Even our ICBMs are more than 300.



Let the little Indian have his 1 millisecond moment. After so much spanking you got to make up some shitty excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Stealth said:


> Why this is happening. Inda has to understand one thing. Siding with the US is not as easy. The United States will never ever help you in any military conflict with China, Pakistan, or any country. At maximum, Americans provide partial diplomatic support. But from the past two years (especially after 27 Feb), that was quite evident U.S. stays or trying to stay neutral.
> 
> No one engages or supports such kind of a country who has conflicts, disputes, and problems with all of its neighbors and the top of it hostile leadership like Modi. India becomes a puppet/baby of the United States and thought that regional powers will stay quiet and tolerate all of Indian BS. India continuously poking nose in Nepal, Bangladesh, Srilanka, Pakistan's internal matters. India has to understand that Pakistan is a nuclear-power state. You can't bully Pakistan. It has vast resources and capability to hit hard. Indians should understand that CPEC is not just a project. It's a STRATEGIC project of China for its next 50 years of global projection.
> 
> Pakistani Establishment "SUCCESSFULLY" convinced Chinese establishment that India is DIRECTLY involved in Baluchistan and destabilizing your strategic project. Chinese are GREEDY and NEVER TOLERATE anyone if someone messing with their project(s). They don't care about India's so-called 13 Lac Army or what so ever weapon India has or what diplomatic standing India own. They will f*** Indians if they realized Indians are busy in damaging their strategic projects. The day Chinese establishment realized the shits of Indian, they gearing-up for something BIG for India which India has no capacity to sustain. They are openly challenging like Pakistan challenged India on 27 Feb for the conflict but India retreat and sitting duck.
> 
> You can't bully your neighbors India MUST understand this. No one accepts your hegemony in the region - Period!
> 
> For India - you reap what you sow...
> 
> Wait and watch, Afghan leadership slowly pushing themself away from you in upcoming months.... there is a reason... You are NOT what you guys think "Supa Shit Powa" No one gives a **** about you. Stay in your limits else ready to feel the heat. Your papa United States wont save you!



My views exactly posted in some other thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...lation-with-india.669953/page-2#post-12404812

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doorstar

Longhorn said:


> It isn't really a surprise.
> This military assertiveness has been planned by the Chinese for a long time.
> I think it must have been about 20- 25 years ago that I came across an article about something the Chinese were calling Project 2020. The essence of project 2020 was for China to build up it's economy and military strength but to resist any military adventure, whatever the provocation, until the year 2020 when the Chinese envisaged they would be a world class power.
> I'm sure I didn't imagine this but I never came across mention of this ever again.
> However, if that was the plan, it certainly turned out as the planners envisaged.
> I would ask a more knowledgeable contributor to elaborate on this if they have any knowledge of it.


dunno nothing about project 2020. however Chinese were willing to let the status quo be as is for at-least another 6 years. but the provocations became too much to bear and the threats too dangerous to ignore. thus a demonstration had to be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PradoTLC

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624
> Indian Army official statement




Like I said the Chinese army will cut Indians like butter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Trust me folks. The Chinese did a 27th here. India got spanked by both Pakistan and China. Let it sink in.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## In arduis fidelis

AsianLion said:


> What's interesting that happened regarding a meeting at the ISI HQ in Islamabad with all 3 Pakistani Services Chiefs, ISI of-course know more, have all the ground news, intelligence and have told the China-India exact confrontation at Laddakh. India is hurt just it was hurt on 27th-Feb-2019.
> 
> India is more likely to disturb Pakistan border anywhere, and a war/battle with Pakistan in coming times is eminent. A fast evolving situation in the region.


Let them try a stunt like that again. This time they aren't gonna get away with it with just a single downed jet. Pakistani response will have them scurrying to UN again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dalit said:


> Let the little Indian have his 1 millisecond moment. After so much spanking you got to make up some shitty excuse.



India will get schooled this time, and to make sure they just leave the CPEC alone next time.

Also, China will further enhance the road infrastructure in Tibet and those vital supply lines that connected to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*This time the Chinese mean business, they are aggressive,determined and have come in big numbers for a long haul.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272957804987457546*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Longhorn

Genesis said:


> Got to draw on the picture of Xi, this looks like a protest in support of Xi. lol


Exactly my first thought when I saw that photo.


----------



## PradoTLC

Reichsmarschall said:


> No, we want to beat them first.




No we want them for target practice .....


----------



## Dalit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India will get schooled this time, and to make sure they just leave the CPEC alone next time.
> 
> Also, China will further enhance the road infrastructure in Tibet and those vital supply lines that connected to Pakistan.



Absolutely beautiful. You beauty, China.



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This time the Chinese mean business, they are aggressive,determined and have come in big numbers for a long haul.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272957804987457546*



The message is loud and clear. Fvck with us and you will feel the wrath. China and Pakistan stand united against the bully who even stole Nepali land. Can you believe that crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dalit said:


> Absolutely beautiful. You beauty, China.
> 
> 
> 
> The message is loud and clear. Fvck with us and you will feel the wrath. China and Pakistan stand united against the bully who even stole Nepali land.



Hopefully a valuable lesson for India will ensure the peace in South Asia for the next 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## waz

It feels like the skirmish on the LAC was fought here on PDF, we're at 168 pages now.

The only thing we are missing are these;

















Please instead of abuse, just post one of the above at each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## PradoTLC

AUz said:


> You killed a COMMANDING OFFICER?! A Colonel killed in direct action while China occupies 60 sq km Indian territory? OH....MY...GOD!!! China is literally, actually, *HUMILIATING* india beyond belief now
> 
> Gotta give it to you bros man---I thought Pakistan humiliated and dominated indians when we bombed their military sights, shot down their jets, paraded their wing commander on national tv, caused so much panic that they killed their own 7 air force officers and destroyed their own helicopter...
> 
> But PLA is literally one-uping Pakistan in a big way. Ya'll just walked right into Indian territory, occupied it, and _killed their commanding officer (Colonel) in FIRST confrontation right away?!!
> _
> We don't treat Afghanistan this brutally. China is literally arse raping india in public
> 
> *China: 5*
> *Pakistan: 1*
> *india: -0.000 (Facepalm)*
> 
> Modi is truly a blessing for us
> 
> @drumstick @GHALIB Fellas....???




Your are incorrect...mother India did not get arse raped... it got gang raped.. by China, Pakistan and Nepal....

who knows Bangladesh might join into...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baqai

So lets see macho India's reaction on getting 20+ personal including a Col die on (as per their claim) their own land, China nai ghuss kar maaraa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

PradoTLC said:


> Like I said the Chinese army will cut Indians like butter


A PA officer who was good in athletics was sent with his team to China to take part in athletics and games. On his return we asked him, Sir how did it go? How were the PLA troops in comparison to our troops ? (thinking that Chinese have short heights etc)

He replied, you wont believe PLA had picked up all 6 feet plus height troops for athletics and sports and i thought these were the only tall troops in PLA sent for sports, but when we travelled to different sport arenas with-in China, we were surprised to see 6 feet plus height PLA troops everywhere in all garrisons.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## PradoTLC

RB200 said:


> Indians are tiny and weak. Their bones can't stand kungfu kicks.



It is not their fault...

they are just underfed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Zohair Alam said:


> For this reason india has to borrow soldiers from Nepal called Gurkha's.



Brother India already has Gurkha's regiment but even they are at stake now because of India-Nepal stand-off. Since the loyalty of these Gurkha's belong to Nepal so who knows when they will turn their back on "Endia"

Same goes for Sikh Regiment which is basically Punjab Regiment I guess!




Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Alhamdulilah, we have succeeded in Afghanistsn. The only border we have to watch from behind is Iran. If Pakistan goes on the attack against India, Iran better not interfere, otherwise our vengeance will be extreme. This time it would mean war.



Because of our engagement in Afghanistan we came to know some of the names of the countries like Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Belarus and many others.

Trust me, Iran will never dare to interfere nor even will engage us in any manners.

Was just hearing some analysis on the "American Spy" named "Paul Vallen" which has been sentenced for 16 years in High Classified cell/prison in Moscow, Russia today! (Russia took this step at a very crucial time to basically have a swap deal for Victor Bout who was sentenced to prison for 25 years back in 2012)

Now since America still wants to suppress other countries and they desperately want to put sanctions on Iran to give a message across Asia and other countries specifically to Pakistan, Russia, China, Turkey, Malaysia and all others which are not its allies that America is still the superpower and can put sanctions on anyone. So, in response to those sanctions, China-Russia has already made/completed a responsive strategy to help/save Iran from those sanctions! If they are able to succeed, this will give a clear cut message to the world that it is not the same superpower "America" anymore.

Basically wrote all that to give you a short overview of what's currently happening and behind the scene things. So, the new group of an alliance between Russia, China, Pakistan, Iran, Turkey, Malaysia is quite evident and this is one of the reasons Iran will not engage with Pakistan. PM IK has also improved ties with Iran and you can see the situation at the Taftan border has been different since then, both countries have promised to share intel's with each other on potential targets/suspects too. (This is very serious and one of the very recent developments thought to share with you all)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tower9

Honestly, pretty sad day as I hoped India and China could make peace with one another.

I don't know what the exact circumstances are but I think ultimately Modi is too blame. He got too cocky and was trying too hard to prove that India could be a useful anti-China ally to the West. He thought he could bluff and play tough but China called his bluff and things have escalated.

No. 1 rule of the jungle, don't pick fights you can't win.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

OsmanAli98 said:


> Man this is the first time I saw this guy man he is s..ting his pants


Very very very arrogant mofo this Arnab is. I am speechless. Why do Chinese even go to his shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Honestly, pretty sad day as I hoped India and China could make peace with one another.
> 
> I don't know what the exact circumstances are but I think ultimately Modi is too blame. He got too cocky and was trying to hard to prove that India could be a useful anti-China ally to the West. He thought he could bluff and play tough but China called his bluff and things have escalated.
> 
> No. 1 rule of the jungle, don't pick fights you can't win.



As long as the India does not have a internal revolution to rid of all the Anglo Babboon elite it will always ally with the west

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Signalian said:


> A PA officer who was good in athletics was sent with his team to China to take part in athletics and games. On his return we asked him, Sir how did it go? How were the PLA troops compared to our troops (thinking that Chinese have short heights etc) ?
> 
> He replied, you wont believe PLA had picked up all 6 feet plus height troops for athletics and sports and i thought these are only tall troops in PLA sent for sports, but when we travelled at different sport arenas with-in China, we were surprised to see 6 feet plus height PLA troops everywhere in all garrisons.




True .. but their training standards have vastly improved as they have constantly trained with foreign forces.

I know specifically about air exercises ... when the first time PLAAF did with PAF under the Shaheen series that Chinese where shocked how far behind they were versus PAF ...interms of fighter pilots skills , tactics etc

fast forward now seven + years later with many Shaheen series exercises it would be no exaggeration to say Chinese pilots are as good as PAF which means they have large portion of fighter pilots on a world class level ..

India doesn’t realize the soup it has found its self... it could not take on the PAF In a confident manner it certainly cannot fight the PLAAF.

one other thing Chinese are far more nationalist then Pakistanis... they will not find any division in their ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Raven

It seems the real reasons behind CPEC have finally been revealed. The two front war the Indians have always had nightmares about is all of a sudden very real. But consider this, why is India so confrontational with its neighbors now? Modi and hindutva...these two will destroy India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

waz said:


> Please instead of abuse, just post one of the above at each other.


Amazon provides free shipping...



PradoTLC said:


> It is not their fault...
> 
> they are just underfed ....


Veg only diet is good for “spiritual” awareness though...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Signalian said:


> PLA troops dictated their terms of combat to IA troops, so both sides fought with stick and stones. It's like PLA troops were the players and the referee too, while IA troops were merely copying PLA actions in physical combat - use stick if they use stick, throw stone if they throw stone.
> 
> Some Indian news reports say that causalities would have increased if bullets were fired, i wonder which side's causalities would have increased really?
> 
> In 2019, Pakistani civilians thrashed IAF pilot, come 2020 and now the PLA troops have caused fatalities of IA troops using sticks, stones, bamboos.



Brother no wonder all these Asian countries always win Gold medals in Taekwondo and other martial arts games! They basically reviewed their strengths very nicely and lack of plan/review lead Indian to another shame!

I read somewhere few of the bullets were also found, I'll see if I could find that source where I read that, either on this forum or on twitter. (Non-Authentic)

Pakistani civilians were basically treating him very well until an old man shouted "Putar ay Pakistan hay" and he ran away!

Abhinandan basically asks locals which state of India am I in at the moment? Few of the locals were intelligent they behaved as if he is fallen in India in real (So that they can trap him and easily give him up to Pakistan Army) so he was walking along with those people very happily until that emotional baba jee shouted and Abhinandan ran away, shots few bullets from his pistol too, eventually falls in the water flow and surrendered and what happens after then is known to everyoe around the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PradoTLC

rott said:


> Very very very arrogant mofo this Arnab is. I am speechless. Why do Chinese even go to his shows.




You should have seen his show on Nepal... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Not directing this at you just wanted to say this is as a general statement.
> 
> I don't buy it for even one second that China only has "300 nukes"....Who in their mind would think that the worlds second (arguably first) world power only has 300 damn nukes lmao.
> 
> It's like some kind of cruel joke....


China's nuke stockpile is thermonuclear, not atomic. First thermonuclear test done in 1967 was 3,300 kiloton (later applied as singular warhead for DF-5 fleet). Total yield of all strategic warheads (PLA doesn't possess low yield tactical warheads) was estimated to be 294 megatons (or 50% of US), decades ago.

Though Pentagon estimate of China's total thermonuclear warheads hasn't budged since about 1990 for whatever reason, many MiRV-ed missiles did came into service, e.g. DF-5B ICBMs, DF-31A ICBMs, DF-31AG ICBMs, DF-41 ICBMs, JL-2 SLBM, etc, let alone new MRBM's/IRBM's/Cruise Missiles/Hypersonics. I believe nuke stockpile has increased significantly, both total yield and quantities.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-294-megatons-of-thermonuclear-deterrence.107079/

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## rott

PradoTLC said:


> You should have seen his show on Nepal... lol


Is it on YouTube?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Always India but they fear Pakistan and China, so it will be covert support just like 27 Feb 2019.


China is earmarked as an alternate Zion!! Poor India...


----------



## doorstar

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Same goes for Sikh Regiment which is basically Punjab Regiment I guess!


they are more hindu than the hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

Shotgunner51 said:


> China's nuke stockpile is thermonuclear, not atomic. First thermonuclear test done in 1967 was 3,300 kiloton (later applied as singular warhead for DF-5). Total yield of all strategic warheads (China doesn't have low yield tactical warheads) was estimated to be 294 megatons (or 50% of US), decades ago.
> 
> Though Pentagon estimate of China's total thermonuclear warheads hasn't budged since about 1990, many MiRV-ed missiles did came into service, e.g. DF-5B ICBMs, DF-31A ICBMs, DF-31AG ICBMs, DF-41 ICBMs, JL-2 SLB, etc, let alone new MRBM's/IRBM's/Cruise Missiles. I believe nuke stockpile has increased significantly, both total yield and quantities
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-294-megatons-of-thermonuclear-deterrence.107079/



Good Lord it's been a while my friend since you posted. How are you?
Damn, it seems like everyone is coming out for this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kursed

At some point you have to feel sorry for Indians. I mean if you were to go by their word.. and their word alone... they were not armed when attacked by Chinese with clubs in hand.. and still took 43 Chinese lives.. They attacked PAF, all weapons accounted for and Abhinandan took a F-16.

There are always, without a fail, overwhelmed.. where a Colonel leads a company of 50 men.. not hundreds generally deputed to him. Where they were attacked by an entire battalion of Chinese soldiers..

Always overwhelmed. PAF sent in their best of the best... their response playing defense got temporary overwhelmed.. I mean, where does this victim playing end? If you were to go by Indian version of events, they are forever a victim. 

In general psychological terms, this would be considered a victim complex. This inferiority complex results in pogroms against minorities and lynching of their own citizens, unable to fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Signalian said:


> This news report shows incompetency of Indian Army on all levels.
> 
> 1. _More than 900 troops on each side were involved in a physical clash_ -
> Seems more of an MMA clash in which the physically fit and hand-to-hand combat trained PLA army came on top. What is IA hand to hand combat training doctrine ?
> IA deployed an infantry battalion in this clash after all OR does IA need elite paratroopers fight PLA infantry in physical combat?
> 
> 2. _Most of the deaths have occurred as soldiers fell-off cliffs during a physical fight in the narrow Galwan valley into the river at an altitude of 15,000 feet. Some died due to hypothermia and other due to injuries_ -
> This shows that PLA soldiers used superior tactics by cornering IA soldiers, just like the shepherd pushes his flock towards the paddock, and PLA soldiers pushed IA troops off the cliff.
> Secondly, abysmal medical readiness in Indian ranks.
> Thirdly, hypothermia ? clothing material of IA troops uniform and boots in wet conditions is questionable.
> 
> 3. _Stones, Steel poles, bamboo poles with nails embed on them, were used by the Chinese, to attack the Indian troops._ -
> No Army comes to war unprepared. PLA was prepared, IA was not prepared for this clash, IA went in without a plan or a strategy.
> 
> 4. _The Peoples’ Liberation Army (PLA) of China, have also suffered fatal casualties. There is no number to their casualties. _-
> Number of wounded in 900 troops taking part in combat should be more than fatalities.
> Why isnt the report talking about any wounded on PLA side and jumping to fatal causalities straightway?
> Is this because IA wounded have died so now report has to mention PLA fatalities somehow since 20 IA troops have been killed ?
> 
> 5. _The number of Indian Troops was greater than the Chinese on the spot, a clash ensued. The PLA sent in reinforcements another clash ensued _-
> This shows incompetency of the highest level.
> Firstly, if IA troops were more than PLA troops initially, why didnt IA take advantage of this situation when the clash had ensued?
> Secondly, PLA brought reinforcements, where were IA reinforcements ?


Looks like even in the “Stone Age” folks with better strategy, tactics, nourishment, training, logistics, motivation etc. used to have an edge...

Falling off the cliff - how poetic....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

rott said:


> Is it on YouTube?




Here u go..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

doorstar said:


> they are more hindu than the hindus



I forgot to wrote that basically the Punjab/Sikh regiment is also at stake due to the Khalistan movement and referendum, who knows when they will turn their backs!

If we see the Indian army without Punjab/Sikh regiment and the Gurkha regiment, it would be a huge downfall in the number of active soldiers for the Indian army so yeah that's all about number game and loyalties!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Indians slam PM Modi for staying silent over Ladakh face-off with China*
> 
> 
> By
> Web Desk
> Tuesday Jun 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Indians even called Prime Minister Narendra Modi "the weakest and the most incompetent PM in the history of India". REUTERS/Denis Balibouse/Files
> It has been almost an entire day since 20 Indian soldiers were killed in what was termed a "violent face-off" with the Chinese army in the Ladakh region but Prime Minister Narendra Modi has so far remained mum on the development.
> 
> Scared maybe? That's what many of the Indians think with some even calling Modi "the weakest and the most incompetent PM".
> 
> Following the "loss of lives on the Indian side" at the Line of Actual Control (LAC), UK's _Telegraph_ reported citing Indian army sources four soldiers were currently missing and another 32 "handed back after being captured".
> 
> But some of the Indians were relentless — and rightly so.
> 
> Former Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Mehbooba Mufti spoke up about the issue, asking why the Indian leadership was suspiciously silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehbooba Mufti
> 
> ✔@MehboobaMufti
> 
> Seems like China has hijacked the aggressive ‘ghar main ghuske marengay’ militaristic approach. Nation deserves to know why there is no talk of retaliation to avenge the death of three Indian army personnel!
> 
> India "deserves to know why there is no talk of retaliation to avenge the death of three Indian army personnel", she wrote on Twitter.
> 
> An Indian defence analyst said the face-off had left the disengagement canard of Ladakh "shattered" and "in tatters".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Aman Singh Chhina
> 
> *✔*@manaman_chhina
> So the disengagement canard of Ladakh has been shattered and lies in tatters.
> This is what many of us had been saying. Lies, lies and damned lies.
> 
> "This is what many of us had been saying. Lies, lies and damned lies," Man Amang Singh Chhina wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smita Sharma
> 
> *✔*@Smita_Sharma
> Some tense news coming in from #LAC standoff including possible retaliatory action by Indian Army. @adgpi expected to brief defence reporters shortly. The last time bullets were exchanged between armies of #India #China was in 1975 in Tulung La in Arunachal Pradesh.
> Journalist Smita Sharma reminisced how "the last time bullets were exchanged between armies of India [and] China was in 1975 in Tulung La in Arunachal Pradesh."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rana Ayyub
> 
> *✔*@RanaAyyub
> Pakistan, China and Nepal dare India within a week. Trying to remember a time in our history when we achieved this feat. This is India at its weakest and most fragile ever and no media spin can obfuscate this truth.
> 
> Prominent journalist Rana Ayyub lambasted the Modi government saying "this is India at its weakest and most fragile ever."
> 
> Another media person, Ajai Shukla, was dumbfounded over the matter, noting that the Modi-led government "doesn’t feel obliged to explain what is happening".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajai Shukla
> 
> *✔*@ajaishukla
> Incredible India! With Chinese troops occupying our soil:-
> 1. Govt doesn’t feel obliged to explain what is happening.
> 2. The people don’t demand to know and instead delude themselves that Chinese will walk away on their own.
> 3. Media happy to publish scraps the govt throws it.
> 
> Seemingly scared, Shukla said Indians "delude themselves that Chinese will walk away on their own".
> 
> Famed reporter Barkha Dutt, too, sounded frightened, saying how India was wrongly focused on Pakistan and that China was New Delhi's "most lethal and dangerous adversary".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkha dutt
> 
> *✔*@BDUTT
> For so long we have focused on Pakistan as our main threat, when really Pakistan is a protectorate of China, which has always been India's most lethal and dangerous adversary. The faux romanticism built around not a single bullet fired has died permanently today I hope #Ladakh
> 
> "The faux romanticism built around not a single bullet fired has died permanently today I hope," she wrote.
> 
> Journalist Rohini Singh pointed out the Indian media's hypocrisy, which judged the Modi government's strength "by how much it can bully and silence it’s own citizens and not how well it can protect the nation’s interests".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohini Singh
> 
> *✔*@rohini_sgh
> We now live in times where our TV anchors measure the strength of a government by how much it can bully and silence it’s own citizens and not how well it can protect the nation’s interests. #Ladakh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohini Singh
> 
> *✔*@rohini_sgh
> What is happening? This is the weakest government in years. https://twitter.com/rajatptoi/status/1272922596950945792 …
> 
> Rajat Pandit@rajatpTOI
> 
> At least 20 Indian soldiers killed in the skirmish with Chinese troops in Galwan Valley region...
> 
> "This is the weakest government in years," Singh wrote on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohan Gupta
> 
> *✔*@rohanrgupta
> PM HAS FAILED TO PROTECT OUR BRAVE SOLDIERS . #Ladakh
> 
> THE WEAKEST AND THE MOST INCOMPETENT PM IN THE HISTORY OF INDIA#WeakestPMModi
> 
> A Congress party official said Modi had "failed", terming him as "the weakest and the most incompetent PM in the history of India".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> राजा फैसल
> 
> @RajaFaisal01
> 
> Meanwhile,#Indian media...#India #Ladakh #GalwanValley
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272853919165792259
> 
> 
> Many others pointed out similar issues as well.
> 
> 
> You Might Also Like


Even no “Rafaels” this time!!! Hence, India should always fight only against Pak...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

kursed said:


> At some point you have to feel sorry for Indians. I mean if you were to go by their word.. and their word alone... they were not armed when attacked by Chinese with clubs in hand.. and still took 43 Chinese lives.. They attacked PAF, all weapons accounted for and Abhinandan took a F-16.
> 
> There are always, without a fail, overwhelmed.. where a Colonel leads a company of 50 men.. not hundreds generally deputed to him. Where they were attacked by an entire battalion of Chinese soldiers..
> 
> Always overwhelmed. PAF sent in their best of the best... their response playing defense got temporary overwhelmed.. I mean, where does this victim playing end? If you were to go by Indian version of events, they are forever a victim.
> 
> In general psychological terms, this would be considered a victim complex. This inferiority complex results in pogroms against minorities and lynching of their own citizens, unable to fight back.




Indians are pussies at heart ... they not gracious enough to accept any of their failing despite all the advantages..

they are just insecure and pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

waz said:


> Good Lord it's been a while my friend since you posted. How are you?
> Damn, it seems like everyone is coming out for this one.


Hey old buddy how are ya? Sorry I've been so occupied with business, my bad, miss you guys!
And this China-India conflict thing could be huge (hope not!), thought I should join the conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Must See






At 1:50 - The biggest Indian clown in news Arnab Goswami

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PradoTLC

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Amazon provides free shipping...
> 
> 
> Veg only diet is good for “spiritual” awareness though...



veg diet can be good.. but look what they are feeding them ... 

every body remembers this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624


I have to admit Dr. GD is correct this time! I can almost feel his pain!! If indeed to go down - off 15K feet high cliff (OMG) - why not go down fighting/firing?!?!!

Even Pak can’t save them this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Genesis

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> I have to admit GD is correct this time! I can almost feel his pain!! If indeed to go down -off 15K feet high cliff (OMG) - why not go down fighting?!?!!
> 
> Even Pak can’t save them this time...


Because the guy at the other side has 260 billion behind him and not 70

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> I have to admit GD is correct this time! I can almost feel his pain!! If indeed to go down -off 15K feet high cliff (OMG) - why not go down fighting?!?!!



Sir, I'll again repeat that this is basically a:

lack of interest (Modi isn't interested in a better India, all its policies are anti-Pakistan, anti-Muslims, he is wasting his energy trying to dig holes for Pakistan, eventually when he is short of energy he falls in the same hole himself) (True in many scenarios, one of them is Isolation of Pakistan and now everyone knows who is isolated lol)

lack of supervisions for Indian jawans from their officers (Officers ki is liye ghalti nahi hai unko high command se order e nahi hai, jawaan officer ko dekhta hai kay shayad koi order ho, officer bebas ho kay jawan ki halat ko dekhta hai kay isko mein kab tak chup rehnay ka kaho)

lack of direction (They've got no direction, why i'm saying this is because in their recent high classified meeting between Defense Minister, Chief of defense staff, COAS, and other high ranked personnel they discussed how they can cool China down, rather than making a plan or strategy to confront China so yeah they have accepted the loss and it wouldn't be wrong to say that they have laid their weapons in a very simple and basic manner because they have got no intention to take their lost land back)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Wow ... It was 34 pages when I started reading, and a few hours later it is 170 pages!

Indians have disappeared from the thread altogether ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Osiris

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Think about it: If you lost 20+ soldiers and a Colonel in hand to hand fight then imagine yourself fighting with Pakistan army with sniper and rifles and other artillery guns.
> 
> btw baat tou GD Bakshi ki theak hai yeh bandooken diwali per chalanay kay liye rakhi hain? kiyu nahi lartay bhai ap log? dartay ho? ya china kay kanray ho? nahi matlab itni khamoshi ki koi wajah honi chahiye na?:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624



As Abraham Lincoln once said " it's Better to remain silent and be thought a fool(ignorant in your case) than to speak and to remove all doubt " best applies to you.

63 Indian and Chinese soldiers did not club each other to death , most of them died because the rock they were fighting on, gave way and they fell into ravine below.

Had the cliff not given way, there would have been few injuries on both sides, as had happened in the past skirmishes.

*Because at the end of the day, these soldiers are fighting with sticks and stones, how many injuries can you cause with those?*


----------



## A1Kaid

Chinese need to stop going to Arnab's show, he is an Indian troll and clown. I hope PLA drops a bomb on his studio soon.

He calls India "a superior nation" "civilized" vs "uncivilized" comparing PLA to "Gengis Khan" this guy is hilarious and so delusional. Cant wait for PLA to set the record straight. Pak Army needs to at the ready.

12:00-16:00 minute

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atya

Moonlight said:


> Indian media and its BS
> 
> View attachment 642243



Even if you believe the Indian narrative for a moment, then can some Indian explain to me...if 20 Indian troops were killed and apparently Indians killed 43 Chinese troops in retaliation then how on earth did China take 34 Indian troops hostage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Indos said:


> OK internet warrior.


From a Pakistan hater and hindu sympathizer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Shotgunner51 said:


> Hey old buddy how are ya? Sorry I've been so occupied with business, my bad, miss you guys!
> And this China-India conflict thing could be huge (hope not!), thought I should join the conversation.



Good to see you brother, nice to know you are well and busy. Yes hopefully don’t see conflict.
We miss you to man, the good old days. So drop by as often as you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Sir, I'll again repeat that this is basically a:
> 
> lack of interest (Modi isn't interested in a better India, all its policies are anti-Pakistan, anti-Muslims, he is wasting his energy trying to dig holes for Pakistan, eventually when he is short of energy he falls in the same hole himself) (True in many scenarios, one of them is Isolation of Pakistan and now everyone knows who is isolated lol)
> 
> lack of supervisions for Indian jawans from their officers (Officers ki is liye ghalti nahi hai unko high command se order e nahi hai, jawaan officer ko dekhta hai kay shayad koi order ho, officer bebas ho kay jawan ki halat ko dekhta hai kay isko mein kab tak chup rehnay ka kaho)
> 
> lack of direction (They've got no direction, why i'm saying this is because in their recent high classified meeting between Defense Minister, Chief of defense staff, COAS, and other high ranked personnel they discussed how they can cool China down, rather than making a plan or strategy to confront China so yeah they have accepted the loss and if wouldn't be wrong to say that they have laid their weapons in a very simple and basic manner because they have got no intention to take their lost land back)


Good points..

No wonder GD has got a PhD at the nick of the time! Having a designation of Dr is much better than that of a Major General given the circumstances in India now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it.



I have already told you but to reassure you here is something!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272995911732518919

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

*India-China dispute: 43 Chinese soldiers killed? Media outlets and journalists mislead*
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doorstar

A1Kaid said:


> Chinese need to stop going to Arnab's show, he is an Indian troll and clown. I hope PLA drops a bomb on his studio soon.
> 
> 16:00 minute


... and you need to stop posting links to his channel because...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

PradoTLC said:


> veg diet can be good.. but look what they are feeding them ...
> 
> every body remembers this ?



The cult of modi chewed up Tej Bahadur and spit him out 

Aranab turd Goswami is bragging about democracy , in case of Tej Bahadur , after modi had him removed from BSF for exposing corruption done by indian officers , he was going to run for elections against Modi on samajwadi party ticket but Indian supreme court denied him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spy Master

Osiris said:


> As Abraham Lincoln once said " it's Better to remain silent and be thought a fool(ignorant in your case) than to speak and to remove all doubt " best applies to you.
> 
> 63 Indian and Chinese soldiers did not club each other to death , *most of them died because the rock they were fighting on, gave way and they fell into ravine below*.
> 
> Had the cliff not given way, there would have been few injuries on both sides, as had happened in the past skirmishes.
> 
> *Because at the end of the day, these soldiers are fighting with sticks and stones, how many injuries can you cause with those?*


Source? Why is it that every Indian brings something new every time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

doorstar said:


> ... and you need to stop posting links to his channel because...



I want people to see what a clown this Indian news anchor is, it reveals much about the Indian psyche and people who follow one of the leading news anchors in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kursed

In pictures, the trauma is clearly to the side of the head and blunt force. This is not them falling off a mountain or anything. It's precise and similar on all three personnel shown so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Zhe has been lost.

1.4 + 1.4 + 0.2 billion people of the region are searching for zher.

If you spot zher, call the National Emergency Helpline of India 112.

Zhe is a man of her words.

1. Ghar main ghuss kay marna has got a new definition.






2. Zher own words 'Kya Modi chup chaap bath jaye kia'


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

atya said:


> Even if you believe the Indian narrative for a moment, then can some Indian explain to me...if 20 Indian troops were killed and apparently Indians killed 43 Chinese troops in retaliation then how on earth did China take 34 Indian troops hostage


You can’t understand the Indian number games....

For example, my brother once wanted to buy a house in the USA in 2014. It was owned by an Indian. Now, the Indian folk asked for a price, projected upward to that of 2016, in 2014! My brother got dumb founded for he failed to understand the math! And, he gave up....

Hence, Jinnah got Pak for the sub-continental Muslims...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## doorstar

A1Kaid said:


> I want people to see what a clown this Indian news anchor is, it reveals much about the Indian psyche and people who follow one of the leading news anchors in India.


what? by enriching him? there are snippets available on other youtube channels for the purpose of belittling/exposing him


Enigma SIG said:


> How does a Colonel get himself killed?


 by being stupid enough to think that raiding Chinese (inside China no-less) is same as raiding house of an unarmed Kashmiri in the valley. somebody should tell these here dumbos that Chinese are situation-aware and armed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> You can’t understand the Indian number games....
> 
> For example, my brother once wanted to buy a house in the USA in 2014. It was owned by an Indian. Now, the Indian folk asked for a price, projected upward to that of 2016, in 2014! My brother got dumb founded for he failed to understand the math! And, he gave up....


*Here is how India News media started with their 43 soldiers*
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osiris

Spy Master said:


> Source? Why is it that every Indian brings something new every time



Because even though events happened last night, news is still trickling out from Indian sources, on what exactly happened and as there is no free press in China, Chinese members can give you nothing, other than their official party propaganda.


----------



## Norwegian

This must be the most active PDF thread in its history

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

کاہے کو پنگا لیا رے


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272991305703067649

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Bagheera said:


> Another question. There was USA-USSR cold war. Was there much American investments in Soviet Union also?



Wikipedia: Foreign trade of Soviet Union

Read the section on USSR trade with the West and also how much debt the USSR accumulated owing to Western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Safriz said:


> کاہے کو پنگا لیا رے
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272991305703067649


Indians are now boycotting strongest economy of the world 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948906465378310

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## donkeykong

Osiris said:


> Because even though events happened last night, news is still trickling out from Indian sources, on what exactly happened and as there is no free press in China, Chinese members can give you nothing, other than their official party propaganda.


I dont think BBC is chinese propaganda lol and its all over all the world news

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Osiris said:


> Because even though events happened last night, news is still trickling out from Indian sources, on what exactly happened and as there is no free press in China, Chinese members can give you nothing, other than their official party propaganda.



LOL India is the factory for propaganda. Most of its sources are based on some pathological liar Indians on twitter who create fake news to satisfy their fragile ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Norwegian said:


> Indians are now boycotting strongest economy of the world


Chinese company making "boycott China" hats has increased production due to high demand in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Norwegian said:


> Indians are now boycotting strongest economy of the world



This is nothing. I have seen some threads that had much higher activity during key events.


----------



## 52051

Aspen said:


> If Chinese still have Indians in captivity, then they might kill them all and increase the casualties even more if India doesn't draw back



Don't need that, its not like its very hard for China to kill indian soldiers.

And actually social media accounts from PLA released some cartoons, show China is not intend to deescalate the situation, instead they just want to escalate the situation, and assure the Chinese audience that they will win a shooting war.

To be honest, I am a bit confused this time, in the past, usually China will make a lot of announcements to media before they are going to start wars, but this time, the media in China is pretty much silent, rarely report any ongoing events to the media during the entire standoff, even this deadly encounter is rarely reported in China.

I guess that's the Xi's style with the newly grown military might of China, so maybe now China is a just like a hunt dog, when they approaching their target, they don't bark, they just remain silent and bite.

Not that I hope a war, but if that is the case then it will be a great show of China's military hardware, and defeat the west media hype about their military hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Norwegian

A1Kaid said:


> This is nothing. I have seen some threads that had much higher activity during key events.


Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948906465378310


----------



## AsianLion

Its a tactical level China-India confrontation but has real Strategic implications for China and Pakistan too.

*China- India Standoff and Pakistan’s Response | The strategic importance of Galwan Valley*

by Basma Khalil 16 June 2020

*Strategic significance because of its proximity to Daulat Beg Oldie*

India’s alignment with the US, the presence of Tibetan government-in-exile in India, and the aggressive claims on Pakistan-administered Kashmir, Ladakh and Gilgit-Baltistan — through which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes — only strengthen China’s suspicion.

India is engaged in building up border infrastructure in this area, including the all weather 255 km Darbul-Shayok- DBO road. The road runs almost parallel---at places very close---to the LAC and extends up to the base of the Karakoram pass, which when complete, will reduce the travel time from Leh to DBO from the present two days to just six hours. Road and bridge construction works have recently been speeded up with a large number of labourers being ferried in. India is quickly building roads there.







This DBO area is known in the Army as Sub-Sector North. The Galwan valley connects with Shyok on the road under construction and lies between DBO and Chushul to the south near Pangon Tso, another hot spot, providing convenient access to Shyok and the areas beyond. Control of the ridgeline along the valley also allows domination of the road. Looking eastwards, control of the Galwan valley gives access to the Aksai Chin plateau, through which part of the Xinjiang-Tibet highway passes.

While the road is highly prone to Chinese interdiction or long range artillery, it serves a vital peace time role in maintaining forward posts and building up reserves. An alternate route to DBO is being developed from a different axis in Ladakh that has adequate depth from the LAC. The Galwan river flows westwards from the disputed Aksai Chin region in to Ladakh after originating in Samzungling area on the eastern side of the Karakoram range and joins the Shyok River, one of the tributaries of the Indus. The fast flowing river runs for about 80 km.

The river is named after Ghulam Rasool Galwan, a Ladakhi explorer from Leh, who first explored the course of the river. In 1899, he was part of a British expedition team that was exploring the areas to the north of the Chang Chenmo valley, when he is said to have run into this previously unknown river valley. It is said one of the rare instances where a major geographical feature is named after a native explorer.

China and India have a history of border disputes with each other. In 1962, both countries found themselves in war over fringe of Aksai Chin. Later in 1967 pressures raised as a result of Nathu La and Cho La military conflicts at the Himalayan border. Similar incident occurred which almost looked like a military stalemate in 2017 at Doklam. Recently, China and India engaged in a border skirmish at the Galwan River valley where India constructed a road. China claims Galwan River as part of Chinese territory.

The dispute formally started in first week of May 2020 along the Himalayan region of Ladakh but had been taking shape over the past few weeks, at multiple locations along the Line of Actual Control (LAC); a facto border, raising tensions between the two nuclear-armed neighbors. Both the states claim certain areas along the LAC, which contributes to the border clashes between them. In this clash the major concern of China is to stop India from building road infrastructure and increasing military concentration along the LAC. Heavy military concentration can pose a threat to the trade routes because such road infrastructure can increase Indian access and movement towards LAC.

Across the LAC Aksai Chin is an important connector between Xinjiang and Tibet for China. It has certain importance as trade routes of BRI and is equally important for CPEC project. In the recent standoff, troopers from the two sides have camped out outdoors in the Galwan Valley in the high-elevation Ladakh setting, over the intrusion by Indian forces in the contested fringe. On both sides of LAC, India and China have burrowed down emplacements. Chinese trucks are moving its arms into the zone which is raising apprehension of a long faceoff. Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson’s office stated that China has committed to provide the security to its national territorial sovereignty and will also ensure peace and stability in the China-India border areas. To resolve and to control border dispute, military talks between Indian and Chinese commanders have failed.

Observing this situation the US President offered to mediate between China and India but China rejected Trump’s offer for mediation saying that there was “no need for a third-party intervention”. Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian also said that China and India can mutually resolve their issue through dialogue and consultation between them. He also stressed that there is proper border related mechanism and communication between China and India.

In Sunday’s release on 7th June 2020, Indian authorities stated that; to ensure peace and tranquility in the border areas both countries agreed to continue the military and diplomatic engagements In the whole scenario it will be logical to see how Pakistan reacted to the situation.

As a matter of fact, there was no considerable response which came out from Pakistani side but as an ally state to China; it was obvious that Pakistan will show its support for China. It was evident in the statement of foreign Minister Shah Mahmoud Qureshi where he said that China cannot remain ignorant towards India’s illegal constructions of roads in Ladakh. He also warned about India’s aggressive behavior towards its neighbors that could put regional peace and security at stake.

Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan also criticized the Modi regime and Hindutva Ideology and expansionist policies of India. He stated that India’s aggressiveness is a threat to India’s neighbors.

India has border disputes with Nepal, China, and Pakistan and is being constantly threatened with false flag operation. Such continuous arrogant behavior will not be tolerated.

These statements from the senior leadership of Pakistan are an effort to awaken international community and be vigilant about Indian actions. India is being encrusted with embarrassment at every level and the best policy it has adopted to divert attention from all these issues is to take action against Pakistan, to win hearts of Hindu nation through anti-Pakistan policies and hide their failures.

Keeping in view the nature of present Indian government, DG ISPR stated that; “Indian aggression aimed towards Pakistan will be responded with full capacity and no one should have doubt about this”. We are ready to respond in any situation that India might create.

*Mainly the concerns of Pakistan is to preserve its internal and external security and sovereignty and the other to reserve its triumph in terms of CPEC as a party to Chinese great economic project and security of CPEC is the biggest concern of Pakistan and China. The illegitimate constructions by India are biggest concern for China especially because it’s a security threat for China’s road networks of Belt and road Initiative and CPEC as well.*

India’s alignment with the US, the presence of Tibetan government-in-exile in India, and the aggressive claims on Pakistan-administered Kashmir, Ladakh and Gilgit-Baltistan — through which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes — only strengthen China’s suspicion.

- See more at: http://southasiajournal.net/china-india-standoff-and-pakistans-response/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

Norwegian said:


> Lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948906465378310


These numb brains are going to give ideas to Chinese strategic thinkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Smoke

Norwegian said:


> Lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272948906465378310



WTF... did the creator of this forget his vocab? WTF is a "*China Proper*" LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Doesn't "Chinese occupied Mongolia" look like Pakistan? Also shouldn't all the territories be called "Mongolia occupied China" instead? Lol faggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Smoke said:


> WTF... did the creator of this forget his vocab? WTF is a "*China Proper*" LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Alternative geography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> As Abraham Lincoln once said " it's Better to remain silent and be thought a fool(ignorant in your case) than to speak and to remove all doubt " best applies to you.
> 
> 63 Indian and Chinese soldiers did not club each other to death , most of them died because the rock they were fighting on, gave way and they fell into ravine below.
> 
> Had the cliff not given way, there would have been few injuries on both sides, as had happened in the past skirmishes.
> 
> *Because at the end of the day, these soldiers are fighting with sticks and stones, how many injuries can you cause with those?*





And the award for the most creative BS mankind has ever invented goes to this gentleman. Did you actually come up with this or the RSS chatline is now telling everyone to claim that the earthquake in Afghanistan caused a landslide that resulted in Indian deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Myth_buster_1 said:


> LOL India is the factory for propaganda. Most of its sources are based on some pathological liar Indians on twitter who create fake news to satisfy their fragile ego.



Being a Pakistani, I would expect you to think that. We think the same about you.

But the facts are .. the only news which are coming out are the Indian one's (both on Indian cassualties Chinese one's and the events that transpired ..Chinese are absolutely mum about everything.


----------



## Norwegian

Bilal. said:


> These numb brains are going to give ideas to Chinese strategic thinkers.


Someone forgot to tell Sanghis that China is the biggest economy of the world with 3 trillion dollar reserves

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

*Update:* Pak troops open fire on Indian army on LOC - 3 hours ago

India has lost 3 soldiers in last 2 weeks in LOC

https://kashmirobserver.net/2020/06/16/india-pak-troops-trade-fire-along-loc-5/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Smoke

Osiris said:


> Being a Pakistani, I would expect you to think that. We think the same about you.
> 
> But the facts are .. the only news which are coming out are the Indian one's (both on Indian cassualties Chinese one's and the events that transpired ..Chinese are absolutely mum about everything.



You also think China is inferior to India in all aspects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Osiris

Flight of falcon said:


> And the award for the most creative BS mankind has ever invented goes to this gentleman. Did you actually come up with this or the RSS chatline is now telling everyone to claim that the earthquake in Afghanistan caused a landslide that resulted in Indian deaths.


I posted the video to support my claim ..and even without video. It does not take enstien to realize 63 people can not club each other to death with sticks and stones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> Being a Pakistani, I would expect you to think that. We think the same about you.
> 
> But the facts are .. the only news which are coming out are the Indian one's (both on Indian cassualties Chinese one's and the events that transpired ..Chinese are absolutely mum about everything.




Because they didn't suffer any casualties....what the **** are they supposed to do if none of their soldiers died?????
Indians are now seriously pissing the world off with their utter stupidity.


by the way major Indian newspapers have moved this headline already down the list. Headline now is that the USA has passed the police reform bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Smoke

A1Kaid said:


> *Update:* Pak troops open fire on Indian army on LOC - 3 hours ago
> 
> India has lost 3 soldiers in last 2 weeks in LOC
> 
> https://kashmirobserver.net/2020/06/16/india-pak-troops-trade-fire-along-loc-5/



Didn't India initiate this..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Sorry couldn't resist

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> I posted the video to support my claim ..and even without video. It does not take enstien to realize 63 people can not club each other to death with sticks and stones.




But this is all your claim and all your conclusion ....may be it was dark and Indians didn't realize and clubbed each other while playing Holi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Smoke said:


> Didn't India initiate this..?



Article claims Pakistan initiated the fire. Truthfully, who knows what the ground reality is, but Pakistan often opens fire on Indian troops in Poonch and other areas across LoC, so it doesn't surprise me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

kursed said:


> At some point you have to feel sorry for Indians. I mean if you were to go by their word.. and their word alone... they were not armed when attacked by Chinese with clubs in hand.. and still took 43 Chinese lives.. They attacked PAF, all weapons accounted for and Abhinandan took a F-16.
> 
> There are always, without a fail, overwhelmed.. where a Colonel leads a company of 50 men.. not hundreds generally deputed to him. Where they were attacked by an entire battalion of Chinese soldiers..
> 
> Always overwhelmed. PAF sent in their best of the best... their response playing defense got temporary overwhelmed.. I mean, where does this victim playing end? If you were to go by Indian version of events, they are forever a victim.
> 
> In general psychological terms, this would be considered a victim complex. This inferiority complex results in pogroms against minorities and lynching of their own citizens, unable to fight back.


A billion strong nation is somehow always outnumbered like a Bollywood good guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din




----------



## Osiris

Flight of falcon said:


> But this is all your claim and all your conclusion ....may be it was dark and Indians didn't realize and clubbed each other while playing Holi...



So go ahead, then show us what Chinese claiming on what happened and how it happened ?


----------



## Hareeb

Indian defence analyst: China will not withdraw from her position as she considers Ladakh as part of her ally Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohsin A said:


> From the available sources, I've pieced together what may have happened.
> 
> 1. Yesterday, IA tried to pull a fast one and "Take back their land" using no weapons within the valley.
> 2. The PLA caught them in their tracks and told them to go back immediately.
> 3. IA did not comply and insisted that this is Indian land.
> 4. Both sides got physical like they normally do by blocking and barging each other using their bodies.
> 5. IA took it a step further by MAYBE throwing a punch or 2.
> 6. PLA turned into kung fu mode.
> 7. Battle got very physical when PLA soldiers got injured as they were outnumbered in that specific arena.
> 8. PLA Re-reinforcements arrived.
> 9. IA retreated....but in the turmoil, PLA captured many IA soldiers including the commanding officer.
> 10. Having assessed the injuries to their fellow soldiers, the PLA decided to teach IA a lesson and battered many IA soldiers and tore them a new a$$hole.
> 11. IA soldiers at the bottom of the valley fired a few warning rounds....at which point PLA threw the remaining 30+ soldiers down the mountain into the valley for the IA to collect.
> 12. Given that the valleys are hundreds of meters in height, this resulted in the death of IA soldiers.
> 13. IA retreated back as they failed their mission miserably.
> 
> In the coming days, I wouldn't be surprised if PLA push further in to Ladakh in -order to create a buffer zone.
> 
> Watch this space, and have the pop-corn ready


Dont fall for the bharti nonsense that indian troops were unarmed or it was a brawl.
The pic of the dead indian col suggest more of a bullet wound than say a baton.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

j


Flight of falcon said:


> Because they didn't suffer any casualties....what the **** are they supposed to do if none of their soldiers died?????
> Indians are now seriously pissing the world off with their utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> by the way major Indian newspapers have moved this headline already down the list. Headline now is that the USA has passed the police reform bill.


By looking at the wording of the PLA.statement, Chinese ppl instantly realised it was a face saving one for India and Modi, "causing causulties" instead of "on both side" and no "scarificed" used aswell clearly says everythings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> I just missed this thread, can you inform me how many Chinese casualties reported based on Indian story ?


Till a few hours indians claimed 5 now they are claiming 43. 

While om the indian side over 20 are confirmed dead and dozens missing (probably in chinese custody).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Flight of falcon said:


> *Because they didn't suffer any casualties*....what the **** are they supposed to do if none of their soldiers died?????
> Indians are now seriously pissing the world off with their utter stupidity.
> 
> 
> by the way major Indian newspapers have moved this headline already down the list. Headline now is that the USA has passed the police reform bill.



Haha ..one has to be an idiot of the highest order to believe two three hundred men engaged in hand to hand combat and one side suffered 20+ dead and injured and the other side suffered zero casualties, so much so, not even an injury has been reported by the Chinese side..lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Everyone trying to fuk china it seems, with US at the helm

it's like the gang of bullies vs the nerd in high school


----------



## masterchief_mirza

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Modi isn't interested in a better India, all its policies are anti-Pakistan, anti-Muslims, he is wasting his energy trying to dig holes for Pakistan,


Perfectly put. The historical inferiority complex has become a BJP obsession. He is trying to invent a glorious history for sangheeism and project this faux history into both the past and into the future. It is a transtemporal strategy, intended to fashion a thousand year hindutva Reich in which 2020 fits somewhere on the middle of the timeline. He is more interested in erasing chapters about mughals in history books than ensuring the present day poor in India can all actually read. Sangheeism requires a full psychiatric and psychological analysis some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273031007176925189

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Accha sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## masterchief_mirza

A1Kaid said:


> Chinese need to stop going to Arnab's show, he is an Indian troll and clown. I hope PLA drops a bomb on his studio soon.
> 
> He calls India "a superior nation" "civilized" vs "uncivilized" comparing PLA to "Gengis Khan" this guy is hilarious and so delusional. Cant wait for PLA to set the record straight. Pak Army needs to at the ready.
> 
> 12:00-16:00 minute


What a bizarre understanding of history he has. He is ranting about Kublai Khan and Genghis Khan.

Maybe he is genuinely concerned that behind China, Pakistan and Nepal, Mongolia is actually also hatching a plot to claim Indian territory too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Osiris said:


> Because even though events happened last night, news is still trickling out from Indian sources, on what exactly happened and as there is no free press in China, Chinese members can give you nothing, other than their official party propaganda.


this here fat-homo (Iyer-Mitra) is lying


----------



## A1Kaid

Wen Jiabao made it very clear in 2010, China's border with India is only 2,000km long. Today, China continues this policy.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...000-km-long/story-acDNgsO9L5OLCU0hN2pagP.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

AsianLion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273031007176925189

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## donkeykong

Osiris said:


> Haha ..one has to be an idiot of the highest order to believe two three hundred men engaged in hand to hand combat and one side suffered 20+ dead and injured and the other side suffered zero casualties, so much so, not even an injury has been reported by the Chinese side..lol.


China is trying to help India save face. India ask China not to show pics videos of captured soldiers or talk about their lesser injuries so China obliged to give them a little humility and save some face for Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

rott said:


> The Chinese Government does not want to release the figures just so that the Indians don't get too moved or emotional. 43 was pulled out from his rear perhaps that will make him sleep well tonight.


If their lies are not debunked the numbers will be fabricated just like with the chola incident,1971 war,skirmish between sikh and Paktoons,fake surgical strike and ofcourse the so called downing of 2 f-16's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Osiris said:


> Because even though events happened last night, news is still trickling out from Indian sources, on what exactly happened and as there is no free press in China, Chinese members can give you nothing, other than their official party propaganda.



yah toh wohi hai jis nai tumharay anchor ki pant utaar di thi.


----------



## Osiris

donkeykong said:


> China is trying to help India save face. India ask China not to show pics videos of captured soldiers or talk about their lesser injuries so China obliged to give them a little humility and save some face for Indians.



Or Chinese are saving their own faces by not revealing what happened.



-blitzkrieg- said:


> yah toh wohi hai jis nai tumharay anchor ki pant utaar di thi.



So you know, he calls a spade a spade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## donkeykong

Osiris said:


> Or Chinese are saving their own faces by not revealing what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> So you know, he calls a spade a spade.


I doubt it. The Chinese would parade the captured Indians around already if they didn't want Indians to save some face.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> No sympathy for India
> 
> Not when that Major Gaurav Arya was proudly bragging about having BLA terrorist's phone number in his cellphone on live TV


Yup 

I remember them even cheering even when the PIA airliner crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Osiris

donkeykong said:


> I doubt it. The Chinese would parade the captured Indians around already if they didn't want Indians to save some face.



Captured Chinese soldiers can be paraded by Indian side as well and that's not being done..proves what ?


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup
> 
> I remember them even cheering even when the PIA airliner crashed.



Exactly

Sympathy is for who worth it. No mercy for these people

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Osiris said:


> Being a Pakistani, I would expect you to think that. We think the same about you.
> 
> But the facts are .. the only news which are coming out are the Indian one's (both on Indian cassualties Chinese one's and the events that transpired ..Chinese are absolutely mum about everything.



China does not talk as much as India does and of course when India talks 99% of the time its fake newj and remember China is the aggressor here and rightly so, and thats why they dont want to brag too much about causalities they are inflicting on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## donkeykong

Osiris said:


> Captured Chinese soldiers can be paraded by Indian side as well and that's not being done..proves what ?


Indian didn't capture any Chinese soldiers because they ran from the battle. If you disagree thats fine by me.

P.S China doesn't want to humiliate any of its enemies because that would make it impossible to be friends some day. Thats how China survive so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Osiris

Myth_buster_1 said:


> China does not talk as much as India does and of course when India talks 99% of the time its fake newj and remember China is the aggressor here and rightly so, and thats why they dont want to brag too much about causalities they are inflicting on India.



China does not talk, China hides and stays quiet when it is embarrassed, one of the reasons the who world is suffering this Chinese virus.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Osiris said:


> China does not talk, China hides and stays quiet when it is embarrassed, one of the reasons the who world is suffering this Chinese virus.



*quote*: “*the loudest* one in the *room* is the weakest one in the *room*.”

Perfectly applies to India. 


And this quote perfectly applies to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 642339
> 
> 
> Looks more like a bullet wound?
> 
> @Areesh



Yup

Doesn't look like he drowned or fell from a high place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

donkeykong said:


> Indian didn't capture any Chinese soldiers because they ran from the battle. If you disagree thats fine by me.
> 
> P.S China doesn't want to humiliate any of its enemies because that would make it impossible to be friends some day. Thats how China survive so long.



There is video evidence seen by each and every member of this forum, that at least one Chinese soldier was captured. Was he ever paraded around?

Fact is, only those people hide, that have something to be embarrassed about, what the truth would reveal.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Osiris said:


> There is video evidence seen by each and every member of this forum, that at least one Chinese soldier was captured. Was he ever paraded around?
> 
> Fact is, only those people hide, that have something to be embarrassed about, what the truth would reveal.


No you just lynched the man and uploaded the video (your modus operandi), too bad others have learnt to reply in kind.. 

And just like Pak released footage of bombing indian military installations, chinese than released pic of your bloodied and tied up troops in kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 642339
> 
> 
> Looks more like a bullet wound?
> 
> @Areesh @krash


Where you get this image from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JonAsad said:


> Where you get this image from?


Chinese member posted the link


----------



## masterchief_mirza

A1Kaid said:


> Article claims Pakistan initiated the fire. Truthfully, who knows what the ground reality is, but Pakistan often opens fire on Indian troops in Poonch and other areas across LoC, so it doesn't surprise me.


There is no moral impasse here. Pakistan should "initiate" fire every single time. Hindustan has occupied our territory and terrorised our people. We are responding and should continue to do so at times and places of our choosing. India has abrogated and reneged on all relevant agreements of its own free will. India is in no position to be designating Pakistani fire as "unprovoked".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JonAsad said:


> Where you get this image from?


https://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/007QVuGgly1gfupg1plrvj30qo0zkqfn.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

Osiris said:


> Captured Chinese soldiers can be paraded by Indian side as well and that's not being done..proves what ?


Proves India didn’t capture any Chinese troops.. because India got routed and ran with their bobs and vegana between their legs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Judging from the news that's coming in now, sounds like the Chinese have done something far worst to the indians than what the american did to the Iraqis back in March 2003.



Yes as I reported last night, a Whole Indian company consisting of more than *200 troops *was wiped out by the Chinese - yes wiped out. 20 Soldiers confirmation is far less than how many have died. *An absolute massacre. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

The Indian pows are meeting their god in the form of beef noodles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Osiris said:


> There is video evidence seen by each and every member of this forum, that at least one Chinese soldier was captured. Was he ever paraded around?


Thats because he was rescued the next moment and fallowed by this action lol











> Fact is, only those people hide, that have something to be embarrassed about, what the truth would reveal.



Is a thief going to announce he robed 100 million from a bank? No right? China is quite because they killed many many many Indian soldiers and are the aggressors and right so.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Osiris said:


> Haha ..one has to be an idiot of the highest order to believe two three hundred men engaged in hand to hand combat and one side suffered 20+ dead and injured and the other side suffered zero casualties, so much so, not even an injury has been reported by the Chinese side..lol.


Sorry I don't understand at all why one side cannot be outclassed in hand to hand combat by another. Watch some of the old hooligan wars between football fans, particularly English vs Russians in France 10 yrs back. The English got trounced and the Russians dominated them with minimal cuts and scratches to their own. You don't understand how large scale brawls often pan out - it's hardly ever some "balanced fight". Mostly, a big brawl ends in one side completely dominating and claiming the battlefield. This isn't Bollywood where the director makes it look even for cinematic impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SilverKnights

On this thread Indian are behaving like headless chicken they have no clue what so ever that what to say and not to say.
What a pity?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

KaiserX said:


> OSINT Sources are reporting Indian Airforce Western command (Next to border with Pakistan and LAC with China) have been put on their highest alert level.



They are shi.tting themselves as Pakistan's CJCSC , Army Chief , Air chief , Naval Chief all together visited DG ISI yesterday. They were not there for tea party trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

Gen. Bakshi blasts Indian army to fight Chinese with sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I have been busy all day. Now I am back. Yawn. So three questions I wanted to ask my Gangu Indian friends.


 How is Surgical Strike on China going?
 How is Chah Bahar going?
 How are the imports of Iranian oil going?
Replies are welcome in no particular order.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Osiris said:


> China does not talk, China hides and stays quiet when it is embarrassed,


Where's your prime minister been for the last week by the way?


----------



## doorstar

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry I don't understand at all why one side cannot be outclassed in hand to hand combat by another. Watch some of the old hooligan wars between football fans, particularly English vs Russians in France 10 yrs back. The English got trounced and the Russians dominated them with minimal cuts and scratches to their own. You don't understand how large scale brawls often pan out - it's hardly ever some "balanced fight". Mostly, a big brawl ends in one side completely dominating and claiming the battlefield. This isn't Bollywood where the director makes it look even for cinematic impact.


it were no hand to hand brawl but a bharati raid to capture territory to strengthen their hand in negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Some entertainment is due. In keeping with Bollywood item songs I thought this light hearted song might be appropriate. Kung Fighting in Ladahk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

There is very little chance a war in Pakistan's vicinity involving any of India/Pakistan/China is going to make to strategic gains. I fear, destruction for all if things go out of hand--and they can. However, Modi changed the decades long status quo where there was relative peace, by grabbing all of Indian Occupied Kashmir as Union Territory. In my mind, it was done, at the behest of West, to contain China. But Modi was blinded by the super-hot coddling of Indian leaders since Bill Clinton in 2000 and by the 'Howdy Modi' rallies etc etc. Idiot should know that the West has no real love for 'Indian democracy' or for Indians themselves.

Under Modi, India fairly directly challenged China's dominance: CPEC was/is China's strategic project and China wouldn't just quietly if India threatened the project. So however you slice and dice it, it is obvious that China is quite willing to *escalate *to protect it's strategic project. Modi overplayed his cards. Indian planners should have foreseen that China wouldn't accept a change of status quote around Aksai Chin and the land link to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ARMalik

.... *come on China, come on China, I want some more action*!


----------



## MirageBlue

US News confirms that American Intelligence believes that over 35 Chinese soldiers died in the face off

Dozens killed as India China face in first deadly clash in decades



> Dozens of troops from India and China were reportedly killed in a dispute along a contested area of their shared border – the first bloody clash between the two countries in decades and an event with the potential to spark even more violence.
> 
> Chinese state media described the incident Monday night in the Galwan River valley where both countries have deployed troops in recent weeks as "the most serious clash between Chinese and Indian soldiers so far," confirming casualties but offering no further details about them. Indian government sources speaking on the condition of anonymity told The Times of India that 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> *
> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> *
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> *
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.*


----------



## CIA Mole

MirageBlue said:


> US News confirms that American Intelligence believes that over 35 Chinese soldiers died in the face off
> 
> Dozens killed as India China face in first deadly clash in decades




Why, you indians don't trust your own sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

doorstar said:


> it were no hand to hand brawl but a bharati raid to capture territory to strengthen their hand in negotiations


Of course it is obvious that it was a proper military engagement and bullets were flying. I'm merely entertaining this bizarre hypothesis that it was a massive pub brawl - even in that ridiculous scenario, it is entirely reasonable and probable for one side to outclass the other decisively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

CIA Mole said:


> Why, you indians don't trust your own sources?



Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.

No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


----------



## GamoAccu

This quote represents the Ind


MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


Is this your indian source?
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/


----------



## hussain0216

MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.



Our sauces are made of tomatoes and they have more accurate information regarding this then Indian sources


----------



## Mamluk

Chinese intercepts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Thats because he was rescued the next moment and fallowed by this action lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a thief going to announce he robed 100 million from a bank? No right? China is quite because they killed many many many Indian soldiers and are the aggressors and right so.



None sense, this pic is from more than a week earlier, than that video. During initial days of Chinese incursion an Indian routine patrol party was surrounded, beaten and captured by Chinese soldiers(it was all over Indian news back then). It was after this incident, Indian started heavy deployment on the LAC.

Chinese just released this pic, when the video was leaked from Indian side..too fool people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Any videos folks???
Seems like IA was trying some sort of special forces raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Never underestimate the fighting Panda. Apparently it's all in the moves and perfect timing. Pow. Sock. Bang. Slap. Crunch. So said Bruce Lee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


talking about EW infront of us.
PS: we have seen everything in National hero Abhinan and last conflict where your MoDs denied any captured by PLA and we knew what happened later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Whooooooa 267 watching this thread.


----------



## maverick1977

Bagheera said:


> Why was there no clash between the two militaries for 40 years? Why this skirmish only in 2020?





MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


china seems committed against terrorism by dispatching terrorist so fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


Believe and Confirm is two different meaning.
I "believe" I am god. Can you "confirm" it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

MirageBlue said:


> US News confirms that American Intelligence believes that over 35 Chinese soldiers died in the face off


Wow. Did they have a bodycam on the Panda? Technology these days ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gripen9

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Whooooooa 267 watching this thread.


271


----------



## Indus Pakistan

GamoAccu said:


> Can you "confirm" it?


Yes, I can confirm if you say so. Your god.


----------



## aryadravida

Aspen said:


> BREAKING: PLAAF fighters have been scrambled to Indian border just now
> 
> Situation is extremely fluid right now, anything could happen
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946463094571008


Nothing will happen...stop your wet dreams


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Where is this "chachundar" hiding?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Whooooooa 267 watching this thread.


Kung Fu fighting is very popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Myth_buster_1 said:


> are the aggressors


Chinese are the defenders, bharatis are the aggressors!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Osiris

IblinI said:


> talking about EW infront of us.
> PS: we have seen everything in National hero Abhinan and last conflict where your MoDs denied any captured by PLA and we knew what happened later.



*So tell us, how many casualties and injuries, did you suffer ?*

You will have nothing, because your government does not believe, you are worthy of any information. You are just mindless bots for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MirageBlue said:


> US News confirms that American Intelligence believes that over 35 Chinese soldiers died in the face off
> 
> Dozens killed as India China face in first deadly clash in decades



American intelligence "believes" 35 Chinese soldiers died..what a joke! 

Lie factory manufacturing in full swing to sooth Hindutva ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Taimoor Khan said:


> Where is this "chachundar" hiding?


Got the 'runners' and sat in the latrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


Just take a deep breath. Stop hyperventilating and wait for official announcements. China is not measuring penises with you curry munchers. China will calmly announce any casualties and you can tick off your scorecard at that point.

Meanwhile, if China has lost a hundred men - for argument's sake - but still holds the battlefield, who actually won the encounter in your informed opinion? Who has gained an advantage in Ladakh after this is episode? This is basically Kargil but this time, your enemy will use its air force and artillery instead of machine guns if you decide to send a horde of Sikhs up the ridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GamoAccu

MirageBlue said:


> Our sources believe that 43 Chinese soldiers died based on intercepted comms. American intelligence reports 35 Chinese deaths. Number must be between those 2 figures.
> 
> No wonder the Chinese don't want to officially state what their casualty figures are.


*
Credible News media around the World have confirm the same story, 20 Indian soldiers dead:*
Reuters- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
AP News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
Forbes-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
NPR News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
The New York Times- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
CNN- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
Wall Street Journal-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
Los Angeles Times- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
hthttps://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/...6/21293158/india-china-border-fight-dead-army
ABC News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
Sky News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
Al Jazeera- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Looks like isolation of Pakistan and containment of China policy didn't work out.

Bharat ended up isolated and contained herself like a dehati aurat.

China on LAC, Talibs in Afghanistan , now even Nepal is showing its teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry I don't understand at all why one side cannot be outclassed in hand to hand combat by another. Watch some of the old hooligan wars between football fans, particularly English vs Russians in France 10 yrs back. The English got trounced and the Russians dominated them with minimal cuts and scratches to their own. You don't understand how large scale brawls often pan out - it's hardly ever some "balanced fight". Mostly, a big brawl ends in one side completely dominating and claiming the battlefield. This isn't Bollywood where the director makes it look even for cinematic impact.



And you won't understand, few cheerleaders ever do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

rott said:


> I can't seem to catch up reading this thread.



Lmao same here


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*India-China clash: 20 Indian troops killed in Ladakh fighting*

At least 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a clash with Chinese forces in a disputed Himalayan border area, Indian officials say.

The incident follows rising tensions, and is the first deadly clash in the border area in at least 45 years.

The Indian army initially said three of its soldiers had been killed, adding that both sides suffered casualties.

But later on Tuesday, officials said a number of critically injured soldiers had died of their wounds.

India's external affairs ministry accused China of breaking an agreement struck the previous week to respect the Line of Actual Control (LAC) in the Galwan Valley.

BBC diplomatic correspondent James Robbins says violence between two armies high up in the Himalayas is very serious, and pressure will grow on the two nuclear powers not to allow a slide into full-scale conflict.

*What have both sides said about the incident?*
Early on Tuesday the Indian army said three of its soldiers, including an officer, had died in a clash in Ladakh, in the disputed Kashmir region.

Later in the day, it released a statement saying the two sides had disengaged.

It added that "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty" and died from their injuries, taking the "total that were killed in action to 20".

China did not confirm any casualties, but accused India in turn of crossing the border onto the Chinese side.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said India had crossed the border twice on Monday, "provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides", AFP news agency reported.

*https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-53061476*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

MirageBlue said:


> US News confirms that American Intelligence believes that over 35 Chinese soldiers died in the face off
> 
> Dozens killed as India China face in first deadly clash in decades


American intelligence? Im more than willing to bet that this came from an Indian source and the author disguised it as an American one to sound more credible. If you read further, youll see the author belives the Chinese were "humiliated" ... if this isnt what an Indian person wants to think what happened to the Chinese then what is?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IblinI

Osiris said:


> *So tell us, how many casualties and injuries, did you suffer ?*
> 
> You will have nothing, because your government does not believe, you are worthy of any information. You are just mindless bots for them.


you will probably see it if you guys pushed more like last time, hyping on a leaked video beating a lisiaon man and get what you deserved later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Osiris

GamoAccu said:


> *Credible News media around the World have confirm the same story, 20 Indian soldiers dead:*
> Reuters- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> AP News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> Forbes-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> NPR News-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> The New York Times- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> CNN- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> Wall Street Journal-say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> Los Angeles Times- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> hthttps://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-06-16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troopstps://www.vox.com/2020/6/16/21293158/india-china-border-fight-dead-army
> ABC News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> Sky News- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> Al Jazeera- say 20 Indian soldiers dead clash with Chinese Troops
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html



Lol what are you rambling about. 

Indian army is openly accepting that they lost 20 Indian troops(that is why all these media outlets are reporting it) and at same time also claiming, they inflicted "significant" casualties on PLA. 

It is only PLA, which is not able to come to terms with casualties and accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Osiris said:


> And you won't understand, few cheerleaders ever do.



Nobody here is "cheerleading" your country is facing Pakistan directly on LoC. What part of a territory dispute do you not understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

ABC News reporting at least 20 Indians have been killed in conflict with China, and unconfirmed reports of multiple Chinese casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Till a few hours indians claimed 5 now they are claiming 43.
> 
> While om the indian side over 20 are confirmed dead and dozens missing (probably in chinese custody).



Thanks bro, I think the Indian claim is just twitter statement, so far Indian government only said they got 20 soldiers death. Not mentioning about Chinese casualties. It is what is said by Aljazera news just now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Osiris said:


> Lol what are you rambling about.
> 
> Indian army is openly accepting that they lost 20 Indian troops(that is why all these media outlets are reporting it) and at same time also claiming, they inflicted "significant" casualties on PLA.
> 
> It is only PLA, which is not able to come to terms with casualties and accept it.


If you take your time to read them all, there is no report of 43 Chinese soldiers dead as you Indians claim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Stupid indians colluding with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

IblinI said:


> you will probably see it if you guys pushed more like last time, hyping on a leaked video beating a lisiaon man and get what you deserved later.



Bull$hit.. he was being protected, had a riot shield covering - Indian officer re -assuring him that he is alright. And that pic you leaked was from weeks earlier, where you ambushed an Indian patrol and captured them. One of the reason, this conflict started in the first place.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Osiris said:


> And you won't understand, few cheerleaders ever do.


How's the POW tea btw fella?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Whooooooa 267 watching this thread.



It was 500 some time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

* Colonel Santosh Babu,*[killed in the Kung Fu fighting earlier]* Sepoy Ojha and Havildar Palani, who were killed during a clash with Chinese troops in Ladakh on Monday night. (PTI Photo)*

Rest in Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

GamoAccu said:


> If you take your time to read them all, there is no report of 43 Chinese soldiers dead as you Indians claim



43 Chinese casualties are being reported by Indian sources, there is no confirmation from Chinese side, that is why they are not being reported international media outlets.

Since Chinese side are not ready own up to any casualties on its side.. that is only number we have got.


----------



## GamoAccu

Osiris said:


> 43 Chinese casualties are being reported by Indian sources, there is no confirmation from Chinese side, that is why they are not being reported international media outlets.
> 
> Since Chinese side are not ready own up to any casualties on its side.. that is only number we have got.


Do you even how your Indian news media got the source? 
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

masterchief_mirza said:


> This is basically Kargil but this time, your enemy will use its air force and artillery instead of machine guns if you decide to send a horde of Sikhs up the ridge.


Because this time Gangu India faces *one* to* one* ratio with China. With Pakistan it has 7 to 1 *advantage*. With that numerical advantage it grows a pair of testicles. The facts -

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

masterchief_mirza said:


> How's the POW tea btw fella?



You might have to ask some of your relatives, who served in 1971.

I am sure you must have had some distant relative, who was a POW, after all there were 93000 of you in Indian jails for over 3 years, almost everybody in Pakistan must know some one, who was a POW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaibi

I try to maintain scientific detachment in these things but your post made me crack up. Good one, mate. 


@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Now wait for the Indians to come up with their own face saving story .. 3 brave Indian martyrs sacrificed their lives to take down entire Chinese army in Galwan valley. Chinese fatalities include 100 soldiers, 50 officers, 2 PLA Generals and Xi Jinping's own son!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Osiris said:


> Lol what are you rambling about.
> 
> Indian army is openly accepting that they lost 20 Indian troops(that is why all these media outlets are reporting it) and at same time also claiming, they inflicted "significant" casualties on PLA.
> 
> It is only PLA, which is not able to come to terms with casualties and accept it.



If there was Chinese casualties, and the likelihood for that to happen is also big, so by not showing the casualties means China want to deescalate the tension. Just think if it is indeed many Chinese casualties happening in their side. Their government will get some pressure from their people to retaliate and it will likely create war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Osiris said:


> You might have to ask some of your relatives, who served in 1971.
> 
> I am sure you must have had some distant relative, who was a POW, after all there were 93000 of you in Indian jails for over 3 years.


Listen, we're cool with Bangladesh. You have to be at peace with that. Bangladesh was meant to be separate. Maybe one day, after you've sipped some green tea and calmed the fk down, you'll realise that India cannot hold onto all their peripheral states either. It's just not working out. Come to terms with that or you'll be having fist fights and artillery duels and air battles with all your neighbours for decades to come. 

Fine by me of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryadravida

Aspen said:


> I don't think Modi's political career can survive a slaughter of more than 50 IA to China in a single day if number goes up
> 
> Indians can't blame Pakistan this time so Modi will take a lot more heat for this than Pulwama


If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

So no live ammo used??


Indus Pakistan said:


> * Colonel Santosh Babu,*[killed in the Kung Fu fighting earlier]* Sepoy Ojha and Havildar Palani, who were killed during a clash with Chinese troops in Ladakh on Monday night. (PTI Photo)*
> 
> Rest in Peace.


----------



## Osiris

Indos said:


> If there was Chinese casualties, and the likelihood for that to happen is also big, so by not showing the casualties means China want to deescalate the tension. Just think if it is indeed many Chinese casualties happening in their side. Their government will get some pressure from their people to retaliate and it will likely create war.



"People pressure" in an authoritarian communist country? Since when.

If there existed any "people pressure" in country like China , that would have forced Chinese government to reveal their dead or injured or if there weren't any casualties, then come out and say, they had zero casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Superb job by our Chinese brothers 
I don't have a shred of respect for those bharti Invaders ,rapists and genocide criminals.
Now it shows the real preparedness of India when it comes to facing pakistan and China.Because the Chinese have a zero casualties count. 
That's the real awkaat of you bhartis. 
You disrespect a sovereign state ,you abolish the disputed status of Kashmir ,you commit rape and genocide of kashmiris ,you disrespect all UN and international laws then that's the price you will have to pay. 
Now I hope this incident will serve as a attitude adjustment to the likes of major gaurav arya and arnab COWswamee. 
Ab tou Razia ki jaan ghundo mein phass gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Psychic

Osiris said:


> that would have forced Chinese government to reveal their dead or injured o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

So what did i miss from last night


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Noticed Indian use the term "Shaheed" for their dead troopers. This is awfully Islamic [read Arabic] concept being applied on the dharmic citadel? Indians always take a dig at Pakistani's for having been influenced by 'invaders' and 'converted' . So what gives with using very Islamic concepts, we have a excuse we be converted and not 'dharmics'. What gives??

Is there no Gangu dharmic term they could use ?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pothead

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades

Dozens of troops from India and China were reportedly killed in a dispute along a contested area of their shared border – the first bloody clash between the two countries in decades and an event with the potential to spark even more violence.

Chinese state media described the incident Monday night in the Galwan River valley where both countries have deployed troops in recent weeks as "the most serious clash between Chinese and Indian soldiers so far," confirming casualties but offering no further details about them. Indian government sources speaking on the condition of anonymity told The Times of India that 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.

_*American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News*_. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.


----------



## graphican

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight



Yours is pure Indian grade logic.
Does that mean if China has captured 60 Square KM of Indian territory, India must have captured 120 Square KM of Chinese territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

pothead said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades
> 
> Dozens of troops from India and China were reportedly killed in a dispute along a contested area of their shared border – the first bloody clash between the two countries in decades and an event with the potential to spark even more violence.
> 
> Chinese state media described the incident Monday night in the Galwan River valley where both countries have deployed troops in recent weeks as "the most serious clash between Chinese and Indian soldiers so far," confirming casualties but offering no further details about them. Indian government sources speaking on the condition of anonymity told The Times of India that 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> _*American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News*_. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.


Like I said the American source had a bodcam on the Panda Kung fu fighters and he watched it all the way in Washington. Mashallah what technology these days ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight



supa powa Indian's confidence over themselves even in desperate situation never fails to amaze me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight


even gd bakshi admits to them being a napunsak force who died while running away


Ahmet Pasha said:


> So no live ammo used??


Chinese shot dead at-least 3 the rest fell off cliffs while trying to escape

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight


Haha, this is how your media write their stories...20*2=40 50*2=100... simple... Time to call your Bollywood directors...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> So no live ammo used??


Only children use that. Adults? They get slapped to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Any video yar?


doorstar said:


> even gd bakshi admit to them being napunsak force who died while running away
> 
> Chinese shot dead at-least 3 the rest fell off cliffs while trying to escape


----------



## graphican

There are reports that Indian casualties are close to 40-45, with 5 soldiers injured/missing. 

Indian media started with 3, then 20 and now number can go up to 40-45. Wait and see, Indians will accept their shame slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Indus Pakistan said:


> Adults


Indian adults.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

doorstar said:


> even gd bakshi admit to them being napunsak force who died while running away


Link/Source please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

masterchief_mirza said:


> Noticed Indian use the term "Shaheed" for their dead troopers. This is awfully Islamic [read Arabic] concept being applied on the dharmic citadel? Indians always take a dig at Pakistani's for having been influenced by 'invaders' and 'converted' . So what gives with using very Islamic concepts, we have a excuse we be converted and not 'dharmics'. What gives??
> 
> Is there no Gangu dharmic term they could use ?


Actually Martyr is a Christian concept, which Muslims have copied.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Actually Martyr is a Christian concept, which Muslims have copied.


As you know Islam, Christianity and Judaism are Abrahamic faiths and share common platforms. Hinduism is Dharmic as you lot croak on all the time. So what gives you lot adopting Abrahamic concepts all the while pissing on us for having 'converted'.#

*Shahid*, or *Shaheed* (Arabic: شهيد‎ šahīd, plural: شُهَدَاء šuhadāʾ ; female: šahīda), originates from the Quranic Arabic word meaning "witness" and is also used to denote a *martyr in Islam*. The word *shahid* in Arabic means "witness".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yeah we don't believe that Christians who worshipped God directly were different from muslims. In that case we believe Oneness of God to flow from Adam to Ibrahim to Moses to Jesus to Muhammad peace be upon them all. 

But in case of people who sorship trinity, statue of Jesus, Mary etc. Then they are "Christians".


Osiris said:


> Actually Martyr is a Christian concept, which Muslims have copied.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

OsmanAli98 said:


> Oggaaaboggaa Porkis are converted and shiett we wuz original


We wuz original but hey we will copy the Abrahamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

aryadravida said:


> If 50 indian soldiers are killed,it means 100 chinese are killed...i am sure they wouldnt havr gone down without a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## master_13

Osiris said:


> 43 Chinese casualties are being reported by Indian sources, there is no confirmation from Chinese side, that is why they are not being reported international media outlets.
> 
> Since Chinese side are not ready own up to any casualties on its side.. that is only number we have got.



lol at 43 chinese casualties. some of the Indians were killed while retreating into their own territory, somehow they manage to count chinese casualties on the way retreating.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## doorstar

Indus Pakistan said:


> Link/Source please?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Any video yar?


no

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

The Chinese may materialistic atheists but when attacked they fight back heck even the Ruskis when they were the USSR got beaten bad in the late 60s but when it comes to Vietnamese different story



doorstar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624
> @Ahmet Pasha I was about to reply to your question but it's gone, how? why?



Ex Indian Army dude head explodes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> As you know Islam, Christianity and Judaism are Abrahamic faiths and share common platforms. Hinduism is Dharmic as you lot croak on all the time. So what gives you lot adopting Abrahamic concepts all the while pissing on us for having 'converted'.#
> 
> *Shahid*, or *Shaheed* (Arabic: شهيد‎ šahīd, plural: شُهَدَاء šuhadāʾ ; female: šahīda), originates from the Quranic Arabic word meaning "witness" and is also used to denote a *martyr in Islam*. The word *shahid* in Arabic means "witness".



Yes I agree, most of Islam is a hybrid copy of Christianity and Judaism. 

On the other hand both Indian army and Pakistan army come from Royal Indian army, which is why the term martyrdom is prevalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## master_13

Indian took their number, multiple by 2 and came up with chinese casualties, LOL. I still remember they claim they shot down Pakistan fighter jet last year.

remember last year, chinese soldier fly kicked that indian soldier and it was caught on camera, Indian everywhere claim it was chinese that got kicked until it was proven it was Indian, LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doorstar

OsmanAli98 said:


> The Chinese may materialistic atheists


you might be surprised to learn that there are more religious people in China than Atheists (more than EU US Pakistan combined)

*edit: *Council on Foreign Relations www.cfr.org says:
"The Chinese state recognizes five religions: Buddhism, Catholicism, Daoism, Islam, and Protestantism. The practice of any other faith is prohibited, although often tolerated, especially in the case of traditional Chinese religions."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yeah we don't believe that Christians who worshipped God directly were different from muslims. In that case we believe Oneness of God to flow from Adam to Ibrahim to Moses to Jesus to Muhammad peace be upon them all.
> 
> But in case of people who sorship trinity, statue of Jesus, Mary etc. Then they are "Christians".



If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.

Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Today LOC will become hot again to avenge Chinese. So be awake not sleep like PAF on 26th Feb.


poor Indian don't what happened on FEB-26, First your media is claimed that your mighty/vedic IAF stayed in Pakistani airspace for 21 minutes on 26 FEB and tell me how is this possible, we don't have long range ground based radars/AWACS and fighter jets for interceptions, within the claims of for killing of so called 300 + terrorists by India, international satellites experts said you miss the targets, So DGISPR press conference was right on 26 FEB IAF jets trying to intrude Pakistani airspace but by the timely interception by PAF your jets drop these bombs in a hurry ad escape, and whole world buys Pakistani narratives not Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Osiris

master_13 said:


> lol at 43 chinese casualties. some of the Indians were killed while retreating into their own territory, somehow they manage to count chinese casualties on the way retreating.



Ok lets assume we are wrong, then tell us how many casualties did you suffer ?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Maj Gen (Dr)GD Bakshi SM,VSM(retd) @GeneralBakshi 

 
_What the hell is Going on? we lost 1 col and 20 men not 3. What the hell have we given them weapons and ammunition for? Why are we spending 71 billion $ a year on defense if we just have to fight with sticks and stones?_

General, why? Because the enemy is same size. Ammunition is only to be used on smaller enemies.




Osiris said:


> On the other hand both Indian army and Pakistan army come from Royal Indian army, which is why the term martyrdom is prevalent.


Indeed but Shaheed is a Islamic concept including the term. If it was derived from British Raj then perhaps the "martyr" which is English would be used. But using "Shaheed" is not only a Abrahamic concept but specifically Islamic and Arabic. So why are Dharmics using Islamic concept/symbology? Seems particularly surprising given that Indian's love baiting Pakistani's for having adopted the invaders religion and concepts. At least we can say e use it because we are Muslims. But Hindu dharmics? In your rich galaxy don't you have original word or concept?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273031007176925189

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> Yes I agree, most of Islam is a hybrid copy of Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> On the other hand both Indian army and Pakistan army come from Royal Indian army, which is why the term martyrdom is prevalent.



Don't make religious comparisons on this forum. Islam is not a hybrid copy of Christianity or Judaism. Stick to what you know best and that is Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Modi, RajNath and Ex/Present IA chiefs previously suffering from verbal diarrhea but now with real one ... I didn't heard their mewing since the @$$ beating starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Black day in the history of India. 


*Another day, another neighbour another Humiliation for India. *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.
> 
> Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.



How is it a rebranded mixture? Give examples please or are you just going to repeat the same bs over and over again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> Indeed but Shaheed is a Islamic concept including the term. If it was derived from British Raj then perhaps the "martyr" which is English would be used. But using "Shaheed" is not only a Abrahic concept but specifically Islamic and Arabic. So why are Dharmics using Islamic concept/symbology? Seems particularly surprising given that Indian's love baiting Pakistani's for having adopted the invaders religion and concepts. At least we can say e use it because we are Muslims. But Hindu dharmics? In your rich galaxy don't you have original word or concept?



Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed. English press uses the word martyr. 

On the other hand, a concept which you copied from Christians in the first place, you are claiming as your own are being proud of it?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

M.Bison said:


> Hinduism.


Which is "everything and anything".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.
> 
> Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.


Ill do you 1 better give 1 example of how Christianity or Judaism was copied and rehashed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thamizh Puli

it is comical as always to see Pakistanis jumping up and down in their sad state when India and China are in conflict. Don't worry, these are big countries and know how to deal with issues.

"The clash in the Galwan Valley this time has led to casualties on both sides, indicating China-India border tensions, amid constant frictions, may spiral out of control. We notice that the leadership of the two militaries has exercised restraint after the incident, indicating that both sides would like to handle the conflict peacefully and not let the conflict escalate. It is noteworthy that the Chinese side did not disclose the number of casualties of the Chinese military, a move that aims to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating."

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191846.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

OsmanAli98 said:


> Ex Indian Army dude head explodes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed.


In Urdu it is not translation but simple appropriation of Arabic with the vehicle being Islam. But does Hindi* not* have it's own word/concept for "martyr"? Why do dharmics need to travel to Arabic to find a uniquely Islamic term for translation of English term "martyr"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed. English press uses the word martyr.
> 
> On the other hand, a concept which you copied from Christians in the first place, you are claiming as your own are being proud of it?



The concept of dying for a particular religion is seen all across. Almost all religions have this concept in one way or another. What you don't seem to understand is the word. "Shaheed" is an Islamic word from Arabic adapted by Urdu and it has certain connotations. It is purely Muslim. Why are you using it when the majority of your soldiers are Hindus? Martyrdom is not being questioned it is the word that is in question.. You guys are Hindus, not shaheeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Indos said:


> If there was Chinese casualties, and the likelihood for that to happen is also big, so by not showing the casualties means China want to deescalate the tension. Just think if it is indeed many Chinese casualties happening in their side. Their government will get some pressure from their people to retaliate and it will likely create war.



Why are you passing conjecture as fact? Are Indians so beloved to you?

Wait for official Chinese statements, because as of now China is on full war footing and so is Pakistan.

Indians backstabbed China twice and took Chinese blood, this is serious. The threat must be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Situation Report :

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Osiris

M.Bison said:


> How is it a rebranded mixture? Give examples please or are you just going to repeat the same bs over and over again?



Heaven - hell - apocalypse - garden of eden - adam - eve many more - all concept from other religions.

And how it is tailor made of people of particular region( a dessert region)

Can you tell us, how Quran describes heaven? Is it like a desert Oasis ?


----------



## Men in Green

BREAKING NEWS 
SUNNY DEOL THE ONE MANY ARMY HAS DEPARTED FOR GALWAN BORDER
news channels are reporting that he has gone nuts 
#wetdreamsofindians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

M.Bison said:


> Martyrdom is not being questioned it is the word that is in question


Indeed. The question is not martyrdom but why Indians are using a Islamic/Arabic term? We use it because of the fact we are Muslim. In the world of Dharma and Hindi/Hinduism do they not have their own word for this concept? Or is it possible that they do not have their own word because this concept never existed in Hinduism and has been adopted from interaction with Islamic civilization?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed.


No, the Hindi word for martyr is the V word your retard major used for the casualties in the border clash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> all concept from other religions.


Again. Leave the concept alone. Why are you using a Islamic Arabic term? Why not Sanskrit/Hindi or from the dharmic galaxy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jericho

Indus Pakistan said:


> In the world of Dharma and Hindi/Hinduism do they not have their own word for this concept?


According to fired major arya , it starts with V

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed. English press uses the word martyr.
> 
> On the other hand, a concept which you copied from Christians in the first place, you are claiming as your own are being proud of it?



Why are you trying to pass your third-rate analysis as fact? Why are you trying to teach us our faith?

شہید comes from the root ش ھ د . Another related word is the word for Islamic declaration of faith 
الشهادة

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> In Urdu it is not translation but simple appropriation of Arabic with the vehicle being Islam. But does Hindi* not* have it's own word/concept for "martyr"? Why do dharmics need to travel to Arabic to find a uniquely Islamic term for translation of English term "martyr"?



Because when it comes to Indian army - the word has no religious connotation to it. It is a simple adaptation of the English word martyr - carried forward from the days Royal Indian army.

Do you mean to say - If an Indian muslim or Christian soldier dies in combat he should be called shaheed or martyr but if a Hindu soldier dies in line of duty - he should be called some other term.(veer gati)

*Wonder what Chinese call their atheist soldiers, when they die in combat? *


----------



## Indus Pakistan

jericho said:


> According to fired major arya , it starts with V


What is the word though? Do they even have the concept of "martyr"? Often when people don't have a concept they end up using foreign word for that alien concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed. English press uses the word martyr.
> 
> On the other hand, a concept which you copied from Christians in the first place, you are claiming as your own are being proud of it?



Here we go again, indian Frauds thinking they can use a Quranic word 'Shaheed' for their deads. The word 'Shaheed' is used explicitly for Muslim Warriors as directed by God in Quran. And according to Quran, *Idol worshipers are the enemies of God*. And here we have Idol Worshipers trying to fraudulently claim one of the cores of Islam. Didn't I tell you that Turtle level IQ was widespread in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## master_13

Osiris said:


> Ok lets assume we are wrong, then tell us how many casualties did you suffer ?



China and Israel follows the same doctrine, neither confirm nor deny. If china says they lost less men than India, it will make India lose face and unnecessarily escalate situation, Indian nationalist will probably call for war. The only time I can think china will confirm more death is if it plays victim card, portray itself as the victim. If china has a win and doesn't want escalate situation, China could care less if Indian media claim china has 2x, 10x, or 100x more deaths, why not just take the win, shut up and be happy with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jericho

Indus Pakistan said:


> What is the word though?


Veergati

@Indus Pakistan 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272934092577763328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

xyx007 said:


> This is the food dumping season for Siachen, but China is on its way and will not allow them to store food before the season ends. We will see how Siachen glacier survives without food and our bullets.



Saw video today by a Pakistani You Tuber Imran Riaz Khan that Chinese really want to prevent India from fortifying Indian positions to threaten the wider region near Galwan Valley. Per the guy, The 'dumping season' will last through August for both Indian and Pakistani troops to support their respective high-altitude troops such as in Siachen. Chinese want to deny India that kind of access, to protect CPEC. 

Anyway, it's pretty reckless for Indian politicians like Amit Shah to declare on Indian Parliament floor to take back a large area like Aksai Chin from China (I think in summer of 2019) as it was reckless for the then Indian Defense Minister G. Fernandes to call China as India's Greatest Strategic Threat right after the Indian nuclear explosions in 1998. Such words have meaning well beyond pleasing Indian public and Chinese are not deaf. The foolish BJP politicians should have realized that quietly and calculatedly India had built itself up as an economic power and that was the right path to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 52051

Osiris said:


> Ok lets assume we are wrong, then tell us how many casualties did you suffer ?



OK, if you believe social media, then actually not a single Chinese soldier killed in this encounter according to Chinese social media, another souce in China claimed China win the fight pretty easily, and he is a retired military men from that region, asking his mates there.

I know Indians are low iq people, but please use common sense for once:

(1) Your commander of the troop is killed in this encounter
(2) Your vice-commander of the troop is believed in custody in China
(3) UK news reported 30-40 men of your troop are captured by China
(4) You have not get a single Chinese soldier captured

And this is a fight of fists and club, which basically means your troop get totally destroyed.

And you still believe Chinese side suffer heavy loss?

Anyway believe whatever make you asleep, next time when we take out new dehli maybe you can still interpret as a India victory since the Chinese troop wasted more fuel lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Cheerleaders should wait till new update but I guess dance is going on:

As of now we know that casulities happened in both sides bit china is not disclosing:






https://twitter.com/HuXijin_GT?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927447655186432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Osiris said:


> Literal translation of the word martyr in Urdu/ hindi is Shaheed. English press uses the word martyr.
> 
> On the other hand, a concept which you copied from Christians in the first place, you are claiming as your own are being proud of it?



In Pakistan civilians use the word Shaheed for its soldiers but some sold out news outlet which is only fallowed by Indians and .0000001% of libturds who seldomly use the word martyr. 
India could not even name its own country. Indo, hindu, bharat, India are all the terms given to you by invaders. 
Atleast Pakistan named itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> It is a simple adaptation of the English word martyr - carried forward from the days Royal Indian army.


Oh I know that. But when you adapted that why did you not just use the English "martyr"? Why grab the English word "martyr" then turn to Islamic rooted Arabic word "shaheed" and adopt that? Why not adapt it using your own Sanskrit? Do you NOT have a word for the English "martyr"?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

doorstar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272986326183194624
> no


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Indus Pakistan said:


> What is the word though? Do they even have the concept of "martyr"? Often when people don't have a concept they end up using foreign word for that alien concept.


Maybe Buddhism / Jainism has this concept. Tag Buddhists / Jains. Or even Hinduism may be having but the word may have been forgotten in time. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## vi-va

Arsalan said:


> IF india wants to avoid a disastrous full blown war, more than back door diplomacy they will have to get their media under control. Failure to do this mean the extremist hindutva appeasement media outlets will charge up the public with more stupid and fake news breaks like exaggerated deaths on Chinese side or tge kind of propaganda we heard a few days ago like Chinese soldiers wont fight as the are only child of their parents and calls for "making china pay". This charged up public then have to be cooled down for political purposes and that forces government into makeing ill informed rash decisions with serious consequences!! That is what happened in case of Pulwama attack where the extremist driven media put blame on Pakistan minutes after attack and the public was so charged up that gov had to take a poorly planned and executed decision of LOC intrusion that eventually led to embarrassment faced by India on Feb 27!! In case of China-India, the consequences will be even more serious.
> 
> See, this is how much the public have been misguided and made a fool. Check out the replies to this tweet confirming 20 deaths!!
> View attachment 642242
> 
> 
> Indian gov, if they want to avoid war, must control the media from propagating war hysteria!! That is more important than asking Russians to to meditate.


That's the beauty of freedom of speech and liberal democracy in India, which made government dysfunction.

Every freedom has a limit. 
Speech is action. History proved that by Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Osiris said:


> If an Indian muslim or Christian soldier dies in combat he should be called shaheed or martyr


Shaheed is one who dies for a righteous cause; primarily that cause is the glory and safety of Islam and Muslims. I do not think that the Indian Muslim soldier falls in this category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Cheerleaders should wait till new update but I guess dance is going on:
> 
> As of now we know that casulities happened in both sides bit china is not disclosing:
> 
> View attachment 642359
> 
> https://twitter.com/HuXijin_GT?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272927447655186432



Chinese didn't release their number and this is a good will to India, do you even understand what does that mean?

Basically he is mocking you, if China release their loss, which is no fatalities according to Chinese social medias, and the pictures of your dead bodies and men in custody, it leave no room for modi other than the succide mission on take on China, so China remain quiet and give his some room to fool you Indians, that's why the good will.

But anway is not very hard to fool low iq Indians anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thats what I'm saying bro. That we as muslims believe tawheed never stopped flowing from Adam to Muhammad alai salam. Even the Quran itself says that the message it has brought verifies and acknowledges the books/message of Prophets before it. 


Osiris said:


> If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.
> 
> Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Men in Green

Breaking news,
indian government and BCCI has decided not to play cricket with china. 
even though china does not have a team.

on serious not we need to high alert our armed forces modi has lost it and will try to claim victory against Pakistan only way to boost moral of indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> veer gati


Veer Ghati. Right so this is the Hindu word. So why is this not "adapted" to be used for all as a secular term given India does not operate along religious lines?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Indians on Twitter openly admitting that they're fudging the numbers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272931863812694016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Heaven - hell - apocalypse - garden of eden - adam - eve many more - all concept from other religions.
> 
> And how it is tailor made of people of particular region( a dessert region)
> 
> Can you tell us, how Quran describes heaven? Is it like a desert Oasis ?



Religious discussion is banned. Go check Zakir Naik if you want info.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Wonder what Chinese call their atheist soldiers, when they die in combat?


No idea but I fcukin sure they don't go all "Muzee" and adapt Arabic Islamic term. That I am freakin sure of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

master_13 said:


> China and Israel follows the same doctrine, neither confirm nor deny. If china says they lost less men than India, it will make India lose face and unnecessarily escalate situation, Indian nationalist will probably call for war. The only time I can think china will confirm more death is if it plays victim card, portray itself as the victim. If china has a win and doesn't want escalate situation, China could care less if Indian media claim china has 2x, 10x, or 100x more deaths, why not just take the win, shut up and be happy with it?



Don't know about Israel, they are a democracy, they have to rigorously report all their casualties. 

It's not about us, it's about you, a win or a loss, ultimately a government is answerable to its own people.

But if your government does not believe that you people are equipped to handle the truth and them keeping you in the dark, keeps you people happy, finding excuses for them, then all the power to you. May you stay in dark for ever.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Indus Pakistan said:


> No idea but I fcukin sure they don't go all "Muzee" and adapt Arabic Islamic term. That I am freakin sure of.


150 years of British Raj made Indians forget own heritage. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> Chinese didn't release their number and this is a good will to India, do you even understand what does that mean?
> 
> Basically he is mocking you, if China release their loss, which is no fatalities according to Chinese social medias, and the pictures of your dead bodies and men in custody, it leave no room for modi other than the succide mission on take on China, so China remain quiet and give his some room to fool you Indians, that's why the good will.
> 
> But anway is not very hard to fool low iq Indians anyway



I could be opposite as well. If disclose and chinse causalities are higher than India, chinese will ask to revenge.

So chinese goverment are down playing! The simple is that ....


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> Veer Ghati. Right so this is the Hindu word. So why is this not "adapted" to be used for all as a secular term given India does not operate along religious lines?



We use all three terms, Martyr, Shaheed, Veergati without any religious connotations of course. Just like how we use Bharat, India and Hindustan for the same country.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> democracy


This idiot thinks democracies always tell the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Bagheera said:


> 150 years of British Raj made Indians forget own heritage.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



1,000 years of Muslim rule. Hindus adopted all language, customs, dress, and even religious beliefs of Muslims. Today they try to bring back unspoiled Hinduism, but that religion is long gone.

You are all still obsessing over Islam and Muslims.

Hindutva can never exist without Islam. They are taught a false history that they need to win back land from Muslims. When they have no relationship to Kashmir or Pakistan lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Shaheed


As Hindus you very well won't appy religious connotation but this use clearly shows you have had huge cultural influence seeping into your society from the Muslim world. Keep that in mind when next time you point fingers at us for "converting" blah blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> This idiot thinks democracies always tell the truth.



No, dictatorial, authoritarian regimes, who are answerable to no one, are harbingers of truth.


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I could be opposite as well. If disclose and chinse causalities are higher than India, chinese will ask to revenge.
> 
> So chinese goverment are down playing! The simple is that ....



If you get a brain:

Your commander of the troop is dead
Your vice-commander of the troop is catpured
30-40 of you men are captured in China according to UK news, yet not a single Chinese is captured by you
And it is a melee fight

I guess anyone with a brain can figure out how one sided the situation was, and you still believe Chinese suffer heavy loss, more so than you

Believe whatever make you sleep, but I bet in the end we all know if a war break out, how one-sided it will be anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> As Hindus you very well won't appy religious connotation but this use clearly shows you have had huge cultural influence seeping into your society from the Muslim world. Keep that in mind when next time you point fingers at us for "converting" blah blah.



You are claiming a cultural influence from a word , that is not even your own to begin with.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Osiris said:


> We use all three terms, Martyr, Shaheed, Veergati without any religious connotations of course. Just like how we use Bharat, India and Hindustan for the same country.



Shaheed is a witness of Allah swt over the people. He/She gives his blood for Islam and Muslims in the name of Allah swt he/she ascends to Jannat without trial, he/she never dies but lives on and watches his/her Muslim people.

What kind of idol worshipper can become Shaheed? You know Allah swt never forgives polytheism, people who worship sticks and stones.



Osiris said:


> You are claiming a cultural influence from a word , that is not even your own to begin with.



Islam is transnational. Every Muslim owns the concept of shuhada, it is a divine terminology from Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> If you get a brain:
> 
> Your commander of the troop is dead
> Your vice-commander of the troop is catpured
> 30-40 of you men are captured in China according to UK news, yet not a single Chinese is captured by you
> And it is a melee fight
> 
> I guess anyone with a brain can figure out how one sided the situation was
> 
> Believe whatever make you sleep, but I bet in the end we all know if a war break out, how one-sided it will be anyway



And your govt does not guts to openly tell to their people.... why the fear...

Only saying that causalities happened in Chinese side but will not disclose...

You only can laugh if chinese govt are saying casualties happened at china side as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Shaheed is a witness of Allah swt over the people. He/She gives his blood for Islam and Muslims in the name of Allah swt he/she ascends to Jannat without trial, he/she never dies but lives on and watches his/her Muslim people.
> 
> What kind of idol worshipper can become Shaheed? You know Allah swt never forgives polytheism, people who worship sticks and stones.



You have been fed popy cock, welcome to 21st century.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Osiris said:


> You have been fed popy cock, welcome to 21st century.



Is that the best response you have for stealing Quranic terminology?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Osiris said:


> You are claiming a cultural influence from a word , that is not even your own to begin with.


We have accepted as contingent on being Muslims. What is your reason? Cultural influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20611

master_13 said:


> Indian took their number, multiple by 2 and came up with chinese casualties, LOL. I still remember they claim they shot down Pakistan fighter jet last year.
> 
> remember last year, chinese soldier fly kicked that indian soldier and it was caught on camera, Indian everywhere claim it was chinese that got kicked until it was proven it was Indian, LMAO.



https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282

don’t forget they intentionally try to fake evidence to make their armed forces look more potent
and Indian fanboys slurp the cow piss with vigour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Protest_again said:


> It's been 185 pages of bravado displayed by the cheerleaders for China.



Exactly, even chinese media is telling that casualties happened at chinese side as well...


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> We have accepted as contingent on being Muslims. What is your reason? Cultural influence.



Of Course.. British cultural influence on "our" armies.


----------



## Amaa'n

Indiam statements are getting ridiculous.

Headline 1: Intercept shows chinese lost xx number of soliders
Headline 2: US intelligence says xx number of chinese soliders killed
Headline 3: Casualties on both sides during clash, says Indian Army.

Conclusion:

Indian Army has not been able to reach the site of incident again to carryout BDA
Indian Army has no control over the situation at hand nor the situation on ground, territory is with PLA, hence no confirmed Casaulty figure
None of the personnel involved in the skimrish made it back alive to narrate the clear version, those who made it back are injured and don't know what hit them,. OTHERWISE, they would have atleast put a figure on how many PLA soliders dead.Indian media would be quoting exact or approx number of chinese directly citing the Indian Army statement. However here they are making stories left and right means Indian Army got no effing clue....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Raj-Hindustani said:


> And your govt does not guts to openly tell to their people.... why the fear...
> 
> Only saying that causalities happened in Chinese side but will not disclose...
> 
> You only can laugh if chinese govt are saying casualties happened at china side as well



If PLA has higher casualties then India then India had upper hand? If it did then they must have also captured some PLA troops right? any pictures or videos of them?

Dear Indian members, today is not your day to be here on this form if you have any shame left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> And your govt does not guts to openly tell to their people.... why the fear...
> 
> Only saying that causalities happened in Chinese side but will not disclose...



Our government never release such minor encounter to the public, since no Chinese fatalities, actually our government rarely report anything related to India anyway.

And you don't understand Chinese's culture, we don't make a huge fuss when we gained upper hand, especially towards you, since we don't expect anything less.

Unlike loudmouth such as you who can twist a loss into a victory and celebrate up and down

But our social media get quite some news and updates about the situation, in line with all the official information implied, according to the retired PLA soldiers/officers from that the region, the encounter is pretty much one-sided.

If you are too annoyed, we may release your dead bodies and captives in social media, as the last time, maybe that's why your modi government is so quiet and silent now

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Indus Pakistan said:


> We have accepted as contingent on being Muslims. What is your reason? Cultural influence.



Brother, they are thieves.

They steal our ancient history, our ancient technological achievements, they steal Islamic concepts, they steal Islamic architectural achievements, steal our language, steal our racial identity, steal our land in Kashmir.

Yet at the end of the day, these arrogant crooks will try to convince everyone that we do not have ownership over our ancestral rights, but these Austronesian aliens from South India somehow do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myth_buster_1

India is begging its people to believe that they had upper hand. 
But these people are so brainwashed that they cant even question if IA had upper hand of the situation then why do they not have any PLA POWs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flight of falcon

Protest_again said:


> It's been 185 pages of bravado displayed by the cheerleaders for China.




No it is to celebrate the loss of lungi of Indians and India in public and for world to see there is nothing that you guys are boasting about. 

India showed the world how poorly trained they are by missing the target with the most latest bombs, got their *** kicked by Pakistan Airforce, got bombed at six different locations , got their plane shot down and shot their own as well and now finally loose 20 soldiers without firing a bullet to China.....


It’s laughable and pathetic performance by a country as big as India . Perhaps you guys should fight with Bhutan to prove your strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

doorstar said:


> veergati


What is meaning of this? @Osiris


----------



## Osiris

Myth_buster_1 said:


> If PLA has higher casualties then India then it had upper hand? If it did then they must have also captured some PLA troops right? any pictures or videos of them?
> 
> Dear Indian members, today is not your day to be here on this form if you have any shame left.



Most soldiers died because they fell into the ravine, as cliff gave away. So who ever had larger number troops on the cliff, suffered heavier casualties.


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> You stole entire Bible , new and old the testaments, we are just stealing a word.




Shut your trap and don’t insult Islam . Don’t get me started about your glorious nation.

can moderators shut this troll ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Flight of falcon said:


> Perhaps you guys should fight with Bhutan to prove your strength.


They would if they got Banglas to go in first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

China's biggest weakness is that they are too strong. This makes Modi careful and patient. Modi never fights if he is not 100% sure he'll win.


----------



## Osiris

Indus Pakistan said:


> What is meaning of this? @Osiris



A soldier dying in battle.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Myth_buster_1 said:


> If PLA has higher casualties then India then it had upper hand? If it did then they must have also captured some PLA troops right? any pictures or videos of them?
> 
> Dear Indian members, today is not your day to be here on this form if you have any shame left.



Why we feel a shame, Sir..

Both sides frighted and casualties happened at both sides...

just come out from a chearleader mood! as already being tell that casualties happened in chinese side as well.

do you have any idea how many? if not than need to be relax before jumping!


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> China's biggest weakness is that they are too strong. This makes Modi careful and patient. Modi never fights if he is not 100% sure he'll win.



Right now he is hiding under his covers. No one has seen him.

Modi is nothing. He is just winging it, infact all of RSS are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba Google

Osiris said:


> If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.
> 
> Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.


Emotions aside, are you a follower of Christianity or Judaism? If not why are you talking about something which you yourself have no clue about?

Islam, Christianity, Judaism are Abrahamic religions so let us deal with our family matters - I say you better stick to your paganism.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Austronesian aliens from South India somehow do.


Now you know why I call them 'Gangus'? Even Hinduism which is spin off Vedic religion is derived from coterminous Pakistan. Meaning the Ganga's got converted to Vedic religion. Ganga was historically just a aboriginal haven.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> Our government never release such minor encounter to the public, since no Chinese fatalities, actually our government rarely report anything related to India anyway.
> 
> And you don't understand Chinese's culture, we don't make a huge fuss when we gained upper hand, especially towards you, since we don't expect anything less.
> 
> Unlike loudmouth such as you who can twist a loss into a victory and celebrate up and down
> 
> But our social media get quite some news and updates about the situation, in line with all the official information implied, according to the retired PLA soldiers/officers from that the region, the encounter is pretty much one-sided.
> 
> If you are too annoyed, we may release your dead bodies and captives in social media, as the last time, maybe that's why your modi government is so quiet and silent now



even if chinese casualties count will killed 50-500, I know! after might 10 years or 20 years later only they will release the details...


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> Heaven - hell - apocalypse - garden of eden - adam - eve many more - all concept from other religions.
> 
> And how it is tailor made of people of particular region( a dessert region)
> 
> Can you tell us, how Quran describes heaven? Is it like a desert Oasis ?



Ok, I'll make it easy for you to understand Islam because you are clearly mistaken. Muslims believe that there is one source of knowledge and he has sent down prophets and laws for people. Allah created the Quran and all other holy books. Allah sent down prophets and they all taught tawhid which is reaffirmed by the Quran. No prophet has ever gone against that teaching. Allah also mentions in the Quran that people have corrupted the previous laws and books and that is why the Quran was sent. The message has been the same since Adam and Eve. The labels are man-made. If you carefully read about Judaism or Christianity then you will understand that the Quran and Islam actually corrects their mistakes. Specifically the stories of the prophets. There is some similarities because the source is the same. 

Second point, the Quran describes heaven but essentially heaven is a peaceful place without any hardships. The garden itself is a metaphor. It represents peace and tranquility. Allah describes fruits, water, milk, and honey for a reason. It is described that way so that all people can understand this message no matter the time or place. Allah does not specify jaguars or Lambos for a reason. Heaven is not uniform and has different forms depending on what the person desires. You have to stop getting your Islamic information from atheists and actually read the Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Why we feel a shame, Sir..
> 
> Both sides frighted and casualties happened at both sides...
> 
> just come out from a chearleader mood! as already being tell that casualties happened in chinese side as well.
> 
> do you have any idea how many? if not than need to be relax before jumping!



If India had upper hand then did they capture any PLA troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

52051 said:


> If you get a brain:
> 
> Your commander of the troop is dead
> Your vice-commander of the troop is catpured
> 30-40 of you men are captured in China according to UK news, yet not a single Chinese is captured by you
> And it is a melee fight
> 
> I guess anyone with a brain can figure out how one sided the situation was, and you still believe Chinese suffer heavy loss, more so than you
> 
> Believe whatever make you sleep, but I bet in the end we all know if a war break out, how one-sided it will be anyway


This does not make any sense, what is the story in chinese media. Why are you quoting UK media?


----------



## M.Bison

Indus Pakistan said:


> Indeed. The question is not martyrdom but why Indians are using a Islamic/Arabic term? We use it because of the fact we are Muslim. In the world of Dharma and Hindi/Hinduism do they not have their own word for this concept? Or is it possible that they do not have their own word because this concept never existed in Hinduism and has been adopted from interaction with Islamic civilization?



They do have the concept but nothing is like the Shuhada. The Shuhada have a special place in the universe and their sacrifice will never be forgotten. The Hindus are trying to copy it and make it cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

M.Bison said:


> Ok, I'll make it easy for you to understand Islam because you are clearly mistaken. Muslims believe that there is one source of knowledge and he has sent down prophets and laws for people. Allah created the Quran and all other holy books. Allah sent down prophets and they all taught tawhid which is reaffirmed by the Quran. No prophet has ever gone against that teaching. Allah also mentions in the Quran that people have corrupted the previous laws and books and that is why the Quran was sent. The message has been the same since Adam and Eve. The labels are man-made. If you carefully read about Judaism or Christianity then you will understand that the Quran and Islam actually corrects their mistakes. Specifically the stories of the prophets. There is some similarities because the source is the same.
> 
> Second point, the Quran describes heaven but essentially heaven is a peaceful place without any hardships. The garden itself is a metaphor. It represents peace and tranquility. Allah describes fruits, water, milk, and honey for a reason. It is described that way so that all people can understand this message no matter the time or place. Allah does not specify jaguars or Lambos for a reason. Heaven is not uniform and has different forms depending on what the person desires. You have to stop getting your Islamic information from atheists and actually read the Quran.



If after your excellent synopsis he doesn't understand, start reporting his posts because he is trying to distract from the focus of Ladakh skirmishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Indus Pakistan said:


> Now you know why I call them 'Gangus'? Even Hinduism which is spin off Vedic religion is derived from coterminous Pakistan. Meaning the Ganga's got converted to Vedic religion. Ganga was historically just a aboriginal haven.


And proto-Ganga or real Gangus, depending on how you look at it can be seen in aboriginals in jungles of Odish like Munda, Advisi tribals etc

They are still junglee, semi-nakeds ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

zhxy said:


> China's biggest weakness is that they are too strong. This makes Modi careful and patient. Modi never fights if he is not 100% sure he'll win.


it is sinful to fight a god. in their religion all powerful entities are gods. be it Afghans, Persians, Turks Mughals, Britons in the past or the Chinese in the present

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Osiris said:


> Bull$hit.. he was being protected, had a riot shield covering - Indian officer re -assuring him that he is alright. And that pic you leaked was from weeks earlier, where you ambushed an Indian patrol and captured them. One of the reason, this conflict started in the first place.


 nothing in common, bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Modi's silence is deafening. He needs to be fixed and expelled from BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Here is the *List of credible news media *around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim*:

AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc*.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

I see another victory in making from our counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> even if chinese casualties count will killed 50-500, I know! after might 10 years or 20 years later only they will release the details...



Yes, just keep editing wiki and then citing them, and you will conquered the entire world

To be honest, it must be sad to be an indian, your inferiority complex is overwhelming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Raj-Hindustani said:


> even if chinese casualties count will killed 50-500, I know! after might 10 years or 20 years later only they will release the details...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zhxy

zhxy said:


> China's biggest weakness is that they are too strong. This makes Modi careful and patient. Modi never fights if he is not 100% sure he'll win.





doorstar said:


> it is sinful to fight a god. in their religion all powerful entities are gods. be it Afghans, Persians, Turks Mughals, Britons in the past or the Chinese in the present



Sun Tzu "Weak appearance when you are strong"

China can apply Sun Tzu's principle. India will fall into the trap. India attacked first and then China counterattack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

SuperStar20 said:


> This does not make any sense, what is the story in chinese media. Why are you quoting UK media?



Because UK media is considered third-party, and they are quite inline with your later claim, since they claimed you lost 13 men inititally, more than the 3 dead you initially claimed, and you admitted you lost 20 men latterly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

GamoAccu said:


> Here is the *List of credible news media *around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim*:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc*.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china



forget it, indians just multiple by 2, if tomorrow turns up 60 indians died not 20, they will report 120 PLA soldiers died

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.Bison

lastofthepatriots said:


>



lol oh yaar jugatbazi to nah karo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

IblinI said:


> I see another victory in making from our counterpart.



They are so out of touch with reality. Indians win only in Bollywood, they even turn battles which they lost like Panipat as some kinds of victories in their movies.

Totally delusional people. Best analogy is a cheap knockoff of Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GamoAccu

52051 said:


> Yes, just keep editing wiki and then citing them, and you will conquered the entire world
> 
> To be honest, it must be sad to be an indian, your inferiority complex is overwhelming.


Indians are busy writing on WIKIPEDIA page about the incident
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_China–India_skirmishes#cite_note-3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

I am curious how India will save face in this situation in the coming few days. I cruised through the Indian forum to see how they feel and found one good comment out of hundreds:

quote starts:
“We lost 20 of our fine men, who cares a pig's arse about how many Chinese died. If we cant prove it no body in the world cares. Ambiguity suits their narrative not ours.

As good General Hooda says, narrative of not a bullet being fired in 45 yrs goes out of the window once there are casualties.

Modi govt would loose face if there is no VISIBLE retribution for this act. Let politicians and bureaucrats do the talking and let the army do what they are best at.

3 Lessons from this face-off

1. Never trust Chini army, always carry personal weapon.
2. Never trust Chini army, always carry personal weapon.
3. Never trust Chini army, always carry personal weapon.”
End of quote.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> Sun Tzu "Weak appearance when you are strong"
> 
> China can apply Sun Tzu's principle. India will fall into the trap. India attacked first and then China counterattack.



When will Vietnam enter the war to save India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

GamoAccu said:


> Indians are busy writing on WIKIPEDIA page about the incident
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_China–India_skirmishes#cite_note-3



Good for them, what else they could do anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

GamoAccu said:


> Here is the *List of credible news media *around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim*:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc*.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china



Because Indian govt does not hide their side of causalities but china does.... once they will say than only these media will report.


----------



## Osiris

Baba Google said:


> Emotions aside, are you a follower of Christianity or Judaism? If not why are you talking about something which you yourself have no clue about?
> 
> Islam, Christianity, Judaism are Abrahamic religions so let us deal with our family matters - I say you better stick to your paganism.



I have studies all religions(all the major ones at least) and realized.

In words of Karl Marx - "religion is the impotence of the human mind to deal with occurrences it cannot understand." 

and they have one thing in common.

In words of Seneca the younger - "Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by rulers as useful.'


----------



## Indus Pakistan

What has always amused me is how India. A country at least with *seven times* greater human resources then Pakistan has failed to snatch the portion of Kashmir, Pakistan grabbed in 1948. How is that possible. Could tiny Belgium hold a sliver of territory contested with Germany for 70 years? I think we all know the reasons. Remarkably it is Pakistan that has displayed ambition to snatch rest of Kashmir. And tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## V. Makarov

My analysis:

Albert Einstein said that the World War 4 will be fought with sticks and stones. And then I read news that recently Indians are getting their soldiers killed in hand to hand combat in some mountains lol.

On a serious note, I don't expect any escalation. Their will only be *POLITICAL* changes in the region. The losing side will be only Modi and not Indian nation state. I say this because India is set to become the frontier for the next Cold War. (last time it was Pakistan's turn).

India's miscalculations and disorientation under Modi have affected India's global stance. The failed surgical strikes are also an example and now it the Ladakh fiasco.

Now ,most importantly, as far as the opinion of people in Pakistan to take Kashmir is concerned, China's advances in Ladakh change nothing. Bajwa uncle is not thinking of invading Kashmir nor he is taking any advice from PDF. In order to change the status quo in Kashmir, huge political, economic and military factors need to be changed. For example: Situation in Kashmir cannot be changed for the will of the people living there (no one cares about people in International Relations) , however the following points can initiate change the status quo over Kashmir:

1) Water terrorism of India worsens and it becomes a matter of survival for Pakistan.
2) A civil war breaks in either India or Pakistan.
3) WWIII
4)* China becomes a hyper-power and India becomes an extremely weak state (can't happen as India is weakened by a bad political setup and the disorientation is temporary)
*
The main point is that the skirmishes in Ladakh are just "*tactical happenings*". Just like the 27th February "happening". Such blunders are embarrassing but have little affect on future outcomes. Such events attract a lot of traffic over defence forums for trolling and memes (just look at this thread go on and on with utter garbage, point scoring), but you will seldom find a good analysis that assesses the situation from a neutral position that can help a normal person understand the situation and predict the coming future. I would want the moderators to be more generous with positive ratings and an option to show messages with positive rating in a thread. This will help clean out 95% of this thread.

The skirmishes in Ladakh show a weak Indian resolve to defend her territory. According to International law, India is entitled to build infrastructure on her side of the border, but when China thought that those projects were a threat to national security and the CPEC, Beijing initiated an offensive by justifying the offensive through technicalities in previous agreements.

*The situation is favorable for Pakistan* but in the long run,....I just hope that the Pak-China relation continues to be one based on *mutual courtesy and respect*. The last thing I want is Pakistan becoming a client state of China after the total collapse of India under Modi. (this is something, maybe, coming way into the future)

So in a nutshell, *just enjoy this victory over India as CPEC is a bit safer, maybe*. But at the same time I want PDFians to understand that the skirmish does not mean that its time to invade Kashmir from 2 sides. War cannot solve the Kashmir problem as there will be no one to enjoy the gains achieved from the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kursed

Bollywood will need to come up with more history-revising, feel-good movies. These are bad times for the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I know! after might 10 years or 20 years later only they will release the details.


You're going to wait 10 to 20 years to be proven right or is it that you just want the situation to de-escalate quickly as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

GamoAccu said:


> Indians are busy writing on WIKIPEDIA page about the incident
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_China–India_skirmishes#cite_note-3



they can only win in Bollywood and usa media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When will Vietnam enter the war to save India?



More like who will save China now?
All we are seeing is lot of articles by Chinese controlled media for peace...

What do you think happened yesterday?
Only Indian soldiers died?

Probably for the first time in decades that any nation has decided to kill & die to stop the Chinese in it's tracks.

Watch this thread for next month, you will realize that dragons don't exist and have never existed


----------



## Baba Google

Osiris said:


> I have studies all religions(all the major ones at least) and realized.
> 
> In words of Karl Marx - "religion is the impotence of the human mind to deal with occurrences it cannot understand."
> 
> and they have one thing in common.
> 
> In words of Seneca the younger - "Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by rulers as useful.'



Since you have studied religions all the major ones, why are you then giving me examples of infidels? why don't you yourself be an example?


----------



## IblinI

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They are so out of touch with reality. Indians win only in Bollywood, they even turn battles which they lost like Panipat as some kinds of victories in their movies.
> 
> Totally delusional people. Best analogy is a cheap knockoff of Nazis.


I sometimes too wish to see actual photo, videos released from our side, they simply can't understand the good gesture, facesaving.



pothead said:


> Watch this thread for next month, you will realize that dragons don't exist and have never existed


Mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

V. Makarov said:


> My analysis:
> 
> Albert Einstein said that the World War 4 will be fought with sticks and stones. And then I read news that recently Indians are getting their soldiers killed in hand to hand combat in some mountains lol. Good to see modern soldiers practicing for the future.
> 
> On a serious note, I don't expect any escalation. Their will only be *POLITICAL* changes in the region. The losing side will be only Modi and not Indian nation state. I say this because India is set to become the frontier for the next Cold War. (last time it was Pakistan's turn).
> 
> India's miscalculations and disorientation under Modi have affected India's global stance. The failed surgical strikes are also an example and now it the Ladakh fiasco.
> 
> I also dont expect the Kashmir problem to be solved if China is doing a small power show in Ladakh. Bajwa uncle is not thinking of invading Kashmir nor he is taking any advice from PDF. In order to change the status quo in Kashmir, huge political, economic and military factors need to be changed. For example: Situation in Kashmir cannot be changed for the will of the people living there (no one cares about people in International Relations) , however the following points can initiate change the status quo over Kashmir:
> 
> 1) Water terrorism of India worsens and it becomes a matter of survival for Pakistan.
> 2) A civil war breaks in either India or Pakistan.
> 3) WWIII
> 4)* China becomes a hyper-power and India becomes an extremely weak state (can't happen as India is weakened by a bad political setup and the disorientation is temporary)
> *
> The main point is that the skirmishes in Ladakh are just "*tactical happenings*". Just like the 27th February "happening". Such blunders are embarrassing but have little affect on future outcomes. Such events attract a lot of traffic over defence forums for trolling and memes (just look at this thread go on and on with utter garbage, point scoring), but you will seldom find a good analysis that assesses the situation from a neutral position that can help a normal person understand the situation and predict the coming future. I would want the moderators to be more generous with positive ratings and an option to show messages with positive rating in a thread. This will help clean out 95% of this thread.
> 
> The skirmishes in Ladakh show a weak Indian resolve to defend her territory. According to International law, India is entitled to build infrastructure on her side of the border, but when China thought that those projects were a threat to national security and the CPEC, Beijing initiated an offensive by justifying the offensive through technicalities in previous agreements.
> 
> *The situation is favorable for Pakistan* but in the long run,....I just hope that the Pak-China relation continues to be one based on *mutual courtesy and respect*. The last thing I want is Pakistan becoming a client state of China after the total collapse of India under Modi. (this is something, maybe, coming way into the future)
> 
> So in a nutshell, *just enjoy this victory over India as CPEC is a bit safer, maybe*. But at the same time I want PDFians to understand that the skirmish does not mean that its time to invade Kashmir from 2 sides. War cannot solve the Kashmir problem as there will be no one to enjoy the gains achieved from the war.



Your analysis has lots of gaps and makes no sense. I don't even have the 30 minus to go through it and break it apart.

This is a huge event. First time both sides traded fire leading to casualties in over 50+ years. This event is as big as the US drawdown in Afghanistan. This front has always been ignored by India/China. Soldiers stationed on this border don't even carry guns. All this is set to change rapidly after these events.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Protest_again

Flight of falcon said:


> No it is to celebrate the loss of lungi of Indians and India in public and for world to see there is nothing that you guys are boasting about.
> 
> India showed the world how poorly trained they are by missing the target with the most latest bombs, got their *** kicked by Pakistan Airforce, got bombed at six different locations , got their plane shot down and shot their own as well and now finally loose 20 soldiers without firing a bullet to China.....
> 
> 
> It’s laughable and pathetic performance by a country as big as India . Perhaps you guys should fight with Bhutan to prove your strength.


Like I said, Internet bravado. For one thing, China will be seen as enemy by Indian public. That's all this episode accomplished. Cheerleaders you can carry on.


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> I have studies all religions(all the major ones at least) and realized.
> 
> In words of Karl Marx - "religion is the impotence of the human mind to deal with occurrences it cannot understand."
> 
> and they have one thing in common.
> 
> In words of Seneca the younger - "Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by rulers as useful.'



If you think that religion is useless then why use the terminology? Either way, shaheed has religious connotations why does a secular Indian Hindu army use that to describe their dead? Indians have a serious identity crisis. From biryani to the way you guys dress it is all from another place. Even you have changed your ideology to not match your compadres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Usman.87

I suspect there 5-10 deaths for PLA.


----------



## HAIDER

A master strategy by China, slowly cutting off Ladakh from rest of India. It's out Indian hand now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Protest_again said:


> It's been 185 pages of bravado displayed by the cheerleaders for China.


This is completely insignificant compared to the Bollywood decisive victory which will be spun by Modi's minions in the days to come. Stay tuned

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

kursed said:


> Bollywood will need to come up with more history-revising, feel-good movies. These are bad times for the local population.



A hundred Bollywood movies won't erase this humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mamluk

Can someone please explain to me what's this "Chinese intercepts"? I'm concerned because the number could be missing a few 0s at the end.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

untitled said:


> You're going to wait 10 to 20 years to be proven right or is it that you just want the situation to de-escalate quickly as of now



No, I am going.... because we already know that casualties happened in Chinese side at well... 

Only count is not confirmed "Officially"


----------



## Osiris

M.Bison said:


> If you think that religion is useless then why use the terminology? Either way, shaheed has religious connotations why does a secular Indian Hindu army use that to describe their dead? Indians have a serious identity crisis. From biryani to the way you guys dress it is all from another place. Even you have changed your ideology to not match your compadres.



Because it is secular it uses all three terminologies, Christian , Hindu and Islamic, regardless of the faith of the soldier ..who laid down his or her life.


----------



## doorstar

Shawnee said:


> Modi govt would loose face if there is no VISIBLE retribution for this act. Let politicians and bureaucrats do the talking and let the army do what they are best at.


 what? sodomy, rape, fake encounters, lynchings and wife-swapping parties?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Figaro

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Can someone please explain to me what's this "Chinese intercepts"? I'm concerned because the number could be missing a few 0s at the end.


What more is there to explain other than fake news? Someone probably just conjured a random number and threw it to the media as a face saving measure for India ... what else is there to say. As always, the Indian side will play victim and try to spin such incidents as a heroic tale of their "outnumbered" troops "bravely" defending their territory. The Chinese intercepts part is just to add fake credibility

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Protest_again

untitled said:


> This is completely insignificant compared to the Bollywood decisive victory which will be spun by Modi's minions in the days to come. Stay tuned


Obviously Bollywood is from India, which is a party to this conflict. What exactly is the cheerleaders part in this conflict except wait cheerleading?


----------



## Shawnee

doorstar said:


> what? sodomy, rape, fake encounters, lynchings and wife-swapping parties?



Not sure. Taking revenge in Kashmir can be one way of doing it.
.......


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Indus Pakistan said:


> How is Surgical Strike on China going?
> 
> How is Chah Bahar going?
> 
> How are the imports of Iranian oil going?


Answers:

Bad
Bad
Bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> Because it is secular it uses all three terminologies, Christian , Hindu and Islamic, regardless of the faith of the soldier ..who laid down his or her life.



Using all three doesn't mean it conforms to secularism. It is actually anti-secular. Secular is the absence of all religious or spiritual ideas. Not the acceptance of all religions. Ever heard of separation of church and state? LOL . You barely understand secularism let alone all major religions of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

viva_zhao said:


>


I think next mega move will be from China in coming winter. Because Indian supply lines not accessible in winter. Plus, there is only one highway Indian built to connect Ladakh region from rest of India. If China cut the road, then Indians are doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Thats because he was rescued the next moment and fallowed by this action lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a thief going to announce he robed 100 million from a bank? No right? China is quite because they killed many many many Indian soldiers and are the aggressors and right so.


Mate, not a good thing showing images of dead. Irrespective of nationality. It actually serves no purpose.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Indus Pakistan said:


> Mate, not a good thing showing images of dead. Irrespective of nationality. It actually serves no purpose.


they are not dead, they just chillin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Osiris

M.Bison said:


> Using all three doesn't mean it conforms to secularism. It is actually anti-secular. Secular is the absence of all religious or spiritual ideas. Not the acceptance of all religions. Ever heard of separation of church and state? LOL . You barely understand secularism let alone all major religions of the world.


Using all 3 without any religious connotation ..does.


----------



## S10

HAIDER said:


> I think next mega move will be from China in coming winter. Because Indian supply lines not accessible in winter. Plus, there is only one highway Indian built to connect Ladakh region from rest of India. If China cut the road, then Indians are doomed.


China doesn't want to escalate. The current military focus is Taiwan and South China Sea. No firearm was used in this clash by both sides, which means nobody is interested in open warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

Osiris said:


> I would, but then me giving a piece of my mind, on what I think about religious nutjobs .. might not be much appreciated .. especially here.


 The people you've quoted in the previous post, are they infallible in nature? Or are they Bhagwan ka Roop? If not why are you taking their word for it? They are just as common as you and me don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esgalduin

ANI is the mouthpiece of the BJP-led government. I do not expect China to be clear about their casualty figures (casualty doesn't just mean dead people, it also refers to injured people) but then again, I don't expect any Indian sources to be credible. This is still a developing situation but the point is, even if China lost a hundred soldiers (not that I believe they did), they still hold Indian territory.


----------



## Amaa'n

Osiris said:


> Most soldiers died because they fell into the ravine, as cliff gave away. So who ever had larger number troops on the cliff, suffered heavier casualties.


common sense would say that the mighty and large force would have pushed the weaker ones into a corner to the point that they fell off the cliff into the ravine ....heavier and large troops don't get push off the hilltop

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## m3milk

SuperStar20 said:


> This does not make any sense, what is the story in chinese media. Why are you quoting UK media?



Why is everyone so curious about casualties? So people could compare which side killed more. Then the winner could claim victory of the battle? I am so grieved to see people getting excited about death tolls. 

And I don't think Chinese government gonna reveal the actual number in the near future. No matter Chinese casualties is more or less than Indian, revealing it now only would escalate the tension. 2020 is already a mess, let's not adding a war between 2 nuclear countries to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Not sure. Taking revenge in Kashmir can be one way of doing it.
> 
> That will not rebuild the deterrence though. To bring back the deterrence a direct confrontation with China is needed.
> .......



What matters is not losing 20 soldiers. It is losing your deterrence.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

Osiris said:


> Using all 3 without any religious connotation ..does.



The word automatically implies religion and has religious connotations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Protest_again said:


> Obviously Bollywood is from India, which is a party to this conflict.


I was talking about Bollywood's detachment from reality and matrix like enslaving effect it has on the average Indian



Protest_again said:


> What is the cheerleaders part in this conflict expect, wait cheerleading?


We are a party to this conflict and we are cheering the winning side unlike the Bollywood version which is probably not even on the drawing board as the not so creative writers are in shock as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Protest_again said:


> Like I said, Internet bravado. For one thing, China will be seen as enemy by Indian public. That's all this episode accomplished. Cheerleaders you can carry on.


No it won't ... I can guarantee both sides will forget about this incident in a couple months. India needs China to prosper economically. Besides China who do you think would be willing to invest tens or hundreds of billions of dollars into India? No wonder why the Indian gov and Modi are staying quiet about this incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> common sense would say that the mighty and large force would have pushed the weaker ones into a corner to the point that they fell off the cliff into the ravine ....heavier and large troops don't get push off the hilltop


That would be true, had the loose soil of cliff not given away, under the weight of so many soldiers.


----------



## doorstar

Indus Pakistan said:


> Mate, not a good thing showing images of dead. Irrespective of nationality. It actually serves no purpose.


those in the photo are not dead just tied down after having been given a seeing to some weeks ago after they tried to lynch a Chinese envoy/liaison officer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Can someone please explain to me what's this "Chinese intercepts"?


Probably used the same methods they used to determine the 350 dead at Balakot

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drumstick

Figaro said:


> What more is there to explain other than fake news? Someone probably just conjured a random number and threw it to the media as a face saving measure for India ... what else is there to say. As always, the Indian side will play victim and try to spin such incidents as a heroic tale of their "outnumbered" troops "bravely" defending their territory. The Chinese intercepts part is just to add fake credibility



let the chinese refute this and come clean... why are you defending this? its very unusual for anyone else defending.


----------



## beijingwalker

*US hopes for 'peaceful resolution' after India-China clash*
Last Updated On *17 June,2020* 06:58 am

WASHINGTON (AFP) - The United States voiced hope that India and China will peacefully resolve differences after New Delhi said at least 20 troops died in the Asian powers deadliest clash in decades.

"Both India and China have expressed a desire to de-escalate, and we support a peaceful resolution of the current situation," a State Department spokesperson said.

The spokesperson said the United States was "closely monitoring" the situation and, referring to India s announcement of casualties, said: "We offer our condolences to their families."

US President Donald Trump last month said he was ready to mediate between India and China, although his administration could not offer further details on what he was proposing.

The State Department spokesperson said Trump discussed the situation with China in a June 2 phone call with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

India is an emerging ally of the United States, which has mounting friction with China on multiple fronts.

Alice Wells, then the top State Department official for South Asia, last month said that China was seeking to upset the status quo with India and had to be "resisted."

https://dunyanews.tv/en/World/550006-US-hopes-for-/'peaceful-resolution/'-after-India-China-clash


----------



## Figaro

drumstick said:


> let the chinese refute this and come clean... why are you defending this? its very unusual for anyone else defending.


Because this sounds like nonsense to me ... yesterday I saw that the Indians suffered 3 killed and immediately they said the Chinese lost 5 to 7 people. Now I see over 20 Indians killed and they claim 43 Chinese dead. I can guarantee that if India announces the death toll to be higher in the coming days, they will revise the Chinese death toll even higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## master_13

Osiris said:


> Don't know about Israel, they are a democracy, they have to rigorously report all their casualties.
> 
> It's not about us, it's about you, a win or a loss, ultimately a government is answerable to its own people.
> 
> But if your government does not believe that you people are equipped to handle the truth and them keeping you in the dark, keeps you people happy, finding excuses for them, then all the power to you. May you stay in dark for ever.



Israel doesn't confirm nor deny military action against others, even to its own people, it's common practice, don't delude yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Protest_again

untitled said:


> I was talking about Bollywood's detachment from reality and matrix like enslaving effect it has on the average Indian
> 
> 
> We are a party to this conflict and we are cheering the winning side unlike the Bollywood version which is probably not even on the drawing board as the not so creative writers are in shock as of now



All through out the thread the actual chinese are pretty mild in their reactions and are unanimously wants a peaceful relationship with India. Cheerleaders wants the opposite. Lol.

How are you party to this conflict? If you really are why not open another front from your side, rather than bravado on an internet forum. Lol.


----------



## Amaa'n

*If anyone looking for a ban, go ahead with off topic religious discussion*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

untitled said:


> I was talking about Bollywood's detachment from reality and matrix like enslaving effect it has on the average Indian
> 
> 
> We are a party to this conflict and we are cheering the winning side unlike the Bollywood version which is probably not even on the drawing board as the not so creative writers are in shock as of now



Do you know how many chinese casulities?

As it is confirmed that casualties happened at chinese side as well before telling they won and jumping at outside the boundary-line?


----------



## Usman.87

Reliable sources within China are now confirming 7 fatalities of PLA soldiers. It says that Indian soldiers transgressed their territory. After repeated warnings, there was a fight in which Indian commanding officer was the first casualty. 
Retd Indian soldier Major Gaurav is tweeting about heavy firing on LAC. The situation may spiral into a bloody coflict where heavy arms could be used. This is not the time to fight a war. The world economy may shatter. I say sit on the peace table and resolve. One way might be to restore Laddakh's previous special status as per the 1953 resolution. Jammu can be the union territory. I'm suspecting this is the Chinese demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Usman.87 said:


> Reliable sources within China are now confirming 7 fatalities of PLA soldiers. It says that Indian soldiers transgressed their territory. After repeated warnings, there was a fight in which Indian commanding officer was the first casualty.
> Retd Indian soldier Major Gaurav is tweeting about heavy firing on LAC. The situation may spiral into a bloody coflict where heavy arms could be used. This is not the time to fight a war. The world economy may shatter. I say sit on the peace table and resolve. One way might be to restore Laddakh's previous special status as per the 1953 resolution. Jammu can be the union territory. I'm suspecting this is the Chinese demand.


If you have "reliable" sources then please link them ...


----------



## 52051

As expected the US is behind all this

Who could ever know the Harvard 2020 study on India's military superiority over China now is just about as reliable as the John Hopkins 2019 study on world health security rank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protest_again

Figaro said:


> No it won't ... I can guarantee both sides will forget about this incident in a couple months. India needs China to prosper economically. Besides China who do you think would be willing to invest tens or hundreds of billions of dollars into India? No wonder why the Indian gov and Modi are staying quiet about this incident


China enjoys trade surplus with India to the tune of $53 billion a year. Chinese FDI into India is less than 2 billion a year. So don't flatter yourself if you are Chinese. India is a democracy, here sentiments matter. It'll not be trade as usual, I can guarantee it. But my comment was not about eventual result of this conflict but the put down the cheerleaders hope of a full on war. The casualty numbers is nothing to worry about for each side at this moment. The consequent change in perception is the key. This will enable political leadership to firmly get in the US led anti-China camp without political repercussions. Congrats to China.


----------



## Figaro

master_13 said:


> Israel doesn't confirm nor deny military action against others, even to its own people, it's common practice, don't delude yourself.


No country is obligated to report its casualty count after an encounter. Some militaries do like the US and NATO ... others like Israel and Russia do not. Just because the Chinese side hasn't released a count doesn't mean they didnt suffer any casualties ... but at the same time this doesn't mean the Chinese suffered more casualties than the Indian side, which is what many Indian posters somehow believe.


----------



## beijingwalker

*UN Chief Urges India, China To Exercise Restraint After Violent Face-off At Galwan Valley*
UN chief Antonio Guterres on Tuesday expressed concern over reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control (LAC) between India and China.
Written By
Jay Pandya






UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on Tuesday expressed concern over reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control (LAC) between India and China and urged both sides to exercise "maximum restraint".

*'We take positive note of reports...'*
Spokesperson of United Nations Secretary General has reacted to the violent clashes that took place between India and China at the LAC. 

"We're concerned about reports of violence & deaths at Line of Actual Control between India & China & urge both sides to exercise maximum restraint. We take positive note of reports that 2 countries have engaged to deescalate the situation," said associate spokesperson of United Nations Secy-General. 

https://www.republicworld.com/world...ing-antonio-guterres-ladakh-lac-pla-army.html


----------



## untitled

Protest_again said:


> All through out the thread the actual chinese are pretty mild in their reactions and are unanimously wants a peaceful relationship


Of course they would. They have done their job. They want to deesclate from a position of strength just like we did on 27 feb 2019



Protest_again said:


> Cheerleaders wants the opposite.


Sorry if we can't help seeing Modi's minions doing the walk of shame



Protest_again said:


> How are you party to this conflict? If you really are why not open another front fr


What the Chinese have done, we have been doing for years. You haven't even come clean regarding the beating you got on 27th Feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Protest_again said:


> China enjoys trade surplus with India to the tune of $53 billion a year. Chinese FDI into India is less than 2 billion a year. India is a democracy, here sentiments matter. It'll not be trade as usual, I can guarantee it. But my comment was not about eventual result of this conflict but the put down the cheerleaders hope of a full on war.


Chinese companies like Bytedance and Xiaomi have made huge inroads into India in recent years. They employee many Indian workers in places from factories to R&D centers ... surely the Indian government would not want to lose all of this through a border incident whose origins are very disputed? But yes obviously a war would be in no one's interests. Both China and India are huge nuclear powers with massive professional militaries and should act as such ...


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> No country is obligated to report its casualty count after an encounter. Some militaries do like the US and NATO ... others like Israel and Russia do not. Just because the Chinese side hasn't released a count doesn't mean they didnt suffer any casualties ... but at the same time this doesn't mean the Chinese suffered more casualties than the Indian side, which is what many Indian posters somehow believe.



Agreed!

Casulities happened at both sides.. the difference is that India is not hiding but china is...


----------



## Baba Google

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *If anyone looking for a ban, go ahead with off topic religious discussion*


 You should add this line right under the above content google ad, this way we all will know PDF intentions and refrain from religious discussions.


----------



## drumstick

Figaro said:


> Because this sounds like nonsense to me ... yesterday I saw that the Indians suffered 3 killed and immediately they said the Chinese lost 5 to 7 people. Now I see over 20 Indians killed and they claim 43 Chinese dead. I can guarantee that if India announces the death toll to be higher in the coming days, they will revise the Chinese death toll even higher.



ok, let this sound anything to you. its insignificant to prove anything to you, its none of anyone business than Indians and chinese.....


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Usman.87 said:


> Reliable sources within China are now confirming 7 fatalities of PLA soldiers. It says that Indian soldiers transgressed their territory. After repeated warnings, there was a fight in which Indian commanding officer was the first casualty.
> Retd Indian soldier Major Gaurav is tweeting about heavy firing on LAC. The situation may spiral into a bloody coflict where heavy arms could be used. This is not the time to fight a war. The world economy may shatter. I say sit on the peace table and resolve. One way might be to restore Laddakh's previous special status as per the 1953 resolution. Jammu can be the union territory. I'm suspecting this is the Chinese demand.



Where’s your sources, buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Osiris said:


> That would be true, had the loose soil of cliff not given away, under the weight of so many soldiers.


than how come how chine casualties be higher if cliff gave away under weight of IA soliders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Protest_again

untitled said:


> Of course they would. They have done their job. They want to deesclate from a position of strength just like we did on 27 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sorry if we can't help seeing Modi's minions doing the walk of shame
> 
> 
> What the Chinese have done, we have been doing for years. You haven't even come clean regarding the beating you got on 27th Feb 2019


You are talking as if you conquered Kashmir on Feb 27th. We got Kashmir into our fold after that. Imran keeps begging the world to take a look at Kashmir. Tell me, how successful is he? Cheerleaders and their bravado. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Casulities happened at both sides.. the difference is that India is not hiding but china is...


What makes you think China is hiding the casualty number? Do you really believe they sustained higher casualty rates than the Indians when at least 20 Indians are confirmed dead and over 40 were captured and released back by the Chinese (per Indian statistics)?


----------



## untitled

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Do you know how many chinese casulities?


I don't know. Maybe there are casualties on the Chinese side. But why second guress? Why not actually inflict losses on the PLA? 

But so far it isn't looking good for the Indian military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

drumstick said:


> ok, let this sound anything to you. its insignificant to prove anything to you, its none of anyone business than Indians and chinese.....


Surely individuals other than those of Chinese or Indian nationalities can comment on the state of the Chinese Indian border dispute right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Figaro said:


> No country is obligated to report its casualty count after an encounter. Some militaries do like the US and NATO ... others like Israel and Russia do not. Just because the Chinese side hasn't released a count doesn't mean they didnt suffer any casualties ... but at the same time this doesn't mean the Chinese suffered more casualties than the Indian side, which is what many Indian posters somehow believe.



Agreed, India has reported numbers. I doubt China will report causalities and they have right not to do so. 

I'm still puzzled if number are as stated in this thread (20+43). Those are too many to die in hand to hand combat. There is something fishy going on. We'll have to wait for few more days to get truth. Too much disinformation is floating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

sms said:


> Agreed, India has reported numbers. I doubt China will report causalities and they have right not to do so.
> 
> I'm still puzzled if number are as stated in this thread (20+43). Those are too many to die in hand to hand combat. There is something fishy going on. We'll have to wait for few more days to get truth. Too much disinformation is floating.


It is very surprising that there is not a video evidence of this ... there was video evidence from both sides in the May encounters which were much smaller. But clearly this one was very severe and there is no footage from neither side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Figaro said:


> Chinese companies like Bytedance and Xiaomi have made huge inroads into India in recent years. They employee many Indian workers in places from factories to R&D centers ... surely the Indian government would not want to lose all of this through a border incident whose origins are very disputed? But yes obviously a war would be in no one's interests. Both China and India are huge nuclear powers with massive professional militaries and should act as such ...


They are in India to make products to sell Indians. They are not in it for charity. India was graceful enough to allow it and appreciated their products. But that all will change from now on. India is a market with it's own sensibilities. National security is key to us. We were apprehensive about China for supporting Pakistan but people didn't have aversion to China. None saw it as an enemy. Today, it changed.


----------



## drumstick

chinese dont want to confirm or reject the 43 number for a reason, 
it simply put the ccp credibility back home in line of fire. as soon as the body bags starts going back home in interior china the ccp will loose its support base which has already eroded ever since xi took over.

Indian sources have the intercepts with them, china can always confirm or flat out reject Indian claim what stops the mighty global times or ccp wolf warriors?

if this war continues for few more days the death count will increase and ccp wont have face to show to the families who lost their only son for no apparent reason.

you see the blood is boiling under the surface in china and it will take a small trigger to bring it on surface. 

xi has failed chinese on multiple front, and wuhan virus is now spreading in beijing which is very significant development.... second wave is always more dangerous than the first one.


----------



## Usman.87

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> than how come how chine casualties be higher if cliff gave away under weight of IA soliders


I was listening to Ndt


sms said:


> Agreed, India has reported numbers. I doubt China will report causalities and they have right not to do so.
> 
> I'm still puzzled if number are as stated in this thread (20+43). Those are too many to die in hand to hand combat. There is something fishy going on. We'll have to wait for few more days to get truth. Too much disinformation is floating.


I agree. There must be recording of the fist fight if it ever happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

doorstar said:


> all I ever done was clarify the misused words and explained their linguistic meaning. bharati was claiming shahadat/martyrdom for his dead rapist pajeets and Indus Pakistan objected and the injun went on an insulting spree


 count me in, I also don't wanna get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIG21DOWN

Thamizh Puli said:


> it is comical as always to see Pakistanis jumping up and down in their sad state when India and China are in conflict. Don't worry, these are big countries and know how to deal with issues.
> 
> "The clash in the Galwan Valley this time has led to casualties on both sides, indicating China-India border tensions, amid constant frictions, may spiral out of control. We notice that the leadership of the two militaries has exercised restraint after the incident, indicating that both sides would like to handle the conflict peacefully and not let the conflict escalate. It is noteworthy that the Chinese side did not disclose the number of casualties of the Chinese military, a move that aims to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating."
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191846.shtml


Yea big countries panic and shoot down their own helicopter killing 6 and lose their jet to a country 8x smaller then back down. Lay off the bollywood dilusions bhakth. Never seen such a dilusional country which thinks they are a superpower especially after losing an air battle to a country 8x smaller.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Peace, Peace under New Status Quo.


----------



## sms

Figaro said:


> It is very surprising that there is not a video evidence of this ... there was video evidence from both sides in the May encounters which were much smaller. But clearly this one was very severe and there is no footage from neither side?



That's good point, let's wait.
I'll not take claim from both side, media, cheer leaders on all three sides with ton of salt till we get full story.
We have seen many conflicts/ riots and it impossible comprehend that so many soldiers died fighting with fist and clubs.


----------



## Yaseen1

india is falsely claiming about chineses causalities as evident from fact that they are unable to liberate one inch from chinese invaded land but on the other chinese have refused to handover captured area back to india during talks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

So much for US will fight for us. Hmm Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

Figaro said:


> Surely individuals other than those of Chinese or Indian nationalities can comment on the state of the Chinese Indian border dispute right?



look it not personal against you, but the thing is anyone else does not matter right now. whatever they feel and whatever they like to happen....
this incident will be detailed out and avenged at the right time and that will be very soon....


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> What makes you think China is hiding the casualty number? Do you really believe they sustained higher casualty rates than the Indians when at least 20 Indians are confirmed dead and over 40 were captured and released back by the Chinese (per Indian statistics)?



no, I don't believe the count will over 40..

but Chinese media only quoted "*Casulities, means it will be between 2 to around 20..... *

I don't want to assume anything on count!


----------



## untitled

Protest_again said:


> You are talking as if you conquered Kashmir on Feb 27th.


No we just inflicted serious losses on the Indian military after which it almost took a week for your brass to come back to their senses



Protest_again said:


> We got Kashmir into our fold after that. Imran keeps begging the world to take a look at Kashmir.


IOK was already in your fold. All you did was unleash hindutva terror on the local innocent Kashmiri people for just being Muslim.

BTW how much of sq km of 'conquered' Kasmir have you lost to PLA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Cliftonite said:


> So much for US will fight for us. Hmm Indians?


Oh, please. It's the diplomatic talk. You are foolish to expect provocative remarks during a press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Social media in China gives out the details of the encounter:

(1) Chinese construction workers doing some construction work near the river.
(2) Indian soldiers lead by the dead colonel, attack the Chinese construction workers, resulting in two workers injured.
(3) Workers called the PLA and a fight begins.
(4) The melee fight last about a few hours, and Chinese just throw many of the beaten Indians soldiers into the river nearby, the fight end at around 16:00PM
(5) Many of serious injured Indians are captured by Chinese, some of them dead due to injured by the next morning, some of the Indians bodies are floating in the river, some of these bodies are taken by Indians in the night, other bodies are taken by Chinese in the next morning.
(6) No guns and firearms are used, the dead are mostly died of stone and club inflicted wound on the heads.

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2628165&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272963703319609344

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

drumstick said:


> chinese dont want to confirm or reject the 43 number for a reason,
> it simply put the ccp credibility back home in line of fire. as soon as the body bags starts going back home in interior china the ccp will loose its support base which has already eroded ever since xi took over.
> 
> Indian sources have the intercepts with them, china can always confirm or flat out reject Indian claim what stops the mighty global times or ccp wolf warriors?
> 
> if this war continues for few more days the death count will increase and ccp wont have face to show to the families who lost their only son for no apparent reason.
> 
> you see the blood is boiling under the surface in china and it will take a small trigger to bring it on surface.
> 
> xi has failed chinese on multiple front, and wuhan virus is now spreading in beijing which is very significant development.... second wave is always more dangerous than the first one.



Don't worry about XI and CCP man. We lost 20+ people for no reason without change in the ground situation.
We should make Modi accountable for this. He is kind of shameless and gutless. He was sending Army commander for diplomatic talks. He should have made phone call/talk directly to the chinese leadership. He is good in brainwashing people for votes. Other than that he is good for nothing 

It is hard to believe we can kill 40 people with sticks and rods.


----------



## Mighty Lion

*India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
*Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020





The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.

*American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.

[
READ:

China’s Test of the West ]
Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.

The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.

In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.

"The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."

The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."

Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.

[
MORE:

India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.

Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.


Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security

Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ... 


https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


----------



## Patriot forever

drumstick said:


> chinese dont want to confirm or reject the 43 number for a reason,
> it simply put the ccp credibility back home in line of fire. as soon as the body bags starts going back home in interior china the ccp will loose its support base which has already eroded ever since xi took over.
> 
> Indian sources have the intercepts with them, china can always confirm or flat out reject Indian claim what stops the mighty global times or ccp wolf warriors?
> 
> if this war continues for few more days the death count will increase and ccp wont have face to show to the families who lost their only son for no apparent reason.
> 
> you see the blood is boiling under the surface in china and it will take a small trigger to bring it on surface.
> 
> xi has failed chinese on multiple front, and wuhan virus is now spreading in beijing which is very significant development.... second wave is always more dangerous than the first one.



Hahaha the so called intercepts only claim 43 casualties (killed + injured). Where did the Indians come up with 43 killed? All this thread Indians are running their mouth and claiming 43 fatalities, even ANI (the concocted source doesn't clàim so). Pathetic.


----------



## Protest_again

untitled said:


> No we just inflicted serious losses on the Indian military after which it almost took a week for your brass to come back to their senses
> 
> 
> IOK was already in your fold. All you did was unleash hindutva terror on the local innocent Kashmiri people for just being Muslim.
> 
> BTW how much of sq km of 'conquered' Kasmir have you lost to PLA?


Again cheerleading for China. Let Chinese boast. If it was already Indian Kashmir, Why was Imran perturbed by Indian move that he rant so much at the UN?


----------



## Yaseen1

result speaks about who is wining as india has not invaded china but chinese have captured indian territory which shows india is on losing side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Indus Pakistan said:


> This idiot thinks democracies always tell the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## untitled

SuperStar20 said:


> It is hard to believe we can kill 40 people with sticks and rods.


It was DRDO Kali laser. Hence the silence from India. It's classified

Bollywood script writers.. Are you reading this?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Cliftonite said:


> So much for US will fight for us. Hmm Indians?


We are slowly but surely bringing them around. This decade lip service. Next decade action. We play the longest game you see. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Yaseen1

causalities not matter as far as india is unable to push back chinese army from region as these figures cannot be verified by trusting u.s who have self interest against china

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bagheera said:


> 150 years of British Raj made Indians forget own heritage.


So the British made you forget your own heritage but then foisted Islamic heritage on you which you lot adopted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> than how come how chine casualties be higher if cliff gave away under weight of IA soliders



Because Chinese troops were more number, clashes took place near Indian patrol point 14, where chinese had setup camps in Galwan area at the beginning of last month.

As per the june 6th agreement they were suppose to withdraw and pull back 2.5 Km. (similarly Indian camp was suppose to withdrawn 2.5 Km from the spot) 

An Indian patrol sent to verify, if the Chinese had withdrawn clashed with Chinese soldiers, who were still encamped.
After initial fighting broke out, Indian reinforcement(a second patrol party which was in the rear) rushed to PP14 and Chinese called in heavier reinforcement to the spot from their camp nearby and under the weight of all those soldiers, the cliff face gave way, many soldiers from both sides fell into shlyok river below.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Protest_again said:


> You are talking as if you conquered Kashmir on Feb 27th. We got Kashmir into our fold after that. Imran keeps begging the world to take a look at Kashmir. Tell me, how successful is he? Cheerleaders and their bravado. Lol.



cheerleaders?

bhosri ke, chini tumaray Ghar me ghuss ke tumari gaand maar re he toh humne hasna hi he. 


Ab chup kar ke chai pi beta.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## untitled

Protest_again said:


> Again cheerleading for China.


Again crying while licking your wounds



Protest_again said:


> If it was already Indian Kashmir, Why was Imran perturbed by Indian


It's not about the land. Atleast I don't care for now. It's about the Jammu style genocide which is in the works on the Muslim Kashmiris. The Chinese incursion will atleast give the Kashmiri's a much needed relief from Indian crimes against humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Yaseen1 said:


> causalities not matter as far as india is unable to push back chinese army from region as these figures cannot be verified by trusting u.s who have self interest against china



Total bs made up by Indians

PLA hold the position, Indian soldiers ran away back to their side, and lots of them fell into river in the hurry and later died, China captured Indian prisoners, but indians managed to look back when they were running for their lives and counted pla casualties?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kai Liu

Patriot forever said:


> Hahaha the so called intercepts only claim 43 casualties (killed + injured). Where did the Indians come up with 43 killed? All this thread Indians are running their mouth and claiming 43 fatalities, even ANI (the concocted source doesn't clàim so). Pathetic.


indians living in a different world... They can claim anything by their mouth, no evidence needed... a 'intercept'... LMAO... india would not be such a shiity place if they have the tech to 'intercept' PLA comm.... Unlike us, we show everything with concrete evidence like this:






Shameless indians should not waste time here... Time for you guys to *edit the Wikipedia*...Maybe you are doing it right now... lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mighty Lion

Deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Good for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

lonelyman said:


> Total bs made up by Indians
> 
> Indian soldiers ran away back, and lots of them fell into river and later died, China captured Indian prisoners, but indians managed to look back when they were running for their lives and counted pla casualties?


We set up a counter ambush against another PLA column 3 km from area where our troops were attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

silent_poison said:


> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a *humiliation* for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.


This paragraph alone gives it away that the author intentionally used an Indian source and disguised it as an American one to sound more credible. If this was really the case, then why did at least 40+ Indian soldiers get captured by the Chinese (by the Indian side's own admission) if this was such a "humiliation" for the Chinese side.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*After Violent Clash, China Claims Sovereignty Over Galwan Valley for First Time in Decades*
For India, Galwan was always seen as the area where the lay of the Line of Actual Control was not disputed.

*New Delhi:* The Chinese military’s statement on the violent clash in eastern Ladakh has a claim that China has not made publicly earlier – sovereignty over entire the Galwan valley.

The Indian Army has stated that 20 Indian soldiers were killed in action in a violent face-off with Chinese soldiers in the Galwan area on Monday night. This marked a sharp escalation in tensions between the two countries, who had reportedly been in the midst of a process of disengagement from their stand-off that began six weeks ago.

Fifty-eight years after 1962, the capture of Galwan river valley provides the PLA strategic domination over positions overlooking India’s Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldi (DSDBO) road, which connects Leh to the Karakoram Pass.

https://thewire.in/security/china-claimes-sovereignty-over-galwan-valley-ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

drumstick said:


> wuhan virus is now spreading in beijing which is very significant development.... second wave is always more dangerous than the first one.


I m in Beijing I tell you first hand, nothing really changed in Beijing and we trust the government to handle it successful caues we have a good record of doing so, by the way, what happens in Beijing is nothing comparing to what's happening in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 52051

silent_poison said:


> We set up a counter ambush against another PLA column 3 km from area where our troops were attacked.



Show me the picture then, any captured PLA soldiers or bodies, knowing Indians, if they get that it would have been all over the internet by now

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lastofthepatriots

silent_poison said:


> *American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
> India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



At least your daddy Uncle Sam is stroking your tiny ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Yaseen1 said:


> causalities not matter as far as india is unable to push back chinese army from region as these figures cannot be verified by trusting u.s who have self interest against china


I'm fairly certain that even if there was an American intelligence leak on this, USNews wouldn't be one of the first news outlets to receive this information. But either way judging by how this article was framed, I'm pretty sure the author had a strong pro-India stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

lastofthepatriots said:


> Where’s your sources, buddy?



IT cell


----------



## beijingwalker

silent_poison said:


> *American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
> India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



You guys can claim 3000 Chinese troops were killed, but one thing you omit, there are dozens of Indian soldiers are missing and believed being captured by PLA, but no such report saying Chinese soldiers were captured by Indian troops, that shows China is completely in control of this fight and Indians are disorganized and rounted during the fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

52051 said:


> Social media in China gives out the details of the encounter:
> 
> (1) Chinese construction workers doing some construction work near the river.
> (2) Indian soldiers lead by the dead colonel, attack the Chinese construction workers, resulting in two workers injured.
> (3) Workers called the PLA and a fight begins.
> (4) The melee fight last about a few hours, and Chinese just throw many of the beaten Indians soldiers into the river nearby, the fight end at around 16:00PM
> (5) Many of serious injured Indians are captured by Chinese, some of them dead due to injured by the next morning, some of the Indians bodies are floating in the river, some of these bodies are taken by Indians in the night, other bodies are taken by Chinese in the next morning.
> (6) No guns and firearms are used, the dead are mostly died of stone and club inflicted wound on the heads.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2628165&extra=page=1



I heard some rumors that while the soldiers were fighting on top of the ridge, the ridge collapsed and fell out from underneath them.

Where does this fit into the story?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

For those who don't know @Osiris also believes that IAF successfully hit the targets at balakot and killed "terrorists" that were allegedly there

Ab isi sai bandai k level ka andaza kar lo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

Aspen said:


> I heard some rumors that while the soldiers were fighting on top of the ridge, the ridge collapsed and fell out from underneath them.
> 
> Where does this fit into the story?



I have not heard such rumor in China, at least not in an non-joking manner, that source I cited just say some of the wounded Indians are thrown into the river by PLA soldiers.


----------



## GamoAccu

silent_poison said:


> *American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
> India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



WOW you have 1 non-Indian source. Is USNEWS more credible than the list of CREDIBLE RECOGNIZE NEWS MEDIA in the world?

Here is the *List of credible news media *around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim*:

AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc*.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> *American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
> India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



US intelligence "believes" 

But no proof exists. It is all belief and hearsay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*





The fighting at Galwan started after Indian troops dismantled a Chinese tent sent up close to the mouth of the Galwan river. (Representative image)

*The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
Praveen Swami

NEW DELHI
LAST UPDATED: JUNE 17, 2020, 7:10 AM IST
SHARE THIS:
Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.
“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.

The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district

Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.

For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.

The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.

The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.

Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.

The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.

Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”

No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.

Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.

In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.


Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.

In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Figaro

So now the Indian side is claiming the Chinese were going around trying to execute "unarmed" Indians ... as usual the Indian media is trying to make their soldiers look "heroic" in the face of Nazi-like Chinese aggression. Why don't they just try to tell the truth for once? If I'm not mistaken, during last month's skirmishes, there were pictures of Chinese medics treating Indian soldiers' wounds. And now they're saying the same soldiers are going out to execute unarmed Indian soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Areesh said:


> For those who don't know @Osiris also believes that IAF successfully hit the targets at balakot and killed "terrorists" that were allegedly there
> 
> Ab isi sai bandai k level ka andaza kar lo



That actually is against forum rules to further lies about 27 Feb 2019. We banned many Indians for that.



Areesh said:


> US intelligence "believes"
> 
> But no proof exists. It is all belief and hearsay



American intelligence? Even that usage makes it seem fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

beijingwalker said:


> I m in Beijing I tell you first hand, nothing really changed in Beijing and we trust the government to handle it successful caues we have a good record of doing so, by the way, what happens in Beijing is nothing comparing to what's happening in India.


Take cartoon @beijingwalker's words at face value. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Areesh

Multiple ID rat phir sai try kar raha hai face saving ki after remaining missing for hours


----------



## beijingwalker

Bagheera said:


> Take cartoon @beijingwalker's words at face value.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Ok, we believe Indians rather than Beijingers living in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SuperStar20

Kai Liu said:


> indians living in a different world... They can claim anything by their mouth, no evidence needed... a 'intercept'... LMAO... india would not be such a shiity place if they have the tech to 'intercept' PLA comm.... Unlike us, we show everything with concrete evidence like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless indians here should not waste time here... Time for you guys to *edit the Wikipedia*...Maybe you are doing it right now... lol...


We are not concerned about number of dead in PLA. From your boasting(if it is case with most chinese people), it seams that PLA has significant number dead. What are they fearing?


----------



## jericho

silent_poison said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died


Not that i believe this source but according to this news we can also say American intelligence believe India lied about 43 casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

beijingwalker said:


> Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?



India killed more soldiers but didn't capture even a single Chinese trooper while dozens of Indian soldiers are missing even now

Indian logic at full display gentlemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Indus Pakistan said:


> *After Violent Clash, China Claims Sovereignty Over Galwan Valley for First Time in Decades*
> For India, Galwan was always seen as the area where the lay of the Line of Actual Control was not disputed.
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Chinese military’s statement on the violent clash in eastern Ladakh has a claim that China has not made publicly earlier – sovereignty over entire the Galwan valley.
> 
> The Indian Army has stated that 20 Indian soldiers were killed in action in a violent face-off with Chinese soldiers in the Galwan area on Monday night. This marked a sharp escalation in tensions between the two countries, who had reportedly been in the midst of a process of disengagement from their stand-off that began six weeks ago.
> 
> Fifty-eight years after 1962, the capture of Galwan river valley provides the PLA strategic domination over positions overlooking India’s Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldi (DSDBO) road, which connects Leh to the Karakoram Pass.
> 
> https://thewire.in/security/china-claimes-sovereignty-over-galwan-valley-ladakh


This is no effect, they even claimed everything from Sun to Moon.


----------



## beijingwalker

Can anyone answer this question?

Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.Bison

GamoAccu said:


> WOW you have 1 non-Indian source. Is USNEWS more credible than the list of CREDIBLE RECOGNIZE NEWS MEDIA in the world?
> 
> Here is the *List of credible news media *around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim*:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc*.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china



You best believe, IF it aint white it aint right my son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Yaseen1 said:


> result speaks about who is wining as india has not invaded china but chinese have captured indian territory which shows india is on losing side


No. China did not capture India territory. It was India who started the provocation.


----------



## doorstar

xeuss said:


> NSA & his agencies can intercept PLA comms
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272963703319609344


 wonder if the bharati tweeters and media anchors know about encryption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

kankan326 said:


> No. China did not capture India territory. It was India who started the provocation.


But the Chinese did go into the Indian section of the Line of Actual Control to halt road construction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

beijingwalker said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> 
> Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?


Kong fu panda help china. 

Not fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> We are not concerned about number of dead in PLA. From your boasting(if it is case with most chinese people), it seams that PLA has significant number dead. What are they fearing?


You need to stop lying to yourself. Indians care more about the number of Chinese troops dead than their own. Your own Indian news media all went crazy after ANI tweet.
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> For those who don't know @Osiris also believes that IAF successfully hit the targets at balakot and killed "terrorists" that were allegedly there
> 
> Ab isi sai bandai k level ka andaza kar lo



Poor attempt at baiting..lol


----------



## rott

Figaro said:


> So now the Indian side is claiming the Chinese were going around trying to execute "unarmed" Indians ... as usual the Indian media is trying to make their soldiers look "heroic" in the face of Nazi-like Chinese aggression. Why don't they try to tell the truth for once?


Lol, Indian media and truth?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Areesh

Osiris said:


> Poor attempt at baiting..lol



Why don't you tell us what you think happened at balakot? 

We all would love to know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

GamoAccu said:


> You need to stop lying to yourself. Indians care more about the number of Chinese troops dead than their own. Your own Indian news media all went crazy after ANI tweet.
> https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/



Hurting enemy is more important than saving the lives of their injured soldiers.

Their priorities are in the wrong place.

I wonder how long before they mutiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> Why don't you tell us what you think happened at balakot?
> 
> We all would love to know


Why don't you create a thread..and ask me that. Why do you want troll here ?


----------



## Areesh

23 Indian deaths confirmed as per this Indian news article

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PradoTLC

A1Kaid said:


> Must See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1:50 - The biggest Indian clown in news Arnab Goswami



PS Arnab is not a clown... this is calculated propaganda valued among hindu indians

This episode was more insane than usual..


Arnab was shouting on top of his lungs...... he claimed **lol**** the following

> China is a weak country that cannot handle even hong kong properly
> China has never fought a war
> We have to isolate china
> We have to throw out the Chinese
> He called chinese soldiers cowards, china is not a civilised country
> He claims there was an agreement to withdraw 5 km
> He claims Indian army is ready to kick Chinese army
> India is completely united against china... (i guess he also included 200M+ muslims )
> China is forcing Pakistan to learn Chinese language


poor indians.... they have are so screwed and their frustration is showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

SuperStar20 said:


> We should make Modi accountable for this.


not modi but bipin rawat and doval, modi can do nothing with prehistoric dumbos like them surrounding him (and ill-advising him)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

why write an article like this? even troops that escaped to the hillside were hunted down. Doesn't seem like a valiant fight by a smaller group vs Chinese aggressors.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

The Entire World Especially Washington is watching how Stupid they were to bet on New Delhi for their China Containment Policy. So far Indians are Disappointing them this will Result in Realignment in the Region.

First Balakot Now this the world is learning India is nothing more than a paper tiger propped up by its Lobby in west Expecting it to do anything against China is a fools Gambit. Chinese have literally taken their territory Killed their men and all they can talk is Peace and De Escalation. India Can only fight nations 7 times Smaller than itself put it in front of its Equals it Chickens out.​

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Areesh

Osiris said:


> Why don't you create a thread..and ask me that. Why do you want troll here ?



It is a simple question 

No need to create a separate thread

Just tell us in few sentences what happened as per you at balakot on 26 February 2019 

We all want to know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273047985631485957


----------



## kankan326

Figaro said:


> But the Chinese did go into the Indian section of the Line of Actual Control to halt road construction?


No. 3 years ago Indian soldiers entered Chinese territory from Sikkim to stop China's road construction. You mixed things up.


----------



## j20611

So 20+ Indians dead 40+ Indians surrendered and 145 Indians injured for 35 Chinese casualties?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

beijingwalker said:


> *US hopes for 'peaceful resolution' after India-China clash*
> Last Updated On *17 June,2020* 06:58 am
> 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) - The United States voiced hope that India and China will peacefully resolve differences after New Delhi said at least 20 troops died in the Asian powers deadliest clash in decades.
> 
> "Both India and China have expressed a desire to de-escalate, and we support a peaceful resolution of the current situation," a State Department spokesperson said.
> 
> The spokesperson said the United States was "closely monitoring" the situation and, referring to India s announcement of casualties, said: "We offer our condolences to their families."
> 
> US President Donald Trump last month said he was ready to mediate between India and China, although his administration could not offer further details on what he was proposing.
> 
> The State Department spokesperson said Trump discussed the situation with China in a June 2 phone call with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> India is an emerging ally of the United States, which has mounting friction with China on multiple fronts.
> 
> Alice Wells, then the top State Department official for South Asia, last month said that China was seeking to upset the status quo with India and had to be "resisted."
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/World/550006-US-hopes-for-/'peaceful-resolution/'-after-India-China-clash



43 chinese soldiers dead .



Cliftonite said:


> So much for US will fight for us. Hmm Indians?



lol ........we already clarified don't need third party , we can take on china ourselves .


----------



## j20611

Chinese pedo hunters at work


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> It is a simple question
> 
> No need to create a separate thread
> 
> Just tell us in few sentences what happened as per you at balakot on 26 February 2019
> 
> We all want to know



Well I won't do that here, but if you create a thread and ask me that. I would definitely.

What I can do is, report you for trolling and see how fair the moderators are.


----------



## Areesh

Multiple ID rat @silent_poison trying to save face after remaining missing for more than 24 hours with an un authentic report from a second tier American News source and based on "believes" of anonymous American intelligence sources

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## j20611

Osiris said:


> Well I won't do that here, but if you create a thread and ask me that. I would definitely.
> 
> What I can do is, report you for trolling and see how fair the moderators are.


Someone call the wahmbulance already the Indians fweelings are hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Osiris said:


> Well I won't do that here, but if you create a thread and ask me that. I would definitely.
> 
> What I can do is, report you for trolling and see how fair the moderators are.



You already spout your lies here earlier. How is now any different?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Areesh said:


> It is a simple question
> 
> No need to create a separate thread
> 
> Just tell us in few sentences what happened as per you at balakot on 26 February 2019
> 
> We all want to know



You should create a separate thread and we cab discuss about India and pak army performance against each other in past 70 years....

Believed me! No Pakistani will want to discuss performance during the actual fight.. If you just want to be happy with a very small incident than no will stopping to you also... But create a separate thread. Its about two country " china and India"

But past 60 years history also says something!


----------



## Ace of Spades

Dr. Strangelove said:


> The Entire World Especially Washington is watching how Stupid they were to bet on New Delhi for their China Containment Policy. So far Indians are Disappointing them this will Result in Realignment in the Region.
> 
> First Balakot Now this the world is learning India is nothing more than a paper tiger propped up by its Lobby in west Expecting it to do anything against China is a fools Gambit. Chinese have literally taken their territory Killed their men and all they can talk is Peace and De Escalation. India Can only fight nations 7 times Smaller than itself put it in front of its Equals it Chickens out.​



But but Indo pacific, quad, Vietnam, two front war? 



Dr. Strangelove said:


> India Can only fight nations 7 times Smaller than itself put it in front of its Equals it Chickens out.



Even there surgical strikes, abhinandan all succeed in bollywood. What a pathetic enemy Pakistan got. No courage, no class, no honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Osiris said:


> Well I won't do that here, but if you create a thread and ask me that. I would definitely.
> 
> What I can do is, report you for trolling and see how fair the moderators are.



I would tag the moderator for you 

@Foxtrot Alpha

Now coming back to my masoomana sawal 

What do you think happened at balakot as per you on 26th February 2019?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

52051 said:


> OK, if you believe social media, then actually not a single Chinese soldier killed in this encounter according to Chinese social media, another souce in China claimed China win the fight pretty easily, and he is a retired military men from that region, asking his mates there.
> 
> I know Indians are low iq people, but please use common sense for once:
> 
> (1) Your commander of the troop is killed in this encounter
> (2) Your vice-commander of the troop is believed in custody in China
> (3) UK news reported 30-40 men of your troop are captured by China
> (4) You have not get a single Chinese soldier captured
> 
> And this is a fight of fists and club, which basically means your troop get totally destroyed.
> 
> And you still believe Chinese side suffer heavy loss?
> 
> Anyway believe whatever make you asleep, next time when we take out new dehli maybe you can still interpret as a India victory since the Chinese troop wasted more fuel lol


Please say no to racism. I dont like how you talk about Indians in this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272878359198957569
Seems like Indians want to create their 2.5 front themselves.


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> I would tag the moderator for you
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> Now coming back to my masoomana sawal
> 
> What do you think happened at balakot as per you on 26th February 2019?



Ask me on the relevant thread or lay off.


----------



## rott

Norwegian said:


> This must be the most active PDF thread in its history


 True. I hardly slept. Got online and came to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> You should create a separate thread and we cab discuss about India and pak army performance against each other in past 70 years....
> 
> Believed me! No Pakistani will want to discuss performance during the actual fight.. If you just want to happy with a very small incident than no will stop also...
> 
> But past 60 years history also says something!



I am not discussing Pak army or Indian army performance in past 70 years 

I am just asking this particular Indian @Osiris who is busy trying to prove alleged Chinese casualties for past two to three hours that what he thinks happened at balakot on 26 February 2019

You don't need to be lawyer for him. Let him answer 



Osiris said:


> Ask me on the relevant thread or lay off.



Answer 

It is an easy question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No Pakistani will want to discuss performance during the actual fight..




says who?...

we love to discuss. We have better pilots, better soldiers., and last time we fought in kargil we kicked you arse so hard you ran to US to save your sorry arses...

i wont even talk about 27 Feb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> I would tag the moderator for you
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> Now coming back to my masoomana sawal
> 
> What do you think happened at balakot as per you on 26th February 2019?


don't please, stick to the topic



PradoTLC said:


> says who?...
> 
> we love to discuss. We have better pilots, better soldiers., and last time we fought in kargil we kicked you arse so hard you ran to US to save your sorry arses...
> 
> i wont even talk about 27 Feb.


let it go, stay on topic


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272947613495672833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933006592880645

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Let me clear my point of view:

Indian casualties are might 20+ and Chinese sides also casualties happened.

But you will get the actual number of details of Indian side but Chinese side will get after few days/years later...


----------



## PradoTLC

According to George G. India is doing this trouble on USA behest... ie India is just america's puppet.


----------



## Mugwop

First this





and now this
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pla-...ion-spree-say-survivors.671618/#post-12442248

I bet Pdf bhartis must be weeping like white girls at a titanic movie

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lonelyman

Figaro said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting at Galwan started after Indian troops dismantled a Chinese tent sent up close to the mouth of the Galwan river. (Representative image)
> 
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
> Praveen Swami
> 
> NEW DELHI
> LAST UPDATED: JUNE 17, 2020, 7:10 AM IST
> SHARE THIS:
> Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
> 
> Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.
> 
> The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district
> 
> Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.
> 
> For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.
> 
> The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.
> 
> The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.
> 
> Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.
> 
> The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.
> 
> Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.
> 
> Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.
> 
> “There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”
> 
> No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.
> 
> Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.
> 
> In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.
> 
> 
> Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.
> 
> In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.



@silent_poison
PLA soldiers hunting down Indian Jawans and force them to jump into the river?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> don't please, stick to the topic
> 
> 
> let it go, stay on topic



Well since you are saying I would give it a pass

But this particular idiot even after a year of balakot episode believes that his incompetent airforce hit the targets successfully and killed dozens of "terrorists" and Pakistan somehow managed to hide that from the world 

Now if such a guy believes that dozens of PLA soldiers were killed on Monday night then this shouldn't come as a surprise 

Low IQ makes you believe in such stories 

My point is proven 

You guys can continue and waste your time on this low IQ creature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

It means a fight did take place!! Now, have the Indians got their lands back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Areesh said:


> India killed more soldiers but didn't capture even a single Chinese trooper while dozens of Indian soldiers are missing even now
> 
> Indian logic at full display gentlemen


IA has policy not to capture alive. Kashmir main bhi maar dete hain.


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> IA has policy not to capture alive. Kashmir main bhi maar dete hain.



LoL

Okay


----------



## kankan326

Indians want to inherit all territory from UK. The problem is, UK itself was the biggest land grabber. Why Indians feel so innocent when talking about the territory disputes with China? Did your ancestors own the land ever? Did your ancestors shed blood for the land?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Ace of Spades

Mugwop said:


> I bet Pdf bhartis must be weeping like white girls at a titanic movie



nah, more like this

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/over...lash-with-china.671545/page-149#post-12440907

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Aaloo Tikki said:


> IA has policy not to capture alive.




really?...


----------



## Mugwop

Cliftonite said:


> So much for US will fight for us. Hmm Indians?


india is such a super power that US will fight China for them and israel will fight Pakistan for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Looks like the Chinese version of Pak BAT(men)...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riscol

Any intention to start a war with an apex predator? Not particularly a good idea fighting against top of the food chain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

SuperStar20 said:


> We are not concerned about number of dead in PLA. From your *boasting(if it is case with most chinese people)*, it seams that PLA has significant number dead. What are they fearing?


What I boast??? I am just showing the fact with concrete evidence. Can you provide anything like that with your claims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

PradoTLC said:


> PS Arnab is not a clown... this is calculated propaganda valued among hindu indians
> 
> This episode was more insane than usual..
> 
> 
> Arnab was shouting on top of his lungs...... he claimed **lol**** the following
> 
> > China is a weak country that cannot handle even hong kong properly
> > China has never fought a war
> > We have to isolate china
> > We have to throw out the Chinese
> > He called chinese soldiers cowards, china is not a civilised country
> > He claims there was an agreement to withdraw 5 km
> > He claims Indian army is ready to kick Chinese army
> > India is completely united against china... (i guess he also included 200M+ muslims )
> > China is forcing Pakistan to learn Chinese language




Arnab is a degenerate and delusional man. Like I said I hope PLA or Pak army drops a bomb on his studio. Millions of Indians get brainwashed by him daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Areesh said:


> Answer
> 
> It is an easy question



You have a long way to go kid. Go bait kids, who will bite your bait.


----------



## Mugwop

Feng Leng said:


> Nuke New Delhi now to prevent more bloodshed!


Why waste nukes on them? The best thing to do is beat them,make them powerless and humiliate them for the rest of their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273094280307867648

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PradoTLC

beijingwalker said:


> Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?




Indian army sucks?


----------



## Microsoft

Protest_again said:


> China enjoys trade surplus with India to the tune of $53 billion a year. Chinese FDI into India is less than 2 billion a year. So don't flatter yourself if you are Chinese. India is a democracy, here sentiments matter. It'll not be trade as usual, I can guarantee it. But my comment was not about eventual result of this conflict but the put down the cheerleaders hope of a full on war. The casualty numbers is nothing to worry about for each side at this moment. The consequent change in perception is the key. This will enable political leadership to firmly get in the US led anti-China camp without political repercussions. Congrats to China.



Hehehehe this has to be the saltiest Indian in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I only know 1 thing "Sleep tight while PAF is awake", then Tight Slap.



You don't even sleep tight

And then this happens in broad day light






At least hum sukoon sai so to jatai hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

Basically this Is what happened at PP-14 . The team of Col Babu was assaulted by PLA when they went unarmed to talk . 16th Bihar in revenge of attack on CO raided chinese positions led by a Major and inflicted life threatening injuries to around 55-60 PLA soldiers and Burned down the chinese tent in question and fight continue till midnight under the light of burning chinese tent. By morning due to sub zero temp most of injured soldiers on both side succumbed to injuries . Significantly increasing number of KIA on both side .


----------



## lcloo

Indians tried extremely hard on comparing numbers of deaths and possible deaths, just like the Americans were obsessed with the number of their deaths vs Vietcong and NVA in Vietnam war, yet US lost the Vietnam war with the North took over the whole country.

And here what matter most is China stood their ground on the land they claimed, and the Indians had to retreated with disgrace and heavy casualty from their failed attempt to dislodge the Chinese from the Galwan Valley in the middle of the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> Well since you are saying I would give it a pass
> 
> But this particular idiot even after a year of balakot episode believes that his incompetent airforce hit the targets successfully and killed dozens of "terrorists" and Pakistan somehow managed to hide that from the world
> 
> Now if such a guy believes that dozens of PLA soldiers were killed on Monday night then this shouldn't come as a surprise
> 
> Low IQ makes you believe in such stories
> 
> My point is proven
> 
> You guys can continue and waste your time on this low IQ creature


don't feed the trolls and just report them, system takes care of itself....due to the actions of you both, warnings issued for both of you.... only difference he ended up with a ban aannda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Yesterday Pakistani were quoting him but not today, why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084859313872896


----------



## vi-va

侦察营便携式无人机






近期列装西藏军区某旅的无人机拖拽式爆破系统







西藏军区某陆航旅掩护特战队员实施机降破袭















该旅炮兵营反甲连红箭-10反坦克导弹






合成营装甲连15式主战坦克






该旅炮兵营07A型自行火炮






该旅炮兵营火箭炮连11式自行火箭炮






发射红箭73D反坦克导弹 可能隶属于侦察营






合成营装甲步兵连04A步兵战车释放烟雾弹掩护步兵前出

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> Basically this Is what happened at PP-14 . The team of Col Babu was assaulted by PLA when they went unarmed to talk . 16th Bihar in revenge of attack on CO raided chinese positions led by a Major and inflicted life threatening injuries to around 55-60 PLA soldiers and Burned down the chinese tent in question and fight continue till midnight under the light of burning chinese tent. By morning due to sub zero temp most of injured soldiers on both side succumbed to injuries . Significantly increasing number of KIA on both side .



Basically this is another one of your face saving excuse after hiding for 24 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mugwop

lonelyman said:


> @silent_poison
> PLA soldiers hunting down Indian Jawans and force them to jump into the river?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PradoTLC

Protest_again said:


> China enjoys trade surplus with India to the tune of $53 billion a year. Chinese FDI into India is less than 2 billion a year. So don't flatter yourself if you are Chinese. India is a democracy, here sentiments matter. It'll not be trade as usual, I can guarantee it. But my comment was not about eventual result of this conflict but the put down the cheerleaders hope of a full on war. The casualty numbers is nothing to worry about for each side at this moment. The consequent change in perception is the key. This will enable political leadership to firmly get in the US led anti-China camp without political repercussions. Congrats to China.




so


A1Kaid said:


> Arnab is a degenerate and delusional man. Like I said I hope PLA or Pak army drops a bomb on his studio. Millions of Indians get brainwashed by him daily.




Degenerate Yes... delusional ..No. He knows he is lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yesterday Pakistani were quoting him but not today, why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084859313872896



Because he can have bias against China but not India his own country 

Kal sai yeh baat tum logon ko samjha rahai hain phir bhi wohi sawal poochtai ho

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Microsoft

Protest_again said:


> Lo. You are just one of the cheerleader.



Getting sloppy...your lack of patience is showing salty guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

beijingwalker said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> 
> Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?


Indians will say it shows our soldiers dont die easily ..solid quality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html


----------



## GHALIB

Mugwop said:


> india is such a super power that US will fight China for them and israel will fight Pakistan for them.



self appointed chinese spokesperson .


----------



## Aspen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272947613495672833
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933006592880645



I hate Fawad but he is such a good troller

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dustom999

silent_poison said:


> We set up a counter ambush against another PLA column 3 km from area where our troops were attacked.


Don't say "we", you didn't do sh!t. You were whiling away time here and elsewhere on interweb.
Whatever is/ was being done ,was by the people in forces. 
You are welcome to call them "our army/our forces "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

silent_poison said:


> *India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


They also found WMD in iraq.
OBL was killed by seal team 6
They won in iraq and Afghanistan
They never lie
And black people dont get killed by cops


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Areesh said:


> You don't even sleep tight
> 
> And then this happens in broad day light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least hum sukoon sai so to jatai hain



Yes that was the bold step, but did you guys fire the guy who posted that tweet? Atleast CoI to banti hai.

Jus confirmed by the PMO office, Modi ji could not sleep last night. Listened Altaf Raza.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

beijingwalker said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> 
> Dozens of Indian soldiers and officers were captured by Chinese troops and no Chinese military personnel was reported captured by Indian troops. What does it suggest?


China was in complete control during the Clash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Aspen said:


> I hate Fawad but he is such a good troller


Is he better than me?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Again, a new... How many from yesterday?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273073033834647552


----------



## Dual Wielder

Damn finally caught up after 197 pages, of which most of it was rubbish...





OsmanAli98 said:


> I wish it leads to a 1962 situation but the Pajeets will back off by having their "sweet talking" diplomats go to Beijing to beg for China to "stop" pathetic





Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Everyone is watching, no one will help India.
> 
> India hoped they can isolate Pakistan and China, instead they can't even control the only other Hindu nation, Nepal.
> 
> Right now China is setting up stage for Pakistani conquest of Kashmir. Attacks and seizure of territory are giving Pakistan the opportunity to take Siachen and alter the status quo.
> 
> We thank Chinese, you are great friends and allies. No one can separate us. We will dismember India and give freedom for people suffering under its yoke.





Liquidmetal said:


> This is an act of war. Pakistan must get ready. This also explains the high level meeting of the chiefs in PK.





Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We are being served Siachen on a golden platter. Chinese are cutting DBO road which supplies it. Time to take it.
> 
> Aagey baro Pak Fauj.



..But knowing our treacherous establishment, they will let it slide like in 1962.. if this escalates this is probably the only once in a life time opportunity we will ever get to get a hold of IOK, the demographics will be forever altered like in Jammu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> China was in complete control during the Clash


We even don't know the complete picture and you are talking about complete control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont fall for the bharti nonsense that indian troops were unarmed or it was a brawl.
> The pic of the dead indian col suggest more of a bullet wound than say a baton.


Bro, pic links?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Again, a new... How many from yesterday?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273073033834647552



Global Times will leave Al Jaljira far behind.


----------



## PDF

Everyone, I know its very hard not to troll, even I am tempted right now. But, it is a sincere request to everyone to mantain the decorum of forum and provide an atmosphere where views from all sides can be expressed and exchanged in a fair manner. Those who are violating forum rules will get moderation action so kindly simply not qoute them but just report those posts. Again, please don't make it harder for the moderators here and help us in keeping the thread clean. Thanks!

P.S: Please provide translation whenever Non- English content is posted so that everyone get understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Update - India and China talk failed...

Tense situation at the borders...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Protest_again said:


> But that shouldn't stop you from Cheerleading. Lol.



There you go, regaining composure. Indian army doing the same I hope.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Injuns have been invaded by turks, Arabs, Persians, afghans, Greeks, british and now finally chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

What’s next??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273090175216881664

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

lastofthepatriots said:


> Injuns have been invaded by turks, Arabs, Persians, afghans, Greeks, british and now finally chinese.


It’s difficult to have such a history.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.Y.A

India should move heavy weaponry to the conflict zone. India should and must get back at China for this utter humiliation, wht is the use of sukhois, mirages, rafales and whatnot? What is the use of thousands of arty and tanks? Come on IA show some balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Microsoft

Once again Modi is silent. Last time he came out days later with this gem:

'Agar aaj Rafffaal hota toh aaj yeh haal na hota'

What will he blame this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> Social media in China gives out the details of the encounter:
> 
> (1) Chinese construction workers doing some construction work near the river.
> (2) Indian soldiers lead by the dead colonel, attack the Chinese construction workers, resulting in two workers injured.
> (3) Workers called the PLA and a fight begins.
> (4) The melee fight last about a few hours, and Chinese just throw many of the beaten Indians soldiers into the river nearby, the fight end at around 16:00PM
> (5) Many of serious injured Indians are captured by Chinese, some of them dead due to injured by the next morning, some of the Indians bodies are floating in the river, some of these bodies are taken by Indians in the night, other bodies are taken by Chinese in the next morning.
> (6) No guns and firearms are used, the dead are mostly died of stone and club inflicted wound on the heads.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2628165&extra=page=1


I believe this version. In order to capture so many Indians, we would need to be prepared and plan ahead. No Chinese soldiers were captured meant they lost that encountered and were outnumbered, any indication of the outcome is the point is still controlled by China, meaning those soldiers died in vain. China still controls Galwan and Indian media were lying about us retreating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

Han Patriot said:


> I believe this version. In order to capture so many Indians, we would need to be prepared and plan ahead. No Chinese soldiers were captured meant they lost that encountered and were outnumbered, any indication of the outcome is the point is still controlled by China, meaning those soldiers died in vain. China still controls Galwan and Indian media were lying about us retreating.


 I do not. I heard that indians went in to capture Chinese territory to strengthen their hand in negotiations and to swap it for areas that the Chinese had captured in May

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

lastofthepatriots said:


> Injuns have been invaded by turks, Arabs, Persians, afghans, Greeks, british and now finally chinese.


And some Injuns became Martial Race of South Asia.


----------



## Han Patriot

According to Ajai, one Indian major still held by Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Osiris said:


> Yes I agree, most of Islam is a hybrid copy of Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> On the other hand both Indian army and Pakistan army come from Royal Indian army, which is why the term martyrdom is prevalent.


Look at the title and look where you are at - is this why you are wearing a pink sari?
Somethings obviously burning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Highly Unlikely and USA intelligence is Zero on chinese or in kashmir. ZERO lul bata zero!


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Han Patriot said:


> According to Ajai, one Indian major still held by Chinese.


Ajai is getting direct feed from PLA. I am wondering whether Modi is also in PLA custody. Not heard from him for last 2 days.



Musings said:


> Look at the title and look where you are at - is this why you are wearing a pink sari?
> Somethings obviously burning


I think salwar is more comfortable than Saari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Ajai is getting direct feed from PLA. I am wondering whether Modi is also in PLA custody. Not heard from him for last 2 days.
> 
> 
> I think salwar is more comfortable than Saari.


You tried both of them on

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cliftonite

GHALIB said:


> 43 chinese soldiers dead .
> 
> 
> 
> lol ........we already clarified don't need third party , we can take on china ourselves .




Lol


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Mugwop said:


>


Why you trolling here. If you have nothing to contribute then better watch the thread.


----------



## powastick

Could be US trying to gain favor from India by providing lip service.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273095522858029056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

GHALIB said:


> self appointed chinese spokesperson .


How about self appointed Pakistani spokespersons here


----------



## Mugwop

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Why you trolling here. If you have nothing to contribute then better watch the thread.


I contributed this drawing for indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

You just know people in DC are enjoying their popcorn right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

TOLD you so chinese give warnings and then when u dont listen you get ur asses kicked. still no bullets fired this aint a war yet. just a show of force. the day bullets start firing. they will go for whole ladakh. while we go for all jammu and kashmir.  india will start the battle we will end it. just like this one. and as the one on 27th feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Musings

jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273090175216881664


What can he say? My boys took one hell of a beating? He doesn’t like to admit defeat - his team will be trying to dress this up and say - we had incredible victory and killed 3450 Chinese - this is the new India - and the worst thing is his target audience will say waaaaooow India supapowa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

kursed said:


> https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html


Even with the 'intercept' ,this article only claim 40 *injury *and 'death'... Then those even more shameless media make it 40 'death'... Let me tell you, life here is not as cheap as in your slum land... If you dare to kill 40 of our soldiers, you'd better pack your stuff now like this:




But the fact is you can claim whatever your media want, be it 40, 4 hundred, 4 thousand, or 4 million, it does not matter at all...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Ajai is getting direct feed from PLA. I am wondering whether Modi is also in PLA custody. Not heard from him for last 2 days.
> 
> 
> I think salwar is more comfortable than Saari.


As per Indian reports no Chinese were captured, so we know the outcome off that encounter. You guys were trapped and killed. If you guys won, you would have captured Galwan. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

india was hoping for help from the usmilitary but all it got was usnews!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

its all because of united states . had united states not encouraged endiya.. they would have not gotten their asses kicked.

india should leave United states side and make peace with china. annouce the don't see china as enemy and will never fight on united satates side with china. otherwise this will be a usual scene. pakistan beating from north and east china beating from north and west. 



GHALIB said:


> 43 chinese soldiers dead .
> 
> 
> 
> lol ........we already clarified don't need third party , we can take on china ourselves .


sharam karo doob maro behncodo!


----------



## doorstar

Han Patriot said:


> As per Indian reports no Chinese were captured, so we know the outcome off that encounter. You guys were trapped and killed. If you guys won, you would have captured Galwan. Lolol


 Chinese cannot afford to give Galwan to bharat.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

GHALIB said:


> self appointed chinese spokesperson .



Pdf kis munh se aate ho Ghalib?
Sharam tumko magar nahi aati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

doorstar said:


> Chinese cannot afford to give Galwan to bharat.


But they said we retreated, if we retreated, how the fck did we kill 20 Jawans and captured dozens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

I believe this is a provocation by Indian side as Modi is desperate to distract his failures in containing the Coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Han Patriot said:


> As per Indian reports no Chinese were captured, so we know the outcome off that encounter. You guys were trapped and killed. If you guys won, you would have captured Galwan. Lolol



Is it what Global Times claiming? It's really scary situation.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

silent_poison said:


> *India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades







Even If Indian media tell its citizens to close their eyes and imagine India is now a super power trust me they will all do it and then believe it.

Btw how exactly does American intelligence leak out its information to this guy and BBC CNN Fox news have no clue about this? Or is it another paid reporter who is using indian propaganda and posing it as American?



jericho said:


> Not that i believe this source but according to this news we can also say American intelligence believe India lied about 43 casualties



lol

what prob happened was some butt hurt indians reached out to this guy and asked him to post some propaganda and just lower the number to make it look more authentic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Why you trolling here. If you have nothing to contribute then better watch the thread.


Kuch jal raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Figaro said:


> claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu,





Figaro said:


> The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.



Chinese are after their commanding officers. This is smart, take out the leader and rest will jump into the river or from the cliffs.

But seriously more than 100 indians and still Chinese dragged them and beaten them to death? Well may be there were "no clouds to benefit from this time?" The context for the cloud statement is .... famous Modi stupidity he displayed and spoken after Aerial Skirmishes with Pakistan last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dual Wielder said:


> Damn finally caught up after 197 pages, of which most of it was rubbish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..But knowing our treacherous establishment, they will let it slide like in 1962.. if this escalates this is probably the only once in a life time opportunity we will ever get to get a hold of IOK, the demographics will be forever altered like in Jammu.



Have faith brother. Make dua to Allah swt. There are many patriotic and red-blooded men and women in our armed forces. It is not 1962, and Imran Khan is not Ayyub Khan. We have not the same pressure or influence from US.



jericho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273090175216881664



Even their paid agent is questioning Modi.

I wonder if this whole stunt may be used now to remove Modi. Someone will have to get blamed in India. Or maybe it is a way for Modi to exert more control over military.

RSS (Modi's base) is blaming military and military is blaming Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Han Patriot said:


> But they said we retreated, if we retreated, how the fck did we kill 20 Jawans and captured dozens


Yes and apart from that no casualties on PLA side. These Indians are only good in faking things. I am also doubtful they are exaggerating their casualty figures to get sympathy from the world. Evil Banyas


----------



## Aspen

So looks like this thread has reached 200 pages.

By the time we reach 400 pages, Chinese might have forced India to reverse Article 370.

Let's see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Kuch jal raha hai.


Haan Chawal jal gaye.


----------



## doorstar

Han Patriot said:


> But they said we retreated, if we retreated, how the fck did we kill 20 Jawans and captured dozens


 have no Idea

wait for revenge, here it comes, see below:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272991591377051656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Han Patriot said:


> But they said we retreated, if we retreated, how the fck did we kill 20 Jawans and captured dozens


I can understand that you will not accept Indian source. But at least you have to agreed with your sources which are telling casualties happened in Chinese side as well..

But your government will never let u know..


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Aspen said:


> So looks like this thread has reached 200 pages.
> 
> By the time we reach 400 pages, Chinese might have forced India to reverse Article 370.
> 
> Let's see.


This is the biggest victory claimed on PDF.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Han Patriot said:


> But they said we retreated, if we retreated, how the fck did we kill 20 *Jawans* and captured dozens



Those malnourished and questionably trained soldiers cannot be called jawan (young.)


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

Any updates on the death toll ??? How tense is the situation at this time ?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I can understand that you will not accept Indian source. But at least you have to agreed with your sources which are telling casualties happened in Chinese side as well..


No casualties. So far China 0 India 20.


----------



## 52051

Avicenna said:


> You just know people in DC are enjoying their popcorn right now.



I don't think they do, they were expected India could last longer instead of first-round knock-off which will only show the strengthen of China and help China's cause by scaring enemies and encouraging friends.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> So looks like this thread has reached 200 pages.
> 
> By the time we reach 400 pages, Chinese might have forced India to reverse Article 370.
> 
> Let's see.



Brother, India won't do that and China's goals are different. They will not stop in Galwan.

You have a large unprotected border in the North, China can choose the time and place of another attack.

Basically China has run out of patience for Indian lack of respect for its sovereignty and flagrant provocations.


----------



## Avicenna

52051 said:


> I don't think they do, they were expected India could last longer instead of first-round knock-off which will only show the strengthen of China and help China's cause by scaring enemies and encouraging friends.



No question the US is rooting for India.

But they are also observing and analyzing.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Aaloo Tikki said:


> No casualties. So far China 0 India 20.



As I said earlier, people are very choose here... They pick what suits to them... Even they do not accept the facts


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Kuch jal raha hai.



Cremation ceremony for Indian soldiers.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

doorstar said:


> have no Idea
> 
> wait for revenge, here it comes, see below:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272991591377051656


Spending money on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Brother, India won't do that and China's goals are different. They will not stop in Galwan.
> 
> You have a large unprotected border in the North, China can choose the time and place of another attack.
> 
> Basically China has run out of patience for Indian lack of respect for its sovereignty and flagrant provocations.



You should watch Pravin Sawhney's latest video, he elaborates in depth what you are saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

It’s time for India to make another Supa Powa movie for self comforting. In this version, India march into Beijing with only one train of soldiers. With the soldiers hanging on the side of the train.

for the double feature, two Indian perverts beat up an old Chinese grandpa at the subway station after the Indians harassed the Chinese granddaughter on the subway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Nobody believes your Indian lies. Off inflicting anything on Chinese. 

What we have so far is, China has claimed 60km land back. A day ago they killed your army officers entire battalion wiped off. Prisoners taken and released you can count on it chinese will have footage of this . If that wasn’t bad enough gets even worse and bizarre to hear Indian army jumping off cliffs killing them selves in fear & panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272979299566379008


----------



## Aspen

I will go on record and say that if conflict escalates any more, China is going to force India to reverse Article 370 by force. If China decides they want to reverse Article 370, India has no choice but to accept it or PLA will turn up the pressure even more.

Feel free to screenshot this and tell me I'm right in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Hu Xijin, editor-in-chief of the Global Times, posted two messages on Weibo.
老胡在深夜连发两条推特，内容分别是：

第一条：“这肯定不是我这样的中国人希望听到的消息。中印军人的生命都是宝贵的。把这些年轻军人推向致命肢体冲突的印度政治力量要对他们的死承担责任。印度必须停止边境冒险。”

第二条：“多达17名受伤印度军人被报道因得不到及时抢救而身亡，这反映了印度军队紧急救助伤员能力的严重落后。这不是一支真正有现代高原作战能力的军队，印度舆论需要清醒。”
Lao Hu sent two tweets in the middle of the night, the contents are: First: "This is certainly not the news a Chinese like me wants to hear. The lives of both Chinese and Indian soldiers are precious. The Indian political forces that pushed these young soldiers into a deadly physical confrontation are responsible for their deaths. India must stop its border adventures." As many as 17 wounded Indian soldiers were reported to have died due to lack of timely rescue, which reflects the serious backwardness of the Indian army's emergency rescue capability. This is not a real modern highland combat capability of the army, Indian public opinion needs to be sober.

*I'm sorry to hear That. We didn't expect anyone to die.However, in the environment of plateau hypoxia, if the injury can not be treated in time, it is likely to be dangerous.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

silent_poison said:


> Basically this Is what happened at PP-14 . The team of Col Babu was assaulted by PLA when they went unarmed to talk . 16th Bihar in revenge of attack on CO raided chinese positions led by a Major and inflicted life threatening injuries to around 55-60 PLA soldiers and Burned down the chinese tent in question and fight continue till midnight under the light of burning chinese tent. By morning due to sub zero temp most of injured soldiers on both side succumbed to injuries . Significantly increasing number of KIA on both side .


what the hell man? not a single item number from priyanka chopra or katrina kef in this bollywood script of yours? 

#flopmovie


----------



## Kai Liu

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Spending money on this


There are people say the 20 death is due to one indian army motorcycle fell into the valley...May be that is what happened

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> I have already told you but to reassure you here is something!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272995911732518919


Pardon my ignorance but how will Pakistan get stronger


----------



## Kylin

I think causing deaths was not the intention of China. Initially, the death toll on the India side was 3 and the unconfirmed rumor on the Chinese side was 5 deaths, 11 injured. To be frank, the cliff collapsing may have caused most of the injured and deaths on both sides. 
But, what's surprising to us was the overnight death of the 17 injured on the Indian side.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

This one is nice...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273113343226757124

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Osiris said:


> A soldie



is there a chance of coup in India?
Pro Modi media is openly blaming the army for this disaster and the army is fuming over the lack of vision and leadership.
Wonder if Modi is locked up by the army people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

They need to know china isnt pakistan ..they wont go easy


----------



## Flight of falcon

What is this Indian cliff giving away story all about ? Can they take a satellite shot to prove their point???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

Poor indians looking for toilets on Chinese side hunted down by evil Death Squads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273094532532494336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Kylin said:


> I think causing deaths was not the intention of China. Initially, the death toll on the India side was 3 and the unconfirmed rumor on the Chinese side was 5 deaths, 11 injured. To be frank, the cliff collapsing may have caused most of the injured and deaths on both sides.
> But, what's surprising to us was the overnight death of the 17 injured on the Indian side.



Complete picture yet to be come but it's true both countries do not want any casualties because it will go internationally with no benefits at all.

All third country will enjoy the fight between both including US, and others. But China and India will suffer for this


----------



## Clutch

*China blames Indian troops for deadly border clash*
AgenciesUpdated June 17, 2020
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
20





An Indian army source in the region says the incident involved no shooting but “violent hand-to-hand scuffles”. — AFP/File
NEW DELHI: At least 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a “violent face-off” with Chinese forces along the disputed Himalayan frontier, the Indian army said on Tuesday, in the deadliest clash between the nuclear-armed neighbours for more than four decades.

China blamed India for Monday’s clash in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, between China’s Tibet and India’s Ladakh region, which analysts described as “worrying”.





An Indian army source in the region said the incident involved no shooting but “violent hand-to-hand scuffles”.

Brawls erupt regularly between the Asian giants across their disputed 3,500-kilometre frontier, but no one has been killed since 1975. India had earlier put the toll at three dead.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
But in a statement later on Tuesday the army added that 17 more “who were critically injured in the line of duty at the stand-off location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain have succumbed to their injuries, taking the total that were killed in action to 20”.

The Indian army said earlier that there were “casualties on both sides”.

China’s defence ministry confirmed the incident had resulted in casualties but did not give the nationality of the victims or any other details.

Beijing accused Indian soldiers of “attacking Chinese personnel”.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Indian troops “crossed the border line twice... provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides”, China’s foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said on Tuesday.

“We again solemnly request that India follows the relevant attitude and restrains its frontline troops,” he added.

New Delhi’s foreign ministry spokesman Anurag Srivastava claimed the clash arose from “an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” on the border.

India and China have long squabbled about their border but recent weeks have seen an escalation.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
On May 9, several Indian and Chinese soldiers were injured in a clash involving fists and stone-throwing at Naku La in India’s Sikkim state, which borders Bhutan, Nepal and China.

Alice Wells, the top US State Department official for South Asia, likely irked Beijing last month when she said China was seeking to upset the regional balance and had to be “resisted”.

But the Chinese foreign ministry said only last week a “positive consensus” was reached following “effective communication” through diplomatic and military channels.

India’s foreign ministry too sounded conciliatory, saying the two sides would “continue the military and diplomatic engagements to resolve the situation and to ensure peace and tranquillity in the border areas”.

Military experts say that one reason for the face-off is that India has been building roads and airfields to improve connectivity and narrow the gap with China’s far superior infrastructure.

At Galwan, India completed a road leading to an airfield last October. The Chinese side has asked India to stop all construction.

India says it is operating on its side of the Line of Actual Control, the de facto border.

The editor-in-chief of China’s Global Times newspaper said the Chinese military had suffered losses in the latest clash, though it was unclear whether those were deaths or wounded.

“Based on what I know, the Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash,” Hu Xijin said in a tweet. He did not give further details. The Global Times is published by the People’s Daily, the official newspaper of China’s ruling Communist Party.

_Published in Dawn, June 17th, 2020_


___________________

*Indian fake media and Bollywood surgical strikes still say, there was no shooting...

Then how did 20 Indian solders die... From Chinese karate kicks.... How weak and skinny are these Indians ???...*


Supa powa India??... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

ziaulislam said:


> They need to know china isnt pakistan ..they wont go easy



maybe time for Pakistani military to learn from the Chinese and do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Clutch said:


> *China blames Indian troops for deadly border clash*
> AgenciesUpdated June 17, 2020
> Facebook Count
> Twitter Share
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian army source in the region says the incident involved no shooting but “violent hand-to-hand scuffles”. — AFP/File
> NEW DELHI: At least 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a “violent face-off” with Chinese forces along the disputed Himalayan frontier, the Indian army said on Tuesday, in the deadliest clash between the nuclear-armed neighbours for more than four decades.
> 
> China blamed India for Monday’s clash in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, between China’s Tibet and India’s Ladakh region, which analysts described as “worrying”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian army source in the region said the incident involved no shooting but “violent hand-to-hand scuffles”.
> 
> Brawls erupt regularly between the Asian giants across their disputed 3,500-kilometre frontier, but no one has been killed since 1975. India had earlier put the toll at three dead.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> But in a statement later on Tuesday the army added that 17 more “who were critically injured in the line of duty at the stand-off location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain have succumbed to their injuries, taking the total that were killed in action to 20”.
> 
> The Indian army said earlier that there were “casualties on both sides”.
> 
> China’s defence ministry confirmed the incident had resulted in casualties but did not give the nationality of the victims or any other details.
> 
> Beijing accused Indian soldiers of “attacking Chinese personnel”.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> Indian troops “crossed the border line twice... provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides”, China’s foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said on Tuesday.
> 
> “We again solemnly request that India follows the relevant attitude and restrains its frontline troops,” he added.
> 
> New Delhi’s foreign ministry spokesman Anurag Srivastava claimed the clash arose from “an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” on the border.
> 
> India and China have long squabbled about their border but recent weeks have seen an escalation.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> On May 9, several Indian and Chinese soldiers were injured in a clash involving fists and stone-throwing at Naku La in India’s Sikkim state, which borders Bhutan, Nepal and China.
> 
> Alice Wells, the top US State Department official for South Asia, likely irked Beijing last month when she said China was seeking to upset the regional balance and had to be “resisted”.
> 
> But the Chinese foreign ministry said only last week a “positive consensus” was reached following “effective communication” through diplomatic and military channels.
> 
> India’s foreign ministry too sounded conciliatory, saying the two sides would “continue the military and diplomatic engagements to resolve the situation and to ensure peace and tranquillity in the border areas”.
> 
> Military experts say that one reason for the face-off is that India has been building roads and airfields to improve connectivity and narrow the gap with China’s far superior infrastructure.
> 
> At Galwan, India completed a road leading to an airfield last October. The Chinese side has asked India to stop all construction.
> 
> India says it is operating on its side of the Line of Actual Control, the de facto border.
> 
> The editor-in-chief of China’s Global Times newspaper said the Chinese military had suffered losses in the latest clash, though it was unclear whether those were deaths or wounded.
> 
> “Based on what I know, the Chinese side also suffered casualties in the Galwan Valley physical clash,” Hu Xijin said in a tweet. He did not give further details. The Global Times is published by the People’s Daily, the official newspaper of China’s ruling Communist Party.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, June 17th, 2020_
> 
> 
> ___________________
> 
> *Indian fake media and Bollywood surgical strikes still say, there was no shooting...
> 
> Then how did 20 Indian solders die... From Chinese karate kicks.... How weak and skinny are these Indians ???...*
> 
> 
> Supa powa India??... Lol


Kungfu bro kungfu...chinese dont need guns ..forget about arterllery /heavy weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

powastick said:


> I believe this is a provocation by Indian side as Modi is desperate to distract his failures in containing the Coronavirus.



How are Indians provoking China... By dying killing themselves... ??

Hey India... Just a word of advice... You are supposed kill your enemy at the other side... Then you win. You don't win by dropping dead yourself and then making Bollywood movies about your glorious "victory"!!!!

Come one... Be a man...!


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

A person with a decent enough IQ can easily understand the tone of the article. When it comes to India, I think Pakistan suddenly starts losing some of its IQ.


----------



## Sabretooth

Might as well have said 350 since India likes the figures between 300 to 400 very much.


----------



## doorstar

Aspen said:


> I will go on record and say that if conflict escalates any more, China is going to force India to reverse Article 370 by force. If China decides they want to reverse Article 370, India has no choice but to accept it or PLA will turn up the pressure even more.
> 
> Feel free to screenshot this and tell me I'm right in the future


nope,
wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Jackdaws said:


> Sure because -
> 
> 9/11 was done by Jews
> 26/11 was done by Hindus
> Osama is not in Pakistan
> Americans and Chinese are coming to save Dacca
> Our three time PM is a RAW agent



This is meaningless what I’m reading 

Dacca & 9/11 are no longer in news or interest to sensible Pakistanis 

I’m more interested on China. Taking back 60km of land and in process have inflicted 30 plus dead on you. Bizarrely all done by none lethal force!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

China Get Out. Let's boycott Chinese products...Sponsored by Vivo. https://t.co/raZAkqlY4B

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273087786338287616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

GumNaam said:


> india was hoping for help from the usmilitary but all it got was usnews!


Haha, funny one. When you want to know which US university is better, you read usnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

doorstar said:


> nope,
> wrong!



I agree... India will not reverse 370... Article 370 can only be reversed by the military liberation of Kashmir by Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> You should watch Pravin Sawhney's latest video, he elaborates in depth what you are saying



Yes, great post. Thanks for sharing.



Aspen said:


> I will go on record and say that if conflict escalates any more, China is going to force India to reverse Article 370 by force. If China decides they want to reverse Article 370, India has no choice but to accept it or PLA will turn up the pressure even more.
> 
> Feel free to screenshot this and tell me I'm right in the future



We will see brother.



Reichsmarschall said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how will Pakistan get stronger



Siachen is ripe for the picking.



Flight of falcon said:


> is there a chance of coup in India?
> Pro Modi media is openly blaming the army for this disaster and the army is fuming over the lack of vision and leadership.
> Wonder if Modi is locked up by the army people ?



Seems like Modi is confused now. Army is humiliated. Either Modi will change leadership of the army and blame them or he will be removed for a successor.



ziaulislam said:


> They need to know china isnt pakistan ..they wont go easy



Did they cut out his tongue, torture them, or force captives to eat food with glass shards and dirty water in it as India did to Pakistanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I can understand that you will not accept Indian source. But at least you have to agreed with your sources which are telling casualties happened in Chinese side as well..
> 
> But your government will never let u know..


I actually don't really care about casualties, you can claim 100 Chinese dead, most important question is who controls Galwan now. We know the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

doorstar said:


> nope,
> wrong!


 
India is reversing nothing 
Even ladakh will.see Chinese withdrawal.
Indians army wants blood 
Chinese are born liars they lost thousands during covid a dirty filthy disease they spread to the entire planet. 
Yet never told the world the real figures. 
Nobody knows what is really going on
Bullets fly from now on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

TheGreatMaratha said:


> A person with a decent enough IQ can easily understand the tone of the article. When it comes to India, I think Pakistan suddenly starts losing some of its IQ.



Forget about losing IQ. You are losing lives of soldiers... 23 Indians dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Han Patriot said:


> I actually don't really care about casualties, you can claim 100 Chinese dead, most important question is who controls Galwan now. We know the answer.


They did the stupid thing. Now we can get what we want, maybe beyond.


----------



## Clutch

darksider said:


> China Get Out. Let's boycott Chinese products...Sponsored by Vivo. https://t.co/raZAkqlY4B
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273087786338287616



How can Indians be "Martyred"????!!!!!... It's an Abrahamic ideology... Does not fit the Hindu mantra of reincarnation...

Martyrdom is an Islamic belief reserved for Muslims... Or Pakistani Soldiers.

Sorry Indian soldiers are not Martyrs...

*Just stating facts... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle

darksider said:


> China Get Out. Let's boycott Chinese products...Sponsored by Vivo. https://t.co/raZAkqlY4B
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273087786338287616


Aese nai get out hota 

Gaana gaana parta ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272825292848082944


----------



## beijingwalker

Figaro said:


> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
> Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.


This can't be true, we are not savages, PLA has a good record of treating POWs very nicely in all past wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

The Maverick said:


> India is reversing nothing
> Even ladakh will.see Chinese withdrawal.
> Indians army wants blood
> Chinese are born liars they lost thousands during covid a dirty filthy disease they spread to the entire planet.
> Yet never told the world the real figures.
> Nobody knows what is really going on
> Bullets fly from now on


yeah yeah all that bloody talk.... barking is your speciality!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Clutch said:


> I agree... India will not reverse 370... Article 370 can only be reversed by the military liberation of Kashmir by Pakistan..



Nope, China can definitely force India to withdraw Article 370.

China can start making very aggressive incursions so deep into Indian territory that it knows are unacceptable losses for Indian political establishment. It can then use this as a bargaining chip to force India to reverse Article 370 or else China will keep making even deeper incursions. This is a win-win scenario for China so India will have to reverse 370 or accept any other demand China makes if they are in a bad mood.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> I agree... India will not reverse 370... Article 370 can only be reversed by the military liberation of Kashmir by Pakistan..



Why should they compromise? They have never done so before.

Kali Yuga is coming for them when their goddess Kali comes down from Himalayas to destroy the world and rebuild it again.

RSS take all this very seriously. Modi and BJP have talked about it numerous times. This is why they are so flagrant with their actions. They believe they will be saved.

How disappointed they will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Reichsmarschall said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how will Pakistan get stronger



DB road is 8 miles from Karakorum Pass which can provide access to Gilgit. Last year India had upgraded a base in DB to brigade level by connecting it to the internal road network. This was a crucial development having grave consequences for Pakistan and CPEC. By China taking over Galwan valley this threat is neutralized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingQamaR

The Maverick said:


> India is reversing nothing
> Even ladakh will.see Chinese withdrawal.
> Indians army wants blood
> Chinese are born liars they lost thousands during covid a dirty filthy disease they spread to the entire planet.
> Yet never told the world the real figures.
> Nobody knows what is really going on
> Bullets fly from now on



Hahaha....it hurts I know 

Not a lot you will be salvaging from this no point crying when the horse has bolted the cart. Stones and sticks we’re over bullets other wise your casualties would be in much higher figureS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Here is the reason,it seems Kungfu does exists.
Allowed me to quote


Rafi said:


> China fcked em up, one thing that has impressed is the hand to hand combat and the smack down they inflicted on the injuns.
> 
> Have seen some videos circulating in certain Pakistani circles, Chinese are kicking ***.














@Rafi Bro,have you heard of anything from your side, any thoughts on this？

5 soliders lightly wounded, it is the number of casualties being circulated on Chinese social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> You need to stop lying to yourself. Indians care more about the number of Chinese troops dead than their own. Your own Indian news media all went crazy after ANI tweet.
> https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/





Aspen said:


> Nope, China can definitely force India to withdraw Article 370.
> 
> China can start making very aggressive incursions so deep into Indian territory that it knows are unacceptable losses for Indian political establishment. It can then use this as a bargaining chip to force India to reverse Article 370 or else China will keep making even deeper incursions. This is a win-win scenario for China so India will have to reverse 370 or accept any other demand China makes if they are in a bad mood.


How old are you? That will be political suicide for Modi and BJP. They are not dumb.


----------



## Aspen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Why should they compromise? They have never done so before.



Exactly, China has no reason to compromise with India when China can make India submit to their demands by force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

Clutch said:


> How can Indians be "Martyred"????!!!!!... It's an Abrahamic ideology... Does not fit the Hindu mantra of reincarnation...
> 
> Martyrdom is an Islamic belief reserved for Muslims... Or Pakistani Soldiers.
> 
> Sorry Indian soldiers are not Martyrs...
> 
> *Just stating facts... *


Hinduism is modular type religion.they can fit what they want in it.they didn't have any good word or concept for killed soldiers.they took word only because for concept they have to convert.
They can worship anything living non living and from other religions also as what suit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> Nope, China can definitely force India to withdraw Article 370.
> 
> China can start making very aggressive incursions so deep into Indian territory that it knows are unacceptable losses for Indian political establishment. It can then use this as a bargaining chip to force India to reverse Article 370 or else China will keep making even deeper incursions. This is a win-win scenario for China so India will have to reverse 370 or accept any other demand China makes if they are in a bad mood.



If you say so brother.

I don't agree, but it may be. Allahu alim.


----------



## Aspen

SuperStar20 said:


> How old are you? That will be political suicide from Modi and BJP. They are not dumb.



When you have a gun against your neck, you cannot chose to say no to the person who has the gun against your neck.

If China wants make demands, India does not get to choose whether it wants to listen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Aspen said:


> Nope, China can definitely force India to withdraw Article 370.
> 
> China can start making very aggressive incursions so deep into Indian territory that it knows are unacceptable losses for Indian political establishment. It can then use this as a bargaining chip to force India to reverse Article 370 or else China will keep making even deeper incursions. This is a win-win scenario for China so India will have to reverse 370 or accept any other demand China makes if they are in a bad mood.



I do not think China will risk all out war with India to revoke Article 370. 

China is trying to warn India not to fully align itself with the American nexus against China by being the West's proxy. It also wants to secure the region for its Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

IblinI said:


> Here is the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rafi Bro,have you heard of anything from your side, any thoughts on this？
> 
> The number of casualties on our side is very insiginficant, 5 soliders lightly wounded, it has being circulated on Chinese social media.



5 Minor injury? how is it possible. PLA attacked when Indian army sleeping?


----------



## zhxy

India will now seek an ally to help them against China. Russians just want to make money selling weapons, they will not support India politically or militarily. The United States is not reliable. And the last option of the Indians is Turkey.

Turkey wants XinJiang to separate from China and become an independent nation. India wants to annex Tibet. The two nations will form a temporary military alliance to attack China on two fronts.


----------



## PDF

Viper1 from Chaklala = AWAC??
IL 76 from Dubai to Chaklala??
2nd C17 from New Delhi to Mumbai within an hour from one another...

Edit: IL 76TD gone to Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

Clutch said:


> How are Indians provoking China... By dying killing themselves... ??
> 
> Hey India... Just a word of advice... You are supposed kill your enemy at the other side... Then you win. You don't win by dropping dead yourself and then making Bollywood movies about your glorious "victory"!!!!
> 
> Come one... Be a man...!


Provocation went wrong. Indian side miscalculated.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Han Patriot said:


> I actually don't really care about casualties, you can claim 100 Chinese dead, most important question is who controls Galwan now. We know the answer.



Sorry to say but I care even if 1 casualty happen from " China or India Army".

Personally I believed that 60 miles are nothing even true if comes to India and China. But no one wants to loose even a single inch... So, finally everyone need to pull back at previous status..

1962 war caused untrusted relationship between India and China.. These such incidents will added more....

China and India, both are bigger and powerful countries... Should stay away from such incidents... Otherwise, believed me! No one will be winner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

darksider said:


> Hinduism is modular type religion.they can fit what they want in it.they didn't have any good word or concept for killed soldiers.they took word only because for concept they have to convert.
> They can worship anything living non living and from other religions also as what suit them.



So basically they are now saying their solders are Jihadis?... Lol.

By using the (largely Islamic concept) word Martyrdom... It's to give the Indians soldiers a false sense of moral boost .. otherwise they are dying for a caste system... Which doesn't bode well for the front lines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> I do not think China will risk all out war with India to revoke Article 370.
> 
> China is trying to warn India not to fully align itself with the American nexus against China by being the West's proxy. It also wants to secure the region for its Belt and Road Initiative.



Conquest of J&K would eliminate risk to CPEC from India for good and put India in internal chaos/balkanization . India would no longer be a threat to Pakistan or China.

Nukes would be useless as the war would be isolated to Kashmir only.

Threat of US using Kashmir or India as bases to attack China would also be neutralized.


----------



## rambro

Indians should be grateful to Pakistanis as they were very lenient with abinandan


----------



## tower9

Honestly both sides failed by allowing things to get to this level. Both sides only have something to lose from fighting one another.


----------



## IblinI

SuperStar20 said:


> 5 Minor injury? how is it possible. PLA attacked when Indian army sleeping?


Morale, formation, organised,skilles..etc,it connects with the fact that the PLA statement didn't used the word "Scarificed" if any solider deceased and the statement was soft.


----------



## drumstick

these chinese posters just got the draft from global times to drive this here now... soon the body bags will start getting back deep inside china to families who lost their only son.... and then the anguish begins. 

why are you so afraid of putting the right figure for everyone, including your own people, to see? they must be in hundreds and you want to save face?

china is a country who's political party has an army... so they cant disclose these important details to local public.

if anyone dares to do so, he will be either killed like Li Wenliang or vanished like other whistle blowers of wuhan virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> India will now seek an ally to help them against China. Russians just want to make money selling weapons, they will not support India politically or militarily. The United States is not reliable. And the last option of the Indians is Turkey.
> 
> Turkey wants XinJiang to separate from China and become an independent nation. India wants to annex Tibet. The two nations will form a temporary military alliance to attack China on two fronts.



Are you serious or joking?

You think Turks would go against Pakistan. 

 Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Before building bridge, road and airport in frontline Ladakh india should have built a CMH there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

tower9 said:


> Honestly both sides failed by allowing things to get to this level. Both sides only have something to lose from fighting one another.


You are not even Chinese. You are an American citizen. Probably never stepped foot in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Conquest of J&K would eliminate risk to CPEC from India for good and put India in internal chaos/balkanization . India would no longer be a threat to Pakistan or China.
> 
> Nukes would be useless as the war would be isolated to Kashmir only.
> 
> Threat of US using Kashmir or India as bases to attack China would also be neutralized.



Its not about pak or cpec... But about Indian connectivity development at same area.


----------



## Aspen

Clutch said:


> I do not think China will risk all out war with India to revoke Article 370.
> 
> China is trying to warn India not to fully align itself with the American nexus against China by being the West's proxy. It also wants to secure the region for its Belt and Road Initiative.



I think if China actually lost 50 soldiers, they will go for some kind of limited war because they can afford it. 

I think a lot of people underestimate China's ability to do a knockout punch on India to force them back to the negotiating table. China is a real superpower and they can even force US to accept their demands. For China, making demands to India is nothing.

There is nothing in the current situation that favors India, China knows this.

Forcing India to reverse 370 will be a clear message to both India and US to not mess with China so I can see China's power brokers interested in the idea

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

tower9 said:


> Honestly both sides failed by allowing things to get to this level. Both sides only have something to lose from fighting one another.



Sorry, China is winning this hands down... India is caught with its pants down with nothing down there to show in response.

India is and has always been a paper tiger. It's forces are good at terrorizing innocent women and children in Kashmir... But when faced with real men with guns on the other side.... They run away to make Bollywood movies of their surgical strikes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Feng Leng said:


> You are not even Chinese. You are an American citizen. Probably never stepped foot in China.



Many of the Chinese diaspora seem to be pro-Indian or fear war, while Chinese citizens have bravado and courage in abundance.

This is quite interesting. Our diaspora is similar too and different from our citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You think Turks would go against Pakistan.



Turkey and Pakistan are brothers. Turkey is never against Pakistan. Turkey wants only a temporary alliance with India to attack China. This is politics


----------



## Feng Leng

Clutch said:


> I do not think China will risk all out war with India to revoke Article 370.
> 
> China is trying to warn India not to fully align itself with the American nexus against China by being the West's proxy. It also wants to secure the region for its Belt and Road Initiative.


China's wants to cut India down to size. Occupying Galwan Valley is sufficient to teach them a lesson for now but India probably will escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> Morale, formation, organised,skilles..etc,it connects with the fact that the PLA statement didn't used the word "Scarificed" if any solider scumed to death and the statement was soft.



Sorry as per the Chinese sources only.. 5 casualties from Chinese and Indian sources are saying 40+.

believed me! No one trust on your government statement... On such incidents.

I just saying casualties happened at both sides


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> Turkey and Pakistan are brothers. Turkey is never against Pakistan. Turkey wants only a temporary alliance with India to attack China. This is politics



Source or I am reporting you to mods for fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

It was an unfortunate incident .
We respects the Chinese after all it was not like other nations where terrorists were used in name of asymetric warfare .
Both of them were in the uniform that represents their great nations and there was casualities on both side .
We dont want a war because it wil cause global economic meltdown and a total disaster in Asia .

It must be remain as localised issue even though both of them were calculates a lot of strategic moves.
Why should we embolden the West through such reckless actions?


----------



## doorstar

Aspen said:


> Nope, China can definitely force India to withdraw Article 370.


what the hell for? China simply wants its lands back. it was willing to let the status quo remain for the foreseeable future, but the revocation of 370 put a kibosh on that. now asking or forcing them bharatis to restore 370 means giving back Galwan which is a big no no.

you've left it too late, dude you should have reversed it when originally asked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Feng Leng said:


> China's wants to cut India down to size. Occupying Galwan Valley is sufficient to teach them a lesson for now but India probably will escalate.



It would be foolish for India to escalate this... It will run to other forums such as the UN to get China to come to the talking table...

India has never been a nation of real fighters... That's why throughout their history they have been occupied by foreign powers... 

They can only rape and Lynch innocent civilians... But nothing beyond that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Feng Leng said:


> You are not even Chinese. You are an American citizen. Probably never stepped foot in China.



I’ve been to China many times. 

A war between China and India doesn’t benefit either country.


----------



## Cash GK

SuperStar20 said:


> How old are you? That will be political suicide for Modi and BJP. They are not dumb.


Infact staying on your mistake for longer means losing territory...We love it if modi dont change the stats of IOK..DAYS Are close when three countries will attake india..which will give new countries on world map...india is country which once in every 100 years rulled by outsiders..this is long proven history last 900 years..


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

tower9 said:


> I’ve been to China many times.
> 
> A war between China and India doesn’t benefit either country.



India is a fascist state, they will never back down. You don't understand their mindset.

Today all of China saw Indian manipulations and treachery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Many of the Chinese diaspora seem to be pro-Indian or fear war, while Chinese citizens have bravado and courage in abundance.
> 
> This is quite interesting. Our diaspora is similar too and different from our citizens.


The Chinese diaspora is a bunch of traitors and their children. The think China is poor and backwards. That's why they live in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

tower9 said:


> I’ve been to China many times.
> 
> A war between China and India doesn’t benefit either country.



The same from Indian sides... Any casualties from both countries are not acceptable because no one get the any benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Even if the Chinese agrees 43 ,we dont have to consider it .
Because we knows how things are manipulated behind the iron curtain


----------



## tower9

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> India is a fascist state, they never backdown. You don't understand their mindset.
> 
> Today all of China saw Indian manipulations and treachery.



Most Indians are good people like most Pakistanis and Chinese. It’s the politicians who are manipulative. It’s unfortunate to see the fighting escalate when both sides can benefit far more with peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

SrNair said:


> not like other nations where terrorists were used in name of asymetric warfare .



Calling the rebellion of occupied natives as Terrorist is a lie. For a Kashmiri they represent freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry as per the Chinese sources only.. 5 casualties from Chinese and Indian sources are saying 40+.
> 
> believed me! No one trust on your government statement... On such incidents.
> 
> I just saying casualties happened at both sides


 If you are referring to the lady, don't, she cited the Indian source yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

SrNair said:


> It was an unfortunate incident .
> We respects the Chinese after all it was not like other nations where terrorists were used in name of asymetric warfare .
> Both of them were in the uniform that represents their great nations and there was casualities on both side .
> We dont want a war because it wil cause global economic meltdown and a total disaster in Asia .
> 
> It must be remain as localised issue even though both of them were calculates a lot of strategic moves.
> Why should we embolden the West through such reckless actions?




I like your submissive and cowardly behavior in front of more powerful country. 
But not surprised because its in genes of hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Feng Leng said:


> The Chinese diaspora is a bunch of traitors and their children. The think China is poor and backwards. That's why they live in America.



Yes, I have met them and they are unique. They think they are white.

Chinese from China always have so many positive things to say about Pakistanis. Really great people.

Our diaspora are confused and became Arabs, so I understand what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Nothing to see here...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

tower9 said:


> Most Indians are good people like most Pakistanis and Chinese. It’s the politicians who are manipulative. It’s unfortunate to see the fighting escalate when both sides can benefit far more with peace.



Not when over 51% vote for RSS aka BJP (or the Nazi).

No nation has voted for a Nazi party since WWII unlike India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zhxy

india considered China an enemy before the 1962 war. If India really wanted peace with China, it would not support the Dalai Lama and use the "Foward's Policy" to encroach on the territory.

if the "Tibetan uprising of 1959" and the "Foward's policy" were successful, 100 years later Bolywood would create a film called "Nehru's great victory". But India failed, and then they played "victim card" and blamed China

In the minds of all Indians "india is never wrong"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Feng Leng said:


> The Chinese diaspora is a bunch of traitors and their children. The think China is poor and backwards. That's why they live in America.



Not really. I know how fast China is advancing because I have been there often. Personally I’d prefer to move to Singapore if possible actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Feng Leng said:


> China's wants to cut India down to size. Occupying Galwan Valley is sufficient to teach them a lesson for now but India probably will escalate.



Yeah I agree, India will take the bait.

Modi probably wants to deescalate. 

But its just like Feb 27, Indian population will force Modi to do something like Balakot strike. Modi has to do something aggressive, Indian public will burn him alive if he does nothing.

The difference is that Pakistan shot down IAF and gave pilot back because Imran Khan said he wouldn't escalate.

Just like Feb 27, Indians will also force Modi to do something against China, but now India is in the weaker position. When India makes their next move, China will be in a position to escalate it with even more force while Pakistan did not escalate after Feb 27. When China escalates, that is when they will start demanding concessions from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

S10 said:


> China doesn't want to escalate. The current military focus is Taiwan and South China Sea. No firearm was used in this clash by both sides, which means nobody is interested in open warfare.


look at the map, China already moved 60 km last few weeks. This is huge escalation .Chinese army moving more closer to main Ladakh region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

kursed said:


> https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html



“*In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. *Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.

*Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC*.”

Chinese pulled back from the *1962 line* after the war, to create a buffer zone between two armies, but Indians took advantage of China's goodwill and continued to push their "Forward Policy" for decades. Building the permanent structure on China side of 1962 line, was just the last straw that broke camel's back. Chinese don't wanna be the nice guy no more. 

Had India respected *1962 line* and refrained from land-grabbing from China, the border would have been at peace for years and India would have had one less neighbor to fight with. 

China has just reiterated the 1962 line publicly and it can't back down from the new stand. Let's how India is going to deal with the New Normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Yaseen1 said:


> causalities not matter as far as india is unable to push back chinese army from region as these figures cannot be verified by trusting u.s who have self interest against china



Before cheerleaders said there was no casualities.
Now saying there is casualities but land was grabbed.
Tomorrow what?
Fact is both were disengaged after that unfortunate incident .
We will use diplomatic way



drumstick said:


> these chinese posters just got the draft from global times to drive this here now... soon the body bags will start getting back deep inside china to families who lost their only son.... and then the anguish begins.
> 
> why are you so afraid of putting the right figure for everyone, including your own people, to see? they must be in hundreds and you want to save face?
> 
> china is a country who's political party has an army... so they cant disclose these important details to local public.
> 
> if anyone dares to do so, he will be either killed like Li Wenliang or vanished like other whistle blowers of wuhan virus.



Its better if they keep quiet .
More publicity means too much pressure on Xi and eventually cause big issues which wont help both nations during Covid time


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

tower9 said:


> Most Indians are good people like most Pakistanis and Chinese. It’s the politicians who are manipulative. It’s unfortunate to see the fighting escalate when both sides can benefit far more with peace.



You don't know who they actually are. Bring up Pakistan or Islam and see them change. They are snakes, good at hiding who they are.

Actually being Chinese is enough, see how they treat you after today.

Never trust an Indian or related ethnicity like SL,etc.



Clutch said:


> Calling the rebellion of occupied natives as Terrorist is a lie. For a Kashmiri they represent freedom fighters.



This poor guys suffered injuries for what they did to him.


----------



## doorstar

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Are you serious or joking?
> 
> You think Turks would go against Pakistan.
> 
> Never.


were Iraqis, Afghans, Syrians, Libyans any less Moslem than Pakistanis? Turks will go against anyone America tells them to

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaseen1

from our experience diplomatic way not works when opponent is economically and militarily more bigger like in case of palestine and kashmir issues


SrNair said:


> Before cheerleaders said there was no casualities.
> Now saying there is casualities but land was grabbed.
> Tomorrow what?
> Fact is both were disengaged after that unfortunate incident .
> We will use diplomatic way
> 
> 
> 
> Its better if they keep quiet .
> More publicity means too much pressure on Xi and eventually cause big issues which wont help both nations during Covid time


----------



## SrNair

Clutch said:


> Calling the rebellion of occupied natives as Terrorist is a lie. For a Kashmiri they represent freedom fighters.



Man , there is already a clear picture that was created .
You cannot change that .
Even though our rival ,we respect the Chinese they were always clear about their aims .


----------



## zhxy

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Source or I am reporting you to mods for fake news.



Are you serious or joking?

This is an open discussion. Everyone is frank about their thoughts and analysis except for trolls and personal attacks.

It is strange that someone begins to slander and threaten to denounce others for disagreements in opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

tower9 said:


> I’ve been to China many times.
> 
> A war between China and India doesn’t benefit either country.


Then your flag is fake. The left side is your citizenship. You are an American citizen. There is no flag for "ethnic origin". You get two American flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

darksider said:


> I like your submissive and cowardly behavior in front of more powerful country.
> But not surprised because its in genes of hindus.



Its not like that .It is a respect to a rival that can stand on their own unlike someothers were the shameless attitude of sending poor brainwashed kids in the name of asymetric warfare


----------



## PDF

Actually, C17 weren't destined to Mumbai...I think the one which I lost went further south as this one is also going.

Perhaps to Thanjavur as one took off from there:


----------



## pothead

Clutch said:


> It would be foolish for India to escalate this... It will run to other forums such as the UN to get China to come to the talking table...



Per Chinese media, it was India which escalated it,
And you don't see us going to anyone, let alone UN.

Putting it bluntly, we are more than happy to die and kill,
Now it's up to the Chinese leadership to take a call on whether they want a repeat of this.


----------



## Kai Liu

SrNair said:


> Even if the Chinese agrees 43 ,we dont have to consider it .
> Because we knows how things are manipulated behind the iron curtain


Let's see what are manipulated behind the iron curtain... lol... You people were waiting for the news of indian triumph, and then




...lmao...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*World War 3: India slaughters 5 Chinese soldiers in bloody massacre- border tensions erupt*
*FIVE Chinese soldiers were killed and 11 injured during violent clashes at the China-India border, which has sparked fears of World War 3.*

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

doorstar said:


> were Iraqis, Afghans, Syrians, Libyans any less Moslem than Pakistanis? Turks will go against any one America tell them to



I don't believe that, otherwise they have no reason to support us in Kashmir and to help us in Afghanistan.

Anyway let's stay on topic.


----------



## graphican

Aspen said:


> I will go on record and say that if conflict escalates any more, China is going to force India to reverse Article 370 by force. If China decides they want to reverse Article 370, India has no choice but to accept it or PLA will turn up the pressure even more.
> 
> Feel free to screenshot this and tell me I'm right in the future



I disagree. India cannot politically or strategically backtrack in Kashmir. That will be political and strategic surrender and establishment or Indian Government cannot afford its political cost and internationally you will admit these territories to be disputed instead of an integral part of India. Against China, all India need is to ensure it doesn't lose further territory and that is a "victory" for them against China.

But to earn respect back, India is likely to start a conflict with Pakistan. They don't even need to gain anything on the ground, but by starting a conflict, they will falsely claim "60 Kilometers square territory captured from Pakistan" kind of bullcrap to make brain-dead Indians go gaga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *World War 3: India slaughters 5 Chinese soldiers in bloody massacre- border tensions erupt*
> *FIVE Chinese soldiers were killed and 11 injured during violent clashes at the China-India border, which has sparked fears of World War 3.*
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...dia-border-china-soldiers-dead-injured-Ladakh



Sensationalism beyond words.


----------



## SrNair

Yaseen1 said:


> from our experience diplomatic way not works when opponent is economically and militarily more bigger like in case of palestine and kashmir issues



But in Indias case it will work because the gap is not that much .
Only in economic side we are little bit backwards which can catchup easily ,eventually .

And both are civilized successful nations that represents thousand years old culture


----------



## krash

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I only know 1 thing "Sleep tight while PAF is awake", then Tight Slap.



Careful, slaps can destroy an entire nation's pretence. Pun intended.

All jokes aside, we believe in talking things over some tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> Are you serious or joking?
> 
> This is an open discussion. Everyone is frank about their thoughts and analysis except for trolls and personal attacks.
> 
> It is strange that someone begins to slander and threaten to denounce others for disagreements in opinion



I let it go for now but don't further fake news. You have been doing it the whole thread.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642380
> 
> Actually, C17 weren't destined to Mumbai...I think the one which I lost went further south as this one is also going.
> 
> Perhaps to Thanjavur as one took off from there:
> View attachment 642386



South-east.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Kai Liu said:


> Let's see what are manipulated behind the iron curtain... lol... You people were waiting for the news of indian triumph, and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...lmao...



Friend ,you dont know what is media democracy and freedom.
So better let it that way .
And from Chinese we have learned that PLA dont want to stoke public mood by releasing numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642380
> 
> Actually, C17 weren't destined to Mumbai...I think the one which I lost went further south as this one is also going.
> 
> Perhaps to Thanjavur as one took off from there:
> View attachment 642386



Where are you getting these pics from? I cannot find these on FR24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

india has very much gap interms of weapons and military capabilities as china has drones,cyber,electric warfare,multiwarhead icbms with mega tonnes of yield as well as hypersonic weapons and stealth jets which india not possess


SrNair said:


> But in Indias case it will work because the gap is not that much .
> Only in economic side we are little bit backwards which can catchup easily ,eventually .
> 
> And both are civilized successful nations that represents thousand years old culture


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

New news are coming! everyone needs to wait...


----------



## Cthulhu

212 pages in less than 24 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


----------



## NeonNinja

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


LOL more fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


I don't think this source is can be considered as credible ...


----------



## Bouncer

Mugwop said:


> @rott 43 casualties?  why not make it 100?



As usual its "sources" quoted by "experts". Its always "sources". Not a single reputed international source backs their claims. They just had to make it double of 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

more news will come!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273125973563781121


----------



## Kai Liu

SrNair said:


> Friend ,you dont know what is media democracy and freedom.
> So better let it that way .
> And from Chinese we have learned that PLA dont want to stoke public mood by releasing numbers


'media democracy' means you can B.S. whatever you want..
And yes, PLA don't want to stoke the *indian *public mood.. You should appreciate our goodwill.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*Aftermath of India-China deadly border clashes uncertain*
Associated Press
Published: June 16, 2020, 11:28 pm


*NEW DELHI* – As some commentators clamored for revenge, India's government was silent Wednesday on the fallout from clashes with China's army in a disputed border area in the high Himalayas that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers' lives.

Indian security forces said neither side fired any shots in the clash in the Ladakh region late Monday. China accused Indian forces of carrying out “provocative attacks” on its troops and did not disclose if any of its soldiers died.

It was the first deadly confrontation on the disputed border between India and China since 1975, and while experts said they were unlikely to head into a war, easing tensions quickly would be difficult.

Indian Defense Ministry spokesman Col. Aman Anand did not respond immediately to queries on the situation Wednesday or whether talks were planned to defuse the tensions.

“This will likely be a watershed moment in India-China relations and the geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific," said Abraham Denmark, Asia program director at The Wilson Center. "We’ve already seen the deadliest clash on the China-India border in over 50 years, both countries are led by men who have embraced nationalism, and both countries are facing tremendous domestic and international upheaval as a result of COVID-19 and other long-standing problems.”

The main questions now are if either side can find a path to deescalation and whether India's allies such as the United States will help. “It is a highly volatile and dangerous situation between two nationalistic, nuclear powers at a time when American influence has badly diminished,” Denmark said.

China claims about 90,000 square kilometers (35,000 square miles) of territory in India’s northeast, while India says China occupies 38,000 square kilometers (15,000 square miles) of its territory in the Aksai Chin Plateau in the Himalayas, a contiguous part of the Ladakh region.

India unilaterally declared Ladakh a federal territory while separating it from disputed Kashmir in August 2019. China was among the handful of countries to strongly condemn the move, raising it at international forums including the U.N. Security Council.

Thousands of soldiers on both sides have faced off over a month along a remote stretch of the 3,380-kilometer (2,100-mile) Line of Actual Control, the border established following a war between India and China in 1962 that resulted in an uneasy truce.

The Indian Army said 20 of its soldiers died and 17 “were critically injured in the line of duty at the standoff location and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain.” The statement did not disclose the nature of the soldiers’ injuries.

The troops fought each other with fists and rocks, Indian security officials said on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to disclose the information.

After the clash, the two sides “disengaged” from the area where the the fighting happened, the Indian Army statement said.

The United Nations urged both sides “to exercise maximum restraint."

“We are concerned about reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control between India and China," U.N. associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said. “We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de escalate the situation."

Michael Kugelman, a South Asia specialist at the Wilson Center, said that the two countries were unlikely to go to war because they cannot “afford a conflict.”

“But let’s be clear: It beggars belief to think that they can magically deescalate after a deadly exchange with such a higher number of fatalities,” he said. "This crisis isn’t ending anytime soon.”

Vivek Katju, a retired Indian diplomat, said the deadly violence represented a dramatic departure from the four-decades-old status quo of troops from the two countries staring each other down without any fatalities.

“The political class and the security class as a whole will have to do very serious thinking about the road ahead,” he said.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian gave no details of any casualties on the Chinese side, but said that China had strongly protested the incident and remained committed to maintaining “peace and tranquility” along the disputed border.

“But what is shocking is that on June 15, the Indian troops seriously violated the consensus of the two sides, crossed the border illegally twice and carried out provocative attacks on Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical conflicts between the two border forces,” Zhao said.

India’s Ministry of External Affairs said in a statement that the incident happened “as a result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” in the Galwan Valley.

Thousands of soldiers from the two countries, backed by armored trucks and artillery, have been stationed just a few hundred meters (yards) apart for more than a month in the Ladakh region that lies near Tibet. Military and diplomatic meetings have yielded no breakthrough.

Indian authorities have officially maintained near-total silence on the issues related to the confrontation

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had a televised meeting with state officials Tuesday and did not comment on the clash.

The tense standoff started in early May, when Indian officials said that Chinese soldiers crossed the boundary in Ladakh at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts and ignoring verbal warnings to leave. That triggered shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights, much of it replayed on television news channels and social media.

China has sought to downplay the confrontation while saying the two sides were communicating through both their front-line military units and their respective embassies to resolve issues.

Though skirmishes aren’t new along the frontier, the standoff at Ladakh’s Galwan Valley, where India is building a strategic road connecting the region to an airstrip close to China, has escalated in recent weeks.

The last fatalities along the disputed border was in 1975, when Chinese troops killed four Indian soldiers in an ambush in the Twang region of northeastern India’s Arunachal Pradesh state, said Lt. Gen. D.S. Hooda, a former head of the Indian military’s Northern Command.

“It’s a very complicated and serious situation, and it will take real, hard negotiating skills to resolve this,” Hooda said.

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...-india-china-deadly-border-clashes-uncertain/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> I don't think this source is can be considered as credible ...


wait for sometime! I am not expecting Chinese cheerleaders to accept but others I can!


----------



## Aspen

Cthulhu said:


> 212 pages in less than 24 hour



It will be 300 by the end of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

The counterpart are chunck out fake news like no tomrrow, from 5 to 40+.
Reminds me of how their MoDs denied any IA soliders detain but busted after that photo and ofc the national hero Abhi and their 27th Feb "Victory".
Good, pushed more and you might get the answer if you guys don't need the facesaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

zhxy said:


> India will now seek an ally to help them against China. Russians just want to make money selling weapons, they will not support India politically or militarily. The United States is not reliable. And the last option of the Indians is Turkey.
> 
> Turkey wants XinJiang to separate from China and become an independent nation. India wants to annex Tibet. The two nations will form a temporary military alliance to attack China on two fronts.


I really doubt this ... relations between Turkey and China have warmed up considerably since the 2015 low point. The only option India has is the US.


----------



## Oracle

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


it took india 12-15 hours to confirm number of deaths on indian side
but it took 1 hour for india to even give the ranks of chines officials that got killed

*Indian media*
first 0 indian deaths ---- > 5 chinese soldiers died
then 3 indian deaths ----> 20+ chinese soldiers died
later
20 indian deaths ------> 40+ chinese soldiers died
and last
34 more indians missing ----> 40+ died and 34 more missing due to fall from mountain.....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Death Professor

SrNair said:


> Friend ,you dont know what is media democracy and freedom.
> So better let it that way .
> And from Chinese we have learned that PLA dont want to stoke public mood by releasing numbers



___ me lay loo, democracy aur freedom. 
1962 - China/India GDP ~45B $ 
2020 China GDP 15T $, India GDP 2.7 T $, 
Konsi freedom? Freedom to shit on streets? or freedom of farmers to commit suicides? 
Konsi democracy? Democracy to choose pappu corrupt leaders or illiterate/jahil chaiwala corrupt leaders.


Pallay kuch hai nai, aur barkain check karoo in ki....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

Raj-Hindustani said:


> more news will come!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273125973563781121


from 43 to 5


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> about 5 Chinese casualties reports are coming from china... not India...


What's the Chinese source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193



Wow. Now you are adding casualties to the past scenario. Did you forget to mention that few hours ago?

It is like looking in your pocket for a dollar, then finding an extra dollar later.

These kinds of revelations do not just keep coming one after the other after much time has past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

drumstick said:


> these chinese posters just got the draft from global times to drive this here now... soon the body bags will start getting back deep inside china to families who lost their only son.... and then the anguish begins.
> 
> why are you so afraid of putting the right figure for everyone, including your own people, to see? they must be in hundreds and you want to save face?
> 
> china is a country who's political party has an army... so they cant disclose these important details to local public.
> 
> if anyone dares to do so, he will be either killed like Li Wenliang or vanished like other whistle blowers of wuhan virus.





drumstick said:


> these chinese posters just got the draft from global times to drive this here now... soon the body bags will start getting back deep inside china to families who lost their only son.... and then the anguish begins.
> 
> why are you so afraid of putting the right figure for everyone, including your own people, to see? they must be in hundreds and you want to save face?
> 
> china is a country who's political party has an army... so they cant disclose these important details to local public.
> 
> if anyone dares to do so, he will be either killed like Li Wenliang or vanished like other whistle blowers of wuhan virus.


You people were already busted last year for faking military victories for internal consumption. Btw how come 1.5 years later there’s still no evidence of an f 16 being shot down
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

doorstar said:


> were Iraqis, Afghans, Syrians, Libyans any less Moslem than Pakistanis? Turks will go against any one America tell them to


The brotherhood is paved with blood of our ancestors. We fought for Ottomans, we gave our blood, our lives and our wealth; everything we had for Ottomans. Even when people from within wanted an end of caliphate, we started a pan-Islamist political movement to restore Ottoman Caliphate and got jailed and humiliated by British for this; but you won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193
Open challenge to PLA. Deny this is false by issuing statement, if they don't do that this report is true.


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> about 5 Chinese casualties reports are coming from china... not India...


Dude, checked my previous post, that Global times lady Wang cited the Indian source yesterday.
Soliders fall from the mountain and freezed to death and sounds like you have the absoutely control over the battlefield,interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Lots of activity... The silence itself has a voice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

Oracle said:


>


When PLA reached New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

MIG21DOWN said:


> Yea big countries panic and shoot down their own helicopter killing 6 and lose their jet to a country 8x smaller then back down. Lay off the bollywood dilusions bhakth. Never seen such a dilusional country which thinks they are a superpower especially after losing an air battle to a country 8x smaller.


They also hid any evidence that they couldn’t shoot f16 down
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282


----------



## Figaro

Honestly though India generating fake Chinese casualty numbers which are very high might actually serve to both country's advantage. If the Indian populace believes that they killed more Chinese soldiers than they are less likely to be very angry at China and by extension Chinese companies, which would have otherwise hurt India's economy. Imagine what the Indian response would be if the Chinese revealed a very low casualty count (especially if no Chinese soldiers died). Wise of the Chinese not to release casualty numbers or refute whatever number is being conjured up by Indian media ... just let them believe what they want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

I wish next time Chinese treat Indians with bats from Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642389
> 
> 
> Lots of activity... The silence itself has a voice.


Silence of Lamb vs Roar of Tiger. We need to choose carefully.



Hareeb said:


> I wish next time Chinese treat Indians with bats from Wuhan.


Now Bats are the best defence for PLA.


----------



## IblinI

Figaro said:


> Honestly though India generating fake Chinese casualty numbers which are very high might actually serve to both country's advantage. If the Indian populace believes that they killed more Chinese soldiers than they are less likely to be very angry at China and by extension Chinese companies, which would have otherwise hurt India's economy. Imagine what the Indian response would be if the Chinese revealed a very low casualty count (especially if no Chinese soldiers died). Wise of the Chinese not to release casualty numbers or refute whatever number is being conjured up by Indian media ... just let them believe what they want to.


Thus the reason of the soft tune PLA official statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

lastofthepatriots said:


>


Thumkas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


I'm sorry but this literally confirms ANI is a bull**** source. The death of one commanding officer (the Indian colonel) was already pretty rare but the death of another from the opposing side? Sounds super suspect ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

*American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
*Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020





The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.

*American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.

[
READ:

China’s Test of the West ]
Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.

The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.

In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.

"The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."

The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."

Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.

[
MORE:

India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.

Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.


Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security

Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...


https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


----------



## PDF

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642380
> 
> Actually, C17 weren't destined to Mumbai...I think the one which I lost went further south as this one is also going.
> 
> Perhaps to Thanjavur as one took off from there:
> View attachment 642386


For reference:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Jackdaws said:


> Sure because -
> 
> 9/11 was done by Jews
> 26/11 was done by Hindus
> Osama is not in Pakistan
> Americans and Chinese are coming to save Dacca
> Our three time PM is a RAW agent


And you just got your *** handed to you by the chinese and Pakistan was carved out of india. There is nothing you can do but talk. 20 plus dead and dying and you are talking. No action. Super duper phat gyee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

As per the reports, Indian casualties might increase because 7-8 are critically injured.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Figaro said:


> I'm sorry but this literally confirms ANI is a bull**** source. The death of one commanding officer (the Indian colonel) was already pretty rare but the death of another from the opposing side? Sounds super suspect ...


targeted revenge raid


----------



## NeonNinja

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193


LOL ANI Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273127130520584193



Name and rank of the officer, or PIC of ANY DIED PLA BODIES, an even more open challenge 

You Indians are just a pathetic lots

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hareeb said:


> The brotherhood is paved with blood of our ancestors. We fought for Ottomans, we gave our blood, our lives and our wealth; everything we had for Ottomans. Even when people from within wanted an end of caliphate, we started a pan-Islamist political movement to restore Ottoman Caliphate and got jailed and humiliated by British for this; but you won't understand.



Thank you for your sentiments brother. Check this thread out.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/is-pak-sending-fighter-jets-to-libya.671378/


Let's try to stay on topic here.



zhxy said:


> Turkey changes allies very quickly. They were anti-Chinese, anti-Russian, anti-American, and then tried to mend relations with them. In Erdogan's mind, apart from Pakistan, no country is truly ally. As long as the Uighur issue is not resolved, Turkey will forever be a slow explosive bomb for China.



I have reported you for peddling lies and derailing thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drumstick

the same chinese media works overnight to dish out warnings and threats to the world is sitting so silent.... 

entire night the helicopters were lifting dead bodies and injured soldiers .... but hay casualties are zero. They all bought back to life or cured by a magic potion.... 

your local people have right to know the casualties when their only son is being sent to do the duties... that only son is now disappeared and will come back in a body bag. 

this is exactly how the media blacked out in china when the wuhan virus spread. all the whistle blowers were silenced or killed. 

xi' regime will be coming to and end prematurely it seems..... he is a complete failure on all fronts.


----------



## zhxy

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> *I don't believe that, *otherwise they have no reason to support us in Kashmir and to help us in Afghanistan.
> 
> Anyway let's stay on topic.





Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I let it go for now but don't *further fake news*. You have been doing it the whole thread.




That's why you slander others for being "fake news". I just said the thoughts of the individual and never said it was "absolutely right" or "it is news". And you claim it is fake news, then threaten to denounce MOD

You have your own opinion. Other people have their own thoughts. And you threaten to denounce others because their thoughts are not the same as yours.

Lies and hypocrisy

Report if you like. I do not care


----------



## Figaro

silent_poison said:


> targeted revenge raid


Considering how the Chinese anticipated the initial Indian raid so well, do you really think they would all of a sudden be wiped out by a "revenge raid"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Hareeb said:


> I wish next time Chinese treat Indians with bats from Wuhan.



Well, according to the Chinese source, they just throw some of the wounded Indians into the river

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642389
> 
> 
> Lots of activity... The silence itself has a voice.







updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

IblinI said:


> Dude, checked my previous post, that Global times lady Wang cited the Indian source yesterday.
> Soliders fall from the mountain and freezed to death and sounds like you have the absoutely control over the battlefield,interesting.


That same source was the ANI source ... which is the same source that is magically revising up the Chinese count whenever the Indian count goes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

silent_poison said:


> Open challenge to PLA. Deny this is false by issuing statement, if they don't do that this report is true.



PLA waili bhethi hoi hai na, teray jaisay intellectual k liye... open challenge c......


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Seems operations are still going on. Where are our OSINT PDFians.

All Media channels are confirming PLA CO also KIA. Any info on Chinese Media?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> That's why you slander others for being "fake news". I just said the thoughts of the individual and never said it was "absolutely right" or "it is news". And you claim it is fake news, then threaten to denounce MOD
> 
> You have your own opinion. Other people have their own thoughts. And you threaten to denounce others because their thoughts are not the same as yours.
> 
> Lies and hypocrisy
> 
> Report if you like. I do not care



Stay on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> Per Chinese media, it was India which escalated it,
> And you don't see us going to anyone, let alone UN.
> 
> Putting it bluntly, we are more than happy to die and kill,
> Now it's up to the Chinese leadership to take a call on whether they want a repeat of this.


The Chinese government already said the Galwan Valley belongs to China and our soldiers are not going anywhere. It is Modi who has mysteriously disappeared LMFAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

52051 said:


> Name and rank of the officer, or PIC of ANY DIED PLA BODIES, an even more open challenge
> 
> You Indians are just a pathetic lots



ANI will open the next fortune cookie to find out their next headline and revelation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Figaro said:


> That same source was the ANI source ... which is the same source that is magically revising up the Chinese count whenever the Indian count goes up.


Let it go. Soldiers died. Instead of mourning them, your cheerleaders are encouraging us to count the deceased. Both these nations made their bed and it's time for them to sleep on it. This thread has gone long enough with insults. It's time to poise and reflect. I would be mocked for this post, no doubt.


----------



## Protest_again

217 pages of Oooh.. Chinese killed Indians.. I suggest sensible people to think on it and move on.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Protest_again said:


> Let it go.



We will never let it go. 

It will be remembered for ages. It is only the beginning of your humiliation.

Pakistan has not even started yet. We don't have clubs. We have guns

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642389
> 
> 
> Lots of activity... The silence itself has a voice.



@Hachiman How are you finding these on FR24? Tell me


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642389
> 
> 
> Lots of activity... The silence itself has a voice.


Intelligence and weapons supplies are being distributed for an air raid in the next 24 to 36 hrs


----------



## 52051

drumstick said:


> the same chinese media works overnight to dish out warnings and threats to the world is sitting so silent....
> 
> *entire night the helicopters were lifting dead bodies and injured soldiers *.... but hay casualties are zero. They all bought back to life or cured by a magic potion....
> 
> your local people have right to know the casualties when their only son is being sent to do the duties... that only son is now disappeared and will come back in a body bag.
> 
> this is exactly how the media blacked out in china when the wuhan virus spread. all the whistle blowers were silenced or killed.
> 
> xi' regime will be coming to and end prematurely it seems..... he is a complete failure on all fronts.



*How many of the copters? and how do you know they are there to lift died bodies and wounded soldiers*? Pictures or videos?And how do you know that? just run out of face-saving excuses?

Not a single Chinese soldier died in this encounter, and none of any being captured, so just show me any picture of died PLA bodies or wounded one in this encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Ajai is getting direct feed from PLA. I am wondering whether Modi is also in PLA custody. Not heard from him for last 2 days.
> 
> 
> I think salwar is more comfortable than Saari.


Ajai Shukla and few others kept telling the truth to Indian public but nobody listened and now you loose 20 and you are still in denial

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> Thus the reason of the soft tune PLA official statement.



I don't see soft reaction... global times sending warnings from yesterday.... I can point at least 3-4 times within 24 hours..

it's not a normal...


----------



## PDF

In the North:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Aspen said:


> @Hachiman How are you finding these on FR24? Tell me


Its the paid version


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> He is in Laddakh leading from front. Xi is missing in action.



Any pic or any proof?

So Modi fell from mountain into the river?

Or is he captured by Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Feng Leng said:


> The Chinese government already said the Galwan Valley belongs to China and our soldiers are not going anywhere. It is Modi who has mysteriously disappeared LMFAO.



You mean Xi came out and made a statement?
Can you post the video please?

And if you wanted a statement from India, it has already been said,
whole of ladakh is ours and we are more than happy to kill & die to get it.

Like I said, welcome to the party.
We both will be seeing each other a lot over next few years


----------



## Aspen

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Its the paid version



What level of the paid version and what's the name of the filter?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

pothead said:


> whole of ladakh is ours and we are more than happy to kill & die to get it.



Your men will keep dying, yet your territory will keep decreasing.

Live in solace that ANI will report fake casualties to appease Indian broken egos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Indians don't want to believe their Media or Modi anymore because lies are too big, too visible and too painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Any pic or any proof?
> 
> So Modi fell from mountain into the river?
> 
> Or is he captured by Chinese?


if he is there then he has gone to beg the chinese bus kar do ab tou main tumhare paun main hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We will never let it go.
> 
> It will be remembered for ages. It is only the beginning of your humiliation.
> 
> Pakistan has not even started yet. We don't have clubs. We have guns


Sure. Have at it. It was meant for sensible people not for idiots like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Hachiman said:


> Viper1 from Chaklala = AWAC


Update: Viper1 from its movement seemed as a transport aircraft of PAF on training mission.
PAF509 is most probably an AWAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> if he is there then he has gone to beg the chinese bus kar do ab tou main tumhare paun main hun.



Maybe he is serving chai to Chinese or maybe they are giving him fantastic tea. 

Again he became chee wala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I don't see soft reaction... global times sending warnings from yesterday.... I can point at least 3-4 times within 24 hours..
> 
> it's not a normal...


I am referring to PLA official statement, btw you clearly don't know how our media works, global times isn't as important as most of the foreigners thought, they have jackshit info when it comes to PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

graphican said:


> Indians don't want to believe their Media or Modi anymore because lies are too big, too visible and too painful.
> 
> View attachment 642402


The Indian media will always give a Chinese casualty count in the range of 1 to 2x to make it seem that they won ... but there are still rational Indians who can see through this BS. If you claim a number of Chinese soldiers died, stick with that number ... every revision up lowers the credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Aspen said:


> What level of the paid version and what's the name of the filter?


bro i dont know about that. only know we can access them in paid version.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

graphican said:


> Indians don't want to believe their Media or Modi anymore because lies are too big, too visible and too painful.
> 
> View attachment 642402



They even cannot trust Indian Army. Only good at running and falling from mountains.

They even cannot finish a fight which they themselves began.

Incompetence in India at every level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

tower9 said:


> Not really. I know how fast China is advancing because I have been there often. Personally I’d prefer to move to Singapore if possible actually.


It doesn't matter if you visit China on a tourist visa. You are not a Chinese citizen. Please change your flag to your country of citizenship: USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They even cannot trust Indian Army. Only good at running and falling from mountains.
> 
> They even cannot finish a fight which they themselves began.
> 
> Incompetence in India at every level.


Despite of soliders falling and freezed to death, they still have full control over the battle field and counts our casulities and some how raised from a few to a few dozen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

Within 5 days 1000 pages of mudslinging, a milestone to be looking forward for some celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They even cannot trust Indian Army. Only good at running and falling from mountains.
> 
> They even cannot finish a fight which they themselves began.
> 
> Incompetence in India at every level.



Everything is masked, filters at each level. Stop this secrecy and let us know what and why things go out of hand. Lots of lives lost.


----------



## 52051

Just this post along show the pathetic-ness of the Indians

Instead of calling faul for the Chinese-side action (Proven dead of their commander), they resolute to claim actually they just kill more Chinese despite no logic behind this (*impossilbe for the Chinese to lose lots men in a melee fight if they can kill the commander of the indian troop and capture the vice commander of the troop and some 30-40 soldiers*).

This suggest what? they just don't dare to get even with the Chinese, they just take the loss and go home get some self-wanking or wiki-editing

In this regard, they don't have the guts like the Arabians in the middle-east, they can admit the US/Israel killed their men and at least trying to get even with them in real fight, instead of wik-editing, you get the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> You mean Xi came out and made a statement?
> Can you post the video please?
> 
> And if you wanted a statement from India, it has already been said,
> whole of ladakh is ours and we are more than happy to kill & die to get it.
> 
> Like I said, welcome to the party.
> We both will be seeing each other a lot over next few years


Where is the Indian statement? Where is "we are more than happy to kill & die to get it"? Why wait for a few years? Why don't you do it now? Shupa powa can only issue warnings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

We got photos of everything that happened. Some of those even shared and then deleted from the internet but still my dear Indians they are there to find if you want. Some members here still have at least one.

You can make up any number of Chinese "casualty" but no photo just magic immediate counting skills of Indians. Remember when Pakistan killed your Mig-21 and Su-30? Immediately after your media must soothe its raped asshole and keep saying you also killed F-16. So who lies? Remember all the Mig-21's missiles?

Remember you said Chinese are pussy army and retreated last week? So how come your jawans are tied up again and again and some killed now? You got caught lying again! How can this happen if we are scared of you and retreated?

We have warned you repeatedly but this Indian ego is too big and definitely bigger than your ability. So I guess send more of your children to die. We will make it quick for them don't worry. Then you can make up more lies to comfort yourself. Also No Galwan for you! naughty Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PDF

Aspen said:


> @Hachiman How are you finding these on FR24? Tell me








Sab kuch bta doon yahaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Maybe he is serving chai to Chinese or maybe they are giving him fantastic tea.
> 
> Again he became chee wala.


chai se kam nahin bana ... Chinese dodh pati nahin pasand ker te.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642405
> 
> Sab kuch bta doon yahaan?


pm ker kje bata dai ...


----------



## kursed

Kai Liu said:


> Even with the 'intercept' ,this article only claim 40 *injury *and 'death'... Then those even more shameless media make it 40 'death'... Let me tell you, life here is not as cheap as in your slum land... If you dare to kill 40 of our soldiers, you'd better pack your stuff now like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is you can claim whatever your media want, be it 40, 4 hundred, 4 thousand, or 4 million, it does not matter at all...lol...


I am not an Indian. =) That said, just find it funny that their NSA cannot track communications for crap and gets surprised by the Chinese but now knows about 43 cas. =)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Scene kya hai...? US DOE came out of nowhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

Seriously doubt India ability to beat China in Hand to Hand combat. Just look at olympic/sports medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> chai se kam nahin bana ... Chinese dodh pati nahin pasand ker te.


He is serving Chowmein and Momos.



powastick said:


> Seriously doubt India ability to beat China in Hand to Hand combat. Just look at olympic/sports medals.


This is the best you can bring into discussions.


----------



## serenity

Both sides officially now have confirmed that more than 20 Indians killed and over 40 currently still under PLA tea drinking ceremony. Many missing still from Indian army. Chinese casualties are injuries and so far no deaths.

So many captured and some returned to chickenshit Indian Army who does ninja raids at night and then got fucked properly. This is absolute win for China it is so strong we have given some space for India to not totally go into meltdown. Indian media dotheads want to talk strong still. These people are worms. Makes it harder for CCP to continue offering this goodwill and let them back down. Chinese side may have suffered a some injuries but unlikely to have suffered any deaths. Absolutely all official sources from every country is saying India suffered at least 20 killed and the rest is beyond counting. We already returned some and still holding some.

India after this brutal rape is using media to soothe rape wounds and creating fake stories about Chinese CO and Chinese casualties of 43 which if even true is mostly light injuries. China will call how many died because it improves our position. Right now it is keeping it open so that Indians can feel good when they touch themselves after brutal rape. Fucking losers talk like big guy for 20 years and now give us this little challenge. Grow some balls and use your weapons next time. Unfortunately vagina Modi has gone into hiding and will not fire single bullet don't even think about using bramouse piece of shit 1990s Chinese rejected missile which is Indian hyperduper weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Hows the josh ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272991305703067649

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

kursed said:


> I am not an Indian. =) That said, just find it funny that their NSA cannot track communications for crap and gets surprised by the Chinese but now knows about 43 cas. =)


Yes, Bro. This is funny.


----------



## Aspen

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642406
> 
> View attachment 642407
> 
> Scene kya hai...? US DOE came out of nowhere...



@Hachiman *TELL ME WHAT FILTER YOU ARE USING ON FR24*


----------



## zhxy

powastick said:


> Seriously doubt India ability to beat China in Hand to Hand combat. Just look at olympic/sports medals.



They do not want to duel with China. Perhaps Modi will encourage patriots to attack, plunder and rape Chinese citizens trapped in India. Anything is possible.


----------



## PDF

New Delhi expecting 3 aircrafts right now:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

Just imagine what has happened there.

https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html


----------



## serenity

You know why Modi is hiding some cave and touching his vagina while ordering his BJP media to promote fakes every hour new fakes? Because he knows he cannot shoot artillery or fire on us. Because we have 10000 times more shells and better everything. India has just finished building a attack helicopter and has less than 10 in service. You know how many Z-10 and Z-19 will rain hell on your jawans? In the hundreds. This is not even using our rockets, cannons, and drones. In the air, we control. If we want, we can bomb and strike any target in any place on Indian soil. You can barely touch Tibet.

This is why Modi is busy begging to give Trump fellatio right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drumstick

52051 said:


> *******


personal attack in an argument shows that you have already lost it.

when s many helo sorties are carried out, you were lot lifting rocks to build monuments of xi around beijing. these were dead and wounded soldiers. 

and im not here to prove anything to you, or give any proofs.. that is not my job.... you need to ask that to pla and xi. if the regularly loudmouth global times and pla is sitting quite then it means something is wrong and its wrong at mammoth proportions. 

the true casualty figure will never come out from official chinese side, but the claim stands then. its without a doubt correct and accurate.


----------



## newb3e

Jackdaws said:


> Haha. And more and more Chinese numbers coming in. And you got some land from the British. Not from Republic of India. We on the other hand, bajaoed you like a Shaadi ka dhol in every war.



supa india is so smart that the released the news to their crazy media information that they have hacked Chinese army communication system just to keep bakhts tamed!!

and what purpose does it serve that by killing more PLA soldiers india has upper hand and loss of indian soldier will matter less!! 

crazy minions these bakhs are!


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Hachiman said:


> New Delhi expecting 3 aircrafts right now:
> View attachment 642409


What is no call sign?


----------



## M.Bison

shupa powa 2030


----------



## PanzerKiel

Hachiman said:


> New Delhi expecting 3 aircrafts right now:
> View attachment 642409



Do please keep the destination in mind....Either Hindon Airbase or the commercial airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

We warned you we will cut you into pieces stupid Jai Hind. Don't listen now, keep sending your boys. Good shooting practice because now any more meeting is met with real weapons. It'll be Indian deaths in 10,000 and then what? You will hours later claim 10000000 PLA deaths with zero photos and no serious person or country official to verify your fake bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

@Hachiman *WHAT FILTER ARE YOU USING ON FR24?*

I am asking this for literally 5th time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Aspen said:


> @Hachiman *WHAT FILTER ARE YOU USING ON FR24?*
> 
> I am asking this for literally 5th time


He has hacked them.


----------



## IblinI

newb3e said:


> hacked Chinese army communication system


This is their last resort (Hacked our com,lol) as they can't said they count our casualties during the mid-night after their soliders flee and fell into the river and freezed to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642406
> 
> View attachment 642407
> 
> Scene kya hai...? US DOE came out of nowhere...


there transponder was picked at gujrat and they flew a tear drop pastern and then there signal was lost at gujrat again. reason is the receivers other than this place can not receive data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Hachiman said:


> Scene kya hai...? US DOE came out of nowhere...


Maybe to warn Pakistan to stay out of it


----------



## serenity

Notice westerners are in love with hearing this and their media keep edging both China and India onwards. Indian too dumb to realize the tactic they have. China meanwhile until now still maintain that we should avoid talking numbers to stop Indian dicks from falling off in anger and frustration. We give you the room to claim you are might duper super hyper powan. Meanwhile our military guys have leaked some info and it is ugly for you. Worse than ugly but if the truth leaves, you will cry for more blood which we will have to give you stupid people. This is one way for us to stop piling Indian bodies. They are beyond counting now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

drumstick said:


> personal attack in an argument shows that you have already lost it.
> 
> when s many helo sorties are carried out, you were lot lifting rocks to build monuments of xi around beijing. these were dead and wounded soldiers.
> 
> and im not here to prove anything to you, or give any proofs.. that is not my job.... you need to ask that to pla and xi. if the regularly loudmouth global times and pla is sitting quite then it means something is wrong and its wrong at mammoth proportions.
> 
> the true casualty figure will never come out from official chinese side, but the claim stands then. its without a doubt correct and accurate.



I just ask you the details about your claim that China transported lots died bodies and wounded soldiers through helicopters, I just want to know how could you know that in such detail, its nothing personal, just a very generalized discerption of Indian' mentality.

Since according to Chinese social media, Chinese beat the Indians quite easily and *not a single Chinese soldier died there*.

So if you can throw out *a picture of a single PLA died body in this encounter,* it worth 10000x than the random face-saving bullshit you throw here.

Anyway good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Aaloo Tikki said:


> What is no call sign?


No flight plan had been filled. Hence its a military flight


----------



## Rafi

IblinI said:


> Here is the reason,it seems Kungfu does exists.
> Allowed me to quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rafi Bro,have you heard of anything from your side, any thoughts on this？
> 
> 5 soliders lightly wounded, it is the number of casualties being circulated on Chinese social media.



Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.

What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.

Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.

From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

IblinI said:


> This is their last resort (Hacked our com,lol) as they can't said they count our casualties during the mid-night after their soliders flee and fell into the river and freezed to death.



Stupid people are easy to convince with these cheap tricks. Hacked coms of 300 dead terrorist campers too. Somehow those they supposedly killed communicated using hackable radio to report how dead they are. India is truly ridiculous which is why since 1950 they have gone from middle world development and wealth to lowest number last position in the world. lol too stupid and too busy about fake mightiness. They talked about how Chinese are paper tiger and really weak and then when really start to fight listen to some of these pussies. Now they are about giving us some respect and admitting all of sudden that PLA is very strong military so they expect losses. Before it is all Chinese weapon will break before firing.  Very quick change in attitude.


----------



## riscol

Mr Serenity what did the Chinese military reveal?


----------



## beijingwalker

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.
> 
> What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.
> 
> Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.
> 
> From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.



That can't be true, we are not savages, we Chinese don't behave like that, Indian media just goes crazy making up those gruesome stories.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.


Can you give the link?


----------



## IblinI

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.
> 
> What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.
> 
> Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.
> 
> From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

And these indians were hunting down innocent, unarmed Kashmiris. Karma is the real Bitch!!  

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html

Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

serenity said:


> Stupid people are easy to convince with these cheap tricks. Hacked coms of 300 dead terrorist campers too. Somehow those they supposedly killed communicated using hackable radio to report how dead they are. India is truly ridiculous which is why since 1950 they have gone from middle world development and wealth to lowest number last position in the world. lol too stupid and too busy about fake mightiness. They talked about how Chinese are paper tiger and really weak and then when really start to fight listen to some of these pussies. Now they are about giving us some respect and admitting all of sudden that PLA is very strong military so they expect losses. Before it is all Chinese weapon will break before firing.  Very quick change in attitude.



Actually you are denied your own media statement...

Your chief editors are only telling that casualties has happened in Chinese side as well but not publishing by government.

If your government hides information from you than it does not meant that nothing happened!


----------



## Figaro

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.
> 
> What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.
> 
> Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.
> 
> From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.


I really don't think this is true ... killing prisoners of war is not typical of the Chinese military, dating back to the Korean War. In 1962, the Indian prisoners of war were treated very well ... even if this is no longer the case, it seems hard to understand why China would go around executing Indian troops in blatant contravention of the Geneva Conventions (even if this is an undeclared war).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

ARMalik said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html
> 
> Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.


Indian propaganda machies goes crazy making up ghost stories to scare 5 years olds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

Did they die by bullets and explosions??

can somebody summarise the whole ordeal?

Has China been advancing in Indian territory?


----------



## Rafi

beijingwalker said:


> That can't be true, we are not savages, we Chinese don't behave like that, Indian media just goes crazy making up those gruesome stories.



The PLA are true Wolf Warriors, who completely dominated and destroyed their adversaries, all the injuries and deaths were in combat, as a Chinese citizen you should be proud of your Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riscol

That sounded like a ferocious apex predator hungry for blood when you talk about death squad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

riscol said:


> Mr Serenity what did the Chinese military reveal?



They just revealed the PLA is completely holding absolute advantage described like Indians got tied up and massacred. The language is pure confidence. Then a few picture leaked and quickly cleaned and deleted. They hold enough evidence of Indian piles but imagine if they release it. Disgusting rapists will cause so much trouble we have to use neutron bomb for clean the land that is India. We are just controlling these savages by not showing true damage we have done to them. This is not even using anything serious. They want to play dirty tricks and already you hear many different stories either how Chinese was one who assaulted them in sleep or India came for talks but were killed. You see the lies already they are spinning? Fucking dirty disgusting shits. Meanwhile we have not said one lie. Just making sure they keep cool. If we say we cut 200 of them down, they will be asking for more trouble and they will say they killed 100000 PLA lol

Remember months ago these Indians said Wuhan has actually 10 million deaths hidden and then 20 millions. Fucking Wuhan whole population is roughly 11 million. These liars are ridiculous and they will lie on top of their first fake numbers. Unbelievable. Meanwhile we have still said just damages done to both sides. See the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.
> 
> What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.
> 
> Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.
> 
> From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.



*From what I hear - *my foot.... pls be a just cheerleader.... if can't then provide the source.


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Actually you are denied your own media statement...
> 
> Your chief editors are only telling that casualties has happened in Chinese side as well but not publishing by government.
> 
> If your government hides information from you than it does not meant that nothing happened!


Why do you think China's military didn't publish the casualty numbers because they were too high? Hasn't it occurred to you they could've easily reported any number and no one could refute it?



Raj-Hindustani said:


> *From what I hear - *my foot.... pls be a just cheerleader.... if can't then provide the source.


I wouldn't be so sure they don't have the pictures ... the pictures of the Indian soldiers captured last month after getting beaten up badly were leaked to Chinese social media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Your chief editors are only telling that casualties has happened in Chinese side as well but not publishing by government.


His source came from the lady Wang, Wang cited the Indian source.
That guy is a well known big mouth and proven wrong many times, the PLA guy diss him openly on Weibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Feeling sleepy now. Catch you later guys. Happy posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

IblinI said:


> This is their last resort (Hacked our com,lol) as they can't said they count our casualties during the mid-night after their soliders flee and fell into the river and freezed to death.



They just copy from Pakistan. They copying lingo of Pakistan army post Feb 27 2019 debriefing when Pakistan Army said their PAF jammed enemy's communications.

Dont take them seriously. Indians are Bollywood stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Figaro said:


> I really don't think this is true ... killing prisoners of war is not typical of the Chinese military, dating back to the Korean War. In 1962, the Indian prisoners of war were treated very well ... even if this is no longer the case, it seems hard to understand why China would go around executing Indian troops in blatant contravention of the Geneva Conventions (even if this is an undeclared war).



Every modern war we fought after 20th century we treated most prisoner well. Some even defected to our side in Korean war! Some of these Americans have remained in Korea but it is of course all brainwashing. Anyway we are not like the Japanese in treating prisoners of Nazis or even Indians and Americans who torture and play with prisoners. I find this hard to believe too. But who knows. Maybe commanders in PLA is sick with disgust at Jai Hind rapists and just executed them all. Fast way is use machine guns or push the rapists off the mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> Why do you think China's military didn't publish the casualty numbers because they were too high? Hasn't it occurred to you they could've easily reported any number and no one could refute it?



I telling based on the Chinese history about on such incidents... they only release after 10-20 years later.


----------



## riscol

So the Chinese did execute the Indians?


----------



## PDF

Aspen said:


> @Hachiman *WHAT FILTER ARE YOU USING ON FR24?*
> 
> I am asking this for literally 5th time


bro no filters...Just keen observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

@Joe Shearer Do you still hold your yesterday's opinion, that the incident is just to divert domestic attention in china, and the situation won't escalate.

Do you think IA would forgo 20+ casualties, or they will retaliate?


----------



## roski

Zapper said:


> *Chinese Military Suffers Casualties in Clash With India-Global Times Editor*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624**https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/16/world/asia/16reuters-india-china-pla.html*


have you ever read this one?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

IblinI said:


> His source came from the lady Wang, Wang cited the Indian source.
> That guy is a well known big mouth and proven wrong many times, the PLA guy diss him openly on Weibo.



not, it's not about indian sources...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> not, it's not about indian sources...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


What are you exactly trying to prove with this Twitter post? If the Indian number was higher than the Chinese side, the Indians will be very angry. The converse is also true. So basically releasing any numbers would be a lose lose.


----------



## drumstick

unlike china we have system of information flow that is given by local area commanders to the higher authorities an from there to the media.
since yesterday, Indian media is posting updates and all details. chinese media, OTOH, who is usually very threatening to the world and India is so silent that it like they never woke up in 17th June 2020.

the actual count of dead's must be really a big number and that is why its never being reported. ANI did report 43 as latest and these may be eye witness accounts, but then how many more than 43 ? only locals know.

where are the threats? where are the warnings? where is the war mongering? where is self declaration of win in the war? just swallowed up or what? so typical of your media

this is really the difference between free media and controlled media. global times must be waiting for draft from xi's office to print the news today.

helos were flying and this is confirmed by Indian sources, so is all the other news that you are discussing.... number of casualties were 43 is what known last based on the intercepts, your personal opinions does not matter at all.


----------



## serenity

riscol said:


> So the Chinese did execute the Indians?



No information but Indian deaths much more than 20. Multiply by around 5 and maybe now more. Many died from fighting, some from falling off, some from river, some from cold and injuries with no support. Maybe PLA hold some savage Jai Hind seniors accountable for this incident and executed them. This is showing pure arrogance that India at its most mighty now is not 1% of PLA. We will execute their senior officers without even talking to Indian side. They can do nothing but beg we don't execute the rest and we don't come for more of their shit rapists. We have absolute air superiority and IAF has not scrambled after PLAAF in Tibet started moving.


----------



## PDF

I had lost it...finally found it again when it reappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

riscol said:


> So the Chinese did execute the Indians?



There are some picture of the died Indian soldiers around in China's social networks, but I don't see any gun-shot wound.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Nein said:


> Did they die by bullets and explosions??
> 
> can somebody summarise the whole ordeal?
> 
> Has China been advancing in Indian territory?


Yup, a week back they moved into disputed territory controlled by India, in Ladakh, IOK and then refused leave and doubled down. Yesterday it escalated and 20 IA soldiers were killed, including a colonel. Nobody knows what exactly happened except a paltry few details that got out or were released. All else is speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Can you give the link?



No


Figaro said:


> I really don't think this is true ... killing prisoners of war is not typical of the Chinese military, dating back to the Korean War. In 1962, the Indian prisoners of war were treated very well ... even if this is no longer the case, it seems hard to understand why China would go around executing Indian troops in blatant contravention of the Geneva Conventions (even if this is an undeclared war).



Let me clarify no prisoners were executed, all indoan KIA were in combat. Some dead bodies did end up in the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

truthseeker2010 said:


> Do you think IA would forgo 20+ casualties, or they will retaliate?



Certainly India will take revenge. But they don't want to risk it becoming a total war. Perhaps India will try to kidnap some PLA soldiers and execute them. Or India will tolerate attacking, plundering and raping Chinese citizens on Indian territory.


----------



## Trango Towers

Jackdaws said:


> Haha. And more and more Chinese numbers coming in. And you got some land from the British. Not from Republic of India. We on the other hand, bajaoed you like a Shaadi ka dhol in every war.


rape public....of india exists. in a republic the people are equal. ask your minorities if they are equal. hell even hindus are not equal.
you can dance all u like.... we butt ramed you last years and now the chinese are doing it. 
and all you can do is talk. loser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

zhxy said:


> Certainly India will take revenge. But they don't want to risk it becoming a total war. Perhaps India will try to kidnap some PLA soldiers and execute them. Or India will tolerate attacking, plundering and raping Chinese citizens on Indian territory.



That would be a hell of an escalation


----------



## Mighty Lion

Official Indian govt press bureau:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144011507806209


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273004844564066307

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

zhxy said:


> Certainly India will take revenge. But they don't want to risk it becoming a total war. Perhaps India will try to kidnap some PLA soldiers and execute them. Or India will tolerate attacking, plundering and raping Chinese citizens on Indian territory.


If they take any of the actions you laid out here, then come some time the Chinese Indian border will basically become the Indo-Pakistan border. And I'm not sure if that would serve India's interests. India can do things in the Pakistani sector because it has a firepower and manpower advantage there ... neither of this is true on the Chinese side. The Chinese could apply great pressure at multiple sectors of the front, from Aksai Chin to Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

drumstick said:


> unlike china we have system of information flow that is given by local area commanders to the higher authorities an from there to the media.
> since yesterday, Indian media is posting updates and all details. chinese media, OTOH, who is usually very threatening to the world and India is so silent that it like they never woke up in 17th June 2020.
> 
> the actual count of dead's must be really a big number and that is why its never being reported. ANI did report 43 as latest and these may be eye witness accounts, but then how many more than 43 ? only locals know.
> 
> where are the threats? where are the warnings? where is the war mongering? where is self declaration of win in the war? just swallowed up or what? so typical of your media
> 
> this is really the difference between free media and controlled media. global times must be waiting for draft from xi's office to print the news today.
> 
> helos were flying and this is confirmed by Indian sources, so is all the other news that you are discussing.... number of casualties were 43 is what known last based on the intercepts, your personal opinions does not matter at all.



Yes and Wuhan had 20 million deaths from coronavirus hidden and India shot down F-16 and Abhinandan is not Indian because of moustache and India was superpower achieved in 2012 like your leaders said in 2000s and India is peaceloving and have no issues with neighbors and China have issue with all 15 of its neighbors even though it is really just India and some ocean islands lol Japan argue with Taiwan, China, Russia, and Korea over islands. I guess Japan is bad guy since 100% of Japan's nearest countries argue with it AHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> What are you exactly trying to prove with this Twitter post? If the Indian number was higher than the Chinese side, the Indians will be very angry. The converse is also true. So basically releasing any numbers would be a lose lose.



I said earlier and saying now, casualties happened at both sides.... I am saying that I am not agree with indian sources which are telling 40+ Chinese... and 20 indians..

Per the only fact is that causalities happened at both sides... Indian gov are updating the information but chinese are hiding! Also, all reports are disclosed by indian goverment only or indian side... 

Chinese not said anything about Indian casualties or chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Prasar Bharati is a bureau of Indian government:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144011507806209


----------



## riscol

It is never a good idea fighting an apex predator. Make peace as quickly as possible before the ferocious pack starts to slaughter more.


----------



## Aspen

serenity said:


> No information but Indian deaths much more than 20. Multiply by around 5 and maybe now more. Many died from fighting, some from falling off, some from river, some from cold and injuries with no support. Maybe PLA hold some savage Jai Hind seniors accountable for this incident and executed them. This is showing pure arrogance that India at its most mighty now is not 1% of PLA. We will execute their senior officers without even talking to Indian side. They can do nothing but beg we don't execute the rest and we don't come for more of their shit rapists. We have absolute air superiority and IAF has not scrambled after PLAAF in Tibet started moving.



So rough estimate 100-150 Indian deaths?


----------



## Figaro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I said earlier and saying now, casualties happened at both sides.... I am saying that I am not agree with indian sources which are telling 40+ Chinese... and 20 indians..
> 
> Per the only fact is that causalities happened at both sides... Indian gov are updating the information but chinese are hiding! Also, all reports are disclosed by indian goverment only or indian side...
> 
> Chinese not said anything about Indian casualties or chinese.


I literally replied in a post above that China giving any casualty figure would be a lose-lose scenario



riscol said:


> It is never a good idea fighting an apex predator. Make peace as quickly as possible before the ferocious pack starts to slaughter more.


It appears that India is doing exactly this right now by not escalating the situation


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273145176974929920


----------



## serenity

silent_poison said:


> Official Indian govt press bureau:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144011507806209



45 injuries with how many killed? India had up to 200 casualties so far. I say fair. Indian lives are worthless. Next time we will use weapons if you want revenge. PLA again waiting for pussies to show up for reality lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> not, it's not about indian sources...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



Are you even aware it's a lose-lose situation for india? Even if China accepts 100 fatalities as a propagana warfare it only forms a new moral ground for China to futher its hold in Ladakh - both with respect to time & space.

You should be grateful to Modi China isn't accepting a fatality on their side.

You did something unilaterally ( scrapping Article 370), China did it unilaterally too. It's a quid pro quo.

Now dont run away, and dont bring Bollywood canvas to the theater.

And most importantly, don't provoke China for anything onwards. Especially when nobody in the world stands with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

SrNair said:


> It was an unfortunate incident .
> We respects the Chinese after all it was not like other nations where terrorists were used in name of asymetric warfare .
> Both of them were in the uniform that represents their great nations and there was casualities on both side .
> We dont want a war because it wil cause global economic meltdown and a total disaster in Asia .
> 
> It must be remain as localised issue even though both of them were calculates a lot of strategic moves.
> Why should we embolden the West through such reckless actions?



Have some fight in you your a supa pawa 

Now your saving grace is to come here and point fingers at Kashmiris resistance and there activities against you. In lack if uniforms they wear........ok lol

being beaten up and killed by fists or rods doesn’t require a uniform or rank in this clash to hide your utter humiliation by China and them getting back huge 60km of land. Maybe more? 

Far as I can see. World economy hasn’t stopped since China has really sparked you very hard. In defence of all your shopping list of armaments you bought for your 2 front war big idea. How quickly you have given up wanting peace for Asia hahaha. Hardly a skirmish took place to knock fight out of you.

Asking China to not further widen this dispute is not going work. Because they have huge territorial dispute and it’s not local with you. Chinese reading your post will be laughing at it how you wrote it trying to hide your fears

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drumstick

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...n-of-casualties-2247537?pfrom=home-topstories

unusual... threatning global times is hiding?


----------



## serenity

Aspen said:


> So rough estimate 100-150 Indian deaths?



No idea CCP is still holding this information but at least 20 killed and the rest run away or surrendered.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

IblinI said:


> The counterpart are chunck out fake news like no tomrrow, from 5 to 40+.
> Reminds me of how their MoDs denied any IA soliders detain but busted after that photo and ofc the national hero Abhi and their 27th Feb "Victory".
> Good, pushed more and you might get the answer if you guys don't need the facesaving.


its a face saving tactics of indian government. 
plus 
since they cant retaliate so they give up fake figure of Chinese casualties to look good in their own public . 
these people had been enslaved for 1000 years due to such fake bravado.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drumstick

serenity said:


> Yes and Wuhan had 20 million deaths from coronavirus hidden and India shot down F-16 and Abhinandan is not Indian because of moustache and India was superpower achieved in 2012 like your leaders said in 2000s and India is peaceloving and have no issues with neighbors and China have issue with all 15 of its neighbors even though it is really just India and some ocean islands lol Japan argue with Taiwan, China, Russia, and Korea over islands. I guess Japan is bad guy since 100% of Japan's nearest countries argue with it AHAHAHAHAHA



ahh the good old sarcasm.... when losing either do shit slinging or sarcasm... it gives a passage to run away....

while you are being sarcastic..
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...n-of-casualties-2247537?pfrom=home-topstories

this is what has happened.... so called state media is so scared of disclosing number of casualties..... the number is far higher that Indian media reporting on chinese side..... more than 43?


----------



## Rafi

The PLA was ready and waiting for the move on its posts, ambush was prepared well, the indians lost big time, it was so 1 sided, it was like men against boys. Clearly Chinese Intelligence had the drop on the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

also CCP does say Chinese side has "casualties" but never used words anywhere "牺牲" which is always used like J-8 pilot collision accident in Haiwan around 2000 and embassy bombing and attacks over time. This is signal of loss of life. To be honest CCP probably prefer some chinese loss to make big dramatics about how Indian attacked us and killed some of us. It suits CCP. They don't lie. More chance they suffered some injuries. It doesn't make sense to not say yes we suffered deaths of 10 men of something like that. This will be even better for propaganda and to counter India crying blood and to counter India accusation we attacked them in middle of the night of killed their people sent to talk only with no weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IblinI

We have seen photos of wounded,dead Indian soilders, if they firmly believed our casulties are much higher, which only means they have total control over the battle field, show us some photo/footages of downed,deceased,captive PLA soliders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

zhxy said:


> Certainly India will take revenge. But they don't want to risk it becoming a total war. Perhaps India will try to kidnap some PLA soldiers and execute them. Or India will tolerate attacking, plundering and raping Chinese citizens on Indian territory.



Your last sentence is highly possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

truthseeker2010 said:


> @Joe Shearer Do you still hold your yesterday's opinion, that the incident is just to divert domestic attention in china, and the situation won't escalate.
> 
> Do you think IA would forgo 20+ casualties, or they will retaliate?



He will probably put you on ignore for tagging him. Let him spend a quiet retired life. If his views mattered a little, he'd be having a magazine and youtube channel like Praveen Sawhney cause he's of his age too.

Dont take Joe Shearer seriously. But yes since he takes plenty of our time otherwise, its natural to miss him now. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Hachiman said:


> bro no filters...Just keen observation.


yeah true
i saw this Bombardier Global 5000 then lost it.it was coming from Uttrakhand.
what is skimmer on Pakistan map?


----------



## zhxy

The most important thing for China now is to evacuate all citizens from India.


----------



## PakSword

Wikki019 said:


> Just imagine what has happened there.
> 
> https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html


That is brutal.. Looks like no guns were used. Only hand to hand combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Rafi said:


> The PLA was ready and waiting for the move on its posts, ambush was prepared well, the indians lost big time, it was so 1 sided, it was like men against boys. Clearly Chinese Intelligence had the drop on the enemy.



More like 45kg rapist against hungry pissed off tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IblinI said:


> We have seen photos of wounded,dead Indian soilders, if they firmly believed our casulties are much higher, which only means they have total control over the battle field, show us some photo/footages of downed,deceased,captive PLA soliders.


Link of Photos?


----------



## Rafi

PakSword said:


> That is brutal.. Looks like no guns were used. Only hand to hand combat.



A couple of indians had what looked like gunshots, not confirmed forensics.


----------



## Imran Khan

It seems indians are more worry about chinese deaths lolzzzzz .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

zhxy said:


> The most important thing for China now is to evacuate all citizens from India.



Already done. Can't trust these rapists and savages with 70 IQ. Meanwhile Indians in China treated well still and no attacks at all. Difference is obvious. Actually this whole thing is not even news in China. Just mostly Chinese military watchers and political people. Most Chinese are not even really that aware of this apart from a few minutes of news reporting. Meanwhile India's asshole reached new levels of temperature. Scientists think we if can harness India asshole temperature, it is better than nuclear fusion!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## darksider

Hachiman said:


> bro no filters...Just keen observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

silent_poison said:


> targeted revenge raid




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273004844564066307

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

darksider said:


>



Thats IAF ELINT aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> Are you even aware it's a lose-lose situation for india? Even if China accepts 100 fatalities as a propagana warfare it only forms a new moral ground for China to futher its hold in Ladakh - both with respect to time & space.
> 
> You should be grateful to Modi China isn't accepting a fatality on their side.
> 
> You did something unilaterally ( scrapping Article 370), China did it unilaterally too. It's a quid pro quo.
> 
> Now dont run away, and dont bring Bollywood canvas to the theater.
> 
> And most importantly, don't provoke China for anything onwards. Especially when nobody in the world stands with you.



I don't know when you understand that Chinese does not fchking care about A 370 or Kashmir! also, they will never ever fight for Pakistan!

They only care about their interest and this clash happened because india is building roads near the chinese claim lands.... this is only reason for this clash..rest are BS


----------



## PakSword

Rafi said:


> A couple of indians had what looked like gunshots, not confirmed forensics.


I don't think guns were used. The article suggests nothing of this sort. Maybe batons with barbed wires created some wounds that look like gunshots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *From what I hear - *my foot.... pls be a just cheerleader.... if can't then provide the source.


I have seen those photos and they are not nice to look at.

Some are already on twitter. I won't share them because it is against forum rules. PLA and GOC will also not release those photos because it will only provoke indians.

Indian media still doesn't know the extent of damage indians have suffered... There is a reason why GOI and its armed forces are mum.

Ajai shukla is right but even he is not entirely accurate in telling the damage. Casualties will rise dramatically on indian side. Guaranteed.


----------



## Death Professor

silent_poison said:


> Prasar Bharati is a bureau of Indian government:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144011507806209


Abhay ___, purisrar bharti news lay k aa, ya pansari bharti news... Tumhari government numbers apnay pichwaray se bnati rehti hai. 300 balakot casualties ch... As long as no confirmation from Chinese Army/gov(because its one entity) comes, tum beshak 43 bnao, 45 bnao ya 100, it doesn't matter.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Maybe to warn Pakistan to stay out of it


What has Dept of Energy got to do with diplomacy?


----------



## Rafi

PakSword said:


> I don't think guns were used. The article suggests nothing of this sort. Maybe batons with barbed wires created some wounds that look like gunshots.



Very possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> Thats IAF ELINT aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Rafi said:


> A couple of indians had what looked like gunshots, not confirmed forensics.


3 dead soldiers have gunshot wounds others with stones and sticks and few were taken by river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273149959945302016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

serenity said:


> Image is censored image. censored part show bullet exist. Whole brain is on outside and skull missing. Executed from close range.


Don't post the images here please. Also, I think this is an old photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> 3 dead soldiers have gunshot wounds others with stones and sticks and few were taken by river



Bro, it was a bloodbath, the PLA hand to hand combat was A*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zhxy

serenity said:


> Already done. Can't trust these rapists and savages



China should enact a ban on female citizens traveling to India.


----------



## Mighty Lion

serenity said:


> 45 injuries with how many killed? India had up to 200 casualties so far. I say fair. Indian lives are worthless. Next time we will use weapons if you want revenge. PLA again waiting for pussies to show up for reality lesson.


45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


----------



## pakpride00090

serenity said:


> Already done. Can't trust these rapists and savages with 70 IQ. Meanwhile Indians in China treated well still and no attacks at all. Difference is obvious. Actually this whole thing is not even news in China. Just mostly Chinese military watchers and political people. Most Chinese are not even really that aware of this apart from a few minutes of news reporting. Meanwhile India's asshole reached new levels of temperature. Scientists think we if can harness India asshole temperature, it is better than nuclear fusion!



This is the funny part. Indians say that chinese did it to deflect domestic attention but how it is deflecting attention if these incidents are not even being reported in mainstream chinese media. 
Indians are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273100037233532930


----------



## Rafi

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades




BS.


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273136453049073665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Zohair Alam said:


> China's heat seeking missiles will take care of blackhole Gay Hind's heated assholes. It's for this reason that the genius of Modi and Rawat came up with taking over Galwan from hand-to-hand fight infiltrating Galwan on the pretext of talks for deescalation. Failed.



Really these dirty fuckers been calling us everything and keep lying against us for so much of history. They shelter our political false self claimed man god dalai lama and cause so much internal trouble in tibet for us like devils whispering. Then until now keep talking like they are the man but really they are 45kg rapists and if they meet real men they will receive reality. PLA hates India and if given reason will make them hurt before sending these rapists off to afterlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakpride00090

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



Shit source. No where it says American Intelligence. Besides , it is probably quoting an indian source.

Also , real quality American intelligence go after washington post and likes of nytimes...not the source you have mentioned but judging by your post history.. Keep lying to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ye log hathoon se hi mar jaty hain hum goliyaan waste ker rahy hain itny saal se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


Right because US News would be the first news outlet to get classified military intelligence ... this article was written to support India by the super obvious wording ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## serenity

zhxy said:


> China should enact a ban on female citizens traveling to India.



I have friends who tell stories that they know other males who have been drugged and raped in India. Homosexuals can also be rapists. India smells like shit anyway everyone who goes and leaves any Indian airport immediately knows what I mean.



PakSword said:


> Don't post the images here please. Also, I think this is an old photo.



Okay deleted image and just kept the description.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News

The same claiming by many sources but here, no one will believe on that....So we need to leave this.


----------



## Rafi

Imran Khan said:


> Ye log hathoon se hi mar jaty hain hum goliyaan waste ker rahy hain itny saal se



Next time we will use gandasa on the fckers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Raj-Hindustani said:


> *From what I hear - *my foot.... pls be a just cheerleader.... if can't then provide the source.


source . bhai pehley modi k mu sey Gadhey ka L nikal dey .


----------



## Rafi

Raj-Hindustani said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News
> 
> The same claming by many sources but here, no one will believe....So we need to leave this.



BS, ironic for ondia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

For the Indian, don't worry. Surely , surely the Chinese have recorded down the whole event and soon we will know who is the one making wild claim and play acting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## serenity

pakpride00090 said:


> This is the funny part. Indians say that chinese did it to deflect domestic attention but how it is deflecting attention if these incidents are not even being reported in mainstream chinese media.
> Indians are stupid.



No idea damage to Chinese side but based off available hints, very little at least for yesterday.

CCP is not India. They control themselves and know what to show and what not to show. In this case Indians want to believe CCP is hiding 1000 PLA or whatever deaths then let them. Modi knows. Modi is rubbing vagina while begging to give Trump fellatio. So we know what is really truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

Googling led me to this page, with photos of dead Indians
https://www.zonwe.com/t/116569

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Aaloo Tikki said:


> IA has policy not to capture alive. Kashmir main bhi maar dete hain.


That is actually a war crime. Read on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

一手消息我们0死亡受伤严重的已经运下去了他们越界过来打我们的施工队有两个开挖掘机的没跑掉被揍了其他工人跑！200多人的大部队带着盾牌狼牙棒钢管加上施工队的带着铁敏围殴还在施工现场搞破坏的60多个阿三结果就是形式一面倒阿三最开始只有一个被开瓢了后来被三面揍得顶不住往坡下溃散逃跑我们这边就开始丢石头由于我们在上方石头砸下去就比较葬了逃跑的有掉进河里的有掉进坑里的晚上逃回去阿三又不敢过喊了我们大部队来找人等着报告高级军官后让高级军官来协调救人导致延误了整整一夜所以昨天新增了冻死和失血死亡

____________________________________
Can any of our Chinese colleagues translate this one (if it's too long then just a short summary of the information in it)? I found it on CJDBY, apparently it's from a chinese person reporting on the events & casualties, obviously anything said in it is not official & could be just speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

News articles suggest that Indians started this. They burned one of the Chinese camps down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273149959945302016



Indians changing story again. So what happened to sissy PLA retreat last week? Fucking Jai Hind bastard liars. Only talent is lying and spreading hate. Now these lies come for their souls and their hate is returned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

India raped by Pakistan last year and now raped by Nepal and China ... India is now officially declared street pornstar slut pup in the world .... seriously Indians are laughing stock for the world

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

riscol said:


> Googling led me to this page, with photos of dead Indians
> https://www.zonwe.com/t/116569


Rubbish site and photos from Mid east.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I don't know when you understand that Chinese does not fchking care about A 370 or Kashmir! also, they will never ever fight for Pakistan!
> 
> They only care about their interest and this clash happened because india is building roads near the chinese claim lands.... this is only reason for this clash..rest are BS


so they gathered up 200 thousands troops in tibet theatre just because of a road . lol . 
either you cant see the big picture or dont wanna see it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

riscol said:


> Googling led me to this page, with photos of dead Indians
> https://www.zonwe.com/t/116569


Looks like pelt to death by rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

I think a very overlooked fact here is not the number of Indian deaths but the number of Indian soldiers captured by the Chinese. Earlier Indian reports indicated that over 40 Indian soldiers were captured, of which 32 were returned back. I did not see anywhere from the Indian reports that a single Chinese soldier was captured. This alone should tell you who won the altercation ... forget the made up casualty reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

IblinI said:


> ...


Don't post images pls. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Imran Khan said:


> Ye log hathoon se hi mar jaty hain hum goliyaan waste ker rahy hain itny saal se


sahi baat hai yrr, apnay larkon ko kung fu sikhao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

pakpride00090 said:


> I have seen those photos and they are not nice to look at.


Plz share link on my wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



Who knows maybe. But US intelligence? Same guys who said WMD in Iraq. Same guys who said yellow cake while using detergent. Same guys who said China is 20 years away from developing stealth fighter a year before China shows J-20. Same guys who said China is 20 years away from ASAT one year before China used kinetic kill vehicle for high altitude satellite. Same guys who sent soldiers into Venezueala for murder. Same guys who loves Modi and India. Same guys who hates China. Same guys who steal gold from Iraq. Same guys who committed drug trafficking in south american and have ties with Iran groups while condemning. Same guys who were friends and suppliers of Bin Laden. I can go on for another hour. But yeah it could potentially be true we really now have lost 35 PLA soldiers. If you want to feel better, that is 200 Indians for 35 PLA soldiers. And we still hold the position and keep Galwan. No Galwan for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Crystal-Clear said:


> so they gathered up 200 thousands troops in tibet theatre just because of a road . lol .
> either you cant see the big picture or dont wanna see it .



I am talking about clash between India and china. If it will happen only in one border than it will reflect to all india and chinese borders.... it's happening from both sides... high military movement at borders...

And, again China does not care about kashmir or anything! they just care about their interest..


----------



## Beast

obj 705A said:


> 一手消息我们0死亡受伤严重的已经运下去了他们越界过来打我们的施工队有两个开挖掘机的没跑掉被揍了其他工人跑！200多人的大部队带着盾牌狼牙棒钢管加上施工队的带着铁敏围殴还在施工现场搞破坏的60多个阿三结果就是形式一面倒阿三最开始只有一个被开瓢了后来被三面揍得顶不住往坡下溃散逃跑我们这边就开始丢石头由于我们在上方石头砸下去就比较葬了逃跑的有掉进河里的有掉进坑里的晚上逃回去阿三又不敢过喊了我们大部队来找人等着报告高级军官后让高级军官来协调救人导致延误了整整一夜所以昨天新增了冻死和失血死亡
> 
> ____________________________________
> Can any of our Chinese colleagues translate this one (if it's too long then just a short summary of the information in it)? I found it on CJDBY, apparently it's from a chinese person reporting on the events & casualties, obviously anything said in it is not official & could be just speculation.


Terrible google translation from Chinese into English. I almost can't make out what it says.

0 casualty from Chinese. The Chinese hurl rock at Indian as they attempt to dismantle Chinese installation. As Chinese is on top while Indian is on lower ground. The inflict on Indian side is severe. Indian lose communication and afraid loud shouting for help may alert more Chinese reinforcement. This result in only after a day before reinforcement arrived. Most died of bleeding and freezing in night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Looks like I am giving Raj47 competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Beast said:


> For the Indian, don't worry. Surely , surely the Chinese have recorded down the whole event and soon we will know who is the one making wild claim and play acting.


This is the most likely reason why Indian Army is not making any official statement about numbers. Last time they released a video of a Chinese soldier getting beaten by 20+ IA troops, Chinese responded with photo of arms/ legs tied troops of India. 

It seems like for Chinese, IA is an army of children.. They thrash Indian soldiers whenever and however they like.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Genesis

obj 705A said:


> 一手消息我们0死亡受伤严重的已经运下去了他们越界过来打我们的施工队有两个开挖掘机的没跑掉被揍了其他工人跑！200多人的大部队带着盾牌狼牙棒钢管加上施工队的带着铁敏围殴还在施工现场搞破坏的60多个阿三结果就是形式一面倒阿三最开始只有一个被开瓢了后来被三面揍得顶不住往坡下溃散逃跑我们这边就开始丢石头由于我们在上方石头砸下去就比较葬了逃跑的有掉进河里的有掉进坑里的晚上逃回去阿三又不敢过喊了我们大部队来找人等着报告高级军官后让高级军官来协调救人导致延误了整整一夜所以昨天新增了冻死和失血死亡
> 
> ____________________________________
> Can any of our Chinese colleagues translate this one (if it's too long then just a short summary of the information in it)? I found it on CJDBY, apparently it's from a chinese person reporting on the events & casualties, obviously anything said in it is not official & could be just speculation.



First hand account, 0 death. Those that are seriously injured have been taken off the line. 2 drivers from India got captured, the rest ran. 200 guys with bats injuried 60 men. They could not withstand attack from three sides, started to ran. So we started throwing rocks. Some fell into the river, some a ditch.
They didn't dare to come back to the scene, and that's why there are that many that died from blood lose or low temperature.

No idea if that's true.(this last sentence is from me)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Rafi said:


> Bro, it was a bloodbath, the PLA hand to hand combat was A*


Jodo karaty waly soldiers hain wo


----------



## Kai Liu

Raj-Hindustani said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News
> 
> The same claiming by many sources but here, no one will believe on that....So we need to leave this.


usnews.com LMAO... It will tell you which univ is the best, MIT, Harvard, or Princeton... American intelligence?? Excuse me??


----------



## Beast

Avatar said:


> The reason why this is not reported in Chinese media is because Xi Jinping is nothing more than a bully who does not have the balls to fight a real war, because his censored kingdom will crumble under the combined pressures from all sides, inside and outside. All you 50 cent warriors are the only ones whose assholes are on fire, you can use it to stir fry pe-king noodles.


Lol.. Xi is confident. Chinese never see Indian as threat becos Indian military is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avatar

serenity said:


> also CCP does say Chinese side has "casualties" but never used words anywhere "牺牲" which is always used like J-8 pilot collision accident in Haiwan around 2000 and embassy bombing and attacks over time. This is signal of loss of life. To be honest CCP probably prefer some chinese loss to make big dramatics about how Indian attacked us and killed some of us. It suits CCP. *They don't lie. *More chance they suffered some injuries. It doesn't make sense to not say yes we suffered deaths of 10 men of something like that. This will be even better for propaganda and to counter India crying blood and to counter India accusation we attacked them in middle of the night of killed their people sent to talk only with no weapons.


What about the great leap forward?


----------



## 52051

Avatar said:


> The reason why this is not reported in Chinese media is because Xi Jinping is nothing more than a bully who does not have the balls to fight a real war, because his censored kingdom will crumble under the combined pressures from all sides, inside and outside. All you 50 cent warriors are the only ones whose assholes are on fire, you can use it to stir fry pe-king noodles.



Given the Chinese take the river and kill your commander, and the fact Chinese are afraid of *you battle-harden India army who won countless battle in wiki*, why not you just attack the Chinese now then.

_Btw, since Chinese social media openly claimed that there is not a SINGLE PLA soldier died in this encounter so a single picture of PLA died bodies in this encounter worth more than 1000000 of your bullshit excuse, please show us_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

truthseeker2010 said:


> @Joe Shearer Do you still hold your yesterday's opinion, that the incident is just to divert domestic attention in china, and the situation won't escalate.
> .
> Do you think IA would forgo 20+ casualties, or they will retaliate?



I think that we went over a tipping point yesterday. The situation is now quite unpredictable. While I still hold to my evaluation of earlier, the following things have changed - for the worse.

There has been major violence.
This cannot have been unplanned; these are not one or two accidental deaths.
Either Beijing intended this to happen right through, OR
Local commanders took matters into their own hands.
The Indian political leadership has washed its hands of the situation and left it to the military leadership to sort out the problems that they created in the first place.
Now I don't want to predict anything; things have taken an ugly turn.

I don't know how the IA will react.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zohair Alam

serenity said:


> Really these dirty fuckers been calling us everything and keep lying against us for so much of history. They shelter our political false self claimed man god dalai lama and cause so much internal trouble in tibet for us like devils whispering. Then until now keep talking like they are the man but really they are 45kg rapists and if they meet real men they will receive reality. PLA hates India and if given reason will make them hurt before sending these rapists off to afterlife.



I'm sure Pakistam Army has shared notes with PLAAF on how to exploit the weakness of indian army as well as indian nationalism backbhome in india - that's why no statements on fron the likes of Modi from india.

Pakistan uploads pictures of LOC martyres on Twitter, they are gone from the world cant be brought back but their valiant pictures and their burials on youtube help appease the fascinations of blood thirsty saffrons back home in india. Even if equal number of hindu soldiers die in LOC, india never uploads their info or pics or last rites.

This is an age of information warfare too, and China is doing well on that front. india does not have an international sympathizer.

Sheltring & hosting/hiring a dissident from rival country is too fornulaic in indian strategy. They do it with Pakistan too but haven't extracted any practical results from this. They'll fail with Dalai Lama too. Have desperately failed in fact. Dalai Lama couldnt give india anything in his lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avatar

Beast said:


> Lol.. Xi is confident. Chinese never see Indian as threat becos Indian military is a joke.


You are jealous of India because hundreds of millions of Chinese are already unemployed, factories moving out and India is welcoming all these businesses. CPEC is an epic failure without India's support - no returns on these investments. The whole world is angry at China because of your bio-warfare with the covid 19 virus, just wait until Covid is over and you will see how confident Xi Jinping really is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Why is Pakistan largely silent?

They should try to assist the oppressed here.


----------



## Avatar

52051 said:


> Given the Chinese take the river and kill your commander, and the fact Chinese are afraid of *you battle-harden India army who won countless battle in wiki*, why not you just attack the Chinese now then.
> 
> _Btw, since Chinese social media openly claimed that there is not a SINGLE PLA soldier died in this encounter so a single picture of PLA died bodies in this encounter worth more than 1000000 of your bullshit excuse, please show us_.


Your state controlled media can say whatever it likes and your alipay and wechat point controlled people will also say only what gives them more points.


----------



## arjunk

Avatar said:


> You are jealous of India because hundreds of millions of Chinese are already unemployed, factories moving out and India is welcoming all these businesses. CPEC is an epic failure without India's support - no returns on these investments. The whole world is angry at China because of your bio-warfare with the covid 19 virus, just wait until Covid is over and you will see how confident Xi Jinping really is.



Lel, Indians, the people who deleted tiktok to promote their made in India delusion, and downloaded a Pakistani app, then realised their stupidity, are going to become a supa powa? Can't even run your own country, who tf wants make it the hub of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Musings

Avatar said:


> The reason why this is not reported in Chinese media is because Xi Jinping is nothing more than a bully who does not have the balls to fight a real war, because his censored kingdom will crumble under the combined pressures from all sides, inside and outside. All you 50 cent warriors are the only ones whose assholes are on fire, you can use it to stir fry pe-king noodles.


Wow - something’s burning deep inside you. Perhaps some ointment on the burnt area - apply generously on the areas where burning is intense - ask for BURNOL cream at the counter.

On topic - a disastrous day for the Indian army yesterday - perhaps today will be a face saving exercise - trying to focus on Chinese losses won’t change the Indian losses of life and the continued occupation of Indian soil captured by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rishav

52051 said:


> Given the Chinese take the river and kill your commander, and the fact Chinese are afraid of *you battle-harden India army who won countless battle in wiki*, why not you just attack the Chinese now then


35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered . 
Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .


----------



## 52051

Avatar said:


> Your state controlled media can say whatever it likes and your alipay point controlled people will also say only what gives them more points.



*But our state don't control your brave indian warriors from taking picture of the PLA soldiers you killed in WIKI, so just show us pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> Lol.. Xi is confident. Chinese never see Indian as threat becos Indian military is a joke.


I'm sure the Chinese still see India as the biggest overland threat currently ... an entire military region (Western command) is dedicated to counter India. That's why there are constant Chinese military exercises on the Tibetan plateau and regions close to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Avatar said:


> You are jealous of India because hundreds of millions of Chinese are already unemployed, factories moving out and India is welcoming all these businesses. CPEC is an epic failure without India's support - no returns on these investments. The whole world is angry at China because of your bio-warfare with the covid 19 virus, just wait until Covid is over and you will see how confident Xi Jinping really is.


Mighty mouse Indian, talk big but is just a small fried in reality. 

Can't even beat Pakistan and only love to give fantasy stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Genesis

Joe Shearer said:


> I think that we went over a tipping point yesterday. The situation is now quite unpredictable. While I still hold to my evaluation of earlier, the following things have changed - for the worse.
> 
> There has been major violence.
> This cannot have been unplanned; these are not one or two accidental deaths.
> Either Beijing intended this to happen right through, OR
> Local commanders took matters into their own hands.
> The Indian political leadership has washed its hands of the situation and left it to the military leadership to sort out the problems that they created in the first place.
> Now I don't want to predict anything; things have taken an ugly turn.
> 
> I don't know how the IA will react.


I don't see it that way, for the simple reason both China and India has guns. Yet, neither fired. This is bad, but it's still technically not a violation of any treaties. To the general public, maybe breaking the spirit of an agreement is enough to constitute a serious violation, but to governments? Unless the letter is violated, basically nothing happened. 

This is obviously held dear by both parties, as tension is pretty high at the moment, yet guns are still not involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

Yesterday was the second CO/ Colonel, who came under attack. Indians didn't learn anything from May 05 incident.

This also proves that Chinese are not afraid of converting the skirmishes to a full fledge war. However, Indians, even after losing their COs, doing nothing to take revenge. This is such an embarrassment. Indian public should ask questions from its government as to why such an inadequate reponse is being given to Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## 52051

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .



Yes, yes, pictures please

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .


Are you delusional? Worse thing than a clear defeat is trying to declare victory


----------



## PDF

OK...gonna call it a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> I'm sure the Chinese still see India as the biggest overland threat currently ... an entire military region (Western command) is dedicated to counter India. That's why there are constant Chinese military exercises on the Tibetan plateau and regions close to India


Ya. The fact most weapon send there are second rated. Not even a single J-20 is deployed. The elite unit is still at north east area of China facing Japan and Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .


Can you give a source on such a precise figure?


----------



## Figaro

In arduis fidelis said:


> Can you give a source on such a precise figure?


The US news article ...


----------



## Joe Shearer

Genesis said:


> I don't see it that way, for the simple reason both China and India has guns. Yet, neither fired. This is bad, but it's still technically not a violation of any treaties. To the general public, maybe breaking the spirit of an agreement is enough to constitute a serious violation, but to governments? Unless the letter is violated, basically nothing happened.
> 
> This is obviously held dear by both parties, as tension is pretty high at the moment, yet guns are still not involved.



An interesting point, and one that I have thought about, but would not have raised on my own.

Unfortunately, it seems that there is a great deal of image management going on. Deaths in the dozens do not lend themselves to being brushed under the carpet. It seems that there has been a calculated decision taken to project killling as not really amounting to killing as long as gunpowder is not in use, and that, in my reasoning, is specious. Stating that the letter has not been violated, and killing over twenty - or more - soldiers is a warlike act, whatever the methods used to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Conclusion:
> 
> Indian Army has not been able to reach the site of incident again to carryout BDA
> Indian Army has no control over the situation at hand nor the situation on ground, territory is with PLA, hence no confirmed Casaulty figure



This does confirm the fact that the Indians were trying to do a surgical strike on chinese positions to improve the tactical situation for negiotiations.. and they failed !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Beast said:


> Ya. The fact most weapon send there are second rated. Not even a single J-20 is deployed. The elite unit is still at north east area of China facing Japan and Taiwan.


You know why we don't send the J-20 there? Because they will claim they shot down one by their mig21, by displaying a plastic PL-15 model

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zhxy

Beast said:


> Ya. The fact most weapon send there are second rated. Not even a single J-20 is deployed. The elite unit is still at north east area of China facing Japan and Taiwan.



China can use DF-17 and Xian-H6K (with MOAB) to destroy Indian bunkers and roads if the war begins.


----------



## serenity

Zohair Alam said:


> I'm sure Pakistam Army has shared notes with PLAAF on how to exploit the weakness of indian army as well as indian nationalism backbhome in india - that's why no statements on fron the likes of Modi from india.
> 
> Pakistan uploads pictures of LOC martyres on Twitter, they are gone from the world cant be brought back but their valiant pictures and their burials on youtube help appease the fascinations of blood thirsty saffrons back home in india. Even if equal number of hindu soldiers die in LOC, india never uploads their info or pics or last rites.
> 
> This is an age of information warfare too, and China is doing well on that front. india does not have an international sympathizer.
> 
> Sheltring & hosting/hiring a dissident from rival country is too fornulaic in indian strategy. They do it with Pakistan too but haven't extracted any practical results from this. They'll fail with Dalai Lama too. Have desperately failed in fact. Dalai Lama couldnt give india anything in his lifetime.



Your pilots are some of the best. We have a lot of experience to learn and training with PAF helps but still not as good experience. We may have good training but I think our pilots like some soldiers require hard war to improve our entire command and way of war down to small details of individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jackdaws

arjunk said:


> Lel, Indians, the people who deleted tiktok to promote their made in India delusion, and downloaded a Pakistani app, then realised their stupidity, are going to become a supa powa? Can't even run your own country, who tf wants make it the hub of the world?


There is a Pakistani app?


----------



## rishav

Figaro said:


> Are you delusional? Worse thing than a clear defeat is trying to declare


Says a ccp troll



Jackdaws said:


> There is a Pakistani app?


They sold it for 2500 rupees XD


----------



## Zohair Alam

Joe Shearer said:


> I think that we went over a tipping point yesterday. The situation is now quite unpredictable. While I still hold to my evaluation of earlier, the following things have changed - for the worse.
> 
> There has been major violence.
> This cannot have been unplanned; these are not one or two accidental deaths.
> Either Beijing intended this to happen right through, OR
> Local commanders took matters into their own hands.
> The Indian political leadership has washed its hands of the situation and left it to the military leadership to sort out the problems that they created in the first place.
> Now I don't want to predict anything; things have taken an ugly turn.
> 
> I don't know how the IA will react.



All's not quiet on the northern front, right?

Good thay you reneged from your earlier claims on the situation.

I know how the situation will go from here, many know that. But you often bring age/experience to checkmate the arguments from discussion participants, so I'll leave you with your age & experience to tell you whay lay ahead for india.

Allah-u-Akbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hachiman said:


> OK...gonna call it a day.


Source?


----------



## obj 705A

Regarding China's casualties, personally I highly doubt China suffered any major casualties.

hypothetically let's assume the information that we got from the Indian side is true, why did the GT editor declare that the Chinese will not reveal their casualties? Indians claim the Chinese are not declaring the casualties to save face so that Xi is not embarrassed in front of his people, that is false, if the Chinese would want to save face then what they should do is "lie" (again I'm assuming the Indian sources are true) and say "we have 4 dead & 17 injured", instead of saying "we have casualties but we won't declare them" which is what the GT said.

But any way, that is just my opinion, could be right & could be wrong, I would rather just wait for more news, hopefully the Chinese side will change their mind on not disclosing any numbers & decide to give us some numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

pakpride00090 said:


> Shit source. No where it says American Intelligence. Besides , it is probably quoting an indian source.
> 
> Also , real quality American intelligence go after washington post and likes of nytimes...not the source you have mentioned but judging by your post history.. Keep lying to yourself.


Read again
*American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
*Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020





The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.

*American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.

[
READ:

China’s Test of the West ]
Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.

The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.

In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.

"The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."

The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."

Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.

[
MORE:

India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.

Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.


Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security

Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...


https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


----------



## Beast

Time for Chinese to snap the chicken neck. It seems the Indian haven't learn their lesson despite 35 casualty with the amount of bragging here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

Loud and clear China is ready for war

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273158398931075076

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Bouncer said:


> As usual its "sources" quoted by "experts". Its always "sources". Not a single reputed international source backs their claims. They just had to make it double of 20.


sikhs killed so called 10k Paktoons in peshawer
Chola incident numbers were magically risen to 400
1971 numbers were risen from 20k to 90k to 93k now
Last year they claim they shot down 2 f-16 and killed 350 people
and now this



roski said:


> have you ever read this one?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Sorry bro but this is a mistake made by beijing. We have been dealing with this pest of a neighbor for a while.
The best way to beat them is to humiliate them to tears. Not releasing these numbers will give them a false perception of winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_Deu

52051 said:


> Yes, yes, pictures please


Bro we are still waiting for the downed F-16 pics from the Endians and it is already more than an year!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....
> look at this.
> View attachment 642429



F***

This has to be fake right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Joe Shearer said:


> I think that we went over a tipping point yesterday. The situation is now quite unpredictable. While I still hold to my evaluation of earlier, the following things have changed - for the worse.
> 
> There has been major violence.
> This cannot have been unplanned; these are not one or two accidental deaths.
> Either Beijing intended this to happen right through, OR
> Local commanders took matters into their own hands.
> The Indian political leadership has washed its hands of the situation and left it to the military leadership to sort out the problems that they created in the first place.
> Now I don't want to predict anything; things have taken an ugly turn.
> 
> I don't know how the IA will react.



Even One of my friend is working in DRDO....

I spoke with him, as per his sources the situation is not good at all...but still some hopes there.

But it is confirmed that Military got go ahead approval if any such incident happen again at borders.

Previously, indian governments were not ready to engage with PLA at borders and avoiding such situations but now it about development of roads nearby borders area's with china.

China has done to stop these development and this one is their condition also but Indian government is not ready. now, it caused a major chock point between the both countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .







Actually, 350 PLA troops lost their lives and 5000 American Marines of the 101st Airborne division were slaughtered by the indian army yesterday. My indian sources informed me this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

China don’t want to escalate given that India agrees to China’s terms

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273158699197046788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....
> look at this.
> View attachment 642429


lol.
2010 Chintalnar ambush in Bastar in which 75 CRPF killed


----------



## PDF

AfrazulMandal said:


> Source?


flightradar24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

Joe Shearer said:


> An interesting point, and one that I have thought about, but would not have raised on my own.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems that there is a great deal of image management going on. Deaths in the dozens do not lend themselves to being brushed under the carpet. It seems that there has been a calculated decision taken to project killling as not really amounting to killing as long as gunpowder is not in use, and that, in my reasoning, is specious. Stating that the letter has not been violated, and killing over twenty - or more - soldiers is a warlike act, whatever the methods used to kill.



Based on your posts, I assume you are at least old enough for kids, possibly grandkids? I don't know about you, but experience has tought me anything and everything can be brushed under the carpet.

If war is on the cards, a random assassination from Serbia started WW1. However, if no one wants war? America literally bombed Chinese Embassy in Belgrade, same country and nothing other than an apology happened. 

If war is on the cards, no need for 20 casualties, a sneeze in the wrong direction would be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

Kai Liu said:


> You know why we don't send the J-20 there? Because they will claim they shot down one by their mig21, by displaying a plastic PL-15 model



Not before they shoot down their own heli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

silent_poison said:


> lol.
> 2010 Chintalnar ambush in Bastar in which 75 CRPF killed


So the picture waa not fake .
Many twitter accounts sharing this picture...


----------



## Bilal.

Figaro said:


> Are you delusional? Worse thing than a clear defeat is trying to declare victory


That’s their coping mechanism like when Pakistan whopped their *** last year they came up with F16 shoot down story which the world is laughing at... they will keep repeating it like a broken record.


----------



## Passionaire

Right in face

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273156904227831811

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....
> look at this.
> View attachment 642429






They are not indian soldiers, they are American soldiers wearing indian uniforms. They were killed in the recent blm riots.


----------



## Mamluk

AfrazulMandal said:


> Where are the people??? Why do your cities look so ... empty?



The RSS bot Mandal got triggered. ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....It was a massacre!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273159663396290562@GumNaam @Foxtrot Alpha @Imran Khalid


Isnt this from a Naxal ambush aftermath?


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> Regarding China's casualties, personally I highly doubt China suffered any major casualties.
> 
> hypothetically let's assume the information that we got from the Indian side is true, why did the GT editor declare that the Chinese will not reveal their casualties? Indians claim the Chinese are not declaring the casualties to save face so that Xi is not embarrassed in front of his people, that is false, if the Chinese would want to save face then what they should do is "lie" (again I'm assuming the Indian sources are true) and say "we have 4 dead & 17 injured", instead of saying "we have casualties but we won't declare them" which is what the GT said.
> 
> But any way, that is just my opinion, could be right & could be wrong, I would rather just wait for more news, hopefully the Chinese side will change their mind on not disclosing any numbers & decide to give us some numbers.


Def a number of wounded for sure but dead maybe not. Either way the casualties should be lighter than the Indian side by a fair margin ... Chinese troops are better equipped and are better trained in hand to hand fighting. They probably have significantly better logistics than the Indian side too ... some of the Indians died due to exposure, which should have been treated.


----------



## Zohair Alam

rishav said:


> *35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered* .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . *The cbinese were slaughtered *.



Nobody gets slaughtered in a hand to hand combat. Energetic Chinese troops simply wont allow you to touch them twice. indian soldiers died of fear of death alone while escaping, and of below zero temperature and of falling off the cliff. In case you didnt realize it, your claim of india and China not having a single bullet since 1962 still holds.

But the Rock of Peace has become meaningless since hand to hand fight warrants the use of rocks as projectiles.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> The RSS bot got triggered. ^^


Error 400.
Please contact admin@rssbots.org for with the code for resolution.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Give up everyone. The indians won hands down yesterday. They have conquered over 70% of the ENTIRE Chinese territory. Even the americans are scared of the indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Bagheera said:


> Why are you silent on oppression of Uighurs?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I have never considered China to be a saint. They are evil, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....It was a massacre!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273159663396290562@GumNaam @Foxtrot Alpha @Imran Khalid



That looks wayy more than 20!


----------



## Sharma Ji

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> American Marines of the 101st Airborne division


American marines are a component of the US Navy. 

The 101st Airborne is a US Army division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Genesis said:


> I don't see it that way, for the simple reason both China and India has guns. Yet, neither fired. This is bad, but it's still technically not a violation of any treaties. To the general public, maybe breaking the spirit of an agreement is enough to constitute a serious violation, but to governments? Unless the letter is violated, basically nothing happened.
> 
> This is obviously held dear by both parties, as tension is pretty high at the moment, yet guns are still not involved.



An interesting point, and one that I have thought about, but would not have raised on my own.

Unfortunately, it seems that there is a great deal of image management going on. Deaths in the dozens do not lend themselves to being brushed under the carpet. It seems that there has been a calculated decision taken to project killling as not really amounting to killing as long as gunpowder is not in use, and that, in my reasoning, is specious. Stating that the letter has not been violated, and killing over twenty - or more - soldiers is a warlike act, whatever the methods used to kill.


Genesis said:


> Based on your posts, I assume you are at least old enough for kids, possibly grandkids? I don't know about you, but experience has tought me anything and everything can be brushed under the carpet.



Yes, guilty as charged.



> If war is on the cards, a random assassination from Serbia started WW1. However, if no one wants war? America literally bombed Chinese Embassy in Belgrade, same country and nothing other than an apology happened.
> 
> If war is on the cards, no need for 20 casualties, a sneeze in the wrong direction would be enough.



Very insightful points.

Have we exchanged views before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am talking about clash between India and china. If it will happen only in one border than it will reflect to all india and chinese borders.... it's happening from both sides... high military movement at borders...
> 
> And, again China does not care about kashmir or anything! they just care about their interest..


well unfortunately their interest exist in Kashmir issue. (CPEC) . 
.
.
the very road near the galewan valley is the supply toute to ssn and siachin .  .
as i said before . you dont want to see the big picture .


----------



## newb3e

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Give up everyone. The indians won hands down yesterday. They have conquered over 70% of the ENTIRE Chinese territory. Even the americans are scared of the indian army.


haha bore kar daytay hain indians!!

jeet day do khamosh hojain gey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

JohnWick said:


> Oh my God....It was a massacre!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273159663396290562@GumNaam @Foxtrot Alpha @Imran Khalid



Its seems to be a pic from south or maoist india, where dacoits gifted indian army with this. The texture of terrain is not really of hilly area in the pic.


----------



## Oracle

Oracle said:


> *I am going to sleep now ....
> 
> i thought indians have balls to take revenge however their PM is silent , their Army cheif is silent .......
> 
> indian media is celebrating chinese defeat by saying 10s of chinese soldiers also got killed
> *
> *Hopping for another **humiliation** of india by tomorrow when i wake up*


nothing happened as usual .... 
India strike down pakistan crow and Pakistan shutdown Airspace and kicked Indian *** by next day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Give up everyone. The indians won hands down yesterday. They have conquered over 70% of the ENTIRE Chinese territory. Even the americans are scared of the indian army.


haha bore kar daytay hain indians!!

jeet day do khamosh hojain gey!


----------



## Kai Liu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Actually, 350 PLA troops lost their lives and 5000 American Marines of the 101st Airborne division were slaughtered by the indian army yesterday. My indian sources informed me this morning.


Also by 'intercept'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hachiman said:


> flightradar24.com


thanks


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273162315169439744


----------



## IMMORTAL584

Looks like another indo-sino war coming into existence.


----------



## rishav

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> That looks wayy more than 20!


That is also an old pic


----------



## serenity

AfrazulMandal said:


> Error 400.
> Please contact admin@rssbots.org for with the code for resolution.



Looks empty but isn't empty. Most people busy at work maybe? Instead of shitting on streets, raping women, and beating Muslims. Also for "nicer" looking photo, they can photoshop out the randoms walking around. This doesn't mean anything even if you want to feel like making this a big deal. Remember your rapists are stinking up India as we speak with their shits on the streets. Judge and criticize yourself before traveling the internet to badmouth others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273156859172618240

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Raj-Hindustani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273162315169439744


Summary of the meeting:
Mitruun chinese tore us a new one yesterday and didnt even let us cover it all the way back to our base. It is best that we go home take a shot and go to sleep cuz there isnt much we can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

dharmi said:


> American marines are a component of the US Navy.
> 
> The 101st Airborne is a US Army division.






Good point. The indian army wiped out both of them. They both no longer exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .


lol the silence in th indian pm house says it all too.
fake news is the only source left to get a face saving for indians .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genesis

Joe Shearer said:


> Have we exchanged views before?



Maybe, but it would be a long time ago. I just came back after a long time off, for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Well explained:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272829808892755968


----------



## graphican

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642416
> 
> I had lost it...finally found it again when it reappeared



What is your judgement from these moments? What does it feel like happening? Is India moving forces towards the North, is she careful of possible air intrusion? Is that movement indicating war-readiness or injured being moved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Hello india, are you ready for part two?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273122967111827457

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Kai Liu said:


> Also by 'intercept'?






indians have intercepted ALL non-Indians on this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273156859172618240


The subtle chinese way of saying " come get some".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

Modi rascal hasn't even uttered a peep about this .. lagta hay chowkidar ki chaddi geeli ho gai hay hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Genesis said:


> Maybe, but it would be a long time ago. I just came back after a long time off, for obvious reasons.



Be careful; I was tempted. 



In arduis fidelis said:


> The subtle chinese way of saying " come get some".



How good your Chinese is. How many years did you spend with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

*This message is to the India Military.* Give up your weapons now or Modi will have you butchered by the Chinese *using Axes and Knives*. Don't be stupid or your arms and limbs will be cut off. Act now and Overthrow Modi, and *make peace with *Pakistan and China by giving up all of the Kashmir region to Pakistan, and Ladkah to China. China will spend Billions in India and provide jobs to one Billions poor indians, and *free India from the Clutches of 1% fraud Brahamins. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

silent_poison said:


> Read again
> *American intelligence: 35 Chinese troops killed in Ladakh
> India, China Face Off in First Deadly Clash in Decades*
> *Tensions between the two Asian powers are poised to escalate at a time of shifting influence in the region.*
> By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security June 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of India reported hat 20 Indian army personnel had died in the fighting.
> 
> *American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News.* The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> The sources who spoke with the Times said 43 Chinese troops died in the fighting.
> 
> [
> READ:
> 
> China’s Test of the West ]
> Tensions have mounted in recent weeks around the area spanning in the northern India region of Ladakh and the southwestern Chinese region of Aksai Chin.
> 
> The border dispute comes at a time of shifting influence in the region. Beijing has become increasingly bold in its territorial ambitions in recent months, including in the East and South China seas, with U.S. officials saying it has successfully exploited global unrest from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. At the same time India has enjoyed new and outsized support from the U.S. under the Trump administration, which sees India as a principal battleground for its own economic rivalry with China.
> 
> In an editorial in the semi-official Global Times, China said the tensions were caused by "arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side" and that officials there believed "their country's military is more powerful than China's." However the main focus of Beijing's ire was clear.
> 
> "The U.S. has wooed India with its Indo-Pacific Strategy, which adds to the abovementioned misjudgment of some Indian elite," according to the outlet, which is not a direct mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party but is considered aligned with its views. "New Delhi must be clear that the resources that the U.S. would invest in China-India relations are limited. What the U.S. would do is just extend a lever to India, which Washington can exploit to worsen India's ties with China, and make India dedicate itself to serving Washington's interests."
> 
> The Times of India documented harsh conditions at the site of the fighting in the mountainous region, including sub-freezing temperatures and high altitudes. The government there has claimed the face-off "was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo of the region," the Times reported. It also cited a statement from a Chinese military spokesperson who reportedly said, "China always owns sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region."
> 
> Troops from the two countries last clashed in 1975, when four Indian soldiers died during an ambush in the Arunachal Pradesh region of northeast India.
> 
> [
> MORE:
> 
> India’s Citizenship Law Protests Reveal Deeper Anger by Country’s Students ]
> The U.S. government had not publicly commented on the skirmish as of Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Trump visited India in February, further strengthening already close ties with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The Trump administration has dramatically ramped up relations with New Delhi, including growing its trade relations and shifting its military policy. The U.S. in 2018 renamed its combatant command for the area "Indo-Pacific Command" – considered a break from prior administrations attempts to balance relations with India with its regional rivals, including Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
> 
> Paul Shinkman is a national security correspondent. He joined U.S. News & World Report in 2012 ...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades


American source?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indians have intercepted ALL non-Indians on this planet.



Correction: only the non-Indian humans. The others still post on PDF.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

exact face off location: explain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273154065199968258


----------



## PDF

graphican said:


> What is your judgement from these moments? What does it feel like happening? Is India moving forces towards the North, is she careful of possible air intrusion? Is that movement indicating war-readiness or injured being moved?


Just operational deployments of equipment, assets and personnel. Checks and counter-checks during such crises are always taken and Indian military is no exception. From such movements, nothig much can be extracted other than military readiness (either for defense or offense towards China or Pakistan). All in all, nothing unpredicted or unexpected from looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

ARMalik said:


> *This message is to the India Military.* Give up your weapons now or Modi will have you butchered by the Chinese *using Axes and Knives*. Don't be stupid or your arms and limbs will be cut off. Act now and Overthrow Modi, and *make peace with *Pakistan and China by giving up all of the Kashmir region to Pakistan, and Ladkah to China. China will spend Billions in India and provide jobs to one Billions poor indians, and *free India from the Clutches of 1% fraud Brahamins. *



And here, ladies and gentlemen, we have an important example of the ignorant aspiring to be the ignored.


----------



## pakdefender

On Modi's twitter account his last tweet from 21 hour ago is about how less affected india is from COVID-19 , 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272839291740147712
dirty compulsive liar

India shut down its economy to contain the coronavirus. It’s now one of the most affected countries
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/15/despite-lockdown-india-coronavirus-cases-ris-hurting-economy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Who was saying that Chinese were going back?

Entire Galwan Valley belongs to China now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273156904227831811

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Joe Shearer said:


> How good your Chinese is. How many years did you spend with them?


It has more to do with common sense and less to do with spending time with them. 
China never threatens anyone outright. They mince there words. The timing of these videos cant be ruled out as co incidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

In arduis fidelis said:


> It has more to do with common sense and less to do with spending time with them.
> China never threatens anyone outright. They mince there words. The timing of these videos cant be ruled out as co incidence.



I was being sarcastic, and was surprised to receive a sensible reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Daniel808 said:


> Hello india, are you ready for part two?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273122967111827457


There is no way the Chinese are going to back down ... they're basically repeating the 2017 events of Doklam all over again, except this time in a new location and with the roles reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

I think Modi will, in the medium term, try to divert attention to Pakistan. Wars and military tensions help people like Modi & Hitler keep a hold on power. Indians will become more jingoistic and attach Modi to a "stronk leader". The ultimate result of this will be a war with Pakistan that (stupidly) India will start. 

The psychology of an egotistical fascist tries to compensate a loss with a step forward rather than a step back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273161652649758721


----------



## pakpride00090

PakSword said:


> Who was saying that Chinese were going back?
> 
> Entire Galwan Valley belongs to China now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273156904227831811



Gulwan valley is off limits to Indians now. Either they accept the new position or try taking it back. Chinese are very clear about their position.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zhxy

Figaro said:


> There is no way the Chinese are going to back down ... they're basically repeating the 2017 events of Doklam all over again, except this time in a new location and with the roles reversed.



Holding a chicken to get an egg is better than killing it


----------



## Song Hong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273159473050390528

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273161652649758721


Funny playing the Uighur card. Putting this into context, is India the savior of Kashmir? Hasn't India with its military might been butchering Kashmiri Muslims? What an AHole.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

pakpride00090 said:


> Gulwan valley is off limits to Indians now. Either they accept the new position or try taking it back. Chinese are very clear about their position.


Yes, but here certain Modi government's mouthpieces were claiming a few days ago that China has moved 20kms back. Mods have to delete/ merge so many threads opened with different Indian media sources repeating the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SD 10

pakpride00090 said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Getting fucked every day by dirty hindu indians but still won't stop licking their hairy asses.
> 
> Hope he and his family rots in hell.


you need to read about the likes of mehbboba mufti and mufti himself!!!!!!!!! They are the worst kind of traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

pakpride00090 said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Getting fucked every day by dirty hindu indians but still won't stop licking their hairy asses.
> 
> Hope he and his family rots in hell.


The guy was put under home arrest for months. Is he not good enough for not toeing the Pakistani narrative ?


----------



## pakpride00090

PakSword said:


> Yes, but here certain Modi government's mouthpieces were claiming a few days ago that China has moved 20kms back. Mods have to delete/ merge so many threads opened with different Indian media sources repeating the same.


This is what they always do.. Spam threads with their propaganda. 

Sometime I feel sorry for the mods who have to deal with this often.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

serenity said:


> Your pilots are some of the best. We have a lot of experience to learn and training with PAF helps but still not as good experience. We may have good training but I think our pilots like some soldiers require hard war to improve our entire command and way of war down to small details of individual.



Pakistan stands with China always. I believe Pakistan together with China is the architect of the current face off with India, and its working out damn well. That's because we studied this infamous enemy for our entire existence. China will find every kind of help and cooperation from Pakistan on its table.

Pakistan did military exercises Shaheen to exchange notes with PLA on warfare with India.






rapists thought that they are unstoppable force, Pakistan just proved itself to be an immovable object for them. If need be PAF pilots will fly along with PLAAF & maybe in PLAAF's very own air crafts for China. But right now, info warfare broke the backs of warmongers in Delhi is befitting.

This friendship is too hard, and too natural to break.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273161652649758721



As predicted - let’s deflect the incident yesterday - your soldiers got slaughtered in what sounds like a ferocious act and you attempt deflection? 
As Tom Cruise once said - you can’t handle the truth. 

Today Modi still can’t find it within himself to make a speech rallying the troops - why? Because there is simply nothing he could say right now that would not further humiliate him and his army.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pakpride00090

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328



So in essence Indians on PDF and else where were lying 

Ajai Shukla and Pravin Swahney were proved right despite getting abuses from retarted indians..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Avatar said:


> You are jealous of India because hundreds of millions of Chinese are already unemployed, factories moving out and India is welcoming all these businesses. CPEC is an epic failure without India's support - no returns on these investments. The whole world is angry at China because of your bio-warfare with the covid 19 virus, just wait until Covid is over and you will see how confident Xi Jinping really is.




What's the deal with *projecting your own problems on others*? Does it help you with something like sleeping good in night? Just anything?

Projecting their own problems on others = Rapist mindset.

Sorry, China isnt suffering what your country is suffering from. Dont try to be a rapist or your 4 incher will be chopped off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

silent_poison said:


> 45 PLA casualties include 35 dead as per US intelligence
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ina-face-off-in-first-deadly-clash-in-decades



American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died


----------



## pakdefender

Joe Shearer said:


> And here, ladies and gentlemen, we have an important example of the ignorant aspiring to be the ignored.



and here is an example of an indian trying to be over smart after get his pants taken off


----------



## BL33D

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328


Its a blunder from our side to not anticipate their motives, or if anticipated not countering it. Clearly they were not in a mood for disengagement while their MEA made it seem like they are moving along with defusing the tensions.


----------



## PakSword

Aspen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328


Galwan valley is gone.. It's Chinese territory.

Where are the guys who were showing satellite images after every five minutes?

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## serenity

It would be a dream to double up on India and teach it lesson of 21st century since 20th century lesson not learned. Slow rapists with low IQ cannot learn lessons. Hopefully this time it breaks this disgusting shithole apart and frees their women. The only decent Indian I have met are females and even they are often victims of deranged Bhakt rapists. If we can break them apart this enemy has no more organization and power in India and will never to able to perform the devil's work and work with their former masters against Asia's interest of overcoming eternal poverty and bullying from the west. Indians love them because they are against China who they feel so deeply jealous of even if they will forever deny their situation. Then India split eventually into multiple states like they want to split China. Besides someone posted earlier a map of split China... Manchuria is invented country by Japanese invaders Manchu guo. But fucking idiots don't know real history anyway. PRC will nuke them to hell before a single area is split. **** PRC will even nuke USA and Taiwan to hell if they declare independence. No one allows Taiwan to even utter this word and forget about drawing into formality because all of them know PRC will not allow this.

So these Indians believe PRC will split into 5 groups and no one will blast them into hell? Deranged again.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Bilal.

BL33D said:


> The guy was put under home arrest for months. Is he not good enough for not toeing the Pakistani narrative ?


So per the same guy Kashmiris are looking for a savior against india. That means even per him there is a need for Kashmiris to be saved from india, he is only arguing that China may not be the right one but there is a need nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Humiliating for India who just became Supa Pawa this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know how the IA will react.



Million dollar question now.

Although IA will have options, but the key would be risk assessment of each. There are rumors that there is lot of anger at rank and file and calls of revenge within IA. So that will put pressure on high command to react, which judging from the past has been reckless IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PakSword said:


> Galwan valley is gone.. It's Chinese territory.
> 
> Where are the guys who were showing satellite images after every five minutes?



No, it shared by both countries even now.... but dispute in boundary... still indian and chinese are present in Galwan vally


----------



## prashantazazel

I guess China wants a hot border where they lose a few soldiers everyday.
Get ready for decades of conflict, as long as China is in the region.
Finally, India has the motivation to develop a defence industry worth its salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zohair Alam

pakpride00090 said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Getting fucked every day by dirty hindu indians but still won't stop licking their hairy asses.
> 
> Hope he and his family rots in hell.



Like father, like son.

Abdullah family did nothing other than betraying Kashmiri's from day first, and we're hearing from them again.


----------



## Musings

prashantazazel said:


> I guess China wants a hot border where they lose a few soldiers everyday.
> Get ready for decades of conflict, as long as China is in the region.
> Finally, India has the motivation to develop a defence industry worth its salt.


The problem is India doesn’t like to man up to nations of equivalent stature -
They like to take on opposition of much smaller stature and attempt bullying - with China its a different matter - you finger them - you get a fist back. They won’t tolerate the immature childish acts and will as shown yesterday massacre - I hope India doesn’t for the sake of its weakly prepared army - sacrifice any more pawns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*

extract from above:

“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed....

This confirms my assessment from earlier today morning, Indian Army had no control over the situation on ground, they were basically handed in the dead bodies of their Soliders....IA had means to conduct BDA to even figure out number of dead Chinese solider nor does it know how many of it;s men are actually dead.

The number of dead 'MAY' rise up since Newspaper qoutes military sources that all lot of men are critically injured....
This drama is folding out exactly what i had predicted 



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Conclusion:
> 
> Indian Army has not been a*ble to reach the site of incident again to carryout BDA*
> Indian Army has no control over the situation at hand nor the situation on ground, territory is with PLA, hence no confirmed Casaulty figure
> None of the personnel involved in the skimrish made it back alive to narrate the clear version, those who made it back are injured and don't know what hit them,. OTHERWISE, they would have atleast put a figure on how many PLA soliders dead.Indian media would be quoting exact or approx number of chinese directly citing the Indian Army statement. However here they are making stories left and right means Indian Army got no effing clue....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zohair Alam

prashantazazel said:


> I guess China wants a hot border where they lose a few soldiers everyday.
> *Get ready for decades of conflict, as long as China is in the region*.
> Finally, India has the motivation to develop a defence industry worth its salt.



You need decades x 100 to at least match half of Chinese strength that too with USA's help.

There's a reason BJP is at pin drop silence over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

China says it has agreed with India to peacefully resolve their Himalayan border tensions following the most violent confrontations in decades.



Foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian told reporters at a Wednesday briefing that “both sides agree to resolve this matter through dialogue and consultation and make efforts to eases the situation and safeguard peace and tranquility in the border area.”



Zhao repeated Chinese claims that the clashes, in which an Indian officer and 19 soldiers were reportedly killed and many more injured, came after Indian forces “provoked and attacked Chinese personnel, which lead to fears, physical confrontation between the two sides’ border troops and resulted in casualties.”



China has not said if any of its troops were injured or killed.



“China has lodged strong protests and stern representations with the Indian side. We once again ask the Indian side to act on our consensus, strictly discipline its front-line troops not to cross the line, not make provocations and not to take unilateral actions that might complicate the situation.,” Zhao said.



THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. AP’s earlier story follows below:



As some commentators clamored for revenge, India’s government was silent Wednesday on the fallout from clashes with China’s army in a disputed border area in the high Himalayas that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers’ lives.



An official Communist Party newspaper said the clash occurred because India misjudged the Chinese army’s strength and willingness to respond. The Global Times, which often reflects nationalistic views within the party’s leadership, said China did not disclose whether it had casualties in the skirmish to avoid comparisons and prevent further escalation.



Indian security forces said neither side fired any shots in the clash in the Ladakh region late Monday that was the first deadly confrontation on the disputed border between India and China since 1975.



While experts said the two nations were unlikely to head into a war, they also believe easing tensions quickly will be difficult.



Indian Defense Ministry spokesman Col. Aman Anand did not respond immediately to queries on the situation Wednesday or whether talks were planned to defuse the tensions.



“This will likely be a watershed moment in India-China relations and the geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific,” said Abraham Denmark, Asia program director at The Wilson Center. “We’ve already seen the deadliest clash on the China-India border in over 50 years, both countries are led by men who have embraced nationalism, and both countries are facing tremendous domestic and international upheaval as a result of COVID-19 and other long-standing problems.”



The main questions now are if either side can find a path to deescalation and whether India’s allies such as the United States will help. “It is a highly volatile and dangerous situation between two nationalistic, nuclear powers at a time when American influence has badly diminished,” Denmark said.



The editorial published in the Global Times on Wednesday said India’s reaction was largely due to encouragement from the U.S., China’s chief strategic rival which has been steadily building relations with India’s military.



“The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along China-India borders,” the editorial said. China “does not and will not create conflicts, but it fears no conflicts either,” it said.



China claims about 90,000 square kilometers (35,000 square miles) of territory in India’s northeast, while India says China occupies 38,000 square kilometers (15,000 square miles) of its territory in the Aksai Chin Plateau in the Himalayas, a contiguous part of the Ladakh region.



India unilaterally declared Ladakh a federal territory while separating it from disputed Kashmir in August 2019. China was among the handful of countries to strongly condemn the move, raising it at international forums including the U.N. Security Council.



Thousands of soldiers on both sides have faced off over a month along a remote stretch of the 3,380-kilometer (2,100-mile) Line of Actual Control, the border established following a war between India and China in 1962 that resulted in an uneasy truce.



The Indian Army said three soldiers died initially. The 17 others died after being “critically injured in the line of duty and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high-altitude terrain,” it said in a statement Tuesday that did not disclose the nature of the soldiers’ injuries.



The troops fought each other with fists and rocks, Indian security officials said on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to disclose the information.



After the clash, the two sides “disengaged” from the area where the the fighting happened, the Indian Army statement said.



The United Nations urged both sides “to exercise maximum restraint.”



“We are concerned about reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control between India and China,” U.N. associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said. “We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de escalate the situation.”



Michael Kugelman, a South Asia specialist at the Wilson Center, said that the two countries were unlikely to go to war because they cannot “afford a conflict.”



“But let’s be clear: It beggars belief to think that they can magically deescalate after a deadly exchange with such a higher number of fatalities,” he said. “This crisis isn’t ending anytime soon.”



Vivek Katju, a retired Indian diplomat, said the deadly violence represented a dramatic departure from the four-decades-old status quo of troops from the two countries staring each other down without any fatalities.



“The political class and the security class as a whole will have to do very serious thinking about the road ahead,” he said.



India’s Ministry of External Affairs said in a statement that the incident happened “as a result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” in the Galwan Valley.



Thousands of soldiers from the two countries, backed by armored trucks and artillery, have been stationed just a few hundred meters (yards) apart for more than a month in the Ladakh region that lies nearTibet. Military and diplomatic meetings have yielded no breakthrough.



Indian authorities have officially maintained near-total silence on the issues related to the confrontation



Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had a televised meeting with state officials Tuesday and did not comment on the clash.



The tense standoff started in early May, when Indian officials said that Chinese soldiers crossed the boundary in Ladakh at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts and ignoring verbal warnings to leave. That triggered shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights, much of it replayed on television news channels and social media.



China has sought to downplay the confrontation while saying the two sides were communicating through both their front-line military units and their respective embassies to resolve issues.



Though skirmishes aren’t new along the frontier, the standoff at Ladakh’s Galwan Valley, where India is building a strategic road connecting the region to an airstrip close to China, has escalated in recent weeks.



The last fatalities along the disputed border was in 1975, when Chinese troops killed four Indian soldiers in an ambush in the Twang region of northeastern India’s Arunachal Pradesh state, said Lt. Gen. D.S. Hooda, a former head of the Indian military’s Northern Command.



“It’s a very complicated and serious situation, and it will take real, hard negotiating skills to resolve this,” Hooda said.



https://apnews.com/b5b1d43cb0f0101525ed691a05e26e4e

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@pakpride00090 bhai link dedo


----------



## pakdefender

Cash GK said:


> View attachment 642436
> View attachment 642436



hahaha  

Chowkidar Modi seems satisfied with this update from Shitin Bippin , he has not said a word about the situation let alone do something about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No, it shared by both countries even now.... but dispute in boundary... still indian and chinese are present in Galwan vally



Its easy to see what belongs to who. India check points can be seen in Google map, and it clearly shown most of Galwan belongs to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Hachiman said:


> official Communist Party newspaper said the clash occurred because India *misjudged* the Chinese army’s strength and willingness to respond.




India = amateuristan.


----------



## PradoTLC

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> 
> extract from above:
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
> Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed....
> 
> This confirms my assessment from earlier today morning, Indian Army had no control over the situation on ground, they were basically handed in the dead bodies of their Soliders....IA had means to conduct BDA to even figure out number of dead Chinese solider nor does it know how many of it;s men are actually dead.
> 
> The number of dead 'MAY' rise up since Newspaper qoutes military sources that all lot of men are critically injured....
> This drama is folding out exactly what i had predicted








why does every indian military story on them getting screwed sound like it has been sourced from a Bollywood script...

best ones

> Pak Army used chemical weapons in Kargil
> Pak Army beheads indian POW
> Pak Army abused and beat to death indian pilot


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273162315169439744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

usnews & world report is a tabloid. just like all indik media rags. no wonder they take it so seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> and here is an example of an indian trying to be over smart after get his pants taken off



Less attention to the pants of Indians and whether they are on or off might help you learn something. Might.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Joe Shearer said:


> Less attention to the pants of Indians and whether they are on or off might help you learn something. Might.



aik aur chalaki


----------



## ARMalik

Joe Shearer said:


> And here, ladies and gentlemen, we have an important example of the ignorant aspiring to be the ignored.



Hahaha yea sure Joe or whatever you name is. The day you will Discover the direction of your arse will be a fantastic day ! Until then I guess everyone in the World would just have to bear all the BS from you Indians.  

Anyways, Indian military will be hacked to death by the Chinese. My advise to the sane minded people in the Indian Military is to overthrow the Modi government and MAKE PEACE WITH PAKISTAN AND CHINA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

Ghar Mein Ghus Kay


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> aik aur chalaki



Why the envy?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Joe Shearer said:


> Less attention to the pants of Indians and whether they are on or off might help you learn something. Might.


Same mentality ...as Chankya "Chiynko aour padoo"....


----------



## prashantazazel

Zohair Alam said:


> You need decades x 100 to at least match half of Chinese strength that too with USA's help.
> 
> There's a reason BJP is at pin drop silence over it.


The Chinese are a decade to two ahead, at best. That gap will be reduced in the specific theatres of war in the short term. 
We haven't focused on China centric weapons. Necessity drives change, though.

Truth be told, we don't need to win, to weaken China. Extended conflict will do enough. And there are other countries willing to defend themselves against China. Including Vietnam, Japan. 
They can grab as much territory as they like. We will be bombing that territory for a long time, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Bagheera said:


> Why are you silent on oppression of Uighurs?




They are not Pakistani citizens nor do we have fraternal relations with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

ARMalik said:


> Hahaha yea sure Joe or whatever you name is. The day you will Discover the direction of your arse will be a fantastic day ! Until then I guess everyone in the World would just have to bear all the BS from you Indians.



I bow to your superior art in finding directions of your body parts. For some reason, we ordinary humans never needed this skill.



> Anyways, Indian military will be hacked to death by the Chinese. My advise to the sane minded people in the Indian Military is to overthrow the Modi government and MAKE PEACE WITH PAKISTAN AND CHINA.



Of course your superior skill in finding the direction of your Taj Mahal is matched only by your superior knowledge of military history, and the close study of how matters went at the military level for more than seventy years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

prashantazazel said:


> We haven't focused on China centric weapons. Necessity drives change, though.



hmmm.. is this a U turn ?.... your leaders always say China your number one threat?.. all weapons are against china?..

so which is it?

China or Pakistan?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

prashantazazel said:


> Extended conflict will do enough. And there are other countries willing to defend themselves against China. Including Vietnam, Japan.
> They can grab as much territory as they like. We will be bombing that territory for a long time, though.


LOL or maybe Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh will have large chunk of Indian Territory


----------



## Zarvan

Protest_again said:


> 217 pages of Oooh.. Chinese killed Indians.. I suggest sensible people to think on it and move on.


It's not that small of an incident that people simply move. The event happened between two nuclear states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328


----------



## maverick1977

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642437
> 
> 
> China says it has agreed with India to peacefully resolve their Himalayan border tensions following the most violent confrontations in decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian told reporters at a Wednesday briefing that “both sides agree to resolve this matter through dialogue and consultation and make efforts to eases the situation and safeguard peace and tranquility in the border area.”
> 
> 
> 
> Zhao repeated Chinese claims that the clashes, in which an Indian officer and 19 soldiers were reportedly killed and many more injured, came after Indian forces “provoked and attacked Chinese personnel, which lead to fears, physical confrontation between the two sides’ border troops and resulted in casualties.”
> 
> 
> 
> China has not said if any of its troops were injured or killed.
> 
> 
> 
> “China has lodged strong protests and stern representations with the Indian side. We once again ask the Indian side to act on our consensus, strictly discipline its front-line troops not to cross the line, not make provocations and not to take unilateral actions that might complicate the situation.,” Zhao said.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. AP’s earlier story follows below:
> 
> 
> 
> As some commentators clamored for revenge, India’s government was silent Wednesday on the fallout from clashes with China’s army in a disputed border area in the high Himalayas that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers’ lives.
> 
> 
> 
> An official Communist Party newspaper said the clash occurred because India misjudged the Chinese army’s strength and willingness to respond. The Global Times, which often reflects nationalistic views within the party’s leadership, said China did not disclose whether it had casualties in the skirmish to avoid comparisons and prevent further escalation.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian security forces said neither side fired any shots in the clash in the Ladakh region late Monday that was the first deadly confrontation on the disputed border between India and China since 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> While experts said the two nations were unlikely to head into a war, they also believe easing tensions quickly will be difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Defense Ministry spokesman Col. Aman Anand did not respond immediately to queries on the situation Wednesday or whether talks were planned to defuse the tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> “This will likely be a watershed moment in India-China relations and the geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific,” said Abraham Denmark, Asia program director at The Wilson Center. “We’ve already seen the deadliest clash on the China-India border in over 50 years, both countries are led by men who have embraced nationalism, and both countries are facing tremendous domestic and international upheaval as a result of COVID-19 and other long-standing problems.”
> 
> 
> 
> The main questions now are if either side can find a path to deescalation and whether India’s allies such as the United States will help. “It is a highly volatile and dangerous situation between two nationalistic, nuclear powers at a time when American influence has badly diminished,” Denmark said.
> 
> 
> 
> The editorial published in the Global Times on Wednesday said India’s reaction was largely due to encouragement from the U.S., China’s chief strategic rival which has been steadily building relations with India’s military.
> 
> 
> 
> “The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along China-India borders,” the editorial said. China “does not and will not create conflicts, but it fears no conflicts either,” it said.
> 
> 
> 
> China claims about 90,000 square kilometers (35,000 square miles) of territory in India’s northeast, while India says China occupies 38,000 square kilometers (15,000 square miles) of its territory in the Aksai Chin Plateau in the Himalayas, a contiguous part of the Ladakh region.
> 
> 
> 
> India unilaterally declared Ladakh a federal territory while separating it from disputed Kashmir in August 2019. China was among the handful of countries to strongly condemn the move, raising it at international forums including the U.N. Security Council.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of soldiers on both sides have faced off over a month along a remote stretch of the 3,380-kilometer (2,100-mile) Line of Actual Control, the border established following a war between India and China in 1962 that resulted in an uneasy truce.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Army said three soldiers died initially. The 17 others died after being “critically injured in the line of duty and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high-altitude terrain,” it said in a statement Tuesday that did not disclose the nature of the soldiers’ injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The troops fought each other with fists and rocks, Indian security officials said on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to disclose the information.
> 
> 
> 
> After the clash, the two sides “disengaged” from the area where the the fighting happened, the Indian Army statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations urged both sides “to exercise maximum restraint.”
> 
> 
> 
> “We are concerned about reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control between India and China,” U.N. associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said. “We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de escalate the situation.”
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kugelman, a South Asia specialist at the Wilson Center, said that the two countries were unlikely to go to war because they cannot “afford a conflict.”
> 
> 
> 
> “But let’s be clear: It beggars belief to think that they can magically deescalate after a deadly exchange with such a higher number of fatalities,” he said. “This crisis isn’t ending anytime soon.”
> 
> 
> 
> Vivek Katju, a retired Indian diplomat, said the deadly violence represented a dramatic departure from the four-decades-old status quo of troops from the two countries staring each other down without any fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> “The political class and the security class as a whole will have to do very serious thinking about the road ahead,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Ministry of External Affairs said in a statement that the incident happened “as a result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” in the Galwan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of soldiers from the two countries, backed by armored trucks and artillery, have been stationed just a few hundred meters (yards) apart for more than a month in the Ladakh region that lies nearTibet. Military and diplomatic meetings have yielded no breakthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian authorities have officially maintained near-total silence on the issues related to the confrontation
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had a televised meeting with state officials Tuesday and did not comment on the clash.
> 
> 
> 
> The tense standoff started in early May, when Indian officials said that Chinese soldiers crossed the boundary in Ladakh at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts and ignoring verbal warnings to leave. That triggered shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights, much of it replayed on television news channels and social media.
> 
> 
> 
> China has sought to downplay the confrontation while saying the two sides were communicating through both their front-line military units and their respective embassies to resolve issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Though skirmishes aren’t new along the frontier, the standoff at Ladakh’s Galwan Valley, where India is building a strategic road connecting the region to an airstrip close to China, has escalated in recent weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> The last fatalities along the disputed border was in 1975, when Chinese troops killed four Indian soldiers in an ambush in the Twang region of northeastern India’s Arunachal Pradesh state, said Lt. Gen. D.S. Hooda, a former head of the Indian military’s Northern Command.
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a very complicated and serious situation, and it will take real, hard negotiating skills to resolve this,” Hooda said.
> 
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/b5b1d43cb0f0101525ed691a05e26e4e


 where they on a shadi or at a mela? didnt they have weapons? 

whats the new number? i am hearing more than 36 dead and another 2 dozens injured.. it might be that a company size got wiped out ? what unit is it ... how were they attacked....

i think another attack like this, and indian army will leave kashmir completely


----------



## Arsalan

Waqas said:


> Why are you helping the enemy?


I am just stating the obvious. Besides, knowing Indian media and how the whole country is of an extremist mindset these days, no matter what i say, what is going to happen is going to happen.



HalfMoon said:


> 200+ Indian soldiers have died. They have to inform the families of the dead soldiers before confirming officially. So It will take time to relay the news to 200+ families before it is confirmed officially.


Most likely an exaggerated number.




Cash GK said:


> View attachment 642436
> View attachment 642436


hey this was my idea!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

ARMalik said:


> Hahaha yea sure Joe or whatever you name is. The day you will Discover the direction of your arse will be a fantastic day ! Until then I guess everyone in the World would just have to bear all the BS from you Indians.
> 
> Anyways, Indian military will be hacked to death by the Chinese. My advise to the sane minded people in the Indian Military is to overthrow the Modi government and MAKE PEACE WITH PAKISTAN AND CHINA.



Be careful, @Joe Shearer will go on a hissy fit and start bleeding his heart out, with long winding stories. Like a brown sahib bollywood edition. You don't want to see that side of him, it's a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PradoTLC

Crystal-Clear said:


> lol the silence in th indian pm house says it all too.
> fake news is the only source left to get a face saving for indians .
> View attachment 642431





nothing new... they need to say this.

In reality India military has literally been bitch slapped... like true indians they will make noises and do nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

There are many protests in India. They called for a boycott of Chinese goods. Many goods and products from China were burned

The assets and lives of Chinese citizens are at stake. China needs to evacuate all citizens. Do it Immediately


----------



## Passionaire

Global times continue to troll India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273182206480048136

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Joe Shearer

Armchair said:


> Be careful, @Joe Shearer will go on a hissy fit and start bleeding his heart out, with long winding stories. Like a brown sahib bollywood edition. You don't want to see that side of him, it's a mess.




Don't start something you can't finish.


----------



## maverick1977

prashantazazel said:


> The Chinese are a decade to two ahead, at best. That gap will be reduced in the specific theatres of war in the short term.
> We haven't focused on China centric weapons. Necessity drives change, though.
> 
> Truth be told, we don't need to win, to weaken China. Extended conflict will do enough. And there are other countries willing to defend themselves against China. Including Vietnam, Japan.
> They can grab as much territory as they like. We will be bombing that territory for a long time, though.




hahaha, phat gae ?? look at your defeatist attitude, u can never fight, u r one coward person ..


----------



## ARMalik

Armchair said:


> Be careful, @Joe Shearer will go on a hissy fit and start bleeding his heart out, with long winding stories. Like a brown sahib bollywood edition. You don't want to see that side of him, it's a mess.



Very true. I have read some of his really long, heart wrenching posts.  Hissy fits are how they end up making Bollywood movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Zohair Alam said:


> What about Pakiatan and China dividing their women equally after the war?
> 
> Pakistani's will keep their women in grandest play of nature on earth the northern Pakistan, Gilgit Baltistan and Deosai plains their males so wanna invade. China can make them CEO's of some emerging technologies.
> 
> That's for a joke but as a matter of fact not all women in india are worth it. For a point, they contribute half of DNA to next generation of rapists.
> 
> Harsh but not all women from india deserve an emancipation.



Obviously women deserve choice and respect and most normal decent people around the world agree. I think their problem is in their mentality. Always carrying magnifying glass on our *** and making trouble. Forgetting own crimes and problems. Anyway they will not fight. Rapists and fake tough guys are always pussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pakdefender

Joe Shearer said:


> close study of how matters went at the military level for more than seventy years now.



india taking Ls in military matters is the norm , yeah we know


----------



## untitled

maverick1977 said:


> look at your defeatist attitude


They actually showed a little more spine during the Italian marines affair. They knew no matter what they do Italy won't declare war on them


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164*
Very heavy Chinese casualties confirmed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Mugwop said:


> sikhs killed so called 10k Paktoons in peshawer
> Chola incident numbers were magically risen to 400
> 1971 numbers were risen from 20k to 90k to 93k now
> Last year they claim they shot down 2 f-16 and killed 350 people
> and now this



Its actually dangerous for the entire region and world. A nuclear armed nation using blatant false lies to mislead its population and incite hate against others. Eerily similar to beginnings of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Enigma SIG

The real question is why isn't India declaring war on China?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jinn Baba

Just heard on Radio in London about this in their headlines - 20 Indian soldiers dead, no mention of any Chinese casualties, cause: indian soldiers transgressed into Chinese territory.

Seems India is losing the information war too! They have lied so much so many times that no one believes anything they say anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Chellam

at least we are informed this is our death count but coward army can't announce anything about their damage what a shame,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164*
> Very heavy Chinese casualties confirmed*



Keep writing that in bigger and redder font, no one believes you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

Looks like India has decided to take the L from China and move on

China 1 ... India -50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164*
> Very heavy Chinese casualties confirmed*



Silent poison - hows the heart ticking?

Yet again - rather than looking at your army and looking at the humiliation yesterday - continue to scavenge on the internet looking for face saving - its becoming embarrassing. 
Indian troops were involved in a horrific hand to hand combat where its been confirmed 20 died. This morning China stands firmly rooted to Indian land. Thats the reality of the situation - and you try to look at face saving articles?

It doesnt change the dynamics - they are on your land and are occupying it today - your boys took 1 hell of a pounding yesterday - thats the reality of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shameel

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is Pakistan largely silent?
> 
> They should try to assist the oppressed here.



Unlike India, Pakistan doesn't announce what it is doing. We don't suffer from the Bollywood syndrome in which they tell the enemy "Mai a raha hun" in advance.



Raj-Hindustani said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News
> 
> The same claiming by many sources but here, no one will believe on that....So we need to leave this.



Americans are as biased as Indians when it comes to their enemies, i.e. China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fox_hound

Chellam said:


> at least we are informed this is our death count but coward army can't announce anything about their damage what a shame,



You had to because they have proof, they wont announce anything because you dont have shit to support your claim


----------



## untitled

Enigma SIG said:


> The real question is why isn't India declaring war on China?


As long as you do billion dollars trade with them, share a border and have a massive military you can get away with surgical strikes on Indian military targets


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> india taking Ls in military matters is the norm , yeah we know



On the contrary, you don't know, and don't want to learn. Good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chellam

Fox_hound said:


> You had to because they have proof, they wont announce anything because you dont have shit to support your claim


chinese propaganda, we have all the guts to say we lost 20 lives, and we informed chinese lost 43 lives till now they are not delined it, so go away we will paly


----------



## Fox_hound

Chellam said:


> chinese propaganda, we have all the guts to say we lost 20 lives, and we informed chinese lost 43 lives till now they are not delined it, so go away we will paly



They didn't decline it because like many others, even they also dont take you seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Chellam said:


> chinese propaganda, we have all the guts to say we lost 20 lives, and we informed chinese lost 43 lives till now they are not delined it, so go away we will paly


okay lets say you actually killed 100s of their soldier but how does it matters? does the higher number of casualties on their side makes 20 indian soldiers less significant while chinese are still on your land how does numbers even matter?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

All China has to do is to "hit the red buttons"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chellam

Fox_hound said:


> They didn't decline it because like many others, even they also dont take you seriously


they din't decline because they know they lost more if they inform to press then it's very shame for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

zhxy said:


> India will now seek an ally to help them against China. Russians just want to make money selling weapons, they will not support India politically or militarily. The United States is not reliable. And the last option of the Indians is Turkey.
> 
> Turkey wants XinJiang to separate from China and become an independent nation. India wants to annex Tibet. The two nations will form a temporary military alliance to attack China on two fronts.


No, Pakistan will make sure Turkey don't join the wrong side. I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakpride00090

ARMalik said:


> Very true. I have read some of his really long, heart wrenching posts.  Hissy fits are how they end up making Bollywood movies.



Gotta be more emotional in order to come with dramatic bollywood plots.


----------



## rott

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry to say but I care even if 1 casualty happen from " China or India Army".
> 
> Personally I believed that 60 miles are nothing even true if comes to India and China. But no one wants to loose even a single inch... So, finally everyone need to pull back at previous status..
> 
> 1962 war caused untrusted relationship between India and China.. These such incidents will added more....
> 
> China and India, both are bigger and powerful countries... Should stay away from such incidents... Otherwise, believed me! No one will be winner


Sensible post.


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164*
> Very heavy Chinese casualties confirmed*



Multiple ID rat is desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## q12093487q

Jinn Baba said:


> Just heard on Radio in London about this in their headlines - 20 Indian soldiers dead, no mention of any Chinese casualties, cause: indian soldiers transgressed into Chinese territory.
> 
> Seems India is losing the information war too! They have lied so much so many times that no one believes anything they say anymore.


Actually this information war is easy to win for indians，since lots of English medias are hostility against China.All indians need is just showing one photo of dead PLA soldiers，that would be saving lots of words.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Feng Leng said:


> You are not even Chinese. You are an American citizen. Probably never stepped foot in China.


Maybe half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Chellam said:


> they din't decline because they know they lost more if they inform to press then it's very shame for them



Does their loss make your loss smaller? Dont you get it? You are now disrespecting those that have lost their lives. 
This is a typical trait used by trolls and those that want to deflect. You have lost 20 souls yet your primary concern is to ignore and say their loss is bigger than ours. F### sake man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Musings said:


> Silent poison - hows the heart ticking?
> 
> Yet again - rather than looking at your army and looking at the humiliation yesterday - continue to scavenge on the internet looking for face saving - its becoming embarrassing.
> Indian troops were involved in a horrific hand to hand combat where its been confirmed 20 died. This morning China stands firmly rooted to Indian land. Thats the reality of the situation - and you try to look at face saving articles?
> 
> It doesnt change the dynamics - they are on your land and are occupying it today - your boys took 1 hell of a pounding yesterday - thats the reality of it.



This low IQ degenerate @silent_poison would keep on coming with one face saving excuse after another. Just save face in front of Pakistanis. Like it would change the facts and reality on ground

And we won't notice his lame excuses to save face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Source or I am reporting you to mods for fake news.


No need to report bro. He's Chinese Vietnamese I think.


----------



## Zohair Alam

*If Chinese suffered fatalities, indian politicians' bravado would take their nation into confidence - at least utter a single word about it.*


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144890831011846
Should I buy a big bag of pop corn?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Enigma SIG

I don't know how the IA came to the conclusion that no bullets = no war and they went upto the Chinese and got into a fist fight which they lost. We see the same sort of mental conditioning being peddled here by the Indians that all is well no bullets fired only 20 killed but we won't declare a war against China. Abey kon log ho yar?

Comparatively, Pakistan retaliated very next day after India destroyed some of our precious trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Rafi said:


> Actually have seen some gruesome pictures and videos of dead and dying indian soldiers.
> 
> What is apparent is that the CO and at least 1 other soldier was taken out by a gunshot wound to the head.
> 
> Also that a couple of indians were decapitated, others had limbs missing, like I said pretty gruesome.
> 
> From what I hear, the PLA was very methodical and workman like, like they trained this out. They were also ruthless, all the indians were tracked down, the dead and some wounded were thrown into the river.


Please do share link of those videos or pix. You can pm me also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642437
> 
> 
> China says it has agreed with India to peacefully resolve their Himalayan border tensions following the most violent confrontations in decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian told reporters at a Wednesday briefing that “both sides agree to resolve this matter through dialogue and consultation and make efforts to eases the situation and safeguard peace and tranquility in the border area.”
> 
> 
> 
> Zhao repeated Chinese claims that the clashes, in which an Indian officer and 19 soldiers were reportedly killed and many more injured, came after Indian forces “provoked and attacked Chinese personnel, which lead to fears, physical confrontation between the two sides’ border troops and resulted in casualties.”
> 
> 
> 
> China has not said if any of its troops were injured or killed.
> 
> 
> 
> “China has lodged strong protests and stern representations with the Indian side. We once again ask the Indian side to act on our consensus, strictly discipline its front-line troops not to cross the line, not make provocations and not to take unilateral actions that might complicate the situation.,” Zhao said.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. AP’s earlier story follows below:
> 
> 
> 
> As some commentators clamored for revenge, India’s government was silent Wednesday on the fallout from clashes with China’s army in a disputed border area in the high Himalayas that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers’ lives.
> 
> 
> 
> An official Communist Party newspaper said the clash occurred because India misjudged the Chinese army’s strength and willingness to respond. The Global Times, which often reflects nationalistic views within the party’s leadership, said China did not disclose whether it had casualties in the skirmish to avoid comparisons and prevent further escalation.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian security forces said neither side fired any shots in the clash in the Ladakh region late Monday that was the first deadly confrontation on the disputed border between India and China since 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> While experts said the two nations were unlikely to head into a war, they also believe easing tensions quickly will be difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Defense Ministry spokesman Col. Aman Anand did not respond immediately to queries on the situation Wednesday or whether talks were planned to defuse the tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> “This will likely be a watershed moment in India-China relations and the geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific,” said Abraham Denmark, Asia program director at The Wilson Center. “We’ve already seen the deadliest clash on the China-India border in over 50 years, both countries are led by men who have embraced nationalism, and both countries are facing tremendous domestic and international upheaval as a result of COVID-19 and other long-standing problems.”
> 
> 
> 
> The main questions now are if either side can find a path to deescalation and whether India’s allies such as the United States will help. “It is a highly volatile and dangerous situation between two nationalistic, nuclear powers at a time when American influence has badly diminished,” Denmark said.
> 
> 
> 
> The editorial published in the Global Times on Wednesday said India’s reaction was largely due to encouragement from the U.S., China’s chief strategic rival which has been steadily building relations with India’s military.
> 
> 
> 
> “The arrogance and recklessness of the Indian side is the main reason for the consistent tensions along China-India borders,” the editorial said. China “does not and will not create conflicts, but it fears no conflicts either,” it said.
> 
> 
> 
> China claims about 90,000 square kilometers (35,000 square miles) of territory in India’s northeast, while India says China occupies 38,000 square kilometers (15,000 square miles) of its territory in the Aksai Chin Plateau in the Himalayas, a contiguous part of the Ladakh region.
> 
> 
> 
> India unilaterally declared Ladakh a federal territory while separating it from disputed Kashmir in August 2019. China was among the handful of countries to strongly condemn the move, raising it at international forums including the U.N. Security Council.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of soldiers on both sides have faced off over a month along a remote stretch of the 3,380-kilometer (2,100-mile) Line of Actual Control, the border established following a war between India and China in 1962 that resulted in an uneasy truce.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Army said three soldiers died initially. The 17 others died after being “critically injured in the line of duty and exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high-altitude terrain,” it said in a statement Tuesday that did not disclose the nature of the soldiers’ injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The troops fought each other with fists and rocks, Indian security officials said on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to disclose the information.
> 
> 
> 
> After the clash, the two sides “disengaged” from the area where the the fighting happened, the Indian Army statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations urged both sides “to exercise maximum restraint.”
> 
> 
> 
> “We are concerned about reports of violence and deaths at the Line of Actual Control between India and China,” U.N. associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said. “We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de escalate the situation.”
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kugelman, a South Asia specialist at the Wilson Center, said that the two countries were unlikely to go to war because they cannot “afford a conflict.”
> 
> 
> 
> “But let’s be clear: It beggars belief to think that they can magically deescalate after a deadly exchange with such a higher number of fatalities,” he said. “This crisis isn’t ending anytime soon.”
> 
> 
> 
> Vivek Katju, a retired Indian diplomat, said the deadly violence represented a dramatic departure from the four-decades-old status quo of troops from the two countries staring each other down without any fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> “The political class and the security class as a whole will have to do very serious thinking about the road ahead,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Ministry of External Affairs said in a statement that the incident happened “as a result of an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo” in the Galwan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of soldiers from the two countries, backed by armored trucks and artillery, have been stationed just a few hundred meters (yards) apart for more than a month in the Ladakh region that lies nearTibet. Military and diplomatic meetings have yielded no breakthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian authorities have officially maintained near-total silence on the issues related to the confrontation
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had a televised meeting with state officials Tuesday and did not comment on the clash.
> 
> 
> 
> The tense standoff started in early May, when Indian officials said that Chinese soldiers crossed the boundary in Ladakh at three different points, erecting tents and guard posts and ignoring verbal warnings to leave. That triggered shouting matches, stone-throwing and fistfights, much of it replayed on television news channels and social media.
> 
> 
> 
> China has sought to downplay the confrontation while saying the two sides were communicating through both their front-line military units and their respective embassies to resolve issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Though skirmishes aren’t new along the frontier, the standoff at Ladakh’s Galwan Valley, where India is building a strategic road connecting the region to an airstrip close to China, has escalated in recent weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> The last fatalities along the disputed border was in 1975, when Chinese troops killed four Indian soldiers in an ambush in the Twang region of northeastern India’s Arunachal Pradesh state, said Lt. Gen. D.S. Hooda, a former head of the Indian military’s Northern Command.
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a very complicated and serious situation, and it will take real, hard negotiating skills to resolve this,” Hooda said.
> 
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/b5b1d43cb0f0101525ed691a05e26e4e



Its a list of fatalities. Where's the list of *missing in action* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Musings said:


> Does their loss make your loss smaller? Dont you get it? You are now disrespecting those that have lost their lives.
> This is a typical trait used by trolls and those that want to deflect. You have lost 20 souls yet your primary concern is to ignore and say their loss is bigger than ours. F### sake man.



This is perfect summary of Indian men's bobs and vagene mentality and needing to feel big all the time due to severe insecurity and inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


----------



## rott

tower9 said:


> Most Indians are good people like most Pakistanis and Chinese. It’s the politicians who are manipulative. It’s unfortunate to see the fighting escalate when both sides can benefit far more with peace.


Most? Really? I don't know how much you know about the Indians. Ask the North Eastern people of India how good they are. 
In every whatsapp group they are thinking of separating China and annexing Tibet. Calling people from the North East chinky, or coronavirus, rape? If that is good Indians then I don't know what bad is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624
> Indian Army official statement


and all the tweets are from india

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952*



Modi has spoken so silent poison can breathe again. Just because he says it - doesnt make it true. He is a rampant liar as proven many times in the past.

Does China losses mitigate Indian losses? What an utter useless ignorant head of state. Better to have stayed silent and the world to think he is a fool rather than opening his mouth and confirming he is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Hachiman said:


> bro no filters...Just keen observation.


The same we guys use to preempt modi missile attack threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Musings said:


> Silent poison - hows the heart ticking?
> 
> Yet again - rather than looking at your army and looking at the humiliation yesterday - continue to scavenge on the internet looking for face saving - its becoming embarrassing.
> Indian troops were involved in a horrific hand to hand combat where its been confirmed 20 died. This morning China stands firmly rooted to Indian land. Thats the reality of the situation - and you try to look at face saving articles?
> 
> It doesnt change the dynamics - they are on your land and are occupying it today - your boys took 1 hell of a pounding yesterday - thats the reality of it.


Wrong again.
Look at images issued by Planet Labs today.
It shows entire buildup by China is in their side of LAC.


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


from his face one can see he is about to cry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

Musings said:


> Does China losses mitigate Indian losses?


Yes just like Japanese losses mitigated US losses during WW2 pacific war.


----------



## Sharma Ji

newb3e said:


> okay lets say you actually killed 100s of their soldier but how does it matters? does the higher number of casualties on their side makes 20 indian soldiers less significant while chinese are still on your land how does numbers even matter?


The Indians here are merely trying to counter the Pakistani gloating and narrative that China completely destroyed us, killed a bunch of our men, and got away with barely a scratch. Which was probably not the case.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

China got 60 miles territory within 3 hour without using using a single bullet. China is showing muscles. If they can do it without using bullet then if they use weapons then it's totally destruction & smoke everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> Yes just like Japanese losses mitigated US losses during WW2 pacific war.



Now i thought you was a bit retarded. Now you have confirmed it.

Disrespecting and ignoring your dead ones is a poor show. Get a grip man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zhxy

rott said:


> No, Pakistan will make sure Turkey don't join the wrong side. I don't think so.



It is a personal opinion. 
Hope never happens. But nothing is impossible in politics. China needs to prepare for the worst case scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144890831011846
> Should I buy a big bag of pop corn?


Buy calculator for casualties Counting as you know indian will not tell you the truth as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


When instigated? They still are all over territory which was under your control not so long ago. If that isn't instigation I don't know what is. Hell if PA tried to even nudge into IOK at this moment in time you'd be "instigated".


----------



## rott

zhxy said:


> It is a personal opinion.
> Hope never happens. But nothing is impossible in politics. China needs to prepare for the worst case scenario.


I agree, bro. 
You're right in a way too. Nothing is predictable anymore like @doorstar says.


----------



## hussain0216

rishav said:


> 35 PLA soldiers were slaughtered .
> Nobody cares what a dictatorship says .
> The silence in chinese mainstream media about this incident says it all . The cbinese were slaughtered .



No they weren't

No Chinese casualties have been here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


No "Mar khate khate mare hain"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

zhxy said:


> It is a personal opinion.
> Hope never happens. But nothing is impossible in politics. China needs to prepare for the worst case scenario.



Why you are trying to bring Turkey here, they are not relevent to this. For whom you are playing?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Still 2nd talk is going on between India and China after 1st talk failed..

Tense situation at both borders. It will take much time compare to doklam incident.

Relationship of both countries with gonna worsen... It will direct effect to economically relationship if situation will not get improve including economy trading ban... Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273144890831011846
> Should I buy a big bag of pop corn?


Lol, I've got myself a full carton. I did pop one bag for yesterdays event. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

silent_poison said:


> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies"



Yeah, as if he was flying above and watching or maybe one of the literally beaten to death IA soldiers had a camera on him that recorded it all.

There's zero evidence of any Chinese casualties so far.


----------



## Trango Towers

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As per the reports, Indian casualties might increase because 7-8 are critically injured.


I feel bad for the families...but this is RSS and Modi polices of chest thumbing and you get your *** kicked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shameel

*TAKEAWAYS FROM THE INDO-CHINA BORDER SKIRMISH IN LADAKH*

1. China has outrightly rubbished India's Article 370, which sanctified annexation of Ladakh and its incorporation as a Union Territory. Ladakh is, thus, again a disputed territory up for grabs, according to China.

2. China has found it opportune to gauge the depth of the new-found Indo-US partnership, as well as geo-strategic limitations of the Indo-Pacific region at large.

3. China has put India on a subtle notice to avoid any interference in Pak-China projects like CPEC and Bhasha Dam, irrespective of their location in Gilgit-Baltistan. In future, if India moves against Pakistan in Gilgit-Baltistan, China will move against India in Ladakh (India has to pass through Ladakh to get into Gilgit-Baltistan). 

4. By being in Ladakh, China can interfere with India's operations in Siachen. 

5. China has rubbed Modi's nose in the wastelands of Galwan Valley, and has made it clear that India is no more than a regional thug. In common parlance, ' .'

6. China has clearly flexed its muscle, and completely ignored the naysayers who questioned its resolve.

7. Kashmir has gone from being a bilateral dispute into a trilateral dispute.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## hussain0216

Pakistan stands with our Chinese friends

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muhammad504

Believe it or not. India and China war will start very soon. US and Japan joining it. Hope it didnt turn into WW3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Shameel said:


> *TAKEAWAYS FROM THE INDO-CHINA BORDER SKIRMISH IN LADAKH*
> 
> 1. China has outrightly rubbished India's Article 370, which sanctified annexation of Ladakh and its incorporation as a Union Territory. Ladakh is, thus, again a disputed territory up for grabs, according to China.
> 
> 2. China has found it opportune to gauge the depth of the new-found Indo-US partnership, as well as geo-strategic limitations of the Indo-Pacific region at large.
> 
> 3. China has put India on a subtle notice to avoid any interference in Pak-China projects like CPEC and Bhasha Dam, irrespective of their location in Gilgit-Baltistan. In future, if India moves against Pakistan in Gilgit-Baltistan, China will move against India in Ladakh (India has to pass through Ladakh to get into Gilgit-Baltistan).
> 
> 4. By being in Ladakh, China can interfere with India's operations in Siachen.
> 
> 5. China has rubbed Modi's nose in the wastelands of Galwan Valley, and has made it clear that India is no more than a regional thug. In common parlance, ' .'
> 
> 6. China has clearly flexed its muscle, and completely ignored the naysayers who questioned its resolve.
> 
> 7. Kashmir has gone from being a bilateral dispute into a trilateral dispute.





Shameel said:


> *TAKEAWAYS FROM THE INDO-CHINA BORDER SKIRMISH IN LADAKH*
> 
> 1. China has outrightly rubbished India's Article 370, which sanctified annexation of Ladakh and its incorporation as a Union Territory. Ladakh is, thus, again a disputed territory up for grabs, according to China.
> 
> 2. China has found it opportune to gauge the depth of the new-found Indo-US partnership, as well as geo-strategic limitations of the Indo-Pacific region at large.
> 
> 3. China has put India on a subtle notice to avoid any interference in Pak-China projects like CPEC and Bhasha Dam, irrespective of their location in Gilgit-Baltistan. In future, if India moves against Pakistan in Gilgit-Baltistan, China will move against India in Ladakh (India has to pass through Ladakh to get into Gilgit-Baltistan).
> 
> 4. By being in Ladakh, China can interfere with India's operations in Siachen.
> 
> 5. China has rubbed Modi's nose in the wastelands of Galwan Valley, and has made it clear that India is no more than a regional thug. In common parlance, ' .'
> 
> 6. China has clearly flexed its muscle, and completely ignored the naysayers who questioned its resolve.
> 
> 7. Kashmir has gone from being a bilateral dispute into a trilateral dispute.



In short, a reality check has been given to india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SilentSpeaker

I wonder if they killed 34+ Indian soldiers by kicking and punching them, what would happen if they started using their guns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Musings said:


> Does their loss make your loss smaller? Dont you get it? You are now disrespecting those that have lost their lives.
> This is a typical trait used by trolls and those that want to deflect. You have lost 20 souls yet your primary concern is to ignore and say their loss is bigger than ours. F### sake man.


I never say or mentioned their lose is bigger them them, all i am saying is they never ever revel the truth that is my

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Directly from the letter this guy received from Langley in the morning mail.


muhammad504 said:


> Believe it or not. India and China war will start very soon. US and Japan joining it. Hope it didnt turn into WW3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*



Is ki desperation check karo bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*



Wrong and misleading. Zhe never alluded to China/Chinese.

Zhe cant utter the name Pakistan let alone China's.


----------



## Sidacca

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> Hahaha qasam se bollywood ne bht kharab Kia h.... Wah Modi g wah....
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies*





silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


----------



## serenity

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Still 2nd talk is going on between India and China after 1st talk failed..
> 
> Tense situation at both borders. It will take much time compare to doklam incident.
> 
> Relationship of both countries with gonna worsen... It will direct effect to economically relationship if situation will not get improve including economy trading ban... Etc



Definitely worsen and over. This is India's doing and willingness to destroy this relationship.

1. Attend Wuhan consensus and agree that India and China should not act as enemies in 2018. And then happens this...

2. Unilateral revoke article 370 despite China "warning"

3. Continue to cause trouble in China and Pakistan through Kashmir. Modi understands Pakistan is China's ally. It is difficult for China to sit while Pakistan being targeted and Kashmir worse. Continue to voice support for HK rioting revolution which is sanctioned and create by Americans. Already proven with many high officers photographed and money from HK billionaires traced. So much evidence on Chinese side even Taiwanese and HKers support these facts.

4. Continue to voice warnings against CPEC and threaten it while fortifying our disputed borders. Okay yes we have also done this too.

5. Join Australia in demanding kangaroo court investigation of coronavirus which will be only western led investigation with no Chinese say and participation. Noisiest propaganda source after USA about this drama.

6. Join quad alliance.

7. Sign military agreement with Australia.

Okay so does 2 to 7 sound like agreement from 2018. Since you are obviously enemy, why are we to not treat you with the most hate? Since this we make bold moves to settle on our claims and we hold power to dictate borders and if you wish to challenge it, fire some shots instead of sending your boys to real slaughter. Then worst is Modi deny all of this and pretend we are just awful to do this from nothing. No this is 2 years brewing and 20 years of your propaganda working against us and 70 years of working against us since your "forward policy", support our enemies, and always talking behind our back. Dirty rapists now find they cannot always get their preferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## muhammad504

All Indian Army leave had been cancelled, asked to report in 72 hours. EU, Russia, UN are rushing to calm down the environment. Next few days very crucial.



serenity said:


> Definitely worsen and over. This is India's doing and willingness to destroy this relationship.
> 
> 1. Attend Wuhan consensus and agree that India and China should not act as enemies in 2018. And then happens this...
> 
> 2. Unilateral revoke article 370 despite China "warning"
> 
> 3. Continue to cause trouble in China and Pakistan through Kashmir. Modi understands Pakistan is China's ally. It is difficult for China to sit while Pakistan being targeted and Kashmir worse. Continue to voice support for HK rioting revolution which is sanctioned and create by Americans. Already proven with many high officers photographed and money from HK billionaires traced. So much evidence on Chinese side even Taiwanese and HKers support these facts.
> 
> 4. Continue to voice warnings against CPEC and threaten it while fortifying our disputed borders. Okay yes we have also done this too.
> 
> 5. Join Australia in demanding kangaroo court investigation of coronavirus which will be only western led investigation with no Chinese say and participation. Noisiest propaganda source after USA about this drama.
> 
> 6. Join quad alliance.
> 
> 7. Sign military agreement with Australia.
> 
> Okay so does 2 to 7 sound like agreement from 2018. Since you are obviously enemy, why are we to not treat you with the most hate? Since this we make bold moves to settle on our claims and we hold power to dictate borders and if you wish to challenge it, fire some shots instead of sending your boys to real slaughter. Then worst is Modi deny all of this and pretend we are just awful to do this from nothing. No this is 2 years brewing and 20 years of your propaganda working against us and 70 years of working against us since your "forward policy", support our enemies, and always talking behind our back. Dirty rapists now find they cannot always get their preferences.


Game is just about to begin. let the time decide the conclusion, until then we never know what the game really was. My opinion is that game is much bigger than these small skirmish, these are all diversions and time bargaining tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Now Indian army is going to huff, and puff and get all red and angry. And the shrill Indian pitch is going to come out like another domestic squabble.


----------



## pakpride00090

serenity said:


> Definitely worsen and over. This is India's doing and willingness to destroy this relationship.
> 
> 1. Attend Wuhan consensus and agree that India and China should not act as enemies in 2018. And then happens this...
> 
> 2. Unilateral revoke article 370 despite China "warning"
> 
> 3. Continue to cause trouble in China and Pakistan through Kashmir. Modi understands Pakistan is China's ally. It is difficult for China to sit while Pakistan being targeted and Kashmir worse. Continue to voice support for HK rioting revolution which is sanctioned and create by Americans. Already proven with many high officers photographed and money from HK billionaires traced. So much evidence on Chinese side even Taiwanese and HKers support these facts.
> 
> 4. Continue to voice warnings against CPEC and threaten it while fortifying our disputed borders. Okay yes we have also done this too.
> 
> 5. Join Australia in demanding kangaroo court investigation of coronavirus which will be only western led investigation with no Chinese say and participation. Noisiest propaganda source after USA about this drama.
> 
> 6. Join quad alliance.
> 
> 7. Sign military agreement with Australia.
> 
> Okay so does 2 to 7 sound like agreement from 2018. Since you are obviously enemy, why are we to not treat you with the most hate? Since this we make bold moves to settle on our claims and we hold power to dictate borders and if you wish to challenge it, fire some shots instead of sending your boys to real slaughter. Then worst is Modi deny all of this and pretend we are just awful to do this from nothing. No this is 2 years brewing and 20 years of your propaganda working against us and 70 years of working against us since your "forward policy", support our enemies, and always talking behind our back. Dirty rapists now find they cannot always get their preferences.



You articulated your points very well in English. Do you live outside of China ?


----------



## Chellam

newb3e said:


> okay lets say you actually killed 100s of their soldier but how does it matters? does the higher number of casualties on their side makes 20 indian soldiers less significant while chinese are still on your land how does numbers even matter?



why you are curies about number. we never mentioned about number of KM, we are saying they attached us and we attached them that is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> All Indian Army leave had been cancelled, asked to report in 72 hours. EU, Russia, UN are rushing to calm down the environment. Next few days very crucial.
> 
> 
> Game is just about to begin. let the time decide the conclusion, until then we never know what the game really was. My opinion is that game is much bigger than these small skirmish, these are all diversions and time bargaining tactics.



It is India's wet dream Japan and USA will come fight for it. For what prize do Indians know? What will Indians pay them? You think they love you?? hahaha these guys are far more racist and have no love for you at all. So far these countries have not whispered one word about condemning China in fact most english speaking news say India incurred into Chinese claims and this violence happened.

Japan and USA and anyone else you wet dreamed up will risk nuclear annihilation with China just to save India some 60km^2?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DBP95

The paratroopers who had previously conducted exercises on the plateau did not leave, and now the mechanized troops of the Tibet Military Region have completed the mobilization to start fire drills，At the same time, the plateau tank and 04AIFV appeared in the exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

3665 replies; anything we got other than wasting our bandwidth?


----------



## Areesh

Hareeb said:


> 3665 replies; anything we got other than wasting our bandwidth?



Tum nai kaun sa is bandwidth sai rocket Mars par bhejna tha jo afsos ho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


even modi is worry of Chinese causalities lolllz why indians are so worry of other nation? the fact is you have 20 dead-bodies of indians talk about it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

serenity said:


> It is India's wet dream Japan and USA will come fight for it. For what prize do Indians know? What will Indians pay them? You think they love you?? hahaha these guys are far more racist and have no love for you at all. So far these countries have not whispered one word about condemning China in fact most english speaking news say India incurred into Chinese claims and this violence happened.
> 
> Japan and USA and anyone else you wet dreamed up will risk nuclear annihilation with China just to save India some 60km^2?


you will never know what will happen when india and china start the fight, even WW3 start you are no one to say that, becayse you are the one to start Chineese virus, or wuhan virus or CCP virus which killed moren than 1l people


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> All Indian Army leave had been cancelled, asked to report in 72 hours. EU, Russia, UN are rushing to calm down the environment. Next few days very crucial.
> 
> 
> Game is just about to begin. let the time decide the conclusion, until then we never know what the game really was. My opinion is that game is much bigger than these small skirmish, these are all diversions and time bargaining tactics.



Okay. We been hearing IA mightiness is coming for weeks. The conclusion is set. If they are stupid enough to challenge this current conclusions, PLA is ready to give them many, many brand new holes.



pakpride00090 said:


> You articulated your points very well in English. Do you live outside of China ?



have worked outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

dharmi said:


> The Indians here are merely trying to counter the Pakistani gloating and narrative that China completely destroyed us, killed a bunch of our men, and got away with barely a scratch. Which was probably not the case.


if your past tought us anything you chankya followers only lie! like 300 airstrike and f16! how do you expect us to believe your words my friend!

but even if you country us Pakistanis that souurmas did fought and killed 100s and thousands of chinese soldiers what does it change your claimed land is gone your supreme leader is hiding! where is war you cowards if Pak has done the same your bs media you crazy bakhts would be on streets demanding war but all i see is om shanti om!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Folks, the news is getting worse for India. There are sources who claim that approximately just over 300 Indian soldiers ventured into Chinese held territory. *There is a very good chance that more than 100 Indian soldiers have died*. Some killed by the Chinese via hand to hand combat and with Iron rods, and others fell to their death. And many more have been severely injured, and few of the badly injured may die soon. As usual the indians have hidden this reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

serenity said:


> Definitely worsen and over. This is India's doing and willingness to destroy this relationship.
> 
> 1. Attend Wuhan consensus and agree that India and China should not act as enemies in 2018. And then happens this...
> 
> 2. Unilateral revoke article 370 despite China "warning"
> 
> 3. Continue to cause trouble in China and Pakistan through Kashmir. Modi understands Pakistan is China's ally. It is difficult for China to sit while Pakistan being targeted and Kashmir worse. Continue to voice support for HK rioting revolution which is sanctioned and create by Americans. Already proven with many high officers photographed and money from HK billionaires traced. So much evidence on Chinese side even Taiwanese and HKers support these facts.
> 
> 4. Continue to voice warnings against CPEC and threaten it while fortifying our disputed borders. Okay yes we have also done this too.
> 
> 5. Join Australia in demanding kangaroo court investigation of coronavirus which will be only western led investigation with no Chinese say and participation. Noisiest propaganda source after USA about this drama.
> 
> 6. Join quad alliance.
> 
> 7. Sign military agreement with Australia.
> 
> Okay so does 2 to 7 sound like agreement from 2018. Since you are obviously enemy, why are we to not treat you with the most hate? Since this we make bold moves to settle on our claims and we hold power to dictate borders and if you wish to challenge it, fire some shots instead of sending your boys to real slaughter. Then worst is Modi deny all of this and pretend we are just awful to do this from nothing. No this is 2 years brewing and 20 years of your propaganda working against us and 70 years of working against us since your "forward policy", support our enemies, and always talking behind our back. Dirty rapists now find they cannot always get their preferences.



Sorry to say but you people too much give important to yourself at the same time others even does not care!

This current situation is direct related to India road development near the disputed areas and nothing else!

Nothing related to Kashmir, a 370 or Pakistan. Finally, every looks at thier interest and mark my word " China will look at always their interest and never will fight a war for you"


----------



## Areesh

muhammad504 said:


> All Indian Army leave had been cancelled, asked to report in 72 hours. EU, Russia, UN are rushing to calm down the environment. Next few days very crucial.



Leaves cancelled??

More suicides coming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak-Arain

That make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Modi also claimed that his mirages were hiding in clouds after last year humiliation which now seem to becoming a yearly event

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


typical bollywood style bs!!

supreme leader nai delnas hogaye!

delnas nay bol dia naaa!


----------



## serenity

Chellam said:


> you will never know what will happen when india and china start the fight, even WW3 start you are no one to say that, becayse you are the one to start Chineese virus, or wuhan virus or CCP virus which killed moren than 1l people



Still got no shame and tough words huh? same attitude as 1950, same as 2020. Hopeless India no wonder your people can only shit on roadside. AIDS also killed many. Encephalitis also killed many. Ebola also killed many. USA flu from early 20th century they call Spanish flu killed many more times than all this combined. Think Jai Jai. India is so poor dirty and disorganized they have 100 new viruses every day but just unreported and undiagnosed. Also nice job distracting hahahahaha you are so weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## muhammad504

serenity said:


> It is India's wet dream Japan and USA will come fight for it. For what prize do Indians know? What will Indians pay them? You think they love you?? hahaha these guys are far more racist and have no love for you at all. So far these countries have not whispered one word about condemning China in fact most english speaking news say India incurred into Chinese claims and this violence happened.
> 
> Japan and USA and anyone else you wet dreamed up will risk nuclear annihilation with China just to save India some 60km^2?


So the three US battle career groups hovering all over China is your wet dreams, US Planes over Taiwan and all over your so called iLand ?? and your FM is crying that US planes all over Taiwan. 

Keep dreaming i guess.


----------



## serenity

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry to say but you people too much give important to yourself at the same time others even does not care!
> 
> This current situation is direct related to India road development near the disputed areas and nothing else!
> 
> Nothing related to Kashmir, a 370 or Pakistan. Finally, every looks at thier interest and mark my word " China will look at always their interest and never will fight a war for you"



No you are so confused. YOU give yourself for last decades too much importance even though you are lowest scum in world get it? Now go play with your cow shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

ARMalik said:


> Folks, the news is getting worse for India. There are sources who claim that approximately just over 300 Indian soldiers ventured into Chinese held territory. *There is a very good chance that more than 100 Indian soldiers have died*. Some killed by the Chinese via hand to hand combat and with Iron rods, and others fell to their death. And many more have been severely injured, and few of the badly injured may die soon. As usual the indians have hidden this reality.


Is this recent?


----------



## striver44

American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer


----------



## In arduis fidelis

So as per the planet Lab data being shared by India today i found a really interesting ground situation.
If India Today reports are to be believed flashpoint was well inside Chinese side of LAC hence proving their story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> So the three US battle career groups hovering all over China is your wet dreams, US Planes over Taiwan and all over your so called iLand ?? and your FM is crying that US planes all over Taiwan.
> 
> Keep dreaming i guess.



Dothead please understand there are no three US carrier groups hovering around China. They will not shoot. Just like you they are words only. Think! they are not interested in protecting your false flag wearer shameless shitters. If they will, I will be very surprised but so far you are so sad you have to say AHH USA coming! haahhahahahaha no one cares for you rapists. They only use you and discard you like old condom. Anyway not afraid of them at all and also waiting for them to shoot. After 30 years of USA sailing around, no shooting not even words to warn of shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammad504

serenity said:


> Dothead please understand there are no three US carrier groups hovering around China. They will not shoot. Just like you they are words only. Think! they are not interested in protecting your false flag wearer shameless shitters. If they will, I will be very surprised but so far you are so sad you have to say AHH USA coming! haahhahahahaha no one cares for you rapists. They only use you and discard you like old condom. Anyway not afraid of them at all and also waiting for them to shoot. After 30 years of USA sailing around, no shooting not even words to warn of shooting.


Now your fear is coming out. Good i want to see it. Your entire govt. is shivering now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chellam

serenity said:


> Still got no shame and tough words huh? same attitude as 1950, same as 2020. Hopeless India no wonder your people can only shit on roadside. AIDS also killed many. Encephalitis also killed many. Ebola also killed many. USA flu from early 20th century they call Spanish flu killed many more times than all this combined. Think Jai Jai. India is so poor dirty and disorganized they have 100 new viruses every day but just unreported and undiagnosed. Also nice job distracting hahahahaha you are so weak.


Yes we can see that china is hope less to accept that even in stone pelting they are defeated, just like 1967


----------



## 52051

striver44 said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer



Pictures please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
246 pages in a thread overnight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

striver44 said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer


I believe we shot down 5 SU-30s on 27th Feb 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 52051

Good, so there is likely a war about to happen?

Looking at Chinese PLA social media accounts, it seems that they are willing to start a war this time

Its a good time to dismember India once and for all and let the Northern east population in India has their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## truthseeker2010

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight



Your w*** of the neighborhood got r****


India shown its place in south asia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273184094139092993

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> Now your fear is coming out. Good i want to see it. Your entire govt. is shivering now.



brrrrr so scared of USA who wants to have nothing to do with this war you started. and even more scared of jhaey jhaey pussy rapists. 45kg loudmouths. You only have empty threats of someone else coming to your rescue but that someone has not issued any words and not single threat to China while we fortify islands they only sail around to make a gesture. Meanwhile you rapists are now our bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273184094139092993

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armchair

muhammad504 said:


> All Indian Army leave had been cancelled, asked to report in 72 hours. EU, Russia, UN are rushing to calm down the environment. Next few days very crucial.
> 
> 
> Game is just about to begin. let the time decide the conclusion, until then we never know what the game really was. My opinion is that game is much bigger than these small skirmish, these are all diversions and time bargaining tactics.



New Indian account pretending to be Amreeki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*



Yes just like how Modi says that clouds can give stealth cover to jet fighters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Morning everybody. So to begin the day how are the Gangu's doing? 

_Top definition
_
_gangu_
_-Noun 
A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India). 
Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.

-Adjective 
Relating to Gangetic plains.

_
Now I must go off on my favourite rant. That India can only play tough guy against countries that are far smaller and it has massive population advantage. For example against Pakistan India has 7:1 advantage. That is for ever one Pakistani there are nearly *seven* Indians. That is a FACT.








In other words this would be like Germany picking on tiny Belgium or other small states like Denmark etc but conspiciously avoiding taking on France or acting timid against similiar sized states. This is exactly what India is doing against clear Chinese provocation. Whither the surgical strikes? Whither the balls shaking?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

Modi's retaliation has been complete! No wishing Xi happy birthday! And Xi says no Galwan for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

serenity said:


> No you are so confused. YOU give yourself for last decades too much importance even though you are lowest scum in world get it? Now go play with your cow shit.



Anything! Hmmmm

Now, can we stay on topic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

we need to be very, deadly serious about one thing now. We *MUST* immediately harness the heat energy of burned Indian buttholes. It is once in a century opportunity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> 500+ US navy planes are hovering on your so called iLand? Keep dreaming about iland.



yeah and they will not shoot. Very super powan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terry Marlo

52051 said:


> Pictures please


Cia has them next to proof of Iraqi wmd

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrc

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*




If so why are u putting forces on alert?


----------



## 52051

muhammad504 said:


> 500+ US navy planes are hovering on your so called iLand? Keep dreaming about iland.



That's just about 3 DF-17s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Morning everybody. So to begin the day how are the Gangu's doing? 

_Top definition_

_gangu_
_-Noun 
A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India). 
Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.

-Adjective 
Relating to Gangetic plains.
_

Now I must go off on my favourite rant. That India can only play tough guy against countries that are far smaller and it has massive population advantage. For example against Pakistan India has 7:1 advantage. That is for ever one Pakistani there are nearly *seven* Indians. That is a FACT.







In other words this would be like Germany picking on tiny Belgium or other small states like Denmark etc but conspiciously avoiding taking on France or acting timid against similiar sized states. This is exactly what India is doing against clear Chinese provocation. Whither the surgical strikes? Whither the balls shaking?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

muhammad504 said:


> First step of fear is moving form denial to acceptance. i guess you are in second step now.



okay good my friend who is ashamed of being a jai jai bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sachin10

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight



Indian source says 20 Indian dead... every one believes it.
Indian source say 43 Chinese dead too... no one believes it.

Summary of the thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

rott said:


> No, Pakistan will make sure Turkey don't join the wrong side. I don't think so.


Don't worry its not South China Sea its Kashmir ( J n k , Laddakh ) and it is dispute among 3 countries ( Pakistan , China and India ) . On 5th August 2019 they forgot about China reaction and now while seeking Turkey help forgetting about Pakistan . On Jammu n Kashmir Turkey will not come to India support ( In Sha ALLAH ) . Don't worry  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammad504

serenity said:


> okay good my friend who is ashamed of being a jai jai bitch


I guess, you do care about 200M + poors who need to be fed bread. And please forget about your so called iLand. US navy planes are doing scary crow game over it now.


----------



## Areesh

sachin10 said:


> Indian source says 20 Indian dead... every one believes it.
> Indian source say 43 Chinese dead too... no one believes it.
> 
> Summary of the thread...



Yeah because Indians can lie about China but not about their own deaths

Simple logic too much to understand for Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

serenity said:


> brrrrr so scared of USA who wants to have nothing to do with this war you started. and even more scared of jhaey jhaey pussy rapists. 45kg loudmouths. You only have empty threats of someone else coming to your rescue but that someone has not issued any words and not single threat to China while we fortify islands they only sail around to make a gesture. Meanwhile you rapists are now our bitch.



USA is becoming irrelevant to the world with each passing of the day. Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Indus Pakistan said:


> Morning everybody. So to begin the day how are the Gangu's doing?
> 
> _Top definition
> _
> _gangu_
> _-Noun
> A native or inhabitant of Gangetic plains (River Ganges in India).
> Often used by Pakistanis as a racial slur.
> 
> -Adjective
> Relating to Gangetic plains.
> 
> _
> Now I must go off on my favourite rant. That India can only play tough guy against countries that are far smaller and it has massive population advantage. For example against Pakistan India has 7:1 advantage. That is for ever one Pakistani there are nearly *seven* Indians. That is a FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words this would be like Germany picking on tiny Belgium or other small states like Denmark etc but conspiciously avoiding taking on France or acting timid against similiar sized states. This is exactly what India is doing against clear Chinese provocation. Whither the surgical strikes? Whither the balls shaking?



What a in-logic pic shared by Pakistani agan and again and again!

Even If anything happens with border with nepal or bangaldesh and India then India does not send thousands armies at nepal/bangaldesh borders.

Usually, army count remains the same at both sides.... and the same goes to Pakistan case as well. if you use this method than China could has already taken the advantage if I talk about her small neighbours.

If you are talking about India then You also need to create a same kind of PIC for china


----------



## Beny Karachun

sachin10 said:


> Indian source says 20 Indian dead... every one believes it.
> Indian source say 43 Chinese dead too... no one believes it.
> 
> Summary of the thread...


Were they shooting each other? With small arms? Tanks? How did it even start?


----------



## Areesh

Pakistanis since yesterday on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Psychic

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight


As per the Indians, 20 of their troops including a colonel were beaten to death by Chinese. Many more are injured and death toll expected to rise.

Incident started after Indian troops set a Chinese tent on fire. Chinese retaliated: Caught Indians by surprise, beat them and hunt down escaping soldiers. Many Indians jumped in the Galwan river to flee but drowned.

All this from Indian media reports. Plus they also claimed to have killed hundreds and hundreds of Chinese in the process (take that part with a pinch of salt)

So far, 20 Indian soldiers have confirmed lost their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

muhammad504 said:


> I guess, you do care about 200M + poors who need to be fed bread. And please forget about your so called iLand. US navy planes are doing scary crow game over it now.



How scary? can they scare off the like of DF-17/21/26/100 etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

China’s Foreign Minister statement. Outright, China wants India to compromise. Will India compromise? Loud and clear message from China, they haven’t done anything wrong and won’t backoff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

silent_poison said:


> *He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*



I don't know who is lying:

People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

muhammad504 said:


> I guess, you do care about 200M + poors who need to be fed bread. And please forget about your so called iLand. US navy planes are doing scary crow game over it now.



USA will shoot itself in the foot if it further involved herself in matters of other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

sachin10 said:


> Indian source says 20 Indian dead... every one believes it.
> Indian source say 43 Chinese dead too... no one believes it.
> 
> Summary of the thread...


You can thank Indian media as well as Bollywood for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## serenity

52051 said:


> How scary? can they scare off the like of DF-17/21/26/100 etc?



When jais jais clearly lost and humiliated even though they asked for trouble and been looking for trouble for 70 years, they will wear USA flag and and Muslim name to continue noise making. Nothing to do with USA but they feel deep need to cheer on USA as long as USA is anti-China. Yucky men. Very cowardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beny Karachun

Psychic said:


> As per the Indians, 20 of their troops including a colonel were beaten to death by Chinese. Many more are injured and death toll expected to rise.
> 
> Incident started after Indian troops set a Chinese tent on fire. Chinese retaliated: Caught Indians by surprise, beat them and hunt down escaping soldiers. Many Indians jumped in the Galwan river to flee but drowned.
> 
> All this from Indian media reports. Plus they also claimed to have killed hundreds and hundreds of Chinese in the process (take that part with a pinch of salt)
> 
> So far, 20 Indian soldiers have confirmed lost their lives.


Beaten to death? At no point some side decided to fire a gun?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

serenity said:


> okay good my friend who is ashamed of being a jai jai bitch


Friendly suggestion
Stop feeding the troll. That burns them more when they dont get the attention. Dont give them the satisfaction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

sachin10 said:


> I believed Indians always lied about there deaths!! according to PDF universe of course..



May be 

But at least there won't be 15 Indian deaths and Indian media or military would exaggerate and call it 20

That is why India is the best source for Indian deaths


----------



## Enigma SIG

serenity said:


> When jais jais clearly lost and humiliated even though they asked for trouble and been looking for trouble for 70 years, they will wear USA flag and and Muslim name to continue noise making. Nothing to do with USA but they feel deep need to cheer on USA as long as USA is anti-China. Yucky men. Very cowardly.


How is this being seen in China, especially in military circles? Considering this was a non-news event there.


----------



## Armchair

Confirmed death toll is now 23.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## serenity

In arduis fidelis said:


> Friendly suggestion
> Stop feeding the troll. That burns them more when they dont get the attention. Dont give them the satisfaction



I make 50 cents every time I reply to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

serenity said:


> When jais jais clearly lost and humiliated even though they asked for trouble and been looking for trouble for 70 years, they will wear USA flag and and Muslim name to continue noise making. Nothing to do with USA but they feel deep need to cheer on USA as long as USA is anti-China. Yucky men. Very cowardly.



Well, the thing is China can totally dominate the US military if a war broke out in Asia-Pacific region, even their own simulation confirmed that.

So its kind of pointless for a supposed false-flag indian to bring the American out here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammad504

Zohair Alam said:


> USA will shoot itself in the foot if it further involved herself in matters of other countries.


Since when, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Syria, Afgan, Venz, USSR and the list just goes on. How come the defense industry will survive, How come the Rep. will win the election if war machinery goes down.


----------



## Psychic

Beny Karachun said:


> Beaten to death? At no point some side decided to fire a gun?


They have some agreement that both sides do not use firearms on that border to avoid mishaps. Well, that didn't work out too well.

Clubs, iron rods and batons wrapped with barbed wires were used. More brutal than gunfire death and more painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

Enigma SIG said:


> How is this being seen in China, especially in military circles? Considering this was a non-news event there.



Not big news. In military circles huge news. lol Most Chinese don't care about Indians. Kill 20, Kill 20 million, same last page news. Military circles is in laughter and some guys serious about it but mostly angry the stupid Indians try this attack and got taught heavy lesson. The way we respond to burning even a tent is to hunt them down and execute some who are responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rambro

Any news Rafael jet coming for revenge?
Cant wait

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beny Karachun

Figaro said:


> No country is obligated to report its casualty count after an encounter. Some militaries do like the US and NATO ... others like Israel and Russia do not. Just because the Chinese side hasn't released a count doesn't mean they didnt suffer any casualties ... but at the same time this doesn't mean the Chinese suffered more casualties than the Indian side, which is what many Indian posters somehow believe.


Israel does report casualties, we don't report on certain military operations. Most of the time they go as planned, but if casualties are sustained we report them.

Like when covert Israeli special forces went into Gaza and they got detected and one soldier was killed, the mission remains a secret but everyone knows about the incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Psychic said:


> As per the Indians, 20 of their troops including a colonel were beaten to death by Chinese. Many more are injured and death toll expected to rise.
> 
> *Incident started after Indian troops set a Chinese tent on fire.* Chinese retaliated: Caught Indians by surprise, beat them and hunt down escaping soldiers. Many Indians jumped in the Galwan river to flee but drowned.
> 
> All this from Indian media reports. Plus they also claimed to have killed hundreds and hundreds of Chinese in the process (take that part with a pinch of salt)
> 
> So far, 20 Indian soldiers have confirmed lost their lives.




Lesson: Do not play with fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

PakSword said:


> I don't know who is lying:
> 
> People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”


Sorry i would trust PM any day over an anonymous source.


----------



## serenity

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Anything! Hmmmm
> 
> Now, can we stay on topic!



Was busy educating "Mohammad" from "USA". Happy to stay on topic after having fun with idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shameel

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry to say but you people too much give important to yourself at the same time others even does not care!
> 
> This current situation is direct related to India road development near the disputed areas and nothing else!
> 
> Nothing related to Kashmir, a 370 or Pakistan. Finally, every looks at thier interest and mark my word " China will look at always their interest and never will fight a war for you"



1. We consider Ladakh an integral part of the disputed territory of Jammu & Kashmir. 

2. Anything that happens in Ladakh (part of Jammu & Kashmir) is Pakistan's direct business. 

3. Galwan Valley and eastern Ladakh area holds special significance to Pakistan because it is the gateway to Siachen and Gilgit Baltistan. 

4. Jammu & Kashmir (including Ladakh) is Pakistan's backyard. 

5. Ladakh shares a border with Pakistan. 

So, in summation, whatever happens in Ladakh is Pakistan's business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*Indians are 'hurting' bad, Call Chinese Famous For Deception, Backstabbing & Propaganda': Dr Sreeram Chauli, China always consult with Pakistan :
*





*Modi ji *


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Anyways latest sateliite pics taken today show No Chinese buildup on Indian side of LAC in Galwan:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177271218720768

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177273810780160
Sad news for @Musings @Signalian @Areesh @Beast @52051 @rott*


----------



## DBP95

[QUOTE =“ serenity，post：12443809，member：2062”]不是什么大新闻。在军事界是个大新闻。大声笑大多数中国人都不在乎印度人。杀20个，杀2000万个，最后一页新闻。军人圈内充满了欢笑，有些人对此很认真，但大多数愤怒的愚蠢印度人尝试了这次袭击并获得了沉重的教训。我们甚至烧毁帐篷的反应方式就是追捕他们并处决负责人。[/ QUOTE]At present, it seems that the focus on North Korea may be more than India


----------



## Psychic

zhxy said:


> Lesson: Do not play with fire


Yes indeed.


----------



## rott

52051 said:


> Well, the thing is China can totally dominate the US military if a war broke out in Asia-Pacific region, even their own simulation confirmed that.
> 
> So its kind of pointless for a supposed false-flag indian to bring the American out here.


Yea, I read about an article similar to that. And this was like more than 10 years ago.


----------



## Wrath

So china just deescalates having 40 plus dead? Or does it strikes back. Let's see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> Don't worry its not South China Sea its Kashmir ( J n k , Laddakh ) and it is dispute among 3 countries ( Pakistan , China and India ) . On 5th August 2019 they forgot about China reaction and now while seeking help forgetting about Pakistan . On Jammu n Kashmir Turkey will not come to India support ( In Sha ALLAH ) . Don't worry  .





rott said:


> No, Pakistan will make sure Turkey don't join the wrong side. I don't think so.



As long as china will be in direct conflict, nobody will dare get involve in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Found this doing the rounds on twitter. Funny as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## In arduis fidelis

silent_poison said:


> *Anyways latest sateliite pics taken today show No Chinese buildup on Indian side of LAC in Galwan:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177271218720768
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177273810780160
> Sad news for @Musings @Signalian @Areesh*


So basically Chinese are right that Indians crossed over and caused this mess??


----------



## Zohair Alam

muhammad504 said:


> Since when, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Syria, Afgan, Venz, USSR and the list just goes on. How come the defense industry will survive, How come the Rep. will win the election if war machinery goes down.



No nation has benefitted from perpetual warfare (Sun Tzu). 

The very thing that made USA great (helping allied in WW1, WW2 for just war) becomes the reason for the shrinkage of US empire (using allies NATO to unjustly invade countries).

Accept it or not China's global empire is taking up the world, that of USA receding. Albeit, China's approach is based on developing other countries not bombing them. And on equality and mutual respect, not subjugating them.

All boots wear away in the end no matter how strong they were built. It's law of nature.

China has to rise since China is part of nature and been working diligently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## serenity

DBP95 said:


> [QUOTE =“ serenity，post：12443809，member：2062”]不是什么大新闻。在军事界是个大新闻。大声笑大多数中国人都不在乎印度人。杀20个，杀2000万个，最后一页新闻。军人圈内充满了欢笑，有些人对此很认真，但大多数愤怒的愚蠢印度人尝试了这次袭击并获得了沉重的教训。我们甚至烧毁帐篷的反应方式就是追捕他们并处决负责人。[/ QUOTE]At present, it seems that the focus on North Korea may be more than India



YES this is actually real danger. Not 45kg rapists threatening big talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

muhammad504 said:


> Since when, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Syria, Afgan, Venz, USSR and the list just goes on. How come the defense industry will survive, How come the Rep. will win the election if war machinery goes down.



when did US went head-on with USSR?


----------



## Enigma SIG

silent_poison said:


> *Anyways latest sateliite pics taken today show No Chinese buildup on Indian side of LAC in Galwan:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177271218720768
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177273810780160
> Sad news for @Musings @Signalian @Areesh @Beast @52051 @rott*


No buildup? Tmhare soliders phir Chinese k paas AMB lene gae the?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

AsianLion said:


> *Indians are 'hurting' bad, Call Chinese Famous For Deception, Backstabbing & Propaganda': Dr Sreeram Chauli, China always consult with Pakistan :
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi ji



I think Chinese action basically push this funny little modi on the edge of a cliff

His tough nationalist image will get destroyed right now if he is back down, and will get destroyed into pieces if he isn't, but that's a later matter.

The Chinese official statement to this encounter leave him no room, in order to keep his tough guy imagine, he has to man up and get fucked by China in a shooting war, he could not just escape the war like in 2017.

Just in 2017 I told you guys Xi Jinping is a real tough guy according to his classmate, so I think this whole standoff is a setup for Modi, he has to fight and lose badly as expected, against China, China leave no room for him to back down, he is at cliff now already.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Imran Khan

new hindi video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sachin10

Beny Karachun said:


> Were they shooting each other? With small arms? Tanks? How did it even start?



Bitch slapping turned violent and use of sticks, rod etc...


----------



## DBP95

[QUOTE =“ serenity，post：12443848，member：2062”]是的，这实际上是真正的危险。没有45公斤的强奸犯威胁大讨论。[/ QUOTE]
But this time the number of new equipment in the Tibet Military Region surprised me I always thought that ZBD04A could not be deployed on the plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

List of dead Indian soldiers. RIP. Om Shanti. 







It appears that the Chinese did NOT use Kung Fu but just brutal force with clubs studded with nails. A very primitive but clearly effective weapon going back to stone age.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

sachin10 said:


> Indian source says 20 Indian dead... every one believes it.
> Indian source say 43 Chinese dead too... no one believes it.
> 
> Summary of the thread...


At least 20. Exact number hasn't been revealed yet. And yes, we need to wait for the other party to disclose its numbers.



silent_poison said:


> Sorry i would trust PM any day over an anonymous source.


And what about the number "43"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Shameel said:


> 1. We consider Ladakh an integral part of the disputed territory of Jammu & Kashmir.
> 
> 2. Anything that happens in Ladakh (part of Jammu & Kashmir) is Pakistan's direct business.
> 
> 3. Galwan Valley and eastern Ladakh area holds special significance to Pakistan because it is the gateway to Siachen and Gilgit Baltistan.
> 
> 4. Jammu & Kashmir (including Ladakh) is Pakistan's backyard.
> 
> 5. Ladakh shares a border with Pakistan.
> 
> So, in summation, whatever happens in Ladakh is Pakistan's business.



Sorry but I was talking about China and India current situation.... we can talk about India-pak on separate thread..


----------



## serenity

52051 said:


> I think Chinese action basically push this funny little modi on the edge of a cliff
> 
> His tough nationalist image will get destroyed right now if he is back down, and will get destroyed into pieces if he isn't, but that's a later matter.
> 
> The Chinese official statement to this encounter leave him no room, in order to keep his tough guy imagine, he has to man up and get fucked by China in a shooting war, he could not just escape the war like in 2017.
> 
> Just in 2017 I told you guys Xi Jinping is a real tough guy according to his classmate, so I think this whole standoff is a setup for Modi, he has to fight and lose badly as expected, against China, China leave no room for him to back down, he is at cliff now already.



But this time he is next to cliff and army who will rip him into atoms so he is not jumping off or engaging. Instead he is doing cowards way, begging to give Trump fellatio. But Trump has told him **** off you want me to fight China for what?? ahahahahaha idiots fooling themselves of their own lies and believing. I think Modi will soon demand the heads of his generals for his miscalculation. This evil scum has been responsible for the hurt of thousands already and doesn't have the balls to shoot himself like Hitler did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Areesh said:


> Pakistanis since yesterday on this thread
> 
> View attachment 642468


*Indians right now:*













*Pakistanis and Chinese right now:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## serenity

DBP95 said:


> [QUOTE =“ serenity，post：12443848，member：2062”]是的，这实际上是真正的危险。没有45公斤的强奸犯威胁大讨论。[/ QUOTE]
> But this time the number of new equipment in the Tibet Military Region surprised me I always thought that ZBD04A could not be deployed on the plateau



Lots of videos shot by drivers around that area of PLA trucks in hundreds delivering 155mm and hundreds of armor vehicles already. To give Modi's slaves and nazi rapists new holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Imran Khan said:


> new hindi video


Mubarik ho ... App ko bhi samjh agaya ho ga ab ke hindi main bhi video agaye hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

silent_poison said:


> *Anyways latest sateliite pics taken today show No Chinese buildup on Indian side of LAC in Galwan:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177271218720768
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177273810780160
> Sad news for @Musings @Signalian @Areesh @Beast @52051 @rott*


Thanks for this conclusive proof that it was all IA's fault as the Chinese statement had stated. 
Chinese were well within their side when IA tried to pull a fast one on them but instead got their a** handed to them. 
Maybe thats why no support for Indian version from any quarter cuz they know its their own doing.
Reap as u sow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

rott said:


> Is this recent?



Yes but the Chinese friends are deliberately not saying anything more, and the indians absolutely do not want to have any further casualties reported. Death of 20 soldiers is acceptable to the indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Wednesday, Jun 17th 2020* 12PM *21°C* 3PM *20°C* 5-Day Forecast

*Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*

*Indians are demanding revenge on China after soldiers of the nuclear-armed nations brawled with nail-studded clubs leaving up to 70 dead at the disputed Himalayan border. *

India's government was silent today on the fallout from clashes with China's People's Liberation Army that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers' lives on Monday night. 

Despite India initially reporting just three deaths, its army yesterday revealed the horrific scale of the violence which left 20 Indians dead, including a colonel.

It had been Colonel B. Santosh Babu, Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar regiment, who had made the first approach to the Chinese, hoping for discussion. 

But the Indian delegation was attacked, India Today reported, with the Chinese hurling rocks wrapped in barbed wire and whacking their counterparts with nail-studded wooden logs.

Indian Colonel Santosh Babu killed in the fighting.

*



*

*



*

*



*

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...soldiers-fought-death-nail-studded-clubs.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273107148180946944

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Signalian

PakSword said:


> I don't know who is lying:
> 
> People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”



In Krav maga, there is a class just dedicated towards improvising objects around you and using them as a weapon. Use of objects inside a room and use of objects out in the open.

To describe this to a lay man who is also a couch potato, there was an English serial of 1980's, The A Team, and a movie was made on it too. The 4 ex-military renegades were always devising weapons and obstructions from stuff available to them. That's what Military teaches.

There are many many real life examples out there, even non military ones.
Do you know the kabbadi match of sub continent? its team work, if the player from opposite team comes and grabs one of your team mate, you all join hands and grab him and dont let him escape.

IA was not prepared for such a clash and neither anticipated such a response from PLA troops. Soldiers make-do, they grab anything as a weapon and use it against the enemy. Instead of fleeing into hillsides, IA should have regrouped and fought back. I was of the view that IA training standards were almost same as PA's, but i stand wrong. The psychology of IA troops changes when they are confronting PA troops, knowing that IA troops will always have more numbers to back them up. PA troops know they will always be out numbered so they are trained to take on heavier formations of enemy. IA met PLA a year or so back and had almost same clash without using fists or kicks, so they should have studied PLA troops psychology and how PLA will react in defending what they own as theirs. All the Sun Tzu principles are failing inside Indian camp. Its the job of a soldier to hunt down and kill the enemy soldier, why else would a soldier be sent to the border. Some statements from indian reports are classic examples of childish excuses like "dog ate my homework".

The way reports are mentioning that IA troops jumped into river reminds me how muslim virgins and muslim wives jumped into wells to save themselves from hindus and sikhs in 1947 during partition. Those were women, they had no chance against men but here trained troops are jumping into river and fleeing into hillsides. Its a pathetic show and poor performance of training methodology.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
24


----------



## serenity

I hope it is true that Xi wants Modi dead and hope Xi truly is this dark guy who will not forget or forgive. I hope it is truly trap done to modi either he kills himself, his people kill him, or he fights and then he kills himself or his people kill him. So Modi is testing Indian propaganda but luckily many sane and intelligent Indians not believing Modi's propaganda. They know Xi has locked Modi up in this dilemma and will demand his life for it.

You see Xi is planner and man of action not talk like the Donald pussy grabber who some Indians worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Indus Pakistan said:


> List of dead Indian soldiers. RIP. Om Shanti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the Chinese did NOT use Kung Fu but just brutal force with clubs studded with nails. A very primitive but clearly effective weapon going back to stone age.


Looks like Albert Einstein was wrong...

Albert Einstein said, "I know not with what weapons World War III will be *fought*, but World War IV will be *fought* with sticks and *stones*." This shows that he believed the weapons used in World War III would be so devastating that civilization as we know it would be gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

ARMalik said:


> Yes but the Chinese friends are deliberately not saying anything more, and the indians absolutely do not want to have any further casualties reported. Death of 20 soldiers is acceptable to the indians.


Nothing substantial has come out from the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Imran Khan said:


>


Indian printing shops past few days

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

rott said:


> Nothing substantial has come out from the Chinese.



The indians are slowly admitting it, but calling it 'injuries'. 

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-in-clashes-with-china-army-official-reports
*Indian Forces Take Over 150 Casualties in Clashes with China - Army Official Reports*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Imran Khan said:


>


why do they say that everything is fair in love and war. PLA Soldiers did what they are supposed to do and is expected from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Imran Khan said:


>


Are they protesting against him or for him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

ARMalik said:


> The indians are slowly admitting it, but calling it 'injuries'.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-in-clashes-with-china-army-official-reports
> *Indian Forces Take Over 150 Casualties in Clashes with China - Army Official Reports*


If our media are as shameless as theirs, we will immediately make it 150 deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Indus Pakistan said:


> *Wednesday, Jun 17th 2020* 12PM *21°C* 3PM *20°C* 5-Day Forecast
> 
> *Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*
> 
> *Indians are demanding revenge on China after soldiers of the nuclear-armed nations brawled with nail-studded clubs leaving up to 70 dead at the disputed Himalayan border. *
> 
> India's government was silent today on the fallout from clashes with China's People's Liberation Army that the Indian army said claimed 20 soldiers' lives on Monday night.
> 
> Despite India initially reporting just three deaths, its army yesterday revealed the horrific scale of the violence which left 20 Indians dead, including a colonel.
> 
> It had been Colonel B. Santosh Babu, Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar regiment, who had made the first approach to the Chinese, hoping for discussion.
> 
> But the Indian delegation was attacked, India Today reported, with the Chinese hurling rocks wrapped in barbed wire and whacking their counterparts with nail-studded wooden logs.
> 
> Indian Colonel Santosh Babu killed in the fighting.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...soldiers-fought-death-nail-studded-clubs.html*


Indian Army uses Chinese made bullet proof jackets. Chinese know this hence do not want to damage their products hence using primitive weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

_*Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*
_
*Indians are demanding revenge on China after soldiers of the nuclear-armed nations brawled with nail-studded clubs leaving up to 70 dead at the disputed Himalayan border. 

*
So the question I want to put to Indian members is this. After seeing a *Indian Army Colonel*, no less along with 20 soldiers clubbed to death what will India do now? The public rightly demand revenge. Now!


Surgical Strike?
nuke Beijing?
go to sleep under the sari of their women?
*This should deserve at least a Balakot style surgical strike maybe with those new Rafales?*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Imran Khan

Signalian said:


> why do they say that everything is fair in love and war. PLA Soldiers did what they are supposed to do and is expected from them.


this is how india fight thet were bashing paksitan and chest thumping on 26feb and then next day morning 27feb they were chanting peace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DBP95

*
*
因此，我要向印度成员提出的问题是这个。看到*印度陆军上校后*，至少还有20名士兵被打死，印度现在将做什么？公众


Indus Pakistan said:


> _*Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*
> _
> *Indians are demanding revenge on China after soldiers of the nuclear-armed nations brawled with nail-studded clubs leaving up to 70 dead at the disputed Himalayan border.
> 
> *
> So the question I want to put to Indian members is this. After seeing a *Indian Army Colonel*, no less along with 20 soldiers clubbed to death what will India do now? The public rightly demand revenge. Now!
> 
> 
> Surgical Strike?
> nuke Beijing?
> go to sleep under the sari of their women?
> *This should deserve at least a Balakot style surgical strike maybe with those new Rafales?*


Launched a missile to Beijing and landed in Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DBP95 said:


> Launched a missile to Beijing and landed in Kolkata


Indian missile. What did you expect?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyx007

Meengla said:


> Saw video today by a Pakistani You Tuber Imran Riaz Khan that Chinese really want to prevent India from fortifying Indian positions to threaten the wider region near Galwan Valley. Per the guy, The 'dumping season' will last through August for both Indian and Pakistani troops to support their respective high-altitude troops such as in Siachen. Chinese want to deny India that kind of access, to protect CPEC.
> 
> Anyway, it's pretty reckless for Indian politicians like Amit Shah to declare on Indian Parliament floor to take back a large area like Aksai Chin from China (I think in summer of 2019) as it was reckless for the then Indian Defense Minister G. Fernandes to call China as India's Greatest Strategic Threat right after the Indian nuclear explosions in 1998. Such words have meaning well beyond pleasing Indian public and Chinese are not deaf. The foolish BJP politicians should have realized that quietly and calculatedly India had built itself up as an economic power and that was the right path to follow.


for Indian Politician pride, this all I can say: 
_wisdom_ flourishes in the heart of a humble _man_ but not in the heart of a _proud_ one. 
as a student of a Quran, this ayat enlight me and seeing an example of pride:
*And do not turn your cheek [in contempt] toward people and do not walk through the earth exultantly. Indeed, Allah does not like everyone self-deluded and boastful.*
(31:18)


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Indus Pakistan said:


> This should deserve at least a Balakot style surgical strike maybe with those new Rafales?


Bhai there is 1 rafale and 1 Tejas flying over Beijing. PLAAF can not see them as the technology is 100 percent invisible to radars and humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Any Indian want to tell us when is revenge expected? Modi and Ajit Goval or is it Doval planning something? Where is Indian Air Force? Surgical; strike?

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## q12093487q

If so many chinese soldiers were killed and indians counted them， Just show us one picture or video about these dead chinese soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

ARMalik said:


> The indians are slowly admitting it, but calling it 'injuries'.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-in-clashes-with-china-army-official-reports
> *Indian Forces Take Over 150 Casualties in Clashes with China - Army Official Reports*



At least quote properly.... don't be just a cheerleader only! They are referreing about Injuries.... still it's not confirmed!

The source went on to say that more than 130 Indian soldiers have received injuries, while the number of casualties may go up further.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/202006...ed-in-ladakh-skirmish-with-china-source-says/


----------



## Signalian

Imran Khan said:


> this is how india fight thet were bashing paksitan and chest thumping on 26feb and then next day morning 27feb they were chanting peace


One of the most important part that has been over looked is - Did you notice the dependence of Indian Army on its own weaponry ? 

Kafir hay to shamshir pe karta hay bharosa
Momin hay to bay-teegh bhi larta hay sipahi

Do bear in mind that i dont know faith/religion of PLA troops with context to the poetry of Iqbal i wrote above but PLA troops seemed to have stronger faith in sticks, stones, barbed wired clubs and bamboos with nails.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Indus Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rishav

Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries . 
They have miscalculated . 
They will pay more.


----------



## TechMan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Signalian said:


> Kafir hay to shamshir pe karta hay bharosa
> Momin hay to bay-teegh bhi larta hay sipahi


This didn't pan out well in 1971, did it? All this poetry of kaffirs and Momins?

You being an analyst should also know that religion should not be discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pogical Thinking

Modi has a tough few days ahead of him. Most of his Votebank and supporters will not be satisfied until India gets revenge, by not retaliating he will lose his strongman image and his supports built on that basis, however, risking escalation would be suicidal. Hence the narrative control, By keeping the death toll of the Chinese higher than their own toll, The people will believe that there is no need for retaliation as they will be lead into thinking India "destroyed" Chinese soldiers. The Indian government meanwhile avoids escalating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

PakSword said:


> I don't know who is lying:
> 
> People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”


Indians do not understand how aggressive Chinese can become. We normally show peaceful overtures, if you keep stepping on peace and provoke us, we will respond in ways you cannot imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

rishav said:


> Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries .
> They have miscalculated .
> They will pay more.


Pay more in IA army personnel?
BTW Where's your revenge strikes? If this was Pakistan you'd all be on the IB right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

rishav said:


> Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries .
> They have miscalculated .
> They will pay more.


hahaha why not 1000?


----------



## Imran Khan

Indus Pakistan said:


>


this is there favorite way of war as soon as someone beat them on border they start protesting

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/fireoftruth17/posts/2057183327938504&width=500



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-bsf-protesting-against-pakistan.563522/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

rishav said:


> Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries .
> They have miscalculated .
> They will pay more.



*When you can show us a single picture of a died PLA soldier*?

It seems that the PLA's bodies count is just a linear function of your body count, it is positively correlated with the number of died Indians your media admitted as time goes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Pogical Thinking said:


> Modi has a tough few days ahead of him. Most of his Votebank and supporters will not be satisfied until India gets revenge, by not retaliating he will lose his strongman image and his supports built on that basis, however, risking escalation would be suicidal. Hence the narrative control, By keeping the death toll of the Chinese higher than their own toll, The people will believe that there is no need for retaliation as they will be lead into thinking India "destroyed" Chinese soldiers. The Indian government meanwhile avoids escalating.


Hey he can claim 1000 dead Chinese, the point is who controls Galwan now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

q12093487q said:


> If so many chinese soldiers were killed and indians counted them， Just show us one picture or video about these dead chinese soldiers.


This is the hardest part of dealing with indians. Unless PLA determined to march to the street of New Delhi, they won't admit defeat. We kill one, their media 'kill' 2, we kill 10, their media 'kill' 20, we kill 1000, their media 'kill' 2000... And at the end, they will make a *wiki *'2020 victory', like the *wiki *'1967' one... And then time for the Bollywood show...

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Signalian said:


> Do bear in mind that i dont know faith/religion of PLA troops with context to the poetry of Iqbal i wrote above but PLA troops seemed to have stronger faith in sticks, stones, barbed wired clubs and bamboos with nails.


You know these Chinese troops will be athiests. Most Chinese I have interacted in UK are uber-athiests. The fight for their *nation* and CCP. Not for any higher entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

Han Patriot said:


> Hey he can claim 1000 dead Chinese, the point is who controls Galwan now?


in short china won the skirmish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

52051 said:


> *When you can show us a single picture of a died PLA soldier*?
> 
> It seems that the PLA's bodies count is just a linear function of your body count, it is positively correlated with the number of died Indians your media admitted as time goes


they will not sit until they kill your whole brigade . same like they killed our f-16 or 27feb

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 52051

Han Patriot said:


> Hey he can claim 1000 dead Chinese, the point is who controls Galwan now?



Control wiki is more important to them, you know their priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rishav

Enigma SIG said:


> Pay more in IA army personnel?
> BTW Where's your revenge strikes? If this was Pakistan you'd all be on the IB right now.


This all happened in chinese side of the LAC.
More to come .


----------



## Armchair

AsianLion said:


> Rahul Gandhi Congress questions BJP Modi defeat:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273094280307867648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273218580234924032



Displayed exemplary courage by jumping into an icy river and drowning

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

soon indian army will protest 


Indian #BSF personnel raise slogans against Pakistan after paying tribute to four of their colleagues, killed in Pakistani firing, at a wreath laying ceremony at Paloura BSF Headquarters in Jammu on Wednesday.

Four BSF personnel including Assistant commandant Jatinder Singh were killed and three others injured in a ceasefire violation by Pakistan in Ramgarh Sector of Samba.

(Pics: NEWS NOW)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273226558195433472

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohsin A

We sure have had a good laugh and exposed India for what it really is....A FAKE NEWJ SUPAPOWA!

But let us look at the gravity of the situation and the bigger picture. CPEC is at the heart of this new conflict and China will defend the corridor at ALL COSTS! NO RETREAT! 0! Now India has been taken for a ride and in my opinion, the Gandu BJP government have put their entire population at HUGE risk by selling India's soul to the Zionist/US/Israeli game plan. While these dark force Bitches sit back, they're watching their pawn (India) further their objective to destabilising CPEC which is a global game changer. Now the genuine citizen's of India who wish to live in peace in the region need to realise this and create a uprising against the BJP Randian pricks. Otherwise on the current trajectory they'll be burned to ashes if a full scale war breaks out. China will not back down and CPEC WILL SUCCEED AT ALL COSTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

52051 said:


> Control wiki is more important to them, you know their priorities.


Because so many Indians speak English they literally 'own' wikipedia and indeed I call it "Indipedia". Particularly on subjects relating to India, Pakistan or China wiki will have a very Gangu Indian perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Enigma SIG

rishav said:


> This all happened in chinese side of the LAC.
> More to come .


Waiting...


----------



## Signalian

TheGreatMaratha said:


> This didn't pan out well in 1971, did it? All this poetry of kaffirs and Momins?
> 
> You being an analyst should also know that religion should not be discussed.


Dont quote me since you dont get the jist of my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Han Patriot said:


> Indians do not understand how aggressive Chinese can become. We normally show peaceful overtures, if you keep stepping on peace and provoke us, we will respond in ways you cannot imagine.


Indians must be realizing how it feels when cow vigilantes lynch poor Muslims and other low caste Indians to death. They can do this to unarmed and untrained physically weak and outnumbered poeple, but when it comes to facing trained and armed soldiers, they run and jump in the river to save their lives. 

Pakistanis regularly bring Indian soldiers' heads after crossing LoC when IA resorts to unprovoked firing on our side of civilians. But I agree, this was the most brutal incident between two armies I have ever come across in my entire life. As @Signalian said, Indian soldiers are probably not very well trained and aren't strong enough to face other armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Han Patriot said:


> Hey he can claim 1000 dead Chinese, the point is who controls Galwan now?


I am also curious. Please tell us.


----------



## Signalian

Indus Pakistan said:


> You know these Chinese troops will be athiests. Most Chinese I have interacted in UK are uber-athiests. The fight for their *nation* and CCP. Not for any higher entity.


Point being - weaponry used, dependence on weapons, improvisation and use of objects as weapons.
Get over religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Hey he can claim 1000 dead Chinese, the point is who controls Galwan now?


India controls Galwan. See this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212435017564160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273213659045482496
If you think otherwise, provide satellite images as proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

rishav said:


> Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries .
> They have miscalculated .
> They will pay more.


Chanting #JaiHind slogans is the least useful thing to solve your problems.  

The most dangerous military blackmail received by PRC was dated back to Korean War when McArthur threatened to drop atomic bombs along our border. But we still achieve our strategic goal under such pressure. Wish Indians not be so foolish to think they have more leverage today than Americans in 50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rishav

52051 said:


> It seems that the PLA's bodies count is just a linear function of your body count, it is positively correlated with the number of died Indians your media admitted as time goes


All the numbers are coming from Indian media only . The chinese are shell shocked . They have gone completely silent . They know they are not dealing with weakling 1989 protestors here . Endless chopper movement to carry the casaulties on the chinese side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maea

TheGreatMaratha said:


> This didn't pan out well in 1971, did it? All this poetry of kaffirs and Momins?



I don't expect from you to understand this. But if you read the whole poem there is a line where it say's 
" Kafir Hai Musalman To Na Shahi Na Faqeeri
Momin Hai To Karta Hai Faqeeri Mein Bhi Shahi"

Draw your own conclusions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

silent_poison said:


> India controls Galwan. See this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212435017564160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273213659045482496
> If you think otherwise, provide satellite images as proof.


Cool, Chinese are pushed back. Victory to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

Imran Khan said:


> soon indian army will protest
> 
> 
> Indian #BSF personnel raise slogans against Pakistan after paying tribute to four of their colleagues, killed in Pakistani firing, at a wreath laying ceremony at Paloura BSF Headquarters in Jammu on Wednesday.
> 
> Four BSF personnel including Assistant commandant Jatinder Singh were killed and three others injured in a ceasefire violation by Pakistan in Ramgarh Sector of Samba.
> 
> (Pics: NEWS NOW)



These Indians look mentally handicapped or outright retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morpheus

Imran Khan said:


> soon indian army will protest
> 
> 
> Indian #BSF personnel raise slogans against Pakistan after paying tribute to four of their colleagues, killed in Pakistani firing, at a wreath laying ceremony at Paloura BSF Headquarters in Jammu on Wednesday.
> 
> Four BSF personnel including Assistant commandant Jatinder Singh were killed and three others injured in a ceasefire violation by Pakistan in Ramgarh Sector of Samba.
> 
> (Pics: NEWS NOW)



This explains the rising corona cases in indian army


----------



## Kai Liu

Indus Pakistan said:


> Because so many Indians speak English they literally 'own' wikipedia and indeed I call it "Indipedia". Particularly on subjects relating to India, Pakistan or China wiki will have a very Gangu Indian perspective.


They have occupied Quora as well, and huge part of Youtube...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

Armchair said:


> These Indians look mentally handicapped or outright retarded.


in our country we call it beghairat brigade . hahahha if they have honor they should fight like men on border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Signalian said:


> Point being - weaponry used, dependence on weapons, improvisation and use of objects as weapons.
> Get over religion.


I believe you brought "faith" into it. Do you want me to quote it? The Chinese prevailed because of superior training, determination, discipline, driven by nationalism and underpinned by a very strong work ethic. Very qualities, secular qualities that when used in the civilian domain has turned China into a global economic powerhouse. Lesson here for Pakistan. Point being. *Praying does not make armies*. Training does. I know you carry the halo on your shoulder of being ex-military or whatever but I also know a thing or two. Good day !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Indian Media has reports of 20 of their soldier and 43 chinese soldiers killed...

how true is that?

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ent-face-off-with-china/liveblog/76415465.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Imran Khan said:


> soon indian army will protest
> 
> 
> Indian #BSF personnel raise slogans against Pakistan after paying tribute to four of their colleagues, killed in Pakistani firing, at a wreath laying ceremony at Paloura BSF Headquarters in Jammu on Wednesday.
> 
> Four BSF personnel including Assistant commandant Jatinder Singh were killed and three others injured in a ceasefire violation by Pakistan in Ramgarh Sector of Samba.
> 
> (Pics: NEWS NOW)


For god sake someone tell them they are *Armed* forces not hijr*h forces. Act like it


----------



## Imran Khan

Kai Liu said:


> They have occupied Quora as well, and huge part of Youtube...


they win all the things on media and internet you can not beat them . even losing 60km to china cna be turned a victory for then

soon bollywood will make a movie name galwan and you will see how india defeated china

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

rishav said:


> All the numbers are coming from Indian media only . The chinese are shell shocked . They have gone completely silent . They know they are not dealing with weakling 1989 protestors here . Endless chopper movement to carry the casaulties on the chinese side



China never release details of minor encounters such as this one when no Chinese fatalities in the past.

By the way, just show us the picture of dead PLA soldiers in this encounters we have been asking for so long, there are a hundred of these died bodies according to you so that's a easy task for you to find their pictures, otherwise please not waste our time by repeating bullshits, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Signalian said:


> The way reports are mentioning that IA troops jumped into river reminds me how muslim virgins and muslim wives jumped into wells to save themselves from hindus and sikhs in 1947 during partition. Those were women, they had no chance against men but here trained troops are jumping into river and fleeing into hillsides. Its a pathetic show and poor performance of training methodology.


Apparently you are an analyst on PDF. Wow. @Nilgiri @dharmi @Chhatrapati

Anyway, I would always prefer running away and coming to fight another day when the odds are stacked against you instead of losing your life for nothing. Mind you, that's just my personal opinion otherwise you'll try to attribute it to some sort of IA method.

Another point worth mentioning is that if soldiers don't flee when they are outnumbered, they risk being captured which gives more bargaining power to China. So yeah, fleeing is not some haram thing lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Kai Liu said:


> This is the hardest part of dealing with indians. Unless PLA determined to march to the street of New Delhi, they won't admit defeat. We kill one, their media 'kill' 2, we kill 10, their media 'kill' 20, we kill 1000, their media 'kill' 2000... And at the end, they will make a *wiki *'2020 victory', like the *wiki *'1967' one... And then time for the Bollywood show...



if you see responses of majority of Indian members from page 1, they have only focused on numbers of casualities and have been defending own figures and researching Chinese figures throughout this thread. This is how Indian media has brainwashed them and bollywood has groomed their thinking.

There are many other things as stakes here, not causality numbers. IA has failed to perform and unable to prove itself as a professional army which should be worrisome. The analysis by Indian members should go deeper into why and what failed and how it should be rectified. This is an opportunity lost and the initiative handed over to PLA troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Armchair

At least the liberals and assorted criminals need to not divert this thread. Let us enjoy the beating these Indians are getting. Pakistani liberals - always on the wrong foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

So, basically Indian soldiers were mauled , beaten and lynched by Chinese soldiers with iron rods, nails ridden clubs & God knows what. That's a brutal death. Even worse than bullets. Indians atleast should be thankful to us that we give them quick and painless death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Signalian said:


> if you see responses of majority of Indian members from page 1, they have only focused on numbers of casualities and have been defending own figures and researching Chinese figures throughout this thread. This is how Indian media has brainwashed them and bollywood have groomed their thinking.
> 
> There are many other things as stakes here, not causality numbers. IA has failed to perform and unable to prove itself as a professional army which should be worrisome. The analysis by Indian members should go deeper into why and what failed and how it should be rectified. This is an opportunity lost and the initiative handed over to PLA troops.


What you should analyze is who cotnrols Galwan, today's Sat images show China failed to push into Indian side of LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Kai Liu said:


> They have occupied Quora as well, and huge part of Youtube...


The Chinese state really needs to invest in English as second language. The reality is that English has now become the default global lingua france and as such means it offers a way to global influence. Chinese students in UK are very poor in English. My son and daughter at university have been running a fee paid service to help brush up English which has attracted lot of the Chinese students. This points to poor English teaching in China. You need to up the ante as you become a global power and speak to global audience. Thus you get to shape the global narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

silent_poison said:


> India controls Galwan. See this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212435017564160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273213659045482496
> If you think otherwise, provide satellite images as proof.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328


----------



## Imran Khan

Armchair said:


> At least the liberals and assorted criminals need to not divert this thread. Let us enjoy the beating these Indians are getting. Pakistani liberals - always on the wrong foot.


what have i did wrong ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> So, basically Indian soldiers were mauled , beaten and lynched by Chinese soldiers with iron rods, nails ridden clubs & God knows what. That's a brutal death. Even worse than bullets. Indians atleast should be thankful to us that we give them quick and painless death.



i didnt know that part... This is crazy... beaten to death ??????


----------



## Signalian

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Apparently you are an analyst on PDF. Wow. @Nilgiri @dharmi @Chhatrapati
> 
> Anyway, I would always prefer running away and coming to fight another day when the odds are stacked against you instead of losing your life for nothing. Mind you, that's just my personal opinion otherwise you'll try to attribute it to some sort of IA method.
> 
> Another point worth mentioning is that if soldiers don't flee, they risk being captured which gives more bargaining power to China. So yeah, fleeing is not some haram thing lol.


As for you running away in such a situation, by all means do as you wish, however such is not expected from Professional Military which comes prepared to the battlefield. Lastly, I have explained thoroughly, why its important to re-group and improvise. 

Honestly, dont quote me since you have no idea what im talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Indus Pakistan said:


> I believe you brought "faith" into it. Do you want me to quote it? The Chinese prevailed because of superior training, determination, discipline, driven by nationalism and underpinned by a very strong work ethic. Very qualities, secular qualities that when used in the civilian domain has turned China into a global economic powerhouse. Lesson here for Pakistan. Point being. *Praying does not make armies*. Training does. I know you carry the halo on your shoulder of being ex-military or whatever but I also know a thing or two. Good day !



*Move your feet while you pray.*


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Imran Khan said:


> in our country we call it beghairat brigade . hahahha if they have honor they should fight like men on border



We called it human emotions. Hard times, emotions and tempers keep rising.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.


Sat Imagery is from yesterday. It only proves Indian went to Chinese side and engaged in hostilities and got their a**es thrown off the mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Apparently you are an analyst on PDF. Wow. @Nilgiri @dharmi @Chhatrapati
> 
> Anyway, I would always prefer running away and coming to fight another day when the odds are stacked against you instead of losing your life for nothing. Mind you, that's just my personal opinion otherwise you'll try to attribute it to some sort of IA method.
> 
> Another point worth mentioning is that if soldiers don't flee when they are outnumbered, they risk being captured which gives more bargaining power to China. So yeah, fleeing is not some haram thing lol.


Pretty sure Sun Tzu might have said something to that extent as well. 

I'm going to wait till the dust settles on this one a bit, read all sorts of insane reports about what might have gone down there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Based on my impression on China social media

1. There was construction at China LAC at 15th June
2. Indian regular unit intruded and beat up people.
3. China reinforcement arrived and started fighting (They were well prepared and could be special forces)
4. Indians regular unit was no match of Chinese special forces. China did not have fatalities but rather minor injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Signalian

Indus Pakistan said:


> I believe you brought "faith" into it. Do you want me to quote it? The Chinese prevailed because of superior training, determination, discipline, driven by nationalism and underpinned by a very strong work ethic. Very qualities, secular qualities that when used in the civilian domain has turned China into a global economic powerhouse. Lesson here for Pakistan. Point being. *Praying does not make armies*. Training does. I know you carry the halo on your shoulder of being ex-military or whatever but I also know a thing or two. Good day !


Faith in weaponry. Im not interested in discussing religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Signalian said:


> if you see responses of majority of Indian members from page 1, they have only focused on numbers of casualities and have been defending own figures and researching Chinese figures throughout this thread. This is how Indian media has brainwashed them and bollywood have groomed their thinking.
> 
> There are many other things as stakes here, not causality numbers. IA has failed to perform and unable to prove itself as a professional army which should be worrisome. The analysis by Indian members should go deeper into why and what failed and how it should be rectified. This is an opportunity lost and the initiative handed over to PLA troops.


This is so true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Indus Pakistan said:


> I believe you brought "faith" into it. Do you want me to quote it? The Chinese prevailed because of superior training, determination, discipline, driven by nationalism and underpinned by a very strong work ethic. Very qualities, secular qualities that when used in the civilian domain has turned China into a global economic powerhouse. Lesson here for Pakistan. Point being. *Praying does not make armies*. Training does. I know you carry the halo on your shoulder of being ex-military or whatever but I also know a thing or two. Good day !


Read the complete statement, he is saying faith on hand weapons used by Chinese soldiers. 

Why are you so opposed to religion that you didnt even read the post till end as religion was mentioned in start?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armchair

Signalian said:


> In Krav maga, there is a class just dedicated towards improvising objects around you and using them as a weapon. Use of objects inside a room and use of objects out in the open.
> 
> To describe this to a lay man who is also a couch potato, there was an English serial of 1980's, The A Team, and a movie was made on it too. The 4 ex-military renegades were always devising weapons and obstructions from stuff available to them. That's what Military teaches.
> 
> There are many many real life examples out there, even non military ones.
> Do you know the kabbadi match of sub continent? its team work, if the player from opposite team comes and grabs one of your team mate, you all join hands and grab him and dont let him escape.
> 
> IA was not prepared for such a clash and neither anticipated such a response from PLA troops. Soldiers make-do, they grab anything as a weapon and use it against the enemy. Instead of fleeing into hillsides, IA should have regrouped and fought back. I was of the view that IA training standards were almost same as PA's, but i stand wrong. The psychology of IA troops changes when they are confronting PA troops, knowing that IA troops will always have more numbers to back them up. PA troops know they will always be out numbered so they are trained to take on heavier formations of enemy. IA met PLA a year or so back and had almost same clash without using fists or kicks, so they should have studied PLA troops psychology and how PLA will react in defending what they own as theirs. All the Sun Tzu principles are failing inside Indian camp. Its the job of a soldier to hunt down and kill the enemy soldier, why else would a soldier be sent to the border. Some statements from indian reports are classic examples of childish excuses like "dog ate my homework".
> 
> The way reports are mentioning that IA troops jumped into river reminds me how muslim virgins and muslim wives jumped into wells to save themselves from hindus and sikhs in 1947 during partition. Those were women, they had no chance against men but here trained troops are jumping into river and fleeing into hillsides. Its a pathetic show and poor performance of training methodology.



This concisely summarizes a clear Indian deficiency in training that is now exposed from this incident. Kudos for the great post. They killed a lot more of us than we killed of them, in 1947 during partition because of the numbers advantage. 

This is why I've written again and again on why Pakistan needs to reduce as much as possible the numbers advantage India has - it gives them a psychological edge as well as a military one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

Now these bhakti jai hinds telling us they won because according to mystery satellite photos of random dates and random sites, it shows real time Chinese retreat. Like Chinese retreated last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## maverick1977

New York Times coverage.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/...html?action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Song Hong said:


> Based on my impression on China social media
> 
> 1. There was construction at China LAC at 15th June
> 2. Indian regular unit intruded and beat up people.
> 3. China reinforcement arrived and started fighting (They are well prepared and could be special forces)



During night it's highly doubtful. Please share those discussions.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

maverick1977 said:


> i didnt know that part... This is crazy... beaten to death ??????


*Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...soldiers-fought-death-nail-studded-clubs.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DBP95

since the 1962 we try let the Indian to understand a Chinese idioms called 勿谓言之不预，sadly they still don’t understand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

*20 dead Indian soldiers are OK now *
*but *
*i am scared of 34 Indian POW Chinese may make then soup and drink *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

Global times still continue to troll India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273228909878837248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.



Which satellites? Indian media satellites?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Signalian said:


> Lastly, I have explained thoroughly, why its important to re-group and improvise.


I think it's obvious that you've to first run to regroup and that's exactly what I had mentioned. Coming back to fight another day when you are better prepared. No shame in it.


Signalian said:


> Honestly, dont quote me since you have no idea what im talking about.


Yeah, you equated some Muslim women jumping into wells with IA so yes, I have zero idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Aadi_1591

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.


WHATTTTTT? ARE YOU NUTS? I JUST SAW HUNDERS OF PLA ARMY TRUCKS PARKED ALONGSIDE THEIR TENTS IN GALWAN VALLEY


----------



## striver44

Sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Imran Khan said:


> what have i did wrong ?????????



Not you, there was a liberal going bonkers on Signalian for mentioning 1947 partition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> We called it human emotions. Hard times, emotions and tempers keep rising.


i think gov provide them weapons too if you have gun in hand and premession to shot also still you chanting slogans ether you are beghairat or coward indian then


----------



## Song Hong

Very likely Chinese sent in Special forces or their recon unit for streetfighting.

Indians were caught off guard.


----------



## The Accountant

silent_poison said:


> What you should analyze is who cotnrols Galwan, today's Sat images show China failed to push into Indian side of LAC.


Chinese foreign minister clearly said from day 1 that it was India who did violation of LAC and satellite image is confirming the same.

YOur commanding officer tried to be brave and moved to other side of LAC and returned back dead end of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kai Liu

Indus Pakistan said:


> The Chinese state really needs to invest in English as second language. The reality is that English has now become the default global lingua france and as such means it offers a way to global influence. Chinese students in UK are very poor in English. My son and daughter at university have been running a fee paid service to help brush up English which has attracted lot of the Chinese students. This points to poor English teaching in China. You need to up the ante as you become a global power and speak to global audience. Thus you get to shape the global narrative.


Language is one issue. There are a lot of useless people in our propaganda department too...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Armchair said:


> Not you, there was a liberal going bonkers on Signalian for mentioning 1947 partition.


i am chief liberal of pakistanis here .


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> India controls Galwan. See this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212435017564160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273213659045482496
> If you think otherwise, provide satellite images as proof.


Troops build up behind front lines bhai not in front. China control the two peaks of Galwan Valley facing Syok River. If Galwan is controlled by India, then what was the clash all about? Common sense?





see picture above Chinese claim line is 4km from mouth of Galwan River, from 2D view you think it means no problem to DBO road in Syok River Valley. That's until you see the 3D view below.





The strategic peaks lie on the claim line, understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rishav

Signalian said:


> This is how Indian media has brainwashed them and bollywood have groomed their thinking.


It is funny when ccp trolls living in ccp well , protected from the open internet by weibo and baidu talk about brainwashing and propaganda .


----------



## Passionaire

Even Chinese govt troll India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273213210699522049

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

LOL
The US is lying beyond ridiculous to provoke a conflict between China and India. They sound really desperate against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 52051

rishav said:


> Now say that without crying .



Chinese just laugh at your pathetic performance, it is expected, afterall your soldiers are just Indians like you.

Maybe feel pity for your soldiers' dead bodies, but cry? I guess the only "cry" is the far cry to that cry.

*And when you can show me just a single BLOODY picture of just one of the hundreds died PLA soldiers in this encounter? you lying joke *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.


days are not far when indians will claim capture of shanghai with sat images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

F-22Raptor said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true


The US Establishment's Don Quixotic obsession with China really requires taking US claims about China with a 'huuuuuge' truck load of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## rishav

Zohair Alam said:


> Which satellites? Indian media satellites?


Certainly not pakistani satellite . I can assure you that much


----------



## Imran Khan

Song Hong said:


> Based on my impression on China social media
> 
> 1. There was construction at China LAC at 15th June
> 2. Indian regular unit intruded and beat up people.
> 3. China reinforcement arrived and started fighting (They were well prepared and could be special forces)
> 4. Indians regular unit was no match of Chinese special forces. China did not have fatalities but rather minor injuries.


its clear chinese were ready for it with rods and sticks stones . indians will keep bashing now next 35 years . but truth is china teaches a lesson to indians 2 days ago .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost 125

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Cool, Chinese are pushed back. Victory to India.


bhagwan ap ko 60, 70 or isi tarah ki victoties day...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Imran Khan said:


> days are not far when indians will claim capture of shanghai with sat images



Indians are the poster boys for internet warriors and inferiority complexity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

serenity said:


> Now these bhakti jai hinds telling us they won because according to mystery satellite photos of random dates and random sites, it shows real time Chinese retreat. Like Chinese retreated last week.



If China had to retreat whimsically, why were stupendous mobilizations were needed? is a question sanghis cant think of in their minds.

China wants Article 370 reinstated in india constitution, no infrastructure buildup in the Ladakh region since its disputed area, india leave US camp.

If india doesnt fall in line with China, many lines on india's current map will be drawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

Fake news,not that US is trustworthy to begin with.
That site is some shoddy attention seeking website ,US intelligence never said that officially.
That site may be one of those fake pro -india site that BBC warned about once.
Only PLA would know all that.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## PakSword

Chinese made LCD is gone!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sharma Ji

US intelligence believes 35 Chinese soldiers were killed in border fight with India 

first news from credibly non Indian media, go debunk this one, folks.


----------



## rishav

52051 said:


> Chinese just laugh at your pathetic performance, it is expected, afterall your soldiers are just Indians like you.
> 
> Maybe feel pity for your soldiers' dead bodies, but cry? I guess the only "cry" is the far cry to that cry.


Now you are crying and also triggered .


----------



## maverick1977

Indus Pakistan said:


> *Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...soldiers-fought-death-nail-studded-clubs.html



India will respond the same way.. if they opened fire then china will escalate too and full blown war will take place.... Lets see how india will respond.


----------



## DBP95

Imran Khan said:


> days are not far when indians will claim capture of shanghai with sat images


Oh no your 054AP in Shanghai, we can’t let the indian got it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

52051 said:


> Indians are the poster boys for internet warriors and inferiority complexity.


99% of them dont even know what is credibility of maps . anyone can make sat image and draw some lines on it . a 5th grade kid can do it .



DBP95 said:


> Oh no your 054AP in Shanghai, we can’t let the indian got it


please save our type54s before you surrender to india  gen modi will drink cow cola in shanghai next sunday 10:25am

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohsin A

PakSword said:


> Chinese made LCD is gone!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040



LMAO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

rishav said:


> Now you are crying and also triggered .



I am speechless to this kind of person, inferiority complexity sure give them mental disease

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

dharmi said:


> US intelligence believes 35 Chinese soldiers were killed in border fight with India
> 
> first news from credibly non Indian media, go debunk this one, folks.


USA is more enemy of china the india . please play with something else .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

PakSword said:


> Chinese made LCD is gone!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040



He will go buy a new China made TV next week. He needed a excuse to get rid of this model.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## blain2

Chinese may not be disclosing their casualties for two reasons.

a) If they announce theirs and they are less than India's, the clamor for response in India will increase and that may not be the right thing if both sides are trying to tamp down tensions.
b) If the Chinese casualties are higher, then the demands for revenge will become an issue in China.

Factually speaking, we know nothing about the Chinese casualties except a Chinese editor suggesting there are some. The number "40" being thrown about by some could be injured + dead or entirely made up. We know there were hurt and possibly dead troops on the Chinese side as well given rocks and clubs weren't just flying on one side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Leishangthem said:


> Fake news,not that US is trustworthy to begin with.
> That site is some shoddy attention seeking website ,US intelligence never said that officially.
> That site may be one of those fake pro -india site that BBC warned about once.


Indian media reports are painting the opposite picture, of this allegedly being a 'pre-planned action by China'.

“What happened in Galwan was premeditated and planned action by China which was responsible for the sequence of events.” -- Indian EAM Jaishankar
https://www.news18.com/news/india/i...-army-pla-line-of-actual-control-2673359.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

rishav said:


> Certainly not pakistani satellite . I can assure you that much



Don't be obsessed with Pakistan. Be obsessed with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Troops build up behind front lines bhai not in front. China control the two peaks of Galwan Valley facing Syok River. Its Galwan is controlled by India, then what was the clash all about? Common sense?


Galwan valley is controlled by India. Clash may have occured because Indian troops mistakenly entered Chinese side.


----------



## Trailer23

F-22Raptor said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true


No offense, but when an article starts with 'American intelligence believes', I consider it b.s. 'cause they aren't on site.

Its also interesting that US has made their own assessment 'bout China being humiliated by its Armed Forces.

The US just wants to make certain that China doesn't pass 'em as The Super Power and is peddling information hoping it'll gain momentum Worldwide. Not sure if it'll be a success.

If the US truly feel that they can make an impact, they outta get in bed with India. Not sure how well that'll turn out. 20 Years down the line we'll be seeing Trump Jr. looking for an Exit Plan 2.0 to get reelected.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

PakSword said:


> Chinese made LCD is gone!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040


They threw the LCD to kill the Indian NEWS channels as they can not tell the truth.

All computers and monitors are also made in china. Why no one has done some thing similar with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

An observation. Indians are not challenging China but rather showing their discontent on what has happened, partly blaming their government and partly their military leaders who have no idea how to manage this situation. After all, who sends their soldiers to liberate occupied territory bare hand?

I am afraid some frustrated Indians might burn the Indian flag because they are angry at the state and also because Indian flags are made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 313ghazi

The Chinese defintely took some casulties, the silence on their part speaks volumes. Clearly they don't want to escalate this conflict more than it already has.


----------



## Imran Khan

Morpheus said:


> He will go buy a new China made TV next week. He needed a excuse to get rid of this model.


you think they are stupids ? this TV may be damaged already just for show off they are doing it ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

PakSword said:


> Chinese made LCD is gone!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040


Very backward people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> Galwan valley is controlled by India. Clash may have occured because Indian troops mistakenly entered Chinese side.


may be - shell be - will be - if - but this is all your lives man . last time was f-16 now this . mander ka ghanta hai india koi bhi baja jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> They threw the LCD to kill the Indian NEWS channels as they can not tell the truth.
> 
> All computers and monitors are also made in china. Why no one has done some thing similar with them


Idiots don't know they have already paid for that LCD and they can change channels to avoid Indian news channels.

But anyway, when you see Indians claiming victory on this very thread, you can expect anything and everything from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

dharmi said:


> US intelligence believes 35 Chinese soldiers were killed in border fight with India
> 
> first news from credibly non Indian media, go debunk this one, folks.



Since when allies are consideres neutral or unbiased and hence credible? But it does look like this is the max USA could do to support india's cause.

Debunked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

F-22Raptor said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true


US Media = Indian Media - in credibility.
I heard someone just discovered the WMDs in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Morpheus

Zohair Alam said:


> Since when allies are consideres neutral or unbiased and hence credible? But it does look like this is the max USA could do to support india's cause.
> 
> Debunked.



Isn't this the same USA that said there were WMD in Iraq, and that they had won in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

River where Indians were commiting hara kiri is not even near the mountain top. Supposedly within Indian territory. Quite pathetic Indians cannot even defend their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

People should stop comparing the number of death in both sides. It was an accident to prove their ego by both the groups. Number is meaningless. It should not have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

RB200 said:


> Very backward people



More than backwards, stone age mentality lol


----------



## Imran Khan

the same US intelligence whom belive WMD in iraq ?????????

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-an-intelligence-failure-or-white-house-spin/

https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/


https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...28/ari-fleischer-iraq-lies-george-w-bush-wmds

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## maverick1977

THe lynching of Indian soldiers will have prolonged psychological implications of future Indian fighting force. I think their defense will completely crumble based on current circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

graphican said:


> An observation. Indians are not challenging China but rather showing their discontent on what has happened, partly blaming their government and partly their military leaders who have no idea how to manage this situation. After all, who sends their soldiers to liberate occupied territory bare hand?
> 
> I am afraid some frustrated Indians might start torching their national flags because they are made in China.



Abhi tak har cheez Pakistan ki copy karte rahay ho. Aj bhi indian army ne jawano ko saray means aur weapons use karne ki ijazat de di. Yeh bhi Pakistan se copy kia when post-Salala, GHQ ne Pakistani faujio ko USA par fire back karne ki ijazat de di thi.

Is mushkil se nikalne k liye bhi Pakistan se Track 2 diplomacy rastay help maang lo k kesay nikla jaye

Or 56" ego too arrogant to contact Pakistan for that?


----------



## Rizwan Alam

US intelligence  They are still searching weapon of mass destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Kai Liu said:


> Language is one issue. There are a lot of useless people in our propaganda department too...


Yes I agree. I think the Chinese policy of keeping low profile and concentrating on what matters, building economy up and at costs avoiding confrontation [at point of looking meek] worked wonders but now is time for China to up the ante. Which I think under Xi is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Can't trust US intelligence. Habitual liars. Proven with the Iraqi WMD lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.



India has confirmed that all the fighting took place on the Indian side of the LAC.


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

i think India first see what is their faults such as equipment that are necessary for a soldier to defend itself in any ESCALATION & TRAINING to increase the ability of its soldiers PHYSICALLY & MENTALLY instead of competition in number game. with these condition India will not win a even 1 front war
A VIGOROUS TRAINING that the soldier have full confidence on its own that he can fight & kill the enemy instead of jumping from cliff or in river.
i think that every fight will fight PHYSICALLY but VICTORY come from PSYCHOLOGICALLY. I MIGHT BE WRONG.


----------



## q12093487q

silent_poison said:


> Galwan valley is controlled by India. Clash may have occured because *Indian troops mistakenly entered Chinese side*.


Wow，so you admit it's india‘s fault not china's？Now tell your fellow indians to stop calling for revenge and apologize to China ，then we can make peace shall we？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Morpheus said:


> Isn't this the same USA that said there were WMD in Iraq, and that they had won in Afghanistan



yes yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

silent_poison said:


> Today's satellite images have proved Chinese pushed out of Galwan. This is only possible if PLA had heavy casualties.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273165002703331328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Get out china.... sponsor chinese vivo mobile 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Time to take stock*...with studied detachment...
> 
> Since, it is not just about *India vs. China* but rather the *Future of Asian Century*.... that in a couple of decades *Asia might become Sovereign and Free Again!!!*
> 
> *We all are going to die*...one prays for peaceful, honourable death for one's self and others....
> Life is harsh as it is... at least Death could be beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> *The Context of Current Evolving Situation:*
> 
> The Chinese have historic claims..with added facts... on Ladakh.. even during the *BritishRaj *they didn't agree to any of the settlements proposed by the British be it in Culcutta or else where... the Chinese didn't relenquish their claims... hence there was no 'border' between *ImperialBritian *and *China*...*even in the last Dynasty time.
> 
> Despite being destroyed with Opium and Burning down of the SummerPalace*... the Chinese as people and State had a sense of themselves.... although forced to lease *HongKong *and *Maccau*... but with a timeline of return to* The MiddleKingdom.*
> 
> *BritishIndia *was not only *CrownColony *but a *state fashioned in BritishImage*...with railroads, roads, education, administration (Babucracy), judiciary, police and of course, armed forces.... a modern state architecture...functioning to the benefit of the BritishRuling...
> *
> China couldn't be colonised as BritishIndia hence*... the *ChineseState *remained a continuation of the *MandrinSystem *... until the *LongMarch ended the CivilWar* and China became *PRC*.... even then a backward state compared to BritishIndia!
> 
> We must recall *TheGreatGame* between *Czarist Imperial Russia* and *BritishEmpire *.... playing out in CentralAsia...* Kashmir was then also a very StrategicArea .... *
> 
> With Communists in China and USSR in CentralAsia...the *ImperialMinds *were looking at a *LongGame *of the ensuing *ColdWar*... Sino-USSR as one block at that time..
> 
> *The Rise of* *ModernTurkey *after the dismantling of the Ottomons was a lesson for the *Geostrategists *of the West to not let another *IndpendentActor *emerge from the *IslamicWorld *that could pose a threat to the emerging Global Power Architecture of that time.
> 
> Had it not been for *OurElders *...there wouldn't have been a Pakistan... *because the Geostrategists wanted to create a SuperIndianState against the Soviets and the Chinese block... *
> 
> We wanted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But agreeing to it would create a *Powerful Muslim State* that could become not only a *catalyst for other muslims states* but could might shift the *PowerBalance *... designed/intended by the Victors of the GreatWar!
> 
> *The evidence of which was seen with German alliance/partnership with the OurTurkishState.... thoughts were of OilPipeline from Iraq to Balkans on to Berlin!!!*
> 
> *BritishIndia was GeoConstruct of an Empire as its GreatColony...a kinda consolidated landmass under the Rules Britania!*
> 
> *BrentwoodsAgreement *needed a clearly defined *WorldOrder*... hence, the *Geostrategist *left behind a *FunctioningModernState *and named it India!
> 
> *Its purpose:*
> 
> *To Keep China Out!*
> 
> *To Keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> In 1950s the* Indian-British-US intelligence* was at works to create troubles in Tibet to cut the size of China... *it didn't workout as planned.*
> 
> *Annexation of Sikkim *and *SouthTibet *were the *earliest forms of ColourRevolutions*... and it was done with the full backing of the* Both ColdWarrior Blocks*...since, by this time China had separated from USSR.
> 
> TibetanGovernmnent in Exile was the followup Project of the same enterprise... with *India playing its intended role.*
> 
> It is, also, imperative to understand that the so-called *Non-AlignedMovement **was designed to divide the GlobalSouth *...wean it away from the Soviet Ingress...hence, *it was an Anglo-American Porject with frontman India/Nehru.*
> 
> Without going into Pak-India conflict...and focusing only on the Sino-Indian equation... we can see the consistency of policies from both *China *and *BritishIndia*....
> 
> *Nehru's Forward Policy needs to be seen as the Geostrategic Containment of China Project*... though it ended equally bad as Tibet Project.
> 
> *IndianState *policy towards China, to this day, *remains the continuation of the BritishIndia* and later on *Anglo-American policies*.... hence, this new *Concerts of Democracies, Quads or IndoPacificCommand* ...*shouldn't be seen as something new*. *Becuase, it is NOT!*
> 
> In the last two decades the promotion of *India as CounterWeight* to China in the *CombinedWestern *media and helping it to join various fora which are part the existing *WesternWorldOrder *arhitectural pieces...* all is the continuation of Keeping China Out!*
> 
> However, *KKH *was the *first Chinese piece on the GrandGame of Go* ...which has evolved into CPEC ...and despite its *War of Terror and Hybridwar on Pakistan*... *India has failed to Keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> *With StrategicAgreements with the Quad*... the ports and bases in India become available to the Quaderz... and *India building Military Infrastructure nearest to XinJiang and Tibet... is the Continuation of ForwardPolicy of the ImerprialIndia.*
> 
> *The BroaderPicture:*
> 
> With new, old *ColdWar *started by the US is to preserve the *DollarSystem *which has benefited the US led *CombinedWest *enormusly...also, giving the US freedom to print money without consequence.... *China is the ONLY state which can defuse/reduce the PrintingPower* ...and withit the *Vitality of the DollarSystem. *
> 
> *India as GeoConstruct was always part of the WesternWorldOrder* ...from which it benefited....both in *Aid *and *Diplomatic support/cover* ...shielding its *WarCrimes *against *PakKashmiris *despite the UN reports!!!
> 
> Since, the early 90s India has been overtly in the *WesternCamp *and the process has been accelearting with the *NRIs *pushing for greater *Indo-Western Alliance against China and Pakistan.*
> 
> The *Decoupling *from China is not a new Project but a continuation of a process started under Obama with *AsiaPivot*... making *India as CentralPiece in this ChinaContainment Strategy* as the *Frontline State Against China*... *with continous bashing of Pakistan to keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> *The Failure of BloodBorders Project* and consequent exit from *Kabulistan *has left the Planners with lesser options against China's XinJiang... for now it is just passing *Senate Bills* and *MediaRhetorics*... same for Tibet or HongKong!
> 
> *India's failure to put boots on the ground in Kabulistan* was the *first failure* of the *Built up Narrative of India as GreatPower*... *second failure was 27thFeb19*.... exposing that the *Emperor has NO Clothes!*
> 
> *SouthChinaSea would remain a PhotoOp for FNPs*... *with studied disengagement from both China and Quad to keep it a managable levels...*
> 
> *The refusal of the PacificNations to host the US BMs leaves the US with lesser options of pressure points.. herein, the Indo-US StrategicAgreement become of more CriticalValue for the US...*
> 
> *It is in this background that the Ladakh has become too strategic for both the US and China!!!*
> 
> The Chinese leadership tried all to *wean India away from the CombinedWest *but the *IndianState had/has Imperial Impulse it cann't resist... *
> 
> The *PLA *moving in on Ladakh at the *StrategicPoints *and in consolidated manner is a *PreventiveMove *rather than an Agressive one...
> 
> *The SCO/EurasianUnion and BRI* are all complimentary to create *Openings *from the intended *Containment of China* ...
> 
> *Gawadar *in this context become something else altogether... that is the reason for the *Rent-a-Terrorist violence in Balochistan*... *BLA **being fully supported by India*.. the last year's Attack on the Chinese Consulate in Karachi... or PC attack in Gawadar or the recent spike in terrorism against *PakArmedForces *and *Civilians *need to be seen the broader context!
> 
> In short, the PLA had to move in!
> 
> *Disecting the Sino-Indian Stand-off:*
> 
> *The PLA came in with utmost clarity of purpose and with enough men and material to establish FACTS on the Ground! *
> 
> *It was/is a reaction to 5thAug19 of unilateral actions of India* and *in doing so nulifying all previous agreements with China regarding Ladakh!*
> 
> *Modi shot the first bullet! *
> 
> Now either China could accept the new *IndianStatusQuo *or *Create a new ChineseStatusQuo*... China chose the later.
> 
> Since, the Chinese don't recognise any border with India in the *IndianOccupiedKashmir*..therefore, *Ladakh*... it doesn't matter where Indian troops relocate in Ladakh... *the Chinese will keep extending the LAC in Ladakh. *
> 
> *The Strategic Aim of China now is clear:* *ChineseLadakh *having *Direct Borders with GB! *Another road network from *Tibet feeding into CPEC. *
> 
> What appears from the news...is that the Indians troops tried to move in to expel the Chinese workers and gain territory to have a better position or increase negotiation power.
> *
> Looking at the numbers involved it doesn't appear to be some hot-tempers getting out of control*...but an* Indian Operation gone rather belly up* as @Signalian has outlined/analysed pages back!
> 
> If *Mr. Pravin* is calling it* 'The Chinese Death Squad'* ... massacring the Indian troops then we can safely say that something horriblly went wrong with the Indian Plans and the Chinese were prepared, ready and *determined to Impose the new ChineseStatusQuo!*
> 
> *We have seen the engineering of the news about Indian losses*.... how they appeared in a controlled, managed manner... also, doubling the Chinese losses to balance out the impact on the Indian public, already conditioned to believe in *IndianSupremecy*....
> 
> Though the *IndianArmy *statement was a little crest fallen... *could be a tactic as well*...so too premature to draw conclusions about it.
> 
> Modi has also said a few words and broken _*Omerta Oath*_...by saying :_* They (IndianTroops) died while killing them (the Chinese)!*_
> 
> Herein, the Indian media* Manufacturing of Consent* plays well for Indians... aided by the *FaceSaving*, *understated statements from the PLA*.... still *Framing IndianAgression* and giving the acceptance of the new *ChineseStatusQuo* by the Indians an exit strategy.... *under the garb of 'De-escalation'!*
> 
> For now we can only conclude that something *Massive *has happened and *both sides are in evaluation mode for the next steps... *
> 
> *Possible Outcomes of the Death Toll:*
> 
> *1-* China keeps the understatements going ..leaving the room open for the Indians to accept the new *ChineseStatusQuo
> 
> 2- *India fights back to establish the Aug5th19 *IndianStatusQuo*
> 
> *3-* Both sides dig in and *Eyeball-to-Eyeball* situation ensues..with occasional clubbing of eachother
> 
> *4-* The *US *takes the lead and the *CombinedWest *raises the *MediaRhetoric *against the 'Chinese Agression' painting India as victim.... *which would benefit the US but not India or Modi*
> 
> *5- Russia *tries to come in... to mediate through SCO platform or Trilateral format... providing India as safe exist from the quick-sands it is now stuck in
> 
> *6-* The UN already has made a soundbite... which might help in the *MediaSphere *but will not extricate India
> 
> *7-* *India will accelarte agression on* *CeaseFireLine *...not only to vent its frustration but also to *discourage Pakistan* from taking advantage of its predicament... as the *IndianMedia *has already started Framing the current Sino-Indian Stand-off as Sino-Pak Combined Enterprise!
> 
> 
> Regardless, of the outcomes/scenarios one thing is now quite certain that in its new role as *Frontline State Against China* ... *India has paid the first price and its Media Crafted Image of Great/Regional Power has come under very serious pressure..with long term strategic consequences in SouthAsia and SouthEastAsia!*
> 
> *The Difference between Rhetoric and Reality becomes nakedly clear when the Rubber Hits to Road... *
> 
> *A War between India and China will put the Region and Asia decades back in terms of climb towards Real Sovereignity and Actual Freedom... the Key Components of an Asian Century!!!*
> 
> One can only hope that a* Paradigm Shift *happens in the* Indian Imperial Mindset*... and it can see with *Clarity that the ThreeNulearPowers* ...joined at the hip...cann't afford any conflict... let alone a military one.
> 
> *Just a Thought:* What Could be the *Net Global Power Balance Effect* if there is a *TrilateralEconomicBlock* between China, Pakistan and India?
> 
> For now we can only pray that *Sanity *pervails and no miscalculations happens... otherwise, *The Biggest Can of Worms will be opened and looser will be Asians!*
> 
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @jaibi @Foxtrot Alpha @Major Sam @Shotgunner51 @Signalian @Blacklight @PakSword @BHarwana @LeGenD @StormBreaker @Ace of Spades @masterchief_mirza @Arsalan @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus @HRK @ThePatriotReport @RescueRanger @Indus Pakistan @OsmanAli98 @dbc


Say "No to McMahon Line".






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McMahon_Line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

q12093487q said:


> Wow，so you admit it's india‘s fault not china's？Now tell your fellow indians to stop calling for revenge and apologize to China ，then we can make peace shall we？



*Phone call between External Affairs Minister, Dr. S. Jaishankar and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi*
June 17, 2020


The External Affairs Minister and the State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi, had a phone conversation this afternoon on recent developments in Ladakh.
EAM conveyed the protest of the Government of India in the strongest terms on the violent face-off in Galwan Valley on 15 June 2020. He recalled that at the meeting of senior Military Commanders held on 6th June, an agreement was reached on de-escalation and disengagement along the Line of Actual Control (LAC). Ground commanders were meeting regularly to implement this consensus throughout the last week. While there was some progress, the Chinese side sought to erect a structure in Galwan valley on our side of the LAC. While this became a source of dispute, the Chinese side took pre-meditated and planned action that was directly responsible for the resulting violence and casualties. It reflected an intent to change the facts on ground in violation of all our agreements to not change the status quo.
EAM underlined that this unprecedented development will have a serious impact on the bilateral relationship. The need of the hour was for the Chinese side to reassess its actions and take corrective steps. The two sides should scrupulously and sincerely implement the understanding that was reached by the Senior Commanders on 6th June. Troops of both sides should also abide by the bilateral agreements and protocols. They should strictly respect and observe the Line of Actual Control and should not take any unilateral action to alter it.
The State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, on his part, conveyed the Chinese position on recent developments.
At the conclusion of the discussion, it was agreed that the overall situation would be handled in a responsible manner, and both sides would implement the disengagement understanding of 6 June sincerely. Neither side would take any action to escalate matters and instead, ensure peace and tranquillity as per bilateral agreements and protocols.
New Delhi
June 17, 2020

https://www.mea.gov.in/press-releas...r_and_Foreign_Minister_of_China_HE_Mr_Wang_Yi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Imran Khan said:


> USA is more enemy of china the india . please play with something else .





Zohair Alam said:


> Since when allies are consideres neutral or unbiased and hence credible? But it does look like this is the max USA could do to support india's cause.
> 
> Debunked.



_Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey 

aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li 

vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho

aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !

Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

Indus Pakistan said:


> I believe you brought "faith" into it. Do you want me to quote it? The Chinese prevailed because of superior training, determination, discipline, driven by nationalism and underpinned by a very strong work ethic. Very qualities, secular qualities that when used in the civilian domain has turned China into a global economic powerhouse. Lesson here for Pakistan. Point being. *Praying does not make armies*. Training does. I know you carry the halo on your shoulder of being ex-military or whatever but I also know a thing or two. Good day !


If you believe and worship the technology, then it is too bad because American + 40 nato countries' technology idol is broken down by the Taliban's Allah Tawakal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

MODI speaks....what a DEFEATED FACE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952


----------



## Sharma Ji

xyx007 said:


> If you believe and worship the technology, then it is too bad because American + 40 nato countries' technology idol is broken down by the Taliban's Allah Tawakal.


bullshit, taliban are only stealing NATO weapons and gear and trying to copy all their tactics best they can.


----------



## AsianLion

India responds, India's winning war:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158611106669673

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _



Samjhan tau main apko kuch nahi sakta

but stop counting bodies of downed soldiers as you would count runs in cricket

tab apko khud se samajh ayega


----------



## Enigma SIG

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maal li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _


Meri darkhwast hai aap apna dimag istemal karain.


----------



## xeuss

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> MODI speaks....what a DEFEATED FACE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952



I though India was already instigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Can anyone find resemblence in the following two statements:

1 - Vey maartay maartay maray hain
2 - Abhinandan F-16 giratay giratay gira

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight



Shit happened .... Indians got SLAUGHTERED

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hualushui

Imran Khan said:


> the same US intelligence whom belive WMD in iraq ?????????
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-an-intelligence-failure-or-white-house-spin/
> 
> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/
> 
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...28/ari-fleischer-iraq-lies-george-w-bush-wmds


The washing powder has expired, Americans should pay $5 for a new bottle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> MODI speaks....what a DEFEATED FACE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952



He looks very sad with his ego and 56inch chest bursted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

xeuss said:


> I though India was already instigated.


Yeah what's up with that. India should've declared an official war by now. Or a surgical strike or two. Instead I hear crickets chirping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _


its very simple 
you guys did not understand it and its your fault . indian media is on indian side not neutral . and that was not claim it was fact . who know 40 indians dead and india say 20 ? indian media is mouth peiece of GOI . i did not belive anything come from indian media . about 20 dead indians its admitting of indians not a news for us . and rest about china is BS they catch you guys in trap . they were ready to teach you a lesson and they did it . rest is history now .


----------



## Saho

So, who won the medieval battle? Anymore upcoming battles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

PakSword said:


> Can anyone find resemblence in the following two statements:
> 
> 1 - Vey maartay maartay maray hain
> 2 - Abhinandan F-16 giratay giratay gira



Modi bas China ka naam lete lete nahi liya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Enigma SIG said:


> Yeah what's up with that. India should've declared an official war by now. Or a surgical strike or two. Instead I hear crickets chirping.



(Fictional) Surgical Strike will happen. Let the Bihar elections get a little bit closer.

The pictures of each of those from the 16th Bihar Regiment that were killed will be seen at every poll rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Zohair Alam said:


> Modi bas China ka naam lete lete nahi liya


56in ki hogai lg ra us ki lol.


----------



## GeHAC

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> MODI speaks....what a DEFEATED FACE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952


The response from both sides already says alot regarding the situation. For China,this border clash is not even the hottest news in a day which phone calls between FMs is enough. For indians, this clash will keep airing for a whole week and now top national leader has to pacify his fellow citizens. Strength talks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Areesh said:


> Pakistanis since yesterday on this thread
> 
> View attachment 642468





Yaar..kahan se banai yeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Zohair Alam said:


> Samjhan tau main apko kuch nahi sakta
> 
> but stop counting bodies of downed soldiers as you would count runs in cricket
> 
> tab apko khud se samajh ayega


Bhai, that's how it works in this neighbourhood. Tit for Tat, body counts must be repaid, no always with interest, but scores are always settled, in ways overt and covert. 

Pakistani ho kay aisi baat karte ho, you lot of PDF know better. 

Other team makes a score, you must chase it down, go ask some real forces people, the Army in particular. 



Enigma SIG said:


> Meri darkhwast hai aap apna dimag istemal karain.


Kya galat bola ? I'd been waiting myself for some non Indian sources to comment on it and posted the first real non Indian one I found. 

Why are the Chinese khamosh ?


----------



## scorpionx

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _


Koi nehi samjhayega. Never expect such level of maturity in this forum which now looks like a fb, yt comment section. You can just watch and enjoy when pathetic trolls get free hand for their verbal diarrhea. Who got time for critical thinking here? Those who used to are long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

In the absence of any information coming from China for this long, US intelligence sources are the only source of neutral information we have on China's casualties. 

Love how Pakistanis believed unnamed US officials completely when they claimed that all Pakistani F-16 were accounted for after the clash with Indian Air Force. Then they were very unbiased. But now suddenly they are biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Enigma SIG

dharmi said:


> Kya galat bola ? I'd been waiting myself for some non Indian sources to comment on it and posted the first real non Indian one I found.
> 
> Why are the Chinese khamosh ?


Every other Indian is harping the same. Tum logon ki aqal ghaans charne chali gai hai kia?


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DBP95

GeHAC said:


> The response from both sides already says alot regarding the situation. For China,this border clash is not even the hottest news in a day which phone calls between FMs is enough. For indians, this clash will keep airing for a whole week and now top national leader has to pacify his fellow citizens. Strength talks a lot.


And the tension in North Korea’s direction makes the india which is secondary strategic direction less noticeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

scorpionx said:


> Koi nehi samjhayega. Never expect such level of maturity in this forum. You can just watch and enjoy when pathetic trolls get open support for their verbal diarrhea.


so you want us to be mature and believe indian media ? we are better armature no need to be that level of maturity when someone believe Indian media .indian media is most rubbish media on earth . no one can beat them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

scorpionx said:


> Koi nehi samjhayega. Never expect such level of maturity in this forum which now looks like a fb, yt comment section. You can just watch and enjoy when pathetic trolls get free hand for their verbal diarrhea. Who got time for critical thinking here? Those who used to are long gone.


Nai acha lagta forum to yahan aate q ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*India-China clash: Modi says soldiers' deaths 'will not be in vain'*

5 minutes ago
India's prime minister has said the deaths of at least 20 soldiers in a fight with Chinese troops in a disputed Himalayan border area "will not be in vain".

Narendra Modi said India would be "proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese" in the clash in the Ladakh region on Monday.

Soldiers reportedly brawled with sticks, bats and bamboo sticks studded with nails. No shots were fired.

Both sides blamed each other.

It is the first deadly clash between the two sides in the border area, in the disputed Kashmir region, in at least 45 years. Some Indian soldiers are still believed to be missing.

India's army said China also suffered casualties but Beijing has given no details.

The Indian statement notes that injured soldiers were "exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain".

As each side traded accusations, India said China had tried to "unilaterally change the status quo". Beijing accused Indian troops of "attacking Chinese personnel".

The two armies later held talks to try to defuse tensions.

*What happened?*
The fighting occurred in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, which lies between China's Tibet and India's Ladakh.

Indian media say soldiers engaged in direct hand-to-hand combat, with some "beaten to death". During the fight, one newspaper reported, others fell or were pushed into a river.




The Indian army initially said a colonel and two soldiers had died. It later said that "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty" and died from their injuries, taking the "total that were killed in action to 20".

"I understand that some [further] Indian soldiers went missing. The Indian side is still working to release them from the Chinese custody," defence analyst Ajai Shukla told the BBC.

Indian forces appear to have been massively outnumbered by Chinese troops.

A senior Indian military official told the BBC there were 55 Indians versus 300 Chinese, who he described as "the Death Squad".

"They hit our boys on the head with metal batons wrapped in barbed wire. Our boys fought with bare hands," the officer, who did not want to be named, said.

His account, which could not be verified, tallies with other reports in the Indian media detailing the savagery of the combat.




Image copyrightREUTERS
Image captionA satellite image of Galwan Valley shows the rocky and barren terrain
The clash has provoked protests in India, with people burning Chinese flags.

Addressing the confrontation for the first time in a televised address on Wednesday, Prime Minister Modi said: "India wants peace but when provoked, India is capable of giving a fitting reply, be it any kind of situation.

"The country will be proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese."

He said he wanted to "assure the nation" the loss of the soldiers would "not be in vain". "For us, the unity and sovereignty of the country is the most important," he added.

China has accused India of crossing the border onto the Chinese side. Its foreign ministry said on Wednesday it wanted to avoid further clashes but gave no further details.

It has not confirmed how many of its personnel died or were injured. The BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.

Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.

This is not the first time the two nuclear-armed neighbours have fought without conventional firearms on the border. India and China have a history of face-offs and overlapping territorial claims along the more than 3,440km (2,100 mile), poorly drawn Line of Actual Control (LAC) separating the two sides.





*India shows restraint*
*Analysis by Geeta Pandey, BBC News, Delhi*

The first comments from the Indian government on the violent standoff on the Chinese border came nearly 24 hours after the news broke on Tuesday.

And Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his cabinet colleagues - the defence minister and the home minister - have chosen their words carefully.

Usually boastful and given to grandstanding, Mr Modi and his ministers have displayed utmost restraint in their public messages this time, mostly sticking to mourning the loss of soldiers.

The prime minister did say: "India wants peace but, if instigated, it is capable of giving a befitting reply." But this is seen as aimed more at his political rivals and supporters domestically, rather than as a warning to Beijing.

China is not Pakistan and memories of the humiliating defeat in the 1962 war are all too real for any misadventure.





*How tense is the area?*
The LAC is poorly demarcated. The presence of rivers, lakes and snowcaps means the line can shift. The soldiers either side - representing two of the world's largest armies - come face-to-face at many points.

Border patrols have often bumped into each other, resulting in occasional scuffles.


The last firing on the border happened in 1975 when four Indian soldiers were killed in a remote pass in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh. The clash was variously described by former diplomats as an ambush and an accident.

But no bullets have been fired since.

At the root of this is a 1996 bilateral agreement that says "neither side shall open fire... conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometres of the Line of Actual Control".









But there have been tense confrontations along the border in recent weeks. In May Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows on the border at Pangong Lake, also in Ladakh, and in the north-eastern Indian state of Sikkim.

India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan Valley and says China occupies 38,000 sq km (14,700 sq miles) of its territory. Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.

The two countries have fought only one war so far, in 1962, when India suffered a humiliating defeat.

There are several reasons why tensions are rising again now - but competing strategic goals lie at the root.

The two countries have devoted extensive money and manpower to building roads, bridges, rail links and air fields along the disputed border.

Both India and China see each other's construction efforts as calculated moves to gain a tactical advantage, and tensions often flare up when either announces a major project.

Following the latest clash between China and India, the United Nations urged both sides "to exercise maximum restraint".

"We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de-escalate the situation," UN associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said.

India also disputes part of Kashmir - an ethnically diverse Himalayan region covering about 140,000 sq km - with Pakistan.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53073338


----------



## F-22Raptor

American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.

The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.

According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Imran Khan said:


> so you want us to be mature and believe indian media ? we are better armature no need to be that level of maturity when someone believe Indian media .indian media is most rubbish media on earth . no one can beat them .


That casualty figure you are constantly cheering about came from that rubbish media only kiyun ki huzoor ne toh kuch bola hi nhi. And this is why I said no one have time here to think. Rehen do bhai.


----------



## Imran Khan

beijingwalker said:


> *India-China clash: Modi says soldiers' deaths 'will not be in vain'*
> 
> 5 minutes ago
> India's prime minister has said the deaths of at least 20 soldiers in a fight with Chinese troops in a disputed Himalayan border area "will not be in vain".
> 
> Narendra Modi said India would be "proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese" in the clash in the Ladakh region on Monday.
> 
> Soldiers reportedly brawled with sticks, bats and bamboo sticks studded with nails. No shots were fired.
> 
> Both sides blamed each other.
> 
> It is the first deadly clash between the two sides in the border area, in the disputed Kashmir region, in at least 45 years. Some Indian soldiers are still believed to be missing.
> 
> India's army said China also suffered casualties but Beijing has given no details.
> 
> The Indian statement notes that injured soldiers were "exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain".
> 
> As each side traded accusations, India said China had tried to "unilaterally change the status quo". Beijing accused Indian troops of "attacking Chinese personnel".
> 
> The two armies later held talks to try to defuse tensions.
> 
> *What happened?*
> The fighting occurred in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, which lies between China's Tibet and India's Ladakh.
> 
> Indian media say soldiers engaged in direct hand-to-hand combat, with some "beaten to death". During the fight, one newspaper reported, others fell or were pushed into a river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian army initially said a colonel and two soldiers had died. It later said that "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty" and died from their injuries, taking the "total that were killed in action to 20".
> 
> "I understand that some [further] Indian soldiers went missing. The Indian side is still working to release them from the Chinese custody," defence analyst Ajai Shukla told the BBC.
> 
> Indian forces appear to have been massively outnumbered by Chinese troops.
> 
> A senior Indian military official told the BBC there were 55 Indians versus 300 Chinese, who he described as "the Death Squad".
> 
> "They hit our boys on the head with metal batons wrapped in barbed wire. Our boys fought with bare hands," the officer, who did not want to be named, said.
> 
> His account, which could not be verified, tallies with other reports in the Indian media detailing the savagery of the combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightREUTERS
> Image captionA satellite image of Galwan Valley shows the rocky and barren terrain
> The clash has provoked protests in India, with people burning Chinese flags.
> 
> Addressing the confrontation for the first time in a televised address on Wednesday, Prime Minister Modi said: "India wants peace but when provoked, India is capable of giving a fitting reply, be it any kind of situation.
> 
> "The country will be proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese."
> 
> He said he wanted to "assure the nation" the loss of the soldiers would "not be in vain". "For us, the unity and sovereignty of the country is the most important," he added.
> 
> China has accused India of crossing the border onto the Chinese side. Its foreign ministry said on Wednesday it wanted to avoid further clashes but gave no further details.
> 
> It has not confirmed how many of its personnel died or were injured. The BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.
> 
> Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
> 
> This is not the first time the two nuclear-armed neighbours have fought without conventional firearms on the border. India and China have a history of face-offs and overlapping territorial claims along the more than 3,440km (2,100 mile), poorly drawn Line of Actual Control (LAC) separating the two sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India shows restraint*
> *Analysis by Geeta Pandey, BBC News, Delhi*
> 
> The first comments from the Indian government on the violent standoff on the Chinese border came nearly 24 hours after the news broke on Tuesday.
> 
> And Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his cabinet colleagues - the defence minister and the home minister - have chosen their words carefully.
> 
> Usually boastful and given to grandstanding, Mr Modi and his ministers have displayed utmost restraint in their public messages this time, mostly sticking to mourning the loss of soldiers.
> 
> The prime minister did say: "India wants peace but, if instigated, it is capable of giving a befitting reply." But this is seen as aimed more at his political rivals and supporters domestically, rather than as a warning to Beijing.
> 
> China is not Pakistan and memories of the humiliating defeat in the 1962 war are all too real for any misadventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How tense is the area?*
> The LAC is poorly demarcated. The presence of rivers, lakes and snowcaps means the line can shift. The soldiers either side - representing two of the world's largest armies - come face-to-face at many points.
> 
> Border patrols have often bumped into each other, resulting in occasional scuffles.
> 
> 
> The last firing on the border happened in 1975 when four Indian soldiers were killed in a remote pass in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh. The clash was variously described by former diplomats as an ambush and an accident.
> 
> But no bullets have been fired since.
> 
> At the root of this is a 1996 bilateral agreement that says "neither side shall open fire... conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometres of the Line of Actual Control".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there have been tense confrontations along the border in recent weeks. In May Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows on the border at Pangong Lake, also in Ladakh, and in the north-eastern Indian state of Sikkim.
> 
> India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan Valley and says China occupies 38,000 sq km (14,700 sq miles) of its territory. Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.
> 
> The two countries have fought only one war so far, in 1962, when India suffered a humiliating defeat.
> 
> There are several reasons why tensions are rising again now - but competing strategic goals lie at the root.
> 
> The two countries have devoted extensive money and manpower to building roads, bridges, rail links and air fields along the disputed border.
> 
> Both India and China see each other's construction efforts as calculated moves to gain a tactical advantage, and tensions often flare up when either announces a major project.
> 
> Following the latest clash between China and India, the United Nations urged both sides "to exercise maximum restraint".
> 
> "We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de-escalate the situation," UN associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said.
> 
> India also disputes part of Kashmir - an ethnically diverse Himalayan region covering about 140,000 sq km - with Pakistan.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53073338




*ndia-China clash: Modi says soldiers' deaths 'will not be in vain'*

nothing new he say it every-time we kill their soldiers on LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Areesh said:


> Tum nai kaun sa is bandwidth sai rocket Mars par bhejna tha jo afsos ho raha hai


Afsoos is baat per ho raha k ham bandwidth ghalat logo per zaya kr rahe. All these insults and humiliation but Indians are so shameful that they keep on coming back.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

For Future reference 
India will carry out their famous Sir Jee Kal strike and immediately follow up with a massive psy ops with Indian media. Let me give a figure too of the chinese that will "die" in this strike (20x10=200).
And with that they will declare revenge has been taken and no further activities are planned.
On the opposite side reaction of Chinese would be interesting to note in this case as Indians wouldn't have done any on ground damage (may be a rock or 2 seeing the terrain ) so as to give no basis for Chinese to retaliate but Psy Ops would be declaring Indian Victory over China. Will China retaliate or not? And if it does to what extent? That we'll find out
Timeline for this is a week or 2 from today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## q12093487q

HalfMoon said:


> *Phone call between External Affairs Minister, Dr. S. Jaishankar and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi*
> June 17, 2020
> 
> 
> The External Affairs Minister and the State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi, had a phone conversation this afternoon on recent developments in Ladakh.
> EAM conveyed the protest of the Government of India in the strongest terms on the violent face-off in Galwan Valley on 15 June 2020. He recalled that at the meeting of senior Military Commanders held on 6th June, an agreement was reached on de-escalation and disengagement along the Line of Actual Control (LAC). Ground commanders were meeting regularly to implement this consensus throughout the last week. While there was some progress, the Chinese side sought to erect a structure in Galwan valley on our side of the LAC. While this became a source of dispute, the Chinese side took pre-meditated and planned action that was directly responsible for the resulting violence and casualties. It reflected an intent to change the facts on ground in violation of all our agreements to not change the status quo.
> EAM underlined that this unprecedented development will have a serious impact on the bilateral relationship. The need of the hour was for the Chinese side to reassess its actions and take corrective steps. The two sides should scrupulously and sincerely implement the understanding that was reached by the Senior Commanders on 6th June. Troops of both sides should also abide by the bilateral agreements and protocols. They should strictly respect and observe the Line of Actual Control and should not take any unilateral action to alter it.
> The State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, on his part, conveyed the Chinese position on recent developments.
> At the conclusion of the discussion, it was agreed that the overall situation would be handled in a responsible manner, and both sides would implement the disengagement understanding of 6 June sincerely. Neither side would take any action to escalate matters and instead, ensure peace and tranquillity as per bilateral agreements and protocols.
> New Delhi
> June 17, 2020
> 
> https://www.mea.gov.in/press-releas...r_and_Foreign_Minister_of_China_HE_Mr_Wang_Yi



But according to @slient_poison.it's indian troops crossed the line,india should apologize to china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Enigma SIG said:


> Nai acha lagta forum to yahan aate q ho!


Hume maza aata hai tumhari bewkufi dekh kr. Iss liye.


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273235193344622593

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

scorpionx said:


> That casualty figure you are constantly cheering about came from that rubbish media only kiyun ki huzur ne toh kuch bola hi nhi. And this is why I said no one have time here to think. Rehen do bhai.



Army Says _20 Indian Soldiers Killed_ in Ladakh Clash With Chinese

nope its not came from INDIAN MEDIA but from official indian military and PMO . if it was on indian media they will say we in fact find 2000 extra soldiers clones and now our forces are 1 million 2000 . we know your media is pathetic scum .

this is what i believed . even your forces are proven liars like painting own mig-21 paksitani flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

roski said:


> have you ever read this one?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Ofcourse, I actually posted that tweet on another thread when some pakistani members were claiming not even a single chinese soldier is killed


----------



## Terry Marlo

by that criteria:
Bolton the Walrus is going to tell the truth when the book comes out
Iraq has WMDs
Is that the best US can do to help out India?
US media is not neutral. Its a fucked up media CNN & fox are prime examples


----------



## Enigma SIG

F-22Raptor said:


> American intelligence believes 35 Chinese troops died, including one senior officer, a source familiar with that assessment tells U.S. News. The incident took place during a meeting in the mountainous region between the two sides – both of which had agreed to disarm – to determine how the two militaries would safely withdraw their presences from the region.
> 
> The meeting grew tense and resulted in a physical confrontation between the troops. According to the assessment, all of the casualties were from the use of batons and knives and from falls from the steep topography, the source says.
> 
> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...decades?context=amp&__twitter_impression=true


Funny how it is just one senior PLA officer so that India can save face and not escalate things further. Why not 2 or 10 PLA officers? Considering Indian assertions that they initially outnumbered the Chinese at the camp site.


----------



## Imran Khan

Enigma SIG said:


> Funny how it is just one senior PLA officer so that India can save face and not escalate things further. Why not 2 or 10 PLA officers? Considering Indian assertions that they initially outnumbered the Chinese at the camp site.


india always need support of IFS BUTS after every time someone beat them . since 27feb we are waiting for their revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

scorpionx said:


> Hume maza aata hai tumhari bewkufi dekh kr. Iss liye.


LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Imran Khan said:


> Army Says _20 Indian Soldiers Killed_ in Ladakh Clash With Chinese
> 
> nope its not came from INDIAN MEDIA but from official indian military and PMO . if it was on indian media they will say we in fact find 2000 extra soldiers clones and now our forces are 1 million 2000 . we know your media is pathetic scum .
> 
> this is what i believed . even your forces are proven liars like painting own mig-21 paksitani flags


What are you talking about? Long before army brief Indian media reported the casualty figure.


----------



## Rafi

Gandhi G in da house said:


> In the absence of any information coming from China for this long, US intelligence sources are the only source of neutral information we have on China's casualties.
> 
> Love how Pakistanis believed unnamed US officials completely when they claimed that all Pakistani F-16 were accounted for after the clash with Indian Air Force. Then they were very unbiased. But now suddenly they are biased.



This website has no credibility and if their Intel wanted to leak info it would be to WP or the NYT, even then they are hardly neutral. But all this is mute, when the PLA are firmly in occupation of the Galwan valley and around 60 square km of indian claimed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight



You woke up to a new reality where your ally Modi got his *** kicked. That is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

scorpionx said:


> That casualty figure you are constantly cheering about came from that rubbish media only kiyun ki huzoor ne toh kuch bola hi nhi. And this is why I said no one have time here to think. Rehen do bhai.


bus aik baat such hai

india apni auqaat se ziada bolta hai
or phir maar khata hai .
its nto time to control tangue and media ? i think in last 2 years you guys got so much humiliation form both fronts ab to hosh karo .wo tumhari 60km zameen bhi le gay or achi maar bhi mari
dosry ne tumhara jet mar giraya tum per missile mary or pilot ki dhulai ki

or kitni beizaati karao gay apni ? . india is not any power even nepal shouting you . come back in sense now man ;



scorpionx said:


> What are you talking about? Long before army brief Indian media reported the casualty figure.


and you thin we were satisfied ? when your media claimed 3 deaths we were saying its not 3 its more . go read in past pages almost everyone was saying a colonel can not be dead simply alone its long chian . how many people work under colonel ? and its true 20 dead still i think thee is some jhol jhal in this figure too ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _


Your US intelligence news has been discussed in the morning. People have questioned that already.


First of all, when the US intelligence approaches media, it goes to renowned media outlets. Secondly, US intelligence doesn't do damage assessment quickly. Thirdly, there was no presence of US intelligence on the ground. Lastly, the article's language of this low grade media outlet tells that it has been written on a request to please certain quarters or as an advertisement to increase viewership.


There is no credible media outlet sharing any intelligence information. US intelligence didn't disclose the damage assessment on 27th February too. When a renowned Foreign Policy's Pentagon official correspondent disclosed about "No F-16 was lost on 27th Feb".. it was based on credible information obtained after counting the number of jets in Pakistan. The news took time, it was based on expected count that is performed by US officials on a periodic basis on the inventory of US assets in Pakistan, with the agreement of Pakistani officials. Indians rubbished foreign policy's report, trolled the correspondent on Twitter so much that she had to come up with explanations.


There were other forensic experts who performed damage assessment of balakot strikes and found that no bomb hit any building in Pakistan and Pakistan's claim that a few trees were burnt/ destroyed was true. The same facts were repeated by one of the reporter Christine Fair, who is pro India and anti Pakistan. You guys started abusing her too on social media. Your retired brigadier trolled her in a conference and she had to take him to cleaners.


In short, when the experts will start disclosing their assessments, the whole world will know.. it will not be like US intelligence officials approaching an online news website which mostly deals with rankings of colleges, universities, cars etc (in that too, it is somewhat controversial).

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zohair Alam

dharmi said:


> _Yaar aap log mujhe ek bat samjhain. Indian media and establishment jab _reasonably transparent _ho kay sabko batati hai ki humarey kitney aadmi shaheed hue, pehle bola tha 3.. fir paanch.. fir bees ka bhi khulasa kara, shayad aagey aur bhi shaheed hongey
> 
> aur aap logon ne inki baat maan li
> 
> vohi media China ke figures ki baat kare, toh aap unko jhoota bolte ho
> 
> aaj USA ki media ne pehli baar apni intelligences sources quote kar ke kuch kaha hai.. and mashallah, aapne unpe bhi jhoot ka ilzaam laga dia fat se !
> 
> Meri darkhwast aapse bas itni hi hai, ki aap Cheen ki khamoshi pe bhi zara gaur karein _



wohi USA bolay F-16 nahi gira tau ap ko believe karne main diqqat ati

China jeet kar bhi khamosh rahay ga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Rafi said:


> This website has no credibility and if their Intel wanted to leak info it would be to WP or the NYT, even then they are hardly neutral. But all this is mute, when the PLA are firmly in occupation of the Galwan valley and around 60 square km of indian claimed territory.




US News and World Report is definitely a credible organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trailer23

F-22Raptor said:


> According to the U.S. assessment, the Chinese government considers the casualties among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.


Lets see it from different optics.
According to the Chinese assessment, the U.S government considers the casualties* among their troops as a humiliation for its armed forces and has not confirmed the numbers for fear of emboldening other adversaries, the source says.
*in Iraq & Afghanistan


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> Galwan valley is controlled by India. Clash may have occured because Indian troops mistakenly entered Chinese side.


Galwan River is located inside China except for 5km not claimed by China mate. Look at the map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

beijingwalker said:


> *India-China clash: Modi says soldiers' deaths 'will not be in vain'*
> 
> 5 minutes ago
> India's prime minister has said the deaths of at least 20 soldiers in a fight with Chinese troops in a disputed Himalayan border area "will not be in vain".
> 
> Narendra Modi said India would be "proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese" in the clash in the Ladakh region on Monday.
> 
> Soldiers reportedly brawled with sticks, bats and bamboo sticks studded with nails. No shots were fired.
> 
> Both sides blamed each other.
> 
> It is the first deadly clash between the two sides in the border area, in the disputed Kashmir region, in at least 45 years. Some Indian soldiers are still believed to be missing.
> 
> India's army said China also suffered casualties but Beijing has given no details.
> 
> The Indian statement notes that injured soldiers were "exposed to sub-zero temperatures in the high altitude terrain".
> 
> As each side traded accusations, India said China had tried to "unilaterally change the status quo". Beijing accused Indian troops of "attacking Chinese personnel".
> 
> The two armies later held talks to try to defuse tensions.
> 
> *What happened?*
> The fighting occurred in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, which lies between China's Tibet and India's Ladakh.
> 
> Indian media say soldiers engaged in direct hand-to-hand combat, with some "beaten to death". During the fight, one newspaper reported, others fell or were pushed into a river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian army initially said a colonel and two soldiers had died. It later said that "17 Indian troops who were critically injured in the line of duty" and died from their injuries, taking the "total that were killed in action to 20".
> 
> "I understand that some [further] Indian soldiers went missing. The Indian side is still working to release them from the Chinese custody," defence analyst Ajai Shukla told the BBC.
> 
> Indian forces appear to have been massively outnumbered by Chinese troops.
> 
> A senior Indian military official told the BBC there were 55 Indians versus 300 Chinese, who he described as "the Death Squad".
> 
> "They hit our boys on the head with metal batons wrapped in barbed wire. Our boys fought with bare hands," the officer, who did not want to be named, said.
> 
> His account, which could not be verified, tallies with other reports in the Indian media detailing the savagery of the combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightREUTERS
> Image captionA satellite image of Galwan Valley shows the rocky and barren terrain
> The clash has provoked protests in India, with people burning Chinese flags.
> 
> Addressing the confrontation for the first time in a televised address on Wednesday, Prime Minister Modi said: "India wants peace but when provoked, India is capable of giving a fitting reply, be it any kind of situation.
> 
> "The country will be proud that our soldiers died fighting the Chinese."
> 
> He said he wanted to "assure the nation" the loss of the soldiers would "not be in vain". "For us, the unity and sovereignty of the country is the most important," he added.
> 
> China has accused India of crossing the border onto the Chinese side. Its foreign ministry said on Wednesday it wanted to avoid further clashes but gave no further details.
> 
> It has not confirmed how many of its personnel died or were injured. The BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.
> 
> Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
> 
> This is not the first time the two nuclear-armed neighbours have fought without conventional firearms on the border. India and China have a history of face-offs and overlapping territorial claims along the more than 3,440km (2,100 mile), poorly drawn Line of Actual Control (LAC) separating the two sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India shows restraint*
> *Analysis by Geeta Pandey, BBC News, Delhi*
> 
> The first comments from the Indian government on the violent standoff on the Chinese border came nearly 24 hours after the news broke on Tuesday.
> 
> And Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his cabinet colleagues - the defence minister and the home minister - have chosen their words carefully.
> 
> Usually boastful and given to grandstanding, Mr Modi and his ministers have displayed utmost restraint in their public messages this time, mostly sticking to mourning the loss of soldiers.
> 
> The prime minister did say: "India wants peace but, if instigated, it is capable of giving a befitting reply." But this is seen as aimed more at his political rivals and supporters domestically, rather than as a warning to Beijing.
> 
> China is not Pakistan and memories of the humiliating defeat in the 1962 war are all too real for any misadventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How tense is the area?*
> The LAC is poorly demarcated. The presence of rivers, lakes and snowcaps means the line can shift. The soldiers either side - representing two of the world's largest armies - come face-to-face at many points.
> 
> Border patrols have often bumped into each other, resulting in occasional scuffles.
> 
> 
> The last firing on the border happened in 1975 when four Indian soldiers were killed in a remote pass in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh. The clash was variously described by former diplomats as an ambush and an accident.
> 
> But no bullets have been fired since.
> 
> At the root of this is a 1996 bilateral agreement that says "neither side shall open fire... conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometres of the Line of Actual Control".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there have been tense confrontations along the border in recent weeks. In May Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows on the border at Pangong Lake, also in Ladakh, and in the north-eastern Indian state of Sikkim.
> 
> India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan Valley and says China occupies 38,000 sq km (14,700 sq miles) of its territory. Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.
> 
> The two countries have fought only one war so far, in 1962, when India suffered a humiliating defeat.
> 
> There are several reasons why tensions are rising again now - but competing strategic goals lie at the root.
> 
> The two countries have devoted extensive money and manpower to building roads, bridges, rail links and air fields along the disputed border.
> 
> Both India and China see each other's construction efforts as calculated moves to gain a tactical advantage, and tensions often flare up when either announces a major project.
> 
> Following the latest clash between China and India, the United Nations urged both sides "to exercise maximum restraint".
> 
> "We take positive note of reports that the two countries have engaged to de-escalate the situation," UN associate spokesperson Eri Kaneko said.
> 
> India also disputes part of Kashmir - an ethnically diverse Himalayan region covering about 140,000 sq km - with Pakistan.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53073338



LOL what is Modi going to do?


----------



## Imran Khan

PakSword said:


> Your US intelligence news has been discussed in the morning. People have questioned that already.
> 
> 
> First of all, when the US intelligence approaches media, it goes to renowned media outlets. Secondly, US intelligence doesn't do damage assessment quickly. Thirdly, there was no presence of US intelligence on the ground. Lastly, the article's language of this low grade media outlet tells that it has been written on a request to please certain quarters or as an advertisement to increase viewership.
> 
> 
> There is no credible media outlet sharing any intelligence information. US intelligence didn't disclose the damage assessment on 27th February too. When a renowned Foreign Policy's Pentagon official correspondent disclosed about "No F-16 was lost on 27th Feb".. it was based on credible information obtained after counting the number of jets in Pakistan. The news took time, it was based on expected count that is performed by US officials on a periodic basis on the inventory of US assets in Pakistan, with the agreement of Pakistani officials. Indians rubbished foreign policy's report, trolled the correspondent on Twitter so much that she had to come up with explanations.
> 
> 
> There were other forensic experts who performed damage assessment of balakot strikes and found that no bomb hit any building in Pakistan and Pakistan's claim that a few trees were burnt/ destroyed was true. The same facts were repeated by one of the reporter Christine Fair, who is pro India and anti Pakistan. You guys started abusing her too on social media. Your retired brigadier trolled her in a conference and she had to take him to cleaners.
> 
> 
> In short, when the experts will start disclosing their assessments, the whole world will know.. it will not be like US intelligence officials approaching an online news website which mostly deals with rankings of colleges, universities, cars etc (in that too, it is somewhat controversial).


they will open threads even PTV or ummat publish the news of chinese deaths now  dont you see at 27 feb sir ? they need anyone just any random tweeter say f-16 was down they start jumping


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> Galwan valley is controlled by India. Clash may have occured because Indian troops mistakenly entered Chinese side.


Galwan River is located inside China except for 5km not claimed by China mate. Look at the map.


----------



## Dalit

Han Patriot said:


> Galwan River is located inside China except for 5km not claimed by China mate. Look at the map.



Indians have a habit of claiming things which are not theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

US news is the only source... why aren't other US media outlets reporting the same? This intelligence analyst appears to be an Indian twitter handle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> they will open threads even PTV or ummat publish the news of chinese deaths now  dont you see at 27 feb sir ? they need anyone just any random tweeter say f-16 was down they start jumping


I remember one of their news channels showed F-16 brand naswar packet on TV.. that was also taken from a Pakistani's trolling on twitter. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> MODI speaks....what a DEFEATED FACE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952



At 0:29 he says his "jawaan Shaheed"???... Shaheed? That's an Islamic Muslim concept!... Your soldiers cannot become Pakistani Muslim at death!... There is no such thing as a Hindu Shaheed!... It's supposed to be reincarnated. 

Why are Indians trying to boost their moral by claiming to be pakistani Shaheed???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kongn

Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.
In new order-all indian patrols at LAC now armed and given orders to shoot at their own initiative.If the han one child conscript army wants a war it will get one.Already around 40 han bloodlines have been extinguished forever.Kill one CCP soldier you kill a whole bloodline built up over thousands of years.Lets see how long one child han conscript army can sustain it.
Sirf maarenge nahi,nirvansh kar denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ace of Spades

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Time to take stock*...with studied detachment...
> 
> Since, it is not just about *India vs. China* but rather the *Future of Asian Century*.... that in a couple of decades *Asia might become Sovereign and Free Again!!!*
> 
> *We all are going to die*...one prays for peaceful, honourable death for one's self and others....
> Life is harsh as it is... at least Death could be beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> *The Context of Current Evolving Situation:*
> 
> The Chinese have historic claims..with added facts... on Ladakh.. even during the *BritishRaj *they didn't agree to any of the settlements proposed by the British be it in Culcutta or else where... the Chinese didn't relenquish their claims... hence there was no 'border' between *ImperialBritian *and *China*...*even in the last Dynasty time.
> 
> Despite being destroyed with Opium and Burning down of the SummerPalace*... the Chinese as people and State had a sense of themselves.... although forced to lease *HongKong *and *Maccau*... but with a timeline of return to* The MiddleKingdom.*
> 
> *BritishIndia *was not only *CrownColony *but a *state fashioned in BritishImage*...with railroads, roads, education, administration (Babucracy), judiciary, police and of course, armed forces.... a modern state architecture...functioning to the benefit of the BritishRuling...
> *
> China couldn't be colonised as BritishIndia hence*... the *ChineseState *remained a continuation of the *MandrinSystem *... until the *LongMarch ended the CivilWar* and China became *PRC*.... even then a backward state compared to BritishIndia!
> 
> We must recall *TheGreatGame* between *Czarist Imperial Russia* and *BritishEmpire *.... playing out in CentralAsia...* Kashmir was then also a very StrategicArea .... *
> 
> With Communists in China and USSR in CentralAsia...the *ImperialMinds *were looking at a *LongGame *of the ensuing *ColdWar*... Sino-USSR as one block at that time..
> 
> *The Rise of* *ModernTurkey *after the dismantling of the Ottomons was a lesson for the *Geostrategists *of the West to not let another *IndpendentActor *emerge from the *IslamicWorld *that could pose a threat to the emerging Global Power Architecture of that time.
> 
> Had it not been for *OurElders *...there wouldn't have been a Pakistan... *because the Geostrategists wanted to create a SuperIndianState against the Soviets and the Chinese block... *
> 
> We wanted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But agreeing to it would create a *Powerful Muslim State* that could become not only a *catalyst for other muslims states* but could might shift the *PowerBalance *... designed/intended by the Victors of the GreatWar!
> 
> *The evidence of which was seen with German alliance/partnership with the OurTurkishState.... thoughts were of OilPipeline from Iraq to Balkans on to Berlin!!!*
> 
> *BritishIndia was GeoConstruct of an Empire as its GreatColony...a kinda consolidated landmass under the Rules Britania!*
> 
> *BrentwoodsAgreement *needed a clearly defined *WorldOrder*... hence, the *Geostrategist *left behind a *FunctioningModernState *and named it India!
> 
> *Its purpose:*
> 
> *To Keep China Out!*
> 
> *To Keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> In 1950s the* Indian-British-US intelligence* was at works to create troubles in Tibet to cut the size of China... *it didn't workout as planned.*
> 
> *Annexation of Sikkim *and *SouthTibet *were the *earliest forms of ColourRevolutions*... and it was done with the full backing of the* Both ColdWarrior Blocks*...since, by this time China had separated from USSR.
> 
> TibetanGovernmnent in Exile was the followup Project of the same enterprise... with *India playing its intended role.*
> 
> It is, also, imperative to understand that the so-called *Non-AlignedMovement **was designed to divide the GlobalSouth *...wean it away from the Soviet Ingress...hence, *it was an Anglo-American Porject with frontman India/Nehru.*
> 
> Without going into Pak-India conflict...and focusing only on the Sino-Indian equation... we can see the consistency of policies from both *China *and *BritishIndia*....
> 
> *Nehru's Forward Policy needs to be seen as the Geostrategic Containment of China Project*... though it ended equally bad as Tibet Project.
> 
> *IndianState *policy towards China, to this day, *remains the continuation of the BritishIndia* and later on *Anglo-American policies*.... hence, this new *Concerts of Democracies, Quads or IndoPacificCommand* ...*shouldn't be seen as something new*. *Becuase, it is NOT!*
> 
> In the last two decades the promotion of *India as CounterWeight* to China in the *CombinedWestern *media and helping it to join various fora which are part the existing *WesternWorldOrder *arhitectural pieces...* all is the continuation of Keeping China Out!*
> 
> However, *KKH *was the *first Chinese piece on the GrandGame of Go* ...which has evolved into CPEC ...and despite its *War of Terror and Hybridwar on Pakistan*... *India has failed to Keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> *With StrategicAgreements with the Quad*... the ports and bases in India become available to the Quaderz... and *India building Military Infrastructure nearest to XinJiang and Tibet... is the Continuation of ForwardPolicy of the ImerprialIndia.*
> 
> *The BroaderPicture:*
> 
> With new, old *ColdWar *started by the US is to preserve the *DollarSystem *which has benefited the US led *CombinedWest *enormusly...also, giving the US freedom to print money without consequence.... *China is the ONLY state which can defuse/reduce the PrintingPower* ...and withit the *Vitality of the DollarSystem. *
> 
> *India as GeoConstruct was always part of the WesternWorldOrder* ...from which it benefited....both in *Aid *and *Diplomatic support/cover* ...shielding its *WarCrimes *against *PakKashmiris *despite the UN reports!!!
> 
> Since, the early 90s India has been overtly in the *WesternCamp *and the process has been accelearting with the *NRIs *pushing for greater *Indo-Western Alliance against China and Pakistan.*
> 
> The *Decoupling *from China is not a new Project but a continuation of a process started under Obama with *AsiaPivot*... making *India as CentralPiece in this ChinaContainment Strategy* as the *Frontline State Against China*... *with continous bashing of Pakistan to keep Pakistan Down!*
> 
> *The Failure of BloodBorders Project* and consequent exit from *Kabulistan *has left the Planners with lesser options against China's XinJiang... for now it is just passing *Senate Bills* and *MediaRhetorics*... same for Tibet or HongKong!
> 
> *India's failure to put boots on the ground in Kabulistan* was the *first failure* of the *Built up Narrative of India as GreatPower*... *second failure was 27thFeb19*.... exposing that the *Emperor has NO Clothes!*
> 
> *SouthChinaSea would remain a PhotoOp for FNPs*... *with studied disengagement from both China and Quad to keep it a managable levels...*
> 
> *The refusal of the PacificNations to host the US BMs leaves the US with lesser options of pressure points.. herein, the Indo-US StrategicAgreement become of more CriticalValue for the US...*
> 
> *It is in this background that the Ladakh has become too strategic for both the US and China!!!*
> 
> The Chinese leadership tried all to *wean India away from the CombinedWest *but the *IndianState had/has Imperial Impulse it cann't resist... *
> 
> The *PLA *moving in on Ladakh at the *StrategicPoints *and in consolidated manner is a *PreventiveMove *rather than an Agressive one...
> 
> *The SCO/EurasianUnion and BRI* are all complimentary to create *Openings *from the intended *Containment of China* ...
> 
> *Gawadar *in this context become something else altogether... that is the reason for the *Rent-a-Terrorist violence in Balochistan*... *BLA **being fully supported by India*.. the last year's Attack on the Chinese Consulate in Karachi... or PC attack in Gawadar or the recent spike in terrorism against *PakArmedForces *and *Civilians *need to be seen the broader context!
> 
> In short, the PLA had to move in!
> 
> *Disecting the Sino-Indian Stand-off:*
> 
> *The PLA came in with utmost clarity of purpose and with enough men and material to establish FACTS on the Ground! *
> 
> *It was/is a reaction to 5thAug19 of unilateral actions of India* and *in doing so nulifying all previous agreements with China regarding Ladakh!*
> 
> *Modi shot the first bullet! *
> 
> Now either China could accept the new *IndianStatusQuo *or *Create a new ChineseStatusQuo*... China chose the later.
> 
> Since, the Chinese don't recognise any border with India in the *IndianOccupiedKashmir*..therefore, *Ladakh*... it doesn't matter where Indian troops relocate in Ladakh... *the Chinese will keep extending the LAC in Ladakh. *
> 
> *The Strategic Aim of China now is clear:* *ChineseLadakh *having *Direct Borders with GB! *Another road network from *Tibet feeding into CPEC. *
> 
> What appears from the news...is that the Indians troops tried to move in to expel the Chinese workers and gain territory to have a better position or increase negotiation power.
> *
> Looking at the numbers involved it doesn't appear to be some hot-tempers getting out of control*...but an* Indian Operation gone rather belly up* as @Signalian has outlined/analysed pages back!
> 
> If *Mr. Pravin* is calling it* 'The Chinese Death Squad'* ... massacring the Indian troops then we can safely say that something horriblly went wrong with the Indian Plans and the Chinese were prepared, ready and *determined to Impose the new ChineseStatusQuo!*
> 
> *We have seen the engineering of the news about Indian losses*.... how they appeared in a controlled, managed manner... also, doubling the Chinese losses to balance out the impact on the Indian public, already conditioned to believe in *IndianSupremecy*....
> 
> Though the *IndianArmy *statement was a little crest fallen... *could be a tactic as well*...so too premature to draw conclusions about it.
> 
> Modi has also said a few words and broken _*Omerta Oath*_...by saying :_* They (IndianTroops) died while killing them (the Chinese)!*_
> 
> Herein, the Indian media* Manufacturing of Consent* plays well for Indians... aided by the *FaceSaving*, *understated statements from the PLA*.... still *Framing IndianAgression* and giving the acceptance of the new *ChineseStatusQuo* by the Indians an exit strategy.... *under the garb of 'De-escalation'!*
> 
> For now we can only conclude that something *Massive *has happened and *both sides are in evaluation mode for the next steps... *
> 
> *Possible Outcomes of the Death Toll:*
> 
> *1-* China keeps the understatements going ..leaving the room open for the Indians to accept the new *ChineseStatusQuo
> 
> 2- *India fights back to establish the Aug5th19 *IndianStatusQuo*
> 
> *3-* Both sides dig in and *Eyeball-to-Eyeball* situation ensues..with occasional clubbing of eachother
> 
> *4-* The *US *takes the lead and the *CombinedWest *raises the *MediaRhetoric *against the 'Chinese Agression' painting India as victim.... *which would benefit the US but not India or Modi*
> 
> *5- Russia *tries to come in... to mediate through SCO platform or Trilateral format... providing India as safe exist from the quick-sands it is now stuck in
> 
> *6-* The UN already has made a soundbite... which might help in the *MediaSphere *but will not extricate India
> 
> *7-* *India will accelarte agression on* *CeaseFireLine *...not only to vent its frustration but also to *discourage Pakistan* from taking advantage of its predicament... as the *IndianMedia *has already started Framing the current Sino-Indian Stand-off as Sino-Pak Combined Enterprise!
> 
> 
> Regardless, of the outcomes/scenarios one thing is now quite certain that in its new role as *Frontline State Against China* ... *India has paid the first price and its Media Crafted Image of Great/Regional Power has come under very serious pressure..with long term strategic consequences in SouthAsia and SouthEastAsia!*
> 
> *The Difference between Rhetoric and Reality becomes nakedly clear when the Rubber Hits to Road... *
> 
> *A War between India and China will put the Region and Asia decades back in terms of climb towards Real Sovereignity and Actual Freedom... the Key Components of an Asian Century!!!*
> 
> One can only hope that a* Paradigm Shift *happens in the* Indian Imperial Mindset*... and it can see with *Clarity that the ThreeNulearPowers* ...joined at the hip...cann't afford any conflict... let alone a military one.
> 
> *Just a Thought:* What Could be the *Net Global Power Balance Effect* if there is a *TrilateralEconomicBlock* between China, Pakistan and India?
> 
> For now we can only pray that *Sanity *pervails and no miscalculations happens... otherwise, *The Biggest Can of Worms will be opened and looser will be Asians!*
> 
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @jaibi @Foxtrot Alpha @Major Sam @Shotgunner51 @Signalian @Blacklight @PakSword @BHarwana @LeGenD @StormBreaker @Ace of Spades @masterchief_mirza @Arsalan @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus @HRK @ThePatriotReport @RescueRanger @Indus Pakistan @OsmanAli98 @dbc



On point, for India it's a catch 22 situation. Notes are being taken across the pacific. As you rightly mentioned there has been series to blunders India did, the biggest one is that it became lap poodle of US openly with they selling them the wet dream of replacing china; hence the confidence in last decade. However, as you rightly mentioned first test was in kabulistan, and Bhartis only ended up building a library as india phreend showed displeasure about. Later, a bit more was expected on taiwan; SC sea. Only if courage could be bought from market, indians have enough cash to have at-least iota of it. Indian so called strategic thinkers know the limitation. *You can fool all* the people *some* of the *time and some* of the people *all the time*, *but you* cannot *fool all* the people *all the time. *Indian equation in this geo-construct was miscalculated and credit to bhartis they marketed themselves good. However, this episode is going to have serious implications in coming days. Sugar daddy isn't going to be content by the performance of their poodle.

Now to the outcome, i still am of opinion that India don't have capacity nor courage to engage china in an open confrontation especially in SC sea, taiwan or even Pak-african ocean. However, the only card that stays for them to play is engage china indirectly to sabotage CPEC in GB. Two birds with one stone. However, chinese posturing in Ladakh has changed the ball-game all together. India will of course want deescalation, talks, face saving. Now the real test for Pakistan is how it plays the situation. Maximum gain on security front, and play the cards so that pressure on Modi grows, diplomatically and also "internally"..... frustrated chewala and his bhakats will make a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

PakSword said:


> I remember one of their news channels showed F-16 brand naswar packet on TV.. that was also taken from a Pakistani's trolling on twitter. lol


do you remember engine clip ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Microsoft

Any Indians want to tell me what kind of response they would be happy with? Modi did say the soldiers deaths will not be in vain.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ace of Spades said:


> On point, for India it's a catch 22 situation. Notes are being taken across the pacific. As you rightly mentioned there has been series to blunders India did, the biggest one is that it became lap poodle of US openly with they selling them the wet dream of replacing china; hence the confidence in last decade. However, as you rightly mentioned first test was in kabulistan, and Bhartis only ended up building a library as india phreend showed displeasure about. Later, a bit more was expected on taiwan; SC sea. Only if courage could be bought from market, indians have enough cash to have at-least iota of it. Indian so called strategic thinkers know the limitation. *You can fool all* the people *some* of the *time and some* of the people *all the time*, *but you* cannot *fool all* the people *all the time. *Indian equation in this geo-construct was miscalculated and credit to bhartis they marketed themselves good. However, this episode is going to have serious implications in coming days. Sugar daddy isn't going to be content by the performance of their poodle.
> 
> Now to the outcome, i still am of opinion that India don't have capacity nor courage to engage china in an open confrontation especially in SC sea, taiwan or even Pak-african ocean. However, the only card that stays for them to play is engage china indirectly to sabotage CPEC in GB. Two birds with one stone. However, chinese posturing in Ladakh has changed the ball-game all together. India will of course want deescalation, talks, face saving. Now the real test for Pakistan is how it plays the situation. Maximum gain on security front, and play the cards so that pressure on Modi grows, diplomatically and also "internally"..... frustrated chewala and his bhakats will make a mistake.






Excellent post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Imran Khan said:


> bus aik baat such hai
> 
> india apni auqaat se ziada bolta hai
> or phir maar khata hai .
> its nto time to control tangue and media ? i think in last 2 years you guys got so much humiliation form both fronts ab to hosh karo .wo tumhari 60km zameen bhi le gay or achi maar bhi mari
> dosry ne tumhara jet mar giraya tum per missile mary or pilot ki dhulai ki
> 
> or kitni beizaati karao gay apni ? . india is not any power even nepal shouting you . come back in sense now man ;
> 
> 
> and you thin we were satisfied ? when your media claimed 3 deaths we were saying its not 3 its more . go read in past pages almost everyone was saying a colonel can not be dead simply alone its long chian . how many people work under colonel ? and its true 20 dead still i think thee is some jhol jhal in this figure too ,


First part, I am not sure how it is relevant to our discussion. I just said it is Indian media only that were coming in with figures. Not American and not Chinese. When they came with three casualties, I have seen Pakistanis bursting out in tears of joy. Something you got to cheer for at least. Its that rubbish media that was feeding your stupid ego whole evening yesterday. And now you are saying you never believed them? That 43 figure is fake just because it doesn't suit your tiny ego 

As far as Nepal is concerned, if you think India's silence is a proof of its weakness, good for you. Perhaps the Chinese has taught you that barking at and bullying weaker neighbours are just normal in international diplomacy. Can't blame you for it though, given how Pakistanis look up to the Chinese now a days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

F-22Raptor said:


> US News and World Report is definitely a credible organization.



No it doesn't not in the same league as WP and the NYT not that those organisations are infallible, your potus calls them fake news all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

Chinese question the Indian Army capabilities... Seems like the Indian Army is the most incompetent army in Asia. Just big in numbers and on paper... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
> The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.
> In new order-all indian patrols at LAC now armed and given orders to shoot at their own initiative.If the han one child conscript army wants a war it will get one.Already around 40 han bloodlines have been extinguished forever.Kill one CCP soldier you kill a whole bloodline built up over thousands of years.Lets see how long one child han conscript army can sustain it.
> Sirf maarenge nahi,nirvansh kar denge.


This is the fifth account I have read on the incident. All five are different. 

You guys need to come up with one story. You are extremely weak in propaganda wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273208392039817216


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

As expected, all these incident happened due to India is developing roads near China border.

After this conflict, 1500 people will sent to ladakh for speedy the road construction..

This tense situation will be stay longer than Doklam incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Ace of Spades said:


> Indian so called strategic thinkers know the limitation. *You can fool all* the people *some* of the *time and some* of the people *all the time*, *but you* cannot *fool all* the people *all the time. *Indian equation in this geo-construct was miscalculated and credit to bhartis they marketed themselves good. However, this episode is going to have serious implications in coming days. Sugar daddy isn't going to be content by the performance of their poodle.



Great post!


You mention Pakistan should also take strategic advantage and position itself... What are those options in your opinion??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Galwan River is located inside China except for 5km not claimed by China mate. Look at the map.


All I am saying is that China has not crossed the LAC i.e no change in status quo or ground control lines in 55 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

xeuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273208392039817216


China's putting the blame squarely on IA on breaking consensus. If India doesn't punish what remains of the soldiers that attacked the Chinese outpost, i'm sure China will take matter into their own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

scorpionx said:


> First part, I am not sure how it is relevant to our discussion. I just said it is Indian media only that were coming in with figures. Not American and not Chinese. When they came with three casualties, I have seen Pakistanis bursting out in tears of joy. Something you got to cheer for at least. Its that rubbish media that was feeding your stupid ego whole evening yesterday. And now you are saying you never believed them? As far as Nepal is concerned, if you think India's silence is a proof of its weakness, good for you. Perhaps the Chinese has taught you that barking at and bullying weaker neighbours are just normal in international diplomacy. can't blame you for it though given how Pakistanis look up to the Chinese now a days.


we learn it from you since you joy every Pakistani death even corona cases and rejoice it . now face the same gift from us . yes we are happy to see Indians are beaten like dogs and killed . we never hide it . why not ? yes we see how USA make you paper tiger and let you die in-front of china . have any proof of chines death ? names official press or images videos ? all we see you beaten one chinese soldier they not only beat you but wipe out you company with a commanding officer colonel rank . its the truth of 17 june 2020 . now stay in auwqaat it will be better how long you will be red nose ? abhinandan episode shame is not yet washed and now this world is laughing on you .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cloud4000

Forget what Pakistanis have to say, we all know they are drinking China's kool-aid. Still, India announced the casualties it has incurred but China has said nothing about its casualties. Why?


----------



## Mighty Lion

BBC exposes why China hides casualties::

BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.

Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-53073338?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
> The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.
> In new order-all indian patrols at LAC now armed and given orders to shoot at their own initiative.If the han one child conscript army wants a war it will get one.Already around 40 han bloodlines have been extinguished forever.Kill one CCP soldier you kill a whole bloodline built up over thousands of years.Lets see how long one child han conscript army can sustain it.
> Sirf maarenge nahi,nirvansh kar denge.


body exchange ki hain tu Kuch pics tu li ho gi dead chines ki?


----------



## xeuss

silent_poison said:


> *All I am saying* is that China has not crossed the LAC i.e no change in status quo or ground control lines in 55 years



Highlighted portion is important.


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> do you remember engine clip ?????????


lol. who can forget this.


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> This is the fifth account I have read on the incident. All five are different.
> 
> You guys need to come up with one story. You are extremely weak in propaganda wars.



Which story you believe is irrelevant for social media trolls,chinese han has got a shock and the huffing and puffing CCP army spokesman has gone all quiet.There is no mention in chinese print media,they have buried it.This is the first time in 40 years PLA has suffered casualities.They are in state of shock,they never thought indians would counterattack and beat them so brutally.All china wants to do now is talk.This is the thing with the han,he always wants to win without fighting.Well you cant anymore.If they are stupid we will give them more pain.We ended 40 han bloodlines forever yesterday.If they want,more to come.
Sirf maarenge nahi,nirvansh kar denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
> The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.
> In new order-all indian patrols at LAC now armed and given orders to shoot at their own initiative.If the han one child conscript army wants a war it will get one.Already around 40 han bloodlines have been extinguished forever.Kill one CCP soldier you kill a whole bloodline built up over thousands of years.Lets see how long one child han conscript army can sustain it.
> Sirf maarenge nahi,nirvansh kar denge.


Excellent script. Tag me when the movie is to be released. Any previews like pictures other than* bloody nose *indians???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> BBC exposes why China hides casualties::
> 
> BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.
> 
> Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-53073338?__twitter_impression=true


then how indians know 35 chinese deaths ?


----------



## Mighty Lion

xeuss said:


> Highlighted portion is important.


Satellite images released today prove I am right.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> All I am saying is that China has not crossed the LAC i.e no change in status quo or ground control lines in 55 years





Truth is, the Chinese have occupied over 35 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:

https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/05...square-kilometres-to-china-in-a-month-report/


----------



## scorpionx

Imran Khan said:


> we learn it from you since you joy every Pakistani death even corona cases and rejoice it . now face the same gift from us . yes we are happy to see Indians are beaten like dogs and killed . we never hide it . why not ? yes we see how USA make you paper tiger and let you die in-front of china . have any proof of chines death ? names official press or images videos ? all we see you beaten one chinese soldier they not only beat you but wipe out you company with a commanding officer colonel rank . its the truth of 17 june 2020 . now stay in auwqaat it will be better how long you will be red nose ? abhinandan episode shame is not yet washed and now this world is laughing on you .



Few days later, India unilaterally made Kashmir its own province. If you are happy with just Abhinandan episode, thank you and good luck. Kabhi kabhi blood dikhte nhi, baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

Kai Liu said:


> Excellent script. Tag me when the movie is to be released. Any previews like pictures other than* bloody nose *indians???



Ask your army spokesman who has become a timid rabbit all of a sudden.
Ask your state media which has completely avoided the news altogether.Shouldnt you han be celebrating after teaching the indians a lesson?Where are the threats of marching to delhi?
How does your blood feel?First combat deaths in 40 years?
40 han bloodlines annihilated forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot786b2

Over 20-49 Indian Army soldiers killed by Chinese PLA Forces in Ladhak
Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

"After saying China's aggression broke "all our agreements," he oddly reposes faith in those very "bilateral agreements and protocols"!"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229116989304834


----------



## Mighty Lion

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Truth is, the Chinese have occupied over 35 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:
> 
> https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/05...square-kilometres-to-china-in-a-month-report/


Kashmiri muslim website so not reliable


----------



## Passionaire

Modi will give up and false narrative will be built up for the cover up. I see things getting toned down. All excitement will be in vain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> Ask your army spokesman who has become a timid rabbit all of a sudden.
> Ask your state media which has completely avoided the news altogether.Shouldnt you han be celebrating after teaching the indians a lesson?Where are the threats of marching to delhi?
> How does your blood feel?First combat deaths in 40 years?
> 40 han bloodlines annihilated forever.


Then show me the pictures other than the *bloody nose* indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

silent_poison said:


> BBC exposes why China hides casualties::
> 
> BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.
> 
> Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-53073338?__twitter_impression=true


That is one of the most dumbest logic Global times peddling since yesterday. Since when public opinion mattered there? And If India made any such decision, within no time every Pakistani would have laughed calling it an Indian cowardice. The human psychology is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
> The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.



Cite a source to this or reporting your post for troll.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*


This is serious.

There have been casualties on the CHinese side too. How many we don't know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

When Modi met Xi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273231147175215104


----------



## Clutch

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.




Where are you coming up with the fact that the Chinese died. Chinese military has denied any casualties. Again India resorts to fake surgical strikes and Bollywood tactics if #FakeNews.

How can you win any battle if you keep losing then relying on fantasies about victory. Part of winning is accepting loss so you can then win.... But India prefers to lose on the ground and instead live in illusions of grandeur.

There are no verified reliable sources indicating any Chinese loss of life.

Only Indians got killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As expected, all these incident happened due to India is developing roads near China border.
> 
> After this conflict, 1500 people will sent to ladakh for speedy the road construction..
> 
> This tense situation will be stay longer than Doklam incident



oo highest order of c***** ... why you keep bringing that road construction shit again and again? No ine give a **** about your shitty fake narrative... you guys poking nose in Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh, Srilanka and China’s internal matters now feel the heat of what you sow... you guys are ugly piece of shit in the region. No one accept your hegemony even Nepalis Kicking ur butts. Har taraf bund pangay letay ho aur jo jab wajti heh tu uwaan uwaan kartay USA apnay peo ke paas bhaagtay jo fatu salay shit nation on earth. Jab guts. Nahi hain larnay kay tu pangay kyo letay ho? jab fake dramay karogay surgical strikes walay tu u will get what u guys deserve. Last year Pakistani raped you in the broad day light. Entire world literally laughed on you and on the performance of your 2 takay ki mil in the 21st century. The way your fake modi media make gullible public chay****, entire world have seen that multiple times in the past so no one believes your POV and narrative about anything. Full of deception, forge, fake you guys are from top to bottom. You guys creating problem with the CPEC which is a strategic project of China for its next 50 years of its global projection. And you think you guys keep busy in sabotaging their projects and Chinese will sitting duck? They’re chinese not Indians. You got banged by Pakistani airforce when PAF jets rolling over your heads, your entire force was sitting duck and watching the rape scene of its own mil installations... ub Chinese hain kaka

Stop posting development development shit again and again... no one trust you...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sharma Ji

Zohair Alam said:


> wohi USA bolay F-16 nahi gira tau ap ko believe karne main diqqat ati
> 
> China jeet kar bhi khamosh rahay ga


didn't buy the F-16 downed official line 

ladai ke pehle khamosh nahi the, kitna propaganda kiya, ab kyun chuppi ? 

but well played, that has given me pause to think.. yeh to aapne full warrior monks waali philosophical baat kar di.

we should wait for the dust to settle some more.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

The common theme of this thread is that the indians are spewing venom against Pakistan yet are finding justifications and excuses for the Chinese killing their soldiers. 

ALL non-indians please note, indians NEVER answer questions properly and have a habit of discussing irrelevant points. If reality and the truth doesn't fit the beliefs and opinions of indians, they never accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

kongn said:


> Bloodbath on both sides.Slimy chinese agreed to deescalate.But when indian troops went into check and demolished semi permanent structures they had erected there,they ambushed our unarmed CO and his guards causing casulaities.Then rest of the battalion came back with riot gear and gave the chinese a taste of their own medicine despite outnumbered.Brutal fighting and heavy losses on both sides disengaging at night.Bodies exchanged and helicopter evacuation.Om shanti for ours braves who attained veergati.
> The CCP snake can never be trusted.Good thing is they have got a bloody nose .All aggression has gone out of chinese spokesperson's voice and their print media has buried the news.



Cite a source to this or I am reporting you for trolling.


----------



## Mighty Lion

HalfMoon said:


> India has confirmed that all the fighting took place on the Indian side of the LAC.


Eirher side coulbe be lying


----------



## Beny Karachun

Dalit said:


> You woke up to a new reality where your ally Modi got his *** kicked. That is all.


I mean. A hand to hand fight between a bunch of soldiers is foolish and hardly resembles the result of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

AfrazulMandal said:


> This is serious.
> 
> There have been casualties on the CHinese side too. How many we don't know...



How do you know there were any casualties on the Chinese side?... There are no reliable sources saying so.


----------



## kongn

Kai Liu said:


> Then show me the pictures other than the *bloody nose* indians...



This is not photoop han.Ask your army,where are its threats and ultimatums?Suddenly wants peace and talks?What happened to marching on delhi.
40 han bloodlines gone forever yesterday ,if you want more will deliver with pleasure.Lets see how long han one child conscript army can take it.We are used to losses for over 3 decades.You little emperor one child softies,you have now only tasted what death feels like.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AfrazulMandal

serenity said:


> Looks empty but isn't empty. Most people busy at work maybe? Instead of shitting on streets, raping women, and beating Muslims. Also for "nicer" looking photo, they can photoshop out the randoms walking around. This doesn't mean anything even if you want to feel like making this a big deal. Remember your rapists are stinking up India as we speak with their shits on the streets. Judge and criticize yourself before traveling the internet to badmouth others.


I have no skin in the game. Not much at least.

I won't support an Army that routinely terrorizes Muslims.

I meant the IA above.


----------



## Sharma Ji

xeuss said:


> "After saying China's aggression broke "all our agreements," he oddly reposes faith in those very "bilateral agreements and protocols"!"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229116989304834


looking for a return to sanity maybe..


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

F-22Raptor said:


> US News and World Report is definitely a credible organization.


Could be, what is not credible sources of anything are American intelligence agencies and American government agencies like the State Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

There are 2 options before PM Modi:

1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.

2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.

There is no 3rd option.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> This is not photoop han.Ask your army,where are its threats and ultimatums?Suddenly wants peace and talks?What happened to marching on delhi.
> 40 han bloodlines gone forever yesterday ,if you want more will deliver with pleasure.Lets see how long han one child conscript army can take it.We are used to losses for over 3 decades.You little emperor one child softies,you have now only tasted what death feels like.


Blabla so much, but still, I only see *bloody faced *indians... Where is the 'bloody faced' PLA??


----------



## kongn

Clutch said:


> Where are you coming up with the fact that the Chinese died. Chinese military has denied any casualties. Again India resorts to fake surgical strikes and Bollywood tactics if #FakeNews.
> 
> How can you win any battle if you keep losing then relying on fantasies about victory. Part of winning is accepting loss so you can then win.... But India prefers to lose on the ground and instead live in illusions of grandeur.
> 
> There are no verified reliable sources indicating any Chinese loss of life.
> 
> *Only Indians got killed.*




Bloodbath.
Bad choice by hans to pick a brawl with biharis.Bhaiyyas did them good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## q12093487q

silent_poison said:


> BBC exposes why China hides casualties::
> 
> BBC's Robin Brant in Beijing says that China has never given contemporaneous confirmation on military deaths outside of peacekeeping duties.
> 
> Our correspondent adds that on this occasion China's propagandists may not want to fan nationalist flames at home by making much of any loss, or admit to a significant and demoralising loss.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-53073338?__twitter_impression=true


Since indian troops has counted 43 chinese corpses，you can help media by showing them some pictures of dead PLA soldiers pictures，I am sure those pictures will hurt china‘s Propaganda and chinese image . Pls doing fast ,it's been two days, we are still waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Clutch said:


> How do you know there were any casualties on the Chinese side?... There are no reliable sources saying so.


Modi claiming it in a national address is important.

But yes, he lies a lot too.

It is possible that the Chinese rolled over the Indians and returned to their positions without a scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Armchair said:


> River where Indians were commiting hara kiri is not even near the mountain top. Supposedly within Indian territory. Quite pathetic Indians cannot even defend their own.


Satellite pics today show opposite that Chinese have failed to enter Indian side of LAC.



q12093487q said:


> Since indian troops has counted 43 chinese corpses，you can help media by showing them some pictures of dead PLA soldiers pictures，I am sure those pictures will hurt china‘s Propaganda and chinese image . Pls doing fast ,it's been two days, we are still waiting


We will show it if China releases pics of Indian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

F-22Raptor said:


> US News and World Report is definitely a credible organization.



What a joke. So a unnamed "Intelligence" source is credible in what media?

I know how the US govt operates. Used to work for it for almost a decade and have great relations with Intelligence analyst in different agencies.

Not only is this against protocols, but even Contracting Officer Representatives can be held accountable for such foolish statements..Thus the "unnamed source". Also if US intelligence sources actually believed that PLA troops died the State department would release its own statement. Intelligence agencies never release their own statements without clearance from their CORS then state department.

Lastly most of these Intelligence Analyst use OSINT sources for their analyst reports to begin with. OSINT sources as in Twitter, FB, google, etc... as social media gets news before anyone else so they are scouring online just like you or I.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> "After saying China's aggression broke "all our agreements," he oddly reposes faith in those very "bilateral agreements and protocols"!"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229116989304834


Perhaps the Indian Army is good for oppressing and raping Kashmiris only.

Why not send the karsevaks to Ladakh instead???



Passionaire said:


> Modi will give up and false narrative will be built up for the cover up. I see things getting toned down. All excitement will be in vain.


I also think something like this happening.

India will quietly lose the Galwan valley now and Modi will declare victory for restoring peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

There are 2 options before PM Modi:

1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.

2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.

There is no 3rd option.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

silent_poison said:


> We will show it if China releases pics of Indian casualties.


That is not required because India has released this already.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> Kashmiri muslim website so not reliable






I stand corrected. The Chinese have IN FACT occupied over 60 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...are-km-india-ladakh-simmering-tensions-erupt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

PradoTLC said:


> nothing new... they need to say this.
> 
> In reality India military has literally been bitch slapped... like true indians they will make noises and do nothing.


 they need such face news other wise their public will ask for retaliation and india cant do that .


----------



## Mighty Lion

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I stand corrected. The Chinese have IN FACT occupied over 60 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...are-km-india-ladakh-simmering-tensions-erupt/


Quoting anonymous sources so not reliable either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> All I am saying is that China has not crossed the LAC i.e no change in status quo or ground control lines in 55 years


Of course we will not cross LAC, we don't claim anything beyond that, it's Indians who got pissed we occupied the heights of Galwan. We basically just secured what we held and prevented Indian patrols. If your cross again, more will die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

Kai Liu said:


> Blabla so much, but still, I only see *bloody faced *indians... Where is the 'bloody faced' PLA??



Hiding and asking for peace and talks.From dragon to mouse.
Your print media gone all silent and avoiding the news altogether.
Feel sad for the 40 odd han bloodlines wiped out forever.Got to feel for their families.Their whole lives work and that of their ancestors wasted .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AfrazulMandal

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.


He surrenders Galwan valley and declares peace.

Then he claims victory for restoring peace.

This is the 3rd option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.



Third option is make up a fictional surgical strike just before Bihar elections. After all it was the Bihar Regiment that got pummeled.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.


3) Most realistic. Surrender to China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> Hiding and asking for peace and talks.From dragon to mouse.
> Your print media gone all silent and avoiding the news altogether.
> Feel sad for the 40 odd han bloodlines wiped out forever.Got to feel for their families.Their whole lives work and that of their ancestors wasted .


Blabla so much, but still, I only see *bloody faced *indians... Where is the 'bloody faced' PLA??


----------



## HalfMoon

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.



2nd option is much better than the 1st.

Does not mean 2nd option is any good after losing to Pakistan in Feb,2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

kongn said:


> Hiding and asking for peace and talks.From dragon to mouse.
> Your print media gone all silent and avoiding the news altogether.
> Feel sad for the 40 odd han bloodlines wiped out forever.Got to feel for their families.Their whole lives work and that of their ancestors wasted .


Funny how India is reacting so bitter when they clearly 'won'. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

xeuss said:


> Third option is make up a fictional surgical strike just before Bihar elections. After all it was the Bihar Regiment that got pummeled.



Pummeled?Boy if you knew.
Those boys charged uphill despite outnumbered to avenge their CO and gave the hans a mauling they will remember.And that too with rods,cricket bats and hockey sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Terry Marlo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.






india doesn't have the ability to fight the Pakistan Army. If it did, india would have attacked by now. All indians will do is blow hot air, demonize Pakistan and claim that they are a more powerful superpower than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terry Marlo

*After Violent Clash, China Claims Sovereignty Over Galwan Valley for First Time in Decades
https://thewire.in/security/china-claimes-sovereignty-over-galwan-valley-ladakh*


----------



## Passionaire

Passionaire said:


> Modi will give up and false narrative will be built up for the cover up. I see things getting toned down. All excitement will be in vain.


It has started. More will come slowly 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273249943818432513


----------



## Mighty Lion

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india doesn't have the ability to fight the Pakistan Army. If it did, india would have attacked by now. All indians will do is blow hot air, demonize Pakistan and claim that they are a more powerful superpower than China.


Then Pakistan also does not have ability to fight Indian army. If it did it would have attacked by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

xeuss said:


> Third option is make up a fictional surgical strike just before Bihar elections. After all it was the Bihar Regiment that got pummeled.


I suspect exactly this is going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Zohair Alam said:


> Cite a source to this or reporting your post for troll.





The source is his behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pseudonym

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273195092547735555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040
How is china going to recover from this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kongn

Han Patriot said:


> Funny how India is reacting so bitter when they clearly 'won'. Lolol



We lost 20 soldiers.More wounded possibly.Nothing to be happy about.
We are angry chinese scum try to decieve us and kill our unarmed CO when he went for negotiations.Our boys then took revenge of his death in brutal fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## q12093487q

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.



Why retaliate? Retaliate for what ?For killing 43 chinese soldiers? Or for indian troops crossing line to china side? I am confused 


silent_poison said:


> Satellite pics today show opposite that Chinese have failed to enter Indian side of LAC.
> 
> 
> We will show it if China releases pics of Indian casualties.



We have seen enough indian casualties pictures,we need something new


----------



## xeuss

kongn said:


> Pummeled?Boy if you knew.
> Those boys charged uphill despite outnumbered to avenge their CO and gave the hans a mauling they will remember.And that too with rods,cricket bats and hockey sticks.



You are right. I do not know.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The common theme of this thread is that the indians are spewing venom against Pakistan yet are finding justifications and excuses for the Chinese killing their soldiers.
> 
> ALL non-indians please note*, indians NEVER answer questions properly and have a habit of discussing irrelevant points. If reality and the truth doesn't fit the beliefs and opinions of indians, they never accept it. *



Yes, Indianisms. Lie, deceit, obfuscation, changing the subject, attacking the messenger.

Lowest human behaviors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.





AfrazulMandal said:


> He surrenders Galwan valley and declares peace.
> 
> Then he claims victory for restoring peace.
> 
> This is the 3rd option.



*Observing a two-minutes silence zher only option.*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

serenity said:


> Modi's retaliation has been complete! No wishing Xi happy birthday! And Xi says no Galwan for you!


----------



## Terry Marlo

I see the bragging of revenge but has india lost the Galwan valley?On twitter I saw someone say that India will take the valley back & another guys said that the occupation is illegal. What is the correct situation if india media is now reporting truthfully


----------



## darksider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273256013693456385

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> We lost 20 soldiers.More wounded possibly.Nothing to be happy about.
> We are angry chinese scum try to decieve us and kill our unarmed CO when he went for negotiations.Our boys then took revenge of his death in brutal fashion.






Sure you did. Like the 350 terrorists you killed in Balakot and the F-16 you shot down.


----------



## ARMalik

Looks like all Indian Fraudsters have now joined forces and are spreading their Lies and deceit on this forum. These indian liars and fraudsters need to be banned from PDF. These people have no class, or integrity but only Deceit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

India had no option but to de-escalate. Things wouldn't look so pretty on the escalation ladder for India (as they did last feb when Pakistan threatened missiles strikes).

De-escalation means effectively accepting the status quo ie Chinese territorial gains and new normal. Chinese can smell weakness from miles away and right now the Indians are cornered on all fronts. Modi got the picture and tried his best to save face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Clutch said:


> You mention Pakistan should also take strategic advantage and position itself... What are those options in your opinion??



Pakistan is under IMF bailouts, GCC parked money to sustain foreign exchange reserves, Covid induced recession is the cherry on the top. Pressure will come on Pakistan regarding CPEC, US senator was in Pakistan few months ago discussing that and later gave a statement. And the west and their minions, especially GCC has levarage on Pakistan. Foreign remittances, parked dollars, deferred payment oil. Trade deficit that Pakistan has with these countries. Pakistan's game is at getting maximum out of this arising situation and should aim to get preferential strategic treatment regarding trade agreements from China. As soon as Pakistan take the maximum out of it the better. Won't go in detail for security arrangements since i believe that's already being tackled.

Now to the second part; Now is the time for more diplomatic blows to India. There is alot that can be played around with. Afghanistan, nepal, srilanka all will increase pressure on India to react, how Pakistan exploit those things is the real test. Secondly, India is most weak internally. 370, NRC, CAA.. still in picture, let's see what indians do about it in upcoming days. Pakistan can't change status-co at border with Kashmir by waging conventional war. However, indigenous kashmiri struggle is continuing. Bhakats treatment of muslims and minorities haven't changed. And all Pakistan has to do is to "keep an eye" on internal issues of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xeuss

darksider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273256013693456385



So India-China is not a bilateral issue anymore?


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

American credibility is worth less than their precious toilet paper!

Notice when they make bullshit up they always use anonymous sources? Peter Narvarro is a classic example but he takes it one step up and cites a bullshit authoritative source that turns out to be himself!!!

The Indians lap this up!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Yes, Indianisms. Lie, deceit, obfuscation, changing the subject, attacking the messenger.


Hindutva in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pseudonym said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273195092547735555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040
> How is china going to recover from this?






The guys jumping on the tv seriously need to hit the gym and improve their cardiovascular performance and endurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

AfrazulMandal said:


> This is serious.
> 
> There have been casualties on the CHinese side too. How many we don't know...



According to your media website News18.com, sources in Ladakh Military Hospital told that it happened when the Indian Army went to the People's Liberation Army camp and set fire to one of their tents. Run back
Then what happened was that only 55 commandos of the People's Liberation Army's Assault Team, the dreaded Dragon Commando Batala Lane, armed with iron rods and wooden poles with barbed wire began to chase after them. Twenty-three soldiers, including a colonel, were killed and two dozen were injured.
this is what the newspaper writes. Because among the dead are brave Indian Army men who jumped into the Galvan River to save their lives. (Atma Hathiya )
ویسے بندہ انڈیا والوں سے پوچھے
انگل لیر دی کیڑی لوڑ سی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

xeuss said:


> So India-China is not a bilateral issue anymore?


they cannot confront china alone that is why they are asking for help.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> So India-China is not a bilateral issue anymore?


Why is Russia coming in to save Sanghis now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

US and Indian Fraudsters joining forces - yea what a surprise.  Lies and deceit are the hallmarks of these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Yes, Indianisms. Lie, deceit, obfuscation, changing the subject, attacking the messenger.
> 
> Lowest human behaviors.






Lol............whenever you ask an indian a question, they always answer something completely irrelevant and unconnected. They don't know how to articulate themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xyx007 said:


> According to your media website News18.com, sources in Ladakh Military Hospital told that it happened when the Indian Army went to the People's Liberation Army camp and set fire to one of their tents. Run back
> Then what happened was that only 55 commandos of the People's Liberation Army's Assault Team, the dreaded Dragon Commando Batala Lane, armed with iron rods and wooden poles with barbed wire began to chase after them. Twenty-three soldiers, including a colonel, were killed and two dozen were injured.
> this is what the newspaper writes. Because among the dead are brave Indian Army men who jumped into the Galvan River to save their lives. (Atma Hathiya )
> View attachment 642505


I agree.

I was wrong. No chinese casualties. Indians have been massacred.

Perhaps the Army can only torture Kashmiri civilians. Facing real enemies, they run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

kongn said:


> We lost 20 soldiers.More wounded possibly.Nothing to be happy about.
> We are angry chinese scum try to decieve us and kill our unarmed CO when he went for negotiations.Our boys then took revenge of his death in brutal fashion.


Bro you taught us a lesson, 40 Chinese killed in return. The Indian I knew would have jumped up n down claiming victory mate. They would said 40 Chinese killed and taught a lesson, territories recaptured. Lololol

The other story is how Indian soldiers ran and jumped into the river dying from cold rather than injury. Lolol. This is quoted from Indian media btw. Your Pms reaction sounded like someone who lost rather than won mate. So did you capture anything or anyone? 40 Chinese dead and it was Chinese who captured Indian soldiers? Lol

Did you get PP14/15 back?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Naofumi

kongn said:


> We lost 20 soldiers.More wounded possibly.Nothing to be happy about.
> We are angry chinese scum try to decieve us and kill our unarmed CO when he went for negotiations.Our boys then took revenge of his death in brutal fashion.


Well, it's a possibility but honestly what are the chances of this? There maybe Chinese casualties too but a neutral observer would predict more Indian losses given the current evidence.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AfrazulMandal said:


> Hinduism in a nutshell.






Please refrain from insulting other people's religion. It is wrong. PDF is about Pakistani nationalism. Not religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kongn

Naofumi said:


> Well, it's a possibility but honestly what are the chances of this? There maybe Chinese casualties too but a neutral observer would predict more Indian losses given the current evidence.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164
Also complete blackout of incident in chinese state controlled print media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terry Marlo

ARMalik said:


> US and Indian Fraudsters joining forces - yea what a surprise.  Lies and deceit are the hallmarks of these people.


Israel will surely help India against China as they are best friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

I starting to hear versions that this was more of an accident than a fight, the both sides where clashing close to a riff before its collapse. The stupidity.
Is this is true there commanders that should lose their jobs.


----------



## kongn

Clutch said:


>



Lol still masturbating over that sellout.Nobody takes him seriously.Considered a foreign agent in the army circles.His credibility is the same as tarek fatah in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

darksider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273256013693456385



For a moment, what happened to _internal matter _saga of india if it accepts this meet? Now accepting good offices of Russia to resolve the dispute.

Most likely Russia is being brought in to give india a reality check. Russia will advise india to accept the new norm, and what's more to come.

*Russian to india:* See we split into many states, but we didnt lose our cool. We sold of Alska to USA for money. Why do you make a mountain out of a mole hill if China has an area which is disputed territory by definition is disputed?

*india to Russia*: it's our internal matter.

Who is confused? Who brought danger to the peace of region? Modi Chaiwala.


----------



## KaiserX

Han Patriot said:


> Bro you taught us a lesson, 40 Chinese killed in return. The Indian I knew would have jumped up n down claiming victory mate. They would said 40 Chinese killed and taught a lesson, territories recaptured. Lololol
> 
> The other story is how Indian soldiers ran and jumped into the river dying from cold rather than injury. Lolol. This is quoted from Indian media btw. Your Pms reaction sounded like someone who lost rather than won mate. So did you capture anything or anyone? 40 Chinese dead and it was Chinese who captured Indian soldiers? Lol
> 
> Did you get PP14/15 back?



There PM took over 24 hours to put out an official statement. They didn't know what hit them so they spent a whole day making up a story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

kongn said:


> Lol still masturbating over that sellout.Nobody takes him seriously.Considered a foreign agent in the army circles.His credibility is the same as tarek fatah in pakistan.



If he isnt taken seriously in india tells less about him but more about india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

kongn said:


> Lol still masturbating over that sellout.Nobody takes him seriously.Considered a foreign agent in the army circles.His credibility is the same as tarek fatah in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

kongn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164
> Also complete blackout of incident in chinese state controlled print media.


So why Modi wants to retaliate, should be us retaliating right, you killed more Chinese captured our land. Whole India is ANGRY at a victory? Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164
> Also complete blackout of incident in chinese state controlled print media.


For them, even a small casualty like a wound inflicted by an outside person is serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Stealth said:


> oo highest order of c***** ... why you keep bringing that road construction shit again and again? No ine give a **** about your shitty fake narrative... you guys poking nose in Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh, Srilanka and China’s internal matters now feel the heat of what you sow... you guys are ugly piece of shit in the region. No one accept your hegemony even Nepalis Kicking ur butts. Har taraf bund pangay letay ho aur jo jab wajti heh tu uwaan uwaan kartay USA apnay peo ke paas bhaagtay jo fatu salay shit nation on earth. Jab guts. Nahi hain larnay kay tu pangay kyo letay ho? jab fake dramay karogay surgical strikes walay tu u will get what u guys deserve. Last year Pakistani raped you in the broad day light. Entire world literally laughed on you and on the performance of your 2 takay ki mil in the 21st century. The way your fake modi media make gullible public chay****, entire world have seen that multiple times in the past so no one believes your POV and narrative about anything. Full of deception, forge, fake you guys are from top to bottom. You guys creating problem with the CPEC which is a strategic project of China for its next 50 years of its global projection. And you think you guys keep busy in sabotaging their projects and Chinese will sitting duck? They’re chinese not Indians. You got banged by Pakistani airforce when PAF jets rolling over your heads, your entire force was sitting duck and watching the rape scene of its own mil installations... ub Chinese hain kaka
> 
> Stop posting development development shit again and again... no one trust you...



Wow - do u think that chinese is doing for u or Kashmir or A 370?

Chinese are doing only two reasons " road constructions and US -INdia relationship and chinese dispointment"

A dump people only think....chinese are just looking their interest....and nothing else.


----------



## Song Hong

Indians walked themselves into trouble. 

For a long period of time, China has endured India's intrusion. And Indians have wrong expectation this will be the same as Doklam.

Before attacking, China called for de-engagement. But China knew India will intrude again. While soldiers pulled back, some infrastructure constructions were still running well within China's LAC.

Meanwhile a a company probably from elite forces/recon unit were waiting for Indians to intrude. They were prepared.

Then an Indian regular regiment commanded by a colonel did intrude and attacked the workers.

Suddenly hell broke loose and Indians lost the streetfight.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


This guy is funny....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

AfrazulMandal said:


> I agree.
> 
> I was wrong. No chinese casualties. Indians have been massacred.
> 
> Perhaps the Army can only torture Kashmiri civilians. Facing real enemies, they run.


this what Chinese side narrative :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## q12093487q

Han Patriot said:


> Bro you taught us a lesson, 40 Chinese killed in return. The Indian I knew would have jumped up n down claiming victory mate. They would said 40 Chinese killed and taught a lesson, territories recaptured. Lololol
> 
> The other story is how Indian soldiers ran and jumped into the river dying from cold rather than injury. Lolol. This is quoted from Indian media btw. Your Pms reaction sounded like someone who lost rather than won mate. So did you capture anything or anyone? 40 Chinese dead and it was Chinese who captured Indian soldiers? Lol
> 
> Did you get PP14/15 back?



That's the problem,according to indians here they achieved huge victory by killing much more chinese and controlled the valley, then why indians are all mad and shouting for revenge? I am really confused

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Lol still masturbating over that sellout.Nobody takes him seriously.Considered a foreign agent in the army circles.His credibility is the same as tarek fatah in pakistan.


Is that why he was invited in a conference along with Chritine Fair a few months back to discuss balakot strikes and the aftermath?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> For them, even a small casualty like a wound inflicted by an outside person is serious.



Han attitude went from braggart to tame after just one bloodbath and 40 ended han bloodlines,does this one child army really think it can fight a war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

kongn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164
> Also complete blackout of incident in chinese state controlled print media.


Silence can be interpreted either way, it can even be potentially used for playing victim later.


----------



## darksider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946199318818816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

Pakistani Fighter said:


> LOL or maybe Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh will have large chunk of Indian Territory


You could grab. Can you hold?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

q12093487q said:


> That's the problem,according to indians here they achieved huge victory by killing much more chinese and controlled the valley, then why indians are all mad and shouting for revenge. I am really confused



If you asked then even 10 indian solder killed and 10 chinese than still ask for revenge by indians


----------



## Han Patriot

Song Hong said:


> Indians walked themselves into trouble.
> 
> For a long period of time, China has endured India's intrusion. And Indians have wrong expectation this will be the same as Doklam.
> 
> Before attacking, China called for de-engagement. But China knew India will intrude again. While soldiers pulled back, some infrastructure constructions were still running well within China's LAC.
> 
> Meanwhile a a company probably from elite forces/recon unit were waiting for Indians to intrude. They were prepared.
> 
> Then an Indian regular regiment commanded by a colonel did intrude and attacked the workers.
> 
> Suddenly hell broke loose and Indians lost the streetfight.


For many years, I told Indians Doklam was settled out of peace not weakness, they misunderstood our generosity, those 23 souls died for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Han attitude went from braggart to tame after just one bloodbath and 40 ended han bloodlines,does this one child army really think it can fight a war?


Did you even read their statement? They are threatening you with more repurcussions if you don't mend your ways. 

Come on, I thought you have come prepared.. you are losing propaganda war terribly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

HalfMoon said:


> *Phone call between External Affairs Minister, Dr. S. Jaishankar and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi*
> June 17, 2020
> 
> 
> The External Affairs Minister and the State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, H.E. Mr. Wang Yi, had a phone conversation this afternoon on recent developments in Ladakh.
> EAM conveyed the protest of the Government of India in the strongest terms on the violent face-off in Galwan Valley on 15 June 2020. He recalled that at the meeting of senior Military Commanders held on 6th June, an agreement was reached on de-escalation and disengagement along the Line of Actual Control (LAC). Ground commanders were meeting regularly to implement this consensus throughout the last week. While there was some progress, the Chinese side sought to erect a structure in Galwan valley on our side of the LAC. While this became a source of dispute, the Chinese side took pre-meditated and planned action that was directly responsible for the resulting violence and casualties. It reflected an intent to change the facts on ground in violation of all our agreements to not change the status quo.
> EAM underlined that this unprecedented development will have a serious impact on the bilateral relationship. The need of the hour was for the Chinese side to reassess its actions and take corrective steps. The two sides should scrupulously and sincerely implement the understanding that was reached by the Senior Commanders on 6th June. Troops of both sides should also abide by the bilateral agreements and protocols. They should strictly respect and observe the Line of Actual Control and should not take any unilateral action to alter it.
> The State Councillor and Foreign Minister of China, on his part, conveyed the Chinese position on recent developments.
> At the conclusion of the discussion, it was agreed that the overall situation would be handled in a responsible manner, and both sides would implement the disengagement understanding of 6 June sincerely. Neither side would take any action to escalate matters and instead, ensure peace and tranquillity as per bilateral agreements and protocols.
> New Delhi
> June 17, 2020
> 
> https://www.mea.gov.in/press-releas...r_and_Foreign_Minister_of_China_HE_Mr_Wang_Yi


lolz, India backing off ... Who will avenge blood of Indian soldiers?


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273200095815589889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Raj-Hindustani said:


> If you asked then even 10 indian solder killed and 10 chinese than still ask for revenge by indians


Ya right. The number is magically 43,double?thats vedic math mate, dud you capture bck pp14/15?


----------



## Crystal-Clear

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273200095815589889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273262239823417348


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

q12093487q said:


> That's the problem,according to indians here they achieved huge victory by killing much more chinese and controlled the valley, then why indians are all mad and shouting for revenge? I am really confused



Indians invent these numbers for point scoring, they don't actually believe it.

This is typical of Indians. Everything is like a competition.

Once I had a conversation with a sensible Indian friend about Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, a famous Pakistan folk singer, his Indian roommate kept interjecting that no he is bad and he does not know how to sing, Indians are better, etc. I had to turn to him and say, "Mind your own business."

These people are CHEAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Take a deep breath

------------

And LAUGH 

   

Sorry, Indians...This comment of mine is not intended for you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

q12093487q said:


> That's the problem,according to indians here they achieved huge victory by killing much more chinese and controlled the valley, then why indians are all mad and shouting for revenge? I am really confused


I can't understand this too.... Until today I see a big Chinese build up in Doklam, but Indians tell me no Chinese there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Han Patriot said:


> Ya right. The number is magically 43,double?thats vedic math mate, dud you capture bck pp14/15?


thats a face saving fake Chinese casualty figures by indian government or else their public will ask for retaliation which they cañt do .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Han Patriot said:


> Ya right. The number is magically 43,double?thats vedic math mate, dud you capture bck pp14/15?



I don't believed on numbers but casualties happened at both sides... that is confirmed.


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> Is that why he was invited in a conference along with Chritine Fair a few months back to discuss balakot strikes and the aftermath?



Anyone can invite anyone if you want to push an agenda.In india opposition cant be 'disappeared' like in communist china or military ruled pakistan.So yes,there will be foreign agents and vested interests willing to do anything to discredit the current administration in a flawed democracy like india.No one gives a shit about him,and army considers him a foreign agent.India's tarek fatah.
There are quite a few like him,swain,ajay shukla foremost among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Take a deep breath
> 
> ------------
> 
> And LAUGH
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians...This comment of mine is not intended for you


doura doura k mara
.
.
fews days ago indian use to say that Chinese are small , only child of their parents and maturbates alot lol .
.
.
looks like they are still better then vedic hindu soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

Crystal-Clear said:


> thats a face saving fake Chinese casualty figures by indian government or else their public will ask for retaliation which they cañt do .
> View attachment 642509



But then global times editor doesnt need to reassure his public does he?Han should be celebrating having taught indians a lesson and talking of marching to delhi..why so quiet?Why so tame?Chinese newspapers should be celebrating teaching india a lesson..why news blackout?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Anyone can invite anyone if you want to push an agenda.In india opposition cant be 'disappeared' like in communist china or military ruled pakistan.So yes,there will be foreign agents and vested interests willing to do anything to discredit the current administration in a flawed democracy like india.No one gives a shit about him,and army considers him a foreign agent.India's tarek fatah.
> There are quite a few like him,swain,ajay shukla foremost among them.


I thought you said he is considered a foreign agent. There is a difference between being a foreign agent and an opposition guy. 

You need more hard work I am telling you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

darksider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273262239823417348



I remember Indian stainless steel swords, now a stainless steel axe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Wow - do u think that chinese is doing for u or Kashmir or A 370?
> 
> Chinese are doing only two reasons " road constructions and US -INdia relationship and chinese dispointment"
> 
> A dump people only think....chinese are just looking their interest....and nothing else.





Sure they're doing it for the indian/american relationship. The same americans who have come out in support for india and fought for the indians yesterday when the Chinese fought you....................perhaps the Chinese attacked india because of the indian/somalian/ethiopian/congo relationship...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

xyx007 said:


> this what Chinese side narrative :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973497766051840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272818023225626624


Pretty balanced reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Yaseen1 said:


> india has very much gap interms of weapons and military capabilities as china has drones,cyber,electric warfare,multiwarhead icbms with mega tonnes of yield as well as hypersonic weapons and stealth jets which india not possess



How do you knows ?
Since India is the only nation that develops 6000km nuke missile after 5000 km.

We have technology so that gap is also not that big


----------



## KaiserX

Sneaky Indians tried to take Chinese territory only to face ruthless PLA terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> I thought you said he is considered a foreign agent. There is a difference between being a foreign agent and an opposition guy.
> 
> You need more hard work I am telling you.



Many are both.Congress zamane me dhanda tha yeh ek.Many senior officials were sellouts.Modi for all his flaws has purged these elements and made lutyens irrelevant.Hence the pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

AfrazulMandal said:


> This is serious.
> 
> There have been casualties on the CHinese side too. How many we don't know...


 hey, careful inner sanghi is leaking out again. remember the state both you and bajrangi bhaijan jamahir were in after the Feb 2019 smack-down?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

KaiserX said:


> Sneaky Indians tried to take Chinese territory only to face ruthless PLA terror.



The only thing ruthless was the assault of 16 bihar on the hans despite outnumbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> In the absence of any information coming from China for this long, US intelligence sources are the only source of neutral information we have on China's casualties.
> 
> Love how Pakistanis believed unnamed US officials completely when they claimed that all Pakistani F-16 were accounted for after the clash with Indian Air Force. Then they were very unbiased. But now suddenly they are biased.


Unfortunately even on 27 th you had nothing to support your retarded claims.

And with your pilots own confession and payload of the wrecked mig intact blew up on your face. Same goes for 300 dead claim that ended up the same way..

That said even know from what we can all confirm (not unnamed US intel "speculation" vs confirmation) is that you suffered over 20 dead and dozens captured by PLA.. While PLA still occupies allegedly indian territory. 

So you lost troops and chinese are still there .. not really a win win situation for you is it?



cloud4000 said:


> Forget what Pakistanis have to say, we all know they are drinking China's kool-aid. Still, India announced the casualties it has incurred but China has said nothing about its casualties. Why?


And which cool aid are you on? Forget the chinese how about clearing the air regarding your 45 missing and pla controlling the territory. What is it there for you to celebrate a speculative report from some unknown website which has the same credibility as iflifeline the page you guys were quoting yesterday? Any reliable report from say bbc/cnn etc? Any shred of evidence or are we to believe speculations of an unnamed US spook on an unknown website?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

doorstar said:


> hey, careful inner sanghi is leaking out again. remember the state both you and bajrangi bhaijan jamahir were in after the Feb 2019 smack-down?


Yes. Headless chickens.


----------



## q12093487q

Raj-Hindustani said:


> If you asked then even 10 indian solder killed and 10 chinese than still ask for revenge by indians


Revenge for what? According to your media you have killed double numbers of chinese .Or even double revenge counld't satisfy you?you want triple revenge or more times revenge？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

*What if Russia asks india to take the matter to UNSC?*


----------



## Mrc

SrNair said:


> How do you knows ?
> Since India is the only nation that develops 6000km nuke missile after 5000 km.
> 
> We have technology so that gap is also not that big


None of those are operational


----------



## Enigma SIG

prashantazazel said:


> You could grab. Can you hold?


We're holding onto AJK just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crystal-Clear

kongn said:


> But then global times editor doesnt need to reassure his public does he?Han should be celebrating having taught indians a lesson and talking of marching to delhi..why so quiet?Why so tame?Chinese newspapers should be celebrating teaching india a lesson..why news blackout?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164


they do have casualties they didnt deny that. by 43 is a made up indian figure tljust to get a face saving lol .


----------



## Raphael

Not only did 35 or 350 or 350000000 CN soldiers die, they died of Saddam's anthrax

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

darksider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273262239823417348







What a brave athletic warrior. How will the Chinese now recover from this?........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> In the absence of any information coming from China for this long, US intelligence sources are the only source of neutral information we have on China's casualties.
> 
> Love how Pakistanis believed unnamed US officials completely when they claimed that all Pakistani F-16 were accounted for after the clash with Indian Air Force. Then they were very unbiased. But now suddenly they are biased.


The US journalists reports were from publications like Times,NYP,washington post etc and the journalist actually dared you to contradict her reporting.

Now what the fk do you expect ppl here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

silent_poison said:


> There are 2 options before PM Modi:
> 
> 1) He retaliates against China in some kinetic manner.
> 
> 2) He diverts to Pakistan front and starts a conflict or war with Pakistan after say a sudden terrorist attack.
> 
> There is no 3rd option.



There is a third option and it is the option he will take. 

Option 3: Sit on his ar$e and take his punishment from the Chinese and de-escalate because that's what he's been told to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Crystal-Clear said:


> thats a face saving fake Chinese casualty figures by indian government or else their public will ask for retaliation which they cañt do .
> View attachment 642509


Of course. To China, territory integrity matters not casualty, until now Indians are more interested in whether more Chinese died but not whether they got PP15/14. Who controls the heights now? No I dian us even asking this!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

SrNair said:


> How do you knows ?
> Since India is the only nation that develops 6000km nuke missile after 5000 km.
> 
> We have technology so that gap is also not that big






india is actually more advanced than China, america and Russia. I'm surprised you didn't know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

q12093487q said:


> That's the problem,according to indians here they achieved huge victory by killing much more chinese and controlled the valley, then why indians are all mad and shouting for revenge? I am really confused


Because masturbate can't replace the real thing, even with their God lotion...


----------



## The Accountant

kongn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164
> Also complete blackout of incident in chinese state controlled print media.


WInners behave like this as they have nothing to avenge. Dont you remember we returned your pilot as we wanted to give you safe exit and same is being done by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> *What if Russia asks india to take the matter to UNSC?*



no, india will never go to UNSC FOR Chinese issue


----------



## Crystal-Clear

hindustan ki fauj ne b


Han Patriot said:


> Of course. To China, territory integrity matters not casualty, until now Indians are more interested in whether more Chinese died but not whether they got PP15/14. Who controls the heights now? No I dian us even asking this!


do agree they still dont hold the land and lost 20 soldiers ,34 missing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

Crystal-Clear said:


> they do have casualties they didnt deny that. by 43 is a made up indian figure tljust to get a face saving lol .



Americans say 35 at least.I guess they are face saving too.Lol.
Hans have gone all quiet,both i print media as well as army spokesperson level.Now they say we dont want to escalate any further.What happened to teaching india a lesson and marching on delhi?
40 extinguished han bloodlines wiped out forever seems to have shocked them.
Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silver_dragon

Han Patriot said:


> For many years, I told Indians Doklam was settled out of peace not weakness, they misunderstood our generosity, those 23 souls died for nothing.



Then you grossly underestimated Chicanery & decietful nature of Indians. This is how they killed Chinese buddhist & captured their land which is now North India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

The tragic thing about all of this is that that the indians do not care about their deceased soldiers. They have no empathy and sympathy for them. All they care about is being seen as being a superpower/global power who is important to the West and Russia. Every indian on this thread is displaying this attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champs Trophy 2017

You must be thinking about punching bag of Asia.

Aor to aor Nepal ne b behti ganga mein hath dho liye.


PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Take a deep breath
> 
> ------------
> 
> And LAUGH
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians...This comment of mine is not intended for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Independent media teams should *visit Occupied Kashmir and Indian Punjab* to know if people from these territories are satisfied or happy after what China did to India. 

With one little exercise, India's akhandata will dissipate like the honour of their inept military.


----------



## SrNair

Kai Liu said:


> 'media democracy' means you can B.S. whatever you want..
> And yes, PLA don't want to stoke the *indian *public mood.. You should appreciate our goodwill.



Yes .That is exactly what I said even if Chinese release some casuality numbers noone is going to belief


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Many are both.Congress zamane me dhanda tha yeh ek.Many senior officials were sellouts.Modi for all his flaws has purged these elements and made lutyens irrelevant.Hence the pain.


Again saying.. you need more hard work and a clear narrative. This time, the silence of Indian government has led the people develop hundreds of stories on what really happened during the blood bath. Every news outlet is telling its own story. Members like you are coming up with new stories. Numbers are climbing up and down.

On the other hand, Chinese have issued a strong worded statement. That's the only thing we have for now. There might be casualties on their side, but they haven't given the exact number to give a face saving to you guys. In one of the tweets, it has already been cleared. Had they wanted, they would have put a fake number of 2 died and 15 injured for example.. But they didn't do anything.

If you guys had questioned your government on surgical strikes, balakot strikes, F-16 claims, Pakistan's claims of bombing the surroundings of your Div HQs etc, you wouldn't have been seeing this day where your government is also clueless on which story to tell the public.

When you know that you have someone who is an agent (as you said he is considered among the senior Army leadership), you will not invite him to give a briefing on an incident that proved to be an embarrassment for India all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Crystal-Clear said:


> doura doura k mara



doura doura k mara
jooton se mara
laaton se mara
keelon se mara
dandon se mara
kisi ki ankh phori 
kisi ki taang tori
kisi ka munh tora
wo dekho wo dekho
sub kuch tor diya
aur to aur bharat ka
supa powa ban ney ka
sapna bhi tor dia


Arey MODEEE GEEE ........ MODEEE GEEE .....Kuch to BOLIEYEEE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Crystal-Clear said:


> they do have casualties they didnt deny that. by 43 is a made up indian figure tljust to get a face saving lol .



There is no way for india to known about Chinese casualities. Dead indian soldiers couldnt tell; wounded indian soldiers were not counting. 

The question of how many doesn't arise hence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> Americans say 35 at least.I guess they are face saving too.Lol.
> Hans have gone all quiet,both i print media as well as army spokesperson level.Now they say we dont want to escalate any further.What happened to teaching india a lesson and marching on delhi?
> 40 extinguished han bloodlines wiped out forever seems to have shocked them.
> Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.





america is an ally of india, not China. The americans also said that Iraq had WMD that could destroy Europe in 30 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> The only thing ruthless was the assault of 16 bihar on the hans despite outnumbered.


Your repeated comments are not working this time, sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

kingQamaR said:


> Have some fight in you your a supa pawa
> 
> Now your saving grace is to come here and point fingers at Kashmiris resistance and there activities against you. In lack if uniforms they wear........ok lol
> 
> being beaten up and killed by fists or rods doesn’t require a uniform or rank in this clash to hide your utter humiliation by China and them getting back huge 60km of land. Maybe more?
> 
> Far as I can see. World economy hasn’t stopped since China has really sparked you very hard. In defence of all your shopping list of armaments you bought for your 2 front war big idea. How quickly you have given up wanting peace for Asia hahaha. Hardly a skirmish took place to knock fight out of you.
> 
> Asking China to not further widen this dispute is not going work. Because they have huge territorial dispute and it’s not local with you. Chinese reading your post will be laughing at it how you wrote it trying to hide your fears



Cheerleaders just give some passage to civilized nations like India and China



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india is actually more advanced than China, america and Russia. I'm surprised you didn't know that.



Ok


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> no, india will never go to UNSC FOR Chinese issue



Because ... ?


----------



## SrNair

Mrc said:


> None of those are operational



How long it will take ?


----------



## hussain0216

kongn said:


> Pummeled?Boy if you knew.
> Those boys charged uphill despite outnumbered to avenge their CO and gave the hans a mauling they will remember.And that too with rods,cricket bats and hockey sticks.



Your army took cricket bats and hockey sticks to battle

Wah Indians, wah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Unfortunately even on 27 th you had nothing to support your retarded claims.
> 
> And with your pilots own confession and payload of the wrecked mig intact blew up on your face. Same goes for 300 dead claim that ended up the same way..
> 
> That said even know from what we can all confirm (not unnamed US intel "speculation" vs confirmation) is that you suffered over 20 dead and dozens captured by PLA.. While PLA still occupies allegedly indian territory.
> 
> So you lost troops and chinese are still there .. not really a win win situation for you is it?



Few corrections. This was never territory under Indian control. Chinese are on disputed territory and they are vacating. Eventually they will just like Doklam. Especially with us killing scores of them in this manner.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The US journalists reports were from publications like Times,NYP,washington post etc and the journalist actually dared you to contradict her reporting.
> 
> Now what the fk do you expect ppl here?



The F-16 claim was from a US magazine Foreign Policy relying on unnamed sources. NY times and others just reported the magazine's claim.

As already confirmed by an American member F 22 here, US News and report is a reliable and respected source.


----------



## Song Hong

Modi should be trialed for endangering the soldiers.

The border soldiers were innocent. No one want to fight and soldiers in Sino Indian borders can just get along.

USA bribed Modi to contained China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

As per the history and records, China will never disclosed casulities from his side

*1967: In Sikkim, India pushes China back*

Tensions came to a head again in 1967 along two mountain passes, Nathu La and Cho La, that connected Sikkim — then a kingdom and a protectorate of India — and China’s Tibet Autonomous Region.
A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border.
The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians.
In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.
The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.
But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La.
The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.
The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed. — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday.
https://www.civilsdaily.com/news/india-china-border-dispute-a-conflict-years-in-the-making/

*1967 Nathu La conflict*
Another flashpoint was Nathu La, India's highest mountain pass in northeastern Sikkim state, which is sandwiched between Bhutan, Chinese-ruled Tibet and Nepal.

During a series of clashes, including the exchange of artillery fire, New Delhi said some 80 Indian soldiers died and counted up to 400 Chinese casualties.
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...es-decades-long-conflict-200617025851066.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> Again saying.. you need more hard work and a clear narrative. This time, the silence of Indian government has led the people develop hundreds of stories on what really happened during the blood bath. Every news outlet is telling its own story. Members like you are coming up with new stories. Numbers are climbing up and down.
> 
> On the other hand, Chinese have issued a strong worded statement. That's the only thing we have for now. There might be casualties on their side, but they haven't given the exact number to give a face saving to you guys. In one of the tweets, it has already been cleared. Had they wanted, they would have put a fake number of 2 died and 15 injured for example.. But they didn't do anything.
> 
> If you guys had questioned your government on surgical strikes, balakot strikes, F-16 claims, Pakistan's claims of bombing the surroundings of your Div HQs etc, you wouldn't have been seeing this day where your government is also clueless on which story to tell the public.
> 
> When you know that you have someone who is an agent (as you said he is considered among the senior Army leadership), you will not invite him to give a briefing on an incident that proved to be an embarrassment for India all over the world.



Lol,strong worded statement.Check the statement of jaishankar and of modi.And of naravane.
Chinese have buried the news in their domestic media instead of celebrating 'teaching india a lesson',global times editor who was warning india a couple of days ago now looking like a whipped boy that has been tamed and asking his cheerleaders to stand by their government.Chinese now want talks.What happened to superpower dragon?Just 40 han bloodlines exterminated and already balls dropped off?Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.


Things dont work like that in india,maybe in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273259942829600768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Few corrections. This was never territory under Indian control. Chinese are on disputed territory and they are vacating. Eventually they will just like Doklam. Especially with us killing scores of them in this manner.



 Do you expect us to take you seriously after this excuse?

If india never occupied the territory than what the fak fak was your military there for decades? 

Why the fk was your govt discussing the issue with China?Why were you demanding a chinese withdrawl for?


Why the fk were you having a stand off for?

What did your troops die for? Why did chinese capture dozens of your troops?


Go home you are drunk..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Lol,strong worded statement.Check the statement of jaishankar and of modi.And of naravane.


I have read both and Chinese have literally thrashed you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As per the history and records, China will never disclosed casulities from his side
> 
> *1967: In Sikkim, India pushes China back*
> 
> Tensions came to a head again in 1967 along two mountain passes, Nathu La and Cho La, that connected Sikkim — then a kingdom and a protectorate of India — and China’s Tibet Autonomous Region.
> A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border.
> The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians.
> In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.
> The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.
> But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La.
> The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.
> The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed. — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday.
> https://www.civilsdaily.com/news/india-china-border-dispute-a-conflict-years-in-the-making/
> 
> *1967 Nathu La conflict*
> Another flashpoint was Nathu La, India's highest mountain pass in northeastern Sikkim state, which is sandwiched between Bhutan, Chinese-ruled Tibet and Nepal.
> 
> During a series of clashes, including the exchange of artillery fire, New Delhi said some 80 Indian soldiers died and counted up to 400 Chinese casualties.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...es-decades-long-conflict-200617025851066.html


Who freaking cares about the casualities, all you indians do is talk about that. Why dont you talk about 1962 then when china whooped your ***?

The thing is what matters most is who completed the objective despite the loses.

Was india able to take back PP14/15? No.

Was China able to defend PP14/15? Yes.

Thats what matters to anyone who has a brain. Objectives matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> Because ... ?



both are powerful enough to take care each other..


----------



## kongn

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273259942829600768



Only good at choreographed drills and treacherous ambushes and surprise attacks by deciet.When it came to face to face fighting,shown their aukat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Chinese have buried the news in their domestic media instead of celebrating 'teaching india a lesson'


What lesson they have to teach you after slaughtering so many of your soldiers?

Have you ever seen a winner again saying "I will kill him"? They have already taught a lesson, it's now your turn to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HammerHead081 said:


> Who freaking cares about the casualities, all you indians do is talk about that. Why dont you talk about 1962 then when china whooped your ***?
> 
> The thing is what matters most is who completed the objective despite the loses.
> 
> Was india able to take back PP14/15? No.
> 
> Was China able to defend PP14/15? Yes.
> 
> Thats what matters to anyone who has a brain. Objectives matter.



i just pointed history of chinese to hide their casualties...


----------



## truthfollower

*War between nuclear powers*
*Expectations*




*Reality*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kai Liu

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As per the history and records, China will never disclosed casulities from his side
> 
> *1967: In Sikkim, India pushes China back*
> 
> Tensions came to a head again in 1967 along two mountain passes, Nathu La and Cho La, that connected Sikkim — then a kingdom and a protectorate of India — and China’s Tibet Autonomous Region.
> A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border.
> The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians.
> In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.
> The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.
> But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La.
> The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.
> The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed. — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday.
> https://www.civilsdaily.com/news/india-china-border-dispute-a-conflict-years-in-the-making/
> 
> *1967 Nathu La conflict*
> Another flashpoint was Nathu La, India's highest mountain pass in northeastern Sikkim state, which is sandwiched between Bhutan, Chinese-ruled Tibet and Nepal.
> 
> During a series of clashes, including the exchange of artillery fire, New Delhi said some 80 Indian soldiers died and counted up to 400 Chinese casualties.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...es-decades-long-conflict-200617025851066.html


Wikipedia 1967 again...lol...
But where is the proof? Can you show something like this:





or this:




???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Chinese now want talks.


They always wanted talks.. Even Pakistan wanted talks while our jets were bombing the surroundings of your Div HQs and you were shooting down your own helis with scores of soldiers inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> What lesson they have to teach you after slaughtering so many of your soldiers?
> 
> Have you ever seen a winner again saying "I will kill him"? They have already taught a lesson, it's now your turn to respond.



Then why is their cheerleader number one global times editor looking mournful and tamed and begging his followers to stand with government and have faith in army?He should be celebrating this massacre of indian soldiers,he was warning india a couple of days back.What happened now?Why so tame?
Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

Raj-Hindustani said:


> i just pointed history of chinese to hide their casualties...


This whole thread is a shitfest. Both indians and pakistanis trying to talk about who inflicted the most casualties. That shouldn't even matter.

What matters are objectives like i explained in my previous post. Only nationalists care about the casualties. Real strategists care about the objectives which are territorial gains or defending set points. These objectives win you the overall war. Soldiers can be replaced, territory cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> What happened to superpower dragon?Just 40 han bloodlines exterminated and already balls dropped off?


Not working.


----------



## PakFactor

Imran Khan said:


> the same US intelligence whom belive WMD in iraq ?????????
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-an-intelligence-failure-or-white-house-spin/
> 
> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/
> 
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...28/ari-fleischer-iraq-lies-george-w-bush-wmds



My thoughts exactly, them and their "intelligence assessment", we've seen enough to ignore it.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> both are powerful enough to take care each other..



Why Russia then?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you expect us to take you seriously after this excuse?
> 
> If india never occupied the territory than what the fak fak was your military there for decades?
> 
> Why the fk was your govt discussing the issue with China?Why were you demanding a chinese withdrawl for?
> 
> 
> Why the fk were you having a stand off for?
> 
> What did your troops die for? Why did chinese capture dozens of your troops?
> 
> 
> Go home you are drunk..



Laugh all you want. I know you are trying very hard to hide the pain of losing 35 of your Mae baaps yesterday.  If it makes you feel better.


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> Then why is their* cheerleader number one* global times editor looking mournful and tamed and begging his followers to stand with government and have faith in army?He should be celebrating this massacre of indian soldiers,he was warning india a couple of days back.What happened now?Why so tame?
> Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.


You mean this guy?
Hu Xijin









Well... Enough said...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Gandhi G in da house said:


> In the absence of any information coming from China for this long, US intelligence sources are the only source of neutral information we have on China's casualties.
> 
> Love how Pakistanis believed unnamed US officials completely when they claimed that all Pakistani F-16 were accounted for after the clash with Indian Air Force. Then they were very unbiased. But now suddenly they are biased.



That report came directly from the Pentagon in an official release. We know you Pajits are still butt hurt about the whopping you recieved, lol, go apply some almond oil and get a massage.


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> Not working.



Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.
Meant for han,not for you.I'm sure you have no problems with reproduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Then why is their cheerleader number one global times editor looking mournful and tamed and begging his followers to stand with government and have faith in army?He should be celebrating this massacre of indian soldiers,he was warning india a couple of days back.What happened now?Why so tame?
> Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.


This is how winners behave.. with humility. 

They don't have to do anything after beating the crap out of you guys.. They even captured your soldiers. If you had responded in time, you could have freed your soldiers.. They themselves had to send them over to you.

Come on man, bring a new story to the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Few corrections. This was never territory under Indian control. Chinese are on disputed territory and they are vacating. Eventually they will just like Doklam. Especially with us killing scores of them in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> The F-16 claim was from a US magazine Foreign Policy relying on unnamed sources. NY times and others just reported the magazine's claim.



It was widely published by reputable papers worldwide. The journalist has openly challenged you to prove her wrong. 
Even your beloved anti Pak Christine C Fair bashed you on your own event.. and the migs payload etc ate nough to bury indian nonsensical claims.. amyways...


> As already confirmed by an American member F 22 here, US News and report is a reliable and respected source.



f-22 is just another anti china troll, in the same boat as chinese trolls who boasting bout nuking everything that moves (no offence to sensible chinese posters), and so what if some US poster acknowledges the reputation of some rather obscure ranking website thats posting “speculations” by an unnamed US intel source whose claims cant be verified? Can US go on ground and verify it ? the US technicians in Pak surely could...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> doura doura k mara
> jooton se mara
> laaton se mara
> keelon se mara
> dandon se mara
> kisi ki ankh phori
> kisi ki taang tori
> kisi ka munh tora
> wo dekho wo dekho
> sub kuch tor diya
> aur to aur bharat ka
> supa powa ban ney ka
> sapna bhi tor dia
> 
> 
> Arey MODEEE GEEE ........ MODEEE GEEE .....Kuch to BOLIEYEEE


2012 super power bana tha india 
2019 pakistan se maar khai
2020 china se maar khai 
2021 god know kon thukai kary ga india ki


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

hussain0216 said:


> Your army took cricket bats and hockey sticks to battle
> 
> Wah Indians, wah




What is wrong with that? indians love cricket and hockey.


----------



## kongn

Kai Liu said:


> You mean this guy?
> Hu Xijin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Enough said...



This is a well respected source on PDF.Just search how many global times articles are taken as gospel here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you expect us to take you seriously after this excuse?
> 
> If india never occupied the territory than what the fak fak was your military there for decades?
> 
> Why the fk was your govt discussing the issue with China?Why were you demanding a chinese withdrawl for?
> 
> 
> Why the fk were you having a stand off for?
> 
> What did your troops die for? Why did chinese capture dozens of your troops?
> 
> 
> Go home you are drunk..


please have some mercy 20 log mary hain in ke bhai  bhaga bhaga ker dandy se mara china ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champs Trophy 2017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040
India giving a befitting response to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

Enigma SIG said:


> We're holding onto AJK just fine.


Both sides grabbed chunks of an independent J&K. Have you wrested much from territory under our control?


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.
> Meant for han,not for you.I'm sure you have no problems with reproduction.


I don't even know what's Nirvaansh, forget about Chinese understanding this term.. 

But the point is, whatever term you use, it's not working.. It didn't work during balakot fiasco and certainly not working here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

kongn said:


> Only good at choreographed drills and treacherous ambushes and surprise attacks by deciet.When it came to face to face fighting,shown their aukat.


We shouldn't hold back on treacherous ambushes and surprise attacks by deceit. If there's a war, you should forget all these things. Even we should without hesitation indulge in these things if that helps us attain something.

Humare yaha ye honour honour bahot chalta hai.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> What lesson they have to teach you after slaughtering so many of your soldiers?
> 
> Have you ever seen a winner again saying "I will kill him"? They have already taught a lesson, it's now your turn to respond.






The indians are responding well to being massacred by the Chinese by posting 1000s of posts on PDF............

They are acting as if they are masters of the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> This is how winners behave.. with humility.
> 
> They don't have to do anything after beating the crap out of you guys.. They even captured your soldiers. If you had responded in time, you could have freed your soldiers.. They themselves had to send them over to you.
> 
> Come on man, bring a new story to the table.



Oh no,this is not how the han behaves.The CCP han is ruthless when has you down or when he senses weakness.He needs a slap in the face to teach him respect from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

HammerHead081 said:


> This whole thread is a shitfest. Both indians and pakistanis trying to talk about who inflicted the most casualties. That shouldn't even matter.
> 
> What matters are objectives like i explained in my previous post. Only nationalists care about the casualties. Real strategists care about the objectives which are territorial gains or defending set points. These objectives win you the overall war. Soldiers can be replaced, territory cannot.



if you talikg about territorial gains then do not worry!

for just 60 square km even if true than it will cost more to chiese due to relationship will be drain to nil....

India is hesitating to join any grup but it allow to join other group as well.

Sorry, i can list down many things but only a small of peace of land even if ture than will be very costly....till many decades


----------



## Crystal-Clear

kongn said:


> Americans say 35 at least.I guess they are face saving too.Lol.
> Hans have gone all quiet,both i print media as well as army spokesperson level.Now they say we dont want to escalate any further.What happened to teaching india a lesson and marching on delhi?
> 40 extinguished han bloodlines wiped out forever seems to have shocked them.
> Sirf maara nahi,nirvansh kar diya.


americans haan ????




.
.
lol so after a show of power what is stoping india to take back galwan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The indians are responding well to being massacred by the Chinese by posting 1000s of posts on PDF............
> 
> They are acting as if they are masters of the universe.


I don't know why they are saying that Chinese need to show anger? I mean a guy has killed you and should still show anger???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

PradoTLC said:


> hmmm.. is this a U turn ?.... your leaders always say China your number one threat?.. all weapons are against china?..
> 
> so which is it?
> 
> China or Pakistan?


China is potentially the number one threat, as it is a powerful enemy. Future acquisitions will be China focused. No one said all our weapons are China specific. Some are. Probably just the ICBMs.


----------



## ZAC1

For the sake of argument let say india killed 45 Chinese soldiers so what they still have that area captured.lives doesnt matter achievement matters


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Someone needs to tell the indians on PDF that they are not going to be able to beat the Chinese by posting 1000s of posts on PDF. The indians here believe that this how they will become a superpower and take on China.



Champs Trophy 2017 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040
> India giving a befitting response to China.






How will the Chinese ever recovery from this indian bravery?.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont get personal you dumb cunt. Argue with facts not randy rona typical of you clowns.


kya fact or kya bakwaas china army was ready to beat them like donkeys . chinese were ready with rods wires sticks everything . indians were not ready they did not expect it . now they have only indian media and bollywood and people like major goriya tweets . ab inka sahara hai inko . hum to chaay pilaty hain marny ke baad china ne to poora hi mar dala . zalim hain wesy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

I think Mods should give Indians a separate thread where only they can post. They have alot of verbal diarrhoea to relieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> doura doura k mara
> jooton se mara
> laaton se mara
> keelon se mara
> dandon se mara
> kisi ki ankh phori
> kisi ki taang tori
> kisi ka munh tora
> wo dekho wo dekho
> sub kuch tor diya
> aur to aur bharat ka
> supa powa ban ney ka
> sapna bhi tor dia
> 
> 
> Arey MODEEE GEEE ........ MODEEE GEEE .....Kuch to BOLIEYEEE


modi ji : pack up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040


----------



## Crystal-Clear

lol usa is the most trustable source in Chinese matters lol.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> I don't know why they are saying that Chinese need to show anger? I mean a guy has killed you and should still show anger???





That way of thinking is the result of indoctrination by watching many hours of retarded low IQ bollywood rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> This is a well respected source on PDF.Just search how many global times articles are taken as gospel here.


Yeah then get more gospel from him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> I don't even know what's Nirvaansh, forget about Chinese understanding this term..
> 
> But the point is, whatever term you use, it's not working.. It didn't work during balakot fiasco and certainly not working here too.



Nirvansh means ended bloodline.All that effort and sacrifice of their parents and ancestors gone down the drain forever.Thousands of years old bloodline wiped out forever.Lets see how many hans will extinguish their bloodlines for emperor xi and ccp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What is wrong with that? indians love cricket and hockey.



No I completely understand

The Indians were having a picnic on a mountain top in the middle of the night

Playing some cricket and hockey

When their CO was tortured to death by the Chinese

The Indians upon seeing this swore on their mother's milk
Did a emotional scene infront of a elephant idol 
A small dance number

And then ran up the hill with cricket bats and hockey sticks to avenge their CO, 

Battle scene, one Indian soldier hits 5 Chinese soldier with one cricket shot killing 5
The Chinese soldiers fire bullets but Indians deflect them with their cricket bats

In the midst of battle Indians lose a Sikh Indian soldier and a Muslim Indian soldier, VERY EMOTIONAL

India wins!

The CO who coincidentally was on the floor at deaths door spluttering that boys played well and he always believed in them before dying.



The End

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Oh no,this is not how the han behaves.The CCP han is ruthless when has you down or when he senses weakness.He needs a slap in the face to teach him respect from time to time.


Man, for heavens sake, you are making fun of yourself. 

The world knows that you guys have got a good thrashing at the hands of Chinese and you are calculating your possibilities now. We are also waiting if you take revenge or not. 

Chinese don't need to do anything for now.. The ball is in your court. If you want to prove anything, you should comeup with some sort of proof.

Quoting a third grade online news tabloid that is not even disclosing the source will not work. Now is the time to question all the past operations your government has claimed to have conducted... I suggest start from 2016. 

In 2016 surgical strikes, you provided some sort of communications between our army officers and those were really funny. This time too, your media is claiming to have intercepted some communications. Considering your record, your story and numbers you are quoting (even the death toll on your side) are unbelievable. I suspect you have suffered with more than 50 KIAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

KaiserX said:


> US news is the only source... why aren't other US media outlets reporting the same? This intelligence analyst appears to be an Indian twitter handle



Shinkman is a neoconservative shill.

Make of this what you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

Kai Liu said:


> Yeah then get more gospel from him



Not my diagnosis,ask your pak buddies.Global times is a most trusted source here.China stronk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

hussain0216 said:


> No I completely understand
> 
> The Indians were having a picnic on a mountain top in the middle of the night
> 
> Playing some cricket and hockey
> 
> When their CO was tortured to death by the Chinese
> 
> The Indians upon seeing this swore on their mother's milk
> Did a emotional scene infront of a elephant idol
> A small dance number
> 
> And then ran up the hill with cricket bats and hockey sticks to avenge their CO,
> 
> Battle scene, one Indian soldier hits 5 Chinese soldier with one cricket shot killing 5
> The Chinese soldiers fire bullets but Indians deflect them with their cricket bats
> 
> In the midst of battle Indians lose a Sikh Indian soldier and a Muslim Indian soldier, VERY EMOTIONAL
> 
> India wins!
> 
> The CO who coincidentally was on the floor at deaths door spluttering that boys played well and he always believed in them before dying.
> 
> 
> 
> The End






Apparently the Chinese killed the indians for beating them in a cricket match. But some reports say it wasn't even the Chinese, it was the black lives matter supporters.

PS The indian soldiers killed where apparently hit in their heads by a new Chinese fast bowling sensation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naofumi

Gandhi G in da house said:


> The F-16 claim was from a US magazine Foreign Policy relying on unnamed sources. NY times and others just reported the magazine's claim.
> 
> As already confirmed by an American member F 22 here, US News and report is a reliable and respected source.


In F-16 case they said that they have counted the Jets but what is the root source in this case? I mean only Indian/Chinese soldiers can come up with an approximation as only they were present at the site and to be exactly sure, the side have to declare the numbers itself, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

kongn said:


> Not my diagnosis,ask your pak buddies.Global times is a most trusted source here.China stronk.


But not this guy's personal twitter? right?


----------



## doorstar

PakSword said:


> I don't even know what's Nirvaansh, forget about Chinese understanding this term..
> 
> But the point is, whatever term you use, it's not working.. It didn't work during balakot fiasco and certainly not working here too.


he is mocking their religion Buddhism and the concept of nirvana.

*Nirvaansh:* Liberated (from cycle of death and rebirth) killed forever; sent to bliss


----------



## ThinkLogically

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> India had a chance to prove that it is *GreatPower*....*by taking back territory Liberated by the PLA.*
> *
> Instead, its troops were beaten to pulp* and all it has now is* cooked-up figures of 43 PLA troops killed*..to play to the local gallery!
> 
> On the *GrandChessboard *the net value of *India *as power has become *Zero!!!*


Poor fellow.

Your grand friend has not yet declined the numbers even after 24 hrs that means the 43 hans getting slaughtered is true.

Or are the chinese still counting even after 48 hours like they are still laying that road in Doklam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> Man, for heavens sake, you are making fun of yourself.
> 
> The world knows that you guys have got a good thrashing at the hands of Chinese and you are calculating your possibilities now. We are also waiting if you take revenge or not.
> 
> Chinese don't need to do anything for now.. The ball is in your court. If you want to prove anything, you should comeup with some sort of proof.
> 
> Quoting a third grade online news tabloid that is not even disclosing the source will not work. Now is the time to question all the past operations your government has claimed to have conducted... I suggest start from 2016.
> 
> In 2016 surgical strikes, you provided some sort of communications between our army officers and those were really funny. This time too, your media is claiming to have intercepted some communications. Considering your record, your story and numbers you are quoting (even the death toll on your side) are unbelievable. I suspect you have suffered with more than 50 KIAs.



Yes,if you mean by the world pakistan.Dailytimes in UK,NYtimes reporting over 40 chinese casualities.US intelligence quotes 35.Chinese media dead quiet and buried the news.Mouthpiece global times editor begging for faith in army and ccp instead of his usual warnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Not my diagnosis,ask your pak buddies.Global times is a most trusted source here.China stronk.


No one is saying that Chinese don't have casualties.. But saying that they have lost 43 or 34 (US tabloid made a mistake by reversing the order of that number) is just laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Constantin84

Beny Karachun said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to both sides?
> 246 pages in a thread overnight


Apparently there was some sort of a medieval jousting tournament with clubs between these 2 nuclear armed states over a border dispute and team China won the round.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Crystal-Clear said:


> lol usa is the most trustable source in Chinese matters lol.
> .



Ha ha ha 

What is up with him and his boss? Do they shop ties from the same idiot store?

The tip of the tie is supposed to 'just' touch the belt buckle.

They both could wipe their collective a$$es with those long-a$$ dual-use ties.

An embarrassment to this country in more ways than one - these slobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

doorstar said:


> he is mocking their religion Buddhism and the concept of nirvana.
> 
> *Nirvaansh:* Liberated (from cycle of death and rebirth) killed forever; sent to bliss



Idiot.Vaansh means bloodline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paro_Peagus

kongn said:


> In new order-all indian patrols at LAC now armed and given orders to shoot at their own initiative.If the han one child conscript army wants a war it will get one.Already around 40 han bloodlines have been extinguished forever.Kill one CCP soldier you kill a whole bloodline built up over thousands of years.Lets see how long one child han conscript army can sustain it.


Hello,
Is the change in the roe limited only this sector for a limited time or is being implemented all across? What are the repercussions considering our previous agreement on not carrying ammo and slinging the rifle behind on approach?


----------



## Zohair Alam

@kongn the old school rule goes who doesnt understand by one thrashing gets another thrashing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

doorstar said:


> *Nirvaansh:* Liberated (from cycle of death and rebirth) killed forever; sent to bliss


Moksha is called being liberated from the cycle of birth and death. You love to lie don't you?


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

masterchief_mirza said:


> He is more interested in erasing chapters about mughals in history books



If that would've been the case then everyone might have forgotten "Bahadur Shah Zafar" and the freedom battle of 1857 and would have erased all paper stuff to avoid shame!



Reichsmarschall said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how will Pakistan get stronger



Siachin Factor count's in!

The same route is used for supplies to the troops of Siachin, atm they are having limited supplies but how long could they depend on that is the question? I was hearing some analysis and the person evidently said "Everyone is waiting for winters to come to see the change in the situation at Siachin, because with limited supplies or very fewer supplies how long can things stay in India's favor and our army is no doubt a professional army who can counter things in a very professional manner with a proper plan"


-------------------

*Recent Developments:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273208644939603969
*




*

Literally the way Chinese are conducting drills and exercises either on ground or in sea it seems like pooray India ki e kher nahi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273151866105466880

Someone raised a very nice and logical question (Any Indian wants to answer?)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273018992689586177

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Naofumi said:


> In F-16 case they said that they have counted the Jets but what is the root source in this case? I mean only Indian/Chinese soldiers can come up with an approximation as only they were present at the site and to be exactly sure, the side have to declare the numbers itself, no?



It's US intelligence. They might have heard call intercepts ? They might have moles inside China who are privy to classified information ?

There could be various ways.

How did US intelligence know for so long that Osama was in Pakistan ? And he did actually turn out there.

I know you have a problem with the government. That's okay. But remember, this is India vs China not BJP vs China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was widely published by reputable papers worldwide. The journalist has openly challenged you to prove her wrong.
> Even your beloved anti Pak Christine C Fair bashed you on your own event.. and the migs payload etc ate nough to bury indian nonsensical claims.. amyways...
> 
> 
> f-22 is just another anti china troll, in the same boat as chinese trolls who boasting bout nuking everything that moves (no offence to sensible chinese posters), and so what if some US poster acknowledges the reputation of some rather obscure ranking website thats posting “speculations” by an unnamed US intel source whose claims cant be verified? Can US go on ground and verify it ? the US technicians in Pak surely could...




I’m anti CCP and all their *** kissers like yourself. CCP, little pinks, and their ilk are scum of the earth. Understand, you are nothing but entertainment to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Constantin84 said:


> Apparently there was some sort of a medieval jousting tournament with clubs between these 2 nuclear armed states over a border dispute and team China won the round.


How? China won just because India revealed its casualty figures and China conveniently didn't lol?


----------



## Areesh

Situation in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

doorstar said:


> sorry injun, did not know that part of it but still what I said is provable too


Reported.


----------



## mig25

Rafi said:


> *This website has no credibility* and if their Intel wanted to leak info it would be to WP or the NYT, even then they are hardly neutral. But all this is mute, when the PLA are firmly in occupation of the Galwan valley and around 60 square km of indian claimed territory.



Just because this news article doesn't click with what you believe as the truth, it doesn't mean this newspaper has no credibility. Just as an example, the US News University Ranking Guide was and is a bible for students all across the world and in the US. Please refrain from talking about things you really have no idea about.

It's completely fine if you don't believe this news. Its your opinion/belief.


----------



## Zohair Alam

ThinkLogically said:


> Poor fellow.
> 
> Your grand friend has not yet declined the numbers even after 24 hrs that means the 43 hans getting slaughtered is true.
> 
> Or are the chinese still counting even after 48 hours like they are still laying that road in Doklam.



I havent read a post as pathetic as this one on here.


----------



## ThinkLogically

So the summary after 48 hours of the confrontation.
chinese are still counting their casualties so they could not put up their numbers of casualties.

So the summary after 24 hours after Indian Army released the chinese casualties number as 43.
chinese are still counting their casualties so they could not put up their numbers of casualties. They could not decline as they know it is true.

So the summary after 36 months of Doklam
chinese are still laying that road to cut off Indian chicken neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

TheGreatMaratha said:


> How? China won just because India revealed its casualty figures and China conveniently didn't lol?



Chinese na did you liar!!... They said that their number is Zero! No Chinese death... Can you understand that?

Indian soldiers are dropping dead like flies...


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

F-22Raptor said:


> I’m anti CCP and all their *** kissers like yourself. CCP, little pinks, and their ilk are scum of the earth. Understand, you are nothing but entertainment to me.



Damn tough guy. We got a tough *** over here. Pack it in boys, we can't compete. He's being entertained, so entertained he's mad.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## doorstar

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Reported.


oooh so frightened now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

doorstar said:


> no, filthy injun, nirvana (Buddhist) and moksha (hendu) is similar


He clearly said 'nirvansh' and not 'nirvana'. I think you are having reading and processing problems in all your excitement. Cool down. Take a sip of water. 

Btw, it's reported.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Crystal-Clear said:


> modi ji : pack up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

doorstar said:


> oooh so frightened now!


Does talking with respect considered being frightened in Pakistan? Hmm.


----------



## xeuss

Supreme Commander Snoke has spoken:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273237868375236608


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Zohair Alam said:


> I havent read a post as pathetic as this one on here.


First go through the hundreds of pathetic posts written by your compatriots. That's nothing.


----------



## kongn

Paro_Peagus said:


> Hello,
> Is the change in the roe limited only this sector for a limited time or is being implemented all across? What are the repercussions considering our previous agreement on not carrying ammo and slinging the rifle behind on approach?



All accross.
It means no more trusting any chinese agreements,we go in everywhere armed so they cant kill any soldier unarmed like they ambushed our CO.Ab se boli nahi,goli bolegi.
The hans are not used to mountain fighting and scared of dying because one child system.We have the largest and most experienced mountain force in the whole world with 12 dug in mountain divisions.If the hans want a mauling they will get it.Absolutely no need to worry.The only advantage china has are its SRBMs,but not nearly enough to sustain pressure though first wave will cause losses.We can counter that by cutting off their supplies and oil through indian ocean and malacca with our navy and sukhois from south idnia and andaman with brahmos.They have only one supply line into ladakh which we will bring under immediate pressure and their logistics will be hamstrung.We are much closer to homeground and with the patriotic population of ladakhis fully behind the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

F-22Raptor said:


> I’m anti CCP and all their *** kissers like yourself. CCP, little pinks, and their ilk are scum of the earth. Understand, you are nothing but entertainment to me.



Hit a nerve there? Yeah no wonder you keep coming here to suck dicks and moan bout ccp like a cuck, fking internet warrior.
I dont even consider you an insect, dont even post in your moaning threads where you bitch bout communists 24/7.. so go fuk yourself for entertainment & bait with your tears and welcome to my ignore list.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> Damn tough guy. We got a tough *** over here. Pack it in boys, we can't compete. He's being entertained, so entertained he's mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naofumi

Gandhi G in da house said:


> I know you have a problem with the government. That's okay. But remember, this is India vs China not BJP vs China.


Look, questioning information is not being anti-national as we should be self-aware before calculating to go ahead in any direction, for this one news, I doubt that anyone except Chinese can tell us the exact number. Our soldiers can tell us their account though which may give an idea about approximation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Scenes kuch aisai hain

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kai Liu

ThinkLogically said:


> So the summary after 48 hours of the confrontation.
> chinese are still counting their casualties so they could not put up their numbers of casualties.
> 
> So the summary after 24 hours after Indian Army released the chinese casualties number as 43.
> chinese are still counting their casualties so they could not put up their numbers of casualties. They could not decline as they know it is true.
> 
> So the summary after 36 months of Doklam
> chinese are still laying that road to cut off Indian chicken neck.


No No No... We know it is useless to fight your media...Your media never lose like your army never win...lol... You will just do your dream world vedic math: Chinese casualty==indian casualty*2 ..lol...
But still, we see bloody nose indians in reality, but can't see 'bloody nose' PLA in your dream world...


----------



## kongn

Zohair Alam said:


> @kongn the old school rule goes who doesnt understand by one thrashing gets another thrashing



I'll give you the new school ruling.You kill indian officer by deciet,get ready for brutal thrashing.The CCP hans learned this rule yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> Dailytimes in UK,NYtimes reporting over 40 chinese casualities.


1. Casualties don't mean "deaths".
2. They are quoting you (if they are).
3. Don't even mentioned about the third grade online tabloid quoting US intelligence. It's embarrassing for even Indians tbh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Bipin Rawat comedy.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273221369107529730*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mig25

India has claimed a certain number of Chinese casualties. If indeed China has had zero like how many Pakistanis want to believe, why will China sit quiet on such an accusation when 43 of its soldiers are said to be killed by India? 
It can easily say no Chinese soldiers were killed. The logic that some Pakistans are pushing around here is pure nonsense.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

After 280 pages ....... The summary is:

India lost - 20 solders
China Lost - Unknown (but casualties are confirmed)

Situation is tense at the borders and nothing change at ground level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

ThinkLogically said:


> So the summary after 48 hours of the confrontation.
> chinese are still counting their casualties so they could not put up their numbers of casualties.
> 
> So the summary after 24 hours after Indian Army released the chinese casualties number as 43.
> 
> So the summary after 36 months of Doklam



Brother firstly, please at least move ahead from "So the summary", secondly the way PLA has shifted its army, artillery, tanks and other defense systems from south China to North China in a day proves their efficiency and working speed, they don't need to count casualties to prove they are efficient or lazy!

Except for Indian media non of the international media has claimed any casualty on Chinese side lool.



xeuss said:


> Supreme Commander Snoke has spoken:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273237868375236608



Iss supreme commander se tou hamara Mamnoon Hussain bhe theak tha, jab usko pata nahi hota tha kisi baat ka tou qamse qam bolta tou nahi tha!






Agar apnay e mulk mein dushman ki fauj se mukon, laaton, rods etc se maar kha kay marnay per shabashi mil rahi hai tou socho agar yeh ek ada banda mar letay hongay tou yeh tou ghar damaad bana letay hongay usko lol!

Bhai hum aisay fauji ko "sirf awaam" e baaten kar kar kay taanay dy dy kay maar dy kay fauj mein tum ho kis liye jab tum lar nahi sakay, larna tou door ki baat koshish bhe nahi ki!


----------



## PakSword

ThinkLogically said:


> Poor fellow.
> 
> Your grand friend has not yet declined the numbers even after 24 hrs that means the 43 hans getting slaughtered is true.
> 
> Or are the chinese still counting even after 48 hours like they are still laying that road in Doklam.


Did they challenge you when you said only 3 died on your side? All the numbers are being told by Indians only.


----------



## doorstar

TheGreatMaratha said:


> He clearly said 'nirvansh' and not 'nirvana'. I think you are having reading and processing problems in all your excitement. Cool down. Take a sip of water.
> 
> Btw, it's reported.


like nilgiri have you been taking lessons from joe the bengali gora?


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Raj-Hindustani said:


> After 280 pages ....... The summary is:
> 
> India lost - 20 solders
> China Lost - Unknown (but casualties are confirmed)
> 
> Situation is tense at the borders and nothing change at ground level.


The 3rd point of the summary is:
Pakistanis jumping up and down as if they themselves have won some kind of a war lol. Similar to how they cheer when India loses a game in WC but the difference is that India hasn't lost any game over here.



doorstar said:


> like nilgiri have you been taking lessons from joe the bengali gora?


What lessons? Can you elaborate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

silent_poison said:


> *Breaking: PM Modi confirms Indian soldiers Killed many Chinese soldiers before being martyred.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273189727705853952
> He says "marte marte mare hain" which translates to "they died while kiling and killing enemies".*



Basically, he is admitting that India initiated the set of hostilities, and that Indians went to kill, and got killed in one of his surgical strike operations....

Shameful ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

PakSword said:


> 1. Casualties doesn't mean "deaths".
> 2. They are quoting you (if they are).
> 3. Don't even mentioned about the third grade online tabloid quoting US intelligence. It's embarrassing for even Indians tbh.



American media is third grade when it hurts your narrative.It wasnt third grade after balakot.
Now be a good boy,sit and watch with popcorn.The CCP han will either deescalate and move back or we will have the oppurtunity to give them another lesson shortly.The chinese have made a permanent enemy now,encirclement is china's destiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

kongn said:


> I'll give you the new school ruling.You kill indian officer by deciet,get ready for brutal thrashing.The CCP hans learned this rule yesterday.



He answers you here.


Raj-Hindustani said:


> After 280 pages ....... The summary is:
> 
> India lost - 20 solders
> China Lost - Unknown (but casualties are confirmed)
> 
> Situation is tense at the borders and nothing change at ground level.


----------



## Yamaraj

kongn said:


> Many are both.Congress zamane me dhanda tha yeh ek.Many senior officials were sellouts.Modi for all his flaws has purged these elements and made lutyens irrelevant.Hence the pain.



Interesting. Would you please explain this to me, then?



> Last week, the Finance Bill 2018 was passed within a span of just half-an-hour amid the din, along with 18 amendments. Among them, there was also a damning amendment to the Foreign Contribution (Regulation) Act (FCRA), 2010, which exempted political parties from the scrutiny of their foreign funding, against the backdrop of a judgement that found both the BJP and the Congress prima facie guilty of accepting foreign funds.
> 
> ...
> 
> Interestingly, the law that makes foreign funding legitimate, with retrospective effect from 1976, comes within five months of a Delhi High Court order asking the Narendra Modi government to look into the accounts of both the Congress and the BJP for the violation of FCRA. More interestingly, the Delhi HC gave the “last opportunity” to the Ministry of Home Affairs for compliance with its 2014 judgement, which found both parties flouting the FCRA norms by accepting donations from Indian subsidiaries of UK-based Vedanta Resources.



https://www.financialexpress.com/in...calls-it-terrible-what-you-must-know/1107290/

Why would an incorruptible politician like your so fancied and beloved Modi have such a law enacted, completely bypassing the checks and balances of a healthy democratic system? Instead of investigating the oh-so-corrupt opposition, why would the demigod himself join forces with the evil, endanger and soil the very delicate fabric of democracy in India with undeclared foreign political funding - something that would be looked down upon and booed in more honorable republics today. An act likely punishable by death even in the Greek republics of antiquity.

Purged the corruption, you say? Nay! Folly and vice. You, sir, are a viper like your leader. Lies and mischief, all you know and speak. A braggart, hissing and spitting venom in the eyes of the unsuspecting passersby. And hilariously unbeknownst to you, an object of ridicule and scorn. I pity creatures like you.


----------



## nature is

Raj-Hindustani said:


> As per the history and records, China will never disclosed casulities from his side
> 
> *1967: In Sikkim, India pushes China back*
> 
> Tensions came to a head again in 1967 along two mountain passes, Nathu La and Cho La, that connected Sikkim — then a kingdom and a protectorate of India — and China’s Tibet Autonomous Region.
> A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border.
> The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians.
> In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.
> The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.
> But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La.
> The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.
> The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed. — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday.
> https://www.civilsdaily.com/news/india-china-border-dispute-a-conflict-years-in-the-making/
> 
> *1967 Nathu La conflict*
> Another flashpoint was Nathu La, India's highest mountain pass in northeastern Sikkim state, which is sandwiched between Bhutan, Chinese-ruled Tibet and Nepal.
> 
> During a series of clashes, including the exchange of artillery fire, New Delhi said some 80 Indian soldiers died and counted up to 400 Chinese casualties.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...es-decades-long-conflict-200617025851066.html





Kai Liu said:


> Wikipedia 1967 again...lol...
> But where is the proof? Can you show something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???




1967? Shameless Indians keep editing Wiki.

Old Wiki from 2012 says Chinese side 10 killed. Current page says 350 killed. Death toll kept increasing over the years. 

2012
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents&oldid=479366958


Current
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CIA Mole

There’s one word that can be used to describe Indians: ANNOYING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

JustAnotherPerson said:


> I starting to hear versions that this was more of an accident than a fight, the both sides where clashing close to a riff before its collapse. The stupidity.
> Is this is true there commanders that should lose their jobs.



What you heard is true.

Indian and Chinese soldiers were pushing and shoving on the mountain cliff when the cliff gave-in due to hundreds of soldiers on the cliff. Both Indian and Chinese soldiers fell into the ravine and died.


----------



## xyx007

This all i can say on indian media


----------



## PakSword

kongn said:


> American media is third grade when it hurts your narrative.


Not the whole media.. The online news website that is saying that US intelligence (ignoring CNN, Fox, Washington Post, New York Times, Foreign Policy etc) approached US News.com tabloid.. I mean come on..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

PakSword said:


> Not the whole media.. The online news website that is saying that US intelligence (ignoring CNN, Fox, Washington Post, New York Times, Foreign Policy etc) approached US News.com tabloid.. I mean come on..


The USNEWS has some credibility for its university rankings, and that's pretty much about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paro_Peagus

kongn said:


> All accross.
> It means no more trusting any chinese agreements,we go in everywhere armed so they cant kill any soldier unarmed like they ambushed our CO.Ab se boli nahi,goli bolegi.
> The hans are not used to mountain fighting and scared of dying because one child system.We have the largest and most experienced mountain force in the whole world with 12 dug in mountain divisions.If the hans want a mauling they will get it.Absolutely no need to worry.The only advantage china has are its SRBMs,but not nearly enough to sustain pressure though first wave will cause losses.We can counter that by cutting off their supplies and oil through indian ocean and malacca with our navy and sukhois from south idnia and andaman with brahmos.They have only one supply line into ladakh which we will bring under immediate pressure and their logistics will be hamstrung.We are much closer to homeground and with the patriotic population of ladakhis fully behind the army.


One last question if you don't mind. It's more about your personal opinion. 

Going forward in the immediate future (next 1-2 months) you think we will see a de-escalation (with chinese casualties in the open) or IA still plans to rub the chinese nose in the ground? Considering the larger geopolitical view in mind. 
How is the mood among the forces?


----------



## Mighty Lion

Crystal-Clear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273200095815589889


Opposition party member


----------



## PakSword

Kai Liu said:


> The USNEWS has some credibility for its university rankings, and that's pretty much about it.


 A few universities did question even that credibility in the past lol. But yeah, it is a rating website more than a news paper.. Actually, it's not even a paper, it's an online website that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## q12093487q

I really don't want the "40+ chinese soldiers" becoming the missing "F-16",so I'm here begging,begging indian media can show us some picture of dead PLA soldiers，that would be very grateful，thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mighty Lion

Microsoft said:


> There is a third option and it is the option he will take.
> 
> Option 3: Sit on his ar$e and take his punishment from the Chinese and de-escalate because that's what he's been told to do.


Will happen only in your dreams.


----------



## Song Hong

This time India became the sacrificial lamb for US.

China used India to show US that, she would go to war if being cornered.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

Modi's transformation from 56 inch Seena to 56 inch arsehole.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xyx007

Hard to believe , what is source of American claiming such numbers


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164


----------



## wgr2013

Raj-Hindustani said:


> i just pointed history of chinese to hide their casualties...


For india its a numbers game always for public consumption and false sense of bravado. For example if your plane is shot down , tell public that superior enemy plane was also shot down to cool it down. If chinese soldiers kung fu indian asses and video goes viral , show video of beating up armored vehicle with stones . If chinese manage to kill 3 soldiers tell public 5 chinese died too. 17 more get killed of injuries later in day , no problem we will put opponent’s number at 45. Always have to do one up you indians right?


----------



## Microsoft

silent_poison said:


> Will happen only in your dreams.



I guess 20 deaths is not an instigation. He wants more dead before any 'befitting reply'.
*‘India wants peace but capable of giving befitting reply if instigated’: PM Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Song Hong said:


> This time India became the sacrificial lamb for US.
> 
> China used India to show US that, she would go to war if being cornered.



Exactly.


----------



## Great Janjua

Indus Pakistan said:


> Funny you say that. I was on Tiger Hill. Were you that guy who hid in the corner crying "mama" when the Sikhs came charging up the hill?


You are making fun off your own countrymen who fought in kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

kongn said:


> I'll give you the new school ruling.You kill indian officer by deciet,get ready for brutal thrashing.*The CCP hans learned this rule yesterday.*



Learnt yesterday? 

From every account it appears that the Chinese were armed and outnumbered the Indians, so it certainly looks like the Indians were on the thrashing end. 

Or are you referring to Media thrashing similar to the Pakistani F16 that was shot down.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

q12093487q said:


> I really don't want the "40+ chinese soldiers" becoming the missing "F-16",so I'm here begging,begging indian media can show us some picture of dead PLA soldiers，that would be very grateful，thanks


Now you are facing what we have been facing all these years.. Made up numbers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

PakSword said:


> A few universities did question even that credibility in the past lol. But yeah, it is a rating website more than a news paper.. Actually, it's not even a paper, it's an online website that's it.


I used USNews to select my Masters uni. Of course, I didn't just keep that as a reference, but yeah one of the reference points.


----------



## notorious_eagle

CIA Mole said:


> There’s one word that can be used to describe Indians: ANNOYING



I know 

They took a big thrashing from the Chinese, but making it look like they gave the thrashing to the Chinese as you can see our friend @kongn 

Kind of reminds me of Operation Swift Resort. Our Indian friends love bringing up Feb 26 of how they gave Pakistan a thrashing, but hate if if we bring up Abhi and Feb 27.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

TheGreatMaratha said:


> I used USNews to select my Masters uni. Of course, I didn't just keep that as a reference, but yeah one of the reference points.


Thanks for telling me.. I will tell my children to use usnews to check university ranking before selecting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

TheGreatMaratha said:


> I used USNews to select my Masters uni. Of course, I didn't just keep that as a reference, but yeah one of the reference points.



No one gives a ****. You are still here trolling.


----------



## notorious_eagle

PakSword said:


> Now you are facing what we have been facing all these years.. Made up numbers..



Its 100% a face saving. Remember the F16. This pretty much proves that Indian deterrence has failed. They have failed to keep China at bay, lost 60km of their territory to China and have also failed to deter Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mig25

TheGreatMaratha said:


> I used USNews to select my Masters uni. Of course, I didn't just keep that as a reference, but yeah one of the reference points.


Most students do. University quote from US news on their own website. 

Anyway, the Pakistanis have dismissed this as a trash source now so no point brining it up and going around in circles. I wish PDF published a list of sources they take seriously. It would really help the commentary here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Microsoft said:


> I guess 20 deaths is not an instigation. He wants more dead before any 'befitting reply'.
> *‘India wants peace but capable of giving befitting reply if instigated’: PM Modi*




i guess this is not instigation in their books

did he name china? seems to be threatening an unknown country


----------



## Zapper

*China has not released details of the deaths and injuries on its side, in an attempt to avoid any notion of winners or losers and prevent any escalation of tensions, but with casualties on both sides and tensions having been simmering for a while before boiling over, the incident cannot but raise worries that the situation risks running out of control - CHINA DAILY

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/17/WS5eea05bca310834817253bc7.html*

@notorious_eagle While their numbers might be higher or lower, this was clearly an ambush where PLA armed with melee weapons outnumbered unarmed Indian troops. Rumors on Weibo say PLA casualties number around 30 while some others are saying they lost the same as we did after reinforcements came in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272959391021404164


Because we will not satisfy our performance even if one PLA soldier get wounded by the puxxsy indian army... That is it.

BTW, this guy says a lot funny stupid things on his *personal *weibo or twitter account...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle

OK where is chushul sector?
This is getting better and better


----------



## PakSword

@Indus Pakistan and @xyx007 

No personal attacks please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## q12093487q

PakSword said:


> Now you are facing what we have been facing all these years.. Made up numbers..


Maybe indians are just doing things very slow，we still have chance to see the pictures，we should be patient with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272805197085945856


----------



## mig25

PakSword said:


> Thanks for telling me.. I will tell my children to use usnews to check university ranking before selecting one.


In the 90s we would source the paper versions from Libraries in India. That is how high they are regarded among students all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

mig25 said:


> Most students do. University quote from US news on their own website.
> 
> Anyway, the Pakistanis have dismissed this as a trash source now so no point brining it up and going around in circles. I wish PDF published a list of sources they take seriously. It would really help the commentary here.



I think most of us are using logic here. 

The Chinese soldiers outnumbered the Indians, and they literally ambushed the Indians who were not expecting any attacks. The Chinese were armed, Indian soldiers were not. That's why its hard to fathom the notion that Indians gave the Chinese a beating because logic would defy that. Unless, all the Indian soldiers were expert MMA fighters then thats different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Zapper said:


> *China has not released details of the deaths and injuries on its side, in an attempt to avoid any notion of winners or losers and prevent any escalation of tensions, but with casualties on both sides and tensions having been simmering for a while before boiling over, the incident cannot but raise worries that the situation risks running out of control - CHINA DAILY
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/17/WS5eea05bca310834817253bc7.html*


Open admission from Chinese state run media of the thrashing they got. Very heavy casualties among PLA. *Which is why India is openly releasing numbers as we are confident we are winner whereas loser China is hiding it *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Reported.



You got slayed, but here you are still acting like you mean something.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Microsoft said:


> I guess 20 deaths is not an instigation. He wants more dead before any 'befitting reply'.
> *‘India wants peace but capable of giving befitting reply if instigated’: PM Modi*


It is the instigation he is referring to.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PakSword said:


> No personal attacks please.


Okay. Back to hunting down the Indians .....


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The war is looming, its time for us to wake up!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

silent_poison said:


> Open admission from Chinese state run media of the thrashing they got. Very heavy casualties among PLA. *Which is why India is openly releasing numbers as we are confident we are winner whereas loser China is hiding it *



Got to give it to our Indian friends, always positive

Chinese take 60KM of land, kill 20 Indian soldiers and a Lt Col, but Indian friends think they came out on top. 

BRAVO

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mig25

Zapper said:


> *China has not released details of the deaths and injuries on its side, in an attempt to avoid any notion of winners or losers and prevent any escalation of tensions, but with casualties on both sides and tensions having been simmering for a while before boiling over, the incident cannot but raise worries that the situation risks running out of control - CHINA DAILY
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/17/WS5eea05bca310834817253bc7.html*


Fake news! 
Why are we even trying? Let it go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

mig25 said:


> In the 90s we would source the paper versions from Libraries in India. That is how high they are regarded among students all over the world.


Question is, why would the US intelligence officials approach this website out of all the other big players?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Raj-Hindustani said:


> After 280 pages ....... The summary is:
> 
> India lost - 20 solders
> China Lost - Unknown (but casualties are confirmed)
> 
> Situation is tense at the borders and nothing change at ground level.



Wait till Pakistan starts from its end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> *China has not released details of the deaths and injuries on its side, in an attempt to avoid any notion of winners or losers and prevent any escalation of tensions, but with casualties on both sides and tensions having been simmering for a while before boiling over, the incident cannot but raise worries that the situation risks running out of control - CHINA DAILY
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/17/WS5eea05bca310834817253bc7.html*



Local scorekeeper at it again. 
Who lost more dignity scorekeeper sir?


----------



## baajey

RIP to soldiers on BOTH sides.
interesting to see new heights of cheerleading of pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

notorious_eagle said:


> Chinese take 60KM of land, kill 20 Indian soldiers and a Lt Col, but Indian friends think they came out on top.


That 60 km land part never happened. *Show me one satellite pic of Chinese position inside Indian side of LAC in Galwan (Use LAC reference as given in neutral Google maps)

Pro-Tip: You can't so dont even bother trying.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

silent_poison said:


> It is the instigation he is referring to.



Why is he saying "IF"???



baajey said:


> RIP to soldiers on BOTH sides.
> interesting to see new heights of cheerleading of pakistanis.


Another scorekeeper!


----------



## Dalit

notorious_eagle said:


> Got to give it to our Indian friends, always positive
> 
> Chinese take 60KM of land, kill 20 Indian soldiers and a Lt Col, but Indian friends think they came out on top.
> 
> BRAVO



Modi taught RSS brigade to always put a smile. Even when things get as bad as they are currently. Another thing he taught Modi toadies is to lie and pretend that they are still world beaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

Google translate story:

The first conflict: the first line commander of the Indian army confronting Colonel Santosh BABU (commander of the 16th Regiment in Bihar, India)
Officer, 37 years old, from Tarangana Province, Central India) took a team of Ma Yuexue to our construction site to negotiate on the grounds that “in The construction at this location violated the consensus of disengagement," and we ignored it at first. During this period, the Indian army
There was a conflict with our military engineer unit equipped with mace. Colonel BABU was seriously injured (open scoop) and was returned urgently. The rest of the Indian army
The soldiers are under our control.
The second conflict: In the evening, the colonel BABU who was opened was hanged, so a member of the Indian army
The major came to our construction site with a large number of soldiers armed with sticks, wounding two of our construction personnel. Our wounded are
The two who opened the excavator were beaten by the Indian side before they ran away. During the period, some workers ran back and shouted more than 200 people in our army
These more than 200 people came prepared, carrying iron rods, telescopic sticks, shields, etc., plus the construction team's shovel ordnance shovel. Hurry
After arriving at the scene, fierce conflict broke out between the two sides. Due to the disparity in equipment, number of people and morale, the situation is that we are one-sided
At that time, more than 60 Indian soldiers and officers who were still on the site at our site were destroyed, causing heavy casualties. ??
In the second conflict, the Indian army initially had only one head hit by a flying stone thrown by our soldiers, but it was bleeding.
Due to the disparity in the number of people and equipment, the soldiers of our army were besieged on three sides and began to collapse below the slope they touched.
Run away. We did not move forward on the slope, but instead threw stones at them on the slope. Due to terrain advantages, he
They were hit by many people, and a large number of people panicked when no formation collapsed, some fell into the river, some fell into
In the pit, some of them fell directly on the big rock in the middle of the valley. The exact number is unknown. Then our brigadier arrived at the scene
Ordered to stop the conflict and admitted our wounded, some seriously injured were picked up and treated by the Army Aviation Helicopter. The Indian Army went dark
On the lower reaches of the Calvin River, searching for the wounded, he walked back to the camp on foot in the severe cold plateau at an altitude of 5,000 kilometers.
The wounded were frozen to death directly on the road. After returning to the camp, the Indian soldiers did not dare to come back to our army to find someone, they had to wait for the report
After sue the superior senior officer, let the senior officer coordinate to save people, resulting in a full delay in the rescue time, so only
Seventeen people were frozen to death. The so-called 43 people’s report is based on the Indian “interception of Chinese radio signals” plus “
Observed from the on-site observation" and "Description of Indian Army wounded".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Local scorekeeper at it again.
> Who lost more dignity scorekeeper sir?


Get the heck outta here, with your pathetic responses...you're not able to come up with a decent comeback

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

The Chinese side are saying that initially there were two workers who were being harassed by the Indian army. They tried to rip up the tents and equipment of the Chinese. That's when they called over the army and a fight broke out. Now someone sent these Indians up there without any weapons but the Chinese were ready with sticks and stones. They indeed did break Indian bones and now Modi is going to call an all-party meeting on the 19th.

The Chinese have said that this is done by junior Indian officers and that they demand an investigation. The reason why the Chinese have not given numbers is to not stoke the flames. They know that the Indians will be gun-ho about an all-out war and then the Chinese will have to further crack some heads. 

Given the circumstances, especially if a lot of Chinese lives have been lost. The Chinese are showing great restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

Microsoft said:


> Why is he saying "IF"??


Does not say that. Listen to his speech in hindi


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Another scorekeeper!


And what are you? Scorekeepers tracker!!


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> Get the heck outta here, with your pathetic responses...you're not able to come up with a decent comeback



Waiting for your official score scorekeeper-ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flight of falcon

USA today is a tabloid level news paper and why would Americans miss an opportunity to make China look bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The war is looming, its time for us to wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> *







Link?


----------



## manga

US news/US intelligence, i dont believe their figures. Casualty figure is probably much higher than that.

Fact that chinese have stiched their lips with needle and thread for deads figure coz they fear that chinese public might turn the wave for revenge, tells us that casualty figure of chinese is high enough. Enough that CCP cant reveal, and enough that public cant digest.

Remember GT agreed they have casualty, but said they dont want to disclose. Also some sources tell that they are not done yet collecting and searching bodies in river, they need time. Some bodies did washed out to indian side. Being the professional army india will return the bodies with respect so that CCP will come to the proper final tally. So lets not pressure the chinese authorities and give them more time to come to the final figure.


----------



## Dalit

Zapper said:


> Get the heck outta here, with your pathetic responses...you're not able to come up with a decent comeback



Get out of here? Watch your filthy mouth loser. You are only a guest here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Microsoft said:


> Waiting for your official score scorekeeper-ji.


Pathetic response...whoever brainwashed you should've trained you better


----------



## baajey

Microsoft said:


> Another scorekeeper!


what are u then, goalkeeper ?


----------



## Mighty Lion

JonAsad said:


> Winners and losers? Really.. They still occupy your land.. You are a disgusting pajeet..


No they don't, see today's sat images from Galwan.


----------



## Dalit

JonAsad said:


> Winners and losers? Really.. They still occupy your land.. You are a disgusting pajeet..



Pajeet has a tendency of lying through his curry teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The war is looming, its time for us to wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> *


What sources? ANI?


----------



## Microsoft

silent_poison said:


> Does not say that. Listen to his speech in hindi



I don't speak Hindi I'm just quoting what Indian news sites are translating.


----------



## mig25

PakSword said:


> Question is, why would the US intelligence officials approach this website out of all the other big players?



It doesn't matter why or why not. You believe it or you don't. There are way too many things going on in the US right now. I think a lot of information will become available in the next few days. As China is saying, As India has chosen to limit information, the world media may be taking things slow so no one side is perceived as the clear winner in the ghastly incident. A war between India and China is the last thing one wants to see in 2020.

A fragile world economy will plunge into deep recession even if the word war comes out right now.


----------



## Rollno21

Dalit said:


> You got slayed, but here you are still acting like you mean something.


No wonder your minister thinks you guys are ignorant


----------



## Dalit

Zapper said:


> Pathetic response...whoever brainwashed you should've trained you better



You got your rear kicked. Now GTFO here.



Rollno21 said:


> No wonder your minister thinks you guys are ignorant



Says the loser who got owned not once, but twice.

Get out of here begging troll. You always have to beg on PDF LOL The only place you think you are taken seriously, but you are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mighty Lion

Microsoft said:


> I don't speak Hindi I'm just quoting what Indian news sites are translating.


Not accurate translation , when is more accurate


----------



## M.Bison

Flight of falcon said:


> USA today is a tabloid level news paper and why would Americans miss an opportunity to make China look bad



People don't understand, that American journalism is bullshit. Not as bad as Indians though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Zapper said:


> Pathetic response...whoever brainwashed you should've trained you better



What's the score? 20-43? or 20-35? or 20-700000 now?



baajey said:


> what are u then, goalkeeper ?


What's the score now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sidacca

TheGreatMaratha said:


> The 3rd point of the summary is:
> Pakistanis jumping up and down as if they themselves have won some kind of a war lol. Similar to how they cheer when India loses a game in WC but the difference is that India hasn't lost any game over here.
> 
> 
> What lessons? Can you elaborate?


If you remember we have tightly slapped you 27th feb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

M.Bison said:


> People don't understand, that American journalism is bullshit. Not as bad as Indians though.



They come pretty close. The Americans were already confused when Pakistan gave a befitting reply on the 27th. They are pretty much crying now for their little cheerleader Modi.


----------



## Rollno21

Dalit said:


> You got your rear kicked. Now GTFO here.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the loser who got owned not once, but twice.
> 
> Get out of here begging troll.


What can we say who wants to stay blind and dsnt want to see or hear what he wants to .your minister has put it short and sweet.


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Sidacca said:


> If you remember we have tightly slapped you 27th feb


Hmm. A big victory for you guys. We lost a plane and pilot which you obediently returned just like we returned your 90k soldiers.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*This tweet is funny.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273184094139092993*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Waterboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Imran Khan said:


> the same US intelligence whom belive WMD in iraq ?????????
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-an-intelligence-failure-or-white-house-spin/
> 
> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/
> 
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...28/ari-fleischer-iraq-lies-george-w-bush-wmds


Momentous pivot about which world history turned....all based on fake US "intelligence".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

kongn said:


> Only good at choreographed drills and treacherous ambushes and surprise attacks by deciet.When it came to face to face fighting,shown their aukat.


Modi’s Chest Size In Sanskrit 56” 

Modi’s Chest Size In Mandarin 16”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hareeb

Wanted to post in funny section but couldn't help posting it here.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2648278718764514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

kongn said:


> Not my diagnosis,ask your pak buddies.Global times is a most trusted source here.China stronk.


Are you the best that India can offer? Look at the critical situation India is in and then look at the quality of your posts. Please have some respect for the loss of life and raise the level


silent_poison said:


> That 60 km land part never happened. *Show me one satellite pic of Chinese position inside Indian side of LAC in Galwan (Use LAC reference as given in neutral Google maps)
> 
> Pro-Tip: You can't so dont even bother trying.*



Silent poison - how’s the heart? Have you got your breath back? Still able to type out vomit.
Your determination to show China lost soldiers doesn’t mitigate one of the worst days in living memory for the Indian army. Strategically and technically China still in the driving seat in the region - that’s what really matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

No media house is even mentioning Chinese casualties or asking what happened. It’s all about Indians dying and humiliation of India . Look at this latest :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GamoAccu

It was 43 Chinese soldiers dead then 35 Chinese soldiers dead, and now is 30 Chinese soldiers dead. Apparently, they are ability to get the names better than CIA. Have you seen this from India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Flight of falcon said:


> View attachment 642526
> No media house is even mentioning Chinese casualties or asking what happened. It’s all about Indians dying and humiliation of India . Look at this latest :



I love the barbecue add adding more salt to RSS wounds LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

India took an Indian Airforce Mig-21 and painted it with a Pakistani flag and put it up for show and tell..

Indians are the best at own goals then declaring themselves as victors in any conflict.

Buch of losers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Microsoft said:


> Waiting for your official score scorekeeper-ji.


BCB score card shrunk from 56 to 1 as its happening to Modi's chest.
Pakistan shrunk it to 25 and now China shrunk it to 1.


----------



## GamoAccu

I think many Indians forget it was the Chinese side that returned dead Indian soldiers back to them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xeuss

GamoAccu said:


> It was 43 Chinese soldiers dead then 35 Chinese soldiers dead, and now is 30 Chinese soldiers dead. Apparently, they are ability to get the names better than CIA. Have you seen this from India?
> View attachment 642527



They missed Chu Ti Ya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

notorious_eagle said:


> Its 100% a face saving. Remember the F16. This pretty much proves that Indian deterrence has failed. They have failed to keep China at bay, lost 60km of their territory to China and have also failed to deter Pakistan.



_"He is like Peter Pan. He never learns anything new, or unlearns what he has already learnt" - Jinnah on Nehru _

_Rahmet-li _Jinnah figured out almost everything relevant! Pak folks need to thoroughly and critically study him...
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Musings

xeuss said:


> They missed Chu Ti Ya


Why are you bringing Modi into this?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Flight of falcon

GamoAccu said:


> It was 43 Chinese soldiers dead then 35 Chinese soldiers dead, and now is 30 Chinese soldiers dead. Apparently, they are ability to get the names better than CIA. Have you seen this from India?
> View attachment 642527





they forgot Main nay Lai (India ki)


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GamoAccu said:


> It was 43 Chinese soldiers dead then 35 Chinese soldiers dead, and now is 30 Chinese soldiers dead. Apparently, they are ability to get the names better than CIA. Have you seen this from India?
> View attachment 642527







The above is a photoclip from defence forum india. That is the same as FAKE NEWS:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Just watching BBC news


Just saying 20 Indian soldiers got killed

No mention of Chinese troops at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

baajey said:


> RIP to soldiers on BOTH sides.
> interesting to see new heights of cheerleading of pakistanis.


You belong to a shameless nation which was celebrating an air crash. Go back to your cow urine habit dont lecture us here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

GamoAccu said:


> I think many Indians forget it was the Chinese side that returned dead Indian soldiers back to them



Yeah, those indian is pathetic.
Thats their soldiers retreating and running from frontline leaving their dead commander.

What a coward !
but claim to be a winner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

xeuss said:


> They missed Chu Ti Ya



They made him India's PM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zsari

mig25 said:


> India has claimed a certain number of Chinese casualties. If indeed China has had zero like how many Pakistanis want to believe, why will China sit quiet on such an accusation when 43 of its soldiers are said to be killed by India?
> It can easily say no Chinese soldiers were killed. The logic that some Pakistans are pushing around here is pure nonsense.



It's understandable India wants to recover their lost dignity. China lose nothing with a fabricated story as it serves to ease pressure and actually help it consolidate its holding. China is not there to collect ego, but territory.



manga said:


> US news/US intelligence, i dont believe their figures. Casualty figure is probably much higher than that.
> 
> Fact that chinese have stiched their lips with needle and thread for deads figure coz they fear that chinese public might turn the wave for revenge, tells us that casualty figure of chinese is high enough. Enough that CCP cant reveal, and enough that public cant digest.
> 
> Remember GT agreed they have casualty, but said they dont want to disclose. Also some sources tell that they are not done yet collecting and searching bodies in river, they need time. Some bodies did washed out to indian side. Being the professional army india will return the bodies with respect so that CCP will come to the proper final tally. So lets not pressure the chinese authorities and give them more time to come to the final figure.



17 Indian soldiers fell into the river while fleeing and died of hypothermia. If there is any Chinese solider in Indian's hand, dead or alive, it'll be all over the news already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

https://www.financialexpress.com/de...r-any-threat-including-two-front-war/1973835/

Indian AF Chief seems to be an idiot. Rafales is not like driving a car, most of your pilots have little to no experience flying this aircraft and knowing all its capabilities and technology. These Rafales in the hands of inexperienced pilots will be made piecemeal by PLAAF and PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

A1Kaid said:


> https://www.financialexpress.com/de...r-any-threat-including-two-front-war/1973835/
> 
> Indian AF Chief seems to be an idiot. Rafales is not like driving a car, most of your pilots have little to no experience flying this aircraft and knowing all its capabilities and technology. These Rafales in the hands of inexperienced pilots will be made piecemeal by PLAAF and PAF.



LOL that is what RSS brigade does. When all is lost just bring in the Rafale.


----------



## Joe1351

Leishangthem said:


> Fake news,not that US is trustworthy to begin with.
> That site is some shoddy attention seeking website ,US intelligence never said that officially.
> That site may be one of those fake pro -india site that BBC warned about once.
> Only PLA would know all that.


But US is trust worthy when they say India didn’t shoot down F-16. I see double standard there bro.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

A1Kaid said:


> https://www.financialexpress.com/de...r-any-threat-including-two-front-war/1973835/
> 
> Indian AF Chief seems to be an idiot. Rafales is not like driving a car, most of your pilots have little to no experience flying this aircraft and knowing all its capabilities and technology. These Rafales in the hands of inexperienced pilots will be made piecemeal by PLAAF and PAF.



F35 will be coming in numbers. That's the only way China can be countered.


----------



## Meengla

Zapper said:


> Ofcourse, I actually posted that tweet on another thread when some pakistani members were claiming not even a single chinese soldier is killed



I have no doubt several Chinese soldiers also died: There was supposedly a cliff where the brawl was going on and that fell, bringing down many people to their death. Also, while on technicality both sides may not be using firearms but they could still use sticks with heavy metal at the ends or even lances, and that's why so many casualties. 

I also think the Chinese don't want to get into the numbers game too much. Even if the Chinese numbers are higher they know that they hold the new land. They are willing to escalate if it comes to that--something India is less willing to do so. But the grave problem for India is that the Chinese now hold about 60 sq km of land where they didn't invade earlier--land which threatens Indian supplies like Pakistan threatened the supplies during the Kargil War in 1999.

Why did the Indian planners not think that their overt attempts to grab the Pakistani held Kashmir, showing displeasure with CPEC, and being part of the Quadrilateral group (with Australia, USA, and Japan) to counter China was not going to have consequences?!!! If the Indian calculations are based off American support then that may or may not happen--as it is, the Americans are basically dumping India in Afghanistan. 

PS. The Force Magazine You Tuber Pravin S. keeps telling Indian planners that, while China is not open to making concessions for peace, Pakistan is and India should talk with Pakistan. Poor guy is at pains to repeat these in several of his videos--and so would be the Indian leadership under Congress; remember that there was almost some agreement between Musharraf and Manmohan Singh for peace in mid 2000s.


----------



## Dalit

Aaloo Tikki said:


> F35 will be coming in numbers. That's the only way China can be countered.



Sure. How many? 500?

According to Modi toadie Rafale will be enough to tackle the entire universe.


----------



## newb3e

and ill ask indians again why does it matter how many you killed as long as china is in your claimed land numbers dont matter!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*More high altitude drills.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273292664205717505*


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Dalit said:


> Sure. How many? 500?
> 
> According to Modi toadie Rafale will be enough to tackle the entire universe.



Rafale is only for Pakistan. Atleast 10 Squardrons. We might also get used F22 raptors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Musings said:


> Silent poison - how’s the heart? Have you got your breath back? Still able to type out vomit.
> Your determination to show China lost soldiers doesn’t mitigate one of the worst days in living memory for the Indian army. Strategically and technically China still in the driving seat in the region - that’s what really matters


Your determination to deny Chinese failure at Galwan still does not deny facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> Your determination to deny Chinese failure at Galwan still does not deny facts.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

silent_poison said:


> Your determination to deny Chinese failure at Galwan still does not deny facts.



Galwan was the tragedy and can be avoided. It's just because of greed of PLA so much casualties happened. 

Lesson learnt, Don't trust a Chinese better to trust Earth is flat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273292536694673408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Rafale is only for Pakistan. Atleast 10 Squardrons. We might also get used F22 raptors.



LOL we will mincemeat Rafale like it didn't even exist.

LOL at used F-22s. Daddy America didn't even give those to its illegitimate child Israel. What makes you think you will get them? You won't even make it until then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Rafale is only for Pakistan. Atleast 10 Squardrons. We might also get used F22 raptors.



There is a law that prohibits the government from exporting the F-22. So no dirty Hindu will ever get an f-22 let alone f-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champs Trophy 2017

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Hmm. A big victory for you guys. We lost a plane and pilot which you obediently returned just like we returned your 90k soldiers.


And in panic shot down one of own M-17 with 6 people. Just a correction.

Victory was not about numbers of jets or helicopters you lost but the deflating baloon of your fake pride and ego and you coming out begging for de-escalation. Victory was to expose your fake might certain countries were betting on againt Pakistan & China.

We returned Abhinandnwa as a goodwill in response to your begging for de-escalation.
These are the facts you accept or not.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Dalit said:


> LOL we will mincemeat Rafale like it didn't even exist.
> 
> LOL at used F-22s. Daddy America didn't even give those to its illegitimate child Israel. What makes you think you will get them? You won't even make it until then.



In theory you can do anything. Imaginations has no limits and boundary.


----------



## Dalit

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273292536694673408



I really hope that mofo Modi goes apeshit. Our boys should target Modi between the eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> Your determination to deny Chinese failure at Galwan still does not deny facts.


I’m not denying or mentioning Chinese losses - I’m just saying at least 20 indian soldiers died yesterday - the Chinese are STILL sitting on your land and you are sticking your tiny chest out on PDF saying like a 12 year old - forget our losses look at them - they are failing. God sake man for once just admit it was one of the worst days of India’s existence for your army yesterday - admit accept and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

Aaloo Tikki said:


> In theory you can do anything. Imaginations has no limits and boundary.



Agreed. Anything is possible in fantasyland. Keep hallucinating and imagining.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> There is a law that prohibits the government from exporting the F-22. So no dirty Hindu will ever get an f-22 let alone f-35.


Dirty Hindu or Jaahil Musalman, these words don't make sense in this thread.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> Jaahil or not. Hindus are dirty when they drink cow urine. So **** off and stop trolling the thread.


Don't lose ur temper. Cool down, take a deep breath and do yoga in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

GamoAccu said:


> It was 43 Chinese soldiers dead then 35 Chinese soldiers dead, and now is 30 Chinese soldiers dead. Apparently, they are ability to get the names better than CIA. Have you seen this from India?
> View attachment 642527



Deaths of Chinese soldiers are as certain as the downing of Pakistan's F16 on Feb 27, 2019. So why the news need be repeated again & again?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> this is what your people are good at. Stick to this not making war or using f-22.



Still trolling.


----------



## Dalit

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Don't lose ur temper. Cool down, take a deep breath and do yoga in the morning.



Yoga is devil's work.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...exorcist-doesnt-like-Harry-Potter-either.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Rafale is only for Pakistan. Atleast 10 Squardrons. We might also get used F22 raptors.



Why only F-22 raptors, buy some uran tashtarees (UFOs) from aliens as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> I am calm, but not as calm as you though. China has taken so much with losing so little.


I am calm and composed and actively participating. Please don't go offtopic.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Jazzbot said:


> Why only F-22 raptors, buy some uran tashtarees (UFOs) from aliens as well.



We are happy with used F22. UFO ka maintenance cost high hai.



M.Bison said:


> I get it. Its time to start crying Hindu.


Please it's not about Hindu or Musalman. Whole nation is sad and crying for fallen ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Don't lose ur temper. Cool down, take a deep breath and do yoga in the morning.


Coming from an Indian that judging by his posts has got a burning rectum - it’s a bit rich - imagine loss of land - international humiliation - now loss of life on an extreme level - now take a deep breath and smell the reality.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273294714247106560

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sound Barrier

Why is everyone being so impatient? The surgical strike didn't happen the very next day of URI attacks. Similarly, Balakot thrashing happened after 12 days of the Pulwama episode. The thing with Modi is that he wants to rule India till he's alive. And for ensuring that, he can go to any extent. He'll be politically finished if India doesn't give back to China in the same coin. Winning the next elections is his greatest drive in life. So, just wait!


----------



## Dariush the Great

PakSword said:


> Idiots don't know they have already paid for that LCD and they can change channels to avoid Indian news channels.
> 
> But anyway, when you see Indians claiming victory on this very thread, you can expect anything and everything from them.


i just realized what pakistan has been through in all these decades, their enemies are incredibly hostile and real life trolls. incredible how you guys managed to survive their amount of real life trolling -they are even beating a tv with sticks rofl

What a shi.thole

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## M.Bison

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Please it's not about Hindu or Musalman. Whole nation is sad and crying for fallen ones.



Im sure you are. calm, collected, sad and crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

dharmi said:


>


The grapes are sour.. bully has been bullied b...h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Aaloo Tikki said:


> We are happy with used F22. UFO ka maintenance cost high hai.



Or better put the wings on cows and make them fly with your vedic tech, its gonna be way better than what those used F22s could ever offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Musings said:


> Coming from an Indian that judging by his posts has got a burning rectum - it’s a bit rich - imagine loss of land - international humiliation - now loss of life on an extreme level - now take a deep breath and smell the reality.



Now you are also trolling. What you want to listen? We are still in shock and trying to console ourselves. It's a big loss due to incompetence at high level. 

Hope things will cool down in coming days.



Jazzbot said:


> Or better put the wings on cows and make them fly with your vedic tech, its gonna be way better than what those used F22s could ever offer.



Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ChinaToday

Breaking news 
Chinese casualties 30 iron rods severely damaged , 13 barbed wire cover stones missing in action

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Zapper

Meengla said:


> But the grave problem for India is that the Chinese now hold about 60 sq km of land where they didn't invade earlier--land which threatens Indian supplies like Pakistan threatened the supplies during the Kargil War in 1999.


First up, the Galwan valley has always been contested by both sides with frequent patrolling and cross-infiltration in the past. After the recent military level talks, both sides decided to move back which they did but IA noticed a PLA post in the disputed region which when confronted resulted in the aftermath with casualties on both sides

For instance, this news was up until an hour ago regarding the Pangong lake which is one among the two being contested, the other being Galwan






https://epistlenews.co.uk/featured/...n-controlled-by-china-since-1962-sources.html

Several chinese sources and media outlets did admit casualties but didn't wanna reveal their numbers so that we don't get into a d**k measuring contest like that on LoC

*China has not released details of the deaths and injuries on its side, in an attempt to avoid any notion of winners or losers and prevent any escalation of tensions, but with casualties on both sides and tensions having been simmering for a while before boiling over, the incident cannot but raise worries that the situation risks running out of control - CHINA DAILY*
*
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/17/WS5eea05bca310834817253bc7.html*



Meengla said:


> Why did the Indian planners not think that their overt attempts to grab the Pakistani held Kashmir, showing displeasure with CPEC, and being part of the Quadrilateral group (with Australia, USA, and Japan) to counter China was not going to have consequences?!!! If the Indian calculations are based off American support then that may or may not happen--as it is, the Americans are basically dumping India in Afghanistan


While Amit Shah did mention in the Parliament that we'd take back AJK & GB, that's for a later note and there's no immediate plan afaik. Ladakh standoff arised since chinese were concerned of IA beefing up our infrastructure which would enable us to gain a stronghold in future disputes. The bridge at Galwan valley was something they were hell bent on obstructing

Secondly, we never banked on the US. We've seen how US ditched some of it's closest partners & allies, how pak was refused of additional F-16s or AH-1Z's and how Turkey was kicked outta F-35 program for selecting S-400



Meengla said:


> The Force Magazine You Tuber Pravin S. keeps telling Indian planners that, while China is not open to making concessions for peace, Pakistan is and India should talk with Pakistan. Poor guy is at pains to repeat these in several of his videos--and so would be the Indian leadership under Congress; remember that there was almost some agreement between Musharraf and Manmohan Singh for peace in mid 2000s


If we take the words of Pravin S. or Ajai Shukla who's tweets most pdf pakistanis quote since it suits their narrative, we would've sold out Kashmir to pak, Ladakh & NE to china already


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

RB200 said:


> i just realized what pakistan has been through in all these decades, their enemies are incredibly hostile and real life trolls. incredible how you guys managed to survive their amount of real life trolling -they are even beating a tv with sticks rofl
> 
> What a shi.thole



This is their way to express anger, what's wrong in that?


----------



## Dalit

Sound Barrier said:


> Why is everyone being so impatient? The surgical strike didn't happen the very next day of URI attacks. Similarly, Balakot thrashing happened after 12 days of the Pulwama episode. The thing with Modi is that he wants to rule India till he's alive. And for ensuring that, he can go to any extent. He'll be politically finished if India doesn't give back to China in the same coin. Winning the next elections is his greatest drive in life. So, just wait!



We are waiting newbie amateur.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273282883042476034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

RB200 said:


> i just realized what pakistan has been through in all these decades, their enemies are incredibly hostile and real life trolls. incredible how you guys managed to survive their amount of real life trolling -they are even beating a tv with sticks rofl
> 
> What a shi.thole



They beg on our forum on a daily basis. We know the Indian DNA inside out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

M.Bison said:


> Im sure you are. calm, collected, sad and crying.



Yes at least not abusing anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

ChinaToday said:


> Breaking news
> Chinese casualties 30 iron rods severely damaged , 13 barbed wire cover stones missing in action


I thought biggest casulaty was 43 Kg of missing Chowmein.


----------



## rambro

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I thought biggest casulaty was 43 Kg of missing Chowmein.



i hear it was a battalion of cow dung biscuit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Kuru said:


> Okay so I went through some of the pages in this thread. And here are my observations:
> 
> 1. It's scientifically proved on PDF that Chinese soldiers are immortal, they can never die. Especially during a border stand off with India.
> 
> 2. All Indian media is truthful on odd days. On even days, they are non reliable.
> 
> 3. Only CCP can tell the truth in today's world. CCP controlled state media can only utter gospels. Other sources (especially US media quoting US intelligence) are non reliable (they will become reliable as soon as they talk about Indian causalities though).
> 
> 4. It is unanimously agreed that this skirmish between India and China is clearly a Pakistan's victory hands down.
> 
> There you go.



Waiting on India's response is all. New supa powa 2020 India will make China pay right?


----------



## Areesh

Sound Barrier said:


> Why is everyone being so impatient? The surgical strike didn't happen the very next day of URI attacks. Similarly, *Balakot thrashing *happened after 12 days of the Pulwama episode. The thing with Modi is that he wants to rule India till he's alive. And for ensuring that, he can go to any extent. He'll be politically finished if India doesn't give back to China in the same coin. Winning the next elections is his greatest drive in life. So, just wait!



What thrashing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

rambro said:


> i hear it was a battalion of cow dung biscuit



Ohh poor Chinese. Never thought they love Cow dung biscuit so much.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Sound Barrier said:


> Balakot thrashing



You mean this Thrashing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Liquidmetal

notorious_eagle said:


> Its 100% a face saving. Remember the F16. This pretty much proves that Indian deterrence has failed. They have failed to keep China at bay, lost 60km of their territory to China and have also failed to deter Pakistan.


Please people Ladakh, J&K is not Indian territory, so please stop saying their (Indian) territory, it is important to get the facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Sound Barrier said:


> Why is everyone being so impatient? The surgical strike didn't happen the very next day of URI attacks. Similarly, Balakot thrashing happened after 12 days of the Pulwama episode. The thing with Modi is that he wants to rule India till he's alive. And for ensuring that, he can go to any extent. He'll be politically finished if India doesn't give back to China in the same coin. Winning the next elections is his greatest drive in life. So, just wait!






I too want modi to rule india till he dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Microsoft said:


> Waiting on India's response is all. New supa powa 2020 India will make China pay right?



They are waiting for rafael and tejas in numbers and for them to be combat ready.
You will be dismayed to know that will take forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Khatri_pune said:


> *Indian Army Calls Out Chinese Bluff....*
> When more than 1000 soldiers clash, whether with barbed clubs sticks or baseball bats, 20 or 30 or 50 is a low figure. In the narrow gorge that defines the terrain at the point of contact in Gwalan valley in sub zero temperatures of High Altitude Areas of Ladakh, chances of soldiers rolling down into the river and getting washed away in icy river are reasonably high.
> Expect more casualties on both sides and that is one part of the story.
> 
> Looking beyond, the perpetual bully called China (whose 60% territory today actually never belonged to China, including white of TIBET/XINJIANG/UIGHUR/AKSAI CHIN/PARTS OF MONGOLIA) is talking about 'No War' WITH INDIA within a few hours of getting a bloodied nose BY INDIAN ARMY and that is something unprecedented.
> Those who follow Chinese closely, would get the point being made.
> Indo-China war will not happen!
> 
> China is in no position to wage a war with the whole world, except two nations, staring Chinese in their slanting eyes!
> 
> Now the question is if war was not the motive, why did it happen after the issue had been discussed and decision had been taken a few hours back to pull back!
> For China, it was a gamble that had to be taken. After the bashing that the top leadership received post withdrawal and climbdown in Doklam, another similar withdrawal would have put the Chinese President on a barbeque. At the same time, with the CPEC compulsion forcing China to do something especially after 370 abrogation, they took a gamble.
> *Chinese were playing & hoping on usual Indian response of exercising restraint.
> *But there is no one more unpredictable, volatile & volcanic as an Indian Army Battalion whose Commanding Officer has been martyred while leading his Battalion to save the DIGNITY of his Motherland.
> *Anything could happen and somewhere, the control over the ploy was lost by the Chinese who were shocked and bewildered by Indian Ferocity on the night of 15 June 20 in icy heights of Ladakh.
> *Chinese one-child policy has led to a generation of AC-reared pampered kids who form their forces today. Those CHINESE Army softies were never expected to match up with Indian soldiers one to one to start with and it got proved in less than two hours.
> *Just Six hours later, Chinese were calling Indians for talks! Had Indians taken it lying down, China would have declared itself a Victor after the stand off.*
> *Loss of life is sad but we Indian soldiers take it with a sense of pride. Our only regret is the compulsion to fight in a way that identifies with the stone age.
> 
> No one knows for sure what kind of Indian response will follow since as per the reports till now, Chinese had started it in the first place. India giving it back hereafter may or may not happen.
> *But I have a feeling that this moment will define our future relationship with China.
> *China has lost the plot and the dominating position that it has always been very proud of.
> *Chinese talking peace, so soon after a skirmish, is unusual and it tells us a thing or two*.



Chinese Bluff


Starlord said:


> You mean this Thrashing ?



It's after Balakot. Balakot happened before that.


----------



## Kuru

Microsoft said:


> Waiting on India's response is all. New supa powa 2020 India will make China pay right?


You seem to be new in this thread. Otherwise you wouldn't have asked such a silly question. 

No one can make China pay, they are immortals. Chinese soldiers can never die. Please go through this thread to understand this scientifically proven fact on PDF.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Figaro said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting at Galwan started after Indian troops dismantled a Chinese tent sent up close to the mouth of the Galwan river. (Representative image)
> 
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
> Praveen Swami
> 
> NEW DELHI
> LAST UPDATED: JUNE 17, 2020, 7:10 AM IST
> SHARE THIS:
> Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
> 
> Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.
> 
> The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district
> 
> Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.
> 
> For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.
> 
> The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.
> 
> The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.
> 
> Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.
> 
> The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.
> 
> Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.
> 
> Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.
> 
> “There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”
> 
> No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.
> 
> Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.
> 
> In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.
> 
> 
> Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.
> 
> In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.




So by India own accounts, Indian army was running for its life and mowed down like rats. So how come Indian establishment is boosting about high Chinese casualties?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Liquidmetal

Khatri_pune said:


> *Indian Army Calls Out Chinese Bluff....*
> When more than 1000 soldiers clash, whether with barbed clubs sticks or baseball bats, 20 or 30 or 50 is a low figure. In the narrow gorge that defines the terrain at the point of contact in Gwalan valley in sub zero temperatures of High Altitude Areas of Ladakh, chances of soldiers rolling down into the river and getting washed away in icy river are reasonably high.
> Expect more casualties on both sides and that is one part of the story.
> 
> Looking beyond, the perpetual bully called China (whose 60% territory today actually never belonged to China, including white of TIBET/XINJIANG/UIGHUR/AKSAI CHIN/PARTS OF MONGOLIA) is talking about 'No War' WITH INDIA within a few hours of getting a bloodied nose BY INDIAN ARMY and that is something unprecedented.
> Those who follow Chinese closely, would get the point being made.
> Indo-China war will not happen!
> 
> China is in no position to wage a war with the whole world, except two nations, staring Chinese in their slanting eyes!
> 
> Now the question is if war was not the motive, why did it happen after the issue had been discussed and decision had been taken a few hours back to pull back!
> For China, it was a gamble that had to be taken. After the bashing that the top leadership received post withdrawal and climbdown in Doklam, another similar withdrawal would have put the Chinese President on a barbeque. At the same time, with the CPEC compulsion forcing China to do something especially after 370 abrogation, they took a gamble.
> *Chinese were playing & hoping on usual Indian response of exercising restraint.
> *But there is no one more unpredictable, volatile & volcanic as an Indian Army Battalion whose Commanding Officer has been martyred while leading his Battalion to save the DIGNITY of his Motherland.
> *Anything could happen and somewhere, the control over the ploy was lost by the Chinese who were shocked and bewildered by Indian Ferocity on the night of 15 June 20 in icy heights of Ladakh.
> *Chinese one-child policy has led to a generation of AC-reared pampered kids who form their forces today. Those CHINESE Army softies were never expected to match up with Indian soldiers one to one to start with and it got proved in less than two hours.
> *Just Six hours later, Chinese were calling Indians for talks! Had Indians taken it lying down, China would have declared itself a Victor after the stand off.*
> *Loss of life is sad but we Indian soldiers take it with a sense of pride. Our only regret is the compulsion to fight in a way that identifies with the stone age.
> 
> No one knows for sure what kind of Indian response will follow since as per the reports till now, Chinese had started it in the first place. India giving it back hereafter may or may not happen.
> *But I have a feeling that this moment will define our future relationship with China.
> *China has lost the plot and the dominating position that it has always been very proud of.
> *Chinese talking peace, so soon after a skirmish, is unusual and it tells us a thing or two*.


Delusions and wishful thinking. Need to take the meds matey.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khatri_pune said:


> *Indian Army Calls Out Chinese Bluff....*
> When more than 1000 soldiers clash, whether with barbed clubs sticks or baseball bats, 20 or 30 or 50 is a low figure. In the narrow gorge that defines the terrain at the point of contact in Gwalan valley in sub zero temperatures of High Altitude Areas of Ladakh, chances of soldiers rolling down into the river and getting washed away in icy river are reasonably high.
> Expect more casualties on both sides and that is one part of the story.
> 
> Looking beyond, the perpetual bully called China (whose 60% territory today actually never belonged to China, including white of TIBET/XINJIANG/UIGHUR/AKSAI CHIN/PARTS OF MONGOLIA) is talking about 'No War' WITH INDIA within a few hours of getting a bloodied nose BY INDIAN ARMY and that is something unprecedented.
> Those who follow Chinese closely, would get the point being made.
> Indo-China war will not happen!
> 
> China is in no position to wage a war with the whole world, except two nations, staring Chinese in their slanting eyes!
> 
> Now the question is if war was not the motive, why did it happen after the issue had been discussed and decision had been taken a few hours back to pull back!
> For China, it was a gamble that had to be taken. After the bashing that the top leadership received post withdrawal and climbdown in Doklam, another similar withdrawal would have put the Chinese President on a barbeque. At the same time, with the CPEC compulsion forcing China to do something especially after 370 abrogation, they took a gamble.
> *Chinese were playing & hoping on usual Indian response of exercising restraint.
> *But there is no one more unpredictable, volatile & volcanic as an Indian Army Battalion whose Commanding Officer has been martyred while leading his Battalion to save the DIGNITY of his Motherland.
> *Anything could happen and somewhere, the control over the ploy was lost by the Chinese who were shocked and bewildered by Indian Ferocity on the night of 15 June 20 in icy heights of Ladakh.
> *Chinese one-child policy has led to a generation of AC-reared pampered kids who form their forces today. Those CHINESE Army softies were never expected to match up with Indian soldiers one to one to start with and it got proved in less than two hours.
> *Just Six hours later, Chinese were calling Indians for talks! Had Indians taken it lying down, China would have declared itself a Victor after the stand off.*
> *Loss of life is sad but we Indian soldiers take it with a sense of pride. Our only regret is the compulsion to fight in a way that identifies with the stone age.
> 
> No one knows for sure what kind of Indian response will follow since as per the reports till now, Chinese had started it in the first place. India giving it back hereafter may or may not happen.
> *But I have a feeling that this moment will define our future relationship with China.
> *China has lost the plot and the dominating position that it has always been very proud of.
> *Chinese talking peace, so soon after a skirmish, is unusual and it tells us a thing or two*.







Reported for anti-Chinese racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I too want modi to rule india till he dies.


It will not good for Pakistan. Because Modi Ji is Icchaddhari (Please google it)

In Pakistani matters he becomes Sunny Deol.
In Chinese matters he becomes Sunny Leone


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> It's after Balakot. Balakot happened before that.



To balakot main kaun sa teer mara tha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Areesh said:


> To balakot main kaun sa teer mara tha?


Kyun Kauve to maare the as per Pakistani News.


----------



## truthfollower

Is there any English Chinese forum? Better go read their side of story? Every one is just trolling here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aaloo Tikki said:


> It will not good for Pakistan. Because Modi Ji is Icchaddhari (Please google it)
> 
> In Pakistani matters he becomes Sunny Deol.
> In Chinese matters he becomes Sunny Leone






On the contrary, I want him to continue demonizing Pakistan and blowing hot air. In reality he won't mess with Pakistan because he can't. All talk and no show. Unknowingly, modi has done more for Pakistan than any of our leaders have for the past 60 years. It's almost as if modi is a Manchurian candidate for the ISI.

Ideally, it won't be good for Pakistan should congress get in to power again in india within the next 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Kyun Kauve to maare the as per Pakistani News.



To bas kawwai hi marai thai

Woh to charrai wali bandooq sai bhi maar laitai

4 spice bomb waste kar diye us k liye

Abhinandan ko kut alag parhi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

Kuru said:


> Okay so I went through some of the pages in this thread. And here are my observations:
> 
> 1. It's scientifically proved on PDF that Chinese soldiers are immortal, they can never die. Especially during a border stand off with India.
> 
> 2. All Indian media is truthful on odd days. On even days, they are non reliable.
> 
> 3. Only CCP can tell the truth in today's world. CCP controlled state media can only utter gospels. Other sources (especially US media quoting US intelligence) are non reliable (they will become reliable as soon as they talk about Indian causalities though).
> 
> 4. It is unanimously agreed that this skirmish between India and China is clearly a Pakistan's victory hands down.
> 
> There you go.



Do you really take it if indian soldiers inflicted equal or more damage on Chinese side would they be issued an instruction to use weapons of choice against Chinese next time? Or that 

1. a panic skype meeting

2. observe two mins of silence

3. no categorical reference to name of adversary

4. calling of all parties session 

What did Modi do to your brains? Seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

truthfollower said:


> Is there any English Chinese forum? Better go read their side of story? Every one is just trolling here



This is best place to read all the stories. But if you want you can go to twitter.


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Kyun Kauve to maare the as per Pakistani News.


seee first we Pakistanis are good we beat indian pilot then treat him in hospital serve him tea 
Chinese are other thing they simply killed them with rods and sticks 

so you guys must be thankful of us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Zohair Alam said:


> Do you really take it if indian soldiers inflicted equal or more damage on Chinese side would they be issued an instruction to use weapons of choice against Chinese next time? Or that
> 
> 1. a panic skype meeting
> 
> 2. observe two mins of silence
> 
> 3. no categorical reference to name of adversary
> 
> 4. calling of all parties session
> 
> What did Modi do to your brains? Seriously.


It can be taken as face saving exercise by PLA to keep their troops morale high. Anything can be said.



Areesh said:


> To bas kawwai hi marai thai
> 
> Woh to charrai wali bandooq sai bhi maar laitai
> 
> 4 spice bomb waste kar diye us k liye
> 
> Abhinandan ko kut alag parhi



Here definition of Kawwa is fishy. For Indians Kawwa signifies 300 on Jabba top.

For you guys it's black flying bird.


----------



## kingQamaR

China is comfortably on the ground it’s taken back, and a day ago inflicted heavy casualties on indian intrusion. indians here on Pdf have missed or avoiding to explain to us why has this been done to them so successfully?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Aaloo Tikki said:


> It can be taken as face saving exercise by PLA to keep their troops morale high. Anything can be said.



Apni fauj ka pata nahi hai, Chinese fauj par expert ban rahay hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> It will not good for Pakistan. Because Modi Ji is Icchaddhari (Please google it)
> 
> In Pakistani matters he becomes Sunny Deol.
> In Chinese matters he becomes Sunny Leone


so what he did after 27feb ?
we bombed indian posts and brigade HQ and storage with standoff weapons
we shot down indian jet and fired many missiles on Indian jets
we cause panic that IAF shot down own chopper
our public beated the indian pilot badly 
we captured pilot and make it major set back and humiliation for india


after that day we never see that sunny deol/leone again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

So they fought for almost 8 hours...what the heck? where were the reinforcements ? why didn't Indian shoot to save the entire company that got wiped out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Imran Khan said:


> seee first we Pakistanis are good we beat indian pilot then treat him in hospital serve him tea
> Chinese are other thing they simply killed them with rods and sticks
> 
> so you guys must be thankful of us


That's why now China is our enemy number one. Sorry guys for losing ur number one rank. I hope PA will do something to again come at number 1. My best wishes.


----------



## Daniel808

Indian army is in trouble


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Imran Khan said:


> so what he did after 27feb ?
> we bombed indian posts and brigade HQ and storage with standoff weapons
> we shot down indian jet and fired many missiles on Indian jets
> we cause panic that IAF shot down own chopper
> our public beated the indian pilot badly
> we captured pilot and make it major set back and humiliation for india
> 
> 
> after that day we never see that sunny deol/leone again



They just wanted to give Pakistan feel good factor, and Abhinandan was also sipping tea, so they don't want to disturb him as well.


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> That's why now China is our enemy number one. Sorry guys for losing ur number one rank. I hope PA will do something to again come at number 1. My best wishes.


dont worry my friend we will just stay calm at LOC for few days . its not good to beat a person whom is already beaten by someone else . insaniyaat bhi koi cheez hoti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> seee first we Pakistanis are good we beat indian pilot then treat him in hospital serve him tea
> Chinese are other thing they simply killed them with rods and sticks
> 
> so you guys must be thankful of us



Abhinandan was just doing his job and was respectful. Also he was South Indian so he did not have inbred hate of Pakistan in his veins.

Kulbushan on the other hand is still in custody, he had the blood of thousands of Pakistanis on his hands. He still is here sitting in jail.

It depends how you come and how you behave, Pakistani hospitality has its limits too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

Imran Khan said:


> so what he did after 27feb ?
> we bombed indian posts and brigade HQ and storage with standoff weapons
> we shot down indian jet and fired many missiles on Indian jets
> we cause panic that IAF shot down own chopper
> our public beated the indian pilot badly
> we captured pilot and make it major set back and humiliation for india
> 
> 
> after that day we never see that sunny deol/leone again



On ground attack S400 systems were also targetted and damaged.

After damaging them, PAF stood in the air and waited for IAF to 'come and see what PAF is'*

*words of PAF ace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Flight of falcon said:


> So they fought for almost 8 hours...what the heck? where were the reinforcements ? why didn't Indian shoot to save the entire company that got wiped out...



It's totally grey. Nothing is in black and white. We also want to know what exactly happened that day. But do far nothing is out in open except for India accepting 20 casualties.


----------



## Areesh

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Here definition of Kawwa is fishy. For Indians Kawwa signifies 300 on Jabba top.
> 
> For you guys it's black flying bird.



Kawwa is kawwa universally

Even neutral agreed with Pakistanis that it was only a poor kawwa and no 300



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Abhinandan was just doing his job and was respectful. Also he was South Indian so he did not have inbred hate of Pakistan in his veins.
> 
> Kulbushan on the other hand is still in custody, he had the blood of thousands of Pakistanis on his hands. He still is here sitting in jail.
> 
> It depends how you come and how you behave, Pakistani hospitality has its limits too.



Abhinandan was an enemy but professional

Could have easily gone with the F16 kill lie and be a hero

Instead he opted to remain silent and not be part of this lie. I respect him for that

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## rambro

Imran Khan said:


> dont worry my friend we will just stay calm at LOC for few days . its not good to beat a person whom is already beaten by someone else . insaniyaat bhi koi cheez hoti hai



They are asking for it, it's only neighbourly to oblige - don't release their POWs this time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Imran Khan said:


> dont worry my friend we will just stay calm at LOC for few days . its not good to beat a person whom is already beaten by someone else . insaniyaat bhi koi cheez hoti hai


Bahut bada dil hai aap logon ka. Tahe dil se Shukriya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Raphael said:


> Not only did 35 or 350 or 350000000 CN soldiers die, they died of Saddam's anthrax


US lied and Iraqis died.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you expect us to take you seriously after this excuse?
> 
> If india never occupied the territory than what the fak fak was your military there for decades?
> 
> Why the fk was your govt discussing the issue with China?Why were you demanding a chinese withdrawl for?
> 
> 
> Why the fk were you having a stand off for?
> 
> What did your troops die for? Why did chinese capture dozens of your troops?
> 
> 
> Go home you are drunk..


Ash him for one Pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Kuru said:


> You seem to be new in this thread. Otherwise you wouldn't have asked such a silly question.
> 
> No one can make China pay, they are immortals. Chinese soldiers can never die. Please go through this thread to understand this scientifically proven fact on PDF.



You don't know of any Modi wave physics or vedic science that can make them pay?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Dear Sir @Areesh, @Imran Khan,

It's getting late here. Time to sleep now. Shabba Kher.

Will continue this productive session tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Probably the US have a KFC kiosk setup in Galwan Valley to monitor all casualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hiseen

As far as I know, 350 Chinese soldiers, including two officers, were killed in the conflict with India. I have provided higher credibility, believe me! !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Suddenly they dont want our Gilgit-Baltistan.

"India do not want land of either Pakistan or China. All India want is peace, amity, love, and (want) to work together (with neighbouring countries)," Gadkari said.

https://www.livemint.com/politics/p...n-but-peace-nitin-gadkari-11592141456021.html

_*Warning*: Graphic content. Faint hearted dont see face of the BJP politician._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

hiseen said:


> As far as I know, 350 Chinese soldiers, including two officers, were killed in the conflict with India. I have provided higher credibility, believe me! !


I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Dear Sir @Areesh, @Imran Khan,
> 
> It's getting late here. Time to sleep now. Shabba Kher.
> 
> Will continue this productive session tomorrow.


good night and sweet dreams sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Zohair Alam said:


> Suddenly they dont want our Gilgit-Baltistan.
> 
> "India do not want land of either Pakistan or China. All India want is peace, amity, love, and (want) to work together (with neighbouring countries)," Gadkari said.
> 
> https://www.livemint.com/politics/p...n-but-peace-nitin-gadkari-11592141456021.html
> 
> _*Warning*: Graphic content. Faint hearted dont see face of the politician._



roflmao - is this how they say "i surrender"


----------



## Imran Khan

rambro said:


> They are asking for it, it's only neighbourly to oblige - don't release their POWs this time


we can nto feed them and if they lay eggs here we will have problem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakGuns

Imran Khan said:


> we can nto feed them and if they lay eggs here we will have problem


----------



## Goenitz

any member!
before ceasefire 1965 at 1200 clock (announced a day before).. India attacked and captured batapur for a bargain chip.. some analyst suggest that IA played the same move.. and got killed... @PanzerKiel @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mirzah



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Avatar

Beast said:


> Mighty mouse Indian, talk big but is just a small fried in reality.
> 
> Can't even beat Pakistan and only love to give fantasy stories.


You are missing fried mouse, eh?


----------



## Imran Khan

Avatar said:


> You are missing fried mouse, eh?


respect him they have indian POWs they may make soup of them and drink .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuru

Zohair Alam said:


> Do you really take it if indian soldiers inflicted equal or more damage on Chinese side would they be issued an instruction to use weapons of choice against Chinese next time? Or that
> 
> 1. a panic skype meeting
> 
> 2. observe two mins of silence
> 
> 3. no categorical reference to name of adversary
> 
> 4. calling of all parties session
> 
> What did Modi do to your brains? Seriously.


So according to you, these things somehow prove that no Chinese soldiers died. See, I explained everything in the post you quoted. May be you wanna read that one again. 



Microsoft said:


> You don't know of any Modi wave physics or vedic science that can make them pay?


Absolutely nothing can make China pay, they are immortals. They don't die at all. Again, I suggest go through this thread for scientific proof of this fact.


----------



## Shawnee

I am looking through the comments on the Indian forum and there is a consensus to deescate because China has twice larger army and air force. A billion narrative variants of what happened from avalanche to cliff and murdered Chinese getting shipped over.

usnews.com is now a source that popped up out of nowhere!

Nice logic for a nuclear armed country with ballistic missiles!!

Let the bigger guy f* your wife because he is bigger!! Gosh.
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sound Barrier

Zohair Alam said:


> On ground attack S400 systems were also targetted and damaged.
> 
> After damaging them, PAF stood in the air and waited for IAF to 'come and see what PAF is'*
> 
> *words of PAF ace



S400 systems? Your PAF ace sure that he went to India and not Russia?
Hilarious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

Imran Khan said:


> respect him they have indian POWs they may make soup of them and drink .


I hope that will not happen as far as there is an abundance of wild bats and other exotic creatures.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Zohair Alam said:


> Suddenly they dont want our Gilgit-Baltistan.
> 
> "India do not want land of either Pakistan or China. All India want is peace, amity, love, and (want) to work together (with neighbouring countries)," Gadkari said.
> 
> https://www.livemint.com/politics/p...n-but-peace-nitin-gadkari-11592141456021.html
> 
> _*Warning*: Graphic content. Faint hearted dont see face of the politician._


----------



## Areesh

What happened on 16 June 2020 in Galwan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Green Arrow

(((Christine Fair)))
@CChristineFair
China is not Pakistan. China has been building infrastructure for this shit since the 50s. India has not. Nor can India challenge China militarily.

So the best strategy is for Modi to go full Manmohan Singh on this.
4:37 am · 17 Jun 2020·Twitter for Android

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Avatar said:


> I hope that will not happen as far as there is an abundance of wild bats and other exotic creatures.


*nothing is more exotic and poisonous then an Indian *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273311833802317825

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oracle

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## steelTalons

Yeah well in India the definition of Pigeons is fishy aswell.
In India its a highly trained top secret super spy 0069.
In Pakistan its a just a bird.
Y'all need to lay off the weed kabhi kabhi..


Aaloo Tikki said:


> It can be taken as face saving exercise by PLA to keep their troops morale high. Anything can be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Here definition of Kawwa is fishy. For Indians Kawwa signifies 300 on Jabba top.
> 
> For you guys it's black flying bird.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273252900056248324


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273314544077680642

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avatar

Imran Khan said:


> *nothing is more exotic and poisonous then an Indian *


Do you speak from experience?


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> What happened on 16 June 2020 in Galwan valley
> 
> View attachment 642539


dandy se mara
pather se mara
hathori se mara 
rod se mara
cables se mara 
kutty ki trah bhaga bhaga ker mara
or phir neechy phenk diya

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Passionaire

I got feeling, since India can’t show her muscles to China. Whatever territory China has gained, is now China’s. India, in order to save face, in tit for tat, will try to invade and gain territory from Pakistan.

Things are also not calm along LOC. There is a reason all three Pak armed forces chief met at ISI HQs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273314372258013192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Avatar said:


> Do you speak from experience?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273265611448020992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273316988971028480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Sound Barrier said:


> S400 systems? Your PAF ace sure that he went to India and not Russia?
> Hilarious!



What PAF ace said on record has been put in the inverteds. Air to ground missles that landed on ground werent really for the waste.

S400 or Barak 8 or whatever shitty air defence system you had that killed your your own chopper. Such such was the panic in air defence branch of IoK.

https://www.defensenews.com/land/20...a-amid-expectations-for-more-bilateral-deals/


----------



## Aspen

Has PAF trained against China's S400?



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273311833802317825



Interesting development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Imran Khan said:


> *nothing is more exotic and poisonous then an Indian *


Pakistan army Indian army ko toufah dena chahiye Churiyan aur payal. Nachne ke hi kam ke reh gaye hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Despite all the US-China tension, Trump did not help India a bit.

US could help India by at least saying maybe Chinese soldiers were killed. That could be used as a face saving route for India. But NO. They did not help India even in propaganda stage.

usnews.com is not a source. Don’t fool yourselves.
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Flight of falcon said:


> So they fought for almost 8 hours...what the heck? where were the reinforcements ? why didn't Indian shoot to save the entire company that got wiped out...



We're currently in the fog of war at the moment. Details are sketchy, but theres no way they fought for 8 hrs without bullets being fired. Soldiers would have been armed and once things got serious with injuries/deaths firearms would almost definately have been used to save colleagues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273318636036304896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272849765701730305
Pakistan and Chinese soldiers doing Pakistani traditional dance.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273226558195433472

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Imran Khan

Flight of falcon said:


> So they fought for almost 8 hours...what the heck? where were the reinforcements ? why didn't Indian shoot to save the entire company that got wiped out...


there must be a refreshment break after 3 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272849765701730305
> Pakistan and Chinese soldiers doing Pakistani traditional dance.


Not a recent video
Just look at the clothing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Imran Khan said:


> dandy se mara
> pather se mara
> hathori se mara
> rod se mara
> cables se mara
> kutty ki trah bhaga bhaga ker mara
> or phir neechy phenk diya


Acha hua chinese ne in ko khaya nhi, warna koi naya khatarnaak virus phela dete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Abhinandan was just doing his job and was respectful. Also he was South Indian so he did not have inbred hate of Pakistan in his veins.
> 
> Kulbushan on the other hand is still in custody, he had the blood of thousands of Pakistanis on his hands. He still is here sitting in jail.
> 
> It depends how you come and how you behave, Pakistani hospitality has its limits too.


can a sane commander will ever order mig-21 to go and fight f-16s loaded with AMRAAMs and thunders loaded with SD-10s???????? indian commanders are also inspired by bollywood .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

To Indians fella:

If you can send 10 tone of payload to LEO orbit, you should have an optical or radar aerial footage of Chinese soldiers transferring their dead. It does not matter if it was night or foggy. You have IR/radar surveillance.

There is absolutely no reason not to have a footage.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Musings

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273226558195433472


And it is an Indian tweet.
Yet again another sleepless night for Indians - I thought de escalation was the flavour of the day - seems not
China going in for ultimate humiliation for India.
Every time silent poison or drumstick see one of @Zarvan posts - they must shit themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujahid Memon said:


> Acha hua chinese ne in ko khaya nhi, warna koi naya khatarnaak virus phela dete



ye phir or dangrous hota *indorona virus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Hand to hand combat in the dark in such treacherous conditions was bound to have extreme casualties on both sides. What matters is whose strategic objectives are being fulfilled more and the associated morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Plot twist the TV was Japanese made...[emoji38]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273319839348776960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hareeb



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

*Neanderthal Modi will take india to stone age. *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Clutch

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Rocsa said:


> Hand to hand combat in the dark in such treacherous conditions was bound to have extreme casualties on both sides. What matters is whose strategic objectives are being fulfilled more and the associated morale.



But Indians are saying they killed 43 Chinese soldiers...How can this be possible?

Chinese attacked Indians and slaughtered them...yes, there's is definitely injuries on chinese side and may be possible few deaths as well.......but 43?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Shawnee said:


> To Indians fella:
> 
> If you can send 10 tone of payload to LEO orbit, you should have an optical or radar aerial footage of Chinese soldiers transferring their dead. It does not matter if it was night or foggy. You have IR/radar surveillance.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason not to have a footage.
> .....



Do you think actual facts or scientific evidence matters to the Indian population?.
.. they live in a Bollywood la-la land with tones of skin bleaching...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> there must be a refreshment break after 3 hours



They have to try local Ladakhi cuisine like Skyu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


 For a reason the Indians take their movies, actors, actresses etc. with religious solemnity...

I have heard they made some serials on Ramayana etc., and BJP got to the power...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273316988971028480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Should have been a picture of Kulbhushan against indian navy.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Clutch

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> For a reason the Indians take their movies, actors, actresses etc. with religious solemnity...
> 
> I have heard they made some serials on Ramayana etc., and BJP got to the power...



Their Bollywood worship of Muslim Khans must be killing them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Mubashir Luqman has shared a picture of some bodies.. some are incapacitated.. Don't know if the photo is true or not.. I can't share that here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But Indians are saying they killed 43 Chinese soldiers...How can this be possible?
> 
> Chinese attacked Indians and slaughtered them...yes, there's is definitely injuries on chinese side and may be possible few deaths as well.......but 43?



I cant say anything to the number but the terrain isn’t accommodating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

PakSword said:


> Mubashir Luqman has shared a picture of some bodies.. some are incapacitated.. Don't know if the photo is true or not.. I can't share that here.



He shared them where?


----------



## Passionaire

Global times still troll India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273324550516850689

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But Indians are saying they killed 43 Chinese soldiers...How can this be possible?
> 
> Chinese attacked Indians and slaughtered them...yes, there's is definitely injuries on chinese side and may be possible few deaths as well.......but 43?


Their media formula is: casualities faced by opponent = (x * 2) + (rand()%10)

"x" being the casualties inflicted on indian force
"rand()%10" being a random number between 1 to 10

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

Zohair Alam said:


> He shared them where?


On his twitter handle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Imran Khan said:


>



The concept of racial purity sometimes does wonder. Good to know not one of them was a Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

This is what happens when you hand over a nation to a Hindu Fundamentalist government. They are chicken hawks and are now stuck in a quagmire on the Pakistan-India border,. India-Tibet border, and now the China-India border.

Another 10 years of BJP please! The best thing to happen for Pakistan.



Imran Khan said:


>



At least there are no Indian Muslims dying for the nonsense Indian wars against its neighbors!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Indian trolls more worried about PLA casualties instead of own soldiers still missing  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273291939513655297

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN23O1O3?__twitter_impression=true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273324578949992449


----------



## Areesh

UniverseWatcher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273318636036304896



4 sikhs are there

aur hamarai paas bachon ko khalistan k delusions hotai rehtai hain

They are all our enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch

*Fists, stones and clubs: China and India's brutal high altitude, low-tech battle*

AFPJune 17, 2020
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
47





India and China have an understanding that their troops in the disputed and inhospitable border region will not use firearms. — AFP
India and China's militaries have some of the world's most sophisticated modern weaponry, but their deadliest scrap in over 50 years was fought using fists, rocks wrapped in barbed wire and clubs studded with nails.

There is an understanding between the nuclear-armed neighbours that despite their decades-old failure to demarcate their huge border, their troops in the disputed and inhospitable region will not use firearms.





The several hours of scuffles on Monday, reportedly involving hundreds of soldiers around 4,500 metres up in the Himalayas, left at least 20 Indians dead, according to the Indian army.

Indian [clutch: Fake News] media claim that 43 Chinese were also killed or seriously hurt — Beijing is yet to give casualty numbers — making it the deadliest encounter since 1967 and the first deaths in fighting since 1975.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
But unlike then, this time no shot was fired, with the victims bludgeoned with crude hand-made weapons, hit by stones or punched and shoved off a ridge onto rocks and an icy river below, reports and sources indicate.

Post-mortems so far showed that the "primary reason for death is drowning and it looks like they fell from a height into the water because of head injuries," one Indian official told _AFP_.

The _NDTV_ and _Network 18_ television channels reported that *16 of the Indian soldiers were killed with blunt objects and four fell into the river.*

*'Rocks in barbed wire'*
According to broadcaster _India Today_, last week Chinese forces returned and camped in an area that they had previously withdrawn from.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Indian troops "dismantled" the camp and a scuffle left several soldiers injured.

The Chinese returned in larger numbers over the weekend and on Sunday stones were thrown.

The next evening, on a high ridge with a big drop towards the fast-flowing Galwan river, clashes erupted.

Matters escalated rapidly and several Indian soldiers tumbled into the icy water, while an unarmed Indian patrol team led by *Colonel Santosh Babu* set out to parley with the Chinese.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
But the Chinese refused to budge and attacked the Indians with boulders, rocks wrapped with barbed wire and clubs studded with nails, Indian reports said.

Colonel Babu was seriously injured. He would later die.

Forty minutes later, the same unit led by a Major returned and further fighting broke out, this time reportedly involving hundreds of soldiers and the Chinese outnumbering the Indians, raging until after midnight.

"When they [the Indian soldiers] were encountered by the Chinese soldiers they were overwhelmed and many were pushed down a harsh rocky slope," one security source told _AFP_.

"They came hurtling down like free-falling objects.”

*'A cold desert'*
Colonel S Dinny, who until 2017 commanded an Indian battalion in the region, said that the terrain is "extremely treacherous", with troops having to climb as high as 5,200 metres.

"It's a cold desert," he told _AFP_. "It takes a toll on the body and mind. The oxygen level is only 60 per cent of what is available in cities like Delhi, Mumbai."

And it's also confusing.

The area "is not demarcated on the map, there is no boundary. The maps have not even been exchanged so that the other person knows what someone is claiming. There are no boundary markers," Dinny said.

But retired lieutenant general DS Hooda, who headed the Indian army's Northern Command, said that there are detailed protocols that have ensured misunderstandings usually do not escalate — starting with the no-guns policy.

"If patrols come face to face, they will stand at a distance and unfurl banners. India's banner will show the Chinese are in their territory with a 'Go Back' and vice versa for China," Hooda told _AFP_.

"These are the sort of protocols that have been laid down by both countries and largely these protocols have been followed in the past and things have remained peaceful," he said.

"What we are seeing right now is a complete breakdown of the protocol," he said.

"In our time we revisited our protocol and our rules of engagement so that any disagreements can be handled in a more military fashion — rather than fighting it out like goons on the street."

Indian Colonel Babu is dead ...

Baboooo nooo.... Babooooo!



Areesh said:


> 4 sikhs are there
> 
> aur hamarai paas bachon ko khalistan k delusions hotai rehtai hain
> 
> They are all our enemies



The Sikhs should have been fighting for Khalistan not Hindustan. They failed their own faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Imran Khan said:


>


strange no Captain or Major but Cornell.


----------



## Ghost 125

Goenitz said:


> any member!
> before ceasefire 1965 at 1200 clock (announced a day before).. India attacked and captured batapur for a bargain chip.. some analyst suggest that IA played the same move.. and got killed... @PanzerKiel @Zarvan


batapur was never captured by indians since batapur is west of BRB, they did capture dograi village on last night east of BRB canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## koolio

Indian Soldiers crying after the botched operation see the video below


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273309598989144065

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

Rocsa said:


> Hand to hand combat in the dark in such treacherous conditions was bound to have extreme casualties on both sides.


Have you heard about numbers? Can you please share?


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273325818886971394

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Look what Indians are doing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273234594075037698

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273325818886971394


Oh shit i didnt know we were making a guest appearance. Gotta go oil that weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

35 Chinese soldiers killed. Why India public is angry with Modi? They shall be worshipping him for scoring since India army killed more Chinese than 20 Indian soldiers killed. Indian shall be celebrating on street about this great victory of killing 35 Chinese soldiers with lesser lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GamoAccu

Look how desperate the India news media is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

_




ORDER FROM CHAOS
*As India and China clash, JFK’s ‘forgotten crisis’ is back*
Bruce RiedelWednesday, June 17, 2020


The deadly clash this week between India and China in the Himalayas is the worst crisis in their border quarrel since 1967. It may escalate to the worst since the 1962 Sino-Indian War, which almost brought the United States to war with China. The COVID-19 pandemic makes the current situation worse, it’s hard to be cool-headed in the midst of a humanitarian disaster on both sides of the disputed border. Pakistan is also a very interested player, watching the game play out just as it did in 1962 and hoping its rival India will be humiliated.

At least 20 Indian soldiers died in the clashes in the Ladakh region adjoining Kashmir on June 15. The Chinese have not provided any casualty figures. The fighting was primitive: No firearms apparently were used, just sticks and stones. Two states armed with nuclear weapons had a fist fight, with fatal consequences and an unpredictable outcome.

Two states armed with nuclear weapons had a fist fight, with fatal consequences and an unpredictable outcome.

The remote region where the clash is occurring is strategically important to both countries because it is close to where India, China, and Pakistan meet. In 1962, India was badly defeated by the Chinese, losing the Aksai Chin region of Ladakh in a matter of days. Unlike in other border zones where the Chinese whipped the Indians, China did not withdraw from its gains. China took almost 15,000 square miles of what had been India in Aksai Chin, and has kept it ever since. It maintains claims to even more of Ladakh — hence the ongoing dispute.

For decades, both sides have built up their transportation infrastructure to get troops and supplies to the Himalayan front line. A newly upgraded road, built by the Indians, appears to be at the center of the latest tension.

Both India and China have highly nationalistic governments in office. Both are very sensitive to any perceived slight. Prime Minister Narendra Modi now looks like the loser, not an image he is comfortable with. But he also knows that the Indian military is not ready to take on China. Just as in 1962, India today is militarily weaker than China.

In October and November 1962, Mao Zedong sent Chinese troops into the disputed territory along the border in Ladakh and into what was then called the North East Frontier Agency (NEFA) of India. The Indians were routed. Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru had no choice but to ask for help from Washington and London. President John F. Kennedy immediately ordered an airlift of weapons and supplies to India. The Royal Air Force joined in the airlift to rush equipment to India. A massive global operation was underway to help India.

It was not enough. A second Chinese offensive in November crushed the Indians in the NEFA and appeared to be driving to the Bay of Bengal. Nehru asked Kennedy for 350 United States Air Force jets and 10,000 crewmen to deploy to India to join the war and bomb China. The request was conveyed in an urgent letter which has only been declassified within the last few years. Before JFK answered the extraordinary request, Mao announced a unilateral ceasefire and pulled back his invaders in the north east, but they did not pull back in Ladakh.

Kennedy also had to deal with Pakistan, which was eager to grab more of Indian-controlled Kashmir for itself. Kennedy made clear to the Pakistani leadership that he would regard any Pakistani involvement as an act of war. Karachi backed down. Of course, Kennedy handled the crisis in South Asia at the same time he was dealing with the Cuban missile crisis and the very real threat of a nuclear war with the Soviet Union. Multi-tasking at its best.

Today, Pakistan’s relationship with China is far more extensive than in 1962. The two have exchanged nuclear secrets. China has invested tens of billions of dollars in building infrastructure to link western China to the Arabian Sea through Pakistani territory, especially at the port of Gwadar on the Arabian Sea.

The Pakistani army is watching the latest flair up in Ladakh closely. The Pakistani intelligence service (ISI) hosted a very unusual meeting of the Pakistani high command at its headquarters in Rawalpindi after the news of the frontier clash came out. Pakistan has clashed with Modi’s India several times, including in deadly dogfights in the air.

The pandemic has hit all three countries hard. The virus is only making decisionmaking harder for all responsible leaders around the world. So far, none of the three leaderships has handled the pandemic very well.

There are many differences in the balance of power between 1962 and today, both regionally and in terms of global power balances. But the events of 1962 are very much on the minds of the leaders in China, India, and Pakistan. The past haunts the present, but history does not repeat. 2020 is not 1962. Neither Beijing, New Delhi, nor Islamabad had nuclear weapons in 1962. The risks of escalating the confrontation are immensely more dangerous today. All the players know that they have to avoid the worst. It’s too bad that the United States has a president who is certainly no JFK. 



*Related Content*
PODCAST EPISODE
*Global China’s ambitions in the Indian Ocean region*
Lindsey Ford, Zach Vertin, and Joshua T. White
Tuesday, June 16, 2020
UP FRONT
*Interpreting the India-Nepal border dispute*
Constantino Xavier
Thursday, June 11, 2020
REPORT
*“At all costs”: How Pakistan and China control the narrative on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor*
Madiha Afzal
June 2020



Find us on Facebook
Find us on Twitter
Find us on YouTube
Listen to our Podcast
Browse Newsletters
Subscribe to our RSS

LANGUAGES
Español
中文
عربي

About Us

Research Programs

Find an Expert

Careers

Contact

Terms and Conditions

Brookings Privacy Policy

Copyright 2020 The Brookings Institution
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

US intelligence :
*Mike Pompeo Says 'We Lied, We Cheated, We Stole' in CIA*
Duration: 00:39 7/23/2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Zohair Alam said:


> He shared them where?


Have you seen that pic? What do you think?


----------



## Understudy

Looking at the statement issues by both countries.

https://www.fmprc.gov.cn/web/wjbzhd/t1789452.shtml (Sorry I could not find a way to share the translated text.)
Looks like China is more restrained and blaming the fiasco on local leaders on Indian Side rather than the government.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273223424974835712Looks like India is squarely blaming Beijing for this incident.

Considering Chinese statement came much before Indian, Looks like China tried to give a face saving alternative for India to keep this incident low and not escalate and did not expect India to react in a way they did. I know most of the members in this forum are more comfortable to war than talk but would be interested in the members reading of these two statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raja786

Osiris said:


> If you look at it pragmatically without emotions.
> 
> Islam in most cases is rebranded mixture Christianity and judaism, tailored to appeal to the people of a particular region.


Wich ever way you look at Islam is the same religion that started from Adam and it always will be the same till the end of days. We dont need a history of Islam from monkey worshippers. 
You are trying very hard to answer every question to defend your sena but it's a lost case. There is no point to save a prostitute frome getting raped. Its a done deal so take a chill pill and watch the show. We haven't joined the party yet but it seems its time to take our turn now. All you guys can do right now is keep your back side lubricated for your own good.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

What's makes the crisis different than the whipping Mao gave to Nehru in 1962 is nowadays China,India,And Pakistan are nuclear armed states and China isnt a isolated backwater today unlike in 1962 besides with Trump in office and US seemingly quiet unlike JFK in 62 we are witnessing a perhaps a change and massive one in Asia that could last generations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crystal-Clear

silent_poison said:


> Opposition party member


but he wasnt wrong . infact yesterday's incident prooof you wrong . because that incident happens in galwan valley . which was an undisputed indian territory & China "Captured" it on 5 may  . 
.
.
you were saying there is no Chinese in indian territory .


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273325710648782851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273323139867586563

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Zohair Alam said:


> The pic is real. How can I say that?
> 
> 1. Ambience (terrian & weather)
> 2. Mly truck transported bodies
> 3. All seems to have died of the same cause/treatment. Frost bitten hands etc
> 4. Counts around 17 bodies.
> 
> Exposes the lie of indian govt that 17 other than 3 died during medical treatment - cause hospitals dont place bodies on ground if they wanna treat them or even if they have died.
> 
> Now where are the real injured soldiers?
> 
> And where are the *missing in action* soldiers ?
> 
> As much as 200 soldiers are maimed. india hiding facts.
> 
> These question indian junta should ask from their mantri.


Have you noticed some bodies have been incapacitated?

Man, this was more brutal than I thought. It was a hell of a night for Indians... 

I also think it is a fresh photo.. but who could send that to Mubashir Luqman?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aspen

I wrote this in another thread but I want to make a separate post about it here:

India will be very vulnerable in the winter when their supply lines get cut off but China's supply lines keep running.

I think the clashes right now are kind of a warm up where China and Pakistan are doing a dry run to test India's reaction in preparation for winter. These clashes are basically a way for China and Pakistan to gather valuable information about Indian strategy without risking anything before launching the real operation. China will let it cool down for a few months to lull India into a false sense of security and then set up a trap for the Indians and strike.

When winter comes, China and Pakistan will strike from two fronts in Ladakh and go for the kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## KaiserX

No word on the 36 missing Indian troops? some sources have said a few have been returned but India is still mum on this...

Did modi forget about his captured comrades?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Kuru said:


> You seem to be new in this thread. Otherwise you wouldn't have asked such a silly question.
> 
> No one can make China pay, they are immortals. Chinese soldiers can never die. Please go through this thread to understand this scientifically proven fact on PDF.


no no no ... only hanuman's vedic senik baptised in holy urine is immortal . 
.
.
and if they die .then indian media will make sure that opponent have twice many casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

We must learn from the Chinese on how to deal with Indians. For far to long we have took civilian casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Guys, take a deep breath and 

LAUGH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raja786

Wow left this at 150 last night now 298 pages. Also I noticed few monkies trying to hijack the thread with picking out different ways possible. Keep bashing these monkies they deserve every single word that hurts them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

On the international front its imperative that Trump wins reelection again he may be losing popularity domestically but we need Trump and Modi to stay so they can further stagnate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

koolio said:


> Indian Soldiers crying after the botched operation see the video below
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273309598989144065


Have they forgotten how many times the Hindus got routed by the Muslims??? Can they remember Aybek, EbdAli etc???

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cash GK

I read somewhere Chinese Soldiers they hit them hard and then they threw them from the top of the mountain..reason why more Indian men got killed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aspen

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273323139867586563



4 civilians killed in one day in LOC sounds a lot higher than normal?

Is Indian aggression increasing on LOC? Sounds like they want to use Pakistan as a diversion.

A two-front war awaits them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Avatar said:


> Do you speak from experience?


maybe he had an indian gf .


----------



## Areesh

Need to avenge these 4 civilian deaths at any cost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zohair Alam said:


> Yes, that's why i believe tha death toll is high. If Chinese can puy this much of equal attention to each of 17 these indian soldiers, why could they have let others escape without paying? Feels like China will hand over remaining bodies with delays.
> 
> What could be the moral of remaining troops, and their trust on their govt? Hindu sala tau wesay hi dar gaya. Aisay nhi JCO's ro rahay hain bacho ki tarah indian army k
> 
> Something of this level could only have jolted modi to wake up from his deep slumber and adress the nation. So yeah, the magnitude of harm is high. And who in india said Chinese were not battle hardened ?
> 
> Investigative journalists have contacts. Somebody from india may have passed on a picture to USA journo who may have passed it to Pakistani journo's. Or simply ISI got it through their contacts in IA.



@PakSword

Dear that is a fake pic.

Nov 2015, Boko Haram ambush on Nigerian Army soldiers....

http://biafransatellite.blogspot.com/2015/11/nigerian-army-boko-haram-cover-up-and_24.html



Zohair Alam said:


> Yes, that's why i believe tha death toll is high. If Chinese can puy this much of equal attention to each of 17 these indian soldiers, why could they have let others escape without paying? Feels like China will hand over remaining bodies with delays.
> 
> What could be the moral of remaining troops, and their trust on their govt? Hindu sala tau wesay hi dar gaya. Aisay nhi JCO's ro rahay hain bacho ki tarah indian army k
> 
> Something of this level could only have jolted modi to wake up from his deep slumber and adress the nation. So yeah, the magnitude of harm is high. And who in india said Chinese were not battle hardened ?
> 
> Investigative journalists have contacts. Somebody from india may have passed on a picture to USA journo who may have passed it to Pakistani journo's. Or simply ISI got it through their contacts in IA.





PakSword said:


> Mubashir Luqman has shared a picture of some bodies.. some are incapacitated.. Don't know if the photo is true or not.. I can't share that here.





Zohair Alam said:


> The pic is real. How can I say that?
> 
> 1. Ambience (terrian is pahari & weather is confirmed via clothing/sweaters of jawans)
> 2. Mly truck transported bodies
> 3. All seems to have died of the same cause/treatment. Frost bitten hands etc
> 4. Counts around 17 bodies.
> 
> Exposes the lie of indian govt that 17 other than 3 died during medical treatment - cause hospitals dont place bodies on ground if they wanna treat them or even if they have died.
> 
> Now where are the real injured soldiers?
> 
> And where are the *missing in action* soldiers ?
> 
> As much as 200 soldiers are maimed. india hiding facts.
> 
> These question indian junta should ask from their mantri.





PakSword said:


> Have you noticed some bodies have been incapacitated?
> 
> Man, this was more brutal than I thought. It was a hell of a night for Indians...
> 
> I also think it is a fresh photo.. but who could send that to Mubashir Luqman?





Zohair Alam said:


> Yes, that's why i believe tha death toll is high. If Chinese can puy this much of equal attention to each of 17 these indian soldiers, why could they have let others escape without paying? Feels like China will hand over remaining bodies with delays.
> 
> What could be the moral of remaining troops, and their trust on their govt? Hindu sala tau wesay hi dar gaya. Aisay nhi JCO's ro rahay hain bacho ki tarah indian army k
> 
> Something of this level could only have jolted modi to wake up from his deep slumber and adress the nation. So yeah, the magnitude of harm is high. And who in india said Chinese were not battle hardened ?
> 
> Investigative journalists have contacts. Somebody from india may have passed on a picture to USA journo who may have passed it to Pakistani journo's. Or simply ISI got it through their contacts in IA.



@PakSword 

Dear that is a fake pic.

Nov 2015, Boko Haram ambush on Nigerian Army soldiers....

http://biafransatellite.blogspot.com/2015/11/nigerian-army-boko-haram-cover-up-and_24.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arjunk

Areesh said:


> Need to avenge these 4 civilian deaths at any cost



ISPR tweet said responded to CFVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Zohair Alam said:


> The pic is real. How can I say that?
> 
> 1. Ambience (terrian is pahari & weather is confirmed via clothing/sweaters of jawans)
> 2. Mly truck transported bodies
> 3. All seems to have died of the same cause/treatment. Frost bitten hands etc
> 4. Counts around 17 bodies.
> 
> Exposes the lie of indian govt that 17 other than 3 died during medical treatment - cause hospitals dont place bodies on ground if they wanna treat them or even if they have died.
> 
> Now where are the real injured soldiers?
> 
> And where are the *missing in action* soldiers ?
> 
> As much as 200 soldiers are maimed. india hiding facts.
> 
> These question indian junta should ask from their mantri.



So it was an entire indian battalion got taken out afterall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

arjunk said:


> ISPR tweet said responded to CFVs.



Not enough till we see dead enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terry Marlo

more to come............ stay tuned


----------



## mig25

Zsari said:


> It's understandable India wants to recover their lost dignity. China lose nothing with a fabricated story as it serves to ease pressure and actually help it consolidate its holding. China is not there to collect ego, but territory.


There was no dignity lost when 40+ Chinese soldiers were killed. We will defend our territory with all we have.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Understudy said:


> Looks like China tried to give a face saving alternative for India to keep this incident low and not escalate


Difficult to predict. China has in fact repeatedly offered India ways to deescalate and save face. Witholding details of the gruesome nature of the clash, witholding body counts (clearly the Indians lost more men than the Chinese who had terrain and armament advantages) both permit a way out for Delhi. Indian media decided to outflank this approach entirely by obsessing over these details in particular - an expected outcome to those who know how Indian media functions. The government may still take this route out and quietly accept the territorial loss to China - let's see if they have any sense. I feel though that someone in the senior Indian leadership is about to make a huge mistake.


----------



## raja786

V. Makarov said:


> My analysis:
> 
> Albert Einstein said that the World War 4 will be fought with sticks and stones. And then I read news that recently Indians are getting their soldiers killed in hand to hand combat in some mountains lol.
> 
> On a serious note, I don't expect any escalation. Their will only be *POLITICAL* changes in the region. The losing side will be only Modi and not Indian nation state. I say this because India is set to become the frontier for the next Cold War. (last time it was Pakistan's turn).
> 
> India's miscalculations and disorientation under Modi have affected India's global stance. The failed surgical strikes are also an example and now it the Ladakh fiasco.
> 
> Now ,most importantly, as far as the opinion of people in Pakistan to take Kashmir is concerned, China's advances in Ladakh change nothing. Bajwa uncle is not thinking of invading Kashmir nor he is taking any advice from PDF. In order to change the status quo in Kashmir, huge political, economic and military factors need to be changed. For example: Situation in Kashmir cannot be changed for the will of the people living there (no one cares about people in International Relations) , however the following points can initiate change the status quo over Kashmir:
> 
> 1) Water terrorism of India worsens and it becomes a matter of survival for Pakistan.
> 2) A civil war breaks in either India or Pakistan.
> 3) WWIII
> 4)* China becomes a hyper-power and India becomes an extremely weak state (can't happen as India is weakened by a bad political setup and the disorientation is temporary)
> *
> The main point is that the skirmishes in Ladakh are just "*tactical happenings*". Just like the 27th February "happening". Such blunders are embarrassing but have little affect on future outcomes. Such events attract a lot of traffic over defence forums for trolling and memes (just look at this thread go on and on with utter garbage, point scoring), but you will seldom find a good analysis that assesses the situation from a neutral position that can help a normal person understand the situation and predict the coming future. I would want the moderators to be more generous with positive ratings and an option to show messages with positive rating in a thread. This will help clean out 95% of this thread.
> 
> The skirmishes in Ladakh show a weak Indian resolve to defend her territory. According to International law, India is entitled to build infrastructure on her side of the border, but when China thought that those projects were a threat to national security and the CPEC, Beijing initiated an offensive by justifying the offensive through technicalities in previous agreements.
> 
> *The situation is favorable for Pakistan* but in the long run,....I just hope that the Pak-China relation continues to be one based on *mutual courtesy and respect*. The last thing I want is Pakistan becoming a client state of China after the total collapse of India under Modi. (this is something, maybe, coming way into the future)
> 
> So in a nutshell, *just enjoy this victory over India as CPEC is a bit safer, maybe*. But at the same time I want PDFians to understand that the skirmish does not mean that its time to invade Kashmir from 2 sides. War cannot solve the Kashmir problem as there will be no one to enjoy the gains achieved from the war.


Well I totally disagree with your logic. War is the only option to free Kashmir and we strongly believe in last war with mushrikeen. It's in our blood it's in our teaching that this war is going to happen only Allah knows the timeline. I dont know what religion or cast you belong but we Muslims have strong faith we will live and die with freedom and enjoy the after life InshAllah. You need not to worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## In arduis fidelis

arjunk said:


> ISPR tweet said responded to CFVs.


Anything less then flattening their posts will just embolden them. Iron fist response is required from get set go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Oracle said:


> where is chushul sector?


it is a village in Leh, Ladakh, indian-occupied China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mig25

Zohair Alam said:


> The pic is real. How can I say that?
> 
> 1. Ambience (terrian is pahari & weather is confirmed via clothing/sweaters of jawans)
> 2. Mly truck transported bodies
> 3. All seems to have died of the same cause/treatment. Frost bitten hands etc
> 4. Counts around 17 bodies.
> 
> Exposes the lie of indian govt that 17 other than 3 died during medical treatment - cause hospitals dont place bodies on ground if they wanna treat them or even if they have died.
> 
> Now where are the real injured soldiers?
> 
> And where are the *missing in action* soldiers ?
> 
> As much as 200 soldiers are maimed. india hiding facts.
> 
> *These question indian junta should ask from their mantri.*


Use your fake picture to ask our Mantri? enough man..don't get this desperate.


----------



## Zohair Alam

rambro said:


> So it was an entire indian battalion got taken out afterall.



Sorry, I couldnt differentiate hindu soldiers from africans. The picture is from terrorist attack on nigerian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Aaloo Tikki said:


> It's after Balakot. Balakot happened before that.



You mean when you killed a crow and destroy 3 pine trees ?


----------



## M.Bison

Nilgiri said:


> People can cheerlead here as much as they want to. Concoct whatever they want, fit and cherry pick whatever they want.
> 
> I give them cold hard facts back on the matter regarding them, they will ban or perma-ban me.
> 
> For example you have little to no idea what so many of their Turk "bros" think of this utter shameless cheerleading mob....the desperate all-in to this extent....for uighurs-are-bros-too land.
> 
> What is generally understood, esp outside this echo chamber (and others like this), is you have to first lose half your country in recent memory (esp so soon after purported stronk ideological creation)...to even begin to understand what these people root-psychologies are. 1000 year war stronk but 2 week folding after it...with all the media blab of great spectacular victories leading up to the actual final result. No one really can know the ego crush unless you actually go through it....and grow up with people that experienced and instilled it in you to continue on.
> 
> If you are dont experience losing half your country like that...in that particular way...ultimately by your own hand doing it too ...you simply will never understand it....you wont develop the particular psychology from it.
> 
> No actual other country is really thus in the position for someone to "get" where these people are coming from. Hence the bemused/confused reactions from others outside of here when they come across this dissonant repetitive cheerlead frenzy....emboldened even more by its own echo chambering.
> 
> So its pointless to even be in such threads tbh if intent (in my case) is other kind of interaction all together with other worthies here entirely.
> 
> Riffraff can vent here all they want to...just let them....they only turn-off their own supposed friends (real or imaginary) on it. Don't let any title or rating count fool you either...riffraff come in all forms and types here....and normally more professional people can also let loose on it too....emotional needs affect everyone and how they go about filling it.



Great lecture. I hope you found your toilet in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crystal-Clear

*AB indian army ki mob lynching ho rahi .*
*.*
*.*
*karma is a bytch.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Nilgiri said:


> People can cheerlead here as much as they want to. Concoct whatever they want, fit and cherry pick whatever they want.
> 
> I give them cold hard facts back on the matter regarding them, they will ban or perma-ban me....so why should I be interested in it then for here? There are better things to do with finite time, interest and appetite...that need extreme self-filtering of topics and members to do well.
> 
> For example you have little to no idea what so many of their Turk "bros" think of this utter shameless cheerleading mob....the desperate all-in to this extent....for uighurs-are-bros-too land.
> 
> What is generally understood, esp outside this echo chamber (and others like this), is you have to first lose half your country in recent memory (esp so soon after purported stronk ideological creation)...to even begin to understand what these people root-psychologies are. 1000 year war stronk but 2 week folding after it...with all the media blab of great spectacular victories leading up to the actual final result. No one really can know the ego crush unless you actually go through it....and grow up with people that experienced and instilled it in you to continue on.
> 
> If you dont experience losing half your country like that...in that particular way...ultimately by your own hand doing it too ...you simply will never understand it....you wont develop the particular psychology from it.
> 
> No actual other country is really thus in the position for someone to "get" where these people are coming from. Hence the bemused/confused reactions from others outside of here when they come across this dissonant repetitive cheerlead frenzy....emboldened even more by its own echo chambering.
> 
> So its pointless to even be in such threads tbh if intent (in my case) is other kind of interaction all together with other worthies here entirely.
> 
> Riffraff can vent here all they want to...just let them....they only turn-off their own supposed friends (real or imaginary) on it. Don't let any title or rating count fool you either...riffraff come in all forms and types here....and normally more professional people can also let loose on it too....emotional needs affect everyone and how they go about filling it.





https://imgur.com/1ZCkL5m


na ro pagla; main samjhaun ga Chinese ko. Nahi marta agli bar itna.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## obj 705A

Clutch said:


> *Fists, stones and clubs: China and India's brutal high altitude, low-tech battle*
> 
> AFPJune 17, 2020
> Facebook Count
> Twitter Share
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India and China have an understanding that their troops in the disputed and inhospitable border region will not use firearms. — AFP
> India and China's militaries have some of the world's most sophisticated modern weaponry, but their deadliest scrap in over 50 years was fought using fists, rocks wrapped in barbed wire and clubs studded with nails.
> 
> There is an understanding between the nuclear-armed neighbours that despite their decades-old failure to demarcate their huge border, their troops in the disputed and inhospitable region will not use firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The several hours of scuffles on Monday, reportedly involving hundreds of soldiers around 4,500 metres up in the Himalayas, left at least 20 Indians dead, according to the Indian army.
> 
> Indian [clutch: Fake News] media claim that 43 Chinese were also killed or seriously hurt — Beijing is yet to give casualty numbers — making it the deadliest encounter since 1967 and the first deaths in fighting since 1975.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> But unlike then, this time no shot was fired, with the victims bludgeoned with crude hand-made weapons, hit by stones or punched and shoved off a ridge onto rocks and an icy river below, reports and sources indicate.
> 
> Post-mortems so far showed that the "primary reason for death is drowning and it looks like they fell from a height into the water because of head injuries," one Indian official told _AFP_.
> 
> The _NDTV_ and _Network 18_ television channels reported that *16 of the Indian soldiers were killed with blunt objects and four fell into the river.*
> 
> *'Rocks in barbed wire'*
> According to broadcaster _India Today_, last week Chinese forces returned and camped in an area that they had previously withdrawn from.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> Indian troops "dismantled" the camp and a scuffle left several soldiers injured.
> 
> The Chinese returned in larger numbers over the weekend and on Sunday stones were thrown.
> 
> The next evening, on a high ridge with a big drop towards the fast-flowing Galwan river, clashes erupted.
> 
> Matters escalated rapidly and several Indian soldiers tumbled into the icy water, while an unarmed Indian patrol team led by *Colonel Santosh Babu* set out to parley with the Chinese.
> 
> ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
> But the Chinese refused to budge and attacked the Indians with boulders, rocks wrapped with barbed wire and clubs studded with nails, Indian reports said.
> 
> Colonel Babu was seriously injured. He would later die.
> 
> Forty minutes later, the same unit led by a Major returned and further fighting broke out, this time reportedly involving hundreds of soldiers and the Chinese outnumbering the Indians, raging until after midnight.
> 
> "When they [the Indian soldiers] were encountered by the Chinese soldiers they were overwhelmed and many were pushed down a harsh rocky slope," one security source told _AFP_.
> 
> "They came hurtling down like free-falling objects.”
> 
> *'A cold desert'*
> Colonel S Dinny, who until 2017 commanded an Indian battalion in the region, said that the terrain is "extremely treacherous", with troops having to climb as high as 5,200 metres.
> 
> "It's a cold desert," he told _AFP_. "It takes a toll on the body and mind. The oxygen level is only 60 per cent of what is available in cities like Delhi, Mumbai."
> 
> And it's also confusing.
> 
> The area "is not demarcated on the map, there is no boundary. The maps have not even been exchanged so that the other person knows what someone is claiming. There are no boundary markers," Dinny said.
> 
> But retired lieutenant general DS Hooda, who headed the Indian army's Northern Command, said that there are detailed protocols that have ensured misunderstandings usually do not escalate — starting with the no-guns policy.
> 
> "If patrols come face to face, they will stand at a distance and unfurl banners. India's banner will show the Chinese are in their territory with a 'Go Back' and vice versa for China," Hooda told _AFP_.
> 
> "These are the sort of protocols that have been laid down by both countries and largely these protocols have been followed in the past and things have remained peaceful," he said.
> 
> "What we are seeing right now is a complete breakdown of the protocol," he said.
> 
> "In our time we revisited our protocol and our rules of engagement so that any disagreements can be handled in a more military fashion — rather than fighting it out like goons on the street."
> 
> Indian Colonel Babu is dead ...
> 
> Baboooo nooo.... Babooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> The Sikhs should have been fighting for Khalistan not Hindustan. They failed their own faith.



this should leave no doubt as to what happened in those mountains, multiple news sources are reporting the same thing, the Indians were severly outnumbered, underarmed and overwhelmed, also we know for a fact that the Chinese were able to capture dozens of Indians while the Indians didn't take any of the Chinese, only the winners get to have enemy hostages, thus there is no way the Chinese were the ones on the recieving end of the beating as the Indians claim, after all how could you be the one being beaten to death while taking dozens of enemy captives ! what a weird logic!
the fact that the Chinese took so many Indian captives is proof that all Indians who faced off against the Chinese were either killed, retreated, or severly injured to the point they couldn't fight so they surrendered to the Chinese.

the figures given by the Indians about Chinese casualties should be treated the same way as the news of India killing 300 militants in a surgical strike on Balakot.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mig25

OsmanAli98 said:


> On the international front its imperative that Trump wins reelection again he may be losing popularity domestically but we need Trump and Modi to stay so they can further stagnate



Since people are throwing pennies into the wishing well, i'll make two wishes. First, being the nice fella I am not, I wish that your wish comes true and as an added bonus I also wish the confused PM leading a certain country to bankruptcy also clings on to his seat.


----------



## Verve

'At least' 20 clobbered to death ... real number will be much higher!


----------



## Oracle

No response by Indian military even after 48 hours [emoji848]

What a shameful nation we are dealing with

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Nilgiri said:


> People can cheerlead here as much as they want to. Concoct whatever they want, fit and cherry pick whatever they want.
> 
> I give them cold hard facts back on the matter regarding them, they will ban or perma-ban me....so why should I be interested in it then for here? There are better things to do with finite time, interest and appetite...that need extreme self-filtering of topics and members to do well.
> 
> For example you have little to no idea what so many of their Turk "bros" think of this utter shameless cheerleading mob....the desperate all-in to this extent....for uighurs-are-bros-too land.
> 
> What is generally understood, esp outside this echo chamber (and others like this), is you have to first lose half your country in recent memory (esp so soon after purported stronk ideological creation)...to even begin to understand what these people root-psychologies are. 1000 year war stronk but 2 week folding after it...with all the media blab of great spectacular victories leading up to the actual final result. No one really can know the ego crush unless you actually go through it....and grow up with people that experienced and instilled it in you to continue on.
> 
> If you dont experience losing half your country like that...in that particular way...ultimately by your own hand doing it too ...you simply will never understand it....you wont develop the particular psychology from it.
> 
> No actual other country is really thus in the position for someone to "get" where these people are coming from. Hence the bemused/confused reactions from others outside of here when they come across this dissonant repetitive cheerlead frenzy....emboldened even more by its own echo chambering.
> 
> So its pointless to even be in such threads tbh if intent (in my case) is other kind of interaction all together with other worthies here entirely.
> 
> Riffraff can vent here all they want to...just let them....they only turn-off their own supposed friends (real or imaginary) on it. Don't let any title or rating count fool you either...riffraff come in all forms and types here....and normally more professional people can also let loose on it too....emotional needs affect everyone and how they go about filling it.


bhut mara bhai bhaga bhaga ker mara  kutty ki trah mara apun ko chinese log .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zohair Alam

Ace of Spades said:


> https://imgur.com/1ZCkL5m
> 
> 
> na ro pagla; main samjhaun ga Chinese ko. Nahi marta agli bar itna.



Is this kid african too or indian?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Verve said:


> 'At least' 20 clobbered to death ... real number will be much higher!
> 
> View attachment 642584



Dear, its a fake pic....probable posted by Mubashir Luqman

Nov 2015, Nigerian Army ambush by Boko Haram.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Verve said:


> 'At least' 20 clobbered to death ... real number will be much higher!
> 
> View attachment 642584




this is fake please dont repost.

The terrain, uniform, structure in background does not belong to ladahk region. most porb from African region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Verve said:


> 'At least' 20 clobbered to death ... real number will be much higher!
> 
> View attachment 642584



dam, quite a few overweight ones there


----------



## mig25

Verve said:


> 'At least' 20 clobbered to death ... real number will be much higher!


Stop posting fake pics man! Your agenda is being exposed. Its embarrassing really!


----------



## Verve

Picture removed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ace of Spades

Zohair Alam said:


> Is this kid african too or indian?



Don't insult africans; he is proud indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

mig25 said:


> Since people are throwing pennies into the wishing well, i'll make two wishes. First, being the nice fella I am not, I wish that your wish comes true and as an added bonus I also wish the confused PM leading a certain country to bankruptcy also clings on to his seat.



Worry about zher next term.


----------



## KaiserX

Don't forget this is the same bagharat quom which refused to accept their bodies in Kargil. Remember how they even refused to accept their own pilots capture last year for 12 hours until his face was shown sipping tea.

No word on the missing 36 Indian troops. Im guessing the real casualty figure of India seems to be 53 the number they are claiming Chinese killed  look at these jokers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Verve

mig25 said:


> Stop posting fake pics man! Your agenda is being exposed. Its embarrassing really!



Agenda? At least 20 clobbered to death and thrown off the cliff have been admitted by your own government.

Chinese will release details of more if you Hindutva Fascists attempt again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

Oracle said:


> No response by Indian military even after 48 hours [emoji848]
> 
> What a shameful nation *we are dealing with*


 How are you dealing with us? Chinese suffered more human loses. American intelligence corroborates this version too.


----------



## twocents

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But Indians are saying they killed 43 Chinese soldiers...How can this be possible?
> 
> Chinese attacked Indians and slaughtered them...yes, there's is definitely injuries on chinese side and may be possible few deaths as well.......but 43?[/QUOT
> 
> Easy to do. Pull numbers out of thin air (radio intercepts as Indians claim). Remember the Indians also claimed to have killed 300 terrorists in last year's air strike, the confirmation of which was through radio intercepts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this joker can not talk he wears masks now . he released only when he needed to bark pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafi

Nilgiri said:


> People can cheerlead here as much as they want to. Concoct whatever they want, fit and cherry pick whatever they want.
> 
> I give them cold hard facts back on the matter regarding them, they will ban or perma-ban me....so why should I be interested in it then for here? There are better things to do with finite time, interest and appetite...that need extreme self-filtering of topics and members to do well.
> 
> For example you have little to no idea what so many of their Turk "bros" think of this utter shameless cheerleading mob....the desperate all-in to this extent....for uighurs-are-bros-too land.
> 
> What is generally understood, esp outside this echo chamber (and others like this), is you have to first lose half your country in recent memory (esp so soon after purported stronk ideological creation)...to even begin to understand what these people root-psychologies are. 1000 year war stronk but 2 week folding after it...with all the media blab of great spectacular victories leading up to the actual final result. No one really can know the ego crush unless you actually go through it....and grow up with people that experienced and instilled it in you to continue on.
> 
> If you dont experience losing half your country like that...in that particular way...ultimately by your own hand doing it too ...you simply will never understand it....you wont develop the particular psychology from it.
> 
> No actual other country is really thus in the position for someone to "get" where these people are coming from. Hence the bemused/confused reactions from others outside of here when they come across this dissonant repetitive cheerlead frenzy....emboldened even more by its own echo chambering.
> 
> So its pointless to even be in such threads tbh if intent (in my case) is other kind of interaction all together with other worthies here entirely.
> 
> Riffraff can vent here all they want to...just let them....they only turn-off their own supposed friends (real or imaginary) on it. Don't let any title or rating count fool you either...riffraff come in all forms and types here....and normally more professional people can also let loose on it too....emotional needs affect everyone and how they go about filling it.



Stop crying you little indian, the Chinese fcked you up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arjunk

RAF C-17 entering Pakistan (to go to Afghanistan?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

Verve said:


> Agenda? At least 20 clobbered to death and thrown off the cliff have been admitted by your own government.
> 
> Chinese will release details of more if your Hindutva Fascists attempt again.


They lost 43. Posting fake pics to peddle your story didnt work. Suck it up and move on.


----------



## GamoAccu

mig25 said:


> There was no dignity lost when 40+ Chinese soldiers were killed. We will defend our territory with all we have.


If you guys defended your territory then why did you guys ran away and let Chinese side return dead Indian soldiers bodies and captured Indian soldiers to the Indian side? As for your number speculation, didn't your get the latest number yet from your Indian news media?


----------



## Imran Khan

KaiserX said:


> Don't forget this is the same bagharat quom which refused to accept their bodies in Kargil. Remember how they even refused to accept their own pilots capture last year for 12 hours until his face was shown sipping tea.
> 
> No word on the missing 36 Indian troops. Im guessing the real casualty figure of India seems to be 53 the number they are claiming Chinese killed  look at these jokers


india refused to take back pilot nachiketa too in kargil . pakistan handed him over to red cross .


----------



## Verve

mig25 said:


> They lost 43.



Where's your evidence? Did you flush it down your latreeen or is it out on the street somewhere?


----------



## Imran Khan

mig25 said:


> They lost 43. Posting fake pics to peddle your story didnt work. Suck it up and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mig25

Verve said:


> Where's your evidence? Did you flush it down your latreeen or is it out on the street somewhere?


First give me evidence for the pic you posted before asking me. You are the one posting fake pics without any shame.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

@Aspen You're imagining India going into hibernate mode over the coming months.

How exactly did hibernating Indian military grab the freezing cold Siachin Glacier when Pakistani military was already stationed there?


----------



## Zohair Alam

mig25 said:


> They lost 43. Posting fake pics to peddle your story didnt work. Suck it up and move on.



You are even more desperate. Cant even come up with a _creative fake_ pic of Chinese soldiers.


----------



## arjunk

Can Indian trolls stop derailing the thread by reposting their stupid debunked claims again and again and can other users please not engage with trolls... @Mods

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273336614811361280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

mig25 said:


> First give me evidence for the pic you posted before asking me. You are the one posting fake pics without any shame.


Is this how your India news media get their source of 43 Chinese soldiers dead?
https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/


----------



## Zohair Alam

Oracle said:


> Why meme for 57 Indians?
> View attachment 642591


----------



## sheik

https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*

Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.


“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.


The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district

Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.

For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.

The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.

The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.

Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.

The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.

Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”

No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.

Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.

In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.

Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.

In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*"No formal plans" White House Press Secretary on mediation b/w China & India.*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil_Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273336614811361280


myrepublica.nagariknetwork.com
*Chiefs of Nepal Army, Armed Police Force visit border outpost near Kalapani*

* Chiefs of Nepal Army, Armed Police Force visit border outpost near Kalapani *
Published On: June 17, 2020 07:24 PM NPT By: Republica |


KATHMANDU, June 17: Chief of the Army Staff (CoAS) Purna Chandra Thapa and Inspector General (IG) of Armed Police Force (APF) Shailendra Khanal on Wednesday visited a border outpost (BOP) of the APF at Chhangru of Byas rural municipality in Darchula.

The APF outpost is near Kalapani, a Nepali territory controlled by Indian military forces for decades. 

During the visit, the heads of two security agencies received the briefing by APF team being deployed at APF BOP in Chhangru. 

Bigyan Dev Pandey, the spokesperson for the Nepal Army, told Republica Online that this is a routine visit by the CoAS to the area.

"The CoAS is visiting to inspect the newly established Far Western Division Headquarters Office in Dhangadhi. He also visited the army units in Darchula under the division today. This is a routine visit," he said. 

Thapa and Khanal also inspected a road from Chhangru to Tinkar Bhanjyang, which is currently being built by a Nepal Army team. 

After visiting Chhangru, CoAS Thapa and IG Khanal returned to Dhangadhi later in the afternoon.

CoAS Thapa and IG Khanal's visit to bordering Chhangru comes one and half months after India unilaterally constructed a strategic road link to Manasarovar of Tibetan Autonomous Region of China via Lipu Lekh, a Nepali territory, without Nepal's consent. 

India built a road from Pithoragadh of Uttarakhand State of India to Lipu Lekhbhanjyang via Gunji of Kalapani on the Nepali side of the border. 

A 25-member team has been stationed there to protect the bordering areas near Kalapani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Nilgiri said:


> this utter shameless cheerleading mob





Nilgiri said:


> this echo chamber (and others like this)



What's this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*




This satellite photo provided by Planet Labs shows the Galwan Valley area in the Ladakh region near the Line of Actual Control between India and China on June 16, 2020. (Planet Labs via AP)

*The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
Praveen Swami

NEW DELHI
LAST UPDATED: JUNE 17, 2020, 11:03 AM IST
SHARE THIS:
Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.

“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.








The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district

Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.

For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.

The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.

The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.

Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.

The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.

Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”

No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.

Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.

In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.

Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.

In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273330846506811410

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

China supported Pakistan in the hardship.

Did US support India in the hardship? Were is the strategic alliance? All those cheesy pictures with Trump and her daughter?

There is a big difference when you have a friend for your hardship. Let’s see if the Indians learn.
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Passionaire said:


> Global times still troll India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273324550516850689



Interesting. Even China has got three front war in calculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

After the indians surrendered they were given medical attention and blankets, the PLA found that some soldiers were dangerously malnourished, MRE were provided, unfortunately due to severity of wounds some soldiers died in custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oracle

Indians are praying their *** off that PM /army reply back to China..... 

I believe India will attack Pakistan to divert attention... But then Pakistan will also hit back...... [emoji848]... 

What will India do? To hide its shame? 

Snip from Indian defence forum.


----------



## Basel

Can any one confirm what is said in this tweet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273336405826158592


----------



## Understudy

Intersting observations...



masterchief_mirza said:


> Difficult to predict. China has in fact repeatedly offered India ways to deescalate and save face. Witholding details of the gruesome nature of the clash, witholding body counts (clearly the Indians lost more men than the Chinese who had terrain and armament advantages) both permit a way out for Delhi.



Well officially China has zero casualties. But I think that is because the standing policy of China not to disclose it's casualties so I don't see that as part of strategy in current scenario. I think the route of being quiet was closed when Indian PM made his address. Looks like path is set, how far each side will walk is the question.



masterchief_mirza said:


> I feel though that someone in the senior Indian leadership is about to make a huge mistake.


In geopolitics, we can only judge mistake based on the outcome. Lets not assume. Even fools make right move once in a while. Avoiding bias helps in understanding what the objectives of each side are. I am still trying to figure out whose objectives would gain from this incident.
<edited for grammer>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273330846506811410

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

look how one Chinese soldier taking care of chaddis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

Oracle said:


> Indians are praying their *** off that PM /army reply back to China.....
> 
> I believe India will attack Pakistan to divert attention... But then Pakistan will also hit back...... [emoji848]...
> 
> What will India do? To hide its shame?
> 
> Snip from Indian defence forum.
> View attachment 642593


is ajeet chawal still a thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @Aspen You're imagining India going into hibernate mode over the coming months.
> 
> How exactly did hibernating Indian military grab the freezing cold Siachin Glacier when Pakistani military was already stationed there?



Because PA didn't do a good job of keeping our plans secure and it got leaked.

If we had kept the plans secret, India would not have had any indication that we had moved on Siachen.

Basically, India got advance notice of our plans. If we can keep our plans airtight, it will be a nasty surprise for India.



Basel said:


> Can any one confirm what is said in this tweet?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273336405826158592



Yeah all of those seem accurate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*49 Indian army soldiers killed by Chinese PLA forces in Ladhak




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence

Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.


----------



## Microsoft

duhastmish said:


> It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence
> 
> Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.



Wow get this man into the Indian war room!
"Just get rid of China!"
Incredible strategy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

duhastmish said:


> It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence
> 
> Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Indian bravery at display. Now their army got the same treatment that they have been giving to unarmed poor Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## duhastmish

Microsoft said:


> Wow get this man into the Indian war room!
> "Just get rid of China!"
> Incredible strategy!!!


You have it coming don't worry. We will take what's ours.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Microsoft said:


> Wow get this man into the Indian war room!
> "Just get rid of China!"
> Incredible strategy!!!



He must be a descendent of Chanakya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

IAF C-17 close to Working boundary. When I clicked on it, it changed from C-17 to BLOCKED but luckily I had background recording turned on and captured it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Indian bravery at display. Now their army got the same treatment that they have been giving to unarmed poor Muslims.


Muslim are not indian. You can have them .
We will get rid of internal pest


----------



## Aspen

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *"No formal plans" White House Press Secretary on mediation b/w China & India.*
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368*



Damn


----------



## PradoTLC

silent_poison said:


> Quoting anonymous sources so not reliable either



why?

You indian people do it all the time pass it on as the truth ?


----------



## Microsoft

duhastmish said:


> You have it coming don't worry. We will take what's ours.



What was coming for you is already here. 20+ troops malnourished, beaten, slain in cold blood.
Take some dignity back before threatening others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

kongn said:


> Hiding and asking for peace and talks.From dragon to mouse.
> Your print media gone all silent and avoiding the news altogether.
> Feel sad for the 40 odd han bloodlines wiped out forever.Got to feel for their families.Their whole lives work and that of their ancestors wasted .




It is simple..

the one who gets beaten up the most ...does the most crying ....

India is doing a lot of crying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Passionaire said:


> Global times still troll India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273324550516850689


globaltimes.cn
*China urges India to investigate border incident*
Global Times



* China urges India to investigate border incident *
By Yang Sheng and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/17 22:23:40 Last Updated: 2020/6/17 22:43:40

* India’s heavy casualties show military vulnerability: expert *




Photo: Xinhua

China demands that India carry out a thorough investigation into the incident, severely punish those who should be held accountable, strictly discipline Indian frontline troops, and immediately stop all provocative actions so as to ensure that such incidents do not happen again, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi told the Indian foreign minister during a phone call on Wednesday regarding the Monday border confrontation that caused casualties on both sides in the Galwan Valley. 

Under the circumstance that the current situation in the Galwan Valley has eased, the Indian troops once again crossed the Line of Actual Control (LAC) for deliberate provocation, and even violently attacked the Chinese officers and soldiers who went to the terrain for negotiation, Wang said to Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, according to the Chinese Foreign Ministry's website.

"The hazardous move of the Indian army severely violated the agreement reached between the two countries on the border issue and the basic norms of international relations," Wang said. 

India must ensure that such incidents do not happen again. India must not misjudge the current situation, or underestimate China's firm will to safeguard its territorial sovereignty.

The Indian foreign minister said India would like to ease the border tension through peaceful dialogue with China. Wang stressed that China and India, both emerging powers with a population of over 1 billion, bear the historic mission of accelerating their own development and rejuvenation. Hence, acts of mutual respect and mutual support are on the right track and conform to the long-term interests of both countries.

Chinese analysts noted that from the phone call between the top diplomats of the two countries, China showed its sincerity to ease tension and also sent tough signals and showed its firm stance on safeguarding its principle and bottom line, which means that whether India chooses to ease or escalate tensions, China is fully prepared. 

*Unlikely to escalate*

The China-India border confrontation that caused the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel will not escalate as the two sides share a consensus to solve the issue through communication, and if India cannot control its military forces in the border region, it would pay a heavy price as its economy has been damaged by COVID-19 and its undeveloped military power makes it incapable of escalating tension with China, Chinese analysts said.

The incident was very clear as it took place on the Chinese side of the LAC, and the responsibility does not lie with China, Zhao Lijian, spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry, made the remarks at Wednesday's media briefing in response to questions raised on whether diplomats or military officers of the two sides were involved in resolving the issue.

Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations of the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Wednesday that China has no intention to change the border situation at all, and the incident happened on the Chinese side of the LAC, so the confrontation causing the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel was entirely provoked by the Indian side.

Currently, India is facing heavy domestic pressure as its unsuccessful measures to handle the coronavirus has brought huge damage to its economy, so it needs to make moves against its neighbors, to distract domestic attention and incite nationalism to reinforce Modi'sapproval rating, Hu noted. 

US multinational investment bank Goldman Sachs predicts that the Indian economy will experience a recession after its already weakened state was further dragged down by the nationwide lockdown to contain the COVID-19 pandemic. This is the third time that Goldman Sachs has slashed its forecast for India's economic growth in 2020-21, CNBC reported in May.

Hu said India has engaged in border disputes with China, Pakistan and Nepal at the same time. As Pakistan is a reliable strategic partner of China, and Nepal also has close ties with China, and both of them are key partners under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, if India escalates border tensions, it could face military pressure from two or even three fronts, which is far beyond India's military capability and this might lead to a disastrous defeat for India.

And a defeat right now would be disastrous as rising Hindu nationalism will not accept such a failed outcome and the Modi administration will lose power, Hu said. He noted that Indian policymakers should not miscalculate the situation as some of them believe that the worsening China-US ties would provide a chance for India to challenge China, because India is not an important topic for neither China nor the US.

Chinese experts noted that the Modi administration should control pro-US forces in India, as unwise movements to provoke China could bring about serious consequences. 

*Limited power*

According to the number of casualties released by India, observers noted that this is the most severe border confrontation that China and India have experienced in decades, and the best choice for India is to cease provocations and settle down tensions with China through dialogue as soon as possible, and not miscalculate the situation just like what it did in 1962. 

When addressing questions about Chinese casualties, Zhao didn't answer the question directly instead he said that border troops are jointly resolving the issue on the ground, and the overall situation at the China-India border remains stable. 

A military expert at a Beijing-based military academy who requested anonymity told the Global Times that the reason behind China not releasing the number of casualties is that China does not want people in the two countries to get further impacted, as any comparison of casualties could incite nationalist sentiment on both sides, and such an event is totally unhelpful for the two to ease tensions. 

"In other words, if Indian nationalists see the number of fatalities and find out that the Indian military lost more soldiers than China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) did, then the Modi administration and the Indian military would be under huge pressure to escalate and continue their provocations. So staying silent regarding this matter is very wise," he remarked. 

Hu said the reason why India released the number of deaths is to gain sympathy from the international community, but at this moment, all major Western powers are busy handling their domestic problems such as nationwide riots and the pandemic, so no one would and could provide concrete support to India.

A PLA veteran who has experience conducting missions in plateau regions told the Global Times anonymously on Wednesday that freezing temperatures and altitude stress are indeed challenges for high-altitude operations, but 17 Indian soldiers having died after a violent encounter with no shots fired indicates their physical conditions were not fit for deployment to such a harsh environment.

It also showed the lackluster medical and logistics capabilities India has on the frontline. If treated quickly and properly, they would not have died, the veteran said. They might not have access to a qualified field hospital, and not have rapid transportation means, oxygen bags, or even warm clothes, the veteran said.

These details show that Indian troops' combat capabilities are limited, the veteran concluded.

Chinese and Indian border defense troops have a tacit understanding of not carrying lethal weapons and bullets, which is a precautionary measure aimed at preventing the escalation of any conflict, a source familiar with the matter told the Global Times under the condition of anonymity.

This tradition shows that China and India have always kept a clear and careful outlook, that even if such a violent encounter occurs, it should remain small-scale and controllable rather than an intensive one with gunfire that is bound to lead to more deaths, analysts said.

The PLA recently conducted a series of military drills in the plateau regions of Tibet bordering India. Some experts said this could also be a signal that Chinese military forces are preparing for the worst case scenario despite the two sides having agreed to solve the problem through negotiation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Oracle said:


> Indians are praying their *** off that PM /army reply back to China.....
> 
> I believe India will attack Pakistan to divert attention... But then Pakistan will also hit back...... [emoji848]...
> 
> What will India do? To hide its shame?
> 
> Snip from Indian defence forum.
> View attachment 642593



Doval is da man!


----------



## Ace of Spades

duhastmish said:


> You have it coming don't worry. We will take what's ours.





duhastmish said:


> Muslim are not indian. You can have them .
> We will get rid of internal pest



can you tag me once you are done with your plans? you are that missing piece, the strategic thinker india was missing all these years. But regardless, better late than never.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## M.Bison

duhastmish said:


> It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence
> 
> Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.



Then you pitch the script to Bollywood. The public eats it up and you can finally afford a toilet in your house. You get married because your wife only needed a toilet to satisfy her family. You guys have little Indian babies and live a happy life afterward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthfollower

arjunk said:


> IAF C-17 close to Working boundary. When I clicked on it, it changed from C-17 to BLOCKED but luckily I had background recording turned on and captured it:


no awacs flying near china border?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## master_13

mig25 said:


> How are you dealing with us? Chinese suffered more human loses. American intelligence corroborates this version too.



American intelligence, LMAO, according to Indian sources again? LOLOLOLOLOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

truthfollower said:


> no awacs flying near china border?


None I can see


----------



## master_13

GamoAccu said:


> If you guys defended your territory then why did you guys ran away and let Chinese side return dead Indian soldiers bodies and captured Indian soldiers to the Indian side? As for your number speculation, didn't your get the latest number yet from your Indian news media?
> View attachment 642589



Chinese "accepted", LMAO, don't you love Indian sources and media? No, so far China didn't release, confirm or deny any numbers, releasing number would make India lose face, not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

In arduis fidelis said:


> Anything less then flattening their posts will just embolden them. Iron fist response is required from get set go.



Absolutely


----------



## waz

*The comments on the Times of India article about the US response are hilarious!* These idiots could do with a visit to PDF and hear, forget about Pakistani posters, but wise Indian posters that this "strategic partnership" is a BS scam.
I can't stop laughing that so many of these gullible, naive lot could believe it.



https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...upport-for-new-delhi/articleshow/76430061.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Type59

Ready the war elephants. Literally Asian elephants need to be deployed. No modern weaponry is not allowed. India has the advantage.


----------



## Rafi

duhastmish said:


> It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence
> 
> Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.



Small wiener, even smaller dreams, my little ondian friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

fisher1 said:


> I don't know what our army is doing now. This is the perfect opportunity to take back Kashmir.
> 
> All these years of singing praises of China, this is the moment.
> 
> Let's divide India to a million pieces and end the tyranny
> 
> Pakistanis are dying from coronavirus anyway. Let them do Jihad and be martyrs.






Compared to other nations, Pakistan is fared better in it's response to Covid-19.
How dare you disparage the life of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

arjunk said:


> None I can see


Highest Alert = Transponders off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Zohair Alam said:


> He must be a descendent of Chanakya.



He must be a descendant of a chu ti ya, corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Musings

duhastmish said:


> Muslim are not indian. You can have them .
> We will get rid of internal pest


Look at the title of the thread and look at the crap you are posting.

India have lost at least 20 soldiers that have been slaughtered - the Chinese are still occupying your land and you are more concerned about the 200 million plus of your OWN citizens - India is fast becoming a cesspit of venom and hatred - we thank Jinnah that we are not part of this shit hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!



Maybe a bullet would have been less painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

duhastmish said:


> It can be great oppertunity for India. First we answer china with defence
> 
> Then we take over Pakistan side of Kashmir . Once we answer n get rid of china it willl be eaasier.



बिल्ली के ख्वाब में चिच्दे

@xeuss

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

xeuss said:


> Maybe a bullet would have been less painful.



The indians were violated rectum prolapse by baseball bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!



$hit! Is that what they were using?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!


Is that real? Looks Photoshopped to me.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

waz said:


> *The comments on the Times of India article about the US response are hilarious!* These idiots could do with a visit to PDF and hear, forget about Pakistani posters, but wise Indian posters that this "strategic partnership" is a BS scam.
> I can't stop laughing that so many of these gullible, naive lot could believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...upport-for-new-delhi/articleshow/76430061.cms






Last week, a lot indian posters were claiming that China would NEVER take on india because india has the full backing and support of america.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

*#ThreeFrontWar*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273324550516850689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!



Damn that's gonna hurt


----------



## doorstar

In arduis fidelis said:


> Is that real? Looks Photoshopped to me.


just for illustration purposes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

This is pure savagery and intentional. The Chinese wanted to send these braindead Indians a clear message. The way these soldiers were annihilated. The PLA couldn't have simply used bullets and made it short lived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

truthfollower said:


> *#ThreeFrontWar*



Three front war against India, you can't make this shit up. Now all we need is Bangladesh.


----------



## SQ8

truthfollower said:


> Have you heard about numbers? Can you please share?


No I have not - what I can state is that both sides have casualties and one side is sweating more than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Rafi said:


> He must be a descendant of a chu ti ya, corrected.


----------



## SQ8

Aspen said:


> Three front war against India, you can't make this shit up. Now all we need is Bangladesh.


The Bengali leadership answers to India - do not expect anything from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!


$hitt is being dried and stucked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *"No formal plans" White House Press Secretary on mediation b/w China & India.*
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368*



It is a BILATERAL issue between India and China......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

This will become the fastest thread to reach 5000 posts in PDF history.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Rocsa said:


> The Bengali leadership answers to India - do not expect anything from them.


it does not take much time to flip the leadership, when time demands


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Aspen said:


> Three front war against India, you can't make this shit up. Now all we need is Bangladesh.


China should influence Myanmar and lets make it a fatal fourway match


----------



## SQ8

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> it does not take much time to flip the leadership, when time demands


You give the Bengalis too much credit - they are evenly divided in religion with an active movement against Islam also brewing at the behest of the Indian state with the PM beauty looking the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

waz said:


> I'd say some not a large number, but that's PDF. If you go on the Indian message boards they were expecting full diplomatic support, leading to a grand alliance, to crush evil China.






indian delusions have no bounds..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

truthseeker2010 said:


> This will become the fastest thread to reach 5000 posts in PDF history.............



When it does we will all celebrate and enjoy the moment. Double whammy as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ali_Baba

truthseeker2010 said:


> This will become the fastest thread to reach 5000 posts in PDF history.............



At this Rate, it will overtake the 27 Feb 2019 thread for Operation Swift Retort. After 3hrs of looking through posts, i have caught up with the end, which is now.. lord knows where it will be tomorrow morning!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaqsheYaar

duhastmish said:


> Muslim are not indian. You can have them .
> We will get rid of internal pest


We will be posting our flag on Lal Qila, Dehli. Time is very close, just 3-4 years.

We would be avenging many things, settling all scores. Wait a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalamfromBD

Rocsa said:


> The Bengali leadership answers to India - do not expect anything from them.


But the people don't. Didn't you see the U-19 CWC final?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Those who believed in the US/Indo alliance were thinking this, heading to the Indian Ocean.








But got this;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368


Biden can't be bothered to even tweet about it;

https://twitter.com/JoeBiden?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Just heard, the king of Saudi Arabia and UAE are to present modi with more medals. Is this true? Can anyone confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cranwerkhan

graphican said:


> Just question this twitter poster: Indian soldiers died of falling from a "steep slope" and you killed 5 Chinese soldiers for what?
> 
> this remind me below scene from the movie 300


----------



## waz

Signalling renewed intensity in ties, India and the US today decided to further "elevate" the long-standing strategic partnership by enhancing cooperation in a raft of crucial areas including *defence*, trade and commerce, technology transfer, counter-terrorism and climate change.

Both the countries released a *'declaration of friendship'*

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...partnership/articleshow/46013752.cms?from=mdr




Anyone remember this?

What Obama was actually saying to that dimwit Modi is;

_*"If China comes, you're on your own suckers".

*_
Years later, Trump;






You're on your own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

mig25 said:


> Since people are throwing pennies into the wishing well, i'll make two wishes. First, being the nice fella I am not, I wish that your wish comes true and as an added bonus I also wish the confused PM leading a certain country to bankruptcy also clings on to his seat.



Ok at least we dont harp on being such sooper duper power ready to take on the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sound Barrier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273294359694319617
I like that fear!
And we haven't even started yet.
Galat jagah ungal de di (Messed with the wrong guy.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

so the Chinese soldiers lynched the Indians?

sounds brutal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kingQamaR

Very bizarre responses from some Indians here! Far has this crisis is on going, it’s China who has gained back 60km of land and a day ago brutally clobbered your men to death in like 12 century warfare but some how ? Tip of your Indian tongue Pakistan still comes out! ...... hahaha. Your just losers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

waz said:


> Those who believed in the US/Indo alliance were thinking this, heading to the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got this;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368
> 
> 
> Biden can't be bothered to even tweet about it;
> 
> https://twitter.com/JoeBiden?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author




No body thought that, especially when India buys products like S400, buys and supports Russian MIC at the same time..


----------



## truthseeker2010

Sound Barrier said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273294359694319617
> I like that fear!
> And we haven't even started yet.
> Galat jagah ungal de di (Messed with the wrong guy.)



A word is enough for wise, but i guess that does not apply to indians............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Tariq

Sound Barrier said:


> I like that fear!
> And we haven't even started yet.


----------



## newb3e

truthseeker2010 said:


> This will become the fastest thread to reach 5000 posts in PDF history.............


thanks to indians who can never accept defeat and keep entertaining us with rss facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Water Car Engineer said:


> No body thought that, especially when India buys products like S400, buys and supports Russian MIC at the same time..



exactly nobody thought that china will steamroll IA and there won't be even a word of condemnation from world powers.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

aziqbal said:


> so the Chinese soldiers lynched the Indians?
> 
> sounds brutal


Yes, they did. They used rods with nails to beat the pulp out of the Indians. This was a savage killing. Close up and personal.






*Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*

*The fighting that killed up to 20 Indian soldiers and injured or killed at least 43 Chinese has shocked the world and led to fears of increased tensions between the two nuclear-armed countries*


----------



## waz

Water Car Engineer said:


> No body thought that, especially when India buys products like S400, buys and supports Russian MIC at the same time..



Erm you may not plenty did, check the TOI link. There’s a fair few posts here as well.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273340893861261313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

waz said:


> Those who believed in the US/Indo alliance were thinking this, heading to the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got this;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368
> 
> 
> Biden can't be bothered to even tweet about it;
> 
> https://twitter.com/JoeBiden?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author



Does anyone asks for it?
India already told Mr Trump to mind his own business.
We knows about our abilities and weakness.
US dont knows how to fight a real war .
All they knows to attack some little nation that cant stand themselves.
That doesnt mean US is weak .
US is powerful and they are friends .
But here noone going to interfere ,noone dares to .
It would be solely between India and China


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272962149451812865

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

waz said:


> $hit! Is that what they were using?



I don't think anybody can wield that thing with just one hand while holding a shield with the other. What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

When is america, Russia, bangladesh, UAE & Saudi Arabia going to come and fight for india? According to indians on PDF, these countries need india to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

twocents said:


> I don't think anybody can wield that thing with just one hand while holding a shield with the other. What do you think?


 
I’ve seen people use a hand and a half sword and shield combination. 
However it does look rather unwieldy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

As of now Bollywood is preparing to release the movie ~ *Mission Galwan: Bloodbath* *on the roof of the world.* I wonder who gets to play the dead Colonel Santosh Babu of the Bihar Regiment.

_Ps. I did not even know they had a Bihar Regiment. Call me ignorant but Bihar conveys to me cowards, paan spitting, sari wearing shemales, Biriani munching wimps who go around saying "araaaay" while their heads wobble and screw all the Zzzs into Jjjjs and can't make the "sh" sound if you shoved a Chinese bamboo stick up theirs. But I was wrong they do have warriors. Much respect to them._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

globaltimes.cn
*China urges India to restrain [itself]*
Global Times



* China urges India to restrain *
By Liu Xuanzun and Liu Xin Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/16 23:03:40 Last Updated: 2020/6/17 0:53:43

* PLA fully capable of defending sovereignty, territorial integrity: analysts *




Photo: Xinhua

In an event that Chinese experts call the most severe situation China and India have experienced along the border in decades, a fatal physical clash broke out on Monday between the two countries' border defense troops in the Galwan Valley.

The clash took place after Indian troops crossed the border to conduct illegal activities and launched provocative attacks against Chinese personnel, leading to physical self-defense measures from Chinese troops that reportedly caused the deaths of one Indian Army colonel and two soldiers.

Breaking their promises, Indian troops had again crossed the line of actual control in the Galwan Valley region on Monday evening and purposefully launched provocative attacks, leading to severe physical clashes, causing casualties, said Senior Colonel Zhang Shuili, spokesperson of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Western Theater Command, on Tuesday.

China has always maintained sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region, and the words of Indian border defense troops are inconsistent and seriously violate the agreements both countries have reached, seriously infringe upon the consensus made in the army commander-level talks and seriously harm the relations of the two militaries and the sentiment of the people in both nations, Zhang said.

India should strictly restrain its frontline troops, stop all provocative actions, meet the Chinese side halfway and return to the correct path of solving disputes via dialogue, Zhang said.

Despite China and India's close communication via diplomatic and military channels aimed at easing border tensions, Indian troops on Monday severely violated the consensus reached in the two countries' commander-level talks on June 6. They crossed the border twice to conduct illegal activities and launched provocative attacks against Chinese personnel, leading to a serious physical conflict between troops from both sides, said Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian at a routine press conference on Tuesday.

The Chinese side has lodged strong protest and solemn representation to the Indian side, urging it to strictly restrain its frontline troops according to the consensus, and not to cross the border and make any unilateral movement that could complicate the border situation further, Zhao said.

The statements made by both Zhao and Zhang came after Indian media reported on Tuesday that an Indian Army colonel and two soldiers were killed in the clash. Indian reports also claimed there were Chinese casualties.

A further 34 Indian soldiers are also missing, believed to have died or been captured, the Telegraph reported on Tuesday, citing senior Indian Army sources.

This is the first time that military personnel have died in border clashes between China and India since 1975, Indian media said.

The world has always focused its attention toward how China and India as major global powers solve their border conflicts. The two countries have only just walked out from the 72-day Doklam standoff in 2017 after meetings by the two countries' leaders brought the serious border crisis out of harm's way. Despite of this, a new conflict broke out again three years later, even causing the first deaths in four decades.

Just like the Doklam standoff, it was India that made the first provocative move by illegally crossing the line of actual control. It is obvious that India has become increasingly aggressive in border disputes with its neighboring countries, analysts said.

Observers believe that small-scale conflicts in border regions between China and India will likely keep on occurring, but a large-scale military conflict will not.

The statements from China urged the Indian side to restrain its frontline troops and return to the avenue of talks. This shows the Chinese side treats the incident as an on-site conflict conducted only by frontline troops, and still see that dialogue is the ultimate approach to solving such issues.

The Indian leadership should also attain this kind of rationale, restrain aggressive forces and frontline officers within its military, and let this bloody conflict be resolved by the wisdom of both sides, analysts said.





Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian

*'Staged provocation'*

This Indian aggression is an intentionally staged, enhanced military action aimed at capturing Chinese territories that India has long sought of and is an egoistic move by India to shift away enormous domestic pressure caused by social problems including the COVID-19 epidemic, Chinese experts said on Tuesday.

The incident happened during a patrol and both sides suffered injuries and casualties, with this being the most severe situation China and India have experienced along the border in more than four decades and may render previous efforts to defuse border disputes fruitless, Qian Feng, a senior fellow at the Taihe Institute and director of the research department of the National Strategy Institute at Tsinghua University in Beijing, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Facing provocation, the Chinese side had to take decisive countermeasures, Qian said, noting the fact that Indian troops crossing the boundary line twice means the second wave could have been reinforcements after the first crossing failed.

Chinese military expert and TV commentator Song Zhongping told the Global Times on Tuesday that the clash was the result of a provocative military operation conducted by Indian troops that was planned for a long time. They were no longer satisfied by mere standoffs.

They entered Chinese territory and actively sought a physical clash with Chinese troops and continued to construct infrastructure aiming to build up new tensions even resorting to military action, Song said.

This incident is a surprise attack by Indian troops against the PLA, a source familiar with the matter told the Global Times on Tuesday under the condition of anonymity.

Indian frontline troops may believe they took a beating in previous scuffles, and therefore conducted this retaliatory attack, analysts said, noting that these troops are from lower ranks and such an operation was most likely not approved by their superiors.

It could be a challenge for India to properly manage these frontline troops, they said.

Another source familiar with the matter told the Global Times under the condition of anonymity on Tuesday that in a precautionary measure not to escalate any conflict, both Chinese and Indian troops have a tacit understanding of not carrying lethal weapons and bullets, so the clash was only a physical one.

Not even during the 72-day Doklam standoff in 2017 did such a bloody event occur, and Chinese analysts believe one reason is the current domestic challenges India is facing, and as a result, India is trying to divert the pressure.

Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations of the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Tuesday that plagued by the worsening COVID-19 epidemic domestically and a slumped economy, the Indian government has been provocative regarding border issues in recent months, trying to divert public attention.India has also had disputes along its borders with Pakistan and Nepal in recent months.

India's recent provocation against China amid strained China-US ties also show that it wants to please the US, Hu said.

It might be India's purpose in the first place to create a more serious problem than the Doklam standoff, experts said.

*Chinese preparations*

India may further increase provocations and cause more trouble in border regions in order to achieve their goals. And while the likelihood of a larger military confrontation remains low, the possibility does exist if military tensions keep rising, fueled by aggressive public opinion in India, analysts said.

China needs to prepare for this, and only when if China is well prepared militarily can it secure an advantage at the negotiating table, they said.

Since border tensions flared up in May, the PLA has conducted several military exercises in China's Northwest and Southwest plateau regions, a move that observers believe was related to the border situation.

This includes night time behind-enemy-line infiltration drills by the PLA Tibet Military Command, a large-scale maneuver operation featuring thousands of paratroopers plus armored vehicles coming from Central China to the high-altitude northwestern region, and the deployment of advanced weapons like PCL-181 howitzers and Type 15 tanks to the region.

The PLA is fully capable of thwarting foreign provocations that threaten China's sovereignty and territorial integrity, and the Chinese troops' restraint should not be taken as a sign of weakness, analysts said.

*Lessons from history*

The China-India border dispute has been a historically contentious matter with the two countries having seen several clashes along the border in the past six decades. India should learn from these experiences in their decision-making, experts said.

In the 1962 border war, China decided to fight back against India's provocations. China came out of the conflict overwhelmingly victorious.

The two countries also saw border conflict in 1967 and 1975.

Another severe standoff took place in 1987 around the Sumdorong Chu Valley, with the dispute being on the verge of war, but was finally defused amid efforts from both sides.

The latest clash was in 2017 - the Doklam standoff.

Due to the great gap in strength, India has never seen any benefit from border clashes with China. Some Indian netizens boast that India isn't what it was in 1962, but so is China.

*Rationality needed*

Even as the incident would have great influence on China-India ties and the current dialogue on border disputes, both countries' higher-ups are still on the right path to de-escalate the tensions and manage the border issue.

Both China and India agreed to resolve bilateral issues via talks and contribute to the easing of tension and peace in border regions, said Zhao, the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson.

Senior military officials from both sides are currently meeting to defuse the situation, Indian media reported, citing the Indian Army.

The Indian government may face great pressure from nationalists who have actively urged the Indian government to be tough toward China over the border issue. But at this time, the two sides should keep restraint and seek more channels to solve the current problem as military clashes do not overlap with each other's interests, Qian said.

From China's perspective, we hope to have friendly and good-neighborly relations with India, maintain peace and stability in the border regions, Song said, noting that both China and India are members of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization.

If India keeps up the provocation and persists in disregarding the consequences, the PLA will again be forced to take action, Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

SrNair said:


> US dont knows how to fight a real war .
> All they knows to attack some little nation that cant stand themselves.



And India knows how to deal with nuclear neighbors, Arrogance blind the eye of the mind and thats what is happening with Indians over the course of last few years.



SrNair said:


> It would be solely between India and China



It won't remain confined to ladakh, if erupted, India would be fighting for not just sovereignty but literally survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

Global times trolling continues, couldn’t stop myself laughing 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273367387321049089

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Sound Barrier said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273294359694319617
> I like that fear!
> And we haven't even started yet.
> Galat jagah ungal de di (Messed with the wrong guy.)


Chinese are wasting their energies on the wrong nation. Indians take wish for peace as a sign of weakness. Should have learned it from our experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

truthseeker2010 said:


> And India knows how to deal with nuclear neighbors, Arrogance blind the eye of the mind and thats what is happening with Indians over the course of last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't remain confined to ladakh, if erupted, India would be fighting for not just sovereignty but literally survival.



India surely how to deal each one of them.
And will do it .

We will decide the course of action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SrNair said:


> We will decide the course of action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sound Barrier

kingQamaR said:


> Very bizarre responses from some Indians here! Far has this crisis is on going, it’s China who has gained back 60km of land and a day ago brutally clobbered your men to death in like 12 century warfare but some how ? Tip of your Indian tongue Pakistan still comes out! ...... hahaha. Your just losers



Who's talking about Pakistan? 

According to me, this one is gonna be a long one. There's gonna be immense pressure on GOI to break off all economic ties with China, which definitely will severely impact both the countries economically, but more so China. As far as furthering of territorial misadventures, China won't be allowed to take even an inch more now. So, it will be status quo for the time being. But the pressure will be built on Modi to avenge that night of treachery. And even more so, take back all the land which belonged to India. Everything depends on what Xi really wants here. I think a limited scale war is not out of question here. Unless something miraculous happens.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

SrNair said:


> India surely how to deal each one of them.


Providing they are 7 times smaller. But clearly India does not know what to do other than get thrashed when the foe is one on one like China and equal size.#


----------



## kursed

This is the Indian response. Relax. They’ll swallow and simmer down, here on. 

https://www.indiatoday.in/india-today-insight/story/a-new-arms-race-1690133-2020-06-18


----------



## GamoAccu

When the Indian ministry of defence released the first statement that 3 Indian soldiers died then the Indian news media say 5 Chinese soldiers died. Hours later the Indian ministry of defence release the second statement that 20 Indian soldiers died then the Indian news media say 43 Chinese soldiers died. Now according to the latest Economic Times video the number is back to unknown.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...an-what-we-know-so-far/videoshow/76428075.cms


----------



## waz

SrNair said:


> Does anyone asks for it?
> India already told Mr Trump to mind his own business.
> We knows about our abilities and weakness.
> US dont knows how to fight a real war .
> All they knows to attack some little nation that cant stand themselves.
> That doesnt mean US is weak .
> US is powerful and they are friends .
> But here noone going to interfere ,noone dares to .
> It would be solely between India and China



Plenty asked for it, planners in Modi's administration actually banked on an alliance.
The US has fought plenty of wars and is battle hardened force.
I agree that this will be between China and India.


----------



## doorstar

Indus Pakistan said:


> Call me ignorant but Bihar conveys to me cowards, paan spitting, sari wearing shemales, Biriani munching wimps who go around saying "araaaay" while their heads wobble and have screw all the Zzzs into Jjjjs and can't make the "sh" sound if you shoved a Chinese bamboo stick up theirs. But I was wrong they do have warriors. Much respect to them.


paan, Biriani, sari wearing? they are not Bengalis
more like half-nekkid crawling around trying to survive on vermin. if I were to prove it here, mod that used to be Oscar will issue warning for insulting a nation like he's done before.

they have a choice join the army or eat rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

SrNair said:


> India surely how to deal each one of them.
> And will do it .
> 
> We will decide the course of action.



Lets see who decides and who concludes...................


----------



## Indus Pakistan

doorstar said:


> eat rats


Are these vegetarian rats?


----------



## appliedfor

Aspen said:


> Three front war against India, you can't make this shit up. Now all we need is Bangladesh.


No need 3 or 4 fronts.... only 1 front will be enough to disintegrate


----------



## Liquidmetal

rambro said:


> So it was an entire indian battalion got taken out afterall.


some people think that India has hinted at 34 MIA but hiding a possible 150 KIA. 

These indian occupiers went to the ridges at night to dislodge the Chinese to help strengthen their position for talks but the Chinese were ready with clubs, rods and stones, the Indians were taken by surprise. No bullets fired as per agreement, bullet firing would lead to escalation and India is not in position to escalate. Also some commentators state that Pak etc have provided the Chinese with good intelligence. 

There are reports of unusual air activity in J&K theatre inc ladakh also CAPs and C17 flights. PAF on alert too. Indian pundits are reporting Modi has given a strong message to the nation, Indian occupiers have also placed urgent orders for ammo and parts, India is possibly looking to do something to salvage some pride that has been badly dented. 

The Chinese have been carrying out quiet pysops with videos of exercises and maneuvers that are truly impressive. Indians have tried to do the same but look very sorry indeed. India is in a bit of trap - if it does nothing than it looks impotent and if it does do something it could lead to a disaster. 

However, the Chinese have given room for some face saving implying that local commanders on the ground to be investigated meaning blame them and Modi can come out looking OK. However, I have not seen anyone commentate on how deescalation will occur. 

in the mean time Goberswami and his hot-gas gang have won the battle by being extremely obnoxious, if hot gas was a weapon India would have won by now, with the rest of the planet would have been scorched. 

As for Major Arseya he is now on a quest to put Modi's arsehole back together again after it was rammed open by the Chinese iron rod humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Global times not coming slow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273367387321049089

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Musings

SrNair said:


> India surely how to deal each one of them.
> And will do it .
> 
> We will decide the course of action.


Not deciding very well are you? We saw that clearly yesterday - instead of talking sense and looking for de escalation - internet global warriors think they can beat China to a pulp. 
Never seen such a delusional bunch in my life. Hope it’s just limited in the internet and not real life because you guys are in for a hell of a wake up of it gets even more serious..... won’t have enough body bags I’m afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

SrNair said:


> India surely how to deal each one of them.
> And will do it .
> 
> We will decide the course of action.



Bhai koi isko pani pilao, yeh larka bohat ghussay mey lag raha hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Indus Pakistan said:


> Yes, they did. They used rods with nails to beat the pulp out of the Indians. This was a savage killing. Close up and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medieval fight to the death at the top of the world: Soldiers were impaled with iron rods, thrown off cliffs and left to freeze to death in border brawl between nuclear-armed India and China that killed up to 70 troops*
> 
> *The fighting that killed up to 20 Indian soldiers and injured or killed at least 43 Chinese has shocked the world and led to fears of increased tensions between the two nuclear-armed countries*



very rough indeed 

but why this way, surely a bullet would be easier ?

I dont understand how neither had a gun or any other military weapon ? and this went for for 8 hours ?


----------



## Sound Barrier

I don't think Pakistan is gonna jump in this, because of the following reasons:

1. Saudi, US, etc. won't allow you guys.
2. Due to Covid19 and otherwise also, your economy is not in a state to get into a war with India.
3. If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.

But of course it's 2020 and I maybe totally wrong.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Sound Barrier said:


> I don't think Pakistan is gonna jump in this, because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Saudi, US, etc. won't allow you guys.
> 2. Due to Covid19 and otherwise also, your economy is not in a state to get into a war with India.
> 3. If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.
> 
> But of course it's 2020 and I maybe totally wrong.


Not much of a choice left for us when your army starts shelling and killing Civilians on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Sound Barrier said:


> If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.


Lol. Imran Khan ordered to shoot down your Abhinandan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

PakSword said:


> Global times not coming slow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273367387321049089


globaltimes.cn
*China urges India to investigate border incident*
Global Times



* China urges India to investigate border incident *
By Yang Sheng and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/17 22:23:40 Last Updated: 2020/6/17 22:43:40

* India’s heavy casualties show military vulnerability: expert *




Photo: Xinhua

China demands that India carry out a thorough investigation into the incident, severely punish those who should be held accountable, strictly discipline Indian frontline troops, and immediately stop all provocative actions so as to ensure that such incidents do not happen again, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi told the Indian foreign minister during a phone call on Wednesday regarding the Monday border confrontation that caused casualties on both sides in the Galwan Valley. 

Under the circumstance that the current situation in the Galwan Valley has eased, the Indian troops once again crossed the Line of Actual Control (LAC) for deliberate provocation, and even violently attacked the Chinese officers and soldiers who went to the terrain for negotiation, Wang said to Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, according to the Chinese Foreign Ministry's website.

"The hazardous move of the Indian army severely violated the agreement reached between the two countries on the border issue and the basic norms of international relations," Wang said. 

India must ensure that such incidents do not happen again. India must not misjudge the current situation, or underestimate China's firm will to safeguard its territorial sovereignty.

The Indian foreign minister said India would like to ease the border tension through peaceful dialogue with China. Wang stressed that China and India, both emerging powers with a population of over 1 billion, bear the historic mission of accelerating their own development and rejuvenation. Hence, acts of mutual respect and mutual support are on the right track and conform to the long-term interests of both countries.

Chinese analysts noted that from the phone call between the top diplomats of the two countries, China showed its sincerity to ease tension and also sent tough signals and showed its firm stance on safeguarding its principle and bottom line, which means that whether India chooses to ease or escalate tensions, China is fully prepared. 

*Unlikely to escalate*

The China-India border confrontation that caused the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel will not escalate as the two sides share a consensus to solve the issue through communication, and if India cannot control its military forces in the border region, it would pay a heavy price as its economy has been damaged by COVID-19 and its undeveloped military power makes it incapable of escalating tension with China, Chinese analysts said.

The incident was very clear as it took place on the Chinese side of the LAC, and the responsibility does not lie with China, Zhao Lijian, spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry, made the remarks at Wednesday's media briefing in response to questions raised on whether diplomats or military officers of the two sides were involved in resolving the issue.

Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations of the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Wednesday that China has no intention to change the border situation at all, and the incident happened on the Chinese side of the LAC, so the confrontation causing the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel was entirely provoked by the Indian side.

Currently, India is facing heavy domestic pressure as its unsuccessful measures to handle the coronavirus has brought huge damage to its economy, so it needs to make moves against its neighbors, to distract domestic attention and incite nationalism to reinforce Modi'sapproval rating, Hu noted. 

US multinational investment bank Goldman Sachs predicts that the Indian economy will experience a recession after its already weakened state was further dragged down by the nationwide lockdown to contain the COVID-19 pandemic. This is the third time that Goldman Sachs has slashed its forecast for India's economic growth in 2020-21, CNBC reported in May.

Hu said India has engaged in border disputes with China, Pakistan and Nepal at the same time. As Pakistan is a reliable strategic partner of China, and Nepal also has close ties with China, and both of them are key partners under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, if India escalates border tensions, it could face military pressure from two or even three fronts, which is far beyond India's military capability and this might lead to a disastrous defeat for India.

And a defeat right now would be disastrous as rising Hindu nationalism will not accept such a failed outcome and the Modi administration will lose power, Hu said. He noted that Indian policymakers should not miscalculate the situation as some of them believe that the worsening China-US ties would provide a chance for India to challenge China, because India is not an important topic for neither China nor the US.

Chinese experts noted that the Modi administration should control pro-US forces in India, as unwise movements to provoke China could bring about serious consequences. 

*Limited power*

According to the number of casualties released by India, observers noted that this is the most severe border confrontation that China and India have experienced in decades, and the best choice for India is to cease provocations and settle down tensions with China through dialogue as soon as possible, and not miscalculate the situation just like what it did in 1962. 

When addressing questions about Chinese casualties, Zhao didn't answer the question directly instead he said that border troops are jointly resolving the issue on the ground, and the overall situation at the China-India border remains stable. 

A military expert at a Beijing-based military academy who requested anonymity told the Global Times that the reason behind China not releasing the number of casualties is that China does not want people in the two countries to get further impacted, as any comparison of casualties could incite nationalist sentiment on both sides, and such an event is totally unhelpful for the two to ease tensions. 

"In other words, if Indian nationalists see the number of fatalities and find out that the Indian military lost more soldiers than China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) did, then the Modi administration and the Indian military would be under huge pressure to escalate and continue their provocations. So staying silent regarding this matter is very wise," he remarked. 

Hu said the reason why India released the number of deaths is to gain sympathy from the international community, but at this moment, all major Western powers are busy handling their domestic problems such as nationwide riots and the pandemic, so no one would and could provide concrete support to India.

A PLA veteran who has experience conducting missions in plateau regions told the Global Times anonymously on Wednesday that freezing temperatures and altitude stress are indeed challenges for high-altitude operations, but 17 Indian soldiers having died after a violent encounter with no shots fired indicates their physical conditions were not fit for deployment to such a harsh environment.

It also showed the lackluster medical and logistics capabilities India has on the frontline. If treated quickly and properly, they would not have died, the veteran said. They might not have access to a qualified field hospital, and not have rapid transportation means, oxygen bags, or even warm clothes, the veteran said.

These details show that Indian troops' combat capabilities are limited, the veteran concluded.

Chinese and Indian border defense troops have a tacit understanding of not carrying lethal weapons and bullets, which is a precautionary measure aimed at preventing the escalation of any conflict, a source familiar with the matter told the Global Times under the condition of anonymity.

This tradition shows that China and India have always kept a clear and careful outlook, that even if such a violent encounter occurs, it should remain small-scale and controllable rather than an intensive one with gunfire that is bound to lead to more deaths, analysts said.

The PLA recently conducted a series of military drills in the plateau regions of Tibet bordering India. Some experts said this could also be a signal that Chinese military forces are preparing for the worst case scenario despite the two sides having agreed to solve the problem through negotiation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Sound Barrier said:


> I don't think Pakistan is gonna jump in this, because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Saudi, US, etc. won't allow you guys.
> 2. Due to Covid19 and otherwise also, your economy is not in a state to get into a war with India.
> 3. If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.
> 
> But of course it's 2020 and I maybe totally wrong.


If a war breaks out between China and India, China will not need any outside support. India is too weak for China now. So Pakistan doesn't even need to jump in. However, if an opportunity arises, Pakistan will happily jump in.

For now, your days of peaceful skirmishes on northern border are over. You have to focus on both the borders simultaneously. Any front you open, you will find yourselves equal (if not inferior) in the contest. If you open both fronts.. well I don't even need to tell you what you should be expecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

I think this Global Times article sums it up very well on why China isn't going to release any casualty numbers. I think this source is probably the most reliable regarding Chinese casualty numbers ...


> A military expert at a Beijing-based military academy who requested anonymity told the Global Times that the reason behind China not releasing the number of casualties is that China does not want people in the two countries to get further impacted, as any comparison of casualties could incite nationalist sentiment on both sides, and such an event is totally unhelpful for the two to ease tensions.
> 
> *"In other words, if Indian nationalists see the number of fatalities and find out that the Indian military lost more soldiers than China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) did, then the Modi administration and the Indian military would be under huge pressure to escalate and continue their provocations. So staying silent regarding this matter is very wise," he remarked. *
> 
> *Hu said the reason why India released the number of deaths is to gain sympathy from the international community, *but at this moment, all major Western powers are busy handling their domestic problems such as nationwide riots and the pandemic, so no one would and could provide concrete support to India.


https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191969.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Sound Barrier said:


> I don't think Pakistan is gonna jump in this, because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Saudi, US, etc. won't allow you guys.
> 2. Due to Covid19 and otherwise also, your economy is not in a state to get into a war with India.
> 3. If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.
> 
> But of course it's 2020 and I maybe totally wrong.



Pak won't jump but if annoyed by india, it won't stop bcoz of china, and than all the rest of things you mentioned become null and void.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sound Barrier

In arduis fidelis said:


> Not much of a choice left for us when your army starts shelling and killing Civilians on our side.



That happens on our side as well. And that will continue. But it's on LOC and would be limited to LOC only. Don't really see Pakistan unnecessarily meddling in our affairs at the LAC.


----------



## Aspen

Sound Barrier said:


> I don't think Pakistan is gonna jump in this, because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Saudi, US, etc. won't allow you guys.
> 2. Due to Covid19 and otherwise also, your economy is not in a state to get into a war with India.
> 3. If Imran really has control over Pakistan and its military then he will not go for it, because he isn't a war mongering types.
> 
> But of course it's 2020 and I maybe totally wrong.



1. US has its own problems right now
2. Pakistan is always ready for a war with India
3. That is up to IK



In arduis fidelis said:


> Chinese are wasting their energies on the wrong nation. Indians take wish for peace as a sign of weakness. Should have learned it from our experience.



No, China should spank this rapid dog India and teach them a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

Sound Barrier said:


> That happens on our side as well. And that will continue. But it's on LOC and would be limited to LOC only. Don't really see Pakistan unnecessarily meddling in our affairs at the LAC.



Occupied indian kashmir is not your affair China & Pakistan are now making it clear to all area is fully disputed. As your clobbered soldiers found out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

waz said:


> Those who believed in the US/Indo alliance were thinking this, heading to the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got this;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273326970193850368
> 
> 
> Biden can't be bothered to even tweet about it;
> 
> https://twitter.com/JoeBiden?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author



LOL even now they still think everybody will come to help them, check this comment on TOIlet:
"Death of dragon is near... Bharat will punch dragon heart, Australia will kick it in back, Japan will cut it's tail, & America will cut it dragon throat".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TNT

I dont think china will attack or start a war openly. What hapenned in laddakh is china inserted a screw in india. For now its just the tip of the screw and if needed Pakistan and china can drive in the screw bit by bit. India was actually chest thumping too much and making threats, funding elements. This is to teach them not to get carried away too much. Next time modi makes threats, he ll be put in place by driving in the screw further.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M.Bison

obj 705A said:


> LOL even now they still think everybody will come to help them, check this comment on TOIlet:
> "Death of dragon is near... Bharat will punch dragon heart, Australia will kick it in back, Japan will cut it's tail, & America will cut it dragon throat".


 
Wonder why the throat is left for America?


----------



## 52051

In arduis fidelis said:


> Chinese are wasting their energies on the wrong nation. Indians take wish for peace as a sign of weakness. Should have learned it from our experience.



China always call for peace, but that didn't prevent them from kill a whole company of Indians last time, its merely a gesture.

Indians can take any gesture as sign of weakness and make another move, actually given the unusual stern position this time China hold, I suspect China is waiting for them.

Tiger don't shout will they want to kill you, they move quietly and speak softly.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GamoAccu

Well respected Foreign Policy magazine don't believe in Indian news media's number
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/17/china-downplaying-border-clash-india-military-pla-xi-jinping/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pothead

52051 said:


> China always call for peace, but that didn't prevent them from kill a whole company of Indians last time, its merely a gesture.
> 
> Indians can take any gesture as sign of weakness and make another move, actually given the unusual stern position this time China hold, I suspect China is waiting for them.
> 
> Tiger don't shout will they want to kill you, they move quietly and speak softly.



After having lost over 100 soldiers, Chinese have not officially released the count or names, for fear of facing their own people.

And looking at the desperation from their mouthpiece as well as their spokesmen, looks like Chinese army is frightened.
More importantly, Chinese soldiers have abandoned posts in Ladakh and are refusing to take their Co's orders.

They have tasted the retribution & Chinese soldiers want no more.

This is the reason why I respect Pakistani Military.
They fight and are not afraid of it.
Chinese military is weak..


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> After having lost over 100 soldiers, Chinese have not officially released the count or names, for fear of facing their own people.
> 
> And looking at the desperation from their mouthpiece as well as their spokesmen, looks like Chinese army is frightened.
> More importantly, Chinese soldiers have abandoned posts in Ladakh and are refusing to take their Co's orders.
> 
> They have tasted the retribution & Chinese soldiers want no more.
> 
> This is the reason why I respect Pakistani Military.
> They fight and are not afraid of it.
> Chinese military is weak..


If this was the case then why doesnt India conduct surgical strikes within Tibet like they did with Pakistan? Are you really that careless with your words? India can get away with escalation in Pakistan because it is much smaller, but not with a power on a higher level like China. There is a reason why Modi is so silent ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

PakSword said:


> If a war breaks out between China and India, China will not need any outside support. India is too weak for China now. So Pakistan doesn't even need to jump in. However, if an opportunity arises, Pakistan will happily jump in.
> 
> For now, your days of peaceful skirmishes on northern border are over. You have to focus on both the borders simultaneously. Any front you open, you will find yourselves equal (if not inferior) in the contest. If you open both fronts.. well I don't even need to tell you what you should be expecting.


If it happens and Pakistan doesn't go all out for Sri nagar then we have been bluffing ourselves for the last 70 yrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

pothead said:


> After having lost over 100 soldiers, Chinese have not officially released the count or names, for fear of facing their own people.
> 
> And looking at the desperation from their mouthpiece as well as their spokesmen, looks like Chinese army is frightened.
> More importantly, Chinese soldiers have abandoned posts in Ladakh and are refusing to take their Co's orders.
> 
> They have tasted the retribution & Chinese soldiers want no more.
> 
> This is the reason why I respect Pakistani Military.
> They fight and are not afraid of it.
> Chinese military is weak..



One picture of a single died PLA soldier's body worth a thousand of thousands piles of indian bullshit, and I am still waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PakSword

In arduis fidelis said:


> If it happens and Pakistan doesn't go all out for Sri nagar then we have been bluffing ourselves for the last 70 yrs


If a war breaks out between India and China, India will break in several pieces..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dbc

M.Bison said:


> Wonder why the throat is left for America?



i prefer a good flank myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Raven

duhastmish said:


> Muslim are not indian. You can have them .
> We will get rid of internal pest



To the mods, why is this filthy piece of monkey shit still not banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mk-313

SrNair said:


> Does anyone asks for it?
> India already told Mr Trump to mind his own business.
> We knows about our abilities and weakness.
> US dont knows how to fight a real war .
> All they knows to attack some little nation that cant stand themselves.
> That doesnt mean US is weak .
> US is powerful and they are friends .
> But here noone going to interfere ,noone dares to .
> It would be solely between India and China



lol that country won 2 world wars when you were slaves of british empire... oh and also saving your masters in the process. if i were you i would shut the hell up

The country that kicked your *** yesterday with sticks (smh) has a $100 billion surplus in military spending than you. so i would again shut the hell up

Specially after getting humiliated in a dog-fight with a country that is half your army size and 1/10 in military budget. again i would shut the hell up

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

pothead said:


> After having lost over 100 soldiers, Chinese have not officially released the count or names, for fear of facing their own people.
> 
> And looking at the desperation from their mouthpiece as well as their spokesmen, looks like Chinese army is frightened.
> More importantly, Chinese soldiers have abandoned posts in Ladakh and are refusing to take their Co's orders.
> 
> They have tasted the retribution & Chinese soldiers want no more.
> 
> This is the reason why I respect Pakistani Military.
> They fight and are not afraid of it.
> Chinese military is weak..






You forgot to mention the 237 US marines killed by india's gujrat regiment this morning.


----------



## Sound Barrier

PakSword said:


> If a war breaks out between China and India, China will not need any outside support. India is too weak for China now. So Pakistan doesn't even need to jump in. However, if an opportunity arises, Pakistan will happily jump in.
> 
> For now, your days of peaceful skirmishes on northern border are over. You have to focus on both the borders simultaneously. Any front you open, you will find yourselves equal (if not inferior) in the contest. If you open both fronts.. well I don't even need to tell you what you should be expecting.




That's true that China really doesn't need Pakistan's help in any way in dealing with India. 
As for India being "too weak" in front of China, that's highly debatable. Even if so, all those equations change when you involve nuclear weapons.

With Pakistan on LOC, it's gonna be status quo as it has been all these years. And as far as our northern borders is concerned, things are definitely gonna be hot for a while, as I wrote in one of my previous comments. Though, one thing is certain, there won't be a loss of any more Indian territory. The peaceful future of this region rests in the hands of Xi Jinping. Want of more territory means a bloody war with a nuclear-armed mighty force and an economic superpower. And before we even blink, we have a WW3 on our hands. 

Gotta go!


----------



## Figaro

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You forgot to mention the 237 US marines killed by india's gujrat regiment this morning.


Honestly he sounds more like a Chinese troll who assumed the false identity of an Indian user to spread obviously fake misinformation than anythinv


----------



## Han Patriot

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I don't believed on numbers but casualties happened at both sides... that is confirmed.


I agree but China made it clear they aren't gonna release the numbers so Modi won't be pressurised to retaliate. We are not a democracy, releasing or not makes no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

china teach the Indians who is boss. In the eyes of the world India looks like weak country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

PakSword said:


> If a war breaks out between India and China, India will break in several pieces..


@Joe Shearer In awe of the new leadership here. 

remember the conduct of Indian senior members in the salala thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> After having lost over 100 soldiers, Chinese have not officially released the count or names, for fear of facing their own people.
> 
> And looking at the desperation from their mouthpiece as well as their spokesmen, looks like Chinese army is frightened.
> More importantly, Chinese soldiers have abandoned posts in Ladakh and are refusing to take their Co's orders.
> 
> They have tasted the retribution & Chinese soldiers want no more.
> 
> This is the reason why I respect Pakistani Military.
> They fight and are not afraid of it.
> Chinese military is weak..


Then why is Modi so angry? Lolol.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Figaro said:


> Honestly he sounds more like a Chinese troll who assumed the false identity of an Indian user to spread obviously fake misinformation than anythinv





He is not. He is an indian that has been on PDF for some years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Such a .... no US no Russia mo Euro even no Afghani Bangladeshi condemnations ye tu kutay wali hogaye hey India ki

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

silver_dragon said:


> Then you grossly underestimated Chicanery & decietful nature of Indians. This is how they killed Chinese buddhist & captured their land which is now North India.


We don't claim whole ladakh mate. We only claim upto LAC, don't cross it again else there will be another 20 fried chapatis. If every mongoloid race are Chinese, then we should own Kazakhstan as well?lop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

PakSword said:


> If a war breaks out between India and China, India will break in several pieces..



Did your son or nephew sneak in and post this message? If it was you, then I must really wonder if it was written under the influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

*India vs. China*
BY-Anatoly Karlin.

According to my CMP index, China should currently outclass India by a factor of more than three (figures for after 2015 are based on projections but this index don’t change cardinally over the course of a few years). That’s almost comparable to the fivefold differential between Pakistan and India.

Both countries are effectively islands relative to each other, so scope for a traditional land war is limited. In the Himalayas, it will come down to a question of troop quality and airlift capacity. China should have the edge in the former – even back in 1962, it won its engagement in Ladakh against India, while incurring twice fewer casualties. Its superiority in airlift capacity might be undercut by India’s easier logistics.

I am not sure of the logic behind the Chinese belligerence.

I suppose performing some calibrated tests on the PLA’s combat effectiveness on a weaker military might be a good idea for estimating its expected performance over, say, Taiwan. The conflict with India can be dialed up and down, whereas for obvious reasons, any invasion of Taiwan will be an On/Off affair. This is an increasingly pressing issue, given the accelerating Great Bifurcation and the louder and louder voices clamoring for independence in Taiwan.

Obviously, it will sour India’s relations with China and move it even closer to the Americans. On the other hand, the Strait of Malacca is getting cut off either which way come the Next Great War, so a (more) hostile India would not be too relevant.

It does put Russia into an uncomfortable position, which has excellent relations with both China and India (in 1971, the Soviet Navy helped deter the Americans from intervening against India in support of Pakistan – and, indirectly, ensured Bangladeshi independence). I suppose China wagers that Russia doesn’t view India as the more indispensable partner, and they are surely correct to do so. Certainly Russia is not going to embargo/sanction China on account of India.

https://www.unz.com/akarlin/india-vs-china-2020/


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You forgot to mention the 237 US marines killed by india's gujrat regiment this morning.



Could I have some incontrovertible, reliable, third-party and not PAKISTANFOREVER proof of this?


----------



## dbc

SubWater said:


> china teach the Indians who is boss. In the eyes of the world India looks like so weak against china .



really? to me it looked like amateur hour at the border - fighting with sticks, like the gangs of new york of the late 1800s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Liquidmetal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> Could I have some incontrovertible, reliable, third-party and not PAKISTANFOREVER proof of this?






Just ask black lives matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

PakSword said:


> If a war breaks out between China and India, China will not need any outside support. India is too weak for China now. So Pakistan doesn't even need to jump in. However, if an opportunity arises, Pakistan will happily jump in.
> 
> For now, your days of peaceful skirmishes on northern border are over. You have to focus on both the borders simultaneously. Any front you open, you will find yourselves equal (if not inferior) in the contest. If you open both fronts.. well I don't even need to tell you what you should be expecting.



You are clearly a great military expert with a lifetime of military service behind you, so help me to understand your statement. With the XV Corps and the XVI Corps of Northern Command facing Pakistan, and in Ladakh, with XVI Corps facing China, what is the difficulty that you foresee in focussing on both borders simultaneously? What is the equality that you imagine exists? And what are the consequences of opening both fronts? 

Apart from brave chest-thumping that others indulge in, can you explain the numbers?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Just ask black lives matter.



Oh, I did that first of all, and I was told to consult the white races migrating from south Asia and settled in the UK, dominating the mongrel British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*4 Soldiers Critical After Ladakh Clash, Says Report; 20 Soldiers Killed*
*India blamed the clashes on "an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo there", rebutting China's claims that Indian soldiers crossed the border.*
All IndiaEdited by Deepshikha GhoshUpdated: June 17, 2020 12:30 pm IST

Indian and Chinese troops clashed at Galwan Valley in Ladakh. (File)

20 soldiers were killed in the fight at Galwan Valley in Ladakh. Army sources have told NDTV that up to 45 Chinese soldiers have been killed or injured in the incident.

An army statement on Tuesday morning confirmed the death of a Colonel and two jawans and spoke of "casualties on both sides". In another statement last evening, the army added that 17 more critically injured were "exposed to sub-zero temperatures... (and) succumbed to their injuries".

The army statement opened by saying Indian and Chinese troops "have disengaged" at the Galwan area where they earlier clashed on the night of June 15/16.

Agence France Presse quoted an Indian army source as saying the incident involved no shooting but "violent hand-to-hand scuffles". The soldiers threw punches and stones at each other and the Chinese troops allegedly used rods and nail-studded clubs during the fight that lasted for hours until midnight on Monday, according to reports.

China's defence ministry confirmed the incident had resulted in casualties but did not give details.

India blamed the clashes on "an attempt by the Chinese side to unilaterally change the status quo there", rebutting China's claims that Indian soldiers crossed the border.

"India is very clear that all its activities are always within the Indian side of the Line of Actual Control. We expect the same of the Chinese side," said foreign ministry spokesperson Anurag Shrivastava.

Since early May, hundreds of soldiers have been ranged against each other at three locations.

The two sides had been discussing ways to de-escalate but Monday's clashes erupted when Chinese troops turned on a group of Indian soldiers that included an officer.

A Chinese foreign ministry spokesman said there had been a serious violation of a consensus reached by the two countries. Indian soldiers "twice crossed the border line and provoked and attacked the Chinese forces, causing a violent physical confrontation between the two border forces," Zhao Lijian told reporters in Beijing.

Military experts say one reason for the face-off is that India has been building roads and airfields to improve connectivity and narrow the gap with China's infrastructure. At Galwan, India completed a road leading to an airfield last October. To China's objections, India said it was operating on its side of the Line of Actual Control.

India and China fought a brief but bloody border war in 1962 and there have been skirmishes after that, but no loss of life since 1975.

7Comments
ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Joe Shearer

Joe Shearer said:


> You are clearly a great military expert with a lifetime of military service behind you, so help me to understand your statement. With the XV Corps and the XVI Corps of Northern Command facing Pakistan, and in Ladakh, with XVI Corps facing China, what is the difficulty that you foresee in focussing on both borders simultaneously? What is the equality that you imagine exists? And what are the consequences of opening both fronts?
> 
> Apart from brave chest-thumping that others indulge in, can you explain the numbers?





OsmanAli98 said:


> According to my CMP index, China should currently outclass India by a factor of more than three (figures for after 2015 are based on projections but this index don’t change cardinally over the course of a few years). That’s almost comparable to the fivefold differential between Pakistan and India.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GamoAccu said:


> Well respected Foreign Policy magazine don't believe in Indian news media's number
> https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/17/china-downplaying-border-clash-india-military-pla-xi-jinping/
> 
> View attachment 642649


@Gandhi G in da house lol


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> Yes .That is exactly what I said even if Chinese release some casuality numbers noone is going to belief


If we said none died, will you believe us? That's the figure floating around IN Chinese media, there were casualties no deaths. Alot of the Indians died due to surprise attack and jumping into the river. Chinese medics had proper access and helicopters arrived on time. That makes a difference. Bit if we said this officially, Modi will be forced to react and more will die.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

300 pages and 4 days later, many Indian members are still obsessed with the number of supposed Chinese causality, and are willing to pick whatever number that comforts them. It's this *"bean-counting"* bargain-basement Indianess, and the lack of strategic thinking at national level and among populace, that prevent India from becoming a true world class power.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Saho

Is it ESCALATING as the media make it sound or DE-escalating?


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> 300 pages and 4 days later, many Indian members are still obsessed with the number of supposed Chinese causality, and are willing to pick whatever number that comforts them. It's this *"bean-counting"* bargain-basement Indianess, and the lack of strategic thinking at national level and among populace, that prevent India from becoming a true world class power.


These people are paranoid about saving face, living in denial and have a serious inferiority complex. I mean what matters is not how many Indians died, it's who won the friggin engagement, WHO CONTROLS PP14/15 NOW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Enigma SIG said:


> China's putting the blame squarely on IA on breaking consensus. If India doesn't punish what remains of the soldiers that attacked the Chinese outpost, i'm sure China will take matter into their own hands.



They already did. Nothing much left to do, what escalation will there be?



Imran Khan said:


> we learn it from you since you joy every Pakistani death even corona cases and rejoice it . now face the same gift from us . yes we are happy to see Indians are beaten like dogs and killed . we never hide it . why not ? yes we see how USA make you paper tiger and let you die in-front of china . have any proof of chines death ? names official press or images videos ? all we see you beaten one chinese soldier they not only beat you but wipe out you company with a commanding officer colonel rank . its the truth of 17 june 2020 . now stay in auwqaat it will be better how long you will be red nose ? abhinandan episode shame is not yet washed and now this world is laughing on you .



Let us remember these words for the future. Thank you for being so candid.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*HELLO CHINESE !!!!




*




*INDIAN LIVES MATTER*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Truth is, the Chinese have occupied over 35 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:
> 
> https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/05...square-kilometres-to-china-in-a-month-report/



Could we have incontrovertible, irrefutable evidence from a neutral source?


----------



## maverick1977

Folks i think China will militarily settle this issue. they will capture the whole ladakh valley since india did not leave any room to negotiate, after they declared it to be a union territory without consulting china..

India will pay a heavy price for its unilateral move and now china will take action.. 

lets see if 56 inch ka seena will do anything about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *HELLO CHINESE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INDIAN LIVES MATTER*






ALL lives matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Moscow will remain neutral in the conflicts that have escalated in recent days between the DPRK and the Republic of Korea , as well as between India and China . This was made clear on Wednesday by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov. But Moscow is always ready to develop peaceful cooperation with Asian countries. Given the current situation, it is primarily a joint struggle against the coronavirus pandemic and its consequences. During a video conference with colleagues from member countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), Sergey Lavrov announced the activation of the mechanism of interaction between military doctors, and also proposed to establish contacts between volunteer groups. In his opinion, this could become an instrument of “people's diplomacy”.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4380506


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273172876993101824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273172875705487362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272970739092783105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273171991139364866


----------



## appliedfor

Around 50 or more Indian soldiers killed as per multiple sources

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

Stealth said:


> oo highest order of c***** ... why you keep bringing that road construction shit again and again? No ine give a **** about your shitty fake narrative... you guys poking nose in Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh, Srilanka and China’s internal matters now feel the heat of what you sow... you guys are ugly piece of shit in the region. No one accept your hegemony even Nepalis Kicking ur butts. Har taraf bund pangay letay ho aur jo jab wajti heh tu uwaan uwaan kartay USA apnay peo ke paas bhaagtay jo fatu salay shit nation on earth. Jab guts. Nahi hain larnay kay tu pangay kyo letay ho? jab fake dramay karogay surgical strikes walay tu u will get what u guys deserve. Last year Pakistani raped you in the broad day light. Entire world literally laughed on you and on the performance of your 2 takay ki mil in the 21st century. The way your fake modi media make gullible public chay****, entire world have seen that multiple times in the past so no one believes your POV and narrative about anything. Full of deception, forge, fake you guys are from top to bottom. You guys creating problem with the CPEC which is a strategic project of China for its next 50 years of its global projection. And you think you guys keep busy in sabotaging their projects and Chinese will sitting duck? They’re chinese not Indians. You got banged by Pakistani airforce when PAF jets rolling over your heads, your entire force was sitting duck and watching the rape scene of its own mil installations... ub Chinese hain kaka
> 
> Stop posting development development shit again and again... no one trust you...



Calm down.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The common theme of this thread is that the indians are spewing venom against Pakistan yet are finding justifications and excuses for the Chinese killing their soldiers.
> 
> ALL non-indians please note, indians NEVER answer questions properly and have a habit of discussing irrelevant points. If reality and the truth doesn't fit the beliefs and opinions of indians, they never accept it.


 
Do you have evidence for that?


----------



## Figaro

appliedfor said:


> Around 50 or more Indian soldiers killed as per multiple sources


Interesting ... where do these sources come from? Western sources probably deduce that India suffered more deaths which is why they preface with "at least" 20 Indian soldiers killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Joe Shearer said:


> You are clearly a great military expert with a lifetime of military service behind you, so help me to understand your statement. With the XV Corps and the XVI Corps of Northern Command facing Pakistan, and in Ladakh, with XVI Corps facing China, what is the difficulty that you foresee in focussing on both borders simultaneously? What is the equality that you imagine exists? And what are the consequences of opening both fronts?
> 
> Apart from brave chest-thumping that others indulge in, can you explain the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I did that first of all, and I was told to consult the white races migrating from south Asia and settled in the UK, dominating the mongrel British.



That’s why China sits 60km inside land its taken back. Yeah wow great two front deterrence I see working in harmony. With most of your Army on Pak border just sheer numbers they are. Nothing to shout about. And you think your line in Ladakh will hold against a fully fledged war aggressive China. Not even America in its wildest dreams has ever made China a push over or tempted to hold it in open confrontation but you going to proof every one wrong. Lecturing on your abilities to do what ? Hold China & pak together this is just a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I stand corrected. The Chinese have IN FACT occupied over 60 square kms of indian territory since April 2020:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...are-km-india-ladakh-simmering-tensions-erupt/



Was the earlier post based on false news then? Is this news authentic? Do you have proof that they are giving us the true picture?



kingQamaR said:


> That’s why China sits 60km inside land its taken back. Yeah wow great two front deterrence I see working in harmony. With most of your Army on Pak border just sheer numbers they are. Nothing to shout about. And you think your line in Ladakh will hold against a fully fledged war aggressive China. Not even America in its wildest dreams has ever made China a push over or tempted to hold it in open confrontation but you going to proof every one wrong. Lecturing on your abilities to do what ? Hold China & pak together this is just a joke



Could you take help and re-write this in English?



Han Patriot said:


> Of course we will not cross LAC, we don't claim anything beyond that, it's Indians who got pissed we occupied the heights of Galwan. We basically just secured what we held and prevented Indian patrols. If your cross again, more will die.



You are right.


----------



## doorstar

Imran Khan said:


> bhut mara bhai bhaga bhaga ker mara  kutty ki trah mara apun ko chinese log .


why is it that this bharati slogan "घुस के मारे गए" keeps turning to घुस के मार खाई?

@Mr. Joe B. English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

The trap has been set by modi himself.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Han Patriot said:


> Funny how India is reacting so bitter when they clearly 'won'. Lolol



The bitterness is of fanboys on the Internet; they are bitter because of the posts, not because of events. You really must learn to figure out what is on the Net and mostly unreal, and what is in real life.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india doesn't have the ability to fight the Pakistan Army. If it did, india would have attacked by now. All indians will do is blow hot air, demonize Pakistan and claim that they are a more powerful superpower than China.



Have you any evidence to back your claims?



silent_poison said:


> Then Pakistan also does not have ability to fight Indian army. If it did it would have attacked by now.



Poor fellow.

He never thought of that.


----------



## xyx007

Indian shuld listen him


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The source is his behind.



At last we know what you think is a reliable source.



Pseudonym said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273195092547735555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273229041953239040
> How is china going to recover from this?



Why, they'll sell to Pakistan instead!

Silly man.



ARMalik said:


> Looks like all Indian Fraudsters have now joined forces and are spreading their Lies and deceit on this forum. These indian liars and fraudsters need to be banned from PDF. These people have no class, or integrity but only Deceit.



Why not re-word it,"...all liars and fraudsters..."

We'd get a much nicer forum. We'd miss some of the amusing ones who get banned, but you can't make an omelette without breaking eggs..

On another topic entirely: Have you looked for other fora for future participation?


----------



## Norwegian

Thank you ISI agent Adnan Sami 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212795627212802

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

Joe Shearer said:


> The bitterness is of fanboys on the Internet; they are bitter because of the posts, not because of events. You really must learn to figure out what is on the Net and mostly unreal, and what is in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any evidence to back your claims?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor fellow.
> 
> He never thought of that.


I have been studying the Indian psyche for 2 decades, seems to me, India have an entrenched face saving culture even more serious than us sinics. If 3soldiers died, 5 Chinese must die, if 20 died, 43 Chinese must die. You see its a linear math, just x 2.lol



Joe Shearer said:


> Was the earlier post based on false news then? Is this news authentic? Do you have proof that they are giving us the true picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you take help and re-write this in English?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.


Please we don't want to waste ropes anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

ARMalik said:


> US and Indian Fraudsters joining forces - yea what a surprise.  Lies and deceit are the hallmarks of these people.



Did you know the Australians are joining up with these fraudsters? Soon that country too will be thigh-deep in lies and deceit.


----------



## Smoke

MilSpec said:


> @Joe Shearer In awe of the new leadership here.
> 
> remember the conduct of Indian senior members in the salala thread?



I'm interested to hear about this. Please refer me to that thread or post a couple of examples please


----------



## Meengla

Zapper said:


> If we take the words of Pravin S. or Ajai Shukla who's tweets most pdf pakistanis quote since it suits their narrative, we would've sold out Kashmir to pak, Ladakh & NE to china already



Firstly, the narrative about foreign policy matters is so one-sided and so nationalistic that it's even a joke to call Indian media 'free'. And so whatever dissenting voices that manage to come out of Indian media is a welcome development--and it's good for India itself to have dissenters about foreign affairs. Your media is one of the most lying media I have ever seen when it comes to foreign affairs, and I lost all respect for almost all Indian media after the claim of killing hundreds of terrorists inside Pakistan in Feb. 2019.

Also, Parvin S. has been called by even DW (German) channel for his opinion on what's going on and I think he's quite an expert when it comes to defense matters involving India/China/Pakistan relations. He has been warning about an escalation for past several days and that indeed has come to pass!

My advice to Indians is: Don't escalate. You guys can't even handle Pakistan, let alone a China-Pakistan combine. The Chinese are still probably withholding some resources from Pakistan to not annoy India. But if push comes to shove, the enormous Chinese cyber warfare resources can be available to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

MilSpec said:


> @Joe Shearer In awe of the new leadership here.
> 
> remember the conduct of Indian senior members in the salala thread?



Salala had nothing to do with Indians or India

While here in this case your army chief was threatening to capture GB from Pakistanis just two days before this confrontation and obviously that can only be done by launching an attack from same Ladakh region

You don't expect Pakistanis to show sympathy with you after this moronic belligerence from your top civil and military leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Han Patriot said:


> These people are paranoid about saving face, living in denial and have a serious inferiority complex. I mean what matters is not how many Indians died, it's who won the friggin engagement, WHO CONTROLS PP14/15 NOW?



They don't care about life or death

They don't even care about their dead soldiers

All they care about is ego and whether they can portray a victory

So we know their are 20-30 dead Indian soldiers, all the Indians care about is that they can say there are more Chinese dead even if it's false
*Gradually you will see absurd versions of events coming out from.them

We faced this shit last year we shot down a Mig 21 and those fcukers without any evidence proclaim a F16, further still they proclaim 300 no less dead people without any destruction, evidence, satellite images. Nothing


Indians are a shameless people who have been psychologically burdened by 1000 years of occupation*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pothead

Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,

No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pothead said:


> Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,
> 
> No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
> My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.



Entire PLA Army is missing not just 350 soldiers. The sheer crap of Bhakts is shocking

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

pothead said:


> Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,
> 
> No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
> My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.


----------



## Figaro

Han Patriot said:


> I have been studying the Indian psyche for 2 decades, seems to me, India have an entrenched face saving culture even more serious than us sinics. If 3soldiers died, 5 Chinese must die, if 20 died, 43 Chinese must die. You see its a linear math, just x 2.lol
> 
> 
> Please we don't want to waste ropes anymore.


Not an exact x2 because that would be too sus  ... just around x2 LOL


----------



## The Raven

pothead said:


> Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,
> 
> No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
> My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.


You've been eating too much cow shit and drinking too much cow urine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,
> 
> No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
> My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.


----------



## pothead

The Raven said:


> You've been eating too much cow shit and drinking too much cow urine.



Two days back changed to Dragon blood and meat,
Is that more acceptable to you?


----------



## The Raven

pothead said:


> Two days back changed to Dragon blood and meat,
> Is that more acceptable to you?


Doesn't bother me, but the cow shit has clearly reached your head, better to lay off it for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smoke

Figaro said:


>



Oh yaar.. is Bakht k liye grilled gober mangwao.. made me laugh like anything


----------



## pothead

The Raven said:


> Doesn't bother me, but the cow shit has clearly reached your head, better to lay off it for a while.



Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.

wish I could share bit of it with you.


----------



## Cthulhu

Modi said no compromise on borders, This means Chinese are still in the captured areas(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Just like in clashes with Pakistan before, - carefully see, India is begging for international support and its new strategic partners America, UK and Israel etc....Indian Fake Media is trying a new game -, India has been begging US and UK to leverage situation by publishing bad news on China especially the made-up 43 Chinese deaths, so that India gets some validation of its defeatist claims which no one in world even bother to believe Indian lies and made-up fake stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

maverick1977 said:


> Folks i think China will militarily settle this issue. they will capture the whole ladakh valley since india did not leave any room to negotiate, after they declared it to be a union territory without consulting china..
> 
> India will pay a heavy price for its unilateral move and now china will take action..
> 
> lets see if 56 inch ka seena will do anything about it



*Best case scenario for India: *

India only managed to kill 10 PLA or less. China and Pakistan force them to reverse Article 370. India is humiliated.

*Worst case scenario for India: *

Modi is forced to satisfy domestic population, India retaliates against China, and sleeping dragon wakes up. China and Pakistan launch joint offensive into Siachen, Ladakh, maybe even deeper. India is humiliated big time.

*What will actually happen:*

I think the real answer will be somewhere in the middle. If India actually killed 40-50 PLA, internally China could justify a limited war for that. I don't think they have the desire or the need to let India get off the hook so easily by just reversing Article 370 after they killed dozens of PLA. I think China will go a little bit further to punish India with a taste of what they can really do with some military action more severe than what we have seen so far. Pakistan may or may not be involved depending on how far China wants to go to punish India. There will be some more territory loss for India but it will not be as severe as in the worst case scenario. China might capture some land and demand India reverse 370 to return some land but not all of it.

But yes, generally I agree that China will militarily settle the issue simply because they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Raven

pothead said:


> Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
> Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.
> 
> wish I could share bit of it with you.



Not only has the cow shit gone to your head, but seems like you've also contracted mad cows disease prions from unhealthy relations with your matha ji bovine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Cthulhu said:


> Modi said no compromise on borders, This means Chinese are still in the captured areas(?)



lol nope as per resident pdf indians no area was captured. Indian troops went for tea in that area and got killed by mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

pothead said:


> Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
> Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.
> 
> wish I could share bit of it with you.


what? I thought sun-dried rat was the national dish of superpower2012


----------



## Figaro

Cthulhu said:


> Modi said no compromise on borders, This means Chinese are still in the captured areas(?)


Per satellite imagery yes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

aziqbal said:


> very rough indeed


This was savage, brutal and primitive.



aziqbal said:


> but why this way, surely a bullet would be easier ?


This tells us a lot. Both sides as policy have no intention, non; to let these encounters lead to fully fledged war. If you look at history wars one wrong look, one scratch has led to wars. But that is when the parties or party are prepared to go to full scale war. China is not. Although it could easily route the Indian Army. It did it in 1962. Now the disparity between both countries is huge. It is like comparing Ethopia to Germany. No contest.

However the Chinese set their eyes decades ago on a goal. To be a fully developed nation where all it's citizens enjoy first world living standards and they will not allow any* distraction* to take their eyes off that goal. That is differance between India/Pakistan and China. The former act tough guys when they barely can feed their people.

So to prevent these incidents from escalating the simple way is to remove modern weapons and turn the incidents to brawl fights. Bloody as they are but they remain localized. That is the key. Keeping these flare ups from escalating. It's similiar to virus control. lockdown if you will. So this 'distraction' could easily give China a opportunity to thrash India but such a event would have global ramifications. That would shake the global order and might well end up creating extra *impediments* to the rise of China and they reaching their goal.

On the indian side the reason why they don't issue live ammunition is simpple. *Fear*. they know in a all out war the Chinese would thrash India causing massivew defeat with possible Indian Union falling apart and economic disaster. So in order not get defeated in a all out war the Indians keep it capped ans show extreme restraint which they don't when it comes to small neighbours like Pakistan. With us they can act big bully because of population resource *disparity*.








So everybody go home. The show is over. Indians got thrashed. PLA made their point. India will fudge the whole event with it's obliging media turning a thrashing into a victory and everybody will be happy. Few medals will be dished out. Bollywood will make a movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Raven

pothead said:


> Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
> Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.
> 
> wish I could share bit of it with you.



Nah mate, the dragon has been feasting on roast monkey meat, and the dragon had to work hard to catch those pesky monkeys, batter the shit out of them before rectally impaling them in spits for roasting


----------



## Ace of Spades

Indus Pakistan said:


> With us they can act big bully because of population resource *disparity*.



Even there, they collect bodies from border without change in status co. So much for super power dreams  Let alone super power, they aren't even regional power in true sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Han Patriot said:


> So why Modi wants to retaliate, should be us retaliating right, you killed more Chinese captured our land. Whole India is ANGRY at a victory? Lolol



You are retaliating, in front of everyone. Your posts are the retaliaton.

Some people think getting killed is better than reading some member's posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

China tore a hole in Modi's pajama and Modi wetted his pajama himself 

Now Modi has a torn and wet pajama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

pakdefender said:


> China tore a hole in Modi's pajama and Modi wetted his pajama himself
> 
> Now Modi has a torn and wet pajama



Well, have not seen Xitler since the attack,
Did some one within CCP tear Xitlers pyjamas and give him some Oil Danda treatment for the humiliation they suffered at Indian hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Han Patriot said:


> I have been studying the Indian psyche for 2 decades, seems to me, India have an entrenched face saving culture even more serious than us sinics. If 3soldiers died, 5 Chinese must die, if 20 died, 43 Chinese must die. You see its a linear math, just x 2.lol



Appreciate the effort made. Truly noble. Especially when we see that it was done through sacrifice. Your math, for instance.



> Please we don't want to waste ropes anymore.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ace of Spades said:


> Even there, they collect bodies from border without change in status co. So much for super power dreams  Let alone super power, they aren't even regional power in true sense.


Thev fact is, [without Banglas help] India despite enjoying massive disparity, despite the Maharajah [according to Indian narrative] having given all of Kashmir to them have not pushed the LOC one inch, yes one inch from where it was over 50 years ago. So forget about taking on the Chinese. These guys can't even take that sliver of Kashmir Pakistan has. And this from a country that is seven times smaller in population and equivalent to just one Indian state ~ Utter Pradesh.

On top of that this is a country they mock as 'failed' or 'broke'. But be that as it may this huge sumo wrestler can't sieze Azad Kashmir from the clutches of Pakistan. That tells us everything we need to know. Indians as a people simple do not have the gonads. How else do you think they have history of being screwed over for 1,000 years and more from Pakistan's hinterlands?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

Dungeness said:


> 300 pages and 4 days later, many Indian members are still obsessed with the number of supposed Chinese causality, and are willing to pick whatever number that comforts them. It's this *"bean-counting"* bargain-basement Indianess, and the lack of strategic thinking at national level and among populace, that prevent India from becoming a true* world class power*.



I don't think there was any Chinese casualty apart from minor injuries due to RSI (repetitive stress) perhaps? I suspect the Indians were ambushed by spiked club wielding Chinese border guards. Do you believe this behaviour is a good reflection of an aspiring world power?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Indus Pakistan said:


> Thev fact is, [without Banglas help] India despite enjoying massive disparity, despite the Maharajah [according to Indian narrative] having given all of Kashmir to them have not pushed the LOC one inch, yes one inch from where it was over 50 years ago. So forget about taking on the Chinese. These guys can't even take that sliver of Kashmir Pakistan has. And this from a country that is seven times smaller in population and equivalent to just one Indian state ~ Utter Pradesh.
> 
> On top of that this is a country they mock as 'failed' or 'broke'. But be that as it may this huge sumo wrestler can't sieze Azad Kashmir from the clutches of Pakistan. That tells us everything we need to know. Indians as a people simple do not have the gonads. How else do you think they have history of being screwed over for 1,000 years and more from Pakistan's hinterlands?



 Don't rub more salt on their hurt ego; aj bohat roe hain lallu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

dbc said:


> I don't think there was any Chinese casualty apart from minor injuries due to RSI (repetitive stress) perhaps? I suspect the Indians were ambushed by spiked club wielding Chinese border guards. Do you believe this behaviour is a good reflection of an aspiring world power?



You mean Indian soldiers went there with no protection or no weapons at all?
Must be it..
After all thats what soldiers or borders usually do, get buck naked and go confront the enemy.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

pothead said:


> Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
> Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.
> 
> wish I could share bit of it with you.



Medium rare doesn't melt in mouth, very well done does. You are factually incorrect!

You guys just lie, even if its not required.


----------



## dbc

pothead said:


> You mean Indian soldiers went there with no protection or no weapons at all?
> Must be it..
> After all thats what soldiers or borders usually do, get buck naked and go confront the enemy.



the images i have seen on PDF of an earlier incident does indicate these border guards are unarmed.
Some carried sticks but no protection or heavy weapons. i don't think the Indians were expecting an assault with spiked clubs.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

pothead said:


> With Pork steaks, you are right.
> You never had dragon Steaks, how would you know?
> 
> So, trust the guy who had them..



Thats so lame from you bro. But anyways, please carry on your discussion, sorry for the interruption.


----------



## pothead

dbc said:


> the images i have seen on PDF of an earlier incident does indicate these border guards are unarmed.
> Some carried sticks but no protection or heavy weapons. i don't think the Indians were expecting an assault with spiked clubs.



Should I post the video which we have all seen few weeks to disprove you?
Would it even make any difference?

After all, the general consensus here seems to be..no proof is good enough.
So, should I even try?

Indians had protective gear, including shields, they carried more than sticks, which included hockey sticks and cricket bats..
But then the usual narrative here, how ever puke worthy, is in a single track.

We have fought many wars and hundreds of skirmishes between us.
If I said your soldiers would be unprepared and under-equipped for a skirmish, after me having seen otherwise for decades.....I would sound foolish.


----------



## Dungeness

dbc said:


> I don't think there was any Chinese casualty apart from minor injuries due to RSI (repetitive stress) perhaps? I suspect the Indians were ambushed by spiked club wielding Chinese border guards. Do you believe this behaviour is a good reflection of an aspiring world power?



For any power, if they can solve the problems in hand with simple "Spiked Clubs", why bother with CSG or ASAT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Raven

pothead said:


> Should I post the video which we have all seen few weeks to disprove you?
> Would it even make any difference?
> 
> After all, the general consensus here seems to be..no proof is good enough.
> So, should I even try?
> 
> Indians had protective gear, including shields, they carried more than sticks, which included hockey sticks and cricket bats..
> But then the usual narrative here, how ever puke worthy, is in a single track.
> 
> We have fought many wars and hundreds of skirmishes between us.
> If I said your soldiers would be unprepared and under-equipped for a skirmish, after me having seen otherwise for decades.....I would sound foolish.



Wait, did you really just say hockey sticks and cricket bats?! WTF!! No wonder your monkey soldiers were beaten to death like pathetic pests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Guys indians have been through alot today. So don't go too hard on them. 

Please understand the condition of these bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

pothead said:


> Should I post the video which we have all seen few weeks to disprove you?
> Would it even make any difference?
> 
> After all, the general consensus here seems to be..no proof is good enough.
> So, should I even try?
> 
> Indians had protective gear, including shields, they carried more than sticks, which included hockey sticks and cricket bats..
> But then the usual narrative here, how ever puke worthy, is in a single track.
> 
> We have fought many wars and hundreds of skirmishes between us.
> If I said your soldiers would be unprepared and under-equipped for a skirmish, after me having seen otherwise for decades.....I would sound foolish.



not that I care if your soldiers took a pounding despite being armed and armoured.
this is a recent image - i don't see any weapons or shields.....there are many more images online...

but if you want to stick with your story that is fine by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

The Raven said:


> Wait, did you really just say hockey sticks and cricket bats?! WTF!! No wonder your monkey soldiers were beaten to death like pathetic pests



Not enough emojees,
add more & include more varieties.

That is what makes others believe your post, after all emojees are more important than substance


----------



## wali87

Well that’s what happens when you pretend to be a superpower but forget that your actually not a superpower and end up attacking a real super power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCrazy

It does seem like this might be true. Indians cannot match the Chinese.

Ultimately we know China will stick with Pakistan against, India. Hopefully, China will continue to destroy the dark filthy indians.


----------



## dbc

Dungeness said:


> For any power, if they can solve the problems in hand with simple "Spiked Clubs", why bother with CSG or ASAT?



but you didn't solve the problem- you made it worse. Ramming boats in South China Seas, merciless assault with spiked clubs its all very gangsta .. many are wondering if the CCP is gang of thugs masquerading as the legitimate government of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

dbc said:


> not that I care if your soldiers took a pounding despite being armed and armoured.
> this is a recent image - i don't see any weapons or shields.....there are many more images online...
> 
> but if you want to stick with your story that is fine by me.



Well, I don't see anyone fighting in there..

There is something called context.






The video above is not a fight,
similarly the photo you shared is not a fight..

So, the correct context is the video we have all seen ->






Do you see protective gear including shields? 
Also, do you only see sticks?

If it's too uncomfortable, lets go back to pretending this video does not exist & stick with the narrative that Indian soldiers went in their pyjamas to fight the Chinese.


----------



## Kai Liu

silent_poison said:


> Open admission from Chinese state run media of the thrashing they got. Very heavy casualties among PLA. *Which is why India is openly releasing numbers as we are confident we are winner whereas loser China is hiding it *


You media is always the winner, while your army is always the loser. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pothead

Kai Liu said:


> You media is always the winner, while your army is always the loser. Period.



Thanks for the feedback,
Hmm...can you ask your soldiers who have run away to come back and fight please?


----------



## Figaro

dbc said:


> but you didn't solve the problem- you made it worse. Ramming boats in South China Seas, merciless assault with spiked clubs its all very gangsta .. many are wondering if the CCP is gang of thugs masquerading as the legitimate government of China.


But this time India instigated the incident ... its different than china delibrately ramming boats in the SCS.


----------



## dbc

pothead said:


> If it's too uncomfortable, lets go back to pretending this video does not exist & stick with the narrative that Indian soldiers went in their pyjamas to fight the Chinese.



like i said earlier, i don't care either way.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Cloud Over India-China Trade Ties: Can India Afford To Boycott China ? | In Depth*
*



*


----------



## Aspen

AsianLion said:


> Aspen, going far head mate, its possible but lets back up thread OP with actual ground movements and manuvaers...so preety early to predict. Nothing as such happening.
> 
> I ask you Wisdom says - Patience is the key.



Time heals all things...unless you are India


----------



## Kai Liu

manga said:


> US news/US intelligence, i dont believe their figures. Casualty figure is probably much higher than that.
> 
> Fact that chinese have stiched their lips with needle and thread for deads figure coz they fear that chinese public might turn the wave for revenge, tells us that casualty figure of chinese is high enough. Enough that CCP cant reveal, and enough that public cant digest.
> 
> Remember GT agreed they have casualty, but said they dont want to disclose. Also some sources tell that they are not done yet collecting and searching bodies in river, they need time. Some bodies did washed out to indian side. Being the professional army india will return the bodies with respect so that CCP will come to the proper final tally. So lets not pressure the chinese authorities and give them more time to come to the final figure.


Even if one PLA soldier get wounded by the joke indian army, we will not be satisfied with our performance. Casualty figures from our government will be released when PLA marched to the street of New Delhi, otherwise, we will let your media have much fun as you want..lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

925boy said:


> ha ha..is this China telling INdia not to kill Chinese troops who were actually in indian territory? China cant outmaneuvre INdia in a low to mid level conflict..cuz INdia has enough volume of military troops and equipment. INdia can handle a localized conflict..maybe not great...but it wont be bad if Indian govt doesnt want it to be.


may I ask about your origins? i.e an American of African or European or Bharati descent?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Figaro said:


> But this time India instigated the incident ... its different than china delibrately ramming boats in the SCS.



It may be true, India may have instigated the incident but the headlines around the world scream 30 Indians clubbed to death by Chinese troops. Not quite, but you get the drift.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pothead

dbc said:


> like i said earlier, i don't care either way.



Sure you do,
As surely as I care
Or as surely as the Chinese posting here care...

If not, we would not be posting.

Banter is fine, after all we have just lost our soldiers.
But to blatantly disregard the most basic truths when debating matters is myopic.


----------



## Kai Liu

pothead said:


> Thanks for the feedback,
> Hmm...can you ask your soldiers who have run away to come back and fight please?


Not before you can provide a picture like this to back your story:





Otherwise please just have fun with your media and your vedic math..LMAO...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Kai Liu said:


> Not before you can provide a picture like this to back your story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise please just have fun with your media and your vedic math..LMAO...



posting old pics?
Sorry, don't have time for these silly competitions...carry on and keep up that LMAO...
makes you look really cool.


----------



## Tiqiu

At PLA Western Theater Command Post in Tibet, flags were raised, task forces were formed at June 15. The PLA is outmatching the IR in every aspects. Job well done by the PLA Death Squads.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

Zsari said:


> It's understandable India wants to recover their lost dignity. *China lose nothing with a fabricated story as it serves to ease pressure and actually help it consolidate its holding. * China is not there to collect ego, but territory.


True. And so that they will continue to buy Xiaomi, and Oppo etc. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

First IAF bitchslapped by PAF, now PLA thrashing Indian Army, what's next? Nepal booting out the BSF? well that would come later lets first grab some popcorns and enjoy the IA thrashing and Indian members going apeshit crazy on PDF, two joys in one ticket

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kai Liu

pothead said:


> posting old pics?
> Sorry, don't have time for these silly competitions...carry on and keep up that LMAO...
> makes you look really cool.


Yes, we have pictures even in the 60s, it looks really cool. You should back your story with such pictures taken by your Xiaomi phone..lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pothead

Kai Liu said:


> Yes, we have pictures even in the 60s, it looks really cool. You should back your story with such pictures taken by your Xiaomi phone..lol..



Thanks buddy,


----------



## Waterboy

Aspen said:


> I wrote this in another thread but I want to make a separate post about it here:
> 
> India will be very vulnerable in the winter when their supply lines get cut off but China's supply lines keep running.
> 
> I think the clashes right now are kind of a warm up where China and Pakistan are doing a dry run to test India's reaction in preparation for winter. These clashes are basically a way for China and Pakistan to gather valuable information about Indian strategy without risking anything before launching the real operation. China will let it cool down for a few months to lull India into a false sense of security and then set up a trap for the Indians and strike.
> 
> When winter comes, China and Pakistan will strike from two fronts in Ladakh and go for the kill.


What is the possibility that India might mount an offensive on GB using this incident as a ploy? They are moving military equipment into Kashmir and Indian deep state knows, it's no match to China.


----------



## AUz

Thorough Pro said:


> First IAF bitchslapped by PAF, now PLA thrashing Indian Army, what's next? Nepal booting out the BSF? well that would come later lets first grab some popcorns and enjoy the IA thrashing and Indian members going apeshit crazy on PDF, two joys in one ticket



Situation is this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

pothead said:


> Thanks buddy,


You can hate our president as much as you want, who cares, losers do it. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Norwegian said:


> Thank you ISI agent Adnan Sami
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273212795627212802



On a serious note, intel was exchanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Dungeness

dbc said:


> but you didn't solve the problem- you made it worse. Ramming boats in South China Seas, merciless assault with spiked clubs its all very gangsta .. many are wondering if the CCP is gang of thugs masquerading as the legitimate government of China.



Well, they did solve their problem in hand, which was to fend off Indian attack on their position. 

International MSM was never nice to Chinese anyway. In any conflict it involved, China has always been portrayed as The Villain. Despite the fact that they have not fought a war for 40 years, they are still the "evil commie thug" that don't deserve any benefit of doubt. Maybe they don't care anymore, using "spiked club" won't make them any less legitimate. 

I just hope the current situation won't escalate to the point that they have to use more legitimate weapons like cruise missiles and ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

Joe Shearer said:


> With the XV Corps and the XVI Corps of Northern Command facing Pakistan, and in Ladakh, with XVI Corps facing China, what is the difficulty that you foresee in focussing on both borders simultaneously? What is the equality that you imagine exists? And what are the consequences of opening both fronts?


I think the recent clash showed that it is not a matter of concentration or amassing of forces in a region. Logistics, supplies, weapon depots, medical facilities etc matter in such areas. The Indian Military ORBAT and its deployment can be discussed but coming back to the incident its seen this fight doesnt seem to be a 21st century fight rather a stone age fight. Its not easy to kill soldiers since they are trained to survive in harsh battlefield. The issue is why wounded Indian soldiers died of their wounds and not given proper medical treatment in time to save their lives ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## graphican

Sabir Shakir is reporting that 47 Indian soldiers have died as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Dungeness said:


> Well, they did solve their problem in hand, which was to fend off Indian attack on their position.
> 
> International MSM was never nice to Chinese anyway. In any conflict it involved, China has always been portrayed as The Villain. Despite the fact that they have not fought a war for 40 years, they are still the "evil commie thug" that don't deserve any benefit of doubt. Maybe they don't care anymore, using "spiked club" won't make them any less legitimate.
> 
> I just hope the current situation won't escalate the point that they have to use cruise missiles and ballistic missiles.


It appears that despite Indian efforts to arouse sympathy from the international community of this apparent massacre by the Chinese, none have sided with it. All are calling for restraint on both sides ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GamoAccu

Any news about the 34 missing Indian soldiers that captured or dead according to UK Telegraph?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

GamoAccu said:


> Any news about the 34 missing Indian soldiers that captured or dead according to UK Telegraph?



They are still missing as per some bharatis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273291939513655297


----------



## Dungeness

Figaro said:


> It appears that despite Indian efforts to arouse sympathy from the international community of this apparent massacre by the Chinese, none have sided with it. All are calling for restraint on both sides ...



The fact that India has territorial disputes with 3 of their 5 neighboring countries did not help their cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

graphican said:


> Sabir Shakir is reporting that 47 Indian soldiers have died as we speak.


If that is true, then time for the Bollywood directors to change the PLA number to 94 on their script, now

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## manlion

doorstar said:


> paan, Biriani, sari wearing? more like half-nekkid trying to survive on vermin. if I were to prove it here, mod that used to be Oscar will issue warning for insulting a nation like he done it last time.
> 
> they have a choice join the army or eat rats



There are Sikh, Punjab, Madras , Assam , Bihar Regiments, is there a Brahman or Gujarat Regiment ?

It is the poor Sikhs, South Indians and Bahujans/Dalits who sacrifice their lives for the war mongering, coward jingoistic RSS, high caste Brahmans and Gujarati baniyas

*Gujarat more audience of war than participant? State has high nationalistic fervour, but ranks low on army recruitment*

The memory of India’s air strike on the militant camps in Balakot, Pakistan, will stir the emotions of Gujaratis as they queue up to cast their votes on 23 April. In their ears will echo the boast of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who said in Jamnagar early March, “_Humara siddhant hai, hum ghuske marenge_ [It is our principle to enter (the enemy's) home and attack.]” It will likely inspire them to back Modi – he is, after all, Gujarat’s son, who dared Pakistan as no other Indian prime minister did previously. Expect Gujaratis to ride the tide of nationalistic fervour to the polling booth, not least because nationalism satisfies the state’s famed mercantile instinct for a homogeneously unified market.

Yet, Gujarat’s nationalistic passion has been ridiculed as pseudo. This is largely because Gujaratis constitute a minuscule percentage of the Indian Army. For instance, in May 2017, Samajwadi Party leader Akhilesh Yadav taunted, *“Jawans from Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, south India and other parts of the country have sacrificed their lives, but tell me whether anyone has been martyred from Gujarat*.”

https://www.firstpost.com/india/guj...ut-ranks-low-on-army-recruitment-6494051.html

List of 20 Indian Soldiers killed in Gulwan , can any one name one Brahman or Gujarati ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

silent_poison said:


> *Translation: Extremely high casualties among Chinese PLA side. Which is why India is transparent on casualties but PLA is desperately trying to hide it using weak excuses:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Where this tweet say that PLA have Extremely high casualties???


silent_poison said:


> Why is PLA scared to reveal casualties?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


 and DO your Mighty/vedic IA reveals its actual casualties???


silent_poison said:


> This tweet is proof itself:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924


Its only said BOTH HAVE CASUALTIES, WHERE THIS TWEET SAID PLA HAVE EXTREMELY HIGH CASUALTIES???are you high on cow cola

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

Dungeness said:


> The fact that India has territorial disputes with 3 of their 5 neighboring countries did not help their cause.



Which neighbor does China NOT have territorial disputes?
In fact you have disputes with countries you don't share a border...



manlion said:


> There are Sikh, Punjab, Madras , Assam , Bihar Regiments, is there a Brahman or Gujarat Regiment ?
> 
> It is the poor Sikhs, South Indians and Bahujans/Dalits who sacrifice their lives for the war mongering, coward jingoistic RSS, high caste Brahmans and Gujarati baniyas



We are soon going to raise a "secular" regiment...
Don't worry, we will take care of all of you lot.



IAU said:


> Its only said BOTH HAVE CASUALTIES, WHERE THIS TWEET SAID PLA HAVE EXTREMELY HIGH CASUALTIES??



huh...

The posters have been saying there are 0 Chinese casualties
And the only injuries are muscle strains due to beating Indian soldiers to death, which was promptly cured by massage..

So, now there are casualties on both sides?
Shh...You are going against the narrative buddy.


----------



## Signalian

Dungeness said:


> 300 pages and 4 days later, many Indian members are still obsessed with the number of supposed Chinese causality, and are willing to pick whatever number that comforts them. It's this *"bean-counting"* bargain-basement Indianess, and the lack of strategic thinking at national level and among populace, that prevent India from becoming a true world class power.


You can see an example of 5th generation warfare with its essence of Information war here on PDF. 

Indian members are posting according to how they perceive this clash on LAC. They are revolving around number of causalities of both sides, probably a method that eases their mind if enemy causalities are more in number. This seems analogous to winning votes in an election, number of votes matter ofcourse. 

Indian media is also jumping in 5th gen warfare in the same manner that it does with Pakistan. News and updates to escalate situation, talk shows inviting indian and chinese panel members and generating emotions of anger, sympathy, etc with in their agenda of propaganda to show Indian nation and the world that Chinese are savages not humans.

On the other hand, Chinese members in this thread do not seem hyped about this incident neither are they falling victim to the agenda set by indian members to focus towards the number of causalities. Same is with Chinese media, this incident has certain got full attention of PLA command but Chinese media and Chinese public (i talked to some chinese and indians ) are not bothered about it. I know that media coverage in China is not like other countries, still i feel Chinese officials relaxed as compared to emotional Indians. My Indian friends have no other topic than this clash to discuss, while the Chinese friends are not much bothered like they have full faith in their military. 

I think its not only that India, its military and its Govt have been thoroughly embarrassed by a bigger powerful country like China but also Indian media, Indian propaganda cells, Indian Military and Indian Govt have been experienced in working against Pakistan and they are handling this issue in the same manner. However, they are realising that China is a different ball game. 

I do see that some Pakistani members are continuously arguing with indian members on number of causalities. This shows that through information war of 5th gen warfare, Indian media and Indian members on PDF have made an impact on PDF too, to discuss and repeatedly publish their agenda and revolve around points set by indian members. Thus not being able to look at the bigger picture of analysing and decrypting the impact of this clash based on logical and intellectual reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## SuperStar20

It is Indian govt failure rather Army failure. Those solider are not trained to fight with sticks and stones. 
We lost 20+ people that is fact. These MoFu s jaishankar and modi suppose to lead the talk if they don't want war. They send army for talk. I don't understand how this arrogant s jaishankar selected as external affair minister. During Napal earthquake this guy was boosting about help in press conf everyday, that no one liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

925boy said:


> ha ha..is this China telling INdia not to kill Chinese troops who were actually in indian territory? China cant outmaneuvre INdia in a low to mid level conflict..cuz INdia has enough volume of military troops and equipment. INdia can handle a localized conflict..maybe not great...but it wont be bad if Indian govt doesnt want it to be.



You are an obsessed anti-Pakistan, anti-Muslim bigot. You will always support any enemy of ours.

What is a shameless person like you doing on our forums?

Go find somewhere else to spew nonsense.

Better yet come to India and join them to fight Pakistan and China. We will see how fast you run off cliffs to escape us.



dbc said:


> merciless assault with spiked clubs its all very gangst



So your advice is to lie down and let Indians kill them?

Do you read your own stuff? 

You don't give a thought to Kashmiris at all?


----------



## maverick1977

SuperStar20 said:


> It is Indian govt failure rather Army failure. Those solider are not trained to fight with sticks and stones.
> We lost 20+ people that is fact. These MoFu s jaishankar and modi suppose to lead the talk if they don't want war. They send army for talk. I don't understand how this arrogant s jaishankar selected as external affair minister. During Napal earthquake this guy was boosting about help in press conf everyday, that no one liked it.



you have been taken for a ride.. you pride is at stake, you up the ante with pakistan and had to backdown, same will happen with china.. 
u bark a lot and then run away, china doesnt bark and then puts energy for results.. 

sorry cowardice cant be treated


----------



## Aspen

wali87 said:


> Well that’s what happens when you pretend to be a superpower but forget that your actually not a superpower and end up attacking a real super power.



Exactly



Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Cloud Over India-China Trade Ties: Can India Afford To Boycott China ? | In Depth*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I heard somewhere that Arnab said something ridiculous like they should isolate China? Can someone confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> huh...
> 
> The posters have been saying there are 0 Chinese casualties
> And the only injuries are muscle strains due to beating Indian soldiers to death, which was promptly cured by massage..
> 
> So, now there are casualties on both sides?
> Shh...You are going against the narrative buddy.


Dude you're late comer to the show go back to very first pages of this thread Global times said already this that BOTH HAVE A CASUALTIES, that your countrymen posted as reference to save face, when International media (CNN/BBC/NYT/ABC news etc etc) reporting that only India have casualties at Laddakh but you troll countryman @silent_poison says that PLA has EXTREMELY huge casualties i ladakh, look at the tweet he posted and tell me WHERE ITS SAYS PLA HAS EXTREMELY HUGE CASUALTIES???


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> They are still missing as per some bharatis
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273291939513655297



Though I cower in fear of wrath of your posts, may I ask you to open a new front to discuss with Indian members instead of discussing/arguing Indian causalities ? 
Arguing and counter arguing on same points set by others shouldn't be your move - bring them on the table to the subject that you want to discuss. Informed people know that the number of killed Indian troops are higher and the wounded could be above 100 or even 150. 
USA in Vietnam lost the war even when it lost 58,000 troops while VC lost 10 times more troops (around 500,000).

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Flight of falcon

Sabir was right about 20 dead last time and probably is right this time too. He is close to the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

pothead said:


> Thanks buddy,


no, thank you, phrand!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V. Makarov

raja786 said:


> Well I totally disagree with your logic. War is the only option to free Kashmir and we strongly believe in last war with mushrikeen. It's in our blood it's in our teaching that this war is going to happen only Allah knows the timeline. I dont know what religion or cast you belong but we Muslims have strong faith we will live and die with freedom and enjoy the after life InshAllah. You need not to worry.



Thanks for the personal attack.

I pray that the coming generations of Kashmir are strong enough to enjoy the beauty of Kashmir during a nuclear fallout. You believe strongly in a war that will win you nothing. You believe that by becoming, what Quran calls "transgressors", you will get to kill mushriqeen for sawab. I wish it was that easy to earn Jannat. If however, India becomes the transgressor, then it is a duty upon every Muslim to take up arms and shed blood in the name of Allah. But you on the other hand, want to initiate that blood shed by BECOMING the transgressor. Never In the history of Islam, our Prophet Muhammad (SAW) initiated hostilities. Be it Ghazwa e Badar, Ghazwa e Uhad, Ghazwa e Khandaq or the conquest of Makkah (which was carried out due to the failure of Makkans to conform to treaty of Hudaybiyyah)

Me, being a student of International Relations, has to think of tangible and reasonable solutions to conflicts. So my argument is that the war between Pakistan and India cannot be physical in nature and could be one based on proxies, and efforts to weaken the other state through supporting separatist elements. In fact, this type of war is in full swing because both nations know that a conventional war between two nations will destroy each other.

Now if you ask me, I unfortunately know a bit about , what Michael Stevens of Vsauce calls "Cruel Bombs". You will be speaking about taking Kashmir and killing mushriqeen by invading Kashmir for sawab when millions upon millions of human beings in the subcontinent will cease to exist. Maybe that is our destiny, Allah knows. But one thing is for sure, that if that nuclear war comes, people like you will be blamed in history for the damage to the planet and human race. But you know Allah says in the Quran that he can destroy a civilization and replace it with a civilization that he likes. And he has done that multiple times. Maybe its our time also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> Which neighbor does China NOT have territorial disputes?



Pakistan , Mongolia, Russia, Tajikistan , Kazakhstan, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Song Hong

China settled all land border disputes with neighbors except India and her poodle Bhutan.



Beast said:


> Pakistan , Mongolia, Russia, Tajikistan , Kazakhstan, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## doorstar

raja786 said:


> Well I totally disagree with your logic. War is the only option to free Kashmir and we strongly believe in last war with mushrikeen. It's in our blood it's in our teaching that this war is going to happen only Allah knows the timeline. I dont know what religion or cast you belong but we Muslims have strong faith we will live and die with freedom and enjoy the after life InshAllah. You need not to worry.


another clueless illiterate molvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

Flight of falcon said:


> Sabir was right about 20 dead last time


when?


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> Dragon Blood fry was tasty, the pepper took the taste to a new level,
> Buddy, the Dragon Steak was out of the world, medium rare & just melted in the mouth.
> 
> wish I could share bit of it with you.


you looks like living in your delusional world/ fairy tales/fantasy world


----------



## 925boy

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are an obsessed anti-Pakistan, anti-Muslim bigot. You will always support any enemy of ours.
> 
> What is a shameless person like you doing on our forums?
> 
> Go find somewhere else to spew nonsense.
> 
> Better yet come to India and join them to fight Pakistan and China. We will see how fast you run off cliffs to escape us.



Well i dont understand why you're mad at me when Pakistan and China have done a coordinated pincer move on Indian military - so congrats. When Pakistan does well, i will commend Pakistan. I am not anti-Muslim. I come from a half Muslim half Christian country and i'm mixed. Mixed people are the least racist people on earth. thats a fact, incase you didnt know. You just read that my one comment and made so many false assumptions. do you think i am dellusional? you think i think India is so "competent" in handling The PLA? I am an ultra realist, always remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

52051 said:


> China always call for peace, but that didn't prevent them from kill a whole company of Indians last time, its merely a gesture.
> 
> Indians can take any gesture as sign of weakness and make another move, actually given the unusual stern position this time China hold, I suspect China is waiting for them.
> 
> Tiger don't shout will they want to kill you, they move quietly and speak softly.


It is quite ironic though, only Chinese understand the true meaning of our *diplomatic *rhetoric...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

925boy said:


> Well i dont understand why you're mad at me when Pakistan and China have done a coordinated pincer move on Indian military - so congrats. When Pakistan does well, i will commend Pakistan. I am not anti-Muslim. I come from a half Muslim half Christian country and i'm mixed. Mixed people are the least racist people on earth. thats a fact, incase you didnt know. You just read that my one comment and made so many false assumptions. do you think i am dellusional? you think i think India is so "competent" in handling The PLA? I am an ultra realist, always remember that.


and your most of the post on topic either in Iranian defense section or elsewhere doesn't make any sense/ out of logic/ lack of commonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Joe Shearer said:


> You are retaliating, in front of everyone. Your posts are the retaliaton.
> 
> Some people think getting killed is better than reading some member's posts.


My posts are retaliating? Wow



Figaro said:


> Not an exact x2 because that would be too sus  ... just around x2 LOL


Hahahahah, can't be too obvious. 40+-2 or 3



hussain0216 said:


> They don't care about life or death
> 
> They don't even care about their dead soldiers
> 
> All they care about is ego and whether they can portray a victory
> 
> So we know their are 20-30 dead Indian soldiers, all the Indians care about is that they can say there are more Chinese dead even if it's false
> *Gradually you will see absurd versions of events coming out from.them
> 
> We faced this shit last year we shot down a Mig 21 and those fcukers without any evidence proclaim a F16, further still they proclaim 300 no less dead people without any destruction, evidence, satellite images. Nothing
> 
> 
> Indians are a shameless people who have been psychologically burdened by 1000 years of occupation*


Hahahha. Now I know what you guys are facing.


----------



## Mrc

Signalian said:


> You can see an example of 5th generation warfare with its essence of Information war here on PDF.
> 
> Indian members are posting according to how they perceive this clash on LAC. They are revolving around number of causalities of both sides, probably a method that eases their mind if enemy causalities are more in number. This seems analogous to winning votes in an election, number of votes matter ofcourse.
> 
> Indian media is also jumping in 5th gen warfare in the same manner that it does with Pakistan. News and updates to escalate situation, talk shows inviting indian and chinese panel members and generating emotions of anger, sympathy, etc with in their agenda of propaganda to show Indian nation and the world that Chinese are savages not humans.
> 
> On the other hand, Chinese members in this thread do not seem hyped about this incident neither are they falling victim to the agenda set by indian members to focus towards the number of causalities. Same is with Chinese media, this incident has certain got full attention of PLA command but Chinese media and Chinese public (i talked to some chinese and indians ) are not bothered about it. I know that media coverage in China is not like other countries, still i feel Chinese officials relaxed as compared to emotional Indians. My Indian friends have no other topic than this clash to discuss, while the Chinese friends are not much bothered like they have full faith in their military.
> 
> I think its not only that India, its military and its Govt have been thoroughly embarrassed by a bigger powerful country like China but also Indian media, Indian propaganda cells, Indian Military and Indian Govt have been experienced in working against Pakistan and they are handling this issue in the same manner. However, they are realising that China is a different ball game.
> 
> I do see that some Pakistani members are continuously arguing with indian members on number of causalities. This shows that through information war of 5th gen warfare, Indian media and Indian members on PDF have made an impact on PDF too, to discuss and repeatedly publish their agenda and revolve around points set by indian members. Thus not being able to look at the bigger picture of analysing and decrypting the impact of this clash based on logical and intellectual reasoning.




One thing indian media does willing or un willingly is disinformation overload. So much is splattered that even a sane person becomes numb

It takes a minute to generate a lie and hours to get facts to debunk it by that time they have made a whole 3 hours bollywood movie on that lie

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

@Chinese posters please confirm this.

Chene media warns India , If Escalation happens India will face Military action from two or three fronts : Chene , Pakistan and Nepal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

IAU said:


> and your most of the post on topic either in Iranian defense section or elsewhere doesn't make any sense/ out of logic/ lack of commonsense


Oh, sorry you dont understand my communication style or logic. I also dont really understand your posts either, so just keep it moving b. cheers.


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Signalian said:


> Faith in weaponry. Im not interested in discussing religion.


I think the faith they have was not from the primitive weapon they were using ie metal bar etc. instead the confidence came from the fact that there’s a much bigger army in the back with modern weapons backing them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Char

Aaloo Tikki said:


> @Chinese posters please confirm this.
> 
> Chene media warns India , If Escalation happens India will face Military action from two or three fronts : Chene , Pakistan and Nepal .



No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

@Signalian and rest respectable members...

Had conversation with an army officers about recent stand off between China and India. Per his observation. It seems Indian casualties are very high. Few reasons he gave, A death of Battalion commander who command almost 1 thousand armed men is a big blow. Its not true there is only use of sticks and punches, weapon been used. Unconfirmed reports say, Indian army been trapped inside Chinese territory and attacked from 3 sides by Chinese. Many Indian soldiers been killed , later bodies found in river.




A battlefield along river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

https://www.news18.com/amp/news/ind...vivors-2673347.html?__twitter_impression=true

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*


----------



## Joe Shearer

Signalian said:


> I think the recent clash showed that it is not a matter of concentration or amassing of forces in a region. Logistics, supplies, weapon depots, medical facilities etc matter in such areas. The Indian Military ORBAT and its deployment can be discussed but coming back to the incident its seen this fight doesnt seem to be a 21st century fight rather a stone age fight. Its not easy to kill soldiers since they are trained to survive in harsh battlefield. The issue is why wounded Indian soldiers died of their wounds and not given proper medical treatment in time to save their lives ?



I think that is a diversionary issue, considering that our medical resources are so tightly stretched, and in fact, likely to get even more tightly stretched in the coming weeks, at least until November. On the other hand, China has gone through the cycle, and is actually in a position to start releasing medical staff to these duties. At least, that was the situation until the shock news from Beijing about the recurrence of infections at a larger scale came in.

My point remains valid, and your response indicates clearly that you, too, are aware of it, as are other knowledgeable people, and that fools who think that there are inadequate Indian human resources available do not know the fundamentals. Just to remind us all, the Indian Army capability in terms of artillery and supporting aircraft, rotary wing as well as fixed wing, will only increase, not stay stagnant.

Having said that, I will not deny that we need to keep working on our logistics, supply chains, accumulation of stores and health care. One of the outcomes of our recent discussion of the order of battle of the Pakistan Army and the Indian Army was to attract my attention to precisely these three areas of logistics, infrastructure consisting of roads and built-up facilities, and health care, and I have been working, purely for my own edification, on measuring what is needed to maintain the troops both in peace and in war. We certainly need to increase our capabilities in every one of these three aspects; what is visible is the expansion of infrastructure, roads, in short, those being easily visible. It was also on the issue of roads that China found a casus belli in this latest incident.

I think you should advise your young and enthusiastic compatriots not to make assumptions without doing their homework.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

When the India Ministry of Defence released the* first statement *that 3 Indian soldiers died then Indian news media say 5 Chinese soldiers died.

https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/06...e-of-a-chinese-journalists-indian-news-source

Hours later when the India Ministry of Defence released the* second statement* that 20 Indian soldiers died then Indian news media say 43 Chinese soldiers died.

https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Joe Shearer said:


> I think that is a diversionary issue, considering that our medical resources are so tightly stretched, and in fact, likely to get even more tightly stretched in the coming weeks, at least until November. On the other hand, China has gone through the cycle, and is actually in a position to start releasing medical staff to these duties. At least, that was the situation until the shock news from Beijing about the recurrence of infections at a larger scale came in.
> 
> My point remains valid, and your response indicates clearly that you, too, are aware of it, as are other knowledgeable people, and that fools who think that there are inadequate Indian human resources available do not know the fundamentals. Just to remind us all, the Indian Army capability in terms of artillery and supporting aircraft, rotary wing as well as fixed wing, will only increase, not stay stagnant.
> 
> Having said that, I will not deny that we need to keep working on our logistics, supply chains, accumulation of stores and health care. One of the outcomes of our recent discussion of the order of battle of the Pakistan Army and the Indian Army was to attract my attention to precisely these three areas of logistics, infrastructure consisting of roads and built-up facilities, and health care, and I have been working, purely for my own edification, on measuring what is needed to maintain the troops both in peace and in war. We certainly need to increase our capabilities in every one of these three aspects; what is visible is the expansion of infrastructure, roads, in short, those being easily visible. It was also on the issue of roads that China found a casus belli in this latest incident.
> 
> I think you should advise your young and enthusiastic compatriots not to make assumptions without doing their homework.



Is InSAS is getting used by Infantry?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Is InSAS is getting used by Infantry?



LOL.

Two things.


We don't have an alternative.
We already seem to have gone forward in time to the weaponry of World War IV: sticks, iron rods and nail-studded clubs. Why do we need rifles?


----------



## AUz

GamoAccu said:


> When the India Ministry of Defence released the* first statement *that 3 Indian soldiers died then Indian news media say 5 Chinese soldiers died.
> 
> https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/06...e-of-a-chinese-journalists-indian-news-source
> 
> Hours later when the India Ministry of Defence released the* second statement* that 20 Indian soldiers died then Indian news media say 43 Chinese soldiers died.
> 
> https://www.altnews.in/india-china-...killed-media-outlets-and-journalists-mislead/



That's how fake news roll. indians get humiliated and beaten down in the battlefield---and then start fake news to jin up some self-respect in their defeated nation lol. They did the same when Pakistan defeated iaf last Feb and world media called it a 'humiliating episode for India' (NY Times quote).

Trust me, if tomorrow indian casualties rise to 30---the PLA casualties will automatically become 65

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Joe Shearer said:


> LOL.
> 
> Two things.
> 
> 
> We don't have an alternative.
> We already seem to have gone forward in time to the weaponry of World War IV: sticks, iron rods and nail-studded clubs. Why do we need rifles?



Rifles might give you guys a better chance against rods and stones.


----------



## doorstar

Norwegian said:


> https://www.news18.com/amp/news/ind...vivors-2673347.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*


 why do you and others keep repeating this here made-up bull over and over? Chinese only killed the leader and 2 more, the rest of them killed themselves while trying to escape after becoming leaderless

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

925boy said:


> Well i dont understand why you're mad at me when Pakistan and China have done a coordinated pincer move on Indian military - so congrats. When Pakistan does well, i will commend Pakistan. I am not anti-Muslim. I come from a half Muslim half Christian country and i'm mixed. Mixed people are the least racist people on earth. thats a fact, incase you didnt know. You just read that my one comment and made so many false assumptions. do you think i am dellusional? you think i think India is so "competent" in handling The PLA? I am an ultra realist, always remember that.



You are the bottom of the barrel when it comes to analysis on this forum. I respect Iranians for their patriotism even when we disagree, but who the heck are you to come here on PDF and spout nonsense against Pakistan at every time.

You are an obsessed and hateful troll, nothing more.

Worry about your own country, spare us your BS.


----------



## Clutch

Norwegian said:


> https://www.news18.com/amp/news/ind...vivors-2673347.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*



Indian soldiers need to eat beef to become brave.
.this is ridiculous...

“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

doorstar said:


> another clueless illiterate molvi



Let's stay away from labels, shall we.


----------



## Clutch

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
*The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
UPDATED ON: JUNE 17, 2020, 11:03 AM IST
Praveen Swami
_*This satellite photo provided by Planet Labs shows the Galwan Valley area in the Ladakh region near the Line of Actual Control between India and China on June 16, 2020. (Planet Labs via AP)*





Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.

Advertisement
“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.

Advertisement






The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district

Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.
For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.

The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.

The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.

Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.

The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.

Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”

No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.

Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.

In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.

Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.

In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> Indian soldiers need to eat beef to become brave.
> .this is ridiculous...
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape



On the Indian side, it was Zinda bhaag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Colonel Babu... Nooo.... Not Babu!!!


----------



## doorstar

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Let's stay away from labels, shall we.


we shall when they stop pretending to be scholars of fiqh of war, posting made-up nonsense


----------



## Aspen

Norwegian said:


> https://www.news18.com/amp/news/ind...vivors-2673347.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*



I think Pakistan also needs a savage death squad

We could call it PSDS

Pakistan
Savage
Death
Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

doorstar said:


> why do you and others keep repeating this here made-up bull over and over? Chinese only killed the leader and 2 more, the rest of them killed themselves while trying to escape after becoming leaderless



it's because the name "death squads" sounds KEWL..
It's straight out of Avengers Comics, "Death Squad". made of elite steel bodied Chinese men, invulnerable to everything, running naked in sub zero temperatures and killing their enemies by breaking their necks.

Sounds really KEWL...

We should send these "death squads" to Kashmir, I am sure they will pee and shit themselves the first time they meet the "freedom fighters" there....


----------



## Clutch

graphican said:


> Sabir Shakir is reporting that 47 Indian soldiers have died as we speak.



This is worse than the Pulwama Incident... No surgical strikes now... How about doing the same fake surgical strikes you did last time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> Looks like more than 350 Chinese Soldiers are still missing,
> 
> No wonder they have packed up and left to pre 1962 status.
> My best wishes for the Chinese CO's to make their soldiers fight from now on.


Show bobs and vagene


Clutch said:


> Indian soldiers need to eat beef to become brave.
> .this is ridiculous...
> 
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape


There’s plenty of Indian pows being force fed beef now



graphican said:


> Sabir Shakir is reporting that 47 Indian soldiers have died as we speak.


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## j20611

Areesh said:


> They are still missing as per some bharatis
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273291939513655297


Don’t worry they are meeting their god in the form of beef noodles in pow camp


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Zohair Alam

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 642629
> China went medieval on India's ***. FOR THE HORDE!



*This when given in Modi's pichwara of radius 28" rendered his bolti band.*


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

doorstar said:


> we shall when they stop pretending to be scholars of fiqh of war, posting made-up nonsense



When will Pakistanis stop fighting among each other and unite against Indians?

Enemy is at your gates, threatening you daily, and here we are bickering.

Let's learn from the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Clutch said:


> This is worse than the Pulwama Incident... No surgical strikes now... How about doing the same fake surgical strikes you did last time?



Beidu 3 is watching indian's every move. How can they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> Beidu 3 is watching indian's every move. How can they?


Beidu 3 is not spy satellites system but navigation system


----------



## mig25

Hu Xijin, editor of the Chinese government-backed tabloid Global Times, said on Twitter that the fact China had not released a casualty figure was a sign of "goodwill from Beijing."
"My understanding is the *Chinese side doesn't want people of the two countries to compare the casualties number* so to avoid stoking public mood," s*aid Hu, who has strong ties to the Chinese leadership and military.*
H*is conciliatory tone is a striking contrast to the jingoistic chest-thumping of his newspaper in recent weeks, which has published article after article on Chinese troop maneuvers, armaments and military might in the region.*

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/asia/china-india-himalayas-conflict-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zohair Alam

Clutch said:


> Colonel Babu... Nooo.... Not Babu!!!



Is colonel aur babu jesay Pakistan main garbage-collector hotay hain.










Good riddance. Vengeance of APS children has just begun. 

Again, I find it very hard to differentiate between African and indian soldier.



Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 642678



India's girlfriend USA is not on the scene. Bhaag gayi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272958501036396545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Signalian said:


> You can see an example of 5th generation warfare with its essence of Information war here on PDF.
> 
> Indian members are posting according to how they perceive this clash on LAC. They are revolving around number of causalities of both sides, probably a method that eases their mind if enemy causalities are more in number. This seems analogous to winning votes in an election, number of votes matter ofcourse.
> 
> Indian media is also jumping in 5th gen warfare in the same manner that it does with Pakistan. News and updates to escalate situation, talk shows inviting indian and chinese panel members and generating emotions of anger, sympathy, etc with in their agenda of propaganda to show Indian nation and the world that Chinese are savages not humans.
> 
> On the other hand, Chinese members in this thread do not seem hyped about this incident neither are they falling victim to the agenda set by indian members to focus towards the number of causalities. Same is with Chinese media, this incident has certain got full attention of PLA command but Chinese media and Chinese public (i talked to some chinese and indians ) are not bothered about it. I know that media coverage in China is not like other countries, still i feel Chinese officials relaxed as compared to emotional Indians. My Indian friends have no other topic than this clash to discuss, while the Chinese friends are not much bothered like they have full faith in their military.
> 
> I think its not only that India, its military and its Govt have been thoroughly embarrassed by a bigger powerful country like China but also Indian media, Indian propaganda cells, Indian Military and Indian Govt have been experienced in working against Pakistan and they are handling this issue in the same manner. However, they are realising that China is a different ball game.
> 
> I do see that some Pakistani members are continuously arguing with indian members on number of causalities. This shows that through information war of 5th gen warfare, Indian media and Indian members on PDF have made an impact on PDF too, to discuss and repeatedly publish their agenda and revolve around points set by indian members. Thus not being able to look at the bigger picture of analysing and decrypting the impact of this clash based on logical and intellectual reasoning.




Good observation！ Chinese "state controlled" media did report the incident, but without graphic images and inflammatory language, in contrary to their Indian counterpart, therefore, Chinese Gov won't succumb to or be hijacked by public pressure, which could have been potentially instigated or misguided by party with an agenda. 

Being the winner of 1962 border war, Chinese do enjoy psychological advantage over Indians. In Chinese mind, India has never been the primary adversary. Chinese defense enthusiasts did discuss this incident in graphic details on some niche military forums though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> Beidu 3 is not spy satellites system but navigation system



There cant be an openly declared spy/military satellite by any country. But we know satellitles systems do military stuff under the tag of obtaining _data for research._


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> If we said none died, will you believe us? That's the figure floating around IN Chinese media, there were casualties no deaths. Alot of the Indians died due to surprise attack and jumping into the river. Chinese medics had proper access and helicopters arrived on time. That makes a difference. Bit if we said this officially, Modi will be forced to react and more will die.



Chinese truths and Chinese lies doesnt make any difference .
Because it would be always a lie .



Indus Pakistan said:


> Providing they are 7 times smaller. But clearly India does not know what to do other than get thrashed when the foe is one on one like China and equal size.#




Lol.
Here it comes Mard i momins .


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273465472625844225


----------



## Zohair Alam

*indians, how's Galwan for Gawadar?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Musings said:


> Not deciding very well are you? We saw that clearly yesterday - instead of talking sense and looking for de escalation - internet global warriors think they can beat China to a pulp.
> Never seen such a delusional bunch in my life. Hope it’s just limited in the internet and not real life because you guys are in for a hell of a wake up of it gets even more serious..... won’t have enough body bags I’m afraid.



You will see later .


----------



## mig25

The clash drew a conspicuously low-key response from the Chinese government, unlike incidents in military theaters such as the Taiwan Strait, where minor provocations by the U.S. military often lead to bellicose warnings from Beijing.

The morning after reports emerged of the deadly brawl, China’s state news agency, Xinhua, and the Communist Party’s official mouthpiece, the People’s Daily, buried stories of the incident or omitted mention of it altogether.

“China can control nationalism quite well,” said Christopher Colley, a fellow at the Wilson Center who specializes in the China-India security relationship. *“It’s a strategic decision by China to not disclose casualties and fatalities and a deliberate attempt to de-escalate what could be a very, very dicey situation if you let nationalism become involved.”

China probably has “little interest in further escalation,” said M. Taylor Fravel, an expert on the People’s Liberation Army who heads the Security Studies Program at MIT. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...e6c3c6-b009-11ea-98b5-279a6479a1e4_story.html*


----------



## Imran Khan

SrNair said:


> Chinese truths and Chinese lies doesnt make any difference .
> Because it would be always a lie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Here it comes Mard i momins .


Nair bhai suna hai bhaga bhaga ke kuty ki teah mara ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Mk-313 said:


> lol that country won 2 world wars when you were slaves of british empire... oh and also saving your masters in the process. if i were you i would shut the hell up
> 
> The country that kicked your *** yesterday with sticks (smh) has a $100 billion surplus in military spending than you. so i would again shut the hell up
> 
> Specially after getting humiliated in a dog-fight with a country that is half your army size and 1/10 in military budget. again i would shut the hell up



That too as a part of alliance .
And it was the USSR that did the tough job.
US only cares the Japan only.

Here things are different .They cant even touch Iran


----------



## Aspen

PLA waiting to ambush IA whispering in Hindi with Chinese accent:

_"Babu, mera Babu, hum apka intazar kub se karre hai. Barda acha kana ane wala hai, yahi ruko"_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25

Indian forces "crossed the Line of Actual Control again and deliberately provoked violence, attacking the officers and soldiers… (this) led to fierce physical clashes, resulting in casualties," the top Chinese diplomat said. "We urge the Indian side to conduct a thorough investigation on this, severely punish those responsible for the incident, strictly control the frontline troops."

*But later in the day foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said China was looking to deescalate, and "we don't wish to see more clashes."*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/china-...ly-border-clash-today-latest-news-2020-06-17/


----------



## pothead

Zohair Alam said:


> *indians, how's Galwan for Gawadar?*



Ask the Chinese, 
After all they have run away from their posts out of fear..



mig25 said:


> Indian forces "crossed the Line of Actual Control again and deliberately provoked violence, attacking the officers and soldiers… (this) led to fierce physical clashes, resulting in casualties," the top Chinese diplomat said. "We urge the Indian side to conduct a thorough investigation on this, severely punish those responsible for the incident, strictly control the frontline troops."
> 
> *But later in the day foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said China was looking to deescalate, and "we don't wish to see more clashes."*
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/china-...ly-border-clash-today-latest-news-2020-06-17/



Well, their soldiers have deserted the posts in Ladakh,
What else can these guys say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

China and India should de-escalate immediately. Both countries will only lose from further conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

*Online comments on Chinese social media platform Weibo called on Beijing to come clean about the number of Chinese casualties, but generally supported their government's view of the incident.*
*
https://www.beijingnews.net/news/26...r-clash-unlikely-to-escalate-further-analysts*


----------



## pothead

tower9 said:


> China and India should de-escalate immediately. Both countries will only lose from further conflict.



Sorry, not interested,
Unless of course you leave Ladakh completely, then that would be a start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian insisted again on Wednesday that it was Indian troops who illegally crossed the border and attacked the Chinese side.


This led to "*a serious physical confrontation between both sides that caused deaths and injuries*", Zhao said at a regular briefing, without providing more details about the casualties.

He said China urges India to "strictly restrain frontline troops, do not illegally cross the border, do not make provocative gestures, do not take any unilateral actions that will complicate the border situation".

But he added that the two sides "will continue to resolve this issue through dialogue and negotiations".

"*We of course don't wish to see more clashes,*" Zhao said.

https://www.chinanews.net/news/265484822/china-says-we-dont-wish-to-see-more-clashes-on-india-border


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273448195201175552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273454662570532864


----------



## doorstar

pothead said:


> Sorry, not interested,
> Unless of course you leave Ladakh completely, then that would be a start.


but but but they abandoned their posts and ran away (presumably to avoid seeing more veer bahadurs committing harry carry


pothead said:


> After all they have run away from their posts out of fear..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Jin ko maar pari in ko veer danda medal do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

doorstar said:


> globaltimes.cn
> *China urges India to investigate border incident*
> Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> * China urges India to investigate border incident *
> By Yang Sheng and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/17 22:23:40 Last Updated: 2020/6/17 22:43:40
> 
> * India’s heavy casualties show military vulnerability: expert *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Xinhua
> 
> China demands that India carry out a thorough investigation into the incident, severely punish those who should be held accountable, strictly discipline Indian frontline troops, and immediately stop all provocative actions so as to ensure that such incidents do not happen again, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi told the Indian foreign minister during a phone call on Wednesday regarding the Monday border confrontation that caused casualties on both sides in the Galwan Valley.
> 
> Under the circumstance that the current situation in the Galwan Valley has eased, the Indian troops once again crossed the Line of Actual Control (LAC) for deliberate provocation, and even violently attacked the Chinese officers and soldiers who went to the terrain for negotiation, Wang said to Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, according to the Chinese Foreign Ministry's website.
> 
> "The hazardous move of the Indian army severely violated the agreement reached between the two countries on the border issue and the basic norms of international relations," Wang said.
> 
> India must ensure that such incidents do not happen again. India must not misjudge the current situation, or underestimate China's firm will to safeguard its territorial sovereignty.
> 
> The Indian foreign minister said India would like to ease the border tension through peaceful dialogue with China. Wang stressed that China and India, both emerging powers with a population of over 1 billion, bear the historic mission of accelerating their own development and rejuvenation. Hence, acts of mutual respect and mutual support are on the right track and conform to the long-term interests of both countries.
> 
> Chinese analysts noted that from the phone call between the top diplomats of the two countries, China showed its sincerity to ease tension and also sent tough signals and showed its firm stance on safeguarding its principle and bottom line, which means that whether India chooses to ease or escalate tensions, China is fully prepared.
> 
> *Unlikely to escalate*
> 
> The China-India border confrontation that caused the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel will not escalate as the two sides share a consensus to solve the issue through communication, and if India cannot control its military forces in the border region, it would pay a heavy price as its economy has been damaged by COVID-19 and its undeveloped military power makes it incapable of escalating tension with China, Chinese analysts said.
> 
> The incident was very clear as it took place on the Chinese side of the LAC, and the responsibility does not lie with China, Zhao Lijian, spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry, made the remarks at Wednesday's media briefing in response to questions raised on whether diplomats or military officers of the two sides were involved in resolving the issue.
> 
> Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations of the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Wednesday that China has no intention to change the border situation at all, and the incident happened on the Chinese side of the LAC, so the confrontation causing the deaths of 20 Indian military personnel was entirely provoked by the Indian side.
> 
> Currently, India is facing heavy domestic pressure as its unsuccessful measures to handle the coronavirus has brought huge damage to its economy, so it needs to make moves against its neighbors, to distract domestic attention and incite nationalism to reinforce Modi'sapproval rating, Hu noted.
> 
> US multinational investment bank Goldman Sachs predicts that the Indian economy will experience a recession after its already weakened state was further dragged down by the nationwide lockdown to contain the COVID-19 pandemic. This is the third time that Goldman Sachs has slashed its forecast for India's economic growth in 2020-21, CNBC reported in May.
> 
> Hu said India has engaged in border disputes with China, Pakistan and Nepal at the same time. As Pakistan is a reliable strategic partner of China, and Nepal also has close ties with China, and both of them are key partners under the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative, if India escalates border tensions, it could face military pressure from two or even three fronts, which is far beyond India's military capability and this might lead to a disastrous defeat for India.
> 
> And a defeat right now would be disastrous as rising Hindu nationalism will not accept such a failed outcome and the Modi administration will lose power, Hu said. He noted that Indian policymakers should not miscalculate the situation as some of them believe that the worsening China-US ties would provide a chance for India to challenge China, because India is not an important topic for neither China nor the US.
> 
> Chinese experts noted that the Modi administration should control pro-US forces in India, as unwise movements to provoke China could bring about serious consequences.
> 
> *Limited power*
> 
> According to the number of casualties released by India, observers noted that this is the most severe border confrontation that China and India have experienced in decades, and the best choice for India is to cease provocations and settle down tensions with China through dialogue as soon as possible, and not miscalculate the situation just like what it did in 1962.
> 
> When addressing questions about Chinese casualties, Zhao didn't answer the question directly instead he said that border troops are jointly resolving the issue on the ground, and the overall situation at the China-India border remains stable.
> 
> A military expert at a Beijing-based military academy who requested anonymity told the Global Times that the reason behind China not releasing the number of casualties is that China does not want people in the two countries to get further impacted, as any comparison of casualties could incite nationalist sentiment on both sides, and such an event is totally unhelpful for the two to ease tensions.
> 
> "In other words, if Indian nationalists see the number of fatalities and find out that the Indian military lost more soldiers than China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) did, then the Modi administration and the Indian military would be under huge pressure to escalate and continue their provocations. So staying silent regarding this matter is very wise," he remarked.
> 
> Hu said the reason why India released the number of deaths is to gain sympathy from the international community, but at this moment, all major Western powers are busy handling their domestic problems such as nationwide riots and the pandemic, so no one would and could provide concrete support to India.
> 
> A PLA veteran who has experience conducting missions in plateau regions told the Global Times anonymously on Wednesday that freezing temperatures and altitude stress are indeed challenges for high-altitude operations, but 17 Indian soldiers having died after a violent encounter with no shots fired indicates their physical conditions were not fit for deployment to such a harsh environment.
> 
> It also showed the lackluster medical and logistics capabilities India has on the frontline. If treated quickly and properly, they would not have died, the veteran said. They might not have access to a qualified field hospital, and not have rapid transportation means, oxygen bags, or even warm clothes, the veteran said.
> 
> These details show that Indian troops' combat capabilities are limited, the veteran concluded.
> 
> Chinese and Indian border defense troops have a tacit understanding of not carrying lethal weapons and bullets, which is a precautionary measure aimed at preventing the escalation of any conflict, a source familiar with the matter told the Global Times under the condition of anonymity.
> 
> This tradition shows that China and India have always kept a clear and careful outlook, that even if such a violent encounter occurs, it should remain small-scale and controllable rather than an intensive one with gunfire that is bound to lead to more deaths, analysts said.
> 
> The PLA recently conducted a series of military drills in the plateau regions of Tibet bordering India. Some experts said this could also be a signal that Chinese military forces are preparing for the worst case scenario despite the two sides having agreed to solve the problem through negotiation.


Modi is so humiliated. The Chinese government just told him he is pusillanimous and the Indian military is weak so they are rattled and on the backfoot. The Chinese government also revealed that the skirmish was completely one sided in favor of China. Finally, it implies that Galwan Valley is under Chinese control and China expects Indian to accept this fact on the ground or else an even bigger spanking is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Accountant

pothead said:


> it's because the name "death squads" sounds KEWL..
> It's straight out of Avengers Comics, "Death Squad". made of elite steel bodied Chinese men, invulnerable to everything, running naked in sub zero temperatures and killing their enemies by breaking their necks.
> 
> Sounds really KEWL...
> 
> We should send these "death squads" to Kashmir, I am sure they will pee and shit themselves the first time they meet the "freedom fighters" there....


Hiw brave of u. U can only fight unarmed innocent coviloans and then label them terrorist. On the other hand being pounded by both PA and PLA.

Even Nepal kicked u..


----------



## kursed

What is interesting, and something no one in Pakistan is currently noticing that one of the dead was an Arty NCO. What was he doing along the Colonel in a so-called 'forward position'? Do read the list / units of Indian KIAs, you'll see picture Indian Gov is not releasing a lot more clearly.


----------



## doorstar

Imran Khan said:


> Jin ko maar pari in ko veer danda medal do


maha danda ke chhota (big stick or a little one)?

here it comes: Chinese soldiers with high powered sniper-like rifles.
economictimes.indiatimes.com
*China brings in hundreds of soldiers, heavy construction equipment to Galwan Valley*
By Manu Pubby

New Delhi: Even as talks for deescalation were on at the military level, the Chinese side seems to have carried out a move of deception by bringing in several hundred soldiers and heavy construction equipment into the Galwan valley, latest satellite images and ground reports reveal.

Border talks carried out on Wednesday at the Major General-level to defuse the situation have also failed, indicating that the Chinese side is not looking to disengage. More talks are planned in the coming days but there has been no resolution on the ground situation that remains tense.

Sources said that despite earlier talks in which it was decided that the two sides would move back by a kilometre and create a temporary ‘no man’s land’ in the valley, the Chinese side has brought in additional troops and continues to remain deployed inside Indian territory near Patrol Point 14.

These People's Liberation Army (PLA) troops were among the 800 odd soldiers who laid ambush on an Indian patrol party, killing 20 soldiers including the commanding officer on Monday night.

Satellite images from Tuesday show scores of vehicles used to transport troops, heavy construction equipment and tents for forward deployed soldiers. Satellite imagery expert Col Vinayak Bhat (retd) says that the images indicate at least one combined arms brigade has been deployed along the river and the build up has increased over the past few days.

As reported by ET, Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road. Col Bhat (retd) says that the intention of the Chinese could possibly be to attempt and capture the entire Galwan valley and its confluence point with the Shyok river, along which the Indian road runs.

Similar reports of a continued build up near the Gogra post, where the Chinese side has infiltrated at least 2 km across the LAC, are coming in even as the Indian side had made adequate adjustments on its side of the border.

The Gogra post has also been brought under Chinese artillery range after the PLA moved ahead and deployed at least 12 guns on its side of the border. A tough situation also continues at the Finger area along Pangong Tso lake and the Depsang plains where PLA troops have been deployed in strength.

Sources said that the occupation of Finger 4 — located over 5 km inside Indian claimed territory — continues at strength with bunkers at the crest and the base of the finger manned by Chinese soldiers with high powered rifles.


----------



## Han Patriot

Feng Leng said:


> Modi is so humiliated. The Chinese government just told him he is pusillanimous and the Indian military is weak so they are rattled and on the backfoot. The Chinese government also revealed that the skirmish was completely one sided in favor of China. Finally, it implies that Galwan Valley is under Chinese control and China expects Indian to accept this fact on the ground or else an even bigger spanking is coming.


It's pretty obvious from the tone of the GOI. Modi is angry, if he killed 43 and captured Galwan, he would ask for peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faithfulguy

Feng Leng said:


> Modi is so humiliated. The Chinese government just told him he is pusillanimous and the Indian military is weak so they are rattled and on the backfoot. The Chinese government also revealed that the skirmish was completely one sided in favor of China. Finally, it implies that Galwan Valley is under Chinese control and China expects Indian to accept this fact on the ground or else an even bigger spanking is coming.



well, the Indians here claimed China abandoned their posts. A movie is being written for it. Songs and dance routines are being created for another Supa Powa movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

When 94% of Chinese population live on the eastern side aloof from india border or what happens in india, do you think

1. Chinese public are interested in knowing number of casualities?

2. Chinese soldier have come merely for picnic in Ladakh without any real objective in mind?

In fact, nobody discussing in at any local or western media but China has installed *Pax China* (compare with Pax Americana, Pax Britannica).

Pax's happen when a stronger power away from its area of influence wants a condition (of peace on its own terms) by engaging with the adversary in adversary's own land from a position of bargaining but never bargains only puts demands which if not accepted by adversary results in annihilation of it.

Just as Muslim army when captured hindu raja converted his brother and made him Muslim raja in place of his hindu brother. Qaimkhani's are hence brothers of Prithviraj Chauhan when Muslims established Pax Islamia in india.

But india provoked China this time, speaking against Chinese interests. They didn't realize USA is not a loyal girlfriend. Aik hi baar 1000 saal ki slavery se sar uthane ka moqa mila tha, neighbor ne aik baar phir yeh haal kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Han Patriot said:


> It's pretty obvious from the tone of the GOI. Modi is angry, if he killed 43 and captured Galwan, he would ask for peace.



it’s another saga similar to Pakistan shot down a couple of Indian planes.

not to be outdone, India shot down a chopper that created heavy casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Feng Leng

doorstar said:


> globaltimes.cn
> *China urges India to restrain [itself]*
> Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> * China urges India to restrain *
> By Liu Xuanzun and Liu Xin Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/16 23:03:40 Last Updated: 2020/6/17 0:53:43
> 
> * PLA fully capable of defending sovereignty, territorial integrity: analysts *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Xinhua
> 
> In an event that Chinese experts call the most severe situation China and India have experienced along the border in decades, a fatal physical clash broke out on Monday between the two countries' border defense troops in the Galwan Valley.
> 
> The clash took place after Indian troops crossed the border to conduct illegal activities and launched provocative attacks against Chinese personnel, leading to physical self-defense measures from Chinese troops that reportedly caused the deaths of one Indian Army colonel and two soldiers.
> 
> Breaking their promises, Indian troops had again crossed the line of actual control in the Galwan Valley region on Monday evening and purposefully launched provocative attacks, leading to severe physical clashes, causing casualties, said Senior Colonel Zhang Shuili, spokesperson of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Western Theater Command, on Tuesday.
> 
> China has always maintained sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region, and the words of Indian border defense troops are inconsistent and seriously violate the agreements both countries have reached, seriously infringe upon the consensus made in the army commander-level talks and seriously harm the relations of the two militaries and the sentiment of the people in both nations, Zhang said.
> 
> India should strictly restrain its frontline troops, stop all provocative actions, meet the Chinese side halfway and return to the correct path of solving disputes via dialogue, Zhang said.
> 
> Despite China and India's close communication via diplomatic and military channels aimed at easing border tensions, Indian troops on Monday severely violated the consensus reached in the two countries' commander-level talks on June 6. They crossed the border twice to conduct illegal activities and launched provocative attacks against Chinese personnel, leading to a serious physical conflict between troops from both sides, said Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian at a routine press conference on Tuesday.
> 
> The Chinese side has lodged strong protest and solemn representation to the Indian side, urging it to strictly restrain its frontline troops according to the consensus, and not to cross the border and make any unilateral movement that could complicate the border situation further, Zhao said.
> 
> The statements made by both Zhao and Zhang came after Indian media reported on Tuesday that an Indian Army colonel and two soldiers were killed in the clash. Indian reports also claimed there were Chinese casualties.
> 
> A further 34 Indian soldiers are also missing, believed to have died or been captured, the Telegraph reported on Tuesday, citing senior Indian Army sources.
> 
> This is the first time that military personnel have died in border clashes between China and India since 1975, Indian media said.
> 
> The world has always focused its attention toward how China and India as major global powers solve their border conflicts. The two countries have only just walked out from the 72-day Doklam standoff in 2017 after meetings by the two countries' leaders brought the serious border crisis out of harm's way. Despite of this, a new conflict broke out again three years later, even causing the first deaths in four decades.
> 
> Just like the Doklam standoff, it was India that made the first provocative move by illegally crossing the line of actual control. It is obvious that India has become increasingly aggressive in border disputes with its neighboring countries, analysts said.
> 
> Observers believe that small-scale conflicts in border regions between China and India will likely keep on occurring, but a large-scale military conflict will not.
> 
> The statements from China urged the Indian side to restrain its frontline troops and return to the avenue of talks. This shows the Chinese side treats the incident as an on-site conflict conducted only by frontline troops, and still see that dialogue is the ultimate approach to solving such issues.
> 
> The Indian leadership should also attain this kind of rationale, restrain aggressive forces and frontline officers within its military, and let this bloody conflict be resolved by the wisdom of both sides, analysts said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian
> 
> *'Staged provocation'*
> 
> This Indian aggression is an intentionally staged, enhanced military action aimed at capturing Chinese territories that India has long sought of and is an egoistic move by India to shift away enormous domestic pressure caused by social problems including the COVID-19 epidemic, Chinese experts said on Tuesday.
> 
> The incident happened during a patrol and both sides suffered injuries and casualties, with this being the most severe situation China and India have experienced along the border in more than four decades and may render previous efforts to defuse border disputes fruitless, Qian Feng, a senior fellow at the Taihe Institute and director of the research department of the National Strategy Institute at Tsinghua University in Beijing, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Facing provocation, the Chinese side had to take decisive countermeasures, Qian said, noting the fact that Indian troops crossing the boundary line twice means the second wave could have been reinforcements after the first crossing failed.
> 
> Chinese military expert and TV commentator Song Zhongping told the Global Times on Tuesday that the clash was the result of a provocative military operation conducted by Indian troops that was planned for a long time. They were no longer satisfied by mere standoffs.
> 
> They entered Chinese territory and actively sought a physical clash with Chinese troops and continued to construct infrastructure aiming to build up new tensions even resorting to military action, Song said.
> 
> This incident is a surprise attack by Indian troops against the PLA, a source familiar with the matter told the Global Times on Tuesday under the condition of anonymity.
> 
> Indian frontline troops may believe they took a beating in previous scuffles, and therefore conducted this retaliatory attack, analysts said, noting that these troops are from lower ranks and such an operation was most likely not approved by their superiors.
> 
> It could be a challenge for India to properly manage these frontline troops, they said.
> 
> Another source familiar with the matter told the Global Times under the condition of anonymity on Tuesday that in a precautionary measure not to escalate any conflict, both Chinese and Indian troops have a tacit understanding of not carrying lethal weapons and bullets, so the clash was only a physical one.
> 
> Not even during the 72-day Doklam standoff in 2017 did such a bloody event occur, and Chinese analysts believe one reason is the current domestic challenges India is facing, and as a result, India is trying to divert the pressure.
> 
> Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations of the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Tuesday that plagued by the worsening COVID-19 epidemic domestically and a slumped economy, the Indian government has been provocative regarding border issues in recent months, trying to divert public attention.India has also had disputes along its borders with Pakistan and Nepal in recent months.
> 
> India's recent provocation against China amid strained China-US ties also show that it wants to please the US, Hu said.
> 
> It might be India's purpose in the first place to create a more serious problem than the Doklam standoff, experts said.
> 
> *Chinese preparations*
> 
> India may further increase provocations and cause more trouble in border regions in order to achieve their goals. And while the likelihood of a larger military confrontation remains low, the possibility does exist if military tensions keep rising, fueled by aggressive public opinion in India, analysts said.
> 
> China needs to prepare for this, and only when if China is well prepared militarily can it secure an advantage at the negotiating table, they said.
> 
> Since border tensions flared up in May, the PLA has conducted several military exercises in China's Northwest and Southwest plateau regions, a move that observers believe was related to the border situation.
> 
> This includes night time behind-enemy-line infiltration drills by the PLA Tibet Military Command, a large-scale maneuver operation featuring thousands of paratroopers plus armored vehicles coming from Central China to the high-altitude northwestern region, and the deployment of advanced weapons like PCL-181 howitzers and Type 15 tanks to the region.
> 
> The PLA is fully capable of thwarting foreign provocations that threaten China's sovereignty and territorial integrity, and the Chinese troops' restraint should not be taken as a sign of weakness, analysts said.
> 
> *Lessons from history*
> 
> The China-India border dispute has been a historically contentious matter with the two countries having seen several clashes along the border in the past six decades. India should learn from these experiences in their decision-making, experts said.
> 
> In the 1962 border war, China decided to fight back against India's provocations. China came out of the conflict overwhelmingly victorious.
> 
> The two countries also saw border conflict in 1967 and 1975.
> 
> Another severe standoff took place in 1987 around the Sumdorong Chu Valley, with the dispute being on the verge of war, but was finally defused amid efforts from both sides.
> 
> The latest clash was in 2017 - the Doklam standoff.
> 
> Due to the great gap in strength, India has never seen any benefit from border clashes with China. Some Indian netizens boast that India isn't what it was in 1962, but so is China.
> 
> *Rationality needed*
> 
> Even as the incident would have great influence on China-India ties and the current dialogue on border disputes, both countries' higher-ups are still on the right path to de-escalate the tensions and manage the border issue.
> 
> Both China and India agreed to resolve bilateral issues via talks and contribute to the easing of tension and peace in border regions, said Zhao, the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson.
> 
> Senior military officials from both sides are currently meeting to defuse the situation, Indian media reported, citing the Indian Army.
> 
> The Indian government may face great pressure from nationalists who have actively urged the Indian government to be tough toward China over the border issue. But at this time, the two sides should keep restraint and seek more channels to solve the current problem as military clashes do not overlap with each other's interests, Qian said.
> 
> From China's perspective, we hope to have friendly and good-neighborly relations with India, maintain peace and stability in the border regions, Song said, noting that both China and India are members of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization.
> 
> If India keeps up the provocation and persists in disregarding the consequences, the PLA will again be forced to take action, Song said.


This one is the strongest language yet. You monkeys try to trespass again and we will leave you on the ground as a bloody pulp.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ARMalik

*These Fraudsters in India are so dumb that without any strategic assessment, they revoked article 370.* What these idiots did not realise is that by revoking this article, *they turned LoC and LAC as an unmarked, open, disputed border! * So Literally, _these idiots invited China to invade them_.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xeuss

ARMalik said:


> *These Fraudsters in India are so dumb that without any strategic assessment, they revoked article 370.* What these idiots did not realise is that by revoking this article, *they turned LoC and LAC as an unmarked, open, disputed border! * So Literally, _these idiots invited China to invade them_.



What do you expect when the fearless leader thinks cloud cover can help evade radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

*China brings in hundreds of soldiers, heavy construction equipment to Galwan Valley*

MANU PUBBY
ET Bureau | Updated: Jun 18, 2020, 09.53 AM IST




PTI
_Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road._



_Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road._

New Delhi: Even as talks for deescalation were on at the military level, the Chinese side seems to have carried out a move of deception by bringing in several hundred soldiers and heavy construction equipment into the Galwan valley, latest satellite images and ground reports reveal.

Border talks carried out on Wednesday at the Major General-level to defuse the situation have also failed, indicating that the Chinese side is not looking to disengage. More talks are planned in the coming days but there has been no resolution on the ground situation that remains tense.

Sources said that despite earlier talks in which it was decided that the two sides would move back by a kilometre and create a temporary ‘no man’s land’ in the valley, the Chinese side has brought in additional troops and continues to remain deployed inside Indian territory near Patrol Point 14.

These People's Liberation Army (PLA) troops were among the 800 odd soldiers who laid ambush on an Indian patrol party, killing 20 soldiers including the commanding officer on Monday night.

Satellite images from Tuesday show scores of vehicles used to transport troops, heavy construction equipment and tents for forward deployed soldiers. Satellite imagery expert Col Vinayak Bhat (retd) says that the images indicate at least one combined arms brigade has been deployed along the river and the build up has increased over the past few days.

As reported by ET, Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road. Col Bhat (retd) says that the intention of the Chinese could possibly be to attempt and capture the entire Galwan valley and its confluence point with the Shyok river, along which the Indian road runs.

Similar reports of a continued build up near the Gogra post, where the Chinese side has infiltrated at least 2 km across the LAC, are coming in even as the Indian side had made adequate adjustments on its side of the border.

The Gogra post has also been brought under Chinese artillery range after the PLA moved ahead and deployed at least 12 guns on its side of the border. A tough situation also continues at the Finger area along Pangong Tso lake and the Depsang plains where PLA troops have been deployed in strength.

Sources said that the occupation of Finger 4 — located over 5 km inside Indian claimed territory — continues at strength with bunkers at the crest and the base of the finger manned by Chinese soldiers with high powered rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shjliu

Clutch said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
> UPDATED ON: JUNE 17, 2020, 11:03 AM IST
> Praveen Swami
> _*This satellite photo provided by Planet Labs shows the Galwan Valley area in the Ladakh region near the Line of Actual Control between India and China on June 16, 2020. (Planet Labs via AP)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.
> 
> The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.
> 
> Advertisement
> “Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”
> 
> Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district
> 
> Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.
> For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.
> 
> The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.
> 
> The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.
> 
> Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.
> 
> The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.
> 
> Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.
> 
> Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.
> 
> “There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”
> 
> No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.
> 
> Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.
> 
> In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.
> 
> Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.
> 
> In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.
> _


lf China lost 40 people, why don't any of India newspaper make a big thing out of it? because if it did, then China will bring out evidence showing no lost in their side.... it will be so funny, India been dealing with China for so long they should know how Chinese operate in this kind of situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

once again, tea is fantashtik!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

Aaloo Tikki said:


> @Chinese posters please confirm this.
> 
> Chene media warns India , If Escalation happens India will face Military action from two or three fronts : Chene , Pakistan and Nepal .


Confirmed. It is a tweet from Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Drunk Indian Defense Analyst calls for revenge against China...*

The Honorable Clown DG Bakshi





Interestingly he says "Shaheed" @ 0:20.... Why "Shaheed"???.. That's a Muslim Islamic belief... Is he saying Indian soldiers are like Pakistani Muslim soldiers???... Hindus are reincarnated not Shaheed...

At least be proud of your dead... Or are you more proud to label them as Muslim???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Whoever is quoting me saying Chinese have retreated from area should know Chinese take tons of cosmetic measures. This is not a war yet that move of Chinese troops signal indian victory. Something is called a military strategy.

Military serves politics. Chinese are here for political gains from india, forcing indian to fall on line of Chinese interests (or stay neutral but not be a pawn of newfound girfriend US) for which military is a means.

Moving back of troops simply would have been an invitation for india to capture Chinese area, after which China will be obliged to reply.

Respect *Pax China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Feng Leng said:


> Confirmed. It is a tweet from Global Times.



this shows who is the bully. A bully will try to push around all of its neighbors. But the neighbors will come together to restrain the bully. It’s just human nature to fight against bullies. Unless a country has a system that allow for a caste of people to oppress others in society. This results in bullying attitudes in all facets of the society, including its behavior as a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yaseen1

it is the effect of living under Muslim rule for centuries


Clutch said:


> *Drunk Indian Defense Analyst calls for revenge against China...*
> 
> The Honorable Clown DG Bakshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly he says "Shaheed" @ 0:20.... Why "Shaheed"???.. That's a Muslim Islamic belief... Is he saying Indian soldiers are like Pakistani Muslim soldiers???... Hindus are reincarnated not Shaheed...
> 
> At least be proud of your dead... Or are you more proud to label them as Muslim???


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 642685
> 
> once again, tea is fantashtik!


When was this photo clicked? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

tower9 said:


> China and India should de-escalate immediately. Both countries will only lose from further conflict.



Nope, we are most likely going to have limited war


----------



## sms

Yaseen1 said:


> it is the effect of living under Muslim rule for centuries



how can you blame peasant for behaving like you after privilege of learning from Muslim rulers for centuries.
You must be happy for them to emulate you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Dungeness said:


> Good observation！ Chinese "state controlled" media did report the incident, but without graphic images and inflammatory language, in contrary to their Indian counterpart, therefore, Chinese Gov won't succumb to or be hijacked by public pressure, which could have been potentially instigated or misguided by party with an agenda.
> 
> Being the winner of 1962 border war, Chinese do enjoy psychological advantage over Indians. In Chinese mind, India has never been the primary adversary. Chinese defense enthusiasts did discuss this incident in graphic details on some niche military forums though.



good analysis. Even if China killed hundreds of Indian soldiers and yet suffer some injuries without a single death. China can hardly claim it as a victory as its an expected result.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Looking at the India-China skirmish, how much ball does it take to do this to US:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

faithfulguy said:


> this shows who is the bully. A bully will try to push around all of its neighbors. But the neighbors will come together to restrain the bully. It’s just human nature to fight against bullies. Unless a country has a system that allow for a caste of people to oppress others in society. This results in bullying attitudes in all facets of the society, including its behavior as a country.


Suddenly the regional bully realises that there are bigger stronger and smarter persona in the region. Have to say this has to be one of the worst incidents in living memory for Indian army. A real humiliation.
Fact is the end result is still severe occupation and advancement by the Chinese and they seem to be hell bent on teaching the Indians a lesson for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaseen1

when you use word of shaheed for your dead soldiers which s actually Islamic term then it shows effects of Muslim rule over indian hindus even these days


sms said:


> how can you blame peasant for behaving like you after privilege of learning from Muslim rulers for centuries.
> You must be happy for them to emulate you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Syama Ayas said:


> Nope, we are most likely going to have limited war



even if Chinese tanks roll into New Dehli, Chinese public won’t care as the opponent is India. So China will not escalate the conflict with India. As its a no win situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

faithfulguy said:


> even if Chinese tanks roll into New Dehli, Chinese public won’t care as the opponent is India. *So China will not escalate the conflict with India*. As its a no win situation.


Not in this case


----------



## faithfulguy

Musings said:


> Suddenly the regional bully realises that there are bigger stronger and smarter persona in the region. Have to say this has to be one of the worst incidents in living memory for Indian army. A real humiliation.
> Fact is the end result is still severe occupation and advancement by the Chinese and they seem to be hell bent on teaching the Indians a lesson for life.



It’s almost 60 years since China taught India a lesson. Today’s Indians have no memory of that lesson. So they are signing up for a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

Bagheera said:


> When was this photo clicked?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Judging by the way the indian officer is sitting, pretty sure the photo was clicked after the Chinese gave his arse a thorough beatdown!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

US intelligence says 35 Chinis slaughtered like swine that night. No wonder Chinis are licking their wounds in silence.


----------



## sms

Yaseen1 said:


> when you use word of shaheed for your dead soldiers which s actually Islamic term then it shows effects of Muslim rule over indian hindus even these days



Aren't you happy peasant are emulating centuries of rules?


----------



## Shawnee

Look at the *band-aid* on his hand. Putting a bandaid on the right hand of a pilot is not accidental. It is *humiliation*.

When India decided to defuse the skirmish with Pakistan, his deterrence was lost. Now another piece of deterrence was lost against China.

Deterrence is national security.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoTell

Zohair Alam said:


> *indians, how's Galwan for Gawadar?*



@Zohair Alam, sounds like their anus are hurting pretty badly right now. Penetration still unabated



Clutch said:


> *China brings in hundreds of soldiers, heavy construction equipment to Galwan Valley*
> 
> MANU PUBBY
> ET Bureau | Updated: Jun 18, 2020, 09.53 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> _Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road._
> 
> 
> 
> _Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road._
> 
> New Delhi: Even as talks for deescalation were on at the military level, the Chinese side seems to have carried out a move of deception by bringing in several hundred soldiers and heavy construction equipment into the Galwan valley, latest satellite images and ground reports reveal.
> 
> Border talks carried out on Wednesday at the Major General-level to defuse the situation have also failed, indicating that the Chinese side is not looking to disengage. More talks are planned in the coming days but there has been no resolution on the ground situation that remains tense.
> 
> Sources said that despite earlier talks in which it was decided that the two sides would move back by a kilometre and create a temporary ‘no man’s land’ in the valley, the Chinese side has brought in additional troops and continues to remain deployed inside Indian territory near Patrol Point 14.
> 
> These People's Liberation Army (PLA) troops were among the 800 odd soldiers who laid ambush on an Indian patrol party, killing 20 soldiers including the commanding officer on Monday night.
> 
> Satellite images from Tuesday show scores of vehicles used to transport troops, heavy construction equipment and tents for forward deployed soldiers. Satellite imagery expert Col Vinayak Bhat (retd) says that the images indicate at least one combined arms brigade has been deployed along the river and the build up has increased over the past few days.
> 
> As reported by ET, Chinese troops have intruded up to 3 km in the Galwan area and are dominating the heights that threatens the strategic Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road. Col Bhat (retd) says that the intention of the Chinese could possibly be to attempt and capture the entire Galwan valley and its confluence point with the Shyok river, along which the Indian road runs.
> 
> Similar reports of a continued build up near the Gogra post, where the Chinese side has infiltrated at least 2 km across the LAC, are coming in even as the Indian side had made adequate adjustments on its side of the border.
> 
> The Gogra post has also been brought under Chinese artillery range after the PLA moved ahead and deployed at least 12 guns on its side of the border. A tough situation also continues at the Finger area along Pangong Tso lake and the Depsang plains where PLA troops have been deployed in strength.
> 
> Sources said that the occupation of Finger 4 — located over 5 km inside Indian claimed territory — continues at strength with bunkers at the crest and the base of the finger manned by Chinese soldiers with high powered rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Shawnee said:


> Look at the *band-aid* on his hand. Putting a bandaid on the right hand of a pilot is not accidental. It is *humiliation*.
> 
> When India decided to defuse the skirmish with Pakistan, his deterrence was lost. Now another piece of deterrence was lost against China.
> 
> Deterrence is national security.
> ......


India is not capable of deterrence. India is lucky your neighbors are all rational and peace loving nation who knows how to restrain. If not, they would have roll over new Delhi in no time. 

20 Indian soldier killed with 0 Chinese dead are just a small reminder for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

faithfulguy said:


> even if Chinese tanks roll into New Dehli, Chinese public won’t care as the opponent is India. So China will not escalate the conflict with India. As its a no win situation.



Same, even if we Nuke CCP whole, we won't shed a tear as it's the commies.


----------



## GamoAccu

The latest news is Indian soldiers dead is at 23 confirmed. Since is +3, will the Indian news media increase the causalities on the Chinese side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

Chinese silence speaks volumes, they are a propaganda obsessed country, they would never leave a one sided outcome in a conflict vs India without utilising it thoroughly.

India can’t hide Its casualties cos we are a democratic republic, unlike the one party dictatorship that is China.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
Brutal take down 



GamoAccu said:


> The latest news is Indian soldiers dead is at 23 confirmed. Since is +3, will the Indian news media increase the causalities on the Chinese side?



Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.

Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

pothead said:


> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.



You are Hindu theocracy masquerading as a democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pothead

Clutch said:


> You are Hindu theocracy masquerading as a democracy.



Since you did not even begin to comprehend my post & I doubt you ever will....
Anyway, if It it makes you sleep - sure, why not.


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
> Brutal take down
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.
> 
> Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.


So democracy India on press freedom is ranked #142, behind Sudan.
https://rsf.org/en/ranking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Clutch said:


> You are Hindu theocracy masquerading as a democracy.



Hindia is Hindu mobocracy.

Gods other than God of Islam are simply not real. Hindia cant be a theocracy therefore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> Same, even if we Nuke CCP whole, we won't shed a tear as it's the commies.


Lol.. yes, China don't have nuke while India has nuke. We are so scared. 

You know when someone mention using nuke means they lose the fight in using conventional means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

दर्द कहाँ तक पाला जाए...
युद्ध कहाँ तक टाला जाए...
तू भी है राणा का वंशज...
फेंक जहाँ तक भाला जाए...


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
> Brutal take down
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.
> 
> Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.


You are covering your defeat, just like you did last year when you pretended to shoot down an f 16
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282


----------



## Safriz

Another fantastic tea for India. Thus time from the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273471554223878144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
> Brutal take down
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.
> 
> Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.


Few thousands in 60 km area? Have India nuked that area?


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> Same, even if we Nuke CCP whole, we won't shed a tear as it's the commies.


Of course you won’t be able to shed tears anymore because you will all be in hell due to nuclear attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
> Brutal take down
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.
> 
> Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.


Desperate indian keep try paint lies of Chinese casualty when not a single Chinese is killed. The Chinese refuse to reveal any data on casualty is to avoid further humiliation on India. Indian repeat intrusion are predictable and always use the same old route. Looks like Indian soldiers never study the art of war. The Chinese decide to go for a brutal ambush to teach the intruding Indian soldiers a lesson. Baton aim straight for the head instead of legs or back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

j20611 said:


> You are covering your defeat, just like you did last year when you pretended to shoot down an f 16
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282



WHAT?

Did someone sell you lot that you did not lose your F16?
Oh my...the delusions..


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

j20611 said:


> Of course you won’t be able to shed tears anymore because you will all be in hell due to nuclear attack



These Indians never learn things. Leave it bro, u wasting your time to educate them. They are already celebrating killing of 43 Chinese soldiers.

All newspaper and TV channels are peddling same fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273441987450957824
> Brutal take down
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are a democracy, good or bad, news will be shared.
> 
> Unlike tinpot dictatorship which shamefully hides over 100 casualties and few hundreds more missing.



why not claim entire china is missing? that was an ambush your soldiers were captive and tortured get over from your Bollywood hangover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Did someone sell you lot that you did not lose your F16?
> Oh my...the delusions..


Show proof or show bobs and vagene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Aaloo Tikki said:


> These Indians never learn things. Leave it bro, u wasting your time to educate them. They are already celebrating killing of 43 Chinese soldiers.


The Chinese might reveal the whole assault video in later stage when these Indian make wild claim and chest beating to lie to rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

j20611 said:


> Show proof or show bobs and vagene



haven't you seen engine of mig21 as a proof, or AMRAAM fired on Sukhois as a proof, or that F16 naswar as a proof? Still asking for proof, how delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Beast said:


> The Chinese might reveal the whole assault video in later stage when these Indian make wild claim and chest beating to lie to rest of the world.



It's the only way forward, otherwise Wikipedia will be filled with this.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

fitpOsitive said:


> Few thousands in 60 km area? Have India nuked that area?



60 km is nothing if you ask me!

But it will blow China and India relationship and it will be very much costly to China.... Because it will go many decades... During the time of economy war... China will completely lost Indian market and business... Might 60 billion is nothing for China but India knows the value and you know better than us because you reach to IMF for only 5-6 billions


----------



## j20611

Wikki019 said:


> haven't you seen engine of mig21 as a proof, or AMRAAM fired on Sukhois as a proof, or that F16 naswar as a proof? Still asking for proof, how delusional.


I agree there’s lots of proof of mig flanker getting splashed but none about the f 16


----------



## kursed

Indians take their bollywood so seriously, they have turned their lives into a bollywood story - where everything works in a linear fashion. When it was said that 3 Indian soldiers were killed, the number of Chinese cas was 5. When the number of Indian KIAs rose to 20, now there are 43 Chinese casualties.

I literally have never seen a more stupid bunch of people, all in one place. As per them, Chinese are evacuating casualties via choppers in the dead of the night, landing in narrow valleys at 14000 ft - which Indians have been 'monitoring'. Imagine that! 

Their technical arm cannot monitor Chinese forces amassing but can break into encrypted Chinese comms now.

How absolutely mad stupid do you have to be, to believe in this crap? Abhinandan does not fire a single missile, yet he's dropped a F-16. His comms were jammed but ground control heard him fire a 'Fox 3'.

You lot are really living in a lala land.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pothead

Wikki019 said:


> why not claim entire china is missing? that was an ambush your soldiers were captive and tortured get over from your Bollywood hangover.



Well, your claims are yours and my claims are mine.

yes, we were ambushed,
Yes, we lost soldiers,
Also yes, Chinese lost 100+ and still searching for hundreds more.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Novice09 said:


> दर्द कहाँ तक पाला जाए...
> युद्ध कहाँ तक टाला जाए...
> तू भी है राणा का वंशज...
> फेंक जहाँ तक भाला जाए...
> 
> View attachment 642694


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273491079338196992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

pothead said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Did someone sell you lot that you did not lose your F16?
> Oh my...the delusions..


I suggest cutting back on that grass you are smoking a litte its casing your brain to melt


----------



## pothead

kursed said:


> Indians take their bollywood so seriously, they have turned their lives into a bollywood story - where everything works in a linear fashion. When it was said that 3 Indian soldiers were killed, the number of Chinese cas was 5. When the number of Indian KIAs rose to 20, now there are 43 Chinese casualties.
> 
> I literally have never seen a more stupid bunch of people, all in one place. As per them, Chinese are evacuating casualties via choppers in the dead of the night, landing in narrow valleys at 14000 ft - which Indians have been 'monitoring'. Imagine that!
> 
> Their technical arm cannot monitor Chinese forces amassing but can break into encrypted Chinese comms now.
> 
> How absolutely mad stupid do you have to be, to believe in this crap? Abhinandan does not fire a single missile, yet he's dropped a F-16. His comms were jammed but ground control heard him fire a 'Fox 3'.
> 
> You lot are really living in a lala land.



Yeah, your friends call themselves "dragons"..
Try digesting that before you cry on Bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wikki019

kursed said:


> Indians take their bollywood so seriously, they have turned their lives into a bollywood story - where everything works in a linear fashion. When it was said that 3 Indian soldiers were killed, the number of Chinese cas was 5. When the number of Indian KIAs rose to 20, now there are 43 Chinese casualties.
> 
> I literally have never seen a more stupid bunch of people, all in one place. As per them, Chinese are evacuating casualties via choppers in the dead of the night, landing in narrow valleys at 14000 ft - which Indians have been 'monitoring'. Imagine that!
> 
> Their technical arm cannot monitor Chinese forces amassing but can break into encrypted Chinese comms now.
> 
> How absolutely mad stupid do you have to be, to believe in this crap? Abhinandan does not fire a single missile, yet he's dropped a F-16. His comms were jammed but ground control heard him fire a 'Fox 3'.
> 
> You lot are really living in a lala land.



and it all starts with a fake WhatsApp message of some random Rajesh sitting in a call centre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

In arduis fidelis said:


> I suggest cutting back on that grass you are smoking a litte its casing your brain to melt



I suggest you stop doing that,
then the reality will be clearer.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

j20611 said:


> Show proof or show bobs and vagene


----------



## zhxy

*SUN TZU
"*_There is no instance of a nation benefiting from prolonged warfare"_



S10 said:


> The real question is whether it is worth the effort, lives and resources to fight a major war over a few dozen square kilometers in the middle of the Himalayas. India is China's sixth largest trading partner, and will probably be top three in a decade. If not, then we're going to have these minor skirmishes every few years as a norm. I don't see either side making any major concessions.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Chinese weapon of mass destruction. Curtsey Ajai Shukla


----------



## In arduis fidelis

pothead said:


> I suggest you stop doing that,
> then the reality will be clearer.


I never claimed to be an avid user, on the contrary


----------



## HAIDER

Jugger said:


> Chinese silence speaks volumes, they are a propaganda obsessed country, they would never leave a one sided outcome in a conflict vs India without utilising it thoroughly.
> 
> India can’t hide Its casualties cos we are a democratic republic, unlike the one party dictatorship that is China.


India will try to cash the situation to gain vote for UNSC seat. If India claim the fall of Battalion commander then imagine the Indian loss. Chinese hit the heart of command and control.


----------



## Rafi

Serious miscalculation by the enemy, China fcked 'em up with extreme prejudice.

Intel exchange was seamless, regarding tactical ops by the adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wikki019

pothead said:


> Well, your claims are yours and my claims are mine.
> 
> yes, we were ambushed,
> Yes, we lost soldiers,
> Also yes, Chinese lost 100+ and still searching for hundreds more.



when your soldiers were held captive, tortured and then killed. And the Chinese still lost 100+, then there must be a Vedic divine intervention. Other than that I see no possibility of your claims to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273474991980511233

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Chinese weapon of mass destruction. Curtsey Ajai Shukla


It's scary.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

Wikki019 said:


> when your soldiers were held captive, tortured and then killed. And the Chinese still lost 100+, then there must be a Vedic divine intervention. Other than that I see no possibility of your claims to be true.


His source is 10000 year old cow piss Indian internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273491079338196992


If india starts shooting, Chinese army will solve the border issue once and for all by pushing India out of the Chinese claim line. I've seen the satellite photos. Chinese army has way more deployed then India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Rafi said:


> Serious miscalculation by the enemy, China fcked up with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Intel exchange was seamless, regarding tactical ops by the adversary.



Asalam Alikum, bro, 

you're really itching us...Plz tell us what exactly happened?

Indians went up there to dismantle Chinese camp? got ambushed by already prepared Chinese?

total number of KIAs on Indian side?

Any hint?

A joint ops by Pak and China?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273491079338196992



Blunt marks!! The dudes fcking head was caved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Beast said:


> India is not capable of deterrence. India is lucky your neighbors are all rational and peace loving nation who knows how to restrain. If not, they would have roll over new Delhi in no time.
> 
> 20 Indian soldier killed with 0 Chinese dead are just a small reminder for india.


Your nation's mouthpiece claimed to have casualties of PLA. Your armies chopper was transporting fallen soldiers bodies from the location and our army in goodwill gesture did not shoot it down even after it entered our airspace. We are proud of our Army who charged up the cliff in dark night with melee and inflicted heavy casualties despite being outnumbered. Showing raw courage and determination to defend the nation.
You want hint? your newspaper and spokesperson wanted our establishment to punish those who were involved in the Monday's brawl..


----------



## Hareeb

Indian defence analyst: India doesn't have a battle hardened army. Fighting militants doesn't necessarily give you an experience to fight a standard army. We are not ready to fight a two-front war against China and Pakistan as they always work together. To break their alliance in this situation, we must extend a hand of friendship to one of our adversary. China is not an option -she doesn't consider us as equal; we should start dialogue with Pakistan immediately. 
The current situation on LAC needs to come to an end asap. The world is watching this matter closely especially the west and US. They have invested too much on us. If the situation prolongs, they'll know we are not ready to take on China in near future; it will effect our diplomatic relations with China, Pakistan and USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mugwop

Bouncer said:


> Its actually dangerous for the entire region and world. A nuclear armed nation using blatant false lies to mislead its population and incite hate against others. Eerily similar to beginnings of Nazi Germany.


Except nazi's were smart about it,These guys can't stop contradicting themselves over and over again.


----------



## pothead

casual said:


> If india starts shooting, Chinese army will solve the border issue once and for all by pushing India out of the Chinese claim line. I've seen the satellite photos. Chinese army has way more deployed then India.



No problem, we will start shooting match in Indian ocean, 

It will be free willy over the waters 

Oh & good luck Pushing India, really...good luck.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

casual said:


> If india starts shooting, Chinese army will solve the border issue once and for all by pushing India out of the Chinese claim line. I've seen the satellite photos. Chinese army has way more deployed then India.



All power to Pakistan and China to fight big bad elephant


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

I just got an update from one of my friend ( can't tell his position and name).

India government has directed to army that make the lac tense till the situation not get resolved.
No compromised, if it will not get resolved then follows will be trade, economy and others... 

The situation will never be restored then.. And relationship will be worsen


----------



## Wikki019

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361



Indians always take the weapon they have been beaten with as a war trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## zhxy

It is an ancient Chinese weapon



Aaloo Tikki said:


> It's scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rafi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Asalam Alikum, bro,
> 
> you're really itching us...Plz tell us what exactly happened?
> 
> Indians went up there to dismantle Chinese camp? got ambushed by already prepared Chinese?
> 
> total number of KIAs on Indian side?
> 
> Any hint?
> 
> A joint ops by Pak and China?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Rafi said:


>



Got the answer...That smile says everything

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I just got an update from one of my friend ( can't tell his position and name).
> 
> India government has directed to army that make the lac tense till the situation not get resolved.
> No compromised, if it will not get resolved then follows will be trade, economy and others...
> 
> The situation will never be restored then.. And relationship will be worsen



same old shit.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Rafi said:


> Blunt marks!! The dudes fcking head was caved in.


Is there any link where pictures can be found?


----------



## Zohair Alam

pothead said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Did someone sell you lot that you did not lose your F16?
> 
> Oh my...the delusions..



We are actually thinking of accepting news of downing F16 every next day from the randian media.

Just what you guys gonna do afterwards when the tally of downe F16s reaches 76 in the next 6 months?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

zhxy said:


> It is an ancient Chinese weapon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642698


 
Guy holding the weapon is looking more dengerous than weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273474778767163394

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

Aaloo Tikki said:


> These Indians never learn things. Leave it bro, u wasting your time to educate them. They are already celebrating killing of 43 Chinese soldiers.
> 
> All newspaper and TV channels are peddling same fake news.


Why are you having Indian flags???


----------



## Mugwop

Gandhi G in da house said:


> US intelligence says 35 Chinis slaughtered like swine that night. No wonder Chinis are licking their wounds in silence.


How did indian soldiers manage to slay 35 chinese while running away and hiding in water?



Jugger said:


> Chinese silence speaks volumes, they are a propaganda obsessed country, they would never leave a one sided outcome in a conflict vs India without utilising it thoroughly.
> 
> India can’t hide Its casualties cos we are a democratic republic, unlike the one party dictatorship that is China.


Normal folk won't take their silence for weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Joe Shearer said:


> They already did. Nothing much left to do, what escalation will there be?


Any escalation will have to be from the Indian side, if they choose to. China is further emboldened by the inaction of IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

drunken-monke said:


> Why are you having Indian flags???


I am Tarek Fateh.


----------



## S10

Indian logic:

- Outnumbered
- Ambushed
- Tossed over cliffs and froze to death
- Somehow inflicted twice the casualties on the side with numerical advantage and pre-planning?

Sounds like bad Bollywood movie script. Was there singing and dancing in the middle of the brawl?

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Wikki019 said:


> same old shit.



No, not this time at all.

Modi scheduled at meeting on Saturday...

Why not yesterday or day before yesterday!

Because they are waiting for an update from on going talks if it get completely failed then further decisions will come as follow ups...


----------



## kursed

Yes, India is totally walking up the escalation ladder by sending 500 riot gear shields and gear to the LAC. =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No, not this time at all.
> 
> Modi scheduled at meeting on Saturday...
> 
> Why not yesterday or day before yesterday!
> 
> Because they are waiting for an update from on going talks if it get completely failed then further decisions will come as follow ups...


When we are starting Beheadings in LAC, it will be big morale booster for IA.


----------



## Rafi

Wikki019 said:


> Indians always take the weapon they have been beaten with as a war trophy
> View attachment 642699



Like a participant of a gangbang, keeping a used condom as a keepsake.



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Is there any link where pictures can be found?



No Chinese have been showing stuff to Pakistani colleagues but for the time being the Chinese are requesting for them not to be released to the general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

S10 said:


> Indian logic:
> 
> - Outnumbered
> - Ambushed
> - Tossed over cliffs and froze to death
> - Somehow inflicted twice the casualties on the side with numerical advantage and pre-planning?
> 
> Sounds like bad Bollywood movie script. Was there singing and dancing in the middle of the brawl?



It just not about casualties... Its about Chinese trying to change at ground level..

Any territory chances are not acceptable..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

kursed said:


> Yes, India is totally walking up the escalation ladder by sending 500 riot gear shields and gear to the LAC. =)


They have taking help from Hurriyat Conference. Big IA contract for Hurriyat to train them on stone pelting..

For lynching Go Rakshaka are getting recruited as trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Raj-Hindustani said:


> 60 km is nothing if you ask me!
> 
> But it will blow China and India relationship and it will be very much costly to China.... Because it will go many decades... During the time of economy war... China will completely lost Indian market and business... Might 60 billion is nothing for China but India knows the value and you know better than us because you reach to IMF for only 5-6 billions


That's one sided story. 
Can you stop buying Chinese completely?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Rafi

Aaloo Tikki said:


> I am Tarek Fateh.



Hi uncle tarek, you old puff.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S10

Raj-Hindustani said:


> It just jot about casualties... Its about Chinese trying to change at ground level..
> 
> Any territory chances are not acceptable..


Switch out "Chinese" with "Indian" and the same accusation can be directed at you.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

fitpOsitive said:


> That's one sided story.
> Can you stop buying Chinese completely?




Nope, it's better to keep business as usual. LOC approach should be applied here, eye for an eye.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

fitpOsitive said:


> That's one sided story.
> Can you stop buying Chinese completely?



No one said, completely...

But Chinese will not get contracts, projects, and slowly slowly dependency will be erase.. It will take 2-3 years.. Minimum.. 

But surely, relationship will be worsen and economy relationship as well


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273299736603197441.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I just got an update from one of my friend ( can't tell his position and name).



His name is USA.

*Designation*: Failing global power.



Raj-Hindustani said:


> India government has directed to army that make the lac tense till the situation not get resolved.



It's okay if you want to hurt yourself.



Raj-Hindustani said:


> No compromised, if it will not get resolved then follows will be trade, economy and others...



But why would you hurt yourself endlessly?


----------



## Mighty Lion

Crystal-Clear said:


> but he wasnt wrong . infact yesterday's incident prooof you wrong . because that incident happens in galwan valley . which was an undisputed indian territory & China "Captured" it on 5 may  .
> .
> .
> you were saying there is no Chinese in indian territory .


Wrong. Todays HD satellite pic released by Reuters showed no Chinese unit across LAC.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

What a pathetic situation for India vis-a-vis China?!?!? If Indians fire a single bullet toward the Chinese they’ll get undone...

If a closest contact hand-to-hand combat has this much effect on India, what’ll happen if a conflict happens in a non-contact fashion using fire power?!? 

The 02-26/7 episode shows the IAF can easily be neutralized! It means almost no choice for the Indians!!! Even Pak can’t help them now....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mighty Lion

Kai Liu said:


> China media is always the winner, while China army is the loser. Period.


Corrected post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No one said, completely...
> 
> But Chinese will not get contracts, projects, and slowly slowly dependency will be erase.. It will take 2-3 years.. Minimum..
> 
> But surely, relationship will be worsen and economy relationship as well


I don't want to break your heart, but see, even Russian S400 has Chinese software. Another aspect, trumps embargoes on China hit Europe very severely. But, you were thinking that if India will not buy China than India will buy European right?
Actually things don't work the way you are thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mighty Lion

fitpOsitive said:


> don't want to break your heart, but see, even Russian S400 has Chinese software


Fake news. I have worked with S-400 manufacturers and it has no Chinese software except maybe ones given to China. Provide source or FO.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273474778767163394



Teeli laganay wala tensions defuse karne aa raha hai. Tab bhi india na samjhay ... Hahaha


----------



## Shawnee

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> What a pathetic situation for India vis-a-vis China?!?!? If Indians fire a single bullet toward the Chinese they’ll get undone...



There is a lesson here:

If you have one billion people, huge land, good economy, Nuke, ICBM, SLBM, good scientists, access to the world military technology, friendship with Russia and US and everybody,

You will FAIL your people, if you lack balls and bow to the bigger guy.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*India China Border News Live Updates: Major General level talks between India-China today*
Major General level talks between India and China will be held today at 10:30 am to resolve the issues related to the violent face-off in Galwan area on June 15-16.





https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...force-raise-alert-level/liveblog/76435687.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273500677122260994

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Foreign policy magazine reveals why China hides casualties:*

https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/17/china-downplaying-border-clash-india-military-pla-xi-jinping/


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> But why would you hurt yourself endlessly?



No one saying, it will not impact.. But manageable... As I said, its not going to stop immediately... We don't import food items as well


----------



## Mighty Lion

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273500677122260994


Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
@Beast.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

fitpOsitive said:


> I don't want to break your heart, but see, even Russian S400 has Chinese software. Another aspect, trumps embargoes on China hit Europe very severely. But, you were thinking that if India will not buy China than India will buy European right?
> Actually things don't work the way you are thinking.



Did I say that we both are going for war?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Hanuman soldier casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> Fake news. I have worked with S-400 manufacturers and it has no Chinese software except maybe ones given to China. Provide source or FO.



Provide your source of having worked with S-400 manufacturers. Else shut up.


----------



## Liquidmetal

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.


Fantastic logic, a photograph of a weapon can quickly and shamelessly be extrapolated from 23+ Indian occupiers dead to we won the battle. Indian logic 101. Brilliant. I'll get my conclusions from somewhere else thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

silent_poison said:


> Wrong. Todays HD satellite pic released by Reuters showed no Chinese unit across LAC.


haha dialy dose of sat images to calm the bakhts!!

wah Modi g wah! genius!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Zohair Alam said:


> Provide your source of having worked with S-400 manufacturers. Else shut up.


Provide source of Chinese software in S400 first or FO.


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> Provide source of Chinese software in S400 first or FO.



Give proof of your work credentials with S-400 guys. ISI needs your name, resume, linkedin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

silent_poison said:


> *Foreign policy magazine reveals why China hides casualties:*
> 
> https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/17/china-downplaying-border-clash-india-military-pla-xi-jinping/


chuttar suwarmi what is this obsession with numbers the only thing that matters is who controls the land!


----------



## sinait

Gandhi G in da house said:


> US intelligence says 35 Chinis slaughtered like swine that night. No wonder Chinis are licking their wounds in silence.


SURE.
So when is India going to hold NATIONAL CELEBRATIONS for their VICTORY.
I must say India is VERY GRACIOUS to let the Chinese to continue controlling Galwan Valley after their VICTORY.

Go India Go, SUPA POWA INDIA.
SHOCKING VICTORY DESPITE SISSY LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIANS.
https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
*Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *
.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No one saying, it will not impact.. But manageable... As I said, its not going to stop immediately... We don't import food items as well



Look at your stock market for the day an incident important to nobody in the world happened, then talk.



silent_poison said:


> Too poor pay. I earn twice what even ISI Dg earns.



They dont want to hire you. They want to pick you up.


----------



## Mighty Lion

newb3e said:


> chuttar suwarmi what is this obsession with numbers the only thing that matters is who controls the land!


Satellite images released by Reuters via planetlabs showed not a single Chinese unit across LAC so we still control land.



Zohair Alam said:


> They dont want to hire you. They want to pick you u


They are nit strong enough to pick up a 6'9" tall guy


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> They are nit strong enough to pick up a 6'9" tall guy



When an indian claim something on the internet, they are exact opposites in real life. Shut up now Mr 4'3" who doesnt know S-400 or Sino-Russian collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crystal-Clear

silent_poison said:


> Wrong. Todays HD satellite pic released by Reuters showed no Chinese unit across LAC.


so galwam is back in india ? lol 
.
.
no .


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Jugger said:


> Chinese silence speaks volumes, they are a propaganda obsessed country, they would never leave a one sided outcome in a conflict vs India without utilising it thoroughly.
> 
> India can’t hide Its casualties cos we are a democratic republic, unlike the one party dictatorship that is China.


But I know for a fact that India hid the death counts in 1999 Kargil and many other conflicts. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## newb3e

silent_poison said:


> Satellite images released by Reuters via planetlabs showed not a single Chinese unit across LAC so we still control land.
> 
> 
> They are nit strong enough to pick up a 6'9" tall guy


okay india controls every corner of the world! bc perception internet keh aagaay tum log sochtay he nai!

chankya keh chumpo bas internet aur bukwas may jeetna hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.


Couldn’t hold the weapons, there was too much loser Indian pows they had to restrain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Crystal-Clear said:


> so galwam is back in india ? lol
> .
> .
> no .


Yes. Which is why no one a can spot a single Chinese position or vehicle or even a tent on Indian side of LAC in latest Sat images. The June 15 clash happened as Indian troops mistakenly crossed into China side of LAC


----------



## In arduis fidelis

silent_poison said:


> They are nit strong enough to pick up a 6'9" tall guy


Compensating much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

A moment of honesty, I used to think India actually is some mighty power.

But, first Doklam, then 27th Feb., and now this Galwan incidents have changed my mind.

They are pathetic. From Govt. level to military level to media to their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> Look at your stock market for the day an incident important to nobody in the world happened, then talk.
> .



Sorry, you completely don't understand what I am saying.

Let me take another examples, Pakistan is unable to stop medical import from India even government wants to do so?

Do you know why? Can Pakistan medical industry sustain without import? 

The answer is very simple, everything is possible and there will be impacts as well. 

The same reason it is being done by taking sometime! I already said that immediately no trade ban or anything but economy relationship will be worsen... For sure.. India will manage and China even can easily but China will loose Indian market.


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zohair Alam said:


> *Is colonel aur babu jesay Pakistan main garbage-collector hotay hain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance. Vengeance of APS children has just begun.
> 
> *Again, I find it very hard to differentiate between African and indian soldier.*
> 
> 
> 
> India's girlfriend USA is not on the scene. Bhaag gayi.



Please refrain from such narrow minded observations. 

I do wish Kashmir gets freedom from all Indian occupying forces but we must also remember that at the end of the day, the soldiers are doing what the babus in delhi are telling them to do. The policies of occupation and torture of local population are made in delhi's air conditioned rooms, these poor ground soldiers are merely cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

I predict that this won't escalate any further. India will probably conduct a false flag operation and claim many chinese soldiers lives. Even china won't refute this as India still won't get Galwan Valley back. China have achieved their objective. Indian can chest thump all they want on the death of chinese deaths, it won't matter. Modi will sell this back to its population that we have defeated chinese by killing alot of them and their population will take it up, forget this ever happened. China will still retain an important strategic location like Galwan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.



Weird Indian logic, if the Chinese were the ones being beaten to death to the point they couldn't even carry their weapons & had to leave them then how were the Chinese able to take dozens of Indian captives! Did the Chinese (while being beaten) just grab dozens of Indians & start running away with captive Indians on their shoulders from the rest of the Indians that were beating them!

a much more logical explanation would be ,for many (if not most) of the Chinese soldiers up there that was probably the first time they ever killed a person , and the first time they did it it was in such a barbaric way, killing a person with this weapon is probably far much more difficult (emotionaly) than killing a person with a gun or a bomb, the rods were probably covered with blood & little bits of flesh, so naturally some of the Chinese soldiers themselves were disgusted by their own weapon & just threw them at the scene once the engagement was over.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## In arduis fidelis

silent_poison said:


> Yes. Which is why no one a can spot a single Chinese position or vehicle or even a tent on Indian side of LAC in latest Sat images. The June 15 clash happened as Indian troops mistakenly crossed into China side of LAC


So whats all this retaliation talk Modi was giving yesterday? According to you, India killed 43 Chinese. No Chinese on the Indian Side of the LAC. Why do you want retaliation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Here is how the whole thing went down from the Chinese perspective. One of the construction workers involved posted online last night on Weibo.


Chinese construction crew was building camp and bunkers in the disputed zone.
Indian side arrived with anywhere from 60 to 80 men to disrupt project in the evening.
Construction workers tried to run back towards China's line of control. Several got caught and was beaten by Indians.
Workers that made it back to Chinese side summoned back two companies of troops, approximately 200 soldiers. The construction crew also went back with shovels and tools for the upcoming brawl.

Troops attacked Indians with clubs, pipes and sticks. One Indian soldier was killed on the spot in the initial confrontation. I believe that was the Indian battalion commander that was killed. To give him credit, he led his men in front according to the guy that posted.

Outnumbered and surrounded, the other Indian troops tried to hastily retreat down a steep hill. Chinese troops gave chase and toss rocks down the slope at the retreating Indians. Large number of Indians fell down the cliff after being pelted by rocks.
By the time Chinese side stopped, it was already dark. Indian side did not send search parties until higher ranking officers from both sides negotiated a de-escalation process. By the time India sent search parties, several hours had passed.
Some Indian troops froze to death in sub-zero temperatures, or died from their injuries after failing to receive first aid in time.
Chinese side packed up camp and went back to its side of the line after being ordered not to further aggravate the situation. Those severely injured were evacuated by helicopter to field hospitals.
Some Indians troops were captured after the fight ended. They were released quickly as China is not at war with India so it can't keep them as prisoners.
Chinese wounded in the fighting:






The guy also posted the rough casualty figure on the Chinese side, but obviously it might not be completely accurate since he was in the thick of the brawl and hopped up on adrenaline. PM if you want it. I am not going to turn it into a "kill ratio" contest here.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Zohair Alam

PurpleButcher said:


> Please refrain from such narrow minded observations.
> 
> I do wish Kashmir gets freedom from all Indian occupying forces but we must also remember that at the end of the day, *the soldiers are doing what the babus in delhi are telling them to do*. The policies of occupation and torture of local population are made in delhi's air conditioned rooms, these poor ground soldiers are merely cannon fodder.



No. In a democracy, soldiers sign up for military out of their own free choice. indian soldiers sign their own death warrants at the time of joining. There's no pressure to join army. Also they've a choice to resign if they disagree with the air condition walla's in Delhi. Communism is something different.

People are circulating bodies of Nigerian soldiers as indians, and its difficult to tell the difference between the two hence my comment.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

obj 705A said:


> Weird Indian logic, if the Chinese were the ones being beaten to death to the point they couldn't even carry their weapons & had to leave them then how were the Chinese able to take dozens of Indian captives! Did the Chinese (while being beaten) just grab dozens of Indians & start running away with captive Indians on their shoulders from the rest of the Indians that were beating them!
> 
> a much more logical explanation would be ,for many (if not most) of the Chinese soldiers up there that was probably the first time they ever killed a person , and the first time they did it it was in such a barbaric way, killing a person with this weapon is probably far much more difficult (emotionaly) than killing a person with a gun or a bomb, the rods were probably covered with blood & little bits of flesh, so naturally some of the Chinese soldiers themselves were disgusted by their own weapon & just threw them at the scene once the engagement was over.



Pp 15 claim by both countries.
And actually its a undefined border..

Actually, China is not occupied any India land but Chinese army present at pp15 check post is caused for tense situation at border..


----------



## Dungeness

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.



Circular logic fallacy at its best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

zhxy said:


> *SUN TZU
> "*_There is no instance of a nation benefiting from prolonged warfare"_


got to disagree with him on this one (unless he meant in history up to his time).

America has been at war since the 40s and its wealth and empire keeps on growing


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mugwop said:


> How did indian soldiers manage to slay 35 chinese while running away and hiding in water?


Common sense. Not everyone deserted. Some fought. India is a vast and diverse country. India is a dinosaur.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, you completely don't understand what I am saying.
> 
> Let me take another examples, Pakistan is unable to stop medical import from India even government wants to do so?
> 
> Do you know why? Can Pakistan medical industry sustain without import?
> 
> The answer is very simple, everything is possible and there will be impacts as well.
> 
> The same reason it is being done by taking sometime! I already said that immediately no trade ban or anything but economy relationship will be worsen... For sure.. India will manage and China even can easily but China will loose Indian market.



You mix low politics with high politics. Not worth arguing.



Bagheera said:


> Common sense. Not everyone deserted. Some fought. India is a vast and diverse country. India is a dinosaur.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Nature has a strange way to make dinosaurs go extinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> You mix low politics with high politics. Not worth arguing.
> 
> Nature has a strange way to make dinosaurs go extinct.



Not at all!
I given Pakistan example for you reference only.

India and China relationship is just different. But this military conflict end with blow of economically and mutual trust which are between both countries from decades.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273363982494113800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Bagheera said:


> . India is a dinosaur.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



lol - You really are embarrassing- dinosaur slow clumsy and extinct - what a stupid but comparison. Shall I give you a spade so you can dig a bigger grave for yourself.
Think about it - China still on captured land - India lose masses and still no action by big chested Modi? Does it burn you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273363982494113800



Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.

China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.

Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273474778767163394



If this is true, Pompeo trolled India so bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Not at all!
> I given Pakistan example for you reference only.
> 
> India and China relationship is just different. But this military conflict end with blow of economically and mutual trust which are between both countries from decades.



Pakistan does not import medicines from india cause we cant make them but just that its more expedient to import them from whoever is offering for a low price. Private companies sell medicines to Pakistan, not GoI.

First make up your mind what you wanna argue about.


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.



50% correct

There is no way in hell India is powerful and India could not send China to stone age.

But China can send India to stone age, actually anyone can do that, since India is already in stone age.



Aspen said:


> If this is true, Pompeo trolled India so bad



The meeting is about China's new security law in Hong Kong, not for China-India skirmish, which is a very minor issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> Pakistan does not import medicines from india cause we cant make them but juwt that its more expedient to import them from whoever is offering forna low price. Private companies sell medicines to Pakistan, not GoI.
> 
> First make up your mind what you wanna argue about.



Do you understand example! Read properly, why your medical people ask time from imram to stop importing anything from India and why can't they stop immediately?


----------



## steelTalons

Yes your "response" is vary imprassive indeed.. no surgical satrikes, no threats, just 2 minute silences and skype meetings [emoji1787][emoji1787]


Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

doorstar said:


> got to disagree with him on this one (unless he meant in history up to his time).
> 
> *America has been at war since the 40s and its wealth and empire keeps on growing*



LOL

No one is more worried in the world than Trump is.


----------



## atya

Dungeness said:


> Good observation！ Chinese "state controlled" media did report the incident, but without graphic images and inflammatory language, in contrary to their Indian counterpart, therefore, Chinese Gov won't succumb to or be hijacked by public pressure, which could have been potentially instigated or misguided by party with an agenda.
> 
> Being the winner of 1962 border war, Chinese do enjoy psychological advantage over Indians. In Chinese mind, India has never been the primary adversary. Chinese defense enthusiasts did discuss this incident in graphic details on some niche military forums though.


Which forums?? Could you kindly share the links


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> *China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.*
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.



Your response to China is observing a two minutes silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Aspen said:


> If this is true, Pompeo trolled India so bad



Sorry, we don't expect that US will send 7th fleet or something if war will happen between India and China.

US should stay away between China and India conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273363982494113800



Now should we assume a 50 Su-30s down or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

steelTalons said:


> Yes your "response" is vary imprassive indeed.. no surgical satrikes, no threats, just 2 minute silences and skype meetings [emoji1787][emoji1787]



No. Chinese will not let you actually.. They will tell " we will not disclose details of our side"


----------



## Secret Service

what are the actual figures on both sides ? im not following this thread


----------



## zhxy

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.



This is the mind of the intelligent person. 
For weak enemies, use force. For strong enemies, use wisdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Secret Service said:


> what are the actual figures on both sides ? im not following this thread




According to gangu it was 50 indians vs 500 chinese

But 20 indians died and managed to kill 43 chinese by tricking Chinese into jumping off cliff

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

S10 said:


> Here is how the whole thing went down from the Chinese perspective. One of the construction workers involved posted online last night on Weibo.
> 
> 
> Chinese construction crew was building camp and bunkers in the disputed zone.
> Indian side arrived with anywhere from 60 to 80 men to disrupt project in the evening.
> Construction workers tried to run back towards China's line of control. Several got caught and was beaten by Indians.
> Workers that made it back to Chinese side summoned back two companies of troops, approximately 200 soldiers. The construction crew also went back with shovels and tools for the upcoming brawl.
> 
> Troops attacked Indians with clubs, pipes and sticks. One Indian soldier was killed on the spot in the initial confrontation.
> 
> Outnumbered, the other Indian troops tried to hastily retreat down a steep hill. Chinese troops gave chase and toss rocks down the slope at the retreating Indians. Large number of Indians fell down the cliff after being hit by rocks.
> By the time Chinese side stopped, it was already dark. Indian side did not send search parties until higher ranking officers from both sides negotiated a de-escalation process. By the time India sent search parties, several hours had passed.
> Some Indian troops froze to death in sub-zero temperatures, or died from their injuries after failing to receive first aid in time.
> Chinese side packed up camp and went back to its side of the line after being ordered not to further aggravate the situation. Those severely injured were evacuated by helicopter to field hospitals.
> Some Indians troops were captured after the fight ended. They were released quickly as China is not at war with India so it can't keep them as prisoners.
> Chinese wounded in the fighting:


Makes sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.



After Feb 27, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

Secret Service said:


> what are the actual figures on both sides ? im not following this thread



The Chinese said they won't declare casualties as a sign of good will to avoid one side being called a loser while the other a winner, the Indians declared India suffered 20 dead plus (if I'm not mistaken) around a hundred injured, Indian media say the Chinese suffered a total of 43 casualties both killed & injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> After Feb 27, 2019.



Sorry, i will give one more example...

1967 - we beaten to china but we never forget lost in 1962. compare to such a incidents...... 27th Feb even not a comparable to 1% of such incidents... for us, it's a very small incident..

bigger incidents are like 1962, 1965, 1971, 1984 and 1999 etc..


----------



## CIA Mole

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, i will one more example...
> 
> 1967 - we beaten to china but we never forget lost in 1962. compare to such a incidents...... 27th Feb even not a comparable to 1% of such incidents... for us, it's a very small incident..
> 
> bigger incidents are like 1962, 1965, 1971, 1984 and 1999 etc..




indian too pussy to send jets to bomb chinese encampments anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Liquidmetal

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.


Delusions but carry on. No cure for Indiots.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

obj 705A said:


> The Chinese said they won't declare casualties as a sign of good will to avoid one side being called a loser while the other a winner, the Indians declared India suffered 20 dead plus (if I'm not mistaken) around a hundred injured, Indian media say the Chinese suffered a total of 43 casualties both killed & injured.



Correct! officially:
India lost 20 Army man (few more are critically injured).
Chinese - Casualties (not declared the numbers)

Indian media is saying, 43 casualties but even I am not trusting! It is not a official figures from Indian goverment.

But, casualties happened at Chinese side.. that is confirmed.


----------



## pothead

Zohair Alam said:


> Now should we assume a 50 Su-30s down or not?



wait wait,
that guy shared a 8 year old map.

LOL..

Man, just look at the map, Indian states don't look the same for few years now.
That Dumbass shared an old photo and the collective orgasm goes up by a notch.

This in a nutshell is the reality..


----------



## Myth_buster_1

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.



hahahahahahaha

Indians are the type of pu**ies to collect enemy's shells from battlefield and claim it as victory. lol

The reason why India has some of those clubs in possession is because PLA went inside Indian territory and smashed them and then left it their like gangsters while IA was on the run. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

52051 said:


> But China can send India to stone age, actually anyone can do that, since India is already in stone age.



Roast of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

pothead said:


> wait wait,
> that guy shared a 8 year old map.
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Man, just look at the map, Indian states don't look the same for few years now.
> That Dumbass shared an old photo and the collective orgasm goes up by a notch.
> 
> This in a nutshell is the reality..



So you endorse blackout in Karachi (that didnt happen) amounted to crash of Pak F-16 (which has its own power generation)? 

Hormones dont exist in 1.4 billion but exist on 0.2 billion people. Yeah, right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mk-313

SrNair said:


> That too as a part of alliance .
> And it was the USSR that did the tough job.
> US only cares the Japan only.
> 
> Here things are different .They cant even touch Iran



lol sure USSR was stupid enough to do all the heavy lifting and didnt let its name be on the world stage.
.oh lso i forgot it was USSR who threw 2 nuclear bombs and everybody surrender. or or it was USSR who broke itself into 2 dozen countries while being the only superpower rival


ok lets say iran.
sure in operation praying mantis. US didnt destroy half the Iranian Navy
or killed qasem solemani
or caused iranian revolution

or US didnt won korean war,
or war with spain and took puerto rico, and guam
or war with mexico and won california
or war in 1812 with british empire (your masters at the time) and won
or barbary war with ottman empire and won
or the bosnian war
or war with grenada and occupied it
or war with iraq
or the gulf war when iraq invaded kuwait
or war with panama and won
or cold war with USSR and broke it
and you know, 2 world wars

again what do we know weve never fought a proper war like india having your asses kicked by a smaller country. or you know by the chinese in 62, or in 1947 when that smaller country took 1/3 of kashmir. our record is not as stellar as yours


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273522175266390016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, i will give one more example...
> 
> 1967 - we beaten to china but we never forget lost in 1962. compare to such a incidents...... 27th Feb even not a comparable to 1% of such incidents... for us, it's a very small incident..
> 
> bigger incidents are like 1962, 1965, 1971, 1984 and 1999 etc..



You don't beat China in 1967, in wiki maybe, but that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Accountant

Seems a much logical story


S10 said:


> Here is how the whole thing went down from the Chinese perspective. One of the construction workers involved posted online last night on Weibo.
> 
> 
> Chinese construction crew was building camp and bunkers in the disputed zone.
> Indian side arrived with anywhere from 60 to 80 men to disrupt project in the evening.
> Construction workers tried to run back towards China's line of control. Several got caught and was beaten by Indians.
> Workers that made it back to Chinese side summoned back two companies of troops, approximately 200 soldiers. The construction crew also went back with shovels and tools for the upcoming brawl.
> 
> Troops attacked Indians with clubs, pipes and sticks. One Indian soldier was killed on the spot in the initial confrontation. I believe that was the Indian battalion commander that was killed. To give him credit, he led his men in front according to the guy that posted.
> 
> Outnumbered and surrounded, the other Indian troops tried to hastily retreat down a steep hill. Chinese troops gave chase and toss rocks down the slope at the retreating Indians. Large number of Indians fell down the cliff after being pelted by rocks.
> By the time Chinese side stopped, it was already dark. Indian side did not send search parties until higher ranking officers from both sides negotiated a de-escalation process. By the time India sent search parties, several hours had passed.
> Some Indian troops froze to death in sub-zero temperatures, or died from their injuries after failing to receive first aid in time.
> Chinese side packed up camp and went back to its side of the line after being ordered not to further aggravate the situation. Those severely injured were evacuated by helicopter to field hospitals.
> Some Indians troops were captured after the fight ended. They were released quickly as China is not at war with India so it can't keep them as prisoners.
> Chinese wounded in the fighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy also posted the rough casualty figure on the Chinese side, but obviously it might not be completely accurate since he was in the thick of the brawl and hopped up on adrenaline. PM if you want it. I am not going to turn it into a "kill ratio" contest here.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> You don't beat China in 1967, in wiki maybe, but that's about it.



Pls! there are many international sources. if you want, I will share with you! but still you will not accept, i know!

Example:
*India Pushes China Back*
Continue reading the main story

A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border. The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians. In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.

The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.

But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La. The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.

The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday. Indian news outlets reported that Chinese soldiers had also been killed, but Beijing was tight-lipped.

Chinese troops in Tibet opened artillery fire across a Himalayan pass on Indian Army positions in Sikkim.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/world/asia/india-china-border-clashes.html


----------



## fitpOsitive

silent_poison said:


> Fake news. I have worked with S-400 manufacturers and it has no Chinese software except maybe ones given to China. Provide source or FO.


Well, I have a source, but ask politely first. Or FCUK OFF.


----------



## Zohair Alam

fitpOsitive said:


> Well, I have a source, but ask politely first. Or FCUK OFF.



Dont give him much attention. He's a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Did I say that we both are going for war?


I thought you said between the lines. 
But anyway, Kashmir is gone. Either India will solve it with Pakistan or China will settle it alone. And to be honest, if China occupies Kashmir, I personally will support it.


----------



## The Accountant

52051 said:


> 50% correct
> 
> There is no way in hell India is powerful and India could not send China to stone age.
> 
> But China can send India to stone age, actually anyone can do that, since India is already in stone age.
> 
> 
> 
> The meeting is about China's new security law in Hong Kong, not for China-India skirmish, which is a very minor issue.


Well all the nuclear armed countries have capability to send any of the adversary to stone age. 

Nuclear weapons are the weapons of desperation and if it comes to survival India will not hesitate to use the last weapon. ITs like if I go down I will take you with me.

However, in conventional warfare India is far behind China


----------



## zhxy

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> *China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.*
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.



Some might may call this cowardice but it is not wrong. After all only a fool would go into a battle he knows he has zero chance of winning which would just waste tons of resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273524464316084224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mk-313

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.




is that why they shot down your jet and were serving your pilot very very slurpy tea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Pls! there are many international sources. if you want, I will share with you! but still you will not accept, i know!
> 
> Example:
> *India Pushes China Back*
> Continue reading the main story
> 
> A scuffle broke out when Indian troops began laying barbed wire along what they recognized as the border. The scuffles soon escalated when a Chinese military unit began firing artillery shells at the Indians. In the ensuing conflict, more than 150 Indians and 340 Chinese were killed.
> 
> The clashes in September and October 1967 in those passes would later be considered the second all-out war between China and India.
> 
> But India prevailed, destroying Chinese fortifications in Nathu La and pushing them farther back into their territory near Cho La. The change in positions, however, meant that China and India each had different and conflicting ideas about the location of the Line of Actual Control.
> 
> The fighting was the last time that troops on either side would be killed — until the skirmishes in the Galwan Valley on Tuesday. Indian news outlets reported that Chinese soldiers had also been killed, but Beijing was tight-lipped.
> 
> Chinese troops in Tibet opened artillery fire across a Himalayan pass on Indian Army positions in Sikkim.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/world/asia/india-china-border-clashes.html



Yes, American source is just as reliable, for instance this one:



> Chinese soldiers opened fire, injuring Lt Colonel Rai Singh. Indian soldiers retaliated by attacking the Chinese post, but they suffered a heavy casualty.
> 
> *Soon, Indian artillery fire turned the tide and over 300 PLA soldiers were killed.*
> 
> On September 12, New Delhi extended a note of unconditional ceasefire across the Sikkim-Tibet border which was rejected by China.
> 
> *However, China had learnt a lesson in exchange of heavy casualty. On September 15, it handed over bodies of Indian soldiers, along with their arms and ammunition.*


https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/othe...what-happened-in-nathu-la-in-1967/ar-BB15CkmO


*India use artilleries to kill 300 Chinese soldiers, yet the Chinese have to return the bodies of indian soldiers and their arms and ammos, then how could they know their artilleary killed 300 Chinese soldiers when they cannot even have the courage to the collect their own died bodies*?

And all I forgot, by your logic, if it is the Chinese who invade the Indians first, how could they need to return your bodies and weapons and ammos when they retreated if you have successfully pushed them back? *do they take your dead bodies when retreat?*

*So I guess the Indians back then is just like the Indians now, very good at telling illogical stories to the media.*

IQ 80 is real

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

zhxy said:


> Some might may call this cowardice but it is not wrong. After all only a fool would go into a battle he knows he has zero chance of winning which would just waste tons of resources.



Brother! I said in a one sentence.

There is no doubt that china is more powerful than India at all fonrts "economical, military etc". but India is also not a weak country at all.

If both big country will engage military than it will not cost to both countries only but will impact to rest of the world. 

The same reason the Chinese always say that we will resolve the all issues by talk. But, if anyone will try to chnage the situation at ground level than it will not be good for some kind of trust which are established from past many years. 

Now, Chinese has to decide " What they want". our side, we are vry clear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

silent_poison said:


> Indian troops have managed to capture Chinese weapons means PLA got thrashed so hard they had to flee leaving their wepaons behind.
> @Beast.


Or they pulled it out of a dead man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> Yes, American source is just as reliable, for instance this one:



I told you, if i will start sharing internation sources than you will not accept... even I can provide from other countries. So leave it!


----------



## Mk-313

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.




you know alot of you have your heads in their own ***. you people arent jack shit but your egos touch the sky

You couldnt send your smaller neighrbour with s $5billion budget into any age. yet youre gona send the country who is now at the verge of rivaling the US, a $100 billion more in military spending, way more technologically advance country into stone age? Yeah i dont think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

doorstar said:


> got to disagree with him on this one (unless he meant in history up to his time).
> 
> America has been at war since the 40s and its wealth and empire keeps on growing


I disagree. America would've been a lot better off without wars like Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan. The reason its wealth and "empire" is growing has more to do so with its economics than warfare ... think about how much better this country would be if it were not for the two Middle East Wars?



Raj-Hindustani said:


> Brother! I said in a one sentence.
> 
> There is no doubt that china is more powerful than India at all fonrts "economical, military etc". but India is also not a weak country at all.
> 
> If both big country will engage military than it will not cost to both countries only but will impact to rest of the world.
> 
> The same reason the Chinese always say that we will resolve the all issues by talk. But, if anyone will try to chnage the situation at ground level than it will not be good for some kind of trust which are established from past many years.
> 
> Now, Chinese has to decide " What they want". our side, we are vry clear...


Unless India stops the infrastructure construction I doubt any pullback will be done by the Chinese side ... the Chinese are just doing what India did in Doklam. If anything India has more to lose in this confrontation and Modi knows this, he's not stupid. More than likely he will stop construction and the Chinese will pull back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Mk-313 said:


> you know alot of you have your heads in their own ***. you people arent jack shit but your egos touch the sky
> 
> You couldnt send your smaller neighrbour with s $5billion budget into any age. yet youre gona send the country who is now at the verge of rivaling the US, a $100 billion more in military spending, way more technologically advance country into stone age? Yeah i dont think so



Sorry! I am not interested to talk about Pakistan on this thread (I would like to stay on topic). we are talking here about big two powerful countries.


----------



## 52051

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I told you, if i will start sharing internation sources than you will not accept... even I can provide from other countries. So leave it!



*At that time there is no picture no phone no social networks, unless they have battlefield reporter there, whatever they get is from your Indian's mouth* (certainly not form Chinese since at that time Chinese and Americans at war in Vietnam), get it?

I am sure if today's event happened in 1967, you will brag that you killed 2000 Chinese with artiellary

According to the details you disclosed to the west:

*India use artilleries to kill 300 Chinese soldiers, yet the Chinese have to return the bodies of indian soldiers and their arms and ammos, then how could they know their artilleary killed 300 Chinese soldiers when they cannot even have the courage to the collect their own died bodies*?

And all I forgot, by your logic, if it is the Chinese who invade the Indians first, how could they need to return your bodies and weapons and ammos when they retreated if you have successfully pushed them back? *do they take your dead bodies when retreat?*

*So I guess the Indians back then is just like the Indians now, very good at telling illogical stories to the media.*

IQ 80 is real

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mk-313

Figaro said:


> I disagree. America would've been a lot better off without wars like Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan. The reason its wealth and "empire" is growing has more to do so with its economics than warfare ... think about how much better this country would be if it were not for the two Middle East Wars?



true, US spent $2 trillion on war in afghanistan. imagine that $2 trillion were to spend on the domestic GDp with a marginal 5% growth would yield close to $4 trillion in economic wealth for the US


----------



## maverick1977

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry! I am not interested to talk about Pakistan. we are talking here about big two powerful countries.



sorry reality check, one powerful country, don't try to elevate tour stature when u are not in that league.. nice try


----------



## Figaro

Mk-313 said:


> true, US spent $2 trillion on war in afghanistan. imagine that $2 trillion were to spend on the domestic GDp with a marginal 5% growth would yield close to $4 trillion in economic wealth for the US


Taxpayer dollars in the US are wasted on useless things ... so basically the US has had marginal development in the past two decades. If you visited the US back in the 90s, its not much different at all versus today. At least back then everything was new ...


----------



## Mk-313

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry! I am not interested to talk about Pakistan on this thread (I would like to stay on topic). we are talking here about big two powerful countries.



lol youre proving my point. you are not a "big powerful country" if a smaller country embarrased you militarily and for 70 years has been a pain in ur *** and you couldnt jack shit to it.


----------



## Figaro

52051 said:


> *At that time there is no picture no phone no social networks, unless they have battlefield reporter there, whatever they get is from your Indian's mouth* (certainly not form Chinese since at that time Chinese and Americans at war in Vietnam), get it?
> 
> I am sure if today's event happened in 1967, you will brag that you killed 2000 Chinese with artiellary
> 
> According to the details you disclosed to the west:
> 
> *India use artilleries to kill 300 Chinese soldiers, yet the Chinese have to return the bodies of indian soldiers and their arms and ammos, then how could they know their artilleary killed 300 Chinese soldiers when they cannot even have the courage to the collect their own died bodies*?
> 
> And all I forgot, by your logic, if it is the Chinese who invade the Indians first, how could they need to return your bodies and weapons and ammos when they retreated if you have successfully pushed them back? *do they take your dead bodies when retreat?*
> 
> *So I guess the Indians back then is just like the Indians now, very good at telling illogical stories to the media.*
> 
> IQ 80 is real


I'm starting to think the Indian side just invented the 1967 incident or heavily exaggerated the Chinese casualties just to soothe their 1962 defeat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

52051 said:


> *At that time there is no picture no phone no social networks, unless they have battlefield reporter there, whatever they get is from your Indian's mouth* (certainly not form Chinese since at that time Chinese and Americans at war in Vietnam), get it?
> 
> I am sure if today's event happened in 1967, you will brag that you killed 2000 Chinese with artiellary
> 
> According to the details you disclosed to the west:
> 
> *India use artilleries to kill 300 Chinese soldiers, yet the Chinese have to return the bodies of indian soldiers and their arms and ammos, then how could they know their artilleary killed 300 Chinese soldiers when they cannot even have the courage to the collect their own died bodies*?
> 
> And all I forgot, by your logic, if it is the Chinese who invade the Indians first, how could they need to return your bodies and weapons and ammos when they retreated if you have successfully pushed them back? *do they take your dead bodies when retreat?*
> 
> *So I guess the Indians back then is just like the Indians now, very good at telling illogical stories to the media.*
> 
> IQ 80 is real



Please leave it , Man! you will not accept i told you!


----------



## atya

PurpleButcher said:


> Please refrain from such narrow minded observations.
> 
> I do wish Kashmir gets freedom from all Indian occupying forces but we must also remember that at the end of the day, the soldiers are doing what the babus in delhi are telling them to do. The policies of occupation and torture of local population are made in delhi's air conditioned rooms, these poor ground soldiers are merely cannon fodder.


Sorry that is a load of BS. Are you telling me that every rape and child and youth killed in cold blood was planned in an air conditioned room. These soldiers are savages and rapists and deserve worse and I hope it's coming to get them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry! I am not interested to talk about Pakistan on this thread (I would like to stay on topic). we are talking here about big two powerful countries.



One of those two powerful countries is an underdog.


----------



## The Accountant

drunken-monke said:


> Your nation's mouthpiece claimed to have casualties of PLA. Your armies chopper was transporting fallen soldiers bodies from the location and our army in goodwill gesture did not shoot it down even after it entered our airspace. We are proud of our Army who charged up the cliff in dark night with melee and inflicted heavy casualties despite being outnumbered. Showing raw courage and determination to defend the nation.
> You want hint? your newspaper and spokesperson wanted our establishment to punish those who were involved in the Monday's brawl..


And how do you know that those choppers are carrying dead bodies, Injured or are just bringing reinforecement?

You Indians are so hillarious.

By the way care to share the video and snaps of the choppers you are talking about ?


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Now, Chinese has to decide " What they want". our side, we are vry clear...



China already has what it wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

silent_poison said:


> Corrected post.


Typical indian fake media and wiki warrior trick here...
Original:





Faked:




indian media are barking like dogs.. indian army are beaten like dogs...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Accountant

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.


saying a person on Pakistani defense forum. lolzzz

If you dont care about us then why are you here and why more than half of your army is on our borders?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273521150669123591

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

52051 said:


> *India use artilleries to kill 300 Chinese soldiers, yet the Chinese have to return the bodies of indian soldiers and their arms and ammos, then how could they know their artilleary killed 300 Chinese soldiers when they cannot even have the courage to the collect their own died bodies*?


Becuae Chinese killed Lt Col Rai who went there to talk.
But the after war which last 3 days PLA got massacred as we held heights in most sectors.


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273495073909387265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493383755907073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493838712074242


----------



## PDF




----------



## Figaro

Kai Liu said:


> Typical indian fake media and wiki warrior trick here...
> Original:
> View attachment 642716
> 
> Faked:
> View attachment 642715
> 
> indian media are barking like dogs.. indian army are beaten like dogs...lol...


@silent_poison trying to edit someones quote is a new low for trolling ... sigh



silent_poison said:


> Becuae Chinese killed Lt Col Rai who went there to talk.
> But the after war which last 3 days PLA got massacred as we held heights in most sectors.


Keep telling yourself that ... but deep down you know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Microsoft said:


> Rifles might give you guys a better chance against rods and stones.



Oh no! They make such loud noises! Tell me you don't mean that!!


----------



## Smoke



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

*So the Chinese have once again failed to build up on our side of LAC:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273495073909387265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493383755907073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493838712074242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> China already has what it wants.



Not sure if you understand or not! it's not that chinese have occupied any large part of india land.

India and china force stand off is there because of PP15 point. actually, it's a undefined border of both countries.
India has full control till PP 13 but both army used to petrol between PP14, 15, and 16 because there was no permanent bases but claim by both countries.

Now, Chinese are trying to make permanent bases at PP15 and it is not accepted by India. And the same reason is for stand off... here to 15,16 and 17 are highest points... if any permanent Chinese bases than it will not suit to Indian army.

So conclusion is that: not big chances at ground but strategically not good for indian perspective if chinese will make permanent bases at highest points.


----------



## Kai Liu

silent_poison said:


> Becuae Chinese killed Lt Col Rai who went there to talk.
> But the after war which last 3 days PLA got massacred as we held heights in most sectors.


Not by 'intercept' this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642724



There was a C17 as well which took off from Qatar, and then was flying inside Pakistan towards Islamabad....must have landed by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arjunk

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.
> 
> China is more powerful so our response is different and action also.
> 
> Both countries are powerful enough to send each other to stone age.



Your national elections revolve around Pakistan, and your country is obsessed with sniping Pakistani kids across the LoC and calling any internal issue caused by own incompetence a Pakistani terrorist. And India can't do shit to China, as we have seen. China is strong enough to damage the USA, who tf do you think India is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protest_again

Smoke said:


>


Buddy, do you problem understanding the tweets?


----------



## Max

Yeah, Yeah, nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

Why stop there...just dot Indian flags allover China. The only thing visible here is the peaks indian soldiers were thrown off lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Max said:


> Yeah, Yeah, nothing happened.


Just the same way nothing happened in Kashmir. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

I can't see anything but Nathan Ruser mentions in the tweets around 100 Chinese trucks have arrived in the region.


----------



## Zohair Alam

arjunk said:


> Your national elections revolve around Pakistan, and your country is obsessed with sniping Pakistani kids across the LoC and calling any internal issue caused by own incompetence a Pakistani terrorist. And India can't do shit to China, as we have seen. China is strong enough to damage the USA, who tf do you think India is?



They are even afraid of our children studying in army public schools.

God hasnt given horrible faces to their NSA and Home minister for nothing, and of course Neanderthal Modi who will be wiped out as zhe was wiped out in zher last janam for killing innocent kids in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Bagheera said:


> Just the same way nothing happened in Kashmir.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



it happened, Chinese are capturing Ladhak as we speak.


----------



## Cash GK

This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Cash GK said:


> This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese
> View attachment 642726
> View attachment 642726


Oh wow ... at the beginning I was very surprised to see so many Indian deaths from just hand to hand fighting. Now I see why. The Chinese went full medieval on them didn't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> *So the Chinese have once again failed to build up on our side of LAC:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273495073909387265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493383755907073
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493838712074242


I don't think you understand the geopgrpahy of that area, open up Google earth 3D. China had never violated our claim line. We only killed Indians who go pass our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Cash GK said:


> This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese
> View attachment 642726
> View attachment 642726



Delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Hachiman said:


> View attachment 642717



Transferring occupying forces out of Kashmir? I see a lot of C-17s leaving IoK nowdays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Max said:


> it happened, Chinese are capturing Ladhak as we speak.


Is this triple sarcasm? I replied to your sarcasm with a sarcasm. And you replied me back with another sarcasm? 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle

Cash GK said:


> This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese
> View attachment 642726
> View attachment 642726


there are mix news ,

that it was india which provoke china and created the fight , indians didnt know chinese soldiers already had protocols to engage in case indians cross specific line


----------



## Dungeness

Cash GK said:


> This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese
> View attachment 642726
> View attachment 642726



Any proof of your claim?


----------



## arjunk




----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Figaro said:


> Unless India stops the infrastructure construction I doubt any pullback will be done by the Chinese side ... the Chinese are just doing what India did in Doklam. If anything India has more to lose in this confrontation and Modi knows this, he's not stupid. More than likely he will stop construction and the Chinese will pull back.



Yes, this is only the chinese tactics to stop all infrastructure construction work at chinese border areas.

Because India is doing aggressively! chinese has already completed in the past.

Previously, India was not developing due to chinese presser but Modi is different than past leaders.

But As per the update, india is sending 1500 labors to speedup of construction process.. There is no chance for any pullback from indian side.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273542925855539201


----------



## Cash GK

Chinese were in full destruction mood.
https://twitter.com/ajaishukla/status/1273478468919951361?s=21


Dungeness said:


> Any proof of your claim?


----------



## Musings

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, honestly we don't care much about Pakistan.



You live on a Pakistan site - yet "honestly we dont care much about Pakistan. "
Your obsession is with Pakistan - yet "honestly we dont care much about Pakistan. "
Any bad news in Pakistan and you glee - yet "honestly we dont care much about Pakistan. "
You troll on a Pakistan site - yet "honestly we dont care much about Pakistan. "

The problem is when an Indian like yourself says "honestly" i find that difficult to absorb. 

Your denial that China has humiliated your army in the last 48 hours is embarrassing - they occupy your land and hold all the aces. Accept that your response has been humiliating and now the world will view you as an easy touch....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

arjunk said:


> Transferring occupying forces out of Kashmir? I see a lot of C-17s leaving IoK nowdays.


If our media are like the indians, tomorrow's headline will be: *Thousands of indians killed: C-17s are used to transport dead bodies*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Protest_again

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273542925855539201


They will keep doing those drills.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Kai Liu said:


> If our media are like the indians, tomorrow's headline will be: *Thousands of indians died, C-17s are used to transport dead bodies*



No, its just a opposite..

You are finding the return flights details.... Actually, India is supplying more military hardware to near borders.


----------



## Dungeness

Cash GK said:


> Chinese were in full destruction mood.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361https://twitter.com/ajaishukla/status/1273478468919951361?s=21



Nobody believe India's MSM, why anyone would even take a random internet Indian dude seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Oracle said:


> there are mix news ,
> 
> that it was india which provoke china and created the fight , indians didnt know chinese soldiers already had protocols to engage in case indians cross specific line


They went in twice and demolished one tent in point 14 Indians were in around 600 to 700 numbers. They have been warned twice . third time Chinese army was ready.. now Indians are in ful shock which is equal to 27 feb. total embarrassment. It will hunt Indian diplomacy for decades to come..



Dungeness said:


> Nobody believe India's MSM, why anyone would even take a random internet Indian dude seriously?


This defence writer is well know and I think he is ex Indian army officer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Protest_again said:


> They will keep doing those drills.



I agree, there is no use of such high-tech drills. End of the day, they'd have to kill you soldiers with clubs and stick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

Raj-Hindustani said:


> No, its just a opposite..
> 
> You are finding the return flights details.... Actually, India is supplying more military hardware to near borders.


I am talking about your indian style fake media ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Bagheera said:


> Is this triple sarcasm? I replied to your sarcasm with a sarcasm. And you replied me back with another sarcasm?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



he gave you triple talaq

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Figaro said:


> I'm starting to think the Indian side just invented the 1967 incident or heavily exaggerated the Chinese casualties just to soothe their 1962 defeat ...



Basically yes

Until a few years ago it was completely utterly forgotten

Then the bakhts pulled it out of their *** and poured some of their hindutva pixi dust on it and made it into a major war that India won and then they all patted each other on their backs for a amazing Indian victory which now discounted Chinese victory in 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smoke

Protest_again said:


> Buddy, do you problem understanding the tweets?



OH MY GOD... 

An Indian doesn't like that I am laughing at his national narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

hussain0216 said:


> Basically yes
> 
> Until a few years ago it was completely utterly forgotten
> 
> Then the bakhts pulled it out of their *** and poured some of their hindutva pixi dust on it and made it into a major war that India won and then they all patted each other on their backs for a amazing Indian victory which now discounted Chinese victory in 1962




I agree. Indian Minister of Defense wouldn't have to say "India is not the India of 1962" when countered Chinese during the height of Doklam crisis, he could have just reminded Chinese the India's victory of 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Kai Liu said:


> I am talking about your indian style fake media ..



Sorry but I must say, till yesterday..almost all pakistani and chinese were quoting him "Ajai Shukla".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361
But now above tweet will not be accepted because people here picks what suit to them.

If it captured by indian army than it says many things as well... and adding weight on indian point of view that many casualties at chinese side as well but still i am not agreed with counts which are saying by indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Pichlay 1 mahinay say yehi bakwas sun rehay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273542925855539201


Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry but I must say, till yesterday..almost all pakistani and chinese were quoting him "Ajai Shukla".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361
> But now above tweet will not be accepted because people here picks what suit to them.
> 
> If it captured by indian army than it says many things as well... and adding weight on indian point that many casualties at chinese side at well but still i am not agreed with counts which are saying by indian media.


You manage to capture sticks ok but what it proves ???


----------



## Smoke

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry but I must say, till yesterday..almost all pakistani and chinese were quoting him "Ajai Shukla".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361
> But now above tweet will not be accepted because people here picks what suit to them.
> 
> If it captured by indian army than it says many things as well... and adding weight on indian point that many casualties at chinese side at well but still i am not agreed with counts which are saying by indian media.



All is fair in love and war.


----------



## Sunshine48

What has Pak army done to avenge the death of our four civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Kai Liu said:


> If our media are like the indians, tomorrow's headline will be: *Thousands of indians killed: C-17s are used to transport dead bodies*



Inka yeh haal ham ne khud hi kiya hai.

Ham ne inki eastern side pe state bana di inka contact with world (reality) khatam. inkay trade ko oxygen nhi mil rhi. middle east market tak rasai, kaalu central asian beauties ghar lana chahtay. most majestic in the world northern Pakistan inkay hath se nikal gaya.

insanity has resulted. wits gone dim. denial main hain. psychosisnhua para hai. Pakistan hi responsible hai.

inhe ronay do please.

agar inhe pata ho Allah ne inka yeh haal kiya hai, hum ne nahi.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Gandhi G in da house said:


> US intelligence says 35 Chinis slaughtered like swine that night. No wonder Chinis are licking their wounds in silence.



No.. that is USA doing modi a favour by providing fake news so that Modi can have a face saving exit from this humiliation.... no one is buying the ANI figures, or the USA figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zarvan said:


> You manage to capture sticks ok but what it proves ???



Sorry but i guess you are adult enough to understand that they did not donate to india army.

If anyone says, captured than it says many things!


----------



## Smoke

Mrc said:


> Pichlay 1 mahinay say yehi bakwas sun rehay hain



Agreed. Indians are in DIRE need of this beauty:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

Mrc said:


> Pichlay 1 mahinay say yehi bakwas sun rehay hain


ab ta hayat sunni hai bakhts will receive daily dose of sat image on whatsapp and they will brag on pdf!


----------



## graphican

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry but I must say, till yesterday..almost all pakistani and chinese were quoting him "Ajai Shukla".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361
> But now above tweet will not be accepted because people here picks what suit to them.
> 
> If it captured by indian army than it says many things as well... and adding weight on indian point of view that many casualties at chinese side as well but still i am not agreed with counts which are saying by indian media.



Chinese do not produce Indian grade war-rods. You need better people for propaganda to make fake things look like Chinese made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

graphican said:


> Chinese do not produce Indian grade war-rods. You need better people for propaganda to make fake things look like Chinese made.



Pls don't be always a cheerleader! man... thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

india is incapable of defending itself,it is better if some capable powers rule india again so wasting of money on defense budget with no good outcome and poverty is ended from this region


----------



## Passionaire

Trolling continues 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273551045738795008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The much hyped up Indian Army!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272531921751486466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Passionaire said:


> Trolling continues
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273551045738795008



LMAO....

Chinese are absolutely SAVAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Pls don't be always a cheerleader! man... thanks



It's in our interests to help our ally against our enemy

Modi and hindutva have been magic for us in the last 6 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273527879712698368

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zhxy

obj 705A said:


> Here is how the whole thing went down from the Chinese perspective. One of the construction workers involved posted online last night on Weibo.
> 
> 
> Chinese construction crew was building camp and bunkers in the disputed zone.
> Indian side arrived with anywhere from 60 to 80 men to disrupt project in the evening.
> *Construction workers tried to run back towards China's line of control. Several got caught and was beaten by Indians.*
> Workers that made it back to Chinese side summoned back two companies of troops, approximately 200 soldiers. The construction crew also went back with shovels and tools for the upcoming brawl.
> 
> Troops attacked Indians with clubs, pipes and sticks. One Indian soldier was killed on the spot in the initial confrontation. I believe that was the Indian battalion commander that was killed. To give him credit, he led his men in front according to the guy that posted.
> 
> Outnumbered and surrounded, the other Indian troops tried to hastily retreat down a steep hill. Chinese troops gave chase and toss rocks down the slope at the retreating Indians. Large number of Indians fell down the cliff after being pelted by rocks.[/ QUOTE ]



Indians should not arrest and beat workers. They play with fire and die from fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabi1

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273495073909387265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493383755907073
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493838712074242


If nothing happened then why the Phadda?

You left out parts of article. Complete link is below. Chinese still have a very aggressive posture with Indian side retreated or unwilling to confront.
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/

Second picture shows China's current position is still within Indian claimed LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273527879712698368



OMG....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Armchair

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273527879712698368



Why didn't the Indians put up a fight? It's clear from even Indian accounts that a bunch of them jumped into the river rather than face the enemy. I was expecting better from the indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cash GK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273429010685456384india is borrowing more money to help his people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273526399639392256





Waiting to be confirmed, if true, how despreate are they when they were trying to get out, they are everywhere,river,slopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## steelTalons

Whoops..inb4 69 Chinese also killed confirmed by Amerikan IntelLigance


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273527879712698368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*More Indian Resources diverted to LAC.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273554170142842881*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273527879712698368



No, it's not confirmed!


----------



## Mutakalim

Indus Pakistan said:


> This was savage, brutal and primitive.
> 
> This tells us a lot. Both sides as policy have no intention, non; to let these encounters lead to fully fledged war. If you look at history wars one wrong look, one scratch has led to wars. But that is when the parties or party are prepared to go to full scale war. China is not. Although it could easily route the Indian Army. It did it in 1962. Now the disparity between both countries is huge. It is like comparing Ethopia to Germany. No contest.
> 
> However the Chinese set their eyes decades ago on a goal. To be a fully developed nation where all it's citizens enjoy first world living standards and they will not allow any* distraction* to take their eyes off that goal. That is differance between India/Pakistan and China. The former act tough guys when they barely can feed their people.
> 
> So to prevent these incidents from escalating the simple way is to remove modern weapons and turn the incidents to brawl fights. Bloody as they are but they remain localized. That is the key. Keeping these flare ups from escalating. It's similiar to virus control. lockdown if you will. So this 'distraction' could easily give China a opportunity to thrash India but such a event would have global ramifications. That would shake the global order and might well end up creating extra *impediments* to the rise of China and they reaching their goal.
> 
> On the indian side the reason why they don't issue live ammunition is simpple. *Fear*. they know in a all out war the Chinese would thrash India causing massivew defeat with possible Indian Union falling apart and economic disaster. So in order not get defeated in a all out war the Indians keep it capped ans show extreme restraint which they don't when it comes to small neighbours like Pakistan. With us they can act big bully because of population resource *disparity*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everybody go home. The show is over. Indians got thrashed. PLA made their point. India will fudge the whole event with it's obliging media turning a thrashing into a victory and everybody will be happy. Few medals will be dished out. Bollywood will make a movie.


How many times do we need to see this same image?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

100% fake.
Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Raphael said:


> Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too


Simple multiply and read out fake names.. done.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Trango Towers

I have no love for indians...and as Pakistanis we support the chinese but I sympathise with the families of the dead indians. However they would show no mercy to unarmed kashmiris with their weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

Raphael said:


> Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/times-now-falls-for-a-fake-whatsapp-newj.671758/#post-12446500


----------



## bluesky

IblinI said:


> Waiting to be confirmed, if true, how despreate are they when they were trying to get out, they are everywhere,river,slopes.


IA troops were killed only because the coward and untrustworthy Chinese military suddenly opened fire towards them. Do you have any other explanation than to say that your military went to the meeting with prior preparation and IA troops fell in your trap? 

This is not called heroism or bravery by any definition.


----------



## karakoram

newb3e said:


> ab ta hayat sunni hai bakhts will receive daily dose of sat image on whatsapp and they will brag on pdf!


Ye SAT images Balakot ke time per kyun nahin out hoti thi [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

these soldiers died a terrible death. beaten and then thrown alive from the steep rocky slopes into the freezing water. beasts in the form of humans. both the chinese and indian soldiers. shame on them and their leaders.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Indian Army has an unmatched fighting spirit recognised globally!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273553698535493633*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Passionaire said:


> Trolling continues
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273551045738795008




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273556334995103744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

China can keep the territory. 
India can keep the denial and... 

All is well.


----------



## newb3e

karakoram said:


> Ye SAT images Balakot ke time per kyun nahin out hoti thi [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


us waqt modi g peh trust zyada tha ab tohra shaky hai toh daily images keh through tame ki jaa raha hai!

Bakhs are like pets you treat them well they will trust you more in current scenario sat images are like treats to get that trust level back!

genius hai Modi!


----------



## zhxy

bluesky said:


> IA troops were killed only because th*e coward and untrustworthy Chinese military suddenly opened fire towards them*. Do you have any other explanation than to say that your military went to the meeting with prior preparation and IA troops fell in your trap?
> .



The Chinese army does not ambush India
The Chinese military did not suddenly open fire

The conflict began with Indian soldiers detaining and beating Chinese workers. Indian army are cowards when bullying workers.



obj 705A said:


> Here is how the whole thing went down from the Chinese perspective. One of the construction workers involved posted online last night on Weibo.
> 
> 
> Chinese construction crew was building camp and bunkers in the disputed zone.
> Indian side arrived with anywhere from 60 to 80 men to disrupt project in the evening.
> *Construction workers tried to run back towards China's line of control. Several got caught and was beaten by Indians.*
> Workers that made it back to Chinese side summoned back two companies of troops, approximately 200 soldiers. The construction crew also went back with shovels and tools for the upcoming brawl.
> 
> Troops attacked Indians with clubs, pipes and sticks. One Indian soldier was killed on the spot in the initial confrontation. I believe that was the Indian battalion commander that was killed. To give him credit, he led his men in front according to the guy that posted.
> 
> Outnumbered and surrounded, the other Indian troops tried to hastily retreat down a steep hill. Chinese troops gave chase and toss rocks down the slope at the retreating Indians. Large number of Indians fell down the cliff after being pelted by rocks.
> By the time Chinese side stopped, it was already dark. Indian side did not send search parties until higher ranking officers from both sides negotiated a de-escalation process. By the time India sent search parties, several hours had passed.
> Some Indian troops froze to death in sub-zero temperatures, or died from their injuries after failing to receive first aid in time.
> Chinese side packed up camp and went back to its side of the line after being ordered not to further aggravate the situation. Those severely injured were evacuated by helicopter to field hospitals.
> Some Indians troops were captured after the fight ended. They were released quickly as China is not at war with India so it can't keep them as prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy also posted the rough casualty figure on the Chinese side, but obviously it might not be completely accurate since he was in the thick of the brawl and hopped up on adrenaline, the Chinese suffered 0 deaths and around 2 dozen wounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

The News aside,for those who believed the other side's story, looks like we have some how turned into beast from "merchant, single child army".

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## litman

sometimes i think that the soldiers are the most pathetic humans. got no heart , no brain but trained to kill , torture and rape upon the orders of the elite that enjoys all the luxuries of life. i felt pity for the indian soldiers but they were killing muslims and raping women in kashmir. they might have got what they deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fox_hound

Raphael said:


> Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too



I was about to comment the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry but I must say, till yesterday..almost all pakistani and chinese were quoting him "Ajai Shukla".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361
> But now above tweet will not be accepted because people here picks what suit to them.
> 
> If it captured by indian army than it says many things as well... and adding weight on indian point of view that many casualties at chinese side as well but still i am not agreed with counts which are saying by indian media.


Ask the people in IOKashmir if they also think Chinese acted barbaric.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sidacca

silent_poison said:


> *Foreign policy magazine reveals why China hides casualties:*
> 
> https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/17/china-downplaying-border-clash-india-military-pla-xi-jinping/


Didn't that same foreign policy magazine said that no f16 shot down...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Raphael said:


> Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too


proportionally but always greater than indian causalities because IA is hard to kill!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Think of those poor workers. If Chinese soldiers do not appear in time, those workers could be beaten and raped to death by Indian soldiers. This is karmic

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

As I said, it will impact..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273557634377891843


PakSword said:


> Ask the people in IOKashmir if they also think Chinese acted barbaric.



I am not sure if it is related to this "chinese and indian incident thread".


----------



## litman

Trango Towers said:


> I have no love for indians...and as Pakistanis we support the chinese but I sympathise with the families of the dead indians. However they would show no mercy to unarmed kashmiris with their weapons


i was also thinking on the same lines.


----------



## newb3e

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.


saqib kyon nai?


----------



## Musings

@Areesh - the twats at it again.

Daily dose of denial. Another thread started to aid his blood pressure reduction - Apparently according to HIS reliable sources - China killed no Indian soldiers - they were dummies made of plastic and the land that the Chinese are occupying is a figment of their imagination.

What a complete load of bullshit - anything to passify the masses and make Modi feel Incredible Indiaaaaa again. 
I cant believe these inbreds believe their own manure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am not sure if it is related to this "chinese and indian incident thread".



It is related to the barbarism being discussed here as well as all over the internet and Chinese being accused of it.

Chinese killed your soldiers.. the things they used to kill them don't matter.. what matters is that they killed soldiers, not unarmed civilians by using guns at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Musings

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am not sure if it is related to this "chinese and indian incident thread".



It is related. This is whats barbaric. Attacking innocent civilians is barbaric. You brought up the word barbaric. We are attempting to show you what IS barbaric.
The Indian army has some low life humans that attack innocent THATS barbaric - China just gave your soldiers a taste of their own medicine. Now go cry a river

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## peagle

IblinI said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273526399639392256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to be confirmed, if true, how despreate are they when they were trying to get out, they are everywhere,river,slopes.



For those Indians who said Chinese soldiers had not taken Indian "claimed" territory. Meaning, they were still in Chinese territory.

This must be the first time in HISTORY, soldiers have died defending enemy territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## steelTalons

Sidacca said:


> Didn't that same foreign policy magazine said that no f16 shot down...?


Exactly.. even this particular article doesnt do shit for the indian narrative, just says china is not releasing figures to keep its options open, but the indians are acting as if it says "they're doing it cuz they lost dozens more than indians".. damn these sanghis are so mentally challenged ffs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Would it make a singular difference to the New ChineseStatusQuo in Liberated Ladakh?*
> 
> Perhaps,* the Chinese are killing the Monkey to scare the Tiger!!*



The status quo is a new order I'm calling *Pax China* going to persist for as long as insanity remains in indian polity.

Yes, kill indian soldiers to scare off americans. Heavy price already to side with US, moreover, it's still the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PakSword said:


> It is related to the barbarism being discussed here as well as all over the internet and Chinese being accused of it.
> 
> Chinese killed your soldiers.. the things they used to kill them doesn't matter.. what matters is that they killed soldiers, not unarmed civilians by using guns at least.



I will tell you very openly " chinese does not care about Kashmir". previously, they never care and future, they will never care!

Rest you are a Moderator...... You can Ban me or say anything! Thank you


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273526976934903809

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

Dungeness said:


> Any proof of your claim?


bs. Chinese have better implements to clobber indians with. these looks like indian quality drdo staffs still neatly wrapped in ribbon.


----------



## bluesky

zhxy said:


> The Chinese army does not ambush India
> The Chinese military did not suddenly open fire
> 
> The conflict began with Indian soldiers detaining and beating Chinese workers. Indian army are cowards when bullying workers.


So, it was China that was unlawfully building structures in a disputed land and then suddenly opened fire. IA troops were protecting their land that China wants to grab. Catching the workers do not go against the norm. What do you mean by beating. A little mishandling is not beating. China should value human lives. Historically it is a demonic country that we can see also in the South Pacific.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.



Really ? I thought it was being run by Shahzaz-ud-Din.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

IblinI said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273526399639392256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to be confirmed, if true, how despreate are they when they were trying to get out, they are everywhere,river,slopes.


Now Chinese casualties will be increased to :
Y=m(c) +b
Where m() is mody's infamous ab function, c is number of indian casualties and b is size of his breast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I will tell you very openly " chinese does not care about Kashmir". previously, they never care and future, they will never care!



That is why China designs CPEC roads, bridges, tunnels, and dams to pass through Azad Kashmir.


----------



## rott

Raphael said:


> Watch the alleged "43 Chinese casualties" be revised upwards too


It'll go up to 56 bearing in mind Modi's favourite chest number. 



silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.






Trango Towers said:


> I have no love for indians...and as Pakistanis we support the chinese but I sympathise with the families of the dead indians. However they would show no mercy to unarmed kashmiris with their weapons


Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zhxy

bluesky said:


> So, it was China that was *unlawfully building structures in a disputed land a*nd then *suddenly opened fire*. IA troops were* protecting their land *that China wants to grab. Catching the workers do not go against the norm. What do you mean by beating. A little mishandling is not beating. China should value human lives. Historically it is a demonic country that we can see also in the South Pacific.



I don't know what causes Agent Orange to fall to Bangladesh and Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

IblinI said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273526399639392256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to be confirmed, if true, how despreate are they when they were trying to get out, they are everywhere,river,slopes.


@silent_poison @Areesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I will tell you very openly " chinese does not care about Kashmir". previously, they never care and future, they will never care!
> 
> Rest you are Moderator...... You can Ban me or say anything! Thank you






So they don't care because raj-hindustani said so...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Mutakalim said:


> How many times do we need to see this same image?


Good propaganda reduces everything to simple bitesized 'facts' that are repeated again and again until it sinks into the masses outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

zhxy said:


> I don't know what causes Agent Orange to fall to Bangladesh and Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> That is why China designs CPEC roads, bridges, tunnels, and dams to pass through Azad Kashmir.



NOT for Pakistan, Man!

They are doing for their own interests.

hope, we will come to the topic! please...


----------



## rambro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I will tell you very openly " chinese does not care about Kashmir". previously, they never care and future, they will never care!
> 
> Rest you are a Moderator...... You can Ban me or say anything! Thank you



I will tell you more openly...that is just your disinformation to drive a wedge on pak and china.

Mods have you indians under the radar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

According to indian expert col ajay shukla, a baton used by PLA troops:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Are you serious? Putting up flags on a map available via google is your idea of sat images. Seriously do you Indians have turd for brains or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> NOT for Pakistan, Man!
> 
> They are doing for their own interests.
> 
> hope, we will come to the topic! please...



China & Pakistan are not antagonists. Their geopolitical interests converge. Consider them one.

Having said that, it naturally leads us to discussing two antagonists in the region!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

bluesky said:


> So, it was China that was unlawfully building structures in a disputed land and then suddenly opened fire. IA troops were protecting their land that China wants to grab. Catching the workers do not go against the norm. What do you mean by beating. A little mishandling is not beating. China should value human lives. Historically it is a demonic country that we can see also in the South Pacific.


A little manhandling is not beating? Really?
Who are you to manhandle anyone?
This was always on the cards from when that lone Chinese soldier was "manhandled" and his picture posted on the internet by gloating Indians. Did you really think that would be without consequence?
This is your high handed, arrogant and treacherous behaviour with your neighbors coming to bite you on the backside.
Weep while you begin to reap what you have sown


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.






Sure sure. Because you have so much overwhelming irrefutable evidence.........


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

litman said:


> sometimes i think that the soldiers are the most pathetic humans. got no heart , no brain but trained to kill , torture and rape upon the orders of the elite that enjoys all the luxuries of life. i felt pity for the indian soldiers but they were killing muslims and raping women in kashmir. they might have got what they deserved.



Chinese did nothing wrong...Indians DESERVED that...Ask Kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## GHALIB

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.



iska matlab chaudavin ka chand nahi aftab hai ............
kaise kaise jankhe niklte hai twitter par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

zhxy said:


> The Chinese army does not ambush India
> The Chinese military did not suddenly open fire
> 
> The conflict began with Indian soldiers detaining and beating Chinese workers. Indian army are cowards when bullying workers.


They are coward no doubt about it but i wish you cud understand the language they talking on tv literally they been saying its time to Teach Lesson to China, they have show so much mercy but now they will see how bravely they will crush Chines proud. 
Really our enemy have no shame and dignity, third class pethatic enemy we got


----------



## Wrath

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Zohair Alam said:


> China & Pakistan are not antagonist. Their geopolitical interests converge. Consider them one.



Really Sorry, Sir! but I am not interested to discuss about such non-related topic. Please open a thread and if you want than we can discuss at deep level.

Request everyone to be on Topic and discuss on India-China (Border standoff status).. Thank you


----------



## newb3e

rott said:


> It'll go up to 56 bearing in mind Modi's favourite chest number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


aaahaaa 56 inch tits 56 Chinese soldiers killed! 

Modi is genius!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wrath

bluesky said:


> IA troops were killed only because the coward and untrustworthy Chinese military suddenly opened fire towards them. Do you have any other explanation than to say that your military went to the meeting with prior preparation and IA troops fell in your trap?
> 
> This is not called heroism or bravery by any definition.


IA commanders were so foolish as to let soldiers go without weapons? .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Really Sorry, Sir! but I am not interested to discuss about such non-related topic. Please open a thread and if you want than we can discuss at deep level.
> 
> Request everyone to be on Topic and discuss on India-China (Border standoff status).. Thank you



Why the sudden change of tone addressing a Pakistani, sir? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bluesky said:


> So, it was China that was unlawfully building structures in a disputed land and then suddenly opened fire. IA troops were protecting their land that China wants to grab. Catching the workers do not go against the norm. What do you mean by beating. A little mishandling is not beating. China should value human lives. Historically it is a demonic country that we can see also in the South Pacific.


And how many BDs were killed by india in the past decade on the indo bd border?
If anything this is demonic:


Or perhaps you will justify deaths of thousands of your countrymen, women and kids too.​

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

rambro said:


> Why the sudden change of tone addressing a Pakistani, sir? Lol



Yaar! actually... I am trying to follow PDF rules....If you are asking me! than i would say that I say "Sir" to everyone... does not matter, who is he! during the duscussion even if he is newly born baby...

Please stay on topic and don't quote me unnecessary... Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.



Beware of the Pakistani "Shoaibs", they are infamous for luring innocent indian girls into marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Really Sorry, Sir! but I am not interested to discuss about such non-related topic. Please open a thread and if you want than we can discuss at deep level.
> 
> Request everyone to be on Topic and discuss on India-China (Border standoff status).. Thank you



Okay, back to be discussing 20 _*Galwan Kay Pehalwan.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273540964888350720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> NOT for Pakistan, Man!
> 
> They are doing for their own interests.
> 
> hope, we will come to the topic! please...







Sure they are. Just like how indians also claimed that america, Russia, Afghanistan, bangladesh, UAE & Saudi Arabia would come and fight for them............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> Beware of the Pakistani "Shoaibs", they are infamous for luring innocent indian girls into marriage.


They were quoting the same twitter handle not long ago... now blaming it to ve fake...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273567007544233985


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I will tell you very openly " chinese does not care about Kashmir" previously, they never care and future, they will never care!
> 
> Rest you are Moderator...... You can Ban me or say anything! Thank you


Why will I ban you if you follow the rules?

I hardly ban anyone..

And whether Chinese care about Kashmir or not, it's their own decision. What you should think is that how your forces behave with innocent civilians (even little 9 grader girls are not spared) and then cry like children all over the internet if your soldiers recieve the same medicine at the hands of others.

Come on man, grow up.. I am reading Indian comments on twitter in reponse to Chinese "weapons of mass destruction"... it seems like you guys have high moral values.. no you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> They are doing for their own interests.


We all collectively do it for our own interests. Even the love and care you extend towards your parents or family is driven by your own interests. What goes for individuals goes for nations. Self interest. So I see no need for you to harp on about this. 

As athiests we certainly know Chinese are not doing it for 'Muslim brotherhood' etc. It's self interest. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sure they are. Just like how indians also claimed that america, Russia, Afghanistan, bangladesh, UAE & Saudi Arabia would come and fight for them............



Please share the proof/source... If it said by us.. Thanks


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Now they will say they killed 80+ chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Handshake

Trango Towers said:


> I have no love for indians...and as Pakistanis we support the chinese but I sympathise with the families of the dead indians. However they would show no mercy to unarmed kashmiris with their weapons



Sympathy for Indians is sin in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar! actually... I am trying to follow PDF rules....If you are asking me! than i would say that I say "Sir" to everyone... does not matter, who is he! during the duscussion even if he is newly born baby...
> 
> Please stay on topic and don't quote me unnecessary... Thanks



I promise, I won't quote you unnecessarily.


----------



## Zohair Alam

Zohair Alam said:


> Okay, back to be discussing 20 _*Galwan Kay Pehalwan.*_



I have strong feelings that Bollywood will copy title *Galwan Kay Pehalwan,* and also heavily copy from the plot of *Inglorious Basterds *to launch a movie to cater anti-China sentiments of _Bharat Junta._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raja786

doorstar said:


> another clueless illiterate molvi


Did I hurt or rupture some soft spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

after china released them when modi begged for releasing them so now no one is missing as india has counted all dead bodies now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Zohair Alam said:


> Okay, back to be discussing 20 _*Galwan Kay Pehalwan.*_


Suna hai ghaseeta ziada or phir mara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

litman said:


> these soldiers died a terrible death. beaten and then thrown alive from the steep rocky slopes into the freezing water. beasts in the form of humans. both the chinese and indian soldiers. shame on them and their leaders.



Indian animals have done same in Kashmir in river Jhelum. Dumping hundreds of dead Kashmiris bodies woman , girls & children fished out by pakistan authorities down stream at least the chinese have killed Indian soldiers ! What was excuse for murdering Kashmiris civilians you sick indians. They got what they deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> these soldiers died a terrible death. beaten and then thrown alive from the steep rocky slopes into the freezing water. beasts in the form of humans. both the chinese and indian soldiers. shame on them and their leaders.


Aww so cute:
Ambulance targetted by india

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw2Oh7japRBSQUwL6-zQPI9z&cf=1

















Above is the cost of indian mil shelling civilian populations.

Below is a report on gangrape of an entire kashmiri village:
















Torture trail


https://youtu.be/-FdpaLuqOig



This is just the tip of the ice berg.. i salute PLA for doing a good job.. and PA of dishing out punishment on LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## alee92nawaz

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273567007544233985


That's great. Many have died during escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Kai Liu said:


> Typical indian fake media and wiki warrior trick here...
> Original:
> View attachment 642716
> 
> Faked:
> View attachment 642715
> 
> indian media are barking like dogs.. indian army are beaten like dogs...lol...



Report anyone who edits your quotes. It is against forum rules.



Cash GK said:


> This is the tool Indian Army were beaten by Chinese
> View attachment 642726
> View attachment 642726



They deserve every nail through their skull for torturing, raping, murdering Muslims in Kashmir and in Indian states like Gujurat, UP, and other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> We all collectively do it for our own interests. Even the love and care you extend towards your parents or family is driven by your own interests. What goes for individuals goes for nations. Self interest. So I see no need for you to harp on about this.
> 
> As athiests we certainly know Chinese are not doing it for 'Muslim brotherhood' etc. It's self interest. Period.







China has done more for Pakistan and the Ummah then all the other Muslim nations put together. China fights and destroys the biggest haters of Muslims and Islam on this planet, namely india and indians. The Saudis and the UAE award the biggest anti-Muslims, anti-Islam haters on the planet their highest civilian honours. The Chinese are the REAL Muslims. The Saudis and UAE are NOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alee92nawaz

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273495073909387265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493383755907073
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273493838712074242


Mods are we allowed to open threads on based of tweets?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Its a all fake news...

Now no one will ask for credible source! Wow


----------



## Imran Khan

Mubarak ho bhai


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> There cant be an openly declared spy/military satellite by any country. But we know satellitles systems do military stuff under the tag of obtaining _data for research._


But you're not right beidu is not spy system Google it its a navigational system like US GPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@IblinI can you post link of dead bodies of Indian Soldiers. I want to see the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> China has done more for Pakistan and the Ummah then all the other Muslim nations put together. China fights and destroys the biggest haters of Muslims and Islam on this planet, namely india and indians. The Saudis and the UAE award the biggest anti-Muslims, anti-Islam haters on the planet their highest civilian honours. The Chinese are the REAL Muslims. The Saudis and UAE are NOT.



China also supports Palestine more so than many Muslim countries, and defends Iran from US pressure.



raja786 said:


> Did I hurt or rupture some soft spot.



Let it go janab. Let us concentrate on Indian propaganda here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273540964888350720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> But you're not right beidu is not spy system Google it its a navigational system like US GPS



What does a spy system do?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Indus Pakistan said:


> We all collectively do it for our own interests. Even the love and care you extend towards your parents or family is driven by your own interests. What goes for individuals goes for nations. Self interest. So I see no need for you to harp on about this.
> 
> As athiests we certainly know Chinese are not doing it for 'Muslim brotherhood' etc. It's self interest. Period.



I m completed agreed!

Relationship of two countries based on mutual interests, benefits etc...

I only replied on two cases:
1. Does China care about Kashmir or kashmiri?
Ans is simply " NO"
2. Does china developing cpec for Pakistan?
Ans is NO but here comes mutual interests. China has own and Pakistan is having own.


----------



## kingQamaR

How disgusting


Raj-Hindustani said:


> Its a all fake news...
> 
> Now no one will ask for credible source! Wow



Go tell indian families whose Biharis were clubbed to death by China. 60km they gained is not real as well. Just get fck out of here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> What does a spy system do?


Spying??? So what


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I believe the Indians were made to walk the plank








We are all waiting for Colonel Dhobi at the Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> Spying??? So what



How?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> How?


From cameras electronic intelligence etc etc


----------



## In arduis fidelis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> According to indian expert col ajay shukla, a baton used by PLA troops:
> 
> View attachment 642733


Look like a barb wire fence picket. Wire is wound around those spookes. Highly possible these were lying on the construction site and chinese picked them up once the brawl started


----------



## Enigma SIG

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I m completed agreed!
> 
> Relationship of two countries based on mutual interests, benefits etc...
> 
> I only replied on two cases:
> 1. Does China care about Kashmir or kashmiri?
> Ans is simply " NO"
> 2. Does china developing cpec for Pakistan?
> Ans is NO but here comes mutual interests. China has own and Pakistan is having own.


Boo fuggin hoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

kingQamaR said:


> How disgusting
> 
> 
> Go tell indian families whose Biharis were clubbed to death by China. 60km they gained is not real as well. Just get fck out of here



Its too easy yaar.. For you to believed on any fake/untrusted tweets...

Best of luck... I m out of this fake news discussion... You may continue but pls do not quote me... Thank you


----------



## raja786

V. Makarov said:


> Thanks for the personal attack.
> 
> I pray that the coming generations of Kashmir are strong enough to enjoy the beauty of Kashmir during a nuclear fallout. You believe strongly in a war that will win you nothing. You believe that by becoming, what Quran calls "transgressors", you will get to kill mushriqeen for sawab. I wish it was that easy to earn Jannat. If however, India becomes the transgressor, then it is a duty upon every Muslim to take up arms and shed blood in the name of Allah. But you on the other hand, want to initiate that blood shed by BECOMING the transgressor. Never In the history of Islam, our Prophet Muhammad (SAW) initiated hostilities. Be it Ghazwa e Badar, Ghazwa e Uhad, Ghazwa e Khandaq or the conquest of Makkah (which was carried out due to the failure of Makkans to conform to treaty of Hudaybiyyah)
> 
> Me, being a student of International Relations, has to think of tangible and reasonable solutions to conflicts. So my argument is that the war between Pakistan and India cannot be physical in nature and could be one based on proxies, and efforts to weaken the other state through supporting separatist elements. In fact, this type of war is in full swing because both nations know that a conventional war between two nations will destroy each other.
> 
> Now if you ask me, I unfortunately know a bit about , what Michael Stevens of Vsauce calls "Cruel Bombs". You will be speaking about taking Kashmir and killing mushriqeen by invading Kashmir for sawab when millions upon millions of human beings in the subcontinent will cease to exist. Maybe that is our destiny, Allah knows. But one thing is for sure, that if that nuclear war comes, people like you will be blamed in history for the damage to the planet and human race. But you know Allah says in the Quran that he can destroy a civilization and replace it with a civilization that he likes. And he has done that multiple times. Maybe its our time also.


I ment no personal attack and I dont with my Muslim brother.
Your post is beautiful only you fail to understand that India is already a aggressor and committed atrocities against Kashmiri muslims and still doing it. Peace is good but not on the cost of freedom or religion. Rest is point less if you cant breath freely. War is imminent and it's been forced on us by kufir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sound Barrier said:


> Do you care about Muslims of India only, or you're also worried about what your iron brother has done and is doing to innocent Uyghur Muslims in China?
> What happened to the Ummah?


Uyghir Muslims are in much much better conditions than KASHMIRI Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

India has strongly rejected Pakistan's claim that it shot down two Indian military aircraft over Pakistani air space and arrested one of the pilots.

Indian military sources told NDTV that all pilots are accounted for.

Does it ring a bell, anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@RB200 post the links.

@rott i got it from him... but only 1 pic



Raj-Hindustani said:


> Its too easy yaar.. For you to believed on any fake/untrusted tweets...
> 
> Best of luck... I m out of this fake news discussion... You may continue but pls do not quote me... Thank you


Yeah we should believe indian liars and propaganda.. this os 2020 not 1990s.. cant hide shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @RB200 post the links.
> 
> @rott i got it from him... but only 1 pic
> 
> 
> Yeah we should believe indian liars and propaganda.. this os 2020 not 1990s.. cant hide shyt.


I saw the same one. Got it from him too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

litman said:


> sometimes i think that the soldiers are the most pathetic humans. got no heart , no brain but trained to kill , torture and rape upon the orders of the elite that enjoys all the luxuries of life. i felt pity for the indian soldiers but they were killing muslims and raping women in kashmir. they might have got what they deserved.



Kill or be killed. The battlefield is no place for diplomacy. If people want to avoid the attrocities of war, don't start wars. Once they begin, savagery and death is the only way it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rott said:


> I saw the same one. Got it from him too.


Cdbhy? And weibo has em.. i couldnt search because its in chinese text.. you probably can find them much more easily.. even bhsrtis on their own forum have seen them but arent posting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

So, here’s what I do not get. How come no one from the Indian side opted to open fire?

Indian side just confirmed their soldiers had weapons on them. Why did no one opt to fire? Something is amiss here and not making sense. Their CO got killed. Their compatriots were being clubbed and no one thought to switch to guns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Figaro said:


> America would've been a lot better off without wars like Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan. The reason its wealth and "empire" is growing has more to do so with its economics than warfare ... think about how much better this country would be if it were not for the two Middle East Wars?


 except for the fact that all them places you name are ruled by the empire through proxies


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273540964888350720


Because of the captured indian troops who were missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Sound Barrier said:


> Do you care about Muslims of India only, or you're also worried about what your iron brother has done and is doing to innocent Uyghur Muslims in China?
> What happened to the Ummah?



I grew up with Uyghurs. Pakistan hosts one of the largest Uyghur population in the world.

Your fake concern can get lost.

When you afford Kashmiris their rights, then we will talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> From cameras electronic intelligence etc etc



Dude you're here for wasting your time.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273531006444658688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Yeah, government just clarified " no any Indian trooper is missing"


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> Dude you're here for wasting your time.


dude you are wasting your time, if you know nothing stay silent, beidu is in medium to high orbits (geostationary/geosynchronous) orbits, all spy satellites is in low earth orbits


----------



## Zohair Alam

Sound Barrier said:


> Do you care about Muslims of India only, or you're also worried about what your iron brother has done and is doing to innocent Uyghur Muslims in China?
> What happened to the Ummah?



China openly invites every concerned human rights, and law makers around the world to come visit a place of their choice in Uyghur. 

India has yet to allow UNMOGIP (United Nations Military Observer Group in India & Pakistan) beyond Delhi even after 70+ years of agreeing to it. Whereas UNMOGIP complete their duties freely in Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. Visit their website.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Indeed...none missing because they are all dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Raven

What the Chinese are doing with the Uigers is no different to what Pakistan is doing with ex-Taliban, i.e deradicalising them and teaching them not to use religion for secular causes or to justify violence. That's very different to the murder, rape and persecution of the Kashmiris by the Indians who claim they are their own citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Oh shit, looks like i've missed the parties LOL
hopefully not too late to have some fun.....now?
So, the story begin with
(1) Some "Macho Indian soldiers" got their A@S accidentally kicked by Chinese whom known as sick man of Asia
(2) As usual, Indians trying extremely hard to manipulate a terrible "defeat" into a glorious "victory"
(3) Modi and company assured all Indians and media="ALL IS WELL"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> dude you are wasting your time, if you know nothing stay silent, beidu is in medium to high orbits (geostationary/geosynchronous) orbits, all spy satellites is in low earth orbits



dudess you're not familiar with IoT, and Big Data

you're not familiar that the heaviest user of GPS are american armed forces, NASA, and NOAA. every time i use google earth caption of US Navy comes.

visiting the following air force military website wont hurt you

https://www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104610/global-positioning-system/

China can use Big Data approaches & IoT to monitor any troubled region with beidu 3 accuracy factored in


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

The Raven said:


> What the Chinese are doing with the Uigers is no different to what Pakistan is doing with ex-Taliban, i.e deradicalising them and teaching them not to use religion for secular causes or to justify violence. That's very different to the murder, rape and persecution of the Kashmiris by the Indians who claim they are their own citizens.



Not Taliban, but TTP.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

grey boy 2 said:


> Oh shit, looks like i've missed the parties LOL
> hopefully not too late to have some fun.....now?
> So, the story begin with
> (1) Some "Macho Indian soldiers" got their A@S accidentally kicked by Chinese whom known as sick man of Asia
> (2) As usual, Indians trying extremely hard to manulate a terrible "defeat" into a glorious "victory"
> (3) Modi and company assured all Indians and media="ALL IS WELL"
> View attachment 642744


Nah the cover up has only started lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

pheeel goood mitrrrunnn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

In arduis fidelis said:


> Look like a barb wire fence picket. Wire is wound around those spookes. Highly possible these were lying on the construction site and chinese picked them up once the brawl started



Chinese have fantastic martial arts skills. They can use a number of handheld weapons (not firearm) and can kill a number of Indian soldiers without firing a bullet.

The number of deaths for Indian army in this single clash is staggering.
It appears to me that their party was ambushed by Chinese.

There are reports that IA had decided to launch a commando attack to occupy some hills. This was the first of many possible expeditions.
Indian army involved commandos from Bihar and Tamil regiments.
Most likely Indians started their ascent on the hill in the night.

I think Chinese got the sniff and were waiting for them.
They (Chinese) took Indian by complete surprise and before Indians could organize themselves Chinese had finished the job and slipped away in darkness.
Killing of Colonel Commandant and the two second in command didn't help Indian army's organization.

@PanzerKiel Your comments Sir! (I got the above narration from YouTube).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amavous

This seems about right, Just read between the lines. They are either dead or in Chinese prison so all soldiers are accounted for and none is missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

The Raven said:


> What the Chinese are doing with the Uigers is no different to what Pakistan is doing with ex-Taliban, i.e deradicalising them and teaching them not to use religion for secular causes or to justify violence. That's very different to the murder, rape and persecution of the Kashmiris by the Indians who claim they are their own citizens.



Methods used by China and Pakistan for correctional purposes of extremists will soon be sought in hindutva bharat for saffronites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Because all the dead bodies are accounted now? Sources yesterday were saying that this figure is more then double, around 47 Indian soldiers dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

Sound Barrier said:


> Do you care about Muslims of India only, or you're also worried about what your iron brother has done and is doing to innocent Uyghur Muslims in China?
> What happened to the Ummah?



China has no problem with Islam or Christianity.
In the past, Hong XiuQuan used Christianity to start the Taiping rebellion and caused the death of about 10 to 30 million people. Today, Christianity still operates normally in China. The Chinese government does not prohibit Christianity, so they have no reason to stop Islam

China does not encourage its people to be Muslims and Christians, but they do not ban these religions.
The only exception is religious organizations like Falun Gong.

Do not equate Islam and Uyghur. China has 56 ethnic groups and only Uighurs have problems. They always dreamed of founding the East Turkestan state and constantly attacked, massacred and genocide other ethnic groups in Xinjiang. In the past, rebels were crushed by the 36th division. At present, they are constantly conducting terrorist attacks such as ramming Tiananmen cars, knife attacks at Kunming railway station, riots in Xinjiang. Uighur extremists do not represent all Uighurs and Muslims, but their actions undermine the image of the Muslim community in China.

Finally, Uighurs in Xinjiang have higher incomes and better living conditions than many other countries in Asia. They are also prioritized for government support in health, education and employment. If you want to know more about the Uighurs, it is best to go to Xinjiang and see with your own eyes, not one-sided listening from western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## manlion

Just for Laughs
'China ka Pradhan Mantri Kim Jong'

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273562803865923584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Dil Pakistan said:


> Chinese have fantastic martial arts skills. They can use a number of handheld weapons (not firearm) and can kill a number of Indian soldiers without firing a bullet.
> 
> The number of deaths for Indian army in this single clash is staggering.
> It appears to me that their party was ambushed by Chinese.
> 
> There are reports that IA had decided to launch a commando attack to occupy some hills. This was the first of many possible expeditions.
> Indian army involved commandos from Bihar and Tamil regiments.
> Most likely Indians started their ascent on the hill in the night.
> 
> I think Chinese got the sniff and were waiting for them.
> They (Chinese) took Indian by complete surprise and before Indians could organize themselves Chinese had finished the job and slipped away in darkness.
> Killing of Colonel Commandant and the two second in command didn't help Indian army's organization.
> 
> @PanzerKiel Your comments Sir! (I got the above narration from YouTube).



Dear, I'll request you not to trust anything at the moment. Let it come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Zohair Alam said:


> Methods used by China and Pakistan for correctional purposes of extremists will soon be sought in hindutva bharat for saffronites



They cannot be reformed. Simple club to the head will do it for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Brother! I said in a one sentence.
> 
> There is no doubt that china is more powerful than India at all fonrts "economical, military etc". but India is also not a weak country at all.
> 
> If both big country will engage military than it will not cost to both countries only but will impact to rest of the world.
> 
> The same reason the Chinese always say that we will resolve the all issues by talk. But, if anyone will try to chnage the situation at ground level than it will not be good for some kind of trust which are established from past many years.
> 
> Now, Chinese has to decide " What they want". our side, we are vry clear...


But India did try to change the situation, it has ignored it's international commitments, broke several international laws, illegally annexed disputed territory, broken bilateral agreements with both PK and China and then tried to claim territory under China's and PK control while carrying out HR abuses, killings, rapes, and burning down Kashmir, so please for God's sake stop pretending butter would not melt in your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tman786

Mashallah


Taimoor Khan said:


> Because all the dead bodies are accounted now? Sources yesterday were saying that this figure is more then double, around 47 Indian soldiers dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

USA & India throw money at human extremists present in every society to use them for their purposes, and create faultlines in that society (which may have opposite ideology, nukes, important geolocation, crude oil) mainly destroying peace of that region.

Proactive China sensed it and educated its Muslim population how to not fall for extremism and use intellect to reason against those who may bribe them for terrorism and differentiate national interest separate from religious interest (which is what's practiced in all Muslim countries too). China should be praised it immuned its society from US-Indian sent troubles on its soil through whatever the weakest link China thinks was present in its society. Also Tajik, Uzbek had been easily brainwashed by US brain child AlQaeda and sharing borders with Central Asian countries made it imperarive to act before its late.

All Muslim countries oppose terrorism in one voice, conduct their international relations beyond religion (and so do Nepal & India), and want their masses to not fall for adversary's propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

zhxy said:


> China has no problem with Islam or Christianity.
> In the past, Hong XiuQuan used Christianity to start the Taiping rebellion and caused the deaths of hundreds of millions of people. Today, Christianity still operates normally in China. The Chinese government does not prohibit Christianity, so they have no reason to stop Islam
> 
> China does not encourage its people to be Muslims and Christians, but they do not ban these religions.
> The only exception is religious organizations like Falun Gong.
> 
> Do not equate Islam and Uyghur. China has 56 ethnic groups and only Uighurs have problems. They always dreamed of founding the East Turkestan state and constantly attacked, massacred and genocide other ethnic groups in Xinjiang. In the past, rebels were crushed by the 36th division. At present, they are constantly conducting terrorist attacks such as ramming Tiananmen cars, knife attacks at Kunming railway station, riots in Xinjiang. Uighur extremists do not represent all Uighurs and Muslims, but their actions undermine the image of the Muslim community in China.
> 
> Finally, Uighurs in Xinjiang have higher incomes and better living conditions than many other countries in Asia. They are also prioritized for government support in health, education and employment. If you want to know more about the Uighurs, it is best to go to Xinjiang and see with your own eyes, not one-sided listening from western media.



CIA was trying hard to begin terrorism against China in Xinjiang, but they failed.

Then they tried to brainwash Muslims, but no Muslim country took the bait.

Today terrorist Indian govern cries Uyghurs while they are blinding and torturing Kashmiris, shameful.

We Muslims see everything. We can make our own conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Protest_again said:


> They will keep doing those drills.



They have drilled plenty of nails in Indian soldiers for sure, with utter contempt.


----------



## atya

"Chinese army has also captured an Indian army base 10-12 km from the Mc-Mohal line."

https://assam.news18.com/news/nation/china-occupied-huge-land-of-arunachal-pradesh-62953.html

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## kingQamaR

All it took was Chinese probably half an hour with clubs and malices. To shut up thIs inDian supa pawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> dudess you're not familiar with IoT, and Big Data
> 
> you're not familiar that the heaviest user of GPS are american armed forces, NASA, and NOAA. every time i use google earth caption of US Navy comes.
> 
> visiting the following air force military website wont hurt you
> 
> https://www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104610/global-positioning-system/
> 
> China can use Big Data approaches & IoT to monitor any troubled region with beidu 3 accuracy factored in


But need receivers IA does have a beidu 3 receivers to track their positions???


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273582055398440960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

bluesky said:


> CPEC shows a country of 220 million people is unable to build roads., bridges, tunnels and dams. Intelligent people are needed to build these things. Chinese are intelligent and you are not. Why to celebrate the dependence on others? Is it not derogatory?



What has that got to do with this thread?
You are derailing the thread. Please stick to topic at hand. 


Reported to MODs for derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

The Accountant said:


> And how do you know that those choppers are carrying dead bodies, Injured or are just bringing reinforecement?
> 
> You Indians are so hillarious.
> 
> By the way care to share the video and snaps of the choppers you are talking about ?


Meanwhile I understand your government lost majority after withdraw of support by BNP.. Military may take over the nation. Coup on the table!!!


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I only replied on two cases:
> 1. Does China *care* about Kashmir or kashmiri?
> Ans is simply " NO"
> 2. Does china developing cpec for Pakistan?
> Ans is NO but here comes mutual interests. China has own and Pakistan is having own.


The word "care" reduces discussion of geo-politics to kindergarten level. For those whose thinking is still stuck in early childhood fine. But nation states are insititutions and organizations. They don't have 'love, sex, gender, or that time of the month'. Their calculations are always done with cold, hard, self interest. Of course in social conveersation we may mask that with niceties and doublespeak [iron brother;home from home etc] but the underlying self interest stands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

bluesky said:


> CPEC shows a country of 220 million people is unable to build roads., bridges, tunnels and dams. Intelligent people are needed to build these things. Chinese are intelligent and you are not. Why to celebrate the dependence on others? Is it not derogatory?


Why do you celebrate Padma bridge? Isn’t it being built by the Chinese? For our roads at least on ground sub-contractors are local. Says a lot about your construction “prowess”.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBUS-CXK

bluesky said:


> So, it was China that was unlawfully building structures in a disputed land and then suddenly opened fire. IA troops were protecting their land that China wants to grab. Catching the workers do not go against the norm. What do you mean by beating. A little mishandling is not beating. China should value human lives. Historically it is a demonic country that we can see also in the South Pacific.


1, There is evidence to show. Indian soldiers killed by bullets?
2, OMG, the devil country please forget Kashmir, Sikkim, Bhutan, Nepal.
3. Just Bangladesh? A rubbish! Believe me. as long as I give one 054A to Myanmar. the whole BN will kneel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273530375004803072

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Bilal.

SBUS-CXK said:


> 1, There is evidence to show. Indian soldiers killed by bullets?
> 2, OMG, the devil country please forget Kashmir, Sikkim, Bhutan, Nepal.
> 3. Just Bangladesh. A rubbish. Believe me. as long as I give one 054A to Myanmar. the whole BN will kneel.



Or stop providing spares for the second hand frigates China sold them, which they call a Navy... old scrap you gave them at very low cost for goodwill.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

bluesky said:


> CPEC shows a country of 220 million people is unable to build roads., bridges, tunnels and dams. Intelligent people are needed to build these things. Chinese are intelligent and you are not. Why to celebrate the dependence on others? Is it not derogatory?



Because we were an ally of USA for 15 years, and recieved $ 115 Billion in infrastructural damage joining their War on Terror as frontline ally. Became a security state, no FDI's. Recieved only 17 billion as Coallition Support Fund.

China helped Pakistan when we had hit the rock bottom. CPEC is now valued $ 100+ billion, and rightly a nightmare of USA+india.

Chinese and Pakistani workers both work on CPEC projects mutually. We are catching up with where we left.

You've just started to side with US, so good luck. What you saw in Ladakh is only the beginning if you touch Chinese interests in the region. Moreover, USA doesn't come to help you. She makes her war yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

SBUS-CXK said:


> 1, There is evidence to show. Indian soldiers killed by bullets?
> 2, OMG, the devil country please forget Kashmir, Sikkim, Bhutan, Nepal.
> 3. Just Bangladesh? A rubbish! Believe me. as long as I give one 054A to Myanmar. the whole BN will kneel.


Bangladesh Navy is much stronger than they ever were and are growing and soon will induct 6 modern new submarines. They are already buying new Tanks and MRLs and Artillery for their Army. Soon when China convinces them to buy more than 100 J 10 C India seriously needs to worry about third front. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273440682883969024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morpheus

Anyone know what this video is about. Recent or old?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273270178764251137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

PakSword said:


> India has strongly rejected Pakistan's claim that it shot down two Indian military aircraft over Pakistani air space and arrested one of the pilots.
> 
> Indian military sources told NDTV that all pilots are accounted for.
> 
> Does it ring a bell, anyone?


Oooo man this was classic. Lucky you caught Abhi else they will deny it to the grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

rambro said:


> Why the sudden change of tone addressing a Pakistani, sir? Lol



lol...You be like on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

A large land area of Arunachal Pradesh has also been captured by Chinese army. The North East Indian media is reporting it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ahassan

seems like another front opened for India ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Morpheus said:


> Anyone know what this video is about. Recent or old?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273270178764251137


Dude is he crying? Wtf..... Soldiers fight not cry. Next time don't cross the friggin line.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Morpheus

Han Patriot said:


> Dude is he crying? Wtf..... Soldiers fight not cry. Next time don't cross the friggin line.



This was what happened couple of min before that video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> lol...You be like on this thread



LOL no amount of pandering will save them given how they treat Pakistan.
Back to topic: RIP indians (rest in pieces)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hi @Zohair Alam you didn't answer my question DOES IA is fool to have Chinese beidu receivers to track their movements in galwan Valley????


----------



## Enigma SIG

The US wants India to fight their war, this piece propping an Indian advantage 

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/17/asia/india-china-military-comparison-hnk-intl-scli/index.html






"Recent conflicts with Pakistan give the current IAF a level of institutional experience in actual networked combat," it says.

Lacking such experience, Chinese pilots may have difficulty thinking for themselves in a dynamic aerial battlefield, according to the Belfer report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> India seriously needs to worry about third front.


Zarvan a country born in the womb of India, nursed by India will always remain broadly within the Indian orbit. Always. It's entire economic trajectory is west-centric. It's booming industrial exports go the west. It's nvestors come from the west. Without all that they would be back to being semi-naked lunghi wearing, starving people. Do understand this basic dynamic informing BD's position.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> Ye and your government said they invented the internet 2000 years ago and you believed it?
> Ye and your government said they are removing poverty from India and you believed it?
> Ye and your government said plenty toilets in India and you believed it?
> Ye and your government said no Muslims are harassed in India?
> 
> Please dont tell us to believe your government - we know they are liars to the max.






The indian government didn't say they invented the internet 2,000 years ago. They said they invented it 10,000 years ago:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/558725/

Bro, please get your facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohsin A

Morpheus said:


> Anyone know what this video is about. Recent or old?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273270178764251137



Old video bro. It's from when they were bringing back the bodies from Pulwama terrorist attack orchestrated by Modi and Co.


----------



## Enigma SIG

NeonNinja said:


> A large land area of Arunachal Pradesh has also been captured by Chinese army. The North East Indian media is reporting it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523


China is really taking them to the cleaners!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zohair Alam

Han Patriot said:


> Oooo man this was classic. Lucky you caught Abhi else they will deny it to the grave.



Haha you're telling the obvious.

I couldn't help laughing when I heard the briefing from MEA spokesperson ' our one pilot is missing in action. Pakistas says he is with them '

LOL

Pakistan se panga liya tha tau Pakistan kay pas hi hona tha

Moreover indians ko pehle pata tha Paksitan k pas hai q k ISPR ne subha khud bataya tha. MEA evening main briefing de raha hai public ko k Pakistan says he is with Pakistan. moreover, he warned journalists earlier k woh is briefing pe questions nahi le ga last main.

is saadgi pe kaun na mar jaye LOL

and See how they dont miss any chance to discredit and downplay us.

next day when we released him bhakts said dekha modi k pressure m chor diya

modi ka aur ICJ ka pressure Kulbhushan k liye tau kaam nahi aya ab tak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ahassan said:


> seems like another front opened for India ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523





NeonNinja said:


> A large land area of Arunachal Pradesh has also been captured by Chinese army. The North East Indian media is reporting it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523



looks like jerks deleted the link....webpage not shown is mentioned...link can't open...

Indians downed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Just interested if Israel has offered any support to India? Or Russia, France, Uk, USA, Germany said anything in India’s favour!


----------



## PakGuns

Guys i have read somewhere that whole ladakh right now is under China control?? anyone please confirm this news????? @Imran Khan @PakSword


----------



## bluesky

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And how many BDs were killed by india in the past decade on the indo bd border?
> If anything this is demonic:
> 
> View attachment 642734
> View attachment 642735
> View attachment 642736
> View attachment 642737
> 
> 
> Or perhaps you will justify deaths of thousands of your countrymen, women and kids too.​


Please talk of the present China-India skirmish and not about Felani. Being a human being requires to value lives. Innocent killings do not achieve anything. I hope the little conflict does no spread to a larger area.


----------



## Zohair Alam

IAU said:


> Hi @Zohair Alam you didn't answer my question DOES IA is fool to have Chinese beidu receivers to track their movements in galwan Valley????



your answers lie in your own posts. you mentioned GPS. i showed you how GPS is heavily being used by US navy, air force, NASA.

by the same way beidu will be used by Chinese PLA, PLAAF

you mention 'spy satellites', there are no spy or military missions allowed in space. its space law. so countries have been sending and using civilian satellites for military purpose.

did you read my post where i described relation between GPS and US military?who can stop China to use Beidu 3 for that purpose?

GPS was actually a military invention, later became available to public. if GPS was enough, if reliance on another country's system is enough why China needed Beidu 3 , and how much can it benefit its adversary india?

you have no idea of IoT, Big Data, and Cloud Beidu can become part of

stop whining


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

https://assam.news18.com/news/nation/china-occupied-huge-land-of-arunachal-pradesh-62953.html

guys, indians downed this link

Can anyone confirm? Chinese just occupied whole ladakh? army base of Indian army?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bluesky said:


> Please talk of the present China-India skirmish and not about Felani. Being a human being requires to value lives. Innocent killings do not achieve anything. I hope the little conflict does no spread to a larger area.


Than stop being indias mistress and have the fukin gutts to call a spade.. a fakin spade.. you are so worried bout bhartis who massacre your own citizens thats tellin in itself..

In Urdu we have a saying "shah say ziadq shah ka wafadar", more loyal to the shah than the shah himself.. 

These indian troops attacked chinese and got slaughtered in return.. im sure they didnt go to chinese positions for a fukin dance off.

That said, these troops were called off from IOK so we aint shedding crocodile tears for a military that commits war crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zarvan

Indus Pakistan said:


> Zarvan a country born in the womb of India, nursed by India will always remain broadly within the Indian orbit. Always. It's entire economic trajectory is west-centric. It's booming industrial exports go the west. It's nvestors come from the west. Without all that they would be back to being semi-naked lunghi wearing, starving people. Do understand this basic dynamic informing BD's position.


First of all vast majority of that country seriously hates India. Secondly what matters is economic and Military interests and trust me China will be soon main ally of Bangladesh not India and India will face third front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zohair Alam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In Urdu we have a saying "shah say ziadq shah ka wafadar", more loyal to the shah than the shah himself..



In English it is _To try to be holier than the pope._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> First of all vast majority of that country seriously hates India. Secondly what matters is economic and Military interests and trust me China will be soon main ally of Bangladesh not India and India will face third front.


Lol thats a laughable claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol thats a laughable claim.


Just wait and watch. Things are going in that direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Just wait and watch. Things are going in that direction


Just 5 days back the guy was crying over the killing of a bd by indians and bad mouthin his govt .... today hes here mouthing off Pak and Chinese.. such is the duplicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> First of all vast majority of that country seriously hates India. Secondly what matters is economic and Military interests and trust me China will be soon main ally of Bangladesh not India and India will face third front.


You are pointing towards the submarine base to be built by China in BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol thats a laughable claim.


Good ol delusional zarvan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just 5 days back the guy was crying over the killing of a bd by indians and bad mouthin his govt .... today hes here mouthing off Pak and Chinese.. such is the duplicity.


But got shut up quite good and made to run... pest....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalamfromBD

Zarvan said:


> First of all vast majority of that country seriously hates India. Secondly what matters is economic and Military interests and trust me China will be soon main ally of Bangladesh not India and India will face third front.


I don't think so. They supported Myanmar over Bangladesh in Rohingya issue. We are on our own because of our government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

SalamfromBD said:


> I don't think so. They supported Myanmar over Bangladesh in Rohingya issue. We are on our own because of our government.


Do you know about the Purbachal project and you think it makes any impact on BD-Chinese relations on strategic level?

Also, Sheikh Hasina signed with india over use of BD seaports and also welcomes Chinese to use BD's seaports, what do you make of it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Zohair Alam said:


> Hindia is Hindu mobocracy.
> 
> Gods other than God of Islam are simply not real. Hindia cant be a theocracy therefore.


Anything that


Enigma SIG said:


> China is really taking them to the cleaners!



Holy smokes ... India is being invaded left and right... Well done China! Someone has to subdue the terror nation of India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

SalamfromBD said:


> I don't think so. They supported Myanmar over Bangladesh in Rohingya issue. We are on our own because of our government.



Welcome to this FIRE thread.

What a time to join in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

*No Chinese presence on Indian side of Galwan Valley LAC:*

https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

What's going on in Ladakh region?

Chinese moving in? occupied army base of India?

Any confirmation?


----------



## Imran Khan

PakGuns said:


> Guys i have read somewhere that whole ladakh right now is under China control?? anyone please confirm this news????? @Imran Khan @PakSword


bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab ? its fake news only at border some 60sq km is captured by china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Mk-313 said:


> is that why they shot down your jet and were serving your pilot very very slurpy tea?


Pakistan Officer: How was the Tea?
Abinondon: The tea was FANTASTIC!



52051 said:


> IQ 80 is real

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> First of all vast majority of that country seriously hates India.


We have no certain way of judging that. It certainly is not a sentiment is expressed in electoral policy. And that is* what matters*. Not some vocal BD's who suffer from inferiority complex and want to be Pakistani's in their heart. Similiar to how many of our people pine for Turkic/Arabic recognition. 



Zarvan said:


> Secondly what matters is economic and Military interests and trust me China will be soon main ally of Bangladesh not India and India will face third front.


Fact: The major market for BD exports is the west. I already told they would go back to state semi-nakedness without western markerts. Thus they will not endanger that by siding with China alone. They will walk a very balanced tightrope between India, west and China. Placating all but not making any enemies. This is in their interest and I have noticed BD people are rather good at chasing their interests. The majority wanted to leave Pakistan in 1971. Was thatr decision correct? Yes. Look at their economic position now and what it was in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> looks like jerks deleted the link....webpage not shown is mentioned...link can't open...
> 
> Indians downed it



There you go:
https://assam.news18.com/news/natio...jp-mp-tapir-gaon-describes-history-62953.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> Just wait and watch. Things are going in that direction


Can't say i could align with you, however if BD goes in this direction then you are militarily talking about a force of 10 x infantry Divisions standing against India. The only pivotal axis that comes to my mind is Siliguri. Then on north west and west is Nepal with a standing Army of 8 x Infantry Divisions. If BD Army concentrates its military formations from the south and south east while Nepalese Army comes from west and North west towards Siliguri, China will gain a head start coming down south from Tibet. 

This way Pakistan and China will open fronts in IOK while BD, Nepal and China will open fronts on eastern side of India, however it looks next to impossible right now, only time will tell. India will look towards USA and NATO to form an alliance against China, Pakistan, BD and Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Look at this

https://tradingeconomics.com/bangladesh/exports-by-country


----------



## Clutch

*Galwan Valley: Image appears to show nail-studded rods used in India-China brawl*

3 hours ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with WhatsApp

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share






Image captionAn image passed to the BBC by an Indian military official shows crude weapons purportedly used in the fight
An image has emerged showing a crude weapon purportedly used by Chinese forces in the fatal brawl along China's disputed border with India on Monday.

The fight in the Galwan Valley left at least 20 Indian soldiers dead and raised tensions between the two powers.

China did not acknowledge any casualties among its forces. Both sides accused the other of an incursion.

The border between the two nations in the region is poorly demarcated and can shift with topographical changes.

The image that emerged on Thursday showed crude weapons that appeared to be made from iron rods studded with nails. It was passed to the BBC by a senior Indian military official on the India-China border, who said the weapons had been used by the Chinese.

ADVERTISEMENT
Defence analyst Ajai Shukla, who first tweeted the image, described the use of such weapons as "barbarism". The absence of firearms in the clash dates back to a 1996 agreement between the two sides that guns and explosives be prohibited along the disputed stretch of the border, to deter escalation.

The image was widely shared on Twitter in India, prompting outrage from many social media users. Neither Chinese or Indian officials commented on it.

Media reports said troops clashed on ridges at a height of nearly 4,267m (14,000 ft) along a steep terrain, with some soldiers falling into the fast-flowing Galwan river in sub-zero temperatures.

*First deaths in four decades*
The two sides have brawled along the disputed border in recent weeks, but Monday's clash was the first to lead to fatalities in at least 45 years. Unconfirmed reports in Indian media said at least 40 Chinese soldiers died, but China is yet to issue any information about casualties. Some Indian soldiers are still believed to be missing.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said India had crossed the border twice, "provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides", the AFP news agency reported.

China on Wednesday claimed "sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region" - a claim rebutted by India as "exaggerated and untenable".




Image copyrightEPA
Image captionIndian army trucks move along a highway leading to Ladakh on Wednesday
Members of the public in both nations have since staged protests over the clashes in the disputed Himalayan border area, while officials have spoken cautiously and moved towards a diplomatic resolution.

Indian foreign ministry spokesperson Anurag Srivastava said the foreign ministers of both countries had shared a phone conversation on Wednesday on the developments and "agreed that the overall situation should be handled in a responsible manner".

"Making exaggerated and untenable claims is contrary to this understanding," Mr Srivastava was quoted as saying by Press Trust of India news agency.

An Indian government statement after Subrahmanyam Jaishankar's conversation with China's Wang Yi said Chinese forces tried to erect a structure on the Indian side of the de facto border, the Line of Actual Control (LAC).

The statement accused the Chinese of a "premeditated and planned action that was directly responsible for the resulting violence and casualties" and urged China to "take corrective steps".

Meanwhile, a Chinese statement quoted Mr Wang as saying: "China again expresses strong protest to India and demands the Indian side launches a thorough investigation... and stop all provocative actions to ensure the same things do not happen again."









*Why were there no guns?*
The Galwan river valley in Ladakh, with its harsh climate and high-altitude terrain, lies along the western sector of the LAC and close to Aksai Chin, a disputed area claimed by India but controlled by China.

This is not the first time the two nuclear-armed neighbours have fought without conventional firearms on the border. India and China have a history of face-offs and overlapping territorial claims along the more than 3,440km (2,100 mile), poorly drawn LAC separating the two sides.

The last firing on the border happened in 1975 when four Indian soldiers were killed in a remote pass in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh. The clash was variously described by former diplomats as an ambush and an accident. But no bullets have been fired since.

At the root of this is a 1996 bilateral agreement that says "neither side shall open fire... conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometres of the Line of Actual Control".

But there have been other tense confrontations along the border in recent weeks. In May Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows on the border at Pangong Lake, also in Ladakh, and in the north-eastern Indian state of Sikkim hundreds of miles to the east.

India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan Valley and says China occupies 38,000 sq km (14,700 sq miles) of its territory. Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.


----------



## Mighty Lion

No Chinese intrusion in Galwan:
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/

Shows PLA has failed @Signalian


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

atya said:


> There you go:
> https://assam.news18.com/news/natio...jp-mp-tapir-gaon-describes-history-62953.html



Thanks...now it is working

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> According to indian expert col ajay shukla, a baton used by PLA troops:
> 
> View attachment 642733



This is barbaric, pure and simple. 

I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad. 

My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> What's going on in Ladakh region?
> 
> Chinese moving in? occupied army base of India?
> 
> Any confirmation?


China has occupied large areas of Arunchal Pradesh, and Indian army military bases. Haven't heard anything about Laddakh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> No Chinese intrusion in Galwan:
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/
> 
> Shows PLA has failed @Signalian


Then why are you angry? You killed more Chinese n we occupy nothing... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Signalian said:


> India will look towards USA and NATO to form an alliance against China, Pakistan, BD and Nepal.


Why would BD do that? To cut it's own economic lifeline? Please do look at these export stats. It is the western provision of low economic tariffs that have given the crutch for BD to stand. You think they are going to kncok crutch out?

https://tradingeconomics.com/bangladesh/exports-by-country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Imran Khan said:


> bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab ? its fake news only at border some 60sq km is captured by china


ty for clearing things lol.. i really thought china has taken ladakh


----------



## rott

silent_poison said:


> No Chinese intrusion in Galwan:
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/
> 
> Shows PLA has failed @Signalian


You don't know how much you're making laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mighty Lion

Imran Khan said:


> bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab ? its fake news only at border some 60sq km is captured by china


No such thing about 60 sq km either:
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/


----------



## SalamfromBD

Signalian said:


> Do you know about the Purbachal project and you think it makes any impact on BD-Chinese relations on strategic level?
> 
> Also, Sheikh Hasina signed with india over use of BD seaports and also welcomes Chinese to use BD's seaports, what do you make of it ?


Well Purbachal project needs more time to be reality. Most of the Purbachal is still barren green land. Sheikh Hasina even allowed Nepal and Bhutan to use BD's seaports and ports of BD are Outdated and inadequate for modern use.In the end, all that for economic growth I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

silent_poison said:


> No such thing about 60 sq km either:
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/


pandy ji bus kar do ab itni maar kha ker bhi apko aqal nhi ayee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Bro, please translate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

rott said:


> You don't know how much you're making laugh.


no matter how much you beat them they will stand up next day and say nothing happen . we have long experience of these friends



rott said:


> Bro, please translate.


today 5pm every Indian should abused china from balcony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Imran Khan said:


> pandy ji bus kar do ab itni maar kha ker bhi apko aqal nhi ayee


Read the article and try to be factual instead of doing one liners like a 8 year old.


----------



## rott

Imran Khan said:


> no matter how much you beat them they will stand up next day and say nothing happen . we have long experience of these friends
> 
> 
> today 5pm every Indian should abused china from balcony


They're so cute. Especially @silent_poison

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

Han Patriot said:


> Then why are you angry? You killed more Chinese n we occupy nothing... Lol



The _Inferiorty complex. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Imran Khan said:


> today 5pm every Indian should abused china from balcony


 I know it's Photoshopped. But it was hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



From the account I've read it was the Chinese who were outnumbered and called in reinforcements. It is the fault of Indians for not being able to do the same. I'm inclined to agree with you that the act was barbaric but that does not even begin to describe Indian army acts in Kashmir so I am glad that someone is giving them the treatment they deserve.


----------



## Signalian

Indus Pakistan said:


> Why would BD do that? To cut it's own economic lifeline? Please do look at these export stats. It is the western provision of low economic tariffs that have given the crutch for BD to stand. You think they are going to kncok crutch out?
> 
> https://tradingeconomics.com/bangladesh/exports-by-country


BD wouldnt really do it but looking at BD Military deployments, BD Army has deployed just one Divisional sized force near Siliguri area, 66th Infantry Division, covering North west from from potentially three sides since its a tricky salient. There are 2 x Divisional sized forces that can be sent towards this area - 7th Infantry Division and/or 9th Infantry Division, without hopefully leaving gap in the defences. It would be interesting to see Nepalese Army deployments against Siliguri corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zohair Alam

silent_poison said:


> No such thing about 60 sq km either:
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...sitions-surrounding-deadly-china-india-clash/



So after hiring TTP, PTM you guys now bribing private news outlets?



silent_poison said:


> Read the article and try to be factual instead of doing one liners like a 8 year old.



Read above.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



This reminds me of a similar ambush where Pak arny troops were called for a flag meeting and ambushed.. you might be sensitive but not me.. they rightly deserve it.. if not, I hope you go and visit Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musings

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



Firstly there is no official notification of this being the case. Perhaps it would be prudent to wait for an official body to verify if this was the case. 

Again we are not privy in knowing a larger Chinese party attacked a helpless unarmed small platoon of Indians so your assumption with respect is "jumping the gun".
I agree no one with a sane membrane would support something like this.

The problem is an earlier post - we discussed the meaning of "barbaric" - when it comes to a nation that sweeps butchering Muslims for the sake of their religion and a nation that freely fires at civilians in Kashmir "for the fun of it" - ones sympathy becomes diminished. 

A nation denying, even when there is unequivocal proof - written, video and witnessed of such activity - one has to then wait for an official source to outline the real activity of what actually happened at this confrontation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



Lucky that Pakistan offers tea after firing a missile at the enemy. Pakistani hospitality is known worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



Where is your disgust when entire villages are gangraped? From 6 year olds to pregnant and even elderly women? When ambulances are shelled? When civilian houses are targeted ? When young boys are paraded naked and shot dead and buried in mass graves? When our boys are beheaded and their heads kept as trophys? When kashmiris are crushed under vehicles or used as human shields?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## atya

How can someone drown in this?? Indian narrative isn't adding up.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273532003057451008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)


Also this pic was released by an indian handle.. unless the chinese sent him the pics I wouldnt believe such nonsense.. you are free to believe the indian narrative aka propaganda... 

Also who in the right mind goes to an enemy position asking for a withdrawal without any weapons?
The indian story is that indian troops went to chinese posts, beat them by, PLA called reinforcements who efffed them up.

Questions rise here:

How or why did indians have no weapons lol

Why didnt indian reinforcements arrive?

The pic of the dead indian col also auggeat more of a bullet injury rather than a nail studded baton.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohair Alam

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



I reserve your views for non-combatants. For soldiers, psychopaths, and rapists I dont care.

Armies sign a contract that they wont care for their life. In PMA, they make every cadet watch Faces of Death again and again to the extent cadets are desensitized toward death.


----------



## litman

313ghazi said:


> Kill or be killed. The battlefield is no place for diplomacy. If people want to avoid the attrocities of war, don't start wars. Once they begin, savagery and death is the only way it goes.


that was my point. soldiers dont start war. the leaders do. soldiers only pay the price with their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohair Alam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The pic of the dead indian col also auggeat more of a bullet injury rather than a nail studded baton.



Where can it be found?


----------



## Imran Khan

rott said:


> I know it's Photoshopped. But it was hilarious.


This is their victory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also this pic was released by an indian handle.. unless the chinese sent him the pics I wouldnt believe such nonsense.. you are free to believe the indian narrative aka propaganda...
> 
> Also who in the right mind goes to an enemy position asking for a withdrawal without any weapons?
> The indian story is that indian troops went to chinese posts, beat them by, PLA called reinforcements who efffed them up.
> 
> Questions rise here:
> 
> How or why did indians have no weapons lol
> 
> Why didnt indian reinforcements arrive?
> 
> The pic of the dead indian col also auggeat more of a bullet injury rather than a nail studded baton.


Who said I'm believing the Indian narrative. I'm saying it doesn't make sense, Indians claim that their soldiers drown. How can they drown in shallow water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Chinese did nothing wrong...Indians DESERVED that...Ask Kashmiris


yes indian army tortured kashmiris but my question is why soldiers all over the world lack humanity? why majority of them lack morality?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

atya said:


> Who said I'm believing the Indian narrative. I'm saying it doesn't make sense, Indians claim that their soldiers drown. How can they drown in shallow water


Was replying to another poster.


----------



## atya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Was replying to another poster.


Oh okay, my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Signalian said:


> Can't say i could align with you, however if BD goes in this direction then you are militarily talking about a force of 10 x infantry Divisions standing against India. The only pivotal axis that comes to my mind is Siliguri. Then on north west and west is Nepal with a standing Army of 8 x Infantry Divisions. If BD Army concentrates its military formations from the south and south east while Nepalese Army comes from west and North west towards Siliguri, China will gain a head start coming down south from Tibet.
> 
> This way Pakistan and China will open fronts in IOK while BD, Nepal and China will open fronts on eastern side of India, however it looks next to impossible right now, only time will tell. India will look towards USA and NATO to form an alliance against China, Pakistan, BD and Nepal.


Bangladesh Army is going to be soon more than 400000 active guys. There Navy soon with induction of new Submarines will be one hell of a force and only thing left is Air Force. Bangladesh 90 % border is with India.


----------



## rambro

atya said:


> Who said I'm believing the Indian narrative. I'm saying it doesn't make sense, Indians claim that their soldiers drown. How can they drown in shallow water


It's the indian way of saying they died of natural causes or accident but in truth they were killed by their opponents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh Army is going to be soon more than 400000 active guys. There Navy soon with induction of new Submarines will be one hell of a force and only thing left is Air Force. Bangladesh 90 % border is with India.


You're betting on the wrong horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> yes indian army tortured kashmiris but my question is why soldiers all over the world lack humanity? why majority of them lack morality?


It was india that released a video of a dozen troops lynching a lone pla soldier. Should have asked than.

And dont ask retarded questions. They went to take chinese positions not pamper them with milk and honey.
Bhartioun ka ziada afsoos ho tou ghar mein saaf bicha k matam manao. Nobodys stopping you.



Zohair Alam said:


> Where can it be found?


Yaar see my postings in the same thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raja786

Bagheera said:


> Common sense. Not everyone deserted. Some fought. India is a vast and diverse country. India is a dinosaur.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Be very careful dinosaur now days world keeps these kinda things as a show piece. Watch out many hunters about.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The *PLA *moving in on *IndianOccupied SouthTibet *is a Major development... infact, huge development!
> 
> It appears the *PRC *is applying *maximum pressure* on *ModiRegime *to mend its expansit ways and resolve issues through dialouge under the *New ChineseStatusQuo!*
> 
> The options for the ModiRegime are deminshing with each passing day!



Well! why would they not? ... and who would not?

Chinese are not meeting any resistance .... it is complete walk over.



notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



My conscience allows this and much more than this ..... these are rapists of muslim girls in Kashmir .... their leaders have openly declared that it is time to kidnap Kashmiri girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

silent_poison said:


> 100% fake.
> Cathy Rolanova is a fake Pakistani acocunt run by a guy named Shoaib.



Abay tujh sai ziada fake kaun hoga multiple ID rat 



notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dil Pakistan said:


> Well! why would they not? ... and who would not?
> 
> Chinese are not meeting any resistance .... it is complete walk over.
> 
> 
> 
> My conscience allows this and much more than this ..... these are rapists of muslim girls in Kashmir .... their leaders have openly declared that it is time to kidnap Kashmiri girls.






Dil Pakistan said:


> Well! why would they not? ... and who would not?
> 
> Chinese are not meeting any resistance .... it is complete walk over.
> 
> 
> 
> My conscience allows this and much more than this ..... these are rapists of muslim girls in Kashmir .... their leaders have openly declared that it is time to kidnap Kashmiri girls.


6 year old asifa bano was raped for over a week in a temple, later murdered and body thrown.. the indian state sided with rapists.. her fault? She was muslim and kashmiri

View attachment 642764
View attachment 642765

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was india that released a video of a dozen troops lynching a lone pla soldier. Should have asked than.
> 
> And dont ask retarded questions. They went to take chinese positions not pamper them with milk and honey.
> Bhartioun ka ziada afsoos ho tou ghar mein saaf bicha k matam manao. Nobodys stopping you.
> 
> 
> Yaar see my postings in the same thread.


ok answer my another "retarded" question? did our Prophet Muhammad handled the surrendered enemies in a barbaric way????if indians are dogs(which majority of them are) should we also come at their level?
i am thinking of a dialogue of a movie about the great fighter pilot the red barron in which he said that we can still win the war with grace. what the indians did to chinese soldier was wrong. what indians are doing in kashmir is wrong .what mukti bahni did with pakistani soldiers in 71 was wrong. what pakistani soldiers did with local bangalis was wrong. what japanese did with chinese in WW 2 was wrong. thousand wrongs do not make anything right.
ITS WRONG AND UNISLAMIC. no muslim can call it right. pak military did extremely well last year. they shot the jet which was coming in to hurt us. captured the pilot who was being hammered by the locals. treated his wounds, gave him tea and nice suit at his return to his country. "grace" was written all over it.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 6 year old asifa bano was raped for over a week in a temple, later murdered and body thrown.. the indian state sided with rapists.. her fault? She was muslim and kashmiri
> 
> View attachment 642764
> View attachment 642765



I feel sick ..... I really don't care even if the Muslims in Indian army get lynched by Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

litman said:


> yes indian army tortured kashmiris but my question is why soldiers all over the world lack humanity? why majority of them lack morality?



Topic will be diverted if I answer this..please stay on topic


----------



## Areesh

Lol at Pakistanis feeling sorry for Indian soldiers being brutally killed by PLA boys

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> ok answer my another "retarded" question? did our Prophet Muhammad handled the surrendered enemies in a barbaric way????



Why are you bringing in Islam?
Did Prophet PBUH ask you to lay down during combat and get killed?
How do you know indians surrendered ? when even the indian govt is claiming otherwise? Im sure indian troops just didnt walk to the chinese unarmed and told em (indian accent) hey Chineeshe go back or somebody gonna get hurt real bad ya ? "sideways headbobin"

Brutal? were you there or are we to believe a random indian who posted pic of the baton? was he there? or does it even matter? even if the chinese used nail studded batons instead of bullets does it matter ?




> if indians are dogs(which majority of them are) should we also come at their level?
> i am thinking of a dialogue of a movie about the great fighter pilot the red barron in which he said that we can still win the war with grace. what the indians did to chinese soldier was wrong. what indians are doing in kashmir is wrong .what mukti bahni did with pakistani soldiers in 71 was wrong. what pakistani soldiers did with local bangalis was wrong. what japanese did with chinese in WW 2 was wrong. thousand wrongs do not make anything right.
> ITS WRONG AND UNISLAMIC. no muslim can call it right. pak military did extremely well last year. they shot the jet which was coming in to hurt us. captured the pilot who was being hammered by the locals. treated his wounds, gave him tea and nice suit at his return to his country. "grace" was written all over it.



The hell are you larping bout? indians attacked chinese positions... got killed and you are now invention your own stories?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Signalian said:


> BD wouldnt really do it but looking at BD Military deployments, BD Army has deployed just one Divisional sized force near Siliguri area, 66th Infantry Division, covering North west from from potentially three sides since its a tricky salient. There are 2 x Divisional sized forces that can be sent towards this area - 7th Infantry Division and/or 9th Infantry Division, without hopefully leaving gap in the defences. It would be interesting to see Nepalese Army deployments against Siliguri corridor.


I appreciate your detailed understanding and insight of the military deployments but what I was saying was in referance to the over all geo-politics informing the position and posture BD takes within the Sino-Indian rivalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> Lol at Pakistanis feeling sorry for Indian soldiers being brutally killed by PLA boys


These are the same people who cry on fb when some random bharti actor dies as if he was their ... but none bat an eyelid when a Pak actor dies or a Pak soldier attains martyrdom..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are the same people who cry on fb when some random bharti actor dies as if he was their ... but none bat an eyelid when a Pak actor dies or a Pak soldier attains martyrdom..



4 civilians including a woman died yesterday in AJK due to ceasefire violation by same Indian army 

Aur yahan hamarai log un k dukh main dublai ho rahai hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Enigma SIG said:


> You're betting on the wrong horse.


I know China and I know growing hatred of India in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why are you bringing in Islam?


A habit of people with low IQ. When choosing which pillow will be best for sleep I am sure they consult "dial a mullah". Thank god this punk was not in charge of that Chinese PLA unit that thrashed the Indians. He would have been calling "dial a mullah" on how to handle the Indians. I suspect the Chinese would have forgotten about the Indians but instead bludgeoned him to sanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Guys....guys....guys

Just leave each other aside and talk about which valley of India needs to be snatched from India after Galwan?

Lets discuss the topic, guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Dil Pakistan said:


> I feel sick ..... I really don't care even if the Muslims in Indian army get lynched by Chinese.


You see the light. Om Shanti!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So your advice is to lie down and let Indians kill them?
> 
> Do you read your own stuff?
> 
> You don't give a thought to Kashmiris at all?



why spiked clubs what is wrong with the good old fashioned, respectable practice of pumping lead?
Ignoring the rest of your inane questions, but my honest thoughts on Kashmir will shock you. 
I believe they are better off being part of Xinjiang rather than with Pakistan or India.
Perhaps @beijingwalker is right, culture,civil liberties and religion is a small price to pay for progress and upliftment.


----------



## litman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why are you bringing in Islam?
> 
> ?


because islam is my only source of guidance. and no where in islam is said to throw the alive POWs down the cliff into the river or give them a painful death.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> because islam is my only source of guidance. and no where in islam is said to throw the alive POWs down the cliff into the river or give them a painful death.


And were did you hear of them being thrown into a river? some random tweets? tu drama kahien aur jaa k kar.

If anything the pics suggest bullet injuries... tu avien apna rona laga k baitha ha jaisay teray mamay chachay mar diye china na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



Really, I laughed till my ribs hurt

I'm more concerned about Kashmiri civilians or Indian Muslims who have been victims of hindutva then these clowns who just got their comeuppance

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dil Pakistan said:


> I feel sick ..... I really don't care even if the Muslims in Indian army get lynched by Chinese.


Hardly have 2% muslims in indian army.. and even if they were they'd still be our enemy.. shared religion changes nothing... if not for taliban or ana.. def not for bhartis..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273628657467027457

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indus Pakistan said:


> A habit of people with low IQ. When choosing which pillow will be best for sleep I am sure they consult "dial a mullah". Thank god this punk was not in charge of that Chinese PLA unit that thrashed the Indians. He would have been calling "dial a mullah" on how to handle the Indians. I suspect the Chinese would have forgotten about the Indians but instead bludgeoned him to sanity.


Khas kam jahan pak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

rott said:


> I know it's Photoshopped. But it was hilarious.



Just so you guys in China know

That Pakistan/Pakistani are currently a big proportion of China's propaganda/wing

We are doing all the heavy lifting in the western newsites, twitter, facebook etc making sure China's message gets out

Spread the message amongst Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## litman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And were did you hear of them being thrown into a river? some random tweets? tu drama kahien aur jaa k kar.
> 
> If anything the pics suggest bullet injuries... tu avien apna rona laga k baitha ha jaisay teray mamay chachay mar diye china na.


this is typical mentality. come to personal abuses when you dont have logic to defend your arguement. if you are a muslim you cant call brutality done by anybody as right act. now you dont have any arguements better stay quiet and keep feeding the beast you have inside you.


----------



## Saibin

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)





notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)


Hello my dear friends,I am Chinese .
I am sad for the battle caused 20 Indian soldiers casualties.But PLA definitely did not use that kind of coarse weapon with iron nails.Because that kind of crude weapons does not exist in PLA. It is even less likely to bring that low-level primitive weapon to a mountain area with an altitude of more than 5000 meters.The news I got was that Chinese soldiers used engineer shovel in battle，like this:





The fighting took place in a Chinese camp. An Indian colonel led the army across the control line of the Chinese army by 2 kilometers at night to drive away the Chinese army. But Chinese sentinels and drones discovered them first. The quarrel continued deep night, later the two sides began to fight. Three Indian soldiers were killed at the scene, the other Indian soldiers began to run away, PLA chased them behind, and many people fell into the valley and river in the chaos.
The initiator of the incident was the frontline officers and soldiers of the Indian army, and the Indian military senior officials did not issue an order. Similar things have happened frequently in the near future, so the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs told India to manage their frontline troops.
Few people care about India in China, because more important things require us to expend energy to deal with it, such as the United States, Taiwan and Hong Kong. The reason why we care about LAC is that we are worried that India will have to get more land and want more land. I think you have a deep understanding of this.
Finally, I hope that all countries can get along with each other and trust each other, such as the following video:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> this is typical mentality. come to personal abuses when you dont have logic to defend your arguement. if you are a muslim you cant call brutality done by anybody as right act. now you dont have any arguements better stay quiet and keep feeding the beast you have inside you.


Get lost, you have no argument ... even if we go by Islam... than even beheading enemy in battle is allowed...
Yeh drama kahien aur kar... indians attacked Chinese slaughtered them... rest of indian RR and excuses tujay mubarak... go believe indian tweets lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

hussain0216 said:


> Just so you guys in China know
> 
> That Pakistan/Pakistani are currently a big proportion of China's propaganda/wing
> 
> We are doing all the heavy lifting in the western newsites, twitter, facebook etc making sure China's message gets out
> 
> Spread the message amongst Chinese


Thank you bros for the counter-attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

whenever i used to study about the attrocities carried out by the pakistan army on the local bengalis and later on by the bengalis on the pro pakistanis in bangladesh the only thing that always used to come to my mind that how come a muslim can do this to another muslim. but now i have realized that there are very few muslims who really have islam in their hearts. depe inside most of us are the same ugly beasts and we can do anything in the state of anger. islam has very little effect on our personality. its a shame really.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Get lost, you have no argument ... even if we go by Islam... than even beheading enemy in battle is allowed...
> Yeh drama kahien aur kar... indians attacked Chinese slaughtered them... rest of indian RR and excuses tujay mubarak... go believe indian tweets lol.


another idiot added to my ignore list


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Enigma SIG said:


> The US wants India to fight their war, this piece propping an Indian advantage
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/17/asia/india-china-military-comparison-hnk-intl-scli/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Recent conflicts with Pakistan give the current IAF a level of institutional experience in actual networked combat," it says.
> 
> Lacking such experience, Chinese pilots may have difficulty thinking for themselves in a dynamic aerial battlefield, according to the Belfer report.





What yanks are saying that India got "schooled" by Pakistan so they can fight with China. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

So the soldiers were carrying arms @silent_poison ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273576674454417410

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

litman said:


> whenever i used to study about the attrocities carried out by the pakistan army on the local bengalis and later on by the bengalis on the pro pakistanis in bangladesh the only thing that always used to come to my mind that how come a muslim can do this to another muslim. but now i have realized that there are very few muslims who really have islam in their hearts. depe inside most of us are the same ugly beasts and we can do anything in the state of anger. islam has very little effect on our personality. its a shame really.
> 
> 
> another idiot added to my ignore list


Another bom-32 lover.



PakSword said:


> So the soldiers were carrying arms @silent_poison ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273576674454417410


They will keep changing narratives like 27th.. its in their blood.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

litman said:


> how come a muslim can do this to another muslim


Hey beard, how did the Rashidun Caliphate end? In shower of kisses, salaams and rose petals ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Hey beard, how did the Rashidun Caliphate end? In shower of kisses, salaams and rose petals ....


Send this clown to the afghan border...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

litman said:


> this is typical mentality. come to personal abuses when you dont have logic to defend your arguement. if you are a muslim you cant call brutality done by anybody as right act. now you dont have any arguements better stay quiet and keep feeding the beast you have inside you.


As soon as you brought religion into this - you lost the argument - now stop taking this thread off topic.
Indian army has had perhaps one of the worst days in its history - their land is still occupied and they have simply not responded. India has become the mouse of the region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> So the soldiers were carrying arms @silent_poison ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273576674454417410



Many reports say that the CO died pretty early on so why did his immediate 2IC not use these ‘supposed’ firearms? What was stopping the regular troops from using them once all hell broke loose? IA is making a mockery of the whole scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

litman said:


> whenever i used to study about the attrocities carried out by the pakistan army on the local bengalis and later on by the bengalis on the pro pakistanis in bangladesh the only thing that always used to come to my mind that how come a muslim can do this to another muslim. but now i have realized that there are very few muslims who really have islam in their hearts. depe inside most of us are the same ugly beasts and we can do anything in the state of anger. islam has very little effect on our personality. its a shame really.
> 
> 
> another idiot added to my ignore list



Bas kar dai bhai

Agar Islam par chalna hai to kal jab Indian army nai 4 Pakistani civilians ko mara to us k baad it is obligatory on us as per Islam to avenge their deaths. Not just condemning and issuing protests

Ali (rz) didn't get called Haider while sitting at home nor Khalid(rz) was called saif ullah for sitting at home. They were called Haider and Saifullah because they beheaded enemies in the battlefield. Yes beheaded. How barbaric right??

Islam is not religion of peace. It is religion of justice. Keep that in mind

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mumm-Ra

litman said:


> whenever i used to study about the attrocities carried out by the pakistan army on the local bengalis and later on by the bengalis on the pro pakistanis in bangladesh the only thing that always used to come to my mind that how come a muslim can do this to another muslim. but now i have realized that there are very few muslims who really have islam in their hearts. depe inside most of us are the same ugly beasts and we can do anything in the state of anger. islam has very little effect on our personality. its a shame really



I’m pretty sure this ain’t the right place to dwell into Islamic history. Perhaps open another thread and put your points more fleshed out


----------



## Indus Pakistan

This vivid discription keeps being used with referance to what the Chinese did to Indian soldiers "bludgeoned to death". Maybe Bollywood could come out with a movie -

_"Mission Galwan: Bludgeoned to death"
_
In the movie I can see dancers jumping around [moves choreographed along Kung Fu lines] holding engineers shovels, nail studded clubs, iron rods etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They will keep changing narratives like 27th.. its in their blood.


But the latest one is interesting.. As per MEA, the soldiers were carrying arms but the protocols restricted their use.. This is such an unbelievable statement. 

On the other hand, a rtd. Lt. Gen says that in a tactical situation, there is no restriction to use the weapon. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273573302330486784
Imagine ourselves getting beaten to death and not taking out our weapons.. I wouldn't even wait for commander's nod to open fire.. 

Being a mod stops me from writing many things about this incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Being a mod stops me from writing many things about this incident.


Don't worry boss, we will look in the other direction. These are extraordinary times for Modi's rising supa powa India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> But the latest one is interesting.. As per MEA, the soldiers were carrying arms but the protocols restricted their use.. This is such an unbelievable statement.
> 
> On the other hand, a rtd. Lt. Gen says that in a tactical situation, there is no restriction to use the weapon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273573302330486784
> Imagine ourselves getting beaten to death and not taking out our weapons.. I wouldn't even wait for commander's nod to open fire..
> 
> Being a mod stops me from writing many things about this incident.



I think this statement is false. There is no way in hell you won’t use a firearm when you and your comrades are being beaten to death. The tweet just defies logic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mumm-Ra said:


> Many reports say that the CO died pretty early on so why did his immediate 2IC not use these ‘supposed’ firearms? What was stopping the regular troops from using them once all hell broke loose? IA is making a mockery of the whole scenario


Forget about second in command.. if a soldier is dying, he wouldn't care about anything.. specially seeing his 20 other brothers getting beaten left and right.. I mean WTH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> Forget about second in command.. if a soldier is dying, he wouldn't care about anything.. specially seeing his 20 other brothers getting beaten left and right.. I mean WTH!!!



I agree. It just defies logic. As I said, this statement is probably false or misleading and shows the incompetence of the Indians to manage a narrative


----------



## PakSword

Mumm-Ra said:


> I think this statement is false. There is no way in hell you won’t use a firearm when you and your comrades are being beaten to death. The tweet just defies logic


This is what the Lt. Gen says.. that there was no restriction.. specially when your commander is gone.. what are you waiting for???


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> This is what the Lt. Gen says.. that there was no restriction.. specially when your commander is gone.. what are you waiting for???



Probably daal chawal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> *The IndianProblem at the moment is that NOTHING adds up*...
> 
> The more they spin it the more the sink deeper into the *QuickSands of Inventions of Reality on the Ground.
> 
> It is quite natural for anyone*...*let alone soldiers*... to save their lives..
> 
> Therefore, *if* the *IndianTroops *were carrying guns and were beaten with rods... and having seen their CO killed... what on Earth were they waiting for if not shoot the attackers? Orders?
> 
> The *FACT *is the *ModiRegime *has becme the *Emperor *without clothes... everyone is seeing it ...but....
> 
> Regardless, the *New ChineseSatusQuo in Liberated Ladakh from IndianOccupation is staying*... one has this distinct feeling that... the *PLA **is just luring IndianArmy to attack to provide justification for their Real Plan!!!*
> 
> And the good Indians are hestitating to engage the PLA in atucal combat... no matter how the _*SpinMeistros*_ spin it...*the wheel is broken!!!*
> 
> Mangus


Sir ji, my analytical skills are about to give up.. 

- Your commander is gone.
- You are seeing blood everywhere. 
- You soldiers are getting beaten to death around you
- There is no 2IC in view
- You have weapons
- But you are sticking to a supposed agreement.. Can you imagine a 10th grade pass LN caring about any agreement at that moment?

Chinese have really..... don't want to say more..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Musings said:


> Indian army has had perhaps one of the worst days in its history - their land is still occupied and they have simply not responded. India has become the mouse of the region


Agreed. It's not the numbers lost. It's not the land lost. But the manner, the method Indian Army was thrashed and then absolutely no reaction. Not even a mouse reaction. Nothing. Just burn Chinese flags. Amazing. It has really exposed India. It can only posture to countries that are many, many times smaller. It can only tout 1971 as example of it's military prowess when all it did was mopped up a surrounded PA force that was already facing Bangla Mukhtos. Thus even then it won with help of those traitor Banglas ~ never to forget that. 

And my favourite infographic [below] that exposes the shear disparity between India and Pakistan. When faced a opponent of it's own size all India can do is stand on while it's soldiers are literally bludgeoned to death ~ starting with the commanding officer Colonel Santosh Basu. And India does nothing. Their excuse with Pakistan in Feb 27th was no Rafales. What is the excuse for these Saree wearing shemales? No balls?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mighty Lion

PakSword said:


> So the soldiers were carrying arms @silent_poison ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273576674454417410


They are allowed to be carrying arms but in this incident as was also seen in Pangong Tso clash video uploaded by me they were not in both sides.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PakSword said:


> Sir ji, my analytical skills are about to give up..
> 
> - Your commander is gone.
> - You are seeing blood everywhere.
> - You soldiers are getting beaten to death around you
> - There is no 2IC in view
> - You have weapons
> - But you are sticking to a supposed agreement.. Can you imagine a 10th grade pass LN caring about any agreement at that moment?
> 
> Chinese have really..... don't want to say more..


@Indus Pakistan 
You should consider that it could be a charade by Indians. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## PakSword

silent_poison said:


> They are allowed to be carrying arms but in this incident as was also seen in Pangong Tso clash video uploaded by me they were not in both sides.


You don't have to lie all the time.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273564859704266756

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PakSword said:


> Sir ji, my analytical skills are about to give up..
> 
> - Your commander is gone.
> - You are seeing blood everywhere.
> - You soldiers are getting beaten to death around you
> - There is no 2IC in view
> - You have weapons
> - But you are sticking to a supposed agreement.. Can you imagine a 10th grade pass LN caring about any agreement at that moment?
> 
> Chinese have really..... don't want to say more..



frankly, this big supposed reveal puts them in even a worse light

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Agreed. It's not the numbers lost. It's not the land lost. But the manner, the method Indian Army was thrashed and then absolutely no reaction. Not even a mouse reaction. Nothing. Just burn Chinese flags. Amazing. It has really exposed India. It can only posture to countries that are many, many times smaller. It can only tout 1971 as example of it's military prowess when all it did was mopped up a surrounded PA force that was already facing Bangla Mukhtos. Thus even then it won with help of those traitor Banglas ~ never to forget that.
> 
> And my favourite infographic [below] that exposes the shear disparity between India and Pakistan. When faced a opponent of it's own size all India can do is stand on while it's soldiers are literally bludgeoned to death ~ starting with the commanding officer Colonel Santosh Basu. And India does nothing. Their excuse with Pakistan in Feb 27th was no Rafales. What is the excuse for these Saree wearing shemales? No balls?







Even Somalia, Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria fought much better against the americans than the indians did against China a few days ago. These nations are more advanced, powerful and more likely to become a superpower than india is.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ali_Baba

NeonNinja said:


> A large land area of Arunachal Pradesh has also been captured by Chinese army. The North East Indian media is reporting it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273584244606955523



OMG.. no way... I find that hard to believe. truly..


----------



## Mighty Lion

PakSword said:


> You don't have to lie all the time.
> 
> View attachment 642791
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273564859704266756


Since it was a faceoff no guns were carried.
See my Pangong Tso video (you can See ZERO guns)


----------



## litman

Saibin said:


> Hello my dear friends,I am Chinese .
> I am sad for the battle caused 20 Indian soldiers casualties.But PLA definitely did not use that kind of coarse weapon with iron nails.Because that kind of crude weapons does not exist in PLA. It is even less likely to bring that low-level primitive weapon to a mountain area with an altitude of more than 5000 meters.The news I got was that Chinese soldiers used engineer shovel in battle，like this:
> View attachment 642767
> 
> The fighting took place in a Chinese camp. An Indian colonel led the army across the control line of the Chinese army by 2 kilometers at night to drive away the Chinese army. But Chinese sentinels and drones discovered them first. The quarrel continued deep night, later the two sides began to fight. Three Indian soldiers were killed at the scene, the other Indian soldiers began to run away, PLA chased them behind, and many people fell into the valley and river in the chaos.
> The initiator of the incident was the frontline officers and soldiers of the Indian army, and the Indian military senior officials did not issue an order. Similar things have happened frequently in the near future, so the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs told India to manage their frontline troops.
> Few people care about India in China, because more important things require us to expend energy to deal with it, such as the United States, Taiwan and Hong Kong. The reason why we care about LAC is that we are worried that India will have to get more land and want more land. I think you have a deep understanding of this.
> Finally, I hope that all countries can get along with each other and trust each other, such as the following video:


atlast a sane post in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Don't worry boss, we will look in the other direction. These are extraordinary times for Modi's rising supa powa India.





Even Somalia is more powerful and advanced than india. When they fought the americans in 1993, they killed scores of american soldiers wheras the indians did NOTHING against the Chinese a few days back. The Somalians even managed to kick the americans out of Somalia whereas the Chinese have annexed over 38,000 square kms of indian territory:

https://thekashmirwalla.com/2020/05...square-kilometres-to-china-in-a-month-report/

https://eurasiantimes.com/china-has...f-indian-land-in-ladakh-arunachal-india-govt/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

silent_poison said:


> Since it was a faceoff no guns were carried.
> See my Pangong Tso video (you can See ZERO guns)


So your MEA is lying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273642637539581953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bagheera said:


> consider that it could be a charade by Indians


So being budgeoned to death with spades is a charade? Are you trying to be comical. And before you drive me off the cliff into the Galwan ravine[not intended to make go at the dead Indian soldiers] what fcuk is PRTP GWD?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273642637539581953
This twitter account was the first one to report this clash between Indian and Chinese forces. At least 10 hours before any one else posted about it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## litman

Areesh said:


> Bas kar dai bhai
> 
> Agar Islam par chalna hai to kal jab Indian army nai 4 Pakistani civilians ko mara to us k baad it is obligatory on us as per Islam to avenge their deaths. Not just condemning and issuing protests
> 
> Ali (rz) didn't get called Haider while sitting at home nor Khalid(rz) was called saif ullah for sitting at home. They were called Haider and Saifullah because they beheaded enemies in the battlefield. Yes beheaded. How barbaric right??
> 
> Islam is not religion of peace. It is religion of justice. Keep that in mind


its the decision of the government. if the government declares jihad then we all will go. 
beheading enemy while fighting is allowed but beheading the one who asks for mercy and surrenders is not allowed. a companion of the Prophet was fighting against an enemy . the enemy lost his sword and when he saw that his death was imminent he recited kalima the companion killed him . the matter was reported to the Prophet and he was angry at the one who killed him. the companion replied he recited kalima because of fear of death . the Prophet asked did you look into his heart???
the instructions are very clear but we are not ready to accept them and trying to defend misconduct by giving examples of misconduct by others. they are responsible for their acts and we are responsible for ours.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273642637539581953


@Hachiman any info?


----------



## litman

Musings said:


> As soon as you brought religion into this - you lost the argument - now stop taking this thread off topic.
> Indian army has had perhaps one of the worst days in its history - their land is still occupied and they have simply not responded. India has become the mouse of the region


didn't the Prophet instructed His companions about how to fight when they were going up agaisnt the meccans in badr?? our problem is that our religion is restricted only in mosques, beard, hijab but actual religion lies in our conduct.


----------



## Ivan

Clubbed to Death






Courtesy: @Windjammer ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakSword said:


> So your MEA is lying?


atleast one of them has a sling..




p.s : did he say "fuk me"  guess PLA heard his prayers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> atleast one of them has a sling..
> View attachment 642803
> 
> p.s : did he say "fuk me"  guess PLA heard his prayers...


Bhai, they were carrying firearms..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

litman said:


> didn't the Prophet instructed His companions about to fight when they were going up agaisnt the meccans in badr?? our problem is that our religion is restricted only in mosques, beard, hijab but actual religion lies in our conduct.


Forgive me but read your post and look at the title and look at what you are posting - this thread is about India being humiliated by China and losing at least 20 soldiers and still no action - keep religion out of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

Musings said:


> Forgive me but read your post and look at the title and look at what you are posting - this thread is about India being humiliated by China and losing at least 20 soldiers and still no action - keep religion out of this.


i cant keep religion out of this. sorry. i am a muslim. you want to keep religion out as you yourself know that religion doesnt allow babaric acts.
my point is very simple. i would love to see our enemies getting killed when they act against us or other muslims but still i wont support barbaric acts against them or their women specially when they have surrendered.


----------



## Mighty Lion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> atleast one of them has a sling..
> View attachment 642803
> 
> p.s : did he say "fuk me"  guess PLA heard his prayers...


Thats a sling for a riot shield.


----------



## KaiserX

So Indian troops were equipped with their guns but refused to use them while the Chinese beat them with weapons??? Doesn't make an iota of sense....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indus Pakistan said:


> RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Indus Pakistan said:


> So being budgeoned to death with spades is a charade? Are you trying to be comical. And before you drive me off the cliff into the Galwan ravine[not intended to make go at the dead Indian soldiers] what fcuk is PRTP GWD?


Where's the evidence that the deaths happened? Photos may have been morphed. People in the know may be lying. Give it some decades. Truth will out. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## litman

KaiserX said:


> So Indian troops were equipped with their guns but refused to use them while the Chinese beat them with weapons??? Doesn't make an iota of sense....


you are right. they were unarmed but outnumbered. i am sure they did some misadventure and got the reponse which they were not expecting.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

KaiserX said:


> So Indian troops were equipped with their guns but refused to use them while the Chinese beat them with weapons??? Doesn't make an iota of sense....



it looks like someone was smoking weed while writing that IA troops had guns while the Chinese were beating them to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Any Indian soldier or Para in IOK is a terrorist. China have show Bharti occupier terrorists their place. I'm sorry but it is simple as that.

Get lost from IOK. And stop staged encounters and rape of Kashmiris.

Death to 9 lakh Bharti occupier terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Flight of falcon

No matter who they are when you look at their faces I feel certain respect for them.
They fought and died following the orders and for their country. We don’t know if they agree or disagree with their orders but they are no longer with their families and friends.

Respect for those who die for their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

today is the biggest disappointment for me on pdf. members are so much immature and no one can give them sense. quitting this forum for good.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

atya said:


> Reported


Reported as well. What I said is true. The Galwan conflict involves -


Chinese Athiests
Indian idol worshippers
Islam is not even in the equation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoTell

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273642637539581953
> This twitter account was the first one to report this clash between Indian and Chinese forces. At least 10 hours before any one else posted about it



I hope this is real. Welcome to the party! Back 1962 we had to retreat after victory, this time we will take everything back forever. Come on Indians, time to put your mouth where the money is!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ali_Baba

DoTell said:


> I hope this is real. Welcome to the party! Back 1962 we had to retreat after victory, this time we will take everything back forever. Come on Indians, time to put your mouth where the money is!



No good will come from this. No honour will be restored from this. There is only darkness here. What is Modi thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> So being budgeoned to death with spades is a charade? Are you trying to be comical. And before you drive me off the cliff into the Galwan ravine[not intended to make go at the dead Indian soldiers] what fcuk is PRTP GWD?



Not just that but having your soilders get pushed down by the Himalayas is no joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

litman said:


> today is the biggest disappointment for me on pdf. members are so much immature and no one can give them sense. quitting this forum for good.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

litman said:


> its the decision of the government. if the government declares jihad then we all will go.
> beheading enemy while fighting is allowed but beheading the one who asks for mercy and surrenders is not allowed. a companion of the Prophet was fighting against an enemy . the enemy lost his sword and when he saw that his death was imminent he recited kalima the companion killed him . the matter was reported to the Prophet and he was angry at the one who killed him. the companion replied he recited kalima because of fear of death . the Prophet asked did you look into his heart???
> the instructions are very clear but we are not ready to accept them and trying to defend misconduct by giving examples of misconduct by others. they are responsible for their acts and we are responsible for ours.



How do you know Indians surrendered?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> why spiked clubs what is wrong with the good old fashioned, respectable practice of pumping lead?
> Ignoring the rest of your inane questions, but my honest thoughts on Kashmir will shock you.



Indians deserve every nail through their skull.



dbc said:


> I believe they are better off being part of Xinjiang rather than with Pakistan or India.



Lol. So you are another joker which does not believe in Kashmiri right to self-determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

How many threads needed to be of same topic. @PakSword plz merge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Wait i thought Hindus are resurrected after death, so how would they RIP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Fact Check: Pic of jawans resting passed off as Indian soldiers martyred in Ladakh. TOI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Indians deserve every nail through their skull.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. So you are another joker which does not believe in Kashmiri right to self-determination.



Please read my post more slowly - for a Kashmir person the choice between India and Pakistan is frankly not very appealing. I did not say that the people of Kashmir don't have the right to self-determination. Every one should have that right including you Comarade Ejaz Mao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

notorious_eagle said:


> This is barbaric, pure and simple.
> 
> I know we support the Chinese and are allied with China, but this act was barbaric. The Indians were ambushed by a much larger party of Chinese armed with these barbaric barbed wire clubs, knowing fully well the Indians would be unarmed and outnumbered. This is just medieval form of barbarism, and quiet frankly very sad.
> 
> My conscience does not allow me to support something like this (Although that does not matter at all)



Your enemy is raping our females in Kashmir, torturing and abusing our Kashmiri youth, and you having pity for a terrorist occupation army that tried to attack a Chinese camp in a surprise attack and failed.



litman said:


> whenever i used to study about the attrocities carried out by the pakistan army on the local bengalis and later on by the bengalis on the pro pakistanis in bangladesh the only thing that always used to come to my mind that how come a muslim can do this to another muslim. but now i have realized that there are very few muslims who really have islam in their hearts. depe inside most of us are the same ugly beasts and we can do anything in the state of anger. islam has very little effect on our personality. its a shame really.
> 
> 
> another idiot added to my ignore list



Don't talk about Islam here. In war, every weapon is on the table. Whether spiked club, sword, or kung fu kick.

If Indians are afraid of their men dying, vacate our occupied lands.



dbc said:


> Please read my post more slowly - for a Kashmir person the choice between India and Pakistan is frankly not very appealing. I did not say that the people of Kashmir don't have the right to self-determination. Every one should have that right including you Comarade Ejaz Mao



Who are you to make that choice?

Kashmiris have spoken.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## GamoAccu

"Reliable military and intelligence sources now say that the death toll of Indian soldiers is considerably higher and could be more than 40 soldiers. A Lieutenant Colonel and a Major are still missing and could be in Chinese captivity."

*https://www.asianage.com/opinion/co...options-published-jun-18-2020-709-pm-ist.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaevmaan

O schadenfreude thou hath no empathy


----------



## DoTell

Flight of falcon said:


> No matter who they are when you look at their faces I feel certain respect for them.
> They fought and died following the orders and for their country. We don’t know if they agree or disagree with their orders but they are no longer with their families and friends.
> 
> Respect for those who die for their country.



Yes, anyone who dies for his country deserves respect. RIP.

But their own compatriots have not given them the ultimate respects they deserve: what they did and how they died. They went to Chinese side to beat up our unarmed workers, and got beat by our real soldiers. They never killed 43 of our men, nor did we use those ugly barbed clubs which were made up by once again, their cowered fellow countrymen. See the Chinese side story thread and make an common sense judgement on your own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

litman said:


> today is the biggest disappointment for me on pdf. members are so much immature and no one can give them sense. quitting this forum for good.


 Good luck man, may Allah protects you wherever you are.


----------



## HAIDER

It show the panic in Indian army ...


*As family mourns soldier’s death, hours later he calls home to say ‘I am alive’*
*Sunil’s wife said she was thrilled to hear her husband’s voice on the phone after having mourned his ‘passing’ all night.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Pakistani Fighter said:


> How many threads needed to be of same topic. @PakSword plz merge


Poor guy. You're giving @PakSword a lot of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273642637539581953
> This twitter account was the first one to report this clash between Indian and Chinese forces. At least 10 hours before any one else posted about it



Pakistanis are up now.



litman said:


> today is the biggest disappointment for me on pdf. members are so much immature and no one can give them sense. quitting this forum for good.



You don't have to leave brother. You chose a very strange place and a very inopportune time to have a crisis of conscience.

Currently a war is going on and you are concerned with the pain terrorisrs who are occupying our lands feel?

They should bring even more fierce weapons. How about chainsaw, spears, or IEDs. Indian guts should be used to paint all of Kashmir red.

Then they will realize the cost of occupying our lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

HAIDER said:


> It show the panic in Indian army ...
> 
> 
> *As family mourns soldier’s death, hours later he calls home to say ‘I am alive’*
> *Sunil’s wife said she was thrilled to hear her husband’s voice on the phone after having mourned his ‘passing’ all night.*




Since they have to lie to keep numbers hidden accurate records are probably very difficult to make

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

litman said:


> today is the biggest disappointment for me on pdf. members are so much immature and no one can give them sense. quitting this forum for good.


Don't quit and stay. By the way you are Indian ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Mrc said:


> Since they have to lie to keep numbers hidden accurate records are probably very difficult to make


There is unconfirmed report, after the this brawl. Chinese moved there forces further inside Indian occupied territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

DoTell said:


> I hope this is real. Welcome to the party! Back 1962 we had to retreat after victory, this time we will take everything back forever. Come on Indians, time to put your mouth where the money is!


I am hoping this is real too. Indians think Chinese armies are clowns in a circus. I suggest them to think again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Pictures always hit home the reality of what happened. These are real people, human beings with families and loved ones now grieving. They gave the ultimate sacrifice for their nation and deserve full respect.

But one side of me does wonder, how many of these troops served on the LoC and fired at Pakistani soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

litman said:


> mind your language you piece of sh*t.



Well deserved ban, religious abuse shouldn't be tolerated on our forum.



HAIDER said:


> Fact Check: Pic of jawans resting passed off as Indian soldiers martyred in Ladakh. TOI



Nailed club to the head to confirm if they are dead. I am sure they will all get up and jump off a cliff.





Zarvan said:


> Don't quit and stay. By the way you are Indian ???


He is Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

hat jao bhi baraat a gai hai

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273472108375314432

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Tom_Cruise said:


> Pictures always hit home the reality of what happened. These are real people, human beings with families and loved ones now grieving. They gave the ultimate sacrifice for their nation and deserve full respect.
> 
> But one side of me does wonder, how many of these troops served on the LoC and fired at Pakistani soldiers?





NEVER EVER feel sympathy or empathy for indians. Just think of all the Kashmiris they have killed, tortured and committed war crimes against. NEVER FORGET!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NaqsheYaar

V. Makarov said:


> Thanks for the personal attack.
> 
> I pray that the coming generations of Kashmir are strong enough to enjoy the beauty of Kashmir during a nuclear fallout. You believe strongly in a war that will win you nothing. You believe that by becoming, what Quran calls "transgressors", you will get to kill mushriqeen for sawab. I wish it was that easy to earn Jannat. If however, India becomes the transgressor, then it is a duty upon every Muslim to take up arms and shed blood in the name of Allah. But you on the other hand, want to initiate that blood shed by BECOMING the transgressor. Never In the history of Islam, our Prophet Muhammad (SAW) initiated hostilities. Be it Ghazwa e Badar, Ghazwa e Uhad, Ghazwa e Khandaq or the conquest of Makkah (which was carried out due to the failure of Makkans to conform to treaty of Hudaybiyyah)
> 
> Me, being a student of International Relations, has to think of tangible and reasonable solutions to conflicts. So my argument is that the war between Pakistan and India cannot be physical in nature and could be one based on proxies, and efforts to weaken the other state through supporting separatist elements. In fact, this type of war is in full swing because both nations know that a conventional war between two nations will destroy each other.
> 
> Now if you ask me, I unfortunately know a bit about , what Michael Stevens of Vsauce calls "Cruel Bombs". You will be speaking about taking Kashmir and killing mushriqeen by invading Kashmir for sawab when millions upon millions of human beings in the subcontinent will cease to exist. Maybe that is our destiny, Allah knows. But one thing is for sure, that if that nuclear war comes, people like you will be blamed in history for the damage to the planet and human race. But you know Allah says in the Quran that he can destroy a civilization and replace it with a civilization that he likes. And he has done that multiple times. Maybe its our time also.


Future (and final) Indo Pak war won't involve bigger nukes, one cannot rule out tactical nukes in the wide open deserts though.

Otherwise the war would be conventional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-in-clashes-with-china-army-official-reports
It says 150 Indian Soldiers got killed by Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> hat jao bhi baraat a gai hai
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273472108375314432



Valima kab hai?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> hat jao bhi baraat a gai hai
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273472108375314432



Dulhan Jahannam te intezar kar ri ey. 

Munda kaddi javaan vi honda c.


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Valima kab hai?


china will update afer suhaag raat 



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


jahan pana thandy par chuky . look this is how power talks man . when we kick him on 27 he just calm down . when china slaughter them he is calm down . in this world only power talks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> china will update afer suhaag raat



Suhag raat to ho gayi

Valima ka intezar hai ab


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> NEVER EVER feel sympathy or empathy for indians. Just think of all the Kashmiris they have killed, tortured and committed war crimes against. NEVER FORGET!



Pakistan should induct spiked clubs/maces as well into our armed forces.






Bring back Mughal era.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Pakistan should induct spiked clubs/maces as well into our armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Mughal era.


i am always thankful of G3 sir utha deti hai indians ko oper . 

nothing is more painful then pakistani G3 for indian army most of they indian soldiers killed on LOC were victims of G3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

rott said:


> Poor guy. You're giving @PakSword a lot of work.


lolzz......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Pakistan should induct spiked clubs/maces as well into our armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Mughal era.






As long as the indian threat to the Pakistani race and nation is completely neutralized, we should be prepared to use ANY means necessary to deal with the indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musings

litman said:


> i cant keep religion out of this. sorry. i am a muslim. you want to keep religion out as you yourself know that religion doesnt allow babaric acts.
> my point is very simple. i would love to see our enemies getting killed when they act against us or other muslims but still i wont support barbaric acts against them or their women specially when they have surrendered.


A thread about a dispute between India and China and you have to hover round religion. I am fully aware you are a Muslim . Trying to reiterate this stand to me is suggesting you are more of a Muslim than those disagreeing with - a trait which is immature.
I will stand by more position - the Indian army and some parts of its common people are responsible for some of the greatest atrocities against Muslims. In my Kashmir I have had me and my family leave the soil vacant because these vermin shoot randomly at us and you want me to have sympathy?
I frankly believe these Indian vermin wouldn’t think twice at putting a bullet into your back. They have had a violent horrific encounter and met their match.
I sympathise at all lives lost but I sympathise 1000 times more at the losses of innocent and Muslims that are at the end of these peoples actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


seriously?


----------



## Dungeness

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also this pic was released by an indian handle.. unless the chinese sent him the pics I wouldnt believe such nonsense.. you are free to believe the indian narrative aka propaganda...
> 
> Also who in the right mind goes to an enemy position asking for a withdrawal without any weapons?
> The indian story is that indian troops went to chinese posts, beat them by, PLA called reinforcements who efffed them up.
> 
> Questions rise here:
> 
> How or why did indians have no weapons lol
> 
> Why didnt indian reinforcements arrive?
> 
> The pic of the dead indian col also auggeat more of a bullet injury rather than a nail studded baton.



Good critical thinking！

It reminds me of the famous AP photo of Open Execution of VC that changed the course of Vietnam war. That's the power of propaganda from a single *out of context photo*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alikazmi007

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Pakistan should induct spiked clubs/maces as well into our armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Mughal era.




From BBC;

https://www.bbc.com/urdu/regional-53095268

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Thoos


Is thoos an Urdu word? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


Plz give the link


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>






I can't read Urdu. What is this news about?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I can't read Urdu. What is this news about?


Skirmish starts between PLA and IA in Sikkim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*View: It's not just the Indian soldiers that fell off the cliff at the border*
*The only surprise is that it took so long to happen given the increasing number of face-offs.*
By ET CONTRIBUTORS | Updated: Jun 18, 2020, 11.40 AM IST

_




Getty Images
How India responds is something that not only China will watch, but also India's potential allies
*By: Sushant Sareen*

The unacceptable casualties of Indian soldiers in Eastern Ladakh’s Galwan sector have caused irreparable damage to India-China relations. On the night of 15 June, it wasn’t only the soldiers who died after falling off the cliff on which the two armies were engaged in a melee; Sino-Indian relations also fell off that very cliff. What happened in Galwan was waiting to happen for a very long time. The only surprise is that it took so long to happen given the increasing number of face-offs between Indian and Chinese soldiers over the last few years. Something had to give, and it did. The question is where do we go from here?
ADVERTISEMENT


The statements issued by the Indian and Chinese governments after the phone conversation between the two foreign ministers makes it very clear that there is a complete divergence of views on what transpired in Galwan. The bitterness that the incident has injected in bilateral relations is also quite apparent. But for now it seems there is an effort to defuse the immediate crisis and not let it escalate any more. Whether these efforts are fruitful is anyone’s guess.

But even if the situation is defused for now, the larger relationship has been badly damaged. Worse, the SOPs and mechanisms worked out for maintaining peace and tranquillity along the LAC are for all practical purposes dead. It is difficult to imagine that after the Chinese treachery at Galwan, the Indian Army or government ordering troops to go on patrols or even border meetings without weapons. This means that going forward, the chances of skirmishes and clashes between rival patrols, which then escalate into something bigger cannot entirely be ruled out, not just in the Western sector (Ladakh) but all along the LAC.
ADVERTISEMENT

The changed dynamics along the LAC will also have repercussions on other aspects of the bilateral relationship. On the economic side, there is bound to be a push back. Already state owned telecom companies have been barred from buying equipment from Chinese companies. Other curbs, not just on investments but also contracts and a range of other products, especially those used in critical infrastructure, are also being seriously considered.

At the diplomatic and strategic level, there is bound to be a greater push towards counterbalancing China, something India has traditionally been chary of doing openly. But the policy of riding on two horses – getting closer to the US without ruffling too many feathers in China – has run its course. India will have to decide whether to reinforce a failed policy, or forge a new one which involves a much closer alliance with the US and its allies, assuming that such an alliance is on offer. But to do this India will first have to junk hoary shibboleths – can’t change neighbours, Vasudhaiva Kutumbhakam, strategic autonomy, non-alignment, and what have you.
ADVERTISEMENT

To not put too fine a point on it, India now faces her biggest strategic and security challenge in decades. Unless someone lives in cuckoo land and believes that Galwan was not premeditated, it must be seen as a deliberate provocation from China to test India’s resolve and readiness to protect her territorial integrity. Clearly, the Chinese military build-up along the LAC that preceded the Neanderthal attack by Chinese soldiers was part of the plan. Perhaps China doesn’t want to provoke a war just yet. The fact that the Chinese haven’t agitated their street or media against India suggests they don’t want to push things beyond what they have already done.

The ball is now in India's court. How India responds is something that not only China will watch, but also India's potential allies. If India soft-pedals — like it has done on so many occasions in the past — the Chinese will not only keep pushing harder and changing the LAC in their favour by nibbling away Indian territory, but also start dictating what India can and cannot do even in the territory under her control. Other countries will also be watching India’s response very closely and carefully to see if India has what it takes to stand up to China and stare it down.
ADVERTISEMENT

To be sure, as things stand, India cannot depend on any other country in taking on China. Already, Russia has taken a neutral stand which like 1962 favours China; the US and other Western countries are quiet as are India’s other friends. If any other country stands with India, it will be a bonus; but it will be a Mug’s game to make decisions of war and peace on basis of expectations of support from any other country. India must therefore move in a cold, calculated manner, and if necessary bide its time but without losing sight of the immutable reality that China is an enemy country.

https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...leshow/76438466.cms?__twitter_impression=true_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I can't read Urdu. What is this news about?


*I just deleted it, seems fake. What it says that clashes between Indian and Chinese troops have occurred in Sikkim.*



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Plz give the link


*Fake news deleted it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

I don't know how beijing calculate it's foreign affairs. But a hostile India towards china will backfire in the long run. Especially in this era of great power competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


Yeah, thats kind of strange, the only one i've noticing is the one something like "Pakistan support China on this conflict"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> View attachment 642829
> View attachment 642830


banda utni bakwaas kary jitni auqaat ho . india was out of auqaat since long time .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

grey boy 2 said:


> Yeah, thats kind of strange, the only one i've noticing is the one something like "Pakistan support China on this conflict"?






Publicly we are being silent but behind the scenes we are one with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raja786

SD 10 said:


> seriously?


Old news l


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*On the SM there is a tirade of Fake News circulating, just a little taster!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273665716034711554


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> hat jao bhi baraat a gai hai
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273472108375314432



hahaha with their heads sticking out like that it seems like these chickens are on their way to slaughter house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle

Count is still 20? I read somewhere it increased?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

LMAO....

Translation: Chinese President Mr. Xi: Anyone wants to visit Ladakh? seat is empty

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raja786

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *On the SM there is a tirade of Fake News circulating, just a little taster!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273665716034711554


It's not fake even indian news channel news18 reported same news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Ivan said:


> Killed in Action
> 
> View attachment 642801
> 
> Courtesy: @Windjammer ​




To be fair, Chinese did not intend to kill so many Indian soldiers in this incident. 17 out 20 died due to the lack of combat medic and prolonged exposure. IA is actually more fragile than many people would believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

raja786 said:


> It's not fake even indian news channel news18 reported same news.


*Yeah i read that news, the land was taken slowly slowly some time ago.*


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> I don't know how beijing calculate it's foreign affairs. But a hostile India towards china will backfire in the long run. Especially in this era of great power competition.



We will see about that Indian cheerleader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273667312776691712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> We will see about that Indian cheerleader.


Good I'm so excited. I'm sure you do too.


----------



## rott

Dungeness said:


> To be fair, Chinese did not intend to kill so many Indian soldiers in this incident. 17 out 20 died due to the lack of combat medic and prolonged exposure. *IA is actually more fragile than many people would believe.*


Except for their mouth gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

raja786 said:


> It's not fake even indian news channel news18 reported same news.


*Maybe you will enjoy this as well, its very hard to believe as no other source is mentioning it,its definitely fake or an old news!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273675791755345924


----------



## AsianLion

Looking at this thread, Chinese are lucky to have such highly trained Pakistanis over 20 years of WoT events, to be on thier own side like real brothers, iron brothers, who are defending, exposing, thumbing down the "mutual enemy " India. Have Chinese ever thought the Pakistanis would destroy Indians psychologically, mentally and expose 1.2 billions India like that.

Pakistanis are sure is a small nation, but proud, resilient, and revengeful people, for a loyal country will go to highest extend of support but for a traitor will go to the other extreme.

Anyone who have Pakistanis on thier side are bound to become successful power, a super-power, and a gobal power.

Clearly Indians have been badly exposed and the, made-up chaunvistic lies with baseless stories in front of everyone to see, what we as a country faced all those years. Look at the broken, defeated and with heads-down is what you see in an Indian today.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Cranked

This is the weapon Chinese soldiers are allegedly using against their Indian counterparts.

Source: The Telegraph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

striver44 said:


> Good I'm so excited. I'm sure you do too.


You're probably Indian migrants living in Indonesia always spewing venom against China SENSELESSLY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tower9

AsianLion said:


> Looking at this thread, Chinese are lucky to have such highly trained Pakistanis over 20 years of WoT events, to be on thier own side like real brothers, iron brothers, who are defending, exposing, thumbing down the mutual enemy India. Have Chinese ever thought the Pakistanis would destroy Indians psychologically, mentally and expose 1.2 billions India like that.
> 
> Pakistanis are sure is a small nation, but proud, resilient, and revengeful people, for a loyal will go to highest extend of support but for a traitor will go to the other extreme.
> 
> Anyone who have Pakistanis on thier side are bound to become successful power, a super-power, and a gobal power.
> 
> Clearly Indians have been badly exposed, made-up chaunvistic lies with baseless stories in front of everyone to see, what we faced. Look at the broken, defeated and with heads-down is what you see in an Indian today.



Thing is, Pakistan is not even a small nation. You guys have 212 million people and a sizable land mass. If Pakistan was fully developed, it would be the Japan of South Asia and Gwadar would be like the new Dubai and Karachi like a Shanghai. 

Hopefully Pakistan will be able to start developing fast in the future, there's a lot of potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PurpleButcher

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Maybe you will enjoy this as well, its very hard to believe as no other source is mentioning it,its definitely fake or an old news!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273675791755345924


The date in pic is 17th July. its old or photo shopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

IAU said:


> You're probably Indian migrants living in Indonesia always spewing venom against China SENSELESSLY


Ahh no.


----------



## arjunk

Where's all the chest thumping from 2016 gone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

drunken-monke said:


> Meanwhile I understand your government lost majority after withdraw of support by BNP.. Military may take over the nation. Coup on the table!!!



Irrelevant


----------



## Ultima Thule

striver44 said:


> Ahh no.


Another lie false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Again not confirmed!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273676593999884289*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Again not confirmed!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273676593999884289*


Fake


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AsianLion said:


> Looking at this thread, Chinese are lucky to have such highly trained Pakistanis over 20 years of WoT events, to be on thier own side like real brothers, iron brothers, who are defending, exposing, thumbing down the "mutual enemy " India. Have Chinese ever thought the Pakistanis would destroy Indians psychologically, mentally and expose 1.2 billions India like that.
> 
> Pakistanis are sure is a small nation, but proud, resilient, and revengeful people, for a loyal country will go to highest extend of support but for a traitor will go to the other extreme.
> 
> Anyone who have Pakistanis on thier side are bound to become successful power, a super-power, and a gobal power.
> 
> Clearly Indians have been badly exposed and the, made-up chaunvistic lies with baseless stories in front of everyone to see, what we as a country faced all those years. Look at the broken, defeated and with heads-down is what you see in an Indian today.






india's population is actually over 1.4 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Who are you to make that choice?
> 
> Kashmiris have spoken.



Not making a choice but stating an opinion. Under Pakistan the people of Kashmir have economic uncertainty and a questionable future. While under India they face oppression. Both choices look pretty $hit to me if I'm honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

Apparently June is not a good month for Indians. A beating that started on 18 June 2017, still continues:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Cranked said:


> This is the weapon Chinese soldiers are allegedly using against their Indian counterparts.
> 
> Source: The Telegraph.


That looks very Indian to me. Quality is bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cranked

I


rott said:


> That looks very Indian to me. Quality is bad.


t did the job though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

No one wants to fight india cuz dead indians pollute anything it touches for 100 years like radioactive waste..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

dbc said:


> Not making a choice but stating an opinion. Under Pakistan the people of Kashmir have economic uncertainty and a questionable future. While under India they face oppression. Both choices look pretty $hit to me if I'm honest.


I find it offensive that you find India and Pakistan on a par. There is certain difficulties in Pakistan but respectfully I’ve never had issues like those seen in India - I can eat what I want - I can be a Muslim whenever I want - rape is not rampant in Pakistan and I can shit in a toilet - in fact I’m grossly offended as a Kashmiri that you feel I would feel equal about my choice - Pakistan till I die.
Let the Kashmiri people decide not PDF wannabe think analysts like you

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Armchair

Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020 
China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
(CIA Factbook)

India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage. 

If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cranked

Armchair said:


> Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
> Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020
> China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
> (CIA Factbook)
> 
> India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage.
> 
> If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.




Pakistan will take Kashmir (All of it). not somehow, by any means and by will of Almighty Allah, IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Armchair said:


> Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
> Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020
> China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
> (CIA Factbook)
> 
> India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage.
> 
> If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.






JULY 2020????????......................have you been time travelling?

Can you also provide links to your sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> JULY 2020????????......................have you been time travelling?
> 
> Can you also provide links to your sources?



It says estimate. You can make population projections into the future. These figures are from the CIA Factbook.


----------



## dbc

Musings said:


> I find it offensive that you find India and Pakistan on a par. There is certain difficulties in Pakistan but respectfully I’ve never had issues like those seen in India - I can eat what I want - I can be a Muslim whenever I want - rape is not rampant in Pakistan and I can shit in a toilet - in fact I’m grossly offended as a Kashmiri that you feel I would feel equal about my choice - Pakistan till I die.
> Let the Kashmiri people decide not PDF wannabe think analysts like you



Well in that case and by all means discredit my opinion with facts. 
Compare the number of universities, hospitals, infant mortality rates, GDP and your choice of social indicators between of Pakistani Kashmir and Indian Occupied Kashmir.

This wannabe think thank has looked at the numbers and it does not flatter either side.


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> Good I'm so excited. I'm sure you do too.



We will sandwich your India from our side LOL

Let's see how daddy America saves India this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Armchair said:


> Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
> Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020
> China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
> (CIA Factbook)
> 
> India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage.
> 
> If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.



Over the last 2 decades..
Pakistan used to have a 1:7 ratio versus for the size of the economy at the start.
Pakistan now has a 1:10 ratio versus India for the size of the economy right now.

Even though the population ration has increased, the economic ratio has gotten worse ... so, overall Pakistani's are worse off than Indians... 

think about that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india's population is actually over 1.4 billion.


they breed like rabbits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Armchair said:


> Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
> Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020
> China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
> (CIA Factbook)
> 
> India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage.
> 
> If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.


Where is the wanking emoji?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Armchair said:


> Indian population is 1.326 billion , estimate July 2020
> Pakistani Population: 233.6 million, estimate July 2020
> China: 1.394 billion, estimate July 2020
> (CIA Factbook)
> 
> India used to have a 10:1 Population advantage, now due to Pakistan's faster population growth rate, it has a 5.68:1 advantage.
> 
> If Pakistan can somehow take Kashmir, and if the US intervenes in Iran and Pakistan ends up with Sistan-Baluchestan, Pakistan will be the size of a rising power in the world.


@QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Ali_Baba said:


> Over the last 2 decades..
> Pakistan used to have a 1:7 ratio versus for the size of the economy at the start.
> Pakistan now has a 1:10 ratio versus India for the size of the economy right now.
> 
> Even though the population ration has increased, the economic ratio has gotten worse ... so, overall Pakistani's are worse off than Indians...
> 
> think about that ...



I don't know about you, but if you've been to Pakistan and understand their economic structure, majority of their economy is black or grey. When you are looking at the official GDP figure, you are looking at the tip of an iceberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273681895310557184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Ali_Baba said:


> Over the last 2 decades..
> Pakistan used to have a 1:7 ratio versus for the size of the economy at the start.
> Pakistan now has a 1:10 ratio versus India for the size of the economy right now.
> 
> Even though the population ration has increased, the economic ratio has gotten worse ... so, overall Pakistani's are worse off than Indians...
> 
> think about that ...



India has the help of the Western bloc. Especially the US has helped India immensely to counter China. From preferential trade agreements to high tech jobs outsourced to India. India is a Western cheerleader.

You cannot make the comparison with Pakistan. Pakistan is seen as an enemy of the Western bloc. Apart from accusations, sanctions, threats and finger pointing the West has done nothing useful. Only Afghanistan is keeping things from falling completely apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

dbc said:


> Well in that case and by all means discredit my opinion with facts.
> Compare the number of universities, hospitals, infant mortality rates, GDP and your choice of social indicators between of Pakistani Kashmir and Indian Occupied Kashmir.
> Now respectively either start another thread
> 
> This wannabe think thank has looked at the numbers and it does not flatter either side.


You don’t get it - I’d rather be poor and have my self dignity then like like a Stockholm syndrome slave. I value my freedom values and religion more than the GDP and other things to are quoting. I am and will always be Pakistani and I have never thought of having. Choice between the 2. There is no choice for me - freedom dignity honour respect and safety for my sisters and mother 
Now please look at the title and let’s respectively stay on topic and not derail it - if you want to debate with me - start another thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

RB200 said:


> @QWECXZ


Thanks, bro. I enjoyed reading about his wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Thanks, bro. I enjoyed reading about his wet dreams.


he is badly misinformed  poor guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

rott said:


> That looks very Indian to me. Quality is bad.



That's true. They do look like something straight out a metal shop in slum, and primitive *re-bars* are the weapon of choice for IA and ITBP personnel when confronting with Chinese, that we saw in Indian released videos.

Besides, it is hard to imagine those fleeing Indian soldiers would have had the time and mood to collect so many of them in the dark when massively "out numbered" by "Savage Chinese" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

China releases 10 Indian soldiers..

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

dbc said:


> Not making a choice but stating an opinion. Under Pakistan the people of Kashmir have economic uncertainty and a questionable future. While under India they face oppression. Both choices look pretty $hit to me if I'm honest.



Pakistan has CPEC for AJK. Billions of dollars pouring in. Massive infrastructure projects. Pakistani state doesn't oppress or occupy Kashmiris. Which economic uncertainty are you fantasizing about?

India has lockdown, rape and terror in occupied Kashmir.

The only shitty prospect for you is that your country US has been kicked out of this region. You are just an envious spectator.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.Bison

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece



Wow.. I thought Endians were saying they thrashed them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece



10 Abhinandan's.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273564477322153984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naofumi

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece


But didn't some official claimed that no one was missing??


----------



## Cranked

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece


After that China will release a footage of released Indian Soldiers, where they can be heard saying *The Thukhaye was Fantastic*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

I thought the original Indian position was that there were no POWs.


Naofumi said:


> But didn't some official claimed that no one was missing??


Precisely. They lied.

At this point, I believe the only play left in Indian book is to set up a diversion and attack Pakistan. They'd want to avoid a shooting war with China under all circumstances, we are easier to fight and smaller in size. Personally, I believe we'd anticipate a play here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece



Fake news. these were Bollywood actors making a Supa Powa movie. Not soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ali_Baba said:


> Over the last 2 decades..
> Pakistan used to have a 1:7 ratio versus for the size of the economy at the start.
> Pakistan now has a 1:10 ratio versus India for the size of the economy right now.
> 
> Even though the population ration has increased, the economic ratio has gotten worse ... so, overall Pakistani's are worse off than Indians...
> 
> think about that ...






Likely to change as Pakistan lost 100s of billions of $s due to the american imposed WOT on Pakistan between 2001-2019. With the rise of China, CPEC and the reduction of American influence in the region, the Pakistan's economy is all but set to grow massively within the next 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> We will sandwich your India from our side LOL
> 
> Let's see how daddy America saves India this time.


oh oh easy there, "sandwich"??? what a fine choice of word.

oh I'm gonna use those words frequently from now on. nice inspirations btw.


----------



## Armchair

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273564477322153984



Rich. India talking about a lynch mob.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Death Professor

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273681895310557184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048



Well time too boost the number of Chinese deaths. 
IA deaths x 2 + random number to avoid suspicion = 87

Through their sneaky intercepting technology, reliable military and intelligence sources now say that the death toll of Chinese is 87...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CIA Mole

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264193362485182464
THis man should be sent to ladakh to face the chiense instead of beating a civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

kursed said:


> China releases 10 Indian soldiers..
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece



Beaten like dogs

Killed like low life

Now Indian defeated hostages released


India is defeated, will they accept

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kursed

You know that 'WhatsApp' forward of Chinese officers that someone spread as being PLA men who died in the recent Galwan Area stand off... is actually a list of 1955 Generals of Chinese Army. The Chinese web is laughing its head off... http://dict.eudic.net/dicts/wiki/List_of_officers_of_the_People's_Liberation_Army.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

A lot more is going on friends...A LOT MORE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273481551351693312

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Musings

CIA Mole said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264193362485182464
> THis man should be sent to ladakh to face the chiense instead of beating a civilian


For all those having a soft spot for Indians - this is an every day experience - the suffering of minorities for no fault of their own - are getting this treatment by these scum buckets. For this reason I find Modi will burn India soon with his grotesque agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> oh oh easy there, "sandwich"??? what a fine choice of word.
> 
> oh I'm gonna use those words frequently from now on. nice inspirations btw.



It is payback time. Deal with it. Pakistan from their side. China from theirs. Hindustan is sandwiched LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kursed

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> A lot more is going on friends...A LOT MORE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273481551351693312


Fake news. Script kiddies do DDOS attacks, not Cyber armies, he's talking about stuff he's no idea of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> It is payback time. Deal with it.


Who would've thought that somebody would come up with the word "sandwich". Lol

Why am I not using this word earlier?? Gotta remedy it now. You'll see a lot of "sandwich" from me from now on .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> Who would've thought that somebody would come up with the word "sandwich". Lol
> 
> Why am I not using this word earlier?? Gotta remedy it now. You'll see a lot of "sandwich" from me from now on .



LOL India will be turned into a little bitch. Assault from all sides. You just wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

381 pages ...Guys come on, don't you know Indian army has far more important stuff to do, like catching an "atankwadi" who's caught by camera eyes live on TV...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273611861683036165

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arjunk

Mr praveen's warnings about Pak-China cyber capabilities are becoming a reality

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> LOL India will be turned into a little bitch. Assault from all sides. You just wait and see.



Buddy I wonder if Modi will live upto his self proclaimed 56 inch chest after tomorrow's APC meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Cranked said:


> I
> 
> t did the job though


No bro, it was impossible to capture the Chinese weapons. I heard the Chinese used dirt spades or something. 


Death Professor said:


> Well time too boost the number of Chinese deaths.
> IA deaths x 2 + random number to avoid suspicion = 87
> 
> Through their sneaky intercepting technology, reliable military and intelligence sources now say that the death toll of Chinese is 87...


People were right. They'll add numbers to the Chinese casualties. Inferiority complex much. Bros, we need to counter these fake numbers. They'll keep repeating it and make it true.

*Repeat a lie a thousand times, it'll become true.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273692401744388096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273688186145800192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048



@silent_poison 
what? Then Chinese causalities must be lifted to 83 instead of 43

*Days after clash, China frees 10 Indian soldiers*

*including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.*

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...le31863845.ece/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Ali_Baba

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273688186145800192



NEXT NEXT NEXT level Trolling !!!!


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Dalit said:


> We will sandwich your India from our side LOL
> 
> Let's see how daddy America saves India this time.


India is thinking about this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Microsoft

lonelyman said:


> @silent_poison
> what? Then Chinese causalities must be lifted to 83 instead of 43
> 
> *Days after clash, China frees 10 Indian soldiers*
> 
> *including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.*
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...le31863845.ece/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



@Zapper OH NO NO NO NO NO! Where do these guys go on the scoreboard?


----------



## Enigma SIG

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> India is thinking about this


2.5 to 3 to 4 and now 7. Bache ki jaan lo ge kia!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## j20611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dalit

Absolutely shameful for Modi. Defeat upon defeat for the chai wala.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## rott

lonelyman said:


> @silent_poison
> what? Then Chinese causalities must be lifted to 83 instead of 43
> 
> *Days after clash, China frees 10 Indian soldiers*
> 
> *including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.*
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...le31863845.ece/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


It's started already all over twitter. 43...43... 43.... 80s have not started as yet. If you can check twitter it's basically Indians' infestation.



ACE OF THE AIR said:


> India is thinking about this


Look at that fucker's face and the stupid beard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nature is

lonelyman said:


> @silent_poison
> what? Then Chinese causalities must be lifted to 83 instead of 43
> 
> *Days after clash, China frees 10 Indian soldiers*
> 
> *including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.*
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...le31863845.ece/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Wow, this article deserves a new thread. Don't let it bury into obscurity here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*ok so now Indians and indian media have to increase Chinese deaths figure from 43 to 86 *

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mighty Lion

Fake news rejected by army:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993


----------



## Dalit

silent_poison said:


> Fake news rejected by army:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993



Everything is fake news in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> Everything is fake news in India.


since they are under FEKU MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20611

silent_poison said:


> Fake news rejected by army:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993





silent_poison said:


> Fake news rejected by army:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993


Indian army is just following orders
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rott

Dalit said:


> We will sandwich your India from our side LOL
> 
> Let's see how daddy America saves India this time.


He's a rampant China hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HalfMoon

j20611 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048



This will go to 200+ in the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

rott said:


> He's a rampant China hater.



He is a nobody. An American cheerleader at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

Dil_Pakistan said:


> 381 pages ...Guys come on, don't you know Indian army has far more important stuff to do, like catching an "atankwadi" who's caught by camera eyes live on TV...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273611861683036165


 Little un-impressed, they should have made him throw a grenade in an un-inhabited area, also hawaii fire and zoomed in evil laugh was missing. Sad, such a missed opportunity


----------



## Muslim Warrior

Dil_Pakistan said:


> 381 pages ...Guys come on, don't you know Indian army has far more important stuff to do, like catching an "atankwadi" who's caught by camera eyes live on TV...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273611861683036165


Atangwadi kya anday dabal roti lekar araha tha .... Lol


----------



## Dalit

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> India is thinking about this



Let them think. We are also going to plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

HalfMoon said:


> This will go to 200+ in the next few days.


dandy se itny log mar diyee zalimoo ne ????????/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flash_Ninja

silent_poison said:


> Fake news rejected by army:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993



So now you admit that there were atleast 76 casualties.

So in total ~20 fatalities and an additional 76+ casualties from this incident

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

ACE OF THE AIR said:


>



Enemies everywhere. All the fake boasts about being a beloved neighbor gone down the drain.

Only daddy America comes to the rescue of its anti-China concubine.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

Imran Khan said:


> dandy se itny log mar diyee zalimoo ne ????????/



India had sent around 300 soldiers and not of them return safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

j20611 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048


Ha the usual suspect Ashok Swain- I rest my case.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Mods banned patriot Pakistani @IndusPakistan as usual making this fourm stale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Now 143 PLA dead 500 captured.. indian army at gates of beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## Imran Khan

HalfMoon said:


> India had sent around 300 soldiers and not of them return safely.


see brother when pakistan firing killed indian soldiers on LOC they said after days a jeep or car crashed and killed 4-5 soldiers 

with china it seems they have to crash bus from mountain to cover up these deaths . or crash an-24 once for all .

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Areesh

@silent_poison Oh bhai kidhar hai tu? Jaldi sai excuse lai kar aa. Excuse needed urgently

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## khansaheeb

silent_poison said:


> Fake news rejected by army:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273653427826900993


So 76 Indian soldiers were beaten like dogs? That's a lot of clubbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## alphapak

More than 20 Indian soldiers killed and 40 plus surrendered thinking they will
get fantastic tea from the Chinese. The got a fantastic beating instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## HalfMoon

Imran Khan said:


> see brother when pakistan firing killed indian soldiers on LOC they said after days a jeep or car crashed and killed 4-5 soldiers
> 
> with china it seems they have to crash bus from mountain to cover up these deaths . or crash an-24 once for all .



Don't be surprised if they get killed by an Avalanche in the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

j20611 said:


> Indian army is just following orders
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282


Good read. Explains the Indian "democracy" very well. Indians really are oblivious to the fact that they live in a dictatorship with a fully controlled and manipulated media sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273713310882545664

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273689723219800064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Crystal-Clear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273713310882545664



1 lieutenant colonel and 3 majors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273709109943177216

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Professor

Yankee-stani said:


> Mods banned patriot Pakistani @IndusPakistan as usual making this fourm stale


They are being biased and trying to appease Indians, after getting Indian traffic on the site. I also got a soft warning yesterday, without breaking any rules. My post was removed and was given a soft warning based on an assumption made by a mod on my "intent". I have opened up a GHQ thread with no reply or explanation till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Just found this site, indian's mentality, well demonstrated here, nothing can defeat the imagination power of an indian, even if the PLA conquer the entire India, these guy will somewhat reinterpret is somehow a major India victory.

And this is from a mod in that forum, who supposed to be the more logical mind.​
*Mod Edit: link removed for due to tracking cookies enable*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273438220789911552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273429681199550465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273239986155016192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273518627401039872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273516895254097920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273475241281347584

https://twitter.com/SinoTriumph/status/1273481137768153088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*The release follows agreement at Major General-level talks; no troops missing in action, says Army.*
Three days after clashes in the Galwan Valley of Ladakh left 20 Indian soldiers dead, the Chinese on Thursday evening released 10 Indian Army personnel, including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.

A security source told _The Hindu_ that all 10 persons were released around 5 p.m. after an agreement was reached at the Major General-level talks on Wednesday evening and they were returned unharmed.

Ladakh face-off | China’s People’s Liberation Army planned attack in Galwan for at least two days, says senior government official

Separately, the Army clarified in a statement that there were “no Indian troops missing in action”.


*‘Soldiers were armed’*
In another development, External Affairs Minister S. Jaishankar said the Indian troops, who were outnumbered and attacked by the Chinese side, carried arms.

“All troops on border duty always carry arms, especially when leaving post. Those at Galwan on June 15 did so. Long-standing practice (as per 1996 & 2005 agreements) not to use firearms during faceoffs,” Dr. Jaishankar said on Twitter, in response to a tweet from Congress leader Rahul Gandhi.

Article VI of the 1996 agreement between India and China on “Confidence-Building Measures (CBMs) in the military field along the Line of Actual Control in the India-China border areas” says, “Neither side shall open fire, cause bio-degradation, use hazardous chemicals, conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometers from the line of actual control. This prohibition shall not apply to routine firing activities in small arms firing ranges.”

Ladakh face-off | No Indian soldiers missing in action, says New Delhi

Commenting on the 1996 agreement, former Northern Army Commander Lt. Gen. H.S. Panag said these agreements apply to border management and not while dealing with a tactical military situation. “Lastly when lives of soldiers or security of post/territory threatened, Commander on the spot can use all weapons at his disposal including artillery,” he said on Twitter.

The third round of talks at the Major General-level were held in the Galwan area. Specific outcomes from Thursday’s meeting were not immediately known, but a source said the talks were positive and there would be more meetings in the coming days. The effort was to reduce tensions on the ground and implement the consensus agreed on June 6 for de-escalation, the source added.

The Army had stated that both sides had disengaged from the site of the clash. However, both sides continue to retain a large number of troops in the general Galwan area following the build-up along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) after the violent scuffle at Pangong Tso on May 5 and the standoff since.

Ladakh face-off | Govt sources cite U.S. intelligence to claim China suffered 35 casualties

In the first combat fatalities in 45 years along the LAC, 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a clash after they were attacked by Chinese troops. About 80 Indian troops were also injured and all of them are said to be stable.

The Chinese PLA Western Theatre Command spokesman Senior Colonel Zhang Shuili said on Tuesday that the clash in the Galwan Valley had led to casualties on both sides, but so far China has not revealed the number of any dead or wounded.

Also read | There has been no firing on the border since 1975

The Foreign Ministers of the two countries held a telephone conversation on Wednesday in an effort to reduce tensions following the killing of the Indian soldiers.

(_With inputs from Vijaita Singh)_



alphapak said:


> More than 20 Indian soldiers killed and 40 plus surrendered thinking they will
> get fantastic tea from the Chinese. The got a fantastic beating instead.











Areesh said:


> @silent_poison Oh bhai kidhar hai tu? Jaldi sai excuse lai kar aa. Excuse needed urgently


@Gandhi G in da house unnamed US intel from ranking website didnt tell you this..

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Crystal-Clear

silent_poison said:


> Yes. Which is why no one a can spot a single Chinese position or vehicle or even a tent on Indian side of LAC in latest Sat images. The June 15 clash happened as Indian troops mistakenly crossed into China side of LAC


lol galwan valley lies in indian side of Lac . ab tu bhai galwan valley ko utha ker Chinese side phenkdo gey to hum kiya ker saktey lol it wont change the fact that Chinese are have captured the valley . ab ye na karo yaar k valley sey hi muker gaye ho kiya 
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

*Anti-Chinese sentiments started. *
Throws down a Chinese TV and people smashing it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273604794666512384


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Indians directors are getting ready for yet another movie, a sequel to 2017 Tubelight.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273671745254207488

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273395908529524739

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@PakSword @krash @Irfan Baloch @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raja786

Naofumi said:


> But didn't some official claimed that no one was missing??


And since when they started speaking truth. They dont have any credibility but I know the hidden sarcasm in ur words lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

*India-China border tension: A new flashpoint in South Asia*

*At least 20 Indian soldiers have been killed after a violent confrontation with Chinese troops in the Himalayan region of Ladakh in the deadliest clash in nearly 50 years, with experts warning of a new geopolitical flashpoint in South Asia.*

*New Delhi blamed Beijing for Monday's clash in Galwan Valley near the Line of Actual Control (LAC) where the Chinese and Indian troops have been engaged in a standoff since early last month.*

*More:*



*

India says 20 soldiers killed in border clash with China
*
 


*

How Indian and Chinese media reported the deadly Ladakh clash
*
 


*

What is the way forward in India-Nepal border dispute?
*
*The heightened tensions between the two nuclear-armed countries have drawn international concerns, with the UN urging both sides "to exercise maximum restraint". The two sides previously fought a brief and bloody war over the demarcation of the border in the region in 1962.*

*India's External Affairs Ministry on Wednesday accused the Chinese side of attempting "to unilaterally change the status quo" in Galwan Valley - a key geostrategic junction in the Himalayan region where India is building a road to connect to an airstrip close to China.*

*




*
*A satellite image taken over Galwan Valley in Ladakh, India, parts of which are contested with China [Planet Labs Inc/Reuters]*
*The Indian army in a statement said "the violent face-off took place" on Monday night during "the de-escalation process" in the Galwan Valley. It said there were casualties "on both sides".*

*China has not officially commented on the casualty figures on its side.*

*India said since early May thousands of Chinese troops have crossed to the Indian side of the LAC, the 3,488km (2,167-mile) de facto border between the two neighbours, at several places - Pangong Tso Lake, Galwan Valley and Demchok in Ladakh, and Nathu La in Sikkim - and built bunkers and brought armoured trucks and artillery.*

*Neither side has released a detailed account of Monday night's fighting as both governments have shared little information with the media.*

*Indian officials, however, said no weapons were used in the clash, with soldiers engaged in brutal hand-to-hand fighting with clubs and staves about 4,270 metres (14,000 feet) above sea level amid sub-zero temperatures.*

*China blamed India for the violent clashes and insisted it did not want the situation to escalate. Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said on Wednesday the border situation was "stable and controllable".*

*Outrage in India*
*The killing of Indian soldiers, including a colonel, has caused outrage in India with people calling on the government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi to boycott Chinese products. Beijing is India's biggest trading partner, with annual bilateral trade worth $92bn.*

*On Wednesday, Rahul Gandhi, the leader of the opposition Congress party, questioned Modi's silence on the biggest border tension in decades. "Enough is enough, we need to know what happened. How dare China kill our soldiers? How dare they take our land?" he wrote on Twitter.*

*

*
*Rahul Gandhi*
*https://twitter.com/RahulGandhi*
*✔@RahulGandhi*

*Why is the PM silent? *
*Why is he hiding? *

*Enough is enough. We need to know what has happened. *

*How dare China kill our soldiers?*
*How dare they take our land?*

*https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1273094280307867648*
*140K*
*11:25 PM - Jun 16, 2020*
*Twitter Ads info and privacy*
*https://twitter.com/RahulGandhi/status/1273094280307867648*
*71.6K people are talking about this*
*https://twitter.com/RahulGandhi/status/1273094280307867648*


*Later on Wednesday, Modi assured that "the sacrifice of our jawans [soldiers] will not go in vain".*

*"For us, the unity and sovereignty of the country is the most important ... India wants peace but it is capable to give a befitting reply if provoked," said Modi's statement carried by the local ANI news agency.*

*Meanwhile, in a sign of de-escalation, foreign ministers from both countries spoke via telephone and agreed to "cool down" tensions.*

*



*
*Indian protesters burn posters of Chinese President Xi Jinping and Chinese-made goods during a protest against China, in Gurugram on the outskirts of New Delhi, India [Nasir Kachroo/NurPhoto/Getty Images] *
*Chinese Minister of Foreign Affairs Wang Yi spoke to his Indian counterpart, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, on Wednesday and expressed his willingness for "a diplomatic solution" to the border crisis, China's foreign ministry said in a statement.*

*The ministry said Jaishankar also expressed his country's desire to "peacefully resolve the border conflict and relieve regional tensions through dialogue".*

*Chinese concerns, interests*
*Analysts said the current standoff is a result of China's pushback against India's construction of military infrastructure in border areas in recent years.*

*"I believe China has been concerned at Indian road building along the LAC particularly one road that was completed last year that essentially allows connectivity from Leh, the capital of Ladakh, all the way to Karakoram Pass," said Michael Kugelman, deputy director of the Asia Program at The Wilson Center.*

*The 255km (158-mile) Darbuk-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road was inaugurated last year. China has objected to the extension of a branch of the DSDBO.*

*China's economic corridor to Pakistan and Central Asia passes through Karakoram, which is close to the Galwan Valley. The disputed area is close to the Aksai Chin plateau, which is under Chinese control but claimed by India.*

*"Ladakh and eastern Ladakh is crucial for China's access to Central Asia and CPEC project with Pakistan in which they [China] have invested billions of dollars [about $60bn]," said Happymon Jacob, professor of international relations at Jawaharlal Nehru University based in New Delhi.*

*"China is worried about it [India's border military infrastructure] because you have a situation where China has lots of interests in that particular region."*

*Jacob and Kugelman believe geopolitics is at play with China, a rising superpower, taking on India. "I think that is the message that China is trying to convey through this confrontation to the other states [in the region]," Jacob told Al Jazeera.*

*New Delhi's decision to revoke the special status of Indian-administered Kashmir last August also angered Beijing. Indian defence experts say China demanded New Delhi reverse its decision on the status of Kashmir.*

*India repealed Article 370 of its constitution that guaranteed a measure of autonomy to Kashmir and subsequently carved out Ladakh from Kashmir and made it into a federally-administered territory.*

*China, along with its close ally Pakistan, condemned India's move and raised the issue at the UN Security Council (UNSC). *

*



*
*Indian army trucks move along a highway leading to Ladakh, at Gagangir in Kashmir's Ganderbal district [Danish Ismail/Reuters]*
*Kugelman said geopolitical factors played a role in the latest escalation. "I think any conversation about Chinese motivation for its recent provocation has to address the repeal of Article 370."*

*"I think it's clear, Beijing responded strongly and quickly after India made that move last year. I think China looks at [the] Article 370 repeal similarly to Pakistan that India made a unilateral move that affected territory China claims [as] its own. I do think the Article 370 is very much a part of China's broader thinking," he said.*

*India and Pakistan have fought three wars over Kashmir - a Muslim-majority Himalayan region that has witnessed armed rebellion against Indian rule.*

*Strong US-India ties*
*Kugelman said the other major geopolitical factor at play is the US-India-China triangle.*

*"While the US-China relationship has been collapsing, the US-India relationship has been rapidly growing. I think China understands that. Its message to India: 'If you want to get closer to my rival, that's fine, but look what we can do to you in return'," he said, adding that US support to India has been "much more public and robust" this time.*

*Jacob, the foreign policy professor, said India should reach out to the Quadrilateral Security Dialogue, known as Quad, with Japan and Australia. India and the US are the other members of this group.*

*"If the USA makes noises in favour of India and strengthens the Quad, it will send a message to China that we will take aggressive steps and will defend our interest," he said.*

*"They [Quad] should conduct more joint military exercises in [the] Indian ocean region where Chinese have major economic and commercial interests.*

*"Even they [the US] share fraction of information with India, the Indian planning vis a vis Chinese will improve drastically."*

*As the two sides prepare for dialogue, their entrenched positions on controlling strategic areas in one of the harshest frontiers in the world might become an impediment to finding resolution to the border standoff.*

*Galwan area - a key strategic junction - is particularly important for India due to its proximity to the Nubra valley, which is a feeder station for the Indian forces deployed in Siachen glacier.*

*Pakistani forces are also deployed at in parts of Siachen - dubbed the highest battlefield in the world at 6,000 metres (20,000 feet).*

*Jacob says China would demand concession from the Indian side. "They might say that Indian infrastructure in certain areas should not continue," he said.*

*"Chinese control of Galwan Valley could in the future threaten India in Siachen glacier."*

*For Modi, a Hindu nationalist who won re-election in May 2019 following military conflagration with its foe Pakistan, the border crisis comes at a time when New Delhi is facing an economic crisis as it struggles to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus.*

*Regional tensions*
*Modi's neighbourhood-first policy seems to be in tatters as it is now locked in border disputes with three of its neighbours, including its traditional friend Nepal. New Delhi and Kathmandu are engaged in what experts have called cartographic war.*

*"There is no question about the fact that India neighbourhood policy in last few years have been in complete failure," Jacob, the foreign policy professor, said.*

*"Even Bangladesh has issues with India after how ruling party leaders have been going on talking about Bangladeshi immigrants in India as 'termites'.*

*"I think we are facing very tight situation at this point of time. On the one hand the major power in the region, China, is against India and on the other hand, smaller neighbours, which have been traditionally very friendly to India, are also negatively disposed to India. I think that is the major policy failure," he said.*

*



*
*Indian army soldiers walk past their parked trucks at a makeshift transit camp before heading to Ladakh, near Baltal, southeast of Srinagar [Reuters]*
*SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS*




*

India

Asia

China

Asia Pacific
*


















*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaqsheYaar

alikazmi007 said:


> From BBC;
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/urdu/regional-53095268


Poor souls, they died in vain (both in worldly and religious sense), that too in such a gruesome manner. Who would have thought they would die such a death. I don't blame them if they tried to escape these barbed rods by jumping into the river or something..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

*Border violence could spur India to help US counter China*
by Joel Gehrke, Foreign Affairs Reporter | 

| June 18, 2020 12:00 AM
bout of hand-to-hand fighting between Chinese and Indian forces at a disputed border could help U.S. officials convince India to provide a military counterweight to Beijing’s aggression.


“This will strengthen the impetus to increase activities and partnerships with the U.S., Australia, Japan, and other like-minded powers,” said the Heritage Foundation’s Jeff Smith, an expert in South Asian policy. “The more the Chinese undermine their position in India and convince the Indians that they are indeed a long-term rival, the stronger the magnetic pull of the U.S. and others."

President Trump’s administration regards India as a vital ally in a long-term effort to counter China’s bid for military superiority in the global economy’s most dynamic region, a strategy impeded by India’s traditional refusal to align with superpowers. This week’s historic eruption of violence could change those attitudes, with national security dividends for the United States and other democracies in the region.

“Washington has long been frustrated that India is not willing to cooperate more with the United States on operational levels, to push back against China's rise and clout in the Indo-Pacific,” the Wilson Center’s Michael Kugelman said. “Things are changing, and with the India-China relationship so tense now, you may see New Delhi more willing to push back or risk antagonizing China in ways they have not been earlier on.”

Recommended For You



Lawyer for US citizen jailed in Russia demands sanctions if client not released
The Trump administration is taking a soft-spoken approach in part out of deference, observers say, to India’s sensitivity about being perceived as a U.S. proxy in this dispute.

“We note the Indian military has announced that 20 soldiers have died, and we offer our condolences to their families,” a State Department spokeswoman said, noting that the U.S. is “closely monitoring” the border dispute. "Both India and China have expressed a desire to de-escalate, and we support a peaceful resolution of the current situation.”

The controversy is already spurring a shift on 5G, a telecommunications issue that American officials believe has major ramifications for national security. Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi is expected to bar Huawei and other Chinese telecommunications companies from India’s next-generation wireless technology infrastructure, according to local reports.

“We will likely also not allow private operators to use Chinese gear in the future and will encourage domestic telecom equipment makers,” an Indian government source told the _Economic Times of India_.

Such a restriction would be a relief to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who helped broker a deal to tighten intelligence-sharing and military cooperation with India but regards Huawei as a Trojan horse for Beijing’s spy services.

Chinese state-run media have attributed the tensions to India’s decision to build new roads and transportation infrastructure on the Indian side of the unofficial boundary line dividing the disputed Galwan Valley in Ladakh.

“That road-building worries China because there have been some new roads that have opened up in recent months that allow India to better project its power in this region, which is very difficult, rough terrain, so good roads are strategic,” Kugelman said.

The fight resulted in the deaths of at least 20 Indian soldiers, according to New Delhi. China hasn’t given an official casualty figure, but Indian media reports suggest that more than 40 Chinese troops died in the clash.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...nce-could-spur-india-to-help-us-counter-china
“This crisis is different than others,” Smith said. “Even fairly measured, cautious folks who are not considered China hawks within the Indian system — they’re saying, ‘We can never go back to the old ways with China, this is fundamentally a game-changing crisis.’ We’ll see if that plays out in reality, but I do believe this will be perceived as a much greater provocation for many Indians than any of the past crises.”


----------



## khansaheeb

alphapak said:


> More than 20 Indian soldiers killed and 40 plus surrendered thinking they will
> get fantastic tea from the Chinese. The got a fantastic beating instead.



Chinese fantastic tea , seems to be a new Indian trend first a beating then a tea drinking:-








Areesh said:


> @silent_poison Oh bhai kidhar hai tu? Jaldi sai excuse lai kar aa. Excuse needed urgently


Indian excuse:- Bohat tand thi, isliaay chai pee chinese kai saat. Batamasi karai fir pit gahai.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## raja786

Dil_Pakistan said:


> 381 pages ...Guys come on, don't you know Indian army has far more important stuff to do, like catching an "atankwadi" who's caught by camera eyes live on TV...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273611861683036165


Video dosnt work.


----------



## lonelyman

Yankee-stani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273395908529524739



wow, PLA structures on F4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273673276657512448

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasser76

It's like their officers enjoy getting captured. Unbeliveable. No wonder Modi and Indian Army were choosing their words wisely, China had them by the balls.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raja786

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048


Its getting better and better by every hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## GamoAccu

Crystal-Clear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273709109943177216


So Indians using the word "SENT" and not "RELEASE" or "FREE"


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273704834953121792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

News>

Business
*India-China LAC violence fallout: State-run DFCCIL terminates contract with Chinese construction company*
Business




ET Now Digital
Updated Jun 18, 2020 | 16:04 IST



*DFCCIL terminated its contract with Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication Group as fallout of China's bullying tactics on LAC in Ladakh continue*






*KEY HIGHLIGHTS*

DFCCIL terminated contract with Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication citing poor progress

The project was supposed to be completed by 2019 but only 20 percent of the work has been completed so far
*New Delhi: *Economic isolation of China continues as yet another public sector unit severed ties from a Chinese company. 

"In view of poor progress, it is decided by Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India (DFCCIL) to terminate the contract with Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication Group Co Ltd," DFCCIL said in a statement on Thursday.

DFCCIL's statement comes after 20 Indian Army soldiers were martyred at Galwan Valley in Ladakh along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) in a barbaric attack by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) troops Monday night. 

DFCCIL, which falls under the Ministry of Railways, said the contract was being terminated with the Chinese company due to 'poor progress' on the signalling and telecommunication work on the Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor's 417-km section between Kanpur and Mughalsarai.

The contract worth Rs 471 crore was given to Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication Group in 2016 by the Railways. 

The project was supposed to be completed by 2019 but only 20 percent of the work has been completed so far, the Railways said. 

The action comes within 24 hours of Department of Telecommunications (DoT) saying it will rework the Rs 8,640 tender for upgrading the network of the state-owned telecom company Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) to exclude Chinese companies.



RELATED NEWS



As China ups heat on LAC, DoT disconnects Chinese companies from BSNL 4G tender



[Exclusive] Chinese investments in India via FPI route likely to be regulated



EXCLUSIVE: Post mortem hints at China's 'planned attack'; reveals blunt injuries on martyr Colonel Babu's head

ET also learnt on Wednesday that the government plans to actively regulate Chinese investments in India through the Foreign Portfolio Investment (FPI) route. Such investments from China in the strategic sectors such as finance, banking, defence and telecom are on government's radar, sources said.


It was also learnt that the Ministry of Finance and the Department for Promotion of Industry and Internal Trade (DPIIT) are also working on a new definition of 'beneficial ownership'. New registrations of FPIs with ownership linking them to geographies such as China, Hong Kong and Macau stand to be affected. The vetting body will be the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA).

Clamour grew for economic retaliation against China after the unprovoked attack on Indian soldiers by PLA on encroached Indian territory in Ladakh. 




https://www.timesnownews.com/busine...ract-with-chinese-construction-company/608370


----------



## raja786

Enigma SIG said:


> 2.5 to 3 to 4 and now 7. Bache ki jaan lo ge kia!?


Bacha nahi Randi bolo Randi.


----------



## Yankee-stani

*Germany's Maas urges India, China to 'de-escalate' border tensions*
In a wide-ranging interview with DW, Foreign Minister Heiko Maas urged India and China to "de-escalate" their deadly border spat. He also said NATO would endure despite Trump's plan to trim US troop numbers in Germany.









German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas on Wednesday called on both China and India to de-escalate tensions and peacefully resolve their Himalayan border dispute. "These are two large countries and I don't want to begin to think about the conflict that could happen if this results in a real military escalation," Maas told DW. "That's why we are trying at all levels on both sides to bring about deescalation." 

Maas said Germany was unlikely to directly involve itself, but added that it was using its influence to dissuade a military clash.

"I don't think that Germany needs to get involved everywhere as a mediator. But we are sitting on the UN Security Council and we will take on the presidency in July," he said. "I believe the expectation in the international community is that countries like India and China should not get embroiled in a conflict that would not only affect those two nations, but also the entire region. 

"And that's why we are doing what we can to influence both sides with the clear message to deescalate this conflict and avoid a further escalation, especially a military one." 

_Read more:_ How Chinese and Indian media reacted to border clashes














Watch video01:10
*China-India border dispute: Maas urges de-escalation*
Over the past few weeks, Chinese and Indian troops have been locked in aggressive posturing at multiple locations along the two nations' de facto border, known as Line of Actual Control (LAC), raising tensions between the two nuclear-armed neighbors.

While a skirmish this week left 20 Indian soldiers dead, China has refused to confirm if it suffered any casualties. The incident, the first deadly clash at the border in decades, dominated Indian news channels and inflamed social media in both countries.














Watch video02:07
*Tensions simmer in India-China border dispute*
On EU presidency

Germany is due to take over the rotating presidency of the European Council from July 2020. When asked about Germany's plans for the EU, Maas said Berlin wanted to make sure that member states severely hit by the coronavirus pandemic were "helped to recover quickly."

"A large export nation like Germany profits when people prosper in Europe. That's why we want to make sure the countries that have been hit hard by the coronavirus, like Italy and Spain, will be helped to recover quickly from the crisis," the minister said, adding: "That's not only good for those countries and Europe. It's also good for Germany." 

During its presidency in the second half of the year, Germany would also seek to rein in conflicts "between north and south" in the 27-nation bloc, Maas said. "We want to find a solution to that. We've made a proposal with France, and I believe it will be the basis for consensus within the European Union."

When asked about the intra-EU disagreements between "east and west," Maas said countries in Central and Eastern Europe such as Poland and Baltic nations, had "different political and security concerns" compared to Western Europe. "So yes, Germany can be a bridge in Europe between east and west," said Maas in support of a strategy to dispel "any impression that they're second-class members."

Regarding two EU rule-of-law proceedings against Hungary and Poland, Maas said these would be on the six-month German presidency agenda. "The rule of law is one of our core values and must not become a point of contention in the European Union," he asserted.














Watch video02:24
*Merkel in the spotlight as Germany takes on EU presidency*
Trans-Atlantic ties 'complicated'

Maas also touched on the subject of NATO and the state of trans-Atlantic ties. US President Donald Trump on Monday announced a major reduction in American troop strength in Germany, from around 34,500 personnel down to 25,000.

Germany, Trump said, is not meeting its commitment to spend 2% of its Gross Domestic Product (GDP) on defense as required by the NATO alliance. Member nations had pledged to reach the 2% threshold by 2024. Germany has said it hopes to reach the target by 2031.

Trump has long complained that host nations have not been paying their fair share for the US troops and has repeatedly singled out Germany as a major offender. Until Berlin meets the spending target, he said, the US will reduce its deployment in the country. 

_Read more:_ US military in Germany: What you need to know

Trump's move to reduce US troop numbers in Germany would not leave Europe managing on its own, Maas said. He stressed that Europeans and Americans are united by shared values, namely liberal democracy and freedom, "even if relations are complicated at the moment."

It was in the United States' interest to remain closely tied to Europe in terms of foreign and security policy, Maas said, but conceded that "maybe the US will not be the protective shield that it once was for Europe."

"That will lead to us having to do more for our own security," he underlined, adding that Europe was "having that discussion" but not to the extent of uncoupling security. "I don't want Europe to become militarily independent. I want us to realize our security interests as an ally in NATO — with the United States," Maas said.

"We've already taken on a lot of responsibilities, in Africa, for example, both Europe, and Germany and France," he said, referring to Sahel nations such as Mali. Germany was also playing a role in the "intra-Afghan peace process," said Maas. "It's always about security, but also diplomacy… because in the end, wars need peace treaties and they need political and not military solutions," he stressed.





https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-maas-urges-india-china-to-de-escalate-border-tensions/a-53852433

*India - China Tensions Could Damage Economic Outlook*



Mike O'SullivanSenior Contributor
Hedge Funds & Private Equity
I cover the economic and financial world outside the USA, for the USA.

Hedge Funds & Private Equity
*Billionaire Pablo Legorreta’s Big Royalty Pharma IPO Soars*
*Meet The Secretive Wall Street Investor With The Billion Dollar Medicine Cabinet*
*The Problem With The 60/40 Portfolio*
In that sense China’s more aggressive stance is a shot across the bows of the Modi government in India. It fits a pattern where countries like China and Russia ‘agitate’ borders with Western or Western friendly countries in lieu of outright conflict. China in recent months has taken a much tougher stance with Australia, Taiwan, Vietnam and of course Hong Kong.

It now looks likely that in the very near term neither India nor China will escalate matters militarily, though a great deal of damage has been done diplomatically and in terms of public sentiment in India. In extremis, an escalation would be difficult given the terrain and altitude along the Ladakh area and would possibly involve heavy gunnery and air forces. It is worth noting that India and China are nuclear powers and China is close to Pakistan, India’s long time regional rival. All in, India’s leader, Narendra Modi, already beset by the coronavirus crisis, is in a difficult position.

PROMOTED

Grads of Life BRANDVOICE | Paid Program
*Youth Lead: Investing In The Long-Term Vision For America*

UNICEF USA BRANDVOICE | Paid Program
*Vaccinating The World’s Children As Critical As Ever*

Civic Nation BRANDVOICE | Paid Program
*Uncertain Little Me*

The medium term risk is that we see more economic nationalism, each country officially or unofficially boycott’s the other’s goods, and there have already been calls for a boycott in India of Chinese social media apps. In the context of trade wars, this all points to less globalization, more friction and risks to global growth. A situation where China and India sanction each other would see a sharp hit to emerging world growth rates and this would decisively take the wind out of any recovery.

Economic war

Investors will need to build this into growth and earnings assumptions and will be more wary when buying emerging market technology companies, currencies and debt. Any sign that the conflict between India and China deepens will likely produce a risk off period in markets and could come to impact US tech indices like the Nasdaq NDAQ, many of whose constituents have consumers and supply chain components in India and China.

Though far away, mounting tensions between the two most populous countries in the world need watching carefully.


Follow me on twitter @levellingbook




Mike O'Sullivan


I am the author of a book called The Levelling which points to what's next after globalization and puts forward constructive ideas as to how an increasingly fractured

…


Site Feedback
Tips
Corrections
Reprints & Permissions
Terms
Privacy

© 2020 Forbes Media LLC. All Rights Reserved.
AdChoices


Current Time 0:00
/
Duration 1:00
Loaded: 66.07%


https://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeos...s-could-damage-economic-outlook/#136c0b3c5f02




*Politicians and analysts in Nepal await developments as India-China clash threatens regional security*
Lodged between the two nuclear-armed neighbours and with thousands of Nepalis serving in the Indian Army, Nepal has much at stake in any conflict involving India, analysts say.




Demonstrators burn a flag resembling a Chinese national flag during a protest against China in Jammu, June 17, 2020. Reuters



mail

*Anil Giri*
Published at : June 18, 2020
Updated at : June 18, 2020 00:28
Kathmandu
A violent clash on Monday between Indian and Chinese armies in the disputed Galwan Valley resulted in the death of at least 20 Indian soldiers and an unknown number on the Chinese side has sent shock waves across the globe. All of South Asia, and Nepal especially, is watching with bated breath for developments regarding the first casualties on the India-China border in 45 years.

At a time when Nepal and India are engaged in their own boundary row in the Kalapani region, which includes the tri-juncture between India, China and Nepal, government officials, politicians and analysts are all carefully watching how things will evolve.

Foreign Minister Pradeep Gyawali told the Post that Nepal, as a country situated between the two nuclear-armed nations, is very much concerned about the violent confrontation between India and China.

“The events should not have a spillover effect on the region,” said Gyawali. “We are following the situation very closely.”

Though the Nepal government will not yet take a public position over the unfolding events, Gyawali said that Nepal believes in de-escalation and is concerned about Gorkha soldiers serving in the Indian Army.

The Indian Army has seven Gorkha regiments with over 30,000 members. Many Indian Gorkhas are deployed along India’s fractious borders, including at the Line of Control with Pakistan.

Politicians too have taken note of the clash, expressing concern.

The serious military clashes between India and China and the resulting casualties are a matter of great concern, former foreign minister Prakash Sharan Mahat said on Twitter.

“If it escalates further [it] pose [a] threat to regional peace,” he said. “[For] Nepal, as a friendly neighbour, it is a matter of great concern. Let us hope for peaceful resolution of the crisis.”

After the incident on Monday night, India’s Ministry of External Affairs on Tuesday said that the violent face-off was the result of an attempt by the Chinese side to “unilaterally change the status quo in the region”.

China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs responded on Wednesday, saying that it was Indian troops who illegally crossed the border and attacked the Chinese.

This led to “a serious physical confrontation between both sides that caused deaths and injuries”, said Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian during a regular press briefing in Beijing. Zhao did not provide any details on Chinese casualties, which Indian sources speculate as numbering around 40.

Later on Wednesday, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, for the first time, publicly acknowledged the clash, saying that India will “defend every stone, every inch of its territory.”

“I would like to assure the nation that the sacrifice of our jawans will not be in vain,” Modi said at a televised meeting of Indian chief ministers.


https://kathmandupost.com/national/...india-china-clash-threatens-regional-security


----------



## Crystal-Clear

GamoAccu said:


> So Indians using the word "SENT" and not "RELEASE" or "FREE"


lut ti izzat ko rumaal ka sahara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> dandy se itny log mar diyee zalimoo ne ????????/



The best quote from YouTube:

"Indian Army in a state of confusion: Aik hi shakal kay 10 fauji aatay hein aur maar kar chalaay jataay hein"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Yasser76 said:


> It's like their officers enjoy getting captured. ..... China had them by the balls.....



China had them by everything except balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Comfortably Numb

You know what. India should be grateful that these 10 were made captives and provided medical aid which they needed badly. Had they been left there in the open, they too would have died like 20 others owing to India's inability to evacuate its injured in a timely manner. Heck they were not even aware of what had transpired in Galwan valley and were alerted to the situation next morning by the Chinese. Had there been prompt medevac, the death toll on Indian side would have been far less.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Flight of falcon

Breaking news :


China release ten Indian soldiers . 


according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

@xxx[{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> China had them by everything except balls.


Are you saying Indian soldiers don't have balls?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wali87

Matlab Thappar bhi Marray aur rone bhi nahi Diya? 

Turning into a repeat telecast of 62’

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Genesis

I am a huge fan of history. Anyone that reads history knows in hand to hand combat, casualties are light, relatively when in the fighting phase. It is the routing phase that has that deals the most damage. 

So if China captured men, and India didn't from what we know so far, that means China did not route. How did China lose 40 men? 

I'm not saying no casualties, but it's highly unlikely to be that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Flight of falcon

Breaking news :


China release ten Indian soldiers . 


according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers . 


It’s getting worse and worse for the Indians .... now they are saying they were armed ... so they watched as 20 of their comrades were killed and not a single bullet fired...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

India sending elite black billi commandos to destroy china lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mamluk

khansaheeb said:


> Are you saying Indian soldiers don't have balls?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Genesis said:


> I am a huge fan of history. Anyone that reads history knows in hand to hand combat, casualties are light, relatively when in the fighting phase. It is the routing phase that has that deals the most damage.
> 
> So if China captured men, and India didn't from what we know so far, that means China did not route. How did China lose 40 men?
> 
> I'm not saying no casualties, but it's highly unlikely to be that much.


imdian government have to give the fake figure to.their public or public will ask for retaliation which they cant do .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khansaheeb

wali87 said:


> Matlab Thappar bhi Marray aur rone bhi nahi Diya?
> 
> Turning into a repeat telecast of 62’


Indian Bollywood version of what happened :-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273719895151095810

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AMRAAM

Only one of these black Billi commandos are enough to take on entire Chinese battalion. 

Such jockers they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

wali87 said:


> Matlab Thappar bhi Marray aur rone bhi nahi Diya?
> 
> Turning into a repeat telecast of 62’


They did a 27th on them... they released abhinondone, bombed india... let them do all the randy rona and propaganda... and than released bombing videos and evidence related to 27th. 

China did thokai, kept quiet... let india do more randy rona.. and tha released 10 more troops..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Microsoft

BREAKING NEWS: India to release 10.1 captured Chinese soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## appliedfor

Imran Khan said:


> *ok so now Indians and indian media have to increase Chinese deaths figure from 43 to 86 [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]*


Absolutely [emoji23]


----------



## Trailer23

Areesh said:


> @silent_poison Oh bhai kidhar hai tu? Jaldi sai excuse lai kar aa. Excuse needed urgently


Roll-call pay chaltay hai, na.

Abhe dosray ki duty lage howe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Flight of falcon said:


> Breaking news :
> 
> 
> China release ten Indian soldiers .
> 
> 
> according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers .


I think when they said accounted for, from what I am hearing, they said they know where they are. Not that theyare not in Chinese custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273719895151095810



I don't understand Indian's arrogance over its neighbors and "super confidence" over China, took back Aksai Chin, free Tibet, they shout as if it's a walk in the park, to them beating PLA and blood nose Chinese is a mouse click away

these people have no basic knowledge logistics, world affairs, living in their own delusional fantasy world

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HalfMoon

Flight of falcon said:


> Breaking news :
> 
> 
> China release ten Indian soldiers .
> 
> 
> according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers .



They probably released that statement after confirming who was already in Chinese custody.



Genesis said:


> I think when they said accounted for, from what I am hearing, they said they know where they are. Not that theyare not in Chinese custody.



Exactly.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273674657116368896

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Trailer23 said:


> Roll-call pay chaltay hai, na.
> 
> Abhe dosray ki duty lage howe hai.



Mujhai lag raha hai soch raha hai kiya excuse doon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naofumi

khansaheeb said:


> Bollywood


It's Tollywood.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lonelyman said:


> I don't understand Indian's arrogance over its neighbors and "super confidence" over China, took back Aksai Chin, free Tibet, they shout as if it's a walk in the park, to them beating PLA and blood nose Chinese is a mouse click away







That's what happens when you seriously believe that america and the West are your eternal allies and will come and fight your wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkd

The 10 captured soldiers released, if and only if it comes to pass, will be worst than the dead. They would have only gut-wrenching and harrowing details of Chinese _Savage_ Execution Spree to tell, which will be the worst demoralizing factor.

Heck you hear about the ambulance match in fake WWE, that was the real incarnation of the worst form of torture you can ever imagine, they were bludgeoned with spiked clubs, Nail Studded Iron Rods so much so they won't touch a Chinese with a ten-foot pole ever.

Never have I seen a professional solider weeping like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GamoAccu

Some in forces favour "limited action" against China
*
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...end-message-to-china/articleshow/76453968.cms*


----------



## raja786

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273674657116368896


Under China's control lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pkd said:


> The 10 captured soldiers released, if and only if it comes to pass, will be worst than the dead. They would have only gut-wrenching and harrowing details of Chinese _Savage_ Execution Spree to tell, which will be the worst demoralizing factor.


Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273099830659874820







Allegedly 23 confirmed dead.. dozens in ICU.. indians in desperation jumped off cliffs..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## truthseeker2010

10 out of 40+ 

Meaning 30+ IA soldier still with China? Wow china knows how to humiliate!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

pkd said:


> The 10 captured soldiers released, if and only if it comes to pass, will be worst than the dead. They would have only gut-wrenching and harrowing details of Chinese _Savage_ Execution Spree to tell, which will be the worst demoralizing factor.


Will certainly frighten the rest of the Indian army, Indian soldiers will be frightened to deploy to the China front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
*The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*

*



MOVIES
BUZZ
POLITICS
CORONAVIRUS
BOARD RESULT


NEWS18 » INDIA
4-MIN READ
PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors
The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.

Praveen Swami


Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.

The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.

“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”

Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.






The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district

Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.

For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.

The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.

The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.

Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.

The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.

Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.

Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.

“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”

No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.

Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.

In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.

Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.

In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.

*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273099830659874820

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WSHH

This just in from bloomberg... Boycott of Chinese goods by Indians didn't last long...

Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-little-to-damp-chinese-phone-sales-in-india

OnePlus, a China-based smartphone maker, saw its latest model sold off within minutes in India on Thursday, despite growing calls for boycott of Chinese goods following a border conflict between the Asian neighbors.

The OnePlus 8 Pro mobile phone, which is priced at a significant discount to Apple Inc.’s latest iPhones, was not available on Amazon.com Inc.’s local website just a few minutes after it went on sale. At the same time, #BoycottChineseProducts was among the top Twitter trends in India for almost two days, after the nation’s army said at least 20 of its soldiers lost their lives in a violent standoff with Chinese troops in a contested Himalayan border.

Read: Modi Vows to Defend India Sovereignty After Deadly China Clashes

The pace of sales show that weaning away Indians from feature-rich and cheaply priced Chinese products is easier said than done. India relies on China for the bulk of its imports, with purchases in the year ended March running into more than $60 billion. Beijing runs a trade surplus of about $50 billion with New Delhi.

While Prime Minister Narendra Modi Thursday said the nation will reduce dependence on imports, Ramdas Athawale, a member of Modi’s ministerial panel, went so far as to call for a ban on even restaurants that prepare Chinese food.

Restaurants selling Chinese food should be banned. I appeal to people to boycott Chinese food: Union Minister Ramdas Athawale pic.twitter.com/PoY0Udfule

— ANI (@ani) June 18, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dalit

The strongest wins and survives. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Trailer23

Areesh said:


> Mujhai lag raha hai soch raha hai kiya excuse doon


There is the other one, Surya or something.


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273719031929999361
Word I miss Liljian Zhao when he was Attache to the PRC Embassy in Islamabad he was master at trolling at the Americans and Indians


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273720297116651520

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sounds like a movie sceen lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Musings

@silent_poison @drumstick boys come on - your valuable input is (not ) needed. 
Is this a lie? Figment of our imagination? You now have to admit - perhaps one of the worst chapters (not as if there are many good) chapters in Indian army history? come on for entertainment let’s see a rebuttal

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lonelyman

GamoAccu said:


> Some in forces favour "limited action" against China
> *
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...end-message-to-china/articleshow/76453968.cms*



no, it will be the end of modi regime if he goes hot, 

xi already saved his face by not releasing our causalities (0 dead, 2 lightly injured)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gripen9

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273674657116368896


Dandoon ki replacement aa rahee hein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *The release follows agreement at Major General-level talks; no troops missing in action, says Army.*
> Three days after clashes in the Galwan Valley of Ladakh left 20 Indian soldiers dead, the Chinese on Thursday evening released 10 Indian Army personnel, including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.
> 
> A security source told _The Hindu_ that all 10 persons were released around 5 p.m. after an agreement was reached at the Major General-level talks on Wednesday evening and they were returned unharmed.
> 
> Ladakh face-off | China’s People’s Liberation Army planned attack in Galwan for at least two days, says senior government official
> 
> Separately, the Army clarified in a statement that there were “no Indian troops missing in action”.
> 
> 
> *‘Soldiers were armed’*
> In another development, External Affairs Minister S. Jaishankar said the Indian troops, who were outnumbered and attacked by the Chinese side, carried arms.
> 
> “All troops on border duty always carry arms, especially when leaving post. Those at Galwan on June 15 did so. Long-standing practice (as per 1996 & 2005 agreements) not to use firearms during faceoffs,” Dr. Jaishankar said on Twitter, in response to a tweet from Congress leader Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Article VI of the 1996 agreement between India and China on “Confidence-Building Measures (CBMs) in the military field along the Line of Actual Control in the India-China border areas” says, “Neither side shall open fire, cause bio-degradation, use hazardous chemicals, conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometers from the line of actual control. This prohibition shall not apply to routine firing activities in small arms firing ranges.”
> 
> Ladakh face-off | No Indian soldiers missing in action, says New Delhi
> 
> Commenting on the 1996 agreement, former Northern Army Commander Lt. Gen. H.S. Panag said these agreements apply to border management and not while dealing with a tactical military situation. “Lastly when lives of soldiers or security of post/territory threatened, Commander on the spot can use all weapons at his disposal including artillery,” he said on Twitter.
> 
> The third round of talks at the Major General-level were held in the Galwan area. Specific outcomes from Thursday’s meeting were not immediately known, but a source said the talks were positive and there would be more meetings in the coming days. The effort was to reduce tensions on the ground and implement the consensus agreed on June 6 for de-escalation, the source added.
> 
> The Army had stated that both sides had disengaged from the site of the clash. However, both sides continue to retain a large number of troops in the general Galwan area following the build-up along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) after the violent scuffle at Pangong Tso on May 5 and the standoff since.
> 
> Ladakh face-off | Govt sources cite U.S. intelligence to claim China suffered 35 casualties
> 
> In the first combat fatalities in 45 years along the LAC, 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a clash after they were attacked by Chinese troops. About 80 Indian troops were also injured and all of them are said to be stable.
> 
> The Chinese PLA Western Theatre Command spokesman Senior Colonel Zhang Shuili said on Tuesday that the clash in the Galwan Valley had led to casualties on both sides, but so far China has not revealed the number of any dead or wounded.
> 
> Also read | There has been no firing on the border since 1975
> 
> The Foreign Ministers of the two countries held a telephone conversation on Wednesday in an effort to reduce tensions following the killing of the Indian soldiers.
> 
> (_With inputs from Vijaita Singh)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642895
> 
> 
> 
> @Gandhi G in da house unnamed US intel from ranking website didnt tell you this..


This is getting embarrassing for India.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

WSHH said:


> This just in from bloomberg... Boycott of Chinese goods by Indians didn't last long...
> 
> Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-little-to-damp-chinese-phone-sales-in-india
> 
> OnePlus, a China-based smartphone maker, saw its latest model sold off within minutes in India on Thursday, despite growing calls for boycott of Chinese goods following a border conflict between the Asian neighbors.
> 
> The OnePlus 8 Pro mobile phone, which is priced at a significant discount to Apple Inc.’s latest iPhones, was not available on Amazon.com Inc.’s local website just a few minutes after it went on sale. At the same time, #BoycottChineseProducts was among the top Twitter trends in India for almost two days, after the nation’s army said at least 20 of its soldiers lost their lives in a violent standoff with Chinese troops in a contested Himalayan border.
> 
> Read: Modi Vows to Defend India Sovereignty After Deadly China Clashes
> 
> The pace of sales show that weaning away Indians from feature-rich and cheaply priced Chinese products is easier said than done. India relies on China for the bulk of its imports, with purchases in the year ended March running into more than $60 billion. Beijing runs a trade surplus of about $50 billion with New Delhi.
> 
> While Prime Minister Narendra Modi Thursday said the nation will reduce dependence on imports, Ramdas Athawale, a member of Modi’s ministerial panel, went so far as to call for a ban on even restaurants that prepare Chinese food.
> 
> Restaurants selling Chinese food should be banned. I appeal to people to boycott Chinese food: Union Minister Ramdas Athawale pic.twitter.com/PoY0Udfule
> 
> — ANI (@ani) June 18, 2020



 sold off within minutes on Thursday, so much boycott China

Indians are full of shit

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raja786

WSHH said:


> This just in from bloomberg... Boycott of Chinese goods by Indians didn't last long...
> 
> Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-little-to-damp-chinese-phone-sales-in-india
> 
> OnePlus, a China-based smartphone maker, saw its latest model sold off within minutes in India on Thursday, despite growing calls for boycott of Chinese goods following a border conflict between the Asian neighbors.
> 
> The OnePlus 8 Pro mobile phone, which is priced at a significant discount to Apple Inc.’s latest iPhones, was not available on Amazon.com Inc.’s local website just a few minutes after it went on sale. At the same time, #BoycottChineseProducts was among the top Twitter trends in India for almost two days, after the nation’s army said at least 20 of its soldiers lost their lives in a violent standoff with Chinese troops in a contested Himalayan border.
> 
> Read: Modi Vows to Defend India Sovereignty After Deadly China Clashes
> 
> The pace of sales show that weaning away Indians from feature-rich and cheaply priced Chinese products is easier said than done. India relies on China for the bulk of its imports, with purchases in the year ended March running into more than $60 billion. Beijing runs a trade surplus of about $50 billion with New Delhi.
> 
> While Prime Minister Narendra Modi Thursday said the nation will reduce dependence on imports, Ramdas Athawale, a member of Modi’s ministerial panel, went so far as to call for a ban on even restaurants that prepare Chinese food.
> 
> Restaurants selling Chinese food should be banned. I appeal to people to boycott Chinese food: Union Minister Ramdas Athawale pic.twitter.com/PoY0Udfule
> 
> — ANI (@ani) June 18, 2020


On serious note its impossible to ban or stop buying from someone who you cant compete. Easier said then done. Even USA having difficult time to curb China's export power. India dosnt have any chance whatsoever even they ban GTG level. It's just wish full thinking and Randi Rona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273704834953121792


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakSword said:


> This is getting embarrassing for India.. lol



3 indian troops died.

Indiq : no but we killed 5 chinese..

No, actually 20 indian troops died.

India :We killed 43 chinese!

But 23+ confirmed indians died, dozens critical.. 10 out of 40 pows released by PLA.

India:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goenitz

@Areesh @BHarwana @Joe Shearer @waz 
has anybody been awarded till now that who killed Chinese soldiers? like late colonel etc? I mean IA knows, how many were killed but who did it? Like Abhi was awarded.. even for propaganda who actually killed those 43 PLA personals..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

So Indians win again.....

they warned Chinese we will accept 20 dead and 100 injured but if our ten captured are not given good tea we will send in Major General Saif Ali Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani




----------



## PakSword

Apparantly the negotiations were going on to hand over the captured soldiers silently, but they didn't work because of constant lies of India that they IA killed 34/ 43 or whatever Chinese..



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 3 indian troops died.
> 
> Indiq : no but we killed 5 chinese..
> 
> No, actually 20 indian troops died.
> 
> India :We killed 43 chinese!
> 
> But 23+ confirmed indians died, dozens critical.. 10 out of 40 pows released by PLA.
> 
> India:
> 
> View attachment 642908






Trailer23 said:


> There is the other one, Surya or something.


No, there was another who was telling another story that how Indians went back like a bollywood movie, killed 100s and taught chinese a lesson of their life.

Don't remember his name..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

WSHH said:


> This just in from bloomberg... Boycott of Chinese goods by Indians didn't last long...
> 
> Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-little-to-damp-chinese-phone-sales-in-india
> 
> OnePlus, a China-based smartphone maker, saw its latest model sold off within minutes in India on Thursday, despite growing calls for boycott of Chinese goods following a border conflict between the Asian neighbors.
> 
> The OnePlus 8 Pro mobile phone, which is priced at a significant discount to Apple Inc.’s latest iPhones, was not available on Amazon.com Inc.’s local website just a few minutes after it went on sale. At the same time, #BoycottChineseProducts was among the top Twitter trends in India for almost two days, after the nation’s army said at least 20 of its soldiers lost their lives in a violent standoff with Chinese troops in a contested Himalayan border.
> 
> Read: Modi Vows to Defend India Sovereignty After Deadly China Clashes
> 
> The pace of sales show that weaning away Indians from feature-rich and cheaply priced Chinese products is easier said than done. India relies on China for the bulk of its imports, with purchases in the year ended March running into more than $60 billion. Beijing runs a trade surplus of about $50 billion with New Delhi.
> 
> While Prime Minister Narendra Modi Thursday said the nation will reduce dependence on imports, Ramdas Athawale, a member of Modi’s ministerial panel, went so far as to call for a ban on even restaurants that prepare Chinese food.
> 
> Restaurants selling Chinese food should be banned. I appeal to people to boycott Chinese food: Union Minister Ramdas Athawale pic.twitter.com/PoY0Udfule
> 
> — ANI (@ani) June 18, 2020


It will take sometime. People don't know which are chinese products. There will be massive awareness and campaign. In 6months, you will see the difference. India is self sufficient in basic needs. It is chance for Indian companies to step up and produce other stuff.


----------



## Nefarious

Interesting to see Chinese army in real action. Yeh ok weapons or no weapons but they are ruthless. I wouldn't want to be a Gangetic conquerer on the LAC right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## newb3e

Modi g ya toh marwa keg marray hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakSword said:


> Apparantly the negotiations were going on to hand over the captured soldiers silently, but they didn't work because of constant lies of India that they IA killed 34/ 43 or whatever Chinese..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there was another who was telling another story that how Indians went back like a bollywood movie, killed 100s and taught chinese a lesson of their life.
> 
> Don't remember his name..


And not a single bharti poster present.. looks like 27th V2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

PakSword said:


> Don't remember his name..


At the moment its some jerkoff from Philadelphia.

His defense on multiple topics (back-to-back) are as weak as NBA Team that represents the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

newb3e said:


> Modi g ya toh marwa keg marray hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ali Tariq

Trailer23 said:


> There is the other one, Surya or something.


Nah, all Indians are same, be it PROFESSIONAL or TTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

SuperStar20 said:


> It will take sometime. People don't know which are chinese products. There will be massive awareness and campaign. In 6months, you will see the difference. India is self sufficient in basic needs. It is chance for Indian companies to step up and produce other stuff.



what electronics does not have Chinese components? the difference is just 100% vs 30%, are you gonna not using laptop or smart phones or not watch TV?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

The Hindu is the ONLY news organization carrying this news, so just push the "Pause" for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Look at the Indian news media.

"*Lack of allies, funds and resources: why China cannot afford a War right now*"
https://www.wionews.com/india-news/...hy-china-cannot-afford-a-war-right-now-306920


----------



## SuperStar20

lonelyman said:


> what electronics does not have Chinese components? the difference is just 100% vs 30%, are you gonna not using laptop or smart phones or not watch TV?


India will allow to setup manufacturing to electronic companies like LG, Samsung and Apple like other non chinese companies. China has nothing more than cheap. They don't hold anything special which we can't get it from other place.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dungeness said:


> The Hindu is the ONLY news organization carrying this news, so just push the "Pause" for now.


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

SuperStar20 said:


> India will allow to setup manufacturing to electronic companies like LG, Samsung and Apple like other non chinese companies. China has nothing more than cheap. They don't hold anything special which we can't get it from other place.



PDF Indians full of people like you has no basic knowledge of IC supply chain and electronics manufacturing,

All these non China brands use Chinese electronic components, empty talks is all you can

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CIA Mole

GamoAccu said:


> Look at the Indian news media.
> 
> "*Lack of allies, funds and resources: why China cannot afford a War right now*"
> https://www.wionews.com/india-news/...hy-china-cannot-afford-a-war-right-now-306920




IDK man, the CHinese seem pretty dangeorus with sticks and rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

*Ladakh face-off | China’s People’s Liberation Army meticulously planned attack in Galwan, says senior government official*


----------



## Ace of Spades

SuperStar20 said:


> It will take sometime. People don't know which are chinese products. There will be massive awareness and campaign.



Are you aware that very computer that you typing on and internet router that you are connected to is probably made in china?  If not; are you planning to participate in that massive awareness campaign?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And not a single bharti poster present.. looks like 27th V2.





Trailer23 said:


> At the moment its some jerkoff from Philadelphia.
> 
> His defense on multiple topics (back-to-back) are as weak as NBA Team that represents the city.


Following were the top two. Sadly, one got banned.



rishav said:


> Chinese casualties are probably over 100 as more and more PLA soldiers succum to their injuries .
> They have miscalculated .
> They will pay more.





rishav said:


> All the numbers are coming from Indian media only . The chinese are shell shocked . They have gone completely silent . They know they are not dealing with weakling 1989 protestors here . Endless chopper movement to carry the casaulties on the chinese side





kongn said:


> We lost 20 soldiers.More wounded possibly.Nothing to be happy about.
> We are angry chinese scum try to decieve us and kill our unarmed CO when he went for negotiations.Our boys then took revenge of his death in brutal fashion.





kongn said:


> The only thing ruthless was the assault of 16 bihar on the hans despite outnumbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

rott said:


> People were right. They'll add numbers to the Chinese casualties. Inferiority complex much. Bros, we need to counter these fake numbers. They'll keep repeating it and make it true.
> 
> *Repeat a lie a thousand times, it'll become true.*



It ain't happening anymore. They tried whole last year regarding Feb 27 events, but were ridiculed. We, Pakistanis are used to their lies, be it terrorism blame or fake surgical strikes,its just that you Chinese for the first time are actually directly facing it but there are forums like this one, which will uphold the truth and will spread correct information to different social networking websites through her users. You can easily note that India hasn't faced any international backing regarding this incident despite of heavy anti China western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunshine48

We Pakistanis can only enjoy Chinese victory but what is our army doing to avenge the death of our people. How easily India killed our four civilians :'(
Shouldn't we learn something from China?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Salza said:


> It ain't happening anymore. They tried whole last year regarding Feb 27 events, but were ridiculed. We, Pakistanis are used to their lies, be it terrorism blame or fake surgical strikes,its just that you Chinese for the first time are actually directly facing it but there are forums like this one, which will uphold the truth and will spread correct information to different social networking websites through her users. You can easily note that India hasn't faced any international backing regarding this incident despite of heavy anti China western media.


Thank you for your post. You have very good English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

PakSword said:


> Following were the top two. Sadly, one got banned.



I do feel for them @rishan @kongn @silent_poison 

There is an utter humiliation and embarrassment on their end. Lets not pour salt on their wounds. What happened was sad, and i really hope saner heads prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SuperStar20

lonelyman said:


> PDF Indians full of people like you has no basic knowledge of IC supply chain and electronics manufacturing,
> 
> All these non China brands use Chinese electronic components, empty talks is all you can


Yes agreed. As I said it will take some time. First will be value added stuff. It will be done in phases
High margin and finished product will be moved to India, next will be individual components.
If chinese are able to produce components like slave to keep it cheap, then let them.

As I said china holds nothing special other than cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaqsheYaar

dbc said:


> Not making a choice but stating an opinion. Under Pakistan the people of Kashmir have economic uncertainty and a questionable future. While under India they face oppression. Both choices look pretty $hit to me if I'm honest.


Kashmir would be an independent state (both sides combined) very soon, in a few years (3-4) or even sooner.

After staying as such for some time (it should not be more than half a year), it would be forcefully annexed by Pakistan.

After that India would start messing with the river headworks on their side, creating problems for our agriculture and all, then there will be our final war with India, after around 2023-24.

You must all be surprised but we will see. India probably would see nothing but downhill journey from now on.

All of this has been foretold about 40 years ago, and many other Godly people at various other times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Yes agreed. As I said it will take some time. First will be value added stuff. It will be done in phases
> High margin and finished product will be moved to India, next will be individual components.
> If chinese are able to produce components like slave to keep it cheap, then let them.
> 
> As I said china holds nothing special other than cheap.


These are the very salve jiobs you are begging to have. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Keep sending ur sons and brothers and fathers and we shall keep buchering them .entering Pakistani controlled territory or chinese controlled territory will result in death. 

I hopeeassage was loud and clear. Stay away don't enter .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

Foreign minister says soldiers were armed. Other government officials including army spokesperson say they were not.
Army saying everybody accounted for. Non missing. BBC saying ten prisinors were released by Chinese.
Indian army confused and dazed due to the head injuries suffered during the clash. 
Excellent performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Norwegian said:


> *Ladakh face-off | China’s People’s Liberation Army meticulously planned attack in Galwan, says senior government official*



That's why military should fight with wisdom, not only with "balls".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

notorious_eagle said:


> I do feel for them @rishan @kongn @silent_poison
> 
> There is an utter humiliation and embarrassment on their end. Lets not pour salt on their wounds. What happened was sad, and i really hope saner heads prevail.


I think we must wait for a new twist in the story. @silent_poison might shed a light on how the Chinese army was threatened during Major General talks that led to the release of 10 soldiers. China considered it better to release Indians than to lose 40,000 sq kms.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> These are the very salve jiobs you are begging to have. Lolol


Well no one is begging here. Looks like chinese are started worrying about job loss. Give it sometime, will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

SuperStar20 said:


> Yes agreed. As I said it will take some time. First will be value added stuff. It will be done in phases
> High margin and finished product will be moved to India, next will be individual components.
> If chinese are able to produce components like slave to keep it cheap, then let them.
> 
> As I said china holds nothing special other than cheap.



China price is competitive due to the industry scale, actually Chinese salary are at least 5 times higher India's, there's talk way before to move out of China to India for cheaper labor, but non success

You know China annual steel output are 60% more than the rest of world combined, China consumed more concrete in three years than USA in 100 years in industry revolution, but I guess no use to talk dumb PDF Indian like you only knows jingoism slogans

Plus what end product do you have? I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trailer23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CIA Mole

lonelyman said:


> China price is competitive due to the industry scale, actually Chinese salary are at least 5 times higher India's, there's talk way before to move out of China to India, but non success
> 
> You know China annual steel output are 60% more than the rest of world combined, China consumed more concrete in three years than USA in 100 years in industry revolution, but I guess no use to talk dumb PDF Indian like you only knows jingoism slogans
> 
> Plus what end product do you have? I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?






IDK about u but i like watching indians fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

lonelyman said:


> China price is competitive due to the industry scale, actually Chinese salary are at least 5 times higher India's, there's talk way before to move out of China to India, but non success
> 
> You know China annual steel output are 60% more than the rest of world combined, China consumed more concrete in three years than USA in 100 years in industry revolution, but I guess no use to talk dumb PDF Indian like you only knows jingoism slogans
> 
> Plus what end product do you have? I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?



Precisely that is the problem. China invested and build lot of factory and other ghost towns. If no demand, problem will start. 
Well all these chinese products are not necessary. We don't depend on any basic need products from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Trailer23 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520


Are the Pakistani soldiers dancing and celebrating? Hahahah. Such comraderie, I think it's time to retake siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

lonelyman said:


> what end product do you have?


cowka-cola is exclusively produced, bottled and exported by superpower2012 (unless someone tells me that packaging materials are imported)


Trailer23 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520


2 things wrong here; clip is from sometime ago and 2ndly the dumbos are dancing to injun music

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

GamoAccu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273704834953121792



He's making it sound as if India had the upper hand in all this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Salza said:


> It ain't happening anymore. They tried whole last year regarding Feb 27 events, but were ridiculed. We, Pakistanis are used to their lies, be it terrorism blame or fake surgical strikes,its just that you Chinese for the first time are actually directly facing it but there are forums like this one, which will uphold the truth and will spread correct information to different social networking websites through her users. You can easily note that India hasn't faced any international backing regarding this incident despite of heavy anti China western media.






It actually suits the West if india is vanquished. india is not going to fight the Chinese on behalf of the West but neither can they allow india to become powerful and have good relations with China either. A strong China/india alliance would further erode Western/European power and influence. A defeated/diminished india would actually benefit Western nations in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Well no one is begging here. Looks like chinese are started worrying about job loss. Give it sometime, will see.


No worries India has cheaper wages. Btw, just read that we freed 10 soldiers, 2 majors were released as well. What's your take on that? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Han Patriot said:


> No worries India has cheaper wages. Btw, just read that we freed 10 soldiers, 2 majors were released as well. What's your take on that? Lol


his take?: modi showed you his redeye hence you freed them out of fear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

..... these Loosers going to get the highest indian award for getting beaten, punched, kicked, caught, and humiliated just like Abhi on Feb 27 .... TRUE WARRIORS indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lonelyman said:


> China price is competitive due to the industry scale, actually Chinese salary are at least 5 times higher India's, there's talk way before to move out of China to India for cheaper labor, but non success
> 
> You know China annual steel output are 60% more than the rest of world combined, China consumed more concrete in three years than USA in 100 years in industry revolution, but I guess no use to talk dumb PDF Indian like you only knows jingoism slogans
> 
> Plus what end product do you have? I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?





indians are good at talking and making ridiculous claims. They are the world's best at it. You can't doubt them for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Flight of falcon said:


> So Indians win again.....
> 
> they warned Chinese we will accept 20 dead and 100 injured but if our ten captured are not given good tea we will send in Major General Saif Ali Khan


Bhai, all of them said our tea was FANTASTIC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

SuperStar20 said:


> It will take sometime. People don't know which are chinese products. There will be massive awareness and campaign. In 6months, you will see the difference. India is self sufficient in basic needs. It is chance for Indian companies to step up and produce other stuff.



in six months Indians will forget what happened and move on, which is why the Chinese government let India decide how many casualties did the Chinese sustain in this fight, your media will keep on saying "we killed 43 of them" every day till you are satisfied, just as how your media kept on saying "we shot down F-16, killed 300 militants in Pakistan".

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mk-313

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> It actually suits the West if india is vanquished. india is not going to fight the Chinese on behalf of the West but neither can they allow india to become powerful and have good relations with China either. A strong China/india alliance would further erode Western/European power and influence. A defeated/diminished india would actually benefit Western nations in the long run.



not even a little bit. They’re trying to create a balance of power. West knows India and China can never be friend what with China-pak-India triangle. What they’re to do is create a balance of power. If India one ups China in anything China has to then divert its attention to fill the gap or if there was no gap to maintain its one-up from India. China has to do it otherwise India will start to emerge as a relevant regional power.

it’s like this. If India didn’t existed your country would have a lot of resources to spend on its own people and prosper. But due to its existence u now have to divert a lot of military/financial/and spy resources .

in summary you now have to divert a lot of resources to maintain where u are vs if ur adversary didn’t exist


----------



## Salza

Shameel said:


> *TAKEAWAYS FROM THE INDO-CHINA BORDER SKIRMISH IN LADAKH*
> 
> 1. China has outrightly rubbished India's Article 370, which sanctified annexation of Ladakh and its incorporation as a Union Territory. Ladakh is, thus, again a disputed territory up for grabs, according to China.
> 
> 2. China has found it opportune to gauge the depth of the new-found Indo-US partnership, as well as geo-strategic limitations of the Indo-Pacific region at large.
> 
> 3. China has put India on a subtle notice to avoid any interference in Pak-China projects like CPEC and Bhasha Dam, irrespective of their location in Gilgit-Baltistan. In future, if India moves against Pakistan in Gilgit-Baltistan, China will move against India in Ladakh (India has to pass through Ladakh to get into Gilgit-Baltistan).
> 
> 4. By being in Ladakh, China can interfere with India's operations in Siachen.
> 
> 5. China has rubbed Modi's nose in the wastelands of Galwan Valley, and has made it clear that India is no more than a regional thug. In common parlance, ' .'
> 
> 6. China has clearly flexed its muscle, and completely ignored the naysayers who questioned its resolve.
> 
> 7. Kashmir has gone from being a bilateral dispute into a trilateral dispute.



--

Well summed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

j20611 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273690393192706048



After 44 died at Pulwama, it took India nearly 2 weeks to carry out an attack upon Pakistan. If more than 44 eventually die as a result of this incident with China, and India does not respond in a kinetic manner, what implications will that have for the Indian military and India in general? Especially because this was LITERALLY at the HANDS of the Chinese military, while Pakistan had nothing to do with Pulwama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

obj 705A said:


> in six months Indians will forget what happened and move on, which is why the Chinese government let India decide how many casualties did the Chinese sustain in this fight, your media will keep on saying "we killed 43 of them" every day till you are satisfied, just as how your media kept on saying "we shot down F-16, killed 300 militants in Pakistan".


It is Indian modi govt failure. India is democratic country, opposition will not let it cool down. 
One thing china virus teached everyone is that people can survive/live happily without buying new chinese junk.


----------



## Areesh

xeuss said:


> He's making it sound as if India had the upper hand in all this



Well isn't that what Indians always do

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trailer23

@DESERT FIGHTER 
Dedicate this clip to your Avatar.

Gandu Bakhshi - what a hack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

Indus Pakistan said:


> Chinese Athiests


*WRONG!* https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12441818/


Indus Pakistan said:


> PRTP GWD?


his name? 
pratap gawade


----------



## Mk-313

Shameel said:


> *TAKEAWAYS FROM THE INDO-CHINA BORDER SKIRMISH IN LADAKH*
> 
> 1. China has outrightly rubbished India's Article 370, which sanctified annexation of Ladakh and its incorporation as a Union Territory. Ladakh is, thus, again a disputed territory up for grabs, according to China.



- nope, it lines were drawn and agreed upon by both parties prior to dispute. it is not disputed territory its an outright invasion. but then again super powers invade countries all the time



Shameel said:


> 2. China has found it opportune to gauge the depth of the new-found Indo-US partnership, as well as geo-strategic limitations of the Indo-Pacific region at large.



US has 2 types of relationships with nation ideological or transactional. India has a transactional relation with US. US is not gonna divert its resources until India proves to be a worthy balance of power in the region




Shameel said:


> 3. China has put India on a subtle notice to avoid any interference in Pak-China projects like CPEC and Bhasha Dam, irrespective of their location in Gilgit-Baltistan. In future, if India moves against Pakistan in Gilgit-Baltistan, China will move against India in Ladakh (India has to pass through Ladakh to get into Gilgit-Baltistan).



-Debatable, but with US/China trade war currently going china doesn't have enough resources to put towards CPEC which has put china OBOA on hold. Plus gives India more time to prop itself up



Shameel said:


> 4. By being in Ladakh, China can interfere with India's operations in Siachen.



-Very true



Shameel said:


> 5. China has rubbed Modi's nose in the wastelands of Galwan Valley, and has made it clear that India is no more than a regional thug. In common parlance, ' .'



-very true



Shameel said:


> 6. China has clearly flexed its muscle, and completely ignored the naysayers who questioned its resolve.



- no one questioned chinas ability to overwhelm India. but Chinese convention has always been to refrain from war and build yourself



Shameel said:


> 7. Kashmir has gone from being a bilateral dispute into a trilateral dispute.



- Debatable, the question would be what would china get anything from Kashmir


----------



## Silverblaze

May China Pakistan prosper always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China had 2 construction workers being critically injured and 3 PLA soldiers who sustained some minor injuries.

And China has no intention to vent its frustration on India or to gloat over its victory.

We just want the Indian soldiers to stop harassing our construction workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Salza

what a shame what an humiliation 

cant see any Indian posting here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Indians and their usual Randi Rona




Trailer23 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> Dedicate this clip to your Avatar.
> 
> Gandu Bakhshi - what a hack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Wow what a disgrace. Wjere is that 56 inch chest dummy? Where are those ugly muchar generals? Last year they got humiliated by Pakistan and this year by China, next might be Nepal. Now i really believe modi hay tu mumkin hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

T|/|T said:


> Wow what a disgrace. Wjere is that 56 inch chest dummy? Where are those ugly muchar generals? Last year they got humiliated by Pakistan and this year by China, next might be Nepal. Now i really believe modi hay tu mumkin hay.



Considering how much they are antagonizing Bengalis, it is more likely that it may happen on the Bangladeshi border. A lopsided incident similar to 2001.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_Bangladesh–India_border_clashes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Trailer23 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> Dedicate this clip to your Avatar.
> 
> Gandu Bakhshi - what a hack.



Whoa this guy is baying for blood, lets see how successful G Bakhshi convinces Modi's brigade to fire the bullets at the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type59

Boycotts are tool of the weak. Suprised that superpower is not retaliating. Even after feb 2019, Pakistan did not bar trade, we hit back. Trade only got banned after Kashmir loss of statehood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Trailer23 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> Dedicate this clip to your Avatar.
> 
> Gandu Bakhshi - what a hack.


What a fukin circus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 642894
> 
> 
> Now 143 PLA dead 500 captured.. indian army at gates of beijing.


Thanks GOD PDF isn't visited by my wife!! These bangles look like damn expensive...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Wikki019

Is this confirmed that 10 Indian soldiers are/were POW by china? Any source related to this.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Thanks GOD PDF isn't visited by my wife!! These bangles look like damn expensive...


Come on gift her bangles on her birth day.. thats why we fukin work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

alphapak said:


> More than 20 Indian soldiers killed and 40 plus surrendered thinking they will
> get fantastic tea from the Chinese. The got a fantastic beating instead.


The Chinese are no Paks...

By the by, how do you surrender in a hand-to-hand combat???



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Come on gift her bangles on her birth day.. thats why we fukin work.


Only if these were that affordable after all the taxes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Wikki019 said:


> Is this confirmed that 10 Indian soldiers are/were POW by china? Any source related to this.


https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/china-releases-10-indian-soldiers-after-battle-12850384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

GamoAccu said:


> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/china-releases-10-indian-soldiers-after-battle-12850384



Holy cow, they are still insisting that they have killed 40 chinese soldiers? Or are they hiding in shame now?


----------



## HAIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *The release follows agreement at Major General-level talks; no troops missing in action, says Army.*
> Three days after clashes in the Galwan Valley of Ladakh left 20 Indian soldiers dead, the Chinese on Thursday evening released 10 Indian Army personnel, including a Lieutenant Colonel and three Majors, from their custody.
> 
> A security source told _The Hindu_ that all 10 persons were released around 5 p.m. after an agreement was reached at the Major General-level talks on Wednesday evening and they were returned unharmed.
> 
> Ladakh face-off | China’s People’s Liberation Army planned attack in Galwan for at least two days, says senior government official
> 
> Separately, the Army clarified in a statement that there were “no Indian troops missing in action”.
> 
> 
> *‘Soldiers were armed’*
> In another development, External Affairs Minister S. Jaishankar said the Indian troops, who were outnumbered and attacked by the Chinese side, carried arms.
> 
> “All troops on border duty always carry arms, especially when leaving post. Those at Galwan on June 15 did so. Long-standing practice (as per 1996 & 2005 agreements) not to use firearms during faceoffs,” Dr. Jaishankar said on Twitter, in response to a tweet from Congress leader Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Article VI of the 1996 agreement between India and China on “Confidence-Building Measures (CBMs) in the military field along the Line of Actual Control in the India-China border areas” says, “Neither side shall open fire, cause bio-degradation, use hazardous chemicals, conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometers from the line of actual control. This prohibition shall not apply to routine firing activities in small arms firing ranges.”
> 
> Ladakh face-off | No Indian soldiers missing in action, says New Delhi
> 
> Commenting on the 1996 agreement, former Northern Army Commander Lt. Gen. H.S. Panag said these agreements apply to border management and not while dealing with a tactical military situation. “Lastly when lives of soldiers or security of post/territory threatened, Commander on the spot can use all weapons at his disposal including artillery,” he said on Twitter.
> 
> The third round of talks at the Major General-level were held in the Galwan area. Specific outcomes from Thursday’s meeting were not immediately known, but a source said the talks were positive and there would be more meetings in the coming days. The effort was to reduce tensions on the ground and implement the consensus agreed on June 6 for de-escalation, the source added.
> 
> The Army had stated that both sides had disengaged from the site of the clash. However, both sides continue to retain a large number of troops in the general Galwan area following the build-up along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) after the violent scuffle at Pangong Tso on May 5 and the standoff since.
> 
> Ladakh face-off | Govt sources cite U.S. intelligence to claim China suffered 35 casualties
> 
> In the first combat fatalities in 45 years along the LAC, 20 Indian soldiers were killed in a clash after they were attacked by Chinese troops. About 80 Indian troops were also injured and all of them are said to be stable.
> 
> The Chinese PLA Western Theatre Command spokesman Senior Colonel Zhang Shuili said on Tuesday that the clash in the Galwan Valley had led to casualties on both sides, but so far China has not revealed the number of any dead or wounded.
> 
> Also read | There has been no firing on the border since 1975
> 
> The Foreign Ministers of the two countries held a telephone conversation on Wednesday in an effort to reduce tensions following the killing of the Indian soldiers.
> 
> (_With inputs from Vijaita Singh)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642895
> 
> 
> 
> @Gandhi G in da house unnamed US intel from ranking website didnt tell you this..


So, Pakistan army knew about this operation .... as i mention and guys can check my last post reference to my source... Chinese army beat the shitz out of Indian army and been attacked from 3 different direction and there was use of weapon. Chinese had killed Indian soldiers and drop there body in river , took prisoners ...Indian casualties are high as I claimed before...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zohair Alam said:


> your answers lie in your own posts. you mentioned GPS. i showed you how GPS is heavily being used by US navy, air force, NASA.
> 
> by the same way beidu will be used by Chinese PLA, PLAAF
> 
> you mention 'spy satellites', there are no spy or military missions allowed in space. its space law. so countries have been sending and using civilian satellites for military purpose.
> 
> did you read my post where i described relation between GPS and US military?who can stop China to use Beidu 3 for that purpose?
> 
> GPS was actually a military invention, later became available to public. if GPS was enough, if reliance on another country's system is enough why China needed Beidu 3 , and how much can it benefit its adversary india?
> 
> you have no idea of IoT, Big Data, and Cloud Beidu can become part of
> 
> stop whining


Its not whining but its logic/commonsense, and i am sorry to say you lack logic/commonsense, to track someone positions this guy or group could have *RECEIVER FOR THAT PARTICULAR NAVIGATION SYSTEM
 US ARMED FORCES USES GPS And RUSSIAN USES THEIR OWN NAVIGATION SYSTEM CALLED GLONASS, CAN US GPS SYSTEM CAN TRACK MOVEMENT OF RUSSIAN ARMED FORCES WITHOUT HAVING GPS RECEIVER???
AND SAME GOES TO CHINESE BEIDU NAVIGATION SYSTEM ,THIS SYSTEM CAN'T TRACK THE MOVEMENT OF INDIAN ARMY IN LADAKH BECAUSE INDIAN ARMY NOT HAVING/USING BEIDU RECEIVER*


----------



## siegecrossbow

Wikki019 said:


> View attachment 642930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, they are still insisting that they have killed 40 chinese soldiers? Or are they hiding in shame now?



On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wikki019

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

release our men or feel the wrath of our nukes? sounds convincing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

siegecrossbow said:


> Chinese fear of Indian firepower



Must be some vedic technology...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

j20611 said:


> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-frees-10-indian-soldiers/article31863845.ece


*

Sino-Indo Galwan Conflict 2020
Casaulties
China*: 0
*India*: 20 killed, 80 wounded, 10 surrendered (figure may rise)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rambro

My gawd, do these indians vet their propaganda pieces...even their puppet masters is having a hard time.

The other side have everything recorded just waiting for indians todo the dumbest and then gets debunked

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

I've been hearing all sorts of stories about Indian "Mountain Corps" supermen and local military superiority. Where are they now?

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## raja786

SuperStar20 said:


> Yes agreed. As I said it will take some time. First will be value added stuff. It will be done in phases
> High margin and finished product will be moved to India, next will be individual components.
> If chinese are able to produce components like slave to keep it cheap, then let them.
> 
> As I said china holds nothing special other than cheap.


It will take time to find out what you guys are using is Chinese and after very long R&D you will switch the light bulb off switch made in china wires made in china bulbs made in china. All the devices on net made in china even the tv u watch indian propaganda news channel made in China. All I can say LOL at your blockade.



Han Patriot said:


> No worries India has cheaper wages. Btw, just read that we freed 10 soldiers, 2 majors were released as well. What's your take on that? Lol


China kick there behind so hard that they will feel the pain for few generations to come and history will say all they did was to do R&D on Chinese products to ban but couldn't do it, that's there reply. Cant even protect there border with nearly 1mill army in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I've been hearing all sorts of stories about Indian "Mountain Corps" supermen and local military superiority. Where are they now?



Dead

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Aspen said:


> Dead

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SuperStar20

raja786 said:


> It will take time to find out what you guys are using is Chinese and after very long R&D you will switch the light bulb off switch made in china wires made in china bulbs made in china. All the devices on net made in china even the tv u watch indian propaganda news channel made in China. All I can say LOL at your blockade.
> 
> 
> China kick there behind so hard that they will feel the pain for few generations to come and history will say all they did was to do R&D on Chinese products to ban but couldn't do it, that's there reply. Cant even protect there border with nearly 1mill army in the region.


Well it has to start from somewhere. It is coming from people. Definitely people make choices based on their situation. People will put pressure on govt to make it happen. If govt don't respond, good bye for Modi and BJP.

https://indianexpress.com/article/cities/chandigarh/boycott-china-products-chinese-india-6453692/
Like this so many


----------



## Aspen

Dalit said:


> The strongest wins and survives. Deal with it.



Once you wake up the dragon, you will not wake up again

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).


then why is India so afraid to fire.


----------



## xeuss

I hereby brand Praveen Swami as an anti-national. He is focusing on Indian casualties, when the focus should be on the Chinese casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Aspen said:


> Once you wake up the dragon, you will not wake up again


The dragon breadth fire. Something you don't want to mess around but I guess some don't understand civilised language.



xeuss said:


> I hereby brand Praveen Swami as an anti-national. He is focusing on Indian casualties, when the focus should be on the Chinese casualties.


He can't find any, so you want him to fake news or data just to please you?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Aspen

Beast said:


> The dragon breadth fire. Something you don't want to mess around but I guess some don't understand civilised language.



Maybe if Indians taste some of the dragons fire they will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raja786

SuperStar20 said:


> Well it has to start from somewhere. It is coming from people. Definitely people make choices based on their situation. People will put pressure on govt to make it happen. If govt don't respond, good bye for Modi and BJP.
> 
> https://indianexpress.com/article/cities/chandigarh/boycott-china-products-chinese-india-6453692/
> Like this so many


I dont think its possible even people put pressure on government, I can see how badly most of you wana do something but by in large it's not possible. If its few items fair enough one can do it but you are talking something strat to finish is made in China, and that's pretty much everything day to day whole world uses. What you guys can do is bring in a sane government resolve Kashmir have better relations with neighbouring countries and prosper in life. You guys cant fight it's not in your genetics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).



You cannot make this stuff up

I saw somebody on bharat rakshak claim they were happy they failed out of SSB, because they convinced themselves that better people were protecting India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

Quite many online sources, including that from some people who called their former colleagues, relatives or friends in Tibet or Xinjiang, indicated that there is no death on the Chinese side and the very few injured ones are not in severe conditions.

Meanwhile PLA just released the second batch of captured Indian soldiers which includes a lieutenant-colonel and three majors. So besides tens of deaths and more than a hundred injured, this India crew lost the entire leadership including the top officer which is the dead colonel. Worth noting that PLA released the first batch of captured Indian soldiers on the next day of the clash and the first 3 deads were among them.

I guess PLA didn't expect to have so many Indian soldiers killed. The captured lieutenant-colonel, the majors and some others should be very smart so that they chose to surrender immediately when the martial art show started. Others trying to flee might have just fell off the rocky hills into the river or something because of the darkness.

On a plateau which has rocky terrains with very little oxygen and low temperature, staying on the ground all night with some injury such as bleeding does kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GamoAccu

ozranger said:


> Quite many online sources, including that from some people who called their former colleagues, relatives or friends in Tibet or Xinjiang, indicated that there is no death on the Chinese side and the very few injured ones are not in severe conditions.
> 
> Meanwhile PLA just released the second batch of captured Indian soldiers which includes a lieutenant-colonel and three majors. So besides tens of deaths and more than a hundred injured, this India crew lost the entire leadership including the top officer which is the dead colonel. Worth noting that PLA released the first batch of captured Indian soldiers on the next day of the clash and the first 3 deads were among them.



How many was released in the first batch by China? Some news media reported China released over 40+ captured Indian soldiers and handed over dead bodies back to India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raja786

I think chines are making a mockery out of Indian army by releasing the indian troops in batch work. Rahi sahi izat be gai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Clutch said:


> *Galwan Valley: Image appears to show nail-studded rods used in India-China brawl*
> 
> 3 hours ago
> 
> Share this with Facebook
> 
> Share this with WhatsApp
> 
> Share this with Messenger
> 
> Share this with Twitter
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionAn image passed to the BBC by an Indian military official shows crude weapons purportedly used in the fight
> An image has emerged showing a crude weapon purportedly used by Chinese forces in the fatal brawl along China's disputed border with India on Monday.
> 
> The fight in the Galwan Valley left at least 20 Indian soldiers dead and raised tensions between the two powers.
> 
> China did not acknowledge any casualties among its forces. Both sides accused the other of an incursion.
> 
> The border between the two nations in the region is poorly demarcated and can shift with topographical changes.
> 
> The image that emerged on Thursday showed crude weapons that appeared to be made from iron rods studded with nails. It was passed to the BBC by a senior Indian military official on the India-China border, who said the weapons had been used by the Chinese.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Defence analyst Ajai Shukla, who first tweeted the image, described the use of such weapons as "barbarism". The absence of firearms in the clash dates back to a 1996 agreement between the two sides that guns and explosives be prohibited along the disputed stretch of the border, to deter escalation.
> 
> The image was widely shared on Twitter in India, prompting outrage from many social media users. Neither Chinese or Indian officials commented on it.
> 
> Media reports said troops clashed on ridges at a height of nearly 4,267m (14,000 ft) along a steep terrain, with some soldiers falling into the fast-flowing Galwan river in sub-zero temperatures.
> 
> *First deaths in four decades*
> The two sides have brawled along the disputed border in recent weeks, but Monday's clash was the first to lead to fatalities in at least 45 years. Unconfirmed reports in Indian media said at least 40 Chinese soldiers died, but China is yet to issue any information about casualties. Some Indian soldiers are still believed to be missing.
> 
> Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said India had crossed the border twice, "provoking and attacking Chinese personnel, resulting in serious physical confrontation between border forces on the two sides", the AFP news agency reported.
> 
> China on Wednesday claimed "sovereignty over the Galwan Valley region" - a claim rebutted by India as "exaggerated and untenable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightEPA
> Image captionIndian army trucks move along a highway leading to Ladakh on Wednesday
> Members of the public in both nations have since staged protests over the clashes in the disputed Himalayan border area, while officials have spoken cautiously and moved towards a diplomatic resolution.
> 
> Indian foreign ministry spokesperson Anurag Srivastava said the foreign ministers of both countries had shared a phone conversation on Wednesday on the developments and "agreed that the overall situation should be handled in a responsible manner".
> 
> "Making exaggerated and untenable claims is contrary to this understanding," Mr Srivastava was quoted as saying by Press Trust of India news agency.
> 
> An Indian government statement after Subrahmanyam Jaishankar's conversation with China's Wang Yi said Chinese forces tried to erect a structure on the Indian side of the de facto border, the Line of Actual Control (LAC).
> 
> The statement accused the Chinese of a "premeditated and planned action that was directly responsible for the resulting violence and casualties" and urged China to "take corrective steps".
> 
> Meanwhile, a Chinese statement quoted Mr Wang as saying: "China again expresses strong protest to India and demands the Indian side launches a thorough investigation... and stop all provocative actions to ensure the same things do not happen again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why were there no guns?*
> The Galwan river valley in Ladakh, with its harsh climate and high-altitude terrain, lies along the western sector of the LAC and close to Aksai Chin, a disputed area claimed by India but controlled by China.
> 
> This is not the first time the two nuclear-armed neighbours have fought without conventional firearms on the border. India and China have a history of face-offs and overlapping territorial claims along the more than 3,440km (2,100 mile), poorly drawn LAC separating the two sides.
> 
> The last firing on the border happened in 1975 when four Indian soldiers were killed in a remote pass in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh. The clash was variously described by former diplomats as an ambush and an accident. But no bullets have been fired since.
> 
> At the root of this is a 1996 bilateral agreement that says "neither side shall open fire... conduct blast operations or hunt with guns or explosives within two kilometres of the Line of Actual Control".
> 
> But there have been other tense confrontations along the border in recent weeks. In May Indian and Chinese soldiers exchanged physical blows on the border at Pangong Lake, also in Ladakh, and in the north-eastern Indian state of Sikkim hundreds of miles to the east.
> 
> India has accused China of sending thousands of troops into Ladakh's Galwan Valley and says China occupies 38,000 sq km (14,700 sq miles) of its territory.Several rounds of talks in the last three decades have failed to resolve the boundary disputes.


I am seriously worried that in couple days time, the melee weapon that PLA soldiers used in that night would be this saw head baseball bat and the legendary general cao’s sword of revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khail007

Mighty so called super power of Asia, first 27-Feb and now at the hands of China - their superiority is proven.
India should keep her attitude and all her records straight or else face the consequences.
Lesson to learn - wars could not only be won with sophisticated weapon but could also by hand to hand fight - a new dimension of '*ART OF WAR*'.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Longhorn

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).


Same schtick as when we released Abhinandan.
These Indians are so predictable.
They never seem to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doorstar

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).


https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12451196/

be afraid, very very afraid






or else he'll stink you up like a skunk that he is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raja786

GeraltofRivia said:


> I am seriously worried that in couple days time, the melee weapon that PLA soldiers used in that night would be this saw head baseball bat and the legendary general cao’s sword of revenge.
> View attachment 642933
> 
> View attachment 642936


Just for laughs


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Wikki019 said:


> View attachment 642930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, they are still insisting that they have killed 40 chinese soldiers? Or are they hiding in shame now?


These were in PLA custody should consider themselves lucky. They would have died in harsh sub zero condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIA Mole

Stupid fukin indians at *** think US will give THAAD for free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

siegecrossbow said:


> On bharat rakshak they claimed that the Indian soldiers were released due to Chinese fear of Indian firepower (no joke).


I've just been on Bharat rakhshak for the first time ever just out of curiosity because you happened to mention it.
The delusion there is off the scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Char

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> then why is India so afraid to fire.



Indians even dare not bring their injured soldiers back without permission of Chinese, they are first aggressive finally cowardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ozranger

GamoAccu said:


> How many was released in the first batch by China? Some news media reported China released over 40+ captured Indian soldiers and handed over dead bodies back to India



No idea. One of the story teller said when the PLA released the first batch, at least the colonel was still alive at the hand-over. So I guess the poor medical support on the Indian side played a role in his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Longhorn said:


> I've just been on Bharat rakhshak for the first time ever just out of curiosity because you happened to mention it.
> The delusion there is off the scale.



People on Chinese forums claim that their behavior remind them of the main character of this short story they learned in high school. Unfortunately that’s the same way a lot of pre-revolution Chinese behaved too.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Story_of_Ah_Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

The release of 10 Indian soldiers by China today must really hurt the Indian news media group. There are more foreign news media reporting about this than Indian news media. Only 1 Indian news, TheHindu wrote an article while foreign news BBC, The Guardian, and Singapore's CNA news already reported it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

GamoAccu said:


> The release of 10 Indian soldiers by China today must really hurt the Indian news media group. There are more foreign news media reporting about this than Indian news media. Only 1 Indian news, TheHindu wrote an article while foreign news BBC, The Guardian, and Singapore's CNA news already reported it.



This after Indian Army said no soldiers are missing. That makes you wonder if China is holding more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

GamoAccu said:


> The release of 10 Indian soldiers by China today must really hurt the Indian news media group. There are more foreign news media reporting about this than Indian news media. Only 1 Indian news, TheHindu wrote an article while foreign news BBC, The Guardian, and Singapore's CNA news already reported it.



but delusional Indians interprete Chinese friendly gestures as sign of weakness, they came up with BS like they surrounded 350 pla and pla are scared etc

these people only understands strength, pla need strike fear into these people or they can spin anything into India victory

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Longhorn

siegecrossbow said:


> People on Chinese forums claim that their behavior remind them of the main character of this short story they learned in high school. Unfortunately that’s the same way a lot of pre-revolution Chinese behaved too.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Story_of_Ah_Q


Thanks. I'll read it in the morning.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Musings said:


> A thread about a dispute between India and China and you have to hover round religion. I am fully aware you are a Muslim . Trying to reiterate this stand to me is suggesting you are more of a Muslim than those disagreeing with - a trait which is immature.
> I will stand by more position - the Indian army and some parts of its common people are responsible for some of the greatest atrocities against Muslims. In my Kashmir I have had me and my family leave the soil vacant because these vermin shoot randomly at us and you want me to have sympathy?
> I frankly believe these Indian vermin wouldn’t think twice at putting a bullet into your back. They have had a violent horrific encounter and met their match.
> I sympathise at all lives lost but I sympathise 1000 times more at the losses of innocent and Muslims that are at the end of these peoples actions.



My condolences brother for your hardship. My family also came from East Punjab/Kashmir border, so I understand your difficulties.

We Pakistanis love you all, every single Kashmiri from the bottom of our hearts. If the whole world goes against you, you will always have friends and family here in Pakistan. We are one people, in sha Allah it will happen sooner than we expect and we can begin living peacefully again without threats of Hindus.

May Allah swt bless you and your people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

xeuss said:


> This after Indian Army said no soldiers are missing. That makes you wonder if China is holding more.



I thought that the Indian Army said that all soldiers were accounted for as they knew the captives were safe under Chinese custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Longhorn said:


> Thanks. I'll read it in the morning.



@siegecrossbow ON POINT.

_The story traces the "adventures" of Ah Q, a man from the rural peasant class with little education and no definite occupation. Ah Q is famous for "spiritual victories", Lu Xun's euphemism for self-talk and self-deception even when faced with extreme defeat or humiliation. Ah Q is a bully to the less fortunate but fearful of those who are above him in rank, strength, or power. He persuades himself mentally that he is spiritually "superior" to his oppressors even as he succumbs to their tyranny and suppression. Lu Xun exposes Ah Q's extreme faults as symptomatic of the Chinese national character of his time. The ending of the piece is equally poignant and satirical._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

Wait, now you lot believe in Indian media on Indians being released by Chinese?
The same media has also said many things about how many Chinese died and how many missing...

Wonder why this selective belief?

Hey, did Chinese acknowledge that they had Indians in their custody?
NO

Anyone wondering why?
YES, you lot are.

Key lies in the second attack Indians did on Chinese.

Reason for Chinese not opening a peep and quietly handing over our soldiers, well, the truth is already out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

siegecrossbow said:


> I thought that the Indian Army said that all soldiers were accounted for as they knew the captives were safe under Chinese custody.



Indian army also denied that any Indian soldier was arrested in month of May by PLA until this pic surfaced on internet and proved that Indian army was lying

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

xeuss said:


> This after Indian Army said no soldiers are missing. That makes you wonder if China is holding more.



Can Indian Muslims gain any benefit from the current situation?


----------



## Areesh

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Can Indian Muslims gain any benefit from the current situation?



The best thing Indian muslims can do in current situation is to sit at the side and let Indian hindu and sikh soldiers die fighting their neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Longhorn

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> @siegecrossbow ON POINT.
> 
> _The story traces the "adventures" of Ah Q, a man from the rural peasant class with little education and no definite occupation. Ah Q is famous for "spiritual victories", Lu Xun's euphemism for self-talk and self-deception even when faced with extreme defeat or humiliation. Ah Q is a bully to the less fortunate but fearful of those who are above him in rank, strength, or power. He persuades himself mentally that he is spiritually "superior" to his oppressors even as he succumbs to their tyranny and suppression. Lu Xun exposes Ah Q's extreme faults as symptomatic of the Chinese national character of his time. The ending of the piece is equally poignant and satirical._


Thanks for the summary.
It sounds very apt.
The Bharatrakshaks believe they have pushed back the Chinese army and have them surrounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

siegecrossbow said:


> People on Chinese forums claim that their behavior remind them of the main character of this short story they learned in high school. Unfortunately that’s the same way a lot of pre-revolution Chinese behaved too.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Story_of_Ah_Q



In Punjabi and Pukhtoon culture, we have many jokes and stories about the cheap, manipulative, and egotistical nature of Hindus. Similarly Sikhs too who are like our dumb blondes.


----------



## A1Kaid

https://www.breitbart.com/national-...aunches-sustained-cyberattack-against-india/#

China stepping up its war effort against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Can Indian Muslims gain any benefit from the current situation?



Hopefully Modi/Shah gang become weaker as a result of this, but unlikely. People have to turn on these two for any meaningful change.

Probably Modi/Shah will kill a few Kashmiris and Muslims to take the focus off China and pump up their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Can Indian Muslims gain any benefit from the current situation?



Sure, they should stand in middle of streets all over India and insult the military,

That will show us.


----------



## Aspen

lonelyman said:


> but delusional Indians interprete Chinese friendly gestures as sign of weakness, they came up with BS like they surrounded 350 pla and pla are scared etc
> 
> these people only understands strength, pla need strike fear into these people or they can spin anything into India victory



Yeah Indians will never accept that their PoW's are released because of the mercy of their enemies as an act of gratitude. Indian ego is too big.

The only way Indians will understand and appreciate PoW's being returned as a peace gesture is if one day we capture a bunch of PoW's and just shoot all of them.

Until that happens, Indians will always pretend that they 'pressured' others to release their PoW's.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xeuss said:


> Hopefully Modi/Shah gang become weaker as a result of this, but unlikely. People have to turn on these two for any meaningful change.
> 
> Probably Modi/Shah will kill a few Kashmiris and Muslims to take the focus off China and pump up their supporters.



Are you a supporter of congress?


----------



## Aspen

A1Kaid said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/national-...aunches-sustained-cyberattack-against-india/#
> 
> China stepping up its war effort against India.



Is this 1st or 2nd round of cyberattacks on India this week?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Are you a supporter of congress?



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Aspen said:


> Yeah Indians will never accept that their PoW's are released because of the mercy of their enemies as an act of gratitude. Indian ego is too big.
> 
> The only way Indians will understand and appreciate PoW's being returned as a peace gesture is if one day we capture a bunch of PoW's and just shoot all of them.
> 
> Until that happens, Indians will always pretend that they 'pressured' others to release their PoW's.



Looks like you got the things wrong,

Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?

Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.

Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xeuss said:


> No.



It doesn't matter.

BTW, 2020 is a year that shows all populist leaders suck big time in their way of governing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Areesh said:


> Indian army also denied that any Indian soldier was arrested in month of May by PLA until this pic surfaced on internet and proved that Indian army was lying
> 
> View attachment 642941



It look like India has become use to lose soldiers to China. I wonder if there are repeat prisoners. Maybe Indian soldiers will surrender just to get a hot lunch.



pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.



Can I have your permission to use your post if I want prove to someone that Indians are delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

*How Indian and Chinese media reported the deadly Ladakh clash*

Chinese are more like Pakistani media

China admits casualties, but its media plays down the worst clash in decades, while Indian newspapers urge a push back.

17 June 2020 GMT+3

While Chinese state media has downplayed a deadly military confrontation with India in the Indian-administered Ladakh region, Indian newspapers called for a "steely resolve" over the killing of at least 20 soldiers.

Indian news agency ANI on Tuesday night claimed that 43 Chinese soldiers had died in Monday's clash, without giving further details. Chinese media did not reveal casualties on its side.

*More:*

*India says 20 soldiers killed in border clash with China*

*India-China border 'face-off': All you need to know in 500 words*

*India-China border tensions: Key dates in decades-long conflict*
On Tuesday, the Indian army said 20 of its soldiers had been killed in a "violent face-off" along the Himalayan frontier, which resulted in "casualties on both sides". Four other Indian soldiers are reported to be in critical condition.

China's defence ministry confirmed late on Tuesday that there had been casualties, without giving a number, while its state media stayed relatively quiet on the skirmish, the most violent in decades.

Brawls erupt regularly between soldiers from the world's two most populous nations across their disputed 3,500-kilometre (2,200-mile) border - but none had proved fatal since 1975.

The latest fighting occurred in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, which lies between China's Tibet and India's Ladakh.

The soldiers threw punches and stones at each other, with Chinese troops allegedly attacking their Indian counterparts with rods and nail-studded clubs during the fight that lasted more than six hours, India's Hindustan Times newspaper reported on Wednesday.

*'Steely resolve'*
Another leading Indian newspaper said the government should show "steely resolve" in its response to the worst clashes with the Chinese troops in decades.

"The provocation is grave - this is not the toll taken by an act of terror by a non-state actor, but a clash between two armies. Yet India must keep a clear and determined head. It needs to respond with calm deliberation and steely resolve," the Indian Express said in an editorial.

Former Indian army officer and defence analyst Ajai Shukla wrote in the Business Standard newspaper that although India-China border skirmishes are common, Monday's face-off was "a departure from the normal".

"First, the PLA had encroached into areas like Galwan that were traditionally peaceful. Second, they entered in unusually large numbers that were in the thousands," he wrote.

"This time PLA soldiers are digging defences, preparing bunkers and deployed artillery guns to the rear [albeit in their own territory] to support the intruders, said sources."

Shukla said the "timing of the Chinese aggression" seemed to be "part of a strategy to remind India of its vulnerabilities".

The Times of India daily was more belligerent, asking for a "push back" by India.

"Beijing can't kill our soldiers at the LAC and expect to benefit from our huge market," said its editorial, as it asked New Delhi to "denounce the revocation of Hong Kong's autonomy" and "criticise human rights violations in Tibet".

Indian news channels, most of whom are believed to support the governing Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), also jumped in.

An anchor on Aaj Tak, a Hindi-language news channel, said the Indian army should be blamed for the incident, and not the federal government.

"The duty to patrol the borders is of the army and not the government," she said, inviting a barrage of criticism on Indian social media.

*China plays down*
On the other side, the Chinese nationalist Global Times reported the number of deaths on the Indian side, but said China had not released information about casualties.

Meanwhile, state broadcaster CCTV and the Communist Party-owned People's Daily republished the Chinese military's official statement on social media, with no additional reports.

CCTV's widely watched daily Xinwen Lianbo evening news broadcast made no mention of the border confrontation on Tuesday.

The foreign ministry's official transcripts of its Tuesday press briefing redacted remarks from its spokesman about the clashes.

The Global Times said in an editorial that China did not disclose the death toll of the confrontation "to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating".

"China does not want to turn border issues with India into a confrontation," the editorial said, blaming India for "arrogance and recklessness".

https://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/...rted-deadly-ladakh-clash-200617041240570.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

xeuss said:


> Hopefully Modi/Shah gang become weaker as a result of this, but unlikely. People have to turn on these two for any meaningful change.
> 
> Probably Modi/Shah will kill a few Kashmiris and Muslims to take the focus off China and pump up their supporters.



What if Indian Muslims begin protests and civil disobedience movement now that Indian army is distracted?

Will Indian government compromise? Isnt this the same tactic used by Congress during WW2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Xinjiang here we come!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273448262780030977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

A1Kaid said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/national-...aunches-sustained-cyberattack-against-india/#
> 
> China stepping up its war effort against India.



Same as Turkish hackers who targetted India after lockdown in Kashmir started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.



India doesn't have any Chinese PoW because if they did, Indian media would be howling about it



xeuss said:


> Xinjiang here we come!



China will spank you back into the stone age, let's see if IA has the balls to do it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Death Professor

pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.



Ok now you have hurled a blame. _Now hope you don't run from it_. It was your IAF that claimed they shot an F16, you gave Abhilundon an award on the bases of that, now how are going to prove such a claim when a 3rd unbiased party already said that YOUR claim was cow shit.
*U.S. count shows no Pakistan F-16s shot down in Indian battle: report*


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ot-down-in-indian-battle-report-idUSKCN1RH0IM

You showed AMRAAM, which we used to shoot down your plane, now did u call russians to check the number of planes for counting, just like we did? WE had nothing to hide, and the one who had to hide has still hidden this basic fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

xeuss said:


> Xinjiang here we come!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273448262780030977



Is this why @dbc said Kashmir should be part of Xinjiang?

Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

AsianLion said:


> * Indian and Chinese media reported the deadly Ladakh clash*
> 
> Chinese are more like Pakistani media
> 
> China admits casualties, but its media plays down the worst clash in decades, while Indian newspapers urge a push back.
> 
> 17 June 2020 GMT+3
> 
> While Chinese state media has downplayed a deadly military confrontation with India in the Indian-administered Ladakh region, Indian newspapers called for a "steely resolve" over the killing of at least 20 soldiers.
> 
> Indian news agency ANI on Tuesday night claimed that 43 Chinese soldiers had died in Monday's clash, without giving further details. Chinese media did not reveal casualties on its side.
> 
> *More:*
> 
> *India says 20 soldiers killed in border clash with China*
> 
> *India-China border 'face-off': All you need to know in 500 words*
> 
> *India-China border tensions: Key dates in decades-long conflict*
> On Tuesday, the Indian army said 20 of its soldiers had been killed in a "violent face-off" along the Himalayan frontier, which resulted in "casualties on both sides". Four other Indian soldiers are reported to be in critical condition.
> 
> China's defence ministry confirmed late on Tuesday that there had been casualties, without giving a number, while its state media stayed relatively quiet on the skirmish, the most violent in decades.
> 
> Brawls erupt regularly between soldiers from the world's two most populous nations across their disputed 3,500-kilometre (2,200-mile) border - but none had proved fatal since 1975.
> 
> The latest fighting occurred in the precipitous, rocky terrain of the strategically important Galwan Valley, which lies between China's Tibet and India's Ladakh.
> 
> The soldiers threw punches and stones at each other, with Chinese troops allegedly attacking their Indian counterparts with rods and nail-studded clubs during the fight that lasted more than six hours, India's Hindustan Times newspaper reported on Wednesday.
> 
> *'Steely resolve'*
> Another leading Indian newspaper said the government should show "steely resolve" in its response to the worst clashes with the Chinese troops in decades.
> 
> "The provocation is grave - this is not the toll taken by an act of terror by a non-state actor, but a clash between two armies. Yet India must keep a clear and determined head. It needs to respond with calm deliberation and steely resolve," the Indian Express said in an editorial.
> 
> Former Indian army officer and defence analyst Ajai Shukla wrote in the Business Standard newspaper that although India-China border skirmishes are common, Monday's face-off was "a departure from the normal".
> 
> "First, the PLA had encroached into areas like Galwan that were traditionally peaceful. Second, they entered in unusually large numbers that were in the thousands," he wrote.
> 
> "This time PLA soldiers are digging defences, preparing bunkers and deployed artillery guns to the rear [albeit in their own territory] to support the intruders, said sources."
> 
> Shukla said the "timing of the Chinese aggression" seemed to be "part of a strategy to remind India of its vulnerabilities".
> 
> The Times of India daily was more belligerent, asking for a "push back" by India.
> 
> "Beijing can't kill our soldiers at the LAC and expect to benefit from our huge market," said its editorial, as it asked New Delhi to "denounce the revocation of Hong Kong's autonomy" and "criticise human rights violations in Tibet".
> 
> Indian news channels, most of whom are believed to support the governing Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), also jumped in.
> 
> An anchor on Aaj Tak, a Hindi-language news channel, said the Indian army should be blamed for the incident, and not the federal government.
> 
> "The duty to patrol the borders is of the army and not the government," she said, inviting a barrage of criticism on Indian social media.
> 
> *China plays down*
> On the other side, the Chinese nationalist Global Times reported the number of deaths on the Indian side, but said China had not released information about casualties.
> 
> Meanwhile, state broadcaster CCTV and the Communist Party-owned People's Daily republished the Chinese military's official statement on social media, with no additional reports.
> 
> CCTV's widely watched daily Xinwen Lianbo evening news broadcast made no mention of the border confrontation on Tuesday.
> 
> The foreign ministry's official transcripts of its Tuesday press briefing redacted remarks from its spokesman about the clashes.
> 
> The Global Times said in an editorial that China did not disclose the death toll of the confrontation "to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating".
> 
> "China does not want to turn border issues with India into a confrontation," the editorial said, blaming India for "arrogance and recklessness".
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/...rted-deadly-ladakh-clash-200617041240570.html



The Global Times said in an editorial that China did not disclose the death toll of the confrontation "to avoid comparing and preventing confrontational sentiments from escalating".

From this sentence, it’s clear that China achieve exactly what it wants. India should keep quiet so China will return more prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Are you a supporter of congress?



He is a decent guy and an Indian Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

lonelyman said:


> I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?



Beef

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faithfulguy

Death Professor said:


> Ok now you have hurled a blame. _Now hope you don't run from it_. It was your IAF that claimed they shot an F16, you gave Abhilundon an award on the bases of that, now how are going to prove such a claim when a 3rd unbiased party already said that YOUR claim was cow shit.
> *U.S. count shows no Pakistan F-16s shot down in Indian battle: report*
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ot-down-in-indian-battle-report-idUSKCN1RH0IM



To Indians, facts do not matter. It’s their narrative that counts. So India claim victory Feb 27th and June 15th alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.


You guys have already fudged the numbers to make yourselves feel better after defeat before 
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/india-trying-suppress-military-analysts-twitter-63282

and even claimed to have invented internet 10000 years ago
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/558725/
and just like clockwork after revealed that the Indian casualties topped 40, you revised Chinese casualties to 100+.
But whatever number makes you feel better about your defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> Beef



And cow leather. 

Money is more holy than their gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Aspen said:


> Beef



block india water supply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Longhorn said:


> I've just been on Bharat rakhshak for the first time ever just out of curiosity because you happened to mention it.
> The delusion there is off the scale.


I’m pleased you survived the ordeal - welcome back safely bro.
Indians still are in denial and don’t register of the effects internationally what’s happened - I see this as perhaps one of their worst days in living memory - there is a chance more prisoners maybe handed over to the country that denied any were missing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.




Okay, so this is how a delusional mind thinks:

1. India reported casualties on their side because they are transparent. China did not disclose the casualties because they hide the truth.

2. India disclosed their own POWs, who were held in Chinese custody because India is transparent and truthful. China and India did not disclose Chinese POWs held in Indian custody, because China hides the truth.

Oh bhai, what is stopping your country to disclose the number of POWs held in your custody? Mr. Transparent! 

Itna na socha kar merey bhai, these matters shouldn't be analysed by delusional minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

I actually don’t think that being defeated is too big a setback. Let’s say your rocket exploded before it reached orbit because of a defective engine nozzle. If you spend a couple months debugging the problem and engineer a proper solution, your future launches will be successes. On the other hand, if you claim that your rocket was only 10km from reaching orbit and make no attempts to improve the design because you achieved 99% of your objectives, then you can expect more fireworks in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOVIES
> BUZZ
> POLITICS
> CORONAVIRUS
> BOARD RESULT
> 
> 
> NEWS18 » INDIA
> 4-MIN READ
> PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors
> The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.
> 
> Praveen Swami
> *
> 
> *Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.*
> 
> *The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.*
> 
> *“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”*
> 
> *Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district*
> 
> *Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.*
> 
> *For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.*
> 
> *The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.*
> 
> *The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.*
> 
> *Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.*
> 
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.*
> 
> *Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.*
> 
> *Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.*
> 
> *“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”*
> 
> *No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.*
> 
> *Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.*
> 
> *In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.*
> 
> *Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.*
> 
> *In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273099830659874820



Same BAT type excuses. Stories and more stories.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Apart from 16 Bihar, troops and casualties of 3 Punjab and a Medium Regiment Artillery are also involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aspen

siegecrossbow said:


> On the other hand, if you claim that your rocket was only 10km from reaching orbit and make no attempts to improve the design because you achieved 99% of your objectives, then you can expect more fireworks in the future.



Sounds like a certain country bordered by Pakistan, China, and Nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Imran Khan said:


> *ok so now Indians and indian media have to increase Chinese deaths figure from 43 to 86 *


Sir seems captured soldiers are returned back by the PLA. That why now IA official stopped rumors of more than 20 KIAs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Is this why @dbc said Kashmir should be part of Xinjiang?
> 
> Lol.



nah! I said it so the people of Kashmir can enjoy a decent standard of living under the *Chinese* - something both Pakistan and India are incapable of providing its citizens. Don't attribute some retarded Indians retarded notions to me.


----------



## j20611

lonelyman said:


> China price is competitive due to the industry scale, actually Chinese salary are at least 5 times higher India's, there's talk way before to move out of China to India for cheaper labor, but non success
> 
> You know China annual steel output are 60% more than the rest of world combined, China consumed more concrete in three years than USA in 100 years in industry revolution, but I guess no use to talk dumb PDF Indian like you only knows jingoism slogans
> 
> Plus what end product do you have? I kept hearing boycotting China, what India products can we boycott?


I dunno, the only thing India exports to the world are pedophiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Hindu dieties like Hanuman and Ganesh will come from Himalayas to salvage India and embark on a war of conquest. RSS sincerely believes this.
> 
> I think with the break up of India and the collapse of Hindu right, Hinduism itself will become a dead religion like Buddhism.



In Hinduism, *Kali Yuga* (Sanskrit: कलियुग, romanized: _kaliyuga_, lit. 'age of Kali') is the last of the four stages (or ages or yugas) the world goes through as part of a 'cycle of yugas' (i.e. _mahayuga_) described in the Sanskrit scriptures

...

Hindus believe that human civilization degenerates spiritually during the Kali Yuga.[15] Common attributes and consequences are spiritual bankruptcy, mindless hedonism, breakdown of all social structure, greed and materialism, unrestricted egotism, afflictions and maladies of mind and body.

...

The tenth avatar of the Lord Vishnu in the current Mahayuga is foretold to appear at the end of Kali Yuga, the current epoch. The Purana scriptures foretell that Kalki will be atop a white horse with a drawn blazing sword. He is the harbinger of the end time in Hindu eschatology, after which he will usher in Satya Yuga.


----------



## SuperStar20

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Hindu dieties like Hanuman and Ganesh will come from Himalayas to salvage India and embark on a war of conquest. RSS sincerely believes this.
> 
> I think with the break up of India and the collapse of Hindu right, Hinduism itself will become a dead religion like Buddhism.



Man you are super delusional, India lost 20+. It is fact. Do you think India will disintegrate with loss of 20 soliders?
Now the rules of engagement changes in the LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> nah! I said it so the people of Kashmir can enjoy a decent standard of living under the *Chinese* - something both Pakistan and India are incapable of providing its citizens. Don't attribute some retarded Indians retarded notions to me.



Go take your soapbox someplace else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Go take your soapbox someplace else.



then stop tagging me por favor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

A1Kaid said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/national-...aunches-sustained-cyberattack-against-india/#
> 
> China stepping up its war effort against India.


it is nothing but a fantasy. it is a boast that "we" the vedic force are successfully defeating Chinese cyber attacks



A1Kaid said:


> [....] hackers from the Chinese city of Chengdu, headquarters of the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) military cyber-warfare unit [.....]The attacks began on Tuesday and continued through Wednesday, said people aware of the developments, but they largely proved unsuccessful


 if n when they start, everything in bharat will go dark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Indus Pakistan said:


> I appreciate your detailed understanding and insight of the military deployments but what I was saying was in referance to the over all geo-politics informing the position and posture BD takes within the Sino-Indian rivalry.


Military plans all scenarios. They put them aside after that and bring them on table again when needed. This way most of the hard work is already done before since time is of essence in a war. As for geo-politics, they keep changing.



Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh Army is going to be soon more than 400000 active guys. There Navy soon with induction of new Submarines will be one hell of a force and only thing left is Air Force. Bangladesh 90 % border is with India.


@Armchair can you confirm this 400,000+ troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Remember how the Indian media was screaming that Indian Army is battle hardened and Chinese soldiers from one child per family rule so they cannot fight. They were even calling them dwarfs. That was just a week ago. Now these so called soft Chinese soldiers turned out to be the most brutal killers in hand to hand combat. Further, Indian are now complaining about Chinese using metal rods. If you look at the video from the first incident in Gulwam, it was the Indians hitting Chinese vehicles with rods. They got paid back in kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Goenitz said:


> @Areesh @BHarwana @Joe Shearer @waz
> has anybody been awarded till now that who killed Chinese soldiers? like late colonel etc? I mean IA knows, how many were killed but who did it? Like Abhi was awarded.. even for propaganda who actually killed those 43 PLA personals..?



Nobody.

They just dropped down dead to provide a seven-days wonder for idle minds on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

India will back down, they have no balls to respond to China ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

HalfMoon said:


> India had sent around 300 soldiers and not of them return safely.



So far looking at various events, news and response from India and China side here is my conclusion.
1. IA is on fault, they entered LAC.
Reason no official statement by Def Min, PM and IA leadership.
2. IA suffered higher casualties, PLA suffered very little. The reason PLA did not disclose the figure means they want to de-escalate things. Disclosure will make Indians more against China.
3. Nothing will happen, China will keep it's positions and India will only do crying and whinning.
4. Modi ji will go to Kedarnath for mental peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> then stop tagging me por favor



When you say bogus nonsense about Kashmir (sovereign Pakistani territory and people,) then you will hear from us and be called out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

khansaheeb said:


> So 76 Indian soldiers were beaten like dogs? _*That's a lot of clubbing*_.


That's a lot of dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

Zarvan said:


> Bangladesh Army is going to be soon more than 400000 active guys


currently it's 205k (minus 6k at the border to stop people escaping) active personnel and 64k reserves. just enough to crush heads of jamaat Islaami and any wayward sweatshop rebels, don't need no 400k to kill unarmed bengali Moslems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Now it's time for IA leadership to come clean. Here BJP trolls are on backfoot and started talking shit like Chinese business Ban. Pathetic, accept it and move on guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xeuss

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Now it's time for IA leadership to come clean. Here BJP trolls are on backfoot and started talking shit like Chinese business Ban. Pathetic, accept it and move on guys.



When Modi is more important than the country, this is what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

xeuss said:


> When Modi is more important than the country, this is what happens.


Modi factor is there but we have incompetency at each level. Poor soldiers died due to incompetent leadership. This happened during Kargil too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When you say bogus nonsense about Kashmir (sovereign Pakistani territory and people,) then you will hear from us and be called out.



call me out? but i thought you *heart* China? Is China no good for Kashmir? after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Modi factor is there but we have incompetence at each level. Poor soldiers died due to incompetent leadership. This happened during Kargil too.



When promotions and appointments are made based on everything else other than merit, at some point it will show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> call me out? but i thought you *heart* China? Is China no good for Kashmir? after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.



Why not give your US bases and territory in Pacific to China? Maybe Chinese can handle your racist cops better than you?

We love Turks, Arabs, Iranians, but it doesnt mean we want to live in their country.

For Pakistanis (and Kashmiris) our homeland is the best for us.

Good on China for teaching a lesson to Indian thieves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pandora

Imran Khan said:


> *ok so now Indians and indian media have to increase Chinese deaths figure from 43 to 86 *



Already done a figure of 100 + dead Chinese soldiers is being peddled by Modi Bhakts on social media since yesterday. The trick is to keep number of dead chinese soldiers as double of what they have suffered.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Longhorn

dbc said:


> call me out? but i thought you *heart* China? Is China no good for Kashmir? after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.


That fallacy has been debunked.
Pakistan has not ceded an inch of territory to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faithfulguy

dbc said:


> call me out? but i thought you *heart* China? Is China no good for Kashmir? after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.


Kashmir chose to join Pakistan so it’s legally aPakistani land. 
You should be more concern about the independence of Indian states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

faithfulguy said:


> Can I have your permission to use your post if I want prove to someone that Indians are delusional.



Incredible India, Invincible Indian Mouth!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CULPRIT

rott said:


> *Anti-Chinese sentiments started. *
> Throws down a Chinese TV and people smashing it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273604794666512384



What a mind set ... pathetic [emoji85]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Does China still have more captured Indian soldiers? We all know it released 10 Indian soldiers today but are there still more held captured?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008


----------



## faithfulguy

Dungeness said:


> Incredible India, Invincible Indian Mouth!


Indians are incredibly delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Why not give your US bases and territory in Pacific to China? Maybe Chinese can handle your racist cops better than you?
> 
> We love Turks, Arabs, Iranians, but it doesnt mean we want to live in their country.
> 
> For Pakistanis (and Kashmiris) our homeland is the best for us.
> 
> Good on China for teaching a lesson to Indian thieves.



ha! your love for China is so shallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> ha! your love for China is so shallow



Your 'love' of Uyghurs is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faithfulguy

GamoAccu said:


> Does China still have more captured Indian soldiers? We all know it released 10 Indian soldiers today but are there still more held captured?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008



And Indians are claiming that that killed 43+Chinese soldiers and have captives?

well, Indian tone today sound like it’s March 1, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Your 'love' of Uyghurs is fake.



I feel sorry for them, I feel the same way for many Chinese people that have piqued the attention of the Chinese government. I can only imagine the day the true unbridled potential of the Chinese people unencumbered by the CPC is unleashed upon the world. what a great day that will be...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

faithfulguy said:


> And Indians are claiming that that killed 43+Chinese soldiers and have captives?
> 
> well, Indian tone today sound like it’s March 1, 2019.


How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the dead bodies back to India?
How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the captured Indian soldiers back to India?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## krash

PakSword said:


> This is getting embarrassing for India.. lol





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @PakSword @krash @Irfan Baloch @PanzerKiel



Get's worse.

As per Indian reports, the 20 casualties, after the first 3, were over night with men succumbing to their injuries, hypothermia, etc., while under Indian military medical care. The question then rises, are the captured Indian soldiers under better care than those with the Indian army? Given that, reportedly, none of the captured have succumbed to their wounds or the elements with the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jericho

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> India:
> View attachment 642908


Could you share whats the joke behind this gif?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

GamoAccu said:


> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the dead bodies back to India?
> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the captured Indian soldiers back to India?



simple answers they are indians - logic skip them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273782424879673345
Wonder why no condolences for the 43 Chinese soldiers that were killed

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HalfMoon

GamoAccu said:


> Does China still have more captured Indian soldiers? We all know it released 10 Indian soldiers today but are there still more held captured?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Reality of the conflict for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

krash said:


> Get's worse.
> 
> As per Indian reports, the 20 casualties, after the first 3, were over night with men succumbing to their injuries, hypothermia, etc., while under Indian military medical care. The question then rises, are the captured Indian soldiers under better care? Given that, reportedly, none of the captured have succumbed to their wounds or the elements with the Chinese.



Moreover, since two JCOs of the supporting 3 Medium Artillery Regiment also lost their lives, it means that Indians did have the option to call in artillery fire as well....thats why FOOs (officers / JCOs) from the supporting artillery are normally detached to infantry units.

Moreover, it also seems probable that 16 Bihar lost its command echelon (CO killed, 2IC who is a Lt Col POW, three Majors POW who must have been the company commanders), including 100 odd casualties (20 KIA, 75-80 WIA, 10 POW).

Moreover, casualties probably also include individuals from 3 Punjab who probably were sent later as reinforcements.

The ROEs of that specific area need to be rehashed as well since they seem to be at the root of the current Indian losses. Despite losing a CO and taking heavy casualties of all types (KIA/WIA/POWs), neither small arms nor artillery fire were used.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Myth_buster_1

GamoAccu said:


> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the dead bodies back to India?
> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the captured Indian soldiers back to India?



Because Indians are pathological liars who live in imaginary world with made up claims to satisfy their ego.



xeuss said:


> Xinjiang here we come!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273448262780030977



The name India is a modern term given to your part of the world by Invaders so then how can India claim a territory that was never under its control? 

And how can you even dream about Xinj when Ladahk is slipping out of your hand to Chinese control.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doorstar

jericho said:


> Could you share whats the joke behind this gif?


 commenting on bharati planning and efficiency (at an ATM queue during demonetization)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, since two JCOs of the supporting 3 Medium Artillery Regiment also lost their lives, it means that Indians did have the option to call in artillery fire as well....thats why FOOs (officers / JCOs) from the supporting artillery are normally detached to infantry units.
> 
> Moreover, it also seems probable that 16 Bihar lost its command echelon (CO killed, 2IC who is a Lt Col POW, three Majors POW who must have been the company commanders), including 100 odd casualties (20 KIA, 75-80 WIA, 10 POW).
> 
> Moreover, casualties probably also include individuals from 3 Punjab who probably were sent later as reinforcements.
> 
> The ROEs of that specific area need to be rehashed as well since they seem to be at the root of the current Indian losses. Despite losing a CO and taking heavy casualties of all types (KIA/WIA/POWs), neither small arms nor artillery fire were used.



I honestly didn't think the Indian's would take this much damage in such a short amount of time.
I'm sure Pak Army GHQ is smiling they probably have more intel that us.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## riscol

law of nature, never engage the apex predator. Maybe that is why the US gave somebody some incentives for doing something it dares not do himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Because Indians are pathological liars who live in imaginary world with made up claims to satisfy their ego.
> 
> 
> 
> The name India is a modern term given to your part of the world by Invaders so then how can India claim a territory that was never under its control?
> 
> And how can you even dream about Xinj when Ladahk is slipping out of your hand to Chinese control.



Historically Tarim Basin was always part of China. It was first populated by Dzungars in the modern era. When Dzungars went against China, Chinese allied with Uyghurs to wipe them out. After that, Chinese settled Uyghurs on that land.

You have to remember that numerous nomadic groups passed through here, including Pakistani Iranic ancestors like Saka, Kushan, and White Huns.


----------



## doorstar

rott said:


> *Anti-Chinese sentiments started. *
> Throws down a Chinese TV and people smashing it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273604794666512384


Anti-China sentiment in India is rising, and they begin to smash Chinese-made electrical appliances. If China also has anti-Indian sentiment, it is not easy to find something made in India to smash except the faces of their veer jawaan sainiks





kese ho? ratatat, I will shoot you with my toy rifle if you don't stop smashing my face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

doorstar said:


> Anti-China sentiment in India is rising, and they begin to smash Chinese-made electrical appliances. If China also has anti-Indian sentiment, it is not easy to find something made in India to smash except the faces of their veer jawaan sainiks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kese ho? ratatat, I will shoot you if you stop smashing my face



Does that mean Indians cant celebrate Holi this year, lol?


----------



## Aspen

xeuss said:


> Wonder why no condolences for the 43 Chinese soldiers that were killed



Pompeo can't give condolences to people that were never killed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

doorstar said:


> Anti-China sentiment in India is rising, and they begin to smash Chinese-made electrical appliances. If China also has anti-Indian sentiment, it is not easy to find something made in India to smash except the faces of their veer jawaan sainiks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kese ho? ratatat, I will shoot you with my toy rifle if you stop smashing my face



I want to smash something India by smash the curry I bought, but I realized even the curry is produced by some Japanese company...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Wikki019

lonelyman said:


> but delusional Indians interprete Chinese friendly gestures as sign of weakness, they came up with BS like they surrounded 350 pla and pla are scared etc
> 
> these people only understands strength, pla need strike fear into these people or they can spin anything into India victory



If we leave Indian keyboard warriors, call centre agents and media houses for a second aside, PLA has striked fear ideep inside Indian soldiers on border. One colonel dead, one POW, death sauads hunted them mercilesly. Dead bodies from river indicate they deliberately jumped just to survive brutality of killing by PLA. It will remain in mind of Indian soldiers till decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

At least 35 chinese mai baaps of our neighbour were slaughtered that day as per US intelligence. The fear of humiliation has made them go silent. Pakistanis here are feeling even more humiliated than Chinese it seems.

Btw, news of return of soldiers is not confirmed by India. There is no reason they would hide it. If they have accepted casualties, they would accept return of soldiers in public too. We are not like China or Pakistan. Truth is more important than public face. This is the truth -

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...indian-army/story-L7pvc0HiCDqFBagiihcXTK.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Salza said:


> what a shame what an humiliation
> 
> cant see any Indian posting here


You should stop by BR and see them self masturbation in glory? They claim China released 10 soldiers because they are afraid of India and India MIGHT have captured some Chinese as well. They even claim India will not reveal this to save Chinese face. Lolol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Genesis said:


> I am a huge fan of history. Anyone that reads history knows in hand to hand combat, casualties are light, relatively when in the fighting phase. It is the routing phase that has that deals the most damage.
> 
> So if China captured men, and India didn't from what we know so far, that means China did not route. How did China lose 40 men?
> 
> I'm not saying no casualties, but it's highly unlikely to be that much.


I still think there are no Chinese casualties.

India should ideally surrender. 



Han Patriot said:


> You should stop by BR and see them self masturbation in glory? They claim China released 10 soldiers because they are afraid of India and India MIGHT have captured some Chinese as well. They even claim India will not reveal this to save Chinese face. Lolol.


I don't understand why is China releasing these Sanghis at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dbc said:


> Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.


@AgNoStiC MuSliM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> At least 35 chinese mai baaps of our neighbour were slaughtered that day as per US intelligence. The fear of humiliation has made them go silent. Their  Pakistanis here are feeling even more humiliated than Chinese it seems.
> 
> Btw, news of return of soldiers is not confirmed by India. There is no reason they would hide it. If they have accepted casualties, they would accept return of soldiers in public too. We are not like China or Pakistan. Truth is more important public face. This is the truth -
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...indian-army/story-L7pvc0HiCDqFBagiihcXTK.html


It's from a site called USNews, US News? Come on. Gosh, are you guys so gullible? Chinese sources say 2 critically injured construction workers and 3 minor injuries on soldiers, no deaths, most Indians died fleeing by jumping into the river. Many died because they spent the night in subzero temp.


We killed one colonel captured two majors and 2 captains. From Indian sites btw. Lolol



AfrazulMandal said:


> I still think there are no Chinese casualties.
> 
> India should ideally surrender.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why is China releasing these Sanghis at all?


It's peace token to deescalate. Same as why Pakistan released Abhi. We have videos don't worry. Its for future reference

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

52051 said:


> I want to smash something India by smash the curry I bought, but I realized even the curry is produced by some Japanese company...



Ban Bollywood trash from China. We did it long ago and it helped our society immensely.



Wikki019 said:


> If we leave Indian keyboard warriors, call centre agents and media houses for a second aside, PLA has striked fear ideep inside Indian soldiers on border. One colonel dead, one POW, death sauads hunted them mercilesly. Dead bodies from river indicate they deliberately jumped just to survive brutality of killing by PLA. It will remain in mind of Indian soldiers till decades.



I wonder if China can do something against Indians in Malaysia and Singapore. If you make alliance with Malays, many Indian Malays can be sent back or lose influence. Same for Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Han Patriot said:


> It's from a site called USNews, US News? Come on. Gosh, are you guys so gullible? Chinese sources say 2 critically injured construction workers and 3 minor injuries on soldiers, no deaths, most Indians died fleeing by jumping into the river. Many died because they spent the night in subzero temp. We killed one colonel captured two majors and 2 captains. All these from Indian sites btw. Lolol



Come out with the truth if you didn't get your *** handed to you. Guess what you did. And that's why you are quite.

Now it's too late anyway.

China will hide things coz it's humiliating just like Soviets during Chernobyl and China during the global COVID 19 pandemic. The Chinese troops fucked up big time.

China can't lose face in public otherwise even Taiwan might invade China next.


----------



## kingQamaR

dbc said:


> I feel sorry for them, I feel the same way for many Chinese people that have piqued the attention of the Chinese government. I can only imagine the day the true unbridled potential of the Chinese people unencumbered by the CPC is unleashed upon the world. what a great day that will be...



You should be more concerned about your own citizens terrible state numbering up to 8O% living in absolute poverty. With no access to water or toilets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

From an Indian source but a thoughtful analysis


----------



## Thorough Pro

Crying babies, they will fight two-front war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

xeuss said:


> Xinjiang here we come!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273448262780030977



Xinjiang Surendranagar sem2sem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=576571889961824


----------



## windywine

AfrazulMandal said:


> I don't understand why is China releasing these Sanghis at all?


First of all, Chinese probably thought there is no necessity to keep them. Secondly, that is an apparent signal releasing to the world, which side dominated that hand-to-hand battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Han Patriot said:


> It's peace token to deescalate.


No. My point is why do you want to give Sanghis peace?

Why not liberate the lands entirely?

Sorry, but I find this policy very confusing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pyara9

Gandhi G in da house said:


> At least 35 chinese mai baaps of our neighbour were slaughtered that day as per US intelligence. The fear of humiliation has made them go silent. Pakistanis here are feeling even more humiliated than Chinese it seems.
> 
> Btw, news of return of soldiers is not confirmed by India. There is no reason they would hide it. If they have accepted casualties, they would accept return of soldiers in public too. We are not like China or Pakistan. Truth is more important than public face. This is the truth -
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...indian-army/story-L7pvc0HiCDqFBagiihcXTK.html



Sorry to burst your bubble but your media is reporting! The release of your high ranking officers! From Chinese captivity. Your media is also reporting how the Chinese Death squad hunted down your Army like Animals and killed them. I wonder if they fed soliders tea??

It's kinda like the first time a mouse see's a mountain.. hahah before that the mouse thought he was the biggest and baddest. Wink wink.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Come out with the truth if you didn't get your *** handed to you. Guess what you did. And that's why you are quite.
> 
> Now it's too late anyway.
> 
> China will hide things coz it's humiliating just like Soviets during Chernobyl and China during the global COVID 19 pandemic. The Chinese troops fucked up big time.
> 
> China can't lose face in public otherwise even Taiwan might invade China next.


It's to the Chinese government to reveal. It. I don't work there. Unofficial reason is they don't want India to escalate. If we tell the truth that none was killed, Modi will be under immense pressure too retaliate. Now we let Modi win in media, while we consolidate the borders. Win win situation. There are only 2 verified facts now:

1) 23 dead Indians
2) 10 captured Indians.

The rest is up to your imagination, whether it be avalanche killing Chinese due to God's anger or divine intervention. Its up to you. It was so funny reading the Indian script, seems like out of the movies. Chinese accounts were rational and logical, we had bigger numbers, surprise attacks, they ran after CO was killed, jumped into river and died due to hypertemia. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AfrazulMandal

windywine said:


> First of all, Chinese probably thought there is no necessity to keep them. Secondly, that is an apparent signal releasing to the world, which side dominated that hand-to-hand battle.


It is obvious when India is involved, the other side must have dominated. 

My point is, you could have used them for your construction work etc. IA has already disowned them claiming no missing personnel.

And everyone knows the Indian Army stands no chance against the PLA.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> The ROEs of that specific area *need to be rehashed* as well since they seem to be at the root of the current Indian losses. *Despite losing a CO and taking heavy casualties of all types (KIA/WIA/POWs), neither small arms nor artillery fire were used*.


Fear Sir Fear. Not every country has the guts to take on a country which has more economy and weapons than her. I am just lucky that I am born in Pakistan whose Military has the guts to look in eyes of its nemesis which has Huge economy, 7x more Population and more men and weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

AfrazulMandal said:


> No. My point is why do you want to give Sanghis peace?
> 
> Why not liberate the lands entirely?
> 
> Sorry, but I find this policy very confusing.


Cost mate. We don't claim whole kashmir. We will use alot of material cash and men to fight for that.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Han Patriot said:


> Cost mate. We don't claim whole kashmir. We will use alot of material cash and men to fight for that.


Cost?

Pushing the Indian Army out of entire Kashmir will be a pushover. You just took the entire Galwan valley for no losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

*Predictable pattern. After fake balochs fake chinese*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Gandhi G in da house said:


> At least 35 chinese mai baaps of our neighbour were slaughtered that day as per US intelligence. The fear of humiliation has made them go silent. Pakistanis here are feeling even more humiliated than Chinese it seems.
> 
> Btw, news of return of soldiers is not confirmed by India. There is no reason they would hide it. If they have accepted casualties, they would accept return of soldiers in public too. We are not like China or Pakistan. Truth is more important than public face. This is the truth -
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...indian-army/story-L7pvc0HiCDqFBagiihcXTK.html





Gandhi G in da house said:


> Come out with the truth if you didn't get your *** handed to you. Guess what you did. And that's why you are quite.
> 
> Now it's too late anyway.
> 
> China will hide things coz it's humiliating just like Soviets during Chernobyl and China during the global COVID 19 pandemic. The Chinese troops fucked up big time.
> 
> China can't lose face in public otherwise even Taiwan might invade China next.


Baari hi beghairat aur dheet qoum hai yar yeh Hindustaini. Matlab kut lagne ke baad bhi chutaipey nahi ruke inke
@Areesh @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20611

Gandhi G in da house said:


> At least 35 chinese mai baaps of our neighbour were slaughtered that day as per US intelligence. The fear of humiliation has made them go silent. Pakistanis here are feeling even more humiliated than Chinese it seems.
> 
> Btw, news of return of soldiers is not confirmed by India. There is no reason they would hide it. If they have accepted casualties, they would accept return of soldiers in public too. We are not like China or Pakistan. Truth is more important than public face. This is the truth -
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...indian-army/story-L7pvc0HiCDqFBagiihcXTK.html


There’s no Indian soldiers unaccounted for any more. There’s 40+ dead and 40 pows from when your soldiers fought so poorly and surrerendered so easily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## windywine

AfrazulMandal said:


> My point is, you could have used them for your construction work etc. IA has already disowned them claiming no missing personnel.



There is severe limitation on physical work on the plateau due to the lower concentration of oxygen. Construction work heavily depends on machinery operation over there. I think probably few of captured Indian soldiers know how to run the construction machinery, which made Chinese to release them.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

windywine said:


> There is severe limitation on physical work on the plateau due to the lower concentration of oxygen. Construction work heavily depends on machinery operation over there. I think probably few of captured Indian soldiers know how to run the construction machinery, which made Chinese to release them.


You could teach them. Or make them work as manual labor.

The fate of the defeated.

On the other hand you get nothing from releasing them.


----------



## AMRAAM

j20611 said:


> There’s no Indian soldiers unaccounted for any more. There’s 40+ dead and 40 pows from when your soldiers fought so poorly and surrerendered so easily



Ignore these retards. They think that they can come can talk any nonesense and people will start believing it

They can claim anything. It's their humbleness that they are just claiming 30-40 Chinese casualties. They could have claimed 300 or 400 and every jocker of their country would be believing and defending it.


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

I don't know you guys are fighting ? It doesn't matter 40 chinese died or 100. It's not a numbers game for f##k sake. And who r fighting over numbers, have nothing to do with Army. 

All im interested is my soldiers died for what? Did the Chinese moved away? If not than we lost big time.

It's not the losing that matters it's the way you lost and the response that's matter. Im a sikh so very frustrated to see sikh soldier in martyrs list. No soldier deserve this type of death. Atleast during kargil we died doing something impossible. 
I just hope the officers who surrendered none of them is sikh.Otherwise I would be so sad. Already after seeing govt response, feeling sorry for those who died for nothing for their country. All were very young , whole life gone & for what ? So that govt later start talks with chinese.

And flame me I don't care, A soldier gives his life cause he has faith in his officer or leader that after his death others will take his place. If 1 knew that he's fighting for nothing & after his death the fight will be over.... I'm just hopi g against hope that because of Bihar elections Modi gives free hand to Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## windywine

AfrazulMandal said:


> You could teach them. Or make them work as manual labor.The fate of the defeated. On the other hand you get nothing from releasing them.


At least it can calm down the tension a bit now. I think Chinese feel necessary not to escalate the situation before the completion of Sichuan-Tibet railway. I might be wrong.


----------



## Han Patriot

AfrazulMandal said:


> Cost?
> 
> Pushing the Indian Army out of entire Kashmir will be a pushover. You just took the entire Galwan valley for no losses.


It might have more deaths when bullets are involved. We only claim till that line. Just maintain it that way


----------



## I.R.A

Though the CO died himself but he is responsible for death of his men, what was he thinking by the way?

If you indians can't see that your government doesn't care for lives of your men, then you too are culprits. The only art your government and now your military is good at "telling lies upon lies". You may have gotten away with humiliation you faced in 2019 at hands of Pakistan ...... but this repeat ... for goodness sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kursed

If you were to go by this.. you'd see that Chinese took down an entire battalion hq.. this explain how ORs were amongst those taking POWs and how two majors and a lt. col was part of it too. 

An entire battalion hq!! without batting a bloody eyelid. Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273816827366240256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

GHALIB said:


> your illuminating tail is suggesting you are not indian . you look to be from md.bin qasim camp .



What?


----------



## Dungeness

Spent the last couple of days on Chinese forums and English social media, here is my take-aways:

1. PLA did not mean to cause such heavy casualty on IA personnel, and it also suffered casualties (no death);
2. PLA had a hyperbaric oxygen chamber and a field hospital nearby to treat their sick and wounded soldiers;
3. Majority of IA fatalities likely caused by hypothermia and loss of blood due to the lack of rescue team and combat medic;
4. The IA personnel were vastly unprepared to face potentially hostile enemy in unknown settings;
5. The IA team had tendency to collapse when facing unexpected difficulties, especially when the chain of command is broken; 
6. PLA is much better equipped than IA in this high altitude theater. Had war broke out, IA would suffer much heavier casualty than PLA. 

Let's hope China and India will work out a deescalating plan. Soldiers of both sides are also sons, brothers, husbands and fathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Moonlight

GHALIB said:


> your illuminating tail is suggesting you are not indian . you look to be from md.bin qasim camp .



just because he mentioned, he’s a Sikh? So now you are gonna racially profile him?
You do realize, your this post has helped the narrative of Indian Sikh community?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

GamoAccu said:


> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the dead bodies back to India?
> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the captured Indian soldiers back to India?


The Indic mind works in mysterious ways.



kursed said:


> If you were to go by this.. you'd see that Chinese took down an entire battalion hq.. this explain how ORs were amongst those taking POWs and how two majors and a lt. col was part of it too.
> 
> An entire battalion hq!! without batting a bloody eyelid. Damn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273816827366240256


I too was shocked after I learnt we captured so many officers. Ultimate sun tzuu shit happening here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mighty Lion

US news agency Reuters releases sat photo of Galwan proving Chinese failed to cross into Indian side of LAC:


Assets in the Galwan Valley

June 16, 2020. The day after the battle







The crop below shows the build-up of trucks along the banks of the river further away from the LAC. However, it also looks like some tents have been removed since the June 9 image.


----------



## Aspen

Dungeness said:


> Spent the last couple of days on Chinese forums and English social media, here is my take-aways:
> 
> 1. PLA did not mean to cause such heavy casualty on IA personnel, and it also suffered casualties (no death);
> 2. PLA had a hyperbaric oxygen chamber and a field hospital nearby to treat their sick and wounded soldiers;
> 3. Majority of IA fatalities likely caused by hypothermia and loss of blood due to the lack of rescue team and combat medic;
> 4. The IA personnel were vastly unprepared to face potentially hostile enemy in unknown settings;
> 5. The IA team had tendency to collapse when facing unexpected difficulties, especially when the chain of command is broken;
> 6. PLA is much better equipped than IA in this high altitude theater. Had war broke out, IA would suffer much heavier casualty than PLA.
> 
> Let's hope China and India will work out a deescalating plan. Soldiers of both sides are also sons, brothers, husbands and fathers.



The hyperbaric oxygen chamber is interesting, I did not think of that


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> US news agemcy releases sat photo of Galwan proving Chinese failed to cross into Indian side of LAC:
> 
> 
> Assets in the Galwan Valley
> 
> June 16, 2020. The day after the battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crop below shows the build-up of trucks along the banks of the river further away from the LAC. However, it also looks like some tents have been removed since the June 9 image.


My friend, how many time I have to explain to You. The LAC is the CCL there. We will never conquer an inch of land not claimed by us. Why are you guys so egoistic and not view this professionally? I analysed Sino Viet war and I even admitted we lost overall due to the casualties and objectives not met.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

silent_poison said:


> US news agency Reuters releases sat photo of Galwan proving Chinese failed to cross into Indian side of LAC:
> 
> 
> Assets in the Galwan Valley
> 
> June 16, 2020. The day after the battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crop below shows the build-up of trucks along the banks of the river further away from the LAC. However, it also looks like some tents have been removed since the June 9 image.



Yeah, I'm not gonna lie, I initially thought it was at least plausible that PLA might have crossed LAC during the clash.

But then I read somewhere that for there to have been a river flowing where Indian soldiers fell into, the Indians would have been at least 650m deep into Chinese territory.

So I think Chinese were telling the truth, it really was the Indians who came into their territory.

Straying that deep into Chinese territory was the last mistake those Indians ever made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

dbc said:


> call me out? but i thought you *heart* China? Is China no good for Kashmir? after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.



It is a good thing we sidelined you Americans. The venom and poison you hold against Pakistan speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

if you dont want to be beaten then stay away from china simply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

did india have any POW as they were claiming victory ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

dbc said:


> I feel sorry for them, I feel the same way for many Chinese people that have piqued the attention of the Chinese government. I can only imagine the day the true unbridled potential of the Chinese people unencumbered by the CPC is unleashed upon the world. what a great day that will be...



How many innocent people did you kill in Iraq and so many other Islamic countries? Your sermon on Uyghur stinks with duplicity.

African Americans are killed for fun in your country. Instead of pointing finges have a look in the mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raphael

RIP to 20+ Indians KIA, and condolences to their grieving and distraught families, who are now and forever in tears over their irreplaceable loss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

GHALIB said:


> who was responsible for salala deaths ?



So you are going to counter and mourn your loss and humiliation by referring to a totally different unrelated event?

Anyways only to respond ...... that event was well avenged for in advance and afterwards, and still gets avenged every now and then. Sadly Pakistan media doesn't have Arnab Goswamies who think they know all and everything.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

windywine said:


> At least it can calm down the tension a bit now. I think Chinese feel necessary not to escalate the situation before the completion of Sichuan-Tibet railway. I might be wrong.


Ok. After that you can invade.

Best wishes on destroying Sanghis.


----------



## striver44

*How the Air Force Is Using B1-B and B-52 Bombers During Chinese-Indian Tensions*
Kris Osborn
June 19, 2020, 4:00 am
_






Click here to read the full article.

U.S. Air Force Bomber Task Forces are sustaining patrols and combat readiness in numerous areas throughout the Indo-Pacific theater to maintain war-readiness and pursue deterrence missions amid heightened tensions with China and America and growing India-China tensions. 

B1-Bs and B-52s have been conducting bi-lateral war game maneuvers with Japanese Air Defense Forces, according to a statement from Air Force Global Strike Command. 

Beginning June 14, three B-52 bombers from Barksdale Air Force Base, Louisiana, began launching patrols from Alaska. This most recent move follows another recent deployment wherein, B-1B Lancers from the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron, 7th Bomb Wing, Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, deployed to Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, in support of Pacific Air Forces’ Bomber Task Force missions. 

While the Air Force statement did not specifically mention China, or refer to the emerging India-China conflict, the comments did specify the “Indo-Pacific” region and cite the “uncertain security environment.” 

“BTF (Bomber Task Force) missions are routine demonstrations of the credibility of our forces to address a diverse and uncertain security environment, and particularly AFGSC’s ability to deliver lethal, long-range strike options across the globe anytime, anywhere,” General Timothy Ray, Commander, Air Force Global Strike Command, said in a written statement. 

Although the Bomber Task Force movements were described as routine, it takes little imagination to recognize that such maneuvers are likely to take on added significance and urgency in light of growing violence and tension along the Indian-Chinese border. 

Interestingly, the most recent deployment specifically launches B-52, combat-tested aircraft which, due to upgrades, are now almost nothing like the classic Vietnam-era bomber. While the basic airframes have withstood the test of time, the B-52 continues to receive high-tech adjustments to ensure the platform remains effective in modern, higher-threat environments. 

No longer used primarily as a “carpet bombing” platform, the bomber can drop advanced precision bombs, network intelligence information in-flight due to advanced digital data links and increase mission dwell time and effectiveness with a newly engineered Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade. Moreover, the 1760 Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade will allow the B-52 to internally carry up to eight of the newest “J-Series” bombs in addition to carrying six on pylons under each wing. The digital data links enable B-52 pilots to receive new intel while “en-route” due to new connectivity with aircraft and ground-commanders. 

Pilots and B-52 modernization experts have said that having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag. The first increment of IWBU integrates an internal weapons bay ability to fire a laser-guided JDAM, officials said.

Developers have added that a second increment, that will be completed by 2022, will integrate more modern or cutting-edge weapons such as the Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile (JASSM Extended Range) and a technology called Miniature Air Launched Decoy (MALD). A MALD-J “jammer” variant, which will also be integrated into the B-52, can be used to jam enemy radar technologies as well.

A more effectively armed B-52 enables the aircraft to linger for longer periods of time in deterrence missions and allow more time for pilots to identify multiple targets on a single mission. 

“It is about a 66 percent increase in carriage capability for the B-52, which is huge. You can imagine the increased number of targets you can reach, and you can strike the same number of targets with significantly less sorties,” an Air Force official said in an interview on the IWBU several years ago. 

Also having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag.

Kris Osborn is the new Defense Editor for the National Interest. Osborn previously served at the Pentagon as a Highly Qualified Expert with the Office of the Assistant Secretary of the Army—Acquisition, Logistics & Technology. Osborn has also worked as an anchor and on-air military specialist at national TV networks. He has appeared as a guest military expert on Fox News, MSNBC, The Military Channel, and The History Channel. He also has a Masters Degree in Comparative Literature from Columbia University.

Image: Reuters
_


----------



## Zarvan

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Come out with the truth if you didn't get your *** handed to you. Guess what you did. And that's why you are quite.
> 
> Now it's too late anyway.
> 
> China will hide things coz it's humiliating just like Soviets during Chernobyl and China during the global COVID 19 pandemic. The Chinese troops fucked up big time.
> 
> China can't lose face in public otherwise even Taiwan might invade China next.


Your Army was lying you that no every man is accounted for. You stand exposed. Your cartoon media is busy sharing 56 names of those Generals who founded PLA in 1956. Stop being a blind bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> did india have any POW as they were claiming victory ?????????



As it turns out, China had many Indian POW.



striver44 said:


> *How the Air Force Is Using B1-B and B-52 Bombers During Chinese-Indian Tensions*
> Kris Osborn
> June 19, 2020, 4:00 am
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to read the full article.
> 
> U.S. Air Force Bomber Task Forces are sustaining patrols and combat readiness in numerous areas throughout the Indo-Pacific theater to maintain war-readiness and pursue deterrence missions amid heightened tensions with China and America and growing India-China tensions.
> 
> B1-Bs and B-52s have been conducting bi-lateral war game maneuvers with Japanese Air Defense Forces, according to a statement from Air Force Global Strike Command.
> 
> Beginning June 14, three B-52 bombers from Barksdale Air Force Base, Louisiana, began launching patrols from Alaska. This most recent move follows another recent deployment wherein, B-1B Lancers from the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron, 7th Bomb Wing, Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, deployed to Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, in support of Pacific Air Forces’ Bomber Task Force missions.
> 
> While the Air Force statement did not specifically mention China, or refer to the emerging India-China conflict, the comments did specify the “Indo-Pacific” region and cite the “uncertain security environment.”
> 
> “BTF (Bomber Task Force) missions are routine demonstrations of the credibility of our forces to address a diverse and uncertain security environment, and particularly AFGSC’s ability to deliver lethal, long-range strike options across the globe anytime, anywhere,” General Timothy Ray, Commander, Air Force Global Strike Command, said in a written statement.
> 
> Although the Bomber Task Force movements were described as routine, it takes little imagination to recognize that such maneuvers are likely to take on added significance and urgency in light of growing violence and tension along the Indian-Chinese border.
> 
> Interestingly, the most recent deployment specifically launches B-52, combat-tested aircraft which, due to upgrades, are now almost nothing like the classic Vietnam-era bomber. While the basic airframes have withstood the test of time, the B-52 continues to receive high-tech adjustments to ensure the platform remains effective in modern, higher-threat environments.
> 
> No longer used primarily as a “carpet bombing” platform, the bomber can drop advanced precision bombs, network intelligence information in-flight due to advanced digital data links and increase mission dwell time and effectiveness with a newly engineered Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade. Moreover, the 1760 Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade will allow the B-52 to internally carry up to eight of the newest “J-Series” bombs in addition to carrying six on pylons under each wing. The digital data links enable B-52 pilots to receive new intel while “en-route” due to new connectivity with aircraft and ground-commanders.
> 
> Pilots and B-52 modernization experts have said that having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag. The first increment of IWBU integrates an internal weapons bay ability to fire a laser-guided JDAM, officials said.
> 
> Developers have added that a second increment, that will be completed by 2022, will integrate more modern or cutting-edge weapons such as the Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile (JASSM Extended Range) and a technology called Miniature Air Launched Decoy (MALD). A MALD-J “jammer” variant, which will also be integrated into the B-52, can be used to jam enemy radar technologies as well.
> 
> A more effectively armed B-52 enables the aircraft to linger for longer periods of time in deterrence missions and allow more time for pilots to identify multiple targets on a single mission.
> 
> “It is about a 66 percent increase in carriage capability for the B-52, which is huge. You can imagine the increased number of targets you can reach, and you can strike the same number of targets with significantly less sorties,” an Air Force official said in an interview on the IWBU several years ago.
> 
> Also having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag.
> 
> Kris Osborn is the new Defense Editor for the National Interest. Osborn previously served at the Pentagon as a Highly Qualified Expert with the Office of the Assistant Secretary of the Army—Acquisition, Logistics & Technology. Osborn has also worked as an anchor and on-air military specialist at national TV networks. He has appeared as a guest military expert on Fox News, MSNBC, The Military Channel, and The History Channel. He also has a Masters Degree in Comparative Literature from Columbia University.
> 
> Image: Reuters_



LOL Little Indian and American cheerleader has to convince the masses on PDF on a daily basis. I always find it hilarious how these enemies of Pakistan always plead in places they are not supposed to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aspen

Imran Khan said:


> did india have any POW as they were claiming victory ?????????



India took zero PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Myth_buster_1

striver44 said:


> *How the Air Force Is Using B1-B and B-52 Bombers During Chinese-Indian Tensions*
> Kris Osborn
> June 19, 2020, 4:00 am
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to read the full article.
> 
> U.S. Air Force Bomber Task Forces are sustaining patrols and combat readiness in numerous areas throughout the Indo-Pacific theater to maintain war-readiness and pursue deterrence missions amid heightened tensions with China and America and growing India-China tensions.
> 
> B1-Bs and B-52s have been conducting bi-lateral war game maneuvers with Japanese Air Defense Forces, according to a statement from Air Force Global Strike Command.
> 
> Beginning June 14, three B-52 bombers from Barksdale Air Force Base, Louisiana, began launching patrols from Alaska. This most recent move follows another recent deployment wherein, B-1B Lancers from the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron, 7th Bomb Wing, Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, deployed to Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, in support of Pacific Air Forces’ Bomber Task Force missions.
> 
> While the Air Force statement did not specifically mention China, or refer to the emerging India-China conflict, the comments did specify the “Indo-Pacific” region and cite the “uncertain security environment.”
> 
> “BTF (Bomber Task Force) missions are routine demonstrations of the credibility of our forces to address a diverse and uncertain security environment, and particularly AFGSC’s ability to deliver lethal, long-range strike options across the globe anytime, anywhere,” General Timothy Ray, Commander, Air Force Global Strike Command, said in a written statement.
> 
> Although the Bomber Task Force movements were described as routine, it takes little imagination to recognize that such maneuvers are likely to take on added significance and urgency in light of growing violence and tension along the Indian-Chinese border.
> 
> Interestingly, the most recent deployment specifically launches B-52, combat-tested aircraft which, due to upgrades, are now almost nothing like the classic Vietnam-era bomber. While the basic airframes have withstood the test of time, the B-52 continues to receive high-tech adjustments to ensure the platform remains effective in modern, higher-threat environments.
> 
> No longer used primarily as a “carpet bombing” platform, the bomber can drop advanced precision bombs, network intelligence information in-flight due to advanced digital data links and increase mission dwell time and effectiveness with a newly engineered Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade. Moreover, the 1760 Internal Weapons Bay Upgrade will allow the B-52 to internally carry up to eight of the newest “J-Series” bombs in addition to carrying six on pylons under each wing. The digital data links enable B-52 pilots to receive new intel while “en-route” due to new connectivity with aircraft and ground-commanders.
> 
> Pilots and B-52 modernization experts have said that having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag. The first increment of IWBU integrates an internal weapons bay ability to fire a laser-guided JDAM, officials said.
> 
> Developers have added that a second increment, that will be completed by 2022, will integrate more modern or cutting-edge weapons such as the Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile (JASSM Extended Range) and a technology called Miniature Air Launched Decoy (MALD). A MALD-J “jammer” variant, which will also be integrated into the B-52, can be used to jam enemy radar technologies as well.
> 
> A more effectively armed B-52 enables the aircraft to linger for longer periods of time in deterrence missions and allow more time for pilots to identify multiple targets on a single mission.
> 
> “It is about a 66 percent increase in carriage capability for the B-52, which is huge. You can imagine the increased number of targets you can reach, and you can strike the same number of targets with significantly less sorties,” an Air Force official said in an interview on the IWBU several years ago.
> 
> Also having an increased internal weapons bay capability affords an opportunity to increase fuel-efficiency by removing bombs from beneath the wings and reducing drag.
> 
> Kris Osborn is the new Defense Editor for the National Interest. Osborn previously served at the Pentagon as a Highly Qualified Expert with the Office of the Assistant Secretary of the Army—Acquisition, Logistics & Technology. Osborn has also worked as an anchor and on-air military specialist at national TV networks. He has appeared as a guest military expert on Fox News, MSNBC, The Military Channel, and The History Channel. He also has a Masters Degree in Comparative Literature from Columbia University.
> 
> Image: Reuters_



Indians are busy hiring western yellow journalists to post BS news to satisfy Indian ego. they are so fragile. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> LOL Little Indian and American cheerleader has to convince the masses on PDF on a daily basis. I always find it hilarious how these enemies of Pakistan always plead in places they are not supposed to be.


Hmm that's funny consider that I'm active in other forums as well as in some social media comment section.lol

I mean the same could be applied to those anti american cry baby, using American invented internet and social media platforms to attack America and American interest.

Get use to it.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> Indians are busy hiring western yellow journalists to post BS news to satisfy Indian ego. they are so fragile. lol


Oh I don't know that. Thanks. 



Appreciated


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

Imran Khan said:


> if you dont want to be beaten then stay away from china simply


In hand to hand combat, I don't believe Chinese have much of an edge. In a group fight it becomes even more confusing. If you r from Punjab than you surely must have seen fighting over jameen da kabja.lol
Ofcourse if 20 Indians died in hand combat than Chinese died as well.
If it was a gun fight than I can agree that no Chinese died cause they can ambush and fire from far away.


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> Hmm that's funny consider that I'm active in other forums as well as in some social media comment section.lol
> 
> I mean the same could be applied to those anti american cry baby, using American invented internet and social media platforms to attack America and American interest.
> 
> Get use to it.
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciated



Get back to discriminating African Americans LOL He says he also cheerleads on other forums. Does that make you proud?

Now get on your knees and plead harder. You have bad convincing skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> Get back to discriminating African Americans LOL


I could do multitasking.


----------



## Dalit

striver44 said:


> I could do multitasking.



Yes, you are multitasking cheerleader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Dalit said:


> Yes, you are multitasking cheerleader.


Good now you realized that


----------



## Imran Khan

this is fake news indians did not surrender never in history

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dalit said:


> Yes, you are multitasking cheerleader.



Anything to support little India, but kept only to words. India is alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Leishangthem

I was initially kind of sad about the casualties but then I remembered this about Indian army.
Then I forgot all grievances.


> *Thangjam Manorama* (1970–2004) was a victim. She was killed by the Indian paramilitary unit, 17th Assam Rifles on 11 July 2004. Her bullet-ridden and badly mutilated dead body was found abandoned three kilometers away from her home where she was arrested the earlier night. She was shot several times. Investigations revealed that she was tortured and raped before being killed but there was involvement of Assam Rifles.





> This two-judge special bench passed historic orders in 2016 and 2017, directing the CBI to open investigations into hundreds of alleged fake *encounters in Manipur*. This was culled out of a long *list of* 1,528 cases of *encounter* killings placed before the court in a PIL filed in 2012


----------



## Mighty Lion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors*
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOVIES
> BUZZ
> POLITICS
> CORONAVIRUS
> BOARD RESULT
> 
> 
> NEWS18 » INDIA
> 4-MIN READ
> PLA Death Squads Hunted Down Indian Troops in Galwan in Savage Execution Spree, Say Survivors
> The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967.
> 
> Praveen Swami
> *
> 
> *Furious hand-to-hand fighting raged across the Galwan river valley for over eight hours on Monday night, as People’s Liberation Army assault teams armed with iron rods as well as batons wrapped in barbed wire hunted down and slaughtered troops of the 16 Bihar Regiment, a senior government official familiar with the debriefing of survivors at hospitals in Leh has told News18.*
> 
> *The savage combat, with few parallels in the history of modern armies, is confirmed to have claimed the lives of at least 23 Indian soldiers, including 16 Bihar’s commanding officer, Colonel Santosh Babu, many because of protracted exposure to sub-zero temperatures the Indian Army said late on Tuesday.*
> 
> *“Even unarmed men who fled into the hillsides were hunted down and killed,” one officer said. “The dead include men who jumped into the Galwan river in a desperate effort to escape.”*
> 
> *Government sources say at least another two dozen soldiers are battling life-threatening injuries, and over 110 have needed treatment. “The toll will likely go up,” a military officer with knowledge of the issue said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting at Galwan, News18 had first reported on Tuesday, began after troops under Colonel Babu’s command dismantled a Chinese tent sent up near a position code-named Patrol Point 14, close to the mouth of the Galwan river. The tent had been dismantled following a meeting between Lieutenant General Harinder Singh, who commands the Leh-based XIV Corps, and Major-General Lin Liu, the head of the Xinjiang military district*
> 
> *Inside two days of the disengagement agreed to at the two Generals’ meeting in Chushul, though, the PLA set up a fresh tent at Patrol Point 14, inside territory claimed by India. Colonel Babu’s unit, government sources said, was ordered to ensure the tent was removed.*
> 
> *For reasons that remain unclear, the PLA refused to vacate Point 14 — reneging on the June 6 agreement — leading to a melee in which the Chinese tent was burned down, the sources said. In ongoing dialogue with division-level military commanders of the two armies in Galwan, a bid to bring about de-escalation, the PLA has alleged troops of the 16 Bihar were responsible for the incident.*
> 
> *The PLA, government sources have said, alleges Colonel Babu’s troops crossed a buffer zone separating the two sides, violating border-management protocols which mandates the use of white flags and banners to signal to the other side that it must turn back from the territory it is on.*
> 
> *The burning of the tent, the sources said, was followed by stone-pelting on Sunday, and then a massive Monday night attack on the 16 Bihar’s unprepared troops. Large rocks were also thrown towards the Indian positions by Chinese troops stationed on the high ridge above Point 14, one source said. Though some fought back using the improvised weapons carried by the PLA, most had no means of defence.*
> 
> *Large numbers of dead bodies, Indian military officials say, were handed over by the PLA on Monday morning — possibly men dragged away in the course of hand-to-hand fighting, and then killed.*
> 
> *The killings mark the Indian Army’s worst losses since the 1999 Kargil war, and mark the most intense fighting between India and China since 1967, when 88 Indian soldiers and perhaps as many as 340 PLA troops were killed in the course of intense skirmishes near the Nathu La and Cho La passes, the gateways to the strategically-vital Chumbi valley.*
> 
> *Beijing has issued no official statement on the numbers of casualties the PLA suffered in in the fighting, but the Indian Army claims it has intercepted military communication suggesting over 40 PLA soldiers may also have been killed or injured.*
> 
> *Earlier, on May 5, Indian and Chinese troops, as well as border guards, had engaged in similar, brutal fighting near the Pangong Lake, south of the Galwan valley. The commanding officer of the 11 Mahar Regiment, Colonel Vijay Rana, is still being treated for life-threatening wounds sustaining during the fighting, army sources say.*
> 
> *“There are obviously questions the public will want answers to,” a senior government official told News18, “including why the troops under attack at Galwan could not be supported, and why casualties could not be evacuated. The government will conduct a full investigation of these issues.”*
> 
> *No explanation has been offered for why the PLA pitched a tent at Point 14 after agreeing to a withdrawal. In addition to a drawdown at Point 14, the June 6 agreement had mandated an end to a standoff unfolding at another location code-named Point 15, and a withdrawal of troops and armoured personnel carriers stationed at the third location, Point 17.*
> 
> *Experts believe the crisis unfolding along the LAC is driven by China’s concerns that India’s development of logistical infrastructure could lead it to occupy contested territories it has until now only been able to patrol.*
> 
> *In maps published in 1962, after the end of the China-India war that year, the PLA asserted it had established control of the entire Galwan valley. Lightly-armed Indian troops of the 5 Jat Regiment, whose supply lines had been choked for months, held out against an entire PLA battalion at one key post in Galwan, losing 32 of the 68 troops stationed there before running out of ammunition.*
> 
> *Following the war, though, the PLA pulled back from its 1962 line, allowing Indian troops to resume patrolling ground dozens of kilometres to the east of the 1962 line, reaching the positions that India claims to be the LAC.*
> 
> *In the 1980s, China launched major border-works programmes which led several areas claimed by India to lie on its side of the LAC — like the Finger 8 ridge in Pangong — to be physically held by the PLA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273099830659874820


This article is proven to be fake as author claims 23 Indian soldiers died. But now Indian army has cofirmed that Indian casualties won't rise above 20.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> My friend, how many time I have to explain to You. The LAC is the CCL there. We will never conquer an inch of land not claimed by us. Why are you guys so egoistic and not view this professionally? I analysed Sino Viet war and I even admitted we lost overall due to the casualties and objectives not met.


The CCL and ICL in that Galwan sector is almost the same.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Trailer23 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273534690369003520


100% of these pro-China/pro-pak/anti-India videos are "unable to play". Are they being taken down by Twitter??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Bagheera said:


> Common sense. Not everyone deserted. Some fought. India is a vast and diverse country. India is a dinosaur.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


So you admit some of them ran away right!
What kind of dinosaur?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sidacca

silent_poison said:


> US news agency Reuters releases sat photo of Galwan proving Chinese failed to cross into Indian side of LAC:
> 
> 
> Assets in the Galwan Valley
> 
> June 16, 2020. The day after the battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crop below shows the build-up of trucks along the banks of the river further away from the LAC. However, it also looks like some tents have been removed since the June 9 image.


Tu ne bs yahe rona lagaya Hua hain oh bhai they have beaten you very very hard entire world knowing you... First balakot 300 then f16 then Chinese 43 blah blah.... Every time you are lack of concrete evidence. Now please shut up with your nonsense bring something concrete if you have..... Believe it or not you are being slapped pretty hard by both Pakistan and India.... You are only good at imaginary intercept of opponents communication. Use your own brain please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

This guy makes a valid point.It's a numbers game to these nationalist indians, I have never seen them mourn the loss of their soldiers ever. Look at him being attacked for expressing a different view on the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

Signalian said:


> Military plans all scenarios. They put them aside after that and bring them on table again when needed. This way most of the hard work is already done before since time is of essence in a war. As for geo-politics, they keep changing.
> 
> 
> @Armchair can you confirm this 400,000+ troops?



Signalian, some modernization and expansion has happened and is happening under "Forces Goal 2030". Having worked in the defense contracting business, I was privy to some of the things being discussed but am not at liberty to disclose due to NDAs.

Expansion however of the army to 400,000 is a fantasy and very far from reality. We've seen two new divisions raised and a composite brigade and we may see a few more. Some pretty interesting equipment coming BD's way here.

The army is right now about 150,000 and likely to grow in the future to perhaps 200,000. But don't discount the paramilitary forces, which in the terrain BD has, are pretty useful. This includes: BGB, BCG, Ansars, RAB, etc.

If you put these into the equation, we may be closer to 300,000 active forces in the country.

Bangladesh is unlikely to act against India but the Indian's don't trust that. This means, even though Bangladesh may not act, it still ties down at least 3 Indian Army divisions along with assorted BSFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> In hand to hand combat, I don't believe Chinese have much of an edge. In a group fight it becomes even more confusing. If you r from Punjab than you surely must have seen fighting over jameen da kabja.lol
> Ofcourse if 20 Indians died in hand combat than Chinese died as well.
> If it was a gun fight than I can agree that no Chinese died cause they can ambush and fire from far away.


It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not. There are so many melee fights in the mil history with huge casualty disparity. British soldiers in Iraq bayonet charged 28 Mahdi militia to death in open ground with only 3 mild injuries. Morale, discipline and tactics is the key in such fights. 

Indians can keeps jerks off by calling CCP left CCP right stuff. However facts tells CCP have its legitmacy within China, and our Army is not composed of mindless conscripts that collapse in battle easily. The earlier Indian realise the reality the better for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

ever these families thought of 90000 Kashmiri families and their parents ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

So it passed.
Days gone by without any semblance of retaliation.
Shameless BJP bhakts jumping on social media saying Chinese died too,boycott Chinese products.
But no questions about abysmal leadership or monumental policy failure of GOI.
Blame everything on others(congress, babus, Nehru, leftist, Martians et al)
For thm BJP is bigger thn India.
This is exactly the kind of attitude which resulted in repeated invasions in the past.
This is why your temples were desecrated, women raped, men slaughtered, whole towns converted with swords, country pillaged and subjugated relentlessly by handful of foreign invaders for millenniums.
Becoz the invaders realised the ruling elite to be incompetent spineless cowards.
Ab bhashan diye jayenge, BJP media cell will work day in n day out to save face.
They will sing Boycott chini product for some time.
A union minister even called for boycott of Chinese food.
Perhaps some northeast indians will be attacked/harassed.
And public will forget everything in few weeks.
Jai hind/BJP zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> I don't know you guys are fighting ? It doesn't matter 40 chinese died or 100. It's not a numbers game for f##k sake. And who r fighting over numbers, have nothing to do with Army.
> 
> All im interested is my soldiers died for what? Did the Chinese moved away? If not than we lost big time.
> 
> It's not the losing that matters it's the way you lost and the response that's matter. Im a sikh so very frustrated to see sikh soldier in martyrs list. No soldier deserve this type of death. Atleast during kargil we died doing something impossible.
> I just hope the officers who surrendered none of them is sikh.Otherwise I would be so sad. Already after seeing govt response, feeling sorry for those who died for nothing for their country. All were very young , whole life gone & for what ? So that govt later start talks with chinese.
> 
> And flame me I don't care, A soldier gives his life cause he has faith in his officer or leader that after his death others will take his place. If 1 knew that he's fighting for nothing & after his death the fight will be over.... I'm just hopi g against hope that because of Bihar elections Modi gives free hand to Army.





Sorry to say u r hoping from coward modi who has history killing innocents in gujrat 

Against china ur entire country cannot do nothing neither ur leaders carr how much lifes they want to play politics game

A lesson to indian soldier dont give ur life in war becoz ur leaders r coward


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273623267790802944

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

Pm said,, IF instigated, we will give befitting reply.
If 20+ soldiers being killed is not instigation then perhaps he shud wait for women in his family to be violated,, maybe that will instigate him.
Jiski jo aukat.
But shameless napunsak bhakts will remain unfazed.
A few lines of a poem from school days come to my mind.
Kshama shobhti uss bhujang ko,
Jiske pas garal ho.
Usko kya jo dant heen,
vishrahit vinit saral ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mugwop said:


> What kind of dinosaur?


Hope to 'see' you in 20 years. 

- PRTP GWD



Mugwop said:


> So you admit some of them ran away right!


Those who don't desert are enough for victory. That's what matters. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## mmr

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> I don't know you guys are fighting ? It doesn't matter 40 chinese died or 100. It's not a numbers game for f##k sake. And who r fighting over numbers, have nothing to do with Army.
> 
> All im interested is my soldiers died for what? Did the Chinese moved away? If not than we lost big time.
> 
> It's not the losing that matters it's the way you lost and the response that's matter. Im a sikh so very frustrated to see sikh soldier in martyrs list. No soldier deserve this type of death. Atleast during kargil we died doing something impossible.
> I just hope the officers who surrendered none of them is sikh.Otherwise I would be so sad. Already after seeing govt response, feeling sorry for those who died for nothing for their country. All were very young , whole life gone & for what ? So that govt later start talks with chinese.
> 
> And flame me I don't care, A soldier gives his life cause he has faith in his officer or leader that after his death others will take his place. If 1 knew that he's fighting for nothing & after his death the fight will be over.... I'm just hopi g against hope that because of Bihar elections Modi gives free hand to Army.



Rest in peace. 

Sikhs are really nice people. Growing up in Vancouver i know. 

Feeling really sad sikh soldiers died. 

God bless.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

striver44 said:


> American invented internet


The British invented the Internet. Remember it.



Mugwop said:


> So you admit some of them ran away right!
> What kind of dinosaur?


Fkedupbeyondallrecognition-osaurus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273099830659874820
> man, poor decisions, They should not jump into the river and frozen to death, instead surrender to live and get a cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allegedly 23 confirmed dead.. dozens in ICU.. indians in desperation jumped off cliffs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

masterchief_mirza said:


> The British invented the Internet. Remember it.


I know. But the Internet we know today are originally developed for the US military.


----------



## Vanguard One

The recent deaths of at least 20 soldiers along the contested border at Ladakh between India and China represents the largest loss of life from a skirmish between the two countries since the clashes in 1967 that left hundreds dead. It also highlights the tensions that have been building along the Line of Actual Control since early May.

Using this satellite imagery, I will try to illustrate the approximate reality on the ground. My analysis disproves some of the more extreme claims that have been made about the incident, such as that thousands of Chinese soldiers have crossed the LAC and encamped in Indian-controlled territory. The satellite pictures also highlight the obvious threats to a peaceful status quo that exist along the western sector of India’s border with China.

The analysis includes evidence that strongly suggests People’s Liberation Army forces have been regularly crossing into Indian territory temporarily on routine patrol routes.

The details of this week’s clashes are still murky. But based on recent satellite imagery and media reporting, it appears the bulk of casualties were the result of soldiers falling during hand-to-hand fighting along a steep ridgeline that marks the LAC. The small area that is at the heart of this dispute appears to straddle the LAC and likely houses less than 50 Chinese troops.

Neither Beijing nor Delhi considers the loosely demarcated line that separates the two countries in Ladakh to be an authoritative border. It approximates areas of territorial control established at the end of the 1962 Sino-Indian War when China withdrew from much of its captured territory on the Himalayan plateau.

The border standoff at Ladakh has become a politically charged issue in India. The Indian government has revealed few details about the situation over the past few weeks. Former Indian Army officers, however, have been providing information to journalists and the media have been consistently painting a picture of a substantial conflict, often involving claims of the incursion of 10,000 PLA troops into undisputed Indian territory.

The reality is less dramatic, but does represent a significant change to the status quo along the India–China border that threatens to escalate.

By analysing satellite imagery from late May and early June it’s possible to make informed judgements about the positions of forces at multiple hotspots.

Along the India–China border there are three key areas that produce the majority of tension between the two countries: Arunachal Pradesh; Sikkim and nearby Doklam (the site of a major skirmish in 2017 that saw Indian troops enter Bhutanese territory to prevent the completion of a strategic road being built by China); and Ladakh.

The build-up of troops and military positions in recent months has been mostly in the Ladakh sector. Developments have occurred in three strategic areas along the LAC: the Galwan River Valley, where this week’s deadly clashes occurred; Hot Springs, where satellite evidence suggests that Chinese forces have regularly entered Indian territory; and the Pangong Tso.

In all these key areas, both sides have steadily built up troop numbers and military positions close to the LAC (see map 1).

Map 1: Ladakh sector, showing Line of Actual Control and key areas









The most significant hotspot right now, where prior to disengagement Indian and Chinese troops were positioned within a few hundred metres of each other, is in the Galwan River Valley. Until May, the PLA didn’t have positions within the valley, despite several kilometres being on the China-controlled side of the LAC. However, recently established Indian positions closer to the LAC, and the construction of a road to supply these positions, appears to have prompted the PLA to establish a number of significant positions and move up to 1,000 soldiers into the valley.

China is reportedly now laying claim to all of Galwan River Valley.

One key position, referred to in the media as Patrol Point 14, is a sandbank along the LAC that has been occupied by a small number of tents and likely fewer than 50 Chinese soldiers. India and China had reportedly agreed that this position would be dismantled as part of efforts to defuse tensions between Indian and Chinese forces. The move to dismantle the camp is apparently what sparked the recent deadly clashes.

The disposition of forces in this area is shown in map 2.

Map 2: Galwan River Valley, showing approximate location of clash





Strategically, the PLA’s advances into the Galwan River Valley provide a superior vantage point for observing a supply route used by the Indian Army to reach its northernmost base, and the world’s most elevated airfield, Daulat Beg Oldi.

From ridgeline positions, PLA forces would be able to monitor all traffic on the recently completed Darbuk–Shyok–Daulat Beg Oldie road, a strategic route that abuts the LAC through much of Ladakh and has taken nearly 20 years to build. Additional Indian military bases have been constructed along this road recently. An oblique view of the Galwan and Shyok valleys is shown in map 3.

Map 3: Galwan River Valley, oblique view of approximate location of clash relative to road to Indian military base





Satellite imagery provided by Planet Labs taken on 16 June, the morning after the deadly clash along the LAC, shows both the Indian and Chinese forwardmost positions that had been dismantled over the past week (maps 4 and 5). A temporary Indian position (likely a casualty collection point), however, had been set up within 50 metres of the LAC (map 4). In addition, a group of around 100 trucks can be seen on the Chinese side of the border near other positions in the valley (map 5). It’s not clear if these trucks are reinforcing the area with troops or dismantling positions in accordance with the disengagement agreement between India and China.

Map 4: Galwan River Valley, showing dismantled and temporary Indian positions, 16 June 2020





_Satellite image from Planet Labs._

Map 5: Galwan River Valley, showing partially dismantled Chinese position and trucks, 16 June 2020





_Satellite image from Planet Labs._

South of the Galwan River Valley lie two other significant hotspots, the Hot Springs area and the Pangong Tso.

In Hot Springs, most of China’s development of infrastructure and forward positions since 2019 has taken place near a locality called Gogra, roughly 10 kilometres northwest of the Hot Springs outposts. In April 2019 a new road was constructed to the Chinese hamlet of Wenquan, roughly 7 kilometres north of the LAC. Since then, there has been a significant military build-up along the river valley towards the LAC, with the nearest permanent Chinese position within 1.8 kilometres of the LAC.

Satellite imagery from late May shows significant developments closer to the border (map 6). From the forwardmost positions, there’s a clear dirt track that crosses almost 1 kilometre into Indian-controlled territory. There is also a second, looped dirt track that crosses nearly 500 metres into Indian-controlled territory; the fact that it’s a circular track suggests that it may be a regular patrol route. There are no PLA positions on the Indian side of the LAC; however, these tracks suggest that PLA forces are regularly making incursions into Indian territory, at a remote part of the LAC that is 10 kilometres from the nearest Indian positions.

In response to this, India has begun constructing a large, permanent position on its side of the LAC, but along the river valley in a position that overlooks the LAC, presumably to prevent any further incursions by PLA forces into Indian territory.

Map 6: Hot Springs area, showing position of developments between Gogra and Wenquan, May 2020





These developments seem to have occurred peacefully, with no media reports of skirmishes. Indian Army sources refer to the successful, but limited, disengagement of Indian and Chinese troops in the Hot Springs area. The distance between the forwardmost positions of the PLA and the Indian Army in the area is much greater than in the Galwan River Valley.

The third significant hotspot in Ladakh is the Pangong Tso, an alpine lake over 100 kilometres long that is bisected by the India–China border. This area is the site of the most significant divergence between New Delhi and Beijing on the precise location of the border, differing by up to 30 kilometres. A number of peninsulas (known as fingers) mark the named features of the lake, with China claiming territory up to finger 2, and India claiming territory up to finger 8 (map 7).

Map 7: Pangong Tso, showing Indian and Chinese positions and claims relative to Actual Line of Control





India has had permanent positions within the disputed area (between fingers 3 and 4) for at least 10 years and expanded its presence in the disputed area in 2015–16. China kept its permanently stationed forces outside of the disputed territory until May.

In the past month, Chinese forces have become an overwhelming majority in the disputed areas. Significant positions have been constructed between fingers 4 and 5, including around 500 structures, fortified trenches and a new boatshed over 20 kilometres further forward than previously. More structures appear to be under construction.

The scale and provocative nature of these new Chinese outposts is hard to overstate: 53 different forward positions have been built, including 19 that sit exactly on the ridgeline separating Indian and Chinese patrols.

In 2017, footage emerged showing a significant clash between Indian and Chinese troops at finger 4 of the lake. The beach shown in the footage has, since May, been permanently occupied by PLA troops with a garrison of around 20 structures.

A detailed view of the new Chinese positions is shown below.

Map 8: Pangong Tso, showing new Chinese positions





In all hotspots along the Ladakh sector of India’s border with China, both sides have engaged in significant efforts to build up their forces in forward positions and alter the status quo along the LAC.

This week’s deadly skirmish shows that the situation is extremely volatile and introduces the possibility of escalation along the border regions. It could act as a shock to policymakers in the region and spur them to push for more genuine and meaningful disengagement to prevent further loss of life. But it could also spark a larger confrontation between the two nuclear-armed powers that could escalate into a major conflict.

https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/s...OZvdpnUd9_f81L0J36m35QrDaVhX01bw7jYeKy_qfFzGw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

It looks like indian loss is far bigger than initially reported.. A large force led by the colonel got inhilated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

striver44 said:


> I could do multitasking.



you couldn’t even beat the taliban in Afghanistan. 

your ally india has been mauled by the dragon. best you do is your typical stunts of heightened tensions gimmicks 

glad Pakistan put the boot in and made hell for you in Afghanistan. we gave good to you for your jerking us around our f16s you kept. we made you pay trillions of dollars for that treachery in afghan campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

It sounds like Indians crossed LAC into Chinese territory. Besides the obvious reason why that is a bad idea:

1. The whole fight took place during the night when it was dark. If Indians were in Chinese territory when the clash started, Chinese would have had the upper hand as they would be familiar with the terrain in their own territory. Even in the dark, Chinese would be familiar with the terrain on their side of LAC and would know how to use the terrain to their advantage when the clash broke out. Even in the dark, the PLA soldiers would be aware where the ravines and rivers are and use that to their advantage by pushing Indians into the ravine as Indians in the dark would be much less familiar with the terrain on the Chinese side of LAC.

2. Some people have suggested theories that China had aerial assets monitoring the Indian side of LAC that gave them advance notice of an Indian ambush, allowing the PLA to set up a counter ambush concealed into the terrain when Indians crossed the LAC. Combined with the fact that Indians were caught completely flatfooted at night in unfamiliar terrain, Indians didn't stand a chance. Indian element of surprise was completely undermined by PLA aerial assets that saw the Indians approaching way in advance. PLA was essentially expecting the Indians and was fully prepared for what came next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When you say bogus nonsense about Kashmir (sovereign Pakistani territory and people,) then you will hear from us and be called out.


He’s a liar - go through his posts yesterday that I responded to. He said Kashmiri would be better off living under Indian rule and today he’s changed it to Chinese rule.

I think the posts are clear evidence he is a liar. The wannabe think tank thinks Kashmiri want to be ruled by India? I’ve never met 1 Kashmiri with that view and am disgusted that this mouse has the audacity to speak for the likes of me or my family. 
This is the first Pakistani going on my retard list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

windywine said:


> First of all, Chinese probably thought there is no necessity to keep them. Secondly, that is an apparent signal releasing to the world, which side dominated that hand-to-hand battle.



they eat and drink too much to poor us again


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

masterchief_mirza said:


> striver44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American invented internet
> 
> 
> 
> The British invented the Internet. Remember it.
Click to expand...

Both are one and the same. 

- PRTP GWD



Musings said:


> I’ve never met 1 Kashmiri with that view


How about Kashmiri Pandits? How come you meet Indian side of Kashmiris? Where do you live? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## striver44

kingQamaR said:


> you couldn’t even beat the taliban in Afghanistan.


who is you here???
I've never been to Afghanistan, and Indonesia as far as I'm concerned are not in a military conflict with the Taliban.



kingQamaR said:


> your ally india has been mauled by the dragon. best you do is your typical stunts of heightened tensions gimmicks


mauled??? that's quite an overstatement. I always stressed my view as a SE Asian, and that is India getting hostile to China is always a good thing, we just add another front to beijing long list of enemies.
if you don't realized it already this conflict will outlast Xi. whoever succeed Xi will have to inherit leadership of a country at odds with basically almost every one of their neighbors.

just look at this map, and you'll understand why India is important in the long run. It used to be an Asia Pacific problems only, now it's basically an Indo Pacific one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Bagheera said:


> Both are one and the same.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



@masterchief_mirza - you can’t unfortunately fix stupid. I seem to have found a new relevant existence of a dinosaur - namely dickasauraus.
The burn and hurt today is even stronger after the Chinese released the 10 prisoners. Indians should be celebrating - at least they are alive and they will be able to accept medals of success on their 32 inch chests.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DrasticMeasure

This is madness. Both countries are fighting for a piece of land that is inhabitable or economically irrelevant. How dumb can these 2 countries get just to protect their EGO? 

Its Sad that even with 50 years of negotiations we still cannot decide the border and stick to it. Its a failure for both India and china. 

Indian and Chinese soldiers tried to kill each other protecting a piece of land that will add no value to their country. Think about it for a min.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Musings said:


> @masterchief_mirza - you can’t unfortunately fix stupid. I seem to have found a new relevant existence of a dinosaur - namely dickasauraus.
> The burn and hurt today is even stronger after the Chinese released the 10 prisoners. Indians should be celebrating - at least they are alive and they will be able to accept medals of success on their 32 inch chests.



Wonder how many F-16s each of them shot down and how many matrix moments they will supposedly had in bollywood slow mo with


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jericho said:


> Could you share whats the joke behind this gif?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BMAB6BAgBEAE&usg=AOvVaw3R2C-x0UBrSbDPwwTKhlQD



jericho said:


> Could you share whats the joke behind this gif?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Beast

Flight of falcon said:


> Breaking news :
> 
> 
> China release ten Indian soldiers .
> 
> 
> according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers .
> 
> 
> It’s getting worse and worse for the Indians .... now they are saying they were armed ... so they watched as 20 of their comrades were killed and not a single bullet fired...


They can't fired. Their INSAS rifle jam becos of Hindustan factory produced bullets.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beast said:


> They can't fired. Their INSAS rifle jam becos of Hindustan factory produced bullets.


And than piggies got toasted.


----------



## CIA Mole

Next time China should just throw all of them down a cliff so they can’t be found and there’s no one to snitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

Trolling continues 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273878192625979393


----------



## Ali_Baba

Passionaire said:


> Trolling continues
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273878192625979393



Indian Twitter Agents are working overtime pulling down tweets that does not agree with their world view.... this on is gone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> What?



yes .
your message tells where do you come from .


----------



## Naofumi

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> What?


Ignore this Ghalib, He's a dumb chutiya with redundant arguments, he contributes nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Dalit said:


> How many innocent people did you kill in Iraq and so many other Islamic countries? Your sermon on Uyghur stinks with duplicity.
> 
> African Americans are killed for fun in your country. Instead of pointing finges have a look in the mirror.



many ... some were probably innocent and not just Iraq, Pakistan too. Did I ever claim the US is free of sins?
I felt sorry for the Iraqis, I felt sorry for the Pakistani's too.


----------



## Beast

Raphael said:


> RIP to 20+ Indians KIA, and condolences to their grieving and distraught families, who are now and forever in tears over their irreplaceable loss


Modi is responsible for their death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raazh

Well one thing is certain now .. there were no or very few casualties on the Chinsese side. Otherwise these pow definitely would not have been returned in one piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Ali_Baba said:


> Indian Twitter Agents are working overtime pulling down tweets that does not agree with their world view.... this on is gone!


This was the highest level of trolling.I was expecting sooner or latter tweet be removed or deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Shantanu_Left

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> I don't know you guys are fighting ? It doesn't matter 40 chinese died or 100. It's not a numbers game for f##k sake. And who r fighting over numbers, have nothing to do with Army.
> 
> All im interested is my soldiers died for what? Did the Chinese moved away? If not than we lost big time.
> 
> It's not the losing that matters it's the way you lost and the response that's matter. Im a sikh so very frustrated to see sikh soldier in martyrs list. No soldier deserve this type of death. Atleast during kargil we died doing something impossible.
> I just hope the officers who surrendered none of them is sikh.Otherwise I would be so sad. Already after seeing govt response, feeling sorry for those who died for nothing for their country. All were very young , whole life gone & for what ? So that govt later start talks with chinese.
> 
> And flame me I don't care, A soldier gives his life cause he has faith in his officer or leader that after his death others will take his place. If 1 knew that he's fighting for nothing & after his death the fight will be over.... I'm just hopi g against hope that because of Bihar elections Modi gives free hand to Army.



I am sure every right thinking person on this forum feels aggrieved by the painful loss of the families of dead Indian soldiers. But the sad truth is that they all died trying to protect the image of Narendra Modi, Rajnath Singh, and other incompetent BJP leaders elected by your types. 

Had they died with honour for their country taking bullets in their chest in a fair fight, I would hold them in much higher esteem. Instead they died like chickens thrown over a valley trying to protect the reputation of Modi and company. 

This isn't like the Kargil shaheeds. The escalation could have been entirely prevented if India didn't have such low IQ vermin comprising BJP leaders such as Rajnath Singh. They have zero common sense and have their foot in their mouths. They unnecessarily provoked the Chinese and the cowards were not men enough to motivate their troops in the front line. 

Taking wrong decisions in life always has painful consequences. Indian soldiers had to sadly learn it the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

pothead said:


> Looks like you got the things wrong,
> 
> Good or bad, we are pretty open about information.
> You & Chinese on the other hand, well, we all know how information flows, don't we?
> 
> Even after 100+ dead Chinese did not acknowledge any.
> They had POW but did not dare to acknowledge that either, If you are wondering, it's because we had bigger number in cross-hairs.
> 
> Silence from Chinese speaks the loudest.


*chinese ministry of warning affairs*
Normal Times:
T day: Warning numbers 1 to infinity 
T+1 day: Warning numbers infinity + infinity
T+2 days: Warning numbers infinity + infinity + infinity
and so on.
PDFians: Look at chinese the media they are so open they always present actual situation. The number quoted in Indian Media is always wrong.

Current Situation:
T day: silence 
T+1 day: golden silence
T+2 days: silence is golden
and so on.
PDFians: Look at chinese the media they are silent which means they did not have any casualty. The number quoted in Indian Media is correct in this case alone and that too only for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

I will eat their god in the form of a steak as a sign of respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Shantanu_Left said:


> I am sure every right thinking person on this forum feels aggrieved by the painful loss of the families of dead Indian soldiers. But the sad truth is that they all died trying to protect the image of Narendra Modi, Rajnath Singh, and other incompetent BJP leaders elected by your types.
> 
> Had they died with honour for their country taking bullets in their chest in a fair fight, I would hold them in much higher esteem. Instead they died like chickens thrown over a valley trying to protect the reputation of Modi and company.
> 
> This isn't like the Kargil shaheeds. The escalation could have been entirely prevented if India didn't have such low IQ vermin comprising BJP leaders such as Rajnath Singh. They have zero common sense and have their foot in their mouths. They unnecessarily provoked the Chinese and the cowards were not men enough to motivate their troops in the front line.
> 
> Taking wrong decisions in life always has painful consequences. Indian soldiers had to sadly learn it the hard way.



look another one with same colour ,
with great military plan to how to fight with chinese .
go ahead .


----------



## Nefarious

Expected end to soldiers used to terrorise unarmed civilian population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

RIP, loss of lives, especially young lives, is utmost tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

Nobody saw what happened. 
So calling dead young men who died defending their country is pathetic especially as You are sitting st home getti g fat and ugly on pizza and chips. 

These guys died for their country both Indian and Chinese and sikh and Hindus. 
I'm proud of the Indian army standing their ground. 

This nonsense about feeling sorry for Sikhs is wrong Hindus died in the pitch black.at 16000 feet probably outnumbeted


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Indians directors are getting ready for yet another movie, a sequel to 2017 Tubelight.


yea
to claim victory they will make Ladakh 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273895982371991552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Pandora said:


> Already done a figure of 100 + dead Chinese soldiers is being peddled by Modi Bhakts on social media since yesterday. The trick is to keep number of dead chinese soldiers as double of what they have suffered.


This includes 4 officers. Modi has been caught with his pants down.


----------



## Shantanu_Left

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> In hand to hand combat, I don't believe Chinese have much of an edge. In a group fight it becomes even more confusing. If you r from Punjab than you surely must have seen fighting over jameen da kabja.lol
> Ofcourse if 20 Indians died in hand combat than Chinese died as well.
> If it was a gun fight than I can agree that no Chinese died cause they can ambush and fire from far away.


You are mistaken and misled by lying Indian media. Almost no Chinese soldiers died so far in the Galwan conflict. The figure of 43 Chinese dead is an imaginary number pulled out from Amit Shah's rear end. You Indians have been fooled big time by BJP. 

Not only Chinese but no international media outlet has verified Indian claims of 43 Chinese casualties. Not BBC, CNN, Guardian, Reuters,, Associated Press,


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273738907310592002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> The CCL and ICL in that Galwan sector is almost the same.


Yes that's why we never cross into 'Indian LAC'. Understand?


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273894515108048904
Another fake news by Congress media busted


----------



## American Pakistani

@NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

We respect all soldiers but those are not soldiers who occupy, kill and rape.

9 lakh Bharti occupier terrorists are occupying IOK, staging encounters and raping women. I have no tears to shed on those who are following illegal orders on illegally occupied territory.

Ask the families of Kashmiris who your 9 lakh Bharti occupier terrorists have killed or raped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273894515108048904


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273894515108048904
> Another fake news by Congress media busted


They have released them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Enigma SIG said:


> This includes 4 officers. Modi has been caught with his pants down.


Here it comes, 100 dead soldiers will be the narrative. Now we know how they got the 1967 victory from. When you asked them what territory they captured? Nil. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273813807521914880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273857485028257792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Flight of falcon said:


> Breaking news :
> 
> 
> China release ten Indian soldiers .
> 
> 
> according to BBC this puts government in a very awkwardposition as both Modi and his army denied missing any soldiers .
> 
> 
> It’s getting worse and worse for the Indians .... now they are saying they were armed ... so they watched as 20 of their comrades were killed and not a single bullet fired...




Chinese scared and released Indian soldiers immediately 


Pakistan scared released Abhinanand immediately 


Bollywood movie confirms with proof

Victory!!!!


Bol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Thish will need a sherioush bollywood dance item

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273813807521914880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273857485028257792


Busted by Chinese FM


----------



## Mrc

silent_poison said:


> Busted by Chinese FM




Yeah caz they released them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The Chinese are downplaying to give a *face-saving* exit to India!
> 
> *But the Indianness is too blind to see the gesture!*



Indeed , many unofficial Chinese & Indian sources were talking about dozens of Indian captives (Indian media admitted 10), yet now both the Indian & Chinese governments denied it! It's like the Chinese f***ed Modi & then Modi told Xi "please at least keep what happened a secret don't tell my people that you tore me a new one" & Xi agreed.

Some Indian netizens were talking about a need for immediate retaliation, well there goes the Indian retaliation LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wgr2013

silent_poison said:


> Busted by Chinese FM


O bhai kya chez ho tum log? Kal tak chinese information reliable ni ti , ab gand ma danda gya to unhi chinese ko quote krhe. Sabit hua indians ko bs internet pe prove krna ha k wo jet gaye. Chahe thook k chatna pary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

silent_poison said:


> Busted by Chinese FM


He evaded to give answer to the question asked. Don’t twist things

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273911458758156288

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HammerHead081

Technically he's right, currently they are not detaining any indian personnel since they have been released.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

wgr2013 said:


> O bhai kya chez ho tum log? Kal tak chinese information reliable ni ti , ab gand ma danda gya to unhi chinese ko quote krhe. Sabit hua indians ko bs internet pe prove krna ha k wo jet gaye. Chahe thook k chatna pary


I understand what you said,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273894515108048904



He evaded in answering the question . Don’t twist the things.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273911458758156288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

https://www.theweek.in/news/india/2...e-kim-jong-un-for-chinese-pm-burn-effigy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Passionaire said:


> He evaded to give answer to the question asked.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273911458758156288


"At Present"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wgr2013

IblinI said:


> I understand what you said,lol.


The recipient of my reply understood it too lol i said indians quoting chinese FM to save face is like eating own words when they say they could never trust any information coming from china. They are so desperate they gotta quote chinese information to win argument and discrediting own media lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nature is

It could be part of the de-escalation process, downplaying the situation. If you recall, it was already reported that China handled over some injured and dead soldiers to Indian side after the news abt the brawl broke out. Those who are fit, probably got detained a bit longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

they victory for chinese is diffrent then victory we consider in south asia . they will keep eye on objective not bol bachan jumla baazi like modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

striver44 said:


> who is you here???
> I've never been to Afghanistan, and Indonesia as far as I'm concerned are not in a military conflict with the Taliban.
> 
> 
> mauled??? that's quite an overstatement. I always stressed my view as a SE Asian, and that is India getting hostile to China is always a good thing, we just add another front to beijing long list of enemies.
> if you don't realized it already this conflict will outlast Xi. whoever succeed Xi will have to inherit leadership of a country at odds with basically almost every one of their neighbors.
> 
> just look at this map, and you'll understand why India is important in the long run. It used to be an Asia Pacific problems only, now it's basically an Indo Pacific one.



Best of luck then in this endeavour with the Indians I have to say lol

Because I very doubt many Indians have signed up for this probably did it for some carrot inducements from USA. 

In trade & defence procurement and buddying with USA thinking it will pay off against Pakistan lol. Your above map might be needing to be renewed in a week or to as India border are shrinking at places. 

I think you people have fallen for indians national pass time of lying and making promises on China. Your Isolation of China will never materialised because of Pakistan. Gwardar port has busted this given China access to warm Arabian Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Enigma SIG said:


> "At Present"



I wrote: ”evaded”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

kingQamaR said:


> Best of luck then in this endeavour with the Indians I have to say lol
> 
> Because I very doubt many Indians have signed up for this probably did it for some carrot inducements from USA.
> 
> In trade & defence procurement and buddying with USA thinking it will pay off against Pakistan lol. Your above map might be needing to be renewed in a week or to as India border are shrinking at places.
> 
> I think you people have fallen for indians national pass time of lying and making promises on China. Your Isolation of China will never materialised because of Pakistan. Gwardar port has busted this given China access to warm Arabian Sea


ummm ok 'll just agree if that satisfies you.


btw are you accusing me of being an American???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

striver44 said:


> ummm ok 'll just agree if that satisfies you.
> 
> 
> btw are you accusing me of being an American???



Safest and best. 

I was alarmed to find that some people get almost hysterical if their arguments are exploded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Han Patriot said:


> Here it comes, 100 dead soldiers will be the narrative. Now we know how they got the 1967 victory from. When you asked them what territory they captured? Nil. Lol


They can't fool us now. In this age of information and advanced cyber tech unlike '67 it'll be debunked like Feb 27.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morpheus

https://www.theweek.in/news/india/2...e-kim-jong-un-for-chinese-pm-burn-effigy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

Well trained IA, wonder what went wrong 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273838825182281734

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BL33D

This was the PLA camp set up on the slope that caused the tension. Its very possible that land slide during scuffle caused a lot of casualty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*China Frees one Indian Colonel, 3 majors and 20 other Soldiers....*
https://www.bbc.com/urdu/regional-53095268

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273920151868456960


----------



## Mighty Lion

Hellfire coming. Beware China.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Enigma SIG said:


> This includes 4 officers. Modi has been caught with his pants down.


Chi, gandi baat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryadravida

Great...Modi seems to be showing intent here...china should leave galwan valley and go back...lets solve this peacefully..Modi seems to be in no mood to go back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Mrc said:


> Thish will need a sherioush bollywood dance item


not without Naris Fakhri in white sarri dancing in rain!


----------



## Amaa'n

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273920151868456960


Can you stop spamming forum with new thread for every freaking breaking news?

just post it all in Mega thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Still Indians are denying it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BL33D said:


> This was the PLA camp set up on the slope that caused the tension. Its very possible that land slide during scuffle caused a lot of casualty.



Kudos lol


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

How big is Lt. Colonel @PanzerKiel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@silent_poison @Mirza Jatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

China completely and utterly dominated India in the latest incidence. Simply no contest at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Veer chakra ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Pakistani Fighter said:


> How big is Lt. Colonel @PanzerKiel ?


After Indian ambush their armored vehicle and beat one soldiers...China beat, killed and captured full strength of Indian forces at that place.....It was a humiliating punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

IblinI said:


> I understand what you said,lol.


You speak Pakistani language?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Indians are so Full of shit Everything they say is a Goddamn lie nothing more.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistani Fighter said:


> How big is Lt. Colonel @PanzerKiel ?


In PA, commanding officers of units are generally Lt Col while the senior Maj is second in command. 

In IA, Cols generally command units while Lt Col are second in command.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Veer chakra ?


Maha veer Chakra.....


----------



## Pandora

Wow such an embarrassing episode yet still no shame amongst Modi bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

For a superpower that has defeated China and has surpassed america, the indians do spend a lot of time on PDF...........



Pandora said:


> Wow such an embarrassing episode yet still no shame amongst Modi bhakts.






What embarrassment? The Chinese have been defeated by india and the indians have also killed 5367 american marines? Who else on this planet is capable of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

PurpleButcher said:


> Well trained IA, wonder what went wrong
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273838825182281734


After this video, they added a reverse gear, just incase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273920151868456960


LOL Apaches were to be deployed at LOC. Not a surprise here too

Mig 29s are based in Leh. Everybody Knows

Apaches and Mig 29 UPGs are going to get destroyed by J10Cs, J16s and J20s armed with PL 15s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.


Dont worry China have got temporary prison cells for excitable Indians - and lets not forget the fantastic tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

striver44 said:


> ummm ok 'll just agree if that satisfies you.
> 
> 
> btw are you accusing me of being an American???



Importantly” I got nothing against the Americans or of you 

I wish you all the best in entrapping China



silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.



You be beware of chinese clubs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Maarkhoor said:


> https://www.bbc.com/urdu/regional-53095268


*China Frees one Indian Colonel, 3 majors and 20 other Soldiers....*
@Foxtrot Alpha
Kindly add this to the thread title.....

@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## steelTalons

silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.


Pffft sit down kiddo y'all aint doing shit..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sidacca

silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.


Hahahha you can't you won't.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PurpleButcher said:


> Well trained IA, wonder what went wrong
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273838825182281734


bhai isko churi pher ker halal karo do abhi bhi time hai .warna ye haram mar jaayga thori der baad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Maarkhoor said:


> *China Frees one Indian Colonel, 3 majors and 20 other Soldiers....*
> @Foxtrot Alpha
> Kindly add this to the thread title.....
> 
> @Joe Shearer


not possible, title becomes too long & theres a word limit....fortunately theres no limit of Indian Govt's humiliation & embarrassment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> This will go to 200+ in the next few days.


Don't spread fake rumors and Indians might be right you're pakistani pretending to be Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## steelTalons

Its been days since the clash and its clear the Indians are going to just sit on their hands and flap their gums. Even the gum flapping is being done by the chote bhakts, Modi's 2 minute silence aint ending soon. We're all only gonna get bored here guys. Better find something new to discuss, the limpdicks plan to just roll over and die, apparently.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.






We are now doomed. How will China and the rest of the world now survive?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

dbc said:


> I feel sorry for them, I feel the same way for many Chinese people that have piqued the attention of the Chinese government. I can only imagine the day the true unbridled potential of the Chinese people unencumbered by the CPC is unleashed upon the world. what a great day that will be...


yah, how free Yankees. But you can't breathe. 

*The US army arrested more than 100,000 Americans in 4 days! The report comes from SFAC.*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...-in-4-days-the-report-comes-from-sfac.669468/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

steelTalons said:


> Its been days since the clash and its clear the Indians are going to just sit on their hands and flap their gums. Even the gum flapping is being done by the chote bhakts, Modi's 2 minute silence aint ending soon. We're all only gonna get bored here guys. Better find something new to discuss, the limpdicks plan to just roll over and die, apparently.







The reality is the way things are going, if the Chinese came and annexed all of iok, the indians would do nothing but talk alot and justify how they have militarily defeated the Chinese. indians have a very warped and morbid sense of reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

*India** Army low on stocks of 45 key items, 20 ammo stocks under critical 10(I) level *
*https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...r-critical-10i-level/articleshow/76452799.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Seems like high level talks between India and China are bearing no fruit. Both sides have deployed massive troops and hardware along the LAC.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273925115906887680*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## steelTalons

Imagine if PA killed not 20, but 2 IA soldiers in an incident like this. Imagine how would the indians respond to something like that. People wont get a chance to meme about WW3, cuz WW3 would be halfway done, but here Modi be like "dont instigate us pls" xD


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The reality is the way things are going, if the Chinese came and annexed all of iok, the indians would do nothing but talk alot and justify how they have militarily defeated the Chinese. indians have a very warped and morbid sense of reality.


The levels of delusion found in an average indian netizen, i can only find in the most "kattar" molvis here..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> *India** Army low on stocks of 45 key items, 20 ammo stocks under critical 10(I) level *
> *https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...r-critical-10i-level/articleshow/76452799.cms*



Weren’t they low on ammo back in 2019? They did nothing for a whole year?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

steelTalons said:


> Imagine if PA killed not 20, but 2 IA soldiers in an incident like this. Imagine how would the indians respond to something like that. People wont get a chance to meme about WW3, cuz WW3 would be halfway done, but here Modi be like "dont instigate us pls" xDThe levels of delusion found in an average indian netizen, i can only find in the most "kattar" molvis here..







They wanted to start WW3 with us after we had shot down their fighter jet last year but they didn't have the guts to do so. 


The truth is, apart from being vile and abusive on the internet as well as talking a lot of retardedness, if China were to walk in and annex all of iok, the indians would do nothing. 

I have been saying for years that indians are all talk and hot air. Nothing more. This episode on Monday and Tuesday proves my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Hope better sense prevails. War is not a option for us. Just fire Doval and Rajnath Singh.

Leave it Forget it but Fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

Surprise!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Phat Gaye Phat Gaye
Sanghio ki Phat Gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Hope better sense prevails. War is not a option for us. Just fire Doval and Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Leave it Forget it but Fix it.






Don't. Leave them there. They will make india great again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## casual

pretty sure china has this whole incident recorded and choose not to release it to allow india to save face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Pravin Sawhney saying Chinese soldiers used water cannons on Indian soldiers which made them shiver and scatter!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trailer23

masterchief_mirza said:


> 100% of these pro-China/pro-pak/anti-India videos are "unable to play". Are they being taken down by Twitter??


Naw man, I can still play 'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Crystal-Clear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273738907310592002


A C17 from China flying in PK? C17? India flys the C17s, doubt it is a C17!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Meanwhile on Pakistan-China border... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273801250883035136%5B%2Ftwitter%5D

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scorpionx

Isn't this a fake news? Because Chinese foreign ministry already denied capturing any Indian soldiers.


----------



## Spy Master

scorpionx said:


> Isn't this a fake news? Because Chinese foreign ministry already denied capturing any Indian soldiers.


No. He said "As far as I know, #China is not detaining any #Indian personnel *at present*," said a spokesperson of China's Foreign Ministry on Friday in response to the question "Does the release of the 10 Indian soldiers indicate tensions have eased along the border?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

scorpionx said:


> Isn't this a fake news? Because Chinese foreign ministry already denied capturing any Indian soldiers.


They denied currently having any in custody. 
Hell of a difference b/w the two

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyx007

Wo nepal bhe aj kood ra ha" that was funny.. You got one more enemy, and you started to feel cold hands. Now India can learn how Pakistan is fighting against world powers at one time plus internal security challenges created by Randian's Ajit Devil.
I have LoC updates, is it true China capture one more mountain of Antarl Pardesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Spy Master said:


> No. He said "As far as I know, #China is not detaining any #Indian personnel *at present*," said a spokesperson of China's Foreign Ministry on Friday in response to the question "Does the release of the 10 Indian soldiers indicate tensions have eased along the border?"


There is a chance that China might still have more captured Indian soldiers to release next week. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272894310376235008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*This news is going to make the Chinese furious.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

atan651 said:


> China completely and utterly dominated India in the latest incidence. Simply no contest at all.


How? By refusing to answer questions and being silent about 3 digits casualties on their side.
Looks like a lot of inner bleeding has happened.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

ThinkLogically said:


> How? By refusing to answer questions and being silent about 3 digits casualties on their side.
> Looks like a lot of inner bleeding has happened.



Why not 4 digits casualties?

Any pictures of a single dead PLA bodies? I am still waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ThinkLogically

52051 said:


> Why not 4 digits casualties?
> 
> Any pictures I am still waiting


There is a saying in the subcontinent: "Silence is acceptance".

A simple "No" from your official would be enough. But your official is accepting casualties but refusing to give the numbers, hallmark of too much inner bleeding.


----------



## Riz

Modi ka 55 inch chest k sath pichwara bhi 56 inch ho gia..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GamoAccu

ThinkLogically said:


> There is a saying in the subcontinent: "Silence is acceptance".
> 
> A simple "No" from your official would be enough. But your official is accepting casualties but refusing to give the numbers, hallmark of too much inner bleeding.


The Chinese government didn't say anything about the released of 10 Indian soldiers too. They were silent about that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

ThinkLogically said:


> There is a saying in the subcontinent: "Silence is acceptance".
> 
> A simple "No" from your official would be enough. But your official is accepting casualties but refusing to give the numbers, hallmark of too much inner bleeding.



Who refused and in what way? I ask modi if the India lost 1 million men in the event and he didn't answer me, so following your logic India must lost 1 million men I guess.

China has never disclosed casualties for skirmish/wars, not in the past, not in the future, at least not after decades before disclassification.

But like I said before, social networks source claim China has no fatalities, so if you can cause 100X PLA caucalties I am sure you can show us one picture, it worth 1000 pile of indian bullshits.

Afterall its pretty easy to find your dead bodies from social networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Oracle

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Causalities = injured & killed 

they must have counted injured as well


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273894515108048904


Hey the one claiming we captured Indians are Indians.

Of course we didn't capture Indians, we saved them from the river. And out of kindness treated the wounded soldiers, we didn't want them dying from cold like the other 17. They were our guest, not POWs. We treated them to 'fantastic' tea. Lololol. Just like Indian gov claiming noo missing Indians after we released the., now China is saying no captured Indian. Lol. Present Tense.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aspen

graphican said:


> Pravin Sawhney saying Chinese soldiers used water cannons on Indian soldiers which made them shiver and scatter!!!



Thanks for sharing that video


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

dbc said:


> after all there is precedence, Pakistan has ceded parts of Kashmir to China in 63.


That's not completely correct - please read the details of what actually occurred here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/did-pakistan-cede-the-territory-of-shaksgam-to-china.664984/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

China is not a weak nation. They will not bow down or let go of objective unless india declares it will not side with usa against china. And unless india resumes to coperation and ceases animosity and stops intrusions into chinese land of ladakh/ tibet xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This news is going to make the Chinese furious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








How do we REALLY know that they have completed the bridge? How do we know the ground REALITY They may be making it all up for indian public consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aspen

Just for the record, Galwan clashes happened during the "de-escalation process"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


In India, the word "Casualties" means "KIA".



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This news is going to make the Chinese furious.
> 
> 
> 
> *



In India, "Chinese thrashing" means Chinese protests.

I am learning the terminology quite fast it seems.



graphican said:


> Pravin Sawhney saying Chinese soldiers used water cannons on Indian soldiers which made them shiver and scatter!!!


Quite possible. Because Inidans attacked Chinese constuction workers.. The poor constuction workers didn't have anything other than dozers and water tankers that help in construction. 

It is good that they didn't pour cement on Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

ThinkLogically said:


> How? By refusing to answer questions and being silent about 3 digits casualties on their side.
> Looks like a lot of inner bleeding has happened.



Well, for winners Chinese are pretty cowed down, aren't they?

In fact Chinese govt asserted that they never had any Indian POW...

For all the bluster here, the truth is something altogether.
The bloody nose we gave them has utterly shocked them.

From their media to their govt, not a peep.
We know what happened, Chinese know what happened - And we all know who is quiet as a mouse and not letting the world know what happened to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Trailer23 said:


> Naw man, I can still play 'em.


Seriously I've checked my settings. I presume each country has its own Twitter control office? Maybe in UK there are a bunch of bhakts applying the pinch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273863118117130240
I mean they are right in all aspects because if the Indian army will always lost dogfights/land battles then why are they getting $71B? Instead, all this budget should be spent on poor people of India to lift the poor and decrease poverty level

Meanwhile, the biggest threat which every Indian with some common sense is talking about!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273801250883035136
This is barbaric but a hostile curfew and pellet guns/rape/black laws/bombs against unarmed civilians international disputed territory are not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273478468919951361

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> Well, for winners Chinese are pretty cowed down, aren't they?
> 
> In fact Chinese govt asserted that they never had any Indian POW...
> 
> For all the bluster here, the truth is something altogether.
> The bloody nose we gave them has utterly shocked them.
> 
> From their media to their govt, not a peep.
> We know what happened, Chinese know what happened - And we all know who is quiet as a mouse and not letting the world know what happened to them


Got some shame you're humiliated by Chinese in front of the whole world and you still have your crap superiority ego over China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

scorpionx said:


> Isn't this a fake news? Because Chinese foreign ministry already denied capturing any Indian soldiers.


Lols BBC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Hope better sense prevails. War is not a option for us. Just fire Doval and Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Leave it Forget it but Fix it.



If the War is the only option then there is no other choice .
And PM Modi is the one decides includes the opinion of opposition.



Foxtrot Delta said:


> China is not a weak nation. They will not bow down or let go of objective unless india declares it will not side with usa against china. And unless india resumes to coperation and ceases animosity and stops intrusions into chinese land of ladakh/ tibet xinjiang.



If India wants to side with US we will do it if not we wont .
That is our sole decision. 
And we knows how to deal with China.
They knows what it feels even you target a small group of soldiers even in night still got good number of casualities .
Even now they are silent .

If they want to know to a battle hardened sophisticated military force we will do it


----------



## kenyannoobie

Imo,this is a replay of the Chinese aggro in 2017,rmbr? I had heard a certain Global Elite faction desired it. Why,I've no idea but the intent was WW4 and some Chinese leaders were all for it-luckily they climbed down.


----------



## Ali_Baba

silent_poison said:


> Hellfire coming. Beware China.



For you sake, lets hope the IA remember to take out the coverings and wrappers off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

GamoAccu said:


> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the dead bodies back to India?
> How can Indians claiming it killed 43 Chinese soldiers when it was *only the Chinese side* returned all the captured Indian soldiers back to India?


No reason. you can't understand. india is a nation that is very good at lying.

I can provide some examples.

1，India propaganda for 50 years. "Nehru gave up the Security Council seat and gave it to China".

but we all know that UN was founded in 1945. The United States, Russia, Britain, China and France are the founding members. In 1971, PRC became the only legal government in China at UNSC.

According to* United Nations General Assembly Resolution 2758

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_General_Assembly_Resolution_2758






*
I don't know where the courage of Indians comes from? They tried to deceive the whole world.

2，Indian propaganda for 60 years. "China sneak attack India in 1962".

omg. so who launched the "forward policy"?























India is such a nation. They believe that they will win all the wars and then celebrate its successful aggression. But if they fail, they will claim that they have been sneak attack. then pretend to be the victim. and insist on lying for 60 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273965328641544193

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scorpionx

Spy Master said:


> No. He said "As far as I know, #China is not detaining any #Indian personnel *at present*," said a spokesperson of China's Foreign Ministry on Friday in response to the question "Does the release of the 10 Indian soldiers indicate tensions have eased along the border?"



_China has said it *never* detained Indian soldiers after Indian media reports said 10 of them were released after they_
This is what Al zazeera report says. I would rely more on their comprehension skills than some random guy on internet.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Even the puppets in Kashmir are angry with the Indian policies.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273953898944819200*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

In arduis fidelis said:


> They denied currently having any in custody.
> Hell of a difference b/w the two


They said they never detained any Indian soldiers. So yes. There is a hell of a difference.


----------



## 52051

pothead said:


> Well, for winners Chinese are pretty cowed down, aren't they?
> 
> In fact Chinese govt asserted that they never had any Indian POW...
> 
> For all the bluster here, the truth is something altogether.
> The bloody nose we gave them has utterly shocked them.
> 
> From their media to their govt, not a peep.
> We know what happened, Chinese know what happened - And we all know who is quiet as a mouse and not letting the world know what happened to them



This is Zhao Lijian's original source:



> 关于第二个问题，据我所知，目前中方没有扣押任何印方人员。



*AFP news reporter ask him to confirm if China has released indian captives.*

*And he said as far as he knows, China is not detain Indians at present.*

https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2020-06-19/doc-iircuyvi9425333.shtml

So basically he didnt deny that China has seized indian personal in the past, for instance this one:









scorpionx said:


> They said they never detained any Indian soldiers. So yes. There is a hell of a difference.



He didn't, check the original link, and use a google translator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html

"*China has said it never detained Indian soldiers after Indian media reports said 10 of them were released after they were captured in a high-altitude border clash in the Himalayas which also left at least 20 Indian soldiers dead*."

Change the title of the thread back again Mods.

Title is false.

@AgNoStiC MuSliM @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

scorpionx said:


> Isn't this a fake news? Because Chinese foreign ministry already denied capturing any Indian soldiers.


Because we allow Indian captives to return to India.

like 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html
> 
> "*China has said it never detained Indian soldiers after Indian media reports said 10 of them were released after they were captured in a high-altitude border clash in the Himalayas which also left at least 20 Indian soldiers dead*."
> 
> Change the title of the thread back again Mods.
> 
> Title is false.
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Irfan Baloch


CHINA DENIES DETAINING INDIANS PRSENTLY.
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...clash-galwan-valley-ladakh-1690687-2020-06-19

'China is not detaining any Indian personnel *at present*'. The statement came in a response to the question, "Does the release of the 10 Indian soldiers indicate tensions have eased along the border?". This comes after several reports in India that China had released 10 Indian Army men on Thursday evening.

India MEA only released statement taht there is no MIA Indians after release of soldiers by China. I believe there is agreement for saving Indian face. But paper can't wrap fire, so Indian Military sources leak it out anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

scorpionx said:


> _China has said it *never* detained Indian soldiers after Indian media reports said 10 of them were released after they_
> This is what Al zazeera report says. I would rely more on their comprehension skills than some random guy on internet.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html



He didn't said "has not", what he said is "is not", check the original source of the text, otherwise he would have been a fool, since obviously Chinese has detained Indians before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oracle

*10 captives, Over 20 soldiers, including Commanding Officer killed at Galwan border clash with China*

@Zarvan 
i love how title changes time by time 
lets hope it keeps on updating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Han Patriot said:


> CHINA DENIES DETAINING INDIANS PRSENTLY.
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...clash-galwan-valley-ladakh-1690687-2020-06-19



I cealry posted the quote from China as reported by Al Jazeera. They said China "never" detained.

Stop your treachery for once. You have already murdered hundreds of thousands this year alone in the world with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

SBUS-CXK said:


> No reason. you can't understand. india is a nation that is very good at lying.
> 
> I can provide some examples.
> 
> 1，India propaganda for 50 years. "Nehru gave up the Security Council seat and gave it to China".
> 
> but we all know that UN was founded in 1945. The United States, Russia, Britain, China and France are the founding members. In 1971, PRC became the only legal government in China at UNSC.
> 
> According to* United Nations General Assembly Resolution 2758
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_General_Assembly_Resolution_2758
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 643023
> *
> I don't know where the courage of Indians comes from? They tried to deceive the whole world.
> 
> 2，Indian propaganda for 60 years. "China sneak attack India in 1962".
> 
> omg. so who launched the "forward policy"?
> 
> View attachment 643031
> 
> View attachment 643032
> View attachment 643033
> View attachment 643034
> View attachment 643035
> 
> View attachment 643038
> 
> 
> India is such a nation. They believe that they will win all the wars and then celebrate its successful aggression. But if they fail, they will claim that they have been sneak attack. then pretend to be the victim. and insist on lying for 60 years!


You lie long enough and the next generation will believe it really happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273965328641544193



lol


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...-soldiers-indian-media-reports-china-71339370

*China says it never detained Indian soldiers, after Indian media reports say China had released 10 of them*


----------



## atya

Gandhi G in da house said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...-soldiers-indian-media-reports-china-71339370
> 
> *China says it never detained Indian soldiers, after Indian media reports say China had released 10 of them*


Because they had no intention to release them initially.


----------



## 52051

Its funny the news reporter has made such critical mistake in translation

The original text of this news briefing in Beijing,Friday:


Gandhi G in da house said:


> I cealry posted the quote from China as reported by Al Jazeera. They said China "never" detained.
> 
> Stop your treachery for once. You have already murdered hundreds of thousands this year alone in the world with it.



Then they translated wrong, I have already provided the* ORIGINAL link* and you can check the source.

Actually it is not *has not*, but *is not*, just get over with it.

Otherwise he would have been wrong since obviously Chinese has detained the Indians before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> I cealry posted the quote from China as reported by Al Jazeera. They said China "never" detained.
> 
> Stop your treachery for once. You have already murdered hundreds of thousands this year alone in the world with it.


This is from India Today mate. Chinese media had never ever claim we captured Indian soldiers. It was reported ONLY by Indians. Lololol. 

Read the original Chinese reply, any dumb Chinese would understand what he said. Presently, he made it very clear just as your MEA said no missing Indian soldiers right after release. Lololololol. Dude, I believe Modi brokered a face saving exit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spy Master

scorpionx said:


> _China has said it *never* detained Indian soldiers after Indian media reports said 10 of them were released after they_
> This is what Al zazeera report says. I would rely more on their comprehension skills than some random guy on internet.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html


Lol, How about stop discussing it altogether with random guys on internet then? Get some rest dude, you guys are confused after taking the beating.
P.S: You posted a source, I posted a source, no one knows anything for certain, it's all speculation till we hear details officially from both sides which is unlikely.


----------



## 52051

The above is the original text:

The AFP news reporter ask Zhao Lijian:* if China can confirm they released indian captives.*

And Zhao's reply (as highlighted in blue) is: *As far as I know, at the moment China is not detain any Indians.*

https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2020-06-19/doc-iircuyvi9425333.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Learn basic English.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html

This is the exact quote -

"China hasn't seized any Indian personnel"

This means that they never seized any. They are not saying anything like at present or past or future.


----------



## Han Patriot

Spy Master said:


> Lol, How about stop discussing it altogether with random guys on internet then? Get some rest dude, you guys are confused after taking the beat.
> P.S: You posted a source, I posted a source, no one knows anything for certain, it's all speculation till we hear details officially from both sides which is unlikely.


Hey the one claiming Indians got captured were Indians. Chinese never even said anything. As if 23 dead is not enough, 10 captured Indians would break their heart. I read in BR, some of them didn't sleep well for 2 nights already. Poor fckers, nobody in China even gave a fck, my friend even asked me how many died, I said 30,he said that's not a war, just a brawl. Lololol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spy Master

52051 said:


> View attachment 643047
> 
> 
> The above is the original text:
> 
> The AFP news reporter ask Zhao Lijian:* if China can confirm they released indian captives.*
> 
> And Zhao's reply (as highlighted in blue) is: *As far as I know, at the moment China is not detain any Indians.*
> 
> https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2020-06-19/doc-iircuyvi9425333.shtml



Pure bureaucracy, twisting words to cover the half truth which actually constitutes the whole story.

"*At the moment China is not detaining any Indians".*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Spy Master said:


> Lol, How about stop discussing it altogether with random guys on internet then? Get some rest dude, you guys are confused after taking the beat.
> P.S: You posted a source, I posted a source, no one knows anything for certain, it's all speculation till we hear details officially from both sides which is unlikely.



Its a pity you cannot read Chinese, but try google translator, its pretty powerful

Obviously the indian today's translation is correct, it is just a translation error and Indians find it save their days despite of the fact its picture-proven they have been captured by Chinese before, not just once in this month along

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Learn basic English.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html
> 
> This is the exact quote -
> 
> "China hasn't seized any Indian personnel"
> 
> This means that they never seized any. They are not saying anything like at present or past or future.


Chinexe MOFA speaks mandarin mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

Spy Master said:


> Pure bureaucracy, twisting words to cover the half truth which actually constitutes the whole story.
> 
> "*At the moment China is not detaining any Indians".*



Just some translation error

Looks like either the translator has a poor grasp of Chinese language or they have a poor grasp of English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

52051 said:


> Just some translation error
> 
> Looks like either the translator has a poor grasp of Chinese language or they have a poor grasp of English.


That's what I am saying. He said At the moment we don't have any and technically he is right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Here are some reading of credible foreign news media for all the Indians are still denying about the released of 10 Indians soldiers.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ten-indian-soldiers-after-border-clash-report
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-freed-by-china-s-military-days-after-clashes
https://www.rt.com/news/492321-china-returns-indian-soldiers/
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/china-releases-10-indian-soldiers-after-battle-12850384
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...h-with-china-tensions-stay-high-idUSKBN23Q0NS
https://www.thestar.com.my/aseanplu...-indian-army-kill-militants-in-kashmir-mosque
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ldiers-released-china-evidence-grows-beijing/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Learn basic English.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html
> 
> This is the exact quote -
> 
> "China hasn't seized any Indian personnel"
> 
> This means that they never seized any. They are not saying anything like at present or past or future.



*But Zhao reply the news reporter in Chinese*, my poor Indians.

Otherwise how could you explain this:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Clutch

New analysis by Indian Military Expert Journalist:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

scorpionx said:


> They said they never detained any Indian soldiers. So yes. There is a hell of a difference.


You should read his full statement not the headlines dude



Gandhi G in da house said:


> Learn basic English.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html
> 
> This is the exact quote -
> 
> "China hasn't seized any Indian personnel"
> 
> This means that they never seized any. They are not saying anything like at present or past or future.


LOL dude give up already you are trying to disprove a original statement in Chinese with its English translation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Phat Gaye Phat Gaye
> Sanghio ki Phat Gaye


 Bahut bada suraakh kiye hain. Bahut 56 56 inch kiye. Nehru ko gariyaye, Pakistan ko dhamakaaye. Sab sahi chal rahaa tha, perfect love story. But they forgot about China. Ab na sili jaa rahi naa dikhaayi jaa rahi.

This is why we should never lose Modesty, Humility, Empathy and Compassion.

Time to learn.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Bahut bada suraakh kiye hain. Bahut 56 56 inch kiye. Nehru ko gariyaye, Pakistan ko dhamakaaye. Sab sahi chal rahaa tha, perfect love story. But they forgot about China. Ab na sili jaa rahi naa dikhaayi jaa rahi.
> 
> This is why we should never lose Modesty, Humility, Empathy and Compassion.
> 
> Time to learn.


Are you Bihari?


----------



## pothead

IAU said:


> Got some shame you're humiliated by Chinese in front of the whole world and you still have your crap superiority ego over China



well, thats not what the Chinese are saying 

Go and check one word from them confirming what you are spewing here...

May be after they recover from the shock, they may make some statement,
Give them some time to recover buddy, After all, we gave them shock of their lives.



52051 said:


> Just some translation error
> 
> Looks like either the translator has a poor grasp of Chinese language or they have a poor grasp of English.



hehe....

"translation error"..
LMAO...

Yeah man...your whole military is a comedy of errors after the recent thrashing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

pothead said:


> well, thats not what the Chinese are saying
> 
> Go and check one word from them confirming what you are spewing here...
> 
> May be after they recover from the shock, they may make some statement,
> Give them some time to recover buddy, After all, we gave them shock of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....
> 
> "translation error"..
> LMAO...
> 
> Yeah man...your whole military is a comedy of errors after the recent thrashing..






Totally agree with you. Even the americans have admitted that the indians have fought the Chinese better than they or NATO would have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Seems like high level talks between India and China are bearing no fruit. Both sides have deployed massive troops and hardware along the LAC.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273925115906887680*


Ab IAF aa gayaa, ek do jaroor girwaayenge. Fir Chowmein kha ke aa jaayenge. IAF also want to enjoy the party.



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Are you Bihari?


I am multitalented mimicry artist, from Dev Bhoomi, UK, North India.

Sometimes I become Ashok Swain and sometime Tarek Fateh. I am universal guy who believes in Earth is Flat.

I am also Ex Modi Fan, who is now his worst Enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Totally agree with you. Even the americans have admitted that the indians have fought the Chinese better than they or NATO would have done.



When the victim is not even opening their mouth,
why should we ask people who were not even present?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

pothead said:


> When the victim is not even opening their mouth,
> why should we ask people who were not even present?





But the grandiose victory by india is even being celebrated by the americans and Russians. america and Russia are now both going to purchase trillions of dollars worth of indian made weapons so that hopefully one day these 2 nations will be as powerful and advanced as india. The americans and Russians are getting rid of all their weapons and replacing them with indian weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> When the victim is not even opening their mouth,
> why should we ask people who were not even present?


What is the matter with you Indians? Credible foreign news media reported the released of 10 Indian soldiers and you still in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> well, thats not what the Chinese are saying
> 
> Go and check one word from them confirming what you are spewing here...
> 
> May be after they recover from the shock, they may make some statement,
> Give them some time to recover buddy, After all, we gave them shock of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....
> 
> "translation error"..
> LMAO...
> 
> Yeah man...your whole military is a comedy of errors after the recent thrashing..


The only ones that are in shock are your 10 high ranking officers that fought so poorly and surrendered so easily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

I wonder if this Chinese move is aimed at Taiwan?

if they walk over and beat up massive India with its 1.2 billion population. what chance does Taiwan have? it would also be a proving ground for the new modernized PLA. 

kind of how the US proved their technological dominance in 1991 using precision guided munitions against Iraqis. 

A limited war with India would actually have less international and geopolitical implications then a war with Taiwan. which would be extremely risky not only in potentially drawing the US in, complete alienation from the west, and even potential failure incase of unexpected but possible Taiwanese success. a relatively well armed island that's been preparing for this scenario for decades...

but India really needs to something here to maintain credibility. Modi has really come across as confused and weak.. 

just my personal 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## graphican

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Hope better sense prevails. War is not a option for us. Just fire Doval and Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Leave it Forget it but Fix it.



Modi's Balidaan (removal) shouldn't be off the table. Who's Idea was Aug 5, 2019? It wasn't Rajnath Singh or Doval.

Pakistani reports on this incident have been much more accurate than India's and if you go by that, China is still progressing and capturing more Indian territories, especially after failed Indin encounter after which China wants to teach India a bigger lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

graphican said:


> Modi's Balidaan shouldn't be off the table.
> 
> (Political demise of Modi shouldn't be off the table)


If he is smart he will not go Nehru's way.

It's time to use Emotional Quotient.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

zartosht said:


> I wonder if this Chinese move is aimed at Taiwan?
> 
> if they walk over and beat up massive India with its 1.2 billion population. what chance does Taiwan have? it would also be a proving ground for the new modernized PLA.
> 
> kind of how the US proved their technological dominance in 1991 using precision guided munitions against Iraqis.
> 
> A limited war with India would actually have less international and geopolitical implications then a war with Taiwan. which would be extremely risky not only in potentially drawing the US in, complete alienation from the west, and even potential failure incase of unexpected but possible Taiwanese success. a relatively well armed island that's been preparing for this scenario for decades...
> 
> but India really needs to something here to maintain credibility. Modi has really come across as confused and weak..
> 
> just my personal 2 cents.






india's population is actually 1.4 billion NOT 1.2 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## truthseeker2010

zartosht said:


> I wonder if this Chinese move is aimed at Taiwan?
> 
> if they walk over and beat up massive India with its 1.2 billion population. what chance does Taiwan have? it would also be a proving ground for the new modernized PLA.
> 
> kind of how the US proved their technological dominance in 1991 using precision guided munitions against Iraqis.
> 
> A limited war with India would actually have less international and geopolitical implications then a war with Taiwan. which would be extremely risky not only in potentially drawing the US in, complete alienation from the west, and even potential failure incase of unexpected but possible Taiwanese success. a relatively well armed island that's been preparing for this scenario for decades...
> 
> but India really needs to something here to maintain credibility. Modi has really come across as confused and weak..
> 
> just my personal 2 cents.



Its one stone two bird strategy from china, the upcoming war will settle land disputes with india, and settle china as global military power without hampering relations with west. It will also give taiwan the hint that its better to join mainland than face the hammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

pothead said:


> well, thats not what the Chinese are saying
> 
> Go and check one word from them confirming what you are spewing here...
> 
> May be after they recover from the shock, they may make some statement,
> Give them some time to recover buddy, After all, we gave them shock of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....
> 
> "translation error"..
> LMAO...
> 
> Yeah man...your whole military is a comedy of errors after the recent thrashing..




Wow India has become a real superpower

And it dosent get humilated by countries every year

Jay Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india's population is actually 1.4 billion NOT 1.2 billion.


This is the only 1 area where we defeated China convincigly.



truthseeker2010 said:


> Its one stone two bird strategy from china, the upcoming war will settle land disputes with india, and settle china as global military power without hampering relations with west. It will also give taiwan the hint that its better to join mainland than face the hammer.



Modi is clever guy, he will not take this bait. This was the most brutal assault but instead of war cry Modi govt is still in talk. Just smell the coffe boss. Modi aise hi Modi nahin bana. He is politician, and has big army of Internet Trolls.

Even my friends have stopped talking to me and started name calling. If I would have been Muslim they would have declared me as Traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 643051



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ye_Fei

Someone edit the wiki page so that he died during the 2020 skirmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SrNair said:


> Even now they are silent .


Yep. Silently smiling at your delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

> hehe....
> 
> "translation error"..
> LMAO...
> 
> Yeah man...your whole military is a comedy of errors after the recent thrashing..



Oh really? any pictures to show such that we all can have a good laugh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday

Latest news China advanced India killer missile spotted near Ladkah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Modi is clever guy, he will not take this bait.



His cleverness is costing India its borders, and his polices will have far reaching consequences, he might be a street smart, but at the end of the day his physique is still of a tea vendor who don't have an iota of knowledge how modern states work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Oracle said:


> *10 captives, Over 20 soldiers, including Commanding Officer killed at Galwan border clash with China*
> 
> @Zarvan
> i love how title changes time by time
> lets hope it keeps on updating


On day one it was me changing the title but now it's mods who are changing the title

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

pothead said:


> *When the victim* is not even opening their mouth,
> why should we ask people who were not even present?



I think you have not closed your loudmouth much, so how could you say you not even open your mouth? 

Everyone know the only tough organ of you is your big mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

truthseeker2010 said:


> His cleverness is costing India its borders, and his polices will have far reaching consequences, he might be a street smart, but at the end of the day his physique is still of a tea vendor who don't have an iota of knowledge how modern states work.


It does not matter for self obsessed person. Indian public needs to make up their mind.

Other thing is very weak opposition, no one is there to challenge him. Common people has lost faith in opposition parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

GamoAccu said:


> What is the matter with you Indians? Credible foreign news media reported the released of 10 Indian soldiers and you still in denial.


Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.


----------



## steelTalons

siegecrossbow said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ye_Fei
> 
> Someone edit the wiki page so that he died during the 2020 skirmish.


Hey atleast they tried. I was half expecting the list to look something like:
Ching Chong
Ping Pong
Ding Dong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

ThinkLogically said:


> Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.



When you can show us pictures of a single dead PLA bodies or a single PLA captives in that encounter.

For winners its pretty easy to show such stuffs anyway, but for indian winners is nearly impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

ThinkLogically said:


> Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.



Here is the List of credible news media around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim:

AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SideWinderX37

ThinkLogically said:


> Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.


Foreign media also reported that count of PAF F16 is complete. Just saying..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kylin

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 643051



Wow, such a complete list of the dead for Chinese side. Funny, it's in both English and Traditional Chinese. I mean, we use Simplified Chinese, Chinese people in Taiwan and Hong Kong may use it and you will never see a official post or document in Traditional Chinese. So, it's fake made up by a person who has no idea what TC and SC are.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Chinese analyst thinks War is a possibility.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273988548346216448*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

Kylin said:


> Wow, such a complete list of the dead for Chinese side. Funny, it's in both English and Traditional Chinese. I mean, we use Simplified Chinese, Chinese people in Taiwan and Hong Kong may use it and you will never see a official post or document in Traditional Chinese. So, it's fake made up by a person who has no idea what TC and SC are.



If the Indians could kill these names they are truly superpower now

The list is a list of the PLA marshals and senior generals since 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Chinese analyst thinks War is a possibility.*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273988548346216448*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

ThinkLogically said:


> Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.



Yes, I said I killed a million Indians and buried modi alive all by myself, and you are still in denial.

Source: internet.

No picture no video no proof needs, just a big enough mouth and only the sky is limit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kai Liu

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 643051


Hahahahahahahaha....
This is a big big laughstock here in Chinese forums like CJDBY.NET...
These are names of Chinese senior generals confered in 1955, try to match these names:











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_..._China#Senior_generals_(shang_Jiang,_1955)[3]

*indians are sooooo stupid to be fooled....*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## 52051

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Chinese analyst thinks War is a possibility.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273988548346216448*



The only outcome about a war with the joke called India that I am interested in is by then what kind of excuse these low iq indian internet warriors could bring out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

GamoAccu said:


> Here is the List of credible news media around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china


fazool main itni mehnat ki they are indians who said we counted our pilots and fighter no mig-21 or pilot missing until we show abhinandan on tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loki

If Chinese really loose 43 soldiers then they will be closing into Delhi. 
World will never know what there actual casualties are.


ThinkLogically said:


> Foreign media also reported the death of 43 chinese soldiers and you still in denial.


----------



## 52051

In China, Indians get a nickname called Ah-San

Whilst the very famous Chinese author, Lu Xun, has a very famous book called the story of Ah-Q (I am not make this up) or something.

You guys should have a read of the novel, I am sure there are English versions of the book, it describe exactly the kind of personality like Indians, although to a lesser degree

Anyway, the kind of inferiority-complex driven delusion is overwhelming for both "Ah"s

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> Don't spread fake rumors and Indians might be right you're pakistani pretending to be Indian



I wish to be a Pakistani but unfortunately I am not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Is there any observation period for making a new account on PDF like interim periods where person cant post just observe. If not this should be implemented, would save us from debunking claims of every new bakht vomiting his whatsapp university course material onto PDF threads whenever such an event occurs
@WebMaster @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

The Gap between China-India is larger than Pakistan-India. The Chinese believe that India can be a counter weight or some type of threat to them when in reality India can only be a nuisance.

Chinese would be surprised to learn the true level of poverty in India. India has more people earning less than $1 a day than all of Africa. In fact this week 1/3 of India's population is expected to run completely out of savings. That is over 450 million people! Unlike China the wealth in India is held by a very very small group on Oligarchs who have put a chaiwalla in charge of the country to increase their wealth. I have been to India myself a few times in the past and I can honestly tell you that it is hell on earth. The smells, the scenes you see, the beggars everywhere... even the poorest places in Pakistan cannot match what you will see in India's cities. Next to high rise skyscrapers you will see horrid slums where whole families are walking around naked.

China take note. If you wanna crush Indian aggression then you must crush New Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## steelTalons

GamoAccu said:


> Here is the List of credible news media around the world reporting 20 Indian soldiers dead and nothing about 43 Chinese soldiers dead as Indians like to claim:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Telegraph, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, BBC, CNN, Forbes, NPR News, Wall Street Journal, ABC News, Sky News, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, etc.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/siladi...order-clash-with-chinese-forces/#21af4b8369b4
> https://www.npr.org/2020/06/16/8777...ter-clashes-with-chinese-soldiers-near-border
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/world/asia/indian-china-border-clash.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/asia/china-india-border-clash-intl-hnk/index.html
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...e-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-troops
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-16/indian-troops-killed-in-border-face-off-with-china/12362112
> https://news.sky.com/story/20-indian-soldiers-killed-in-border-clashes-with-china-says-army-12008124
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...illed-border-clash-china-200616172525853.html
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/16/three-indian-soldiers-killed-clash-chinese-border/
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...illed-on-disputed-himalayan-border-with-china


Chill Bro they aint worth the effort. Its not like u can reason with them..


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Kai Liu said:


> Hahahahahahahaha....
> This is a big big laughstock here in Chinese forums like CJDBY.NET...
> These are names of Chinese senior generals confered in 1955, try to match these names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 643054
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generals_of_the_People's_Republic_of_China#Senior_generals_(shang_Jiang,_1955)[3]
> 
> *indians are sooooo stupid to be fooled....*



Meh, more innovative than Shazzauddin or shabaazuddin or shahabuddin or whatever the hell it was (did they ever decide which was the actual name of that F-16 they shot down in their wet dream?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273988929772048386

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

KaiserX said:


> I have been to India myself a few times in the past and I can honestly tell you that it is hell on earth. The smells, the scenes you see, the beggars everywhere


Do they have pretty Girls?


----------



## KaiserX

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Do they have pretty Girls?



No comment...

Indian women tend to have a thing for fair skinned bearded muslim guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Modi govt and military leaders have soldiers’ blood on hands. PM’s dilemma now same as Nehru. 
Misreading the LAC situation and poorly advised by his compliant military hierarchy, Modi played a dangerous game of brinkmanship. The result is the horrendous murder of 20 soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

KaiserX said:


> The Gap between China-India is larger than Pakistan-India. The Chinese believe that India can be a counter weight or some type of threat to them when in reality India can only be a nuisance.
> 
> Chinese would be surprised to learn the true level of poverty in India. India has more people earning less than $1 a day than all of Africa. In fact this week 1/3 of India's population is expected to run completely out of savings. That is over 450 million people! Unlike China the wealth in India is held by a very very small group on Oligarchs who have put a chaiwalla in charge of the country to increase their wealth. I have been to India myself a few times in the past and I can honestly tell you that it is hell on earth. The smells, the scenes you see, the beggars everywhere... even the poorest places in Pakistan cannot match what you will see in India's cities. Next to high rise skyscrapers you will see horrid slums where whole families are walking around naked.
> 
> China take note. If you wanna crush Indian aggression then you must crush New Delhi!



For one, China has never thought India is a counterweight to China, and mostly because of that, in the past India is really not China's priority, PLA then only leave a few regiments in Tibet, but this has changed since 2017.

And the Chinese do have somewhat a good grasp of indian military might, or rather the lack of it: our older generation soldiers who have fought Indians before generally believed that the indian military is even less organized than criminal gang or rogues groups, their morale are very easy to collapse whenever their commanders are died or their troop suffers relatively large casualties, kind of like the military group in ancient time.

And judging by Indians' pathetic performance recently, they have not improved much, if a war with India break out, judging by their performance and China's recent advancement in military tech, I expect a gulf-war like shock to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

striver44 said:


> who is you here???
> I've never been to Afghanistan, and Indonesia as far as I'm concerned are not in a military conflict with the Taliban.
> 
> 
> mauled??? that's quite an overstatement. I always stressed my view as a SE Asian, and that is India getting hostile to China is always a good thing, we just add another front to beijing long list of enemies.
> if you don't realized it already this conflict will outlast Xi. whoever succeed Xi will have to inherit leadership of a country at odds with basically almost every one of their neighbors.
> 
> just look at this map, and you'll understand why India is important in the long run. It used to be an Asia Pacific problems only, now it's basically an Indo Pacific one.


Incorrect map of Pakistan and India.

Northern Areas and Azad Kashmir are totally missing from Pakistan, even if you are trying to be neutral to LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Do they have pretty Girls?


Bangladesh certainly has. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## striver44

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Incorrect map of Pakistan and India.
> 
> Northern Areas and Azad Kashmir are totally missing from Pakistan, even if you are trying to be neutral to LoC.


Well it's not me who designed this map. It's just for illustration purpose.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

52051 said:


> For one, China has never thought India is a counterweight to China, and mostly because of that, in the past India is really not China's priority, PLA then only leave a few regiments in Tibet, but this has changed since 2017.
> 
> And the Chinese do have somewhat a good grasp of indian military might, or rather the lack of it: our older generation soldiers who have fought Indians before generally believed that the indian military is even less organized than criminal gang or rogues groups, their morale are very easy to collapse whenever their commanders are died or their troop suffers relatively large casualties, kind of like the military group in ancient time.
> 
> And judging by Indians' pathetic performance recently, they have not improved much, if a war with India break out, judging by their performance and China's recent advancement in military tech, I expect a gulf-war like shock to be honest.



It is an insult to criminal gangs to be compared to Indians. They are 1000x more efficient.



striver44 said:


> Well it's not me who designed this map. It's just for illustration purpose.



It is a manipulative map as it falsely shows Pakistan and China not having a border.

Why indo-pacific nonsense of US is denying Pakistan of its sovereign territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atya

200-250 dead Indian soldiers and Chinese have occupied 135kms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273997972926152704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273937293158633472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## steelTalons

No One has killed our soldiers mitrooon.. Saaab changa ccc...


----------



## striver44

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It is a manipulative map as it falsely shows Pakistan and China not having a border.
> 
> Why indo-pacific nonsense of US is denying Pakistan of its sovereign territory?


I don't know ask the US embassy....


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Very soon NAMASTE India.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273503350483382272*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

zartosht said:


> I wonder if this Chinese move is aimed at Taiwan?
> 
> if they walk over and beat up massive India with its 1.2 billion population. what chance does Taiwan have? it would also be a proving ground for the new modernized PLA.
> 
> kind of how the US proved their technological dominance in 1991 using precision guided munitions against Iraqis.
> 
> A limited war with India would actually have less international and geopolitical implications then a war with Taiwan. which would be extremely risky not only in potentially drawing the US in, complete alienation from the west, and even potential failure incase of unexpected but possible Taiwanese success. a relatively well armed island that's been preparing for this scenario for decades...
> 
> but India really needs to something here to maintain credibility. Modi has really come across as confused and weak..
> 
> just my personal 2 cents.



Interesting thought. Also I think it's possible the USA has created this for both China and India and wishing to see what CCP will do. The Indians started with 2019 removing and changing their country's law around Muslims citizenship and Kashmir and made more moves to LAC and LOC threatening CPEC as well. I think the USA saw this and if not even controlled these moves of Modi, and to this point now where they are trying to push us into war. It wants to see how CCP will act and maybe also what PLA will show in way of war. Definitely they are watching through their spies their signal collectors, satellites and whatever they have to observe. PLA I think may be very cunning about this and will control how they fight India so to win our objectives which are securing LAC and CPEC borders and interests while if India fights, we only limit what we use and show. Anyway should be good practice for PLA and we build everything ourselves so don't send money out for weapons. If Indians are angry and dumb, they will lose objectives lose money and lose lots of military equipment and men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Learn basic English.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ays-ladakh-clash-reports-200619033527314.html
> 
> This is the exact quote -
> 
> "China hasn't seized any Indian personnel"
> 
> This means that they never seized any. They are not saying anything like at present or past or future.


The Chinese are providing original text in their own language.. Why are you insisting on translation done by aljazeera?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Time to Wake up the Indians, the Chinese style.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273631951728136198*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> well, thats not what the Chinese are saying
> 
> Go and check one word from them confirming what you are spewing here...
> 
> May be after they recover from the shock, they may make some statement,
> Give them some time to recover buddy, After all, we gave them shock of their lives.


LOL, they gave you shock instead you gave them,only indian media crapping about you gave them a shock, still living in delusional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274009661130387458

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

silent_poison said:


> This article is proven to be fake as author claims 23 Indian soldiers died. But now Indian army has cofirmed that Indian casualties won't rise above 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273884020951187456
Hilariously true... the SU30MKI shot down is number 12 replacement... brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaibi

We've also focused on this aspect a lot because there were many instances of hand to hand close quarters warfare. 


khail007 said:


> Mighty so called super power of Asia, first 27-Feb and now at the hands of China - their superiority is proven.
> India should keep her attitude and all her records straight or else face the consequences.
> Lesson to learn - wars could not only be won with sophisticated weapon but could also by hand to hand fight - a new dimension of '*ART OF WAR*'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> I wish to be a Pakistani but unfortunately I am not.


so you're pakistani, pretending to be an indians, no indian talk to divide Kashmir between China and Pakistan, and spreading false rumors that at ladakh there were 200 indian soldiers had been killed, when news were started to circulate more than 20 indian soldiers being killed from page 100 on this thread


----------



## KaiserX

Indian ganjus think of themselves as Israel living in a fools paradise. Even Israel is not stupid to put themselves in a predicament as India has. Somehow Modi gandoo has managed to make enemies out of the best of friends and is surrounded on all sides by hostile neighbors.

Neither is India in the league of Israel nor is China/Pakistan in the league of these failure Arabs. In the even of a 4 front war. Pakistan & China would decimate New Delhi in a matter of hours and cherry pick which lands to occupy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

IAU said:


> so you're pakistani, pretending to be an indians, no indian talk to divide Kashmir between China and Pakistan, and spreading false rumors that at ladakh there were 200 indian soldiers had been killed, when news were started to circulate more than 20 indian soldiers being killed from page 100 on this thread


Have you heard the leaked phone call of Congress politician??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274017350979813376
Chinese/Pakistanis please take note... Even the South Indian commies will take our side against these North Indian facist occupiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

atya said:


> Have you heard the leaked phone call of Congress politician??


What are you smoking, i don't understand???, is you trying to say that @HalfMoon is the Indian National Congress supporter?? and Congress want to divide Kashmir between Pakistan and China???


----------



## KaiserX

Our goal should be a weakened India. This is a first good step towards that. Pakistan- China should jointly step up operations along the LOC/LAC/IB. Move the escalation ladder up to something along the lines of drone strikes.

Time and time again we have seen modi not willing to go up the escalation ladder. We should take this to our full advantage and turn India into a banana state where their soldiers are killed by neighbors on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

52051 said:


> Everyone know the only tough organ of you is your big mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

KaiserX said:


> Our goal should be a weakened India. This is a first good step towards that. Pakistan- China should jointly step up operations along the LOC/LAC/IB. Move the escalation ladder up to something along the lines of drone strikes.
> 
> Time and time again we have seen modi not willing to go up the escalation ladder. We should take this to our full advantage and turn India into a banana state where their soldiers are killed by neighbors on a daily basis.


You return to Pakistan first before starting the war/escalation with India. War is not a video game, lot of people will loose life. It is not possible to redraw maps with nuclear missile. May be little here and there. for that it is not worth.


----------



## Ultima Thule

SuperStar20 said:


> You return to Pakistan first before starting the war/escalation with India. War is not a video game, lot of people will loose life. It is not possible to redraw maps with nuclear missile. May be little here and there. for that it is not worth.


We never invaded India in our History but you did in the past, basically you're the warmongering country
AND BIGGEST MESS/THREAT FOR THE PEACE FOR THE SUBCONTINENT AND THE REGION
JAY TERRORIST HIND

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KaiserX

SuperStar20 said:


> You return to Pakistan first before starting the war/escalation with India. War is not a video game, lot of people will loose life. It is not possible to redraw maps with nuclear missile. May be little here and there. for that it is not worth.



Unless you are living in Lala land your country has been at war with Pakistan since 1947. What Kashmiris in India see under your occupation is testament to that. Go visit the Kashmir Valley yourself and see with your own eyes. Think to yourself with your own brain why does everyone of India's neighbors including your own Hindu/Buddhish brethren have a grudge against you atm?

No one is talking about nuclear weapons. Both sides can achieve certain objectives without escalating to an all out war. We are not living in the 70s anymore, todays warfare is limited, swift, informational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

IAU said:


> What are you smoking, i don't understand???, is you trying to say that @HalfMoon is the Indian National Congress supporter?? and Congress want to divide Kashmir between Pakistan and China???


Nope


----------



## serenity

KaiserX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274017350979813376
> Chinese/Pakistanis please take note... Even the South Indian commies will take our side against these North Indian facist occupiers



I hope we can split India up. South Indians who have in history less to do with northern wars and more trade with China from sea and sharing of culture is something better. If south Indian states become another union country and have reasonable cooperative politicians and educated people, then we can progress and talk things through. Dealing with BJP stupidity is difficult and sometimes only tool is a gun since they only offer this line of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

atya said:


> Nope


So please explaine what do you mean???


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

52051 said:


> I think you have not closed your loudmouth much, so how could you say you not even open your mouth?
> 
> Everyone know the only tough organ of you is your big mouth.



That is one of two organs of Indians which is overactive. The other is used for defecating in the streets.

Spicy vegetarian food is not good for the digestive system. It is quite a shame with all the cows running around in India and dying of thirst.

Indian Muslims were making good use and money off of that, but RSS lynch mobs put an end to it.


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> so you're pakistani, pretending to be an indians, no indian talk to divide Kashmir between China and Pakistan, and spreading false rumors that at ladakh there were 200 indian soldiers had been killed, when news were started to circulate more than 20 indian soldiers being killed from page 100 on this thread



I am fine changing my flag if that is what @mods want me to do.

@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## letsrock

Modi declared today that chinese did not enter indian terriority 

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...kh-standoff/story-QGgGUyL3sVRYB7mp3Y8bBI.html

So he is blaming his own army for deaths.


----------



## KaiserX

letsrock said:


> Modi declared today that chinese did not enter indian terriority
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...kh-standoff/story-QGgGUyL3sVRYB7mp3Y8bBI.html
> 
> So he is blaming his own army for deaths.



Indian Army couldn't run fast enough...they all ran off a cliff "tooo escap deee roothless deafsquod"


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> I am fine changing my flag if that is what @mods want me to do.
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha


So you admitting you're Pakistani not Indian???


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The best CLIP of the day.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273206201485058067*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

IAU said:


> What are you smoking, i don't understand???, is you trying to say that @HalfMoon is the Indian National Congress supporter?? and Congress want to divide Kashmir between Pakistan and China???


I think half moon is a pro-Pakistan Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> So you admitting you're Pakistani not Indian???



Do you have comprehension issues?


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> Do you have comprehension issues?


No false flagger, you indirectly accepting that you're not Indian but Pakistani


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> No false flagger, you indirectly accepting that you're not Indian but Pakistani



LoL I can also call you an Indian but that is not my job.

@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## rott

@HalfMoon and @IAU


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IAU said:


> No false flagger, you indirectly accepting that you're not Indian but Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

rott said:


> @HalfMoon and @IAU



Just see his eagerness to shutdown the following thread created by @SBUS-CXK 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/from-1962-to-2020-chinas-attitude-towards-india.672088/



rott said:


> I think half moon is a pro-Pakistan Indian.



Thank you. I was losing my patience with that guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

@IAU Bro, halfmoon is a Muslim living in India and he's pro-Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274033815971868672

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> Just see his eagerness to shutdown the following thread created by @SBUS-CXK
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/from-1962-to-2020-chinas-attitude-towards-india.672088/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was losing my patience with that guy.


And what is wrong for shutting down that useless thread by @SBUS-CXK 
and no Indian want to divide Kashmir between Pakistan and China and last sources saying that only 20 Indian soldiers had been killed, so you have a backup for your claim that 200 Indian soliders had been killed at ladakh
always have a honesty on your belt


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274034232126513152


----------



## Clutch

Kai Liu said:


> Hahahahahahahaha....
> This is a big big laughstock here in Chinese forums like CJDBY.NET...
> These are names of Chinese senior generals confered in 1955, try to match these names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 643054
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generals_of_the_People's_Republic_of_China#Senior_generals_(shang_Jiang,_1955)[3]
> 
> *indians are sooooo stupid to be fooled....*



Holy smoke... Are Indians not ashamed to even a small level???.. what a pathetic nation... What a looser nation!...

These people are clowns... We can invade Kashmir right now... These guys are pathetic looosers....

I can't believe how these Indians live on Bollywood illusions of grandeur...

Fake surgical strikes... Fake terror plots... Fake skin colour... Fake people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> And what is wrong for shutting down that useless thread by @SBUS-CXK
> and no Indian want to divide Kashmir between Pakistan and China and last sources saying that only 20 Indian soldiers had been killed, so you have a backup for your claim that 200 Indian soliders had been killed at ladakh
> always have a honesty on your belt



Ok bhai. whatever you say. I am not here to argue with a Pakistani.


----------



## PakSword

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273884020951187456
> Hilariously true... the SU30MKI shot down is number 12 replacement... brilliant.


This is amazing..

@IAU stay on the topic.. If you have reservations on someone's flags, please raise a complain in GHQ. There is a process of verfication.. No more accusations on this thread.. If your allegations are found true, he will be asked to change his flags. Thanks.


----------



## ThinkLogically

Loki said:


> If Chinese really loose 43 soldiers *then they will be closing into Delhi*.
> World will never know what there actual casualties are.


I had a good laugh at this. 

Dreams aside the reality is that they are silent. No other options buddy 



52051 said:


> Yes, I said I killed a million Indians and buried modi alive all by myself, and you are still in denial.
> 
> Source: internet.
> 
> No picture no video no proof needs, just a big enough mouth and only the sky is limit


he he he then without source they said 10 captives and you believed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

IAU said:


> because you have nothing to say



Arey baba chor de mujhe.


----------



## DoTell

KaiserX said:


> I can honestly tell you that it is hell on earth



God, I hate you! Why do you give us India? We already have hell! 
- Found in the diary of a British soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

IAU said:


> because you have nothing to say


bache ki jaan lo ge..


----------



## j20611

Spy Master said:


> Pure bureaucracy, twisting words to cover the half truth which actually constitutes the whole story.
> 
> "*At the moment China is not detaining any Indians".*





ThinkLogically said:


> I had a good laugh at this.
> 
> Dreams aside the reality is that they are silent. No other options buddy
> 
> 
> he he he then without source they said 10 captives and you believed it


Another source for the return of the 10 Indian soldiers that surrendered so easily to china
https://www.rt.com/news/492321-china-returns-indian-soldiers/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

HalfMoon said:


> Arey baba chor de mujhe.


Normally indians spell *Chor* as *Chod*, like they type D where we type R, wonder why you are not following the same rule...
It makes sense to me though!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

HalfMoon said:


> Arey baba chor de mujhe.


Why you spreading false rumors of 200 since 100 page



ACE OF THE AIR said:


> bache ki jaan lo ge..


Han


----------



## j20611

https://indianexpress.com/article/i...lwan-valley-soldiers-return-6465893/#comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Actually a great victory for china ,to ambush 88 Indian soldiers with 300 men of pla .I am only wondering why it will take hrs to knock down around 80 men with 300 men.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

China-India Conflict 2020
Indians killed, injured and captured.
Land captured too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rollno21

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> China-India Conflict 2020
> Indians killed, injured and captured.
> Land captured too.


Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


----------



## Trailer23

Rollno21 said:


> I am only wondering why it will take hrs to knock down around 80 men with 300 men.


Could you shed light on that figure of 300 and how you came to the conclusion that it took *that* long (hrs)...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


...well, it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## wali87

Rollno21 said:


> Actually a great victory for china ,to ambush 88 Indian soldiers with 300 men of pla .I am only wondering why it will take hrs to knock down around 80 men with 300 men.


 Your funny.

Well to begin with, the Indians believe they are a superpower and so they made an over ambitious plan to attack and take the critical position which over looks the daulat beg oldie road.

They got outsmarted by the Chinese with their obviosly superior intellects. So the PLA attacked the 88 idiots before they could make a move.
Classic case of how a wannabe hunter becomes the hunted.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## GamoAccu

Just in case any Indians say the released of 10 Indian soldiers to be fake news.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-returns-captured-indian-soldiers-142523528.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rollno21

Trailer23 said:


> Could you shed light on that figure of 300 and how you came to the conclusion that it took *that* long (hrs)...


If you search this form alone you will find how it all started .it all started with India constructing a bridge in the area ( which has been completed now while all the fighting was going on) .Chinese intervened and both parties agreed for deescalate the situation and withdraw .then the indians find a tent being errected on the area .that is when around 80 of Indian soldiers when in to stop them and burnt the tent.when the Indian men were talking Chinese with large number attacked the Indian soldiers with around 300 of it's men.they know one to one they don't stand a change and you can check the official statements from Chinese as to how long the fight lasted.


----------



## GumNaam

the most important question to ask is that was the lt. col. along with other officers & soldiers that were release, WE'RE THEY GIVEN THE FANTASHTIK TEA?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyx007

just wait and see , these all soldiers will get Indian highest military Ghan Chakar awards.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Death Professor

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


then why did your army went there? for mangoes? Yes it is their claim, now its your claim too as per Modi...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musings

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


The facts are -
China has taken massive chunk of your land
China is STILL occupying the land
China is NOT going to give the land up
China have sadly slaughtered at least 20 soldiers that your government and army should be ashamed to send them to their death
China have released your soldiers
And now Modi is saying nothing really happened. You can’t dress this humiliation up if you tried. 
Modi - desperately trying to save face but frankly it’s too late - you look like clowns

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


china said whole laddakh and anounachal is their territory  yes they did not enter in indian territory

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Death Professor said:


> then why did your army went there? for mangoes? Yes it is their claim, now its your claim too as per Modi...


They went unarmed, so perhaps they really did want to buy some mangoes in Chinese territory....unless they forgot their wallets too.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wali87

Rollno21 said:


> If you search this form alone you will find how it all started .it all started with India constructing a bridge in the area ( which has been completed now while all the fighting was going on) .Chinese intervened and both parties agreed for deescalate the situation and withdraw .then the indians find a tent being errected on the area .that is when around 80 of Indian soldiers when in to stop them and burnt the tent.when the Indian men were talking Chinese with large number attacked the Indian soldiers with around 300 of it's men.they know one to one they don't stand a change and you can check the official statements from Chinese as to how long the fight lasted.


Now you know what happens when you burn a Chinese tent alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vishwambhar

Bhai HINDUSTAN ne hamesha SHANTI aur AMAN ka saath diya hai 

Ab China apni HADDI aur PASLIYA tudwane ke liye itna utawla ho raha hai toh thik hai bhai....

HINDUSTAN uski ye khwahish puri kar dega....


----------



## grey boy 2

Mark my words, a few yrs later this special "event" will turn out to be a "Vicious Victory" for Indians just like how they manipulated the so-called "1967 skirmish?" in WIKKI from 4 PLA killed to 400 killed in a 10 yrs span and worst of all, its still counting

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rott

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in


Then why did Modi send IA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Few questions
If they were running , jumping and being hunted who fought against chinese than.
Indian claim 43 deaths on chinese side based on us intelligence report and for some reason the 1st report was from indian journalist whose unknown sources was never named.
2nd indian news channel use that news as source.
All of this seem strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Khanate

Darth Vader said:


> If they were running , jumping and being hunted who fought against chinese than.




Indian media. Sitting in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Darth Vader said:


> Few questions
> If they were running , jumping and being hunted who fought against chinese than.
> Indian claim 43 deaths on chinese side based on us intelligence report and for some reason the 1st report was from indian journalist whose unknown sources was never named.
> 2nd indian news channel use that news as source.
> All of this seem strange.


There's nothing strange about it - Indians are just lying like they always do. Chinese soldiers showed up to put a stop to their squatting, killed their commanding officer and the rest of the undisciplined mob broke and ran, falling into the river in the typical shambolic Indian manner. Case closed.

They probably pushed each other into the river in their panicked stampede. I would bet that most of the Indian casualties were self-inflicted.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## M.Bison

Rollno21 said:


> Are you sure ,Chinese claim it's their land we are in



Not chinese, Your daddy modi said that now **** off the thread.. you idiot. Get of PDF and go read your janata manatna news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

pothead said:


> Well, for winners Chinese are pretty cowed down, aren't they?
> 
> In fact Chinese govt asserted that they never had any Indian POW...
> 
> For all the bluster here, the truth is something altogether.
> The bloody nose we gave them has utterly shocked them.
> 
> From their media to their govt, not a peep.
> We know what happened, Chinese know what happened - And we all know who is quiet as a mouse and not letting the world know what happened to them



You are definitely a pothead.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rollno21

masterchief_mirza said:


> They went unarmed, so perhaps they really did want to buy some mangoes in Chinese territory....unless they forgot their wallets too.


You guys should know better when your men are out numbered by Taliban by a huge margin.



M.Bison said:


> Not chinese, Your daddy modi said that now **** off the thread.. you idiot. Get of PDF and go read your janata manatna news..


You seem hurt



Imran Khan said:


> china said whole laddakh and anounachal is their territory  yes they did not enter in indian territory


Sir ji they are moving back to the previous location .


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Rollno21 said:


> You guys should know better when your men are out numbered by Taliban by a huge margin.


All I know for sure is we wouldn't bring just our kabbadi skills to a nail-studded club fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

masterchief_mirza said:


> All I know for sure is we wouldn't bring just our kabbadi skills to a nail-studded club fight.


Still no football was played with the heads.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Rollno21 said:


> You guys should know better when your men are out numbered by Taliban by a huge margin.


Taliban's first belief is in God, second is in AK-47 lol. No fist fights.


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> Still no football was played with the heads.



Too smashed for that...


----------



## Crystal-Clear

对印度士兵小小的建议，解放军的军法禁止虐待俘虏！所以下次冲突的时候，如果受伤了，不要逃走，安心留下来做俘虏，解放军会保证你们的人身安全，也会提供及时的医疗救助，并且肯定会尽快的释放你们！这比你们受伤逃跑半路死亡要好多了！Chini Hindi Bhai Bhai!

Translation:

A small suggestion to Indian soldiers, the military law of the People's Liberation Army prohibits the abuse of prisoners! So in the next conflict, if you are injured, don’t run away and stay at home as a captive. The PLA will guarantee your personal safety, provide timely medical assistance, and will definitely release you as soon as possible! This is much better than being injured and running away halfway to death! Chini Hindi Bhai Bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

Bilal. said:


> Too smashed for that...


You must be happy about the football match then


----------



## Trailer23

*Rajdeep Sardesai*, one of the very few Indian journalist that give a clear picture and if needed disagrees with his own colleagues.

Hard to believe that this man once worked alongside a prick like *Arnab Goswami  *.





@Horus @Dubious @AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Foxtrot Alpha @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @Rocsa @waz @Aamir Hussain @PakSword

@Ahmet Pasha @aliyusuf @ARMalik @Angry Easterling @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dil Pakistan @Gryphon @GumNaam @HRK @khansaheeb @Liquidmetal @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @Safriz @Starlord @Thorough Pro @Trango Towers @undercover JIX @Verve @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> You must be happy about the football match then



You seem quite satisfied with the baseball game the Chinese played... *Smashed* a lot of home runs...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ziaulislam

Rollno21 said:


> You must be happy about the football match then


India says we behead indians all time...

You can find 20+ reports 
https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...h-such-barbaric-acts/articleshow/73205950.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Bilal. said:


> You seem quite upbeat with the smashed skulls.


Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.


----------



## ziaulislam

Still nothing happens


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.



Chinese smashed a lot of home runs... it was a baseball match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

ziaulislam said:


> India says we behead indians all time...
> 
> You can find 20+ reports
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...h-such-barbaric-acts/articleshow/73205950.cms


But you say there is no such team as bat.you deside and tell me where you stand so that I can reply


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> You must be happy about the football match then


Just a face saving by you (Indians) nothing else, in which news reported that there were 300 Chinese and 80 Indian on the clash, i mean which international media reported its tell me please, i am not talking about your (Indian) crap media

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

Bilal. said:


> Chinese smashed a lot of home runs... it was a baseball match...


Yeah must be experts to attack 80 men with around 300 of them and took hours to hit those home runs while getting dozens of their men killed or critically injured.



IAU said:


> Just a face saving by you (Indians) nothing else, in which news reported that there were 300 Chinese and 80 Indian on the clash, i mean which international media reported its tell me please, i am not talking about your (Indian) crap media


Will you take the Chinese media saying 43 of their men killed or critically injured


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah must be experts to attack 80 men with around 300 of them and took hours to hit those home runs while getting dozens of their men killed or critically injured.



First convince ultra pro india Christine Fair. Even she has become tired of the BS you guys cook up. The rest of the world will be harder to BS with...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah must be experts to attack 80 men with around 300 of them and took hours to hit those home runs while getting dozens of their men killed or critically injured.
> 
> 
> Will you take the Chinese media saying 43 of their men killed or critically injured


Where the figure of 300 vs 80 in international media tell me please


----------



## Bilal.

IAU said:


> Where the figure of 300 vs 80 in international media tell me please



nazi india WhatsApp academy the spiritual successor of Goebbels.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Will you take the Chinese media saying 43 of their men killed or critically injured


where??? give me the links/source please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rollno21

Bilal. said:


> First convince ultra pro india Christine Fair. Even she has become tired of the BS you guys cook up. The rest of the world will be harder to BS with...


You guys even don't want to see what Chinese said forget about what others say .you just want to believe what you want to.not my problem


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rollno21 said:


> Actually a great victory for china ,to ambush 88 Indian soldiers with 300 men of pla .I am only wondering why it will take hrs to knock down around 80 men with 300 men.


Please provide evidence it was only 80 Indian soldiers in the melee. From my understanding ~100+ ended up in occupier hospitals. 20+ died, 10 captured and returned...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> You guys even don't want to see what Chinese said forget about what others say .you just want to believe what you want to.not my problem


Ok


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> You guys even don't want to see what Chinese said forget about what others say .you just want to believe what you want to.not my problem


Please share the source/links where the Chinese media said that China has 43 dead or injured soldiers in ladakh as well as 300 vs 80 battle????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

IAU said:


> Please share the source/links where the Chinese media said that China has 43 dead or injured soldiers in ladakh as well as 300 vs 80 battle????


Correction dead or *critically* injured per him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wali87

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.


War is never evenly matched and Indians are the last people to be talking about chivalry. Indians follow their Chankiyan ideology. I know you must be feeling helpless right? But stop crying, you guys just got your *** ha ded to you fair and square. Give your soldiers some vir chakra or whatever you guys give to your soldiers every time they come home after being smashed at the border.


----------



## Rollno21

IAU said:


> Please share the source/links where the Chinese media said that China has 43 dead or injured soldiers in ladakh as well as 300 vs 80 battle????


Why don't you search the forum ,they have been posted on this very forum


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Why don't you search the forum ,they have been posted on this very forum


you claim that you have responsibility to search 424 pages of the thread, can you fined it for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

wali87 said:


> War is never evenly matched and Indians are the last people to be talking about chivalry. Indians follow their Chankiyan ideology. I know you must be feeling helpless right? But stop crying, you guys just got your *** ha ded to you fair and square. Give your soldiers some vir chakra or whatever you guys give to your soldiers every time they come home after being smashed at the border.


I know wars are not evenly matched ,but you sign a treaty and you are expected to stick to it . They had the treaty after the fight in 67, it's well documented .they know what happens when there is no surprise



IAU said:


> you claim that you have responsibility to search 424 pages of the thread, can you fined it for me


Ok let me post the links ,let me find them


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Why don't you search the forum ,they have been posted on this very forum


I mean international media didn't said that 300 vs 80 battle, and i am sure only your crap media reported it


----------



## Rollno21

IAU said:


> I mean international media didn't said that 300 vs 80 battle, and i am sure only your crap media reported it


International media cannot confirm anything till chinese make a official claim ,first their media said ,43 of their men Are killed or critically injured then they changed to people from both sides have been killed and injured



IAU said:


> I mean international media didn't said that 300 vs 80 battle, and i am sure only your crap media reported it


Sorry mate ,I get pissed off when I see men in uniform being insulted ,they can be from any country specially here being a defence form. Sometimes I try to give it to them.


----------



## obj 705A

Dalit said:


> You are definitely a pothead.


*No one* can defeat Indian *big mouth*, with them it's up is down black is white, if you shoot down their aircraft they will say they shoot down yours without showing any pics or vids, if you kill 20 of them their media will retaliate by killing double that of yours without showing any evidence, pics, vid.
People usually make fun of India whenever Indians say they will become a supa powa, however there is one aspect in which Indians truly are a super power without any exaggeration or sarcasm, and that is their *big mouth *that can create it's own reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cranked

If we follow Indian logic, we may send our troops to indian occupied Kashmir...says Chinese analyst!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> International media cannot confirm anything till chinese make a official claim ,first their media said ,43 of their men Are killed or critically injured then they changed to people from both sides have been killed and injured


Where is the figures of 43 dead or critically injured by Chinese media, and remember i don't believes in tweet or something, troll post the links/sources



Rollno21 said:


> Sorry mate ,I get pissed off when I see men in uniform being insulted ,they can be from any country specially here being a defence form. Sometimes I try to give it to them.


So you relying in your crap media, how do you know there were 300 vs 80 battle if Chinese govt doesn't release any figure????


----------



## Trailer23

Follow up to my earlier post a few mins back. 

Valid points being raised at the BJP, but spokesperson is just...winging it.


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> Sorry mate ,I get pissed off when I see men in uniform being insulted ,they can be from any country specially here being a defence form. Sometimes I try to give it to them.



mmm... yeah... by insulting men in uniform... totally buy that...


Rollno21 said:


> Still no football was played with the heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

IAU said:


> Where is the figures of 43 dead or critically injured by Chinese media, and remember i don't believes in tweet or something, troll post the links/sources


It was a tweet by editor of global times



Bilal. said:


> mmm... yeah... by insulting men in uniform... totally buy that...


You guys asked for it ,find a post me insulting the fallen PA soldier.you can check my post in that thread I don't insult the fallen soldier I was insulting the guys mindset I was quoting


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> It was a tweet by editor of global times


And earlier reports by global times said that Chinese has no Indian POWS ad now what is the thread of this, and now tell me what is the global times credibility is now???


----------



## Bilal.

Rollno21 said:


> You guys asked for it ,find a post me insulting the fallen PA soldier.you can check my post in that thread I don't insult the fallen soldier I was insulting the guys mindset I was quoting



hmmm found it! on this thread, post #22. If you truly had that principle you would reply by doing exactly that, so...


----------



## Salza

Humiliation at its peak.

India death count perhaps over 30, 10 made captive.

Chinese nil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Rollno21 said:


> must be experts to attack 80 men with around 300 of them and took hours to hit those home runs


What exactly are you whining about? That it wasn't a "fair fight"?? Pretty ludicrous complaint really when you think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

masterchief_mirza said:


> What exactly are you whining about? That it wasn't a "fair fight"?? Pretty ludicrous complaint really when you think about it.


Sir humiliation/ face saving speak for itself sir, he didn't show the links/proofs to me that said 300 vs 80 hand to hand battle in ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuperStar20

https://www.news18.com/news/india/i...er-in-eastern-ladakh-say-sources-2677873.html


----------



## atya

Scroll up and find my post about Congress politician


IAU said:


> So please explaine what do you mean???


----------



## master_13

ThinkLogically said:


> There is a saying in the subcontinent: "Silence is acceptance".
> 
> A simple "No" from your official would be enough. But your official is accepting casualties but refusing to give the numbers, hallmark of too much inner bleeding.



China just released 10 Indian captured soldiers, LOL at 43 chinese death. Foreign media when they quote numbers, they always say "according to unconfirmed Indian media, china lost 43 soldiers". Wechat circulated there are only 5 chinese death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

The Telegraph is reporting Indian fatalities could be as high as 40.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ten-captured-indian-soldiers-released-111048625.html

The Indian Army has officially declared that 20 Indian soldiers were killed in clashes but on condition of anonymity, sources told the Telegraph this figure was 23, as three bodies were unidentifiable due to the injuries inflicted by the Chinese weapons.

The Deccan Chronicle quoted intelligence sources today, saying the actual number of fatalities on the Indian side is as high as 40, as bodies fell in the Galwan River or are buried in deep snow on the mountainside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Cranked said:


> Normally indians spell *Chor* as *Chod*, like they type D where we type R, wonder why you are not following the same rule...
> It makes sense to me though!



Valid point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

master_13 said:


> China just released 10 Indian captured soldiers, LOL at 43 chinese death. Foreign media when they quote numbers, they always say "according to unconfirmed Indian media, china lost 43 soldiers". Wechat circulated there are only 5 chinese death.


5 deaths also came from the initial India media, the Chinese reporter citied that source stupidly, some more humiliated story has been circulated and all recorded on camera/photo, if their army or government decides to talks crap, it will revealed.



IblinI said:


> 5 deaths also came from the initial India media, the Chinese reporter citied that source stupidly, some more humiliated story has been circulated and all recorded on camera/photo, if their army or government decides to talks crap, it will revealed.


It seems it wasn't even a fight, they collapsed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible

It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:

(1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down

(2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".

(3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.

(4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.

(5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## truthseeker2010

One thing is for sure, if bjp doesn't take any tangible action on ladakh, they will lose the next election for sure, these 20 lives will hurt for IA for a long time.



52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1



were indians armed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

The Indians are even more pathetic than I expected, and I heard they are supposed come from a elite unit?Seems just as tough as indian internet warriors

I was expected a repeat of gulf war if China-India war broke out, but judging by Indian's pathetic performance, I doubt it now, at least in gulf war, the US was against soldiers, not internet warriors

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PakSword

Trailer23 said:


> Follow up to my earlier post a few mins back.
> 
> Valid points being raised at the BJP, but spokesperson is just...winging it.


I asked this question from Indian members earlier.. but no one seemed to answer my question.. The areas between finger 4 and finger 8 was disputed. Previously, Indians would patrol to finger 8, and Chines used to patrol till finger 4. Indian LAC passed through finger 8, Chinese LAC passed through finger 4. 

Can Indians patrol till finger 8 now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

PakSword said:


> I asked this question from Indian members earlier.. but no one seemed to answer my question.


Why am I not surprised.

The Indian Government and Military themselves don't have a clue as to what the hell is going on.

Isn't it ironic. All year long you have the same people from the Government & Military threaten Pakistan as if they'll just walk through Wagah Border and take over Pakistan.

Now, you barely hear a peep from 'em.

Silent Mode - trying to take a page from the Chinese, but aren't able to execute the concept the right manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyx007




----------



## In arduis fidelis

For last 2 days i have been watching the shouting matches Indians so enthusiastically listen to over at Republic TV and now even in my sleep i hear GD Bakshi calling "AARRRNAABBBB AARRRNAABBBB AARRRNAABBBB".
I think i need therapy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

truthseeker2010 said:


> One thing is for sure, if bjp doesn't take any tangible action on ladakh, they will lose the next election for sure, these 20 lives will hurt for IA for a long time.



Nothing gonna happened because they have their media completely behind them. Had there been any neutrality and introspection through media, than Modi would not won with complete landslide victory last year after Feb 27 debacle. That was even bigger humiliation which they averted through lies like shooting down F16s, 350+ militants killed in fake surgical strike etc. Even now, Bakhts and their pro media is selling 43 Chinese causalities. Its just that some people are fed up of their continuous lies. After PAF bombing, onus was on IAF to strike back but they chickened out so same will be happening here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

52051 said:


> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high



How do you know they have videos and pictures? I don't know how good it would be since it was dark at that time.

I hope somebody "accidentally" leaks these videos and pictures


----------



## Salza

Trailer23 said:


> The Indian Government and Military themselves don't have a clue as to what the hell is going on.



These idiots were dreaming of disrupting Karakoram pass and open a front at GB against Pakistan. Little they thought, Pakistan and China has already worked them out. Interrupting CPEC route is major red line for Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoTell

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1



Wow this is gold Deserves its own thread. Mod should allow it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

Aspen said:


> How do you know they have videos and pictures? I don't know how good it would be since it was dark at that time.
> 
> I hope somebody "accidentally" leaks these videos and pictures



Actually most of the events in China-India border is on record, in the night you can still record videos with hand light stuff.



DoTell said:


> Wow this is gold Deserves its own thread. Mod should allow it!



Stay tunned, wait until the videos are out, and indian internet warrior will have a field day to twist that into a india victory again

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

masterchief_mirza said:


> What exactly are you whining about? That it wasn't a "fair fight"?? Pretty ludicrous complaint really when you think about it.


Find out when China wanted to have an agreement with India and what triggered the need for an agreement.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Modi gave Ladakh to the Chinese and the Chinese gave back 10 Indians!
> 
> *
> *Win-Win Deal for China...*
> 
> 
> *But now Indianness has come under enorumus pressure*... to spin it into *GreatIndianVictory*... and also play the *IndianVictimCard*... *The Chinese Death Squad*... _made pulp of 20 Indians..who with their bare hands killed 43 Chinese..._
> *
> No matter how the good Indians Spin it*...* Modi destroyed Indianness of past 10yrs!*
> 
> *No More SuperPower claims by the good Indians*... only spining fisherman's tales left!!!
> 
> *Sad Day for India and Indianness!!!*


93000 pows returned and nothing gained in return apart from few roads built by them .loss to India and victory to Pakistan.


----------



## DoTell

Aspen said:


> How do you know they have videos and pictures? I don't know how good it would be since it was dark at that time.
> 
> I hope somebody "accidentally" leaks these videos and pictures



Click on the link. Seems posted by a soldier who was there. All in Chinese. He said Chinese soldiers were injuired too, but they had better support. Live support is critical at such high altitude. Any injured soldier was immediately attended, while apparently the Indian side had no support at all. 

After the fight Chinese soldiers started to rescue them. They were so scared that some of them jumped to water even when approached by red cross personel. Everything is caught camera with photos and videos. He said the Indians will be embarrassed if they see them. Some "hardened soldiers" they are

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## Ultima Thule

Aspen said:


> How do you know they have videos and pictures? I don't know how good it would be since it was dark at that time.
> 
> I hope somebody "accidentally" leaks these videos and pictures


ever heard hand held Infrared or thermal imaging camera????


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> 93000 pows returned and nothing gained in return apart from few roads built by them .loss to India and victory to Pakistan.


Again face saving by you in the back of 71 war, it was long gone, and don't humiliate yourself further


----------



## masterchief_mirza

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1


I will pay good money for the full box set please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

DoTell said:


> Click on the link. Seems posted by a soldier who was there. All in Chinese. He said Chinese soldiers were injuired too, but they had better support. Live support is critical at such high altitude. Any injured soldier was immediately attended, while apparently the Indian side had no support at all.
> 
> After the fight Chinese soldiers started to rescue them. They were so scared that some of them jumped to water even when approached by red cross personel. Everything is caught camera with photos and videos. He said the Indians will be embarrassed if they see them. Some "hardened soldiers" they are



All of us, with the exception of Indian internet warriors/trolls, would like to the see it. However, I really don't think the video will ever see the light of day because the Chinese government is not interested in adding insult to injury. It's an almost certainty that we will allow the Indians enough room to construct a face saving narrative for their domestic audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Rollno21 said:


> that is when around 80 of Indian soldiers when in to stop them and burnt the tent.


Those 80 stupid indians must have thought they are hanuman.. what else do you expect if you burn an enemy tent? Flowers?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Salza said:


> Nothing gonna happened because they have their media completely behind them. Had there been any neutrality and introspection through media, than Modi would not won with complete landslide victory last year after Feb 27 debacle. That was even bigger humiliation which they averted through lies like shooting down F16s, 350+ militants killed in fake surgical strike etc. Even now, Bakhts and their pro media is selling 43 Chinese causalities. Its just that some people are fed up of their continuous lies. After PAF bombing, onus was on IAF to strike back but they chickened out so same will be happening here as well.



There is a difference, first they have lost the lake a tourist spot, so those who are saying nothing is lost, people will come to know soon, once the lockdown is over, second they have 20 military bodies on hand. You think IA will forget or forgive this. If the situation remains or diffuse from here Bjp is loosing big time.


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians need start getting their info from well respected and credible foreign news media before making the number claim.
*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/opinion/China-India-conflict.html





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273755453776891907

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273755453776891907


When?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273755453776891907


Not again tweets but i want news from respected medias like BBC/CNN/NYT etc etc these tweets are unreliable now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

IAU said:


> Not again tweets but i want news from respected medias like BBC/CNN/NYT etc etc these tweets are unreliable now



BBC/CNN/NYT are hardly reliable. Western mouthpieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1



Quite amusing. I would love to see a detailed documentary or something about it when some time has passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

Darth Vader said:


> Few questions
> If they were running , jumping and being hunted who fought against chinese than.
> Indian claim 43 deaths on chinese side based on us intelligence report and for some reason the 1st report was from indian journalist whose unknown sources was never named.
> 2nd indian news channel use that news as source.
> All of this seem strange.



based on us intelligence report? 

Mike Pompeo: "We lied, we cheated, we stole"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

masterchief_mirza said:


> When?


I think Chinese are patrolling but haven't captured anything yet. 

*Chinese PLA patrolling in Arunachal, time for action on the border: BJP MP Tapir Gao*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Darth Vader said:


> us intelligence report


It's b.s. reported in a tabloid called "US News", like the Daily Star in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

truthseeker2010 said:


> There is a difference, first they have lost the lake a tourist spot, so those who are saying nothing is lost, people will come to know soon, once the lockdown is over, second they have 20 military bodies on hand. You think IA will forget or forgive this. If the situation remains or diffuse from here Bjp is loosing big time.



Yes IA will forget as well. They will get embarrass further if they will go for a revenge. One can easily analyze Indian Govt statements vis versa Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> BBC/CNN/NYT are hardly reliable. Western mouthpieces.



Same media that had spread lies about WMD in Iraq.

I think this conflict is far from over, China is no mood to back down and as we speak Chinese will be taking more lands from the Indians such as Arunachal Pradesh which happened yesterday, sooner or later Pakistan may get dragged in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dalit said:


> BBC/CNN/NYT are hardly reliable. Western mouthpieces.


Ok but give rather accurate information for their goodwill as compare to these tweets which always bring sensation, and btw if this tweet is true than this news is already in world top media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

GamoAccu said:


> Indians need start getting their info from well respected and credible foreign news media before making the number claim.
> *
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/opinion/China-India-conflict.html
> 
> View attachment 643122
> *


Western news networks seem to know how reliable Indian sources are ... hence they will view Indian claims as unsubstantiated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

JonAsad said:


> Those 80 stupid indians must have thought they are hanuman.. what else do you expect if you burn an enemy tent? Flowers?


What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.


----------



## Mohsin A

Wow! This shit sends shivers down my spine. Sounds like a horror movie for the Indian soldiers. Could you imagine the horror and painful death suffered by the Indians? They literally shat themselves to the extent that some of them had to jump into a freezing river to avoid being torn a new arsehole.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.


and give me the proof of 80 vs 300 battle you fool, you come here only for troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Terry Marlo

Trailer23 said:


> Could you shed light on that figure of 300 and how you came to the conclusion that it took *that* long (hrs)...


bundfax transmission was the source


----------



## Rollno21

IAU said:


> and give me the proof of 80 vs 300 battle you fool, you coe here only for troll


Don't be an idiot search for it ,if you can't find it let me know I will find it for you.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Don't be an idiot search for it ,if you can't find it let me know I will find it for you.


its your responsibility to prove your claims not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Mohsin A said:


> Wow! This shit sends shivers down my spine. Sounds like a horror movie for the Indian soldiers. Could you imagine the horror and painful death suffered by the Indians? They literally shat themselves to the extent that some of them had to jump into a freezing river to avoid being torn a new arsehole.


Funny thing is, they would have all survived if they surrendered and were taken prisoner.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.


Do you even know what the agreement was? Modi basically ceded Galwan to us yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

sheik said:


> based on us intelligence report?
> 
> Mike Pompeo: "We lied, we cheated, we stole"


Author of that So called report is a indian dude

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

IAU said:


> Ok but give rather accurate information for their goodwill as compare to these tweets which always bring sensation, and btw if this tweet is true than this news is already in world top media



There are no reliable sources.



Figaro said:


> Western news networks seem to know how reliable Indian sources are ... hence they will view Indian claims as unsubstantiated



Thus far Western media including CNN is deep in India's rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Rollno21 said:


> What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.



You Modi disowned these Jawans and admitted they crossed to Chinese side, don't blame us for give them a proper beating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoTell

Dalit said:


> There are no reliable sources.
> Thus far Western media including CNN is deep in India's rear.



If China doesn't publish the casualty numbers, the only "reliable" sources are the Indians soldiers themselves. These brave soldiers, despite losing dozens of their men, had the state of mind to bring back some clubs that killed them, so that their commanders could take pictures and have them sent to BBC. Given how brave and smart they are, it is completely comprehensible that they kept track of how many Chinese soldiers were killed. Not one, not two, not three, but 43 to be exact. There, how can the sources be more reliable than that?!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## master_13

truthseeker2010 said:


> One thing is for sure, if bjp doesn't take any tangible action on ladakh, they will lose the next election for sure, these 20 lives will hurt for IA for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> were indians armed?



Indian had baton and metal rods.


----------



## Flight of falcon

No Chinese died.... I have countless Chinese living on my street .... ask anyone and they brush India aside as if they don’t even think of India as worthy of few words ...

Their channels are saying no one died from their side. They are only staying quiet not to embarrass india. 

remember Soccer World Cup when German coach forbid his players to score more goals to stop humiliating Brazil in final .... 

Yeah same idea here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Clutch

PakSword said:


> I asked this question from Indian members earlier.. but no one seemed to answer my question.. The areas between finger 4 and finger 8 was disputed. Previously, Indians would patrol to finger 8, and Chines used to patrol till finger 4. Indian LAC passed through finger 8, Chinese LAC passed through finger 4.
> 
> Can Indians patrol till finger 8 now?




The Indians are like fools arguing about Finger 8 or Finger 4 or Finger this and Finger that.... *All the while China gave them the Middle Finger!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sheik

Darth Vader said:


> Author of that So called report is a indian dude



That explained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1




PLA soldiers must be stunned in disbelief, watching a whole squadron of IA's Elite Mountain Division melting down like a snowman under the scorching sun. And yet, these losers are being celebrated as national heroes! 

So the psychological effect carried over from 1962 is for real.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Char

Dungeness said:


> PLA soldiers must be stunned in disbelief, watching a whole squadron of IA's Elite Mountain Division melting down like a snowman under the scorching sun. And yet, these losers are being celebrated as national heroes!
> 
> So the psychological effect carried over from 1962 is for real.



It's said that workers using steel stick fought against the indian soldiers not PLA. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rollno21

Han Patriot said:


> Do you even know what the agreement was? Modi basically ceded Galwan to us yesterday.


Yeah try me next week ,if your troops are still there .we did not allow you in a dispute between China and Bhutan which India has no claim on.here we have the claim



lonelyman said:


> You Modi disowned these Jawans and admitted they crossed to Chinese side, don't blame us for give them a proper beating


You can only do such a thing if you out number and the opposite side is not ready.give me one instance when the opposition was ready and China was ready to fight in the last 30 years


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dalit said:


> There are no reliable sources.


So all tweets and western media is unreliable to you so which one should we believe??? INDIAN MEDIA???


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah try me next week ,if your troops are still there .we did not allow you in a dispute between China and Bhutan which India has no claim on.here we have the claim
> 
> 
> You can only do such a thing if you out number and the opposite side is not ready.give me one instance when the opposition was ready and China was ready to fight in the last 30 years


STOP YOUR TROLLS OR PROVIDE THE INTERNATIONAL SOURCE NO ONE SAID 43 CHINESE SOLDIERS WERE DEAD AND 300 VS 80 BATTLE ONLY INDIAN MAHAN MEDIA REPORTING THIS CRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

IAU said:


> So all tweets and western media is unreliable to you so which one should we believe??? INDIAN MEDIA???



Chinese statemwnts have been truthful and actually China is being very humble compared to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Chinese statemwnts have been truthful and actually China is being very humble compared to Indians.


But according to Indians the Chinese aren't giving any figures to the world media


----------



## crankthatskunk

Swahney says that India is not ready to fight war with China. it doesn't have arms and ammunition to fight a war. 

He also said that the land war would be fought with Pakistan, China would not fight a land war with India. 

He said that India doesn't have good relations with any of his neighbours, including Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan and China.
We have to learn how to fight the war. It is a big issue that all the army personnel are ashamed that India Army cannot fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Unfortunately India is not prepared for peace as well.

This is how fascism is.

A perpetual state of a war within.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rollno21

IAU said:


> STOP YOUR TROLLS OR PROVIDE THE INTERNATIONAL SOURCE NO ONE SAID 43 CHINESE SOLDIERS WERE DEAD AND 300 VS 80 BATTLE ONLY INDIAN MAHAN MEDIA REPORTING THIS CRAP


As I said if you have been watching these threads you would have seen the tweet by the final times cartoon.he deleted the post but if you go to the main thread the screenshot is available .


----------



## Han Patriot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Modi gave Ladakh to the Chinese and the Chinese gave back 10 Indians!
> 
> *
> *Win-Win Deal for China...*
> 
> 
> *But now Indianness has come under enorumus pressure*... to spin it into *GreatIndianVictory*... and also play the *IndianVictimCard*... *The Chinese Death Squad*... _made pulp of 20 Indians..who with their bare hands killed 43 Chinese..._
> *
> No matter how the good Indians Spin it*...* Modi destroyed Indianness of past 10yrs!*
> 
> *No More SuperPower claims by the good Indians*... only spining fisherman's tales left!!!
> 
> *Sad Day for India and Indianness!!!*


I believe that was the deal. 10 captured Jawans would have been a real embarrassment. The media briefings were timed right after release, same with Chinese media briefing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Rollno21 said:


> As I said if you have been watching these threads you would have seen the tweet by the final times cartoon.he deleted the post but if you go to the main thread the screenshot is available .



did you just come here from Bharat Rakshxt. Where the delusional claimed that Indian artillery killed 45 Chinese. But allow the Chinese to claim landslide killed its troops.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah try me next week ,if your troops are still there .we did not allow you in a dispute between China and Bhutan which India has no claim on.here we have the claim
> 
> 
> You can only do such a thing if you out number and the opposite side is not ready.give me one instance when the opposition was ready and China was ready to fight in the last 30 years


We are still there now mate. We killed 23,why don't you come and dislodge us? Don't jump into the river this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

Han Patriot said:


> I believe that was the deal. 10 captured Jawans would have been a real embarrassment. The media briefings were timed right after release, same with Chinese media briefing.



I wonder when will India release those Chinese prisoners. If India were victorious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

faithfulguy said:


> I wonder when will India release those Chinese prisoners. If India were victorious.


Just like the F16, they will be nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> PLA soldiers must be stunned in disbelief, watching a whole squadron of IA's Elite Mountain Division melting down like a snowman under the scorching sun. And yet, these losers are being celebrated as national heroes!
> 
> So the psychological effect carried over from 1962 is for real.


I am actually stunned now too. Best mountain soldiers apparently. Fckers died from cold and sticks. Lololol. Funny how they were so scared that they jumped into freezing cold river. The remaining 10 were smart and alive. A few officers too apparently. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faithfulguy

Darth Vader said:


> Few questions
> If they were running , jumping and being hunted who fought against chinese than.
> Indian claim 43 deaths on chinese side based on us intelligence report and for some reason the 1st report was from indian journalist whose unknown sources was never named.
> 2nd indian news channel use that news as source.
> All of this seem strange.


It’s clear that this confrontation was a one sided beat down. Indians got beat down so hard that they resorted to delusional fantasies to make themselves look better.

China wont release the facts that there were no deaths. The only casualties were road construction workers. Civilians. They were injured but none died.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lonelyman

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah try me next week ,if your troops are still there .we did not allow you in a dispute between China and Bhutan which India has no claim on.here we have the claim
> 
> 
> You can only do such a thing if you out number and the opposite side is not ready.give me one instance when the opposition was ready and China was ready to fight in the last 30 years



Only fools like rss lunatics fight all day, first priority we get what we want and subjugate enemy without fight

even this case, pla did not fire one single bullet but put modi in his place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> As I said if you have been watching these threads you would have seen the tweet by the final times cartoon.he deleted the post but if you go to the main thread the screenshot is available .


Tweets are not reliable you twit some tweets by Indians are not acceptable for you because its not suit your nonsense trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shjliu

Rollno21 said:


> Actually a great victory for china ,to ambush 88 Indian soldiers with 300 men of pla .I am only wondering why it will take hrs to knock down around 80 men with 300 men.


Ambush??? face to face fight like men ! no ambush! you are a liar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Canuck786

It is worrisome time when so many with the likes of Jet Li are on your tail to hunt you down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

shjliu said:


> Ambush??? face to face fight like men ! no ambush! you are a liar!


He is just trying to face save and nothing else there were no news in international media about that bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

Mohsin A said:


> Wow! This shit sends shivers down my spine. Sounds like a horror movie for the Indian soldiers. Could you imagine the horror and painful death suffered by the Indians? They literally shat themselves to the extent that some of them had to jump into a freezing river to avoid being torn a new arsehole.



Man, 2 years later in Bollywood film version, 20 jawans killed 4300 PLAs before jumping into the river becoming martyrs


Even though reality version is modi was put into his place without wasting one single bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozranger

It seems to me the Chinese Government has implicitly confirmed that there is no death on the Chinese side on the clash with Indian Army at Galwan Valley, as spokesman foreign affairs and former diplomat to Pakistan Zhao Lijian described India's invasion as *life threatening* in a response to some reporters' questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajputana_

so chinese went whining.

What next?


----------



## Rajputana_

pkaistan surrenderes.
China surrenders
What next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1


if that were true. my 2-cent advice to the indian posters is to be still until things become clear...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> pkaistan surrenderes.
> China surrenders
> What next?


Modi surrenders. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajputana_

Han Patriot said:


> Modi surrenders. Lol


Lol, yes china


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

First, it was Pak BAT(men)...

Now, it is the Chinese death squad....

What's next? The Nepalese chainsaw killer!?!?

By the by, only BD and the Maldives will be the odd men out, for they will never be able to produce any executioners...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SuperStar20

kuge said:


> if that were true. my 2-cent advice to the indian posters is to be still until things become clear...


I think it is CCP propaganda. If they have anything like video, they will be exposed as guerrilla fighters. They have broken border agreement and rules. That is shame to any professional army. Don't fall for it. India lost 20+ people, now rules of engagement will change.


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> I think it is CCP propaganda. If they have anything like video, they will be exposed as guerrilla as fighters. They have broken border agreement and rues. That is shame to any professional army. Don't fall for it. India lost 20+ people, now rules of engagement will change.


See below

AFP: First, about President Donald Trump. Yesterday he warned that the US maintains the policy option of complete decoupling from China. What is China's view on this? Is this likely to affect the implementation of the phase one trade deal?
*
The second issue is about media reports saying that China has freed Indian soldiers seized in the recent border clash. Can China confirm this?*



Zhao Lijian: On your first question, in this era of globalization, the interests of all countries are closely intertwined. Global industrial and supply chains are formed and developed in such ways as determined by market forces and business decisions. As such, it is unrealistic and insensible to try to sever them or wish political forces would override economic law. Such practices will not help solve America's domestic problems. Instead, they will only cause more harm to the ordinary American people.

On your second question, my information is that *at present *there are no Indian personnel detained on the Chinese side.

https://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/t1790521.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Rajputana_ said:


> pkaistan surrenderes.
> China surrenders
> What next?



with Indian media, they first create the narrative to support their goals. And then they fill in the facts. They manufactured narratives and pass it as actual news for their audience to consumed.

They Indian members in here were indoctrinated by their media. Instead of attacked them, I tried to deprogram them. I would be glad to hear stories from Indian members how PDF had awaken them from indoctrination. And have they relapsed? Is Bharat Raksxxk detrimental to their recovery process? I’m certain we all want to know as we all will cheer on their success.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

Han Patriot said:


> I am actually stunned now too. Best mountain soldiers apparently. Fckers died from cold and sticks. Lololol. Funny how they were so scared that they jumped into freezing cold river. The remaining 10 were smart and alive. A few officers too apparently. Lol



A WeChat account said it was they the construction workers that did all the fighting using rocks, shovels and pipes, after the IA soldiers torched their sheds and thrashed two bulldozer drivers. PLA soldiers rushed to scene only to stop them from hurting IA personnel any further, it was then Indians started running, diving, and hiding. 

Guess the memory of 1962 is still haunting IA till this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Myth_buster_1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sounds like a movie sceen lol
> 
> View attachment 642905



@Stealth

Can you edit this and turn the helmet into IA? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Dungeness said:


> A WeChat account said it was they the construction workers that did all the fighting using rocks, shovels and pipes, after the IA soldiers torched their sheds and thrashed two bulldozer drivers. PLA soldiers rushed to scene only to stop them from hurting IA personnel any further, it was then Indians started running, diving, and hiding.
> 
> Guess the memory of 1962 is still haunting IA till this day.


Why is China not taking Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh?

Why are you waiting for the Sanghis to regain strength?

Millions are waiting for liberation.


----------



## CIA Mole

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is China not taking Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Why are you waiting for the Sanghis to regain strength?
> 
> Millions are waiting for liberation.



They need to deal with Taiwan and US first.


----------



## Dungeness

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is China not taking Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Why are you waiting for the Sanghis to regain strength?
> 
> Millions are waiting for liberation.



Too many hungry Indians to feed, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SuperStar20

Dungeness said:


> Too many hungry Indians to feed, I guess.


Well china has no hunger problem. Anything they see is food for them. They will eat anything and everything.


----------



## Dungeness

SuperStar20 said:


> Well china has no hunger problem. Anything they see is food for them. They will eat anything and everything.



Maybe, that's why they live 10 years longer than Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Canuck786

Rajputana_ said:


> pkaistan surrenderes.
> China surrenders
> What next?


Trump gets another hug from Modi despite Trump's reluctance?


----------



## SuperStar20

Dungeness said:


> Maybe, that's why they live 10 years longer than Indians.


Ok. Enjoy 10 extra years eating shit in 70+ old age.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## steelTalons

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is China not taking Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Why are you waiting for the Sanghis to regain strength?
> 
> Millions are waiting for liberation.



Every single day that passes with sanghis sitting on their asses is an embarassment to the indians. if it was something with pakistan y'all wudve launched dozens of "surgical strikes" but idhar to tumhare 2 minute silence he khatam nahi horahe..


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> Swahney says that India is not ready to fight war with China. it doesn't have arms and ammunition to fight a war.
> 
> He also said that the land war would be fought with Pakistan, China would not fight a land war with India.
> 
> He said that India doesn't have good relations with any of his neighbours, including Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan and China.
> We have to learn how to fight the war. It is a big issue that all the army personnel are ashamed that India Army cannot fight.



Sorry for killing your thread


----------



## pakdefender

20 indias KIA and indias 10 Captured and a false india claims of killing "45" .. right there is the power of the slumdog supa powa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shjliu

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.


are you there? go ask those 10 just got released men!



Rollno21 said:


> Yeah must be experts to attack 80 men with around 300 of them and took hours to hit those home runs while getting dozens of their men killed or critically injured.
> 
> 
> Will you take the Chinese media saying 43 of their men killed or critically injured


which Chinese media saying 43 of their men killed? please give me a link, TIA if I did not see a link, then you are big fat liar! again!



Rollno21 said:


> International media cannot confirm anything till chinese make a official claim ,first their media said ,43 of their men Are killed or critically injured then they changed to people from both sides have been killed and injured
> 
> 
> Sorry mate ,I get pissed off when I see men in uniform being insulted ,they can be from any country specially here being a defence form. Sometimes I try to give it to them.


you got pissed off by a fake news media? how smart are you? how typical is that in India? I always wish India can catch up to USA, China.... but now I have my doubt! please make some improvements to your education system.



Rollno21 said:


> What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.


negotiate with them, take evidence, report to the foreign department, you will understand, China want to save face, if you have all the right evidence, their will back up. in conclusion, the tent must be in Chinese territory! but those 80 men think they can burn it down without any consequence, so that is what they did! well, it backfired burn themselves. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

india will honor them medal of bravery


----------



## arjunk

Lol they're panicking and moving occupation forces to and from Dehli


----------



## manlion

SuperStar20 said:


> I think it is CCP propaganda. If they have anything like video, they will be exposed as guerrilla fighters. They have broken border agreement and rules. That is shame to any professional army. Don't fall for it. India lost 20+ people, now rules of engagement will change.



When India abrogated Art 370 , it rendered the border agreement null and void



Dungeness said:


> Too many hungry Indians to feed, I guess.



Ladakh, Arunachal Pradesh are under populated , but other non Hindi speaking states under Indian occupation need to be liberated independent countries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

India is being set up for more *** whooping and its doesn't even know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RescueRanger

Just my opinion based on what I know:

Reference above map: if you start from Leh, drive out of leh across the Hemis Monastery in Ladakh, there is a village called DARBUK, from this village starts the DSDBO road this road follows the river SHYOK, along this river is the SHYOK-GALWAN confluence, 8 KM or thereabouts is Patrol Point 14 (the location of the flash point).

The Chinese are based at the PLA HEWEITAN BASE, across the GLWAN river you have 2 chinese posts, these Chinese are building a road up until patrol-point 14 (PP14).

On the 15th there was a massive deployment of Indian troops (according to Indian Media) alongside the Indian LAC, the Indians are extending a road which is 7km from the LAC see MAP.

The Indian's demanded that Chinese pull back from the ridge line alongside the SHYOK river as the Chinese posts were overlooking the Indian ITBP Base and DSDBO road construction.

According to Indian observers "overlooking the road is problematic because you can then dominate from the heights and in theory could hinder any Indian movement into subsector-north". The Chinese dispute that the road being constructed behind the LAC is more than 7KM from the LAC as there is dirt track and not a paved road leading up-to PP14.

The Chinese according to Hu Xijin's tweet (Editor-in-chief of Chinese and English editions of the Global Times) the Chinese even agreed to a partial withdraw from this sector to decrease tensions.

Sometime leading up to the conflict an Indian Patrol which included the CO approached the LAC and demanded that the Chinese pull back, there are several (unconfirmed) reports via OSINT Tracker that at this time Indian troops burnt some tents belonging to the Chinese tents and even damaged equipment, this lead to a melee and the rest is what we see on the media.

Whilst I am here I am just going to leave this video here to show the "mentality" of the Indian "think-tanks" and politicians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272905220046106624
Indian twitterati and nationalistic media are having a full blow mental breakdown, the past few days have been interesting to watch, the Indian's were relying on neighbours to "back them up" in theire verbal sabre rattling against the Chinese.

Sadly for them this has not come to fruition, much to the frustration of the MODI government, hence the muted response.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ighbors-silent-as-india-china-tensions-simmer

Now if you read any international news from the likes of CNN or CNBC or even the Guardian where the staff are predominately Indian, the "Chinese" are being made to look the bad guy in all this. Whereas the above map which is an INDIAN map and the narrative provided clearly shows that Indian's escalated the situation at the border and that the Chinese gave a befitting reply.

That said, whilst I am here I will just say, please lets remain professional and lets not sully the memory of fall soldiers, no matter which side they are on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273829922964791297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hualushui

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.


Indians like to use fake news to satisfy their hypocritical self-esteem and soothe their wounded hearts



Rollno21 said:


> Why don't you search the forum ,they have been posted on this very forum


Indian fake news?



Rollno21 said:


> Find out when China wanted to have an agreement with India and what triggered the need for an agreement.
> 
> 
> 93000 pows returned and nothing gained in return apart from few roads built by them .loss to India and victory to Pakistan.


No matter what failures India encounters, Indians are still magically confident.



faithfulguy said:


> did you just come here from Bharat Rakshxt. Where the delusional claimed that Indian artillery killed 45 Chinese. But allow the Chinese to claim landslide killed its troops.


No fight
This incident is obviously a traffic accident on a motorcycle of the Indian Army, which has nothing to do with the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

pakdefender said:


> India is being set up for more *** whooping and its doesn't even know about it


India has gone into a yoga-style deep meditation mode transcending from physical world to a virtual one! There are no China, Pak, LAC, LOC, thousand years of Muslim Rule etc. there....

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272946199318818816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274223737605406721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274243483457523713

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## master_13

SuperStar20 said:


> Ok. Enjoy 10 extra years eating shit in 70+ old age.



enjoying you 10 years short starving while drink cow urine and eat cow shit.



AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is China not taking Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Why are you waiting for the Sanghis to regain strength?
> 
> Millions are waiting for liberation.



you want china to start war? what happened couple days ago was conflict, somehow you extrapolated ask china to use nuclear option of starting war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

52051 said:


> More details about the ecounter has surfaced from Chinese social networks, videos and pictures will be avaible
> 
> It seems that the Indians are even more pathetic than I expected:
> 
> (1)The so-called 8 hours fight is actually something like * ~10 min fight plus 7hour and 50 mins PLA search&rescue mission*, after the commander get killed by PLA, the indian troop is basically melt-down
> 
> (2)The PLA soldiers with red-cross tag are there to resuce indians and *the indians are so scared of PLA, such that the some of the indians jump into cold water even when they saw red-cross soldier ask them to come back*, that's why even after 8 hours PLA only manage to resuce 50 or so indian "soldiers".
> 
> (3) Most of the resuced indian "soldiers" are detained briefly then released.
> 
> (4) The situation is so fucking embrassing such that according to the PLA soldiers decribed the reactions that the indians who saw PLA there is even worse than the reaction some criminals who saw they are encircled by SWAT or chicken saw wolf.
> 
> (5) *The best part of this is: ALL THIS IS ON RECORD, WITH VIDEO ANS PICTURES*, and the PLA can release all these stuff if Indian jumps enough high
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2629073&extra=page=1


If this is true then it is actually shocking ... a country that spends 70 billion dollars + on defense each year and has hundreds of nuclear weapons would crumble like this in the face of Chinese troops

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AfrazulMandal

master_13 said:


> you want china to start war? what happened couple days ago was conflict, somehow you extrapolated ask china to use nuclear option of starting war.


If India had nukes, it would have threatened to use it.

The way it got beaten by even Nepal shows clearly that we don't have any.

It is probably a good time to escalate and take what is yours.And more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

AfrazulMandal said:


> If India had nukes, it would have threatened to use it.
> 
> The way it got beaten by even Nepal shows clearly that we don't have any.
> 
> It is probably a good time to escalate and take what is yours.And more.


nukes atr not for use they are for showcase only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Imran Khan said:


> nukes atr not for use they are for showcase only


Yes, that is why I am saying the Chinese should take over Ladakh asap.

They won't face a more ineffective army.

The rest of the world will consider China as a powerful force.


----------



## Imran Khan

AfrazulMandal said:


> Yes, that is why I am saying the Chinese should take over Ladakh asap.
> 
> They won't face a more ineffective army.
> 
> The rest of the world will consider China as a powerful force.


its true Chinese FO said whole galwan valley is now under chinese control ? i read on BBC urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

Most of Galwan valley is indeed located on Chinese side of LAC.
Any ways planet labs satellite pics from June 17 have showed to all, *no Chinese intrusion on Indian side of LAC in Galwan*

Just an hour ago PMO confirmed that attempted Chinese intrusion on June 15 was successfully foiled by India and now no Chinese intrusion on our side of LAC.

So Pakistani day dreams about China sitting on 60 sq km of Indian terriotry has gone down the gutter.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Imran Khan said:


> its true Chinese FO said whole galwan valley is now under chinese control ? i read on BBC urdu


I am talking about liberating rest of Ladakh too.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274288854623797249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

AfrazulMandal said:


> I am talking about liberating rest of Ladakh too.


man china dont want laddakh they want change positions in their favor and they did it already


----------



## truthseeker2010

silent_poison said:


> So Pakistani day dreams about China sitting on 60 sq km of Indian terriotry has gone down the gutter.



Indian lost 20 soldiers for nothing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

silent_poison said:


> Most of Galwan valley is indeed located on Chinese side of LAC.


Your statement will be further updated in a few days to (without any use of "Most of"): "Galwan valley is indeed located on the Chinese side of LAC."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rambro

Where are the usual senior members who supports indians? 

Vanished not even a slight politically correct comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ultima Thule

silent_poison said:


> Most of Galwan valley is indeed located on Chinese side of LAC.
> Any ways planet labs satellite pics from June 17 have showed to all, *no Chinese intrusion on Indian side of LAC in Galwan*
> 
> Just an hour ago PMO confirmed that attempted Chinese intrusion on June 15 was successfully foiled by India and now no Chinese intrusion on our side of LAC.
> 
> So Pakistani day dreams about China sitting on 60 sq km of Indian terriotry has gone down the gutter.


So India lost 20+ soldiers for nothing IF galwan Valley is in Chinese control what is Indians are fighting for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ozranger

IAU said:


> So India lost 20+ soldiers for nothing IF galwan Valley is in Chinese control what is Indians are fighting for


More commissions from foreign arms makers for their high ranking officers.


----------



## PakSword

The reality is:

1 - The area between Finger 2 and Finger 8 was disputed and claimed by both China and India.
2 - LAC would pass through finger 2 according to the Chinese perception.
3 - LAC would pass through finger 8 according to the Indian perception.
4 - There was a kind of status quo, and PLA used to patrol upto finger 4, and IA used to patrol upto finger 8.
5 - When they would face each other between finger 4 and finger 8, they used to show banners requesting the other side to remind about their perception. This had been going on for decades.
6 - The posts were situated behind the opposite party's perception of the LAC to respect each other's standpoint.
7 - Now IA can't patrol beyond finger 4.. that is the point where Chinese perception of LAC passes through.
8 - India has effectively accepted the Chinese perception of LAC as legit, giving up their claim.

So yes, Indians are right, the area was not their's completely.. It was a disputed area already so according to them they haven't lost anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Bogeyman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

It's a good thing the China openly declared India as a enemy - It should be forever so. Killing Indian soldiers is bad enough, doing so and taking a tactical advantage when the world, India was/is recovering from a plague from their own soil is another. Indian leadership are too soft when it comes to China. It was caught off guard due to the uncertainty of the COVID situation. Indian leadership whatever party they may be need to come to a consensus about the China issue. They played dirty, India could've been in complete ruins due to the COVID, but they planned this breach regardless. It's time to accelerate the Indian MIC, it's time to stockpile the nukes to the height of the Himalayas - and no one in the west will say a word at this point.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The Morale of Indian Army is falling rapidly.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Morpheus

Did anyone see the pic on twitter that shows more then 20 indian soldiers dead?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Morpheus said:


> Did anyone see the pic on twitter that shows more then 20 indian soldiers dead?


But world media and Indian media reports this


----------



## Morpheus

IAU said:


> But world media and Indian media reports this



I am not sure if its latest or some old one. I can count more then 30 bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Morpheus said:


> I am not sure if its latest or some old one. I can count more then 30 bodies.


Where??? Is there any pics/clips of the incident or incidents????


----------



## Morpheus

IAU said:


> Where??? Is there any pics/clips of the incident or incidents????



Its just all the bodies of the dead soldiers. A bit gore. I can DM the link, and you can see if its real or fake.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Anger mounting in Indian Military circles.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## steelTalons

Oh its from an old naxalite ambush.. i dont think theres a single authentic photo in circulation from the incident we're interested in ..


Morpheus said:


> Ok i can't figure out how to DM. Here is the pic
> 
> 
> If its not real, MODs feel free to delete it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Morpheus said:


> ....
> 
> If its not real, MODs feel free to delete it


Real or not, please do not post such pics. India has already accepted the losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

faithfulguy said:


> did you just come here from Bharat Rakshxt. Where the delusional claimed that Indian artillery killed 45 Chinese. But allow the Chinese to claim landslide killed its troops.


As I said check the main thread where the screen shot of the tweet by the global times guy was posted.poor must have been kicked for posting such a tweet that he has to delete his post



Han Patriot said:


> We are still there now mate. We killed 23,why don't you come and dislodge us? Don't jump into the river this time.


You are still in the are where you were before all this started .yeah you killed our men when we are outnumbered and pre-planned .atleast have the guys to declare your casualties.



IAU said:


> Tweets are not reliable you twit some tweets by Indians are not acceptable for you because its not suit your nonsense trolls


Global times the mouth piece of ccp and it's chief editos post is not reliable .



shjliu said:


> Ambush??? face to face fight like men ! no ambush! you are a liar!


Show me one instance in last 30 years when Chinese have fought when the opposition stood it's ground.


----------



## PakSword

PakSword said:


> A correction.
> 
> China claims upto finger 2 and India claims upto finger 8. I am going to edit my earlier comment too.
> 
> So lets understand using maps what this conflict is all about.
> 
> According to widely quoted expert by Indians, Nathan Ruser, until May, the PLA didn’t have positions within the valley, despite several kilometres being on the China-controlled side of the LAC. However, recently established Indian positions closer to the LAC, and the construction of a road to supply these positions, appears to have prompted the PLA to establish a number of significant positions and move up to 1,000 soldiers into the valley.
> 
> View attachment 643215
> 
> 
> Image credit: https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/


One correction.. The Indian positions between finger 3 and 4 were there for the past 10 years.. but Indians were expanding their positions in this disputed area that irked Chinese and they also came in the disputed area with permanent positions.



In arduis fidelis said:


> You sure this is correct? Galwan valley is up north, this the Lake area.


I am not sure if Chinese are claiming the whole Galwan valley or till their previous claim.. i.e. finger 2 only. If they are claiming whole Galwan valley, it may cause a major conflict again very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

In arduis fidelis said:


> Those are 2 very different areas
> View attachment 643219


So fingers area is not part of Galwan valley?



In arduis fidelis said:


> Those are 2 very different areas
> View attachment 643219


OK thanks for the correction.. Let me delete my previous comments.. I will update the map again with clash information.. but the information about fingers areas is correct.. The area between F4 and F8 is gone from India..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Global times the mouth piece of ccp and it's chief editos post is not reliable .


Not at all and how do you know global Times is a mouth piece of CCP their defense related NEWS is always ridiculous about the CHINESE ARMED FORCES accepted most of Chinese members here on PDF



Rollno21 said:


> Global times the mouth piece of ccp and it's chief editos post is not reliable .


Global times is not mouth piece of CCP but official govt Channel for CCP is CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

PakSword said:


> So fingers area is not part of Galwan valley?
> 
> 
> OK thanks for the correction.. Let me delete my previous comments.. I will update the map again with clash information.. but the information about fingers areas is correct.. The area between F4 and F8 is gone from India..


My pleasure removing my comments


----------



## Ali_Baba

From the Daily Mail in the UK ( it is considered to be a bit of a lowbrow rag, so take with a pinch of salt ..).

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hinese-Indian-troops-fought-deadly-brawl.html


----------



## samsara

PakSword said:


> The reality is:
> 
> 1 - The area between Finger 4 and Finger 8 was disputed and claimed by both China and India.
> 2 - LAC would pass through finger 2 according to the Chinese perception.
> 3 - LAC would pass through finger 8 according to the Indian perception.
> 4 - There was a kind of status quo, and PLA used to patrol upto finger 4, and IA used to patrol upto finger 8.
> 5 - When they would face each other between finger 4 and finger 8, they used to show banners requesting the other side to remind about their perception. This had been going on for decades.
> 6 - The posts were situated behind the opposite party's perception of the LAC to respect each other's standpoint.
> 7 - Now IA can't patrol beyond finger 4.. that is the point where Chinese perception of LAC passes through.
> 8 - India has effectively accepted the Chinese perception of LAC as legit, giving up their claim.
> 
> So yes, Indians are right, the area was not their's completely.. It was a disputed area already so according to them they haven't lost anything.


May you please recheck *point #2*: _"LAC would pass through finger 2 according to the Chinese perception."_

Did you actually mean Finger 2 OR Finger 4 ??

On my reading, I think you meant Finger 4 in order to be in line with remaining points. The Finger 2 just does not concur with the rest. Thanks.


----------



## wali87

Rollno21 said:


> I know wars are not evenly matched ,but you sign a treaty and you are expected to stick to it . They had the treaty after the fight in 67, it's well documented .they know what happens when there is no surprise
> 
> 
> Ok let me post the links ,let me find them



Well the Indian government broke that treaty the day they annexed Kashmir and made Ladakh part of their territory. China had been saying from that day on that they do not accept the new status of Kashmir. How can you pretend that the treaty exists when the Indian government themselves broke it themselves. The government’s and the world don’t follow words alone, they consider actions and then take decisions based on those actions.


----------



## GamoAccu

Latest Indians claim


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274298030011715585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

samsara said:


> May you please recheck *point #2*: _"LAC would pass through finger 2 according to the Chinese perception."_
> 
> Did you actually mean Finger 2 OR Finger 4 ??
> 
> On my reading, I think you meant Finger 4 in order to be in line with remaining points. The Finger 2 just does not concur with the rest. Thanks.



This is written by Indian favorite expert:

The third significant hotspot in Ladakh is the Pangong Tso, an alpine lake over 100 kilometres long that is bisected by the India–China border. This area is the site of the most significant divergence between New Delhi and Beijing on the precise location of the border, differing by up to 30 kilometres. A number of peninsulas (known as fingers) mark the named features of the lake, with China claiming territory up to finger 2, and India claiming territory up to finger 8 (map 7).

Map 7: Pangong Tso, showing Indian and Chinese positions and claims relative to Actual Line of Control









GamoAccu said:


> Latest Indians claim
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274298030011715585


Now wait for Indians to update wikipedia pages about the recent conflict.. After 10 years, wiki will be showing 20 Indians and 200 Chinese KIAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> update wikipedia pages


Why can't China do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Why can't China do it?


I think because of less number of English speaking people.

India has a large population that can speak and write good English.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bogeyman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Why can't China do it?


Good question. 

Then my question: Who own and control Wikipedia?

Do you really believe that China will prevail there to explain its position ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raja786

Just got a indian army video beaten and dieing soldiers, they are crying and screaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

samsara said:


> Good question.
> 
> Then my question: Who own and control Wikipedia?
> 
> Do you really believe that China will prevail there to explain its position ???


Have you seen 27th Feb page on Wiki. It states result as inconclusive. I really dont know what counts as conclusive Victory for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

PakSword said:


> This is written by Indian favorite expert:
> 
> The third significant hotspot in Ladakh is the Pangong Tso, an alpine lake over 100 kilometres long that is bisected by the India–China border. This area is the site of the most significant divergence between New Delhi and Beijing on the precise location of the border, differing by up to 30 kilometres. A number of peninsulas (known as fingers) mark the named features of the lake, with China claiming territory up to finger 2, and India claiming territory up to finger 8 (map 7).
> 
> Map 7: Pangong Tso, showing Indian and Chinese positions and claims relative to Actual Line of Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait for Indians to update wikipedia pages about the recent conflict.. After 10 years, wiki will be showing 20 Indians and 200 Chinese KIAs.



Show me the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

raja786 said:


> Way to go.



I don't think is real. The car honking and the outfit don't match in the terrain in Galwan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raja786

GamoAccu said:


> I don't think is real. The car honking and the outfit don't match in the terrain in Galwan valley


By the looks it seems they brought them down to get help. The terrain seems all fit to me also guy is saying ambulance is coming and they are coming for backing. Horn must be from one of those coming indian army vehicles. Fail to understand what's not real Beating you mean?


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274187921621319680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274188654865338368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274189234941734913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274189901538287617

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274189984556126208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274191683505098753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274192112955781121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274193198433177608

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lonelyman

lonelyman said:


> Man, 2 years later in Bollywood film version, 20 jawans killed 4300 PLAs before jumping into the river becoming martyrs
> 
> 
> Even though reality version is modi was put into his place without wasting one single bullet




here we go, number changed again to 18 this time in this version of Bollywood script, 


*indian troops unleashed a reign of terror, unheard of in modern multistory history*


*that's why PLA captured 10 of them*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274289078507167744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> As I said check the main thread where the screen shot of the tweet by the global times guy was posted.poor must have been kicked for posting such a tweet that he has to delete his post
> 
> 
> You are still in the are where you were before all this started .yeah you killed our men when we are outnumbered and pre-planned .atleast have the guys to declare your casualties.
> 
> 
> Global times the mouth piece of ccp and it's chief editos post is not reliable .
> 
> 
> Show me one instance in last 30 years when Chinese have fought when the opposition stood it's ground.


Of course, we had always stood by our policy, inside our claim line. In 1962,we conquered even more land and advanced even deeper into Kashmir, but out of respect of our borders, retreated back to current line. India the sneaky bastrd not us, you took our leniency for granted, and now we gave you one nice spank n whole country is panicking like clowns. Lolol

There are only 3 confirmed facts:
1) 23 dead Indians(dead commander)
2) 10 captured Indian(officers too)
3) Modi making a pussy statement

So what are you gonna do? Lolol. I see all the numbskulls at BR talking about brave Jawans here and there, we knew they fled by jumping into the river like cowards and died of hypothermia, the 10 who survived surrendered and were given food and tea, fantastic tea btw. Lololol

A month ago, Indians were saying Chinese can't fight war, single kid bla bla bla. Now the whole world is seeing frontpage news 23 dead Indians and 10 captured. That's the biggest embarrassment since 1962 mate. Its gonna scar you emotionally for generations to come. Now, you can choose to create fictional Indians killing 43 Chinese with no confirmation or you can accept the fact and grow a pair of balls. Brave Jawan my ***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

93k stories you always carry in your pocket . This is 2020 world is seeing your poker face . Rather answering here better to calm down your own war mongreing nation 







Rollno21 said:


> Find out when China wanted to have an agreement with India and what triggered the need for an agreement.
> 
> 
> 93000 pows returned and nothing gained in return apart from few roads built by them .loss to India and victory to Pakistan.


----------



## raja786

Any reasons for post delete?


----------



## Kylin

It's easy to tell who's lying. Indians initiate another incursion into the Chinese side of LAC, and got their arses handed to them. Now they are claiming that China set up a trap for them, on the Chinese side, and somehow, while majority of their high ranking officers were killed or captured, the brave Indians still managed inflict more damage to the Chinese.

To be honest, Chinese side didn't expect the 17 injured Indians to die so to defuse the situation, the Chinese side has being keeping our casualties quiet and letting the Indians save their face. But, it seems that Indians didn't take the hint and instead interpret it as a showing of weakness. In Chinese there is a saying: "求锤得锤”. It basically means "if you ask for it, you will get it." So my Indian friends, you can keep pushing your unconfirmed, self-congratulating narratives, you might just get the truth out of the Chinese government, just may not be the truth you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

raja786 said:


> Any reasons for post delete?


Very old video. Also such videos and posts are not allowe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274023080822702086

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Dungeness

samsara said:


> May you please recheck *point #2*: _"LAC would pass through finger 2 according to the Chinese perception."_
> 
> Did you actually mean Finger 2 OR Finger 4 ??
> 
> On my reading, I think you meant Finger 4 in order to be in line with remaining points. The Finger 2 just does not concur with the rest. Thanks.



Finger 2 was reached by PLA in 1962, lies on so called "1962 Line".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Considering the Chinese lost 43 of their own men in hand to hand combat 

So much for Chinese martial provess

They can’t win even when they outnumbered us 6 to 1 and are now too much of a chicken to acknowledge their dead

Even US says Chinese dead number more than 35


----------



## LKJ86

Just two people of PLA were seriously wounded, and no one was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Just two people of PLA were seriously wounded at the clash, and no one was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## Hindu_Kush

Archie said:


> Considering the Chinese lost 43 of their own men in hand to hand combat



Haye Ram don't be a Hinduphobe by downplaying the Chinese deaths at the hands of our 56 inch chested Brahmin jawans!!! My Yogi told me Chinese lost 430 men in hand to hand combat!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Chinese with their improvised weapons were able to kill 20 will Indians with bare hand or weapons taken by them 43. And soldiers jumps in the frozen river. And Indian soldiers still surrender. Wth is happening am I missing something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

PakSword said:


> I think because of less number of English speaking people.
> 
> India has a large population that can speak and write good English.



More importantly, Indians are living in a more "Spiritual World" where a fact can be freely interpreted and defined.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Sun Tzu VS Chanakya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

Apologies if this was posted earlier


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274299110296780800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Archie

LKJ86 said:


> Just two people of PLA were seriously wounded, and no one was killed.



PLA is too cowardly to acknowledge their dead
Just like CCP is too cowardly to acknowledge their real COVID-19 numbers
Most independent sources put PLA DEAD between 35-40


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A GREAT example of living in a fantasy world, oh Indians when will you grow up !

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274376698633564160*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Archie said:


> Most independent sources put PLA DEAD between 35-40


Name them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindu_Kush

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> And soldiers jumps in the frozen river.



The Bihari goons who died were so frightened by the Chinese soldier's big scary sticks, they didn't just jump into a river, they jumped off cliffs. This is what happens when you send weak, malnourished soldiers who think they'll get reincarnated after death like in a video game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

later on when Chinese were hungry they ate the Indians for dinner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

ye wala nasha karna ha .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274120458061918208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baconlover

baconlover said:


> source: Indian Media ?
> 
> WORTHLESS garbage





sheik said:


> That explained



they are swarming out in force.
This is one area China really needs to ramp up: International propaganda. but then again the BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-in English has always been Indian specialty.


Now, mark my words - there will be incidents of the Chinese-looking north-east people of India getting attacked/lynched by the infantile, idiotic (hindooo) mobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sheik

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah I am it too 300 men to know down around 80 men taking hours.i upbeat because I know the results when in it's evenly matched.



What's your problem with PLA outnumbering IA there even if that's true?
Moving your troops smartly to outnumber your enemy in a battle is art of war.
Even if you have fewer soldiers in total you can still beat your enemy in battles with local number advantage, and achieve final victory by accumulation.
That's how PLA beat KMT that had 8 million soldiers at 1945 and drove them to Taiwan only in 3-4 years.
IA has a size close to PLA and has a much smaller land (1/3 of China) to defend.
At the border with China IA has much more soldiers than PLA.
And you complained you did not have enough people to face PLA's in a confrontation? 
It's a shame on IA that they were outnumbered when facing PLA!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

aziqbal said:


> later on when Chinese were hungry they ate the Indians for dinner


No, we gave them to our dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

Archie said:


> PLA is too cowardly to acknowledge their dead
> Just like CCP is too cowardly to acknowledge their real COVID-19 numbers
> Most independent sources put PLA DEAD between 35-40



So IA killed at least twice as many PLA soldiers, and then they had to jump to the freezing cold river to celebrate victory with their CO killed and at least 10 soldiers captured? 

PLA has all photo proof and they were nice enough not releasing that to further humiliate IA and Modi.
You can believe whatever you want to believe. But to convince others you must show some proof other than your illusions and big mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

Archie said:


> PLA is too cowardly to acknowledge their dead
> Just like CCP is too cowardly to acknowledge their real COVID-19 numbers
> Most independent sources put PLA DEAD between 35-40


bro we heard china have washed indian army ??????? its true ?
suna hai china ne achi dhulai ki hai india ki ????? sach hai kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rollno21

sheik said:


> What's your problem with PLA outnumbering IA there even if that's true?
> Moving your troops smartly to outnumber your enemy in a battle is art of war.
> Even if you have fewer soldiers in total you can still beat your enemy in battles with local number advantage, and achieve final victory by accumulation.
> That's how PLA beat KMT that had 8 million soldiers at 1945 and drove them to Taiwan only in 3-4 years.
> IA has a size close to PLA and has a much smaller land (1/3 of China) to defend.
> At the border with China IA has much more soldiers than PLA.
> And you complained you did not have enough people to face PLA's in a confrontation?
> It's a shame of IA that they were outnumbered when facing PLA!


Duh,you dint even understand my post and replying to it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> bro we heard china have washed indian army ??????? its true ?
> suna hai china ne achi dhulai ki hai india ki ????? sach hai kya ?


It was a ice bucket challenge..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Archie

Imran Khan said:


> bro we heard china have washed indian army ??????? its true ?
> suna hai china ne achi dhulai ki hai india ki ????? sach hai kya ?



Chinese khud dhul gaye
Jo 100 jawano sey ladne ke liye 600 bhejte hai in aur fir bhi pit Jaate hai unhe kya kahe
As per US intelligence China lost 35 soldiers and are now too ashamed to acknowledge their numbers 
Even PA is braver than Chini fauj
They would probably have sent 150 soldiers and would not require mental therapy after discharge from hospital like some Chinese soldiers

Like I said
Use Google not Baidu


----------



## Imran Khan

Archie said:


> Chinese khud dhul gaye
> Jo 100 jawano sey ladne ke liye 600 bhejte hai in aur fir bhi pit Jaate hai unhe kya kahe
> As per US intelligence China lost 35 soldiers and are now too ashamed to acknowledge their numbers
> Even PA is braver than Chini fauj
> They would probably have sent 150 soldiers and would not require mental therapy after discharge from hospital like some Chinese soldiers
> 
> Like I said
> Use Google not Baidu


no pics no videos ? any documentation prove ? after all some indians soldiers come back alive they must have mobiles that night . they fight 6 hours there .US intelligence wali baat bus hawa main urti hoi cheez hai yaar . koi solid cheez lao .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Slick

Archie said:


> Considering the Chinese lost 43 of their own men in hand to hand combat
> 
> So much for Chinese martial provess
> 
> They can’t win even when they outnumbered us 6 to 1 and are now too much of a chicken to acknowledge their dead
> 
> Even US says Chinese dead number more than 35



Are you actually being satirical or do you actually believe the 43 number? Because if you're actually serious, then you're delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

*Surrender Modi* admits defeat...


----------



## twocents

PakSword said:


> I think because of less number of English speaking people.
> 
> India has a large population that can speak and write good English.



That may be true but only to a very small extent. We are not obsessed with Indians at all. We have bigger and better things to worry about than India. For decades China has been content with leaving things where they are along LAC as long as Indians don't get out of line. Chest-thumping aside, Indians know they can't take on China head-on. The nature of Indians is such that they'll keep probing and pushing to see what they can get away with. On confronted though they'll fall to the ground, howling to the high heavens that they've been victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## baconlover

aziqbal said:


> later on when Chinese were hungry they ate the Indians for dinner



In a cannibal village in the heart of Africa, the wife of the chief head-hunter went to the local butcher’s shop in search of a choice rib for her husband’s dinner.

Inspecting the goods, she asked the butcher, “What is that one?” The butcher replied, “That is an American — seventy cents a pound.”

Well, then what about that one?” asked the woman. The butcher replied, “That is an Italian — ninety-five cents a pound. He is a little spicy.”

“And,” asked the woman, “what about that one there in the corner?” “He is an Indian,” replied the butcher. “two dollars a pound.”

The woman gasped, “Two dollars a pound? What makes him so expensive?”

“Well, lady,” the butcher replied, “have you ever tried cleaning an Indian?”

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*PLA drills pontoon bridge building, may help them in Ladakh!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274236620221190150*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## q12093487q

Archie said:


> Chinese khud dhul gaye
> Jo 100 jawano sey ladne ke liye 600 bhejte hai in aur fir bhi pit Jaate hai unhe kya kahe
> As per US intelligence China lost 35 soldiers and are now too ashamed to acknowledge their numbers
> Even PA is braver than Chini fauj
> They would probably have sent 150 soldiers and would not require mental therapy after discharge from hospital like some Chinese soldiers
> 
> Like I said
> Use Google not Baidu


I have to remind you my indian friend ，you should be very glad that no main-stream voices in the world believe your nonsense and china right now is busy dealing with US.Otherwise china will have no choice but to publish all the photos and videos of this battle which could put Indians to a very awkward position

PLA were prepared very well，*we had recorded everything about this battle from the beginning to the end* .We have these things which can show the world in anytime, Indian troops knew it ，Modi also knew it. If these photos and videos “*accidentally*” leaked to the internet that would be doing huge damage to the public image of Modi .That's why he is trying to cool down this situation.*And right now China‘s main rival is US not India*，So both side decide to settle this on table instead of fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272783941506928640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791814836236288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272926793889050624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272925361047834624
> Indian Army official statement



*No sympathies, Modi admits they crossed to China territory,

who do you say to people broke into your house in the middle of night and try to burn your house?

Please go back? 

Force is the only legal moral option now, they deserve what's coming

No sympathies*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Listen to this clown...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

twocents said:


> That may be true but only to a very small extent. We are not obsessed with Indians at all. We have bigger and better things to worry about than India. For decades China has been content with leaving things where they are along LAC as long as Indians don't get out of line. Chest-thumping aside, Indians know they can't take on China head-on. *The nature of Indians is such that they'll keep probing and pushing to see what they can get away with.* On confronted though they'll fall to the ground, howling to the high heavens that they've been victim.



Yes，IA and ITBP have been creeping into Chinese territory inch by inch for decades, just like they did before 1962. The zombie from the era of legendary "Forward Policy". PDF Indian members have been glorifying this lowly sneaky behavior as "*aggressive patrolling*". 

Guess Indians will behave for a while now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## q12093487q

PakSword said:


> Now wait for Indians to update wikipedia pages about the recent conflict.. After 10 years, wiki will be showing 20 Indians and 200 Chinese KIAs.


Don't worry .They can edit wikipedia whatever they want but we have recorded everything ,will publish some photos and videos in the right time.
Right now we are busy dealing with US and India is not our priority

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

q12093487q said:


> I have to remind you my indian friend ，you should be very glad that no main-stream voices in the world believe your nonsense and china right now is busy dealing with US.Otherwise china will have no choice but to publish all the photos and videos of this battle which could put Indians to a very awkward position
> 
> PLA were very prepared ，*we had recorded everything about this battle from the beginning to the end* .We have these things which can show the world in anytime, Indian troops knew it ，Modi also knew it. If these photos and videos “*accidentally*” leaked to the internet that would be doing huge damage to the public image of Modi .That's why he is trying to cool down this situation.*And right now China‘s main rival is US not India*，So both side decide to settle this on table instead of fighting.




I actually found pics of 2 indian cssualities.. @rott @grey boy 2

@rott il delete them soon

View attachment 643330
View attachment 643331

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## q12093487q

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I actually found pics of 2 indian cssualities.. @rott @grey boy 2
> 
> @rott il delete them soon
> 
> View attachment 643330
> View attachment 643331



Pls delete them，show these soldiers some respect .Indians are very fragile right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

q12093487q said:


> Pls delete them，show these soldiers some respect .Indians are very fragile right now


You dont know these people like we do.

From gangraping entire villages to torturing and mutilating Pak troops and going as far as returning POWs after 5 decades broken, tongue cut and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UniverseWatcher



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## q12093487q

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You dont know these people like we do.
> 
> From gangraping entire villages to torturing and mutilating Pak troops and going as far as returning POWs after 5 decades broken, tongue cut and more.


Well,I won't comment on things I don't know,but from PLA side I did hear the discipline of Indian army is relatively poor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Duh,you dint even understand my post and replying to it


BUT YOU'RE TROLLING AND FACE SAVING ALWAYS


----------



## Crystal-Clear

20 soldiers marwane k baad . bjp k drame .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274452991567855616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

q12093487q said:


> Well,I won't comment on things I don't know,but from PLA side I did hear the discipline of Indian army is relatively poor


Have proof of it. Both video and images...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Dungeness said:


> More importantly, Indians are living in a more "Spiritual World" where a fact can be freely interpreted and defined.


Well that's the practice of hinduism for you. No morals, no ethics. Facts are pov, bald lies 'sources' and reports. Throw in fluff words like cosmos and you have a recipe for unbridled lunacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## obj 705A

LKJ86 said:


>


LMAO is that a JoJo reference!







LKJ86 said:


>


that is gonna leave a mark. 
_______________________________
now I understand why Chinese soldiers are reluctant to even leak the videos they took, if these videos which look like they came straight out of a horror movie reach the Indian public, then the entire Indian nation would become so enraged that massive mobs would storm the Chinese embassy & excute the ambassador. 
if the Chinese do want to leak the videos then all Chinese citizens in India including the ambassador would need to be evacuated before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

obj 705A said:


> LMAO is that a JoJo reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is gonna leave a mark.
> _______________________________
> now I understand why Chinese soldiers are reluctant to even leak the videos they took, if these videos which look like they came straight out of a horror movie reach the Indian public, then the entire Indian nation would become so enraged that massive mobs would storm the Chinese embassy & excute the ambassador.
> if the Chinese do want to leak the videos then all Chinese citizens in India including the ambassador would need to be evacuated before that.


I have 3, but taken by indians themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## master_13

Rollno21 said:


> Why don't you search the forum ,they have been posted on this very forum



and has been debunked multiple times.



IAU said:


> Please share the source/links where the Chinese media said that China has 43 dead or injured soldiers in ladakh as well as 300 vs 80 battle????



that's guys bullshiting. China never confirmed Chinese death number, chinese government said it will not release chinese death number "in order not to escalate situation with India further", tells you who lost more people. Wechat circulate china didn't lose any men, just injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pseudonym

UniverseWatcher said:


> Listen to this clown...



This is gold. Best 28 minutes of my day 
This guy is a serious contender for the position of COAS of the indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

I think 2 things are now final.
1. Indian army has applied buildup right need to Chinese now and every Indian knows it.(Thanks to media coverage/ satellite photos) From now on any Chinese action to capture further land will lead to war.
Why ? Because no leader BJP/ Congress would wanted to be seen as giving away land. It would be a suicide and will make sure they don't come back to power next 10-20yrs.
2. This will be the final border between India/ China. As both armies have created solid structures to house soldiers permanently along the whole border.

So unless any1 wants war, there going to be no changing borders. Now it will depend weather the border would be like pak where both soldiers die needlessly daily (knowing fully well that not an inch will be changed)

Or they go back to previous uneasy state, keep fighting with bats and banners but don't fire any bullets.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Archie said:


> Chinese khud dhul gaye
> Jo 100 jawano sey ladne ke liye 600 bhejte hai in aur fir bhi pit Jaate hai unhe kya kahe
> As per US intelligence China lost 35 soldiers and are now too ashamed to acknowledge their numbers
> Even PA is braver than Chini fauj
> They would probably have sent 150 soldiers and would not require mental therapy after discharge from hospital like some Chinese soldiers
> 
> Like I said
> Use Google not Baidu



Unnamed US intel official speculations? On an unknown raking blog lol.


----------



## steelTalons

Teacher ka ye hal ha to students kis level p honge ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hualushui

Archie said:


> PLA is too cowardly to acknowledge their dead
> Just like CCP is too cowardly to acknowledge their real COVID-19 numbers
> Most independent sources put PLA DEAD between 35-40


Mental victory


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 643263
> View attachment 643264
> View attachment 643265
> View attachment 643266
> View attachment 643267
> View attachment 643268
> View attachment 643269
> View attachment 643270
> View attachment 643271
> View attachment 643272
> View attachment 643273



Lol. Totally accurate.


----------



## Imran Khan

*all these past days you will never see one of these dogs barking china . they are here to bark pakistan only. they are mum on father china .*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sur

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 643270



So this practice did come in handy for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266414243454365699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274209063254065152

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faithfulguy

hualushui said:


> Mental victory



the world should accept moral and spiritual victory from India. This way, they would feel better about their successes and stop agitate their neighbors.


----------



## manlion

Modi politises dead soldiers to garner Bihari votes

*Army Indian but PM Modi stokes regional pride
Every Bihari is proud: Modi
*
Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday said while launching a job scheme for the poor that “when I’m speaking to the people of Bihar, I will say the valour was of Bihar Regiment — every Bihari is proud of it”.

“The country is proud of the sacrifice made by our brave soldiers in Ladakh. Today, when I’m speaking to the people of Bihar, I will say the valour was of Bihar Regiment — every Bihari is proud of it. I pay tribute to the brave soldiers who laid down their lives for the nation,” Modi said while launching the Garib Kalyan Rojgar Abhiyan.

The reference to Bihari pride raised the eyebrows of many a military veteran, especially since the Indian Army is a symbol of national integration and the regional label of a regiment does not bar citizens from across the country from playing a role in it.

*Of the 20 soldiers killed in Monday’s face-off with the Chinese, 13 were from the 16 Bihar Regiment but only five were from Bihar *— reflecting the army policy of having mixed ethnicities even in regiments named after regions, which are a colonial legacy. Altogether, the 20 were from 11 states, belonging to multiple units.

The slain commanding officer of the Bihar Regiment unit in the Galwan Valley, Colonel Santosh Babu, was not from Bihar but from Telangana.

Other than the five soldiers from Bihar, the dead included four from Punjab, two each from Bengal and Jharkhand and one each from Odisha, Uttar Pradesh, Telangana, Tamil Nadu, Chhattisgarh, Himachal Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh.

https://www.telegraphindia.com/indi...rendra-modi-stokes-regional-pride/cid/1782494

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274542092060987392

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hualushui

Aaloo Tikki said:


> This is the only 1 area where we defeated China convincigly.


I finally believe that the IQ of Indians is like fish, and the memory is only 7 seconds. Forget about what happened in 1962 and a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274542092060987392


their morale boost and down with in hours

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

If war happens this time, Pakistan and Nepal will join for sure. This is no longer 1962. Situstion is different now.

US has no more leverage left on Pakistan. Nepal is bitter against India.

Indians should count on 3.5 front as a matter of course. Maybe a 4.5 or 5.5 if SL and BD join the fun.


----------



## CIA Mole

Killing indians is meaningless because their lives are worthless even from their own point of view.

Shooting down iaf planes hurt them way more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oracle

This is as shameful as it gets
*Translation : *Father of deceased (died ) indian soldier recieved a call from unknow number. and asked who are you.
Father : i am father of Aman (name of soldier)
Operator : Your son is martyred and *disconnected call* right away 
Father *: *tried to callback but no answer 
Next day : another call received , you will receive dead body soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ThinkLogically

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yep. Silently smiling at your delusions.


No, silently counting their losses and silently tending (!**king) their wounds


----------



## rott

Rollno21 said:


> What would your army do if they find a tent being errected in the area after an agreement was reached to pull back.


You stupid. First get reinforcement. Will you go fight a gang of 10 with just you and one of your friend? You guys BS too much. That's your problem.

@Rollno21 liar, liar, pants on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

LKJ86 said:


> Just two people of PLA were seriously wounded at the clash, and no one was killed.



I am sure 1-2 crows got injured as well...

Hey, why are your guys not acknowledging that you had our soldiers captive?

Even after 100+ dead and over 350+ injured, CCP is shamelessly quiet.
Guess this is how dictators save their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...rder-clash-indian-minister-idUSKBN23S079?il=0


> *China likely lost at least 40 soldiers in border clash: Indian minister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MIN READ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMBAI (Reuters) - China lost at least 40 soldiers in a clash with India at their disputed border this week, a federal government minister has said, as the nuclear-armed countries remained locked in confrontation on the frontline on Sunday.
> 
> 
> China has not said anything about any losses in the hand-to-hand combat that took place in the heavily contested Galwan Valley in the western Himalayas, in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed and at least 76 injured.
> 
> *“If 20 were martyred on our (Indian) side, then there would have been at least double the casualties on their (China) side,” V.K.Singh, the minister for roads and transport, told TV News24 in an interview broadcast late on Saturday.*
> 
> Singh, who is a former army chief, did not provide any evidence to support his statement. He said China historically never accepted any war casualties including in the 1962 conflict with India.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> China’s state controlled Global Times said earlier there had been casualties on the Chinese side but did not elaborate.
> 
> *Singh said the Indian side had handed over Chinese troops who had strayed into Indian territory after the violent standoff.*
> 
> India’s defense ministry spokesman Bharat Bhushan Babu refused to comment on Singh’s interview.
> 
> The nuclear-armed Asian neighbors traded accusations on Saturday that the other had violated their shared de facto border, an area that this week became the site of their deadliest clash in half a century.
> 
> Troops remain locked in a face-off at several locations along the poorly defined Line of Actual Control, despite talks between local commanders to de-escalate.
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo has criticized China for escalating border tensions with India.


Now we know how India arrived to the 43 number LOL. If India loses X number of soldiers, then China must at least lose 2X. Looks like the guy confirmed the algorithm one of the posters mentioned earlier to calculate Chinese casualties LOL. No wonder why the Indian foreign ministry refused to comment on this ... this guy literally destroyed the credibility of any Indian reported Chinese casualties in a single statement. And where are the reports and images of the captured Chinese soldiers he is alluding to?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UniverseWatcher

??



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274321964191055872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

sur said:


> So this practice did come in handy for them!
> 
> View attachment 643367



WTF! thanks for the laugh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274608568910483458

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
Like I stated,
the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.

dozens more are permanently disabled.

More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.


----------



## PakSword

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
> Like I stated,
> the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.
> 
> dozens more are permanently disabled.
> 
> More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.



https://asianews.press/about-us/

Asia News is a media with comprehensiveness and news interpretation. We have designed the news portal in a digital platform for quick consumption – visually and socially. It is a smooth blend of pictures, video, audio and text for the best and easiest experience. We offer a straight, modern, sharp take on the world, and guides people through topics ranging from politics, policy, and entertainment, to sports, business, food and everything else that matters the readers. A competing combo of researched content, tech and distribution, we’re developing high-value digital journalism, *storytelling*, and advertising at scale. We have *started our journey from Thailand and India*, but we have already spread our wings beyond geographical boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
> Like I stated,
> the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.
> 
> dozens more are permanently disabled.
> 
> More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.



This is the news:



> The *Military hospitals *are barred by Chinese administrators for journalists. *Strictly NO for making videos or clicking Pictures*!


*
So no pictures no videos, not even the names of the "military hospitals",* just a big mouth claiming *unspecific random "military hosptials" contained unspecific random numbers of Chinese killed and/or wounded by some random india internet warriors in some random twitter
*
How about this one:

I killed a million indians wounded two million indians, all these wounded were flooded in indian's field hospitals which no news reporters are allowed, and I have multiple eye witness can confirm this, and india government still keep this as secret and remain silent about this huge humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## macnurv

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
> Like I stated,
> the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.
> 
> dozens more are permanently disabled.
> 
> More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.



Dude you need to stop smoking whatever youre smoking, its had stopped last few neurons in your already dysfunctional brain from functioning. Dont trust me, just listen to Modi. HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Well, the gist seems to be,

Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it

And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.

Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?

Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".



macnurv said:


> Dude you need to stop smoking whatever youre smoking, its had stopped last few neurons in your already dysfunctional brain from functioning. Dont trust me, just listen to Modi. HAHAHAHA



ok....HAHAHAHAHA..
Listed to him already & the CCP is already nervous.


----------



## 52051

pothead said:


> Well, the gist seems to be,
> 
> Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it
> 
> And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.
> 
> Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
> What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?
> 
> Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".
> 
> 
> 
> ok....HAHAHAHAHA..
> Listed to him already & the CCP is already nervous.



The only thing we ask you posted is a single picture of a single dead PLA soldier in this face-off, it worth way way more than the 12391830131233 random bullshits you try to flood the forum with.

If you killed 312301821 PLA soldiers as you claimed, is this just too much to ask for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lastofthepatriots

pothead said:


> Well, the gist seems to be,
> 
> Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it
> 
> And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.
> 
> Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
> What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?
> 
> Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".
> 
> 
> 
> ok....HAHAHAHAHA..
> Listed to him already & the CCP is already nervous.



you might be the first case of thc induced psychosis in history. Your prime minister has already surrendered the valley and here you are still trying to play numbers games over casualties.

This is actually the height of delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

pothead said:


> Well, the gist seems to be,
> 
> Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it
> 
> And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.
> 
> Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
> What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?
> 
> Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".



Dude, stop embarrassing yourself by posting news from tabloids..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20611

pothead said:


> Well, the gist seems to be,
> 
> Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it
> 
> And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.
> 
> Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
> What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?
> 
> Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".
> 
> 
> 
> ok....HAHAHAHAHA..
> Listed to him already & the CCP is already nervous.



If only your army was as committed to fighting harder than you are to making BS, they wouldn’t have surrendered so easily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
> Like I stated,
> the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.
> 
> dozens more are permanently disabled.
> 
> More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.


Your national mood doesn't reflect the aura of victory mate. The Indian I know would dance at the slightest 'win'. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daghalodi

pothead said:


> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/06/16/world/china-loses-landmark-wto-dispute-eu/#.Xu8mi-dS-Uk
> _*
> China spent four years fighting for market-economy status, a designation that would give it stronger footing with commercial partners while also curtailing their ability to retaliate over trade disputes.
> 
> This week, China quietly lost that battle.*_
> 
> Well well well...LOL
> 
> There goes 6 million jobs.
> Good luck to China.
> 
> Forget fighting India, you are not equipped to fight Vietnam.



Troll just changed the subject when he got exposed!! 

Pathetic Bharatis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hualushui

> [/ QUOTE] [/ QUOTE] [/ QUOTE]





pothead said:


> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/06/16/world/china-loses-landmark-wto-dispute-eu/#.Xu8mi-dS-Uk
> _*
> China spent four years fighting for market-economy status, a designation that would give it stronger footing with commercial partners while also curtailing their ability to retaliate over trade disputes.
> 
> This week, China quietly lost that battle.*_
> 
> Well well well...LOL
> 
> There goes 6 million jobs.
> Good luck to China.
> 
> Forget fighting India, you are not equipped to fight Vietnam.





pothead said:


> Well, the gist seems to be,
> 
> Everything we post is gospel, even if CCP denies it
> 
> And on top of that, anything you post is a lie, no matter how genuine it is.
> 
> Ok guys, lets bite the bullet.
> What is the official CCP stance on number of Chinese soldiers killed & the prisoner exchange?
> 
> Care to post the official CCP version and not some portal "quoting sources".
> 
> 
> 
> ok....HAHAHAHAHA..
> Listed to him already & the CCP is already nervous.


No matter what failures India encounters, Indians are still magically confident.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I have been saying this from the very first day. 

China will disclose the figures. Ok imagine this only less than 4000 people dead in China due to Corinavirus.. Lol. 

We anyway don't need the figures from them cuz we know it will never come out. When a fight takes place few people from both sides gets hurt. If China says there are 0 casualties, then you know what is cooking. Indian media and spokes person are stupid. I have no qualms in accepting that there are never any secrets kept well in any institutions. Unfortunately or fortunately, we don't know how to keep the figures hidden. Indians lost jawans but also killed the attacking Chinese soldiers... but no. No casualties with China. Lol. And guess who is still their eyes closed.. Pakistanis. The same people who are slowly being made slave through Chinese investment loans, if they can't see their own reality, how will they know how Chinese play games with figures. Anyway, the best part is.. the reality of ground at the LAC has reached the Chinese policy makers good enough. The single Child army of China is now in full radar of Indian Army. Any misadventure will result in China losing their beloved sons.


Gandhi G in da house said:


> Come out with the truth if you didn't get your *** handed to you. Guess what you did. And that's why you are quite.
> 
> Now it's too late anyway.
> 
> China will hide things coz it's humiliating just like Soviets during Chernobyl and China during the global COVID 19 pandemic. The Chinese troops fucked up big time.
> 
> China can't lose face in public otherwise even Taiwan might invade China next.[emoji38]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Galwan Valley: The soldiers killed in the India-China border clash*

19 June 2020

Share this with Facebook

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share this with Email

Share





Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
India is mourning the deaths of 20 soldiers who died in a clash with Chinese forces in the disputed Himalayan region of Ladakh.

Funerals have been held for some of those who died. They lost their lives in a fight with fists and nail-studded bats - no shots were fired.

The world's two most populous nations - with two of the world's largest militaries - have been at loggerheads for weeks along their long and contested high-altitude frontier.

Five of those killed in Monday's fight were from the eastern state of Bihar. BBC Hindi's Seetu Tewari spoke to their families.

*Aman Kumar*




"I would have rather lived in poverty eating nothing but salt and roti (Indian flatbread) than lose my son," said Renu Devi, Aman Kumar's mother, as visitors poured into the family house in Samastipur district in the eastern state of Bihar.

Aman's father, Sudhir Kumar, was still in shock.

"I got a call in the night," he said. "When I picked up the phone, they asked me who is speaking. I told them I was Aman's father. A voice told me that Aman had been martyred and then hung up before I could ask anything else. I called the number again, but there was no answer. The next morning they called again and told me his body would be sent home soon."

Aman had been married barely a year, to Meenu Devi, whose village has also gone into mourning at the news.






Media captionFunerals held for Indian soldiers killed in China Ladakh clash

Image appears to show India-China clash weapons
India-China border dispute explained in 400 words
"When he came in February, he said that he would come home soon as his father was due for a heart operation. He was now being posted in Leh. But now he will never return," Meenu said, sobbing.

His father said that despite the tragedy, they were proud of their son.

"We do not have any grudge against the government," he said. "Rather we are proud that my son has been sacrificed in the service of the country. What could be greater than that?"

*Kundan Kumar Yadav*




Kundan Kumar is survived by his wife and two young children, aged six and four.

"Around 10 o'clock in the night, there was a call informing us of his death," Kundan said.

Kundan's father Niminder Yadav is a farmer by profession but four members of his family are in the army. The family said that Kundan had called them just four days ago.

They last saw him in February, when he came for his son's mundan - a Hindu ritual involving the first time a child's head is shaved.

"We are proud of his martyrdom. We are proud that a brother from among us has shone a light on our village," said Praveen Anand, a local leader.

*Sunil Kumar*
Sunil Kumar, from Bihar's Patna district joined the army in 2002. He was married with three children.

His father was in shock - the family said he had not said a word since he received the news of Sunil's death. His brother, Anil Kumar, demanded that the government take care of the family.

"Sunil's wife is educated. She should be given a job, and the government should arrange for the education of his three children," he said.

*Chandan Kumar*




Chandan's family missed the call made by senior officers to tell them of his death. They only found out the next morning.

They were already worried, because they had not heard from him for six days.

Chandan had served in the army for two years. He was the youngest of four brothers, all of whom are in the army.

*Jai Kishore Singh*




"I got a call a month ago. He said that they are being deployed up in the mountains. If there is no cell tower there, we will not be able to talk. He said we could talk after he came back down," said Raj Kapoor Singh, Jai Kishore Singh's father.

But the call never came. Instead, on Wednesday morning, the family was told that their son was seriously injured. Two hours later, they were told he was dead.

Mr Singh said he wanted a memorial to be erected in his son's memory, and a public place to be named after him.

"My son is gone, but his memory should remain. It will help us live out the rest of our lives," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

China released 10 Indian soldiers and now Indians calculation is X2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274550357478141952

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pothead

hualushui said:


> No matter what failures India encounters, Indians are still magically confident.



instead of these useless rhetoric, why don't you post the official CCP version?

LOL....you lot don't even have one..
Goes to show what the khukris did to you lot.



Mirza Jatt said:


> I have been saying this from the very first day.
> 
> China will disclose the figures. Ok imagine this only less than 4000 people dead in China due to Corinavirus.. Lol.
> 
> We anyway don't need the figures from them cuz we know it will never come out. When a fight takes place few people from both sides gets hurt. If China says there are 0 casualties, then you know what is cooking. Indian media and spokes person are stupid. I have no qualms in accepting that there are never any secrets kept well in any institutions. Unfortunately or fortunately, we don't know how to keep the figures hidden. Indians lost jawans but also killed the attacking Chinese soldiers... but no. No casualties with China. Lol. And guess who is still their eyes closed.. Pakistanis. The same people who are slowly being made slave through Chinese investment loans, if they can't see their own reality, how will they know how Chinese play games with figures. Anyway, the best part is.. the reality of ground at the LAC has reached the Chinese policy makers good enough. The single Child army of China is now in full radar of Indian Army. Any misadventure will result in China losing their beloved sons.



looks like 16 Bihar took khukris along for the savagery...
Amply aided by Ghatak SF.

They formed into small groups and hunted them down.

First hand source, the fight was as brutal as it got,
No quarter was given,
Anyone caught was not just killed, the bodies were mutilated beyond recognition.

It was NOT chinese who entered Indian territory for the fight.
It was the other way around, boys formed teams and hunted them in Chinese territory.

If anyone is wondering why CCP is strangely quiet, one needs to check the dead bodied they took away.


----------



## hualushui

pothead said:


> instead of these useless rhetoric, why don't you post the official CCP version?
> 
> LOL....you lot don't even have one..
> Goes to show what the khukris did to you lot.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like 16 Bihar took khukris along for the savagery...
> Amply aided by Ghatak SF.
> 
> They formed into small groups and hunted them down.
> 
> First hand source, the fight was as brutal as it got,
> No quarter was given,
> Anyone caught was not just killed, the bodies were mutilated beyond recognition.
> 
> It was NOT chinese who entered Indian territory for the fight.
> It was the other way around, boys formed teams and hunted them in Chinese territory.
> 
> If anyone is wondering why CCP is strangely quiet, one needs to check the dead bodied they took away.


India has a huge inferiority complex to China. This insecurity is what drives the hyper emotional response to every incident involving China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians need to read this
https://asiatimes.com/2020/06/indias-strategic-illusions-delusion-and-hallucinations/


----------



## pothead

hualushui said:


> India has a huge inferiority complex to China. This insecurity is what drives the hyper emotional response to every incident involving China.



LMAO..

Yeah, look at the biggest statues in China.
Do you know WHO that person is and which lands he belongs to?

Your whole culture is an export from us - no wonder you lot feel inferior to us.


----------



## GamoAccu

*India Has a Public Health Crisis. It’s Called Fake News.*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/opinion/india-elections-disinformation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R Wing

pothead said:


> LMAO..
> 
> Yeah, look at the biggest statues in China.
> Do you know WHO that person is and which lands he belongs to?
> 
> Your whole culture is an export from us - no wonder you lot feel inferior to us.



Cute.



GamoAccu said:


> Indians need to read this
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/06/indias-strategic-illusions-delusion-and-hallucinations/



How can they? Anything reflecting the truth is labeled ISI propaganda.



hualushui said:


> India has a huge inferiority complex to China. This insecurity is what drives the hyper emotional response to every incident involving China.



It still makes sense with China --- because India is, in every realm, actually inferior to China (often by a large margin.)

But India also has this problem with Pakistan! Centuries of Muslim rule followed by Western colonization wasn't kind to the psyche of the average right wing Hindu today --- and then when you consider that, despite having a MUCH larger economy, defense budget, military size, population and landmass, India has not been able to invade Pakistan or even take an inch of territory in the past many decades, it fuels their complexes even more.

What you're left with is a regional "power" that relies more on proof-less antics, misinformation and Bollywood than any real capability. Because if the capability was there --- given the will certainly is with this Hindutva government --- why haven't they invaded bad old Pakistan with its weak economy and other issues? So... China really is a long shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

R Wing said:


> Cute.



I know...right?

They have thousands of statues and temples for a person from our lands & then pretend someone else is the one with inferiority complex.

I wish the Chinese posters stick to the topic at hand & the points I raised,

Why don't the Chinese forumers let us know the official CCP version of the events?
Indian Govt has given out our version....where is the CCP version?

Cat got their tongue?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274542092060987392



Pravin does not want India to get into a war, because he knows India will lose, so he is hopeful fake news that paints a positive picture for India will help lower tensions...



Pakistani Fighter said:


> "I got a call in the night," he said. "When I picked up the phone, they asked me who is speaking. I told them I was Aman's father. A voice told me that Aman had been martyred and then hung up before I could ask anything else. I called the number again, but there was no answer. The next morning they called again and told me his body would be sent home soon."



A very shocking and inhuman way of telling the family of those lost, the news of their loves ones have died. Truly shocking and sickening to me.....

We have seen the Indian goverment move dead soliders in plastic bags, and left over card board boxes and now this.... what gives in India that they treat their dead soldiers SO badly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

These bhartis are actually retarded. LMFAO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

R Wing said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> How can they? Anything reflecting the truth is labeled ISI propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> It still makes sense with China --- because India is, in every realm, actually inferior to China (often by a large margin.)
> 
> But India also has this problem with Pakistan! Centuries of Muslim rule followed by Western colonization wasn't kind to the psyche of the average right wing Hindu today --- and then when you consider that, despite having a MUCH larger economy, defense budget, military size, population and landmass, India has not been able to invade Pakistan or even take an inch of territory in the past many decades, it fuels their complexes even more.
> 
> What you're left with is a regional "power" that relies more on proof-less antics, misinformation and Bollywood than any real capability. Because if the capability was there --- given the will certainly is with this Hindutva government --- why haven't they invaded bad old Pakistan with its weak economy and other issues? So... China really is a long shot!


Probably due to religious reasons. I heard someone said Hinduism can cause strong confusion in its faithful believers when trying to toggle in their minds between a virtual world which reflects their expectations and the real world which might be strongly against their expectations.

However, it also gives them an advantage when there is a need to fabricate some made-up stories in favour of their expectations as it can never be easier to just simply copy-paste those wet dreams they made in that virtual world and some great stories are being created. Thereafter Indian main stream will celebrate as if those stories had happened in real world.

That's pretty cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

I think China should start debunking these claims now, it's getting out of control @rott @Han Patriot @Beast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274632679401504768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Spy Master said:


> I think China should start debunking these claims now, it's getting out of control @rott @Han Patriot @Beast
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274632679401504768



LOL, they won't dare..

We already have some nice juicy videos waiting to be released if the Chinese as much as open their mouths.
Why do you think CCP is strangely silent on this whole fiasco?


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> I know...right?
> 
> They have thousands of statues and temples for a person from our lands & then pretend someone else is the one with inferiority complex.
> 
> I wish the Chinese posters stick to the topic at hand & the points I raised,
> 
> Why don't the Chinese forumers let us know the official CCP version of the events?
> Indian Govt has given out our version....where is the CCP version?
> 
> Cat got their tongue?



Here is the China's side 
https://www.channelstv.com/2020/06/20/india-deliberately-provoked-border-clash-china/


----------



## pothead

GamoAccu said:


> Here is the China's side
> https://www.channelstv.com/2020/06/20/india-deliberately-provoked-border-clash-china/



OK, let me know how it differs from the version I gave?

I have been saying that it was Indians that entered Chinese soil and hunted them down, exactly what the Chinese Spokesperson is saying as well...

So, what is the confusion here?


----------



## Spy Master

pothead said:


> LOL, they won't dare..
> 
> We already have some nice juicy videos waiting to be released if the Chinese as much as open their mouths.
> Why do you think CCP is strangely silent on this whole fiasco?



Either you guys are literally dumb or pretending to be. Silence in international arena means something else, one of them is creating narrative, Chinese silence has already created international narrative that India is the aggressor here, they don't even seem to give too much sh!t to this episode, just keeping it silent, under the hood and achieving their objectives, it's you and your nation that needs all the noise to soothe their ego, a nation to whom Indian media has been feeding false sense of bravado since last few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pothead

Spy Master said:


> Either you guys are literally dumb or pretending to be. Silence in international arena means something else, one of them is creating narrative, Chinese silence has already created international narrative that India is the aggressor here, they don't even seem to give too much sh!t to this episode, just keeping it silent, under the hood and achieving their objectives, it's you and your nation that needs all the noise to soothe their ego, a nation to whom Indian media has been feeding false sense of bravado since last few years.



International narrative?

Let me know one major power backing China over India at this point?
Every one knows Indians were the ones who crossed into Chinese camps and caused havoc that might - Still not one major nation is condemning India.

Once the face gets smashed, narrative goes out of the window.
That is exactly what happened to CCP here.

They can't go back after the mauling they got.
They can't really attack either since they have seen what the infantry can do.

Hey, monsoon is almost upon that area & then the winter starts....
No sane human would want to be in those places, let alone fly planes or camp in valleys.

Nature will be the biggest hunter in coming weeks in this place - so, please buckle up for the fun,


----------



## PWFI

pothead said:


> I am sure 1-2 crows got injured as well...
> 
> *Hey, why are your guys not acknowledging that you had our soldiers captive?*
> 
> *Even after 100+ dead and over 350+ injured, CCP is shamelessly quiet.*
> Guess this is how dictators save their face.




Wrong, they are not BIGMOUTH like you, their actions speak louder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

GamoAccu said:


> China released 10 Indian soldiers and now Indians calculation is X2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274550357478141952


Lol that too with no pictures when Indian cant even stop themselves from showing pictures of AMRAAM used to down their SU-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

PWFI said:


> Wrong, they are not BIGMOUTH like you, their actions speak louder



So, what actions have they done after the brutal thrashing they got few days back?

is "licking the wounds" an action as well?


----------



## PWFI

pothead said:


> So, what actions have they done *after the brutal thrashing they got few days back*?
> 
> is "licking the wounds" an action as well?



I was totaly wrong about how much indians could be shameless, and irrespectful to their death soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

PWFI said:


> I was totaly wrong about how much indians could be shameless, and irrespectful to their death soldiers



Soldiers die in war,
That's the nature of their job.
Why would you feel shameful when soldier dies in act of duty?

Is that why Chinese are hiding their casualties? Because they are ashamed?

We are not ashamed of our soldiers death...we are proud & grateful to them for it.
Acknowledging their deaths and celebrating their valor is what we do....

But then, different countries, different culture....


----------



## PakSword

In a fist fight limited to one area, it is not possible that both sides have captured the soldiers and taken them away after the fight has stopped..

A fight can't be stopped if the other side is taking some of your soldiers away while you have an upper hand.

2) In such a fight, there's no possibility that the losing side comes back again and taken away few soldiers of the other side.. The chances of success in an attack that immediately follows the first one (specially against an army that has strong support) are literally close to zero.. unless there is long planning of days done and the other side has lowered the gaurd. Chinese couldn't have lowered the gaurd in the following days, let alone hours.

Who are these Indians man.. Are we countering jokers on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Psychic

PWFI said:


> I was totaly wrong about how much indians could be shameless, and irrespectful to their death soldiers





lastofthepatriots said:


> you might be the first case of thc induced psychosis in history. Your prime minister has already surrendered the valley and here you are still trying to play numbers games over casualties.
> 
> This is actually the height of delusion.









Remember this

Thank God their pilot survived...otherwise even their "sane" people would be denying loss of a jet let alone the average retarded public.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xyx007

The war has not started yet, and this is the condition of Indian soldiers and not only him, but every other Indian soldier is crying.
The Indian government has started to break their mobile phones to stop reality among IA. (War never fight with a weapon but with the high confidence of nation)Many have committed suicide. Some have run away from their jobs. Some have applied for another position. See for yourself this reality. India ruled by Muslims for 1000 years because of Hindus rulers was never a good ruler, and they always suppressed and oppressed their minorities people.


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> Soldiers die in war,
> That's the nature of their job.
> Why would you feel shameful when soldier dies in act of duty?
> 
> Is that why Chinese are hiding their casualties? Because they are ashamed?
> 
> We are not ashamed of our soldiers death...we are proud & grateful to them for it.
> Acknowledging their deaths and celebrating their valor is what we do....
> 
> But then, different countries, different culture....


China never releases the causalities in the past and it would release years later. Its always been like that.
Why were the Indian army hiding and lying about NO MISSING PERSON? 
10 Indian soldiers were captured then released including a colonel and 3 majors.


----------



## pothead

PakSword said:


> In a fist fight limited to one area, it is not possible that both sides have captured soldiers and taken them away after the fight stopped..
> 
> A fight can't be stopped if the other side is taking some of your soldiers away while you have an upper hand.
> 
> 2) In such a fight, there's no possibility that the losing side comes back again and taken away few soldiers of the other side.. The chances of success in an attack that immediately follows the first one (specially against an army that has strong support) are literally close to zero.. unless there is long planning of days done and the other side has lowered the gaurd. Chinese couldn't have lowered the gaurd in the following days, let alone hours.
> 
> Who are these Indians man.. Are we countering jokers on PDF?



So, in a nutshell, what you are saying is that you don't believe what the Chinese Spokesman was saying???

In fact the Chinese were categorical in stating they never captured Indian soldiers...

You are talking as if the fight happened in hundreds of kilometers of area.
The whole fight happened in 2 km area, with camps just hundreds of meters across.

For any military trained person, that's a few minutes short jog..

I reiterate, show one Statement by CCP that corroborates what You lot are spewing here?



GamoAccu said:


> China never releases the causalities in the past and it would release years later. Its always been like that.
> Why were the Indian army hiding and lying about NO MISSING PERSON?
> 10 Indian soldiers were captured then released including a colonel and 3 majors.



Where did you get this info?

Is it from Chinese govt? 
Or Indian govt?

Care to release the OFFICIAL GOVT release from either China or India on these MISSING PERSONS??

buddy, solve this missing persons puzzle and you will get to the truth.


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Who are these Indians man.. Are we countering jokers on PDF?



Is this a trick question? 

Why do you think modi is elected PM of India twice??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## steelTalons

Psychic said:


> View attachment 643447
> 
> 
> Remember this[emoji38]
> 
> Thank God their pilot survived...otherwise even their "sane" people would be denying loss of a jet let alone the average retarded public.


That still didnt stop them from fabricating beyond bullshit stories like pakistani people lynching their own f16 pilot, mistaking him of being indian.. like.. what the fack do these people smoke ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> So, in a nutshell, what you are saying is that you don't believe what the Chinese Spokesman was saying???
> 
> In fact the Chinese were categorical in stating they never captured Indian soldiers...
> 
> You are talking as if the fight happened in hundreds of kilometers of area.
> The whole fight happened in 2 km area, with camps just hundreds of meters across.
> 
> For any military trained person, that's a few minutes short jog..
> 
> I reiterate, show one Statement by CCP that corroborates what You lot are spewing here?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this info?
> 
> Is it from Chinese govt?
> Or Indian govt?
> 
> Care to release the OFFICIAL GOVT release from either China or India on these MISSING PERSONS??
> 
> buddy, solve this missing persons puzzle and you will get to the truth.



So are you saying the released of 10 Indian soldiers including a colonel and 3 majors is fake?
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-returns-indian-troops-captured-in-deadly-clash-11592579035

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

pothead said:


> So, in a nutshell, what you are saying is that you don't believe what the Chinese Spokesman was saying???
> 
> In fact the Chinese were categorical in stating they never captured Indian soldiers...
> 
> You are talking as if the fight happened in hundreds of kilometers of area.
> The whole fight happened in 2 km area, with camps just hundreds of meters across.
> 
> For any military trained person, that's a few minutes short jog..
> 
> I reiterate, show one Statement by CCP that corroborates what You lot are spewing here?


Chinese have saved your face. Remember, it's not Chinese who have said that they have returned the soldiers. It is your media which is confirming this news.

Now people say that why we cherry pick news from Indian sources. It is for a simple reason:

If one party accepts that it has suffered losses.. it will carry more credibility unless there is an underlying propaganda detected. But if one party says that it has inflicted damage to the other party, it will be taken with a pinch of salt specially if the party has been caught lying many times before as well.

Whatever your media is reporting about your soldiers deaths and return of captured soldiers will be taken as "at least". But we on PDF are respecting your stance although many believe that the figure of 20 + 10 is not correct at all.. the number is much higher.. 

So, in summary, what your media has accepted till now and no clarification has been issued by your government on the number of returnees will be taken as the least you are accepting, unless you prove me that you guys are doing this to get sympathies, that was a possibility as well, however, you have lost the opportunity to cappitalize on it once your PM said there was no intrusion.

Come on man, I thought we have mature Indian members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pothead

GamoAccu said:


> So are you saying the released of 10 Indian soldiers including a colonel and 3 majors is fake?
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-returns-indian-troops-captured-in-deadly-clash-11592579035



Are you pretending you don't understand the question?

Don't try to be too smart,

All I am asking for is official statement by Chinese govt or Indian govt regarding the release of the soldiers?

I am not asking for news shared by media,
I am asking for official govt statements....


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> Are you pretending you don't understand the question?
> 
> Don't try to be too smart,
> 
> All I am asking for is official statement by Chinese govt or Indian govt regarding the release of the soldiers?
> 
> I am not asking for news shared by media,
> I am asking for official govt statements....



So you are denying the released of 10 Indian soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

PakSword said:


> Chinese have saved your face. Remember, it's not Chinese who have said that they have returned the soldiers. It is your media which is confirming this news.
> 
> Now people say that why we cherry pick news from Indian sources. It is for a simple reason:
> 
> If one party accepts that it has suffered losses.. it will carry more credibility unless there is an underlying propaganda detected. But if one party says that it has inflicted damage to the other party, it will be taken as a pinch of salt specially if the party has been caught lying many times before as well.
> 
> Whatever your media is reporting about your soldiers deaths and return of captured soldiers will be taken as "at least". But we on PDF are respecting your stance although many believe that the figure of 20 + 10 is not correct at all.
> 
> So, in summary, what your media has accepted till now and no clarification has been issued by your government on the number of returnees will be taken as the least you are accepting, unless you prove me that you guys are doing this to get sympathies, that was a possibility as well, however, you have lost the opportunity to cappitalize on it once your PM said there was no intrusion.
> 
> Come on man, I thought we have mature Indian members here.



A rather long post

You could have simply said neither Chinese nor Indian govts have made any statements regarding this.

Coming to Indian media reporting, they also reported that Chinese soldiers were exchanged as well.
So, you chose to believe part of the story but ignore the other part.

in a nutshell, let me summarize whats been happening here for 400+ pages here

1. No Chinese statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here
2. No Indian govt statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here.
3. In absence of govt statements, you lot are pulling theories from thin air/selective media stories, choosing to believe what suits your narrative.

Did I miss any point here?



GamoAccu said:


> So you are denying the released of 10 Indian soldiers?



I am asking if Chinese have claimed that they have released our soldiers...

If you chose to believe our media, then you MUST also believe the thrashing Chinese soldiers got that night, Simply because it's the same media reporting both stories.

You can't pick and choose.

Either you believe the media
OR
Believe the official govt statements..

what's happening here is incredibly funny,
You won't believe the govt statements,
you also pick and chose which media stories you want to believe.

HILARIOUS buddy.


----------



## PakSword

pothead said:


> Coming to Indian media reporting, they also reported that Chinese soldiers were exchanged as well.
> So, you chose to believe part of the story but ignore the other part.


If you had read my post competely.. That's why I wrote a long one because I knew you will raise this point.

An easy way to understand is to know the difference between the words "claim" and "acceptance".

What your media is telling about the Chinese detainees is called a "claim". While what your media is claiming about your own soldiers is called "acceptance".

I hope you understand what I am trying to make you understand here.



pothead said:


> you lot are pulling theories from thin air/selective media stories, choosing to believe what suits your narrative.


Your government should categorically deny the false media report.

"The Hindu" not only broke the news online, it also published the very same news the very next day. The news wasn't countered at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

PakSword said:


> If you had read my post competely.. That's why I wrote a long one because I knew you will raise this point.
> 
> An easy way to understand is to know the difference between the words "claim" and "acceptance".
> 
> What your media is telling about the Chinese detainees is called a "claim". While what your media is claiming about your own soldiers is called "acceptance".
> 
> I hope you understand what I am trying to make you understand here.
> 
> 
> Your government should categorically deny the false media report.
> 
> "The Hindu" not only break the news online, it also published the very same news the very next day. The news wasn't countered at all.




Nice word play to skirt the basic 2 points I have been raising.

1. Where is the official statement from China or India, which corroborates the nonsense everyone is spewing for the past 400 pages here?
2. If you believe one report from media, why won't believe the other?

It's bizzare that you won't believe the govt official version.
It's even more bizzare you won't believe the same media you are quoting to prop your selective arguments.

I am sorry but your arguments are flat buddy.



PakSword said:


> Your government should categorically deny the false media report.
> 
> "The Hindu" not only broke the news online, it also published the very same news the very next day. The news wasn't countered at all.



Same goes for Chinese govt then?
Why don't they deny the reports coming in the media?


----------



## Spy Master

pothead said:


> International narrative?
> 
> Let me know one major power backing China over India at this point?
> Every one knows Indians were the ones who crossed into Chinese camps and caused havoc that might - Still not one major nation is condemning India.
> 
> Once the face gets smashed, narrative goes out of the window.
> That is exactly what happened to CCP here.
> 
> They can't go back after the mauling they got.
> They can't really attack either since they have seen what the infantry can do.
> 
> Hey, monsoon is almost upon that area & then the winter starts....
> No sane human would want to be in those places, let alone fly planes or camp in valleys.
> 
> Nature will be the biggest hunter in coming weeks in this place - so, please buckle up for the fun,



Caused the havoc? Every major news let is reporting death of 20 Indian soldiers. Please for once, talk with proof, words are not proof, all you have given till now is talk and talk, you have dead bodies, your CO was killed and you say you caused havoc? If we go by the twitter as a source, everyone has a different story coming out every 5 hours, where is proof? It's like your AF showing fired AMRAAM missile as a proof that they shot F16, seriously? For once, at least counter the facts with your gov and forces.

Here is new york times article reporting : https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/world/asia/india-china-border-clashes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

pothead said:


> Same goes for Chinese govt then?
> Why don't they deny the reports coming in the media?


Your media... your media.. your media.. They don't have control over your media.. When their own media will accept that you have also returned some of their soldiers.. and they don't deny it.. I will be the first one to update the title of this thread.. 

Phew man, I am busy in my office work.. Not nice talking to you! Lets connect some other time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

pothead said:


> A rather long post
> 
> You could have simply said neither Chinese nor Indian govts have made any statements regarding this.
> 
> Coming to Indian media reporting, they also reported that Chinese soldiers were exchanged as well.
> So, you chose to believe part of the story but ignore the other part.
> 
> in a nutshell, let me summarize whats been happening here for 400+ pages here
> 
> 1. No Chinese statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here
> 2. No Indian govt statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here.
> 3. In absence of govt statements, you lot are pulling theories from thin air/selective media stories, choosing to believe what suits your narrative.
> 
> Did I miss any point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking if Chinese have claimed that they have released our soldiers...
> 
> If you chose to believe our media, then you MUST also believe the thrashing Chinese soldiers got that night, Simply because it's the same media reporting both stories.
> 
> You can't pick and choose.
> 
> Either you believe the media
> OR
> Believe the official govt statements..
> 
> what's happening here is incredibly funny,
> You won't believe the govt statements,
> you also pick and chose which media stories you want to believe.
> 
> HILARIOUS buddy.



All the credible foreign media reported the released of 10 Indian soldiers. Are you saying they are lying? Are you still denying the released of 10 Indian soldiers?


----------



## Spy Master

Psychic said:


> View attachment 643447
> 
> 
> Remember this
> 
> Thank God their pilot survived...otherwise even their "sane" people would be denying loss of a jet let alone the average retarded public.



@pothead see this? I can bet if we hadn't captured your pilot and didn't have the wreckage, you guys would have outright said no plane was shot down. It was after abhinandan video you guys acknowledged. Believe me, that was our good luck we had your pilot otherwise it'd have been only propaganda war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

It's like dejavu here...

We make the same arguments here and go in never ending circles.

Basically none of you have anything to prove what you claiming to be the truth.

1. Neither Chinese nor Indian govt made any statements showing anything you lot said is true.
2. Media definitely did release activities that you are using BUT you are slyly slamming the same media for releasing stories not suitable to your narrative.

Heads I win, Tails you lose.
What a wonderful bubble you live in.


----------



## siegecrossbow

All I have to say is— show me the money .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

siegecrossbow said:


> All I have to say is— show me the money .



Yeah,
whole world is witnessing the monies Chinese govt is showing for the past few days.

Wait, why are is CCP so silent?
performance issues?


----------



## halupridol

Checked into the so called "deshbhakt" Forum,,, BRF.
Mods n bhakts trying to spin n save face,,banning n silencing anyone who doesn't toe thr line of thought,,, BRF is not bharat rakshk forum,,, now it's more like Bhayya Rat Forum.
Apparently the so called nationalists bhakts have more loyalty towards BJP n Modi thn India.
Congressis, leftist aren't far behind though.
Basically everything is politics for these people.

Behavior of Congress n left is no surprise, they were always corrupt n petty.
But this wasn't expected from BJP but then they r a political party in the end.
Our politicians can sell thr mothers for power.
The real shocker for me is really the so called "deshbhakt nationalists".
What happened to thm?
Why has a mere political party n some politician become so precious n beyond criticism for thm?
So much so tht they r actively defending the undefendable.

Why r they not asking questions?
Why the govt. was lul for so long about the situation?
This was happening from April.
Why has PM given a tatti statement saying chini r not in our land?
No need to declare war but at least give a strong statement,, who is he trying to please here?
Why has they not summoned the chini Embassador?
Are we not ready to even push thm back?
Jammu and kasmir is probably the most militarized state in India, where thr is a constant threat of war,,, if the govt can even push back chini there,,, how do they plan to do anything if similar things happen in northeastern states where military presence is minimum??
But illegal sons of modi aka bhakts don't want any of the answers,,, they will be content with spinning stories n saving face while getting invaded,violated n humiliated just like thr phattu ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Lame Indians and their lame logics have a pettern:

27 Feb, humiliated and defeated but instead of accepting the reality kept asking: Where is the 2nd pilot ISPR claimed.

15 June, humiliated and defeated but instead of accepting the reality keep repeating: Where is Chinese statement. 

Its futile to reason with insane minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Time passes to bring us closer to the Events... it always does!
> 
> Time for some refleciton, some questioning....
> 
> Given the Indian doubling down on the PLA 'deaths' and now the *Indian DM* saying that *India has also released the Chinese PoWs *....
> 
> Breaking of the '*news*' in the *IndiaMedia *that the local commanders have now _carte balnch_ for using weapons as they see fit ... meeting of Indian DM with CDS and other three IndianChiefs....
> 
> *IAF showing on TeeVee its Apaches and Migs and other stuff*.. *IAF chief visiting the theatre*... *IndianArmy showing its build up*... with tanks being moved by trains to the 'front'....
> 
> The apparent *contradictions *between *Modi's 'No Intrusion'* and *DM/FM statements rejecting the Chiense Sovereignty over GolwanValley.... *
> 
> Despite China releasing 10 Indians and *TheHindu *publishing it... and other *IndianMedia *outlets saying that the *60+Sq.Km *is *liberated *from the *IndianOccupation by the PLA* ... and the *Fingers *on the lake are becoming lesser and lesser Indian and more and more Chinese....the* IndianPolitica/Military/Social Narrative *is heading in the opposite direction...
> *
> The satellite pictures showing the Chinese blocking GalwanRiver *... and the PLA logisitical/military vehicles lined up _en mass_... *Why?* Even Indian media is reporting it and showing it to the Indian public...non-stop!
> 
> For now we are seeing a slow build up for '*Revenge*' chorus from the *IndianSocialMedia *and *retired Indian professionals... *
> 
> *In the above backdrop the question arrises: *
> *Is Modi planning to Avenge 1962 Humiliation?*
> *
> That is to say that the Indians engage in a 'limited war' with China* ... _*gain some territory and then declare unilateral ceasefire and move back to their position?*_
> *
> The International standing* of the *SuperPowerIndia *has taken a strong nose dive given over 20 Indians were killed and scores wounded...and then China released 10 Indians including 3 officers... *All reported in International Media!
> 
> Nepal standing up for itself*... is even more *damning *for the careful *ImageCreation of India* as a *GlobalPower or SuperPower....*
> 
> The Indian are shelling indiscriminately on *CeaseFireLine *and have killed *PakCivilians*...including *children*... and there is *Spike in IndianTerrorism in Pakistan*... *Karachi is being under attack* by the *IndianAssets*...
> 
> Prestige is very hard to gain and easy to loose....
> 
> The current Stand-off has created great many question marks on the *IndianMilitaryAbilities vs* *IndianClaims*...
> 
> Balakot was supposed to be the new paradigm/doctorine ... but *the IceMan said*: *Wait for OurSurprise*... and* after breakfast Paks Surprised the World!!!*
> 
> *For now the Indians are building up a narrative of Legendary Bravery of their troops who were ambushed, outnumbered and fought valiantly*...*bared handed killing the ChineseDeathSquads*.... _*killing twice as many Chinese*_...
> 
> Also, now Indians are pushing the narrative of capturing the PLA troops and then releasing them... numbers will obviously be larger than the 10 Indians that China released.
> 
> *The inherent contradictions *might bother outsiders but to the *IndianNarrative *these are not contradictions but *BuildingBlocks of Context* for future *IndianStrategy*...*both domestic and vis-a-vis China and Pakistan!!!*
> 
> If India just moves troops around and flies jets...and let the TeeVee crews take shots for '*BreakingNews*' *...this will not restore the HardPower weight that India has been projecting for past decade or so... *
> 
> *Why put all three forces on highest alert? *
> *
> There is NO one attacking or even a rhetoric of any action...so why such high alterness? *
> 
> *In absence of the Chinese Rhetoric of attack/action*... such actions make the *IndianState *look weaker and confused... creating nervousness in both troops and anticipation in hypernationalist population...
> 
> *Because, if nothing happens... what have all these 'actions' achieved.... ?*
> 
> Yes, we can expect the *IndianNarrative *of *StaringDownChina* by showing *IndianReslove *type of TeeVee shows and endless articles or wiki editing... or AsocialMedia Celebrations...Victory, Victory....
> 
> *However, other states and real powers see things as they are.... *
> 
> *The more ModiRegime shows muscles and more China shows studied indifference, disdain*... the pressure on India will build to prove its worth...
> 
> For now *4Fingers *are now *Chinese*...and *GalwanValley *and *GalwanRiver *is under firm Chinese control...
> 
> It is safe to calculate that the Indians who went there were on Mission to dislodge the Chinese troops and the PLA knew in advance what the Indians were planning...
> 
> *Neither India is going to releas the pictures of Indians wounded or dead ... nor will China... *
> 
> *The side which won must have made pictures and videos* ...as we have seen before when the Indians released the video of a single Chinese soldier being lynched... the PLA leaked to their own socialmedia picutre 5 or so Indians wounded being taken care of by the PLA...
> 
> *Fork in the road for Indians... this Stand-off is!
> 
> If Indians decide to go brave against the Chinese and launch a 'limited war'* ... it is a huge gamble... and in rare secnario, if India pervails...then the *GlobalStanding of India will reach Outerspace*... and *dent the Credebility of the PLA and massive impact on PRC... think Taiwan!!!*
> 
> *But if India gets thrashed heavily then the consequence will not be just shame but strategic and longterm.*
> 
> *And if India sits this one out* ...with *soundbites, Whatsapp Uni, AsocialMedia Victories* and *publishing articles from fake foreign websites*... then no amount Rafale purchasing is going to restore its credebility or prestige...with *net effect of loosing hold on Bhutan, BD, SL and Maladives... Nepal already semi free from Indian influence/control.*
> 
> Regardless, what happens in Ladakh/LAC will have deep effect on the *Future Power Architecture of Asia* ... either it will be *EurasianArchitecture *or *IndoPacificArchitecture*...
> 
> *On Modi's broad shoulders rest the Existential Decision... his Huggomacy doesn't count!!! *
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @PanzerKiel @StormBreaker @masterchief_mirza @Ace of Spades @Verve @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @RescueRanger @ThePatriotReport @jaibi @Signalian @siegecrossbow



You can’t win against India. Their media will just claim victory regardless of what happened. I’d say they should go ahead with the limited war because they can always spin it into a victory for domestic consumption. What’s there to lose?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Time passes to bring us closer to the Events... it always does!
> 
> Time for some refleciton, some questioning....
> 
> Given the Indian doubling down on the PLA 'deaths' and now the *Indian DM* saying that *India has also released the Chinese PoWs *....
> 
> Breaking of the '*news*' in the *IndiaMedia *that the local commanders have now _carte balnch_ for using weapons as they see fit ... meeting of Indian DM with CDS and other three IndianChiefs....
> 
> *IAF showing on TeeVee its Apaches and Migs and other stuff*.. *IAF chief visiting the theatre*... *IndianArmy showing its build up*... with tanks being moved by trains to the 'front'....
> 
> The apparent *contradictions *between *Modi's 'No Intrusion'* and *DM/FM statements rejecting the Chiense Sovereignty over GolwanValley.... *
> 
> Despite China releasing 10 Indians and *TheHindu *publishing it... and other *IndianMedia *outlets saying that the *60+Sq.Km *is *liberated *from the *IndianOccupation by the PLA* ... and the *Fingers *on the lake are becoming lesser and lesser Indian and more and more Chinese....the* IndianPolitica/Military/Social Narrative *is heading in the opposite direction...
> *
> The satellite pictures showing the Chinese blocking GalwanRiver *... and the PLA logisitical/military vehicles lined up _en mass_... *Why?* Even Indian media is reporting it and showing it to the Indian public...non-stop!
> 
> For now we are seeing a slow build up for '*Revenge*' chorus from the *IndianSocialMedia *and *retired Indian professionals... *
> 
> *In the above backdrop the question arrises: *
> *Is Modi planning to Avenge 1962 Humiliation?*
> *
> That is to say that the Indians engage in a 'limited war' with China* ... _*gain some territory and then declare unilateral ceasefire and move back to their position?*_
> *
> The International standing* of the *SuperPowerIndia *has taken a strong nose dive given over 20 Indians were killed and scores wounded...and then China released 10 Indians including 3 officers... *All reported in International Media!
> 
> Nepal standing up for itself*... is even more *damning *for the careful *ImageCreation of India* as a *GlobalPower or SuperPower....*
> 
> The Indian are shelling indiscriminately on *CeaseFireLine *and have killed *PakCivilians*...including *children*... and there is *Spike in IndianTerrorism in Pakistan*... *Karachi is being under attack* by the *IndianAssets*...
> 
> Prestige is very hard to gain and easy to loose....
> 
> The current Stand-off has created great many question marks on the *IndianMilitaryAbilities vs* *IndianClaims*...
> 
> Balakot was supposed to be the new paradigm/doctorine ... but *the IceMan said*: *Wait for OurSurprise*... and* after breakfast Paks Surprised the World!!!*
> 
> *For now the Indians are building up a narrative of Legendary Bravery of their troops who were ambushed, outnumbered and fought valiantly*...*bared handed killing the ChineseDeathSquads*.... _*killing twice as many Chinese*_...
> 
> Also, now Indians are pushing the narrative of capturing the PLA troops and then releasing them... numbers will obviously be larger than the 10 Indians that China released.
> 
> *The inherent contradictions *might bother outsiders but to the *IndianNarrative *these are not contradictions but *BuildingBlocks of Context* for future *IndianStrategy*...*both domestic and vis-a-vis China and Pakistan!!!*
> 
> If India just moves troops around and flies jets...and let the TeeVee crews take shots for '*BreakingNews*' *...this will not restore the HardPower weight that India has been projecting for past decade or so... *
> 
> *Why put all three forces on highest alert? *
> *
> There is NO one attacking or even a rhetoric of any action...so why such high alterness? *
> 
> *In absence of the Chinese Rhetoric of attack/action*... such actions make the *IndianState *look weaker and confused... creating nervousness in both troops and anticipation in hypernationalist population...
> 
> *Because, if nothing happens... what have all these 'actions' achieved.... ?*
> 
> Yes, we can expect the *IndianNarrative *of *StaringDownChina* by showing *IndianReslove *type of TeeVee shows and endless articles or wiki editing... or AsocialMedia Celebrations...Victory, Victory....
> 
> *However, other states and real powers see things as they are.... *
> 
> *The more ModiRegime shows muscles and more China shows studied indifference, disdain*... the pressure on India will build to prove its worth...
> 
> For now *4Fingers *are now *Chinese*...and *GalwanValley *and *GalwanRiver *is under firm Chinese control...
> 
> It is safe to calculate that the Indians who went there were on Mission to dislodge the Chinese troops and the PLA knew in advance what the Indians were planning...
> 
> *Neither India is going to releas the pictures of Indians wounded or dead ... nor will China... *
> 
> *The side which won must have made pictures and videos* ...as we have seen before when the Indians released the video of a single Chinese soldier being lynched... the PLA leaked to their own socialmedia picutre 5 or so Indians wounded being taken care of by the PLA...
> 
> *Fork in the road for Indians... this Stand-off is!
> 
> If Indians decide to go brave against the Chinese and launch a 'limited war'* ... it is a huge gamble... and in rare secnario, if India pervails...then the *GlobalStanding of India will reach Outerspace*... and *dent the Credebility of the PLA and massive impact on PRC... think Taiwan!!!*
> 
> *But if India gets thrashed heavily then the consequence will not be just shame but strategic and longterm.*
> 
> *And if India sits this one out* ...with *soundbites, Whatsapp Uni, AsocialMedia Victories* and *publishing articles from fake foreign websites*... then no amount Rafale purchasing is going to restore its credebility or prestige...with *net effect of loosing hold on Bhutan, BD, SL and Maladives... Nepal already semi free from Indian influence/control.*
> 
> Regardless, what happens in Ladakh/LAC will have deep effect on the *Future Power Architecture of Asia* ... either it will be *EurasianArchitecture *or *IndoPacificArchitecture*...
> 
> *On Modi's broad shoulders rest the Existential Decision... his Huggomacy doesn't count!!! *
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @PanzerKiel @StormBreaker @masterchief_mirza @Ace of Spades @Verve @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @RescueRanger @ThePatriotReport @jaibi @Signalian @siegecrossbow


In my opinion, world powers may push India to initiate a limited war. A country holding 500 billion dollar of reserves in the times of recently hit US and EU enonomies is like a chocolate cake in front of hungry people. They are pushing India to take action so that the slowed down economies could get some form of support.. the jobless people can be employed in arms manufacturing sectors and to force China lose focus on SCS for a few months.

There are two groups in Indian government and army right now. One that is in favor of a limited war, the other usual one that is coward and only wants to enjoy the perks on payroll of Indian army.

The one that is in favor of war is also not a brave group, but it thinks with western support, it can get back some of the land lost since 1962 and it is an opportunity for them to become heroes.

Little they know that this might prove to be the last war for India. Even trillions of dollars are not enough against China. So once Indian economy will come under serious debt, and no more milking will be possible from Indian cow, the western support will stop altogether... That will be the time when west will ensure than India gives up what China wants and continue with its progress so that the debts can be repaid. This is how our world works unfortunately.

Chinese on the other hand do not depend on external sources for their defense procurements. The only thing this war will bring for China is good news for economy (although they are even fine without a war).

==================================================
If you are not giving exact figures, you are lying.

20 - 26 captured soldiers. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## siegecrossbow

PakSword said:


> In my opinion, world powers may push India to initiate a limited war. A country holding 500 billion dollar of reserves in the times of recently hit US and EU enonomies is like a chocolate cake in front of hungry people. They are pushing India to take action so that the slowed down economies could get some form of support.. the jobless people can be employed in arms manufacturing sectors and to force China lose focus on SCS for a few months.
> 
> There are two groups in Indian government and army right now. One that is in favor of a limited war, the other usual one that is coward and only wants to enjoy the perks on payroll of Indian army.
> 
> The one that is in favor of war is also not a brave group, but it thinks with western support, it can get back some of the land lost since 1962 and it is an opportunity for them to become heroes.
> 
> Little they know that this might prove to be the last war for India. Even trillions of dollars are not enough against China. So once Indian economy will come under serious debt, and no more milking will be possible from Indian cow, the western support will stop altogether... That will be the time when west will ensure than India gives up what China wants and continue with its progress so that the debts can be repaid. This is how our world works unfortunately.
> 
> Chinese on the other hand do not depend on external sources for their defense procurements. The only thing this war will bring for China is good news for economy (although they are even fine without a war).
> 
> ==================================================
> When you and your sources lie, you don't give exact figures..
> 
> 20 - 26 captured soldiers. LOL



Show me the money!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali_Baba

What is he saying? I cannot make out what he is saying.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Land dispute setting is one thing. 
But as long as China proving itself as a world power, then unfortunately they have selected the wrong enemy to show their military powers. Unlike Pakistan, India rejects any third party involvement. This should be a hint that India is not scares to go for a full out war. China may be stronger in numbers, but the damage it will suffer will be a complete tarnishing of China's ambition of becoming world power. As far as Modi is concerned, trust me, if you really want to understand this guy... Come out of PDF. You will always have wrong understanding of him as long as you are surrounded by negative comments about him (Understandably so considering he is Pakistani enemy and this is a Pakistani forum). There is a reason why despite so many negativity around him, he wins with major victory everytime. China should be cautious of handling India now. Not only this is not 1962, but also the Indians accept defeat openly bout 1962, which means there is no room.. Let me reiterate.. 'No room's for not giving your all resources in the next war with China's even if it means dying or killing altogether. The question actually lies with China. Will it risk messing this up further just for the sake of proving a point to Taiwan. I don't think so.


truthseeker2010 said:


> Its one stone two bird strategy from china, the upcoming war will settle land disputes with india, and settle china as global military power without hampering relations with west. It will also give taiwan the hint that its better to join mainland than face the hammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

SrNair said:


> If the War is the only option then there is no other choice .
> And PM Modi is the one decides includes the opinion of opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> If India wants to side with US we will do it if not we wont .
> That is our sole decision.
> And we knows how to deal with China.
> They knows what it feels even you target a small group of soldiers even in night still got good number of casualities .
> Even now they are silent .
> 
> If they want to know to a battle hardened sophisticated military force we will do it


Have you learned nothing from history? Of course you havent. Banking on US to come to your aid, like the way they had done since May 5th, keep on living with that delusion. It seems clear to me India had not learned any lessons from defeat of 1962, as the Chinese had been saying.


----------



## Ace of Spades

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Time passes to bring us closer to the Events... it always does!
> 
> Time for some refleciton, some questioning....
> 
> Given the Indian doubling down on the PLA 'deaths' and now the *Indian DM* saying that *India has also released the Chinese PoWs *....
> 
> Breaking of the '*news*' in the *IndiaMedia *that the local commanders have now _carte balnch_ for using weapons as they see fit ... meeting of Indian DM with CDS and other three IndianChiefs....
> 
> *IAF showing on TeeVee its Apaches and Migs and other stuff*.. *IAF chief visiting the theatre*... *IndianArmy showing its build up*... with tanks being moved by trains to the 'front'....
> 
> The apparent *contradictions *between *Modi's 'No Intrusion'* and *DM/FM statements rejecting the Chiense Sovereignty over GolwanValley.... *
> 
> Despite China releasing 10 Indians and *TheHindu *publishing it... and other *IndianMedia *outlets saying that the *60+Sq.Km *is *liberated *from the *IndianOccupation by the PLA* ... and the *Fingers *on the lake are becoming lesser and lesser Indian and more and more Chinese....the* IndianPolitica/Military/Social Narrative *is heading in the opposite direction...
> *
> The satellite pictures showing the Chinese blocking GalwanRiver *... and the PLA logisitical/military vehicles lined up _en mass_... *Why?* Even Indian media is reporting it and showing it to the Indian public...non-stop!
> 
> For now we are seeing a slow build up for '*Revenge*' chorus from the *IndianSocialMedia *and *retired Indian professionals... *
> 
> *In the above backdrop the question arrises: *
> *Is Modi planning to Avenge 1962 Humiliation?*
> *
> That is to say that the Indians engage in a 'limited war' with China* ... _*gain some territory and then declare unilateral ceasefire and move back to their position?*_
> *
> The International standing* of the *SuperPowerIndia *has taken a strong nose dive given over 20 Indians were killed and scores wounded...and then China released 10 Indians including 3 officers... *All reported in International Media!
> 
> Nepal standing up for itself*... is even more *damning *for the careful *ImageCreation of India* as a *GlobalPower or SuperPower....*
> 
> The Indian are shelling indiscriminately on *CeaseFireLine *and have killed *PakCivilians*...including *children*... and there is *Spike in IndianTerrorism in Pakistan*... *Karachi is being under attack* by the *IndianAssets*...
> 
> Prestige is very hard to gain and easy to loose....
> 
> The current Stand-off has created great many question marks on the *IndianMilitaryAbilities vs* *IndianClaims*...
> 
> Balakot was supposed to be the new paradigm/doctorine ... but *the IceMan said*: *Wait for OurSurprise*... and* after breakfast Paks Surprised the World!!!*
> 
> *For now the Indians are building up a narrative of Legendary Bravery of their troops who were ambushed, outnumbered and fought valiantly*...*bared handed killing the ChineseDeathSquads*.... _*killing twice as many Chinese*_...
> 
> Also, now Indians are pushing the narrative of capturing the PLA troops and then releasing them... numbers will obviously be larger than the 10 Indians that China released.
> 
> *The inherent contradictions *might bother outsiders but to the *IndianNarrative *these are not contradictions but *BuildingBlocks of Context* for future *IndianStrategy*...*both domestic and vis-a-vis China and Pakistan!!!*
> 
> If India just moves troops around and flies jets...and let the TeeVee crews take shots for '*BreakingNews*' *...this will not restore the HardPower weight that India has been projecting for past decade or so... *
> 
> *Why put all three forces on highest alert? *
> *
> There is NO one attacking or even a rhetoric of any action...so why such high alterness? *
> 
> *In absence of the Chinese Rhetoric of attack/action*... such actions make the *IndianState *look weaker and confused... creating nervousness in both troops and anticipation in hypernationalist population...
> 
> *Because, if nothing happens... what have all these 'actions' achieved.... ?*
> 
> Yes, we can expect the *IndianNarrative *of *StaringDownChina* by showing *IndianReslove *type of TeeVee shows and endless articles or wiki editing... or AsocialMedia Celebrations...Victory, Victory....
> 
> *However, other states and real powers see things as they are.... *
> 
> *The more ModiRegime shows muscles and more China shows studied indifference, disdain*... the pressure on India will build to prove its worth...
> 
> For now *4Fingers *are now *Chinese*...and *GalwanValley *and *GalwanRiver *is under firm Chinese control...
> 
> It is safe to calculate that the Indians who went there were on Mission to dislodge the Chinese troops and the PLA knew in advance what the Indians were planning...
> 
> *Neither India is going to releas the pictures of Indians wounded or dead ... nor will China... *
> 
> *The side which won must have made pictures and videos* ...as we have seen before when the Indians released the video of a single Chinese soldier being lynched... the PLA leaked to their own socialmedia picutre 5 or so Indians wounded being taken care of by the PLA...
> 
> *Fork in the road for Indians... this Stand-off is!
> 
> If Indians decide to go brave against the Chinese and launch a 'limited war'* ... it is a huge gamble... and in rare secnario, if India pervails...then the *GlobalStanding of India will reach Outerspace*... and *dent the Credebility of the PLA and massive impact on PRC... think Taiwan!!!*
> 
> *But if India gets thrashed heavily then the consequence will not be just shame but strategic and longterm.*
> 
> *And if India sits this one out* ...with *soundbites, Whatsapp Uni, AsocialMedia Victories* and *publishing articles from fake foreign websites*... then no amount Rafale purchasing is going to restore its credebility or prestige...with *net effect of loosing hold on Bhutan, BD, SL and Maladives... Nepal already semi free from Indian influence/control.*
> 
> Regardless, what happens in Ladakh/LAC will have deep effect on the *Future Power Architecture of Asia* ... either it will be *EurasianArchitecture *or *IndoPacificArchitecture*...
> 
> *On Modi's broad shoulders rest the Existential Decision... his Huggomacy doesn't count!!! *
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @PanzerKiel @StormBreaker @masterchief_mirza @Ace of Spades @Verve @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @RescueRanger @ThePatriotReport @jaibi @Signalian @siegecrossbow



If we zoom out and put the US-India perspective in this picture, one would see that there is huge dent and set back of the narrative of India replacing China in the region. Western perspective of India vis a vis china was always about military countering not economic, though both interlinked. On the premise of this narrative India bagged H1-Bs, GCC's remittances, soft image promotion and above all a seat at big tables. Of course there has been another factor to all this "reham"; market... When looking at this current encounter India would need to* re-establish* her narrative, "india countering china", or she will face severe consequences. (Pakistan can play alot here diplomatically). If india is to initiate limited war, Pakistan will be sucked in it. And that brings us to another aspect of this picture; Kashmir...

Right before this gulwan incident, if you recall the tweets of IK, SMK regarding Indian plans of false flag, GB, Kashmir. Meeting in ISI headquarter. All interlinked... This factor can't be discounted. And that brings us to CPEC, OBOR; the US connection. *Only and only then the circle completes. *



PakSword said:


> world powers may push India to initiate a limited war.



yes; they would love that. But then the question is does india has capability? And can we discount Pakistan factor? If India is to start limited war with China; Pakistan would be sucked in, no matter what... So can india afford as such... IMO unlikely. However, if India is to attack Pakistan... what are the chances that China would be sucked in? Especially if it's under the context of counter-terror strike?

India can never take on china until Pakistan is there to counter India... India does not have monopoly of power in south asian region. So in order to even dream of attacking china or counter it, India needs to de-fang Pakistan... and that's not happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## namefield_empty

halupridol said:


> Checked into the so called "deshbhakt" Forum,,, BRF.
> Mods n bhakts trying to spin n save face,,banning n silencing anyone who doesn't toe thr line of thought,,, BRF is not bharat rakshk forum,,, now it's more like Bhayya Rat Forum.
> Apparently the so called nationalists bhakts have more loyalty towards BJP n Modi thn India.
> Congressis, leftist aren't far behind though.
> Basically everything is politics for these people.
> 
> Behavior of Congress n left is no surprise, they were always corrupt n petty.
> But this wasn't expected from BJP but then they r a political party in the end.
> Our politicians can sell thr mothers for power.
> The real shocker for me is really the so called "deshbhakt nationalists".
> What happened to thm?
> Why has a mere political party n some politician become so precious n beyond criticism for thm?
> So much so tht they r actively defending the undefendable.
> 
> Why r they not asking questions?
> Why the govt. was lul for so long about the situation?
> This was happening from April.
> Why has PM given a tatti statement saying chini r not in our land?
> No need to declare war but at least give a strong statement,, who is he trying to please here?
> Why has they not summoned the chini Embassador?
> Are we not ready to even push thm back?
> Jammu and kasmir is probably the most militarized state in India, where thr is a constant threat of war,,, if the govt can even push back chini there,,, how do they plan to do anything if similar things happen in northeastern states where military presence is minimum??
> But illegal sons of modi aka bhakts don't want any of the answers,,, they will be content with spinning stories n saving face while getting invaded,violated n humiliated just like thr phattu ancestors.


And how do you think our own people are reacting, i mean our very own-on the ground. You are very well connected and well to do, surely would know that. Sab okali dile, eku baki rokha nai aru. Come over to the other side, this ain't no place to deliberate on Indian issues.


----------



## Han Patriot

GamoAccu said:


> China released 10 Indian soldiers and now Indians calculation is X2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274550357478141952


WTF x2 again? I see a pattern here. Even the 1967 is x2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

He is not India. Its his personal view. Let's not confuse with this anymore. 

Let me first say, yes you are right. Banking in US is foolish. But you k ow the best and the worst part? Best part is.. India knows this. India will never stop US from assisting.. but it is prepared and capable enough to take any needed action all alone. This should be clear and not taken any individual opinion as 'India banking on US' just to lecture your advise. And yes you guys can continue bashing India and call all things as negative for India as this is a Pakistani forum.. And negative news about India gives you better sleep..so yes you can enjoy this drama as long as this India China things lasts.


macnurv said:


> Have you learned nothing from history? Of course you havent. Banking on US to come to your aid, like the way they had done since May 5th, keep on living with that delusion. It seems clear to me India had not learned any lessons from defeat of 1962, as the Chinese had been saying.


----------



## Cranked

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Time passes to bring us closer to the Events... it always does!
> 
> Time for some refleciton, some questioning....
> 
> Given the Indian doubling down on the PLA 'deaths' and now the *Indian DM* saying that *India has also released the Chinese PoWs *....
> 
> Breaking of the '*news*' in the *IndiaMedia *that the local commanders have now _carte balnch_ for using weapons as they see fit ... meeting of Indian DM with CDS and other three IndianChiefs....
> 
> *IAF showing on TeeVee its Apaches and Migs and other stuff*.. *IAF chief visiting the theatre*... *IndianArmy showing its build up*... with tanks being moved by trains to the 'front'....
> 
> The apparent *contradictions *between *Modi's 'No Intrusion'* and *DM/FM statements rejecting the Chiense Sovereignty over GolwanValley.... *
> 
> Despite China releasing 10 Indians and *TheHindu *publishing it... and other *IndianMedia *outlets saying that the *60+Sq.Km *is *liberated *from the *IndianOccupation by the PLA* ... and the *Fingers *on the lake are becoming lesser and lesser Indian and more and more Chinese....the* IndianPolitica/Military/Social Narrative *is heading in the opposite direction...
> *
> The satellite pictures showing the Chinese blocking GalwanRiver *... and the PLA logisitical/military vehicles lined up _en mass_... *Why?* Even Indian media is reporting it and showing it to the Indian public...non-stop!
> 
> For now we are seeing a slow build up for '*Revenge*' chorus from the *IndianSocialMedia *and *retired Indian professionals... *
> 
> *In the above backdrop the question arrises: *
> *Is Modi planning to Avenge 1962 Humiliation?*
> *
> That is to say that the Indians engage in a 'limited war' with China* ... _*gain some territory and then declare unilateral ceasefire and move back to their position?*_
> *
> The International standing* of the *SuperPowerIndia *has taken a strong nose dive given over 20 Indians were killed and scores wounded...and then China released 10 Indians including 3 officers... *All reported in International Media!
> 
> Nepal standing up for itself*... is even more *damning *for the careful *ImageCreation of India* as a *GlobalPower or SuperPower....*
> 
> The Indian are shelling indiscriminately on *CeaseFireLine *and have killed *PakCivilians*...including *children*... and there is *Spike in IndianTerrorism in Pakistan*... *Karachi is being under attack* by the *IndianAssets*...
> 
> Prestige is very hard to gain and easy to loose....
> 
> The current Stand-off has created great many question marks on the *IndianMilitaryAbilities vs* *IndianClaims*...
> 
> Balakot was supposed to be the new paradigm/doctorine ... but *the IceMan said*: *Wait for OurSurprise*... and* after breakfast Paks Surprised the World!!!*
> 
> *For now the Indians are building up a narrative of Legendary Bravery of their troops who were ambushed, outnumbered and fought valiantly*...*bared handed killing the ChineseDeathSquads*.... _*killing twice as many Chinese*_...
> 
> Also, now Indians are pushing the narrative of capturing the PLA troops and then releasing them... numbers will obviously be larger than the 10 Indians that China released.
> 
> *The inherent contradictions *might bother outsiders but to the *IndianNarrative *these are not contradictions but *BuildingBlocks of Context* for future *IndianStrategy*...*both domestic and vis-a-vis China and Pakistan!!!*
> 
> If India just moves troops around and flies jets...and let the TeeVee crews take shots for '*BreakingNews*' *...this will not restore the HardPower weight that India has been projecting for past decade or so... *
> 
> *Why put all three forces on highest alert? *
> *
> There is NO one attacking or even a rhetoric of any action...so why such high alterness? *
> 
> *In absence of the Chinese Rhetoric of attack/action*... such actions make the *IndianState *look weaker and confused... creating nervousness in both troops and anticipation in hypernationalist population...
> 
> *Because, if nothing happens... what have all these 'actions' achieved.... ?*
> 
> Yes, we can expect the *IndianNarrative *of *StaringDownChina* by showing *IndianReslove *type of TeeVee shows and endless articles or wiki editing... or AsocialMedia Celebrations...Victory, Victory....
> 
> *However, other states and real powers see things as they are.... *
> 
> *The more ModiRegime shows muscles and more China shows studied indifference, disdain*... the pressure on India will build to prove its worth...
> 
> For now *4Fingers *are now *Chinese*...and *GalwanValley *and *GalwanRiver *is under firm Chinese control...
> 
> It is safe to calculate that the Indians who went there were on Mission to dislodge the Chinese troops and the PLA knew in advance what the Indians were planning...
> 
> *Neither India is going to releas the pictures of Indians wounded or dead ... nor will China... *
> 
> *The side which won must have made pictures and videos* ...as we have seen before when the Indians released the video of a single Chinese soldier being lynched... the PLA leaked to their own socialmedia picutre 5 or so Indians wounded being taken care of by the PLA...
> 
> *Fork in the road for Indians... this Stand-off is!
> 
> If Indians decide to go brave against the Chinese and launch a 'limited war'* ... it is a huge gamble... and in rare secnario, if India pervails...then the *GlobalStanding of India will reach Outerspace*... and *dent the Credebility of the PLA and massive impact on PRC... think Taiwan!!!*
> 
> *But if India gets thrashed heavily then the consequence will not be just shame but strategic and longterm.*
> 
> *And if India sits this one out* ...with *soundbites, Whatsapp Uni, AsocialMedia Victories* and *publishing articles from fake foreign websites*... then no amount Rafale purchasing is going to restore its credebility or prestige...with *net effect of loosing hold on Bhutan, BD, SL and Maladives... Nepal already semi free from Indian influence/control.*
> 
> Regardless, what happens in Ladakh/LAC will have deep effect on the *Future Power Architecture of Asia* ... either it will be *EurasianArchitecture *or *IndoPacificArchitecture*...
> 
> *On Modi's broad shoulders rest the Existential Decision... his Huggomacy doesn't count!!! *
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @PanzerKiel @StormBreaker @masterchief_mirza @Ace of Spades @Verve @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @RescueRanger @ThePatriotReport @jaibi @Signalian @siegecrossbow




Can we be more aggressive on LOC, show some muscles, just to give this entire scenario a broader direction?



Axomiya_lora said:


> And how do you think our own people are reacting, i mean our very own-on the ground. You are very well connected and well to do, surely would know that. Sab okali dile, eku baki rokha nai aru. Come over to the other side, this ain't no place to deliberate on Indian issues.



You can stay here & discuss. We can give you insights which your media, politicians & military are hiding. Try reading the truth for once, it's good for a change. : )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I like how Pakistani members think this is an opportunity for them to take advantage against India militarily. Try try... All the best. Hahaha


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> It's like dejavu here...
> 
> We make the same arguments here and go in never ending circles.
> 
> Basically none of you have anything to prove what you claiming to be the truth.
> 
> 1. Neither Chinese nor Indian govt made any statements showing anything you lot said is true.
> 2. Media definitely did release activities that you are using BUT you are slyly slamming the same media for releasing stories not suitable to your narrative.
> 
> Heads I win, Tails you lose.
> What a wonderful bubble you live in.


Pot head it's very simple, we control Galwan now. With tall claims of butchering 1000 Chinese or whatever, Chinese government will not disclose anything due to policy. An ongoing conflict with casualties revealed will only antagonise either party. Normally, it will be declassified many years later. It could be Indian slaughtering more or vice versa. Who knows, what I know is Indian Gov has a record of lying due to electoral pressure. China does not have to answer to anyone. So far all sources are from India on casualties. I am not sure why you guys are so obssdesed with it when until today we still control upto our claim line a d capturing territory which you previously patrolled.

1) GOI confirmed 20 dead. This is FACT
2) China government and Indian government both denied there are captured Indian POWs Presently. Indians are the ones reporting that we captured 10 including some officers we saud nothing.

In the end, nobody asked the most important question, China changed the status quo by occupying the grey area. Until today you could do nothing. To China slaughtering 20:0 Indians means nothing if we lost control of Galwan. Do you get it? 

So stop the Bollywood drama and face reality! Talk to me when you can cross that LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musings

Mirza Jatt said:


> I like how Pakistani members think this is an opportunity for them to take advantage against India militarily. Try try... All the best. Hahaha



This thread is about confrontation between India and China - or should i say Indias humiliation but you want to focus on Pakistan - ooooo the obsession. 
You initially lost 3 soldiers
Then sadly it became 20.
You have still lost huge chunks of land.
You Modi has changed his name to surrender Modi.
You army and government is an utter embarrassment by setting it back by 20 years - and you want to give yourself a pat on the back in flexing your 34 inch chest? Get a grip man and stop embarrassing yourself. We are on a Pakistani site looking at potentially how low your government can stoop in pretending or trying to save face.
All the best Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

Cranked said:


> Can we be more aggressive on LOC, show some muscles, just to give this entire scenario a broader direction?
> 
> 
> 
> You can stay here & discuss. We can give you insights which your media, politicians & military are hiding. Try reading the truth for once, it's good for a change. : )


My forthright views on your glorious nation and its people would find me penalized in an instant.

The Han colonizers also.


----------



## Cranked

Mirza Jatt said:


> I like how Pakistani members think this is an opportunity for them to take advantage against India militarily. Try try... All the best. Hahaha



That laugh looks so fake, btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindu_Kush

Mirza Jatt said:


> I like how Pakistani members think this is an opportunity for them to take advantage against India militarily



I don't think we can take advantage of India, I just think we might have the chance to throw some Biharis off cliffs too.


----------



## namefield_empty

Han Patriot said:


> Pot head it's very simple, we control Galwan now.


We know the Han cowards inside out, you control ZILCH.


----------



## Cranked

Axomiya_lora said:


> My forthright views on your glorious nation and its people would find me penalized in an instant.
> 
> The Han colonizers also.



So you are scared? Won't share your views just because we can spank your arse here? Concerned about getting your arse spanked or getting bashed for lies which you refer to as forthright views, eh?


----------



## Hindu_Kush

Axomiya_lora said:


> We know the Han cowards inside out, you control ZILCH.



If they control nothing, how did all those Gangadeshi soldiers die? Were they skinny dipping in the nearby river?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Hindu_Kush said:


> If they control nothing, how did all those Gangadeshi soldiers die? Were they skinny dipping in the nearby river?


Search and learn, internet is affordable i suppose in your glorious country.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Mirza Jatt said:


> I like how Pakistani members think this is an opportunity for them to take advantage against India militarily. Try try... All the best. Hahaha


Do you really thing your sunny deoleones army killed 22 PLA soldiers? I mean really ×2 theory at play. Kiday theet tay bagharit ho?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Axomiya_lora said:


> You mustn't get your innerwear in a twist for the Han turds, they are basically good for nothing. We know cause we share some history with them.


and your ancient hindu kings are not turds, conquering other empires were common in ancient worlds, you are reported for insulting other races/nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Axomiya_lora said:


> We know the Han cowards inside out, you control ZILCH.



Indian soldiers ran away and jumped off the cliff and river. Is that bravery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

Axomiya_lora said:


> You mustn't get your innerwear in a twist for the Han turds, they are basically good for nothing. We know cause we share some history with them.


Yeah, or probably you know because they taught you?


----------



## Hindu_Kush

Axomiya_lora said:


> Search and learn, internet is affordable i suppose in your glorious country.



I can guarantee that you'd outright deny any source on the internet which wasn't written by a naked Yogi based in Nagpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

IAU said:


> and your ancient hindu kings are not turds,


Let's just say that our encounters with them predate any of that, believe me when i say it that they are no good.


----------



## Hindu_Kush

GamoAccu said:


> Indian soldiers ran away and jumped off the cliff and river. Is that bravery?



They jumped off so they could get reincarnated into a bigger, stronger Aryan soldier and challenge the Han cowards

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cranked

Hindu_Kush said:


> They jumped off so they could get reincarnated into a bigger, stronger Aryan soldier and challenge the Han cowards


What if it was their 7th Janam, already!!


----------



## halupridol

Axomiya_lora said:


> And how do you think our own people are reacting, i mean our very own-on the ground. You are very well connected and well to do, surely would know that. Sab okali dile, eku baki rokha nai aru. Come over to the other side, this ain't no place to deliberate on Indian issues.


Bro,,I understand.
Bujisu,,, kintu ei 2 numbori deshbhakt ketak aaina dekhuabo laga hoi goise.
Ihote party politics'r bahire beleg bhaba sinta kora baad dse. Kihor nationalist ihot??
It's not that i dont understand our own short comings or limits,,its one thing to stand United with govt but when u see complacency n sheer incompetance of govt but refuse to even acknowledge that let alone question thm then what to do n think about such characters??
What do these people value more,,,, country or some political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

GamoAccu said:


> Indian soldiers ran away and jumped off the cliff and river. Is that bravery?


Give them sometime, they will redraft their narrative and make it sound like bravery...considering their past!!


----------



## Ultima Thule

Axomiya_lora said:


> Let's just say that our encounters with them predate any of that, believe me when i say it that they are no good.


So you're saying you were always good and they were always bad, that's shows you're retard, you're nothing but puppet of the west/USA to contain rising china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Aspen said:


> Just for the record, Galwan clashes happened during the "de-escalation process"



Step 1 : Chinese soldiers move forward a kilometre and clash with Indian soldiers. 

Step 2: A couple of Indian soldiers die.

Step 3: Indian soldiers move back a kilometre to deescalate the situation

Step 4: Repeat Steps 1 through 3 again and again


----------



## halupridol

@Axomiya_lora 
N where is the other side,,,, brf.
No way,,,salu tat ki soli ase,,,it's cringeworthy.

BTW,,, Pakistani posters n thr behavior shudnt matter,,, moi je kou,,, jiski jo aukaat. 
Let thm live in thr bubble,, where they feel safe.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Figaro said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...rder-clash-indian-minister-idUSKBN23S079?il=0
> 
> Now we know how India arrived to the 43 number LOL. If India loses X number of soldiers, then China must at least lose 2X. Looks like the guy confirmed the algorithm one of the posters mentioned earlier to calculate Chinese casualties LOL. No wonder why the Indian foreign ministry refused to comment on this ... this guy literally destroyed the credibility of any Indian reported Chinese casualties in a single statement. And where are the reports and images of the captured Chinese soldiers he is alluding to?


so the equation is:

Ax2+B=C

A= New num of Indian dead
B= Original quoted figure
C= Total Chinese dead.

20x2+3=43

Got ya, Einstein level of work there by the Indians. genius.

There are some commentators that state that 40 Indians died hence

40x2+20=100

brilliant mathematics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindu_Kush

IAU said:


> So you're saying you were always good and they were always bad, that's shows you're retard, you're nothing but puppet of the west/USA to contain rising china



Indians really are brainwashed puppets. I look forward to more of these people jumping off cliffs and getting mauled by bats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Ali_Baba said:


> Pravin does not want India to get into a war, because he knows India will lose, so he is hopeful fake news that paints a positive picture for India will help lower tensions...


I believe Praveen is telling the Indians that stop lying, wake up and smell the coffee, the Chinese have won the battle with firing a single bullet, unheard of in history. Victory by military pressure alone. The Indians could not stand up to them, dared not stand up to them and Gen Singhs et al are now spinning to save Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

halupridol said:


> Bro,,I understand.
> Bujisu,,, kintu ei 2 numbori deshbhakt ketak aaina dekhuabo laga hoi goise.
> Ihote party politics'r bahire beleg bhaba sinta kora baad dse. Kihor nationalist ihot??
> It's not that i dont understand our own short comings or limits,,its one thing to stand United with govt but when u see complacency n sheer incompetance of govt but refuse to even acknowledge that let alone question thm then what to do n think about such characters??
> What do these people value more,,,, country or some political party.


I too understand, bro. I believe that you have blood in the game, it is enraging equally for both of us. Never disagreed with your content btw.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Liquidmetal said:


> so the equation is:
> 
> A= New num of Indian dead
> B= Original quoted figure
> C= Total Chinese dead.
> 
> Ax2+B=C
> 
> 20x2+3=43
> 
> Got ya, Einstein level of work there by the Indians. genius.
> 
> There are some commentators that state that 40 Indians died hence
> 
> 40x2+20=100
> 
> brilliant mathematics.



You should teach Indian mathematics. 

We need to establish a formula to convert Indian numbers to the ones everyone else uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## namefield_empty

halupridol said:


> @Axomiya_lora
> N where is the other side,,,, brf.
> No way,,,salu tat ki soli ase,,,it's cringeworthy.
> 
> BTW,,, Pakistani posters n thr behavior shudnt matter,,, moi je kou,,, jiski jo aukaat.
> Let thm live in thr bubble,, where they feel safe.


I believe that the 'temple guy' profile is yours too. Apologies, if it's incorrect.


----------



## Cranked

halupridol said:


> @Axomiya_lora
> N where is the other side,,,, brf.
> No way,,,salu tat ki soli ase,,,it's cringeworthy.
> 
> BTW,,, Pakistani posters n thr behavior shudnt matter,,, moi je kou,,, jiski jo aukaat.
> Let thm live in thr bubble,, where they feel safe.



Look who is day dreaming & talking about the bubble & aukat.
For you nothing matters, the bigger the humiliation is the more satisfied an Indian is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

India is the only country in the world to declare it's intentions to militarily attack Chinese Belt & Road Initiative in Azad Kashmir. Even the mighty US or NATO has not made such blunderous declarations.

Now pay the price. 60 sq km already surrendered to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

IAU said:


> So you're saying you were always good and they were always bad, that's shows you're retard, you're nothing but puppet of the west/USA to contain rising china


Lmao, don't get ahead of yourself. Good and bad are mere perspectives. I am drawing my inference from a timeline of experience, of my people. 

The word 'puppet' don't suit your kind.


----------



## Han Patriot

Axomiya_lora said:


> We know the Han cowards inside out, you control ZILCH.


Well you are free to believe this as true. But satellite images don't lie. Lol


----------



## halupridol

Axomiya_lora said:


> I too understand, bro. I believe that you have blood in the game, it is enraging equally for both of us. Never disagreed with your content btw.


I don't care how they conduct themselves on domestic issues but when countries sovereignty is in question,,,it becomes a totally different matter all together. 
It shud be,or at least I believe, above n beyond thr petty political inclinations.


----------



## hualushui

pothead said:


> LMAO..
> 
> Yeah, look at the biggest statues in China.
> Do you know WHO that person is and which lands he belongs to?
> 
> Your whole culture is an export from us - no wonder you lot feel inferior to us.


The inferiority and arrogance of Indians is shown in your words.
Are Chinese cultures all products of India? We don’t have a culture of rape, a culture of cow urine, a culture of caste system, or a culture of peeing everywhere.
Indians always fantasize that Indian culture is very popular in China and give themselves an illusory satisfaction, but Indian culture really has little influence. Don't lie to yourself, don't be inferior to living in lies.
Religion is only a very small part of the lives of Chinese people, and Buddhism is only a small part of religion. Your inferiority complex unconsciously exaggerates Indian culture.
China invented paper, printing, gunpowder, but we never think that Chinese culture has affected other countries. This is an expression of arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

Han Patriot said:


> Well you are free to believe this as true. But satellite images don't lie. Lol


Satellite pictures aren't embedded into your genetic material, your treachery and worthlessness is.



hualushui said:


> Buddhism is only a small part of religion.


That was before you culturally cleansed your country and started your oppression on your ethnic and religious minorities.


----------



## halupridol

Axomiya_lora said:


> I believe that the 'temple guy' profile is yours too. Apologies, if it's incorrect.


What??
No other profiles.
Tried joining BRF before but they need corporate mail I'd.

Ps- yat ihotor logt engage hoi labh nai. Baad dia,, nijor kobo logiya khini likhi, reply nidiba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

hualushui said:


> The inferiority and arrogance of Indians is shown in your words.
> Are Chinese cultures all products of India? We don’t have a culture of rape, a culture of cow urine, a culture of caste system, or a culture of peeing everywhere.
> Indians always fantasize that Indian culture is very popular in China and give themselves an illusory satisfaction, but Indian culture really has little influence. Don't lie to yourself, don't be inferior to living in lies.
> Religion is only a very small part of the lives of Chinese people, and Buddhism is only a small part of religion. Your inferiority complex unconsciously exaggerates Indian culture.
> China invented paper, printing, gunpowder, but we never think that Chinese culture has affected other countries. This is an expression of arrogance.



Cultural revolution was very healthy for China and turned it into one unified nation. Buddhist went down as a result.

India has never had that. Indian religions give too much importance to monks, Hindu, Buddhist, Sikh, etc. Holy man can change the moods and behaviors of people on a whim to attack minorities.

We have seen it in India, Burma, SL, and other countries again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hualushui

Axomiya_lora said:


> Satellite pictures aren't embedded into your genetic material, your treachery and worthlessness is.
> 
> 
> That was before you culturally cleansed your country and started your oppression on your ethnic and religious minorities.


Indians like to use fake news to satisfy their hypocritical self-esteem and soothe their wounded hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## namefield_empty

halupridol said:


> What??
> No other profiles.
> Tried joining BRF before but they need corporate mail I'd.


Please accept my apologies then. What you say isn't totally incorrect but this ain't the time for it.


----------



## Hindu_Kush

halupridol said:


> I don't care how they conduct themselves on domestic issues but when countries sovereignty is in question,,,it becomes a totally different matter all together.



Gangadeshi is OK with lynch mobs, gau rakshaks and rabid Hindutva governing domestic policy, but isn't happy when they get humiliated on a foreign level. This is called karma, Gangadeshi. You vote these people in, you have to deal with both kinds of policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Liquidmetal said:


> so the equation is:
> 
> Ax2+B=C
> 
> A= New num of Indian dead
> B= Original quoted figure
> C= Total Chinese dead.
> 
> 20x2+3=43
> 
> Got ya, Einstein level of work there by the Indians. genius.
> 
> There are some commentators that state that 40 Indians died hence
> 
> 40x2+20=100
> 
> brilliant mathematics.


Indians not only made up stuff that can't be proven. But numbers that be proven as well. Many years back when I first joined PDF, India made up export numbers. Which was easily refuted by the other countries and was caught.
It turn out Indians were correct in their numbers. Officially, they forge export papers to avoid import duties. But official statician automatically readjust any numbers in India due to forgery. Which led to the embarassment of the difference in India vs export partners calculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Aspen said:


> Just for the record, Galwan clashes happened during the "de-escalation process"



Yes, that's a very intriguing aspect. From browsing the Indian media, the Indian colonel, for some 'tactical reasons', knowing from history or from some perceived Chinese threat, decided to *cross into the Chinese side of LAC* and challenged the Chinese, asking them to honor some recent agreements and dismantle some tents built by the Chinese. And I really think the 'tactical reasons' became a tactical mistake: There was some verbal abuse exchanged and the Chinese grabbed the opportunity to kill the Indian Colonel and his company.
To me, that was a huge tactical mistake!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Axomiya_lora said:


> Please accept my apologies then. What you say isn't totally incorrect but this ain't the time for it.


It's ok bro. No need to be sorry. 
I too agree with u. 
I just got irritated by shameless bhakts. 
At times like these we need nationalists not blind bhakts. 
I get it that thr is no point in discussing anything here. 
But our own forum has gone down the drain. I will probably be banned promptly for my view. 
Basically the rule in brf is whatever happens, don't dare criticise BJP or modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

hualushui said:


> The inferiority and arrogance of Indians is shown in your words.
> Are Chinese cultures all products of India? We don’t have a culture of rape, a culture of cow urine, a culture of caste system, or a culture of peeing everywhere.
> Indians always fantasize that Indian culture is very popular in China and give themselves an illusory satisfaction, but Indian culture really has little influence. Don't lie to yourself, don't be inferior to living in lies.
> Religion is only a very small part of the lives of Chinese people, and Buddhism is only a small part of religion. Your inferiority complex unconsciously exaggerates Indian culture.
> China invented paper, printing, gunpowder, but we never think that Chinese culture has affected other countries. This is an expression of arrogance.


Buddhism is from Nepal. Buddhism has nothing to do with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

faithfulguy said:


> Indians not only made up stuff that can't be proven. But numbers that be proven as well. Many years back when I first joined PDF, India made up export numbers. Which was easily refuted by the other countries and was caught.
> It turn out Indians were correct in their numbers. Officially, they forge export papers to avoid import duties. But official statician automatically readjust any numbers in India due to forgery. Which led to the embarassment of the difference in India vs export partners calculations.


The west has turned a blind eye to a lot of issues emantating from India. For eg Europe has long berated Muslim Turkey for certain HR issues such the death penalty etc, where is that same sanctions for India where the abuses are 1000 times more. There is a big romance for India in the west as a brand that was nurtured by Britain and the name India goes a long way even though it is name that comes from our river the Indus and should be residing with us. India by all means should be Hindustan, we have to start working hard into shaming London, Brussels, Washington to wake up to the threat Hindustan is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Ace of Spades said:


> yes; they would love that. But then the question is does india has capability? And can we discount Pakistan factor? If India is to start limited war with China; Pakistan would be sucked in, no matter what... So can india afford as such... IMO unlikely. However, if India is to attack Pakistan... what are the chances that China would be sucked in? Especially if it's under the context of counter-terror strike?
> 
> India can never take on china until Pakistan is there to counter India... India does not have monopoly of power in south asian region. So in order to even dream of attacking china or counter it, India needs to de-fang Pakistan... and that's not happening.



Everyone knows that India doesn't stand a chance against China, so a two front war is out of question. It's just that they are trying to milk the cow till the last drop. 

Indians don't know that the US finds friends where its interests are. Right now, its interest are in getting some cash out of a safe against some defence sales so that the economies are revived. 

I am pretty sure that India is playing on the advice of her western friends. The recent conflict is not Chinese created... Indian Army went in the territory to irk Chinese soldiers.. It's another thing that they didn't have any idea that China would respond in this manner. They just wanted to poke China and that's it.

Western powers were also not expecting that the situation will turn to their favour so quickly. A huge boost to their economies is in sight.

However, India is in a trance now.. China has become unpredictable. Indians don't know how China will react, and whether the war will remain a localized limited conflict or China will convert it into an all-out war. If China can kill 20 for trespassing few hundred meter, what will she do when India fires Brahmos on mainland on the advice of western powers.

China's mention of Pakistan is also deterring Indians... although western world wants as many countries involved as possible so that they get more and more orders.

It’s clear that China doesn't want war. It doesn't need one. West wants India to go into a war with China.. and India is undecided due to the scary response it has recently received. Indians thought China will act like Pakistan and will let go of the soldiers after constant poking (just like how we let the 8-9 locked targets go away and offered tea to the captured pilot). We are pacifists unfortunately.. due to the economic troubles we are in currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## namefield_empty

PakSword said:


> Everyone knows that India doesn't stand a chance against China, so a *two front war* is out of question.


And why are you itching for it? As if it would bring your country any good. Stay in line and you won't face any further humiliation.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Feng Leng said:


> Buddhism is from Nepal. Buddhism has nothing to do with India.



Initially no, but later on Buddhism adopted many Hindu influences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mirza Jatt said:


> Land dispute setting is one thing.
> But as long as China proving itself as a world power, then unfortunately they have selected the wrong enemy to show their military powers. Unlike Pakistan, India rejects any third party involvement. This should be a hint that India is not scares to go for a full out war. China may be stronger in numbers, but the damage it will suffer will be a complete tarnishing of China's ambition of becoming world power. As far as Modi is concerned, trust me, if you really want to understand this guy... Come out of PDF. You will always have wrong understanding of him as long as you are surrounded by negative comments about him (Understandably so considering he is Pakistani enemy and this is a Pakistani forum). There is a reason why despite so many negativity around him, he wins with major victory everytime. China should be cautious of handling India now. Not only this is not 1962, but also the Indians accept defeat openly bout 1962, which means there is no room.. Let me reiterate.. 'No room's for not giving your all resources in the next war with China's even if it means dying or killing altogether. The question actually lies with China. Will it risk messing this up further just for the sake of proving a point to Taiwan. I don't think so.



Going by your words, modi already accepted defeat by saying nothing happened. India has also underestimated Xi's china, if you think modi is hardliner, ok i get that. But he is not the only tough guy out there. And china will never go out for full war, it has never done it in past, but it wont leave its disputed territories either. If it felt there is anything that will hamper its economic or strategic interest it will react to safegaurd it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GamoAccu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274704120750977024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

Aaloo Tikki said:


> Bahut bada suraakh kiye hain. Bahut 56 56 inch kiye. Nehru ko gariyaye, Pakistan ko dhamakaaye. Sab sahi chal rahaa tha, perfect love story. But they forgot about China. Ab na sili jaa rahi naa dikhaayi jaa rahi.
> 
> *This is why we should never lose Modesty, Humility, Empathy and Compassion.*
> 
> Time to learn.


This is exactly why India is hated by all it's neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

More finger fucking for India. Indian assholes burning white hot now. Smashing Chinese products is their only way to release anger aHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA genetically inferior scum. No wonder we execute your soldiers dozens of them an release the captives confirmed by both sides already. No wonder there is not single photo of Indian claims about killing PLA or captives. You know what? We already showed you photos of your dead guys and captives even your shithead Modi admitted to receiving.

Let's count Indian lies so far:

1. Says no soldier was armed. Now admitted at least some were armed maybe most.

2. Says all soldiers accounted for and no captives. Then China returned 10 losers one day after this lie. Modi distract with other nonsense. You bhakts look for distractions too. Again this is also confirmed by your side dumbfcks.

3. Says China not in Indian land. But also happened at least two rounds of fighting where now Indian side admits to going into Chinese side. So how come? Bhakt scum jai jai dotheads now explain this as because they must accidentally somehow stumble into China. Okay pussy coward dothead.

4. Says 5 Chinese deaths. Then says 20. Then says 43. Then says 30-35. Very magical counting by the side who ran away, jumped into river, and got executed. How is this counting possible when your girls got executed, ran away, and got captured? Fucking liars are endless you sorry cunts are pitiful. Now your magic count keeps changing. Not single photo or video. China already leaked some photos. Lots of fake ones of course being used by your media but the Chinese ones are all night photos of your dead soldiers and some of the injured ones and lost ones. You losers had much fun sharing your video beating Chinese officer who came to talk. So clearly you can share and love sharing. Now we're waiting.

5. First says China attacked India. Then says Indian side got lost and went into China. Now it's China never came into India and IA soldiers just wondered around and started fighting.

You are the most embarrassing lowest human. Genetics are worse than monkeys got it dothead? Now enjoy smashing Chinese products! Go quickly! Smash smash smash. We will continue to rot you with hatred. Fcking garbage dotheaded rapists.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274704120750977024



Uh oh. Now they’ll claim victory over China if any Nepali soldiers die during fire fights with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

I hope our artillery rips your rapists apart. We are just waiting for you to please start shooting. Modi unfortunately surrendered like a bitchboy fucker. Maybe the dot on your head means pussy. I don't know. Good way to show others clearly that jai jai hindis are pussy boys who are strong only in rape crime.

Feel bad that Modi surrendered so easy. Bitch Modi should be new name. Narenda dothead bitchboy Moooodi
ahahahahaha. Inferior scum. Such a shame we cannot rip them into pieces with our weapons. Was looking forward to showing these stone age sissies how a real military works.

These disgusting lying piece of shits. Safe on computer denying and distracting as usual. Planning rape crimes and satisfying self. They are lucky China is slow. But Xi has some good plans for human scumshit dotheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## serenity

IAU said:


> BUT YOU'RE TROLLING AND FACE SAVING ALWAYS





rott said:


> You stupid. First get reinforcement. Will you go fight a gang of 10 with just you and one of your friend? You guys BS too much. That's your problem.
> 
> @Rollno21 liar, liar, pants on fire.



They are using the most advanced dothead distraction technology. The same one who can allow these dotheads to feel like they are super duper.


----------



## Ali_Baba

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> I think 2 things are now final.
> 1. Indian army has applied buildup right need to Chinese now and every Indian knows it.(Thanks to media coverage/ satellite photos) From now on any Chinese action to capture further land will lead to war.
> Why ? Because no leader BJP/ Congress would wanted to be seen as giving away land. It would be a suicide and will make sure they don't come back to power next 10-20yrs.
> 2. This will be the final border between India/ China. As both armies have created solid structures to house soldiers permanently along the whole border.
> 
> So unless any1 wants war, there going to be no changing borders. Now it will depend weather the border would be like pak where both soldiers die needlessly daily (knowing fully well that not an inch will be changed)
> 
> Or they go back to previous uneasy state, keep fighting with bats and banners but don't fire any bullets.



So, you hope. In reality, we are in the end game for the whole of Kashmir now. One, that will see Kashmir end of Indian Occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Three separate brawls divided by time and space. Chinese troops who aren't normally deployed at Patrol Point 14. And, a young Indian Army team that took a decision to cross the Line of Actual Control (LAC) to square things up with the Chinese Army. The contours of the June 15 bloodletting have become cleared.





Plenty has been written so far about the clash between Indian and Chinese troops in Ladakh's Galwan Valley. But contradictory claims, and gaps in the narrative have so far left the story bereft of cohesiveness. Several questions have remained unanswered, with individual aspects lending themselves to speculation and guesswork. Now with a series of conversations with Army personnel in the Galwan Valley, Thangtse and Leh, India Today TV pieces together the most detailed account so far of how things played out.

The context is well known. Ten days prior, Lieutenant General-level talks had taken place and disengagement between both sides had begun at Patrol Point 14, since both had mobilised very close to the Line of Actual Control.

A Chinese observation post, which had been set up at the vertex of the bend in the Galwan River was proven, during talks, to be on the Indian side of the LAC, and an agreement had been reached to remove it. A few days after talks the post was dismantled by the Chinese. Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar infantry battalion controlling the area Colonel B Santosh Babu even held talks with a counterpart Chinese officer on the day after the Chinese dismantled the camp.


But on June 14, the camp unexpectedly re-emerged overnight.

At around 5pm on June 15, while the sun was still very much up, Colonel Babu decided to personally lead a team to the camp. Having spoken just a few days prior with the other side, the Commanding Officer is said to have wondered whether there had been a mistake. While young officers and jawans were raring to remove the Chinese post themselves, Colonel Babu, known to be a highly sober, cool-headed officer who had in a previous stint also served as a company commander in the area, decided to personally go.

In normal course, a Company Commander (Major rank) would probably have been sent to check. But Colonel Babu decided not to leave it to 'youngsters' in the unit. It is important to remember here that tempers were not up.

The young officers and jawans were simply motivated by the prospect of a task in a narrow river valley that has seen nearly no tactical disputes of any kind -- and where troops on either side have actually been quite friendly.





Col Santosh Babu, Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar infantry battalion. (File photo)
At 7pm, Colonel Babu along with a team of about 35 men, including two Majors, proceeded on foot to the post. The mood in the team was not one of belligerence, but rather of inquiry. When they reached the Chinese camp, the first thing the Indian team noticed was that the Chinese troops didn't seem familiar -- they weren't the PLA troops normally deployed in the area.

The men of 16 Bihar had built familiarity with the Chinese unit, and had expected to run into troops and officers they already knew. The fresh faces was the first surprise. It has been assessed during a debrief that the 'new' Chinese troops at the offending post were from a pool freshly diverted from a PLA exercise in Tibet in the second half of May.

The men of 16 Bihar had received word at the time about the arrival of the 'new' PLA troops, but it was clear they were restricted to the 'depth' areas deep on their side of the LAC.

These 'new' Chinese troops were immediately belligerent once the Indian team arrived. When Colonel Babu opened the conversation, asking why the post had been re-erected, a Chinese soldier stepped up and pushed the Indian Colonel backwards hard, with expletives in the Chinese language.

In an Army unit, as several voices have since articulated, seeing your Commanding Officer disrespected and assaulted thus is equivalent to seeing your parents physically abused. The reaction was instant. The Indian team pounced on the Chinese. The fight strictly was a proper fist-fight with no melee weapons of any kind. This was the first brawl and ended about 30 minutes later with injuries on both sides, but the Indian team prevailing.

They rounded off the sparring by smashing and then burning the Chinese post to ashes. The pushing of their Commanding Officer had already crossed a very dangerous red line.


Once this was done, Colonel Babu, earlier an instructor at the National Defence Academy, is said to have figured that the presence of these 'new' Chinese troops and the totally unexpected 'first punch' by a young Chinese soldier pointed to something bigger possibly afoot. Therefore, he sent the injured men back to the Indian post and asked them to send back more men. Tempers were understandably high at this time, but Colonel Babu is said to have still calmed his men.

The 'new' Chinese troops who had been overpowered, were forcibly taken by Colonel Babu back across the LAC. The Indian team not only wanted to deposit the encroachers back on their side, but also inspect whether there was more coming.

The events of the previous few hours had set tactical alarm bells ringing and didn't seem like a stray occurrence. It is also possible that they witnessed some movement on the Chinese side. Either way, the crossing of the Indian team into the Chinese side would spark the second phase of the fight a full hour later.

It was in this second brawl that most of the casualties would be inflicted.

"The boys were angry and aggressive. You can imagine how much they wanted to teach a lesson to the aggressors," an Army officer deployed near the Shyok-Galwan confluence a few kilometres from the brawl point told India Today TV.

It was dark by this time, and visibility had plummeted. What Colonel Babu suspected was correct. More Chinese troops, of the 'new' kind, were waiting in positions both on the banks of the Galwan as well as in positions up on a ridge to the right. Almost as soon as they arrived, large stones began to land.

At about 9pm, Colonel Babu was struck on the head by a large stone, and he fell into the Galwan River. The assessment is that it may not have been a targeted attack on the Colonel, but in the flurry, he was struck.

This second brawl lasted nearly 45 minutes, and it is during this fearsome exchange that the bodies piled up. A crucial aspect of brawl No. 2 is that the fighting spread into several different pockets across the LAC. While some have imagined it to be one big crowd of men fighting each other like a mob, the brawl actually separated into different groups, with nearly 300 men fighting each other. When the fighting stopped, several bodies of both Indian and Chinese troops were in the river, including the Indian Commanding Officer.

With energy fully spent by nearly an hour of vicious hand-to-hand fighting, including the use of metal spiked clubs by the Chinese and barbed-wire wrapped rods, the two sides disengaged and things fell quiet. Things quietened down for an hour till about 11pm giving troops on both sides time to recover bodies.


Colonel Babu's body and those of some of the other jawans were carried back to the Indian side, while the rest of the Indian team remained on the Chinese side taking stock of the situation. It had been brutally established that their Commanding Officer's suspicions had been proven correct. And with him killed in front of them, things were at an emotional peak.

During the recovery of bodies, and amidst the groan of injured personnel in the darkness, the Indian side heard the unmistakable hum of a quadcopter drone, something infantrymen are very attuned to in today's battlefield. This was an immediate trigger for what would lead to the third brawl. The drone was slowly moving through the valley, possibly using night vision or infrared cameras to map the damage and mount another assault on survivors.

Backup requested arrived in large numbers, including Ghatak platoons from both the 16 Bihar as well as 3 Punjab Regiment. Every infantry battalion has Ghatak platoons that lead attacks and function as 'shock troops'.
As suspected, the Chinese side had done the same. While the Indian reinforcements arrived, the Indian team stepped deeper into the Chinese side, wanting to ensure they didn't let large numbers of aggressive Chinese troops get close to the LAC.

The third phase of the brawl began shortly after 11pm and would continue with sporadic intensity till well past midnight fully on the Chinese side. Troop groups would continue fighting along the ridgelines moving up towards the right, with the intensity of the fisticuffs leading to many men on both sides plunging into the narrow Galwan river, some injuring themselves on rocks while falling. Earthworks by the Chinese on the banks of the Galwan and adjoining flanks of earth is said to have played a part in this.

With energy completely spent after five hours of fighting since the incident began, things finally fell silent. Indian and Chinese combat medics arrived to move their dead and injured. The remains of soldiers on both sides were exchanged in the darkness. The physical separation of the fighting groups finally led to 10 Indian men -- 2 Majors, 2 Captains and 6 jawans -- being held back the Chinese side even after the disengagement. And it is here that the sequence begins to blur.

Former Army chief and current minister General VK Singh has come in record in media interviews to suggest that the Chinese casualties were more than double the 20 that the Indian Army suffered. India Today TV has learnt that the tactical debrief on the ground -- a kind of First Information Report on the incident -- records 16 Chinese Army bodies handed back to the Chinese side after brawl No.3, including 5 officers. The debrief report does not specify if the Chinese Commanding Officer of the unit was among these five.

The 16 were Chinese Army men confirmed dead on the battlefield. It is speculated that many more of the injured Chinese -- as with the 17 Indian men who perished the following day -- may have died of their injuries later, though there remains no categorical confirmation of this, nor is there likely to be.

General Singh has also hinted at an exchange of men after the incident. This too has been borne out from ground reports, with top Army sources clarifying to India Today TV that it wasn't a 'prisoner exchange'.

In the chaotic melee that was brawl No.3, the disengagement in the darkness led to several injured men from both sides remaining with the other.

By dawn on June 16, the Indian troops withdrew back across the LAC, after judging that many were still missing. Men on the ground say this wasn't a 'captivity' or 'prisoner' situation, since these were all injured men. When the sun rose, the situation was handed over to Major Generals on both sides, and talks hinged on the modalities of the exchange.

It is testament to the shock of the incident still sinking in that it would take a further three days for the troops on both sides to be sent back to their respective sides.
"It was not a captivity situation. We were providing medical treatment to their men. And they were treating our men," a top Army official tells India Today TV.

The tactical debrief report also records the 16 Bihar's assessment that the Chinese troops involved in the brawl were not the regular unit deployed on the frontlines of the LAC and involved in multiple rounds of talks previously. The assessment is that this was by design, possibly a use of more 'aggressive', less situationally acclimatised troops to spearhead an aggressive action at the Galwan Valley, with a possible larger intent to capture Indian crossover points, culverts and bridges on the Galwan on the track leading up to the Shyok River to the west.

16 Bihar has been no stranger to the Chinese. During the 2017 Doklam standoff, the unit was in reserve in depth areas, even conducing reconnaissance operations for forward deployed troops.

In the Galwan Valley, the unit had been fully acclimatised for a couple of years and had developed a well-rounded rapport with men on the Chinese side. The shock of the Chinese aggression and sequence of events therefore went beyond the immediate tactical comprehension of troops on the ground.

The loss of Colonel Babu was a blow to the unit. A unit officer cleared for promotion previously has now taken over as Commanding Officer of 16 Bihar. The situation is markedly calmer now at Patrol Poing 14, with the disengagement process at Galwan hopefully expected to make progress.

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...utal-june-15-galwan-battle-1691185-2020-06-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

Archie said:


> Chinese khud dhul gaye
> Jo 100 jawano sey ladne ke liye 600 bhejte hai in aur fir bhi pit Jaate hai unhe kya kahe
> As per US intelligence China lost 35 soldiers and are now too ashamed to acknowledge their numbers
> Even PA is braver than Chini fauj
> They would probably have sent 150 soldiers and would not require mental therapy after discharge from hospital like some Chinese soldiers
> 
> Like I said
> Use Google not Baidu



US intelligence?
Mike Pompeo: "we lied, we cheated, we stole" 
I was reminded by other friends that so called 'US intelligence' was from some tabloid written by an Indian though.
Anyway, show me some proof like photos videos, or nobody will give a shit to your claims of victory that's only created by your desperate fellow Indian 'reporters' . 

BTW What made you think I can only use Baidu? I have been using Google since 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Axomiya_lora said:


> And why are you itching for it? As if it would bring your country any good. Stay in line and you won't face any further humiliation.


Which humiliation are you talking about exactly? I know you guys bring 1971 all the time to satisfy your ego. Before you bring that, let me again tell you that it was a civil war and that part which was 1000s of kms away was bound to separate. In that too, you didn't get anything.

You took advantage of a civil war, I say, well played. Now its our turn to take advantage of whatever the current situation turns into.

The latest humiliation you faced against a much smaller airforce was last year. All your lies about F-16, Shahzazuddin, 300 terrorists etc were debunked by well known international experts.

This month, you have been humiliated by even smaller nation first.. i.e. Nepal.. and then of course you don't stand a chance against China. It is impossible.

By the time Pakistan even decides to take any advantage of a war (that is dependent on your actions as Chinese aren't aggressors), Forget Ladakh, PLA will be roaming around in IOJK.

Current leadership in Pakistan is not pro-war. Our media doesn't talk about India all the time. Even now, most of our programs are discussing a Supreme Court's judgement. What you see on PDF is not the mood in entire Pakistan.. And same is in China..

Again saying.. if a war breaks out between you two, and Pakistani leadership changes its approach, we may take advantage of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

The only thing interesting would be Tuesday 16th June. What happened on 16 June and why was it mentioned below. Something to look into. Was it a Covert Operation? We know Pakistan and India are involved against each other in Covert Operations at LOC. Did India used that tactic against Chinese to even the damage it inflicted on India on 15 June?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274375321848934402


Zapper said:


> The 16 were Chinese Army men confirmed dead on the battlefield. It is speculated that many more of the injured Chinese -- as with the 17 Indian men who perished the following day -- may have died of their injuries later, though there remains no categorical confirmation of this, nor is there likely to be.





Zapper said:


> . India Today TV has learnt that the tactical debrief on the ground -- a kind of First Information Report on the incident -- records 16 Chinese Army bodies handed back to the Chinese side after brawl No.3, including 5 officers. The debrief report does not specify if the Chinese Commanding Officer of the unit was among these five.


Than where are 43 dead Chinese as your Army Sources were suggesting in Media?



Zapper said:


> The physical separation of the fighting groups finally led to 10 Indian men -- 2 Majors, 2 Captains and 6 jawans -- being held back the Chinese side even after the disengagement. And it is here that the sequence begins to blur.


So Chinese arrested them? Means Chinese had upper hand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The only thing interesting would be Tuesday 16th June. What happened on 16 June and why was it mentioned below. Something to look into. Was it a Covert Operation? We know Pakistan and India are involved against each other in Covert Operations at LOC. Did India used that tactic against Chinese to even the damage it inflicted on India on 15 June?


Nothing of that sort. 16th june was where the exchange of injured happened



Pakistani Fighter said:


> So Chinese arrested them? Means Chinese had upper hand?


We had their men and they had ours. Instead of interpreting select parts of the article to suit your narrative, I'd suggest you read it as a whole


----------



## Flight of falcon

Any Indian source should be labelled as a fabrication and lie and Twitter should warn its readers ...Indian media is sold out, untrustworthy and a propaganda mouth piece ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Zapper said:


> Nothing of that sort. 16th june was where the exchange of injured happened


So it means injures, dead bodies were many on PLA side which India handed over to PLA on 16th June? Bcz it looks like India did something on Tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Axomiya_lora said:


> And why are you itching for it? As if it would bring your country any good. Stay in line and you won't face any further humiliation.


Who says Pakistan’s itching for a war?
An Indian talking about humiliation is a bit rich. You have just been violated and lost a huge amount of land - your soldiers got butchered and your leader has been caught lying to save face and you little indian are talking about humiliation? Don’t you feel embarrassed - this has to be the lowest your army has fallen - most embarrassing in its sad history and you talk about humiliation 
Let’s be bottom line - in the last week it’s been proven - in front of China you are the equivalent of a half eaten mouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

Pakistani Fighter said:


> So it means injures, dead bodies were many on PLA side which India handed over to PLA on 16th June? Bcz it looks like India did something on Tuesday


The dead piled up on both sides during the brawls on the 15th night


----------



## beijingwalker

All accounts point to one fact, the Chinese troop just stayed where they were, it's the Indian troops crossed into Chinese side thus the fight started, many Indian sources claimed that Chinese troops ambushed them, but if they were not coming to the Chinese side, how can Chinese troops ambush them?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AfrazulMandal

@xeuss Can this be trusted?

I am out of touch of this now...


----------



## GamoAccu

Did they skip the part where the Indian soldiers ran away and jump off the cliff and river?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

5 -> 34 -> 43 -> 102 -> 20

what did I say? everyday they came up with a new version of what happened.


the 10 indian POWS were in "high spirit" because PLA saved their ***,
unlike other 17 jumped into the river and frozen to death

https://www.sundayguardianlive.com/news/post-galwan-battle-chinese-soldiers-
state-panic#.Xu9tzdPd0ZV.twitter

New Delhi: The psychological evaluation and other related tests done on Indian Army officers and jawans who were in the custody of China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) for at least 60 hours, if not more, have given significant insights into the minds of Chinese soldiers who were a part of the action in the Galwan Valley that took place on 15 June.

These 10 men, who include two Majors and two Captains, were in “surprisingly” high spirits and upbeat even after spending more than two days in the custody of China’s People’s Liberation Army.

Inputs accessed by _The Sunday Guardian_ post the debriefing of these 10 men, revealed that the outnumbered and “unarmed” (as the rules required them to be) Indian troops, rather than retreating in view of the huge number of Chinese soldiers, grabbed the improvised clubs and rods that the Chinese were using to batter Indian soldiers, and used the same to kill “at least” 20 Chinese soldiers and officers at patrol point 14.

“This was one reason for the high morale of our troops who came back to us on Thursday. Our men were captured after they chased the Chinese into their area of domination, with the intention to kill them after hearing of the loss of their CO, Colonel Santosh Babu. The Chinese soldiers, seeing the unexpected attack from our men, started fleeing and running back to their area and were followed by our men, who were then captured”, the official stated.

The debriefing of the 10 men has also revealed that the Chinese soldiers were in a state of shock and fear after the Indian soldiers replied with “sheer fighting force” to the treacherous attack by the Chinese. During the next 60 plus hours, the Chinese soldiers were highly anxious about a possible retribution from the Indian side and were in “panic-mode”. “They (Chinese soldiers) were very scared during the time our men were in their captivity. They had witnessed raw fighting spirit just hours before, as executed by a few of our men and the Chinese soldiers were anticipating the same treatment from a much larger number of our men in the next few hours”, said an official source, who is aware of the findings of the debriefing.

According to intelligence agency sources, there was a lot of resentment on Chinese social media platforms such as Weibo over what happened to the PLA men who lost their lives on the night of 15 June. “People are sharing pictures of the funeral procession of Indian soldiers and their cremation which was done with full state honours, and are asking what happened to their own men. Not a single information has been released identifying the names and ranks of the PLA men who died on 15 and 16 June. This is causing a lot of discussions on local social media platforms”, the official added.

These revelations have confirmed the much talked about military hypothesis that the Chinese army, which has not been engaged in any real military operation that involves real opponents—and not just simulated war games which China does “loudly” for the entire world to notice—is more than likely to falter in real battlefields because they do not have any experience of what happens during a real war. “They, for the first time, on the night of 15 June, came across the real face of the Indian Army, which despite being outnumbered, inflicted fatalities on their opponents. The Chinese soldiers were horrified by what they saw”, said the official quoting a portion of the debriefing session. Troops in India and the United States, on the contrary, have been engaged in real wars and battles for decades now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

So this one is False
https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...ge-execution-spree-say-survivors-2673347.html



AfrazulMandal said:


> @xeuss Can this be trusted?
> 
> I am out of touch of this now...


Its Shiv Aroor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> @xeuss Can this be trusted?
> 
> I am out of touch of this now...



Here is how it breaks up:

1. MEA - We never crossed LAC into China. China crossed LAC into India.
2. Modi - We never crossed LAC into China. China never crossed LAC into India
3. MOD - We crossed LAC into China. China never crossed LAC into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Zapper said:


> Three separate brawls divided by time and space. Chinese troops who aren't normally deployed at Patrol Point 14. And, a young Indian Army team that took a decision to cross the Line of Actual Control (LAC) to square things up with the Chinese Army. The contours of the June 15 bloodletting have become cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty has been written so far about the clash between Indian and Chinese troops in Ladakh's Galwan Valley. But contradictory claims, and gaps in the narrative have so far left the story bereft of cohesiveness. Several questions have remained unanswered, with individual aspects lending themselves to speculation and guesswork. Now with a series of conversations with Army personnel in the Galwan Valley, Thangtse and Leh, India Today TV pieces together the most detailed account so far of how things played out.
> 
> The context is well known. Ten days prior, Lieutenant General-level talks had taken place and disengagement between both sides had begun at Patrol Point 14, since both had mobilised very close to the Line of Actual Control.
> 
> A Chinese observation post, which had been set up at the vertex of the bend in the Galwan River was proven, during talks, to be on the Indian side of the LAC, and an agreement had been reached to remove it. A few days after talks the post was dismantled by the Chinese. Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar infantry battalion controlling the area Colonel B Santosh Babu even held talks with a counterpart Chinese officer on the day after the Chinese dismantled the camp.
> 
> 
> But on June 14, the camp unexpectedly re-emerged overnight.
> 
> At around 5pm on June 15, while the sun was still very much up, Colonel Babu decided to personally lead a team to the camp. Having spoken just a few days prior with the other side, the Commanding Officer is said to have wondered whether there had been a mistake. While young officers and jawans were raring to remove the Chinese post themselves, Colonel Babu, known to be a highly sober, cool-headed officer who had in a previous stint also served as a company commander in the area, decided to personally go.
> 
> In normal course, a Company Commander (Major rank) would probably have been sent to check. But Colonel Babu decided not to leave it to 'youngsters' in the unit. It is important to remember here that tempers were not up.
> 
> The young officers and jawans were simply motivated by the prospect of a task in a narrow river valley that has seen nearly no tactical disputes of any kind -- and where troops on either side have actually been quite friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Col Santosh Babu, Commanding Officer of the 16 Bihar infantry battalion. (File photo)
> At 7pm, Colonel Babu along with a team of about 35 men, including two Majors, proceeded on foot to the post. The mood in the team was not one of belligerence, but rather of inquiry. When they reached the Chinese camp, the first thing the Indian team noticed was that the Chinese troops didn't seem familiar -- they weren't the PLA troops normally deployed in the area.
> 
> The men of 16 Bihar had built familiarity with the Chinese unit, and had expected to run into troops and officers they already knew. The fresh faces was the first surprise. It has been assessed during a debrief that the 'new' Chinese troops at the offending post were from a pool freshly diverted from a PLA exercise in Tibet in the second half of May.
> 
> The men of 16 Bihar had received word at the time about the arrival of the 'new' PLA troops, but it was clear they were restricted to the 'depth' areas deep on their side of the LAC.
> 
> These 'new' Chinese troops were immediately belligerent once the Indian team arrived. When Colonel Babu opened the conversation, asking why the post had been re-erected, a Chinese soldier stepped up and pushed the Indian Colonel backwards hard, with expletives in the Chinese language.
> 
> In an Army unit, as several voices have since articulated, seeing your Commanding Officer disrespected and assaulted thus is equivalent to seeing your parents physically abused. The reaction was instant. The Indian team pounced on the Chinese. The fight strictly was a proper fist-fight with no melee weapons of any kind. This was the first brawl and ended about 30 minutes later with injuries on both sides, but the Indian team prevailing.
> 
> They rounded off the sparring by smashing and then burning the Chinese post to ashes. The pushing of their Commanding Officer had already crossed a very dangerous red line.
> 
> 
> Once this was done, Colonel Babu, earlier an instructor at the National Defence Academy, is said to have figured that the presence of these 'new' Chinese troops and the totally unexpected 'first punch' by a young Chinese soldier pointed to something bigger possibly afoot. Therefore, he sent the injured men back to the Indian post and asked them to send back more men. Tempers were understandably high at this time, but Colonel Babu is said to have still calmed his men.
> 
> The 'new' Chinese troops who had been overpowered, were forcibly taken by Colonel Babu back across the LAC. The Indian team not only wanted to deposit the encroachers back on their side, but also inspect whether there was more coming.
> 
> The events of the previous few hours had set tactical alarm bells ringing and didn't seem like a stray occurrence. It is also possible that they witnessed some movement on the Chinese side. Either way, the crossing of the Indian team into the Chinese side would spark the second phase of the fight a full hour later.
> 
> It was in this second brawl that most of the casualties would be inflicted.
> 
> "The boys were angry and aggressive. You can imagine how much they wanted to teach a lesson to the aggressors," an Army officer deployed near the Shyok-Galwan confluence a few kilometres from the brawl point told India Today TV.
> 
> It was dark by this time, and visibility had plummeted. What Colonel Babu suspected was correct. More Chinese troops, of the 'new' kind, were waiting in positions both on the banks of the Galwan as well as in positions up on a ridge to the right. Almost as soon as they arrived, large stones began to land.
> 
> At about 9pm, Colonel Babu was struck on the head by a large stone, and he fell into the Galwan River. The assessment is that it may not have been a targeted attack on the Colonel, but in the flurry, he was struck.
> 
> This second brawl lasted nearly 45 minutes, and it is during this fearsome exchange that the bodies piled up. A crucial aspect of brawl No. 2 is that the fighting spread into several different pockets across the LAC. While some have imagined it to be one big crowd of men fighting each other like a mob, the brawl actually separated into different groups, with nearly 300 men fighting each other. When the fighting stopped, several bodies of both Indian and Chinese troops were in the river, including the Indian Commanding Officer.
> 
> With energy fully spent by nearly an hour of vicious hand-to-hand fighting, including the use of metal spiked clubs by the Chinese and barbed-wire wrapped rods, the two sides disengaged and things fell quiet. Things quietened down for an hour till about 11pm giving troops on both sides time to recover bodies.
> 
> 
> Colonel Babu's body and those of some of the other jawans were carried back to the Indian side, while the rest of the Indian team remained on the Chinese side taking stock of the situation. It had been brutally established that their Commanding Officer's suspicions had been proven correct. And with him killed in front of them, things were at an emotional peak.
> 
> During the recovery of bodies, and amidst the groan of injured personnel in the darkness, the Indian side heard the unmistakable hum of a quadcopter drone, something infantrymen are very attuned to in today's battlefield. This was an immediate trigger for what would lead to the third brawl. The drone was slowly moving through the valley, possibly using night vision or infrared cameras to map the damage and mount another assault on survivors.
> 
> Backup requested arrived in large numbers, including Ghatak platoons from both the 16 Bihar as well as 3 Punjab Regiment. Every infantry battalion has Ghatak platoons that lead attacks and function as 'shock troops'.
> As suspected, the Chinese side had done the same. While the Indian reinforcements arrived, the Indian team stepped deeper into the Chinese side, wanting to ensure they didn't let large numbers of aggressive Chinese troops get close to the LAC.
> 
> The third phase of the brawl began shortly after 11pm and would continue with sporadic intensity till well past midnight fully on the Chinese side. Troop groups would continue fighting along the ridgelines moving up towards the right, with the intensity of the fisticuffs leading to many men on both sides plunging into the narrow Galwan river, some injuring themselves on rocks while falling. Earthworks by the Chinese on the banks of the Galwan and adjoining flanks of earth is said to have played a part in this.
> 
> With energy completely spent after five hours of fighting since the incident began, things finally fell silent. Indian and Chinese combat medics arrived to move their dead and injured. The remains of soldiers on both sides were exchanged in the darkness. The physical separation of the fighting groups finally led to 10 Indian men -- 2 Majors, 2 Captains and 6 jawans -- being held back the Chinese side even after the disengagement. And it is here that the sequence begins to blur.
> 
> Former Army chief and current minister General VK Singh has come in record in media interviews to suggest that the Chinese casualties were more than double the 20 that the Indian Army suffered. India Today TV has learnt that the tactical debrief on the ground -- a kind of First Information Report on the incident -- records 16 Chinese Army bodies handed back to the Chinese side after brawl No.3, including 5 officers. The debrief report does not specify if the Chinese Commanding Officer of the unit was among these five.
> 
> The 16 were Chinese Army men confirmed dead on the battlefield. It is speculated that many more of the injured Chinese -- as with the 17 Indian men who perished the following day -- may have died of their injuries later, though there remains no categorical confirmation of this, nor is there likely to be.
> 
> General Singh has also hinted at an exchange of men after the incident. This too has been borne out from ground reports, with top Army sources clarifying to India Today TV that it wasn't a 'prisoner exchange'.
> 
> In the chaotic melee that was brawl No.3, the disengagement in the darkness led to several injured men from both sides remaining with the other.
> 
> By dawn on June 16, the Indian troops withdrew back across the LAC, after judging that many were still missing. Men on the ground say this wasn't a 'captivity' or 'prisoner' situation, since these were all injured men. When the sun rose, the situation was handed over to Major Generals on both sides, and talks hinged on the modalities of the exchange.
> 
> It is testament to the shock of the incident still sinking in that it would take a further three days for the troops on both sides to be sent back to their respective sides.
> "It was not a captivity situation. We were providing medical treatment to their men. And they were treating our men," a top Army official tells India Today TV.
> 
> The tactical debrief report also records the 16 Bihar's assessment that the Chinese troops involved in the brawl were not the regular unit deployed on the frontlines of the LAC and involved in multiple rounds of talks previously. The assessment is that this was by design, possibly a use of more 'aggressive', less situationally acclimatised troops to spearhead an aggressive action at the Galwan Valley, with a possible larger intent to capture Indian crossover points, culverts and bridges on the Galwan on the track leading up to the Shyok River to the west.
> 
> 16 Bihar has been no stranger to the Chinese. During the 2017 Doklam standoff, the unit was in reserve in depth areas, even conducing reconnaissance operations for forward deployed troops.
> 
> In the Galwan Valley, the unit had been fully acclimatised for a couple of years and had developed a well-rounded rapport with men on the Chinese side. The shock of the Chinese aggression and sequence of events therefore went beyond the immediate tactical comprehension of troops on the ground.
> 
> The loss of Colonel Babu was a blow to the unit. A unit officer cleared for promotion previously has now taken over as Commanding Officer of 16 Bihar. The situation is markedly calmer now at Patrol Poing 14, with the disengagement process at Galwan hopefully expected to make progress.
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...utal-june-15-galwan-battle-1691185-2020-06-21




every day, India media came up with a new version

PLA dead 5 ->34 -> 43 -> 102 -> 20 -> 16

I am sure they will not settle on 16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armchair

India has finally outdone itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GamoAccu

Which Indian media is telling the story?
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-14-in-galwan-valley/articleshow/76492594.cms

Serious question: What is the most credible news media in India?


----------



## siegecrossbow

lonelyman said:


> 5 -> 34 -> 43 -> 102 -> 20
> 
> what did I say? everyday you will have a new version of what happened.
> 
> https://www.sundayguardianlive.com/news/post-galwan-battle-chinese-soldiers-
> state-panic#.Xu9tzdPd0ZV.twitter
> 
> New Delhi: The psychological evaluation and other related tests done on Indian Army officers and jawans who were in the custody of China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) for at least 60 hours, if not more, have given significant insights into the minds of Chinese soldiers who were a part of the action in the Galwan Valley that took place on 15 June.
> 
> These 10 men, who include two Majors and two Captains, were in “surprisingly” high spirits and upbeat even after spending more than two days in the custody of China’s People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> Inputs accessed by _The Sunday Guardian_ post the debriefing of these 10 men, revealed that the outnumbered and “unarmed” (as the rules required them to be) Indian troops, rather than retreating in view of the huge number of Chinese soldiers, grabbed the improvised clubs and rods that the Chinese were using to batter Indian soldiers, and used the same to kill “at least” 20 Chinese soldiers and officers at patrol point 14.
> 
> “This was one reason for the high morale of our troops who came back to us on Thursday. Our men were captured after they chased the Chinese into their area of domination, with the intention to kill them after hearing of the loss of their CO, Colonel Santosh Babu. The Chinese soldiers, seeing the unexpected attack from our men, started fleeing and running back to their area and were followed by our men, who were then captured”, the official stated.
> 
> The debriefing of the 10 men has also revealed that the Chinese soldiers were in a state of shock and fear after the Indian soldiers replied with “sheer fighting force” to the treacherous attack by the Chinese. During the next 60 plus hours, the Chinese soldiers were highly anxious about a possible retribution from the Indian side and were in “panic-mode”. “They (Chinese soldiers) were very scared during the time our men were in their captivity. They had witnessed raw fighting spirit just hours before, as executed by a few of our men and the Chinese soldiers were anticipating the same treatment from a much larger number of our men in the next few hours”, said an official source, who is aware of the findings of the debriefing.
> 
> According to intelligence agency sources, there was a lot of resentment on Chinese social media platforms such as Weibo over what happened to the PLA men who lost their lives on the night of 15 June. “People are sharing pictures of the funeral procession of Indian soldiers and their cremation which was done with full state honours, and are asking what happened to their own men. Not a single information has been released identifying the names and ranks of the PLA men who died on 15 and 16 June. This is causing a lot of discussions on local social media platforms”, the official added.
> 
> These revelations have confirmed the much talked about military hypothesis that the Chinese army, which has not been engaged in any real military operation that involves real opponents—and not just simulated war games which China does “loudly” for the entire world to notice—is more than likely to falter in real battlefields because they do not have any experience of what happens during a real war. “They, for the first time, on the night of 15 June, came across the real face of the Indian Army, which despite being outnumbered, inflicted fatalities on their opponents. The Chinese soldiers were horrified by what they saw”, said the official quoting a portion of the debriefing session. Troops in India and the United States, on the contrary, have been engaged in real wars and battles for decades now.



Schrodinger’s casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GamoAccu

siegecrossbow said:


> Schrodinger’s casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

Indians have fired all their journalists and have hired Bollywood scrip writers to tell the REAL story ..... 

Very soon you will hear about the item dance number in their story too...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HalfMoon

GamoAccu said:


> Which Indian media is telling the story?
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-14-in-galwan-valley/articleshow/76492594.cms
> 
> Serious question: What is the most credible news media in India?



None

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H. Dawary

Indian generals are probably freaking out right now with latest developments, but India I believe has the advantage since they are on the defensive. The aggressors must continually continue his aggression otherwise he will lose momentum, the defender simply needs to bide his time and wait for a counterattack. 

Note I am just an arm chair general, but the principles of defence is to wait for the enemy to exert its resources and then counter attack, although with a state like China there resources are immense, so lets see how India will respond in coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Latest Indians claim:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274116214495854592


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 643555



You’d think that their media would write separate articles on events as momentous as handing back Chinese bodies or releasing Chinese prisoners. Where are those? Are they trying to help the CcP save face ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

siegecrossbow said:


> You’d think that their media would write separate articles on events as momentous as handing back Chinese bodies or releasing Chinese prisoners. Where are those? Are they trying to help the CcP save face ?


I think they are trying to fool people that they are a British or Foreign news media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> Latest Indians claim:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274116214495854592



Why are Indian troops wearing white t-shirts?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

siegecrossbow said:


> Why are Indian troops wearing white t-shirts?


Easy to make surrender flags rather than take a bat on the face & become batman.. or batman (servant).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mrc

After reading all the Indian newj I am forced to place this current episode in book of 1000 years of glorious Indian victories and declare it a victory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Mrc said:


> After reading all the Indian newj I am forced to place this current episode in book of 1000 years of glorious Indian victories and declare it a victory



It must be thrilling living in a place which never loses.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

H. Dawary said:


> Indian generals are probably freaking out right now with latest developments, but India I believe has the advantage since they are on the defensive. The aggressors must continually continue his aggression otherwise he will lose momentum, the defender simply needs to bide his time and wait for a counterattack.
> 
> Note I am just an arm chair general, but the principles of defence is to wait for the enemy to exert its resources and then counter attack, although with a state like China there resources are immense, so lets see how India will respond in coming months.



Indians are like the Jews of Khaybar, today they are breaking their own homes to spite China just like Jews of Khayber did when they lost to the state of Madina.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faithfulguy

beijingwalker said:


> All accounts point to one fact, the Chinese troop just stayed where they were, it's the Indian troops crossed into Chinese side thus the fight started, many Indian sources claimed that Chinese troops ambushed them, but if they were not coming to the Chinese side, how can Chinese troops ambush them?



when Indians got the behind kicked. They always come up with an excuse. 

How about admitting that Indians are 2nd hand imperialists. And the best way to not lose troops is to stop attacking others. If India live like a civilized country instead of being a gangster country, than their troops would be alive today. Indian families that lost troops should blame the current India government and its belligerent attitude in foreign policy as a whole. These family should start the #blacklivesmatter in India, as Indians are black.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

GamoAccu said:


> Latest Indians claim:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274116214495854592


Thats clearly CGI. What movie is this from?


----------



## Dungeness

A huge country aspired to be "superpower", but its national mentality is more like a petty street vendor. Sign...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 643555


So to gain trust, you must have some similar names like below:

1 - The Original London Times
2 - Your Gaurdians Daily
3 - George Washinton Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

The only other country that never loses is North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

faithfulguy said:


> when Indians got the behind kicked. They always come up with an excuse.
> 
> How about admitting that Indians are 2nd hand imperialists. And the best way to not lose troops is to stop attacking others. If India live like a civilized country instead of being a gangster country, than their troops would be alive today. Indian families that lost troops should blame the current India government and its belligerent attitude in foreign policy as a whole. These family should start the #blacklivesmatter in India, as Indians are black.


Actually Indians are more black as compared to Africans bcz may b black are not worshipper



of white but they obey white as their GOD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

The kind of war that's going on between veterans on twitter is hilarious


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274757798174191617

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GamoAccu

PakSword said:


> The kind of war that's going on between veterans on twitter is hilarious
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274757798174191617


What is with Indian soldiers, veterans and generals on twitter? Seem like they all have a twitter account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Rana4pak said:


> Actually Indians are more black as compared to Africans bcz may b black are not worshipper
> View attachment 643597
> of white but they obey white as their GOD



It’s from theIndian mentality of begging for freedom. Why fight if beg gets the job done.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I just can't stop laughing on this   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273981950236127233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

siegecrossbow said:


> Why are Indian troops wearing white t-shirts?



Someone told them there was a sale on, of Chinese goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

It's not about only Modi here. See you have to understand for India there is 1. The history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared for which we suffered the defeat. Now who ever is the leader, there is no excuse of not fighting because there is no mood in public to let China play with our land and 2. There was always a hard-line leadership that was missing in India. India today has both in place... that's why I say, if China thinks it can pull this just to scare Taiwan, then sorry, it's not happening anymore without suffering a set back that will annihilate both India and China. Of course China can survive and India might not after this, but whatever world power dreams they have goes up with the mushroom cloud.


truthseeker2010 said:


> Going by your words, modi already accepted defeat by saying nothing happened. India has also underestimated Xi's china, if you think modi is hardliner, ok i get that. But he is not the only tough guy out there. And china will never go out for full war, it has never done it in past, but it wont leave its disputed territories either. If it felt there is anything that will hamper its economic or strategic interest it will react to safegaurd it.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Give me the figures of Chinese casualty that YOU believe. I don't need an Indian source. Give me a source that you would trust. Then we take this conversation further.


omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Do you really thing your sunny deoleones army killed 22 PLA soldiers? I mean really ×2 theory at play. Kiday theet tay bagharit ho?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Welcome to PDF


Cranked said:


> That laugh looks so fake, btw.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Well, why don't your soldiers try it already.


Hindu_Kush said:


> I don't think we can take advantage of India, I just think we might have the chance to throw some Biharis off cliffs too.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Yeah, I m the one who is the non party cheer leader in this China - India dispute. Not you. Obsessed you said.


Musings said:


> This thread is about confrontation between India and China - or should i say Indias humiliation but you want to focus on Pakistan - ooooo the obsession.
> You initially lost 3 soldiers
> Then sadly it became 20.
> You have still lost huge chunks of land.
> You Modi has changed his name to surrender Modi.
> You army and government is an utter embarrassment by setting it back by 20 years - and you want to give yourself a pat on the back in flexing your 34 inch chest? Get a grip man and stop embarrassing yourself. We are on a Pakistani site looking at potentially how low your government can stoop in pretending or trying to save face.
> All the best Hahaha


----------



## GamoAccu

Mirza Jatt said:


> Give me the figures of Chinese casualty that YOU believe. I don't need an Indian source. Give me a source that you would trust. Then we take this conversation further.



*Top 4 Unbiased World News Sources Free From Censorship*:

AP News, Reuters, Wall Street Journal, and BBC
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-5-world-news-websites-guaranteed-free-censorship/

They all reported 20 Indian soldiers killed and nothing about the 43 Chinese soldiers killed as Indian news media claim.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseLuver @serenity @Dungeness @Han Patriot @rott @beijingwalker
> 
> Chinese friends,
> 
> The *good Indian* qouted above is saying that common *Indian troops have wiped out Chinese Special Forces*... without weapons as it is claimed by the Ind Gov... so what is news on the Chinese social media?
> 
> Please, help us resolve this mystery.... the numbers are changing all the time... seems like that Indians are not sure about the numbers of KIA of PLA....might be that final number that Indians will believe the end of next week would be somewhere between 300 to 430!!!
> 
> Mangus



I’ve never heard of Eagles Special Forces. Closest thing is probably Falcon Special Forces and I don’t think they’ve been posted to Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Surrender modi 



Pakistanis and there wicked sense of humour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Mirza Jatt said:


> Yeah, I m the one who is the non party cheer leader in this China - India dispute. Not you. Obsessed you said.


Living and posting on a Pakistani forum yes you are. Enjoy the sweet sell of success your army and government are thriving in at the moment - enjoy. Btw land captured - soldiers dead - politicians lying and your still haha haha ing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mirza Jatt said:


> It's not about only Modi here. See you have to understand for India there is 1. The history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared for which we suffered the defeat. Now who ever is the leader, there is no excuse of not fighting because there is no mood in public to let China play with our land and 2. There was always a hard-line leadership that was missing in India. India today has both in place... that's why I say, if China thinks it can pull this just to scare Taiwan, then sorry, it's not happening anymore without suffering a set back that will annihilate both India and China. Of course China can survive and India might not after this, but whatever world power dreams they have goes up with the mushroom cloud.



Well good for indians if it thinks it has all the ingredients to confront china. As for annihilation, india has NFU theoretically, but even if there is a war (if i take your opinion as the general perception and view of indian leadership). It won't go nuclear because firstly india will need a very strong reason for world community something like chinese army is at doors of delhi, because going nuclear for losing disputed regions will not be accepted by world at large. Secondly India has already stated it to be bilateral issue, going nuclear will make it global the moment india signals its intentions. 

The only way India and its military can restore its status quo on LAC and confidence in public is to take back its lost territory with full conventional force or remain like modi as nothing happened.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mirza Jatt said:


> I have been saying this from the very first day.
> 
> China will disclose the figures. Ok imagine this only less than 4000 people dead in China due to Corinavirus.. Lol.
> 
> We anyway don't need the figures from them cuz we know it will never come out. When a fight takes place few people from both sides gets hurt. If China says there are 0 casualties, then you know what is cooking. Indian media and spokes person are stupid. I have no qualms in accepting that there are never any secrets kept well in any institutions. Unfortunately or fortunately, we don't know how to keep the figures hidden. Indians lost jawans but also killed the attacking Chinese soldiers... but no. No casualties with China. Lol. And guess who is still their eyes closed.. Pakistanis. The same people who are slowly being made slave through Chinese investment loans, if they can't see their own reality, how will they know how Chinese play games with figures. Anyway, the best part is.. the reality of ground at the LAC has reached the Chinese policy makers good enough. The single Child army of China is now in full radar of Indian Army. Any misadventure will result in China losing their beloved sons.



Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.

What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.

Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.
> 
> What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.
> 
> Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.






Do you have a link to those images which are credible and support your assertions? 

PS Do you have proof that the whole world believes indians and not the Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.
> 
> What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.
> 
> Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.


We had always been on our claim line genius. Gosh, reading your Bollywood story makes me laugh, unarmed and grab Chinese weapons and killed 40,avalanche, lolololol. Chinese accounts just said you guys ran and jumped into the river after the first 3 were killed and outnumbered. You guys froze to deaths while fleeing, those who got captured survived ........ Lolololol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.
> 
> What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.
> 
> Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.


Hyper POWER of the universe and tell me where the source of your claims that American intelligence agency claims that 35 Chinese soldiers were dead and your media REPORTING 43 were dead so tell me which one are true or all are propaganda by you and USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Has anyone bothered checking those fabled "Satellite imagery" of this point? Because from what i understand if Chinese setup a camp at this location fighting over the valley below would have been literally waste of men.


----------



## faithfulguy

Mirza Jatt said:


> Give me the figures of Chinese casualty that YOU believe. I don't need an Indian source. Give me a source that you would trust. Then we take this conversation further.



there were no official figure. So Indian press should not make up numbers. And should not have created a narrative of why none was announced. Is there any more differences between Indian press vs Bollywood drama?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.
> 
> What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.
> 
> Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.



Us intelligence made in India now?

Wow, huge success modi’s Make in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faithfulguy

IAU said:


> Hyper POWER of the universe and tell me where the source of your claims that American intelligence agency claims that 35 Chinese soldiers were dead and your media REPORTING 43 were dead so tell me which one are true or all are propaganda by you and USA



There are many Indian fake newscasters here in the US that spread lies that will make Donald J Trump brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Han Patriot said:


> We had always been on our claim line genius. Gosh, reading your Bollywood story makes me laugh, unarmed and grab Chinese weapons and killed 40,avalanche, lolololol. Chinese accounts just said you guys ran and jumped into the river after the first 3 were killed and outnumbered. You guys froze to deaths while fleeing, those who got captured survived ........ Lolololol



I don’t think that was just Chinese account. Indian account said the same thing when the news broke initially.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

siegecrossbow said:


> I don’t think that was just Chinese account. Indian account said the same thing when the news broke initially.



India soldiers had also gave the account that Chinese tea were fantastic.


----------



## Han Patriot

siegecrossbow said:


> I don’t think that was just Chinese account. Indian account said the same thing when the news broke initially.


I remember initial accounts were about them jumping into the river and some were captured, those were in Indian news then reality sank in and they created new stories to glorify their dead. I mean smashing 18 soldiers head and shit like that. You go to BR and you can see them self masturbation to numb the pain. Self belief and delusion to the max. No one even asks if they got back Galwan. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseLuver @serenity @Dungeness @Han Patriot @rott @beijingwalker
> 
> Chinese friends,
> 
> The *good Indian* qouted above is saying that common *Indian troops have wiped out Chinese Special Forces*... without weapons as it is claimed by the Ind Gov... so what is news on the Chinese social media?
> 
> Please, help us resolve this mystery.... the numbers are changing all the time... seems like that Indians are not sure about the numbers of KIA of PLA....might be that final number that Indians will believe the end of next week would be somewhere between 300 to 430!!!
> 
> Mangus



To be honest，most of us don't really care the petty number games. It is the fact that the India vital strategic asset is now within Chinese striking distance that matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Mirza Jatt said:


> It's not about only Modi here. See you have to understand for India there is 1. The history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared for which we suffered the defeat. Now who ever is the leader, there is no excuse of not fighting because there is no mood in public to let China play with our land and 2. There was always a hard-line leadership that was missing in India. India today has both in place... that's why I say, if China thinks it can pull this just to scare Taiwan, then sorry, it's not happening anymore without suffering a set back that will annihilate both India and China. Of course China can survive and India might not after this, but whatever world power dreams they have goes up with the mushroom cloud.


Mirza you need go start from the basics, start learning how to make a decent rifle. No point boasting about superhuman soldiers. They died from hypothermia, that's a fact and the captured 10 survived thanks to our tea. Lol


----------



## pothead

Mirza Jatt said:


> Give me the figures of Chinese casualty that YOU believe. I don't need an Indian source. Give me a source that you would trust. Then we take this conversation further.



There is no source,

Everyone here is posting their own fantasies as realities.
Even Chinese govt has not uttered anything remotely similar to the nonsense being peddled here.

CCP knows it got licked and are now busy massaging their egos.


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> To be honest，most of us don't really care the petty number games. It is the fact that the India vital strategic asset is now within Chinese striking distance that matters.


I am not sure why they are so obsessed with numbers. If Chinese killed 100 Indians and lost none but lost Galwan, we would still be pissed, nothing to be proud of. Until today if you ask them who controls Galwan. All will just keep on saying they killed more. I don't understand their pettiness.



pothead said:


> There is no source,
> 
> Everyone here is posting their own fantasies as realities.
> Even Chinese govt has not uttered anything remotely similar to the nonsense being peddled here.
> 
> CCP knows it got licked and are now busy massaging their egos.


Pothead, be rational, ask yourself this question, who controls Galwan NOW.your politicians are diverting attention to casualties instead of addressing the most important question, did India capture back Galwan? Modi's statement is outright stupid and demotivating, if I was an Indian, I wools be pissed, the soldiers died for nothing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Han Patriot said:


> I am not sure why they are so obsessed with numbers. If Chinese killed 100 Indians and lost none but lost Galwan, we would still be pissed, nothing to be proud of. Until today if you ask them who controls Galwan. All will just keep on saying they killed more. I don't understand their pettiness.



very funny post.

Indians have released names and rank of casualties.

On other hand, you have kept mum, Oh, we know about the crying happening on Weibo...



Han Patriot said:


> Pothead, be rational, ask yourself this question, who controls Galwan NOW.your politicians are diverting attention to casualties instead of addressing the most important question, did India capture back Galwan? Modi's statement is outright stupid and demotivating, if I was an Indian, I wools be pissed, the soldiers died for nothing?



You control what?

Are you guys dreaming by any chance?

Can you post the relevant OSINT posts backing up your claim?

At least Modi made a statement, All I see is Xi locking himself in a bathroom and hiding from Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

terry5 said:


> Surrender modi
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis and there wicked sense of humour



This is for you.










Pakistanis, when trolling Indians is just too easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Han Patriot said:


> I am not sure why they are so obsessed with numbers. If Chinese killed 100 Indians and lost none but lost Galwan, we would still be pissed, nothing to be proud of. Until today if you ask them who controls Galwan. All will just keep on saying they killed more. I don't understand their pettiness.
> 
> 
> Pothead, be rational, ask yourself this question, who controls Galwan NOW.your politicians are diverting attention to casualties instead of addressing the most important question, did India capture back Galwan? Modi's statement is outright stupid and demotivating, if I was an Indian, I wools be pissed, the soldiers died for nothing?




That's the way they have been and will always be. A nation with an inferior complex but playing every gimmick to prove otherwise. 

They did not even want to admit the defeat of 1962 until not too long ago. I am sure they would conduct an internal investigation to this incident and keep the report secret for the next century, just like they did with the Henderson Brooks–Bhagat Report after 1962 war.

Dishonesty is in their gene.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

That's where they win their wars.



GamoAccu said:


> What is with Indian soldiers, veterans and generals on twitter? Seem like they all have a twitter account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

I just realized that there is actually a simple litmus for the casualty debate. According to the India Today article, the Indian troops traded bodies with the Chinese following the battle. There must be personal ids like dog tags on said. Jones’s bodies. Unless the Indian military wants to save face for the CCP, they would’ve disclosed the real names of those soldiers instead of copy pasting Chinese Generals from Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20611

Dungeness said:


> That's the way they have been and will always be. A nation with an inferior complex but playing every gimmick to prove otherwise.
> 
> They did not even want to admit the defeat of 1962 until not too long ago. I am sure they would conduct an internal investigation to this incident and keep the report secret for the next century, just like they did with the Henderson Brooks–Bhagat Report after 1962 war.
> 
> Dishonesty is in their gene.


Indians also believe they invented the internet 100090 years ago so I take their claims on Chinese casualties with a grain of bobs and vagene
Proof https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/558725/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274746557615747075
This is a new tune China is singing now.
LMAO...

100+ dead seems to have done the trick.
It's too late though, CCP must get ready for redux of what happened few days back.

Loving this fear in CCP,
must have been long time since they are this afraid.

As they say "yeh dar achha hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274746557615747075
> This is a new tune China is singing now.
> LMAO...
> 
> 100+ dead seems to have done the trick.
> It's too late though, CCP must get ready for redux of what happened few days back.
> 
> Loving this fear in CCP,
> must have been long time since they are this afraid.
> 
> As they say "yeh dar achha hai"


HYPER POWER OF THE UNIVERSE (INDIA) YOU'RE HUMILIATED BY CHINA AND STILL HAS A SUPERIORITY EGO OVER CHINA GET SOME SHAME,

YOU HAVE A HEAD LIKE POT THAT'S WHY YOU LIVING IN YOUR DELUSIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Char

PakSword said:


> Everyone knows that India doesn't stand a chance against China, so a two front war is out of question. It's just that they are trying to milk the cow till the last drop.
> 
> Indians don't know that the US finds friends where its interests are. Right now, its interest are in getting some cash out of a safe against some defence sales so that the economies are revived.
> 
> I am pretty sure that India is playing on the advice of her western friends. The recent conflict is not Chinese created... Indian Army went in the territory to irk Chinese soldiers.. It's another thing that they didn't have any idea that China would respond in this manner. They just wanted to poke China and that's it.
> 
> Western powers were also not expecting that the situation will turn to their favour so quickly. A huge boost to their economies is in sight.
> 
> However, India is in a trance now.. China has become unpredictable. Indians don't know how China will react, and whether the war will remain a localized limited conflict or China will convert it into an all-out war. If China can kill 20 for trespassing few hundred meter, what will she do when India fires Brahmos on mainland on the advice of western powers.
> 
> China's mention of Pakistan is also deterring Indians... although western world wants as many countries involved as possible so that they get more and more orders.
> 
> It’s clear that China doesn't want war. It doesn't need one. West wants India to go into a war with China.. and India is undecided due to the scary response it has recently received. Indians thought China will act like Pakistan and will let go of the soldiers after constant poking (just like how we let the 8-9 locked targets go away and offered tea to the captured pilot). We are pacifists unfortunately.. due to the economic troubles we are in currently.



China is giving India a lesson to prevent a full scale war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PradoTLC

even now some sensible indians are questioning india's false narrative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274412648285630464
> Like I stated,
> the casualties are more than 100 on Chinese Side.
> 
> dozens more are permanently disabled.
> 
> More importantly, CCP has lost the will to fight, they are now scare.


When are you having the victory parade?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Longhorn said:


> When are you having the victory parade?



I dont see Xi having one either.

After all, as per the narrative here, Xi should crowning himself as the emperor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

pothead said:


> instead of these useless rhetoric, why don't you post the official CCP version?
> 
> LOL....you lot don't even have one..
> Goes to show what the khukris did to you lot.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like 16 Bihar took khukris along for the savagery...
> Amply aided by Ghatak SF.
> 
> They formed into small groups and hunted them down.
> 
> First hand source, the fight was as brutal as it got,
> No quarter was given,
> Anyone caught was not just killed, the bodies were mutilated beyond recognition.
> 
> It was NOT chinese who entered Indian territory for the fight.
> It was the other way around, boys formed teams and hunted them in Chinese territory.
> 
> If anyone is wondering why CCP is strangely quiet, one needs to check the dead bodied they took away.


You have a future in writing bhabi - dever stories.



pothead said:


> I dont see Xi having one either.
> 
> After all, as per the narrative here, Xi should crowning himself as the emperor.


They're having theirs in the Galwan valley.
Where are you having yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Longhorn said:


> You have a future in writing bhabi - dever stories.



450 pages from you lot is enough for a life time.

Can't quote a single Chinese govt source to prove a single one of your claims &
people have the face to preach us.

Hey, one single quote from Chinese CCP which confirms anything being spewed here?
Just one?



Longhorn said:


> They're having theirs in the Galwan valley.
> Where are you having yours?



Ask Xi,
he knows exactly where we rained on his parade.


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> I dont see Xi having one either.
> 
> After all, as per the narrative here, Xi should crowning himself as the emperor.







They are dancing after we cracked the head of colonel Sabu.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pothead

Beast said:


> They are dancing after we cracked the head of colonel Sabu.



oh well,

When asked for official statements from CCP,
Most Pakistani & Chinese people here have been reduced to trolling and emojees.

Wonder why it's so difficult to post official version of what you lot are claiming?

Just wondering....


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> oh well,
> 
> When asked for official statements from CCP,
> Most Pakistani & Chinese people here have been reduced to trolling and emojees.
> 
> Wonder why it's so difficult to post official version of what you lot are claiming?
> 
> Just wondering....


Lol.. you need to get a mirror and look at yourself first before u speak about others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## serenity

Indians are now beginning to buy Modi's lies like we all predict before. Also so very interested in talking about PLA deaths just like CCP predict before.

Let me ask every jai jai these questions:

1. If Indian government and media has lied about at least 5 or 6 things till now. Why do you still believe them?

2. If Indian army killed so many PLA, how did they count the numbers but not have chance to take even a single photo or video? PLA side leaked some photos and China's side did not say single word on how many captured or how many dead of Indians. We just let you come with answer and we just make the action and return your losers.

Don't forget on the topic of deaths, CCP has not said anything about your people because they want to avoid numbers comparison which is going to make India more unstable and unpredictable. You guys may even vote out our man in BJP, Surrender Modi.

3. Galwan on LAC we have kept and this is disputed between us. Why has Indian government gave up their claim which we both share? Same applies to Pangong lake.

4. Why are you bitch boys so about deaths. We suspect it is to pheeeel goood. Usual Indian loser mentality. Not single foreign report confirmed PLA deaths not even mention casualty except for the USNews website which is saying "believed to have 35 casualties". They could believe it due to Indian insistence and one site doesn't count as much proof to be honest. Also 35 casualties could be 0 dead and 35 soldiers with wrist sore from smashing in jai jai skulls. Desperate Indians pheeel good imagine it is 35 PLA dead.

5. Why has your side keep changing the story when the situation has stopped developing. They change from 5 Chinese deaths to 20 to 43 to 30 to 35 to 100. Even your government is now participating in the lies. Well Modi also said PLA is not in Indian territory. Okay we are not, but we are in the lands you claim also just like us. Except we take them because you are all some disgusting bitches.

6. Why is India doing boycott China and threatening other Indians who use Chinese products? China at the moment is very calm and normal and this stuff isn't even on the news! It was on a few days ago as third or last story. We care more about Korean dramas than this hahahahaha. Meanwhile jai jais are burning photos, smashing products, and calling boycotts. Does this sound like people who have not been raped?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

pothead said:


> oh well,
> 
> When asked for official statements from CCP,
> Most Pakistani & Chinese people here have been reduced to trolling and emojees.
> 
> Wonder why it's so difficult to post official version of what you lot are claiming?
> 
> Just wondering....



Modi already clarified that no Chinese troops crossed over into Indian territory.

So the territory that Chinese troops are on is all considered Chinese territory, by Modi himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## serenity

Indians now lying about hospitals in China being banned from entry? Indians you need to have some shame with your lies. Your media and the few media that say exactly the same thing as your's are not very reliable but you don't have the intelligence to questions things.

Only things recognized by other countries and both China and India is that at least 20 jai jais killed and many more jai jais captured, returned twice. Anyway surrender modi already gave up. Still these online jai jais need to pheel good.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> very funny post.
> 
> Indians have released names and rank of casualties.
> 
> On other hand, you have kept mum, Oh, we know about the crying happening on Weibo...
> 
> 
> 
> You control what?
> 
> Are you guys dreaming by any chance?
> 
> Can you post the relevant OSINT posts backing up your claim?
> 
> At least Modi made a statement, All I see is Xi locking himself in a bathroom and hiding from Chinese people.


Pothead, I told you, its Chinese policy for decades not to reveal casualties for ongoing conflicts like a parrot, look at India now, a joke and mess with different bahubali stories avalanches and what not. If we were to say none were killed which is highly probably considering its a planned attack, Modi would be pressured to act. 

Just look at planet labs pics in D-atis published in twitter, we are at the LAC which is also our claim line, never left and we killed Indians when they trespassed, Modi's statement confirmed this.



pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274746557615747075
> This is a new tune China is singing now.
> LMAO...
> 
> 100+ dead seems to have done the trick.
> It's too late though, CCP must get ready for redux of what happened few days back.
> 
> Loving this fear in CCP,
> must have been long time since they are this afraid.
> 
> As they say "yeh dar achha hai"



100 dead now? Omg.... Lolololol. You see it as fear? It's just showing Indians are unreasonable and emotional lot. You guys are seriously delusional mate. Wake up

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

PakSword said:


> In a fist fight limited to one area, it is not possible that both sides have captured the soldiers and taken them away after the fight has stopped..
> 
> A fight can't be stopped if the other side is taking some of your soldiers away while you have an upper hand.
> 
> 2) In such a fight, there's no possibility that the losing side comes back again and taken away few soldiers of the other side.. The chances of success in an attack that immediately follows the first one (specially against an army that has strong support) are literally close to zero.. unless there is long planning of days done and the other side has lowered the gaurd. Chinese couldn't have lowered the gaurd in the following days, let alone hours.
> 
> Who are these Indians man.. Are we countering jokers on PDF?





pothead said:


> A rather long post
> 
> You could have simply said neither Chinese nor Indian govts have made any statements regarding this.
> 
> Coming to Indian media reporting, they also reported that Chinese soldiers were exchanged as well.
> So, you chose to believe part of the story but ignore the other part.
> 
> in a nutshell, let me summarize whats been happening here for 400+ pages here
> 
> 1. No Chinese statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here
> 2. No Indian govt statement corroborating anything you lot are saying here.
> 3. In absence of govt statements, you lot are pulling theories from thin air/selective media stories, choosing to believe what suits your narrative.
> 
> Did I miss any point here?
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking if Chinese have claimed that they have released our soldiers...
> 
> If you chose to believe our media, then you MUST also believe the thrashing Chinese soldiers got that night, Simply because it's the same media reporting both stories.
> 
> You can't pick and choose.
> 
> Either you believe the media
> OR
> Believe the official govt statements..
> 
> what's happening here is incredibly funny,
> You won't believe the govt statements,
> you also pick and chose which media stories you want to believe.
> 
> HILARIOUS buddy.


We know a liar when we see one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20611

traumatized state of Indian nationalists right now( taken from real twittee account) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273872699002101761

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Longhorn

halupridol said:


> Checked into the so called "deshbhakt" Forum,,, BRF.
> Mods n bhakts trying to spin n save face,,banning n silencing anyone who doesn't toe thr line of thought,,, BRF is not bharat rakshk forum,,, now it's more like Bhayya Rat Forum.
> Apparently the so called nationalists bhakts have more loyalty towards BJP n Modi thn India.
> Congressis, leftist aren't far behind though.
> Basically everything is politics for these people.
> 
> Behavior of Congress n left is no surprise, they were always corrupt n petty.
> But this wasn't expected from BJP but then they r a political party in the end.
> Our politicians can sell thr mothers for power.
> The real shocker for me is really the so called "deshbhakt nationalists".
> What happened to thm?
> Why has a mere political party n some politician become so precious n beyond criticism for thm?
> So much so tht they r actively defending the undefendable.
> 
> Why r they not asking questions?
> Why the govt. was lul for so long about the situation?
> This was happening from April.
> Why has PM given a tatti statement saying chini r not in our land?
> No need to declare war but at least give a strong statement,, who is he trying to please here?
> Why has they not summoned the chini Embassador?
> Are we not ready to even push thm back?
> Jammu and kasmir is probably the most militarized state in India, where thr is a constant threat of war,,, if the govt can even push back chini there,,, how do they plan to do anything if similar things happen in northeastern states where military presence is minimum??
> *But illegal sons of modi aka bhakts don't want any of the answers,,, they will be content with spinning stories n saving face while getting invaded,violated n humiliated just like thr phattu ancestors*.


We've got one on here, bless him.
Calls himself pothead.



Axomiya_lora said:


> My forthright views on your glorious nation and its people would find me penalized in an instant.
> 
> *The Han colonizers also*.


Sticks and stones will hurt my bones.
Names will never hurt me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashoka The Great

China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.


----------



## M.Bison

Ashoka The Great said:


> China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.



nice, time to start writing, and pitching the scripts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

Lol, enjoy your day Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ashoka The Great

Pangu said:


> Lol, enjoy your day Indian.


I will. You too have fun.


----------



## Flight of falcon

Casualties not fatalities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashoka The Great

Of o


Flight of falcon said:


> Casualties not fatalities


Of course.


----------



## Dungeness

Did you just come out from a cave?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUz

Ashoka The Great said:


> China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.



Casaulties doesn't necessarily mean deaths btw. I read on Chinese social media that 5 Chinese injured, 0 dead

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lonelyman

Ashoka The Great said:


> China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.



That’s the line from day one, why are u so excited?

Military insiders confirmed pla has 2 lightly injured, 0 dead

u want more heartburn?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

Some how, I feel the Indians will be disappointed by this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashoka The Great

AUz said:


> Casaulties doesn't necessarily mean deaths btw. I read on Chinese social media that 5 Chinese injured, 0 dead


And you believe things mentioned in social media?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Now since we have an international source. Let me assume you have full trust on the figures given by the source. The source says '0' Chinese deaths. Basically you are telling me not a single Chinese soldier got a scratch. LMAO.


GamoAccu said:


> *Top 4 Unbiased World News Sources Free From Censorship*:
> 
> AP News, Reuters, Wall Street Journal, and BBC
> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-5-world-news-websites-guaranteed-free-censorship/
> 
> They all reported 20 Indian soldiers killed and nothing about the 43 Chinese soldiers killed as Indian news media claim.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-with-casualties-on-both-sides-idUSKBN23N0ZU
> https://apnews.com/4229f3e3e36a56e7487dc35f58d99105
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-china-border-dispute-turns-deadly-11592305962
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-53061476


----------



## AUz

Ashoka The Great said:


> And you believe things mentioned in social media?



I believe 5 injuries, 0 deaths figures *MUCH* more so than the myth of 43 PLA soldiers dead, 100 arrested and whatever other bs notions indian media now has to feed indian masses to hide yet another indian humiliating defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faithfulguy

lonelyman said:


> That’s the line from day one, why are u so excited?
> 
> Military insiders confirmed pla has 2 lightly injured, 0 dead



If there is not a single fatality, China would just use the term casualties and won’t distinguish between deaths and injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

In military "casualty" is defined in *killed or wounded. *Go look it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

you guys obviously don't deserved the face saving, I think the Chinese top brass overestimated you.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Figaro

Considering that at least 20 Indian soldiers were killed and at least 70 were wounded, we are talking about nearly 100 Indian casualties here. Since this was hand to hand combat, I'm not surprised China suffered some casualties ... all wounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

Ashoka The Great said:


> China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.


2 seriously injured = Less than 20 casualties. 



Dungeness said:


> Did you just come out from a cave?


He just kept moving from one cave to another.  Actually most Indians do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistan forum discussing Indian issues? Wow. I think obsession starts here.. More Pakistanis including YOU on Indian topic thread than your own subject. Oh btw.. If Indians commenting on Indian topic is burning you then go ask your admin to close it for foreign posters. I guess the admin does not agree with you.. Hahaha..Now you may start your expert comments on India China border issues since you are allowed to be obsessed with India.. Oops.. As per you I am obsessed. Hahaha (again haha hihing since you said we should enjoy our success and since your the EXPERT, non obsessed India Chin border issue analyst.. I take your word, just for now)


Musings said:


> Living and posting on a Pakistani forum yes you are. Enjoy the sweet sell of success your army and government are thriving in at the moment - enjoy. Btw land captured - soldiers dead - politicians lying and your still haha haha ing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

master_13 said:


> and has been debunked multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> that's guys bullshiting. China never confirmed Chinese death number, chinese government said it will not release chinese death number "in order not to escalate situation with India further", tells you who lost more people. Wechat circulate china didn't lose any men, just injuries.


everything is caculated here, we also didn't "revealed" enemy's casulties,let alone inflating numbers every few days like Indian does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Mirza Jatt said:


> Now since we have an international source. Let me assume you have full trust on the figures given by the source. The source says '0' Chinese deaths. Basically you are telling me not a single Chinese soldier got a scratch. LMAO.



I never say the death count is 0. Credible foreign media never mention the count at 43. Many foreign media would say the death count on China is unconfirmed or don't list any number because they don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Not going nuclear. Neither China nor India. Depends how far China pushes it since they are the agressor and rae targetting and claiming several Indian land like ladakh, arunachal, etc. India can only respond. But the whole point is India is not sitting hand in hand or a sitting duck like in 1962. The capabilities to inflict a heavy blow now lies with both India and China which was only China in the past. And I am guessing China knows this.


truthseeker2010 said:


> Well good for indians if it thinks it has all the ingredients to confront china. As for annihilation, india has NFU theoretically, but even if there is a war (if i take your opinion as the general perception and view of indian leadership). It won't go nuclear because firstly india will need a very strong reason for world community something like chinese army is at doors of delhi, because going nuclear for losing disputed regions will not be accepted by world at large. Secondly India has already stated it to be bilateral issue, going nuclear will make it global the moment india signals its intentions.
> 
> The only way India and its military can restore its status quo on LAC and confidence in public is to take back its lost territory with full conventional force or remain like modi as nothing happened.


----------



## IblinI

Figaro said:


> Considering that at least 20 Indian soldiers were killed and at least 70 were wounded, we are talking about nearly 100 Indian casualties here. Since this was hand to hand combat, I'm not surprised China suffered some casualties ... all wounded.


10 captured,among them some officers too.
The collapsed side is crying and yelling the otherside also had casualties,funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Actually I agree with you. We can't even make decent rifles. It's imported you see. But we make bullets decent enough to penetrate skull like a hot knife in the butter. And luckily it works with all the imported rifles that we have. Now you understand why your army agrees to de escalates every time after posturing. Lol


Han Patriot said:


> Mirza you need go start from the basics, start learning how to make a decent rifle. No point boasting about superhuman soldiers. They died from hypothermia, that's a fact and the captured 10 survived thanks to our tea. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Sshhhh.... you are spilling the beans dude. Let them enjoy their bubble. 
~ 'No' Chinese killed..Only Indians killed.all 10 fingers, palm, hands, legs, toes with China now~


Gandhi G in da house said:


> Let the Chinese not release the figures. Everyone know the truth about their numbers. Be it Coronavirus or this battle. They never officially released numbers of the 1962 war. Only subservient Pakistanis will believe them. US intelligence already estimates 35 Chinos dead.
> 
> What matters is that that even as per satellite images from neutral sources the tent they were trying to set up across the Indian LAC was BURNT DOWN and the Chinese are back on their side of the LAC now at Galwan.
> 
> Now only Pangong Tso remains. That too will be vacated in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274775705914691587

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

IblinI said:


> you guys obviously don't deserved the face saving, I think the Chinese top brass overestimated you.



Indians have no shame , this word not in their dictionary

the best way to treat them is like British did, humiliate them, slave them , saving face for them does not work

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mirza Jatt

The worst narrative I heard was China not releasing figures to not further escalate the issue. Lol. You guys are best suited for bollywood movies. Don't you ever feel like having a right to information in your country. How long you will be spoon fed the figures by your Govt to suit their narrative.


faithfulguy said:


> there were no official figure. So Indian press should not make up numbers. And should not have created a narrative of why none was announced. Is there any more differences between Indian press vs Bollywood drama?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manga

Yes we do know 18 PLA soldiers got necks dangled out.
Today they say but its below 20, tommorrow will say but its below 50.
As from previous records we will have to wait few more years before final figure is concluded.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20611

manga said:


> Yes we do know 18 PLA soldiers got necks dangled out.
> Today they say but its below 20, tommorrow will say but its below 50.
> As from previous records we will have to wait few more years before final figure is concluded.
> 
> View attachment 643672


If I was an Indian and I surrendered so easily, I would tell my boss that I snapped 18 PLA necks too when I get released

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

AUz said:


> Casaulties doesn't necessarily mean deaths btw. I read on Chinese social media that 5 Chinese injured, 0 dead



Chinese never accepted the casualties during the past incidents and war. And, will never accept in the future.

The difference is that India disclosed the details but China will not do... But does meant, casualties and dead not happened at Chinese side.


----------



## GamoAccu

manga said:


> Yes we do know 18 PLA soldiers got necks dangled out.
> Today they say but its below 20, tommorrow will say but its below 50.
> As from previous records we will have to wait few more years before final figure is concluded.
> 
> View attachment 643672


So anything written by an Indian must be TRUE? Tell me 1, just 1 credible well respected foreign media reported the story of 18 necks broken on PLA soldiers.

Do Indians ever READ NON-INDIAN news? Do you know well repected foreign media is more CREDIBLE than India's?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Mirza Jatt said:


> The worst narrative I heard was China not releasing figures to not further escalate the issue. Lol. You guys are best suited for bollywood movies. Don't you ever feel like having a right to information in your country. How long you will be spoon fed the figures by your Govt to suit their narrative.


Ya.. Chinese release statement that no Chinese fatality but only a few injury. Guess what? The whole world will know Indian is weakling and congress will ask to declare war on China to prove something. You shall thank China for saving Indian face.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WebMaster

Chinese numbers are less, it is good by China that it is not releasing the numbers. Else Indians will be under fire to respond, this will only result in escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GamoAccu

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Chinese never accepted the casualties during the past incidents and war. And, will never accept in the future.
> 
> The difference is that India disclosed the details but China will not do... But does meant, casualties and dead not happened at Chinese side.



Why didn't the Indian government disclose the released of 10 Indian soldiers including 1 colonel and 3 majors? They were telling their people NO MISSING PERSON before the release.



manga said:


> Yes we do know 18 PLA soldiers got necks dangled out.
> Today they say but its below 20, tommorrow will say but its below 50.
> As from previous records we will have to wait few more years before final figure is concluded.
> 
> View attachment 643672


*India Has a Public Health Crisis. It’s Called Fake News.*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/opinion/india-elections-disinformation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

GamoAccu said:


> In military "casualty" is defined in *killed or wounded. *Go look it up


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualty_(person)

A *casualty*, as a term in military usage, is a person in military service, combatant or non-combatant, who becomes unavailable for duty due to several circumstances, including death, injury, illness, capture or desertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

WebMaster said:


> Chinese numbers are less, it is good by China that it is not releasing the numbers. Else Indians will be under fire to respond, this will only result in escalation.



Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?


----------



## Max

edit Wikipedia with this article and declear your victory while Chinese enjoy in their newly acquired territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Ashoka The Great said:


> China government's mouthpiece Global times finally accepted Chinese casualties. Numbers are yet not revealed though.



I hope you understand "casualty" includes people who are _injured_, it does not necessarily mean _dead_. I haven't read of any dead PLA soldiers from that encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

A1Kaid said:


> I hope you understand "casualty" includes people who are _injured_, it does not necessarily mean _dead_. I haven't read of any dead PLA soldiers from that encounter.



Bollocks.


----------



## baconlover

good hope that soothes the indian psyche a bit


----------



## Imran Khan

give a medal veer surrender modi .


----------



## Figaro

padamchen said:


> Bollocks.





padamchen said:


> Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?


Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?


----------



## baconlover

lonelyman said:


> the best way to treat them is like British did, humiliate them, slave them , saving face for them does not work



well the only difference and a big one is that - back then - they more or less willingly accepted the British beef sausage, and subsequent aided and abetted the WHITE masters.


----------



## Aryan0395

It took China close to nearly half a century to accept casualties of korean war. 
Yeah they will accept any casualties


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The line indian media is taking that China trying to enter in indian side and they were prepared so 20 died indian soldiers but they kill 40+ of them, now they will not come back cuz they know india is not from 1962,
now china will lose aksai chin cuz they are occupier they grab alot of areas around china tibet and indian side of kashmir, China alway attack from back they are not trustable people we knew about them but we were quite but its time to reply China like how we deal with Pakistan we will fire every time they enter 1inch.
its so discussing when you hear indian media, they are so disgrace, pethatic, and liars you cant imagin what they become in 2 decade since this goons become more actives in politics. 
on top of that they claiming all the terrorism coming from Pak, when we fail to tell to the world that look this Altaf hossain and people still members of his party are involve in terrorism sponsored by indians. every day they killing our soildiers and innocent people either by shelling or thru terrorism but we are not saying a words which encourage them to bark what ever they feels like..
its time to counter them in every place since we have everything and capability to do so. 
indian looks like humans but i really dont understand how they really believe what their media says, like common you lost in this conflict but instead of staying quite your media claiming that they kill chines and people really believing them they must be another creature who looks like human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Figaro said:


> Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?



Don't play this juvenile game with me.


----------



## pothead

Beast said:


> Ya.. Chinese release statement that no Chinese fatality but only a few injury. Guess what? The whole world will know Indian is weakling and congress will ask to declare war on China to prove something. You shall thank China for saving Indian face.



Care to share the statement?


----------



## WebMaster

padamchen said:


> Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?


According to Multiple Indian sources and returned captured soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

https://www.deccanherald.com/opinio...-ceding-indian-territory-to-china-851889.html
https://indianexpress.com/article/o...s-killed-narendra-modi-p-chidambaram-6468531/
https://indianexpress.com/article/o...-dispute-narendra-modi-tavleen-singh-6468560/
merge to RELEVANT THREAD if this is not relevant


----------



## KING OF BABARS TRIBE

https://www.deccanherald.com/opinio...-ceding-indian-territory-to-china-851889.html
https://indianexpress.com/article/o...s-killed-narendra-modi-p-chidambaram-6468531/
https://indianexpress.com/article/o...-dispute-narendra-modi-tavleen-singh-6468560/
These are some opinions if seem to be relevant in this thread.


----------



## The Maverick

Han Patriot said:


> Mirza you need go start from the basics, start learning how to make a decent rifle. No point boasting about superhuman soldiers. They died from hypothermia, that's a fact and the captured 10 survived thanks to our tea. Lol




We don't know how good your rifles are either mate. So 
Or any of your equipment 
Your good at making propaganda vedio of military troops and equipment. 
Does this machine work.
I tell you now you chinease will.do nothing othet than posture.
Starting a war with a nuclear power is no joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

WebMaster said:


> According to Multiple Indian sources and returned captured soldiers.



"Returning soldiers" is anecdotal. You're seasoned enough to realise it's nowhere close to being a credible source.

Any credible source that the number of Chinese dead were lesser than Indian dead?

I haven't seen any such.


----------



## IMARV

Flight of falcon said:


> Casualties not fatalities



The word "casualties" need to be taken in context of post GT made. They are comparing fatalities, and that's why they quoted 20 on Indian sides.


----------



## Leishangthem

this gloibal times is annoying as hell,it's no mouth piece of Cpc,it's an attention seeking website with no connection to cpc.
It's irrelevant and probably based in USA.


----------



## Mrc

What global times is saying that Chinese are allowing indian govt a face saving... 

So u can safely persume either no fatalities or far less than 20


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I know. It's just fantasies being celebrate here. Thankfully there is a real world outside that works with common sense. India has revealed the figures and is taking the loss of soldiers bravely. Any professional army does this. Soldiers who died deserves this honours. All I can say is enjoy their ignorance. We are doing enough and the Chinese on the battle ground knows thai way too well.


pothead said:


> There is no source,
> 
> Everyone here is posting their own fantasies as realities.
> Even Chinese govt has not uttered anything remotely similar to the nonsense being peddled here.
> 
> CCP knows it got licked and are now busy massaging their egos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

They don't know. Because China will never reveal. Since you agree no one knows the figure.. Let me ask you now... what according to your common sense can be a figure of casualty on Chinese side?


GamoAccu said:


> I never say the death count is 0. Credible foreign media never mention the count at 43. Many foreign media would say the death count on China is unconfirmed or don't list any number because they don't know.


----------



## Han Patriot

The Maverick said:


> We don't know how good your rifles are either mate. So
> Or any of your equipment
> Your good at making propaganda vedio of military troops and equipment.
> Does this machine work.
> I tell you now you chinease will.do nothing othet than posture.
> Starting a war with a nuclear power is no joke


At least we sold artillery guns to Mid East before, no ones buy Indian junk. Hahahahah.

What are you gonna do when you run our of ammo? Wait for delivery!? PATHETIC



Mirza Jatt said:


> Actually I agree with you. We can't even make decent rifles. It's imported you see. But we make bullets decent enough to penetrate skull like a hot knife in the butter. And luckily it works with all the imported rifles that we have. Now you understand why your army agrees to de escalates every time after posturing. Lol


I think you import the bullets too mate. Lol. We normally deescalate after getting territory and killing 23 Indians and you guys are more than happy to obliged


----------



## baconlover

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india's population is actually 1.4 billion NOT 1.2 billion.



my guesstimate is 1.5
Anyway likely past China's number since at least 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> Ya.. Chinese release statement that no Chinese fatality but only a few injury. Guess what? The whole world will know Indian is weakling and congress will ask to declare war on China to prove something. You shall thank China for saving Indian face.


It's better for them to think they won and we keep the 60sqkm.lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mirza Jatt said:


> Not going nuclear. Neither China nor India. Depends how far China pushes it since they are the agressor and rae targetting and claiming several Indian land like ladakh, arunachal, etc. India can only respond. But the whole point is India is not sitting hand in hand or a sitting duck like in 1962. The capabilities to inflict a heavy blow now lies with both India and China which was only China in the past. And I am guessing China knows this.



China is not the aggressor. Had it been the case, India would have foul cried and the world would have taken notice. And the disputed territories of india of kashmir, ladakh or the east are since indian independence. The gap of capabilities b/w both the armies have only widened since 62.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

If your fantasies have ended let me remind you, what you call whole world has not released any reports that there are 0 fatalities in Chinese side. There goes your 'whole world knows' statement into the bin. 
Oh btw since you guys love international confirmation more than using common sense then let me tell you US releases statement as 35 dead Chinese from its satellite confirmation. So is US part of your so called 'world' that you refer ? Oh may be the world is lying or may be American satellite doesn't work.


Beast said:


> Ya.. Chinese release statement that no Chinese fatality but only a few injury. Guess what? The whole world will know Indian is weakling and congress will ask to declare war on China to prove something. You shall thank China for saving Indian face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Really? Who is the agressor here then? India? Can you pls elaborate how?


truthseeker2010 said:


> China is not the aggressor. Had it been the case, India would have foul cried and the world would have taken notice. And the disputed territories of india of kashmir, ladakh or the east are since indian independence. The gap of capabilities b/w both the armies have only widened since 62.


----------



## Beast

Mirza Jatt said:


> If your fantasies have ended let me remind you, what you call whole world has not released any reports that there are 0 fatalities in Chinese side. There goes your 'whole world knows' statement into the bin.
> Oh btw since you guys love international confirmation more than using common sense then let me tell you US releases statement as 35 dead Chinese from its satellite confirmation. So is US part of your so called 'world' that you refer ? Oh may be the world is lying or may be American satellite doesn't work.


Lol.. US report? Indeed, US is the most righteous nation. They never lie, cheat or steal. Anything US report must be cited as the Bible.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

baconlover said:


> my guesstimate is 1.5
> Anyway likely past China's number since at least 2010





Very likely true considering the inefficient strategies and techniques indians use to conduct their censuses. Add to the fact that indians have a proven record of lying severely and manipulating data.


----------



## PakSword

Mirza Jatt said:


> If your fantasies have ended let me remind you, what you call whole world has not released any reports that there are 0 fatalities in Chinese side. There goes your 'whole world knows' statement into the bin.
> Oh btw since you guys love international confirmation more than using common sense then let me tell you US releases statement as 35 dead Chinese from its satellite confirmation. So is US part of your so called 'world' that you refer ? Oh may be the world is lying or may be American satellite doesn't work.


Where is the satellite confirmation? Can you post the link here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oracle

Mirza Jatt said:


> Oh btw since you guys love international confirmation more than using common sense then let me tell you US releases statement as 35 dead Chinese from its satellite confirmation. So is US part of your so called 'world' that you refer ? Oh may be the world is lying or may be American satellite doesn't work.


what ! satellites knew where to point at the time of brawl? and it got that good pictures to differntiate between dead & alive ....

why those satellite cant work in Afghanistan ? to find alive taliban ?


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274916659052994560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## steelTalons

Mirza Jatt said:


> *let me tell you US releases statement as 35 dead Chinese from its satellite confirmation*


what are you smoking? and how can u get it for so cheap??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Done? Any thing substantial? Please avoid wasting bandwidth if you can't google before replying.


steelTalons said:


> what are you smoking? and how can u get it for so cheap??


----------



## Mrc

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274916659052994560




That means China wanted to give india a face saving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Passionaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274916659052994560



Huh,
They are NOT releasing causalities...

Wait, for over 450 pages the Chinese and Pakistanis are shouting there were NO chinese killed..

what is this now?
Did Global times piss on zero killed theory?

My god, these Global times guys are worse than trolls, can't believe they represent Chinese state.

So Chinese official stance is ->
Chinese soldiers also got killed
BUT
We wont release numbers.

LMAO...carry on commies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Modi already clarified that no Chinese troops crossed over into Indian territory.
> 
> So the territory that Chinese troops are on is all considered Chinese territory, by Modi himself.



Oho...what a surprise...Where have you been, sir?

I remember you used to post a lot back those years

Hope everything is going fine for you 

and by the way, Congratz on taking control over Galwan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Mrc said:


> That means China wanted to give india a face saving



its more like India is giving China face and body saving.

Really pathetic from Global times and CCP.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mirza Jatt said:


> Really? Who is the agressor here then? India? Can you pls elaborate how?



Who went to the chinese post with dozens of soldiers, and got 20 dead and 10+ arrested?


----------



## steelTalons

pothead said:


> Huh,
> They are NOT releasing causalities...
> 
> Wait, for over 450 pages the Chinese and Pakistanis are shouting there were NO chinese killed..
> 
> what is this now?
> Did Global times piss on zero killed theory?
> 
> My god, these Global times guys are worse than trolls, can't believe they represent Chinese state.
> 
> So Chinese official stance is ->
> Chinese soldiers also got killed
> BUT
> We wont release numbers.
> 
> LMAO...carry on commies.


you can live in your delusional world thinking u killed 2x chinese soldiers or captured 2x chinese soldiers, but the fact of the matter is, it has been almost a week since u got beat the fk up by the commies, and u havent done anything about it. no retaliation, no strikes. NOTHING!! they have ur territory under their control, all you can do is keep killing them and capturing them on ur media lmao..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shjliu

Mirza Jatt said:


> It's not about only Modi here. See you have to understand for India there is 1. The history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared for which we suffered the defeat. Now who ever is the leader, there is no excuse of not fighting because there is no mood in public to let China play with our land and 2. There was always a hard-line leadership that was missing in India. India today has both in place... that's why I say, if China thinks it can pull this just to scare Taiwan, then sorry, it's not happening anymore without suffering a set back that will annihilate both India and China. Of course China can survive and India might not after this, but whatever world power dreams they have goes up with the mushroom cloud.


"the history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared...." the warning China give India is published on People's daily on 22, Sept, 1962, check out below from Wikipedia:

"Xu Yan, prominent Chinese military historian and professor at the PLA's National Defense University, gives an account of the Chinese leadership's decision to go to war. By late September 1962, the Chinese leadership had begun to reconsider their policy of "armed coexistence", which had failed to address their concerns with the forward policy and Tibet, and consider a large, decisive strike.[4] On 22 September 1962, the _People's Daily_ published an article which claimed that "the Chinese people were burning with 'great indignation' over the Indian actions on the border and that New Delhi could not 'now say that warning was not served in advance'."[69][70]"

Please pay attention to People's Daily this time..... warning will be in the newspaper!


----------



## manlion

India-China Face Off: Specialized high-altitude forces of India deployed at LAC

Following the violent face-off between India and China at Galwan Valley in Eastern Ladakh, India has deployed its high-altitude specialized forces along the long Line of Actual Control (LAC). The forces are deployed to guard the border from any transgression by the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) in every sector. These deployed forces are trained in guerrilla warfare. The Modi government has directed Indian Army, Air Force and Naval Force to repel Chinese transgression.

https://www.headlineenglish.com/nat...igh-altitude-forces-of-india-deployed-at-lac/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

No wonder why Indians are perfect for call centers. They are professional liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> its more like India is giving China face and body saving.
> 
> Really pathetic from Global times and CCP.



Really? Then why is India busy blaming each party and fighting by itself about what happened and how it could have happened. Why is China not even caring about it and not just took Galwan claims which up until 2 days ago, you Indians also claimed? Why is China taking Pangong Tso at least up to finger 4 which you guys also claim until finger 8? How is both these two examples of China taking your claims and your Modi agreeing with China meaning you give us face saving? Please we cracked open 20 of your faces at least and returned dozens on the first day and 10 high ranking guys two days ago. These are ALL facts both sides agree on. What both sides don't agree on is PLA deaths. Both sides however do agree PLA injuries.

Forget death count for one second. Focus on how we have 1. taken your claimed lands away from you in at least two places and 2. how your Modi has agreed that the land we took in 1. are not Indian lands even though up until 2 days ago India formally claimed Galwan region and formally claimed Pangong Tso from finger 1 to finger 8 on Chinese side. Now PT is finger 8 to at least finger 4 all Chinese with Modi surrendering those claims forever.

I really cannot post anymore express underpants. Please start some factories for underpants yourself. We are bored and tired. Remember when we use electronic warfare and EMS weapons to neutralize your Su-30MKI flying into our claimed airspace of Arunachal Pradesh in 2017? This is why your Modi and generals surrendered 1 hour after we release the last 10 high rank captives. All of these above are true. Highlight and reply how they are not.



pothead said:


> Huh,
> They are NOT releasing causalities...
> 
> Wait, for over 450 pages the Chinese and Pakistanis are shouting there were NO chinese killed..
> 
> what is this now?
> Did Global times piss on zero killed theory?
> 
> My god, these Global times guys are worse than trolls, can't believe they represent Chinese state.
> 
> So Chinese official stance is ->
> Chinese soldiers also got killed
> BUT
> We wont release numbers.
> 
> LMAO...carry on commies.



LOL typical dothead logic and low intelligence. Again, "casualties" mean injuries and desertion or death or anything not fighting status. 30 Casualties could be 0 dead and 30 just with sore write bashing Indian skulls in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Even CCP and Global times are trolling the Chinese & Pakistani people here..

Not one statement made by CCP agrees with the nonsense being peddled here.
I repeat - NOT ONE.



serenity said:


> LOL typical dothead logic and low intelligence. Again, "casualties" mean injuries and desertion or death or anything not fighting status. 30 Casualties could be 0 dead and 30 just with sore write bashing Indian skulls in.



Oh please,
typical commie play.
Hide the casualties so that people don't strip the dictator and slap him to death.


----------



## Dazzler

"Someone" narrated the account in Urdu. This is the GT version..

What happened that night How did the doomsday fall on the Indian army in the valley of Gulwan? Listen to the true story of one moment ...
The Corcommanders' meeting on June 6 was deliberately held by China at the place where the land was snatched from India. Lieutenant General from India attended the meeting while China sent its Junior General i.e. its Major General to the meeting. At the meeting, which lasted seven to eight hours, the Chinese military expressed its intention not to leave an inch of space. The Indian general had taken thousands of maps and kept trying to convince the Chinese officer that this is our area, sir, give it back to us. But the Chinese officer did not listen to a single one and thus the meeting ended without any result. 
However, both sides agreed that the two armies would retreat one kilometer from the new border. However, the areas that China has snatched from India will not be returned, the Chinese official agreed because some of it While it did not matter, the Modi government wanted to cash in on the success of the Chinese army's one-kilometer retreat. So two days later, when the Chinese army began retreating one kilometer after picking up supplies and dismantling the camp, a storm came over the entire Indian channels and it was considered India's great achievement that the Chinese army is slowly retreating. 

Will also return our snatched space. This temporary political opportunity was used by the Modi government to appease the people ... Two days before the current incident, a big meeting was held in Delhi which included all the Chiefs of the Armed Forces except Modi. It was decided that China has softened a bit and has retreated a little. Why don't we do the same as China and try to take back the one kilometer from which China has retreated. Because there were reports that there was only one Chinese tent in this place which was set up by the Chinese army only for surveillance while the rest of the army had retreated one kilometer ... There were ten or fifteen Chinese soldiers in this tent.

India planned to send two to three hundred commandos led by a colonel. They will tear down this tent and if a handful of Chinese soldiers resist, they will be mocked. A video of the whole operation will also be made to silence the opposition. If the public is also shown the video, the morale will be raised. If possible, this scene will also be included in an Indian film. Near the Gulwan valley where a tent of the Chinese army was set up. Located on the banks of the Gulwan, the Indian Army used to call it Patrol 14. It was thought that after the occupation of Patrol 14, we would make a fuss on the channels that the Indian army had liberated its land by defeating the Chinese army the worst. It was not to say how much land was redeemed .. Just redeemed. Santosh Babu took more than two hundred soldiers and delivered 14 patrols. He and his soldiers were armed with sticks, while the Chinese soldiers who were sleeping in their tents in the freezing cold of minus 2 degrees Celsius were completely unarmed.

Both countries have made a law that they will never use weapons. The other will have to fly a white flag when entering each other's territory. Now the Indian troops went to take back their territory and that too through war ... So the Colonel himself stayed behind but sent fifty or sixty soldiers armed with sticks etc. The soldiers attacked and beat the Chinese soldiers and came out of the tent and set it on fire. The Chinese troops retreated a little while the Indian troops began to celebrate the victory there. It was their fault. They had teased the sheep and now they should have either run away or called in more troops to capture it, but they did not, but those who were left behind with the colonel. Patrol 14 arrived to celebrate the victory. Now more than two hundred Indian soldiers were celebrating there. In India, Modi was told that the army had achieved tremendous success.
On the other hand, the fifteen or twenty Chinese soldiers who after being beaten, informed his command what the Indian army had done to him. It was midnight but the Chinese command decided to settle the score at that time instead of waiting for the morning. This decision later became a shocking example for the Indian Army. Became a nightmare. The Chinese command has set up a contingent to deal with the situation. This is a detachment of Chinese soldiers that you can call Genghis Khan's army. These people number about a thousand. They are experts in martial arts and they are very bloodthirsty. They have all kinds of weapons instead of guns. Have been trained ... their weapons are iron rods, wooden poles with nails and barbed wire wrapped around them .. immediately this contingent was sent to arrange for the Indian contingent .. Genghis Khan's army at night In the darkness of the day, the place was quietly surrounded so that no one could escape ... The Indian media also admits and eyewitnesses who survived the Indian soldiers say that it was not known what happened. This bloody story was written by the Chinese soldiers for eight hours continuously ... then guess the details of what happened. 

The Chinese Genghis Khan army fell on these three hundred soldiers as a doomsday. Meanwhile, fifty or sixty Indian soldiers jumped into the icy waters of the Gulwan River out of fear, but they staggered to their deaths. Some jumped into the ditches to save their lives. Tried but they fell on the sharp rocks and became trapped while hundreds of Indian soldiers were surrounded in such a way that they could not find a way to escape. They all staggered to their deaths for twenty hours, but the saddest thing was that the Indian army did not try to save them. The Chinese soldiers did their job and set up new tents and sat down in large numbers while the Genghis army retreated. 
The Indian colonel and many soldiers died at the beginning of the battle while the rest of the soldiers were dying by rubbing their heels. There was no one to help them while the Chinese soldiers were repeatedly sending messages to the Indian army to take away their wounded soldiers and bodies. An inquiry has been launched in India into the incident, saying that a large number of troops could have been rescued if timely assistance had been provided. At first three soldiers were killed, then twenty and now 47 have been identified and the rest are missing. In all this, China is completely silent. Didn't say a word. On the one hand, the Indians say that we also killed 43 Chinese soldiers and on the other hand, we are mourning our dead and talking about revenge. Brother, if you have killed 43 Chinese soldiers as compared to your 20 soldiers, then what is the revenge now? China should take revenge for the 43 people you killed while they are silent and your tears do not stop ...
The original story is another. The earth also went. More than two hundred soldiers also went and found nothing. Not a single Chinese soldier has been injured ... while the opposition and the people have humiliated Modi by saying that you were a dishonorable person, you started making India big, you wanted to be a superpower, while China, Nepal and Pakistan lost ground to you. 

Modi is silent ... America says fight on your own and defeat China while fighting China's Genghis Khan is not Modi's only thing ... Modi has decided to stand with his eyes closed for two minutes in response to the whole nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## steelTalons

pothead said:


> Hide the casualties so that people don't strip the dictator and slap him to death.


The only dicktater being stripped and slapped online by his own people is Surrendera Modi, soo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> Even CCP and Global times are trolling the Chinese & Pakistani people here..
> 
> Not one statement made by CCP agrees with the nonsense being peddled here.
> I repeat - NOT ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please,
> typical commie play.
> Hide the casualties so that people don't strip the dictator and slap him to death.



Dothead, I think you have swallowed too much Hindu shit from streets of your slums. Tell us why you assume PLA casualties are 100% all fatalities? You can't. You just want to pheel good because dotheads have no abilities except crying commie and chinki and burning products ahahahahaha. You are global no.1 loser not 2012 super power. Maybe 2012 super rapist that's all. You cannot accept these things.











vs














We understand why your *** is so sore. Butthurt jai jai.

Pothead you know how many casualties Indian army and Indian government both suffered? more than 100. More than 20 confirmed dead, reality is much higher but CCP hasn't said a word to keep your asses from creating nuclear fission. More than 30 returned immediately, 10 returned to you last two days, and many more Indians injured. This is close to 200 Indian casualties altogether combined. One American tabloid news "believes that PLA suffered 35 casualties". And sorry they are tabloid news and no access to any live satellite from CIA. We believe these casualties from PLA are from sore wrists beating in skulls of Indian army losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

I m sure indian dead are alot more than 20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Mrc said:


> I m sure indian dead are alot more than 20



They are quite a lot more. Indian army casualties between 100 and 200 and deaths well over 23. Captured jawans useless returned immediately so we don't have to spend energy holding them while 10 officers returned two days ago. Returned after Indian lying government and army told the world ALL indians accounted for, and returned right before Modi surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Mirza Jatt said:


> Pakistan forum discussing Indian issues? Wow. I think obsession starts here.. More Pakistanis including YOU on Indian topic thread than your own subject. Oh btw.. If Indians commenting on Indian topic is burning you then go ask your admin to close it for foreign posters. I guess the admin does not agree with you.. Hahaha..Now you may start your expert comments on India China border issues since you are allowed to be obsessed with India.. Oops.. As per you I am obsessed. Hahaha (again haha hihing since you said we should enjoy our success and since your the EXPERT, non obsessed India Chin border issue analyst.. I take your word, just for now)



The obsession starts in you logging onto a Pakistani site and burn. Cant over a billion indians get a site half as good as this? Ouch burning? 

We are allowed to discuss whatever we want to wherever we want to - at the end of the day it is a Pakistani site.
I encourage admin to allow more Indians to express themselves on here so we can see for ourselves the stupidity and obsession you chaps possess when it comes to anything Pakistani. 

You talk about success for India? Are you seriously for real? You call losing land, losing soldiers your leaders lying through the teeth as success then thats fine. 

India has been humiliated and the world can see for themselves. 

You continue to ramble on about Chinese losses trying to mitigate your own losses. Stop deflecting and allow it to sink in. You leader Mr Surrender has accepted the loss and i think you should let that sink in slowly so it doesnt give you any blood pressure issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

To all the indian posters here, read up and tell me who is the aggressor now?

Btw Indians have allowed the use of firearm at LAC now, lets see what can they do now.........


----------



## Han Patriot

serenity said:


> Dothead, I think you have swallowed too much Hindu shit from streets of your slums. Tell us why you assume PLA casualties are 100% all fatalities? You can't. You just want to pheel good because dotheads have no abilities except crying commie and chinki and burning products ahahahahaha. You are global no.1 loser not 2012 super power. Maybe 2012 super rapist that's all. You cannot accept these things.
> 
> View attachment 643736
> 
> View attachment 643737
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> View attachment 643738
> 
> View attachment 643740
> 
> View attachment 643742
> 
> 
> We understand why your *** is so sore. Butthurt jai jai.
> 
> Pothead you know how many casualties Indian army and Indian government both suffered? more than 100. More than 20 confirmed dead, reality is much higher but CCP hasn't said a word to keep your asses from creating nuclear fission. More than 30 returned immediately, 10 returned to you last two days, and many more Indians injured. This is close to 200 Indian casualties altogether combined. One American tabloid news "believes that PLA suffered 35 casualties". And sorry they are tabloid news and no access to any live satellite from CIA. We believe these casualties from PLA are from sore wrists beating in skulls of Indian army losers.


Not even sure if its American mate. US news? Wtf is that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Read the same story in Chinese language on chinese defence forums.

Indians deserved much worse but china always shows restraint.

If indians had used guns their dead would be alot more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274997866411376640
LMAO..
So much for kung Fu

These guys can't even punch properly, one of your soldiers was keeping his head down trying to punch.

They literally got man-handled here.
If this video is any indication, it's clear what would have happened few days back.

LOL>


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274997866411376640
> LMAO..
> So much for kung Fu
> 
> These guys can't even punch properly, one of your soldiers was keeping his head down trying to punch.
> 
> They literally got man-handled here.
> If this video is any indication, it's clear what would have happened few days back.
> 
> LOL>



And it is not indication. The 15th fight is indication of IA pussy strength.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The *PLA *burriend the *ShooperPauer *with sticks and stones... and now the *headless*, *SurrenderIndia*, is busy creating a fake narrative just to save itself from futher downgrade!!


What this guy is saying? Is it true? @padamchen

- PRTP GWD


----------



## pothead

serenity said:


> And it is not indication. The 15th fight is indication of IA pussy strength.



So, what is CCP version of what happened on 15th night?
Quote them buddy..


----------



## padamchen

Bagheera said:


> What this guy is saying? Is it true? @padamchen
> 
> - PRTP GWD



He's a closet bigot who I lost interest in some time ago.


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> So, what is CCP version of what happened on 15th night?
> Quote them buddy..



Just one line "Casualties on both sides from fighting". It is you dressing this as 100 PLA fatalities. This lets you pheel good about IA 100 to 200 casualties, more than 30 men returned while 10 held until two days ago, among this is at least 20 Indian fatalities. There you go. The truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> Even CCP and Global times are trolling the Chinese & Pakistani people here..


Global times is not official channel of CCP ,CCTV IS A OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF CCP YOU INDIOT


----------



## Taimoor Khan

One thing which everyone missed on is Chinese FM statement in which he demanded Indian side to "punish" those officers in Indian army who were responsible for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

Global Times is also CCP approved. This is definitely true and often it is used to give hints and signals without being so formal. Like we have been seeing since two weeks ago. 

All CCP's formal line is to stop comparing numbers but Indians immediately read this as PLA must have xxxxxx fatalities instead of 0 fatalities and some injuries. They cannot comprehend the possibility CCP saying stop comparing numbers is anything other than PLA dying. Weak minds so no wonder their top leaders surrender because they know the real fucking truths and real capability of PLA is so far ahead of all Indian military combined they will not even dare to shoot a single bullet even when at least 20 of their soldiers including senior officers killed by hands of PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

pothead said:


> So, what is CCP version of what happened on 15th night?
> Quote them buddy..


YOU'RE HEAD LIKE POT THAT'S FOR SURE


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IAU said:


> YOU'RE HEAD LIKE POT THAT'S FOR SURE


Calm Down Irfan Sahab


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275002216105967616
The video was shot in Northern Shyok which is only place along LAC with snow in June. Date is 10-12 June. Some troops with anti-covid masks can be spotted.
Fight happened after both accused each others patrol of LAC violation.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Calm Down Irfan Sahab


I AM NOT INTERESTED YOUR SHIT


----------



## monitor

> Chandan Sharma
> 
> @ChandanSharmaG
> 
> My son Shreyam is throwing his Made in China Toy in Dustbin. He is children but he knows very well about current situation. As a true Indian we all need to #BoycottChina Bharat Mata ki Jay #ChineseProductsInDustbin


Look at the bottom of the picture .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IAU said:


> I AM NOT INTERESTED YOUR SHIT


Bhai Why are you angry with me? You used to be cool with me on pakistanipower and sevenoseven


----------



## Feng Leng

LOL video ends right before the Indians retreat

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## DrasticMeasure

All I see is a bunch of idiots fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LOL Idiots targetting someone's mom through wordd. Disgusting. And cowards were more still Chinese put up the fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Waaaa! You guys see! It's proof Indians are mighty and definitely killed 100 PLA soldiers. This video of gentle fighting before June 15th fight shows all the evidence of 100 PLA fatalities!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nature is

If Indians bravely fought and killed as many or more Chinese, why is Indian govt authorizing the use of firearms at LAC now? LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LOL video ends right before the Indians retreat


Video ended right before PLA fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

serenity said:


> Just one line "Casualties on both sides from fighting". It is you dressing this as 100 PLA fatalities. This lets you pheel good about IA 100 to 200 casualties, more than 30 men returned while 10 held until two days ago, among this is at least 20 Indian fatalities. There you go. The truth.



Well,
So, your interpretation of "casualties on both sides" is Indians died and Chinese got scratches?

That's why I keep saying that CCP are a bunch of cowards,
Not even releasing all facts to your own people.

Lol, these cowards are lying to their own people in their face &
you lot are happy in your ignorance...

Right now I pity Chinese people, they can't even properly celebrate their braves like we did.
I utterly pity you buddy.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275002216105967616
> The video was shot in Northern Shyok which is only place along LAC with snow in June. Date is 10-12 June. Some troops with anti-covid masks can be spotted.
> Fight happened after both accused each others patrol of LAC violation.







The title is very misleading. That wasn't a proper fight. It was a glorified pushing and shoving fest with a few sucker punches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

silent_poison said:


> Video ended right before PLA fled.



Why not show the whole video then of them fleeing

Why cut it off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Wow that's the proof Indian wanted to show the world, how mighty they are .Indians outnumber Chinese in this fight. Then Chinese responded and Indians soldiers to save themselves from getting raped jumped in the water, Next time make a thread on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Mr Slient is working harder more than ever now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daghalodi

LoL @ huge fistfights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441


----------



## Cranked

Let's plan....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## padamchen

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441



Lol

Little midget baunas.


----------



## beijingwalker

Can't believe that one Chinese takes on 3 Indians and 3 Indians still can't manage to overpower him.

The fighting spirit is so great for the Chinese side, even outnumbered 3 to 1, the Chinese officer still goes after Indians in the end of the fight and forces Indians to disengage first, if Indians are outnumbered 3 to 1, they would be down on the ground in seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ultima Thule

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Bhai Why are you angry with me? You used to be cool with me on pakistanipower and sevenoseven


As i say not interested to your shit and i have a question for WAS I TALKING TO YOU???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Pakistani Fighter said:


> LOL Idiots targetting someone's mom through wordd. Disgusting. And cowards were more still Chinese put up the fight


Don't you worry. Your hopes of China conflicts helping Pakistan's interests in any way will never come to a pass.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

... and then 20 Indian soldiers were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

There is like 4 chinese and about 30 indians. Still the indians here brags. It's like when one muslim is lynched by 1000 indians in india. Effing brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

Indians for years claim that Chinese soldiers are from one child families and are all spoiled kids and have no battle experience, “Chinese army is full of wimps, sissies & little emperors." now Indians can see those "spoiled kids" can still kill with barehands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan Tauseef

Misleading description. Secondly, Its matter of thinking that Chinese are outnumbered, but they still manage to keep up. & no on has fled in this incomplete video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

silent_poison said:


> Video ended right before PLA fled.



Your talking sh1t again arent you? How do you have this incredible skill of doing this on a daily basis?

Look at the title - then watch the video? The complete bull crap you come out is summarized in if you think the title "huge fistfight" is merited then you are a full on retard. 
I just wasted 2 minutes of my life looking for the fist fight.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Arsalan Tauseef said:


> Misleading description. Secondly, Its matter of thinking that Chinese are outnumbered, but they still manage to keep up. & no on has fled in this incomplete video.


Matter of thinking. Count them you will see


----------



## Crystal-Clear

why india didn't claim 86 Chinese casualties in this ?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441


Chinese must release the video too then



Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441


@PanzerKiel @Signalian



padamchen said:


> Lol
> 
> Little midget baunas.


Midget baunas despite outnumbered stood eye to eye in front of pajeets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Lol
> 
> Little midget baunas.



Listen to Indian soldiers words,
absolute gold,

Most of the Chinese there were a foot shorter than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

for Indians not allowed to view this video.


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888


----------



## pothead

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888



Don't worry,
Not one Chinese or Pakistanis will believe a word Chinese CCP will say..

It was folks from Sikh regiment that went in and dragged their CO.
They were giving a nice finger to the Khalistani champs


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Listen to Indian soldiers words,
> absolute gold,
> 
> Most of the Chinese there were a foot shorter than us.



Most of the time (this is fact from serving guys) our guys are laughing when pushing them off.

Even in this video you can make out that there is a midget flailing away, and the taller Indian guys are trying to smother him so that he does not hurt himself.

The killings have changed things forever now.

They will continue paying ....


----------



## BL33D

pothead said:


> Don't worry,
> Not one Chinese or Pakistanis will believe a word Chinese CCP will say..
> 
> It was folks from Sikh regiment that went in and dragged their CO.
> They were giving a nice finger to the Khalistani champs


Ikr, wait for the excuses. Isnt NDTV their favorite to quote on here. Imagine if it was 1:1.


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Most of the time (this is fact from serving guys) our guys are laughing when pushing them off.
> 
> Even in this video you can make out that there is a midget flailing away, and the taller Indian guys are trying to smother him so that he does not hurt himself.
> 
> The killings have changed things forever now.
> 
> They will continue paying ....



In the video, you could see Indian officer shielding Chinese soldiers from other Indian soldiers as well.
Everything changed now & fear PLA has seriously miscalculated.

A short skirmish, Chinese are not going to survive Indian onslaught,
A war may give them advantage but even that is not certain.

It looks like Xitler bit more than he can chew and he can't get out the shit he stepped in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai

beijingwalker said:


> Can't believe that one Chinese takes on 3 Indians and 3 Indians still can't manage to overpower him.
> 
> The fighting spirit is so great for the Chinese side, even outnumbered 3 to 1, the Chinese officer still goes after Indians in the end of the fight and forces Indians to disengage first, if Indians are outnumbered 3 to 1, they would be down on the ground in seconds.


Ask your communist party to reveal the casualty figures... Soldiers who die while on border deserve respect...



xyx007 said:


> for Indians not allowed to view this video.


Ladakh me hari ghaas tere pappa ne uugai thi...???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> In the video, you could see Indian officer shielding Chinese soldiers from other Indian soldiers as well.
> Everything changed now & fear PLA has seriously miscalculated.
> 
> A short skirmish, Chinese are not going to survive Indian onslaught,
> A war may give them advantage but even that is not certain.
> 
> It looks like Xitler bit more than he can chew and he can't get out the shit he stepped in.



Tibet is going to get hot now.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888


Hahaha LOL 'Sources'. Sources which told 300 killed in Balakot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyx007

aman_rai said:


> Ask your communist party to reveal the casualty figures... Soldiers who die while on border deserve respect...
> 
> 
> Ladakh me hari ghaas tere pappa ne uugai thi...???


abey 56" inch ki chati terra pappa nei bol tha tereh dakini ki video nahi hei. Aby ga kei thora get some knowledge During Month of June The '_Khichu_' _grass_ consists yellow flower whereas 'Sheri has blue colour flower grown in such high altitude.


----------



## aman_rai

xyx007 said:


> abey 56" inch ki chati terra pappa nei bol tha tereh dakini ki video nahi hei


Not enough... Do more cheerleading... 
Go and search more old videos of accident... Just like this one


----------



## Mrc

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888




By mathematical rule 

Since 1 indian commanding officer had died

Sources shud confirm 2 and half Chinese commanding officials are dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275021825647443971

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan Tauseef

aman_rai said:


> Ask your communist party to reveal the casualty figures... Soldiers who die while on border deserve respect...
> 
> 
> *Ladakh me hari ghaas tere pappa ne uugai thi...???*




Please, no pappa siyapa guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

right now, CCP army is like..


----------



## The Maverick

What are the Chinese people burning about.
20 Indian soldiers dead.
60km of disputed territory stolen 
Threatening India with war.

And you claim chi ease people are burning.im bemused amused and disgusted .
Wtf.are you going on about


----------



## Feng Leng

Our diplomat said that the Indian colonel Babu attacked our commanding officer during negotiation. That was why the colonel had to be killed. It is possible that our commanding officer succumbed to his injuries. I actually prefer if our government releases the facts. I actually don't like our style of releasing information piecemeal bit by bit. If the Chinese people demand Indian blood then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274477677676769281
@beijingwalker What does it say. Is it an old video ?


----------



## Spy Master

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275014314596773888



Guys seriously? I was not expecting this, please don't break the rules now. If 1 Indian is killed then according to war formula at least 2 Chinese are killed, don't try to be humble here, we can't have a new formula for next 100 pages on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

aman_rai said:


> Not enough... Do more cheerleading...
> Go and search more old videos of accident... Just like this one


Aby ga kei thora get some knowledge During Month of June The '_Khichu_' _grass_ and Sheri grass has grown in such high altitude.
https://books.google.com/books?id=G2jv3ETBwBUC&pg=PA81&lpg=PA81&dq=Khichu+grass&source=bl&ots=jUsCBj-nNl&sig=ACfU3U2M2PuKIhz5O9LEB3JfiDLuU2GIYg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwir1ISUp5XqAhXtYt8KHb4DDJwQ6AEwBHoECAoQAQ#v=onepage&q=Khichu grass&f=false

yeh pappa ko yad kar rahei hei...saleh coward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Bagheera said:


> Chalo kisi ki jhaant jalate hai.
> 
> @Cliftonite @Areesh @Mangus Ortus Novem @Pakistani Fighter @AfrazulMandal @xeuss @GumNaam @ARMalik @Daghalodi
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Hong Kong too.

All in.


----------



## Beast

Feng Leng said:


> Our diplomat said that the Indian colonel Babu attacked our commanding officer during negotiation. That was why the colonel had to be killed. It is possible that our commanding officer succumbed to his injuries. I actually prefer if our government releases the facts. I actually don't like our style of releasing information piecemeal bit by bit. If the Chinese people demand Indian blood then so be it.


The face saving method of not revealing Chinese casualty works. Modi understand Chinese goodwill and admit no intrusion and no land lost by the Chinese. 

If you dont give face to Modi, he will claim all kind of nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> Hong Kong too.
> 
> All in.


I posted this factually correct thread. Skeptical mods closed it. What do you think about it? 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-...rsonnels-will-fight-to-liberate-tibet.672353/

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Spy Master said:


> Guys seriously? I was not expecting this, please don't break the rules now. If 1 Indian is killed then according to war formula at least 2 Chinese are killed, don't try to be humble here, we can't have a new formula for next 100 pages on this thread.




2.5


----------



## Musings

padamchen said:


> Even in this video you can make out that there is a midget flailing away, and the taller Indian guys are trying to smother him so that he does not hurt himself.



Yes Indians are generally 6 foot 4 inch white skin giants. Amazing how 20 Indians were slaughtered by the midgets.


padamchen said:


> The killings have changed things forever now.
> They will continue paying ....



Yes i agree the "killings" have changed things forever. Losing land and soldiers lives resulting in 1 of the most humiliating days for your army - i can see things changing.
Im sure Chinese are sh1tting their pants with your powerful "they will continue paying" - another Indian being delusional. Get a grip man and stop bigging India up to be something they can only dream of being.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan Tauseef

Hm... there we go again.


----------



## Mrc

Feng Leng said:


> Our diplomat said that the Indian colonel Babu attacked our commanding officer during negotiation. That was why the colonel had to be killed. It is possible that our commanding officer succumbed to his injuries. I actually prefer if our government releases the facts. I actually don't like our style of releasing information piecemeal bit by bit. If the Chinese people demand Indian blood then so be it.




This is indian news quoting sources

Their prime source is their own delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terry5

padamchen said:


> Most of the time (this is fact from serving guys) our guys are laughing when pushing them off.
> 
> Even in this video you can make out that there is a midget flailing away, and the taller Indian guys are trying to smother him so that he does not hurt himself.
> 
> The killings have changed things forever now.
> 
> They will continue paying ....




Time for a joke 


What do you call a tall Indian ? 

answer : Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyx007

Shameless Indian Liars ....see their weapons, they were claiming no weapon carried and check their pathetic commando attire ....and this video is current, see the grass During Month of June The 'Khichu' grass and Sheri grass has grown in such high altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

*Indians*
First: We dont trust Chinese they hide their casualties
Second: Chinese said they lost this and that and we will quote Chinese now

I wonder why the Bihar regiment has not claimed a number so far? Why these anonymous sources, why unofficial version from Journalists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

ITS not important where video ends.....important is Ladhakh is falling


----------



## Sal12

Pak returned Abhi nandon to give a face saving to India and India in return twisted this in its favor and told its public that Pak was scared of Indian retaliation so Pak returned the Abi nandone after 2 days.

Here China didn't announce its fatalities to give a face saving to India and India in return jumping here and there by twisting it that China is hiding 40+ of its own causalities due to embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Sal12 said:


> Pak returned Abhi nandon to give a face saving to India and India in return twisted this in its favor and told its public that Pak was scared of Indian retaliation so Pak returned the Abi nandone after 2 days.
> 
> Here China didn't announce its fatalities to give a face saving to India and India in return jumping here and there by twisting it that China is hiding 40+ of its own causalities due to embarrassment.


Worry about CPEC. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## padamchen

Bagheera said:


> I posted this factually correct thread. Skeptical mods closed it. What do you think about it?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-...rsonnels-will-fight-to-liberate-tibet.672353/
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Why do you think I was on a ban and disgusted to read Pakistanis cheering for chinis killing their own blood?



terry5 said:


> Time for a joke
> 
> 
> What do you call a tall Indian ?
> 
> answer : Pakistani



Its rare to find a Pakistani accepting that hes an Indian on a 70 year familial domestic huff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> Pakistanis cheering for chinis killing their own blood?


What are you talking about? Which incident? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## REHAN44

Indian media always fools there own people, this time the same.......... they do not have any proof and will never have.


----------



## ARMalik

padamchen said:


> Tibet is going to get hot now.



Tibet will definitely get hot since all the rockets, missiles, and hyper weapons will be fired from Tibet into all of india with indian soldiers running away screaming like little girls. Don't be surprised if one of these rockers hits your arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

What is it guys? What have I missed??

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Type59

padamchen said:


> Why do you think I was on a ban and disgusted to read Pakistanis cheering for chinis killing their own blood?
> 
> 
> 
> Its rare to find a Pakistani accepting that hes an Indian on a 70 year familial domestic huff.



Pia crash happened, Rss Indians were happy. 

Well Indian army bowing down to Beijing by not retaliating is interesting. I for one am amused by New Delhi's reaction.


----------



## ARMalik

PakSword said:


> What is it guys? What have I missed??



Indians think they can walk into Tibet and make it "Hot". I am not exactly sure what they mean by "hot". Do they mean light it on fire. Do they mean make it really hot attractive. I am not exactly sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

PakSword said:


> What is it guys? What have I missed??



Very little brother - Indians being Indian and dreaming of being tall giants and conquering the world and Bagheera wearing a pink sari and having a well deserved break. Just a normal day on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

Yeah, indians... always act gangster when in a pack of 15-20 and the adversary is just 2-3 guys. Like Hyenas.

Same mentally as the lynch mobs that roam india in large number and only take on small numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Mrc said:


> This is indian news quoting sources
> 
> Their prime source is their own delusions






To be fair this Vishnu Som guy seems like he is trying to avoid unsubstantiated internet rumors. He is not like Arnab Goswami.

The point is, if true, Indians should not celebrate the death of the Chinese commander who was attacked during negotiation. It will only make China seek revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> Well,
> So, your interpretation of "casualties on both sides" is Indians died and Chinese got scratches?
> 
> That's why I keep saying that CCP are a bunch of cowards,
> Not even releasing all facts to your own people.
> 
> Lol, these cowards are lying to their own people in their face &
> you lot are happy in your ignorance...
> 
> Right now I pity Chinese people, they can't even properly celebrate their braves like we did.
> I utterly pity you buddy.



We pity you even more for all the points I've already mentioned.

Have you no shame? You realize the list of names you Indians published is names of PLA generals from past? Did you admit that? How do you explain that lie? Yet another to the list of 6 lies. CCP has not said one word because it embarrassed you so badly any more words would be 1. a waste of time for you lot and 2. only going to make your already shit lives worse.


----------



## PakSword

Musings said:


> Very little brother - Indians being Indian and dreaming of being tall giants and conquering the world and Bagheera wearing a pink sari and having a well deserved break. Just a normal day on the forum


Yeah he lost his manners and thought he was on BRF.

So it's about strong, tall and white Indians killing 100s of soldiers again??



ARMalik said:


> Indians think they can walk into Tibet and make it "Hot". I am not exactly sure what they mean by "hot". Do they mean light it on fire. Do they mean make it really hot attractive. I am not exactly sure.


It's a good question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275002216105967616
> The video was shot in Northern Shyok which is only place along LAC with snow in June. Date is 10-12 June. Some troops with anti-covid masks can be spotted.
> Fight happened after both accused each others patrol of LAC violation.



Looks like indian soldiers were holding "Rain Bow" flags in their hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians always edit the video. Here is the full video.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

pothead said:


> Listen to Indian soldiers words,
> absolute gold,
> 
> Most of the Chinese there were a foot shorter than us.



Again you are deluded.

men and women average national and average wealthy urban:











More Indian lies as usual. Our northerners are very tall I think you are used to seeing Hong Kongers who are much shorter and other south east asians and confusing with Chinese. Here you see the truth in some research collected averages. More butthurt for dothead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMRAAM

Pakistani Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275015258436861952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275021825647443971


Few more days and they will claim the killing of either 2 COs or at least 1 Brigadier rank officer. They always want to stay at the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Members, just a reminder.. Don't use bad language. We are here to debate. Even if you think the other person is being delusional, there are ways to counter the delusions. 

The reports and news coming from Indian media are a treat. These reports keep us entertained in covid 19 period. Don't make too much fun that we get deprived of such entertainment in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## REHAN44

the end is near for endia ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Now Indian media one sided using secret sources have made cheap claim that 1 PLA commanding officer killed. Really Indians are shameless. China's side have not said one single thing about Indians but because we killed so many of them AND we took their claimed lands, they have to constantly make up lies.

You LIED about soldier's weapons
You LIED about whether fighting happened
You LIED about PLA retreating and positions
You LIED about PLA killed with a fake list of names of old PLA generals
You LIED about all your IA soldiers accounted for
You CONTINUE to change number of PLA killed claims (all from Indian sources using magic counting skills) and commanding officer status.

How can anyone believe Indians? Shameless people. Just like the video on youtube where the girl talks about Indian hotel staff trying to rape her and telling her LIES like they need to access her room to fix airconditioner. LIES Indians. Whole of India should be under Pakistan's control. We should fix you so this land becomes similar to what it was under Mughal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Bagheera said:


> What are you talking about? Which incident?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



See how happy these people were that Indians got killed. Young and not so young members alike. A shared communal catharsis for them. 

Iranians kill their guys on their border.

I've not once been happy or made a single post about their troubles with Iran. 

I consider Pakistanis closer, not by blood but culturally as people. 

But these people are really special. I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people. Something has happened there in the past 70 years that we know nothing about. It is a mistake to think of them as Indians any longer.


----------



## Kai Liu

serenity said:


> Again you are deluded.
> 
> men and women average national and average wealthy urban:
> View attachment 643780
> 
> 
> View attachment 643781
> 
> 
> More Indian lies as usual. Our northerners are very tall I think you are used to seeing Hong Kongers who are much shorter and other south east asians and confusing with Chinese. Here you see the truth in some research collected averages. More butthurt for dothead.


Tall or short, doesn't matter, they end up like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

serenity said:


> Now Indian media one sided using secret sources have shown 1 PLA commanding officer killed. Really Indians are shameless. China's side have not said one single thing about Indians but because we killed so many of them AND we took their claimed lands, they have to constantly make up lies.
> 
> You LIED about soldier's weapons
> You LIED about whether fighting happened
> You LIED about PLA retreating and positions
> You LIED about PLA killed with a fake list of names of old PLA generals
> You LIED about all your IA soldiers accounted for
> You CONTINUE to change number of PLA killed claims (all from Indian sources using magic counting skills) and commanding officer status.
> 
> How can anyone believe Indians? Shameless people. Just like the video on youtube where the girl talks about Indian hotel staff trying to rape her and telling her LIES like they need to access her room to fix airconditioner. LIES Indians. Whole of India should be under Pakistan's control. We should fix you so this land becomes similar to what it was under Mughal.


You are now getting a taste of what we have been experiencing since 27th Feb.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

Kai Liu said:


> Tall or short, doesn't matter, they end up like this:



True but we are ALSO still much taller than malnourished street shitters. Just watch some videos of people traveling India. The men are tiny midgets like east asians were in 1940s. They need decades more of development to feed themselves into taller average height. Why let this dothead lie when Chinese average height is much taller than Indian. They only have bollywood understanding of China. When they visit especially northern China, they will feel like 10 year old heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

Mirza Jatt said:


> The worst narrative I heard was China not releasing figures to not further escalate the issue. Lol. You guys are best suited for bollywood movies. Don't you ever feel like having a right to information in your country. How long you will be spoon fed the figures by your Govt to suit their narrative.



Do you know when the Chinese government released the figures


Kai Liu said:


> Tall or short, doesn't matter, they end up like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

AMRAAM said:


> Few more days and they will claim the killing of either 2 COs or at least 1 Brigadier rank officer. They always want to stay at the top.



You should remember the Indian formula:

Y= 2x +3

Where x is Number of Indian soldiers killed while Y is Number of Chinese soldiers killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GamoAccu said:


> Indians always edit the video. Here is the full video.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441


Check From 1:32. Five Bharti Rats vs Lone Chinese Soldier still that Lone Soldier put up a tough fight and looked at eye to eye at them afterwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan Alam

They can't show you fake wreckage, So a chinese D***k is expected on Media with complete autopsy. Imagine, arnab holding a d***k inhand live on tv and claiming it to be chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

PakSword said:


> You are now getting a taste of what we have been experiencing since 27th Feb.



Yes but to be honest we know about their kind and ways for ages and I've known how Pakistanis have been treated. Just these bhakts are getting more ridiculous with their ways. Instead of eating humble pie immediately and shutting their mouths, they open their assholes instead and come out with some crazy lies. I've been sharing with white coworkers and they are just shaking their heads about how much Indians can be so shameless. But they also know what Indians are like too since they work with many. Overpromise, underdeliver. Then walk away like King while everyone is shocked how awful they are. They think anyone in the world will really invest much into them? They feel like they deserve things and no hard work required, just sit there and sleep and it all comes to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Check From 1:32. Five Bharti Rats vs Lone Chinese Soldier still that Lone Soldier put up a tough fight and looked at eye to eye at them afterwards



They were trying to control their laughter. Like when a girl gets violent and you try and smother her so she doesn't get your soft parts by mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> See how happy these people were that Indians got killed. Young and not so young members alike. A shared communal catharsis for them.
> 
> Iranians kill their guys on their border.
> 
> I've not once been happy or made a single post about their troubles with Iran.
> 
> I consider Pakistanis closer, not by blood but culturally as people.
> 
> But these people are really special. I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people. Something has happened there in the past 70 years that we know nothing about. It is a mistake to think of them as Indians any longer.


There is a reason. 

Your soldiers kill Kashmiris all the time. We consider Kashmiris Pakistanis.

Stop killing Kashmiris and give them the right of self determination, we will get along very well with you lot. 

Also keep in mind that there were Indians who celebrated a civilian airliner crash on social media and few members justified that celebration on pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

serenity said:


> No wonder they are rapists.



@waz @AgNoStiC MuSliM

What does this topic or thread have to do with rape?

Is it ok to brand a nation of 1.3 billion people in this manner?

If so I have some really nice juicy racist ones for the chini halitotic midgets.

Thanks in advance for your go-ahead.



PakSword said:


> There is a reason.
> 
> Your soldiers kill Kashmiris all the time. We consider Kashmiris Pakistanis.
> 
> Stop killing Kashmiris and give them the right of self determination, we will get along very well with you lot.
> 
> Also keep in mind that there were Indians who celebrated a civilian airliner crash on social media and few members justified that celebration on pdf.



No one is interested in "getting along" with Pakistanis.

Just clarifying.

Its just old farts like me who get sentimental about you guys once in a while.

Once we are dead, the new lot think of you as some distant Somalian nation to be honest.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

padamchen said:


> They were trying to control their laughter. Like when a girl gets violent and you try and smother her so she doesn't get your soft parts by mistake.


No. They were trying to beat them like Girls they are from inside. Can't Bring down one Chinese Soldier despite being outnumbered. Typical Karens throwing tantrums

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

padamchen said:


> Tibet is going to get hot now.


New Delhi is getting hot now, time to pack your stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> No one is interested in "getting along" with Pakistanis.


Then don't come crying here and talk about the same blood. No one cares about your blood here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Great Janjua

padamchen said:


> They were trying to control their laughter. Like when a girl gets violent and you try and smother her so she doesn't get your soft parts by mistake.


I wish we could have a fight like this on the border too mar mar ke Indian soldiers ko 2 feet kay karde gai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

Pakistani Fighter said:


> No. They were trying to beat them like Girls they are from inside. Can't Bring down one Chinese Soldier despite being outnumbered. Typical Karens throwing tantrums



Its obvious you've never been in a street brawl.

I've seen videos of punjabi weddings where the chicken runs out with more violence than this video.


----------



## fisher1

Lol what a bunch of cowards. 

When it comes to Uighurs and Kashmiris, they go guns blazing. 

But when it comes to armed men, they become too sissy to fire a gun. 

Supa powa number one!

The world is laughing their asses off. Look at two supa powa numba 1 fighting 

WITH HANDS

Hahahaaa


----------



## Beast

manga said:


> Yes we do know 18 PLA soldiers got necks dangled out.
> Today they say but its below 20, tommorrow will say but its below 50.
> As from previous records we will have to wait few more years before final figure is concluded.
> 
> View attachment 643672


LOL.. Snapping neck! Nice story to woo 3 years old kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Then don't come crying here and talk about the same blood. No one cares about your blood here.



No one is crying. 

Unless you're mistaking disgust for tears.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> Its just old farts like me who get sentimental about you guys once in a while.
> 
> Once we are dead, the new lot think of you as some distant Somalian nation to be honest.


That's because of your media. Just tune in to our channels once in a while to see our 90% of the talk shows don't even mention India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> That's because of your media. Just tune in to our channels once in a while to see our 90% of the talk shows don't even mention India.



We don't get your channels.

You get ours.

That should tell you something.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> No one is crying.
> 
> Unless you're mistaking disgust for tears.


Your should've shown your disgust when your fellow countrymen were justifying celebration on a plane crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Your should've shown your disgust when your fellow countrymen were justifying celebration on a plane crash.



What plane crash?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

padamchen said:


> I've seen videos of punjabi weddings where the chicken runs out with more violence than this video.


Well you may probably see videos of LOC where Pakistani Soldiers force Indian Soldiers to run out with more violence than this video


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> We don't get your channels.
> 
> You get ours.
> 
> That should tell you something.


I don't think being an old whatever doesn't know there is a website called YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Well you may probably see videos of LOC where Pakistani Soldiers force Indian Soldiers to run out with more violence than this video



There is no hand to hand contact on the LOC.


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> I don't think being an old whatever doesn't know there is a website called YouTube.



No one goes looking for Pakistani news channels on you tube.

I look at cycling videos.

I get my Pakistani news here.

90% of the mohtaram this n that I do not understand what you guys say anyways.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

This is typical Indians he was saying "bardiya ai hay boht bardiya" meaning it was a great video recording to show to indian people. They just wanted to show ibdian people they beat the chinese like it was an easy task.

All for recording and show. These mofos have no idea of chinese power. These indian soldiers truely deserve worth of deaths by chinese hands kn battlefield.

I hope Chinese army kills each and everyone o e of them or beat them up so bad that they die of their wounds everyday on chinese border.

Indians are very arrogant and stupid, show them Chinese power. They are making fun of Innocent border patrol team. 


看来 他们印度人 是皈依的 想 外国人和印度人以为 中国人 是 特别容易打败。

我希望下次中国人 啥了他们一起。 他们印度人特别的邪恶。 特别的麻烦制造者.

我讨厌印度人 。 中国人特别厉害特别的聪明。 我们巴基斯坦跟中国人一起。

他们录制了视频，以耻辱中国。

让他们看到中国的力量, 印度人非常自大

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

padamchen said:


> Why do you think I was on a ban and disgusted to read Pakistanis cheering for chinis killing their own blood?


Lol own blood my a**. They cheer every single terrorist attack in Pakistan. Heck they cheer if there is an accident here. Dont know about older Pakistani generations but younger ones have developed their own identity as Pakistanis. No one feels any connection to them in the slightest bit.
To hell with this blood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Foxtrot Delta said:


> This is typical Indians he was saying "bardiya ai hay boht bardiya" meaning it was a great video recording to show to indian people. They just wanted to show ibdian people they beat the chinese like it was an easy task.
> 
> All for recording and show. These mofos have no idea of chinese power. These indian soldiers truely deserve worth of deaths by chinese hands kn battlefield.
> 
> I hope Chinese army kills each and everyone o e of them or beat them up so bad that they die of their wounds everyday on chinese border.
> 
> Indians are very arrogant and stupid, show them Chinese power. They are making fun of Innocent border patrol team.
> 
> 
> 看来 他们印度人 是皈依的 想 外国人和印度人以为 中国人 是 特别容易打败。
> 
> 我希望下次中国人 啥了他们一起。 他们印度人特别的邪恶。 特别的麻烦制造者.
> 
> 我讨厌印度人 。 中国人特别厉害特别的聪明。 我们巴基斯坦跟中国人一起。
> 
> 让他们看到中国的力量, 印度人非常自大



Badhiya hai was not for the video. These videos are shot by both sides.

It was for sending the chinis packing.


----------



## padamchen

In arduis fidelis said:


> Lol own blood my a**. They cheer every single terrorist attack in Pakistan. Heck they cheer if there is an accident here. Dont know about older Pakistani generations but younger ones have developed their own identity as Pakistanis. No one feels any connection to them in the slightest bit.
> To hell with this blood



Ok


----------



## Great Janjua

padamchen said:


> There is no hand to hand contact on the LOC.


We wish there was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> No one goes looking for Pakistani news channels on you tube.
> 
> I look at cycling videos.
> 
> I get my Pakistani news here.
> 
> 90% of the mohtaram this n that I do not understand what you guys say anyways.


So you get Pakistani news from Pakistan defense forum. So nice of you. Many others get them here too. Unfortunately, you will see very few videos originating from Pakistan taking about ladakh. Hope you got my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakesh

xyx007 said:


> Shameless Indian Liars ....see their weapons, they were claiming no weapon carried and check their pathetic commando attire ....and this video is current, see the grass During Month of June The 'Khichu' grass and Sheri grass has grown in such high altitude


This one is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Great Janjua said:


> We wish there was



You can keep wishing.

There's enough hate for another century minimum.


----------



## steelTalons

padamchen said:


> Its just old farts like me who get sentimental about you guys once in a while.


India must be a stinking cesspool, cuz its filled to the brim with farts like you. Every damn election over there dissolves down to Pak vs India narratives. Case in point the recent Delhi election in which Kapil Mishra mentioned "Mini Pakistans" & "Pak vs India". Y'all are obsessed, but sure, act cavalier all u want..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manga

GamoAccu said:


> So anything written by an Indian must be TRUE? Tell me 1, just 1 credible well respected foreign media reported the story of 18 necks broken on PLA soldiers.
> 
> Do Indians ever READ NON-INDIAN news? Do you know well repected foreign media is more CREDIBLE than India's?


Story of 20 killed is only first reported by indian media and then picked by foreign media. That time you arleady started dancing, forgetting it was indian media reporting.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

padamchen said:


> Badhiya hai was not for the video. These videos are shot by both sides.
> 
> It was for sending the chinis packing.


Well it had the opposite effect and got surrender modi hiding.


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> So you get Pakistani news from Pakistan defense forum. So nice of you. Many others get them here too. Unfortunately, you will see very few videos originating from Pakistan taking about ladakh. Hope you got my point.



There was a famous photo of a fat chini climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car once.

Most of us felt really sorry for you guys.

Definite racial undertones to that.

As I said, you guys are a special lot.


----------



## Cranked

padamchen said:


> See how happy these people were that Indians got killed. Young and not so young members alike. A shared communal catharsis for them.
> 
> Iranians kill their guys on their border.
> 
> I've not once been happy or made a single post about their troubles with Iran.
> 
> I consider Pakistanis closer, not by blood but culturally as people.
> 
> But these people are really special. I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people. Something has happened there in the past 70 years that we know nothing about. It is a mistake to think of them as Indians any longer.



You people never considered Pakistanis closer, never means never. And we are not sad about it, because we are not destined to be closer to you. You guys don't deserve us. 

Troubles with Iran, lol, at least you shall not bring this up as once again you Indians are the reason behind everything that's happening at our borders with Iran. 

And once again, you lied, as you said & I quote "I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people" you have no standard yardstick, no morals, no ethical values even in your own society, the caste system, the minorities and what not. 

Stop getting sentimental and stop trying to be emotional and tryna grab some sympathies over here on the forum. 

P.S. I am yet to start with Kashmir. But bhains k agey been bajaney sey koi faida nahi. 

As for Liars they say.....they never admit guilt, they deny, deny and deny, blame-shift & again cover up with more lies. Shame that your nation is living by this quote!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

padamchen said:


> You can keep wishing.
> 
> There's enough hate for another century minimum.


Please ask your army to declare no firearms allowed for 2 weeks thora street fight karlo ham se Bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Well it had the opposite effect and got surrender modi hiding.



He's not hiding. 

If anything, he seems to have gotten a new mooch an beard stylist.

Very avante garde.


----------



## Imran Khan

show this to surrender modi he may have some smile after weeks


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

padamchen said:


> Most of us felt really sorry for you guys.


We feel sorry for Indian Girls too who get raped


----------



## fisher1

Supa powa numba one is scared of escalation lol

Replace Indians with Uighurs or unarmed women and kids and China will feel very strong


----------



## doorstar

padamchen said:


> What does this topic or thread have to do with rape?


his post goes to explain/illustrate your collective national character.

@WebMaster @Foxtrot Alpha here is a post of mine that you can use for the third strike, will save you time and effrt to look for one
cheers!

eagerly awaiting
*Warning: Insulted Other Member/Nationality*
Hey doorstar,

We follow 3 strike procedure to ban users. This is 3rd of the strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wali87

And thennnn.. June 15th happened. 20 Indian army idiots got their faces disfigured.


----------



## AsianLion

India releases new video to humiliate Chinese, only shows cut out pieces for public consumption:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275030430203305985


----------



## padamchen

Cranked said:


> You people never considered Pakistanis closer, never means never. And we are not sad about it, because we are not destined to be closer to you. You guys don't deserve us.
> 
> Troubles with Iran, lol, at least you shall not bring this up as once again you Indians are the reason behind everything that's happening at our borders with Iran.
> 
> And once again, you lied, as you said & I quote "I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people" you have no standard yardstick, no morals, no ethical values even in your own society, the caste system, the minorities and what not.
> 
> Stop getting sentimental and stop trying to be emotional and tryna grab some sympathies over here on the forum.
> 
> P.S. I am yet to start with Kashmir. But bhains k agey been bajaney sey koi faida nahi.
> 
> As for Liars they say.....they never admit guilt, they deny, deny and deny, blame-shift & again cover up with more lies. Shame that your nation is living by this quote!!



I'm just offering my side.

You will find such voices increasingly rare.


----------



## Blacklight

padamchen said:


> There was a famous photo of a fat chini climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car once.
> 
> Most of us felt really sorry for you guys.
> 
> Definite racial undertones to that.
> 
> As I said, you guys are a special lot.


Chini climbs on top of a car, and Chini beats the life out of "X" Indian Army Soldiers, sure sounds like you desperately trying to poorly deflect.

Then again, you and your ilk, have hardly ever contributed anything substantial, besides poor deflection and whataboutism.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kai Liu

serenity said:


> Yes but to be honest we know about their kind and ways for ages and I've known how Pakistanis have been treated. Just these bhakts are getting more ridiculous with their ways. Instead of eating humble pie immediately and shutting their mouths, they open their assholes instead and come out with some crazy lies. I've been sharing with white coworkers and they are just shaking their heads about how much Indians can be so shameless. But they also know what Indians are like too since they work with many. Overpromise, underdeliver. Then walk away like King while everyone is shocked how awful they are. They think anyone in the world will really invest much into them? They feel like they deserve things and no hard work required, just sit there and sleep and it all comes to them. No wonder they are rapists. Same attitude lead to such characteristics. Losers of the world lol


Yes, they intentionally picked the taller ones, and they out number too...

Actually most of Chinese do not know how shitty india is in everything.... Our media shows a much better image of india than vise versa...
Can you imagine a nation's *capital *is as shitty as this??








Majority of indians live like animals....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

padamchen said:


> I feel sorry for Pakistani kids who get raped too.
> 
> Like the 8 year old maid recently.


We feel too like 16 year old gangraped in Ghaziabad and 13 year old and 18 year old Raped by their Fathers in Telengana and Madhya Paradesh


----------



## padamchen

doorstar said:


> his post goes to explain/illustrate your collective national character.
> 
> @WebMaster @Foxtrot Alpha here is a post of mine that you can use for the third strike, will save you time and effrt to look for one
> cheers!
> 
> eagerly awaiting
> *Warning: Insulted Other Member/Nationality*
> Hey doorstar,
> 
> We follow 3 strike procedure to ban users. This is 3rd of the strikes.



I've not reported your post.

I feel sorry for you. And I do not want you banned.

It stinks to get banned on your own national forum.

Getting banned on an enemy forum is like a gold medal in comparison.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> There was a famous photo of a fat chini climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car once.
> 
> Most of us felt really sorry for you guys.
> 
> Definite racial undertones to that.
> 
> As I said, you guys are a special lot.


That guy got deported.. China respected our laws.

What about your own Kashmiris (who we call Pakistanis) when your Army ties them to the bonnets of your vehicles?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armchair

wonder when or if we will see both sides arming at the LAC. This unarmed fights are even more dangerous. It makes logical sense for both sides to arm up.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

padamchen said:


> You send them brides from what I read.


No Its actually Indians whose daughters are running with Whites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> @waz @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> What does this topic or thread have to do with rape?
> 
> Is it ok to brand a nation of 1.3 billion people in this manner?
> 
> If so I have some really nice juicy racist ones for the chini halitotic midgets.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your go-ahead.


That's what the report post feature is for, and no, no such go-ahead is being given.


padamchen said:


> We don't get your channels.
> 
> You get ours.
> 
> That should tell you something.


It tells us how much of a rabidly intolerant & brain washed society and country India has become, with hate-mongering, propaganda and lies swirling around in the echo chamber you guys call 'media'.

Like @PakSword pointed out, take a look at Pakistani media (there is plenty available on Youtube even if you don't get broadcasts directly in India) to understand how little Pakistan obsesses over India, in comparison to the ridiculous obsession with Pakistan, perhaps driven out of some long standing insecurities, inferiority complexes and pettiness, you see on the Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> I feel sorry for Pakistani kids who get raped too.
> 
> Like the 8 year old maid recently.


Pakistanis too feel sorry for such incidents.. unlike many Indians who celebrate lynching on many social media platforms.. 

Sane Indians are very few.. and those too get trolled by bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> That guy got deported.. China respected our laws.
> 
> What about your own Kashmiris (who we call Pakistanis) when your Army ties them to the bonnets of your vehicles?



You are all over the place man.

You can call them Pakistanis when they come to you and accept your green passport.

Guess how many of them will.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> That's what the report post feature is for, and no, no such go-ahead is being given.
> 
> It tells us how much of a rabidly intolerant & brain washed society and country India has become, with hate-mongering, propaganda and lies swirling around in the echo chamber you guys call 'media'.
> 
> Like @PakSword pointed out, take a look at Pakistani media (there is plenty available on Youtube even if you don't get broadcasts directly in India) to understand how little Pakistan obsesses over India, in comparison to the ridiculous obsession with Pakistan, perhaps driven out of some long standing insecurities, inferiority complexes and pettiness, you see on the Indian media.



But we do not have the autoejaculatory group fest that I saw on PDF for two weeks when the Afghans or Iranians kill your troops.

Or the Americans for that matter.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> There was a famous photo of a fat chini climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car once.
> 
> Most of us felt really sorry for you guys.
> 
> Definite racial undertones to that.
> 
> As I said, you guys are a special lot.


One image of a fat 'Chini' climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car is enough for you to make broad derogatory generalizations about two nations and peoples. 

If that isn't an example of Indians with a Pakistani obsession clutching at straws then I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Pakistanis too feel sorry for such incidents.. unlike many Indians who celebrate lynching on many social media platforms..
> 
> Sane Indians are very few.. and those too get trolled by bhakts.



I feel sorry for any brutalized child. Was replying to your countryman, distasteful as it was to me to operate at that level.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

What is the point of this thread? The title is COMPLETELY misleading. The video in the OP is not a proper fight. Just pushing and shoving and some sucker punches. Happens everyday in school playgrounds across the world............more disinformation and more lowering of the quality on PDF.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

padamchen said:


> I've not reported your post.


 thank you



padamchen said:


> It stinks to get banned on your own national forum.


 if this were a Pakistani forum then yes, since it ain't I no longer have any problem with getting banned, looking forward to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

wtf arnt they trained to be calm and apply first aid minium.


----------



## Blacklight

padamchen said:


> I feel sorry for Pakistani kids who get raped too.
> 
> Like the 8 year old maid recently.





padamchen said:


> Why will chinis get violent with you?
> 
> You do not stop them at your border.
> 
> You send them brides from what I read.





padamchen said:


> You are all over the place man.
> 
> You can call them Pakistanis when they come to you and accept your green passport.
> 
> Guess how many of them will.
> 
> 
> 
> But only Pakistani brides for Chinis right?
> 
> 
> 
> But we do not have the autoejaculatory group fest that I saw on PDF for two weeks when the Afghans or Iranians kill your troops.
> 
> Or the Americans for that matter.



@AgNoStiC MuSliM @PakSword This two bit troll is just deflecting like a retard via insults. 

Haven't we had enough derailing of this thread by him? Time to send him on a long vacation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> One image of a fat 'Chini' climbing on top of the bonnet of a Pakistani police car is enough for you to make broad derogatory generalizations about two nations and peoples.
> 
> If that isn't an example of Indians with a Pakistani obsession clutching at straws then I don't know what is.



You do not need to put chini in quotes.

Its not a racial abuse.

Its a perfectly acceptable Hindi/Urdu word.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> But we do not have the autoejaculatory group fest that I saw on PDF for two weeks when the Afghans or Iranians kill your troops.
> 
> Or the Americans for that matter.


Oh come now - stop pretending you don't know what Indians actually say and do about Pakistani deaths.

Forget the broader uncontrolled web (Indian sites, social media, news organizations comment sections etc), THIS FORUM was overrun by Indian trolls 'autoejaculating' over Pakistani deaths in the wave of TTP terrorism that swept Pakistan.

Even now your countrymen elsewhere spare no quarter in 'autoejaculating' over Pakistani deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> pole to pole..


too long a distance for suepr power 2020, more like pillar to post in a 500 yard field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Full Video, India released:*
*




*


----------



## GamoAccu

Oh wow Indians post a fist fight video to embarrass China. This video is more humiliating for India.


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Oh come now - stop pretending you don't know what Indians actually say and do about Pakistani deaths.
> 
> Forget the broader uncontrolled web (Indian sites, social media, news organizations comment sections etc), THIS FORUM was overrun by Indian trolls 'autoejaculating' over Pakistani deaths in the wave of TTP terrorism that swept Pakistan.
> 
> Even now your ilk elsewhere spares no quarter in 'autoejaculating' over Pakistani deaths.



I am not responsible for 1.3 billion Indians.

I am not on all these so called Indian platforms.

I am here.

And you are one of the controllers here.

Limited engagement, without broad strokes Agno.


----------



## GamoAccu




----------



## AsianLion

*Full Video undisclosed location, India releases to humiliate Chinese, hand to hand border fight after China kills over 20+ Indian soldiers, 76+ injured and 10 Captured:*
*




*


----------



## notorious_eagle

padamchen said:


> They were trying to control their laughter. Like when a girl gets violent and you try and smother her so she doesn't get your soft parts by mistake.



Come on Sir, lets not get petty

The Chinese showed their ruthlessness which frankly Indians/Pakistanis don't have. 20 Indian soldiers dead(beaten to death), 10 captured. 1 Lt Col dead, 1 Lt Col and 3 Majors Captured. That's literally the entire leadership of the Unit decimated by the Chinese.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> You are all over the place man.
> 
> You can call them Pakistanis when they come to you and accept your green passport.
> 
> Guess how many of them will.


Lol.. and you?? You have been on topic with your cries all this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> *Pole to Pole was referring to the good Indians hitting their heads against ChineseDanda* .... running from *One Danda to the Next Danda...*
> 
> I just find it saddening that the *PLA crushed the SuperPower with Dandaz* and *SurrenderModiSarkar *is *Quiet as a Grave!*
> 
> *Sad Days for India and Indianness!!!*
> 
> Mangus


sorry bother, thought you meant North and South. BTW. fakendera modi to surrendra modi, quite an about turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

surrender modi need anything to cover his shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manga

Oh boy, so sorry chinese for the beating indian soldiers gave you in this video.
On top of it indian soldier is on record saying aaj maja aa gaya. (Translation for our cheei friends, it was fun today, ofcurs not for cheenis, lolz)


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> I am not responsible for 1.3 billion Indians.
> 
> I am not on all these so called Indian platforms.
> 
> I am here.
> 
> And you are one of the controllers here.
> 
> Limited engagement, without broad strokes Agno.


There was a time when PDF was insistent upon extending the same respect and deference to Indian soldiers that we did to soldiers of any other country.

The BJP's actions in Kashmir have destroyed any such 'goodwill' & 'respect' that existed - I and many other moderators simply do not care anymore to extend respect to a military force that is acting in support of occupation and atrocities of millions of Kashmiris and will likely be used to further the agenda of demographic change in J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Lol.. and you?? You have been on topic with your cries all this time?



Yes. I'm on topic.

What the hell does Kashmir and tying a guy to a jeep have to do with the topic?

Please.


----------



## PakSword

Blacklight said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PakSword This two bit troll is just deflecting like a retard via insults.
> 
> Haven't we had enough derailing of this thread by him? Time to send him on a long vacation.


Have just returned with a story he has heard about how Indians killed Chinese mercilessly.. All the other Indians were cheering till some Pakistanis smashed their heads on the wall of sanity.. All others left him alone with only his rants to support him. 

This thread has become a very good story telling/ entertainment thread like Indian media..I moderated on the very first day.. and once the dust was settled.. I allowed Indians to post their Beerbal - Akbar stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> There was a time when PDF was insistent upon extending the same respect and deference to Indian soldiers that we did to soldiers of any other country.
> 
> The BJP's actions in Kashmir have destroyed any such 'goodwill' & 'respect' that existed - I and many other moderators simply do not care anymore to extend respect to a military force that is acting in support of occupation and atrocities of millions of Kashmiris and will likely be used to further the agenda of demographic change in J&K.



As always, appreciate your honesty.

We don't expect any less from you where India Pakistan was involved.

The China thing was a wake-up to many of us. So voicing the same.

Its cathartic for your side and I realize that you guys despise the Chinis yourselves for the Islam and hand twisting and brides bit, so its an indicator of how hateful and desperate you really are to get the pom poms out for this.


----------



## Great Janjua

manga said:


> Oh boy, so sorry chinese for the beating indian soldiers gave you in this video.
> On top of it indian soldier is on record saying aaj maja aa gaya. (Translation for our cheei friends, it was fun today, ofcurs not for cheenis, lolz)


Indian ham se bhi khabi Maza lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

padamchen said:


> Yes. I'm on topic.
> 
> What the hell does Kashmir and tying a guy to a jeep have to do with the topic?
> 
> Please.



Look at your posts - you are the one all over the place. You are the one diversifying and take people off topic then starting to put crude and unrelated stuff on. You are the one attempting racial slurs by misspelling Chinese. Now please stop devaluing the forum. Make no wonder you only got back from a ban. 

Lets stick to the topic about lost land - lost lives and lost respect for a lying leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> Yes. I'm on topic.
> 
> What the hell does Kashmir and tying a guy to a jeep have to do with the topic?
> 
> Please.


If you know.. Jammu Kashmir and Ladakh are contested.. The people in IOJK want the right to determine their future.. The incident happened in Ladakh.. which is also disputed between China and India.. There are talks of 2.5 front wars too.. some say .5 front will be opened in Kashmir by Kashmiris.. I will not be surprised if the guy also joins hands with Chinese or Pakistani army against India. 

Everything is connected..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

Musings said:


> Look at your posts - you are the one all over the place. You are the one diversifying and take people off topic then starting to put crude and unrelated stuff on. You are the one attempting racial slurs by misspelling Chinese. Now please stop devaluing the forum. Make no wonder you only got back from a ban.
> 
> Lets stick to the topic about lost land - lost lives and lost respect for a lying leader.



Nothing wrong with calling a Chinese a chini.

Its shorter and easier to type.

I wish I could do the same for Pakistani full form. But the Brits spoiled it for the rest of us.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> I realize that you guys despise the Chinis yourselves for the Islam and hand twisting and brides bit,


Might be true for some Pakistanis, not for me or most people I know.

We are not monolithic in our views on any particular issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Might be true for some Pakistanis, not for me or most people I know.
> 
> We are not monolithic in our views on any particular issue.



I agree.

But you cannot speak for the rest of the 1000+ Pakistanis gleeful here.

We actually like the Iranians and Alghans.

When they kill your forces, we see it as something that takes the pressure off our flank. Nothing more.

I repeat. You guys are special.

@El Sidd join the discussion here


----------



## Kai Liu

AsianLion said:


> *Full Video undisclosed location, India releases to humiliate Chinese, hand to hand border fight after China kills over 20+ Indian soldiers, 76+ injured and 10 Captured:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 PLA vs ~20 indians, still indians can't do shit... pathetic... Imagine if we have the same number of men, indians have to collect their 20 dead bodies again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

padamchen said:


> @El Sidd join the discussion here



Yeah help him peg me down


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> When they kill your forces, we see it as something that takes the pressure off our flank.


Then you're being delusional.

Neither the Afghans nor Iranians are in a place to force Pakistan to divert military resources away from the Eastern front, regardless of how many of these little incidents occur. The Iranians simply cannot afford to make an enemy out of Pakistan given how isolated they are globally and how many powerful enemies they have in the region.

The Afghans, well, they're struggling against the Taliban - and if that particular annoyance decides to rear its head, the Frontier Corps expansion, modernization and armor and artillery inductions have in large part addressed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

El Sidd said:


> Yeah help him peg me down



No man. Unlike some I dont multi task well.

I cannot engage Pakistanis on the same topic in different places.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> Its cathartic for your side and I realize that you guys despise the Chinis yourselves for the Islam and hand twisting and brides bit, so its an indicator of how hateful and desperate you really are to get the pom poms out for this.


Take out your frustration in Galwan valley.. This is not a good place for it.

And if you have time, go through this thread to see how many Pakistanis despise Chinese. 

BTW.. we are trying to be as much impartial as possible.. You lot cried a lot to get the word "Gangu" banned despite so many Pakistani members requests that this word correctly describe the people who live around Ganga river and consider that holy. But even then we did that..

Imagine you are having a free run with the choice of words you are using in your posts for Chinese and Pakistanis. No Chinese member has ever cried to ban the word "chini". I know you will say that it's a hindi/ urdu word, but you don't have to be selective to use an urdu word in a post written completely in English. We know you write "chini" as a racial slur. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

padamchen said:


> No man. Unlike some I dont multi task well.
> 
> I cannot engage Pakistanis on the same topic in different places.



I am in a middle of something and will join this discussion later on. 

If someone threatens you, just chant Jai Sri Niazi and buy time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> When they kill your forces, we see it as something that takes the pressure off our flank. Nothing more.


And what about a civilian jet crash?


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Then you're being delusional.
> 
> Neither the Afghans nor Iranians are in a place to force Pakistan to divert military resources away from the Eastern front, regardless of how many of these little incidents occur. The Iranians simply cannot afford to make an enemy out of Pakistan given how isolated they are globally and how many powerful enemies they have in the region.
> 
> The Afghans, well, they're struggling against the Taliban - and if that particular annoyance decides to rear its head, the Frontier Corps expansion, modernization and armor and artillery inductions have in large part addressed it.



Ok so you are powerful and fully deployed against us.

But there is no pleasure in Iranics killing Indics for us.

Not even me.

You 

Guys

Are

Special!



PakSword said:


> And what about a civilian jet crash?



What about it man?

Am I the PM of India that you want me to denounce every classless act some retard does?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> some retard


Wah.. some retard!

Social media is full of such Indian retards..


----------



## siegecrossbow

AsianLion said:


> *Full Video undisclosed location, India releases to humiliate Chinese, hand to hand border fight after China kills over 20+ Indian soldiers, 76+ injured and 10 Captured:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What’s so humiliating? The guy was getting dog piled by like five Indians.

This goes to prove my point that if the Indians had evidence of Chinese casualties, they would’ve released it by now. instead they can only post distractions to soothe their population.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

AsianLion said:


> *Full Video undisclosed location, India releases to humiliate Chinese, hand to hand border fight after China kills over 20+ Indian soldiers, 76+ injured and 10 Captured:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro, in the end we have 5 tied up Jawans and if that's not enough 20 dead Indians, 10 captured soldier plus officers and 60sqkm of territory. What are you gonna do about it? Lol


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> But there is no pleasure in Iranics killing Indics for us.


If you're referring to Afghan's and Iranians killing Pakistanis, then you may be the exception, because, as I pointed out earlier, your countrymen swamped the online world (and continue to) with their cheering and 'auto-ejaculation' over the deaths of Pakistani civilians and soldiers.

What you see on this on this thread and this forum is barely a fraction of what Indians have done and continue to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

"Those who speak , do not know. Those who know, do not speak"
-Lao Tzu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> When they kill your forces, we see it as something that takes the pressure off our flank. Nothing more.


OK and when Chinese or Kashmiris kill your forces, you cry on PDF that same blood is celebrating the killing. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

The Maverick said:


> What are the Chinese people burning about.
> 20 Indian soldiers dead.
> 60km of disputed territory stolen
> Threatening India with war.
> 
> And you claim chi ease people are burning.im bemused amused and disgusted .
> Wtf.are you going on about


Actually most people in China don't really care about this incident, to them. It's like a small skimish and as long as we captured territory, ppl don't really care.


----------



## beijingwalker

AsianLion said:


> *Full Video, India released:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At 1:27, in the back of footage, we can see some Chinese soldier pinned an Indian down on the ground and delivered a hell lot of beating, that's an one on one fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

padamchen said:


> Ok so you are powerful and fully deployed against us.
> 
> But there is no pleasure in Iranics killing Indics for us.
> 
> Not even me.
> 
> You
> 
> Guys
> 
> Are
> 
> Special!
> 
> 
> 
> What about it man?
> 
> Am I the PM of India that you want me to denounce every classless act some retard does?



You can't expect us not to take pleasure in our big mouthed enemy being humiliated

Especially considering how much of a fat mouth Surrender Modi and the bakhts have had

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> If you're referring to Afghan's and Iranians killing Pakistanis, then you may be the exception, because, as I pointed out earlier, your countrymen swamped the online world (and continue to) with their cheering and 'auto-ejaculation' over the deaths of Pakistani civilians and soldiers.
> 
> What you see on this on this thread and this forum is barely a fraction of what Indians have done and continue to do.



I said I am a fast depleting minority, did I not.

Does that mean I do not have a voice here?


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275002216105967616
> The video was shot in Northern Shyok which is only place along LAC with snow in June. Date is 10-12 June. Some troops with anti-covid masks can be spotted.
> Fight happened after both accused each others patrol of LAC violation.


No amount of lil brawl videos are gonna save your 5 tied up Jawans, 20 dead Jawans and 10 captured Jawans including officers mate. I am sure the PLA keeps videos but won't release it to agitate Indians, we don't want this to escalate, capturing Galwan was enough.



Daghalodi said:


> LoL @ huge fistfights


I know, I thought it was bloody stuff, then it turned out to be some shitty playground shit. Means Indians are desperate to boost morale after the recent fck up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

AsianLion said:


> *Full Video, India released:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This video has snow on the landscape. Must be a different area or a different time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> Remember the fat lonely emperor on the bonnet of your police car.
> 
> That is the level.
> 
> The same guy in India would have been thrashed to death.


Again going off topic and will then cry.. 

This shows the difference between Pakistanis and Indians. His crime didn't require him to be executed with mob lynching. His crime's punishment was lockup and then deportation, which was done. Appreciate and move on.


----------



## Han Patriot

manga said:


> Oh boy, so sorry chinese for the beating indian soldiers gave you in this video.
> On top of it indian soldier is on record saying aaj maja aa gaya. (Translation for our cheei friends, it was fun today, ofcurs not for cheenis, lolz)


Dude, I know it hurts. Lil brawls 4 too 20 will not save Col. Babu and the 19 idiots who fled. Next time stand still while we tie you up and enjoy some tea, at least you would be alive. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manga

Han Patriot said:


> Dude, I know it hurts. Lil brawls 4 too 20 will not save Col. Babu and the 19 idiots who fled. Next time stand still while we tie you up and enjoy some tea, at least you would be alive. Lolol


lol lol lol
Comon not my fault if this video makes you cry, go in corner and relieve yourselves.
Further more indian soldiers is on record saying Gol gappe khayenge ? Ask translation to your friends. lolz


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Again going off topic and will then cry..
> 
> This shows the difference between Pakistanis and Indians. His crime didn't require him to be executed with mob lynching. His crime's punishment was lockup and then deportation, which was done. Appreciate and move on.



You guys lynch college students in univ for blasphemy.

Here suddenly you became Scandinavians.

Yes I believe you.

In an alternate universe.

And I am still way more on topic discussing chinis than a poor sod who got lashed to the front of a jeep.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> You guys lynch college students in univ for blasphemy.
> 
> Here suddenly you became Scandinavians.


Incidents even happen in west.. But we put them behind bars.. Just search for what happened to the people who lynched that guy in the university hostel.

More than that, we don't celebrate lynching.. That's the difference in character you need to see between two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manga

*At talks, China confirms commanding officer was killed in #Ladakh*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275035818638192641*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

Rakesh said:


> This one is fake.


ask from your surrender Modi, is this fake newj. normally Foreign minister is responsible to deal with foreign affairs. how come your defence minister on Russia urgent visit?


----------



## GamoAccu

If it is confirmed then what is the name of the commanding officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

GamoAccu said:


> If it is confirmed then what is the name of the commanding officer?



Article says according to sources. Which sources? Not even official army sources apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

padamchen said:


> Chini is not a racial slur.
> 
> Gangu is a preposterous love child of PDF started by @Indus Pakistan


Cheen (not chin) is the Urdu for China
Cheeni is the Urdu word for Chinese

chini.chinaman/chinaboy/ heyboy/heygirl etc. is a slur from old American western serials and films

gangu is NEVER a slur otherwise no hindu in india will be named ganga ram/ gungoo ram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

doorstar said:


> Cheen (not chin) is the Urdu for China
> Cheeni is the Urdu word for Chinese
> 
> chini.chinaman/chinaboy/ heyboy/heygirl etc. is a slur from old American western serials and films
> 
> gangu is NEVER a slur otherwise no hindu in india will be named ganga/ gungoo



You guys have preosterous spellings for the same words.

Like ha for hai

Dont be a grammar nazi. 

I will continue calling them chinis.



PakSword said:


> Incidents even happen in west.. But we put them behind bars.. Just search for what happened to the people who lynched that guy in the university hostel.
> 
> More than that, we don't celebrate lynching.. That's the difference in character you need to see between two nations.



What happened to the guy who assassinated some Pakistani big shot?

I hear he was showered in rose petals.


----------



## El Sidd

@padamchen

yes please. we can discuss now

opening statement please. no Bollywood stuff though


----------



## obj 705A

While the chances of a war is 0.01% however if it does happen then the biggest beneficiaries will be Pakistan (for Kashmir) plus Indian citizens living in the areas controlled by China.
Because China will start building up the parts they take and turn this:



Into this:



In record time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Mirza Jatt said:


> The worst narrative I heard was China not releasing figures to not further escalate the issue. Lol. You guys are best suited for bollywood movies. Don't you ever feel like having a right to information in your country. How long you will be spoon fed the figures by your Govt to suit their narrative.



Dude they fcked you guys up, I've seen the pics they literally slaughtered your soldiers. If you got pictures of your own, show 'em or shut the fck up.


----------



## Kai Liu

manga said:


> *At talks, China confirms commanding officer was killed in #Ladakh
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275035818638192641*


NDTV 'sources' NDTV...lol...


----------



## Han Patriot

Sources..... Lol


Kai Liu said:


> NDTV 'sources' NDTV...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> What happened to the guy who assassinated some Pakistani big shot?
> 
> I hear he was showered in rose petals.


And then hanged! Still don't see the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> And then hanged! Still don't see the difference?



High profile case.

Pressure from external sponsor states.


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274477677676769281
Allegedly a video of soldiers bringing home a coffin of a pla soldier killed on the border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> High profile case.
> 
> Pressure from external sponsor states.


Hahaha. OK.

So lets get back to the story you were telling. What have you heard from Indian soldiers?


----------



## Kai Liu

manga said:


>


Obsessed with global times??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274916659052994560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Zapper said:


> 在中印边界冲突中， 印度死了20军人， 中国死了43人。 印度为烈士们，举办了国葬， 有名有姓， 庄严肃幕， 官方媒体报道和致敬。 但是， 在同一场争斗中国士兵们， 官方不报道， 不公布姓名。没有集体葬礼， 没存尊严， 只有军方派一个军人将死去战士的一个骨灰盒送回士兵的老家，令人烈士父母寒心！


 a real genuine Chinese person referring to the indian dead as martyrs? are you effing kidding me?
@rott @serenity @Chinese-Dragon @Kai Liu @Han Patriot translate this fake tweet by some bharati please

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

manga said:


> View attachment 643796

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Kai Liu said:


>



Damn...


----------



## PakSword

Kai Liu said:


>


This is an old video.. when Kashmiris killed the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

doorstar said:


> a real Chinese referring to the injun dead as martyrs? are you effing kidding me?
> @rott @serenity @Chinese-Dragon @Kai Liu @Han Patriot translate this fake tweet by some bharati please


There are a lot of Chinese-speaking anti-China traitors, like those falungong idiots, and some CIA sponsored agents from TW and HK, they are trying their outmost to please their master right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

manga said:


> lol lol lol
> Comon not my fault if this video makes you cry, go in corner and relieve yourselves.
> Further more indian soldiers is on record saying Gol gappe khayenge ? Ask translation to your friends. lolz


The only crying I did was seeing 20 coffins draped with Indian flag. My condolences to them. Not sure how you can still laugh...


----------



## steelTalons

manga said:


> *At talks, China confirms commanding officer was killed in #Ladakh*
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275035818638192641*


At this rate, by next week China will have admitted that indian bois sunk their nuclear submarine present in the Galwan river as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

xeuss said:


> This video has snow on the landscape. Must be a different area or a different time.



Actually parts of the Galwan valley at certain peaks still has snow on the ground in June. You can clearly see in satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

PakSword said:


> This is an old video.. when Kashmiris killed the terrorists.


I know bro, just to illustrate how indians will be like when they are send to face the PLA...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Kai Liu said:


> There are a lot of Chinese-speaking anti-China traitors, like those falungong idiots, and some CIA sponsored agents from TW and HK, they are trying their utmost to please their master right now.


they gotta be the stupidest creatures on the planet just like their bharati brothers. the stupid fecktards can't even fake a message without giving themselves away



Kai Liu said:


> I know bro, just to illustrate how indians will be like when they are send to face the PLA...


 yep! if a handful of badly armed Kashmiris can make them cry like that, just imagine what the Chinese can (and will do).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

A1Kaid said:


> Actually parts of the Galwan valley at certain peaks still has snow on the ground in June. You can clearly see in satellite.



Thanks. Just reading the news, did not indicate that any of the brawls were on peaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274477677676769281
> Allegedly a video of soldiers bringing home a coffin of a pla soldier killed on the border


so could anyone prove the clip was not related to the brawl on June 15 ?


----------



## manga

Han Patriot said:


> The only crying I did was seeing 20 coffins draped with Indian flag. My condolences to them. Not sure how you can still laugh...


Save your tears for pla soldiers who got their neck broken, and their parent who just got to see them in earthen pots.


----------



## manga

Kai Liu said:


>


Do i even need to reply to this fake old video with new titles ?


----------



## Kai Liu

manga said:


> Do i even need to reply to this fake old video with new titles ?


Yes, I should add a few more lines to the video: how indians piss in thier pants when sent to face the PLA, like you did to our picture...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> India needs to accept without any conditions the *New ChineseStatusQuo.*
> 
> *Or have the courage to fight back!*
> 
> *SurrenderModi *needs to prove his *Indianness *...*at least Nehru fought and lost*... *SurrenderModi *lost without fighting!
> 
> No matter how many '*sources*' *IndianMedia *claims or Indian on AsocialMedia proclaim...
> 
> *The FACTS on the Ground are... Fingers are gone!*
> 
> *GalwanRiver *and *GalwanValley *is *Liberated *from *IndianOccupation *without firing a single bullet!
> 
> *Indianness *is not going to win an actual war against the *PLA*... better come back to real-world!
> 
> *Even if Indians claim that Xi was killed in clash... EastLadakh is still in the Chinese hands!*






According to highly placed indian sources, Trump and Macron were also killed when Chinese and indian troops engaged each OTHER on the Galwan Valley on the 15/16th of June 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

doorstar said:


> they gotta be the stupidest creatures on the planet just like their bharati brothers. the stupid fecktards can't even fake a message without giving themselves away
> 
> yep! if a hand full of badly armed Kashmiris can make them cry like that, just imagine what the Chinese can (and will do).


indians are very stupid to instigate China. Its capital is only 200 miles away from our border... It is within the range of our rockets on the plateau:









These rockets are much cheaper than missile, and a little bit less accurate than missile as well... Imagine one get off the target and hit somewhere like this:




or This:




It will be like a hell...

indians, time to pack your stuff and flee again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

manga said:


> Save your tears for pla soldiers who got their neck broken, and their parent who just got to see them in earthen pots.


RIP Indian soldiers


----------



## namefield_empty

Kai Liu said:


> indians are very stupid to instigate China. Its capital is only 200 miles away from our border... It is within the range of our rocket:





Kai Liu said:


> These rockets are much cheaper than missile, and a little bit less accurate than missile as well... Imagine one get off the target and hit somewhere like this


These response would be on your Han heartland, not in the peripheral regions you have illegally occupied. Munch on that, Han!


----------



## Longhorn

Daghalodi said:


> LoL @ huge fistfights


I've seen bigger and more vicious fist fights outside a nightclub on a Saturday night.


----------



## Zapper

kuge said:


> so could anyone prove the clip was not related to the brawl on June 15 ?


Did that shatter daddy china and pla's image that y'all cheerleaders have...get outta this echo chamber and you'll realize what the reality is. Chinese did admit they have casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that both sides don't get into a measuring contest


----------



## Kai Liu

Axomiya_lora said:


> These response would be on your Han heartland, not in the peripheral regions you have illegally occupied. Munch on that, Han!


Nope, the plateau is high, which means our rocket will have even longer range, to hit everywhere in your densely populated area, while yours can't even reach our wasteland...lol...
You will get fuxked... Admit it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GamoAccu

Kai Liu said:


> indians are very stupid to instigate China. Its capital is only 200 miles away from our border... It is within the range of our rockets on the plateau:
> View attachment 643821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These rockets are much cheaper than missile, and a little bit less accurate than missile as well... Imagine one get off the target and hit somewhere like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be like a hell...
> 
> indians, time to pack your stuff and flee again:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20611

This video makes it conclusive that Indian claims of inflicting 100+ casualties when outnumbered 5:1 complete BS. They’re outnumbering the pla here 5:1 and still having a hard time


----------



## namefield_empty

Zapper said:


> Did that shatter daddy china and pla's image that y'all cheerleaders have...get outta this echo chamber and you'll realize what the reality is. Chinese did admit they have casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that both sides don't get into a measuring contest


These Han cry babies are all bluster, with little substance worth noting. The cheerleaders are hilarious, OTOH..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

Zapper said:


> Did that shatter daddy china and pla's image that y'all cheerleaders have...get outta this echo chamber and you'll realize what the reality is. Chinese did admit they have casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that both sides don't get into a measuring contest



It took 20 Indians to fight 5 pla? It proves that your claims of 100+ Chinese casualties as BS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

GamoAccu said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

padamchen said:


> He's not hiding.
> 
> If anything, he seems to have gotten a new mooch an beard stylist.
> 
> Very avante garde.


He's trying to change his appearance so that people don't recognize him.


----------



## GamoAccu

Axomiya_lora said:


> These Han cry babies are all bluster, with little substance worth noting. The cheerleaders are hilarious, OTOH..


Right everyone is crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## windywine

Axomiya_lora said:


> These response would be on your Han heartland, not in the peripheral regions you have illegally occupied. Munch on that, Han!


In your dream, you can have everything. Face the reality, Indian. The reality is that Chinese can deploy their army as well as equipment three hundred kilometers away from the Indian Capital city and put the Indian's most essential area - Ganges area under their conventional weapon attack range.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## namefield_empty

GamoAccu said:


> Right everyone is crying.


They were martyred smashing the Han cranial vaults into pieces, in some cases the detached Han cranium were hanging by the skin and sinews. No wonder then that the Communism infected Hans shy away from admitting their cowardice.



windywine said:


> In your dream. Face the reality, Indian. The reality is that Chinese can deploy their army as well as equipment three hundred kilometers away from the Indian Capital city and put the Indian's most essential area - Ganges area under their conventional weapon attack range.


You aren't safe in Beijing or Shanghai either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

j20611 said:


> It took 20 Indians to fight 5 pla? It proves that your claims of 100+ Chinese casualties as BS


Haha 5 PLA...ok, now go back to your echo chamber


----------



## Kai Liu

Axomiya_lora said:


> They were martyred smashing the Han cranial vaults into pieces, in some cases the detached Han cranium were hanging by the skin and sinews. No wonder then that the Communism infected Hans shy away from admitting their cowardice.
> 
> 
> You aren't safe in Beijing or Shanghai either.


Our cheap rockets alone can destroy your capital, while you have to use your missile which no one knows where it is gonna land...lol.. And a beggar country like india can't afford much expensive long range missiles, can you???



Zapper said:


> Haha 5 PLA...ok, now go back to your echo chamber


5, including one who is holding a camera...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## windywine

Axomiya_lora said:


> You aren't safe in Beijing or Shanghai either.


If Indian wants attack Beijing or Shanghai, Indian has to use inter-continental missile, which has to fly over the Tibet plateau or south east China to reach the target. Considering the stage of Indian's inter-continental missile, this is quite easy to detect and knock it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

Kai Liu said:


> Our cheap rockets alone can destroy your capital, while you have to use your missile which no one knows where it is gonna land...lol..


It is going to land on your Han stern, precisely there!


----------



## Kai Liu

windywine said:


> If Indian wants attack Beijing or Shanghai, Indian has to use inter-continental missiles, which has to fly over the Tibet plateau or south east China to reach the target. This is quite easy to knock it down.


They have more chance to hit New Delhi too...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

windywine said:


> If Indian wants attack Beijing or Shanghai, Indian has to use inter-continental missiles, which has to fly over the Tibet plateau or south east China to reach the target. Considering the stage of Indian's inter-continental missile, this is quite easy to detect and knock it down.


Ah, i see that it gives our resident Han cowards some respite(false).


----------



## Kai Liu

Axomiya_lora said:


> It is going to land on your Han stern, precisely there!


Not really,
Reality is different from your fantasy world. A beggar country like india can't afford many missiles...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20611

Axomiya_lora said:


> Ah, i see that it gives our resident Han cowards some respite(false).


The only cowards are your 10 Indian officers that surrendered so easily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinait

Zapper said:


> Did that shatter daddy china and pla's image that y'all cheerleaders have...get outta this echo chamber and you'll realize what the reality is. Chinese did admit they have casualties but didn't wanna reveal the numbers so that both sides don't get into a measuring contest


Hahaha, so much for BATTLE HARDENED SUPA POWA INDIAN ARMY.
Crying like BABIES at a few dead.
Wait till they get SLAUGHTERED LIKE IN 1962.

*NO WONDER INDIANS SO HAPPY TO SURRENDER*.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## windywine

Axomiya_lora said:


> Ah, i see that it gives our resident Han cowards some respite(false).


You can have everything in your dream. India can be superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

kuge said:


> so could anyone prove the clip was not related to the brawl on June 15 ?



Frankly video quality is quite bad, the picture of the diseased soldier is absolutely blurry can't see a single thing of the picture being held so we can't compare the picture to any old picture (since the Indians have a tendency to revive PLA soldiers who died years ago through the internet and kill them), so it could be an old video from anywhere, ofcourse note that the soldier holding the picture plus two or three people behind him were wearing a mask so it could actually be a new video, at the same time no one else were wearing a mask not even the reporters & the camera men so it could be old, after all even in regular times it's not rare at all for the Chinese to wear masks.

Since verifying the authenticity of the video takes alot of time & I don't understand Chinese language I won't verify it myself, the best way to verify it is for one of our Chinese members to share it on Chinese social media so the others can verify it.
Just to make the job of whoever that tries to verify it easier, maybe it's from a funeral of those UN peacekeeper?, or maybe from somewhere else I don't know.

*( Source: Xinhua ) 2016-July-24 23:00*





http://eng.mod.gov.cn/Photos/2016-07/24/content_4699812.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

windywine said:


> You can have everything in your dream. India can be superpower


We are in no hurry of being a superpower, for now smashing the skulls of your baby faced Hans will suffice. That will accelerate your implosion and our subjugated brothers across will finally receive justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275087620507394049

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Axomiya_lora said:


> These Han cry babies are all bluster, with little substance worth noting. The cheerleaders are hilarious, OTOH..


Shoo! Shoo! Who let you out of your crawl space?

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> Shoo! Shoo! Who let you out of your crawl space?


I am nearby, i do not exaggerate sitting in London. Who let the Hans out..


----------



## Ashoka The Great

GamoAccu said:


> Indians always edit the video. Here is the full video.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441


That punch at 1:45. Perfect in the centre of the face. See Chinese soldier's reaction after that punch.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275087620507394049


Why do Indian soldiers look so unprofessional in front of any other soldier? What's with the beanie hats?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Shoo! Shoo! Who let you out of your crawl space?


Bro - the pain is deep at the moment. Crawling out to show his snout but don’t worry will be back inside either wearing a pink sari or just the shame will just kill him.
Just think - land loss - soldiers slaughtered - prisoners taken - their leader pleads and lies through his teeth. The pain is burning inside them bro - let him vent his anger on PAKISTAN defence forum. His friendly neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

the fight which lost by surrender modi will be win on internet by indians sure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Axomiya_lora said:


> These Han cry babies are all bluster, with little substance worth noting. The cheerleaders are hilarious, OTOH..


Actually, the Chinese are acting with restraint and being responsible - a lot more in line with their superpower status than the US or Russia.

Between the US, Russians and Chinese, it is the Chinese that have actually refrained from engaging in war & conflict in pursuit of national security objectives in the last several decades, focusing instead on economic prosperity and development, and leveraging their economic resources to obtain influence in other countries, yet the West would have us believe that it is China that is a threat to global peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## namefield_empty

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Actually, the Chinese are acting with restraint and being responsible - a lot more in line with their superpower status than the US has.
> 
> Between the US, Russians and Chinese, it is the Chinese that have actually refrained from engaging in war & conflict in pursuit of national security objectives, focusing instead on economic prosperity and development, and leveraging their economic resources to obtain influence in other countries, yet the West would have us believe that it is China that is a threat to global peace.


Not according to my knowledge, we know them inside out so do you. Surprising, but that is the bare truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

Ashoka The Great said:


> That punch at 1:45. Perfect in the centre of the face. See Chinese soldier's reaction after that punch.



See the nervous pacing around of the Chinese soldiers before the fist fight begins. They are taking steps backwards once they know they have to start a fist fight. They look very nervous but have to follow orders to throw some punches around. All those reports of Chinese having no real conflict experience is evident in this one video. They even seem to have a camera installed on a gimbal. They very well knew they had to start a fist fight but seem super nervous.


----------



## padamchen

Musings said:


> Bro - the pain is deep at the moment. Crawling out to show his snout but don’t worry will be back inside either wearing a pink sari or just the shame will just kill him.
> Just think - land loss - soldiers slaughtered - prisoners taken - their leader pleads and lies through his teeth. The pain is burning inside them bro - let him vent his anger on PAKISTAN defence forum. His friendly neighbour



What's hugely evident to us though is that Pakistanis are getting vicarious thrills via the Chinese to cover what is a really bleak and dim reality of a crumbling state sack home.

Personally I take it always in good humor.

My apologies for getting sentimental on blood like a typical Parsi ....

I know it's not your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Axomiya_lora said:


> Not according to my knowledge, we know them inside out so do you. Surprising, but that is the bare truth.


Please explain how exactly China is a bigger threat to global peace than the US & Russia, according to 'your knowledge'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## namefield_empty

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Please explain how exactly China is a bigger threat to global peace than the US & Russia, according to 'your knowledge'.


I speak for my people and my country, i don't give a hoot about you. Sorry but that's how it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

doorstar said:


> a real genuine Chinese person referring to the indian dead as martyrs? are you effing kidding me?
> @rott @serenity @Chinese-Dragon @Kai Liu @Han Patriot translate this fake tweet by some bharati please


Give me sometime. I am checking the authenticity of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274477677676769281
> Allegedly a video of soldiers bringing home a coffin of a pla soldier killed on the border


PLA soldiers are wearing facemasks indicating this a recent video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

And that ladies & gentlemen why the bhangees got their arse handed to them.

Well done Iron Brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Indian taking pride in outnumbering the enemy and still losing those chinese hit your soldiers all I saw the Indian were pushing and hitting them on their backs that's not a fight there were 7 Chinese and about 17 Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Axomiya_lora said:


> I speak for my people and my country, i don't give a hoot about you. Sorry but that's how it is.


You speak for a petty, greedy, insecure and expansionist State - so of course you'd be unable to expand upon your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Maverick

Han Patriot said:


> Actually most people in China don't really care about this incident, to them. It's like a small skimish and as long as we captured territory, ppl don't really care.




But your hiding the dead in your army.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274997866411376640
> LMAO..
> So much for kung Fu
> 
> These guys can't even punch properly, one of your soldiers was keeping his head down trying to punch.
> 
> They literally got man-handled here.
> If this video is any indication, it's clear what would have happened few days back.
> 
> LOL>



Please count how many PLA their were (4-5) vs Indian (15-20). 

The only time India can have upper hand against anybody when they outnumber their opponent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You speak for a petty, greedy, insecure and expansionist State - so of course you'd be unable to expand upon your claims.



This line is begining to sound like your UN resolutions line in 2009.


----------



## namefield_empty

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You speak for a petty, greedy, insecure and expansionist State - so of course you'd be unable to expand upon your claims.


If only you had met the Tibetans here and listened to them.. You folks aren't even true to your own faith brothers, let's leave it at that..


----------



## GamoAccu

Let's hope this video can boost up the morale for Indians. They have been suffering a lot last week. After all 20 Indian soldiers died along with 1 colonel Babu and 2 majors, and captured and released of 10 Indian soldiers, 1 colonel and 3 majors.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

xeuss said:


> Thanks. Just reading the news, did not indicate that any of the brawls were on peaks.


Sikkim

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vid...tween-indian-china-soldiers-in-sikkim-2250473

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> If only you had met the Tibetans here and listened to them.. You folks aren't even true to your own faith brothers, let's leave it at that..


Just wait when Assam will become Muslim Majority. I hope Bangladesh trains and send his men to Assam and they convert Assamese Hindu women to islam and have many babies


----------



## xeuss

Syama Ayas said:


> Sikkim
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vid...tween-indian-china-soldiers-in-sikkim-2250473



Good find. In the world of unverified forwards, you spend more time verifying than anything else.


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> This line is begining to sound like your UN resolutions line in 2009.


You haven't narrated the complete story yet.. How did your soldiers kill Chinese. Members here want to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Just wait when Assam will become Muslim Majority. I hope Bangladesh trains and send his men to Assam and they convert Assamese Hindu women to islam and have many babies


Won’t be hard, Indian men are too busy fucking cows
https://www.daily-sun.com/post/3385...w-claims-it-is-reincarnation-of-his-dead-wife


----------



## Globenim

Trango Towers said:


> There is like 4 chinese and about 30 indians.



The famous "China was outnumbering Indians 1:10" whenever captured on video.


----------



## PakSword

Musings said:


> Bro - the pain is deep at the moment. Crawling out to show his snout but don’t worry will be back inside either wearing a pink sari or just the shame will just kill him.
> Just think - land loss - soldiers slaughtered - prisoners taken - their leader pleads and lies through his teeth. The pain is burning inside them bro - let him vent his anger on PAKISTAN defence forum. His friendly neighbour


These are the kind of guys who check PDF from time to time whether the ban period is over. Then they come here to tell us they don't care about Pakistan.. even they don't know where Pakistan is. 

There TV shows are full of idiots. Not that I watch them, but people paste the clips often to share the fun. Most of the shows are full of anti Pakistan propaganda.. while Pakistanis don't even know what is being discussed across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## padamchen

@paksw


PakSword said:


> These are the kind of guys who check PDF from time to time whether the ban period is over. Then they come here to tell us they don't care about Pakistan.. even they don't know where Pakistan is.
> 
> There TV shows are full of idiots. Not that I watch them, but people paste the clips often to share the fun. Most of the shows are full of anti Pakistan propaganda.. while Pakistanis don't even know what is being discussed across the border.



Yes we believe you.

A rare genuine Pakistani voice.


----------



## PakSword

Just look at the headline.. Indian government has given forces full freedom to "respond adequately".. which means that earlier response wasn't effective at all. While bhakts here are talking about 100+ chinese deaths.. and breaking their necks and spines, cutting legs and hands..

Bhakts, a word of advice.. just understand the underlying meaning of what the below sentence means.. you have killed NONE... your response so much ineffective and inadequate against the baseball bats carrying Chinese that government had to tell you to adequately respond from now on..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Just look at the headline.. Indian government has given forces full freedom to "respond effectively".. which means that earlier response wasn't effective at all. While bhakts here are talking about 100+ chinese deaths.. and breaking their necks and spines, cutting legs and hands..
> 
> Bhakts, a word of advice.. just understand the underlying meaning of what the below sentence means.. you have killed NONE... your response so much ineffective and inadequate against the baseball bats carrying Chinese that government had to tell you to adequately respond from now on..



It simply means that now we will kill first.

I believe you are overthinking it.

It's ridiculously easy to kill.


----------



## SQ8

PakSword said:


> Just look at the headline.. Indian government has given forces full freedom to "respond effectively".. which means that earlier response wasn't effective at all. While bhakts here are talking about 100+ chinese deaths.. and breaking their necks and spines, cutting legs and hands..
> 
> Bhakts, a word of advice.. just understand the underlying meaning of what the below sentence means.. you have killed NONE... your response so much ineffective and inadequate against the baseball bats carrying Chinese that government had to tell you to adequately respond from now on..



On a side note - the headline and the associated picture do not coalesce well in driving a strong picture.

Poor editorial choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> It simply means that now we will kill first.
> 
> I believe you are overthinking it.
> 
> It's ridiculously easy to kill.


Haha.. 

It means "Go and respond adequately.. don't come back crying and carrying coffins". 

Had you responded adequately, the orders would have been different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

padamchen said:


> It simply means that now we will kill first.
> 
> I believe you are overthinking it.
> 
> It's ridiculously easy to kill.





padamchen said:


> It simply means that now we will kill first.
> 
> I believe you are overthinking it.
> 
> It's ridiculously easy to kill.


The newspaper would suggest the use of pawan mukt aasan apparently.. particularly effective after a meal of kidney beans and goat brain.


----------



## PakSword

SQ8 said:


> On a side note - the headline and the associated picture do not coalesce well in driving a strong picture.
> 
> Poor editorial choice


Yoga is nowadays answer for everything.. From Corona to Chinese beating. Soldiers are doing yoga to save themselves during the next face off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

SQ8 said:


> The newspaper would suggest the use of pawan mukt aasan apparently.. particularly effective after a meal of kidney beans and goat brain.



Who are you? New ID.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> Haha..
> 
> It means "Go and respond adequately.. don't come back crying and carrying coffins".
> 
> Had you responded adequately, the orders would have been different.



That must be Pakistani speak.

Hindi is different.


----------



## SQ8

padamchen said:


> Who are you? New ID.


Boojho tu jane


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> No amount of lil brawl videos are gonna save your 5 tied up Jawans, 20 dead Jawans and 10 captured Jawans including officers mate. I am sure the PLA keeps videos but won't release it to agitate Indians, we don't want this to escalate, capturing Galwan was enough.


PLA failed to capture anything inisde Indian perception of LAC in Galwan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> That must be Pakistani speak.
> 
> Hindi is different.


Lol.. ok, we here are waiting for the story you have narrated immediately after coming back from a ban.. Can you please write in detail what exactly happened.. We want to know how my similar blood killed Chinese mercilessly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

SQ8 said:


> Boojho tu jane



Oscar?

What or who are you running from?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Haha..
> 
> It means "Go and respond adequately.. don't come back crying and carrying coffins".
> 
> Had you responded adequately, the orders would have been different.



They are being made to do Murghee for failing in Doklam. That is Indian murghee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

padamchen said:


> the chini halitotic midgets





doorstar said:


> shivering with fear of urea stink


 @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WebMaster tell me the difference between the above 2 quotes

@ others guess which one got a warning point and which one got helped

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SecularNationalist

Meanwhile indians killed 45 PLA soldiers in *farzical* strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They are being made to do Murghee for failing in Doklam. That is Indian murghee.



Angrej.

It's murga. Not murgi.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275050537071685632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

SecularNationalist said:


> Meanwhile indians killed 45 PLA soldiers in *farzical* strike


Figure it out what was the real figure 43/45 or 56 you paranoid indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*As per the Indians the latest meeting which lasted 11 hrs between the Corp commanders has FAILED. Are we bracing for a regional conflict!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275119935824424965*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

IAU said:


> Figure it out what was the real figure 43/45 or 56 you paranoid indiot


I am not an Indian can't you see my country flag you idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

padamchen said:


> Angrej.
> 
> It's murga. Not murgi.



You don't know what I am talking about, only Pakistanis will understand.

Babu, just enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Another recent exchange of Blows!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275113110936772609*


----------



## GamoAccu

SecularNationalist said:


> Meanwhile indians killed 45 PLA soldiers in *farzical* strike


The death count is at 30.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273337237250338821

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You don't know what I am talking about, only Pakistanis will understand.
> 
> Babu, just enjoy the show.



Dude, tu angrej hai.

The first thing a cadet does in military school is become a murga.

Then he front rolls.

Then he climbs shimla.

Then he keep front rolling.

Till his seniors decide he can stop.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Another recent exchange of Blows!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275113110936772609*



Tensions are still high. Only a matter of time before another skirmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

I just came across a pretty rare picture of a "Textbook example of how to properly surrender in Indian's STYLE"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275110154644660224

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IAU said:


> Figure it out what was the real figure 43/45 or 56 you paranoid indiot


Irfan Bhai he is Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Are we bracing for a regional conflict!


I doubt the Indians would be foolish enough to enter a larger conflict with China given the possibility of Pakistan entering the fray.

The Indian leadership will continue to try negotiations with the Chinese whilst using their media to manipulate the narrative for domestic consumption. Small scale skirmishes, with no major resulting change in the territory controlled, may continue to occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## In arduis fidelis

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


RIP Apaches

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275126468209713153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275050537071685632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


The question is which SAM? Syder, SA-3, QRSAM, NASAM II or Akash?
@Zapper @silent_poison @Joe Shearer


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A very FUNNY account of the current situation.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274675798398636034



Pakistani Fighter said:


> The question is which SAM? Syder, SA-3, QRSAM, NASAM II or Akash?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275109454501961729

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

PakSword said:


> Just look at the headline.. Indian government has given forces full freedom to "respond adequately".. which means that earlier response wasn't effective at all. While bhakts here are talking about 100+ chinese deaths.. and breaking their necks and spines, cutting legs and hands..
> 
> Bhakts, a word of advice.. just understand the underlying meaning of what the below sentence means.. you have killed NONE... your response so much ineffective and inadequate against the baseball bats carrying Chinese that government had to tell you to adequately respond from now on..



I made the same point in another thread. If Indians had fought and killed as many Chinese soldiers as they claimed, why the need to authorize the use of firearms? Indians busting the lie they created themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A slight set back for Indian war preparations!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275095446587715584*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The question is which SAM? Syder, SA-3, QRSAM, NASAM II or Akash?
> @Zapper @silent_poison @Joe Shearer



LOL.

The appropriate one. How does it matter to you?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The Indian leadership will continue to try negotiations with the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

GamoAccu said:


> The death count is at 30.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273337237250338821


These people literally have no shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

nature is said:


> I made the same point in another thread. If Indians had fought and killed as many Chinese soldiers as they claimed, why the need to authorize the use of firearms? Indians busting the lie they created themselves.



firearm is needed for those with weak and low muscle mass people. As well as those who will certain to lose a fist fight. 

Unfortunately for India, they will lose more soldiers with guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Something may be cooking!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275144130083975168*


----------



## Zapper

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The question is which SAM? Syder, SA-3, QRSAM, NASAM II or Akash?
> @Zapper @silent_poison @Joe Shearer


We don't have the NASAMS-II


----------



## SecularNationalist

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Another recent exchange of Blows!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275113110936772609*


Snow in June??
You sure this incident happened after 15 June ? 
You noticed how quickly both sides got exhausted and tired . Fighting at that altitude is not all easy with less oxygen and difficult terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Something may be cooking!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275144130083975168*


The minimum the Army Chief can do.

It's a hotspot where Indian soldiers died - the chief visiting will help with morale.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

SecularNationalist said:


> Snow in June??
> You sure this incident happened after 15 June ?


*Someone claimed the video is from yesterday,it may be from Arunachal Pradesh on the LAC!
(Its from an Indian Source so ?)*


----------



## Ultima Thule

SecularNationalist said:


> I am not an Indian can't you see my country flag you idiot.


Sorry my mistake sir i post in a hurry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274959690095448066

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Irfan Bhai he is Pakistani


Yeah i know but i post in a hurry and mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *A slight set back for Indian war preparations!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275095446587715584*



Wow, that will hurt. It will take a few days for the military engineers to get that back online.

Was that a military bridge, or something civilian and old?



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *As per the Indians the latest meeting which lasted 11 hrs between the Corp commanders has FAILED. Are we bracing for a regional conflict!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275119935824424965*



I doubt it, i dont see why Modi gave a clean sheet to the Chinese, only for him to start a war. What would his rationale be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

This is the first time China has admitted to any casualty since the clash, in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed.


New Delhi: 

A Chinese commanding officer was among those killed in the June 15 clash in eastern Ladakh, China's army confirmed during military talks with India at Galwan last week, according to sources.

This emerged at a time India and China held Lieutenant General-level talks at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul today to resume discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967.

The first admission from China of any casualty has emerged a week after the clash in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed in action. Army sources have said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl that erupted near Galwan River 15,000 feet high in the Himalayas. However, Beijing has not given any casualty figure so far, claiming it does not want any escalation.

An Indian officer, Colonel BL Santosh Babu, was also killed in the line of duty. Seventy-six Indian soldiers were injured and are likely to rejoin duty within weeks, after recovery, army sources said.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...ilitary-level-talks-in-galwan-sources-2250280

From double the dead Chinese, from Indians now comes we also killed your commanding officer claim.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Not sources again !!

My source(s) which was also aired on India Today said more than 200 Indian occupiers died. Must be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Stealth

LOL PeeDTV, PeeToday, Pee-nistan Times, Pee Now enough BS from this Pee Nation aka India!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Maverick

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley

THIS is a USA national security Report.

USA has over 150 gps satalites the most advanced tracking AND listening devices in the world.

They will know what is being said and written on chinease twitter accounts since the attack.

THE CHINEASE have media BLOCK OUT in their country DESPITE amassing over 200,000 troops in HIMLAYERS 

No mention of Dead PLA soldiers 

Some chinease media critics are suggesting CHINA HAVE MADE A HUGE ERROR and HAVE PUSHED INDIA completely into USA sphere of influence 

PS USA is providing indian military of complete break down of chinase ARMY air force in Tibet UNIT BY UNIT .... and all movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Maverick

Guys this is USA report SO PLEASE dont kill the messenger

ITS A USA persperctive


----------



## Cthulhu

General Zhao:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## duhastmish

If push comes to shove

india should make galwan Valley a US airbase. Let chinese handle. If we can't have it you can't either and you will be screwed forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

73 Indian soldiers injured plus 20 dead that's 93 casualties, hell of a lot of soldiers bludgeoned. Must have a been one hell of a brawl with Indian soldiers scattered all over the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Independent87548

"intelligence" report from the same lying war criminals who lied about wmd in Iraq...





If you trust anything the American regime and its lapdogs say about anything important you are a hopeless idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## khansaheeb

duhastmish said:


> If push comes to shove
> 
> india should make galwan Valley a US airbase. Let chinese handle. If we can't have it you can't either and you will be screwed forever


hahahaha, Indians wetting their dohtis already. How about surrendering the whole of India to the US?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## dbc

crankthatskunk said:


> This is the first time China has admitted to any casualty since the clash, in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed.
> 
> 
> New Delhi:
> 
> A Chinese commanding officer was among those killed in the June 15 clash in eastern Ladakh, China's army confirmed during military talks with India at Galwan last week, according to sources.
> 
> This emerged at a time India and China held Lieutenant General-level talks at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul today to resume discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967.
> 
> The first admission from China of any casualty has emerged a week after the clash in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed in action. Army sources have said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl that erupted near Galwan River 15,000 feet high in the Himalayas. However, Beijing has not given any casualty figure so far, claiming it does not want any escalation.
> 
> An Indian officer, Colonel BL Santosh Babu, was also killed in the line of duty. Seventy-six Indian soldiers were injured and are likely to rejoin duty within weeks, after recovery, army sources said.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...ilitary-level-talks-in-galwan-sources-2250280
> 
> From double the dead Chinese, from Indians now comes we also killed your commanding officer claim.



I can confirm General Tsao Zongtang was killed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

So yet again, Indian are representing Chinese Military now as well. I have read in other threads that Indians were outnumbered and they had no weapons while Chinese on other hands improvised weapons. Can someone tell me how they managed to inflict twice as many casualties. 
Indians are trying to soften the blow for their own dumb people and using Chinese name. Where do Indians get with the numbers, First there were 300-400 in BALAKOT strike then 45 armed Chinese. Such a bunch of pathetic shameless,gutless and liars lot. what are these scum of the earth trying to prove here?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275141560846475264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Fake news

Only Chinese sources are acceptable.

But other news from Indian sources acknowledging the death of Indian Col. is not totally fake. But this one definitely is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Beware of General Zaho:





General Zaho strikes Modi-san:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Indian news is quotting unknown source that happens to b in talk with Chinese sources 

No names

Brain fart

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Maverick

en. Zhao Zonqi, head of the Western Theater Command and among the few combat veterans still serving in the People's Liberation Army, approved the operation along the contested border region of northern India and southwestern China, a source familiar with the assessment says on the condition of anonymity. Zhao, who has overseen prior standoffs with India, has previously expressed concerns that China must not appear weak to avoid exploitation by the United States and its allies, including in New Delhi, the source says, and saw the faceoff last week as a way to "teach India a lesson."


and also this part where it is clear that Xi Jingping would have been aware of the plan. So this was an operation approved by all levels of the PLA hierarchy and political leadership all the way to Xi Jingping. It was not some local hothead wanting his day of glory.

It remains unclear the extent to which Chinese President Xi Jinping was involved in the decisions that led to last week's bloody encounter, though analysts familiar with Chinese military decision making say he would have almost certainly known about the orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Rich coming from a Chinese who does not even know where the Chinese soldiers bodies are buried by their own Govt after the fight. You guys talking about credibility of another countries news is a joke. Come up with something better next time.


Beast said:


> Lol.. US report? Indeed, US is the most righteous nation. They never lie, cheat or steal. Anything US report must be cited as the Bible.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Ali_Baba said:


> I doubt it, i dont see why Modi gave a clean sheet to the Chinese, only for him to start a war. What would his rationale be?



Thinking about this a bit more, i think it could be a deception trick by India to lull China into a false sent of security before attacking China. Lying, cheating and Deception are part of the Hindu religion and their pysche, so i think India will view it as a valid means of getting things done?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

This statement tells you know know nothing about the developments. This isn't he reason why I asked you the question. Anyway instead of spook feeding about who was the aggressor, I take your half knowledge (for the sale of fun) to be true. So yea India was the aggressor... so now atleast all your allegations about Chinese intruding to challenge Indians first was a joke I guess.. It was India who didn't let the Chinese settle and went ahead to poke them.... poor Chinese.


truthseeker2010 said:


> Who went to the chinese post with dozens of soldiers, and got 20 dead and 10+ arrested?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Mirza Jatt said:


> Rich coming from a Chinese who does not even know where the Chinese soldiers bodies are buried by their own Govt after the fight. You guys talking about credibility of another countries news is a joke. Come up with something better next time.


And how do you know that??x that they buried their soldiers???


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I see Communists peeing in their pants again. Your post talks about warnings, and not about preparedness. This is 2020. Ask all your aging citizens to hide in bunkers and send all your single raised children with your last goodbyes when they come to Indian border. Unfortunately they are not coming back. Reiterating.. this is India
of 2020.


shjliu said:


> "the history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared...." the warning China give India is published on People's daily on 22, Sept, 1962, check out below from Wikipedia:
> 
> "Xu Yan, prominent Chinese military historian and professor at the PLA's National Defense University, gives an account of the Chinese leadership's decision to go to war. By late September 1962, the Chinese leadership had begun to reconsider their policy of "armed coexistence", which had failed to address their concerns with the forward policy and Tibet, and consider a large, decisive strike.[4] On 22 September 1962, the _People's Daily_ published an article which claimed that "the Chinese people were burning with 'great indignation' over the Indian actions on the border and that New Delhi could not 'now say that warning was not served in advance'."[69][70]"
> 
> Please pay attention to People's Daily this time..... warning will be in the newspaper!


----------



## Pseudonym

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Indians should immediately land all their helicopters


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I will be here in a Pakistani site and keep showing you the mirror. You can do nothing.


Musings said:


> The obsession starts in you logging onto a Pakistani site and burn. Cant over a billion indians get a site half as good as this? Ouch burning?
> 
> We are allowed to discuss whatever we want to wherever we want to - at the end of the day it is a Pakistani site.
> I encourage admin to allow more Indians to express themselves on here so we can see for ourselves the stupidity and obsession you chaps possess when it comes to anything Pakistani.
> 
> You talk about success for India? Are you seriously for real? You call losing land, losing soldiers your leaders lying through the teeth as success then thats fine.
> 
> India has been humiliated and the world can see for themselves.
> 
> You continue to ramble on about Chinese losses trying to mitigate your own losses. Stop deflecting and allow it to sink in. You leader Mr Surrender has accepted the loss and i think you should let that sink in slowly so it doesnt give you any blood pressure issues.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Basically China will not release the figures. Yes your post is funny too. Be happy.


GamoAccu said:


> Do you know when the Chinese government released the figures
> 
> View attachment 643786


----------



## Musings

Mirza Jatt said:


> Rich coming from a Chinese who does not even know where the Chinese soldiers bodies are buried by their own Govt after the fight. You guys talking about credibility of another countries news is a joke. Come up with something better next time.


Rich coming from a country that has given up literally a land mass equivalent of Switzerland - rich coming from you whose nation lost so many soldiers needlessly and had to timidly accept prisoners. Even richer coming from a nation whose leader has bowed away into the corner of the playground with a dunce hat on.
You must be burning with shame inside you - hope you enjoy your day on PAKISTAN defence forum


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I saw this and I saw that. If you are done with your 'I saw a unicorn' stories please give me a break. I don't hope you'd ever post anything worth discussing either. Don't quote me. Your kind is not worth my time. Not anymore. Shoo


Rafi said:


> Dude they fcked you guys up, I've seen the pics they literally slaughtered your soldiers. If you got pictures of your own, show 'em or shut the fck up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Mirza Jatt said:


> I saw this and I saw that. If you are done with your 'I saw a unicorn' stories please give me a break. I don't hope you'd ever post anything worth discussing either. Don't quote me. Your kind is not worth my time. Not anymore. Shoo



My incredulous thoughts exactly when I read the same post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Laozi said:


> Fake news
> 
> Only Chinese sources are acceptable.
> 
> But other news from Indian sources acknowledging the death of Indian Col. is not totally fake. But this one definitely is.




U think indian news paper quoting un named indian sources who in turn quoting un named Chinese sources acceptable standard of journalism??

U don't want to name indian source ok just name the Chinese source?? Why are u protecting Chinese military officials?? Is that Indian news job??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SecularNationalist

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Someone claimed the video is from yesterday,it may be from Arunachal Pradesh on the LAC!
> (Its from an Indian Source so ?)*


Ok I am confirming it was on 8th of April


----------



## Mirza Jatt

From your posts:
- Gave up land mass to other country as a gift
- Prisoners... Prisoners of war
- Accept soldiers.... Someone didn't even accept own soldiers
- Leader in a corner... Leader ran away from the country... 

Wow all this tells me you are such brilliant student of your country's history. Good job dude. 

Hahahah



Musings said:


> Rich coming from a country that has given up literally a land mass equivalent of Switzerland - rich coming from you whose nation lost so many soldiers needlessly and had to timidly accept prisoners. Even richer coming from a nation whose leader has bowed away into the corner of the playground with a dunce hat on.
> You must be burning with shame inside you - hope you enjoy your day on PAKISTAN defence forum


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Based on the available evidence, for all practical purposes, the LAC in has now become a *CeaseFireLine2 *with *China*...
> 
> *CeaseFireLine1 *with Pakistan is hot. The Indians have been killing *PakCivlians *and *PakChildren *to vent out their frustrations... *this will continue unless PakState makes the CoreDecision.*
> 
> For now the *IndianState *has informed the world through 'sources' telling *IndianMedia *that the *IndianTroops *will now carry weapons and have been given 'free hand' to use them if/when they feel the need for it.
> 
> The *IndianAirforce *has shown the IndianMedia how it is flying in Ladakh ... *that too was part of messaging campaign*... both for domestic consumption but also to the world and China.
> 
> *With expected failure of talks between the Commanders of two armies*... the *IndianMedia *'broke' the news of SAM deployment. Once again messaging for China.
> 
> Indian ArmyChief will be visiting the forward positions tomorrow as did IAF chief a couple days back.. once again messaging of 'resolve'.
> 
> *All these things contradict Modi's statement that No Intrusions or loss of IndianOccupied Ladakh to the tune of 60+Sq.Km to the PLA.*
> 
> *The Russians are behind the scenes active to broker PeaceDeal between China and India*... and of course, their pockets have been lined up with emergency orders of aircrafts... and the news of hurrying up the delivery of S400 puts to rest the rumours, for now at least, of THAAD instead of S400... and that also means American fighter aircrafts in numbers.
> 
> In parallel *ModiRegime *has accelerated integeration into *IndoPacific or Quad* and without doubt has made its intentions clear of joining the *Alliance Against China in the Sino-US ColdWar!*
> 
> *Lockdown *has deeply effected the already slowing *IndianEconomy *and funnily enough Indian has also borrowed from AIIB.
> 
> All of the about raise a few questions:
> 
> *Is there a push back from the IndianArmedForces to Modi's Keep Quiet and Carry On policy towards Ladakh loss?
> 
> Has the ModiRegime misread the Chinese courtship of India to keep it in AsianOrder?*
> 
> *Has there been an understanding of support to India from the US led CombinedWest that gave impetus to Modi's going back on WuhanSpirit understanding with Xi?*
> 
> The Chinese are consistent in their demand for the ModiRegime to stick to *WuhanSpirit *...
> However, it is also more than clear that *Modi double-crossed Xi just to buy more time for Quading Agreements*... as we have seen Autralia doing with India.
> 
> When this 'Stand-off' started we all were asking ourselves what do the Chinese want... and some of us came to the conclusion that the *Chinese were trying to wean India away from ChinaContainmentParty*...
> 
> We can now safely say that the *India has joined fully the ChinaContaimentCamp* and its growing posturing is reflection of that.
> 
> For now India will stick to building up its forces and deploying assets...g*iving the Russian enough time to mediate a deal between the two giants.*
> 
> *However, the likelihood of India leaving the IndoPacificBlock is close to zero*... This can only put stress on the *CeaseFireLine2 *with China.
> 
> For both China and India now to back-off and go back to original position is Geopolitically impossible... as none can be seen as loser...
> 
> *The assumption that the Chinese will go back is a wrong one*..and dangerous one at that.
> 
> *The PLA in GalwanValley* is following a well thoughtout plan as can be seen from the construction workers and heavy equipment there... *GalwanRiver *is being diverted.. even IndianMedia has reported it.
> 
> The PLA already has the entire *CeaseFireLine2 *well covered and supported...but now the Indians have to move and keep troops and assets there. This is going to bring both financial and diplo-political costs with it.
> 
> Despite the brovados the Indians are economically not in a position to BycottChina... *$500Bln in Forex means nothing more than feel-good-claims* ... *the further contraciton in IndianEconomy* is going to cause more pain.. the *CheapOil *has come as breathing-space for the Indians...but *DebtMonetising *will continue..
> 
> *ModiRegime has made many strategic mistakes both at home and abroad.... and mistakes extract their price! *
> 
> *ModiMedia *can keep the* highly conditioned/hypernationalistic population 'energised'*...as we have seen about the 'necks broken' 'faces smashed' '43 PLA troops killed' or Modi's claim of 'martay martay maray hain' ... *all are good tactics but for how long?*
> 
> China has played down the entire incedence and the Chinese FM has demanded that India investigate about the 'provocation' by the IndianArmy.... quite telling this!
> 
> Now the *ModiRegime *is backtracking on its earlier statements of No Incursions ... as the Indian opposition tries to cash in on *SurrenderModi*!
> 
> War is not going to happen.. in the classical sense... for two simple reasons:
> 
> *1-* A War will distract China from the Geostrategic entanglement with the US... Taiwan could cause headaches and SouthChinaSea could be used as some minor flashpoint..
> *
> 2- *India cann't afford a full scale War with China. Period!
> 
> *A SuperPower earns its Own Laurels*.. nobody makes another state a superpower... those who wish to have *cannon fodder* can always pump egos..and their media can print all kinds of lofty stories...
> 
> Just a look at the map tells us that *India *is, infact, being *Contained *not only within* Two CeaseFireLines* of its own making but also *its economic and industrial disparity with its stated ambitions.*
> 
> *The distance between Claims and Reality is....blood, sweat and tears... *
> 
> One sincerely hopes that both India and China find a lasting solution and the Region can come out of *DarkAges *and *Dehumanising Poverty*...
> 
> Nationalism can win votes but never fills the belly!!!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> @Signalian @jaibi @Chinese-Dragon @siegecrossbow @PakSword @PanzerKiel @RescueRanger @Shotgunner51 @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Ace of Spades @masterchief_mirza @Blacklight @StormBreaker



Sir, in case a war breaks out between China and India, what do you think which countries from the Asia pacific block will send forces to join hands with India? If they don't, will the alliance be limited to defence sales? What will be the role of Russia, will she join China or India, or will remain neutral? 

Considering that China and India fight alone (with pressure being kept high on our borders by PA), how many days do you think China may take to capture entire Ladakh and other areas towards east and call for ceasefire?

And if Pakistan joins too and pushes her army into IOJK, how many days will it take for us to capture Sri Nagar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *A slight set back for Indian war preparations!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275095446587715584*


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Saying "sources said" has been a credible source in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Mirza Jatt said:


> Yogis in the Himalaya texted. Trust me they have a strong network there.


So you were the source your media kept quoting all the time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

So if USA is providing India with info. This means India it's self is totally blind and has no capability to know where Chinese are? India has no satellites?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I know right 

And you guys still don't believe you are lucky to be debating with a famous guy.


PakSword said:


> So you were the source your media kept quoting all the time?


----------



## PakSword

Laozi said:


> Fake news
> 
> Only Chinese sources are acceptable.
> 
> But other news from Indian sources acknowledging the death of Indian Col. is not totally fake. But this one definitely is.


Chinese chose to keep quiet for a week. But they couldn't keep it secret from Indians and disclosed it only in front of Indian Lt. Generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

Mirza Jatt said:


> I know right
> 
> And you guys still don't believe you are lucky to be debating with a famous guy.


You are being discussed on another thread!!!


----------



## Village life



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

BHarwana said:


> So if USA is providing India with info. This means India it's self is totally blind and has no capability to know where Chinese are? India has no satellites?




India has Geo Stationary Satalites. Only

USA has 20 times the number and they are global positioning satalites.

They also have listening devices and can intercept telephone exchanges AND twitter

THATS how the USA reported 35 PLA soldiers killed including commanding officer last week by Bihar Regiment soldiers.

The chineas are being tracked by the WEST especially the USA & Japan 

IT WOULD NOT Surprise me if Russia is also leaking data to india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english
http://en.people.cn/
http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/
Unless you read it there ^, it simply didn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Lol who even believes in this BS??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Lol poor Indians going crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pseudonym

Mirza Jatt said:


> Yogis in the Himalaya texted. Trust me they have a strong network there.





I'm friends with an African American, He lives on the island of Madagascar and frequently travels to Antarctica for trade. He's going to text me tomorrow that he saw indian forces begging for food from the chinese before surrendering that area. Trust me, he's a very resourceful guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Mirza Jatt said:


> I saw this and I saw that. If you are done with your 'I saw a unicorn' stories please give me a break. I don't hope you'd ever post anything worth discussing either. Don't quote me. Your kind is not worth my time. Not anymore. Shoo



Poor little indian upset, the big bad Wolf Warriors fcked you up. Ilindian crying for their mommy's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Mirza Jatt said:


> Yogis in the Himalaya texted. Trust me they have a strong network there.


Your delusional has no limit, spreading fake lies and rumors which has no base


----------



## Areesh

Good work General Zhao

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275166681975963648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smoke

My father always said.. A leopard never changes its spots (Referring to people). 

India ran to the USA in 1999 when Pakistan was whooping their *** in Kargil

India runs to the USA in 2020 when China starts flexing its muscles 

India screamed for war but *begged* for peace and de-escalation when Pakistan whooped their asses in 2019. 

India is quite literally a dog, barks, whimpers when scared and runs to the owner when in trouble. 

Pu$$ie$.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mirza Jatt said:


> This statement tells you know know nothing about the developments. This isn't he reason why I asked you the question. Anyway instead of spook feeding about who was the aggressor, I take your half knowledge (for the sale of fun) to be true. So yea India was the aggressor... so now atleast all your allegations about Chinese intruding to challenge Indians first was a joke I guess.. It was India who didn't let the Chinese settle and went ahead to poke them.... poor Chinese.



No, getting your 20+ soldiers killed and losing a strategic 60 sq km was the real fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

The Maverick said:


> India has Geo Stationary Satalites. Only
> 
> USA has 20 times the number and they are global positioning satalites.
> 
> They also have listening devices and can intercept telephone exchanges AND twitter
> 
> THATS how the USA reported 35 PLA soldiers killed including commanding officer last week by Bihar Regiment soldiers.
> 
> The chineas are being tracked by the WEST especially the USA & Japan
> 
> IT WOULD NOT Surprise me if Russia is also leaking data to india


lol okay.
So USA is listening to twitter via satellites to report Chinese deaths? that is very strange. USA can do that by installing an app they don't need satellites for it my friend.
Only person who wants to show Chinese dead bodies is Indian PM modi to save his politics lol. There are no Chinese dead soldiers at Galwan it is a propaganda for political purpose to make fool out of you Indians every one understands it now. Modi has no choice he lost the fight in Galwan now he needs to save face. Those 20 who died they died to help Modi address the nation cause he was silent for many days and people were demanding answers. Modi openly said that China is not on Indian land which means Modi has given land to China. Please use a calm mind and try to understand what I am saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## HalfMoon

The Maverick said:


> India has Geo Stationary Satalites. Only
> 
> USA has 20 times the number and they are global positioning satalites.
> 
> They also have listening devices and can intercept telephone exchanges AND twitter
> 
> THATS how the USA reported 35 PLA soldiers killed including commanding officer last week by Bihar Regiment soldiers.
> 
> The chineas are being tracked by the WEST especially the USA & Japan
> 
> IT WOULD NOT Surprise me if Russia is also leaking data to india



Facebook, Twitter and Youtube are banned in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

"Analysts say it's clear the incident did not pan out as China intended, not in the least because its state media outlets have all but erased the incident from their pages in the week since it took place. The U.S. believes Zhao, the Chinese general who commanded the forces involved, held a memorial service for the PLA soldiers who died in the incident – an occasion that would normally attract some form of state-sponsored publicity. Instead, Chinese censors have since cracked down on social media posts about the incident, including ones that mention "defeat" and "humiliation" when describing the dead or injured Chinese troops."

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley


----------



## GamoAccu

The Maverick said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley
> 
> THIS is a USA national security Report.
> 
> USA has over 150 gps satalites the most advanced tracking AND listening devices in the world.
> 
> They will know what is being said and written on chinease twitter accounts since the attack.
> 
> THE CHINEASE have media BLOCK OUT in their country DESPITE amassing over 200,000 troops in HIMLAYERS
> 
> No mention of Dead PLA soldiers
> 
> Some chinease media critics are suggesting CHINA HAVE MADE A HUGE ERROR and HAVE PUSHED INDIA completely into USA sphere of influence
> 
> PS USA is providing indian military of complete break down of chinase ARMY air force in Tibet UNIT BY UNIT .... and all movements.



Top 4 Unbiased World News Sources Free From Censorship:

AP News, Reuters, Wall Street Journal, and BBC
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-5-world-news-websites-guaranteed-free-censorship/

If the US intelligence source is so credible as it claim then why no other well respected foreign media use it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gripen9

Only reported by USNews and quoting "anonymous" sources. No other mainstream US news service has reported it.

USNews is only known for publish "Top X" car models of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Mirza Jatt said:


> Yogis in the Himalaya texted. Trust me they have a strong network there.



You are a fake Punjabi, a poor sanghi pretending to be from the great region of Punjab. True indian Punjabis hate india, I met many in Kartarput, who told me india stinks.



Zapper said:


> "Analysts say it's clear the incident did not pan out as China intended, not in the least because its state media outlets have all but erased the incident from their pages in the week since it took place. The U.S. believes Zhao, the Chinese general who commanded the forces involved, held a memorial service for the PLA soldiers who died in the incident – an occasion that would normally attract some form of state-sponsored publicity. Instead, Chinese censors have since cracked down on social media posts about the incident, including ones that mention "defeat" and "humiliation" when describing the dead or injured Chinese troops."
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha poor little indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M.Bison

HalfMoon said:


> Facebook, Twitter and Youtube are banned in China.



They must be open to the military establishment and that is their only form of communication. Each general tweets about his commands to COs and then down the chain of command.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

Another incident in Depsang plains.

Indians are now adopting strategy of hit & keep quiet,
What is emboldening us is that Chinese have decided to keep quiet anyway.

Our strategy from now on is to keep hitting and just stay quiet about it.

This is the trap dictators like CCP fall into when they can escape hiding dead soldiers,
opponent is happy to keep killing...

Welcome to India...we will bury the Chinese story at our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

M.Bison said:


> They must be open to the military establishment and that is their only form of communication. Each general tweets about his commands to COs and then down the chain of command.



FOR MILITARY USE ONLY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

The Maverick said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley
> 
> THIS is a USA national security Report.
> 
> USA has over 150 gps satalites the most advanced tracking AND listening devices in the world.
> 
> They will know what is being said and written on chinease twitter accounts since the attack.
> 
> THE CHINEASE have media BLOCK OUT in their country DESPITE amassing over 200,000 troops in HIMLAYERS
> 
> No mention of Dead PLA soldiers
> 
> Some chinease media critics are suggesting CHINA HAVE MADE A HUGE ERROR and HAVE PUSHED INDIA completely into USA sphere of influence
> 
> PS USA is providing indian military of complete break down of chinase ARMY air force in Tibet UNIT BY UNIT .... and all movements.


Not again.. USNEWS.

Why does US intelligence only choose this online news portal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gripen9

PakSword said:


> Not again.. USNEWS.
> 
> Why does US intelligence only choose this online news portal?


It is essentially a glorified blg site. All they do is publish Top 10 lists of cars, trucks, universities etc.

No mainstream news outlet has reported anything on these lines even with anonymous intelligence sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

The same U.S NEWS website ranks India #14 most powerful country in the world.
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/power-rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GamoAccu

Zapper said:


> "Analysts say it's clear the incident did not pan out as China intended, not in the least because its state media outlets have all but erased the incident from their pages in the week since it took place. The U.S. believes Zhao, the Chinese general who commanded the forces involved, held a memorial service for the PLA soldiers who died in the incident – an occasion that would normally attract some form of state-sponsored publicity. Instead, Chinese censors have since cracked down on social media posts about the incident, including ones that mention "defeat" and "humiliation" when describing the dead or injured Chinese troops."
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley



The same U.S NEWS website ranks India #14 most powerful country in the world.
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/power-rankings


----------



## Vanguard One

*A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*

*



*
*New Delhi: *

*Indian and Chinese officers are seen clashing in a video of a high-altitude skirmish in Sikkim that has emerged days after the deadly face-off at Ladakh.*

*A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*

*Indian and Chinese soldiers are seen shoving each other and arguing. "Go back" and "don't fight" shout soldiers from both sides. There is a physical fight in the snow-covered spot.*

*After several moments, the fighting appears to die down as an Indian officer asks whether a Chinese soldier beaten during the fight is alright.*

*It is not clear when the video was shot but it has emerged on a day India and China held top military talks on the Chinese side of the border to discuss the Galwan face-off and other points of dispute. Lieutenant General-level talks were held at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul in eastern Ladakh.*

*The last time a meeting at this level was held was on June 6, when India and China agreed to pull back troops in attempts to de-escalate after weeks of tension and build-up. In today's talks, the generals resumed discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967 last week.*

*On June 15, 20 soldiers were killed in the line of duty and 76 were injured in a deadly clash that broke out over the Chinese refusing to remove a tent as part of what was agreed on June 6.*

*Indian soldiers were assaulted with crude and barbaric weapons used by the Chinese troops, including nail-studded clubs, spiked rods and stones. Army sources said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl along Galwan River.*

*During military talks held at Galwan after the clash, the Chinese army admitted that their commanding officer was killed – the first admission by China of any casualty.*

*https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vid...oldiers-in-sikkim-2250473?pfrom=home-bigstory*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

The Maverick said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley
> 
> THIS is a USA national security Report.
> 
> USA has over 150 gps satalites the most advanced tracking AND listening devices in the world.
> 
> They will know what is being said and written on chinease twitter accounts since the attack.
> 
> THE CHINEASE have media BLOCK OUT in their country DESPITE amassing over 200,000 troops in HIMLAYERS
> 
> No mention of Dead PLA soldiers
> 
> Some chinease media critics are suggesting CHINA HAVE MADE A HUGE ERROR and HAVE PUSHED INDIA completely into USA sphere of influence
> 
> PS USA is providing indian military of complete break down of chinase ARMY air force in Tibet UNIT BY UNIT .... and all movements.



How come the same so called "US intel" report did now provide any data about balakot casualties? 

Its funny how India can pay some western yellow journalist and publish any BS with imaginary "sources".

This is how indian news goes...

BREAKING NEWJ: Latest US intel suggests that Pakistan has 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 antak launch pads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Poor indian veggie pies.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Rafi

pothead said:


> Another incident in Depsang plains.
> 
> Indians are now adopting strategy of hit & keep quiet,
> What is emboldening us is that Chinese have decided to keep quiet anyway.
> 
> Our strategy from now on is to keep hitting and just stay quiet about it.
> 
> This is the trap dictators like CCP fall into when they can escape hiding dead soldiers,
> opponent is happy to keep killing...
> 
> Welcome to India...we will bury the Chinese story at our border.



You poor delusional little indian, you need psychiatric help.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Indian's favorite expert is trying to tell something:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273500459890733056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274649983006855169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274650618804580353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274651294796353537
So China has secured till finger 4 and now moving towards finger 2. Indians were worrying about losing their right of patrolling between fingers 4-8.

@Areesh @Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S10

June 15th - 3 Indian soldiers reported killed in fight.
Indian media: We killed 5 Chinese and wounded 11.

June 16th - 20 Indian soldiers reported killed
Indian media: We killed 43 Chinese.

June 17th - About a dozen Indian soldiers reported still unaccounted for.
Indian media: We killed 56 Chinese.

June 18th - China returns 10 Indian captives, including three officers.
Indian media: We captured and returned Chinese troops too.

June 19th - Reports started to circulate in Chinese social media that Chinese troops only suffered injuries.
Indian media: Our jawan fought like lions and broke the necks of Chinese soldiers with bare hands despite being outnumbered and ambushed. JAI HIND!!!

Seriously, give it a rest with these self-congratulatory stories already. Each one is getting more ridiculous than the last. Next week we're probably going to hear how 50 Indian soldiers took on an entire Chinese field army with their bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kingQamaR

Mirza Jatt said:


> It's not about only Modi here. See you have to understand for India there is 1. The history of China from 1962 where we were badly under prepared for which we suffered the defeat. Now who ever is the leader, there is no excuse of not fighting because there is no mood in public to let China play with our land and 2. There was always a hard-line leadership that was missing in India. India today has both in place... that's why I say, if China thinks it can pull this just to scare Taiwan, then sorry, it's not happening anymore without suffering a set back that will annihilate both India and China. Of course China can survive and India might not after this, but whatever world power dreams they have goes up with the mushroom cloud.



Jesus Christ man ? Are you on meds or been in a coma all last week? not noticed China has taken 100km and clubbed your soldiers to death news headlines went around the world on this And your strong modi government meowed for bilateral talks with China begged Russia for this. and also excepting China government official line of there conquest 

the really funny thing is now. You and others would say Pakistan is using It’s nukes as a bargaining chip 

now nearly every Indian posts contains nuke threat of Indian......to China hahaha


----------



## lonelyman

S10 said:


> June 15th - 3 Indian soldiers reported killed in fight.
> Indian media: We killed 5 Chinese and wounded 11.
> 
> June 16th - 20 Indian soldiers reported killed
> Indian media: We killed 43 Chinese.
> 
> June 17th - About a dozen Indian soldiers reported still unaccounted for.
> Indian media: We killed 56 Chinese.
> 
> June 18th - China returns 10 Indian captives, including three officers.
> Indian media: We captured and returned Chinese troops too.
> 
> June 19th - Reports started to circulate in Chinese social media that Chinese troops only suffered injuries.
> Indian media: Our jawan fought like lions and broke the necks of Chinese soldiers with bare hands despite being outnumbered and ambushed. JAI HIND!!!
> 
> Seriously, give it a rest with these self-congratulatory stories already. Each one is getting more ridiculous than the last. Next week we're probably going to hear how 50 Indian soldiers took on an entire Chinese field army with their bare hands.



I said this before, every day they came up with a new version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slick

The Maverick said:


> Guys this is USA report SO PLEASE dont kill the messenger
> 
> ITS A USA persperctive



I hope you realize anonymous US intelligence reports can consist of summarizing media reports and social media posts. There's a reason why no other media outlet is reporting this bombshell report.

India should just stop talking about this whole incident. Is it not embarrassing enough already? Why are Indians intent on causing more mockery? Every single day you guys come out with new reporting based on facts pulled out of thin air. It's so embarrassing, I'm getting second hand embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

Rafi said:


> You poor delusional little indian, you need psychiatric help.



Hey,
wasn't there consensus that China would be in Delhi by now?

What is happening? They seem to be stuck in the mountains forever?


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Indian's favorite expert is trying to tell something:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273500459890733056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274649983006855169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274650618804580353
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274651294796353537
> So China has secured till finger 4 and now moving towards finger 2. Indians were worrying about losing their right of patrolling between fingers 4-8.
> 
> @Areesh @Mangus Ortus Novem



Multiple ID rat @silent_poison was a big fan of this guy just two weeks ago

Lets see what excuse he has now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DocEinstein

The Maverick said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley
> 
> THIS is a USA national security Report.
> 
> USA has over 150 gps satalites the most advanced tracking AND listening devices in the world.
> 
> They will know what is being said and written on chinease twitter accounts since the attack.
> 
> THE CHINEASE have media BLOCK OUT in their country DESPITE amassing over 200,000 troops in HIMLAYERS
> 
> No mention of Dead PLA soldiers
> 
> Some chinease media critics are suggesting CHINA HAVE MADE A HUGE ERROR and HAVE PUSHED INDIA completely into USA sphere of influence
> 
> PS USA is providing indian military of complete break down of chinase ARMY air force in Tibet UNIT BY UNIT .... and all movements.


If China has pushed India completely into USA sphere of influence then they have NOT made any error but a HUGE benefit for Pakistan. India is already on a path to self destruction and if they are in USA sphere of influence then we will soon see "DO MORE" instructions from USA to India with threat of sanctions if they don't try to curb China.
And India trying to even look towards china with an evil eye...... Please don't make me laugh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Areesh said:


> Multiple ID rat @silent_poison was a big fan of this guy just two weeks ago
> 
> Lets see what excuse he has now


Indians brought something new to the table.. That China capturing contested area can't be considered transgression. They didn't mind losing the area between finger 4 and 8. Chinese have now even crossed finger 4 and moving towards finger 2.

Indians will continue to de-escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

PakSword said:


> Indian's favorite expert is trying to tell something:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273500459890733056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274649983006855169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274650618804580353
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274651294796353537
> So China has secured till finger 4 and now moving towards finger 2. Indians were worrying about losing their right of patrolling between fingers 4-8.
> 
> @Areesh @Mangus Ortus Novem




F2 is on the "*1962-Line*" that Chinese has been claiming. It took Indian 58 years to creep up to F8, but it only took PLA a month to secure F4 to F8.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Death Professor

Laozi said:


> But other news from Indian sources acknowledging the death of Indian Col. is not totally fake. But this one definitely is.



Hope this simple explanation helps in lowering the retardation:

Indian media claims his own Col. death = Most probably true.
Indian media claims enemy's Col. death = Most probably false.

China media claims its own Col. death = Most probably true (which as of now they haven't claimed)
China media claims enemy's Col. death = Might be true/false but since the Indians already claimed it then its true. 

For news to be completely certain and unequivocal, one has to look for the convergence of all the sources. So with that in mind, the bottom-line is atleast 20 Indian died, with col, and other commanding officer in those deaths and 10 captured/released. Meanwhile there might be some Chinese casualties, but deaths/injured and the total number are still unknown. 

With all of this one has to give extra negative points to Indian media, because they are known habitual liars when it comes to enemy's causalities. The examples are 300 balakot deaths, F16 shoot down (which later US counted and checked), showing AMRAAM in press brief(which basically shoot down Sukhoi, to prove something?) and then giving out awards to Abhilundon(for doing jack-shiat)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

pothead said:


> Hey,
> wasn't there consensus that China would be in Delhi by now?
> 
> What is happening? They seem to be stuck in the mountains forever?






Should the indian army and black lives matter not have conquered Washington DC by now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Given how India eagerly release video or photographic proof of past scuffles (including one recently) I find it highly dubious that they wouldn’t release similar proof of PLA bodies or captives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275162667670528001

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

crankthatskunk said:


> This is the first time China has admitted to any casualty since the clash, in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed.
> 
> 
> New Delhi:
> 
> A Chinese commanding officer was among those killed in the June 15 clash in eastern Ladakh, China's army confirmed during military talks with India at Galwan last week, according to sources.
> 
> This emerged at a time India and China held Lieutenant General-level talks at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul today to resume discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967.
> 
> The first admission from China of any casualty has emerged a week after the clash in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed in action. Army sources have said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl that erupted near Galwan River 15,000 feet high in the Himalayas. However, Beijing has not given any casualty figure so far, claiming it does not want any escalation.
> 
> An Indian officer, Colonel BL Santosh Babu, was also killed in the line of duty. Seventy-six Indian soldiers were injured and are likely to rejoin duty within weeks, after recovery, army sources said.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chi...ilitary-level-talks-in-galwan-sources-2250280
> 
> 
> From double the dead Chinese, from Indians now comes we also killed your commanding officer claim.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275162667670528001

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Professor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275162667670528001



Exactly. No name, no photo, not even name of the source. Sounds like the Indian army is reciprocating China’s gesture and helping the CCP save face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingQamaR

Congratulations to China on its very easy win over India. 

and even more so due to using a “CLUB“ in achieving it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Vanguard One said:


> *A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *New Delhi: *
> 
> *Indian and Chinese officers are seen clashing in a video of a high-altitude skirmish in Sikkim that has emerged days after the deadly face-off at Ladakh.*
> 
> *A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*
> 
> *Indian and Chinese soldiers are seen shoving each other and arguing. "Go back" and "don't fight" shout soldiers from both sides. There is a physical fight in the snow-covered spot.*
> 
> *After several moments, the fighting appears to die down as an Indian officer asks whether a Chinese soldier beaten during the fight is alright.*
> 
> *It is not clear when the video was shot but it has emerged on a day India and China held top military talks on the Chinese side of the border to discuss the Galwan face-off and other points of dispute. Lieutenant General-level talks were held at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul in eastern Ladakh.*
> 
> *The last time a meeting at this level was held was on June 6, when India and China agreed to pull back troops in attempts to de-escalate after weeks of tension and build-up. In today's talks, the generals resumed discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967 last week.*
> 
> *On June 15, 20 soldiers were killed in the line of duty and 76 were injured in a deadly clash that broke out over the Chinese refusing to remove a tent as part of what was agreed on June 6.*
> 
> *Indian soldiers were assaulted with crude and barbaric weapons used by the Chinese troops, including nail-studded clubs, spiked rods and stones. Army sources said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl along Galwan River.*
> 
> *During military talks held at Galwan after the clash, the Chinese army admitted that their commanding officer was killed – the first admission by China of any casualty.*
> 
> *https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vid...oldiers-in-sikkim-2250473?pfrom=home-bigstory*


It looks pretty clear in the video that the Indians were the first one to throw the punches ... and yet Indians continue to claim that the Chinese are the aggressors? Come on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Zapper said:


> "Instead, Chinese censors have since cracked down on social media posts about the incident, including ones that mention "defeat" and "humiliation" when describing the dead or injured Chinese troops."
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...ttack-on-indian-troops-in-galwan-river-valley


LOL are you kidding me??? Where is the evidence of this? This author has all but confirmed that he is getting paid off by the Indians LOL ... first saying 35 Chinese dead based on "anonymous American intelligence sources" and now this censorship crap? I guess US News has once again established that it is a third tier newspaper only good for nonsense college rankings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

Figaro said:


> It looks pretty clear in the video that the Indians were the first one to throw the punches ... and yet Indians continue to claim that the Chinese are the aggressors? Come on ...



these Indian cowards deserve what they got

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

S10 said:


> June 15th - 3 Indian soldiers reported killed in fight.
> Indian media: We killed 5 Chinese and wounded 11.
> 
> June 16th - 20 Indian soldiers reported killed
> Indian media: We killed 43 Chinese.
> 
> June 17th - About a dozen Indian soldiers reported still unaccounted for.
> Indian media: We killed 56 Chinese.
> 
> June 18th - China returns 10 Indian captives, including three officers.
> Indian media: We captured and returned Chinese troops too.
> 
> June 19th - Reports started to circulate in Chinese social media that Chinese troops only suffered injuries.
> Indian media: Our jawan fought like lions and broke the necks of Chinese soldiers with bare hands despite being outnumbered and ambushed. JAI HIND!!!
> 
> Seriously, give it a rest with these self-congratulatory stories already. Each one is getting more ridiculous than the last. Next week we're probably going to hear how 50 Indian soldiers took on an entire Chinese field army with their bare hands.


The Indian government official already outlined the algorithm they use to determine Chinese deaths : if India lost X amount of soldiers, then China lost >= 2x. What more is there to say ...



farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275162667670528001


Why would China tell India its colonel was killed if it wouldn't reveal such a thing to the rest of the world ... wouldn't India be the LAST country they would tell this to if such an event really did happen. It's sad that Indian trolls don't seem to operate on logic, unlike the Russian trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Fighting spreading to rest of the China-India border?

I hope Indians are enjoying the two front war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

how come russia didn't say anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

"Sources"? Who's the source, defeated Indian Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mig25

Of course any news even barely suggesting something against the Chinese is fake news! not reliable!


----------



## xeuss

PakSword said:


> Not again.. USNEWS.
> 
> Why does US intelligence only choose this online news portal?



Ad revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

I think it is likely that the Indian military has no clue what the Chinese casualties are and are trying to goad the Chinese media or spokesperson into disclosing it by posting different numbers. One day it is 43, then it is 35, 18, 120 and so forth. It is a guessing game. I’m surprised that Zhao Lijian didn’t take the bait considering the fact that he has a big mouth himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

From supapowa2020 and 2phrunt war to 

1 US should make an army base at galwan 2 the US is supplying satellite imagery to ia
3 the US is saying 45/35/43 Chinese troops were killed in ladakh
4 Japan has cornered China

One thing is unequivocally certain now, the indians are openly admitting to accepting US help. 

2 weeks ago, they were ADAMANT that they're 

NOT a US stooge in the region
They have an independent foreign policy 
The West is NOT backing them. They're self reliant militarily to contain China.

Guess the Chinese have badly exposed them and bruised their ever inflating ego. Pathetic pos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Rafi said:


> You are a fake Punjabi, a poor sanghi pretending to be from the great region of Punjab. True indian Punjabis hate india, I met many in Kartarput, who told me india stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha poor little indians.



If he cannot speak proper Punjabi, I won't accept him or any other faker as a Punjabi. I don't mean fake Bollywood Punjabi spoken by sanghis and nehruists.

Je tuanu punjabi vaakai aandi he, zara do tin jumle tu k vakha te say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

pothead said:


> Listen to Indian soldiers words,
> absolute gold,
> 
> Most of the Chinese there were a foot shorter than us.


It's not the size of the dog in the fight,
It's the size of the fight in the dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

The Maverick said:


> the source says,



US News.

Same academic journal that provided a "source" which stated 43 PLA soldiers were killed by unarmed and outnumbered jawans while fighting uphill and neck deep in water.



The Maverick said:


> THATS how the USA reported 35 PLA soldiers killed


*US News reported this nonsense, not "the USA".

There's a pattern developing here. Can you guess what it is yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

True story, I was there. I am friends with General Zhao. Cool guy. Loves cricket, big fan of Ijaz Ahmed and loved the way he used to wield his bat. Infact that's how he got the idea of beating the crap out of those poor indians. Remember Ijaz Ahmed's batting stance? That's how the Chinese troops wielded their bats in beating the indian BATS into a pulp.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

The Maverick said:


> Guys this is USA report SO PLEASE dont kill the messenger



Nobody is gonna kill the messenger. He's already slipped by himself and fallen into some river valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gripen9

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> True story, I was there. I am friends with General Zhao. Cool guy. Loves cricket, big fan of Ijaz Ahmed and loved the way he used to wield his bat. Infact that's how he got the idea of beating the crap out of those poor indians. Remember Ijaz Ahmed's batting stance? That's how the Chinese troops wielded their bats in beating the indian BATS into a pulp.


Ijaz Ahmad AKA Kulhara 

Ijaz also axed the Indians once in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pseudonym

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275212914329337857
wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Gripen9 said:


> Ijaz Ahmad AKA Kulhara
> 
> Ijaz also axed the Indians once in Lahore


I particularly remember his bludgeoning century against India at Sharjah. Extremely underrated player. Extremely aggressive and dangerous. He made a century at Perth against the Aussies in his early days. Mesmerising to watch. Gen Zhao became an instant fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Pseudonym said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275212914329337857
> wtf



Potting training?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pseudonym

Dungeness said:


> Potting training?



yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

padamchen said:


> See how happy these people were that Indians got killed. Young and not so young members alike. A shared communal catharsis for them.
> 
> Iranians kill their guys on their border.
> 
> I've not once been happy or made a single post about their troubles with Iran.
> 
> I consider Pakistanis closer, not by blood but culturally as people.
> 
> But these people are really special. I think we make the mistake of measuring them by the standard yardsticks we are used to in our own society and people. *Something has happened *there in the past 70 years that we know nothing about. It is a mistake to think of them as Indians any longer.


1947 happened.


----------



## pothead

Longhorn said:


> It's not the size of the dog in the fight,
> It's the size of the fight in the dog.



The dog in this case is not only short
But
the video amply proves it's absolute coward as well..

indian soldiers are openly laughing in their faces after manhandling them.
Funnily, it was the Indian officer protecting the Chinese Soldiers from other Indian soldiers..


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

pothead said:


> The dog in this case is not only short
> But
> the video amply proves it's absolute coward as well..
> 
> indian soldiers are openly laughing in their faces after manhandling them.
> Funnily, it was the Indian officer protecting the Chinese Soldiers from other Indian soldiers..




Doesn't it get even funnier when small coward dogs kill 20+ big, tall and brave dogs and capture further 10 big, tall and brave dogs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> I particularly remember his bludgeoning century against India at Sharjah. Extremely underrated player. Extremely aggressive and dangerous. He made a century at Perth against the Aussies in his early days. Mesmerising to watch. Gen Zhao became an instant fan.


My dad used to call him "Qasaii" or butcher just how his grip on the bat was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

duhastmish said:


> If push comes to shove
> 
> india should make galwan Valley a US airbase. Let chinese handle. If we can't have it you can't either and you will be screwed forever


Colonial mentality never goes away. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

@pothead 

Now CCP commies killed 20 Indian soldiers, took F4-F8, and they are eyeing F2. They may leave One Finger in India though. So when are you going to take Tibet?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindu_Kush

All the RSS slumdogs can do is complain & nothing more.

If they try funny stuff, for starters, they will lose 20 more Bihari thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Dungeness said:


> @pothead
> 
> Now CCP commies killed 20 Indian soldiers, took F4-F8, and they are eyeing F2. They may leave One Finger in India though. So when are you going to take Tibet?
> 
> View attachment 643966



Well...what are you waiting for?


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Beast said:


> Colonial mentality never goes away. Lol.


WORD !



Gripen9 said:


> Ijaz Ahmad AKA Kulhara
> 
> Ijaz also axed the Indians once in Lahore


It was a massacre. Ladakh standoff should have brought back painful memories for most of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dungeness said:


> @pothead
> 
> Now CCP commies killed 20 Indian soldiers, took F4-F8, and they are eyeing F2. They may leave One Finger in India though. So when are you going to take Tibet?
> 
> View attachment 643966



Saste chars se door raho.

Translation: Stay away from cheap drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

pothead said:


> Another incident in Depsang plains.
> 
> Indians are now adopting strategy of hit & keep quiet,
> What is emboldening us is that Chinese have decided to keep quiet anyway.
> 
> Our strategy from now on is to keep hitting and just stay quiet about it.
> 
> This is the trap dictators like CCP fall into when they can escape hiding dead soldiers,
> opponent is happy to keep killing...
> 
> Welcome to India...we will bury the Chinese story at our border.


indians keep quiet?? no no... Your wiki 'worriers' are in action..


pothead said:


> Well...what are you waiting for?


What are you waiting for? Time to pack your stuff and flee again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

siegecrossbow said:


> One day it is 43, then it is 35, 18, 120 and so forth. It is a guessing game. I’m surprised that Zhao Lijian didn’t take the bait considering the fact that he has a big mouth himself.



You are giving way too much credit to them. You think they are trying to bait you but this is only for the public consumption. The people there are full of hatred/anger, all they care about are numbers, as long as the enemy causalities are higher than theirs its all good to them. No matter if they lose territory or not, to them killing more equals victory. Its not limited to there military thinking, it's also exhibited in their internal politics, sample:






btw he is currently CM of UP.


----------



## Kai Liu

IblinI said:


>


We should bring more of these when we are marching to New Delhi.




We definitely can't trust these crappy slum-dxg bridges,,,lol,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

IF US intelligence that good, why did NOT warn India beforehand? so that India Army could avoid a defeat.

Or maybe US intelligence believe a India Army collapse is in US interest? So that India has no choice but be a cannon fodder for free?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atan651

That right, US intelligent reports that are sourced from Indian news outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> True story, I was there. I am friends with General Zhao. Cool guy. Loves cricket, big fan of Ijaz Ahmed and loved the way he used to wield his bat. Infact that's how he got the idea of beating the crap out of those poor indians. Remember Ijaz Ahmed's batting stance? That's how the Chinese troops wielded their bats in beating the indian BATS into a pulp.



Honestly I have been thinking the Chinese used baseball bats studded with metal like The Walking Dead's Negan character!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MSAKH

On June 15, 20 Indian soldiers including the Commanding officer of 16 Bihar battalion, were killed in physical fights with Chinese troops in the GV close to the disputed Aksai Chin plateau and injuries to several others as claimed by Indian media. The incident comes days after Army Chief General M M Naravane said about both sides have begun disengaging from the Galwan Valley (GV)

Soldiers brawled with clubs, rocks and their fists in the thin air at elevation of about 4,270 meters (14,000 feet) above sea level, but no shots were fired, Indian officials claimed that the soldiers carry firearms but are not allowed to use them under a previous agreement in the border dispute. Casualties took place on both sides, an Indian Army statement said. However, there are no details on Chinese toll yet. China says the GV where Chinese and Indian troops were engaged in a deadly clash falls entirely within its territory. The Indian casualties include an imprisonment of a Commanding Officer and three other Officers, and about 6 Soldiers who were released by Chinese on June 17.

This GV, which is part of the disputed Ladakh region, is located on the Chinese side of the Line of Actual Control (LAC) - the de facto border between the two Asian rivals.

The last time such casualties happened was in Tung La of Arunachal 45 years ago, way back in 1975, when four Assam Rifles men had been killed. The faceoff took place during the de-escalation process underway in the GV. The two armies are engaged in a standoff in Pangong Tso, GV, Demchok and Daulat Beg Oldie in eastern Ladakh. A significant number of Chinese troops have transgressed into the Indian side at several places including Pangong Tso. The border crisis started at Eastern Ladakh when Chinese troops intruded at four locations and set up forces in depth. The ongoing standoff at Ladakh different from earlier episodes like Depsang and Chumar. This is not a clash triggered during patrolling. This is a well-thought out move on China's part to pressure India simultaneously at multiple locations.

In early May, China has mobilized troops and equipment at these locations, including heavy vehicles, tanks, artillery and more than of 6,000 troops, on its side of LAC, and digging defense bunkers there. Meanwhile, India has also set up the intended infra in those locations. The India Army has stationed troops and equipment matching the Chinese numbers. Although high-level efforts are on to defuse the situation, a quick resolution of this standoff at Galwan does not seem likely now. Chances are that it could be prolonged impasse, with India unlikely to budge even as China appears unwilling to pull back.

Indian opposition legislators have also raised the issue of whether intelligence failures which allowed China to build up forces in the area. This encounter opens a Pandora box against an expenditure of an annual defense budget of about dollars 70 billion in recent years. The following questions must be raised by the opposition parties without thinking of any single positive response.

1. Why in the presence of more than 12 Mountain Divisions; the 12 Bihar Battalion; an Indian Army infantry regiment; was deployed at an altitude of 14K feet as a bait.

2. Did the military headquarters are not receiving, on a regular basis, satellite pictures of the GV?

3. Indian external intelligence agencies do not report any unusual activity along the LAC

4. Galwan river is a fast-flowing river and Indian forces crossed in the nighttime without the help of an Engineering Core

5. The numbers of casualties are because of physical fitness and indicating absence of Medical help.

6. The entire Military Forces of India is involved on J&K.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Made up bullshit. Usa has very very minimal intelligence when it comes to chinese armed forces even though americans try very hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slick

duhastmish said:


> If push comes to shove
> 
> india should make galwan Valley a US airbase. Let chinese handle. If we can't have it you can't either and you will be screwed forever



Sure, but only if India is willing to pay for it and it doesn't come out of my tax dollars. This deal is also contingent on India purchasing US arms, no Russian arms allowed. 

Furthermore, the entire point of encouraging Indians to poke at China is to use India as a meat shield. Why do you think we'll put our troops in harms way to protect Indians? It's your job to be the cannon fodder, not ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

The Maverick said:


> But your hiding the dead in your army.


I told you it's policy. Same reason until today India denies captured soldiers. India could not deny deaths because all are sent back in coffins. I believe we have agreement to save Indian face, let them deflect electoral pressure so we can keep the new 'status quo' of not an inch lost in Ladakh. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> PLA failed to capture anything inisde Indian perception of LAC in Galwan


If we didn't capture anything PP14 to PP18, then wht is all the death been about? 20 ppl died for nothing? Hahhaha hahah. India could not cross the Chinese Claim Line now, you use to patrol deep inside upto 20km. That's why the 60sqkm captured claim, its permanent capture now.



manga said:


> Save your tears for pla soldiers who got their neck broken, and their parent who just got to see them in earthen pots.


Where mate? Ha hahhaha. You can create Bollywood stories to boost ego, all I see are 17 Indian iced to death plus 3 instant deaths and 10 captured drinking fantastic tea. Lol


----------



## lonelyman

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Fighting spreading to rest of the China-India border?
> 
> I hope Indians are enjoying the two front war.



they enjoy double penetration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

BREAKING NEWS: Sources say the mighty Indian army and their war elephants have just entered Beijing. Xi and his commies are running to Taiwan. Tsai and Trump are deciding whether to grant Xi and his men permanent residency or tourist visa. ENDITEM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> Well...what are you waiting for?


We already took Galwan and Pangong, we are waiting for you to react


----------



## 52051

India loves to show off videos when they believe that could demonstrate their "strength".

If these are the best they can show, you can imagine the things they don't want to show, and you can understand why they lost 20+ men and their entire regiment-level commander chain in a melee fight with Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275162667670528001


Any rational person can see through this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Han Patriot said:


> We already took Galwan and Pangong, we are waiting for you to react



You are dreaming...

Inspite your own Govt saying other wise,
in spite of sat pics showing otherwise,

You claiming that makes you look ignorant.

At least get basic facts right when you are looking to debate.


----------



## CIA Mole

You can never win against India, they will keep breeding.


----------



## lonelyman

pothead said:


> Another incident in Depsang plains.
> 
> Indians are now adopting strategy of hit & keep quiet,
> What is emboldening us is that Chinese have decided to keep quiet anyway.
> 
> Our strategy from now on is to keep hitting and just stay quiet about it.
> 
> This is the trap dictators like CCP fall into when they can escape hiding dead soldiers,
> opponent is happy to keep killing...
> 
> Welcome to India...we will bury the Chinese story at our border.




everyday Indians Come up with new versions to save their hurt ego even though modi himself surrendered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

pothead said:


> Listen to Indian soldiers words,
> absolute gold,
> 
> Most of the Chinese there were a foot shorter than us.


Is that why *SISSY WEAK LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIANS* prefer SISSY PUSH PUSH BATTLES?
Sorry Indians, no more SISSY PUSH PUSH.
Its HAND COMBAT or firefight from now on.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
*Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *

Go India Go, Nation of *LOW MUSCLE MASS WEAKLINGS*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

sinait said:


> Is that why *SISSY WEAK LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIANS* prefer SISSY PUSH PUSH BATTLES?
> Sorry Indians, no more SISSY PUSH PUSH.
> Its HAND COMBAT or firefight from now on.
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
> *Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *
> 
> Go India Go, Nation of *LOW MUSCLE MASS WEAKLINGS*.
> .



Indian soldiers don’t have enough food, let alone medical care

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

IblinI said:


> Please proved me wrong.


that's actually not recent, it was posted in 19, on a unrelated matter. I checked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Genesis said:


> that's actually not recent, it was posted in 19, on a unrelated matter. I checked.


Actually doesn't matter. PLA makes them cry even louder...


----------



## PradoTLC

pothead said:


> I dont see Xi having one either.




i dont think it counts much for beating the indian army...

keep in mind Chinese are high achievers.. not like indians where they give medal to shot down pilots.... on a kill no body on this planet believes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Genesis said:


> that's actually not recent, it was posted in 19, on a unrelated matter. I checked.


Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

lonelyman said:


> Indian soldiers don’t have enough food, let alone medical care


See how brave Chinese soldiers are.
*SISSY WEAK LOW MUSCLE INDIANS* can only fight when they are 10:2 like in this video that they are so *COWARDLY PROUD OF*.
But to the world, they are COWARDS who run or SURRENDER when facing a stronger force.
https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
*Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *

Brave Chinese fight on AGAINST THE ODDS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157811077492739.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Meengla said:


> Honestly I have been thinking the Chinese used baseball bats studded with metal like The Walking Dead's Negan character!!




lol...

indian should have watched walking dead.... may be they would have gotten some ideas....

but seriously the last 2 seasons of TWD have been lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Meengla said:


> Honestly I have been thinking the Chinese used baseball bats studded with metal like The Walking Dead's Negan character!!



Indians in the world of walking dead would be the walkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

sinait said:


> See how brave Chinese soldiers are.
> *SISSY WEAK LOW MUSCLE INDIANS* can only fight when they are 10:2 like in this video that they are so *COWARDLY PROUD OF*.
> But to the world, they are COWARDS who run or SURRENDER when facing a stronger force.
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
> *Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *
> 
> Brave Chinese fight on AGAINST THE ODDS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157811077492739.


One PLA solider can handle 5 indians. (4 vs 20 here)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## j20611

Kai Liu said:


> One PLA solider can handle 5 indians. (4 vs 20 here)


Evidence of 4 Chinese taking on 20 Indians makes their claim of 100+ Chinese casualties complete bs, unless they count Korean War casualties(which they did)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Was he among the 50+ generals that Indian tv named the other day?



dbc said:


> I can confirm General Tsao Zongtang was killed



don't be so rude to the 1.2 billion shupa chupa



Areesh said:


> Lol who even believes in this BS??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Laozi said:


> Fake news
> 
> Only Chinese sources are acceptable.
> 
> But other news from Indian sources acknowledging the death of Indian Col. is not totally fake. But this one definitely is.


If you admit 20 of your own death, your death toll will be 20 if your media is honest, if not, then it will be way more than that.
If you claim the 'death' of *your enemy *by your 'sources', it is no more but B.S. to anyone who has a normal IQ.
You see the difference?


----------



## padamchen

Longhorn said:


> 1947 happened.



We sont know you after 1947.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Made up bullshit. Usa has very very minimal intelligence when it comes to chinese armed forces even though americans try very hard



Indians believe in USSR, US, and Rafale as gods.


----------



## padamchen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Indians believe in USSR, US, and Rafale as gods.



The US is yours.

We've always been a Soviet block country.

When in doubt see how we fight and what we fight with.

And see you.

All doubts will be cleared doctor.


----------



## faithfulguy

Kai Liu said:


> One PLA solider can handle 5 indians. (4 vs 20 here)



Its the same odd as Rick’s group vs the walkers in Walking dead.

Indians being the walkers....


I apologize to any walkers who read my post in this comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20611

faithfulguy said:


> Its the same odd as Rick’s group vs the walkers in Walking dead.
> 
> Indians being the walkers....
> 
> 
> I apologize to any walkers who read my post in this comparison.


That’s not accurate, walkers don’t rape cows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

padamchen said:


> The US is yours.
> 
> We've always been a Soviet block country.
> 
> When in doubt see how we fight and what we fight with.
> 
> And see you.
> 
> All doubts will be cleared doctor.




really... ?

have u seen your US shopping list for weapons?... i dont know how many cows you sold to pay for all of this.



j20611 said:


> That’s not accurate, walkers don’t rape cows




true.. but like walkers indian eat dead dogs on the road...


----------



## Rakesh

IF you really understand the working of Indian or Pakistani army, then you will also understand what it means to kill CO of unit. When CO is down soldiers will not take it easily. Now you can only speculate what would have happened there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## master_13

searched through all Chinese media and news, not a mention that china commanding office was lost, did India make up news again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275269412891824135

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Rakesh said:


> IF you really understand the working of Indian or Pakistani army, then you will also understand what it means to kill CO of unit. When CO is down soldiers will not take it easily. Now you can only speculate what would have happened there.




We know, 19 of his men are dead, 10 surrendered, and half of Indians went nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> You are dreaming...
> 
> Inspite your own Govt saying other wise,
> in spite of sat pics showing otherwise,
> 
> You claiming that makes you look ignorant.
> 
> At least get basic facts right when you are looking to debate.


Dude, 20 dead Indians and 10 captured Indians, that's when you cross our LAC which coincides with the Chinese Claim Line. Pangong Lake, I don't even need to talk. China will never concede land, that's the tenet of CCP. Protecting Chinese sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Dungeness said:


> We know, 19 of his men are dead, 10 surrendered, and half of Indians went nuts.


most of the death occurs because mother of nature, most Indian chose to believed their soliders fought until the last moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> PLA failed to capture anything inisde Indian perception of LAC in Galwan


I don't care what perception you have, we have a friggin claim line which is the LAC and you ain't crossing it. 20 dead and 10 captured when you tried on the 15th. So wake me up when you have new perception genius. Lololol. Never seen one country finding ways to legitimize our occupation just to save face. Its so easy to manipulate you geniuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

Dungeness said:


> We know, 19 of his men are dead, 10 surrendered, and half of Indians went nuts.





Han Patriot said:


> I don't care what perception you have, we have a friggin claim line which is the LAC and you ain't crossing it. 20 dead and 10 captured when you tried on the 15th. So wake me up when you have new perception genius. Lololol. Never seen one country finding ways to legitimize our occupation just to save face. Its so easy to manipulate you geniuses.



what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.

Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

master_13 said:


> searched through all Chinese media and news, not a mention that china commanding office was lost, did India make up news again?



When they don't?

Actually the kind of shit they produce daily just show the cowardliness of them, since basically they just want to settle the score in twitter, instead of battlefield.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Han Patriot said:


> I don't care what perception you have, we have a friggin claim line which is the LAC and you ain't crossing it. 20 dead and 10 captured when you tried on the 15th. So wake me up when you have new perception genius. Lololol. Never seen one country finding ways to legitimize our occupation just to save face. Its so easy to manipulate you geniuses.


Why is China not pushing forward?

Why are you waiting for Sanghi forces to gain strength?



IblinI said:


> most of the death occurs because mother of nature, most Indian chose to believed their soliders fought until the last moment.


Is that Sulli choi?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

IblinI said:


> most of the death occurs because mother of nature, most Indian chose to believed their soliders fought until the last moment.



Don't forget false bravado turned to cowardice when met with harm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

lonelyman said:


> they enjoy double penetration


Are you saying Modi secretly has that kind of capability? I'll be damned!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

The Chinese will.sit and hold what they have now . They will not go any further.
The vedio of missles is typical communist propaganda. The north Koreans do this as well to feed the world and especially the West. 
They refuse to acknowledge the dead soldiers who have died defending their weird commie ideology and dreams of 
China domination


----------



## sms

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why is China not pushing forward?
> 
> Why are you waiting for Sanghi forces to gain strength?


 
You know they cannot and they will not. Mark m


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Don't forget false bravado turned to cowardice when met with harm.



You got it right!
That's what has happened to Chinese army. thanks for support

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

sms said:


> what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.
> 
> Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!



5, 43, 100+, 35, around 50...... Yah, whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

If Indians are so scared of barely armed Chinese, what will they do when they see our guys?









sms said:


> You know they cannot and they will not. Mark m
> 
> 
> You got it right!
> That's what has happened to Chinese army. thanks for support



Always friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sms

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If Indians are so scared of barely armed Chinese, what will they do when they see our guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always friend.


 Double Face Palm!!!


----------



## Kai Liu

Dungeness said:


> 5, 43, 100+, 35, around 50...... Yah, whatever.


Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Vanguard One said:


> *A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *New Delhi: *
> 
> *Indian and Chinese officers are seen clashing in a video of a high-altitude skirmish in Sikkim that has emerged days after the deadly face-off at Ladakh.*
> 
> *A Chinese officer is punched by an Indian jawan as soldiers of both sides brawl in the mobile phone video that lasts over five minutes.*
> 
> *Indian and Chinese soldiers are seen shoving each other and arguing. "Go back" and "don't fight" shout soldiers from both sides. There is a physical fight in the snow-covered spot.*
> 
> *After several moments, the fighting appears to die down as an Indian officer asks whether a Chinese soldier beaten during the fight is alright.*
> 
> *It is not clear when the video was shot but it has emerged on a day India and China held top military talks on the Chinese side of the border to discuss the Galwan face-off and other points of dispute. Lieutenant General-level talks were held at Moldo on the Chinese side of Chushul in eastern Ladakh.*
> 
> *The last time a meeting at this level was held was on June 6, when India and China agreed to pull back troops in attempts to de-escalate after weeks of tension and build-up. In today's talks, the generals resumed discussions on the disengagement process, which was stalled by the worst-ever border confrontation between the Indian and Chinese armies since 1967 last week.*
> 
> *On June 15, 20 soldiers were killed in the line of duty and 76 were injured in a deadly clash that broke out over the Chinese refusing to remove a tent as part of what was agreed on June 6.*
> 
> *Indian soldiers were assaulted with crude and barbaric weapons used by the Chinese troops, including nail-studded clubs, spiked rods and stones. Army sources said 45 Chinese soldiers were killed or injured in the brawl along Galwan River.*
> 
> *During military talks held at Galwan after the clash, the Chinese army admitted that their commanding officer was killed – the first admission by China of any casualty.*
> 
> *https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vid...oldiers-in-sikkim-2250473?pfrom=home-bigstory*


Shameful.

Dear Chinese, mark my words. Unless you eliminate India entirely, these incidents will continue to happen. Sanghis will never let go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Dungeness said:


> 5, 43, 100+, 35, around 50...... Yah, whatever.





Kai Liu said:


> Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'



Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.

you should ask your Govt about this.
I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.
> 
> you should ask your Govt about this.
> I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

master_13 said:


> searched through all *Chinese media and news*, not a mention that china commanding office was lost, did India make up news again?


Please pay attention to the highlight words. You'll have your answer!


----------



## sms

Kai Liu said:


> Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'



Exactly!

That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to keep them happy.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

sms said:


> Please pay attention to the highlight words. You'll have your answer!


Even North Korean News is more free then Indian modi controlled media.


----------



## sms

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Even North Korean News is more free then Indian modi controlled media.


Masha allah!!
Thanks for busting myth and highlighting the obvious!


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Wow. Bharti soldiers don’t even know how to throw a punch.

I’ve seen more brutal fights by 10 year old black kids in the states.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to *keep them happy*.


Yes, we are happy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sms

Kai Liu said:


> Yes, we are happy:



what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.

Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!

Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.

you should ask your Govt about this.
I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


----------



## Cliftonite

Indians are so pathetic, you never know they put some Northeast Indian who look like Chinese, in Chinese uniform and staged this drama.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.
> 
> Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!
> 
> Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.
> 
> you should ask your Govt about this.
> I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'


----------



## sms

Kai Liu said:


> Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'


Exactly!

That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to keep them happy.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories *to keep them happy*.


Yes, we are happy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

sms said:


> Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.
> 
> you should ask your Govt about this.
> I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.



Chinese don't have voice, They just dance on CCP tunes(whatever it may be) everyday. You will not find a single blog/article questioning govt. 
Recent example: No one in the world believes them about kungflu/china/wuhan virus. Death count/treatment/infection. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274782616491712512
US stock exchange want to delist all chinese companies because of fraud.
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/05/21/chinese-companies-delisted-us-stock-what-means.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Kai Liu said:


> Yes, we are happy:


what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.

Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!

Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.

you should ask your Govt about this.
I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> what we know .. around 50 Chinese killed colonel and 8 other were captured and rest ran away and called bots in China and Pakistan to start posting crap on social media to make their fan boys happy along with depriving Chinese population from knowing the truth.
> 
> Well done Chinese Chao ren (bot) army!!
> 
> Look at sequence of events and tone form CPC. It changed from Indian primitive army will be thrashed a2 weeks back to feeling of people from two countries now.
> 
> you should ask your Govt about this.
> I dare you to post question about Chinese causalities on weibo tagging Global time, Zhao Li Jian and CPC.


Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'


----------



## sms

Kai Liu said:


> Keywords: 'sources' 'intercept' 'intelligence'


That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to keep them happy.


----------



## Kai Liu

sms said:


> That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to *keep them happy.*


Yes, we are happy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

padamchen said:


> We sont know you after 1947.


You are on "Pakistan" Defence Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

PakSword said:


> You are on "Pakistan" Defence Forum.



You can only really know people that much online.

To really know you I'd need to live with you.

Break bread with you.

Break your face.

Romance your women.

Walk in your matams.

Go to school and live in a 100% residential hostel.

I've done none of these things with you.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Kai Liu said:


> Yes, we are happy:



You have every right to gloat, you earned it, friends.



PakSword said:


> You are on "Pakistan" Defence Forum.



But they are obsessed and can't live apart from PDF. 

Their number one obsessed YT videos are "What do Pakistanis think of Indians?" And Quora, "Why Pakistanis are so beautiful?"

Lol. Obsessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> I don't care what perception you have, we have a friggin claim line which is the LAC and you ain't crossing it. 20 dead and 10 captured when you tried on the 15th. So wake me up when you have new perception genius. Lololol. Never seen one country finding ways to legitimize our occupation just to save face. Its so easy to manipulate you geniuses.


It is very easy to fool you guys. Satellite pics showed you have totally failed to cross our LAC in Galwan and let alone reach your CCL.


----------



## Rafi

Meengla said:


> Honestly I have been thinking the Chinese used baseball bats studded with metal like The Walking Dead's Negan character!!



You gotta love Lucille.


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275332082496081923


----------



## hunter_hunted

Hahahahaha @padamchen see i told you your revenge train left


----------



## Aspen

One week later:

India: Why hasn't China pulled back?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wikki019

so no "sir ji kal strike" after getting a colonel killed?



Aspen said:


> One week later:
> 
> India: Why hasn't China pulled back?



Chinese wanted to teach India a lesson and tell them who's the Boss, They have done it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Breaking News: China has agreed to dismantle all structures in Pangong Lake Grey zone which was earlier patrolled by both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kai Liu

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You have every right to gloat, you earned it, friends.


Actually I was reluctant to post such bloody pictures, after all, we are human beings, it is a tragedy. However, since these indians are still bragging hard in their dream world, I decide to wake them up.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Nice to see they have reached an amicable solution, this is no time to fight a war, Covid 19 has hammered us as it is, loss of lives should always be avoided. 

War would've destabilised a region already reeling hard due to corona.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

I've heard this before... on June 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aspen

In other words, China has successfully taken control of entire Galwan valley without firing a single bullet and no kinetic response from India. Modi has officially ceded India's claim to this territory by saying that Galwan Valley never belonged to them. Job well done.

*THE DRAGON LIVES ON*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Canuck786

That is akin to a premature e*aculation I say!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

silent_poison said:


> Breaking News: China has agreed to dismantle all structures in Pangong Lake Grey zone which was earlier patrolled by both sides



And you believe this? China literally said these exact words a few days before June 15

Indians really never learn do they

Ahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

Aspen said:


> And you believe this? China literally said these exact words a few days before June 15


Lame try.
They never said any such thing before June 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

Could be China is now satisfied with the gains. Good stuff


----------



## Han Patriot

silent_poison said:


> It is very easy to fool you guys. Satellite pics showed you have totally failed to cross our LAC in Galwan and let alone reach your CCL.


Omg do I need to repost Google earth pics again mate. Since day one we did not cross LAC as confirmed by Modi. LAC is CCL in Ladakh. In the old days India could patrol 20km inside because we were 40km away and closed one eye by letting this become a buffer zone so both feel happy and claim as their own. But recently India became hostile and really thinks this is disputed when had been LAC all along. That's why Modi said we did not trespass nor invaded a single inch of Indian soil, that's the truth. We did not invade India, we just reasserted our control back to LAC. And when you trespassed, we killed your numb numbs



Kai Liu said:


> Yes, we are happy:


Dude this does not include the captured 10 which included a number of officers. Until today India denies it. China just saaid we did not have captured Indians PRESENTLY. that's a statement with a purpose. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

Han Patriot said:


> Dude this does not include the captured 10 which included a number of officers. Until today India denies it. China just saaid we did not have captured Indians PRESENTLY. that's a statement with a purpose. Lolol


As I said before, only Chinese understand the true meaning of the official statement from Chinese government.


----------



## darksider

They said this before also.then 20 died.
@silent_poison its too early to celebrate.


----------



## Mrc

Good news 

New status accepted 

Now time for media swings


----------



## kursed

Once China disengaged from Pangong Tso, to give India a military victory in order to secure the new status quo at Galwan Valley - Pakistan should get ready for what would be pretty much an imminent act of war from India. It'd be just a question of when, not if - for Modi will need a face saving that can give some respite to Bhakt crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

to disengage means that both sides would have to retreat a little bit, will they do that?
for the time being I believe yes both Chinese & Indian forces will retreat, but it's only a matter of time before they start advancing again.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

India is fortunate that China will forgive the Indians crossing over and injuring Chinese construction workers and soldiers. 

Its all water under the bridge now and hopefully relations improve. The West is laughing at both countries and hoping for an escalation. Thankfully, both sides are smart enough to end this bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

PLA stand no chance against Indias newly inducted Balcony and Boycott Regiments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

Humiliating day for india to loose nearly 200 sq km in the blimp of an eye without a single shot being fired or even giving China a single casualty or death...

gow muttar may dub maro hindustanion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Cheerleaders are still on this thread.


----------



## obj 705A

manlion said:


> PLA stand no chance against Indias newly inducted Balcony and Boycott Regiments



LOL wait a minute wtf is that? 
that is a Chinese flag but the map is that of the US! did they know that and intentionaly did it as protest against both China & America? or are they just stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

silent_poison said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275332082496081923



It's Rueters India .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

How many times, we are reading this.


----------



## RedHulk

Once again both agreed to step back but again indian soldiers will try to sneak back and again PLA will beat the shit out of them. Don't trust the news China never came there to go back. Specially in Galwan valley.From there they can cut off ladakh when ever they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Hahaha Chinese aren't idiots like curry powder Indians. They didn't waste tons of resources to just disengage like this. There's a larger goal in their mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

silent_poison said:


> It is very easy to fool you guys. Satellite pics showed you have totally failed to cross our LAC in Galwan and let alone reach your CCL.


@Areesh this guy is still talking about satellite pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Kai Liu said:


> As I said before, only Chinese understand the true meaning of the official statement from Chinese government.


The same for we don't want to reveal casualty so it doesn't hurt the feelings of all. That's cryptic for we killed too many ppl and don't want to reveal we have nil so we don't trigger the stronk Jawans. Lol


----------



## Imran Khan

Surrender modi have took revange like 26 feb ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fox_hound

China has made IA


Protest_again said:


> Cheerleaders are still on this thread.



Go cry somewhere in the corner


----------



## manlion

obj 705A said:


> LOL wait a minute wtf is that?
> that is a Chinese flag but the map is that of the US! did they know that and intentionaly did it as protest against both China & America? or are they just stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20611

obj 705A said:


> LOL wait a minute wtf is that?
> that is a Chinese flag but the map is that of the US! did they know that and intentionaly did it as protest against both China & America? or are they just stupid!


That’s what you get when they are a breeding result of a man and cow
https://www.google.ca/amp/www.catch...g-9-month-old-calf-in-cattle-shed-186387.html


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

indian and their breaking news.. cant they just stop spreading NEWS on their assumptions, if its true it will come out what it looks that China is not going anywhere till they acheive what it wants which is to tell india be a good boy cuz you have no one coming for you.
i just heard in one of indian news channel that china takes one of Nepali village whats wrong with indian and their news, their is no news on nepali channel but on indias.


----------



## Rakesh

Aspen said:


> In other words, *China has successfully taken control of entire Galwan valley *without firing a single bullet and no kinetic response from India. Modi has officially ceded India's claim to this territory by saying that Galwan Valley never belonged to them. Job well done.
> 
> *THE DRAGON LIVES ON*


No, they have not.


----------



## hussain0216

Rakesh said:


> No, they have not.



They have

They have also diverted the river successfully to take more land


You Indians can pretend to be a supa pawa but you have been beaten and humilated Infront of the world two years in a row


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Areesh
> @PakSword @Rafi @DESERT FIGHTER @masterchief_mirza @Mentee @Ace of Spades
> 
> _Yeh kia mazaq hai? Lagta hae surrender sign kar dia hae buhadar indianz nay!!!_
> 
> So the Indians have accepted *New ChineseStatusQuo* in Ladakh.
> 
> *Great news*... shadows of war have receded.. *now the Indians can breath!!!*



The news could be true because Indians literally begged Russians to mediate behind the scenes and to convince China to pardon Indian transgression.

Russia might have played a role, as other have played in many of Indian requests in the past.

But this will be short lived happiness for Indians that Dragon is now looking away for the time being. The fate of Indian illegally captured land has been sealed already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakesh

hussain0216 said:


> They have
> 
> They have also diverted the river successfully to take more land
> 
> 
> You Indians can pretend to be a supa pawa but you have been beaten and humilated Infront of the world two years in a row


Check OSINT satellites.


----------



## hussain0216

Rakesh said:


> Check OSINT satellites.



Check, reality


----------



## Vapnope

That's what they said in Doklam and built everything afterwards. They agreed to disengage at 6th June as well. 

So yeah we believe you guys whether you claim to kill 347,399,000 Chinese soldiers or whatever you say.


----------



## Salza

New status quo : Indians off from galwan valley. Indians have literally given up 60 km of area to Chinese.


----------



## obj 705A

ARMalik said:


> It's Rueters India .....


to be fair this is the real Reuters, it's just the Indian branch, furthemore the news they are reporting isn't anything out of the ordenery, ofcourse they will disengage it was just a matter of time. 

we shouldn't be like the Indians who dismiss any news that doesn't say "40-50 Chinese were killed" because on almost every youtube video of a major news outlet, when the news only says 20 Indians were killed the video is flodded with Indian comments saying "fake news, why are you not saying we killed 56 Chinese? this channel is pro China".


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Han Patriot said:


> Any rational person can see through this.


Bro rational person can see through it, but we are talking about the Indians. The same country which created couple of great dramas in the region. First it was Surgical strike 1 (Which was blown all over by DG ISPR , when he took the international media to the spot and negated their claims), then came the surgical Strike 2 (first it was 300-400 terrorist killed in Balakot, when again it was just couple of tree and an innocent crow, then PAF retaliated and down their jet , taken their Pilot captive and they claimed to have shot down F16 and the whole world laughed and their high ranking offrs held press conference while holding a piece of metal which was of a missile and claimed they have shot down F16)
Now its 45 soldiers and i can bet you on this as well, India will claim after losing big chunk of India territory that they are inside China and have taken huge areas by force from Chinese. This is the famous INDIAN Mentality. I kid you not they all must be admitted to Mental Hospitals who ever believes in such news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

silent_poison said:


> Breaking News: China has agreed to dismantle all structures in Pangong Lake Grey zone which was earlier patrolled by both sides


If this is true (and its a big if) then implication of this is huge.



PakSword said:


> The news could be true because Indians literally begged Russians to mediate behind the scenes and to convince China to pardon Indian transgression.
> 
> Russia might have played role, as other have played in many of Indian requests in the past.
> 
> But this will be short lived happiness for Indians that Dragon is now looking away for the time being. The fate of Indian illegally captured land has been sealed already.


How do you know what diplomatic burgain happens behind the screen? If this news is true what kind of fate sealing you are assuming?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

siegecrossbow said:


> I think it is likely that the Indian military has no clue what the Chinese casualties are and are trying to goad the Chinese media or spokesperson into disclosing it by posting different numbers. One day it is 43, then it is 35, 18, 120 and so forth. It is a guessing game. I’m surprised that Zhao Lijian didn’t take the bait considering the fact that he has a big mouth himself.


He said reports of 43 Chinese casualties were "fake news" today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

@doorstar, I am sorry for the delay. 
1. The PLA does not use a yellow cloth to cover the Urn. This must be some other incident. 
2. The person who twitted this has been using a lot of traditional Chinese characters. He's not from China. Perhaps some Taiwanese guy. 
3. AFAIK, some influencial Chinese members are stating that only 2 PLA are seriously injured and some more minor injuries but no deaths.
4. No Chinese in China have said anything about deaths. If there were really deaths, we would all know. 

We want to keep it unreleased just to play around with them. Indians are really desperate atm. I am glad we're able to make them jump up and down like monkeys.



Axomiya_lora said:


> We are in no hurry of being a superpower, for now smashing the skulls of your baby faced Hans will suffice. That will accelerate your implosion and our subjugated brothers across will finally receive justice.


Baby faced Hans?  
You've been smashing nothing except your own ego. 
I thought Assamese were also Han looking. If that's the case then Assamese are also baby face. 
So factually speaking you're not Assamese. You must be some brown curry trying to live in Assam. 



Axomiya_lora said:


> Not according to my knowledge, we know them inside out so do you. Surprising, but that is the bare truth.


The **** you know about us. You know nothing about us. 
You're just from a failed race. 
Reality shows how much of a competitor you cowards are. Be it sports, economy, military, space, or any other thing. You are not even close to Chinese people. Don't compare us to your failed race.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Salza

China says reports about 40 casualties on the Chinese side during face-off with Indian Army is "fake news.": PTI (times of India) 

China now officially saying that their casual count given in Indian media is nothing tjna just a fake news lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Kai Liu said:


> As I said before, only Chinese understand the true meaning of the official statement from Chinese government.



These simple minded bean-counting Indians just don't have the capacity of comprehending the concept of "deliberate ambiguity".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Figaro

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Made up bullshit. Usa has very very minimal intelligence when it comes to chinese armed forces even though americans try very hard


Sadly this is 100% true ... US intelligence on Chinese military developments is considerably worse than any seasoned PLA watcher on military forums. Honestly I think the military might as well hire analysts to go on the forums and use those as sources of information if they haven't done so already. Would be much cheaper, efficient, and most importantly accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

In other news:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275336880633118720


monitor said:


>


Garrison will now experience a painful online death.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## obj 705A

silent_poison said:


> Breaking News: China has agreed to dismantle all structures in Pangong Lake Grey zone which was earlier patrolled by both sides



source?
there was no such thing mentioned in the Reuters article, if there is another article or source share it.


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> Chinese don't have voice, They just dance on CCP tunes(whatever it may be) everyday. You will not find a single blog/article questioning govt.
> Recent example: No one in the world believes them about kungflu/china/wuhan virus. Death count/treatment/infection.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274782616491712512
> US stock exchange want to delist all chinese companies because of fraud.
> https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/05/21/chinese-companies-delisted-us-stock-what-means.aspx


What else do you expect? If people don't like what you have to say they have the right to block you ... look at how many people Trump blocked on Twitter. A court literally had to rule against him when it comes to this. What point are you trying to make here? Obviously the Chinese wouldn't be happy hearing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Why people posting Indian propaganda sources here?


----------



## rott

Dungeness said:


> These simple minded bean-counting Indians just don't have the capacity of comprehending the concept of "deliberate ambiguity".


Can't expect much from a failed race, can we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Stealth said:


> LOL PeeDTV, PeeToday, Pee-nistan Times, Pee Now enough BS from this Pee Nation aka India!


You forgot Pee News and Pee Tak and Pee-Dee-Gee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Figaro said:


> Sadly this is 100% true ... US intelligence on Chinese military developments is considerably worse than any seasoned PLA watcher on military forums. Honestly I think the military might as well hire analysts to go on the forums and use those as sources of information if they haven't done so already. Would be much cheaper, efficient, and most importantly accurate.


Ok, when can you start?

LOL nvm me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MSAKH

Han Patriot said:


> If we didn't capture anything PP14 to PP18, then wht is all the death been about? 20 ppl died for nothing? Hahhaha hahah. India could not cross the Chinese Claim Line now, you use to patrol deep inside upto 20km. That's why the 60sqkm captured claim, its permanent capture now.
> 
> 
> Where mate? Ha hahhaha. You can create Bollywood stories to boost ego, all I see are 17 Indian iced to death plus 3 instant deaths and 10 captured drinking fantastic tea. Lol


Iced to death in the absence of Engineering and Medical Core

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

*Indian minister suggests China's casualties in recent border clash were ‘at least DOUBLE’ those of his own country*
https://www.rt.com/news/492500-china-india-casualties-border/

With no evidence, the retired Gen just pluck at '*least*' double Chinese death figure from his nostril hairs. 

Then today our official spokesman said this:

*Reports of 40 Chinese casualties in border clash with India are ‘fake news’ – Chinese Foreign Ministry*
https://www.rt.com/news/492661-china-india-reports-casualties-fake/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616
guess where that is from?

Indian soldiers are trolling Chinese...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Obviously i cant quote sources for this....but...

earlier today IAF tried to do something... you can call it whatever you want to....three AH-64s with two IAF jets flying escort / top cover flew towards the target area to do "something".... a quick warning through multiple channels regarding Weapons-Free status of PLA SAMs deployed in the area forced them to turn back at the last moment....

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SrNair

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616
> guess where that is from?
> 
> Indian soldiers are trolling Chinese...



Planning for a journey in that area in future .

Trolling is brutal actually.
They are not bats .But Batman lol

This time IA should be vigilant.
There is no such thing known as shame in PLA.
They may try again for sure .


----------



## rott

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616
> guess where that is from?
> 
> Indian soldiers are trolling Chinese...


Your soldiers should just wear Saris and just keep tweeting on twitter. No need to fight a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IMARV

PakSword said:


> In other news:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275336880633118720



Did he tell about the real number or any claim that no chinese died? This rebuttal is as hollow as anything, it hold true for any number not equal to 40.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275372035791654912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manga

Han Patriot said:


> If we didn't capture anything PP14 to PP18, then wht is all the death been about? 20 ppl died for nothing? Hahhaha hahah. India could not cross the Chinese Claim Line now, you use to patrol deep inside upto 20km. That's why the 60sqkm captured claim, its permanent capture now
> You did not vote for them so they are not obliged to tell you anything. They can make a fool out of you as usual.
> 
> 
> Where mate? Ha hahhaha. You can create Bollywood stories to boost ego, all I see are 17 Indian iced to death plus 3 instant deaths and 10 captured drinking fantastic tea. Lol


You dont know anything coz your govt dont want to tell you anything.
And why should they tell you anything. Telling people of loss of life in pla is not in their intetest.

You did not vote for them so they are not obliged to tell you anything. They can make a fool out of you as usual.


----------



## scorpionx

IMARV said:


> Did he tell about the real number or any claim that no chinese died? This rebuttal is as hollow as anything, it hold true for any number not equal to 40.


This is how the Chinese plays their psychological warfare. It took them 32 years, that too through declassified documents to admit the death of around 800 soldiers in 1962 war. Something you will never see any Chinese on pdf talking about. Whereas India declared it total casualities in 1965 itself, engraving their name on India gate.

Psyches of two countries are way different when it comes to transparency. We will never be short of the kind of Ashok Swaine and Ajay Shukla. It never changed in the last 60 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616
> guess where that is from?
> 
> Indian soldiers are trolling Chinese...



These are not flying in Ladakh area......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382001273417729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382165837156353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

so much for Indian media credibility, all shot to pieces, lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275302086901555201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> Planning for a journey in that area in future .
> 
> Trolling is brutal actually.
> They are not bats .But Batman lol
> 
> This time IA should be vigilant.
> There is no such thing known as shame in PLA.
> They may try again for sure .


Seriously man, don't say that batman shit again. I was laughing my *** off listening you guys calling yourselves Batman. Tmr don't come to me and say spiderman OK... Wtf lol



manga said:


> You dont know anything coz your govt dont want to tell you anything.
> And why should they tell you anything. Telling people of loss of life in pla is not in their intetest.
> 
> You did not vote for them so they are not obliged to tell you anything. They can make a fool out of you as usual.


I know ONE thing though. 40 soldiers did not die as claimed by our mighty Indians. Lololol. And 10 captured Indians is still denied by GOI until today, you should ask why.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Han Patriot said:


> Tmr don't come to me and say spiderman OK... Wtf lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

PanzerKiel said:


> These are not flying in Ladakh area......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382001273417729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382165837156353


These batmans are so funny.... Lolol. The Chinese positions are in broad day light, nobody is hiding, just some cowards don't dare to trespass the LAC. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Han Patriot said:


> These batmans are so funny.... Lolol. The Chinese positions are in broad day light, nobody is hiding, just some cowards don't dare to trespass the LAC. Lol


Their generals are busy fighting on twitter  Did you see the thread of the Rapist Gaurav and other Indian Generals?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

rott said:


> Their generals are busy fighting on twitter  Did you see the thread of the Rapist Gaurav and other Indian Generals?



Indians busy fighting each other now LOL.

Great response to Chinese invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

PanzerKiel said:


> These are not flying in Ladakh area......


facts makes no nevermind on an indian propaganda forum (which this truly is)



rott said:


> @doorstar, I am sorry for the delay.


thanks but it was so obviously a fake (referred to the indinan filth as martyrs)

*meanwhile in other news:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MSAKH

52051 said:


> India loves to show off videos when they believe that could demonstrate their "strength".
> 
> If these are the best they can show, you can imagine the things they don't want to show, and you can understand why they lost 20+ men and their entire regiment-level commander chain in a melee fight with Chinese.


The Indian videos are under production in studios


----------



## siegecrossbow

Figaro said:


> He said reports of 43 Chinese casualties were "fake news" today



I guess even higher ups in CCP are sick and tired of this b.s. Doesn’t make any difference though. Indians will just call this Chinese propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616
> guess where that is from?
> 
> Indian soldiers are trolling Chinese...



for God's sake, you guys just recently lost a colonel and 19 soldiers who died a brutal death and 10 POWs, 
and you are happy over some trolling WTH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> Obviously i cant quote sources for this....but...
> 
> earlier today IAF tried to do something... you can call it whatever you want to....three AH-64s with two IAF jets flying escort / top cover flew towards the target area to do "something".... a quick warning through multiple channels regarding Weapons-Free status of PLA SAMs deployed in the area forced them to turn back at the last moment....


PLA shouldn't had warned them but shot them down

BTW if India wanted to do something than it means that India is really desperate and China really has captured their land and they want them out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Han Patriot said:


> Seriously man, don't say that batman shit again. I was laughing my *** off listening you guys calling yourselves Batman. Tmr don't come to me and say spiderman OK... Wtf lol
> 
> 
> I know ONE thing though. 40 soldiers did not die as claimed by our mighty Indians. Lololol. And 10 captured Indians is still denied by GOI until today, you should ask why.



Be careful of Indian Batmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> Seriously man, don't say that batman shit again. I was laughing my *** off listening you guys calling yourselves Batman. Tmr don't come to me and say spiderman OK... Wtf lol
> 
> 
> I know ONE thing though. 40 soldiers did not die as claimed by our mighty Indians. Lololol. And 10 captured Indians is still denied by GOI until today, you should ask why.



It is not the Batman part it was the Bat part which was very funny and interesting .
Batman means its not hollywood batman.
Just a man that captures Bat.
Here Bat means Corona Virus aka Chinese.
They were mocking you .
Lol.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistani Fighter said:


>




If you read between the lines, the above is tacit admission of defeat by the indians themselves and the acceptance of the annexation of over 60 square kms of former indian territory in the Galwan Valley, by China. On effect, the indians have surrendered to the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

SrNair said:


> It is not the Batman part it was the Bat part which was very funny and interesting .
> Batman means its not hollywood batman.
> Just a man that captures Bat.
> Here Bat means Corona Virus aka Chinese.
> They were mocking you .
> Lol.


LOL you can only mock. In real, they beat you up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Pakistani Fighter said:


> PLA shouldn't had warned them but shot them down
> 
> BTW if India wanted to do something than it means that India is really desperate and China really has captured their land and they want them out



If this report is from the Chinese side the positive cordial atmosphere is China’s way of saying that there were many arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> @Areesh this guy is still talking about satellite pics.



He is a rat. Rats are known to be stubborn and keep trying to sneak into

It is all natural by him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*still Indians retired officers fooling and lying on twitter . using US marines choppers clip and chest thumping *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275362475114991616

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pothead

So, Xi kicked out the Chinese general who got 100+ of their soldiers brutally killed.

This is now getting hilarious, he is the third one in 2 months,
Wonder how long the new guy would last.

hey, what happens to the old generals? 
Do they get to keep their heads in tact? especially after loosing 100+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

pothead said:


> So, Xi kicked out the Chinese general who got 100+ of their soldiers brutally killed.
> 
> This is now getting hilarious, he is the third one in 2 months,
> Wonder how long the new guy would last.
> 
> hey, what happens to the old generals?
> Do they get to keep their heads in tact? especially after loosing 100+


Source? Are you talking about General Zhao kicked out?

So now count is 100+. Hmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Source? Are you talking about General Zhao kicked out?
> 
> So now count is 100+. Hmmm


month by month year by year count will be increases and reached same lavel of 20 sikhs vs 10000 pathans after some 30 years

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275413490233217025
^ Not coming slow. The burn of the bhakt crowd can be seen from the replies to the tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

Dil_Pakistan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275413490233217025
> ^ Not coming slow. The burn of the bhakt crowd can be seen from the replies to the tweet.


yaar since they beaten indians i see them very angry . dandy se mara hai india ko bhut ab bhi naraz hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIA Mole



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feng Leng

PanzerKiel said:


> Obviously i cant quote sources for this....but...
> 
> earlier today IAF tried to do something... you can call it whatever you want to....three AH-64s with two IAF jets flying escort / top cover flew towards the target area to do "something".... a quick warning through multiple channels regarding Weapons-Free status of PLA SAMs deployed in the area forced them to turn back at the last moment....


LOL the Indians turned back just because of a warning from China. Probably soiled themselves too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> month by month year by year count will be increases and reached same lavel of 20 sikhs vs 10000 pathans after some 30 years





Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *The Indians went for first round of talks in the Chinese area.*
> 
> *The Indians went for second round of talks in the Chinese area.*
> 
> *The Indians will go for third round of talks in the Chinese area!*
> 
> *If the Chinese were desparate for talks then wouldn't they be coming to the IndianOccupied areas????*
> 
> 
> And the *wonderful Indians* here on *PDF *and *AsocialMedia *_are weaving Fisherman's tall tales of 100+ PLA troops killed and that the Chinese are scared of the brave Indians... and much more..._
> 
> *AsocialMedia *has value for *ColourRevolutions/Springs* but has *ZERO *value for the Chinese who are sitting nice and easy in *GalwanValley *and now diverting the *GalwanRiver *... and *Indians can do NOTHING about it!
> *
> Why on Earth will the Chinese accept to go back and give away* 60+Sq.Km of Liberated EastLadakh from IndianOccupation?
> 
> If China is not backing down against the US in TradeDeal or SouthChinaSea*.... why do the good Indians see themselves more powerful than the US?
> 
> *And if the Indians were such a SuperPower then why join the QuadingParty?*
> 
> *Cann't the Indians stand on their own if they were so powerful and have killed 100+ PLA troops with bare hands?*
> 
> Indians are wonderful... life will be boring without Indians and their super calims!


The rate of increase suggests that the Chinese KIA number will soon surpass Covid deaths around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faithfulguy

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Source? Are you talking about General Zhao kicked out?
> 
> So now count is 100+. Hmmm



he is talking about general Tso as he didn’t add enough spices in his chicken. Now, he prefers KFC even over chicken 65.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428887531421697

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

manlion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428887531421697


@silent_poison @Areesh @pothead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *AsocialMedia *has value for *ColourRevolutions/Springs* but has *ZERO *value for the Chinese who are sitting nice and easy in *GalwanValley *and now diverting the *GalwanRiver *... and *Indians can do NOTHING about it!*




I checked that out and seems China very clandestinely altered the Galwan River to make massive troop deployment possible. Subhan Allah. Geniuses these Chinese are, hiding all from satellites.

We can really learn from them.



PakSword said:


> The rate of increase suggests that the Chinese KIA number will soon surpass Covid deaths around the world.



Now we have to alter our original equation for Indian casualty figures to factor in time.

((CIC [claimed Indian casualties] x 2) + 20) x 2 x t (time by each week passed) = CCC [claimed Chinese Casualties]

@Imran Khan @PAKISTANFOREVER 

Golden rule of Indianisms.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I checked that out and seems China very clandestinely altered the Galwan River to make massive troop deployment possible. Subhan Allah. Geniuses these Chinese are, hiding all from satellites.
> 
> We can really learn from them.






Clandestinely???????..........the Chinese forceably removed the indians, conquered indian territory and the indians did NOTHING about it. In fact they made excuses and justifications for the Chinese actions. The indian allies, America, Israel, Russia, Saudi Arabia, UAE, bangladesh and Afghanistan all run off and left india isolated and alone.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I checked that out and seems China very clandestinely altered the Galwan River to make massive troop deployment possible. Subhan Allah. Geniuses these Chinese are, hiding all from satellites.
> 
> We can really learn from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to alter our original equation for Indian casualty figures to factor in time.
> 
> ((CIC [claimed Indian casualties] x 2) + 20) x 2 x t (time by each week passed) = CCC [claimed Chinese Casualties]
> 
> @Imran Khan @PAKISTANFOREVER
> 
> Golden rule of Indianisms.








They are going to replace the x with x^2.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scorpionx

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If you read between the lines, the above is tacit admission of defeat by the indians themselves and the acceptance of the annexation of over 60 square kms of former indian territory in the Galwan Valley, by China. On effect, the indians have surrendered to the Chinese.


There is nothing to read between the lines, had you been aware of actual ground scenario in Galwan valley. The fact is, Indians never controlled the entire Galwan valley. A large part of it falls on the Chinese side of the LAC also. In '96 and in 2010, I am not sure, both Indians and the Chinese agreed to demarcate almost all part of LAC in Galwan valley. In few areas, where they did not agree, they created a buffer zone- a no man's land. And the confusion starts here.

In the latest scuffle, the Chinese occupied most of that buffer zone at point14. The Indians controlled upto P14, they are still controlling upto P14. At that point, the Chinese never entered into Indian side of the LAC except on the fateful day of 15th which was a premeditated deliberate act. They never occupied 60sq km area in Galwan. The Indians had nothing to surrender there as the Chinese never occupied any. They are surely overlooking us now, which they previously did not. And that being falsely propagated as Chinese occupation of Indian territory is utterly baseless and ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Clandestinely???????..........the Chinese forceably removed the indians, conquered indian territory and the indians did NOTHING about it. In fact they made excuses and justifications for the Chinese actions. The indian allies, America, Israel, Russia, Saudi Arabia, UAE, bangladesh and Afghanistan all run off and left india isolated and alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to replace the x with x^2.



Lead up the clash, altering Galwan river, this allowed Chinese to field larger troops in a shorter amount of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

manlion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428887531421697


But... but... but... the Indians said the PLA retreated after brave Colonel Babu showed India's shupa powa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Feng Leng said:


> But... but... but... the Indians said the PLA retreated after brave Colonel Babu showed India's shupa powa


Col. Babu was in Galwan valley and this is Pangong Tso. And the Chinese have indeed retreated from P14 where they had put up two tents, for which Colonel sacrificed his life.


----------



## Feng Leng

scorpionx said:


> Col. Babu was in Galwan valley and this is Pangong Tso. And the Chinese have indeed retreated from P14 where they had put up two tents, for which Colonel sacrificed his life.


Did Babu sacrifice his life so you can dismantle you positions all the way to the Shyok river?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Feng Leng said:


> Did Babu sacrifice his life so you can dismantle you positions all the way to the Shyok river?


All I can tell you is that, the Chinese moved down very close to Indian position in P14. Then Indians moved closer too. But none crossed their side of respective LAC except 15th. Now at P14 both are at their pre-conflict position. It may not be the case for entire LAC stretch at Galwan, but at P14 thats how it is. Col Babu's sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

scorpionx said:


> Col. Babu was in Galwan valley and this is Pangong Tso. And the Chinese have indeed retreated from P14 where they had put up two tents, for which Colonel sacrificed his life.






Is there ANY credible evidence which can confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

Feng Leng said:


> But... but... but... the Indians said the PLA retreated after brave Colonel Babu showed India's shupa powa



Good point. Lake Pangong is one area where the game will be decided. If the Chinese structures are removed from there, it will prove conclusively that India cut China down to size.

The truth is, for all that nonsense about Indian infrastructure - both sides have very little infra there - The Western sector is one area where India has always respected China's claim line. Not even the LAC, the claim line itself. China's perception of the LAC lies a few kms east of their claim line in some places, like the shores of Pangong lake.

So when China overstepped *its own claim line* in Galwan (I have no clue why), India decided to draw blood. And the results are for all to see. China promptly retreated behind their claim line.

Keyword - India _drew blood_.

Would it work to push China behind Khurnak fort in the Pangong area? If it does, the meltdown would be glorious.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Feng Leng said:


> Did Babu sacrifice his life so you can dismantle you positions all the way to the Shyok river?



Your post is funny because Babu is also a generic term of endearment for old Hindu men. Gandhi was called Babu also, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> Good point. Lake Pangong is one area where the game will be decided. If the Chinese structures are removed from there, it will prove conclusively that India cut China down to size.
> 
> The truth is, for all that nonsense about Indian infrastructure - both sides have very little infra there - The Western sector is one area where India has always respected China's claim line. Not even the LAC, the claim line itself. China's perception of the LAC lies a few kms east of their claim line in some places, like the shores of Pangong lake.
> 
> So when China overstepped *its own claim line* in Galwan (I have no clue why), India decided to draw blood. And the results are for all to see. China promptly retreated behind their claim line.
> 
> Keyword - India _drew blood_.
> 
> Would it work to push China behind Khurnak fort in the Pangong area? If it does, the meltdown would be glorious.






Is there ANY credible evidence that supports your claims?


----------



## faithfulguy

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I checked that out and seems China very clandestinely altered the Galwan River to make massive troop deployment possible. Subhan Allah. Geniuses these Chinese are, hiding all from satellites.
> 
> We can really learn from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to alter our original equation for Indian casualty figures to factor in time.
> 
> ((CIC [claimed Indian casualties] x 2) + 20) x 2 x t (time by each week passed) = CCC [claimed Chinese Casualties]
> 
> @Imran Khan @PAKISTANFOREVER
> 
> Golden rule of Indianisms.



very good equation. This should be the authoritive equation to understand the Indian mindset. But I think the end a wild card and a constant that is affected by the news of the day....


Pretty soon, there could sub field in statistics major to calculate how Indians create casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is there ANY credible evidence which can confirm this?


You are asking as if the Pakistanis and the Chinese are posting with rock solid evidences on this forum. I am telling what I am learning from journalists whose credibility I don't doubt. And I am not trolling.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

faithfulguy said:


> very good equation. This should be the authoritive equation to understand the Indian mindset. But I think the end a wild card and a constant that is affected by the news of the day....
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, there could sub field in statistics major to calculate how Indians create casualties.



More variables can be added to adjust for new factors and changes.



The study of Indianisms, Indianology, is an ongoing scientific endeavor. Understanding the Indian minds is a monumental task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

scorpionx said:


> You are asking as if the Pakistanis and the Chinese are posting with rock solid evidences on this forum. I am telling what I am learning from journalists whose credibility I don't doubt. And I am not trolling.







What journalists with credibility? WHERE is the evidence of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

scorpionx said:


> There is nothing to read between the lines, had you been aware of actual ground scenario in Galwan valley. The fact is, Indians never controlled the entire Galwan valley. A large part of it falls on the Chinese side of the LAC also. In '96 and in 2010, I am not sure, both Indians and the Chinese agreed to demarcate almost all part of LAC in Galwan valley. In few areas, where they did not agree, they created a buffer zone- a no man's land. And the confusion starts here.
> 
> In the latest scuffle, the Chinese occupied most of that buffer zone at point14. The Indians controlled upto P14, they are still controlling upto P14. At that point, the Chinese never entered into Indian side of the LAC except on the fateful day of 15th which was a premeditated deliberate act. They never occupied 60sq km area in Galwan. The Indians had nothing to surrender there as the Chinese never occupied any. They are surely overlooking us now, which they previously did not. And that being falsely propagated as Chinese occupation of Indian territory is utterly baseless and ridiculous.


Thanks for admitting that Indians were the aggressor. As they were in all of its conflicts with its neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scorpionx

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What journalists with credibility? WHERE is the evidence of this?


Shekhar Gupta. Watch his cut the clutter episodes on YT.



faithfulguy said:


> Thanks for admitting that Indians were the aggressor. As they were in all of its conflicts with its neighbors.


Please highlight where I said Indians are the aggressors. Are you quoting me?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

scorpionx said:


> Shekhar Gupta. Watch his cut the clutter episodes on YT.





How does he support your claims and what credible evidence does he have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Realtalk108 said:


> Good point. Lake Pangong is one area where the game will be decided. If the Chinese structures are removed from there, it will prove conclusively that India cut China down to size.
> 
> The truth is, for all that nonsense about Indian infrastructure - both sides have very little infra there - The Western sector is one area where India has always respected China's claim line. Not even the LAC, the claim line itself. China's perception of the LAC lies a few kms east of their claim line in some places, like the shores of Pangong lake.
> 
> So when China overstepped *its own claim line* in Galwan (I have no clue why), India decided to draw blood. And the results are for all to see. China promptly retreated behind their claim line.
> 
> Keyword - India _drew blood_.
> 
> Would it work to push China behind Khurnak fort in the Pangong area? If it does, the meltdown would be glorious.


Then why did you dismantle your positions all the way to the Shyok after your shupa powa victory?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

scorpionx said:


> You are asking as if the Pakistanis and the Chinese are posting with rock solid evidences on this forum. I am telling what I am learning from journalists whose credibility I don't doubt. And I am not trolling.


I don't think you are trolling. You are going with sources that you have faith in.

However, Pakistanis (and many other international analysts) saw first hand how many, many 'responsible & credible' Indian journalists, analysts and commentators were hoodwinked by the Indian government and Indian military leadership into making fantastic and unsubstantiated claims about damage and casualties inflicted at Balakot and the shooting down of an F-16.

In the case of Balakot, multiple independent satellite imagery analysis clearly debunked Indian claims, but that did not stop the Indian media and 'respected and credible' Indian analysts and journalists from continuing to parrot the government line.

So you have to understand that, without credible evidence, Indian claims are not going to be so easily accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## siegecrossbow

Apparently some genius copied the names of the 108 (fictional) heroes from Water Margin from Wikipedia and tried to pass it off as PLA casualties...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Pakistani Fighter said:


> LOL you can only mock. In real, they beat you up



Neither Indian nor Chinese.
Just forgets your cheerleading part .
A lots of explanation from mouth piece this week itself and trying to convincing themselves and everyone else.
On top of that Chinese concern about the pressure on GoI if they releasethe casuality numbers even though the casuality is below 20.
Soo much of care .
Lol
Whom they are fooling ?
Everything backfired on face of Xi .
Now making adjustments lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Indian favorite Expert (not that I endorse him):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274666603410407424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

SrNair said:


> Neither Indian nor Chinese.
> Just forgets your cheerleading part .
> A lots of explanation from mouth piece this week itself and trying to convincing themselves and everyone else.
> On top of that Chinese concern about the pressure on GoI if they releasethe casuality numbers even though the casuality is below 20.
> Soo much of care .
> Lol
> Whom they are fooling ?
> Everything backfired on face of Xi .
> Now making adjustments lol



What did India get so far?
1. 20 Indian soldiers died including 1 colonel and 2 majors
2. 76 injured soldiers
3. 10 Injured captured then released including 1 colonel and 3 majors
4. Modi go on TV and said no one intruded territory

Nothing but embarrassments

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mrc

PanzerKiel said:


> These are not flying in Ladakh area......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382001273417729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275382165837156353




Well if indians fly this low I m sure one or both would have crashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

GamoAccu said:


> What did India get so far?
> 1. 20 Indian soldiers died including 1 colonel and 2 majors
> 2. 76 injured soldiers
> 3. 10 Injured captured then released including 1 colonel and 3 majors
> 4. Modi go on TV and said no one intruded territory
> 
> *Nothing but embarrassments*



I feel sorry for their mothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I don't think you are trolling. You are going with sources that you have faith in.
> 
> However, Pakistanis (and many other international analysts) saw first hand how many, many 'responsible & credible' Indian journalists, analysts and commentators were hoodwinked by the Indian government and Indian military leadership into making fantastic and unsubstantiated claims about damage and casualties inflicted at Balakot and the shooting down of an F-16.
> 
> In the case of Balakot, multiple independent satellite imagery analysis clearly debunked Indian claims, but that did not stop the Indian media and 'respected and credible' Indian analysts and journalists from continuing to parrot the government line.
> 
> So you have to understand that, without credible evidence, Indian claims are not going to be so easily accepted.


By 'responsible and credible' journalism if you are referring to the kind of journalism Arnav Goswami and Sudhir Chowdhury are making us swallow these days..no. I am not speaking of that kind of 'journalism'.

I still feel Indian media has hope. People shall one day realize the value of factual reporting, the difference of unbiased reports with dogmatic narrative and story telling.Some journalists always amazed me with their clarity and unbiased honesty. And today they are doing their job just fine. Their reportings hardly get posted in this forum. But does it make them any less credible? It does not matter if their reportings don't satisfy people here. They shall always be credible among sane Indians.


----------



## steelTalons

Btw this is the same expert who categorically denied india's claims(300dead) in the balakot strike. One of the very first to do so.


PakSword said:


> Indian favorite Expert (not that I endorse him):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274666603410407424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is there ANY credible evidence that supports your claims?



All publicly available Sat images. China publishes their own, very detailed official maps. Google Earth overlays it on their images. You can clearly see their claim line passes ~5 kms upstream from the Galwan-Shyok confluence.

So what happened, is that by early May China crossed *its own claim line*, and came down into that 5 km stretch. Pay attention to this part. It's *their *claim line which India always respected (China have done the same in the Eastern sector). They set up camp there. They also came forward in a few other areas like Pangong north shore. But they stayed behind their claim line in these places. 

By late May they were pushed out from Galwan area. But crossing their own claim line angered India. Then they built something upstream on their side, some structure, not sure exactly what, which royally pissed India off.

So basically what happened on 15th is India sent troops to China's side of the claim line, something that happens very rarely, and killed a bunch of Chinese troops, suffering some 100+ dead/injured itself.

India's message is, we will tolerate causalities but you ain't getting away scot-free. This was the reason behind Modi's remark - "No Chinese presence on *Indian territory*". It was India who crossed the line on 15th.

So now China has retreated behind their claim line in Galwan. But it's Pangong lake where it will end. Near Pangong China is behind their claim line but ahead of the Indian perception of the LAC (it's complicated). If they stay, India lost this match. Else vice versa.

Good thing is we don't need to rely on official releases. Within next few weeks fresh sat images will declare the results.



Feng Leng said:


> Then why did you dismantle your positions all the way to the Shyok after your shupa powa victory?



Sweety, you did the same. Both sides went back some 500 meters. Pick up some fresh sat images. We are calling it win-win


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> All publicly available Sat images. China publishes their own, very detailed official maps. Google Earth overlays it on their images. You can clearly see their claim line passes ~5 kms upstream from the Galwan-Shyok confluence.
> 
> So what happened, is that by early May China crossed *its own claim line*, and came down into that 5 km stretch. Pay attention to this part. It's *their *claim line which India always respected (China have done the same in the Eastern sector). They set up camp there. They also came forward in a few other areas like Pangong north shore. But they stayed behind their claim line in these places.
> 
> By late May they were pushed out from Galwan area. But crossing their own claim line angered India. Then they built something upstream on their side, some structure, not sure exactly what, which royally pissed India off.
> 
> So basically what happened on 15th is India sent troops to China's side of the claim line, something that happens very rarely, and killed a bunch of Chinese troops, suffering some 100+ dead/injured itself.
> 
> India's message is, we will tolerate causalities but you ain't getting away scot-free. This was the reason behind Modi's remark - "No Chinese presence on *Indian territory*". It was India who crossed the line on 15th.
> 
> So now China has retreated behind their claim line in Galwan. But it's Pangong lake where it will end. Near Pangong China is behind their claim line but ahead of the Indian perception of the LAC (it's complicated). If they stay, India lost this match. Else vice versa.
> 
> Good thing is we don't need to rely on official releases. Within next few weeks fresh sat images will declare the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety, you did the same. Both sides went back some 500 meters. Pick up some fresh sat images. We are calling it win-win







Is there ANY credible evidence that supports your claims? If what you say is true then remember to post the links to that evidence here.


----------



## Realtalk108

siegecrossbow said:


> Apparently some genius copied the names of the 108 (fictional) heroes from Water Margin from Wikipedia and tried to pass it off as PLA casualties...



Ya that was really silly. But it should be taken in the spirit of a (near) bloodless conflict.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is there ANY credible evidence that supports your claims? If what you say is true then remember to post the links to that evidence here.



Yes darling. It's right there in my post. Missed it? Perhaps you were speed-reading and missed it. No biggy. Here, let me link it again - https://theprint.in/opinion/chinese...efore-it-was-cleared-by-indian-troops/428658/

Inb4 - iNDiAn SouRCe reeee


----------



## faithfulguy

scorpionx said:


> Shekhar Gupta. Watch his cut the clutter episodes on YT.
> 
> 
> Please highlight where I said Indians are the aggressors. Are you quoting me?



Indians were aggressors base on the fact that you and Modi admitted that no Chinese crossed to Indian side of LAC. This is because only Indians crossed the LAC to attacked Chinese forces. As a result, all casualties occurred on the Chinese side of LAC. The fact that Indians had the additional death is because they were exposed to the elements as they were left to die By the Indian military. So it’s Indians neglected their wounded that caused the death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Realtalk108 said:


> Sweety, you did the same. Both sides went back some 500 meters. Pick up some fresh sat images. We are calling it win-win


But you are a shupa powa. You can draw PLA blood. Xi Jinping is afraid of Modi. Why dismantle your permanent positions on your own side of the LAC after your Babu died?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> All publicly available Sat images. China publishes their own, very detailed official maps. Google Earth overlays it on their images. You can clearly see their claim line passes ~5 kms upstream from the Galwan-Shyok confluence.
> 
> So what happened, is that by early May China crossed *its own claim line*, and came down into that 5 km stretch. Pay attention to this part. It's *their *claim line which India always respected (China have done the same in the Eastern sector). They set up camp there. They also came forward in a few other areas like Pangong north shore. But they stayed behind their claim line in these places.
> 
> By late May they were pushed out from Galwan area. But crossing their own claim line angered India. Then they built something upstream on their side, some structure, not sure exactly what, which royally pissed India off.
> 
> So basically what happened on 15th is India sent troops to China's side of the claim line, something that happens very rarely, and killed a bunch of Chinese troops, suffering some 100+ dead/injured itself.
> 
> India's message is, we will tolerate causalities but you ain't getting away scot-free. This was the reason behind Modi's remark - "No Chinese presence on *Indian territory*". It was India who crossed the line on 15th.
> 
> So now China has retreated behind their claim line in Galwan. But it's Pangong lake where it will end. Near Pangong China is behind their claim line but ahead of the Indian perception of the LAC (it's complicated). If they stay, India lost this match. Else vice versa.
> 
> Good thing is we don't need to rely on official releases. Within next few weeks fresh sat images will declare the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety, you did the same. Both sides went back some 500 meters. Pick up some fresh sat images. We are calling it win-win



Even surrender modi himself surrendered, his *** licking RSS online army going overdrive proving otherwise

why go berserk boycott this boycott that if you won? Modi himself admit these poor jawans crossed to Chinese side to die, they got what's coming, don't blame us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Realtalk108

Feng Leng said:


> You can draw PLA blood.



We did. Didn't we 



Feng Leng said:


> Xi Jinping is afraid of Modi.



Honestly, until now I used to think Modi is just hot air. But I have been surprised myself. I am still kinda in the middle. The game isn't over yet. We will see.



Feng Leng said:


> Why dismantle your permanent positions on your own side of the LAC after your Babu died?



Are you daft? Childhood malnutrition? Parents too poor to enroll in a decent English comprehension class?

*Both *sides retreated. Imagine that!


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273235216237309958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> We did. Didn't we
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, until now I used to think Modi is just hot air. But I have been surprised myself. I am still kinda in the middle. The game isn't over yet. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you daft? Childhood malnutrition? Parents too poor to enroll in a decent English comprehension class?
> 
> *Both *sides retreated. Imagine that!



retard delusional Hinduvta terrorists go berserk, we killed more than you do, boycott this boycott that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Fresh PLA build up.

They are here to stay.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428887531421697


----------



## Realtalk108

lonelyman said:


> Even surrender modi himself surrendered



I swear, initially I thought the same. But as more information is trickling in, a different picture is emerging.



lonelyman said:


> why go berserk boycott this boycott that if you won?



They are a bunch of morons. India is in no position to boycott Chinese gear, BJP's huff and puff aside.



lonelyman said:


> Modi himself admit these poor jawans crossed to Chinese side to die, they got what's coming, don't blame us



Don't be silly. Why would we blame you for that?! We are blaming you for crossing the LAC.

Indian troops did a cross border raid into Chinese claimed territory to achieve a diplomatic goal. Those Chinese troops who were killed, died defending their motherland. An honorable death. India suffered causalities too.

Whether India's goal is achieved or not, will be clear in a few days. Right now, I think it's 50-50.


----------



## scorpionx

faithfulguy said:


> Indians were aggressors base on the fact that you and Modi admitted that no Chinese crossed to Indian side of LAC. This is because only Indians crossed the LAC to attacked Chinese forces. As a result, all casualties occurred on the Chinese side of LAC. The fact that Indians had the additional death is because they were exposed to the elements as they were left to die By the Indian military. So it’s Indians neglected their wounded that caused the death.


Not sure what makes it so difficult to comprehend. The point of conflict was P14. This is an area that was previously acknowledged by both parties as buffer zone. The Chinese occupied the buffer zone violating the previous agreement. And Indians objected to it. Is it so difficult to understand? Indians crossed LAC towards Chinese side only once and that is after Col. Babu's death.


----------



## Realtalk108

lonelyman said:


> we killed more than you do



That's OK!

Friend, in my very first post I unequivocally said, we don't care if we suffer more causalities. You ain't getting away scot-free .

Speaking of blood - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Realtalk108 said:


> Whether India's goal is achieved or not, will be clear in a few days. Right now, I think it's 50-50.


LOL as soon as Indian Army opens fire, the chances of Republic of India remaining as one country after a war more catastrophic than 1962 falls below 50%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> I swear, initially I thought the same. But as more information is trickling in, a different picture is emerging.
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bunch of morons. India is in no position to boycott Chinese gear, BJP's huff and puff aside.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. Why would we blame you for that?! We are blaming you for crossing the LAC.
> 
> Indian troops did a cross border raid into Chinese claimed territory to achieve a diplomatic goal. Those Chinese troops who were killed, died defending their motherland. An honorable death. India suffered causalities too.
> 
> Whether India's goal is achieved or not, will be clear in a few days. Right now, I think it's 50-50.



Hinduvata godi people like u stupidity and education level on full display, need say more?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> Obviously i cant quote sources for this....but...
> 
> earlier today IAF tried to do something... you can call it whatever you want to....three AH-64s with two IAF jets flying escort / top cover flew towards the target area to do "something".... a quick warning through multiple channels regarding Weapons-Free status of PLA SAMs deployed in the area forced them to turn back at the last moment....


@rott

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> That's OK!
> 
> Friend, in my very first post I unequivocally said, we don't care if we suffer more causalities. You ain't getting away scot-free .
> 
> Speaking of blood -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272901941140561924



no, PLA dead 0, injured 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> Ya that was really silly. But it should be taken in the spirit of a (near) bloodless conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes darling. It's right there in my post. Missed it? Perhaps you were speed-reading and missed it. No biggy. Here, let me link it again - https://theprint.in/opinion/chinese...efore-it-was-cleared-by-indian-troops/428658/
> 
> Inb4 - iNDiAn SouRCe reeee





The source is NOT CREDIBLE as it is indian:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764




Do.you have ANY CREDIBLE & RELAIBLE evidence to support your initial claims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

Feng Leng said:


> LOL as soon as Indian Army opens fire, the chances of Republic of India remaining as one country after a war more catastrophic than 1962 falls below 50%.



Attaboy! That's the spirit. 



lonelyman said:


> Hinduvata godi people like u stupidity and education level on full display, need say more?



Hey! They are poor people expressing their anger as best as they can. Ignore the map and cherish the passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

scorpionx said:


> Not sure what makes it so difficult to comprehend. The point of conflict was P14. This is an area that was previously acknowledged by both parties as buffer zone. The Chinese occupied the buffer zone violating the previous agreement. And Indians objected to it. Is it so difficult to understand? Indians crossed LAC towards Chinese side only once and that is after Col. Babu's death.



You sure you got the story straight. This col Babu lead the human wave charge but was smacked down. The rest is history.

As for the so called buffer zone, Modi wouldn’t even accept it as Indian territory. So it’s not much of a buffer zone if the land belong to someone else. Only Indians treat your neighbor’s border territories as border zone. I think China, Pakistan, Nepal etc should treat all Indian territory up to Dehli as border zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

lonelyman said:


> no, PLA dead 0, injured 5



Unlikely. India suffered 100+ dead/injured/captured. I think at least 10-15 dead + 20-30 injuries at Chinese side happened. There is no way it can be that lopsided because neither side used firearms.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do.you have ANY CREDIBLE & RELAIBLE evidence to support your initial claims?



The sat images aren't Indian.

Now if you are saying India somehow hacked into Planet Lab's servers and changed the images, well...


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> Unlikely. India suffered 100+ dead/injured/captured. I think at least 10-15 dead + 20-30 injuries at Chinese side happened. There is no way it can be that lopsided because neither side used firearms.



I said again and again, u were outnumbered, outequipped and outsmarted while we sit and charge from heights

and 17 of your dead actually were frozen to death in the icy river, you simply don't have enough medical equipment and medics to care for your soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> Unlikely. India suffered 100+ dead/injured/captured. I think at least 10-15 dead + 20-30 injuries at Chinese side happened. There is no way it can be that lopsided because neither side used firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> The sat images aren't Indian.
> 
> Now if you are saying India somehow hacked into Planet Lab's servers and changed the images, well...






The interpretation of those maps is by an indian which makes it very unreliable and highly suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

faithfulguy said:


> You sure you got the story straight. This col Babu lead the human wave charge but was smacked down. The rest is history.


No matter how hard you try to make yourself look tough, you are not going to succeed. Indians look eye into eye with PLA on Ladakh. Recent video coming out of probably Nathu La shows how badly the Chinese are suffering from breathing problem, quite visibly not been able to adjust with the altitude still. Where as the Indian army laughing at your troops and asking 'Gol gappe khaoge?'.. and you are telling me your smack down story.

As I said before, real world is quite different from what most trolls here assume it to be. No matter how much you flex your muscle on keyboard, on ground things are turning out to be quite different already.


----------



## lonelyman

scorpionx said:


> No matter how hard you try to make yourself look tough, you are not going to succeed. Indians look eye into eye with PLA on Ladakh. Recent video coming out of probably Nathu La shows how badly the Chinese are suffering from breathing problem, quite visibly not been able to adjust with the altitude still. Where as the Indian army laughing at your troops and asking 'Gol gappe khaoge?'.. and you are telling me your smack down story.
> 
> As I said before, real world is quite different from what most trolls here assume it to be. No matter how much you flex your muscle on keyboard, on ground things are turning out to be quite different already.



in real world, modi surrendered and we captured your land, but he is too afraid to even admit that even losing 20+

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Enough is Enough!!!*
> 
> *Enough of the Indians claims and super-claims*...
> 
> It is time for *Bippin *to hold presser and *show *the world:
> 
> 
> *How many PLA troops the brave Indians killed with their bare hands... ?*
> 
> *How many PLA troops were captured.... Pictures and Videos...?*
> *This is the Best Chance for India to Shine Like a SuperPower...and defame/expose China as PaperTiger!*
> 
> This will be the Best Indian Achievement and Revenge for 1962!!!
> 
> And Modi will be the Undesputed SupremeLeader of India for next 100yrs...
> 
> *Stop talking Indians... Show the Proof!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol stop asking them for proof they will start bringing broken chinese pickets with Indian blood on them as proof (pointing to certain shell of blown up AmRAAM)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

lonelyman said:


> in real world, modi surrendered and we captured your land, but he is too afraid to even admit that even losing 20+


Surrendered what? Captured which land? How he is afraid? Please be specific if you are not merely trolling.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Indians on Twitter now posting a fake story how their soldiers broke Chinese spines.

But actually that is just to make up for their lack of spines when they fled and let Chinese seize land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

lonelyman said:


> in real world, modi surrendered and we captured your land, but he is too afraid to even admit that even losing 20+



In real world, Modi’s 56 inch chest is now 24 inches.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Indians on Twitter now posting a fake story how their soldiers broke Chinese spines.
> 
> But actually that is just to make up for their lack of spines when they fled and let Chinese seize land.



Indians has to make up 10 excuses to cover everyone of their failures. And for every excuse, they need 10 lies to cover every exposed excuses. No wonder Indians lie so much.



lonelyman said:


> I said again and again, u were outnumbered, outequipped and outsmarted while we sit and charge from heights
> 
> and 17 of your dead actually were frozen to death in the icy river, you simply don't have enough medical equipment and medics to care for your soldier



It’s actually not that lopsided India suffered only 3 death from battle. Chinese suffered none. Both sides had injuries. The low death rate is from lack of firearms. Which India will now change as they suffer 3 death from this conflict.

Let’s not count any Indian death from negligence as part of battlefield death.As these deaths are more in line with thousands of daily deaths from starvation, communal violence and sexual assaults.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

lonelyman said:


> I said again and again, u were outnumbered, outequipped and outsmarted while we sit and charge from heights



The sat images don't lie 



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The interpretation of those maps is by an indian which makes it very unreliable and highly suspect.



True. So here is Nathan Ruser - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265210308613664769
You may have heard of him during the Balakot episode.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275063113616777224
Does anybody here have latest satellite images of Indian Army buildup?


----------



## koolio

How long are Indians are going to continue to live in fantasy world coming up with absurd lies, It seems Chinese have not budged a single inch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275432983416078336

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Realtalk108

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Fresh PLA build up.
> 
> They are here to stay.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428887531421697



Based Chinese. 

Modi, I am looking at you. Don't c**k out.


----------



## PakSword

koolio said:


> How long are Indians are going to continue to live in fantasy world coming up with absurd lies, It seems Chinese have not budged a single inch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275432983416078336


Someone opened a thread in the morning that everything has been settled between Indians and Chinese.. Maybe , the settlement was related to giving Chinese full control of the disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Someone opened a thread in the morning that everything has been settled between Indians and Chinese.. Maybe , the settlement was related to giving Chinese full control of the disputed territory.



Basically this.

Chinese: Get lost.

Indian: OK.

Modi: it was Chinese territory all along.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> The sat images don't lie
> 
> 
> 
> True. So here is Nathan Ruser -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265210308613664769
> You may have heard of him during the Balakot episode.






Tweets are not irrefutable evidence.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Basically this.
> 
> Chinese: Get lost.
> 
> Indian: OK.
> 
> Modi: it was Chinese territory all along.






That succinctly describes EXACTLY what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Realtalk108

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Tweets are not irrefutable evidence.



Uhh the sweet sweet sound of denial.

Loved it!


----------



## SecularNationalist

1) enjoy the comedy 
2) they accepted India lost land to China while their PM modi says otherwise.They are suffering from humiliation and confusion.
3) Just like 6 June talks apparently yesterday talks are also failed.
Only Indian news channels and sources are talking about the deescalation agreement ,not a single neutral source or from China such a news came. We all know Chinese are not stepped a inch back. This time they came for something bigger to punish India for fifth August decision . They are just waiting for India to fire a first bullet ,make it appear as a aggressor so they can take back the whole ladakh.
So think a conflict is coming between China and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Realtalk108 said:


> Uhh the sweet sweet sound of denial.
> 
> Loved it!






Do you expect people to accept things without solid, credible and genuine proof? That is both morally wrong and illogical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindu_Kush

faithfulguy said:


> In real world, Modi’s 56 inch chest is now 24 inches.



Correction. In the real world, Modi's 56 inch chest is a 56 inch breast and Indians like the one you are replying to right now are suckling from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Someone opened a thread in the morning that everything has been settled between Indians and Chinese.. Maybe , the settlement was related to giving Chinese full control of the disputed territory.



What is the situation in Galwan valley? Indians were saying that Chinese have retreated in Galwan valley


----------



## CIA Mole

Hindu_Kush said:


> Correction. In the real world, Modi's 56 inch chest is a 56 inch breast and Indians like the one you are replying to right now are suckling from it.



56 inches of sag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Interesting documentary, about the devastating defeat of the indian army. Salute to these brave PLA veterans, the current PLA are living up to their ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Hindu_Kush said:


> Correction. In the real world, Modi's 56 inch chest is a 56 inch breast and Indians like the one you are replying to right now are suckling from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Salza

scorpionx said:


> By 'responsible and credible' journalism if you are referring to the kind of journalism Arnav Goswami and Sudhir Chowdhury are making us swallow these days..no. I am not speaking of that kind of 'journalism'.
> 
> I still feel Indian media has hope. People shall one day realize the value of factual reporting, the difference of unbiased reports with dogmatic narrative and story telling.Some journalists always amazed me with their clarity and unbiased honesty. And today they are doing their job just fine. Their reportings hardly get posted in this forum. But does it make them any less credible? It does not matter if their reportings don't satisfy people here. They shall always be credible among sane Indians.



Even Shekhar Gupta believes in Balakot strikes that IAF really hit that building. So much for his accuracy.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275400068913217537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275502981425721344


----------



## Spy Master

Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275502981425721344


this 30 years old sh1t is nothing but junk . china can deploy stealth UAVs if needed and they will capture surrender modi sitting in his bathroom playing with his bilbul

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Spy Master

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


4 Chinese in his hands? Is it possible? Like 2 in one hand? @rott @Han Patriot @Beast Need help guys

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Indian media at their best. Claiming India has world mightiest weaponry yet India is looking for order countries to come for their rescue. This entire video was so hilarious if you ask me, If India was so capable and have Apache, Suokuis and the Cheenooooks along with M777 then whats the deal. Why dont they go for it.
Still the claim of 43 Chinese soldiers dont they get fed up from all these lying. India is so scared and shitting their lungis and is expecting international pressure on Chinese but they forget one thing if they can finger Americans , India is nothing in front of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275452837778997249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060



Is ki sehat dekho

yeh khud ko utha lai yehi bohat hai. 4 Chinese uthaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


this baby killed 12 and was taking 4 men on his hands alone . they were 4 soldiers or 4 dolls 

in fact shame on india child soldier have been killed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Even some sane Indians are fed up of their Govts fairy tales.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275424311612968960*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Is ki sehat dekho
> 
> yeh khud ko utha lai yehi bohat hai. 4 Chinese uthaye ga


bhai indians aysy nhi jaan chory gay jab tak stories bana bana ker jeet nhi jaaty  12 is bachy ne mary . baki 31 kis ne mary ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spy Master

Areesh said:


> Is ki sehat dekho
> 
> yeh khud ko utha lai yehi bohat hai. 4 Chinese uthaye ga


Hahahaha and look at their illiterate masses, 15k likes, without any rational thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> bhai indians aysy nhi jaan chory gay jab tak stories bana bana ker jeet nhi jaaty  12 is bachy ne mary . baki 31 kis ne mary ?



Yeh teeli pehalwan chaar chaar chinese utha utha kar phenk raha hai

Aur sarai bharati maan bhi rahai hain. Sahi phuddo qaum hai yeh bhi



Spy Master said:


> Hahahaha and look at their illiterate masses, 15k likes, without any rational thinking



Chalo koi heavy build ka banda ho to banda sochai to

is ki halat dekho. Sehat sai lag raha hai yeh sirf wazan uthanai ka sochta hoga to is ka shoulder utar jata hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*This is interesting, Apachis very near to Chinese positions!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275479690363502592*


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I gave up after 20 seconds. Sorry. Sounds like some dramatic movie trailer instead of news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeh teeli pehalwan chaar chaar chinese utha utha kar phenk raha hai
> 
> Aur sarai bharati maan bhi rahai hain. Sahi phuddo qaum hai yeh bhi


since morning they are chest thumping on US marine apachi video . brainless animals think they have weapons only . while in real world china can deploy 300+ Z-10 to counter 22 apachis  then they will say our one apachi shot down 12 Z-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Imran Khan said:


> this baby killed 12 and was taking 4 men on his hands alone . they were 4 soldiers or 4 dolls
> 
> in fact shame on india child soldier have been killed



Poor guy could barely lift his own body.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> since morning they are chest thumping on US marine apachi video . brainless animals think they have weapons only . while in real world china can deploy 300+ Z-10 to counter 22 apachis  then they will say our one apachi shot down 12 Z-10



Apaches are good against insurgents with no air defense

Chinese would eat Apaches with the kind of air defense they have

Laikin phir woh bharati hi kia jo itna sochai

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This is interesting, Apachis very near to Chinese positions!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275479690363502592*


US marine choppers flying over USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Is this the beginning of a bigger PLAN!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275415611624042502*


Imran Khan said:


> US marine choppers flying over USA


*Yeah i agree, the Indians are masters of Propaganda.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This is interesting, Apachis very near to Chinese positions!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275479690363502592*



bhkrats keep posting fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> this baby killed 12 and was taking 4 men on his hands alone . they were 4 soldiers or 4 dolls
> 
> in fact shame on india child soldier have been killed













Even for indian standards, I am speechless.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Even some sane Indians are fed up of their Govts fairy tales.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275424311612968960*




"Or, it is the same Balakot story?" 

I sympathise with this sane Indian. Most of what Modi feeds his nation turns out to be a load of .....Balakots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060



 Unbelievable, this poor baby fell into the river and died but took 4 Chinese pla in his hands and threw another 12 pla soldiers off the ridge

I would believe it if he was king kong, is he king kong?

what kind of lunatics came up with this kind of bullshit

if u want to lie, at least make some believable lies

with each day passing, two years later Bollywood movie say this baby single handed threw while pla division into the valley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

A


masterchief_mirza said:


> I gave up after 20 seconds. Sorry. Sounds like some dramatic movie trailer instead of news.


Actually it was. It was like Morale Booster for their naive people. Face saving at the best. but somehow they screwed it and it was more like that India is Supa Power and Modi was Shaktiman . It was quite hilarious to be honest. They were expecting JAPAN US even Taiwan will come to their aide, But the most funny part was Cheeeenoook.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


What Bollywood movie is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*India airlifting all its JUNK to the LAC, target practice for our Chinese friends.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275426442302586880*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


man indians are so pathetic. unbelievable. who would believe such a thing ? especially after looking at that guys pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

lonelyman said:


> Unbelievable, this poor baby fell into the river and died but took 4 Chinese pla in his hands and brought down another 12 pla soldiers with him
> 
> what kind of lunatics came up with this kind of bullshit
> 
> if u want to lie, at least make some believable lies


dont believe it ???????? go watch Indian movies first  a single man defeated whole pakistani army in some movies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*No let up by both sides on the SM front.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Dariush the Great said:


> man indians are so pathetic. unbelievable. who would believe such a thing ? especially after looking at that guys pic.


these tweets are not for world but for local indians . and yes indians believe it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## master_13

sms said:


> Please pay attention to the highlight words. You'll have your answer!



so everyone should believe lying Indian media then? Whatever Indian said is unconfirmed just like that ever changing "43", "50", "35" chinese deaths. At least make up your mind will you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431774932221952









https://twitter.com/swiftretort1/status/1275431774932221952/photo/1


PakSword said:


> Someone opened a thread in the morning that everything has been settled between Indians and Chinese.. Maybe , the settlement was related to giving Chinese full control of the disputed territory.



The question is why would the Chinese continue to build up their forces on the forward positions despite the contrary? It doesn't seem the Chinese are going to retreat anytime soon.
https://twitter.com/swiftretort1/status/1275431774932221952/photo/1


----------



## CIA Mole

British responsible for nearly all the worlds border issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## master_13

sms said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's the moto of your regime. Let me help you to understand.....Intercept info and prevent it from reaching Chinese citizens, dumb down intelligence of their own citizens and create fake source/ stories to keep them happy.



Indian "intelligence" means 99% of the time its Indian made it up and Indian themselves can't back them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lonelyman said:


> Unbelievable, this poor baby fell into the river and died but took 4 Chinese pla in his hands and brought down another 12 pla soldiers with him
> 
> what kind of lunatics came up with this kind of bullshit
> 
> if u want to lie, at least make some believable lies









Make no mistake about it, A LOT of indians will believe this including the ones on PDF. In fact they will vehemently defend this as being the honest truth and claim that ONLY indians are capable of such super human feats...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Imran Khan said:


> these tweets are not for world but for local indians . and yes indians believe it .


perhaps you can walk into new delhi and claim you are modi and they will believe you


----------



## Imran Khan

Dariush the Great said:


> perhaps you can walk into new delhi and claim you are modi and they will believe you


after 1000s of years they got independence they are acting like monkey now a days .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## master_13

the funny thing is, another country claims such kind of feat is North Korea. North Korean leader Kim Jun Un is reportedly has been able to shoot down American jet with hand gun and his father killed ten American soldiers with his bare hand. Indian is sure taking a page from North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

master_13 said:


> Indian "intelligence" means 99% of the time its Indian made it up and Indian themselves can't back them up.



Allegation is important, the factual basis is not.

Facts are too inconvenient for Indians.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> By the *Power of Indianness turbocharged with* *E=MSee* the Indian kid killed 12 PLA troops... and then further carried two dead PLA troops in each hand to throw them into the river..._*but somehow lost his balance and fell into the river...*_
> 
> Well, how difficult could this be for an Indian? Not at all...
> 
> @masterchief_mirza @Areesh @grey boy 2 @rott @lonelyman @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> Lads, now you have to update your *Indianness Calculation Model.*
> 
> One Indian killed 16 PLA troops with Bare Indian Hands!!!
> 
> 20 Indian = 320+ PLA troops...with Bare Indian Hands
> 
> Wow... *Can we say that Indians are from another Planet? *
> 
> *We common humans are nothing!!!*



Has Kali Yuga ended? Have Hindu dieties descended from the Himalayas to defeat Chinese and Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

lonelyman said:


> Unbelievable, this poor baby fell into the river and died but took 4 Chinese pla in his hands and brought down another 12 pla soldiers with him
> 
> what kind of lunatics came up with this kind of bullshit


it is borrowed from sikh 'history' [read: mythology]. sikhs used to do this kinda thing to Moslems all the time before and during maharaja kana singh ranjeet times. invisible heavenly beings come to their aid and work through them (except one time when they forgot in 1984)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Make no mistake about it, A LOT of indians will believe this including the ones on PDF. In fact they will vehemently defend this as being the honest truth and claim that ONLY indians are capable of such super human feats.



RIP to the Kid , but seriously these Hindutva keyboard warriors are just rubbing the salt, basically reading the Bollywood script trying to equate him another Sunny Deol, the story invented by the low IQ stunted growth Hindutva's sounds ridiculously absurd.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

koolio said:


> RIP to the Kid , but seriously these Hindutva keyboard warriors are just rubbing the salt, basically reading the Bollywood script trying to equate him another Sunny Deol, the story invented by the low IQ stunted growth Hindutva's sounds ridiculously absurd.







Even the indians on PDF will believe such claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

CIA Mole said:


> British responsible for nearly all the worlds border issues.


do you know how retarded this sounds? this is common thread running thru the inadequate useless people of the third world.
why are you so illiterate? UK done it
why can't you get on with your neighbor? UK done it

any problem any place in your world, don't try to sort it just say that Britain's done it and you yourself are absolved of any responsibility

no one more than the Chinese ever suffered at the hands of outsiders. now look at yourselves and look at the Chinese, Poles apart due to the difference in attitude (they work, you sit n blame)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


Not clear if he killed additional 8 Chinese after falling down or before.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## crankthatskunk

I fail to comprehend, how these stupid Indians can produce so much BS!!

Their accents, their emphasis on almost every second word, tone of their voices, the selection of the words and language, all shows they are nothing but lying cheap stakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> A
> 
> Actually it was. It was like Morale Booster for their naive people. Face saving at the best. but somehow they screwed it and it was more like that India is Supa Power and Modi was Shaktiman . It was quite hilarious to be honest. They were expecting JAPAN US even Taiwan will come to their aide, But the most funny part was Cheeeenoook.


Bunch of jokers


----------



## GiantPanda

Spy Master said:


> 4 Chinese in his hands? Is it possible? Like 2 in one hand? @rott @Han Patriot @Beast Need help guys



Indians have four arms.

And elephant head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

the video is tests and trails of gun in USA and they are barking like they have actually bombed china  threatening china form few imported guns ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> Not clear if he killed additional 8 Chinese after falling down or before.






Also no indication if he was singing an indian song and dancing whilst he was fighting and carrying 16 indian soldiers with his bare hands.


----------



## sms

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> By the *Power of Indianness turbocharged with* *E=MSee* the Indian kid killed 12 PLA troops... and then further carried two dead PLA troops in each hand to throw them into the river..._*but somehow lost his balance and fell into the river...*_
> 
> Well, how difficult could this be for an Indian? Not at all...
> 
> @masterchief_mirza @Areesh @grey boy 2 @rott @lonelyman @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> Lads, now you have to update your *Indianness Calculation Model.*
> 
> One Indian killed 16 PLA troops with Bare Indian Hands!!!
> 
> 20 Indian = 320+ PLA troops...with Bare Indian Hands
> 
> Wow... *Can we say that Indians are from another Planet? *
> 
> *We common humans are nothing!!!*


do not feel bad. It's time for you to start world domination. 
If I use your calculation and substitute part of equation with known and established fact, you'll get astonishing result which will make your head spin...let's start..

As per _*theory of Mangus Ortus Novem*_ + Indian fan boys .. 
--> _One Indian killed 16 PLA troops with Bare Indian Hands!!!
--> 1 Indian soldier = 16 Chinese 
--> 1 Pakistani = 10 Indians (human)
--> 1 Pakistani = 160 people
--> Pakistani armed forces 600K *160 = 96 m soldiers
--> let's add 500K reserves @ 0.8 pf Pakistani soldier = 160 m soldiers
--> let's add 500K paramilitary forces @ 0.5 pf Pakistani soldier = 196 m soldiers
finally - if we pull in all Pakistani approx 210 million in Pakistan @10% capability of a Pakistani soldi_er ...
...
... *you can dominate--- 3.5 Billion soldiers 
*
_*Please start with China because odds are heavily in your favor (1 to 160 )*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Even the indians on PDF will believe such claims.


When Indians in India believed in cow urine as a vaccine against COVID-19, what made PDF Indians any different?
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-a-bid-to-ward-off-coronavirus-idUSKBN2110D5


----------



## Spy Master

Dariush the Great said:


> man indians are so pathetic. unbelievable. who would believe such a thing ? especially after looking at that guys pic.


Believe me, they believe it without any question asked, sometimes even I wonder that nation is going into? It's like their media has turned them into zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

grey boy 2 said:


> When Indians in India believed in cow urine as a vaccine against COVID-19, what made PDF Indians any different?
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-a-bid-to-ward-off-coronavirus-idUSKBN2110D5







Years of racist propaganda and retarded bollywoodism has screwed the indian minds and psyche big time. That too despite having unlimited support and assistance from America, the West, Russia and Israel.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Areesh said:


> What is the situation in Galwan valley? Indians were saying that Chinese have retreated in Galwan valley


No idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## sms

Spy Master said:


> Believe me, they believe it without any question asked, sometimes even I wonder that nation is going into? It's like their media has turned them into zombies.


 Yes sir like you believe and celebrate victory on 6 Sept. every year. Of course no questions asked.


----------



## PakSword

Realtalk108 said:


> You may have heard of him during the Balakot episode.


He has posted some new tweets too.


----------



## Ali Tariq

Just copied this comment from a YouTube channel, made by an Indian poster, comment box is filled with comments like this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sms

Ali Tariq said:


> Just copied this comment from a YouTube channel, made by an Indian poster, comment box is filled with comments like this
> View attachment 644136


----------



## Dungeness

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060



Indians are cute！


----------



## Myth_buster_1

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *This is interesting, Apachis very near to Chinese positions!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275479690363502592*



IAF apachies are gray. This is USM or USarmy chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ali Tariq said:


> Just copied this comment from a YouTube channel, made by an Indian poster, comment box is filled with comments like this
> View attachment 644136







Sounds like s typical indian on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

I saw gangu at reddit make this comment:


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sms said:


> Yes sir like you believe and celebrate victory on 6 Sept. every year. Of course no questions asked.






So if we don't believe in indian FAKE NEWS it means we are not being honest?.........:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764


----------



## sms

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So if we don't believe in indian FAKE NEWS it means we are not being honest?.........:
> 
> https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764



Sir, Feeling is mutual!
We too believe yours and Chinese media sources are garbage!

Let's enjoy, ostrich syndrome!


----------



## Ali Tariq

Spy Master said:


> Impressive... Today's Bakht self orgas*m!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275446888704045060


Just read some replies to this tweet and what bothers me is that no Indian asked about the authenticity of this 'news', in fact every Indian is praising this guy and there are more than 500 replies to this tweet. Tells us where Indian society is heading....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sms said:


> Sir, Feeling is mutual!
> We too believe yours and Chinese media sources are garbage!
> 
> Let's enjoy, ostrich syndrome!







indian media has been PROVEN to be the biggest liars and purveyors of FAKE NEWS on the entire planet. Pakistani and Chinese media is the exact opposite:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indian media has been PROVEN to be the biggest liars and purveyors of FAKE NEWS on the entire planet. Pakistani and Chinese media is the exact opposite:
> 
> https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-50749764



Sir, Feeling is mutual!
We too believe yours and Chinese media sources are biggest liars.

Let's enjoy, ostrich syndrome!


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> It is not the Batman part it was the Bat part which was very funny and interesting .
> Batman means its not hollywood batman.
> Just a man that captures Bat.
> Here Bat means Corona Virus aka Chinese.
> They were mocking you .
> Lol.


' we are not bats but the batman' don't seem like telling me they hunt bats mate, sounds like they think they can fly. Lololol.



Ali Tariq said:


> Just read some replies to this tweet and what bothers me is that no Indian asked about the authenticity of this 'news', in fact every Indian is praising this guy and there are more than 500 replies to this tweet. Tells us where Indian society is heading....


Looks like a skinny lil boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

lol,
Not even Chinese believe crap coming out from their govt...


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> lol,
> Not even Chinese believe crap coming out from their govt...


It's OK batman, close your eyes and ears. Lol. Indian must have killed DOUBLE at least. That's what VK said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gripen9

Han Patriot said:


> It's OK batman, close your eyes and ears. Lol. Indian must have killed DOUBLE at least. That's what VK said.


The casualty calculation formula is 2x+3 where x=Indian Casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Is this the beginning of a bigger PLAN!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275415611624042502*
> 
> *Yeah i agree, the Indians are masters of Propaganda.*


They are discussing 2 font attack and retake of Kashmir and south tibet simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

Beast said:


> They are discussing 2 font attack and retake of Kashmir and south tibet simultaneously.


Pakistanis of occupied Kashmir taunting their oppressors

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275531215177682946
Saying: "China is Coming China is Coming. Long live Pakistan, Long live Pakistan, China is Coming China is Coming."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

doorstar said:


> Pakistanis of occupied Kashmir taunting their oppressors
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275531215177682946
> Saying: "China is Coming China is Coming. Long live Pakistan, Long live Pakistan, China is Coming China is Coming."



Indians lucky USA at our doorstep, if not we will do 1962 again and take our south Tibet back and more

Pakistan can take Iok back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

doorstar said:


> Pakistanis of occupied Kashmir taunting their oppressors
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275531215177682946
> Saying: "China is Coming China is Coming. Long live Pakistan, Long live Pakistan, China is Coming China is Coming."


I don't think it is in kashmir. Kashmir looks different as per PDF. constant war/destruction like in yaman/syria.


----------



## doorstar

SuperStar20 said:


> I don't think it is in kashmir. Kashmir looks different as per PDF. constant war/destruction like in yaman/syria.


is that an attempt at trolling?

it is Kashmir since you can see them ducking live fire by the bharati forces hiding from stones some distance away.

they are reluctant to shoot them dead in broad daylight as they fear that China might really come down to the valley (plus Pakistanis are pounding the crap outa them day n nite). they'll wait for the dark to do their killings and rapes etc. 

also they (the bharati force) had to move a lot of manpower from Kashmir to Ladakh (to be beaten by the Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

pothead said:


> And we all know what Chin does to muslims - don't we?
> 
> May be it's not bad thing to have chine do a Ughyr in Kashmir..



Atleast China is investing on Ughyr future like ataturk did to build Turkey. Where as in India, Kashmiris are being deprived of basic necessities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> And we all know what Chin does to muslims - don't we?
> 
> May be it's not bad thing to have chine do a Ughyr in Kashmir..


You mean what Hindu indians did to Muslim?






Typical Indian who don't look into mirror when they speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

doorstar said:


> is this also a pet of yours or am I free to respond to him? @Foxtrot Alpha @WebMaster


i will check it out..make sure post has been reported


----------



## grey boy 2

pothead said:


> And we all know what Chin does to muslims - don't we?
> 
> May be it's not bad thing to have chine do a Ughyr in Kashmir..



"WE all knew what you scumbags are doing there"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A1Kaid

Beast said:


> They are discussing 2 font attack and retake of Kashmir and south tibet simultaneously.



News reports are saying this is a PLA Medical team regarding Covid matters in Pakistan.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Update- Various media houses to be issued satellite pics of Galwan valley from Jun 23 today evening. To be broadcast tmrw.

Details:

1) The pics show no Chiness intrusion into Indian side of LAC in Galwan.

2) A no man's land has been declared on both side of LAC in Galwan upto a depth of 2 km hence no vehicle or positions can be spotted on either side of LAC (upto two km on each side).
This will limit chances of face-off and misadventure lead by some officer.

Also Chinese have realized their plans have been defeated in Galwan and are searching for a face saver:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275613700527972353


----------



## monitor

> Ajai Shukla
> @ajaishukla
> India is in the strangest situation ever:- 1. Half the population has understood that China has occupied Indian territory, and are outraged.
> 2. China says the territory it’s occupied is Chinese.
> 3. The PM and the other half of the population back China’s story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Mighty Lion said:


> Update- Various media houses to be issued satellite pics of Galwan valley from Jun 23 today evening. To be broadcast tmrw.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 1) The pics show no Chiness intrusion into Indian side of LAC in Galwan.
> 
> 2) A no man's land has been declared to both side of LAC in Galwan upto a depth of 2 km hence no vehicle or postions can be spotted on either side of LAC (upto two km on each side).
> This will limit chances of face-off and misadventure lead by some officer.
> 
> Also Chinese have realized their plans have been defeated in Galwan and are searching for a face saver:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275613700527972353


This development is three days old. But time here passes slow and minds are thick in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

grey boy 2 said:


> "WE all knew what you scumbags are doing there"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275546637935374337
Why not...I will take the bait.



scorpionx said:


> This development is three days old. But time here passes slow and minds are thick in general.



Well, the narrative from Chinese & Pakistanis here is that India is push-over 
&
Chinese are few hours from having Pani Puri in Delhi...

The facts, how ever otherwise to their fantasies, don't matter to them.


----------



## Mrc

Satellite photo shows f 16 that was shot down by India near islamabad


Every indian is busy drawing dots on sat images to show no Chinese intrusion

Col and 20 soldiers were killed by a ghost perhaps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275546637935374337
> Why not...I will take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the narrative from Chinese & Pakistanis here is that India is push-over
> &
> Chinese are few hours from having Pani Puri in Delhi...
> 
> The facts, how ever otherwise to their fantasies, don't matter to them.


ITBP offered PLA Gol gappe at Nathu La..they refused though


----------



## Longhorn

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275372035791654912



Chinese coercive diplomacy wins the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Longhorn said:


> Chinese coercive diplomacy wins the day.


Well whatever may be talks outcome. China lost Indians trust. They will be enemy for us.


----------



## Longhorn

SrNair said:


> It is not the Batman part it was the Bat part which was very funny and interesting .
> Batman means its not hollywood batman.
> Just a man that captures Bat.
> Here Bat means Corona Virus aka Chinese.
> They were mocking you .
> Lol.


batman
/ˈbatmən/

_noun_
DATED

(in the British armed forces) an officer's personal servant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> Well whatever may be talks outcome. China lost Indians trust. They will be enemy for us.



Oh sh@t, you got me so worried, give me a fcuking break please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Update- Various media houses to be issued satellite pics of Galwan valley from Jun 23 today evening. To be broadcast tmrw.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 1) The pics show no Chiness intrusion into Indian side of LAC in Galwan.
> 
> 2) A no man's land has been declared on both side of LAC in Galwan upto a depth of 2 km hence no vehicle or positions can be spotted on either side of LAC (upto two km on each side).
> This will limit chances of face-off and misadventure lead by some officer.
> 
> Also Chinese have realized their plans have been defeated in Galwan and are searching for a face saver:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275613700527972353


LOL you built roads and positions into Galwan Valley last year but now after Babu was killed you have removed them per our demands. If you wanted to remove your roads and positions, why build them in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

SuperStar20 said:


> Well whatever may be talks outcome. China lost Indians trust. They will be enemy for us.


You speak of trust?
When you have been plotting with China's enemies for decades by signing military agreements designed to contain, harm and disadvantage China?
You are a nation of snakes.
You can keep your trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> Oh sh@t, you got me so worried, give me a fcuking break please


Well you can go through @globaltimes twitter feed.


----------



## Mrc

Satellite photo of 43 dead Chinese soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> Well you can go through @globaltimes twitter feed.


Thanks but NO thanks, i would rather go "dalit hunting" with my "White Indian" buddy from HK, more fun that way LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

Dil_Pakistan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275413490233217025
> ^ Not coming slow. The burn of the bhakt crowd can be seen from the replies to the tweet.


Cheen Aya
Cheen Aya
Lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> Thanks but NO thanks, i would rather go "dalit hunting" with my "White Indian" buddy from HK, more fun that way LOL


Please stay away from Indians, we don't want any kungflu 


Longhorn said:


> Cheen Aya
> Cheen Aya
> Lolz




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275624909318746113Sources for global times is CCP.


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> Please stay away from Indians, we don't want any kungflu
> 
> .



Will do, the same way how i stay away from untouchables as well, happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

SuperStar20 said:


> Please stay away from Indians, we don't want any kungflu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275624909318746113Sources for global times is CCP.



u have the third highest COVID cases, I am sure it’s much under reported because ur backwardness don’t provide enough test kits

actual number you are definitely higher than USA and Brazil combined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

The entire standoff in Galwan is about this tiny 1 acre of land at the junction where river bends leftward.
As per some map LAC passes right over it.



Feng Leng said:


> LOL you built roads and positions into Galwan Valley last year but now after Babu was killed you have removed them per our demands. If you wanted to remove your roads and positions, why build them in the first place?


It is because you have also removed structures.


----------



## lonelyman

Mighty Lion said:


> View attachment 644193
> 
> The entire standoff in Galwan is about this tiny 1 acre of land at the junction where river bends leftward.
> As per some map LAC passes right over it.
> 
> 
> It is because you have also removed structures.



pla bunkers permanent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

SuperStar20 said:


> Please stay away from Indians, we don't want any kungflu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275624909318746113Sources for global times is CCP.


Disengage, in this case probably means piss off and don't come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Mrc said:


> View attachment 644192
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite photo of 43 dead Chinese soldiers


Shocking ... I guess afterall the Indians did really kill those 43 Chinese soldiers. I really dont know what to say. This is clear photographic evidence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

The weapon which Indian Jawan fear most during the border clash at Ladakh in Jun 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hareeb



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> View attachment 644193
> 
> The entire standoff in Galwan is about this tiny 1 acre of land at the junction where river bends leftward.
> As per some map LAC passes right over it.
> 
> 
> It is because you have also removed structures.


It's not about that, it's the unilateral change of status quo, indians can't patrol into Galwan valley anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> It's not about that, it's the unilateral change of status quo, indians can't patrol into Galwan valley anymore.


Epic fail.
Just today sat pics from 23 Jun afternoon showed Indian position just 120m away from LAC


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> It's not about that, it's the unilateral change of status quo,* indians can't patrol into Galwan valley anymore*.


Where did you get this info?


----------



## Dungeness

New Satellite Images of Galwan Valley as of June 22, 2020:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Cultural revolution was very healthy for China and turned it into one unified nation. Buddhist went down as a result.
> 
> India has never had that. Indian religions give too much importance to monks, Hindu, Buddhist, Sikh, etc. Holy man can change the moods and behaviors of people on a whim to attack minorities.
> 
> We have seen it in India, Burma, SL, and other countries again and again.


Look who's talking. @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan as if Imams and Molvis don't incite people to attack minorities?

You are just good at making propagandas.


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> Epic fail.
> Just today sat pics from 23 Jun afternoon showed Indian position just 120m away from LAC



I don't think you understand, Indians used to patrol inside the LAC 20km deep, China reasserted control of the LAC, which is also the CCL. That's why you were killed once you crossed that line. Lol


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> I don't think you understand, Indians used to patrol inside the LAC 20km deep, China reasserted control of the LAC, which is also the CCL. That's why you were killed once you crossed that line. Lol


Epic fail.
This is Indian LAC:






Just today satellite pics showed that Indian forward positions are just 100m from LAC and well inside Chinese line whereas PLA is still only able to build defensive positions on the 1 acre land at the river bend junction.

Which means weak PLA completely failed to consolidate own CCL and can only building trenches at that triangular junction right on LAC


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> It is because you have also removed structures.


LOL we haven't removed any structures. Look at the latest satellite photos. IA is gone from Galwan Valley (back to Shyok river) and our bunkers haven't moved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275701610606407687

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LOL we haven't removed any structures. Look at the latest satellite photos. IA is gone from Galwan Valley and our bunkers haven't moved.


Wrong see my above pic Indian positions inside Galwan valley just 100 m from Chinese positions


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong see my above pic Indian positions inside Galwan valley just 100 m from Chinese positions


LMFAO at the Indian deluding himself from the inferiority! Your media is going ballistic because PLA haven't moved from PP14 while IA is back to Shyok River!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275701610606407687

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LMFAO at the Indian deluding himself from the inferiority! Your media is going ballistic because PLA haven't moved from PP14 while IA is back to Shyok River!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275701610606407687


Wrong the same images shows Indian position less than 100 m from Chinese ones in Galwan valley. This means Indian army has succesfully intruded well inside Chinese CCL.


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong the same images shows Indian position less than 100 m from Chinese ones in Galwan valley. This means Indian army has succesfully intruded well inside Chinese CCL.


LMFAO at the Indian going bonkers with humiliation! That is PLA taking more territory. You are back to Shyok River. Go read what your media is saying.


----------



## Figaro

Why are Indian posters here denying the existence of Chinese camps/structures/personnel on their side of the Line of Actual Control? Telling yourself that the Chinese camps don't exist is not going to make them go away


----------



## Feng Leng

Figaro said:


> Why are Indian posters here denying the existence of Chinese camps/structures/personnel on their side of the Line of Actual Control? Telling yourself that the Chinese camps don't exist is not going to make them go away


They are so humiliated because they thought IA killed ten times the the number of PLA soldiers with their bare hands. They thought Xi Jinping is afraid of Modi's 56 inch. They thought Colonel Babu showed China their shupa powa by getting his head bashed in.

But now they need to apply burnol when they see PLA defensive positions at PP14 occupying the Indian side of the LAC!


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LMFAO at the Indian going bonkers with humiliation! That is PLA taking more territory. You are back to Shyok River. Go read what your media is saying.


ROFL
IT is clearly an Indian army camp just 100 m fron Chinese positions. This shows Indian army has successfully intruded deep inside Chinese CCL while PLA still stuck at tiny 1 acre land:
Correct map of LAC at junction bend


----------



## Figaro

Mighty Lion said:


> ROFL
> IT is clearly an Indian army camp just 100 m fron Chinese positions. This shows Indian army has successfully intruded deep inside Chinese CCL while PLA still stuck at tiny 1 acre land:
> Correct map of LAC at junction bend


Do you not know how to read/interpret satellite imagery? I suggest you go look at the Twitter description accompanying these pictures


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> ROFL
> IT is clearly an Indian army camp just 100 m fron Chinese positions. This shows Indian army has successfully intruded deep inside Chinese CCL while PLA still stuck at tiny 1 acre land:
> Correct map of LAC at junction bend


LOL masturbating yourself over a heap of rubble after IA was pressured to demolish its positions 

PLA is building heavy machine gun nests and trenches on Indian soil 

Your media is going ballistic again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LOL masturbating yourself over a heap of rubble after IA was pressured to demolish its positions
> 
> PLA is building heavy machine gun nests and trenches on Indian soil
> 
> Your media is going ballistic again!


Lol.
One can clearly see Indian army vehicles (stallion trucks and fixed tents). So embarrasing for PLA that Indian army is so deep inside Chinese CCL. Also wrong LAC, this real LAC as per Nathan Ruser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong the same images shows Indian position less than 100 m from Chinese ones in Galwan valley. This means Indian army has succesfully intruded well inside Chinese CCL.


Do you know the claim line? Open Google earth. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Initially i was sceptical about the casualties on the Chinese side and gave credence to the Chinese version that they wanted to reduce tension by not revealing casualties 
But now the information that has trickled out , is very embarrassing for the Chinese. It seems the Chinese soldiers got a really bad whooping. And thats the reason for them hiding their casualties. 
And i am not speaking lightly.


----------



## Rakesh

Han Patriot said:


> Do you know the claim line? Open Google earth. Lolol
> 
> View attachment 644237


But you guys said, Indian army can no longer patrol in Galwan valley ?


----------



## Han Patriot

Rakesh said:


> But you guys said, Indian army can no longer patrol in Galwan valley ?


Rakesh, before you talk to me, please open up Google earth and understand the claim line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Dark1 said:


> Initially i was sceptical about the casualties on the Chinese side and gave credence to the Chinese version that they wanted to reduce tension by not revealing casualties
> But now the information that has trickled out , is very embarrassing for the Chinese. It seems the Chinese soldiers got a really bad whooping. And thats the reason for them hiding their casualties.
> And i am not speaking lightly.


And how did you arrive to this conclusion given these new satellite images clearly showing strengthening Chinese positions on the previous Indian side of the Line of Actual Control?



Han Patriot said:


> Rakesh, before you talk to me, please open up Google earth and understand the claim line.


I'm shocked how some Indian posters here are arguing with Google Earth ... even the OP who posted these photos on Twitter said that the images showed Chinese consolidating their captured positions. And yet the Indian posters somehow says this shows India has the upper hand? Completely delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> And how did you arrive to this conclusion given these new satellite images clearly showing strengthening Chinese positions on the previous Indian side of the Line of Actual Control?
> 
> 
> I'm shocked how some Indian posters here are arguing with Google Earth ... even the OP who posted these photos on Twitter said that the images showed Chinese consolidating their captured positions. And yet the Indian posters somehow says this shows India's strength?


They are forcing us to claim more territory to prove they lost none. Its the face saving syndrome. They would rather lose territory than lose face.

Google earth line matches Chinese Claim lines even in pangong lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakesh

Han Patriot said:


> Rakesh, before you talk to me, please open up Google earth and understand the claim line.


Agreed, as per Google that triangular portion is Indian territory and that is the bone of contention. You guys believe that it is Chinese territory. If we go by Google, this is Chinese incursion. But, contrary to some members, China doesn't control Galwan valley.
According to me, China is suspicious of Indian activities on LAC and has started making assertions on the land which they were only patrolling till now.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Do you know the claim line? Open Google earth. Lolol
> 
> View attachment 644237


Google earth shows wrong claim line at many places including Pangong Tso


----------



## Rakesh

Mighty Lion said:


> Google earth shows wrong claim line at many places including Pangong Tso


Agreed, then let us find out Indian claim line in Galwan valley. Does anyone know ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275719698647330822

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Rakesh said:


> Agreed, then let us find out Indian claim line in Galwan valley. Does anyone know ?


Indian claim line extends all the way to the end of Aksai Chin. Lolol



Mighty Lion said:


> Google earth shows wrong claim line at many places including Pangong Tso


All along its Indians that tell us what China claimed, but in reality we are at our claim line and fortfying it. Google earth matches Chinese Claim Line and also Chinese positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakesh

Han Patriot said:


> Indian claim line extends all the way to the end of Aksai Chin. Lolol
> 
> 
> All along its Indians that tell us what China claimed, but in reality we are at our claim line and fortfying it. Google earth matches Chinese Claim Line and also Chinese positions.


He He He.....And China claim entire Arunachal.


----------



## Han Patriot

Rakesh said:


> Agreed, as per Google that triangular portion is Indian territory and that is the bone of contention. You guys believe that it is Chinese territory. If we go by Google, this is Chinese incursion. But, contrary to some members, China doesn't control Galwan valley.
> According to me, China is suspicious of Indian activities on LAC and has started making assertions on the land which they were only patrolling till now.


I believe China is occupying it. We were patrolling inside Indian territory because it was unguarded and Indians were doing the same but now we changed the status quo, we deny Indian patrol rights and even took a small slice for defensive purposes. The Indian attack on it was justified because we were on Indian soil not LAC. But apparently Modi just gave it up.



Rakesh said:


> He He He.....And China claim entire Arunachal.


Exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

*Fellows, there are UNCONFIRMED reports of Clashes in North Sikkim between China and India. Lets see if this turns out to be true.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ARMalik said:


> *Fellows, there are UNCONFIRMED reports of Clashes in North Sikkim between China and India. Lets see if this turns out to be true.*






Any links?


----------



## rott

Imran Khan said:


> this 30 years old sh1t is nothing but junk . china can deploy stealth UAVs if needed and they will capture surrender modi sitting in his bathroom playing with his bilbul


So this is what they call it "Bilbul". 



Spy Master said:


> 4 Chinese in his hands? Is it possible? Like 2 in one hand? @rott @Han Patriot @Beast Need help guys


I know. He seems to be a Sikh but his brains worked like RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Any links?



Sorry mate, no links, just a lot of chatter on social media by the usual suspects who reported the Galwan clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

rott said:


> So this is what they call it "Bilbul".
> 
> 
> I know. He seems to be a Sikh but his brains worked like RSS.


----------



## ARMalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275617278503972864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Just two people of PLA were seriously wounded at the clash, and no one was killed.


The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LKJ86 said:


> The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.





RIP brothers..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

ARMalik said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275617278503972864


In northern Ladakh, the PLA has activated the Depsang Area, north of Galwan, where both sides had faced off earlier in 2013.

Indian patrols have traditionally patrolled here up to Patrolling Point (PP) 10, 11, 12, and 13. Now they are being stopped by the Chinese, who have *built tracks bypassing these PPs and extending 15-17 kilometres (km) into Indian-claimed territory*.

This includes advancing deeper into Indian territory at Jeevan Nullah (PP13) and ongoing attempts to cross the so-called bottleneck area on Raki Nullah (PP12).

In the Galwan Valley, the Chinese have established a camp about 1 km inside the Indian side (west) of the LAC near PP14, where the June 15 clash occurred.

The Indian Army currently has no camps or posts in the Galwan River valley, with both sides having agreed to demilitarise the valley. *Controversially, India has agreed to a 5-7-km deep “no-man’s land” on the Indian side of the LAC.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275750711461138434


----------



## Dark1

ARMalik said:


> Sorry mate, no links, just a lot of chatter on social media by the usual suspects who reported the Galwan clash.


The old sikkim clash video of may is circulating a lot .Just Google sikkim clash .



LKJ86 said:


> The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.


My news is that quite a few Chinese died , as i just commented. The truth will be released slowly by the Chinese. 
Victims of ladder climbing Chinese generals.

And were you cleared to release this by your monitors ?


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275755685633015810

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## obj 705A

LKJ86 said:


> The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.


Correct me if I'm mistaken but it was due to knife injuries right? or is it not known?


----------



## Dark1

obj 705A said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but it was due to knife injuries right? or is it not known?


Gutted by bayonet charge.

I have very graphic details but wont share until its well corroborated.


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

LKJ86 said:


> The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.


Indians are not gonna take anything less than 43. They are hell bent on that number.



Feng Leng said:


> Indian planners assess the Chinese have stepped up their forces by at least 30 per cent since June 15, along the Ladakh frontier.
> 
> In northern Ladakh, the PLA has activated the Depsang Area, north of Galwan, where both sides had faced off earlier in 2013.
> 
> Indian patrols have traditionally patrolled here up to Patrolling Point (PP) 10, 11, 12, and 13. Now they are being stopped by the Chinese, who have built tracks bypassing these PPs and extending 15-17 kilometres (km) into Indian-claimed territory.
> 
> This includes advancing deeper into Indian territory at Jeevan Nullah (PP13) and ongoing attempts to cross the so-called bottleneck area on Raki Nullah (PP12).
> 
> In the Galwan Valley, the Chinese have established a camp about 1 km inside the Indian side (west) of the LAC near PP14, where the June 15 clash occurred.
> 
> The Indian Army currently has no camps or posts in the Galwan River valley, with both sides having agreed to demilitarise the valley. *Controversially, India has agreed to a 5-7-km deep “no-man’s land” on the Indian side of the LAC.*


China has assessed that India won't be able to do much so they can open couple of more fronts and take as much as they like. After 15 June China found out that IA won't be able to do anything as they are nothing more than GUTLESS bunch of sissies who are only good at suppressing Minorities and Low Caste Hindu in India.



Dark1 said:


> The old sikkim clash video of may is circulating a lot .Just Google sikkim clash .
> 
> 
> My news is that quite a few Chinese died , as i just commented. The truth will be released slowly by the Chinese.
> Victims of ladder climbing Chinese generals.
> 
> And were you cleared to release this by your monitors ?



Could you please tell me your source. Don't tell me its some Indian News Channel. Must be the same source that told many Indians that IAF shot down PAF's F16.
Victims of Drinking too much Cow piss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Indians are not gonna take anything less than 43. They are hell bent on that number.
> 
> 
> China has assessed that India won't be able to do much so they can open couple of more fronts and take as much as they like. After 15 June China found out that IA won't be able to do anything as they are nothing more than GUTLESS bunch of sissies who are only good at suppressing Minorities and Low Caste Hindu in India.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me your source. Don't tell me its some Indian News Channel. Must be the same source that told many Indians that IAF shot down PAF's F16.
> Victims of Drinking too much Cow piss.






indians are now going to say that they caused 45 Chinese casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Could you please tell me your source. Don't tell me its some Indian News Channel. Must be the same source that told many Indians that IAF shot down PAF's F16.


Not at the moment. I don't watch Indian news much. 
Just have some patience. The Chinese officials will reveal very soon. They are just looking for a face saving exit at the moment. 
As i had written, till today i believed the Chinese version that no details given to reduce tensions but now the news has filtered out about their casualties. 
See my post a page back, its before the Chinese guy posted about the 2 deaths.

Chinese will probably hold massive ceremonies.


----------



## Feng Leng

Indians are going bonkers with humiliation!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## obj 705A

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Indians are not gonna take anything less than 43. They are hell bent on that number



Pretty much, Indians will dismiss any figure that is less than 43.

They keep on saying that it's impossible for information to get out in Chinese public but as we saw here , just 2 days after 2 PLA soldiers died due to (I assume) knife injuries it gotten out to Chinese social media, it is practically impossible to hide information since if a soldier dies all his family & friends will know & it would be shared on Chinese social media.
But in the end delusional Indians would rather believe in their own media which shares old photos & names of Chinese soldiers killed several decades ago just to soothe their pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275779597632565248

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275781480896016390

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275774261521559557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275775690088935425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275776891379576833

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mighty Lion

Latest satellite image shows that Indian troops are not only close to Indian perception of LAC but also well inside Chinese CCL line


----------



## Dark1

Yup game of taking valleys and peaks is on at the moment. 
Probably both sides looking for a strong position before negotiations. 
In my estimation, this could spiral off into a very serious confrontation. Lot of pressure on the Chinese to withdraw without losing face.
Some Chinese sites have stopped reporting on this from yesterday. 
Either due to impending withdrawal or conflict. 
We are primed and ready.


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> Latest satellite image shows that Indian troops are not only close to Indian perception of LAC but also well inside Chinese CCL line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China CCL:


Genius, first pic is from ruser, which I posted above. Red color is Chinese troops amassing there. Lololol. See this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275775690088935425
Second pic no idea what you are showing.



> The number of Chinese structures/tents and vehicles within 1km of the LAC has grown from 3 to 46 (1500% increase), the number of Indian structures ect has decreased to 17 from 84 in May (decrease of 80%).





Dark1 said:


> Yup game of taking valleys and peaks is on at the moment.
> Probably both sides looking for a strong position before negotiations.
> In my estimation, this could spiral off into a very serious confrontation. Lot of pressure on the Chinese to withdraw without losing face.
> Some Chinese sites have stopped reporting on this from yesterday.
> Either due to impending withdrawal or conflict.
> We are primed and ready.


Check Doklam and see if we withdrew. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

obj 705A said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but it was due to knife injuries right? or is it not known?



According to what's circulating in the social media, two died of knife wounds despite attempts to save their lives for eight days. The same account also claims Indian deaths of 47 rather than 20. No revelation of how he got that number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Mighty Lion said:


> Latest satellite image shows that Indian troops are not only close to Indian perception of LAC but also well inside Chinese CCL line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China CCL:








The indians troops have actually now reached Beijing, Washington DC & Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

Dark1 said:


> Yup game of taking valleys and peaks is on at the moment.
> Probably both sides looking for a strong position before negotiations.
> In my estimation, this could spiral off into a very serious confrontation. Lot of pressure on the Chinese to withdraw without losing face.
> Some Chinese sites have stopped reporting on this from yesterday.
> Either due to impending withdrawal or conflict.
> We are primed and ready.


LOL PLA built a heavy machine gun nest in Indian territory to slaughter Indians but Modi is begging for peace 

I thought Modi makes Xi Jinping afraid but now Modi looks like a slum dog.

When is the elephant going to show the dragon its shupa powa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Click this before the Chinese censor it -
https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2630209&extra=page=1&page=1&mobile=2

2 confirmed chinese and 5 from another source. But the thread also talks about many dead.


----------



## GamoAccu

Feng Leng said:


> LOL PLA built a heavy machine gun nest in Indian territory to slaughter Indians but Modi is begging for peace
> 
> I thought India was a shupa powa but now it looks like a slum dog.


Do you know If the PLA has these easy wall builds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275774261521559557

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Dark1 said:


> Not at the moment. I don't watch Indian news much.
> Just have some patience. The Chinese officials will reveal very soon. They are just looking for a face saving exit at the moment.
> As i had written, till today i believed the Chinese version that no details given to reduce tensions but now the news has filtered out about their casualties.
> See my post a page back, its before the Chinese guy posted about the 2 deaths.
> 
> Chinese will probably hold massive ceremonies.


Why exactly would China need face saving they are not getting beaten, there soldiers didn't jump in the river to avoid *** Kicking by the Chinese. Now one more thing is cleared that Indians were carrying Knives so now stop saying they were without any weapons. 
India is taking stance that their media is government controlled so that information don't get out , just look at Indian media credibility. Indian are the last to speak of credibility



obj 705A said:


> Pretty much, Indians will dismiss any figure that is less than 43.
> 
> They keep on saying that it's impossible for information to get out in Chinese public but as we saw here , just 2 days after 2 PLA soldiers died due to (I assume) knife injuries it gotten out to Chinese social media, it is practically impossible to hide information since if a soldier dies all his family & friends will know & it would be shared on Chinese social media.
> But in the end delusional Indians would rather believe in their own media which shares old photos & names of Chinese soldiers killed several decades ago just to soothe their pain.


Its their way of misleading their own people, everyone know the truth. Indian are trying hard to prove that India is a secular country with independent media and it's Supa Powa but they need reality check. By taking a glance at the news we can very much assess how much independent their news channels are.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

Dark1 said:


> Click this before the Chinese censor it -
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2630209&extra=page=1&page=1&mobile=2
> 
> 2 confirmed chinese and 5 from another source. But the thread also talks about many dead.



That source also states 40 Indian soldiers died instead of 20. Do you believe that also?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feng Leng

GamoAccu said:


> Do you know If the PLA has these easy wall builds?


My guess is those things in your photos are made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

Feng Leng said:


> LOL PLA built a heavy machine gun nest in Indian territory to slaughter Indians but Modi is begging for peace
> 
> I thought Modi makes Xi Jinping afraid but now Modi looks like a slum dog.
> 
> When is the elephant going to show the dragon its shupa powa?





siegecrossbow said:


> That source also states 40 Indian soldiers died instead of 20. Do you believe that also?


The chinese are threatening and reporting the guy who gave the figures of 2 and 5 Chinese dead. 
If you think India can , even if we want to, hide our dead, you have no idea how a open society works.



siegecrossbow said:


> That source also states 40 Indian soldiers died instead of 20. Do you believe that also?


I dobt have to believe anything. You can give me the official figures !



ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Why exactly would China need face saving they are not getting beaten, there soldiers didn't jump in the river to avoid *** Kicking by the Chinese. Now one more thing is cleared that Indians were carrying Knives so now stop saying they were without any weapons.


It was a bayonet charge after the co was injured. No knives as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Ruser is soon going to get lynched online.

@Areesh @Path-Finder @PanzerKiel @Mangus Ortus Novem @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pakistani Fighter @Musings 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275776891379576833

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Feng Leng

Dark1 said:


> The chinese are threatening and reporting the guy who gave the figures of 2 and 5 Chinese dead.
> If you think India can , even if we want to, hide our dead, you have no idea how a open society works.
> 
> 
> I dobt have to believe anything. You can give me the official figures !
> 
> 
> It was a bayonet charge after the co was injured. No knives as such.


LOL 47 dead Indians. 27 bodies never found. Their families are just told their sons disappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark1

Feng Leng said:


> LOL 47 dead Indians. 27 bodies never found. Their families are just told their sons disappeared


I understand your feelings. Always best to be transparent as soon as possible.
Hiding stuff effects credibility.


----------



## PakSword

Dark1 said:


> The chinese are threatening and reporting the guy who gave the figures of 2 and 5 Chinese dead.


Indians do this online:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275599862801686529

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## siegecrossbow

Dark1 said:


> The chinese are threatening and reporting the guy who gave the figures of 2 and 5 Chinese dead.
> If you think India can , even if we want to, hide our dead, you have no idea how a open society works.
> 
> 
> I dobt have to believe anything. You can give me the official figures !
> 
> 
> It was a bayonet charge after the co was injured. No knives as such.



All I am saying is that you can’t just pick and choose what to believe. If you accept that there are Chinese dead as per that source, you must also accept that there are 40 Indian deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dark1

siegecrossbow said:


> All I am saying is that you can’t just pick and choose what to believe. If you accept that there are Chinese dead as per that source, you must also accept that there are 40 Indian deaths.


Normal diversion from your lot.
I am ready to believe zero dead and zero injuries.
Lets have a official figure. 
No one believes this ,we dont want a competition in figures nonsense. 
People hide when the news is bad.


----------



## PakSword

@Areesh you were asking about the situation in Galwan Valley... here you go!

(The report is from Indian media.. so if they are saying that few meters are lost, you can multiply the number to get the real figure)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275786209231400960

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> @Areesh you were asking the situation in Galwan Valley... here you go!
> 
> (The report is from Indian media.. so if they are saying that few meters are lost, you can multiply the number to get the real figure)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275786209231400960


Can't believe Indians can be this beghairat. They won't even acknowledge their lost terrirory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Dark1 said:


> Normal diversion from your lot.
> I am ready to believe zero dead and zero injuries.
> Lets have a official figure.
> No one believes this ,we dont want a competition in figures nonsense.
> People hide when the news is bad.



Like how Modi claimed that there was no Chinese incursion to Indian territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

siegecrossbow said:


> Like how Modi claimed that there was no Chinese incursion to Indian territory?


Another diversion.

Lets have the casualties as per Chinese officials. 
Now the Chinese citizens on thst site have started asking for answers and blaming the government for losing the narrative.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Dark1 said:


> Another diversion.
> 
> Lets have the casualties as per Chinese officials.
> Now the Chinese citizens on thst site have started asking for answers and blaming the government for losing the narrative.



The only diversion I see are from the same people posting the names of PLA generals (some of whom dead for over twenty years) as Chinese casualties in Galwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> Lets have the casualties as per Chinese officials.
> Now the Chinese citizens on thst site have started asking for answers and blaming the government for losing the narrative.


What Chinese officials claims they have casualties, i didn't see any, Chinese officials accepted their casualties, only some of their media reporting like Global times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

PakSword said:


> Ruser is soon going to get lynched online.
> 
> @Areesh @Path-Finder @PanzerKiel @Mangus Ortus Novem @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pakistani Fighter @Musings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275776891379576833





PakSword said:


> @Areesh you were asking the situation in Galwan Valley... here you go!
> 
> (The report is from Indian media.. so if they are saying that few meters are lost, you can multiply the number to get the real figure)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275786209231400960





Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275774261521559557


bloody hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians are saying those are Indian tents


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275816642983809025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

IAU said:


> What Chinese officials claims they have casualties, i didn't see any, Chinese officials accepted their casualties, only some of their media reporting like Global times


In the Chinese forum link i have given, they were quoting some well known guy , who said 2 dead. 
Another guy said as per his news 5 dead.
In a different thread on this forum, another Chinese guy said 9 to 10 dead.
These are China based forums.
Chinese people are now asking questions about the casualties.
Best to reveal the truth. In the information age , the truth can't be suppressed for ever.
Interestingly today a bbc reporter asked the Chinese spokesperson about the 43 dead figures and his reply was telling, " he said the figure is not correct". Read between the lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> In the Chinese forum link i have given, they were quoting some well known guy , who said 2 dead.
> Another guy said as per his news 5 dead.
> In a different thread on this forum, another Chinese guy said 9 to 10 dead.
> These are China based forums.
> Chinese people are now asking questions about the casualties.
> Best to reveal the truth. In the information age , the truth can't be suppressed for ever.
> Interestingly today a bbc reporter asked the Chinese spokesperson about the 43 dead figures and his reply was telling, " he said the figure is not correct". Read between the lines.


And what is the proofs that those Chinese forum they are a Chinese officials??? i can claim that India had a 0 deaths and kills 200 Chinese soldiers at laddakh and claims that i am Indian officials in Indian forums, that you guys currently doing???
and please do post BBC news here, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

IAU said:


> And what is the proofs that those Chinese forum they are a Chinese officials??? i can claim that India had a 0 deaths and kills 200 Chinese soldiers at laddakh and claims that i am Indian officials in Indian forums, that you guys currently doing???
> and please do post BBC news here, thanks



And BBC can magically has intelligence inside PLA to give you updated numbers? BBC does in most cases is to use third party media organizations where it doesn't have info. Not saying it's not credible but some of your comrades have been saying even BBC is fake news.


----------



## Dark1

IAU said:


> And what is the proofs that those Chinese forum they are a Chinese officials??? i can claim that India had a 0 deaths and kills 200 Chinese soldiers at laddakh and claims that i am Indian officials in Indian forums, that you guys currently doing???
> and please do post BBC news here, thanks


You are getting confused. I never said its official. In china you can't post on forums like you post here on pdf. Every poster is traced if found objectionable. Chinese have to be very careful while posting.That's what other posters are warning him and reporting him.
I am instead asking the Chinese guy here to give the official version. But he keeps on diverting the question.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ou...40-pla-soldiers-killed-in-galwan-clash/355309

Note he does not say , no casualties. He just calls the figure of 40 false.


----------



## S10

Two fatalities are now reported in China as they have passed away from their injuries sustained in the fight. It was reported to be complications from infection due to stab wounds. The source is Cai Xiaoxin, military historian and Western Region veteran association founder. It's on his weibo.

Chief editor of Global Times also corroborated the news. Seems to be the only deaths on China's side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> And BBC can magically has intelligence inside PLA to give you updated numbers? BBC does in most cases is to use third party media organizations where it doesn't have info. Not saying it's not credible but some of your comrades have been saying even BBC is fake news.


are you trolling yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> @Areesh you were asking about the situation in Galwan Valley... here you go!
> 
> (The report is from Indian media.. so if they are saying that few meters are lost, you can multiply the number to get the real figure)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275786209231400960



Clearly India has lost territory both in Galwan and Pangong Tso sector despite all the cover ups and lies

Do read this thread too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274305555285315584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> I never said its official.


OH my god what liar you're, here your post # 7920
Lets have the casualties* as per Chinese officials.*
*
you guys masters in lying and deception*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

IAU said:


> OH my god what liar you're, here your post # 7920
> Lets have the casualties* as per Chinese officials.
> 
> you guys masters in lying and deception*


Lets have the ....means give me the figures. 
Good night.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakSword said:


> Ruser is soon going to get lynched online.
> 
> @Areesh @Path-Finder @PanzerKiel @Mangus Ortus Novem @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pakistani Fighter @Musings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275776891379576833







The above clearly indicates that the Chinese have pushed the indians back significantly, surrounding and isolating them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275848061697363969

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

So India broke the agreement set on June 6 meeting and caused the Galwan valley clash

https://www.deccanherald.com/nation...ther-side-of-galwan-river-estuary-853353.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275428443551924224
India shoud move fast to purchase F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Chinese military standoff with the Indians has many facets, and one of them might be this one!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275848061697363969




indians will now claim that they defeated China because they managed to burn a Chinese flag............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Nathan Ruser has changed the party it seems.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275841710350729216

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Chinese media INCLUDING the North East into its latest front against India!*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275720682547171334

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

New updated positions in Galwan valley image from Nathan Ruser's instagram shows that Indian army positions are just 100 m from own perception of LAC which means they are deep inside Chinese claim line side.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Come on Bangladesh you are next!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

GamoAccu said:


> So India broke the agreement set on June 6 meeting and caused the Galwan valley clash
> 
> https://www.deccanherald.com/nation...ther-side-of-galwan-river-estuary-853353.html



One thing that both China and India have agreed on is, it was India that crossed the LAC into China side then the deadly clash broke out consequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*India awakening to another Chinese surprise in Arunachel Pradesh.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275797999503831040*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## lonelyman

Dungeness said:


> One thing that both China and India have agreed on is, it was India that crossed the LAC into China side then the deadly clash broke out consequently.



PLA clearly sit on India side, modi lied

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*China now adds SIKKIM in its map, good going China keep it up.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275729842995068929*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *China now adds SIKKIM in its map, good going China keep it up.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275729842995068929*



They have included sun, moon everything qing dynasty looked/smelled. No one cares.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

SuperStar20 said:


> They have included sun, moon everything qing dynasty looked/smelled. No one cares.


*The brilliant Chinese tacticians have put the entire Indian focus on LADAKH. With IA bringing men as far as Assam to the front here, leaving big voids in their defences in the North East ,helping PLA top slice territory in Arunachal at their will.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275736635288834050


----------



## SuperStar20

PakSword said:


> Indians do this online:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275599862801686529


This happens when he has nothing more to say or whatever said is a lie. Escaping technique. If really scared, he will not post that tweet.



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The brilliant Chinese tacticians have put the entire Indian focus on LADAKH. With IA bringing men as far as Assam to the front here, leaving big voids in their defences in the North East ,helping PLA top slice territory in Arunachal at their will.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275736635288834050


That is not happening. They can't takeover taiwan, how is it possible with India.


----------



## Laozi

_"Speaking to a select group of diplomats at the Chinese foreign ministry on Wednesday afternoon, He Xiangqi, deputy director general of boundary and ocean affairs, said the “…casualties on the Chinese side were not very heavy”._

*She added "the reason for not revealing the casualty numbers is because Beijing does not want to stir up sentiments."

*

Whose sentiments are they talking about "Indians or Chinese" ? They can not be worried about the sentiments of Indians after ordering the massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indian obsession for enemy casualties for face saving continues

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xeuss

From South China Morning Post:

Light Casualties

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-light-casualties-china-india-border-skirmish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

SuperStar20 said:


> That is not happening. They can't takeover taiwan, how is it possible with India.


*Are you sure, their longest ever military drills near the LAC dont seem to have any conclusion soon. Seems like all units are being acclimatised for the D day.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275722836527796224Not being able to match China on the Land, the Indians resting their hopes on the sea front.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275730407523303424*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

1991ps said:


> *China finally admits casualties in Galwan clash, claims ‘numbers not very high’
> *
> https://m.hindustantimes.com/india-...-very-heavy/story-VmEzyJTihiOyqtLCBVXSXL.html



Was it General Tso?


----------



## steelTalons

I mean who cares by now? Most of the indian people have accepted the lollipop of 45 Chinese dead, 22 captured 100+ injured. They are now sucking on this lollipop very enthusiastically, and aren't demanding a lot of action from the govt. which serves China well with their goal of not stirring up too much pressure for the Indian govt. to take any more military action.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud4000

Laozi said:


> Whose sentiments are they talking about "Indians or Chinese" ?



Chinese, of course. Indians already know about casualties on their side. 



Areesh said:


> Indian obsession for enemy casualties for face saving continues



China is only cheating its own citizens on withholding its casualty figures, who have the right to know what happened on the border. Perhaps, like Pakistan, they like to put their head in the sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Are you sure, their longest ever military drills near the LAC dont seem to have any conclusion soon. Seems like all units are being acclimatised for the D day.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275722836527796224Not being able to match China on the Land, the Indians resting their hopes on the sea front.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275730407523303424*


Lets wait and see. If PLA wants to do then even chinese will not know the plan. If it is posted on twitter means just propaganda.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

SuperStar20 said:


> Lets wait and see.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275617278503972864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

casualty
/ˈkaʒjʊəlti/



_noun_
noun: *casualty*; plural noun: *casualties*




a person killed or injured in a war or accident.


​
​

If I smash your face so hard that I injure my knuckles , according to the definition, I will be the causality of the conflict. ​

I hope this explains the situation. While Chinese are sitting pretty on Galwan valley as a new addition to their sovereign lands. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mighty Lion

lonelyman said:


> PLA clearly sit on India side, modi lied


Wrong. Google LAC has 100 m accuracy error:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275815463889428481


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *China now adds SIKKIM in its map, good going China keep it up.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275729842995068929*


Epic that Chinese TV image is from 2013 when a Columbia mine collapsed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

steelTalons said:


> I mean who cares by now? Most of the indian people have accepted the lollipop of 45 Chinese dead, 22 captured 100+ injured. They are now sucking on this lollipop very enthusiastically, and aren't demanding a lot of action from the govt. which serves China well with their goal of not stirring up too much pressure for the Indian govt. to take any more military action.




That's why Chinese keep quiet and let Indian media help their cause. Chinese may "leak" a few more lollipops accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*For the first time in its history IAF is doing CAPS along the LOC and LAC simultaneously, Interesting times ahead!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275659467791761411*


----------



## SuperStar20

Dungeness said:


> That's *why Chinese keep quiet* and let Indian media help their cause. Chinese may "leak" a few more lollipops accordingly.



Because they don't have voice, can't question govt. chines are sucking CCP lollypops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

SuperStar20 said:


> Because they don't have voice, can't question govt. chines are sucking CCP lollypops.


*Poor Assamese Sacrificial lambs moving towards the LAC, hostilities seem imminent!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275865084766466048*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-light-casualties-china-india-border-skirmish


> *Chinese soldiers received only “light injuries”* during the skirmish with Indian soldiers along the contested border in the western Himalayas last week, sources said.
> 
> The incident on June 15 in which 20 Indian soldiers were killed and at least 76 injured in the Galwan Valley was “entirely the responsibility of India”, a spokesman for China’s defence ministry said during a press conference on Wednesday.
> 
> Beijing has been reluctant to comment publicly on any casualties from the incident. On Tuesday, foreign ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian dismissed as “fake news” Indian media reports which claimed 40 Chinese soldiers had been killed.
> 
> *Three separate sources told the South China Morning Post that only a small number of PLA officers were injured during the brawl.*
> 
> *They did not give a definite number, but said China’s casualty count was much lower than India’s and Beijing had remained silent to avoid provoking New Delhi and escalating tensions.*
> 
> ...
> *India demanded China pull out of Pangong Tso, another flashpoint where the PLA has been accused of encroaching over the border, and return to the positions it held before tensions escalated, the reports said.*


----------



## lonelyman

cloud4000 said:


> Chinese, of course. Indians already know about casualties on their side.
> 
> 
> 
> China is only cheating its own citizens on withholding its casualty figures, who have the right to know what happened on the border. Perhaps, like Pakistan, they like to put their head in the sand.



if we tell you we have 2 lightly injured, u guys will go more berserk, why do that while we already took your land, killed your soldiers and in the mean time make money off Indian cows?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

dbc said:


> Was it General Tso?


Someone who makes an awful tasting sweet and sour Chinese dish


----------



## Dungeness

SuperStar20 said:


> Because they don't have voice, can't question govt. chines are sucking CCP lollypops.



OK, and you guys have too many voices and argue with each other to death and get nothing done. Chinese should be grateful about your "voices".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong. Google LAC has 100 m accuracy error:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275815463889428481



ok, whatever make you happy, trust surender modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*War anthems and hysteria picking up in India, another PANIPAT in the making.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275874786992783361*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *War anthems and hysteria picking up in India, another PANIPAT in the making.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275874786992783361*




don't have a word to describe these delusional godi hindus
Filthy smelly slum dogs come to beijing! Man, we would be stinked to death

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

lonelyman said:


> don't have a word to describe these delusional godi hindus


*The nation thinks they can take on China, not happy with Govts response lol.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

lonelyman said:


> don't have a word to describe these delusional godi hindus
> Filthy smelly slum dogs come to beijing! Man, we would be stinked to death


India capturing Lhasa is considerably more remote of a prospect than that of China capturing New Delhi. In 1962, the Indians were so worried about the Chinese advance that they began evacuating government offices from Delhi ... think about what would happen if war erupted right now. Indian would definitely be better served assuming an immediate defensive position in the event of war ... if they try to invade Tibet it would be complete suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

lonelyman said:


> ok, whatever make you happy, trust surender modi




This guy is working hard to prove whatever Chinese set foot on is China's. 



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The nation thinks they can take on China, not happy with Govts response lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *




They can't even make their Pie-Chart right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275851515824046080

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> Lets have the ....means give me the figures.
> Good night.


Chinese government never gives the death toll of their soldiers and Chinese govt remains silent about it so 5/9/10 is just mere speculations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275851515824046080


Massive fail yet again



IAU said:


> Chinese government never gives the death toll of their soldiers and Chinese govt remains silent about it so 5/9/10 is just mere speculations


SCMP sources say only a couple light casualties ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Figaro said:


> Massive fail yet again
> 
> 
> SCMP sources say only a couple light casualties ...


SCMP is not official source we just called it mere speculations


----------



## Path-Finder

Figaro said:


> Massive fail yet again


No, its vedick mathematics. its older than Chinese maths

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Beware Indians the PLA is coming.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275876263949991943*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

IAU said:


> SCMP is not official source we just called it mere speculations


True but often times the most reliable sources of Chinese developments when there is an absence of official statement is from that of newspapers and social media rumors. Besides, are we to take India's claims of 20 deaths at face value? There are already reports saying their dead is in the range of the 40s to 50s ... it would make sense for the government to play down the casualties to avoid further escalation of tensions and thinking their army suffered a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

lonelyman said:


> trust surender modi


*This is how Indians fight a war, a glimpse from 1999. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275863325650358273*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Figaro said:


> True but often times the most reliable sources of Chinese developments when there is an absence of official statement is from that of newspapers and social media rumors. Besides, are we to take India's claims of 20 deaths at face value? There are already reports saying their dead is in the range of the 40s to 50s ... it would make sense for the government to play down the casualties to avoid further escalation of tensions and thinking their army suffered a disaster.



Only if India was like China there would been zero deaths declared. As one source pointed out, information is tricking in Chinese forums through Chinese social media or local osint. Funerals have taken place though the families haven't been told how they died. The unlucky ones haven't even received information on their sons yet. I will not reveal the Chinese forum. I am sure you are in many of that. I do not want those threads to be deleted by your government or worst arrest innocent Chinese people for leaking information on social media. 

We did not have 40 dead though intially people were missing. Later they were traced. We can't hide deaths and losses like the CCP govt do. We honour our dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275851515824046080



morons fit godi media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

cloud4000 said:


> Chinese, of course. Indians already know about casualties on their side.
> 
> 
> 
> China is only cheating its own citizens on withholding its casualty figures, who have the right to know what happened on the border. Perhaps, like Pakistan, they like to put their head in the sand.



To whom are you talking? The Chinese defend Mao after him butchering millions of Chinese in the name of cultural revolution. I do not know even if today's Chinese know of such incidents. Their loyalty is to the party and not to the motherland. 
So for them losing a few 1 or 2 or 5 or 10 doesn't matter if lying can keep their morale up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> To whom are you talking? The Chinese defend Mao after him butchering millions of Chinese in the name of cultural revolution. I do not know even if today's Chinese know of such incidents. Their loyalty is to the party and not to the motherland.
> So for them losing a few 1 or 2 or 5 or 10 doesn't matter if lying can keep their morale up.



slumdog godi media following Hindus pick up a few lines from western propaganda, having no clue what ground reality in China
most of them can not afford a meal, not alone going abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Figaro said:


> True but often times the most reliable sources of Chinese developments when there is an absence of official statement is from that of newspapers and social media rumors. Besides, are we to take India's claims of 20 deaths at face value? There are already reports saying their dead is in the range of the 40s to 50s ... it would make sense for the government to play down the casualties to avoid further escalation of tensions and thinking their army suffered a disaster.


Yes most probably



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Funerals have taken place though the families haven't been told how they died


And how do you know that???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

Seriously I don't know why Indians are this delusional when talking about purely the military difference between the two countries, I have never seen people this delusional, in a conventional war China will crush the Indian military in less than one month, a conventional war would be completely one sided, even without the land based missiles if I'm not mistaken the Chinese have like 130 H-6 bombers , several years ago around 40 of these were of the H-6k variant , if they spare just 24 for India China can launch a total of more than 140 cruise missiles on daily basis just from these 24 bombers (6 missiles each) and these big bombers won't even have to leave Chinese airspace since their missiles have a range of around 2000 km.






You rarely hear the Chinese talking or bragging about their own weapons because they think it's so obvious to any one, clearly not to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> To whom are you talking? The Chinese defend Mao after him butchering millions of Chinese in the name of cultural revolution. I do not know even if today's Chinese know of such incidents. Their loyalty is to the party and not to the motherland.
> So for them losing a few 1 or 2 or 5 or 10 doesn't matter if lying can keep their morale up.


They clearing their mess in cultural revolution and they are doing to all in their country so what your problem Hitler also killed millions of as well as Stalin did the same so you backoff your crap no one is angle in this world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

lonelyman said:


> if we tell you we have 2 lightly injured, u guys will go more berserk, why do that while we already took your land, killed your soldiers and in the mean time make money off Indian cows?



If so successful, why stop there? Why not take all of Ladakh?


----------



## Ultima Thule

cloud4000 said:


> If so successful, why stop there? Why not take all of Ladakh?


Oh bhai you're destroying their equipment so they just want to stop you your delusional has no limit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275906109577015306

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @grey boy 2
> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseLuver @vi-va @siegecrossbow
> 
> We need to know what *People's Daily* is saying... any hints, any direction... or is it still StrategicSielnce?
> 
> *GlobalTimes *cann't be seen as 'the source' ... *People's Daily is the Voice of PRC*....
> 
> *Until now we have seen only studied silence*... would be nice if Chinese friends... can post some articles about this 'stand off' from the People's Daily... relevant ones!
> 
> As a student of China.. what one has learnt... is that *PRC *is *ConfucianState*... in the current situation... *Indians are still misreading the PRC*...
> 
> In Doklam .... _*alot of mountains were shaken*_... *Indians celeberated victory and bragged*...but *PLA* had the great opportunity to station 200k troops, assets and lot more in Tibet.
> 
> Indians need to wonder why the PRC is observing Studied Confucian Silence!
> 
> 
> *Former DGISPR*.... *Silence has its own language!!!*



Bro, thats a tough task to find "Normal news article" relating to India let alone "Military" news
However will try my best to update you whenever anything came up
Today's "People Daily"





http://en.people.cn/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

IAU said:


> Yes most probably
> 
> 
> And how do you know that???



If you go through the post you will know. 
As for your other post, learnt to post coherently then I can answer. I am not answering to cheerisms.


----------



## Salza

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275851515824046080



This is epic  Modi lovers in media are so predictable so ignorant so stupid. Tells you level of schooling in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Only if India was like China there would been zero deaths declared. As one source pointed out, information is tricking in Chinese forums through Chinese social media or local osint. Funerals have taken place though the families haven't been told how they died. The unlucky ones haven't even received information on their sons yet. I will not reveal the Chinese forum. I am sure you are in many of that. I do not want those threads to be deleted by your government or worst arrest innocent Chinese people for leaking information on social media.
> 
> We did not have 40 dead though intially people were missing. Later they were traced. We can't hide deaths and losses like the CCP govt do. We honour our dead.


LOL I'm American and live in the United States. I could care less about what the Chinese government does to its own citizens. But I have been in these forums long enough to see what the Indian military is ... all smoke and mirrors and hype. Keep imagining those Chinese funerals ... they say the more you tell yourself something, the more you'll believe it. Hopefully your military command isn't as delusional for India's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

obj 705A said:


> Seriously I don't know why Indians are this delusional when talking about purely the military difference between the two countries, I have never seen people this delusional, in a conventional war China will crush the Indian military in less than one month, a conventional war would be completely one sided, even without the land based missiles if I'm not mistaken the Chinese have like 130 H-6 bombers , several years ago around 40 of these were of the H-6k variant , if they spare just 24 for India China can launch a total of more than 140 cruise missiles on daily basis just from these 24 bombers (6 missiles each) and these big bombers won't even have to leave Chinese airspace since their missiles have a range of around 2000 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rarely hear the Chinese talking or bragging about their own weapons because they think it's so obvious to any one, clearly not to Indians.



No is denying Chinese military has new toys and better equipped. But this is the mountains. No amount of new weapons can prepare a soldier for what that's about to come in an war. India is simply more experienced and fight regularly in the mountains all without these new toys Chinese soldiers have. 

So the delusional are the Chinese who think they can in your words "crush" IA in the mountains. 
India is a nation of 1 Billion people, same as the Chinese. We are fighting in our home region, while for most of the Han Chinese soldiers it's not their home frontier to fight. Remember the border is 4000km long. Chinese cant do offence and defence along all the border line. 

As for air power, the difference is stark. Even China can probably use Bombers or use fighters to attain air superiority. But you are doing that at the risk of permanently moving India to US camp and invest again significant amount of manpower in Tibetian border which till now has been relatively free of incidents. It would be even fun if US with Indian permission employs their AF and their Bombers if Chinese start using your forces assiduously. Not to forget our own missiles and fighters. Firing of missiles will lead to an long war which I am sure your leaders factor into account whether they are rational or not.
What I don't understand is some regions which has been under Indian control for decades suddenly become Chinese territory and stealing the land when the world is fighting Chinese virus. These regions aren't even strategic and are barren lands far away from any Chinese population centers. But they are strategic from Indian point of view. So again China can build infra on land which she identify as her own part of CCL, but Indians cannot do the same which is under our control and our part of LAC. The hypocrisy of Chinese is beyond me.


----------



## Figaro

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> No is denying Chinese military has new toys and better equipped. But this is the mountains. No amount of new weapons can prepare a soldier for what that's about to come in an war. India is simply more experienced and fight regularly in the mountains all without these new toys Chinese soldiers have.


And yet clearly the Chinese are better prepared and equipped as shown by the June 15th confrontation ... if India was so much more experienced in mountain warfare, why were their troops routed so easily (not to mention with so many casualties)? Or why did their wounded soldiers freeze to death overnight without any help by the Indian army? I'm surprised how the Indians are overlooking this obvious military debacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Figaro said:


> LOL I'm American and live in the United States. I could care less about what the Chinese government does to its own citizens. But I have been in these forums long enough to see what the Indian military is ... all smoke and mirrors and hype. Keep imagining those Chinese funerals ... they say the more you tell yourself something, the more you'll believe it. Hopefully your military command isn't as delusional for India's sake.



Yup. American and believe in Chinese propaganda of SCMP and other media like Global times.



Figaro said:


> And yet clearly the Chinese are better prepared and equipped as shown by the June 15th confrontation ... if India was so much more experienced in mountain warfare, why were their troops routed so easily (not to mention with so many casualties)? Or why did their wounded soldiers freeze to death overnight without any help by the Indian army? I'm surprised how the Indians are overlooking this obvious military debacle.



Better prepared they were the ones initiated the mindless massacre. As for the low casualties, keep believing in Global Times and SCMP American.


----------



## Slick

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Yup. American and believe in Chinese propaganda of SCMP and other media like Global times.
> 
> 
> 
> Better prepared they were the ones initiated the mindless massacre. As for the low casualties, keep believing in Global Times and SCMP American.



No, I'm pretty sure we just don't believe Indian propaganda. The journalistic integrity of India is non-existent. It would help your case if you didn't change the "facts" every time it didn't suit you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> This guy is working hard to prove whatever Chinese set foot on is China's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't even make their Pie-Chart right.


It's to save modi's face. If what we built were on Indian soil, the batmans will go berserk and shout nayyyy heeeeeee.



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Yup. American and believe in Chinese propaganda of SCMP and other media like Global times.
> 
> 
> 
> Better prepared they were the ones initiated the mindless massacre. As for the low casualties, keep believing in Global Times and SCMP American.


Arul, I don't know the exact figure, casualties do not impact Xi. For Modi it may cost him an election, that is a great incentive to lie. He must always appear strong and winning every shit. The Indian reaction is of someone who lost. Now so many fronts are open. From ladakh to ap.
Remember when I said if we told the real figure, Indians would deny it anyway. Scmp actually spoke to military sources and that's why they got 5 injuries 2 serious 3light. The 2 serious ones were the construction workers who were attacked. Its up to you to believe this or you can go BR and join group masturbation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Bhakts and godi media is on an overdrive.
Social media flooded with make believe victories and apparent long term victory plans,, blaming nehru/congress/liberals/left/martians as usual for everthing,,, but no questions regarding the incompetence of Central govt.
Supposed deshbhakts and thr 2 takey ki deshbhakti in full display. Thr illegal fathers r beyond all criticism. Anyone Questioning thm automatically becomes anti national. 
Like I said,,, no wonder this bunch was cleaning invaders tatti for thousand years.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> If you go through the post you will know.
> As for your other post, learnt to post coherently then I can answer. I am not answering to cheerisms.


Cheerism or not i talking about facts and you genocide millions of kashmiris so what's the difference between you and Chinese??? not trolling like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Btw They can deny as much as they want, but more thn a dozen chinis have died. 
But they r still in our land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Han Patriot said:


> It's to save modi's face. If what we built were on Indian soil, the batmans will go berserk and shout nayyyy heeeeeee.
> 
> 
> Arul, I don't know the exact figure, casualties do not impact Xi. For Modi it may cost him an election, that is a great incentive to lie. He must always appear strong and winning every shit. The Indian reaction is of someone who lost. Now so many fronts are open. From ladakh to ap.
> Remember when I said if we told the real figure, Indians would deny it anyway. Scmp actually spoke to military sources and that's why they got 5 injuries 2 serious 3light. The 2 serious ones were the construction workers who were attacked. Its up to you to believe this or you can go BR and join group masturbation.



I really do not know whom to pity. The Chinese soldiers who gave up their lives or the people believing they live in utopian wonderland. Only an naivety of extreme ttype can believe that in an hand to hand fight involving with various estimate of minimum of 300 to highest of 900 soldiers that only 2 are injured. That too construction workers in a fight zone. Even Batman had laid an punch on the Superman. While Chinese propaganda says they are stronger than Superman. 

I have nothing to add to the fantasy. You have done your job here comrade. You need to do better job policing Chinese forum where osint is reported by Chinese citizens. And these casualties whether it's 2 or 5 or 16 will be released after 34 years. Will meet with your successor in the online propaganda place then.



IAU said:


> Cheerism or not i talking about facts and you genocide millions of kashmiris so what's the difference between you and Chinese??? not trolling like you



If millions of Kashmiris are genocided then there won't be a Kashmiri population in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I really do not know whom to pity. The Chinese soldiers who gave up their lives or the people believing they live in utopian wonderland. Only an naivety of extreme ttype can believe that in an hand to hand fight involving with various estimate of minimum of 300 to highest of 900 soldiers that only 2 are injured. That too construction workers in a fight zone. Even Batman had laid an punch on the Superman. While Chinese propaganda says they are stronger than Superman.
> 
> I have nothing to add to the fantasy. You have done your job here comrade. You need to do better job policing Chinese forum where osint is reported by Chinese citizens. And these casualties whether it's 2 or 5 or 16 will be released after 34 years. Will meet with your successor in the online propaganda place then.
> 
> 
> 
> If millions of Kashmiris are genocided then there won't be a Kashmiri population in the first place.


Ever wondered if that what your media created so you could sleep better? Lolol

See now it's 300 to 900, do you actually believe this shit? From surprise attack by sneaky Chinese to surgical strike from Indian batmans. Dude, the story changes from poor fleeing Indians to brave chasing Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I really do not know whom to pity. The Chinese soldiers who gave up their lives or the people believing they live in utopian wonderland. Only an naivety of extreme ttype can believe that in an hand to hand fight involving with various estimate of minimum of 300 to highest of 900 soldiers that only 2 are injured. That too construction workers in a fight zone. Even Batman had laid an punch on the Superman. While Chinese propaganda says they are stronger than Superman.
> 
> I have nothing to add to the fantasy. You have done your job here comrade. You need to do better job policing Chinese forum where osint is reported by Chinese citizens. And these casualties whether it's 2 or 5 or 16 will be released after 34 years. Will meet with your successor in the online propaganda place then.
> 
> 
> 
> If millions of Kashmiris are genocided then there won't be a Kashmiri population in the first place.



whatever makes you sleep better, you were significantly outnumbered and out-equipped, what's so hard to understand, genius?

talking about propaganda, isn't your godi media best at it?

What's that story - that the dead sikh baby solider threw 16 PLA soldiers off the ridge to the river, at last he carried 4 PLA soldiers in his hands to die with him?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

IAU said:


> They clearing their mess in cultural revolution and they are doing to all in their country so what your problem Hitler also killed millions of as well as Stalin did the same so you backoff your crap no one is angle in this world


Well argued. Chinese leaders are Hitler and stalin. Agreed.


----------



## SuperStar20

Dungeness said:


> OK, and you guys have too many voices and argue with each other to death and get nothing done. Chinese should be grateful about your "voices".


CCP knows how to keep you delusional and happy.



lonelyman said:


> whatever makes you sleep better, you were significantly outnumbered and out-equipped, what's so hard to understand, genius?
> 
> talking about propaganda, isn't your godi media best at it?
> 
> What's that story - that the dead sikh baby solider threw 16 PLA soldiers off the ridge to the river, at last he carried 4 PLA soldiers in his hands to die with him?



Where are the video,pic you saw in social media PLA leaked. Either you are lying or PLA video is fake.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> Well argued. Chinese leaders are Hitler and stalin. Agreed.


and you're not so difference than hitler/stalin as well as Chinese, you're basically neo nazi



SuperStar20 said:


> CCP knows how to keep you delusional and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the video,pic you saw in social media PLA leaked. Either you are lying or PLA video is fake.


what video you have please share on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

IAU said:


> and you're not so difference than hitler/stalin as well as Chinese, you're basically neo nazi
> 
> 
> what video you have please share on PDF


I just agreed with you. No need to target us. As a Pakistani friend you have compared Chinese actions to hitler's and stalin's.


----------



## Longhorn

Figaro said:


> Why are Indian posters here denying the existence of Chinese camps/structures/personnel on their side of the Line of Actual Control? Telling yourself that the Chinese camps don't exist is not going to make them go away


No, but they think they might win an internet argument if they persist with their false maps and claims, which is far more important than any territory they might have lost on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dark1 said:


> I just agreed with you. No need to target us. As a Pakistani friend you have compared Chinese actions to hitler's and stalin's.


And you're the same as Hitler/Stalin you can't deny


----------



## SuperStar20

IAU said:


> and you're not so difference than hitler/stalin as well as Chinese, you're basically neo nazi
> 
> 
> what video you have please share on PDF



yes @lonelyman claimed that he saw video


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> Seriously I don't know why Indians are this delusional when talking about purely the military difference between the two countries, I have never seen people this delusional, in a conventional war China will crush the Indian military in less than one month, a conventional war would be completely one sided, even without the land based missiles if I'm not mistaken the Chinese have like 130 H-6 bombers , several years ago around 40 of these were of the H-6k variant , if they spare just 24 for India China can launch a total of more than 140 cruise missiles on daily basis just from these 24 bombers (6 missiles each) and these big bombers won't even have to leave Chinese airspace since their missiles have a range of around 2000 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rarely hear the Chinese talking or bragging about their own weapons because they think it's so obvious to any one, clearly not to Indians.


The Indians make the most noise I think out of any country besides North Korea. But I think talks of an Indian superpower aren't nearly as prevalent on this forum and elsewhere as it was 3 years ago.



cloud4000 said:


> If so successful, why stop there? Why not take all of Ladakh?


Because that would trigger a second Sino-Indian war? Meanwhile a piece by piece escalation would serve the same purpose without the risk of actual war. Look up salami slicing tactic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Dark1 said:


> Another diversion.
> 
> Lets have the casualties as per Chinese officials.
> Now the Chinese citizens on thst site have started asking for answers and blaming the government for losing the narrative.


Casualties are not important at this time.
What is important is that China is occupying Indian land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> CCP knows how to keep you delusional and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the video,pic you saw in social media PLA leaked. Either you are lying or PLA video is fake.


Share the video if you have it. Im sure if India really did beat up and kill PLA soldiers they would've gladly filmed it. They filmed themselves beating up on one PLA officer ... I'm sure they are going to film themselves beating up an entire PLA platoon LOL. The fact that we don't have any Indian footage from the incident of dead PLA soldiers or even wounded ones really makes it hard to believe their estimates.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dark1

Longhorn said:


> Casualties are not important at this time.
> What is important is that China is occupying Indian land.


Actually i agree with you 100 %. One gets caught up in low level comments trading here.
Eventually what will be the LaC after conclusion of this ingression is whats important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> Share the video if you have it. Im sure if India really did beat up and kill PLA soldiers they would've gladly filmed it. They filmed themselves beating up on one PLA officer ... I'm sure they are going to film themselves beating up an entire PLA platoon LOL. The fact that we don't have any Indian footage from the incident of dead PLA soldiers or even wounded ones really makes it hard to believe their estimates.


Well I did not claim that I saw video.@lonelyman claimed that PLA leaked video in social media and he saw it.


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> Well I did not claim that I saw video.@lonelyman claimed that PLA leaked video in social media and he saw it.


Perhaps he can link the video?


----------



## Signalian

cloud4000 said:


> If so successful, why stop there? Why not take all of Ladakh?


Step by step, remember it started with sticks and stones.



Imran Khan said:


>



Chinese have shown kindness too. They didn't use hi-tech weapons lest Indian downs its own Mi-17 again.



Longhorn said:


> Casualties are not important at this time.
> What is important is that China is occupying Indian land.


Don't tell them that 

Everyone has own priorities

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

Signalian said:


> Step by step, remember it started with sticks and stones.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese have shown kindness too. They didn't use hi-tech weapons lest Indian downs its own Mi-17 again.
> 
> 
> Don't tell them that
> 
> Everyone has own priorities


What's the point of including the photo of the FC-31?


----------



## Signalian

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> The *PRC *is heading in the *RightDirection*... as one has been saying for a long time... *Sikkim is the Key!*
> *
> SouthTibet can only be secured with Sikkim... which is Chinese!!!*
> 
> @PakSword yaar, *Sikkim *comes into play...then I think Scenario 3 is afoot... but then Patience is Virtue!


Wait for it. Analysts inside Indian and around the world have already analysed the situation and based on Chinese movements - incidents have started to unfold.



Figaro said:


> What's the point of including the photo of the FC-31?


In subtle words, its giving a sign about possessing weapons having technological superiority over adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> Seriously I don't know why Indians are this delusional when talking about purely the military difference between the two countries, I have never seen people this delusional, in a conventional war China will crush the Indian military in less than one month, a conventional war would be completely one sided, even without the land based missiles if I'm not mistaken the Chinese have like 130 H-6 bombers , several years ago around 40 of these were of the H-6k variant , if they spare just 24 for India China can launch a total of more than 140 cruise missiles on daily basis just from these 24 bombers (6 missiles each) and these big bombers won't even have to leave Chinese airspace since their missiles have a range of around 2000 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rarely hear the Chinese talking or bragging about their own weapons because they think it's so obvious to any one, clearly not to Indians.


Just wait for the H-20 or the H-XX.


----------



## dbc

Figaro said:


> Someone who makes an awful tasting sweet and sour Chinese dish



can’t stand General Tso


----------



## vi-va

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @grey boy 2
> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseLuver @vi-va @siegecrossbow
> 
> We need to know what *People's Daily* is saying... any hints, any direction... or is it still StrategicSielnce?
> 
> *GlobalTimes *cann't be seen as 'the source' ... *People's Daily is the Voice of PRC*....
> 
> *Until now we have seen only studied silence*... would be nice if Chinese friends... can post some articles about this 'stand off' from the People's Daily... relevant ones!
> 
> As a student of China.. what one has learnt... is that *PRC *is *ConfucianState*... in the current situation... *Indians are still misreading the PRC*...
> 
> In Doklam .... _*alot of mountains were shaken*_... *Indians celeberated victory and bragged*...but *PLA* had the great opportunity to station 200k troops, assets and lot more in Tibet.
> 
> Indians need to wonder why the PRC is observing Studied Confucian Silence!
> 
> 
> *Former DGISPR*.... *Silence has its own language!!!*


Base on my observation. 
China knew it very well that Indians(not India elites) were hijacked by western media brainwashing machine. So it depends on the elites which direction the country will go. I think many can have a conclusion that Modi is an opportunist who want to take advantage of the new world order. 

So China let Modi and Indians cool down. Find solution for themselves. Base on Modi/BJP ideology and strategy, China won't appease India, otherwise India will take more advantage.

China's message is very clear. Who choose wrong side, who pay for strategic consequence. Canada, Australia, Philippines, now India.

China has no intention to back off. India must swallow the bitter defeat, otherwise it will further escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## vi-va

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> No is denying Chinese military has new toys and better equipped. But this is the mountains. No amount of new weapons can prepare a soldier for what that's about to come in an war. India is simply more experienced and fight regularly in the mountains all without these new toys Chinese soldiers have.
> 
> So the delusional are the Chinese who think they can in your words "crush" IA in the mountains.
> India is a nation of 1 Billion people, same as the Chinese. We are fighting in our home region, while for most of the Han Chinese soldiers it's not their home frontier to fight. Remember the border is 4000km long. Chinese cant do offence and defence along all the border line.
> 
> As for air power, the difference is stark. Even China can probably use Bombers or use fighters to attain air superiority. But you are doing that at the risk of permanently moving India to US camp and invest again significant amount of manpower in Tibetian border which till now has been relatively free of incidents. It would be even fun if US with Indian permission employs their AF and their Bombers if Chinese start using your forces assiduously. Not to forget our own missiles and fighters. Firing of missiles will lead to an long war which I am sure your leaders factor into account whether they are rational or not.
> What I don't understand is some regions which has been under Indian control for decades suddenly become Chinese territory and stealing the land when the world is fighting Chinese virus. These regions aren't even strategic and are barren lands far away from any Chinese population centers. But they are strategic from Indian point of view. So again China can build infra on land which she identify as her own part of CCL, but Indians cannot do the same which is under our control and our part of LAC. The hypocrisy of Chinese is beyond me.


I in person welcome India jump on Trump's bed. Trump can sleep with Indians for free, and Indian will pay for all the cost, such as condom. You can suck as hard as you can. Win win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

vi-va said:


> I in person welcome India jump on Trump's bed. Trump can sleep with Indians for free, and Indian will pay for all the cost, such as condom. You can suck as hard as you can. Win win.



Lol coming from a guy whose country leader said they are willing to send 10 million Chinese women to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Figaro said:


> Share the video if you have it. Im sure if India really did beat up and kill PLA soldiers they would've gladly filmed it. They filmed themselves beating up on one PLA officer ... I'm sure they are going to film themselves beating up an entire PLA platoon LOL. The fact that we don't have any Indian footage from the incident of dead PLA soldiers or even wounded ones really makes it hard to believe their estimates.


I believe PLA has the video recorded. PLA can capture dozens of Indians, they should have spare hand to do the filming. Eager to take a look.



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Lol coming from a guy whose country leader said they are willing to send 10 million Chinese women to USA.


We never sleep with Americans. We knew our position very well. But Modi has an illusion that he can be an ally by sucking or sorry, typo, by hugging Trump.

In the end of day, India is used as cannon fodder, place herself with no option, but sleep with Trump for free and this miserable position is caused by BJP/Modi miscalculation.

Hugging diplomacy didn't work out. Even Russia did NOT say a word for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Lol coming from a guy whose country leader said they are willing to send 10 million Chinese women to USA.



Arulmozhi, is that you in this video? You were not sounding that brave on 27th Feb:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> Arulmozhi, is that you in this video? You were not sounding that brave on 27th Feb:



Not looking at the video. But I was brave on the 26th when IAF jets had a free pass into Pakistan and back safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

so since the dust is settled, two questions I have.

How many killed based on official sources?

What territory was exchanged after the clash?


----------



## Feng Leng

Rajputana_ said:


> so since the dust is settled, two questions I have.
> 
> How many killed based on official sources?
> 
> What territory was exchanged after the clash?


After Modi surrendered, PLA built fortification on the ground of the June 15 skirmish and IA vacated the Galwan Valley forever.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275781480896016390

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

Feng Leng said:


> After Modi surrendered, PLA built fortification on the ground of the June 15 skirmish and IA vacated the Galwan Valley forever.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275781480896016390



This about before the little melee up there.

How many of your soldiers died after that fistfight?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Its getting really boring now. Time for some Action


----------



## Areesh

Rajputana_ said:


> This about before the little melee up there.
> 
> How many of your soldiers died after that fistfight?



Obsession with Chinese casualties continues ladies and gentlemen 

Land is not the main issue. Chinese casualties are for the bharatis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feng Leng

Rajputana_ said:


> This about before the little melee up there.
> 
> How many of your soldiers died after that fistfight?


We slaughtered you like pigs. You couldn't fight back at all. IA was pathetic and disappointing. We were expecting more challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Not looking at the video. But I was brave on the 26th when IAF jets had a free pass into Pakistan and back safely.


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> This about before the little melee up there.
> 
> How many of your soldiers died after that fistfight?


0 actually. Lol



Rajputana_ said:


> so since the dust is settled, two questions I have.
> 
> How many killed based on official sources?
> 
> What territory was exchanged after the clash?


What exchange mate? It's occupation. You THINK India and China are equals? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

Han Patriot said:


> 0 actually


2 PLA soldiers died few days ago due to injuries sustained in the Galwan fight, LKJ86 already shared that news several pages ago, I suppose you didn't read that post or something.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Indian army positions right inside Galwan valley more than 2 km inside Chinese CCL.
Huge humiliation for PLA.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mighty Lion said:


> Indian army positions right inside Galwan valley more than 2 km inside Chinese CCL.
> Huge humiliation for PLA.


*More worries for the Indians.



*

Reactions: Like Like:

8


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Indian Military preparedness at its ZENITH!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276060681993887745*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrc

Mighty Lion said:


> Indian army positions right inside Galwan valley more than 2 km inside Chinese CCL.
> Huge humiliation for PLA.




How do you know these are indian not Chinese?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Modi and his media hiding FACTS from the nation.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276091612129570818*


----------



## halupridol

To Indian posters and lurkers.




Despite the bhashans n bigtalk,,all Our politicians and parties are same.
Gaddi ke liye yeh apni maa bech denge aur usko bhi spin kar ke "deshhit me kiya" aisa bolenge. Yeh appeasement, minority, caste, mandir, CAA par apna political dhanda chalate rahenge.Har chote bare mudde me sirf political mileage dhundenge. 
Healthcare, defence, education, food water security ka kuch nahi hoga,,,, bas dikhawa hoga,,,, jaisa ho rha hai.
Jab tak aise nikamme aur napunsak raaj karenge,, humara kuch nahi ho sakta.
Hazaro salo se jo thukai ho rahi hai wo bhawishya me bhi hoti rahegi.


----------



## rambro

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Indian Military preparedness at its ZENITH!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276060681993887745*


Lol what was said?


----------



## Indian Gurkha

You expect the Chinese to tell the truth about their casualties....when they do not even acknowledge one of their very own MMA fighter Xu Xiaodong defeating their fake Tai Chi ,Kung Fu Masters.....



Indian Gurkha said:


> You expect the Chinese to tell the truth about their casualties....when they do not even acknowledge one of their very own MMA fighter Xu Xiaodong defeating their fake Tai Chi ,Kung Fu Masters.....


CCP has humiliated him multiple times for exposing Chinese martial arts which is all fake...


----------



## halupridol

Indian Gurkha said:


> You expect the Chinese to tell the truth about their casualties....when they do not even acknowledge one of their very own MMA fighter Xu Xiaodong defeating their fake Tai Chi ,Kung Fu Masters.....


Why is it important what Chinese say?
Leave it.
More thn dozens were killed,,this I can vouch for.
It's war, n thr will be death.
What matters is the fact tht they r in our territory. That's it.


----------



## Arsalan

Mighty Lion said:


> Indian army positions right inside Galwan valley more than 2 km inside Chinese CCL.
> Huge humiliation for PLA.


Propaganda post, nothing can be further from truth. India as per INDIAN CLAIMS have withdrawn from the area as disengagement process, they are some 2 Km away from Chinese position in Galwan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Gurkha

halupridol said:


> Why is it important what Chinese say?
> Leave it.
> More thn dozens were killed,,this I can vouch for.
> It's war, n thr will be death.



The CCP and it's paid 50 cent army's attempt to lie and deceive needs to be exposed..


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Things not looking good for India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Indian Gurkha said:


> The CCP and it's paid 50 cent army's attempt to lie and deceive needs to be exposed..


Other thn Pakistani cheerleaders who exactly believes in Chini propaganda?? 
Even Chinese themselves don't believe it.


----------



## Imran Khan

halupridol said:


> Other thn Pakistani cheerleaders who exactly believes in Chini propaganda??
> Even Chinese themselves don't believe it.


please show some mercy we beg you mighty india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*Tweet*

See new Tweets
*Conversation*






DW Hindi
@dw_hindi

गलवान घाटी में 15 जून की मुठभेड़ में जिस जगह पर चीन की एक निगरानी चौकी को भारतीय सैनिकों ने ध्वस्त कर दिया था, वहां रिपोर्टों के अनुसार फिर से चीनी सेना ने एक पूरा शिविर खड़ा कर लिया है और सैनिक और तोपें भी तैनात कर दी हैं. #GalwanValley #chinaindiaborder
Translated from Hindi by
The Chinese army has again set up an entire camp and has also deployed troops and artillery at the place where a Chinese surveillance post was demolished by Indian troops in the encounter on June 15 in the Galvan Valley. .


----------



## Imran Khan

monitor said:


> *Tweet*
> 
> See new Tweets
> *Conversation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW Hindi
> @dw_hindi
> 
> गलवान घाटी में 15 जून की मुठभेड़ में जिस जगह पर चीन की एक निगरानी चौकी को भारतीय सैनिकों ने ध्वस्त कर दिया था, वहां रिपोर्टों के अनुसार फिर से चीनी सेना ने एक पूरा शिविर खड़ा कर लिया है और सैनिक और तोपें भी तैनात कर दी हैं. #GalwanValley #chinaindiaborder
> Translated from Hindi by
> The Chinese army has again set up an entire camp and has also deployed troops and artillery at the place where a Chinese surveillance post was demolished by Indian troops in the encounter on June 15 in the Galvan Valley. .


chinese want to kill 20 indians per month like salary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian Gurkha

halupridol said:


> Other thn Pakistani cheerleaders who exactly believes in Chini propaganda??
> Even Chinese themselves don't believe it.


Yes...I agree....BTW I am also a Gorkha from Assam...ekdom khaati Akhomiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

for China I guess it's time to learn hindi as the mighty vedicks are going to conquer you guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

60 Indian soldiers were captured. 50 Indian soldiers were released a day later and 10 released 3 days later. 
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## vi-va

Rasengan said:


> DB road is 8 miles from Karakorum Pass which can provide access to Gilgit. Last year India had upgraded a base in DB to brigade level by connecting it to the internal road network. This was a crucial development having grave consequences for Pakistan and CPEC. By China taking over Galwan valley this threat is neutralized.


Bro, you hit the bull's eye. DBO is neutralized, not a big threat anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> Yes. True as you say!
> 
> Indeed, we need to see in *Totality *and not just reduce it to 'stand-off'....
> 
> *Naturally, the question arises what is the Totality?*
> 
> This is the map of Eurasia!
> *Totality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deco...-scenarios-probabilities-consequences.667175/
> View attachment 644600
> I have tried to start from the* Historical Backdrop of Sino-US relationships* and gradually moving towards the deep entanglement and the ensuing *ColdWar 3.0.*
> 
> *We can take it for certainty that the PLA didn't come in as reactive force to halt Indian military infrastructure near KKH alone. *
> 
> *The complusion is far more bigger both in scope and depth. *
> 
> Primarily, *it is Indian strategic misclaculation* ... a *deep disconnet between IndianAspirations and IndianGroundReality*...
> 
> A *GreatPower *shapes the environment around it to its strategic benefit and dominates the *geopolitical/geoeconomic* space within the *radius of its influence.*
> 
> *Indians just don't! **This not to belittle the good Indians but the FACT remains.*
> 
> *CheckMating *the *Quad or IndoPacificParty* is imperative for China if it doesn't wish to be boxed within its shoreline.
> 
> *Taiwan *doing all sorts of exaggerated things ... need to be factored in along with *SouthChinaSea battlespace.*
> 
> *The more China waits the more troubles it has to face*... the PRC showed enormus patience with the* Hybridwar in HongKong* ... and now with the new *SecurityLaw *it will take a couple of years to bring *Order under the Heavens in HongKong. *
> 
> *5G* is not about a company but what it will bring in terms of *Artificial Intelligence Applications*, *Internet of Things *and *Integerated Supply Chain Management*....among many other applications...in the *BraveNewWorld of TransHumanism!*
> 
> In otherwords, the existing *TechnoFeudalHierachy*... primarily dominated by the *CombinedWest *for *past two centuries*...* is at stake here.*
> 
> And then there is question of *Operationalising DigitalYuan* as well...
> *
> PoBC *is already taking calculated baby-steps in this direction... and due to maturity of *FinTech *and its usage in China... the Chinese are already moving towards digital currency.
> 
> However, *DigitalYuan *is more to do with *Trading *than local usage...the process already started with a few commodity sellers accepting it through secure *BlockChain*.
> 
> *The US Senate passing Bills for HongKong, Xinjiang or Tibet* ... is *ContextCreation *for the *ColdWar3.0* than anything else... one wonders...why the *PakKashmiris*, who are as muslim as *Xinjiang *..*never get this much love from the CombinedWest. *
> 
> *With new DalaiLama game afoot*... *Tibet will again be target...and as in the past ... India will be the stagging ground.*
> 
> Both China and the US had been wooing India to their orbit for at least 2 decades... and all this time India has been conciously moving towards the *US led CombinedWest*... the process is now formal with *StrategicAgreements *between the Quad and India.
> 
> *Sino-Iranian 25yrs Strategic Framework.*
> 
> *$3-4Trillion of minerals in Afghanistan.*
> 
> *CheapOil. KhooniVirus.*
> 
> China the Biggest Consumper of Oil- GCC trading and defence cooperation.... *ThridActorDynamics!*
> 
> *Turish Central Back in on Yuan!!!*
> 
> *Timing. Timing. Timing.*
> 
> *IndianGov blocked the Chinese investments* during the *KhooniVirus *lockdowns.
> The Indians have started to block the Chinese telcos and 5G ... joined the Quad narrative.
> 
> Infact, the *ModiRegime came out of the closet with 5thAug19*... and afterwards publishing new maps with *AksaiChin *as Indian... and of course, the rhetoric of *TwoFrontWar* and taking back *AJK/GB and AksaiChin.*
> 
> *India's concerted efforts against the BRI *and trying to join up with Japan to have a counter to it... yes, only rhetorical...given the lack of Industrial base or capital.
> 
> *ModiRegime*'s joinning the *antiChina *choir regarding *KhooniVirus *and trying to put China under pressure...nay, lay the entire blame on China for the pandemic... didn't go unnoticed either.
> 
> *If we look at the map of Eurasia things speak for themselves! *
> 
> *The Value of Sikkim *and *SouthTibet *doesnt need to much explanation... the *IndianOccupiedLadakh *is important in more ways than one...
> 
> China needs now a *NewChineseGreatWall *with India... and *the PRC cann't keep waiting*... because the *trouble-making potential of India will grow with time*... and then current *Containment of India *would become more difficult... hence, the move to establish certain *Dynamcis*.
> 
> *War.*
> 
> 
> *What is going to be net cost of the War?*
> *What is going to be the net cost after the War?*
> *What does Victory look like?*
> *Can the Victory open up NextSteppingStones?*
> *Can India truly boycott China economically?*
> *Can China live without trade with India?*
> 
> *War. *
> 
> One senses that things need to come to a *Certainty *sooner than later in this 'stand-off' ... simply, because, *if they don't settle now then next round is going to be very costly for both sides... in multiple layers. *
> 
> Naturally, China would like to win the War without Fighting...who wouldn't.
> 
> And equally India would like to keep its image intact..without fighting.
> 
> However, the *NewChineseStatusQuo *in *Liberated parts of Ladakh *appears to have staying power..unless, the Indians are willing to change it by force... that means *Can of Worms for Indians.*
> 
> I am not military man... and look things from *MetaLevel*..where miltaries are just instruements...be it fighters or tanks... just *PolicyInstruements*....
> 
> For now one sees that *China *is applying the *GreatSerpentStrategy*.... moving all along *LAC*...including the *CeaseFireLine2 *... *the Indians haven't worked out yet where is the Tail of the Serpent and where is its Head...and the Serpent is moving*... *strangling Indians slowly... *
> 
> Will the *SerpentStrategy *do the *Shapeshifting *and become *Dragon Breathing Fire*... is only in the hands of Indians...
> 
> Perhaps, it is safe to say that the *PLA *has put the Indians in a position of not many options.
> 
> *Either Fight Or Accept.*
> 
> As I said earlier.... one sense's that *ModiRegime will rather be Victim and play it hard*... *than be seen as Whimp and fizzile out.*
> 
> It has obvious conseqences for *Pakistan *and *PakKashmiris*... so far, we have been in *WaitingMode*... not a bad strategy at this point in time.
> 
> The Question that arises is... what will we do when there is Shooting...?
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @Blacklight @Ace of Spades @Chinese-Dragon @siegecrossbow @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @PanzerKiel @jaibi @Slav Defence @WebMaster @RescueRanger @masterchief_mirza @StormBreaker @BHarwana



@Foxtrot Alpha @Slav Defence Can you please include our respected mangus in the club of TTA. He has a beautiful way of looking at things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

Indian troops have intruded into the heights inside Chinese side of LAC. China got flanked by Indian army.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276061645731594240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276075695714656257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276063150459084800
@vi-va


----------



## Han Patriot

obj 705A said:


> 2 PLA soldiers died few days ago due to injuries sustained in the Galwan fight, LKJ86 already shared that news several pages ago, I suppose you didn't read that post or something.


So two of the 5 died?



Mighty Lion said:


> Indian troops have intruded into the heights inside Chinese side of LAC. China got flanked by Indian army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276061645731594240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276075695714656257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276063150459084800
> @vi-va


Unless you think Indians are no more batman but spiderman and occupy a rock cliff. The pic is from your guru Nathan. Is the erosion new Chinese path? The area Indians are at is a big erosion dune, the brownish debris bank.







GamoAccu said:


> 60 Indian soldiers were captured. 50 Indian soldiers were released a day later and 10 released 3 days later.
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25


So Indians killed 40 but we just released 60. i mean does the Indians have any common sense. If 40 is killed, we would have massacred them. I don't think we commies are that kind. If this claim by Indians are true, this humiliation is bigger than I imagined. Hey we didn't claim a single thing, Indians claiming it. No wonder Modi is so quiet and the capturing incident was not announced, they were negotiating for release.



Indian Gurkha said:


> The CCP and it's paid 50 cent army's attempt to lie and deceive needs to be exposed..


Bro, all from Indian media man. Even the claim we captured 60 is from India today. The satellite pics too. Only thing officially confirmed so far is as per below.

1) 20 dead Indians
2) China did not capture any Indian PRESENTLY right after alleged release.
3) Indian soldiers were all accounted for statement right after alleged release.
4) China officially denies 40 dead after VK Singh said must have been at least DOUBLE Chinese died. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## obj 705A

Han Patriot said:


> So two of the 5 died?





LKJ86 said:


> The two seriously wounded passed away on June 22, 2020.


----------



## A1Kaid

Update: Chinese amassing on border with India post agreement. Big escalation.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.time...mp-at-clash-site/amp_articleshow/76597732.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

A1Kaid said:


> Update: Chinese amassing on border with India post agreement. Big escalation.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.time...mp-at-clash-site/amp_articleshow/76597732.cms


How can we access these Indian websites in Pakistan? Free Web Proxies are banned too


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistani Fighter said:


> How can we access these Indian websites in Pakistan? Free Web Proxies are banned too



Read this
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1232081

Chinese PLA enters Ladakh, Sikkim, Uttarkhand, and Arunachal Pradesh.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ti...-pradesh-sikkim-and-uttarakhand-report/611631

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zapper

*CHINA’S STRATEGIC ASSESSMENT OF THE LADAKH CLASH*

YUN SUN

In early May, Chinese and Indian troops confronted each other along their remote, disputed border in the Himalayas. For 40 days, the two sides engaged in a tense standoff, but a fragile peace held. On June 15, all that changed. Fighting with rocks and wooden clubs wrapped in barbed wire, dozens of soldiers were killed in hand-to-hand combat along desolate ridges high above river gorges. Some soldiers reportedly fell hundreds of feet to their deaths.




China and India — the two most populous countries in the world, and both nuclear-armed — are now engaged in the most dangerous border crisis since they fought a war in 1962. For now, hopes that cooler heads would prevail in Beijing and New Delhi appear misplaced.

At issue is the western sector of the disputed border, between Indian-controlled Ladakh and Chinese-controlled Aksai Chin. The escalating troop deployment, tension, and death toll have pushed tensions to their highest levels in over 50 years. While both China and India have shown a clear interest in de-escalation and dialogue — demonstrated by their relatively calm and non-escalatory statements after the deadly skirmish on June 16 — the latest developments mark a new low in bilateral ties. Restoring a fraught peace now will be easier said than done.

The timing and nature of the confrontation in the Himalayas raise critical questions about China’s strategic calculations and tactical objectives. Tactically, China wants to put an end to the infrastructure arms race along the border, but strategically is in no hurry to resolve the disputes as it bogs India down as a continental power. China is pushing for the territory occupied in the 1962 war as a reaction to perceived Indian exploitation of China’s vulnerability due to COVID-19 and deteriorating relations with the United States.

Some outside observers might see antagonizing India as strategically unwise — it may seem imprudent, after all, for Beijing to confront a large, important neighbor over a barren stretch of mountainous terrain — but China believes it needs to stand up to India whatever the cost. How Beijing weighs the pros and cons of its policies toward the disputed border will have significant implications for regional stability and the geopolitical ties among the China, India, and the United States.

Background

China and India currently have three sectors in their border disputes: the eastern (90,000 square kilometers in Arunachal), the middle (near Nepal), and the western (33,000 square kilometers in Aksai Chin/Ladakh). Longstanding disagreements over the border have plagued bilateral ties since the founding of the Republic of India in 1947 and the People’s Republic of China in 1949. Such differences have resulted in at least one war — the China-India war of 1962 on both the eastern and western sectors — and numerous confrontations and standoffs since then.

The situation with the eastern and western sectors is particularly dire for China. The eastern sector — the Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh (which the Chinese ambassador to India claimed to be Chinese territory in 2006 ) — includes the Tawang district, the birth place of the 6th Dalai Lama. Any acknowledgement of Indian sovereignty over it will undermine China’s sovereignty over Tibet, as this would imply the Dalai Lama is Indian. The western sector — Aksai Chin — offers the only direct road connection (National Highway G219) between China’s Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region and the Tibet Autonomous Region. In the event of major unrest in either area, which is home to millions of ethnic minorities, China will have to rely on G219 for access. Losing Aksai Chin, in other words, would jeopardize the stability of China’s entire western frontier.

Since 2016, China has significantly built up infrastructure on its side of the border. This was done for strategic and tactical reasons. The strategic factor was China’s 13th Five Year Plan (2016 to 2020) and new stipulations on transportation infrastructure development in the border regions announced in 2016. Unlike the previous plans, which focused on the development of intra-regional roads within border regions, the 13th Five Year Plan prioritizes an inter-regional transportation network through the “civil-military fusion strategy.” This mandate requires troops and local governments in the border region to jointly boost road construction outward for transnational networks.

Building infrastructure along the border dovetails with China’s Belt and Road Initiative, President Xi Jinping’s flagship foreign policy initiative involving the use of global infrastructure development to expand Chinese influence. Road construction toward India is listed as one of the five priority areas (others being North Korea, Myanmar, Russia, and Mongolia) stipulated in the 13th Five Year Plan in line with this campaign. However, given the border disputes, road construction in India’s direction has inevitably run into problems. The infrastructure development that led to the 2017 Doklam standoff also originated from the same mandate.

Local and tactical considerations have also animated Chinese decision-making. Traditionally, both China and India have been keen on a solid presence and control in the eastern sector of the border, which can be traced back as early as India’s Assam Rifles and China’s People’s Liberation Army border patrol in the 1950s. The persistent presence has created much less ambiguity in both sides’ actual control in the disputed territory, as well as their mutual understanding of them — as a result, each side has less room for advancement. However, in the western sector, due to the high altitude and harsh weather conditions, neither side is able to permanently station troops in certain areas, leaving ample room for minor changes in force posture and control of territories in the disputed regions. This is why tensions tend to flare up in the western sector much more frequently than in the eastern sector in recent years — there is more room for imagination, advancement, and alterations.

The Trigger: What Line of Actual Control?

The current standoff began on May 5 with physical confrontations near Pangong Lake in Ladakh between 250 Chinese and Indian soldiers. Tussles between another 150 soldiers along the Sikkim-Tibet border followed four days later. Several rounds of meetings have taken place seeking to resolve the standoff, including military officers’ meetings on May 18, 20, 22, and 23; diplomatic consultations in late May and early June; and a senior corps commander-level meeting in Moldo on June 6. Despite the “important consensus” reached at the June 6 meeting, nine days later, the deadly clashes broke out.

The Chinese have attributed the incursions and standoff to Indian construction of roads and air strips in the Galwan Valley, while in reality, China has also been building roads in the nearby region. Such construction not only boosts sovereignty claims, but also strengthens strategic positions and tactical advantages. India has insisted that China’s construction has taken place on Indian territory, or at least on the Indian side of the Line of Actual Control (LAC), or de facto border. But that’s precisely the problem — there is no consensus between the two over a mutually accepted LAC.

Historically, the Chinese consistently stick to the LAC of Nov. 7, 1959 and the Indians stick to the LAC of Sept. 8, 1962. China argues the territory between the two LACs was “unjustly occupied by India” during those three years and was precisely the cause of the 1962 Sino-India War. To date, both sides insist they have been operating within their side of the LAC per these competing definitions.

China’s Three Nos: No Indian Posts, No Clarification of the Line of Actual Control, and No Hurry

Privately, the Chinese see Indian infrastructure development in the area from which China withdrew after the 1962 war as a consistent and repeated effort by Delhi that “needs to be corrected every few years.” According to Chinese government analysts that I’ve spoken with, the precondition for China not to enter the 20-kilometer zone from the 1959 LAC (from which it withdrew in 1962) is that India would refrain from entering as well. However, that Chinese position does not appear to be based on Indian agreement. For the Chinese, the infrastructure arms race in the border region has enabled the repeated incursions and changes to the status quo, and therefore needs to be stopped. Otherwise, all the things China fought for in the 1962 war would have been in vain.

The 2013 Daulat Beg Oldi incident is a good example of such an infrastructure arms race. During that incident, China set up camps in the region, leading to India retaliating with its own encampment. The 20-day standoff ended with the Chinese dismantling bunkers near Depsang, the Indians dismantling bunkers in Chumar, and both sides withdrawing.

Chinese officials do not want to engage in legal and political battles on the clarification of the LAC, which had been a priority with India before 2003 (the year when New Delhi formally recognized Tibet as a part of China). Despite the historical prominence and importance of the LAC, since 2008, clarification of the LAC has been removed from official bilateral documents.

The Chinese see the clarification of the LAC as an impossible, lost cause because the two sides simply do not share the same historical records or perspectives. Attempts to clarify the LAC will not bring clarity, but chaos and complications. Following this logic, the Chinese argue that resolving the border can only come from a political package deal with India, not a technical one. Historically, Premier Zhou Enlai had hoped to trade Indian sovereignty of the eastern section for Chinese sovereignty of the western section, which was rejected by Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru. From 1960 to 1980 — from Zhou to Deng Xiaoping — Beijing had consistently stuck to that proposal. However, India rejected it until China began to adjust its position in the mid-1980s and treat Tawang district as an uncompromisable issue. That deal is no longer on the table.

A border settlement between China and India is unlikely in the foreseeable future, and Beijing believes it has little incentive to push for a quick resolution. China’s priority remains crisis management and escalation prevention, until India is willing to embrace a package deal which basically follows the earlier trade between the eastern section and the western section, with the exception of Tawang. While the Chinese understand the Indian sense of urgency to resolve issues between the two countries, Beijing sees the unsettled border as leverage to bog down India in the region and undermine its global potential. For China, the Chinese and Indian demands are different and asymmetrical by design. Key concessions India demands from China on the border settlement are hard commitments that cannot be reversed. By contrast, what China seeks from India, such as its neutrality in the U.S.-Chinese strategic competition, is ephemeral and easily adjustable. While New Delhi sees addressing the border issue as a prerequisite for India to trust China, Beijing doesn’t believe that relinquishing its leverage will in any way stop India from conducting hostile actions down the road, such as aligning with America to undermine Chinese interests in the Indian Ocean region.

China’s Strategic Calculations

China’s obstinance and assertiveness in the current standoff came as a surprise to some. In the view of foreign observers, China is pushing India too harshly at a time when China needs to retain India’s friendship, given Beijing’s deteriorating ties with Washington and the reputational damage China has suffered due to its culpability in the global pandemic. This logic holds some truth, but fails to appreciate China’s concern that India is exploiting its vulnerability, particularly at a time when Beijing is grappling with COVID-19. When Chinese officials concluded that India was leveraging China’s weaknesses to make territorial gains in the disputed region, Beijing felt it could not indulge New Delhi, even if it promotes a backlash in Indian amongst a new generation of officials and foreign policy strategists.

Chinese analysts believe that India is taking advantage of Beijing by trying to make tactical gains along the border. While China is trying to ease the seemingly bottomless deterioration of relations with the United States due to the COVID-19 crisis, India’s road-building is seen as “an attempt to stab it [China] in the back while China was trying to deal with” the United States. From the perspective of China, not only is India trying to capitalize on China’s moment of distraction, vulnerability, and overextension in its foreign policy, it also puts China in a dilemma between responding to India’s road construction and being labeled “aggressive and provocative” — or acquiescing to it and losing territory in a time of weakness.

China sees India as being emboldened by its strategic alignment with the United States — articulated by Washington in its _Indo-Pacific Strategy_. Such emboldening is believed to have directly led to the revocation of Article 370 of India’s constitution in 2019, which removed Ladakh’s limited autonomy and changed it into a Union Territory directly under the central government’s control. The Ladakh Union Territory included Aksai Chin (currently under Chinese authority), and is vital to Chinese control of its “ethnic frontiers” in Tibet and Xinjiang, causing vehement protest by the Chinese Foreign Ministry at the time of its creation. America’s position in the standoff exacerbated Beijing’s suspicion. Then-Assistant Secretary of State Alice Wells criticized China’s “aggression” as “provocative and disturbing” on May 21 and reacted similarly to President Donald Trump’s offer to mediate between China and India several days later. Both China and India rejected Trump’s offer. However, for the Chinese, Modi quickly smoothed over the rejection by having a direct phone conversation with Trump three days later, and accepting Trump’s invitation to the G-7 Summit, a sign of strategic ambiguity and obscurity.

Because of COVID-19 and the sustained criticism China has suffered due to its role in the delayed response globally, officials in Beijing feel particularly vulnerable to perceived attacks on China, both in narratives and in reality. It has been more prone to escalatory and assertive responses, which put the “Wolf Warriors” image on steroids in both diplomacy and military/paramilitary actions. Chinese diplomats and official media have been fully mobilized to defend China’s reputation and attack any critics around the globe. At the same time, China went after the Vietnamese in the South China Sea due to the perception of a Vietnamese exploitation of China’s lockdown in February and March. At this time, Beijing longs for foreign policy victories and has no appetite for any perceived defeat or transgression, for fear of domestic discontent, which was already high due to the COVID-19 crisis.

That gets into another important question: Was the Ladakh standoff pre-meditated? In other words, did China stage the standoff in order to divert domestic attention away from the government’s poor handling of the pandemic in its early stage?

At least three pieces of empirical evidence side against this theory. First, since the beginning of the standoff, the Chinese government has resorted to a low-key approach toward the tensions instead of stoking domestic nationalism with sensational media headlines and organized internet news, which would be indispensable components of a premediated and coordinated campaign. Second, since COVID-19, China has been stirring up tensions to boost internal solidarity, but this has been focused primarily on Taiwan, Hong Kong, the South China Sea, and the United States. One could argue that China has opened too many “fronts” diplomatically, but militarily, China has always been careful to avoid a two-front confrontation with America in the east and India in the west. Given Beijing’s plan to initiate the Hong Kong security law during the parliamentary sessions in May, and the rising uncertainty across the Taiwan strait in light of President Tsai Ing-wen’s second inauguration on May 20, it is unlikely that Beijing intentionally planned for the Ladakh standoff to happen at this time. Third, China’s top South Asia experts were not consulted until roughly ten days after the beginning of the standoff. The late involvement of the policy community suggests that the standoff was not based on advanced planning.

The current crisis was the result of China reacting to the perception that India was stabbing it in the back by its move into territories China sees as off-limits to India. The unique timing of COVID-19, the context of the U.S.-Chinese strategic rivalry and China’s self-perceived vulnerability all contributed to a sense of insecurity amongst officials in Beijing. All of these factors have aggravated China’s response to what would otherwise have been a relatively common interaction in the disputed border.

China’s Tactical Objectives

Some argue it was strategically unwise for China to clash with India in Ladakh. Doing so will inevitably damage China’s reputation among the Indian military, diplomatic corps, and population at large. The move could also drive New Delhi into a closer partnership with Washington. But for Beijing, standing up for its interests and territorial claims is worth the cost. India is believed to be strategically unreliable to begin with and China has no interest in acquiescing to India’s attempt to advance its position on territorial disputes to trade for concessions. That is almost an established rule in China’s India playbook: Having dealt with India in the past, such acquiescence will not be seen as China’s good will, but a concession extracted due to India’s strength. This will only lead to even more aggressive Indian behavior down the road.

If a strategic friendship with India is untenable, it frees up room for tactical gains. In the near term, China’s tactical objective seems clear —to advance its position roughly to the occupation line by the end of the 1962 war, according to pro-Beijing media outlets. This will push the Chinese presence to the intersection of the Galwan river and the Shyok river, making the Galwan Valley off limits to India. The Chinese construction of posts in this location clearly points to this direction. Indeed, the statement from China’s Western Command after the deadline clash on June 16 confirms this position. It claims that sovereignty over the Galwan valley has always belonged to China. Whether this position is sustainable remains unclear, as the Chinese may not be able to station troops at this location during the winter months. However, China sees these actions as military retaliations to India’s persistent infrastructure development in the region, including roads and airstrips, especially the completion of the Darbuk-Shayok-DBO Road in April 2019. They are also retaliations against the creation of the Ladakh Union Territory in August 2019, which included “the Chinese territory in the western sector of the China-India boundary into its administrative jurisdiction” in India’s reissued map.

The good news, if any, is that the turbulence is necessary (but not sufficient) to consolidate a LAC that neither side will like but which both could likely accept in the future. After all, China is not inclined to accept the “clarification of LAC” based on historical evidence, so the LAC can only be “consolidated” on the ground. The eventual solution of the border disputes will have to be based on diplomatic negotiations. Having a mutually accepted LAC will be the beginning of that process.

The bad news is that the process will be long, destabilizing, and could include more casualties. Neither side will easily abandon their tactical objectives. In that sense, the current standoff is unlikely to see a quick resolution. The 2013 Daulat Beg Oldi incident saw a 20-day standoff before the Indians agreed to dismantle bunkers in the Chumar sector and the Chinese withdrew. The 2017 Doklam standoff lasted for much longer — 72 days — and ended with the withdrawal of troops by both sides. If these precedents serve as indicators, China and India will eventually negotiate disengagement and mutual withdrawal. However, it is even more likely that both sides will sneak to return in the next year to encroach in what they both believe to be their rightful territory. The heart of the matter is that India believes the construction it is conducting is on its undisputed territory. But since there is no boundary, the Chinese see the Indian construction as changing the status quo. These two perspectives will be hard to reconcile.

At the minimum, a mutual withdrawal will de-escalate the current tension. Understanding that both sides will return to change the status quo and improve their position, Beijing is stringing New Delhi along, bogging it down, and forcing it to eventually “accept reality,” and make compromises on the border demarcation. The trick for Beijing is to maintain the struggle on the ground without triggering a war, of course. It’s a long process of friction and attrition. The tactical objective of returning to the occupation line by the end of the 1962 war could be one move to inflate China’s negotiation position and force India to accept the fait accompli.

Conclusion

The Ladakh clash should not have been a surprise. Similar events have been happening along the disputed border between China and India for years, but only the few most heated ones make the news. Beijing believes India is exploiting a temporary period of Chinese weakness and is responding forcefully as a result. Strategically, it may not help China’s desired goal to keep India neutral. But since Beijing sees a neutral India as untenable to begin with, tactical gains that can bog India down along the disputed border, frustrate New Delhi’s regional and global ambitions, and remind India of the eventual need for compromise may not be the worst case in China’s cost-benefit analysis. Tactically, China appears to be aiming for what it achieved in the 1962 war. Despite what the outsiders might see as China’s mistake, China is unlikely to change its current strategic assessment. China and India will eventually find a face-saving mutual compromise to end the Ladakh standoff, as neither wants a war. However, the unsettled border will continue to destabilize, fester, and brew more clashes down the road.

https://warontherocks.com/2020/06/chinas-strategic-assessment-of-the-ladakh-clash/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Unless you think Indians are no more batman but spiderman and occupy a rock cliff. The pic is from your guru Nathan. Is the erosion new Chinese path? The area Indians are at is a big erosion dune, the brownish debris bank.


Epic Fail.
Here is a more detailed pic of path





Contours in this area have an opposite orientation so soil erosion is nor even possible in this direction.
You dont know even basic geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Mighty Lion said:


> Epic Fail.
> Here is a more detailed pic of path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contours in this area have an opposite orientation so soil erosion is nor even possible in this direction.
> You dont know even basic geography.


Yeah, batman. Climb the cliff, don't fall again. oops.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Liquidmetal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

A1Kaid said:


> Read this
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1232081
> 
> Chinese PLA enters Ladakh, Sikkim, Uttarkhand, and Arunachal Pradesh.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ti...-pradesh-sikkim-and-uttarakhand-report/611631



Indians are absolute fools and incapable of backing down. Even their displays of peaceful overtures is just to buy time for a more favorable position.

This is the typical Indian mentality, they can never see the writing on the wall. They live in their dream world where they always win, they know everything, and their enemies always lose.

They are the most arrogant nation on earth, along with their Israeli brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Han Patriot said:


> Unless you think Indians are no more batman but spiderman and occupy a rock cliff.


Indian twitterati are literally placing their soldiers in inaccessible ledges and crevasses.



Mighty Lion said:


> Indian troops have intruded into the heights inside Chinese side of LAC. China got flanked by Indian army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276061645731594240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276075695714656257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276063150459084800
> @vi-va


What is this rubbish? Pokemon Go Ultimate?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

masterchief_mirza said:


> Indian twitterati are literally placing their soldiers in inaccessible ledges and crevasses.
> 
> 
> What is this rubbish? Pokemon Go Ultimate?



With multiple ID rat @Mighty Lion around, Supa Puwa 2020 can do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Areesh said:


> With multiple ID rat @Mighty Lion around, Supa Puwa 2020 can do anything


I didn't figure out it was multiple id rat! I feel silly now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

masterchief_mirza said:


> I didn't figure out it was multiple id rat! I feel silly now.



changed his name to mighty lion

Since modi and Indian army didn't act like a mighty lion after Galwan massacre of 15th june

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rasengan

vi-va said:


> Bro, you hit the bull's eye. DBO is neutralized, not a big threat anymore.



Indian people have chosen to forget but the IA knows what a cockup job it did. Revoking Article 370 gave China the excuse to take up the position on finger-point 8. The IA must be one of the dumbest military forces in the world. They should have known such a big strategic move by Modi would lead to consequences. Instead of preparing once the ice caps melted they were caught sleeping. 

They won't mention the significance of Galwan Valley because anything related to Pakistan which is a disadvantage to India will lead to a backlash. The people of India and the IA need to blame the Prime Minister as his politics revolves around teaching Pakistan and China a lesson. Did they really think China would keep quiet when Amit Shah in Parliament a couple of months ago was threatening to annex Chinese land. Whatever happens China must not give up the gains it has made especially in Galwan Valley. The pressure is on IA to perfom not the PLA. So enjoy the show and watch IA make a fool of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

masterchief_mirza said:


> I didn't figure out it was multiple id rat! I feel silly now.



No worries brother. They are rather ingenious and clever at hiding themselves. One day some of them wake up as Muslims too and try to deceive us.

I myself have been debating with new members, then I find out it is just a new ID of an old member who was banned. I just report, put on ignore, and move on now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Areesh said:


> Since modi and Indian army didn't act like a mighty lion after Galwan massacre of 15th june


*Because cowardice is in their blood, will commit suicides with fear rather than fight like a Lion.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pseudonym

New number released by the indians = 198 killed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275409960352899072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pseudonym said:


> New number released by the indians = 198 killed


*False Bravado is their only source of happiness, even their top brass is not spared of this condition.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pseudonym said:


> New number released by the indians = 198 killed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275409960352899072








At this rate, by the end of next week, india will be claiming they have killed 576 Chinese soldiers............

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Reality seeping into some Indian intelligentsia!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276227966486355968*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Zapper said:


> *CHINA’S STRATEGIC ASSESSMENT OF THE LADAKH CLASH*
> 
> YUN SUN
> 
> In early May, Chinese and Indian troops confronted each other along their remote, disputed border in the Himalayas. For 40 days, the two sides engaged in a tense standoff, but a fragile peace held. On June 15, all that changed. Fighting with rocks and wooden clubs wrapped in barbed wire, dozens of soldiers were killed in hand-to-hand combat along desolate ridges high above river gorges. Some soldiers reportedly fell hundreds of feet to their deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China and India — the two most populous countries in the world, and both nuclear-armed — are now engaged in the most dangerous border crisis since they fought a war in 1962. For now, hopes that cooler heads would prevail in Beijing and New Delhi appear misplaced.
> 
> At issue is the western sector of the disputed border, between Indian-controlled Ladakh and Chinese-controlled Aksai Chin. The escalating troop deployment, tension, and death toll have pushed tensions to their highest levels in over 50 years. While both China and India have shown a clear interest in de-escalation and dialogue — demonstrated by their relatively calm and non-escalatory statements after the deadly skirmish on June 16 — the latest developments mark a new low in bilateral ties. Restoring a fraught peace now will be easier said than done.
> 
> The timing and nature of the confrontation in the Himalayas raise critical questions about China’s strategic calculations and tactical objectives. Tactically, China wants to put an end to the infrastructure arms race along the border, but strategically is in no hurry to resolve the disputes as it bogs India down as a continental power. China is pushing for the territory occupied in the 1962 war as a reaction to perceived Indian exploitation of China’s vulnerability due to COVID-19 and deteriorating relations with the United States.
> 
> Some outside observers might see antagonizing India as strategically unwise — it may seem imprudent, after all, for Beijing to confront a large, important neighbor over a barren stretch of mountainous terrain — but China believes it needs to stand up to India whatever the cost. How Beijing weighs the pros and cons of its policies toward the disputed border will have significant implications for regional stability and the geopolitical ties among the China, India, and the United States.
> 
> Background
> 
> China and India currently have three sectors in their border disputes: the eastern (90,000 square kilometers in Arunachal), the middle (near Nepal), and the western (33,000 square kilometers in Aksai Chin/Ladakh). Longstanding disagreements over the border have plagued bilateral ties since the founding of the Republic of India in 1947 and the People’s Republic of China in 1949. Such differences have resulted in at least one war — the China-India war of 1962 on both the eastern and western sectors — and numerous confrontations and standoffs since then.
> 
> The situation with the eastern and western sectors is particularly dire for China. The eastern sector — the Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh (which the Chinese ambassador to India claimed to be Chinese territory in 2006 ) — includes the Tawang district, the birth place of the 6th Dalai Lama. Any acknowledgement of Indian sovereignty over it will undermine China’s sovereignty over Tibet, as this would imply the Dalai Lama is Indian. The western sector — Aksai Chin — offers the only direct road connection (National Highway G219) between China’s Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region and the Tibet Autonomous Region. In the event of major unrest in either area, which is home to millions of ethnic minorities, China will have to rely on G219 for access. Losing Aksai Chin, in other words, would jeopardize the stability of China’s entire western frontier.
> 
> Since 2016, China has significantly built up infrastructure on its side of the border. This was done for strategic and tactical reasons. The strategic factor was China’s 13th Five Year Plan (2016 to 2020) and new stipulations on transportation infrastructure development in the border regions announced in 2016. Unlike the previous plans, which focused on the development of intra-regional roads within border regions, the 13th Five Year Plan prioritizes an inter-regional transportation network through the “civil-military fusion strategy.” This mandate requires troops and local governments in the border region to jointly boost road construction outward for transnational networks.
> 
> Building infrastructure along the border dovetails with China’s Belt and Road Initiative, President Xi Jinping’s flagship foreign policy initiative involving the use of global infrastructure development to expand Chinese influence. Road construction toward India is listed as one of the five priority areas (others being North Korea, Myanmar, Russia, and Mongolia) stipulated in the 13th Five Year Plan in line with this campaign. However, given the border disputes, road construction in India’s direction has inevitably run into problems. The infrastructure development that led to the 2017 Doklam standoff also originated from the same mandate.
> 
> Local and tactical considerations have also animated Chinese decision-making. Traditionally, both China and India have been keen on a solid presence and control in the eastern sector of the border, which can be traced back as early as India’s Assam Rifles and China’s People’s Liberation Army border patrol in the 1950s. The persistent presence has created much less ambiguity in both sides’ actual control in the disputed territory, as well as their mutual understanding of them — as a result, each side has less room for advancement. However, in the western sector, due to the high altitude and harsh weather conditions, neither side is able to permanently station troops in certain areas, leaving ample room for minor changes in force posture and control of territories in the disputed regions. This is why tensions tend to flare up in the western sector much more frequently than in the eastern sector in recent years — there is more room for imagination, advancement, and alterations.
> 
> The Trigger: What Line of Actual Control?
> 
> The current standoff began on May 5 with physical confrontations near Pangong Lake in Ladakh between 250 Chinese and Indian soldiers. Tussles between another 150 soldiers along the Sikkim-Tibet border followed four days later. Several rounds of meetings have taken place seeking to resolve the standoff, including military officers’ meetings on May 18, 20, 22, and 23; diplomatic consultations in late May and early June; and a senior corps commander-level meeting in Moldo on June 6. Despite the “important consensus” reached at the June 6 meeting, nine days later, the deadly clashes broke out.
> 
> The Chinese have attributed the incursions and standoff to Indian construction of roads and air strips in the Galwan Valley, while in reality, China has also been building roads in the nearby region. Such construction not only boosts sovereignty claims, but also strengthens strategic positions and tactical advantages. India has insisted that China’s construction has taken place on Indian territory, or at least on the Indian side of the Line of Actual Control (LAC), or de facto border. But that’s precisely the problem — there is no consensus between the two over a mutually accepted LAC.
> 
> Historically, the Chinese consistently stick to the LAC of Nov. 7, 1959 and the Indians stick to the LAC of Sept. 8, 1962. China argues the territory between the two LACs was “unjustly occupied by India” during those three years and was precisely the cause of the 1962 Sino-India War. To date, both sides insist they have been operating within their side of the LAC per these competing definitions.
> 
> China’s Three Nos: No Indian Posts, No Clarification of the Line of Actual Control, and No Hurry
> 
> Privately, the Chinese see Indian infrastructure development in the area from which China withdrew after the 1962 war as a consistent and repeated effort by Delhi that “needs to be corrected every few years.” According to Chinese government analysts that I’ve spoken with, the precondition for China not to enter the 20-kilometer zone from the 1959 LAC (from which it withdrew in 1962) is that India would refrain from entering as well. However, that Chinese position does not appear to be based on Indian agreement. For the Chinese, the infrastructure arms race in the border region has enabled the repeated incursions and changes to the status quo, and therefore needs to be stopped. Otherwise, all the things China fought for in the 1962 war would have been in vain.
> 
> The 2013 Daulat Beg Oldi incident is a good example of such an infrastructure arms race. During that incident, China set up camps in the region, leading to India retaliating with its own encampment. The 20-day standoff ended with the Chinese dismantling bunkers near Depsang, the Indians dismantling bunkers in Chumar, and both sides withdrawing.
> 
> Chinese officials do not want to engage in legal and political battles on the clarification of the LAC, which had been a priority with India before 2003 (the year when New Delhi formally recognized Tibet as a part of China). Despite the historical prominence and importance of the LAC, since 2008, clarification of the LAC has been removed from official bilateral documents.
> 
> The Chinese see the clarification of the LAC as an impossible, lost cause because the two sides simply do not share the same historical records or perspectives. Attempts to clarify the LAC will not bring clarity, but chaos and complications. Following this logic, the Chinese argue that resolving the border can only come from a political package deal with India, not a technical one. Historically, Premier Zhou Enlai had hoped to trade Indian sovereignty of the eastern section for Chinese sovereignty of the western section, which was rejected by Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru. From 1960 to 1980 — from Zhou to Deng Xiaoping — Beijing had consistently stuck to that proposal. However, India rejected it until China began to adjust its position in the mid-1980s and treat Tawang district as an uncompromisable issue. That deal is no longer on the table.
> 
> A border settlement between China and India is unlikely in the foreseeable future, and Beijing believes it has little incentive to push for a quick resolution. China’s priority remains crisis management and escalation prevention, until India is willing to embrace a package deal which basically follows the earlier trade between the eastern section and the western section, with the exception of Tawang. While the Chinese understand the Indian sense of urgency to resolve issues between the two countries, Beijing sees the unsettled border as leverage to bog down India in the region and undermine its global potential. For China, the Chinese and Indian demands are different and asymmetrical by design. Key concessions India demands from China on the border settlement are hard commitments that cannot be reversed. By contrast, what China seeks from India, such as its neutrality in the U.S.-Chinese strategic competition, is ephemeral and easily adjustable. While New Delhi sees addressing the border issue as a prerequisite for India to trust China, Beijing doesn’t believe that relinquishing its leverage will in any way stop India from conducting hostile actions down the road, such as aligning with America to undermine Chinese interests in the Indian Ocean region.
> 
> China’s Strategic Calculations
> 
> China’s obstinance and assertiveness in the current standoff came as a surprise to some. In the view of foreign observers, China is pushing India too harshly at a time when China needs to retain India’s friendship, given Beijing’s deteriorating ties with Washington and the reputational damage China has suffered due to its culpability in the global pandemic. This logic holds some truth, but fails to appreciate China’s concern that India is exploiting its vulnerability, particularly at a time when Beijing is grappling with COVID-19. When Chinese officials concluded that India was leveraging China’s weaknesses to make territorial gains in the disputed region, Beijing felt it could not indulge New Delhi, even if it promotes a backlash in Indian amongst a new generation of officials and foreign policy strategists.
> 
> Chinese analysts believe that India is taking advantage of Beijing by trying to make tactical gains along the border. While China is trying to ease the seemingly bottomless deterioration of relations with the United States due to the COVID-19 crisis, India’s road-building is seen as “an attempt to stab it [China] in the back while China was trying to deal with” the United States. From the perspective of China, not only is India trying to capitalize on China’s moment of distraction, vulnerability, and overextension in its foreign policy, it also puts China in a dilemma between responding to India’s road construction and being labeled “aggressive and provocative” — or acquiescing to it and losing territory in a time of weakness.
> 
> China sees India as being emboldened by its strategic alignment with the United States — articulated by Washington in its _Indo-Pacific Strategy_. Such emboldening is believed to have directly led to the revocation of Article 370 of India’s constitution in 2019, which removed Ladakh’s limited autonomy and changed it into a Union Territory directly under the central government’s control. The Ladakh Union Territory included Aksai Chin (currently under Chinese authority), and is vital to Chinese control of its “ethnic frontiers” in Tibet and Xinjiang, causing vehement protest by the Chinese Foreign Ministry at the time of its creation. America’s position in the standoff exacerbated Beijing’s suspicion. Then-Assistant Secretary of State Alice Wells criticized China’s “aggression” as “provocative and disturbing” on May 21 and reacted similarly to President Donald Trump’s offer to mediate between China and India several days later. Both China and India rejected Trump’s offer. However, for the Chinese, Modi quickly smoothed over the rejection by having a direct phone conversation with Trump three days later, and accepting Trump’s invitation to the G-7 Summit, a sign of strategic ambiguity and obscurity.
> 
> Because of COVID-19 and the sustained criticism China has suffered due to its role in the delayed response globally, officials in Beijing feel particularly vulnerable to perceived attacks on China, both in narratives and in reality. It has been more prone to escalatory and assertive responses, which put the “Wolf Warriors” image on steroids in both diplomacy and military/paramilitary actions. Chinese diplomats and official media have been fully mobilized to defend China’s reputation and attack any critics around the globe. At the same time, China went after the Vietnamese in the South China Sea due to the perception of a Vietnamese exploitation of China’s lockdown in February and March. At this time, Beijing longs for foreign policy victories and has no appetite for any perceived defeat or transgression, for fear of domestic discontent, which was already high due to the COVID-19 crisis.
> 
> That gets into another important question: Was the Ladakh standoff pre-meditated? In other words, did China stage the standoff in order to divert domestic attention away from the government’s poor handling of the pandemic in its early stage?
> 
> At least three pieces of empirical evidence side against this theory. First, since the beginning of the standoff, the Chinese government has resorted to a low-key approach toward the tensions instead of stoking domestic nationalism with sensational media headlines and organized internet news, which would be indispensable components of a premediated and coordinated campaign. Second, since COVID-19, China has been stirring up tensions to boost internal solidarity, but this has been focused primarily on Taiwan, Hong Kong, the South China Sea, and the United States. One could argue that China has opened too many “fronts” diplomatically, but militarily, China has always been careful to avoid a two-front confrontation with America in the east and India in the west. Given Beijing’s plan to initiate the Hong Kong security law during the parliamentary sessions in May, and the rising uncertainty across the Taiwan strait in light of President Tsai Ing-wen’s second inauguration on May 20, it is unlikely that Beijing intentionally planned for the Ladakh standoff to happen at this time. Third, China’s top South Asia experts were not consulted until roughly ten days after the beginning of the standoff. The late involvement of the policy community suggests that the standoff was not based on advanced planning.
> 
> The current crisis was the result of China reacting to the perception that India was stabbing it in the back by its move into territories China sees as off-limits to India. The unique timing of COVID-19, the context of the U.S.-Chinese strategic rivalry and China’s self-perceived vulnerability all contributed to a sense of insecurity amongst officials in Beijing. All of these factors have aggravated China’s response to what would otherwise have been a relatively common interaction in the disputed border.
> 
> China’s Tactical Objectives
> 
> Some argue it was strategically unwise for China to clash with India in Ladakh. Doing so will inevitably damage China’s reputation among the Indian military, diplomatic corps, and population at large. The move could also drive New Delhi into a closer partnership with Washington. But for Beijing, standing up for its interests and territorial claims is worth the cost. India is believed to be strategically unreliable to begin with and China has no interest in acquiescing to India’s attempt to advance its position on territorial disputes to trade for concessions. That is almost an established rule in China’s India playbook: Having dealt with India in the past, such acquiescence will not be seen as China’s good will, but a concession extracted due to India’s strength. This will only lead to even more aggressive Indian behavior down the road.
> 
> If a strategic friendship with India is untenable, it frees up room for tactical gains. In the near term, China’s tactical objective seems clear —to advance its position roughly to the occupation line by the end of the 1962 war, according to pro-Beijing media outlets. This will push the Chinese presence to the intersection of the Galwan river and the Shyok river, making the Galwan Valley off limits to India. The Chinese construction of posts in this location clearly points to this direction. Indeed, the statement from China’s Western Command after the deadline clash on June 16 confirms this position. It claims that sovereignty over the Galwan valley has always belonged to China. Whether this position is sustainable remains unclear, as the Chinese may not be able to station troops at this location during the winter months. However, China sees these actions as military retaliations to India’s persistent infrastructure development in the region, including roads and airstrips, especially the completion of the Darbuk-Shayok-DBO Road in April 2019. They are also retaliations against the creation of the Ladakh Union Territory in August 2019, which included “the Chinese territory in the western sector of the China-India boundary into its administrative jurisdiction” in India’s reissued map.
> 
> The good news, if any, is that the turbulence is necessary (but not sufficient) to consolidate a LAC that neither side will like but which both could likely accept in the future. After all, China is not inclined to accept the “clarification of LAC” based on historical evidence, so the LAC can only be “consolidated” on the ground. The eventual solution of the border disputes will have to be based on diplomatic negotiations. Having a mutually accepted LAC will be the beginning of that process.
> 
> The bad news is that the process will be long, destabilizing, and could include more casualties. Neither side will easily abandon their tactical objectives. In that sense, the current standoff is unlikely to see a quick resolution. The 2013 Daulat Beg Oldi incident saw a 20-day standoff before the Indians agreed to dismantle bunkers in the Chumar sector and the Chinese withdrew. The 2017 Doklam standoff lasted for much longer — 72 days — and ended with the withdrawal of troops by both sides. If these precedents serve as indicators, China and India will eventually negotiate disengagement and mutual withdrawal. However, it is even more likely that both sides will sneak to return in the next year to encroach in what they both believe to be their rightful territory. The heart of the matter is that India believes the construction it is conducting is on its undisputed territory. But since there is no boundary, the Chinese see the Indian construction as changing the status quo. These two perspectives will be hard to reconcile.
> 
> At the minimum, a mutual withdrawal will de-escalate the current tension. Understanding that both sides will return to change the status quo and improve their position, Beijing is stringing New Delhi along, bogging it down, and forcing it to eventually “accept reality,” and make compromises on the border demarcation. The trick for Beijing is to maintain the struggle on the ground without triggering a war, of course. It’s a long process of friction and attrition. The tactical objective of returning to the occupation line by the end of the 1962 war could be one move to inflate China’s negotiation position and force India to accept the fait accompli.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> The Ladakh clash should not have been a surprise. Similar events have been happening along the disputed border between China and India for years, but only the few most heated ones make the news. Beijing believes India is exploiting a temporary period of Chinese weakness and is responding forcefully as a result. Strategically, it may not help China’s desired goal to keep India neutral. But since Beijing sees a neutral India as untenable to begin with, tactical gains that can bog India down along the disputed border, frustrate New Delhi’s regional and global ambitions, and remind India of the eventual need for compromise may not be the worst case in China’s cost-benefit analysis. Tactically, China appears to be aiming for what it achieved in the 1962 war. Despite what the outsiders might see as China’s mistake, China is unlikely to change its current strategic assessment. China and India will eventually find a face-saving mutual compromise to end the Ladakh standoff, as neither wants a war. However, the unsettled border will continue to destabilize, fester, and brew more clashes down the road.
> 
> https://warontherocks.com/2020/06/chinas-strategic-assessment-of-the-ladakh-clash/




Good Read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Chinese SNIPERS waiting for their Prey.!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276198487609278465*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275988955712745472

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Something to PONDER for the Indians.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276193272931717123*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Pseudonym said:


> New number released by the indians = 198 killed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275409960352899072



Indian way to measure the size of their perceived "victory". The number will keep going up, after all they are THE "IT superpower".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Things not looking good for the Indians in these two new fronts.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276262920389750784*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Chinese SNIPERS waiting for their Prey.!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276198487609278465*



Bi iznillah.

God be with you.


----------



## Longhorn

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> Arulmozhi, is that you in this video? You were not sounding that brave on 27th Feb:


Quite telling.
"No body expected Pakistan to react as it did"
I bet they didn't
And when they did the Indians pussied out.

The result? No more surgical strikes.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> Yes. True as you say!
> 
> Indeed, we need to see in *Totality *and not just reduce it to 'stand-off'....
> 
> *Naturally, the question arises what is the Totality?*
> 
> This is the map of Eurasia!
> *Totality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deco...-scenarios-probabilities-consequences.667175/
> View attachment 644600
> I have tried to start from the* Historical Backdrop of Sino-US relationships* and gradually moving towards the deep entanglement and the ensuing *ColdWar 3.0.*
> 
> *We can take it for certainty that the PLA didn't come in as reactive force to halt Indian military infrastructure near KKH alone. *
> 
> *The complusion is far more bigger both in scope and depth. *
> 
> Primarily, *it is Indian strategic misclaculation* ... a *deep disconnet between IndianAspirations and IndianGroundReality*...
> 
> A *GreatPower *shapes the environment around it to its strategic benefit and dominates the *geopolitical/geoeconomic* space within the *radius of its influence.*
> 
> *Indians just don't! **This not to belittle the good Indians but the FACT remains.*
> 
> *CheckMating *the *Quad or IndoPacificParty* is imperative for China if it doesn't wish to be boxed within its shoreline.
> 
> *Taiwan *doing all sorts of exaggerated things ... need to be factored in along with *SouthChinaSea battlespace.*
> 
> *The more China waits the more troubles it has to face*... the PRC showed enormus patience with the* Hybridwar in HongKong* ... and now with the new *SecurityLaw *it will take a couple of years to bring *Order under the Heavens in HongKong. *
> 
> *5G* is not about a company but what it will bring in terms of *Artificial Intelligence Applications*, *Internet of Things *and *Integerated Supply Chain Management*....among many other applications...in the *BraveNewWorld of TransHumanism!*
> 
> In otherwords, the existing *TechnoFeudalHierachy*... primarily dominated by the *CombinedWest *for *past two centuries*...* is at stake here.*
> 
> And then there is question of *Operationalising DigitalYuan* as well...
> *
> PoBC *is already taking calculated baby-steps in this direction... and due to maturity of *FinTech *and its usage in China... the Chinese are already moving towards digital currency.
> 
> However, *DigitalYuan *is more to do with *Trading *than local usage...the process already started with a few commodity sellers accepting it through secure *BlockChain*.
> 
> *The US Senate passing Bills for HongKong, Xinjiang or Tibet* ... is *ContextCreation *for the *ColdWar3.0* than anything else... one wonders...why the *PakKashmiris*, who are as muslim as *Xinjiang *..*never get this much love from the CombinedWest. *
> 
> *With new DalaiLama game afoot*... *Tibet will again be target...and as in the past ... India will be the stagging ground.*
> 
> Both China and the US had been wooing India to their orbit for at least 2 decades... and all this time India has been conciously moving towards the *US led CombinedWest*... the process is now formal with *StrategicAgreements *between the Quad and India.
> 
> *Sino-Iranian 25yrs Strategic Framework.*
> 
> *$3-4Trillion of minerals in Afghanistan.*
> 
> *CheapOil. KhooniVirus.*
> 
> China the Biggest Consumper of Oil- GCC trading and defence cooperation.... *ThridActorDynamics!*
> 
> *Turish Central Back in on Yuan!!!*
> 
> *Timing. Timing. Timing.*
> 
> *IndianGov blocked the Chinese investments* during the *KhooniVirus *lockdowns.
> The Indians have started to block the Chinese telcos and 5G ... joined the Quad narrative.
> 
> Infact, the *ModiRegime came out of the closet with 5thAug19*... and afterwards publishing new maps with *AksaiChin *as Indian... and of course, the rhetoric of *TwoFrontWar* and taking back *AJK/GB and AksaiChin.*
> 
> *India's concerted efforts against the BRI *and trying to join up with Japan to have a counter to it... yes, only rhetorical...given the lack of Industrial base or capital.
> 
> *ModiRegime*'s joinning the *antiChina *choir regarding *KhooniVirus *and trying to put China under pressure...nay, lay the entire blame on China for the pandemic... didn't go unnoticed either.
> 
> *If we look at the map of Eurasia things speak for themselves! *
> 
> *The Value of Sikkim *and *SouthTibet *doesnt need to much explanation... the *IndianOccupiedLadakh *is important in more ways than one...
> 
> China needs now a *NewChineseGreatWall *with India... and *the PRC cann't keep waiting*... because the *trouble-making potential of India will grow with time*... and then current *Containment of India *would become more difficult... hence, the move to establish certain *Dynamcis*.
> 
> *War.*
> 
> 
> *What is going to be net cost of the War?*
> *What is going to be the net cost after the War?*
> *What does Victory look like?*
> *Can the Victory open up NextSteppingStones?*
> *Can India truly boycott China economically?*
> *Can China live without trade with India?*
> 
> *War. *
> 
> One senses that things need to come to a *Certainty *sooner than later in this 'stand-off' ... simply, because, *if they don't settle now then next round is going to be very costly for both sides... in multiple layers. *
> 
> Naturally, China would like to win the War without Fighting...who wouldn't.
> 
> And equally India would like to keep its image intact..without fighting.
> 
> However, the *NewChineseStatusQuo *in *Liberated parts of Ladakh *appears to have staying power..unless, the Indians are willing to change it by force... that means *Can of Worms for Indians.*
> 
> I am not military man... and look things from *MetaLevel*..where miltaries are just instruements...be it fighters or tanks... just *PolicyInstruements*....
> 
> For now one sees that *China *is applying the *GreatSerpentStrategy*.... moving all along *LAC*...including the *CeaseFireLine2 *... *the Indians haven't worked out yet where is the Tail of the Serpent and where is its Head...and the Serpent is moving*... *strangling Indians slowly... *
> 
> Will the *SerpentStrategy *do the *Shapeshifting *and become *Dragon Breathing Fire*... is only in the hands of Indians...
> 
> Perhaps, it is safe to say that the *PLA *has put the Indians in a position of not many options.
> 
> *Either Fight Or Accept.*
> 
> As I said earlier.... one sense's that *ModiRegime will rather be Victim and play it hard*... *than be seen as Whimp and fizzile out.*
> 
> It has obvious conseqences for *Pakistan *and *PakKashmiris*... so far, we have been in *WaitingMode*... not a bad strategy at this point in time.
> 
> The Question that arises is... what will we do when there is Shooting...?
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @Blacklight @Ace of Spades @Chinese-Dragon @siegecrossbow @Shotgunner51 @PakSword @PanzerKiel @jaibi @Slav Defence @WebMaster @RescueRanger @masterchief_mirza @StormBreaker @BHarwana


It sounds to me like the Chinese will carry on capturing their objectives either until they have taken everything they want or the Indians decide to react, in which case a full fledged ear could be the result.
I think the Chinese are bent on the first scenario and are fully prepared for the second scenario, the question is what and when, if any, the Indian response will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIA Mole

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Chinese SNIPERS waiting for their Prey.!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276198487609278465*




More like exterminating vermin. No one would want to touch indians that didn't have modern amenities for like half a year.


----------



## lonelyman

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> At this rate, by the end of next week, india will be claiming they have killed 576 Chinese soldiers............



these desperate RSS bharats will win the war on the internet for modi master

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

lonelyman said:


> these desperate RSS bharats will win the war on the internet for modi master


Where are the PLA leaked pic/video of clash ?


----------



## Han Patriot

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25



> .
> *Chinese delayed handing over of more than 50 wounded Indian troops after the fierce Galwan clash. Here is an exclusive account with inside details of how 10 Indian Army men were held by the Chinese for three days.*



They claimed China captured 50, the remaining 10 were the last batch of release with officers. They also said India captured around a dozen.

Mods, please change title to 50 captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Because cowardice is in their blood, will commit suicides with fear rather than fight like a Lion.
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Indian military appears to suffer from bad morale ... may prove costly should a hot war erupt. Forget the technology involved, the human factor (aka morale) is integral to success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

Damn thats lokks like the first authentic video Indians besting up the chinos.

Wheres the video shot by the chinese in this incidence?

Anybody have that link,,? Would he fun to watch from that perspective


----------



## Figaro

Rajputana_ said:


> Damn thats lokks like the first authentic video Indians besting up the chinos.
> 
> Wheres the video shot by the chinese in this incidence?
> 
> Anybody have that link,,? Would he fun to watch from that perspective


I really don't see any beat ups of the Chinese or any beat ups at all for the matter. Just looks like some jostling we've seen for a very long time as well as several punches being thrown. I doubt this has anything to do with the June 15th incident though given it was shot in broad daylight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Rajputana_ said:


> Damn thats lokks like the first authentic video Indians besting up the chinos.
> 
> Wheres the video shot by the chinese in this incidence?
> 
> Anybody have that link,,? Would he fun to watch from that perspective


That is why they say Indians HAVE NO SHAME.

These COWARDLY Indians are BRAVE only when in numbers or when MOB LYNCHING A SINGLE Chinese soldier.
Good that the Chinese are showing them their place.
No more SISSY PUSH PUSH with these POOR MUSCLE MASS INDIAN BULLIES.

https://www.thebetterindia.com/154175/indians-poor-muscle-healthy-physique/
*70% Indians Poor in Muscle Mass*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajputana_

Figaro said:


> I really don't see any beat ups of the Chinese or any beat ups at all for the matter. Just looks like some jostling we've seen for a very long time as well as several punches being thrown. I doubt this has anything to do with the June 15th incident though given it was shot in broad daylight.


Watch again, 1.25 beat up by the indian to the short chinese, and then the taunting at the swollen face to the shirt chiniese, taunting for the chinese at 4.15.
, i mean the guys face is swollen from the punches.

Now thats what I call a beat down in the himalyas 



sinait said:


> That is why they say Indians HAVE NO SHAME.
> 
> These COWARDLY Indians are BRAVE only when in numbers or when MOB LYNCHING A SINGLE Chinese soldier.
> Good that the Chinese are showing them their place.
> No more SISSY PUSH PUSH with these POOR MUSCLE MASS INDIAN BULLIES.
> 
> https://www.thebetterindia.com/154175/indians-poor-muscle-healthy-physique/
> *70% Indians Poor in Muscle Mass*
> .



So you after having the biggest population and 2nd biggest economy still get punched in the face, pretty bad to be cornered by indians after all that is shameful to say the least.

No point taking chinese seriously now lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Rajputana_ said:


> Watch again, 1.25 beat up by the indian to the short chinese, and then the taunting at the swollen face to the shirt chiniese, taunting for the chinese at 4.15.
> , i mean the guys face is swollen from the punches.
> 
> Now thats what I call a beat down in the himalyas
> 
> 
> 
> So you after having the biggest population and 2nd biggest economy still get punched in the face, pretty bad to be cornered by indians after all that is shameful to say the least.
> 
> No point taking chinese seriously now lol.


So three or four Indian soldiers ganged up on one Chinese soldiers and struck him? He still didn't fall down and kept fighting back, pretty aggressively I might add. I think the Indians should learn from him instead of hastily retreating when facing a superior force like what happened on June 15. From what I observe, the Indians fight very aggressively when they have an overwhelming numbers advantage and when they themselves are outnumbered, they just flee rather than fight, which led to probably the most embarrassing incident for the Indian army since 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

Figaro said:


> So three or four Indian soldiers ganged up on one Chinese soldiers and struck him? He still didn't fall down and kept fighting back, pretty aggressively I might add. I think the Indians should learn from him instead of hastily retreating when facing a superior force like what happened on June 15. From what I observe, the Indians fight very aggressively when they have an overwhelming numbers advantage and when they themselves are outnumbered, they just flee rather than fight.



I think the chinese should release some videos proving not getting beaten up


Where are the icbms and j20s when yours guys are gettung punched 8n the face in your territory


----------



## sinait

Rajputana_ said:


> Watch again, 1.25 beat up by the indian to the short chinese, and then the taunting at the swollen face to the shirt chiniese, taunting for the chinese at 4.15.
> , i mean the guys face is swollen from the punches.
> 
> Now thats what I call a beat down in the himalyas


*YOU REALLY ARE SHAMELESS*.

Yeah, Indians are BRAVE when ganging up on others.
In a fair fight, they TURN TAIL and run or SURRENDER.

The Chinese fight on even when vastly OUTNUMBERED.
That is courage to you.
Now you know why the Chinese beat the shit out of Indians.

India cannot even beat much smaller Pakistan in a fair fight EXCEPT when they SHAMELESSLY took advantage of the civil war in former East Pakistan.
China will show these SISSY POOR MUSCLE MASS INDIANS their place.
https://www.thebetterindia.com/154175/indians-poor-muscle-healthy-physique/
*70% Indians Poor in Muscle Mass*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Figaro said:


> So three or four Indian soldiers ganged up on one Chinese soldiers and struck him? He still didn't fall down and kept fighting back, pretty aggressively I might add. I think the Indians should learn from him instead of hastily retreating when facing a superior force like what happened on June 15. From what I observe, the Indians fight very aggressively when they have an overwhelming numbers advantage and when they themselves are outnumbered, they just flee rather than fight.


Yes, Bro. Our soldiers still scold indians like scold their sons, and indians still have to put a begging face, despite every PLA soldier has to take on 5 indians (4 vs 20 here),... indians are really nothing in the eyes of PLA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

sinait said:


> Yeah, Indians are BRAVE when ganging up on others.
> In a fair fight, they TURN TAIL and run or SURRENDER.
> 
> The Chinese fight on even when vastly OUTNUMBERED.
> That is courage to you.
> Now you know why the Chinese beat the shit out of Indians.
> 
> India cannot even beat much smaller Pakistan in a fair fight EXCEPT when they SHAMELESSLY took advantage of the civil war in former East Pakistan.
> China will show these SISSY POOR MUSCLE MASS INDIANS their place.
> https://www.thebetterindia.com/154175/indians-poor-muscle-healthy-physique/
> *70% Indians Poor in Muscle Mass*
> .


He is deluded. The Indians only put up a fight when they vastly outnumber someone. On equal terms or when they are outnumbered, they run away. Perhaps the Indian army should look into how to conduct a proper and orderly retreat considering their last retreat lead to 20 to 50 deaths and 60 of their soldiers getting captured. How the Indian army fled on the night of the confrontation with the Chinese is how a group of no good street thugs would flee upon the sight of law enforcement.



Rajputana_ said:


> Watch again, 1.25 beat up by the indian to the short chinese, and then the taunting at the swollen face to the shirt chiniese, taunting for the chinese at 4.15.
> , i mean the guys face is swollen from the punches.


I'm sorry but if these "short" Chinese can take on much taller Indian soldiers, imagine what would happen if the Indians met tall Chinese soldiers, of which there are plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

sinait said:


> Yeah, Indians are BRAVE when ganging up on others.
> In a fair fight, they TURN TAIL and run or SURRENDER.





Kai Liu said:


> Yes, Bro. Our soldiers still scold indians like scold their sons, despite every PLA soldier has to take on 5 indians (4 vs 20 here)... indians are really nothing in the eyes of PLA...





Figaro said:


> He is deluded. The Indians only put up a fight when they vastly outnumber someone



So we all avreevthe Indians ganged up and beatvthe chinese weaklings.

So much for fighting the *白皮. Cnt even handle the weak indians .*


----------



## Kai Liu

Rajputana_ said:


> So we all avreevthe Indians ganged up and beatvthe chinese weaklings.
> So much for fighting the *白皮. Cnt even handle the weak indians .*


*Sure: weak indians*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

Figaro said:


> He is deluded. The Indians only put up a fight when they vastly outnumber someone. On equal terms or when they are outnumbered, they run away. Perhaps the Indian army should look into how to conduct a proper and orderly retreat considering their last retreat lead to 20 to 50 deaths and 60 of their soldiers getting captured. How the Indian army fled on the night of the confrontation with the Chinese is how a group of no good street thugs would flee upon the sight of law enforcement.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if these "short" Chinese can take on much taller Indian soldiers, imagine what would happen if the Indians met tall Chinese soldiers, of which there are plenty.


The Indians would have surrendered en mass just like in June 15



Rajputana_ said:


> So we all avreevthe Indians ganged up and beatvthe chinese weaklings.
> 
> So much for fighting the *白皮. Cnt even handle the weak indians .*


Why aren’t Indians capable of fighting one on one?


----------



## GamoAccu

Rajputana_ said:


> So we all avreevthe Indians ganged up and beatvthe chinese weaklings.
> 
> So much for fighting the *白皮. Cnt even handle the weak indians .*


Here is the full video in horizontal view. Indians also desperately edited this video shorter to make as if the Chinese side didn't fight back. 1 Chinese soldier fights 3 Indian soldiers, 1 Chinese soldier fights 4 Indian soldiers. Despite outnumbered the Chinese soldiers fought back. Let's hope this video can boost your morale after suffering a humiliation week of 23 dead Indian soldiers, 60 captured, 50 released a day later and 10 released 3 days later.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275012120346685441

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Han Patriot said:


> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25
> 
> 
> 
> They claimed China captured 50, the remaining 10 were the last batch of release with officers. They also said India captured around a dozen.
> 
> Mods, please change title to 50 captured.


Wasn't there 60 captured?


----------



## Dungeness

Rajputana_ said:


> Damn thats lokks like the first authentic video Indians besting up the chinos.
> 
> Wheres the video shot by the chinese in this incidence?
> 
> Anybody have that link,,? Would he fun to watch from that perspective



Chinese never resort to such low blow approaches. All recently surfaced video clips about fist fighting were uploaded by Indians to arouse and satisfy their masses who have been suffering the humiliation handed by China for 58 years. 

If Chinese do decide to release some films or photos, they will look like this: *to record history*:






or this: *to respond to Indian taunting*:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Dungeness said:


> Chinese never resort to such low blow approaches. All recently surfaced video clips about fist fighting were uploaded by Indians to arouse and satisfy their masses who have been suffering the humiliation handed by China for 58 years.
> 
> If Chinese do decide to release some films or photos, they will look like this: *to record history*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this: *to respond in Indian taunting*:


I'm sure China is using the videos of the June 15th incident as leverage ... once Chinese-Indian relations become worse I'm sure they'll release footage and more pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> Wasn't there 60 captured?



https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25

Both sides desperately tried to identify their soldiers in the darkness. By the next morning, Indians had handed over close to a dozen Chinese troops to China.

According to some accounts, an injured Colonel, who was in Indian custody, was among those returned by India to the Chinese without any delay.

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...killed-ladakh-army-faceoff-1689859-2020-06-17
Pick and choose whatever suits you.


----------



## GamoAccu

Dungeness said:


> Chinese never resort to such low blow approaches. All recently surfaced video clips about fist fighting were uploaded by Indians to arouse and satisfy their masses who have been suffering the humiliation handed by China for 58 years.
> 
> If Chinese do decide to release some films or photos, they will look like this: *to record history*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this: *to respond to Indian taunting*:


You forgot this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25
> 
> Both sides desperately tried to identify their soldiers in the darkness. By the next morning, Indians had handed over close to a dozen Chinese troops to China.
> 
> According to some accounts, an injured Colonel, who was in Indian custody, was among those returned by India to the Chinese without any delay.
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...killed-ladakh-army-faceoff-1689859-2020-06-17
> Pick and choose whatever suits you.


Really interesting ... then why didn't the Indian government make a mention of returning the captured Chinese soldiers when they mentioned that the Chinese returned their own captured soldiers? I am very confused.



GamoAccu said:


> You forgot this one.
> View attachment 644748


So much for the Indian claims of the 1967 victory LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

GamoAccu said:


> You forgot this one.
> View attachment 644748



Exact the one I have been looking for! Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> Really interesting ... then why didn't the Indian government make a mention of returning the captured Chinese soldiers when they mentioned that the Chinese returned their own captured soldiers? I am very confused.
> 
> 
> So much for the Indian claims of the 1967 victory LOL



Look at muscle mass of this chinese.


----------



## sinait

Rajputana_ said:


> So we all avreevthe Indians ganged up and beatvthe chinese weaklings.
> 
> So much for fighting the *白皮. Cnt even handle the weak indians .*





j20611 said:


> The Indians would have surrendered en mass just like in June 15
> 
> Why aren’t Indians capable of fighting one on one?


Of course, even with advantage of size and height, 
these COWARDLY WEAK SISSY LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIANS need to fight 5 to 1.

*One on One, they will RUN OR SURRENDER*.



> *Cnt even handle the weak indians .*


Check what happened to your *PATHETIC LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIAN ARMY* on June 15 clash.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
*Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> View attachment 644750
> 
> 
> Look at muscle mass of this chinese.


That photo is from the Korean war not 1967. 
https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows

The desperately Indians are photoshopping photos and editing videos because of too much humiliations.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SuperStar20

sinait said:


> Of course, even with advantage of size and height,
> these COWARDLY WEAK SISSY LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIANS need to fight 5 to 1.
> 
> *One on One, they will RUN OR SURRENDER*.
> 
> 
> Check what happened to your *PATHETIC LOW MUSCLE MASS INDIAN ARMY* on June 15 clash.
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/heal...sease-prone/story-SOmBQQqvqUwGC05wSLATrJ.html
> *Low muscle mass makes Indians disease prone *
> .







He looks very strong and muscular. Not sure what happened to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276304148233809921


----------



## grey boy 2

GamoAccu said:


> That photo is from the Korean war not 1967.
> https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
> 
> The desperately Indians are photoshopping photos and editing videos because of too much humiliations.


Great catch bro, Indians are shameless loser as always

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> That photo is from the Korean war not 1967.
> https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
> 
> The desperately Indians are photoshopping photos and editing videos because of too much humiliations.


Whatever but you can't deny that the crying solider is chinese


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> View attachment 644759
> 
> He looks very strong and muscular. Not sure what happened to him.


What about this photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> Great catch bro, Indians are shameless loser as always


Does not matter, All I can see crying chinese solider.


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Whatever but you can't deny that the crying solider is chinese


If you want to see crying soldiers then there is a bunch of Indian soldiers crying videos. Your Indian soldier crying about his phone taken away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20611

SuperStar20 said:


> Does not matter, All I can see crying chinese solider.


Why can’t you guys win wars instead of resorting to photoshop victories and making stories up like killing 100+ enemies and shooting down F 16s. I’m sure if you stopped jumping cattle and improve your fighting capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sinait

SuperStar20 said:


> View attachment 644759
> 
> He looks very strong and muscular. Not sure what happened to him.


Haha, *VERY SILLY*.
No wonder IQ 82.
LOW MUSCLE MASS means Indians have a lot of fat, not enough lean skeletal muscle.
That is why you see a lot of Indians have breasts that can jiggle like women, haha.
What you think are muscles in Indians are actually FAT.
You might as well say women have HUGE CHEST MUSCLES, hahaha.
*YOU ARE FUNNY*.

https://www.thebetterindia.com/154175/indians-poor-muscle-healthy-physique/
*70% Indians Poor in Muscle Mass*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> Whatever but you can't deny that the crying solider is chinese





Of cos its does not matter to shameless liar like you, lying is in you DN's blood 
Nothing is more pathetic than your army boys "Pays FIRST Homeage to your 4,000 plus dead soldiers after 50 yrs"
Why?  you tell me lol





https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...a.k-antony-indian-air-force-119190-2012-10-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mighty Lion

masterchief_mirza said:


> Indian twitterati are literally placing their soldiers in inaccessible ledges and crevasses.


For the world's best mountain warfare army (Indian army) this is nothing. Remember we captured Point 5770 which was for more impregnable with near vertical face from Pak army in Siachen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

SuperStar20 said:


> Whatever but you can't deny that the crying solider is chinese


*SHAMELESS INDIANS* with their photoshopping to hide their *IGNOMINIOUS DISGRACE* from utter defeat at the hands of the Chinese.

This Chinese Korean War Pow, cannot hide his JOY of returning to his beloved motherland.
*Yeah, only INDIAN POWs well fed by the Chinese are still FAT AND HAPPY*.

https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
Two Indian soldiers carrying a weeping Chinese POW to the exchange point in Panmunjom, North Korea, for return to the Communists after the Korean War in the early fall of 1953. He was among 65 Chinese soldiers who asked to be repatriated to their homeland.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rajputana_

is there any chinese government or media statement out about the casualties yet.

The official newspapers are not even mentioning this incidence. 

Gag order in place?


----------



## Clutch




----------



## fallstuff

Its just awful folks are fighting over piece of barren land that has no use other than strategic military posture. This does not help either of the country an iota. Only creates opportunity for third parties.


----------



## Rajputana_

fallstuff said:


> Its just awful folks are fighting over piece of barren land that has no use other than strategic military posture. This does not help either of the country an iota. Only creates opportunity for third parties.



It does help the minions making noise.

Per independent reports peace has been established between Indo China, but the dogs still need the bones I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Guys,

Indians Chinese Pakistanis can we please don't resort to name calling and shit like that. Please analyse facts. INDIATODAY claims 50 captured by Chinese and they capture around a dozen. This is from Indian source. The scale of the defeat is bigger than I Imagined.



SuperStar20 said:


> View attachment 644759
> 
> He looks very strong and muscular. Not sure what happened to him.


Bro, he seems well uilt but underfed. Please don't post fake pics anymore, it's from Korean war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GamoAccu

Han Patriot said:


> Guys,
> 
> Indians Chinese Pakistanis can we please don't resort to name calling and shit like that. Please analyse facts. INDIATODAY claims 50 captured by Chinese and they capture around a dozen. This is from Indian source. The scale of the defeat is bigger than I Imagined.
> 
> 
> Bro, he seems well uilt but underfed. Please don't post fake pics anymore, it's from Korean war.


The article said 50 Indian soldiers were released a day later and the other 10 were released 3 days later. It is 60 total.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

GamoAccu said:


> The article said 50 Indian soldiers were released a day later and the other 10 were released 3 days later. It is 60 total.


Ooops sorry, so 60 in total according from INDIATODAY. Can someone change the title?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> Of cos its does not matter to shameless liar like you, lying is in you DN's blood
> Nothing is more pathetic than your army boys "Pays FIRST Homeage to your 4,000 plus dead soldiers after 50 yrs"
> Why?  you tell me lol
> View attachment 644770
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...a.k-antony-indian-air-force-119190-2012-10-20


Well we don't hide the soliders died defending our nation.


----------



## The Indian Hawk

India on Thursday squarely blamed China for the standoff along the Line of Actual Control (LAC), saying Beijing had massed troops along the disputed frontier since May, violated a recent understanding to disengage in Ladakh’s Galwan Valley and disregarded all mutually agreed norms for border patrols.

*India rejects as untenable Chinese claim on Ladakh’s Galwan valley*


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> Well we don't hide the soliders died defending our nation.


OK LIAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

sinait said:


> *SHAMELESS INDIANS* with their photoshopping to hide their *IGNOMINIOUS DISGRACE* from utter defeat at the hands of the Chinese.
> 
> This Chinese Korean War Pow, cannot hide his JOY of returning to his beloved motherland.
> *Yeah, only INDIAN POWs well fed by the Chinese are still FAT AND HAPPY*.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
> Two Indian soldiers carrying a weeping Chinese POW to the exchange point in Panmunjom, North Korea, for return to the Communists after the Korean War in the early fall of 1953. He was among 65 Chinese soldiers who asked to be repatriated to their homeland.
> .


Do you see who are carrying that crying solider. They are Indians. 

Can you stop comparing the shit muscle mass and other idiotic stuff. Military people are brave(regardless of country) and needs special courage to join. They are fighting/defending their country whatever available resource with them. Stop mocking them. If you see sino-japanse war pic. Those are really moving pics. That means chinese are week?


----------



## sinait

The Indian Hawk said:


> India on Thursday squarely blamed China for the standoff along the Line of Actual Control (LAC), saying Beijing had massed troops along the disputed frontier since May, violated a recent understanding to disengage in Ladakh’s Galwan Valley and disregarded all mutually agreed norms for border patrols.
> 
> *India rejects as untenable Chinese claim on Ladakh’s Galwan valley*


What is Indian waiting for, let the fireworks begin.
Don't just keep RUNNING THE MOUTH, do something
*INDIA TOO COWARD TO ACT ON IT*?

Most likely.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> OK LIAR


ok how many died in 1967 conflict with India?


----------



## faithfulguy

SuperStar20 said:


> ok how many died in 1967 conflict with India?



that depends on when you look at the Wikipedia page.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## sinait

SuperStar20 said:


> Do you see who are carrying that crying solider. They are Indians.
> 
> Can you stop comparing the shit muscle mass and other idiotic stuff. Military people are brave(regardless of country) and needs special courage to join. They are fighting/defending their country whatever available resource with them. Stop mocking them. If you see sino-japanse war pic. Those are really moving pics. That means chinese are week?


SURE, Indians very brave when with GANG under UNITED NATIONS.
Indians very brave when GANG UP with BIG DADDY the USA.
We know SHAMELESS India got no balls, only gang up on China with 16 nations in Korean War.

*One on One, INDIA KO*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> ok how many died in 1967 conflict with India?









https://www.hindustantimes.com/anal...-with-china/story-18fruUXxACqdj6Efsn5AsN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

faithfulguy said:


> that depends on when you look at the Wikipedia page.


so no number from CCP or PLA? you have to depend on wikipedia.



GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 644780
> 
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/anal...-with-china/story-18fruUXxACqdj6Efsn5AsN.html


What are they hiding? Fallen solider at least needs recognization and respect.



sinait said:


> SURE, Indians very brave when with GANG under UNITED NATIONS.
> Indians very brave when GANG UP with BIG DADDY the USA.
> We know SHAMELESS India got no balls, only gang up on China with 16 nations in Korean War.
> 
> *One on One, INDIA KO*.
> .


Keep your fcuking muscle mass with you. I see here every chinese at most 5ft and 100lb.


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> ok how many died in 1967 conflict with India?



Oh, Original "10" but has been growing to "400" on a 10 years span and still counting from Indian wikki master editers
Boy oh boy, when i first heard about this so-called incident back in 2009, the time i joined this forum
Indians claimed a victory of "10" Chinese soldiers killed in this one day episode with BR and Wikki as sources
Now the so-called Chinese casualties sky rocketed to "400"???? makes me wondering if this Indians feels good "BORDER WAR" may never has ended





*
On the 1st October 1967, almost exactly five years after the Sino-Indian War, the Chola Incident occurred. This one-day skirmish stemmed from PLA troops crossing the McMahon Line into the province of Sikkim,** resulting in ten Chinese and four Indian deaths.happy now???*
https://historysshadow.wordpress.com/tag/chola-incident/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> Oh, Original "10" but has been growing to "400" on a 10 years span and still counting from Indian wikki master editers
> Boy oh boy, when i first heard about this so-called incident back in 2009, the time i joined this forum
> Indians claimed a victory of "10" Chinese soldiers killed in this one day episode with BR and Wikki as sources
> Now the so-called Chinese casualties sky rocketed to "400"???? makes me wondering if this Indians feels good "BORDER WAR" may never has ended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> On the 1st October 1967, almost exactly five years after the Sino-Indian War, the Chola Incident occurred. This one-day skirmish stemmed from PLA troops crossing the McMahon Line into the province of Sikkim,** resulting in ten Chinese and four Indian deaths.happy now???*
> https://historysshadow.wordpress.com/tag/chola-incident/


When is wordpress official website of CCP or PLA. Don't be fool around here.


----------



## grey boy 2

SuperStar20 said:


> When is wordpress official website of CCP or PLA. Don't be fool around here.


"TRUTH HURT" i understand
let the readers to make their own judgement who's the "Real Fool" here, shall we?
NOW go and practice your "National Sport" which is "rape" somewhere else, you ain't worth my breath period








https://historysshadow.wordpress.com/tag/chola-incident/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Modi...army now have free hand...what where is the fireworks?

Big words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

grey boy 2 said:


> "TRUTH HURT" i understand
> let the readers to make their own judgement who's the "Real Fool" here, shall we?
> NOW go and practice your "National Sport" which is "rape" somewhere else, you ain't worth my breath period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644787
> 
> https://historysshadow.wordpress.com/tag/chola-incident/


Yes, truth hurts. That is the reason, CCP blocks internet access to the people. They keep everyone delusional state.


----------



## Amaa'n

Title Can't be changed, 50 were handed over same day & they are injured ones , hospitalized ...
10 were held captives for next 3 days..
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

GamoAccu said:


> That photo is from the Korean war not 1967.
> https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
> 
> The desperately Indians are photoshopping photos and editing videos because of too much humiliations.




Dishonesty is "hardwired" in this country's DNA, from their governments to masses. What these keyboard warriors are doing is just reinforcing the notion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lonelyman said:


> these desperate RSS bharats will win the war on the internet for modi master







They already have............

The only thing left to do now is to make a 3 hours long low IQ, retarded and delusional bollywood film about the whole event.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097







PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> They already have............
> 
> The only thing left to do now is to make a 3 hours long low IQ, retarded and delusional bollywood film about the whole event.......




You have to admit it's a very cost effective way to brainwash Indians though. Indians learn their history through Bollywood movies, and that's how they become delusional, barring few thinking Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097


This is pure gold ... finally this godly meme has been applied to an actual military situation. Really does the scene justice


----------



## Clutch

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097


Ha ha.. that was awesome


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dungeness said:


> You have to admit it's a very cost effective way to brainwash Indians though. Indians learn their history through Bollywood movies, and that's how they become delusional, barring few thinking Indians.






It certainly does the trick for them.


----------



## hussain0216

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097



OMG this is brilliant


----------



## Vanguard One

Fresh satellite images show structures built at the site of a deadly conflict between India and China.

Fresh satellite images suggest China is making a move at the Himalayan site where a border clash left 20 Indian troops dead earlier this month.

The images, dated June 22, show bunkers, tents and storage units for military hardware where there had previously been none.

The incident occurred during a "de-escalation process" in the Galwan Valley in the disputed Aksai Chin-Ladakh area, where a large troop build-up has reportedly been taking place for weeks on both sides of the border.





Fresh satellite images show structures built at the site of a deadly conflict between India and China. (Maxar)

Thousands of soldiers on both sides have been facing off for more than a month, however tensions have been mounting between the two Asian giants over the land since 1975.

*What the fresh images show*

Ajai Shukla, a leading defence analyst from India says the images show a large Chinese camp in the Galwan Valley, 1.5km into the Indian side of the border.

The satellite images were captured by Maxar, a space technology company on June 22.

Local media in India claim the gradual build up has been occurring since June 15.
Satellite images captured in May show no tents, bunkers or equipment in the region, prior to the killing on the soldiers.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had previously downplayed the incident in the Galwan Valley, denying there had been Chinese incursion into the Indian side of the border.





Satellite images showed the same area clear before the deadly clash. (Maxar)

But India's Foreign Minister said earlier that China "was seeking to erect a structure in Galwan Valley on our side of the LAC (Line of Actual Control)".

On the other side, China says Indian forces have been carrying out "provocative attacks" on its troops for months.

"China has lodged strong protest and representation with the India side, and we once again we solemnly ask the India side to follow our consensus and strictly regulate its front line troops and do not cross the line and do not stir up troubles or take unilateral moves that may complicate matters," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said last week.





Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, left, and Chinese President Xi Jinping. (AP/AAP)

EXPLAINED: What's behind China and India's long-running Himalayas dispute?

"We both agreed to resolve this issue through dialogue and consolation and make efforts for easing the situation and upholding peace and tranquility in the border area."

Loss of life would be the first time there have been any casualties along the disputed border for over four decades, said Happymon Jacob, an associate professor and political analyst at Delhi's Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru University.

"We have not had casualties on the LAC for at least 45 years," he said.

"This is perhaps a gamechanger. This is perhaps the beginning of the end of the rapport that India has enjoyed with China for 45 years."

https://www.9news.com.au/world/galw...conflict/0a23fe44-d4a5-4a1c-b9ae-e852a3766d89


----------



## Han Patriot

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Title Can't be changed, 50 were handed over same day & they are injured ones , hospitalized ...
> 10 were held captives for next 3 days..
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...y-galwan-details-exclusive-1692526-2020-06-25


 No claims of 40 killed by Indiatoday recently. 



> .In all, 20 Indians were killed in action. Some accounts from the ground say there were several deaths on the Chinese side, but China is yet to give an official number.





hussain0216 said:


> OMG this is brilliant


Epic shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yousafzai_M

Clutch said:


>


Haha awesome!


----------



## eldamar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276410257388924928





*i bet human piss's gonna taste better than cow piss- with a refreshing flavor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*On a lighter note present Standoff bears similarity to this video.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276483640545800193*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> unless the *PRC *is willing to take all the parts highlighted in *RED*... the *Trouble-making by India* will only increase...


*The Sixth Chinese Mechanised Division armed with S400 ADS are very near to Ladakh.








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *The PLA in now entrenched within the Liberated parts of Ladakh*...


*Every passing day PLA is increasing in numbers, the locals in their numbers admitting massive and regular losses in territory.


Mangus Ortus Novem said:



For now the good Indians are playing dead on the Front.

Click to expand...

They have pinned all their hopes on uncle Sam, who is currently more worried about the invasion of Taiwan.


Mangus Ortus Novem said:



IndianOccupied Sikkim, SouthTibet and NorthEast needs liberation... for simple reason that China needs to break free of South/EastChinaSea and have more SeaOpenings...

Click to expand...

This is happening as we speak, Nepal is getting a base and Chinese weapons. BD also buying Subs from China and will switch sides, as Modis India is economically failing.


Mangus Ortus Novem said:



Once the Map is changed, as highlighted in the post, then overall Geostrategic Game changes

Click to expand...

Not only that all India's neighbours will take their respective shares from the spoils. We will reclaim all our Historic and Cultural lands if Allah permits.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajputana_

Them chinese keep saying Indians invaded and started the fight, when will they let the world know how many were killed by Indians?

Thus far, the Chinese military has not released any information about the deceased. As both a former soldier and current media professional, I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India. This is Beijing's goodwill. I believe that the dead have been treated with the highest respect in the military, and that *the information will eventually be reported to society at the right time*, so that heroes can be honored and remembered as they deserve.

Chinas main government newspaper says they cannot release death figures cuz chinese people too weak to handle it...like wtf, china is weird

Its also weird they keep begging for peace than fight back and teach India a lesson.

Probably too scared of EU/US retaliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097



Fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Rajputana_ said:


> Them chinese keep saying Indians invaded and started the fight, when will they let the world know how many were killed by Indians?
> 
> Chinas main government newspaper says they cannot release death figures cuz chinese people too weak to handle it...like wtf, china is weird
> 
> Its also weird they keep begging for peace than fight back and teach India a lesson.
> 
> Probably too scared of *EU/US retaliation*.



I read you.... all i can see is your cry for help

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajputana_

rambro said:


> I read you.... all i can see is your cry for help



Lol you are weird too, go read globaltimes, in real world your sensitivities might get hurt according to ccp.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Rajputana_ said:


> Thus far, the Chinese military has not released any information about the deceased.


*Move on guys you are still stuck in the PAST, meanwhile the PLA has deployed two Mechanised Divisions in Ladakh recently and more to come.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> Timing. Timing.
> 
> *Now it is evident that the good Indians did attack the PLA with knives or whatever inside the PLA emcapment.
> But paid a heavy price.*
> 
> *The PLA in now entrenched within the Liberated parts of Ladakh*...
> 
> However, this is not enough... the entire *IndianOccupied *EasternLadakh needs to be liberated, *ensuring a direct border with Pakistan!*
> 
> *IndianOccupied Sikkim, SouthTibet and NorthEast needs liberation*... for simple reason that China needs to break free of South/EastChinaSea and have more SeaOpenings...
> 
> *For now the good Indians are playing dead on the Front*... and will do everything to decieve the Chinese... hopefully, the PRC doesn't fall into *IndianTrap *again.
> 
> Once the Map is changed, as highlighted in the post, then overall *Geostrategic Game* changes and the *Quading becomes QuackingShop!*
> 
> Now it is upto BraveIndians to prove their worth!
> 
> Mangus


The time is now.
It may be now or never.
The Indians are weak, the Chinese are strong.
It may not be forever thus.
The Indians and their backers have been caught with their pants down.
The iron is red hot, the hammer is raised, now is the time to strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faithfulguy

Dungeness said:


> Dishonesty is "hardwired" in this country's DNA, from their governments to masses. What these keyboard warriors are doing is just reinforcing the notion.



when their country’s history and even existence is a lie, how do you expect them to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276438554265206784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20611

Rajputana_ said:


> Lol you are weird too, go read globaltimes, in real world your sensitivities might get hurt according to ccp.


Well you think cows are attractive so you are definitely more weird


----------



## Rajputana_

j20611 said:


> Well you think cows are attractive so you are definitely more weird



Of course a medium rare steak is super attractive.

Dogs and bats on the other hand , not so much...how about tigers balls, you like that too bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Rajputana_ said:


> Them chinese keep saying Indians invaded and started the fight, when will they let the world know how many were killed by Indians?
> 
> Thus far, the Chinese military has not released any information about the deceased. As both a former soldier and current media professional, I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India. This is Beijing's goodwill. I believe that the dead have been treated with the highest respect in the military, and that *the information will eventually be reported to society at the right time*, so that heroes can be honored and remembered as they deserve.
> 
> Chinas main government newspaper says they cannot release death figures cuz chinese people too weak to handle it...like wtf, china is weird
> 
> Its also weird they keep begging for peace than fight back and teach India a lesson.
> 
> Probably too scared of EU/US retaliation.


Keep lying


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276558886733045760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

eldarlmari said:


> Keep lying


What part is the lie?

Your government run newspaper accepted indians invaded and beat the PLA up.

Or if you have a statement from any other ccp official that tells us the number of deaths?

Oh wait you are Chinese, you cannot ask your government questions, neither the army since it is CCPs private army lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

*https://notesfromtheabyss.blog/2020/06/26/my-own-thoughts-on-the-ladakh-standoff-and-beyond/*

*My own thoughts on the Ladakh Standoff and beyond*
carinfischer Uncategorized June 26, 2020 5 Minutes


Ladakh Standoff: Opportunity Knocking for Pakistan?

Carin I. Fischer

_“US says Pak budget lacks transparency” screams a headline! Then it becomes clear that it is all about targeting CPEC! Clearly the Monroe Doctrine is now alive in a much wider context – from Latin America it now seeks to make the entire world its “sphere of influence!” It won’t work!_

~ Shireen Mazari, June 23, 2020

While the above quote may sound to some as though US Pakistan relations may be heading for yet another nosedive, Pakistan’s Minister’s of Human Rights reaction must be interpreted as evidence of a newly emerging Pakistan, one that is more self-assured, less defensive, and aware of having options that ultimately could lead to a more honest and equitable partnership with the US.

US criticism of Pakistan today no longer focuses on terrorism or other issues used in the past as reasons for declining relations. This is despite India doing its best to keep that focus alive. Today, China has become Enemy Number 1 in Washington, and any current negativity towards Pakistan has to be seen in the context of Pakistan’s close relations with Beijing. Although the US is very aware that Pakistan desires good relations with both countries, the US may increasingly try to pressurize Pakistan to choose between the two. Instead of worrying about this development, Pakistan could and should take advantage of the knowledge of having a reliable friend in China and use it as a bargaining chip with the US which still needs Pakistan’s cooperation in the region for many important national security reasons. In fact, Pakistan should test the US resolve to contain China’s influence at all costs by making clear that it in fact has a choice and, if pushed too far, may have to opt for China completely the way the US seems to have opted for India at the expense of other relationships while in pursuit of continued domination of the Indo Pacific.

Most recently, Washington has linked the current tensions between China and India along the LaC almost exclusively to its larger concern of a more aggressive China being out of control not just in South Asia but elsewhere. Statements have already been made by the administration that it supports India in that current conflict between the two countries. Linking Ladakh to other issues of concern to the US is a misperception also adopted by DC think tanks and voiced by mainstream media and professional journals. This kind of faulty interpretation must be corrected as soon as possible by Pakistan since the violence along the LaC is directly tied to Indian aggression, unilateral actions concerning Kashmir, and overall foreign policy issues of paramount importance to Pakistan in its own neighborhood.

It also presents a much needed opportunity to once again raise awareness about the growing expansionist approach by India in South Asia and how this approach, if further enabled by the US, could lead to dangerous escalations both at the LaC and the LoC. In fact, Pakistan must highlight how at the moment India is at loggerheads with almost all its neighbors who have begun viewing it as a destabilizing country with hegemonic designs. Below are some talking points that could to be used to explain the roots of the current tensions and why it involves Pakistan.

The crisis in Ladakh is not directly linked to a more assertive China in Asia and other parts of the world as the US is claiming. It is a reaction to India’s unilateral actions in Kashmir beginning August 5 of last year, and has its roots in the illegal annexation of not only J & K but also Ladakh and declaring them Union Territories in contravention of UN Resolutions and all existing bilateral agreements.

India has become increasingly shrill about recapturing AJK and GB and how it plans to use covert operations and RAW sponsored dissidents to try to cause chaos in the two regions to advance its designs. This threatening posturing has become of great concern not only for Pakistan but also China because it has heavily invested in CPEC, major dam projects and road and other infrastructure in those areas.

Because of India’s unilateral and illegal actions in JKL, it can no longer be dismissed as simple posturing and there is growing concern by Pakistan and China that India may pursue its stated goals in the future.

In doing so, it has forced China to officially declare itself a fourth stakeholder in the Kashmir Dispute while also no longer feeling bound by past “gentleman agreements” about the exact delimitations of the LaC. Unlike the LoC, these delimitations were always based on perceptions by each country and never agreed upon formally.

Moreover, in an act of cartographic aggression, India is not only including AJK and GB as its own territory but now also showing Aksai Chin as such. Contrary to Indian propaganda accusing Pakistan of having “gifted” Aksai Chin to China, India lost Aksai Chin to China in the 1962 Indo-China war and Nehru consented to the territorial adjustment. Despite this region being nearly uninhabitable and having no resources, it remains strategically extremely important for China as it connects Tibet and Xinjiang. The area is also closely linked to the Karakorum Pass/ Highway which is central to CPEC. In addition it is very close to Siachen and access roads to it. This of course is also part of the dispute between Pakistan and India.

None of these important issues are being highlighted enough in Washington which mistakenly links China’s securing what it has always considered its territory to actions in Hong Kong, Vietnam, and other areas in the Indo Pacific.

Pakistan must play an important role in correcting the misperceptions and expose India for being the actual aggressor in Ladakh and much of South Asia. It also can take advantage to once again highlight the illegal annexation of Kashmir and how the dispute has dangerous repercussions beyond Kashmir Valley.

Importantly since China has used the occasion to put India in its place in a region of much importance to both Pakistan and China, the possibility of false flag operations by India has grown exponentially since it may want to deflect from an embarrassing loss of what it claims to be Indian territory in Ladakh. Since any further potential escalation of a conflict now involving three nuclear powers instead of two, it also presents another opportunity to once again ask for international and mediation for a solution of the dispute.

As explained in the beginning, all of this must be done from a position of strength, since India clearly overreached in total violation of international law and existing conventions. Pakistan must explain the correct context but also stress that the disputed Kashmir and by extension the Ladakh regions lie at the heart of Pakistan’s own foreign policy, and that while China and Pakistan undoubtedly share the same interests there, that shared interest does not extend beyond the region unless pushed by the US to take sides in unrelated areas of conflict. 

Pakistan has been fully cooperating with the desire by the US to strike a successful peace deal in Afghanistan. It will be an important stakeholder in maintaining that peace after the US leaves. Pakistan therefore needs to fully appreciate its value for the US which goes much beyond minor concessions or occasional financial rewards. By allowing India’s aggression to continue in Pakistan’s closest neighborhood, Pakistan is most directly affected by a growing US India strategic partnership that is primarily based on containing China elsewhere. Since the US does not seem to desire a complete break with Pakistan, Pakistan should feel more confident in its dealings with the US and not only react but demand that the US strike a better balance in the region for the security of everybody concerned. This would start by recognizing India’s designs and helping curb its aggressive behavior.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE




----------



## j20611

Rajputana_ said:


> Of course a medium rare steak is super attractive.
> 
> Dogs and bats on the other hand , not so much...how about tigers balls, you like that too bro?


Looks like you’re going to be lynched by your Hindoo buddies for liking steak that’s your guys god and sometimes wife


----------



## Dungeness

Rajputana_ said:


> Them chinese keep saying Indians invaded and started the fight, *when will they let the world know how many were killed by Indians?*



Be very careful about what you wish for. If Chinese decide to release their casualty numbers and ramp up their propaganda today, *Sino-India Border War 2.0* may start next week. If you don't want to see a Chinese onslaught，keep your finger crossed and pray for Chinese not releasing them. 

It would be the first time in its history, that PLA is the one owning the advantage of superior fire power, and I am curious how it would perform with all its new toys though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



This is actually quite unfortunate , seeing how the relation between the two countries could have been much better, China has endured India for more than 50 years, border disputes is a normal thing , many countries have disputes but not all of them clash whenever a politician wants to get popular support, yet that is exactly what India has been doing since several decades ago, whenever an Indian pm would want to distract the population's attention away from domestic issues he would start trouble at the border since he knows China focuses on economic development & doesn't want India to jump completely in America's lap, however the Chinese has had enough, they decided to show India that there will consequences regardless of India position in regards to expanding relations with the US.

Personally I do believe that while the battle between Indians & Chinese here on internet forums is heating up, it seems that the situation on the ground is calming down, some soldiers are moving here & there and changing positions but there hasn't been any major clash since Galwan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

Rajputana_ said:


> What part is the lie?
> 
> Your government run newspaper accepted indians invaded and beat the PLA up.
> 
> Or if you have a statement from any other ccp official that tells us the number of deaths?
> 
> Oh wait you are Chinese, you cannot ask your government questions, neither the army since it is CCPs private army lol.


keep lying.

would rather trust a venomous snake than to believe what an indian say







also, the CCP is a 'private army' that gained land at India's expense. because of them, the LAC shifts only ever westwards, never the other way round. people of the 3rd rate can only keep telling lies.

thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

eldarlmari said:


> the LAC shifts only ever westwards, never the other way round.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276359102487121925


----------



## eldamar

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276359102487121925


i contributed to the thread on this already: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...indo-tibet-border.672917/page-4#post-12477872


----------



## fallstuff

Sounds like all hell is breaking lose.


----------



## Figaro

GamoAccu said:


> That photo is from the Korean war not 1967.
> https://www.history.com/news/korean-war-peace-treaty-pows
> 
> The desperately Indians are photoshopping photos and editing videos because of too much humiliations.


LOL epic fail from @SuperStar20 ... even the caption reads :
"_Two Indian soldiers carrying a weeping Chinese POW to the exchange point in Panmunjom, North Korea, for return to the Communists after the Korean War in the early fall of 1953. *He was among 65 Chinese soldiers who asked to be repatriated to their homeland.*_"

So not only was this a completely different conflict, the soldier in question actually wanted to be repatriated to China, not that he was being forced to go back to China as @SuperStar20 suggested

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276366859735044097

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

If the US makes Pakistan choose between China and the US, Pakistan can only side with China. Siding with the US would make no sense as it would only completely isolate Pakistan from its only major reliable ally in the region and it would not guarantee that the US would support Pakistan over India as it is clear that India is by far the more important ally now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajputana_

Dungeness said:


> Be very careful about what you wish for. If Chinese decide to release their casualty numbers and ramp up their propaganda today, *Sino-India Border War 2.0* may start next week. If you don't want to see a Chinese onslaught，keep your finger crossed and pray for Chinese not releasing them.
> 
> It would be the first time in its history, that PLA is the one owning the advantage of superior fire power, and I am curious how it would perform with all its new toys though.



Heres the thing, you chinede need to be careful, i live in a free country with a right to ask my government questions, you cannnot hombre.



eldarlmari said:


> keep lying.
> 
> would rather trust a venomous snake than to believe what an indian say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the CCP is a 'private army' that gained land at India's expense. because of them, the LAC shifts only ever westwards, never the other way round. people of the 3rd rate can only keep telling lies.
> 
> thx.



Heres is a question u need to ask ccp, how did you lose south tibet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> Heres the thing, you chinede need to be careful, i live in a free country with a right to ask my government questions, you cannnot hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres is a question u need to ask ccp, how did you lose south tibet?


The freedom to lynch another caste or religion to death. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276534439363801088
What does this means?
@Jackdaws @Mighty Lion @Joe Shearer @Raj-Hindustani


----------



## Rajputana_

Han Patriot said:


> The freedom to lynch another caste or religion to death. Lol


Freedom to kill han chinese in the name of CCP

Sounds about right.

Where's your grandpa, casualty of cultural revolution i assume?


----------



## Rajputana_

Han Patriot said:


> The freedom to lynch another caste or religion to death. Lol


Caste made you lose south tibet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pakistani Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276534439363801088
> What does this means?
> @Jackdaws @Mighty Lion @Joe Shearer @Raj-Hindustani



Actually, The ground situation is:
china does claim upto finger 2
India does claim upto finger 8

Undefined LAC is finger 4 but since both side claims.... not one ready to accept the LAC

So Previously, There were no military from the both sides on borders between finger 2 to finger 8. Both military were used to patrol as well within finger 2 to 8.

Now after incidents, China has made base upto near by finger 4 and India as well near 100 miters by finger 4.

Now Indian politicians are jumping and blaming to Modi because Indian army is unable to patrol upto finger 8. But the same goes to chinese.... they are unable to patrol upto finger 2. Both are limited upto finger 4 lac ( Undefined border)...

The india is demanding to restore the previous situation.... between finger 2 to finger 8.... and the indian opposite politician Leaders Rahul and party is crying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Actually, The ground situation is:
> china does claim upto finger 2
> India does claim upto finger 8
> 
> Undefined LAC is finger 4 but since both side claims.... not one ready to accept the LAC
> 
> So Previously, There were no military from the both sides on borders between finger 2 to finger 8. Both military were used to patrol as well within finger 2 to 8.
> 
> Now after incidents, China has made base upto near by finger 4 and India as well near 100 miters by finger 4.
> 
> Now Indian politicians are jumping and blaming to Modi because Indian army is unable to patrol upto finger 8. But the same goes to chinese.... they are unable to patrol upto finger 2. Both are limited upto finger 4 lac ( Undefined border)...
> 
> The india is demanding to restore the previous situation.... between finger 2 to finger 8.... and the indian opposite politician Leaders Rahul and party is crying!


surrender modi right now will be


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*More interesting times ahead!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276812195431677953*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> Caste made you lose south tibet?


I don't tjink we lost it, we vacated because its not easily defended after we succesfully invaded by massacring weak INDIAN army, lol. You just crept in after we left.cockroaches do that.



Rajputana_ said:


> Freedom to kill han chinese in the name of CCP
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Where's your grandpa, casualty of cultural revolution i assume?


From historical records, it seems we are more successful in killing Indians? Next time don't flee and jump into the river. Learn from the 10 who surrendered. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Pakistani Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276534439363801088
> What does this means?
> @Jackdaws @Mighty Lion @Joe Shearer @Raj-Hindustani





FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



So now the India media is clearly reporting that Chinese forces have taken territory they perceive as theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

waz said:


> So now the India media is clearly reporting that Chinese forces have taken territory they perceive as theirs.


*The loss of Indian Held territory is far more than the Govt is accepting. Just few days ago China entered 18kms Inside Depsang Y junction as per the Indian politician(Kapil Sibal) below.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276821494371217408*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spy Master

You are thinking what I am thinking? Might be casualties of 16th June!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276796547498258434

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *More interesting times ahead!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276812195431677953*



The Chinese have taken their eye off the ball as far as India is concerned, in particular China has a poor airbase infrastructure facing India right now. India, has that as an advantage against China right now, and one China needs to address by building more multi-runway airbases facing off India.

China's ability to generate air missions against India right now, is quite compromised.


----------



## eldamar

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Actually, The ground situation is:
> china does claim upto finger 2
> India does claim upto finger 8
> 
> Undefined LAC is finger 4 but since both side claims.... not one ready to accept the LAC
> 
> So Previously, There were no military from the both sides on borders between finger 2 to finger 8. Both military were used to patrol as well within finger 2 to 8.
> 
> Now after incidents, China has made base upto near by finger 4 and India as well near 100 miters by finger 4.
> 
> Now Indian politicians are jumping and blaming to Modi because Indian army is unable to patrol upto finger 8. But the same goes to chinese.... they are unable to patrol upto finger 2. Both are limited upto finger 4 lac ( Undefined border)...
> 
> The india is demanding to restore the previous situation.... between finger 2 to finger 8.... and the indian opposite politician Leaders Rahul and party is crying!


Keep lying.


China has no claim line there- what finger 2? 'Finger 2' is what the Indian army PRAYs the Chinese only wants.


If anything, china claims the whole lake and lands beyond it


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The loss of Indian Held territory is far more than the Govt is accepting. Just few days ago China entered 18kms Inside Depsang Y junction as per the Indian politician(Kapil Sibal) below.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276821494371217408*



Don't post unknown tweet sources. You will find hundreds which are fighting on Twitter


----------



## eldamar

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't post unknown tweet sources. You will find hundreds which are fighting on Twitter


India just lost land in arunachal desi desi desi too


----------



## Han Patriot

eldarlmari said:


> Keep lying.
> 
> 
> China has no claim line there- what finger 2? 'Finger 2' is what the Indian army PRAYs the Chinese only wants.
> 
> 
> If anything, china claims the whole lake and lands beyond it


You see, if they extend our claim line, then it makes it seem they didn't lose much. Its the pathetic face saving shit at work again.



Raj-Hindustani said:


> Don't post unknown tweet sources. You will find hundreds which are fighting on Twitter


Yah and Indians readily accept 43 dead without questioning the source too.



waz said:


> So now the India media is clearly reporting that Chinese forces have taken territory they perceive as theirs.


Modi said not an inch lost mate and the Chinese has withdrew same like Doklam.


----------



## eldamar

Han Patriot said:


> You see, if they extend our claim line, then it makes it seem they didn't lose much. Its the pathetic face saving shit at work again.
> 
> 
> Yah and Indians readily accept 43 dead without questioning the source too.


There needs to be a gunshot, seriously. The whole of ladahk, south tibet and purang sumda would be liberated in a matter of weeks.


----------



## waz

Han Patriot said:


> Modi said not an inch lost mate and the Chinese has withdrew same like Doklam.



I think he's talking about his height, if he lost an inch he wouldn't be visible.


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276183689156648961


----------



## Song Hong

Are you sure the Chinese installation is in Indian side of LAC?

India media cannot be trusted.



W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276183689156648961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Song Hong said:


> Are you sure the Chinese installation is in Indian side of LAC?
> 
> India media cannot me trusted.



That Nitin guy is sanghi propaganda mouth piece. Take him with a ship load of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

So all these indian soldiers in these *'Pink Tents'* are gay? Can I also suggest to indians to put *'Rainbow'* flags on their pink tents.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Song Hong

Below is confluence of Galwan river and Shyok river. China claim the own Galwan river valley. Hence Indian base is at Shyok river west bank (Pic 1).

The Chinese installation is about 4km East of Galwan river Shyok river confluence. (Pic 2)

Clearly Indians invaded China land by 4km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

That is chinese side. Indian occupied kashmir is on the other side of the river. That is actually pakistani territory on the other side of the river.

Chinese are holding their own land.

Even SSN ( sub sector north road goes thru Pakistani & Chinese land at points)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

ARMalik said:


> So all these indian soldiers in these *'Pink Tents'* are gay? Can I also suggest to indians to put *'Rainbow'* flags on their pink tents.


Are you a homophobe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Some more good news for India, Nepal has now laid claims on land in Bihar.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hualushui

Indians can only expand their territory on the map


----------



## Nadeem Ganjum

Jackdaws said:


> Are you a homophobe?


you gay?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Jackdaws said:


> Are you a homophobe?


Yes


----------



## Protest_again

Skorzeny1488 said:


> you gay?


Anyone who uses gay references as an insult is plain stupid. Get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

Skorzeny1488 said:


> you gay?


Nope. But if I was, I would proudly say so. It's not a crime or a matter to ridicule.



I S I said:


> Yes


That explains a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

Gay hind


----------



## darksider

Jackdaws said:


> Nope. But if I was, I would proudly say so. It's not a crime or a matter to ridicule.
> 
> 
> That explains a lot.


Every Muslim is against homosexuality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

HalfMoon said:


> That Nitin guy is sanghi propaganda mouth piece. Take him with a ship load of salt.



He sounded sarcastic though!


----------



## Longhorn

W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276183689156648961


Can someone tell me what he's trying to say?
Certain equipment that I leave you to guess.


----------



## Jackdaws

darksider said:


> Every Muslim is against homosexuality.


Doubt it.


----------



## I S I

Protest_again said:


> Anyone who uses gay references as an insult is plain stupid. Get it.





Jackdaws said:


> Nope. But if I was, I would proudly say so. It's not a crime or a matter to ridicule.
> 
> 
> That explains a lot.


You know that's gay if you say it loud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Water in *GalwanRiver*... *Bridge *over *GalwanRiver*...all in *GalwanValley*! *ChineseValley*... some *Liberated *from *IndianOccupation *and some remains under *IndianOccupation*!
> 
> @Imran Khan _sahib _shared with us the Tweets of *IndianDiplo *in *Beijing*... its both an admission of loss of *IndianOccupied *territories but also its, more importantly, *Framing *of* China as Agressor*... and *India as Victim of the* *ChineseAgression*.... _finer print is subtle_... it is build up an *IndianNarrative**!!!*
> 
> *The Chinese FM* had demanded after *15thJune *from his Indian counterpart to investigate why did *IndianArmy make provocation that resulted in clash.*
> 
> The Chinese side has said that *2 Chinese (troops? construction workers?)* lost their lives due to *stab wounds... *
> 
> *The Indians have growing claims of PLA KIAs*... *with exceedinly superhuman actions on the part of IndianTroops*... and the *IndianMedia *has now convinced itself and the good Indians that the Chinese are scared of India and are suing for peace... or some variation of such *IndianNarratives*.
> 
> The Indians have been showing through their media that *India isn't 'intimidated' by the PLA* and now has moved tanks, fighter and SAMs... _*Brahmos *_...which is already placed along the LAC... will be the next *Wonder-Weapon to appear on IndianMedia*...
> 
> In all *3 Scenarios* *China*, simply, *cann't afford to loose*..._*let alone appear weak*_... the consequences will be tremendous...with its negotiations with America and EU ...
> *Quading or FreedomOfNaviagation are mere PolicyInstruements of such StrategicNegotiations ... *
> 
> Before moving in the *PRC *would have *Wargamed *all possible scenarios not only of 'engaging' Indians but *the Strategic Competitor* i.e the *US led CombinedWest.*
> 
> *Pandemic *is becoming more of *DarkThriller *with every passing week... till now no upper hand by either side...
> 
> However, slowing *WorldEconomy *before the *KillingSpree of the KhooniVirus* is now *GlobalDepression*... *$21Trillion QE/Stimulus by the G20* has only propped up the *Stockmarkets/Bubbles *but has* done nothing to restart the GlobalEconomy. *
> 
> *Everything under the Heavens in Chaos... what could be better?*
> 
> *China shall not resolve its border dispute with India just yet... it would allow India too much space to flex its muscles... so the dispute suits China just great!*
> 
> *India can loose its illegally occupied territories to China and still not loose much* ... but rather play the *Victim *and gain support from the *US led CombinedWest* ....with new weapons... apart from some embarcement in domestic politics...but *India as state can afford to loose. *
> 
> *The Condemnation of China* by the *WesternMedia *will be as much as for *HongKong *or perhaps less... usual statements from the *EU/US capitals* about *YellowPeril/AgressiveChina/ExpansionistChina/EvilCommunistChina*.... *but nothing new under the Heavens*... _same old, same old_... China is almost immune to it...after decades of experiencing it.
> 
> *The StrategicNegotiation will continue with strengthen Chinese position.*
> 
> However, if at this stage without *Gaining *something *Tangible *from this 'Stand-off' will weaken the Chinese negotation position and encourage *Taiwan *some more recklessness and more headache in *HongKong *and *SouthChinaSea*.
> 
> Just to put things in perspective for the *YoungPakPosters*... *in the last 10yrs with trade surplus with India China earned far more $ than it has invested in CPEC*....
> 
> *Hence, it is imperative that we being to see CPEC differently. *
> 
> China is in Ladakh for reasons of the *ChineseStrategicInterests not just to safeguard CPEC. *
> 
> *CPEC *cann't be separated from *Iran+GCC+Africa+SuezCanal+EastAfrica* ...
> 
> *CPEC *cann't also be separated from *CentralAsia*.... all roads lead to *BRI Central the Middlekingdom!!!*
> 
> *India's StrategicInterests are with the US led CombinedWest*... as it wishes to *replace* China as factory... hence, willing to go further than before..for the US!!!
> 
> *IndiaQuading *and calling *AfroPak/AfroAsianOcean* as its area of 'influence'... in otherwords, being the little policeman in this Ocean as part of *IndoPacificCommand*.... all intended to box China....
> 
> The rewards for Indian elite and big business houses are $Billions up $Billons... and _*why not?*_
> 
> With this *Last Sino-US Tango* the value of both Pakistna and India has arisen on the *StrategicNegotiaiton Table... funny!*
> 
> *Pakistan *might not be the *GreatWall of China* to protect the *MiddleKingdom *from barbarians but *Pakistan* is both the *Firewall *and *Gateway **now for the MiddleKingdom.
> 
> India is the blunt tool *for the *US led CombinedWest *with which to poke China's soft underbelly in *Tibet* and *Xinjiang *and some troublemaking in *AfroPak/AfroAsianOcean* .... *a kind of stone in the middle of BRI Roads n Ports!!!*
> 
> *Neither Pakistan nor India are truly independent to be able to chart policies of self-interest... *
> 
> *Pakistan because of the* *EconomicTerrorism*, *Debt, War of Terrorism and Kabulistan*...
> 
> *India because of it not having meaningful Comprehensive National Strength to be even meaningful regional actor on its own*...
> *Paper annexation* of already *IndianOccupied JnK with 700k+ troops* doesn't show a powerful state.... rather the opposite.
> 
> Of course, China would have calculated much more and indepth before* Liberating parts in Ladakh* it has now... the *PLA *didn't come in to reduce the *StrategicNegotiation Power of China vis-a-vis the US but to enhance it.
> 
> The US was the Sole Regional Power in the Americas*... and after its late entery into the *WorldWar2 *and *Victory *as the* Only GreatPower still intact with its economy, infrastructure and industry*.... the US became the Leader of the 'FreeWorld' with *DollarSystem *to lubricate the wheels of greatest wealth generation in *History!*
> 
> The world going through a StrategicFlux...economic and geopolitical... is a *DangerousWorld *.... the *GreatPower StrategicNegotiations are never Bloodless!!!*
> 
> *Proxies! Proxies! Proxies!*
> *
> The intent of keeping India intact goes back before the British left*... always to *Keep China Out* *and **Pakistan Down. *
> 
> *CPEC broke that!* *China is now FREE to move anywhere.*
> *
> China has NOT come to LAC to just teach India a lesson*... *because even if it did what difference would it make in the longterm?*
> 
> China has not come in to resolve the border issues with India or merely gain some strategic heights to keep ODB in its guns range...
> 
> *China can cripple Indian positions without crossing LAC*. Yes, Brahmos... how could we forget!!!
> 
> 
> Unlike the US which had/has no power in the Americas of size to truly challenge it... or its Mon.Doctorine... China has Russia on one side, India to the other and the US infront... Japan and SouthKorea!!!
> 
> *BRI is China's Monroe Doctorine...without wars! *
> 
> *China tried to bring India into Sino-Russian Orbit* ...but as explained above.. in Indian Strategic Calcualtions its future is with the US led CombinedWest... all those *Songs n Dance* about *SharedValues *of *Democracies*... *IoJK/ MaqboozaDelhi Pogrom while the POTUS was there*... well... *Values are great Soundbites!*
> 
> *All this forces China to move*.... if it wishes to acheive the *ChineseDream*.... and change the *Global Financial Architecture* that allows it to become a developed country in terms of per capita income.
> 
> *Compulsions. Compulsions. Compulsions.*
> 
> If now China goes back *without Extracting Strategic Benefit* from this 'engagement' with India ...it will not only loose Face but weaken its negotiation position.... and then the *Quading won't be just Quacking*... *but extracting pound or two of Flesh from China!!!*
> 
> Ladakh is just the Context.... we must view *LAC *as *Singularity!!!*
> 
> China winning has great implications for Pakistan.
> 
> China loosing has great implications for Pakistan.
> 
> *The Moment of Strategic Choice is with India*.. join *EurasianOrder *or *Fight the Dragon for real!*
> 
> *China might really need to kill the monkey to scare the tiger!*
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @Ark_Angel @Blacklight @Signalian @PanzerKiel @Slav Defence @jaibi @PakSword @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @siegecrossbow @StormBreaker @Ace of Spades @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @dbc


modi will never admit even if chinese soldiers were sitting in his PM house 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276532662929424386

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

I S I said:


> You know that's gay if you say it loud.


How so? Do let me know from your experience?


----------



## Rajputana_

Han Patriot said:


> I don't tjink we lost it, we vacated because its not easily defended after we succesfully invaded by massacring weak INDIAN army, lol. You just crept in after we left.cockroaches do that.
> l



Roaches or no roaches, Indians have your south tibet for 70 some years, when are you gonna do anything about that?
Lol


> From historical records, it seems we are more successful in killing Indians? Next time don't flee and jump into the river. Learn from the 10 who surrendered. Lol



Historically nobody can beat Chairman Mao in killing poor chinese peasants. Now that would be a feat to beat hombre

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Rajputana_ said:


> Roaches or no roaches, Indians have your south tibet for 70 some years, when are you gonna do anything about that?
> Lol


Like dude were u living in a cave or something? Or were u boycotting made-in-china phones/routers(until now) that u have been out of touch with current news?

Asking what the Chinese r gonna do about that? Hahahahahahaha like from the news, they seems to be doing something about it- not talking. Talking is not in the DNA of the Chinese- they prefer to do first, maybe talk later.

There's an entire thread on arunachal desi desi desi here in this subforum.


----------



## dbc

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Water in *GalwanRiver*... *Bridge *over *GalwanRiver*...all in *GalwanValley*! *ChineseValley*... some *Liberated *from *IndianOccupation *and some remains under *IndianOccupation*!
> 
> @Imran Khan _sahib _shared with us the Tweets of *IndianDiplo *in *Beijing*... its both an admission of loss of *IndianOccupied *territories but also its, more importantly, *Framing *of* China as Agressor*... and *India as Victim of the* *ChineseAgression*.... _finer print is subtle_... it is build up an *IndianNarrative**!!!*
> 
> *The Chinese FM* had demanded after *15thJune *from his Indian counterpart to investigate why did *IndianArmy make provocation that resulted in clash.*
> 
> The Chinese side has said that *2 Chinese (troops? construction workers?)* lost their lives due to *stab wounds... *
> 
> *The Indians have growing claims of PLA KIAs*... *with exceedinly superhuman actions on the part of IndianTroops*... and the *IndianMedia *has now convinced itself and the good Indians that the Chinese are scared of India and are suing for peace... or some variation of such *IndianNarratives*.
> 
> The Indians have been showing through their media that *India isn't 'intimidated' by the PLA* and now has moved tanks, fighter and SAMs... _*Brahmos *_...which is already placed along the LAC... will be the next *Wonder-Weapon to appear on IndianMedia*...
> 
> In all *3 Scenarios* *China*, simply, *cann't afford to loose*..._*let alone appear weak*_... the consequences will be tremendous...with its negotiations with America and EU ...
> *Quading or FreedomOfNaviagation are mere PolicyInstruements of such StrategicNegotiations ... *
> 
> Before moving in the *PRC *would have *Wargamed *all possible scenarios not only of 'engaging' Indians but *the Strategic Competitor* i.e the *US led CombinedWest.*
> 
> *Pandemic *is becoming more of *DarkThriller *with every passing week... till now no upper hand by either side...
> 
> However, slowing *WorldEconomy *before the *KillingSpree of the KhooniVirus* is now *GlobalDepression*... *$21Trillion QE/Stimulus by the G20* has only propped up the *Stockmarkets/Bubbles *but has* done nothing to restart the GlobalEconomy. *
> 
> *Everything under the Heavens in Chaos... what could be better?*
> 
> *China shall not resolve its border dispute with India just yet... it would allow India too much space to flex its muscles... so the dispute suits China just great!*
> 
> *India can loose its illegally occupied territories to China and still not loose much* ... but rather play the *Victim *and gain support from the *US led CombinedWest* ....with new weapons... apart from some embarcement in domestic politics...but *India as state can afford to loose. *
> 
> *The Condemnation of China* by the *WesternMedia *will be as much as for *HongKong *or perhaps less... usual statements from the *EU/US capitals* about *YellowPeril/AgressiveChina/ExpansionistChina/EvilCommunistChina*.... *but nothing new under the Heavens*... _same old, same old_... China is almost immune to it...after decades of experiencing it.
> 
> *The StrategicNegotiation will continue with strengthen Chinese position.*
> 
> However, if at this stage without *Gaining *something *Tangible *from this 'Stand-off' will weaken the Chinese negotation position and encourage *Taiwan *some more recklessness and more headache in *HongKong *and *SouthChinaSea*.
> 
> Just to put things in perspective for the *YoungPakPosters*... *in the last 10yrs with trade surplus with India China earned far more $ than it has invested in CPEC*....
> 
> *Hence, it is imperative that we being to see CPEC differently. *
> 
> China is in Ladakh for reasons of the *ChineseStrategicInterests not just to safeguard CPEC. *
> 
> *CPEC *cann't be separated from *Iran+GCC+Africa+SuezCanal+EastAfrica* ...
> 
> *CPEC *cann't also be separated from *CentralAsia*.... all roads lead to *BRI Central the Middlekingdom!!!*
> 
> *India's StrategicInterests are with the US led CombinedWest*... as it wishes to *replace* China as factory... hence, willing to go further than before..for the US!!!
> 
> *IndiaQuading *and calling *AfroPak/AfroAsianOcean* as its area of 'influence'... in otherwords, being the little policeman in this Ocean as part of *IndoPacificCommand*.... all intended to box China....
> 
> The rewards for Indian elite and big business houses are $Billions up $Billons... and _*why not?*_
> 
> With this *Last Sino-US Tango* the value of both Pakistna and India has arisen on the *StrategicNegotiaiton Table... funny!*
> 
> *Pakistan *might not be the *GreatWall of China* to protect the *MiddleKingdom *from barbarians but *Pakistan* is both the *Firewall *and *Gateway **now for the MiddleKingdom.
> 
> India is the blunt tool *for the *US led CombinedWest *with which to poke China's soft underbelly in *Tibet* and *Xinjiang *and some troublemaking in *AfroPak/AfroAsianOcean* .... *a kind of stone in the middle of BRI Roads n Ports!!!*
> 
> *Neither Pakistan nor India are truly independent to be able to chart policies of self-interest... *
> 
> *Pakistan because of the* *EconomicTerrorism*, *Debt, War of Terrorism and Kabulistan*...
> 
> *India because of it not having meaningful Comprehensive National Strength to be even meaningful regional actor on its own*...
> *Paper annexation* of already *IndianOccupied JnK with 700k+ troops* doesn't show a powerful state.... rather the opposite.
> 
> Of course, China would have calculated much more and indepth before* Liberating parts in Ladakh* it has now... the *PLA *didn't come in to reduce the *StrategicNegotiation Power of China vis-a-vis the US but to enhance it.
> 
> The US was the Sole Regional Power in the Americas*... and after its late entery into the *WorldWar2 *and *Victory *as the* Only GreatPower still intact with its economy, infrastructure and industry*.... the US became the Leader of the 'FreeWorld' with *DollarSystem *to lubricate the wheels of greatest wealth generation in *History!*
> 
> The world going through a StrategicFlux...economic and geopolitical... is a *DangerousWorld *.... the *GreatPower StrategicNegotiations are never Bloodless!!!*
> 
> *Proxies! Proxies! Proxies!*
> *
> The intent of keeping India intact goes back before the British left*... always to *Keep China Out* *and **Pakistan Down. *
> 
> *CPEC broke that!* *China is now FREE to move anywhere.*
> *
> China has NOT come to LAC to just teach India a lesson*... *because even if it did what difference would it make in the longterm?*
> 
> China has not come in to resolve the border issues with India or merely gain some strategic heights to keep ODB in its guns range...
> 
> *China can cripple Indian positions without crossing LAC*. Yes, Brahmos... how could we forget!!!
> 
> 
> Unlike the US which had/has no power in the Americas of size to truly challenge it... or its Mon.Doctorine... China has Russia on one side, India to the other and the US infront... Japan and SouthKorea!!!
> 
> *BRI is China's Monroe Doctorine...without wars! *
> 
> *China tried to bring India into Sino-Russian Orbit* ...but as explained above.. in Indian Strategic Calcualtions its future is with the US led CombinedWest... all those *Songs n Dance* about *SharedValues *of *Democracies*... *IoJK/ MaqboozaDelhi Pogrom while the POTUS was there*... well... *Values are great Soundbites!*
> 
> *All this forces China to move*.... if it wishes to acheive the *ChineseDream*.... and change the *Global Financial Architecture* that allows it to become a developed country in terms of per capita income.
> 
> *Compulsions. Compulsions. Compulsions.*
> 
> If now China goes back *without Extracting Strategic Benefit* from this 'engagement' with India ...it will not only loose Face but weaken its negotiation position.... and then the *Quading won't be just Quacking*... *but extracting pound or two of Flesh from China!!!*
> 
> Ladakh is just the Context.... we must view *LAC *as *Singularity!!!*
> 
> China winning has great implications for Pakistan.
> 
> China loosing has great implications for Pakistan.
> 
> *The Moment of Strategic Choice is with India*.. join *EurasianOrder *or *Fight the Dragon for real!*
> 
> *China might really need to kill the monkey to scare the tiger!*
> 
> Mangus
> 
> 
> 
> @Ark_Angel @Blacklight @Signalian @PanzerKiel @Slav Defence @jaibi @PakSword @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @siegecrossbow @StormBreaker @Ace of Spades @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @dbc



I suspect once again you are missing the forest for the trees. India losing badly to the Chinese is in the best interest of the US and bad for Pakistan. From an American perspective, the Indian defeat should be '_al dente_' _'just right'_ to borrow a phrase from contemporary cooking. Some loss of territory and a massive loss of face, under these circumstances the US may gain a potential 300 year lease to some prime real estate in the Andaman's. The US will intervene to circumvent an Indian capitulation.

A complete capitulation to the point where India becomes China's equivalent of the US post WWII Japan is not good for the US but a complete disaster for Pakistan. Pakistan's utility to China will be greatly diminished by an India that is China's b..itch (think about it).

I am hoping for _'al dente'; _as a Pakistani you should be praying for a Chinese humiliation. I know its counter-intuitive for you because you hate India. But this is the only guarantee of continued Chinese patronage. 


Pakistan's importance to China is somewhat contingent on the magnitude of the threat emanating from India.
Sure Gwadar bhah...bhah...but the threat to Chinese trade through Malacca straits diminishes with the capitulation of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

dbc said:


> Pakistan's utility to China will be greatly diminished by an India that is China's b..itch (think about it).


You were kind of heading somewhere semi-logical, then you said this.

EVEN IF your pre-amble about a US base in the andamans comes true, then this conclusion you have drawn is patently incorrect. India would be US's bit*h, not China's. Moreover, Chinese hostility towards Indian expansionism would persist and Pakistan would persist as a natural ally therein. The only new element would be USA having assets in Indian territory. There's also no reason to think that American assets in the Andamans would negate Pakistani designs in Kashmir. USA is desperately trying to counter Chinese dominance and its gamble on Hindustan is clearly a poor gamble, probably the only choice available to a USA whose overseas influence is crumbling - the sick man of NATO is gambling on the sick man of South Asia to help him against China.

I expect USA to become more introverted in coming years, abandoning its expensive dramas in far flung corners as its economy wanes.

How does India fit in precisely?

@Mangus Ortus Novem already mentioned a sentiment I echo - India was always intended as a blunt tool against China. After Galwan, I'd say India is pretty much just a tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

dbc said:


> I suspect once again you are missing the forest for the trees. India losing badly to the Chinese is in the best interest of the US and bad for Pakistan. From an American perspective, the Indian defeat should be '_al dente_' _'just right'_ to borrow a phrase from contemporary cooking. Some loss of territory and a massive loss of face, under these circumstances the US may gain a potential 300 year lease to some prime real estate in the Andaman's. The US will intervene to circumvent an Indian capitulation.
> 
> A complete capitulation to the point where India becomes China's equivalent of the US post WWII Japan is not good for the US but a complete disaster for Pakistan. Pakistan's utility to China will be greatly diminished by an India that is China's b..itch (think about it).
> 
> I am hoping for _'al dente'; _as a Pakistani you should be praying for a Chinese humiliation. I know its counter-intuitive for you because you hate India. But this is the only guarantee of continued Chinese patronage.
> 
> 
> Pakistan's importance to China is somewhat contingent on the magnitude of the threat emanating from India.
> Sure Gwadar bhah...bhah...but the threat to Chinese trade through Malacca straits diminishes with the capitulation of India.


What I suspect the US wants : for China to beat India to a pulp in a Second Sino-Indian war. After that defeat, India decides to pursue much closer if not a fully aligned relationship with the United States. That way, the US has a lot of leverage to extract economic concessions and military bases from India that would have otherwise never happened (not to mention a treasure cove of arm sales). For these very same repercussions, I doubt China would want a war with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Song Hong said:


> Are you sure the Chinese installation is in Indian side of LAC?
> 
> India media cannot be trusted.



Indian sources confirmed that these are chinese tents. That idiot Nitin is a bjp propagandist and is lying to fool people that China is not occupying land on Indian side of LAC

Don't take him or anything shared by @W.11 about China seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Areesh said:


> Indian sources confirmed that these are chinese tents. That idiot Nitin is a bjp propagandist
> 
> Don't take him or anything shared by @W.11 about China seriously



which indian sources, im not sure about nitin guy or his BJP affiliation, but he does seem to be security analyst.

regards


----------



## Areesh

W.11 said:


> which indian sources, im not sure about nitin guy or his BJP affiliation, but he does seem to be security analyst.
> 
> regards



He is a BJP guy. BJP has many such guys to cover up its failures on various issues including military


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276715450592669698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275781480896016390
And many more


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

dbc said:


> I suspect once again you are missing the forest for the trees. India losing badly to the Chinese is in the best interest of the US and bad for Pakistan. From an American perspective, the Indian defeat should be '_al dente_' _'just right'_ to borrow a phrase from contemporary cooking. Some loss of territory and a massive loss of face, under these circumstances the US may gain a potential 300 year lease to some prime real estate in the Andaman's. The US will intervene to circumvent an Indian capitulation.
> 
> A complete capitulation to the point where India becomes China's equivalent of the US post WWII Japan is not good for the US but a complete disaster for Pakistan. Pakistan's utility to China will be greatly diminished by an India that is China's b..itch (think about it).
> 
> I am hoping for _'al dente'; _as a Pakistani you should be praying for a Chinese humiliation. I know its counter-intuitive for you because you hate India. But this is the only guarantee of continued Chinese patronage.
> 
> 
> Pakistan's importance to China is somewhat contingent on the magnitude of the threat emanating from India.
> Sure Gwadar bhah...bhah...but the threat to Chinese trade through Malacca straits diminishes with the capitulation of India.






White European Christian Americans are really going to come and fight for dark brown skinned Asian indians................even the idea of this is absolutely disgusting and repugnant to White people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Areesh said:


> He is a BJP guy. BJP has many such guys to cover up its failures on various issues including military
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276715450592669698
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275781480896016390
> And many more



the 1.5 km area has already been debunked (from a neutral source), both of your tweets are from congress party members as well.

But i do agree that these tents or pink things may not be indian as roads are seen leading to chinese side, but this could also mean a captured chinese territory by the indians if my quoted tweet holds true, but why the baricade towards india and open road towards china?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276190553223258112
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

masterchief_mirza said:


> You were kind of heading somewhere semi-logical, then you said this.
> 
> EVEN IF your pre-amble about a US base in the andamans comes true, then this conclusion you have drawn is patently incorrect. India would be US's bit*h, not China's. Moreover, Chinese hostility towards Indian expansionism would persist and Pakistan would persist as a natural ally therein. The only new element would be USA having assets in Indian territory. There's also no reason to think that American assets in the Andamans would negate Pakistani designs in Kashmir. USA is desperately trying to counter Chinese dominance and its gamble on Hindustan is clearly a poor gamble, probably the only choice available to a USA whose overseas influence is crumbling - the sick man of NATO is gambling on the sick man of South Asia to help him against China.
> 
> I expect USA to become more introverted in coming years, abandoning its expensive dramas in far flung corners as its economy wanes.
> 
> How does India fit in precisely?
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem already mentioned a sentiment I echo - India was always intended as a blunt tool against China. After Galwan, I'd say India is pretty much just a tool.



Not sure you caught my drift - never mind.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> White European Christian Americans are really going to come and fight for dark brown skinned Asian indians................even the idea of this is absolutely disgusting and repugnant to White people.



No..no we don't need to fight. There are plenty of Indians nearly 1.4 billion by last count. We will supply intel, weapons, training and advise kinda like the Soviets did in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> White European Christian Americans are really going to come and fight for dark brown skinned Asian indians................even the idea of this is absolutely disgusting and repugnant to White people.


They get orgasms from the thought of it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Bon appetit!
> 
> *Certainly, there is much value in your angling... for the US. *
> 
> Net worth of Pakistan enhances by the scenario you paint.. _al dente ... Bella Italia!_
> 
> Faust remains Faust because he is Faust. Pakistan is NOT!
> 
> Let me put it this way... it is far better for every SuperPower to have Pakistan as Friend... even if in client form...
> 
> Should the US get the beach front prime realestate... great! And India becomes China's B. Even Greater!!!
> 
> *What do you think Pakistan will do?*
> 
> 
> There is a place in Siena... side street where the best suff is made _la dente_ ... only Italians go there!
> 
> You be good!
> 
> Mangus



Well of course, only the US can keep China on edge and sweet on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## faithfulguy

eldarlmari said:


> They get orgasms from the thought of it



And this movie was posted here by an Indian to brag that India will be a supa powa by 2030. I just recently joined this forum when the movie was posted. It opened my eyes to the delusional Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

W.11 said:


> the 1.5 km area has already been debunked (from a neutral source), both of your tweets are from congress party members as well.
> 
> But i do agree that these tents or pink things may not be indian as roads are seen leading to chinese side, but this could also mean a captured chinese territory by the indians if my quoted tweet holds true, but why the baricade towards india and open road towards china?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276190553223258112
> regards



Lets see 

But these pink tents are surely not Indian

It is very much confirmed now


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

eldarlmari said:


> They get orgasms from the thought of it





That video clearly emphasizes and conveys the inferiority of the indian race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Figaro said:


> What I suspect the US wants : for China to beat India to a pulp in a Second Sino-Indian war. After that defeat, India decides to pursue much closer if not a fully aligned relationship with the United States. That way, the US has a lot of leverage to extract economic concessions and military bases from India that would have otherwise never happened (not to mention a treasure cove of arm sales). For these very same repercussions, I doubt China would want a war with India.



The PLA is chomping at the bit for some action - it is hard to call at the moment.


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> Roaches or no roaches, Indians have your south tibet for 70 some years, when are you gonna do anything about that?
> Lol
> 
> 
> Historically nobody can beat Chairman Mao in killing poor chinese peasants. Now that would be a feat to beat hombre


1963 to 2020 is 70 years? So how many Chinese you killed for AP? Zero. Lolol. Cockroaches crawl back in after getting squashed. That's a fact. Lol



waz said:


> I think he's talking about his height, if he lost an inch he wouldn't be visible.


Ahhh no wonder.. It's vertical. Lol


----------



## lonelyman

eldarlmari said:


> They get orgasms from the thought of it



white servants and while beggars 

Indians really got hurt physiologically by the British bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...f-matching-air-power/articleshow/76667968.cms


----------



## gangsta_rap

nigga what


----------



## eldamar

lonelyman said:


> white servants
> 
> Indians really got hurt physiologically by the British bastards


i would use the word 'shattered'.

because for some1 to make a video like this, he has to be innately shattered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

the more advanced mig-21 will pwn the J-20






will destory

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philip the Arab

eldarlmari said:


> the more advanced mig-21 will pwn the J-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will destory


To be fair, I wouldn't doubt that Mig-21s with AWACS may be able to clap J-20s without AWACS if firing solution is provided to the aircraft from other sources like Su-30s.


----------



## Longhorn

Pakistani Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276534439363801088
> What does this means?
> @Jackdaws @Mighty Lion @Joe Shearer @Raj-Hindustani


It means Modi is a liar.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Philip the Arab said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't doubt that Mig-21s with AWACS may be able to clap J-20s without AWACS if firing solution is provided to the aircraft from other sources like Su-30s.


And Chinese wont employ EW systems?

And indians couldnt do that back on 27th feb 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philip the Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And Chinese wont employ EW systems?
> 
> And indians couldnt do that back on 27th feb 2019.


This is a scenario in a vaccum.


----------



## Rajputana_

Han Patriot said:


> 1963 to 2020 is 70 years? So how many Chinese you killed for AP? Zero. Lolol. Cockroaches crawl back in after getting squashed. That's a fact. Lol
> 
> 
> Ahhh no wonder.. It's vertical. Lol



Indunnonhow many chinese we killed, CCP hid those numbers as well.

Why dont you write a petition to CCP to release those numbers, and while you are at it can you also request numbers killed in doklam and Galwan, it would help us outsiders too.

Let me know when you get a response from them.
Im am waiting.


----------



## Figaro

eldarlmari said:


> They get orgasms from the thought of it


One of the most pathetic propaganda attempts ever created ... so pathetic its actually so hilarious . The funniest part was that this wasn't even filmed in India; it was filmed in the Dubai and Shanghai lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't doubt that Mig-21s with AWACS may be able to clap J-20s without AWACS if firing solution is provided to the aircraft from other sources like Su-30s.


Are you for real? The J-20s can serve as information nodes themselves ... much like the F-35 (lessening the need for continuous AWAC support). I really don't see this scenario ever happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HalfMoon

eldarlmari said:


> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...f-matching-air-power/articleshow/76667968.cms




Indians!


----------



## Figaro

eldarlmari said:


> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...f-matching-air-power/articleshow/76667968.cms


If India could match the Chinese or get somewhat close in terms of quality and quantity then the "terrain disadvantage" this article refers to is actually quite valid. Unfortunately, this is not the case and as such, the IAF cannot benefit from the terrain much.


----------



## Feng Leng

Figaro said:


> What I suspect the US wants : for China to beat India to a pulp in a Second Sino-Indian war. After that defeat, India decides to pursue much closer if not a fully aligned relationship with the United States. That way, the US has a lot of leverage to extract economic concessions and military bases from India that would have otherwise never happened (not to mention a treasure cove of arm sales). For these very same repercussions, I doubt China would want a war with India.


An India defeated soundly cannot stay in one piece. Even if some parts host US bases, the other parts would simply declare independence. Those parts that declare independence like the seven sisters will become Chinese allies. Besides, I doubt the US military can tolerate India for long. The environment is too filthy for human inhabitation. The US military will need to live in capsules like they were on Mars. Therefore, China's best scenario is to partition India.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276852802128678912

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

Feng Leng said:


> Therefore, China's best scenario is to partition India.


I highly doubt this is possible. The Indians still have nuclear weapons. In an actual conflict, once the PLA cuts off the Siliguri Corridor and reaches the outskirts of New Delhi, I don't think they would be willing to advance much further because of Indian nuclear weapons. As such, any partitioning of India would have to come from the inside, not from the outside.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> Are you for real? The J-20s can serve as information nodes themselves ... much like the F-35 (lessening the need for continuous AWAC support). I really don't see this scenario ever happening.


I dunno, J-20 has a RCS similar to a F/A-18 Hornet from what I can gather off online sources. If Chinese data link was being jammed(like Feb 2019 incident with PAF where IAF data link was jammed) there would be no data coming in and out and in theory the J-20 would be vunerable.


----------



## Feng Leng

Figaro said:


> I highly doubt this is possible. The Indians still have nuclear weapons. In an actual conflict, once the PLA cuts off the Siliguri Corridor and reaches the outskirts of New Delhi, I don't think they would be willing to advance much further because of Indian nuclear weapons.


India has atomic bombs dropped from aircraft WW2 style. India does not have the hydrogen bomb. A contest between atomics and thermonukes will be the end of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Feng Leng said:


> India has atomic bombs dropped from aircraft WW2 style. India does not have the hydrogen bomb. A contest between atomics and thermonukes will be the end of India.


India has the Agni missiles that can reach anywhere in China. Even if the Chinese manage to intercept a couple of them (which by itself would be an incredible feat given limited US progress in that area), many Indian warheads would still hit Chinese cities and cause hundreds of millions of casualties. Of course all of India would be destroyed by the second strike but is that something China would want to risk?


----------



## mig25

Liquidmetal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276852802128678912


who exactly is hemat? why is a random Pakistanis tweet important to this conversation?


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> I dunno, J-20 has a RCS similar to a F/A-18 Hornet from what I can gather off online sources.


Did you forget that the J-20 is a *stealth* fighter? If so, I highly recommend you read this analysis then ...
http://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2011-03.html


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> I'm sorry but what? I highly recommend you read this analysis then ...
> http://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2011-03.html


2014 analysis is not to be trusted.


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> 2014 analysis is not to be trusted.


What are you actually talking about? This is the most detailed stealth analysis done on the J-20 by a Western observer we have ... its not like the shaping of the J-20 (except from some small areas) has changed from then whatsoever


----------



## Feng Leng

Figaro said:


> India has the Agni missiles that can reach anywhere in China. Even if the Chinese manage to intercept a couple of them (which by itself would be an incredible feat given limited US progress in that area), many Indian warheads would still hit Chinese cities and cause hundreds of millions of casualties. Of course all of India would be destroyed by the second strike but is that something China would want to risk?


LOL Agni missiles are an elaborate Bollywood misinformation campaign. India doesn't have miniaturized warheads. At most they can put conventional warheads on a primitive ballistic missile. The proper strategy toward India is strike first and strike hard. Partition them and then relax after a job well done.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> What are you actually talking about? This is the most detailed stealth analysis done on the J-20 by a Western observer we have ... its not like the shaping of the J-20 (except from some small areas) has changed from then whatsoever


Ah, I have seen that its frontal stealth is great but its stealth at angles is questionable. More than likely if this was in a vaccum it wouldn't be being searched by just one platform.


----------



## maverick1977

Philip the Arab said:


> I dunno, J-20 has a RCS similar to a F/A-18 Hornet from what I can gather off online sources. If Chinese data link was being jammed(like Feb 2019 incident with PAF where IAF data link was jammed) there would be no data coming in and out and in theory the J-20 would be vunerable.




so much for stealth then, .. i am sure u are way off here


----------



## eldamar

Philip the Arab said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't doubt that Mig-21s with AWACS may be able to clap J-20s without AWACS if firing solution is provided to the aircraft from other sources like Su-30s.


ya the mig-21 will screw up the j-20 for sure.

1 mig-21 will take down 20 j20s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Feng Leng said:


> LOL Agni missiles are an elaborate Bollywood misinformation campaign. India doesn't have miniaturized warheads. At most they can put conventional warheads on a primitive ballistic missile.


If the US fears the North Korean nuclear arsenal enough to not go to war with it, then how does China not fear the Indian nuclear arsenal, which is much more developed than the North Korean delivery systems/warheads. No country should underestimate the threat another country's nuclear arsenal poses to them.


----------



## Liquidmetal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277012677458616321

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

Figaro said:


> If the US fears the North Korean nuclear arsenal enough to not go to war with it, then how does China not fear the Indian nuclear arsenal, which is much more developed than the North Korean delivery systems/warheads. No country should underestimate the threat another country's nuclear arsenal poses to them.


US does not fear North Korean's nukes. Maybe South Korea does but definitely not Uncle Sam. Uncle Sam fears North Korea's neighbor!

Bollywood's Agni series missiles can do zero damage in real life because they are fictional and imaginary! India's ballistic missile technology is like Iraq in 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

eldarlmari said:


> ya the mig-21 will screw up the j-20 for sure.
> 
> 1 mig-21 will take down 20 j20s


Thats not the point, I was emphasizing the importance of aerial assets like AWACS.



maverick1977 said:


> so much for stealth then, .. i am sure u are way off here


Its stealth is great from the front, but questionable from other angles much like the F-35.


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> Ah, I have seen that its frontal stealth is great but its stealth at angles is questionable. More than likely if this was in a vaccum it wouldn't be being searched by just one platform.


Why don't you just read the abstract if you're not going to even bother reading the whole article ...

_This study has explored the specular Radar Cross Section of the Chengdu J-20 prototype aircraft shaping design. Simulations using a Physical Optics simulation algorithm were performed for frequencies of 150 MHz, 600 MHz, 1.2 GHz, 3.0 GHz, 6.0 GHz, 8.0 GHz, 12.0 GHz, 16.0 GHz and 28 GHz without an absorbent coating, and for frequencies of 1.2 GHz, 3.0 GHz, 6.0 GHz, 8.0 GHz, 12.0 GHz, 16.0 GHz with an absorbent coating, covering all angular aspects of the airframe. In addition, the performance of a range of Chinese developed radar absorbers was modelled, based on a reasonable survey of unclassified Chinese research publications in the area. None of the surveyed materials were found to be suitable for use as impedance matched specular radar absorbers. *Modelling has determined, that if the production J-20 retains the axisymmetric nozzles and smoothly area ruled sides, the aircraft could at best deliver robust Very Low Observable performance in the nose aspect angular sector.* *Conversely, if the production J-20 introduces a rectangular faceted nozzle design, and refinements to fuselage side shaping, the design would present very good potential for robust Very Low Observable performance in the S-band and above, for the nose and tail aspect angular sectors, with good performance in the beam aspect angular sector. This study has therefore established through Physical Optics simulation across nine radio-frequency bands, that no fundamental obstacles exist in the shaping design of the J-20 prototype precluding its development into a genuine Very Low Observable design.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> Why don't you just read the abstract if you're not going to even bother reading the whole article ...
> 
> _This study has explored the specular Radar Cross Section of the Chengdu J-20 prototype aircraft shaping design. Simulations using a Physical Optics simulation algorithm were performed for frequencies of 150 MHz, 600 MHz, 1.2 GHz, 3.0 GHz, 6.0 GHz, 8.0 GHz, 12.0 GHz, 16.0 GHz and 28 GHz without an absorbent coating, and for frequencies of 1.2 GHz, 3.0 GHz, 6.0 GHz, 8.0 GHz, 12.0 GHz, 16.0 GHz with an absorbent coating, covering all angular aspects of the airframe. In addition, the performance of a range of Chinese developed radar absorbers was modelled, based on a reasonable survey of unclassified Chinese research publications in the area. None of the surveyed materials were found to be suitable for use as impedance matched specular radar absorbers. *Modelling has determined, that if the production J-20 retains the axisymmetric nozzles and smoothly area ruled sides, the aircraft could at best deliver robust Very Low Observable performance in the nose aspect angular sector.* *Conversely, if the production J-20 introduces a rectangular faceted nozzle design, and refinements to fuselage side shaping, the design would present very good potential for robust Very Low Observable performance in the S-band and above, for the nose and tail aspect angular sectors, with good performance in the beam aspect angular sector. This study has therefore established through Physical Optics simulation across nine radio-frequency bands, that no fundamental obstacles exist in the shaping design of the J-20 prototype precluding its development into a genuine Very Low Observable design.*_


https://www.businessinsider.com/3d-model-chinas-j20-stealth-fighter-strengths-weaknesses-2017-12

But as Business Insider previously reported, the J-20's design isn't fully stealth. Some angles stick out and will light up enemy radars.

However, it appears to have a low radar cross section from the forward angle, which would help its proposed air interception role.


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> Thats not the point, I was emphasizing the importance of aerial assets like AWACS.
> 
> 
> Its stealth is great from the front, but questionable from other angles much like the F-35.


You are relying on an inaccurate radar modeling that was debunked back in 2017. Why don't you look at the much more accurate RCS models provided by Dr. Kopp?



Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/3d-model-chinas-j20-stealth-fighter-strengths-weaknesses-2017-12
> 
> But as Business Insider previously reported, the J-20's design isn't fully stealth. Some angles stick out and will light up enemy radars.
> 
> However, it appears to have a low radar cross section from the forward angle, which would help its proposed air interception role.


You got me man ... Business Insider is the source we should trust. And of course, the J-20 is an _*aerial-interceptor *_... another theory debunked by AVIC itself.


----------



## Liquidmetal

mig25 said:


> who exactly is hemat? why is a random Pakistanis tweet important to this conversation?


Hemat is that ethereal entity that spreads wisdom and knowledge, but perhaps too wise for some as it seems to have gone over your head. Plus I liked the tweet I added it here because I wanted to, who are you mate?


----------



## Figaro

eldarlmari said:


> ya the mig-21 will screw up the j-20 for sure.
> 
> 1 mig-21 will take down 20 j20s


@Philip the Arab seems to genuinely have misleading information here ... I don't think he is trying to troll.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Figaro 
This is what I mean by the J-20 will get clapped without assets. Its frontal RCS is way better than the rest of the aircrafts RCS much the like F-35. This scenario was copied off Quora, but it shows what I am talking about pretty much.


Let me explain: If a stealth plane, lets assume F-35, is flying directly “towards” the AWACS, then the chances of picking it up are extremely low because of the very small cross section of the plane from its frontal aspect. However, if the same plane is flying directly “away” from the AWACS, then the chances of detecting it are far greater because its cross section is much bigger from its rear aspect. So, an AWACS has to be positioned correctly in order to detect the F-35.

In real battle scenario, an AWACS will be backed up by other long-range radar equipped planes like Su-30 or F-15. Now the game turns on its head. Since the F-35 is being tracked from 2–3 aspects, and the AWACS has excellent data fusion capabilities, there is no chance that the F-35 can go undetected. Add to that Optical Sensors and Ground Radars! Almost 100% probability that the F-35 WILL be detected by the AWACS.


----------



## eldamar

Philip the Arab said:


> Thats not the point, I was emphasizing the importance of aerial assets like AWACS.
> 
> 
> Its stealth is great from the front, but questionable from other angles much like the F-35.


so this taiwanese poster has firsthand info of the J-20's stealth characteristics?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

eldarlmari said:


> so this taiwanese poster has firsthand info of the J-20's stealth characteristics?


This RCS modeling of the J-20 was debunked back in 2017 ... I remember there were quite a few flaws with the way the RCS was measured.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Figaro
> This is what I mean by the J-20 will get clapped without assets. Its frontal RCS is way better than the rest of the aircrafts RCS much the like F-35. This scenario was copied off Quora, but it shows what I am talking about pretty much.
> 
> 
> Let me explain: If a stealth plane, lets assume F-35, is flying directly “towards” the AWACS, then the chances of picking it up are extremely low because of the very small cross section of the plane from its frontal aspect. However, if the same plane is flying directly “away” from the AWACS, then the chances of detecting it are far greater because its cross section is much bigger from its rear aspect. So, an AWACS has to be positioned correctly in order to detect the F-35.
> 
> In real battle scenario, an AWACS will be backed up by other long-range radar equipped planes like Su-30 or F-15. Now the game turns on its head. Since the F-35 is being tracked from 2–3 aspects, and the AWACS has excellent data fusion capabilities, there is no chance that the F-35 can go undetected. Add to that Optical Sensors and Ground Radars! Almost 100% probability that the F-35 WILL be detected by the AWACS.


Even then I doubt a Mig 21 could take down any F-35s even with the assistance of AWACS ...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> Even then I doubt a Mig 21 could take down any F-35s even with the assistance of AWACS ...


Not with its own radar, with firing information shared via data link from a SU-30MKI and an R-77 I think it could.



eldarlmari said:


> so this taiwanese poster has firsthand info of the J-20's stealth characteristics?


That was a poster? I thought that was the official Taiwanese governments statement on it?


----------



## HalfMoon

When the war starts between China and India, China needs to ensure that there are no clouds. This very important else Modi will send the Indian fighters under cloud cover to evade Chinese Radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philip the Arab

HalfMoon said:


> When the war starts between China and India, China needs to ensure that there are no clouds. This very important else Modi will send the Indian fighters under cloud cover to evade Chinese Radars.


I got to laugh at this one, well you see in order to appease the population Modi is forced to tell blatant lies that only the Indians focused on defense or aerospace will know are false.

Same as in America, Trump is forced to tell hicks blatant lies in order to appease them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajputana_ said:


> Indunnonhow many chinese we killed, CCP hid those numbers as well.
> 
> Why dont you write a petition to CCP to release those numbers, and while you are at it can you also request numbers killed in doklam and Galwan, it would help us outsiders too.
> 
> Let me know when you get a response from them.
> Im am waiting.


I am not sure how u killed anybody in AP when we went back. Did you shoot the air? Lol.

We only write petition when we are not fed properly, what about Indian's? Still starving? Lol

Why not you ask if 60 were captured? India only admitted to 20 dead. We don't disclose until the conflict is over. And ask them of they killed 43 chinks too.


----------



## HalfMoon

Philip the Arab said:


> I got to laugh at this one, well you see in order to appease the population Modi is forced to tell blatant lies that only the Indians focused on defense or aerospace will know are false.



Most of the Indians are low IQ dumb idiots who can easily be fooled by Modi. The remaining few may be knowledgeable but they have to follow Modi if they have to survive. What is funny is that I saw few military folks come on television to defend Modi on his statements. These Indians are born slaves. It is built in into their DNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HalfMoon said:


> Most of the Indians are low IQ dumb idiots who can easily be fooled by Modi. The remaining few may be knowledgeable but they have to follow Modi if they have to survive. What is funny is that I saw few military folks come on television to defend Modi on his statements. These Indians are born slaves. It is built in into their DNA.


You know, I'm not going to talk shit about their population factoring in most Americans that support Trump would gulp up a statement like as factual that like lemonade on a hot day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> That was a poster? I thought that was the official Taiwanese governments statement on it?



why would that be any better? Does Taiwan have any evidence of advanced capability in RF design in aerospace applications? 

What is the original publication from where this came from and is it peer reviewed?

I mean, just by looking at the poster, I have a simple question: 

J-20 is symmetric. Why is the RCS angular distribution not symmetric? How do they explain this shit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Philip the Arab said:


> You know, I'm not going to talk shit about their population factoring in most Americans that support Trump would gulp up a statement like as factual that like lemonade on a hot day.



But you will be hard pressed to find US military personnel supporting such idiocy.

See the Indian sycophancy here. 

*Air Marshal backs Modi's theory on Balakot, says clouds do prevent radars from detecting accurately*

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-marshal-raghunath-nambiar-1535669-2019-05-27

*Of Radars and Morons: Prime Minister Narendra Modi was right, deal with it*
https://www.opindia.com/2019/05/fact-check-pm-modi-comment-cloud-helped-jets-to-escape-safely-during-balakot-airstrike-not-wrong/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> why would that be any better? Does Taiwan have any evidence of advanced capability in RF design in aerospace applications?
> 
> What is the original publication from where this came from and is it peer reviewed?
> 
> I mean, just by looking at the poster, I have a simple question:
> 
> J-20 is symmetric. Why is the RCS angular distribution not symmetric? How do they explain this shit?


Taiwan is fairly advanced at radar technology for a country of their size in my opinion. Aircraft design? Well, no they probably couldn't make a fifth gen fighter alone but they have a lot of engineers that could contribute a lot to foreign programs.

I think the angular distribution may have something to do with the canards, but I'm not exactly sure. I have moved away from researching about aircraft for the last past 6 months.



HalfMoon said:


> But you will be hard pressed to find US military personnel supporting such idiocy.
> 
> See the Indian sycophancy here.
> 
> *Air Marshal backs Modi's theory on Balakot, says clouds do prevent radars from detecting accurately*
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-marshal-raghunath-nambiar-1535669-2019-05-27
> 
> *Of Radars and Morons: Prime Minister Narendra Modi was right, deal with it*
> https://www.opindia.com/2019/05/fact-check-pm-modi-comment-cloud-helped-jets-to-escape-safely-during-balakot-airstrike-not-wrong/


I don't know, some joint staff generals will kiss Trump's *** if it means they don't get sacked from a position on the cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> Taiwan is fairly advanced at radar technology for a country of their size in my opinion.



what is a single Taiwanese radar product?

"of its size" doesn't matter. military power is not normalized by size or population.


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> what is a single Taiwanese radar product?
> 
> "of its size" doesn't matter. military power is not normalized by size or population.


Well, what I mean is that for Taiwan being a relatively small country it is ahead of countries much larger than it.

AESA radar for aircraft.


----------



## 52051

Internal military exericese between J-10c and Su-35 is rather one-sided with J-10c 8:0, so yes, electronics matters.

As for the stealth characters, J-20 wiped the floor out of PLA's all other fighters, including the J-16 and J-10c with EW update packages, and defeat them when they are backed by AWACs, the J-20 usually first take out AWACs before they engage the rest.

Actually with the age of stealth fighter, large and slow AWACs are very vulnerable, that's why both China and US want to make the AWACs system de-centerized now.

For instance, during the Zhuhai Airshow 2018, China has show the world first AWACs drone, TianShao, with the world first spherical conformal array antenna installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> Well, what I mean is that for Taiwan being a relatively small country it is ahead of countries much larger than it.
> 
> AESA radar for aircraft.



like what am I looking at? for all I know that's just a cardboard model. name? spec?


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> like what am I looking at? for all I know that's just a cardboard model. name? spec?


Sorry, I read about these a long time ago but I can link some stuff for you.


https://www.flightglobal.com/picture-taiwan-unveils-brave-eagle-ajt/134457.article


https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/taiwan-aesa-radar-challenge-international-market-share-36867


https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2..._Radar_Systems_To_Tackle_Chinese_Fighter_Jets

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://alert5.com/2017/02/07/taiwan-reveals-indigenous-aesa-radar/&psig=AOvVaw3OU_bXxAMwEaaWy3VNYdVH&ust=1593395790611000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAkQjhxqFwoTCNCuvYm0o-oCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAM



http://www.ncsist.org.tw/eng/csistdup/products/catelogs_Middle.aspx?catelog_Id=10


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> Sorry, I read about these a long time ago but I can link some stuff for you.



so they claim to have come out with a demonstration AESA model - not yet deployed - and a trainer jet. nobody really knows what they really have. Taiwan doesn't even have a domestic car brand better than the Yugo just as comparison.

is this suppose to be impressive?

and you're quoting some neocon blog? lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> so they claim to have come out with a demonstration AESA model - not yet deployed - and a trainer jet. nobody really knows what they really have. Taiwan doesn't even have a domestic car brand better than the Yugo just as comparison.
> 
> is this suppose to be impressive?
> 
> and you're quoting some neocon blog? lol.


They have good radars, that AESA is being built and that jet is not just a trainer. It is being made as a fighter as well to replace the F-5.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> They have good radars, that AESA is being built and that jet is not just a trainer. It is being made as a fighter as well to replace the F-5.



F-5 is a piece of shit and so is that trainer. there's no evidence for that AESA being built, it's just vaporware like the Foxconn facility in Wisconsin anounced in 2017 and which is still an empty hole in the ground.

the Tron website does not even have a product specification page.


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> F-5 is a piece of shit and so is that trainer. there's no evidence for that AESA being built, it's just vaporware like the Foxconn facility in Wisconsin anounced in 2017 and which is still an empty hole in the ground.
> 
> the Tron website does not even have a product specification page.


For a country their size of 23 million they have an impressive defense industry. Come on, just admit that they have a fairly good defense industry.

Here is their clamed AESA modules
http://www.ncsist.org.tw/eng/csistdup/products/product.aspx?product_Id=279&catalog=41


They also produce their own LRSAM


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> For a country their size of 23 million they have an impressive defense industry. Come on, just admit that they have a fairly good defense industry.



why do you need to beg me to admit to something? I don't need to admit to anything, I'm not wrong. since they still use WW2 era submarines and 1970's destroyers for their navy, if they could manufacture AESA radars for aircraft, they could also update their navy much easier since naval radar doesn't have as many size/power constraints. but since they don't, it's safe to say they can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

FairAndUnbiased said:


> why do you need to beg me to admit to something? I don't need to admit to anything, I'm not wrong. since they still use WW2 era submarines and 1970's destroyers for their navy, if they could manufacture AESA radars for aircraft, they could also update their navy much easier since naval radar doesn't have as many size/power constraints. but since they don't, it's safe to say they can't.


I think they recognize that their navy will be fairly useless compared to their army, and air force. And their budget isn't anywhere close to mainland China's so they have to try their best to compete with mainland China's however they see fit.






























They have more of a defense industry than most countries in Europe, I'd say that's pretty good myself. If you want to see these images just replay to me, and it should show up.


----------



## Beast

Philip the Arab said:


> For a country their size of 23 million they have an impressive defense industry. Come on, just admit that they have a fairly good defense industry.
> 
> Here is their clamed AESA modules
> http://www.ncsist.org.tw/eng/csistdup/products/product.aspx?product_Id=279&catalog=41
> 
> 
> They also produce their own LRSAM


Taiwan defence is no good. I dont know what you are smoking. IF Taiwan without US military support, it will be worst off than Vietnam defence.


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> Taiwan defence is no good. I dont know what you are smoking. IF Taiwan without US military support, it will be worst off than Vietnam defence.


Invading Taiwan would be considerably more difficult than invading Vietnam. And Taiwanese troops have superior military training than those of the Vietnamese ... I don't think China should underestimate the ROK military.



Philip the Arab said:


> Sorry, I read about these a long time ago but I can link some stuff for you.
> 
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/picture-taiwan-unveils-brave-eagle-ajt/134457.article
> 
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/taiwan-aesa-radar-challenge-international-market-share-36867
> 
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2..._Radar_Systems_To_Tackle_Chinese_Fighter_Jets
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://alert5.com/2017/02/07/taiwan-reveals-indigenous-aesa-radar/&psig=AOvVaw3OU_bXxAMwEaaWy3VNYdVH&ust=1593395790611000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAkQjhxqFwoTCNCuvYm0o-oCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAM
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ncsist.org.tw/eng/csistdup/products/catelogs_Middle.aspx?catelog_Id=10


You are quoting a laundry list of crappy websites that have been discounted by PLA watchers observers for many years already.


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> Invading Taiwan would be considerably more difficult than invading Vietnam. And Taiwanese troops have superior military training than those of the Vietnamese ... I don't think China should underestimate the ROK military.



I need to disagree with you on training parts of ROC military.

http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2016/07/02/2003650166

https://focustaiwan.tw/politics/201208030014

Taiwanese detest national military call up so much that they voted for party abolished it. Their conscript moral are very low. Those join military as career merely take it as a job that paid rather than the desire to defend Taiwan.

I can be sure, they will drop their weapon when they see PLA soldiers coming on shore of Taiwan coast.


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> I need to disagree with you on training parts of ROC military.
> 
> http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2016/07/02/2003650166
> 
> https://focustaiwan.tw/politics/201208030014
> 
> Taiwanese detest national military call up so much that they voted for party abolished it. Their conscript moral are very low. Those join military as career merely take it as a job that paid rather than the desire to defend Taiwan.
> 
> I can be sure, they will drop their weapon when they see PLA soldiers coming on shore of Taiwan coast.


The South Korean military is also conscription based and their soldiers are still trained very well. Conscription alone does not always mean poor training or even poor morale. I really don't see any ROC soldiers surrendering en-masse should a Chinese land invasion occur ... this is not the Chinese Civil War. If anything, I expect the ROC soldiers to probably fight to the last man in the initial stages, with more surrendering only later on in the war. Never underestimate your opponent.


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> The South Korean military is also conscription based and their soldiers are still trained very well. Conscription alone does not always mean poor training or even poor morale. I really don't see any ROC soldiers surrendering en-masse should a Chinese land invasion occur ... this is not the Chinese Civil War. If anything, I expect the ROC soldiers to probably fight to the last man in the initial stages, with more surrendering only later on in the war. Never underestimate your opponent.


Did South Korean ever talk about abolishing conscript system or even serious about abolishing it? SK facing NK in mind knows they need to keep conscript.

While Taiwanese know is hopeless case against PLA , no matter what they. They have recently abolish conscript even though they know they need a strong military against PLA. Their military morale is very low when talk about taking on PLA. They know they have no hope and pit all their hope on US. So any training by them is useless.


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> Did South Korean ever talk about abolishing conscript system or even serious about abolishing it? SK facing NK in mind knows they need to keep conscript.
> 
> While Taiwanese know is hopeless case against PLA , no matter what they. They have recently abolish conscript even though they know they need a strong military against PLA.


I don't think the Taiwanese know it is hopeless. Sure if it was just Taiwan versus the PLA it would be hopeless. But Taiwan knows it will be defended by the United States.


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> I don't think the Taiwanese know it is hopeless. Sure if it was just Taiwan versus the PLA it would be hopeless. But Taiwan knows it will be defended by the United States.


You think US will fight for Taiwan and start WWIII? I have chat with Taiwanese ex conscript. All they think of is getting medical excuse to excuse themselves from combat duty. They feel no pride doing best for Taiwan military.


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> You think US will fight for Taiwan and start WWIII? I have chat with Taiwanese ex conscript. All they think of is getting medical excuse to excuse themselves from combat duty. They feel no pride doing best for Taiwan military.


If China attacks first, then yes. If the US doesn't even defend Taiwan in face of a Chinese attack, how would its other allies expect it to do so? NATO would collapse if this was the case ...


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> If China attacks first, then yes. If the US doesn't even defend Taiwan in face of a Chinese attack, how would its other allies expect it to do so? NATO would collapse if this was the case ...


Taiwan is no part of NATO

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/...urds-and-trumps-abandonment-of-foreign-policy

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-de...or-ukraine-but-doesnt-promise-arms-1503586126

https://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/31/...-scarborough-shoal-south-china-sea/index.html

How many times US defense pact or allies collapse given US had given broken promise and failed to defend allies on so many occasion?

US dont even have will to defend themselves or strike back Iran when their military base in Iraq is directly attack by Iran with ballistic missile? And now you claim US will defend Taiwan. LOL.

US in the eyes of allies is an unreliable partner. Those pact signed are just a formalty with no real meaning. It will depend on the enemy face first. If the enemy is small fried which can be easily taken care with. Yes, US will attack.

NOw you are talking about China size and military. American are not stupid. They know who to pick their enemy to fight in real war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Jackdaws said:


> Are you a homophobe?



Obviously not - we Aussies do not discriminate on the basics of race, sex, religions and so forth UNLIKE the racist Indian Fraudsters. In fact people who are gay in Australia proudly call themselves 'gay' openly, and have yearly street parades called 'Mardi Gras'. *Are indian soldiers going to have their own Mardi Gras in the streets of Ladkah??* *"Jack" *are you going to attend this Mardi Gra, and are you going to post your pictures dancing half naked with your indian soldiers here on PDF Jackdaws the "Elite Member"?


----------



## Mrc

Philip the Arab said:


> I think they recognize that their navy will be fairly useless compared to their army, and air force. And their budget isn't anywhere close to mainland China's so they have to try their best to compete with mainland China's however they see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have more of a defense industry than most countries in Europe, I'd say that's pretty good myself. If you want to see these images just replay to me, and it should show up.



Philip 

Chinese have a squadron of su 35 the ultimate flanker and j 11 has modeled onto it.. From what I gather j 11 now trumps su 35 in most excercises.. So su 30 won't last very long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hualushui

Philip the Arab said:


> J-20 has a RCS similar to a F/A-18


Obviously, the PLA is fools, and the fighter they developed is not worth mentioning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

ARMalik said:


> Obviously not - we Aussies do not discriminate on the basics of race, sex, religions and so forth UNLIKE the racist Indian Fraudsters. In fact people who are gay in Australia proudly call themselves 'gay' openly, and have yearly street parades called 'Mardi Gras'. *Are indian soldiers going to have their own Mardi Gras in the streets of Ladkah??* *"Jack" *are you going to attend this Mardi Gra, and are you going to post your pictures dancing half naked with your indian soldiers here on PDF Jackdaws the "Elite Member"?


Actually I have been to Mardi Gras in New Orleans. And it has to do with showing beads to women and them ahem flashing you their assets. Lol, I don't know where the Aussies took you. But if it works for you, who am I to judge?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Philip the Arab said:


> I think they recognize that their navy will be fairly useless compared to their army, and air force. And their budget isn't anywhere close to mainland China's so they have to try their best to compete with mainland China's however they see fit.
> 
> They have more of a defense industry than most countries in Europe, I'd say that's pretty good myself. If you want to see these images just replay to me, and it should show up.



you're telling me that Taiwan thinks that them, being an island surrounded by water, has absolutely no use for a navy. lol ok. all it will mean is that PLAN ships have free reign in the Taiwan strait and can bombard Taiwanese civilian infrastructure at will.


----------



## dy1022

Figaro said:


> India has the Agni missiles that can reach anywhere in China. Even if the Chinese manage to intercept a couple of them (which by itself would be an incredible feat given limited US progress in that area), many Indian warheads would still hit Chinese cities and cause hundreds of millions of casualties. Of course all of India would be destroyed by the second strike but is that something China would want to risk?





CNMD(GMD) you know that? check what happened in 1.11-2010,and after that more and more.


2010年1月11日中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，而在2010年1月7日，美国宣布将向台湾出售“爱国者”导弹系统，有专家推测中国导弹试验很可能和美国向台湾军售有关。但中国外交部称这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
2013年1月27日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。 [4] 
2018年2月5日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。 [1]


----------



## j20611

Han Patriot said:


> I am not sure how u killed anybody in AP when we went back. Did you shoot the air? Lol.
> 
> We only write petition when we are not fed properly, what about Indian's? Still starving? Lol
> 
> Why not you ask if 60 were captured? India only admitted to 20 dead. We don't disclose until the conflict is over. And ask them of they killed 43 chinks too.


Indians claimed that the killed 43 Chinese, but they also claimed to have single handedely won world war 2 and to have invented the internet 10000 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

j20611 said:


> Indians claimed that the killed 43 Chinese, but they also claimed to have single handedely won world war 2 and to have invented the internet 10000 years ago


It's 45 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alee92nawaz

eldarlmari said:


> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...f-matching-air-power/articleshow/76667968.cms


Lol that's their pre war statements. We'll see what happens if a conflict occurs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha




----------



## Areesh

Mysterious Indian deaths in Ladakh continue to be reported 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276781937235865600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

dbc said:


> I suspect once again you are missing the forest for the trees. India losing badly to the Chinese is in the best interest of the US and bad for Pakistan. From an American perspective, the Indian defeat should be '_al dente_' _'just right'_ to borrow a phrase from contemporary cooking. Some loss of territory and a massive loss of face, under these circumstances the US may gain a potential 300 year lease to some prime real estate in the Andaman's. The US will intervene to circumvent an Indian capitulation.
> 
> A complete capitulation to the point where India becomes China's equivalent of the US post WWII Japan is not good for the US but a complete disaster for Pakistan. Pakistan's utility to China will be greatly diminished by an India that is China's b..itch (think about it).
> 
> I am hoping for _'al dente'; _as a Pakistani you should be praying for a Chinese humiliation. I know its counter-intuitive for you because you hate India. But this is the only guarantee of continued Chinese patronage.
> 
> 
> Pakistan's importance to China is somewhat contingent on the magnitude of the threat emanating from India.
> Sure Gwadar bhah...bhah...but the threat to Chinese trade through Malacca straits diminishes with the capitulation of India.



Neither, Pakistan nor India can be China's bitch and lives happily thereafter in a prolong period. Look, there is a historical understanding in all martial races of South Asian psyche and that is we are better of them physically, culturally and mentally if I put it mildly. We (Both India and Pakistan) are actually engaged in a Zero-sum Game in the Indian Subcontinent. If, Indian (North Indian specifically) who definitely have historical reasons to rule all of subcontinent again , like Ashoka, Chandargupta or like Ranjeet singh (Punjab and Kabul) more recently than Pakistanis too have their own reasons to rule again just like Muslim rulers did in Past 6-700 years and we both acknowledge each other rights and realities associated with it realistically. So, there might be any help we can sought from outsiders for the time being against each other but once the crown is set on anyone (amongst us) the ROEs with outsiders will be re-written from that point in time.

Therefore, Dont thinks Indians are stupids., that they can resolve Kashmir problem by just settling for Srinagar Valley to us and makes a united stand against China what President Ayub perceived to Indians in 1959. The problem is any further inch of lost territory will emboldens Pakistan rights towards zero sum game and that is whole of South Asia. Just like us who never forgets and out focus this historical schism with India even losing over 70,000 people and 100 of billion dollars to economy under WOT. For us too, this crown's value is much much bigger than any other thing happening around us. Something outsiders hard to digest and believes for both of us.

Therefore, Don't worry both China and USA are not that big for "Us" that they can imagine to control us forever. The India subcontinent will have a United Crown one day in Future, there is no doubt about it in anyone living in our both respective nations and yes both China and USA are tools for us at this point in time for this long held dream to come true.


----------



## vishwambhar

Beast said:


> You think US will fight for Taiwan and start WWIII? I have chat with Taiwanese ex conscript. All they think of is getting medical excuse to excuse themselves from combat duty. They feel no pride doing best for Taiwan military.



Well if this was true then believe me by now China would have merged Taiwan..... its still not doing it.... think.... why???


----------



## Figaro

dy1022 said:


> CNMD(GMD) you know that? check what happened in 1.11-2010,and after that more and more.
> 
> 
> 2010年1月11日中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，而在2010年1月7日，美国宣布将向台湾出售“爱国者”导弹系统，有专家推测中国导弹试验很可能和美国向台湾军售有关。但中国外交部称这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 2013年1月27日，中国在境内再次进行了陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。
> 2014年7月23日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基反导技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。 [4]
> 2018年2月5日，中国在境内进行了一次陆基中段反导拦截技术试验，试验达到了预期目的。这一试验是防御性的，不针对任何国家。 [1]


?


----------



## Beast

vishwambhar said:


> Well if this was true then believe me by now China would have merged Taiwan..... its still not doing it.... think.... why???


China is peaceful.

Only America are warmonger. Do we want a war batter Taiwan back? TSMC and other Taiwan industries are useful to China. They shall not be destroyed for the sake of war.


----------



## Brainsucker

Philip the Arab said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't doubt that Mig-21s with AWACS may be able to clap J-20s without AWACS if firing solution is provided to the aircraft from other sources like Su-30s.



J-20 is AWACS killer.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spy Master

GT Trolling Supa Puwa!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277238529832206336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Spy Master said:


> GT Trolling Supa Puwa!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277238529832206336


That's right. Plenty of nukes for everybody. Come right up and get yours too!


----------



## eldamar

Feng Leng said:


> That's right. Plenty of nukes for everybody. Come right up and get yours too!


玩太多辐射4了吧？


----------



## SuperStar20

Spy Master said:


> GT Trolling Supa Puwa!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277238529832206336



From these GT messages, it is clear that china is scared. Trying to come out of the rabbit hole. 
*Sun Tzu: Appear weak when you are strong, and strong when you are weak.*


----------



## Feng Leng

SuperStar20 said:


> From these GT messages, it is clear that china is scared. Trying to come out of the rabbit hole.
> *Sun Tzu: Appear weak when you are strong, and strong when you are weak.*


There's only one way to find out...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252636945682432


----------



## SuperStar20

Beast said:


> China is peaceful.
> 
> Only America are warmonger. Do we want a war batter Taiwan back? TSMC and other Taiwan industries are useful to China. They shall *not be destroyed for the sake of war*.


India has nukes, 1.5m army, missiles and everything you need for destruction. And you thing, china will get out scratch free war with India?



Feng Leng said:


> There's only one way to find out...


As per Sun Tza, If china is capable and strong, china should be worried and appear weak. 
Contrary to that we see boosting of PLA exercise, pic of diwali rockets, toy tanks etc as if Indian army not seen those things.


----------



## Feng Leng

SuperStar20 said:


> As per Sun Tza, If china is capable and strong, china should be worried and appear weak.
> Contrary to that we see boosting of PLA exercise, pic of diwali rockets, toy tanks etc as if Indian army not seen those things.


Why keep repeating yourself? There is only one way to find out. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Ladakh standoff: Clear view of why China isn't budging emerges*
*A senior Army source said the disengagement process had kicked off, but it could take time for the Chinese to actually pull back military vehicles and camps massed close to the LAC. Satellite imagery from Sunday (June 28) confirm that there has been no backward movement of Chinese positions across the LAC, with heavy vehicles, earthmoving equipment and camps remaining where they were.*
ADVERTISEMENT





Shiv Aroor 
New Delhi
June 28, 2020
UPDATED: June 28, 2020 21:03 IST



Shiv Aroor

✔@ShivAroor
https://twitter.com/ShivAroor/status/1275701610606407687

Clear Chinese build-up at PP14, Galwan Valley. Chinese debris on June 16, return of Chinese camps visible on June 22. Latter image shows tentage + gun positions (marked). Images via @detresfa_. Important to see what has happened in 2 days since Lt Gen talks.





2,796
1:05 PM - Jun 24, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

981 people are talking about this





Government and Army officials are clear that the positions seen at the bend in the Galwan River since June 22 are Chinese. The Indian Army was aware of the build-up long before commercial satellite imagery revealed the situation, though developments on the ground are now part of a larger effort to disengage, and therefore, no combat action has been taken by the Indian side. While Chinese troop numbers solely at the river bend complex have reduced almost completely since June 25, the structures remain.

ADVERTISEMENT




Image credit: DETRESFA_
A senior Army source said the disengagement process had kicked off, but it could take time for the Chinese to actually pull back military vehicles and camps massed close to the LAC. Satellite imagery from Sunday (June 28) confirm that there has been no backward movement of Chinese positions across the LAC, with heavy vehicles, earthmoving equipment and camps remaining where they were.

While Chinese duplicity in implementing mutually made pledges has already been established, the Chinese Army's refusal to de-induct forward-deployed vehicles and troops is not coming as a surprise. While the Indian Army has mobilised more than adequately in frontline and support positions in the Galwan Valley, including mountain squads manning at least three vantage heights overlooking the river bend, it is something else that is compelling the Chinese to dig their heels in -- a concerted, dogged effort by the Indian side to complete infrastructure work.

From bridges and culverts across the Galwan nearer to the confluence, including a bailey bridge built in record time following the bloodshed, the Indian side has made it openly clear to the Chinese that the Indian military will continue to execute infrastructure work, including the crucial highway into north Ladakh on the west bank of the Shyok River.

At least four border road projects have picked up in the last few days, with labour arriving from outside Ladakh. Directives from the political leadership are clear: there will be no compromise on infrastructure work, both civil and military, and, while talks continue with the Chinese side, there is no question of slowing down on roadworks on Indian territory.






A sign of the Indian Army's determination in staying deployed and finishing bridge projects also brought with it a reminder of the occupational perils of operating in such difficult terrain: two Indian Army personnel -- Naik Sachin More and Lance Naik Saleem Khan drowned in the freezing Shyok River in separate accidents. As India Today has reported, the deaths are being treated as battle casualties since they were deployed in a combat zone in an emergent situation.

In the government's view, the reaction of Indian Army on June 15 to Chinese provocations, combined with the decision not to pause a single border infrastructure project, have sent out a clear message to the Chinese that aggression will be met with strength, if necessary on Chinese turf. India Today's account of the June 15 clash remains the most detailed account of the incident, and the only one so far based on the Army's tactical debrief of those involved in the clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Indian Army was aware of the build-up long before commercial satellite imagery revealed the situation, though developments on the ground are now part of a larger effort to disengage, and therefore, no combat action has been taken by the Indian side


Clearly, this is the reason why no "combat action" has been taken by the Indian side. It's totally not for any other reason.


----------



## eldamar

Pakistani Fighter said:


> *Ladakh standoff: Clear view of why China isn't budging emerges*
> *A senior Army source said the disengagement process had kicked off, but it could take time for the Chinese to actually pull back military vehicles and camps massed close to the LAC. Satellite imagery from Sunday (June 28) confirm that there has been no backward movement of Chinese positions across the LAC, with heavy vehicles, earthmoving equipment and camps remaining where they were.*
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv Aroor
> New Delhi
> June 28, 2020
> UPDATED: June 28, 2020 21:03 IST
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv Aroor
> 
> ✔@ShivAroor
> 
> Clear Chinese build-up at PP14, Galwan Valley. Chinese debris on June 16, return of Chinese camps visible on June 22. Latter image shows tentage + gun positions (marked). Images via @detresfa_. Important to see what has happened in 2 days since Lt Gen talks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,796
> 1:05 PM - Jun 24, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 981 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Army officials are clear that the positions seen at the bend in the Galwan River since June 22 are Chinese. The Indian Army was aware of the build-up long before commercial satellite imagery revealed the situation, though developments on the ground are now part of a larger effort to disengage, and therefore, no combat action has been taken by the Indian side. While Chinese troop numbers solely at the river bend complex have reduced almost completely since June 25, the structures remain.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image credit: DETRESFA_
> A senior Army source said the disengagement process had kicked off, but it could take time for the Chinese to actually pull back military vehicles and camps massed close to the LAC. Satellite imagery from Sunday (June 28) confirm that there has been no backward movement of Chinese positions across the LAC, with heavy vehicles, earthmoving equipment and camps remaining where they were.
> 
> While Chinese duplicity in implementing mutually made pledges has already been established, the Chinese Army's refusal to de-induct forward-deployed vehicles and troops is not coming as a surprise. While the Indian Army has mobilised more than adequately in frontline and support positions in the Galwan Valley, including mountain squads manning at least three vantage heights overlooking the river bend, it is something else that is compelling the Chinese to dig their heels in -- a concerted, dogged effort by the Indian side to complete infrastructure work.
> 
> From bridges and culverts across the Galwan nearer to the confluence, including a bailey bridge built in record time following the bloodshed, the Indian side has made it openly clear to the Chinese that the Indian military will continue to execute infrastructure work, including the crucial highway into north Ladakh on the west bank of the Shyok River.
> 
> At least four border road projects have picked up in the last few days, with labour arriving from outside Ladakh. Directives from the political leadership are clear: there will be no compromise on infrastructure work, both civil and military, and, while talks continue with the Chinese side, there is no question of slowing down on roadworks on Indian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign of the Indian Army's determination in staying deployed and finishing bridge projects also brought with it a reminder of the occupational perils of operating in such difficult terrain: two Indian Army personnel -- Naik Sachin More and Lance Naik Saleem Khan drowned in the freezing Shyok River in separate accidents. As India Today has reported, the deaths are being treated as battle casualties since they were deployed in a combat zone in an emergent situation.
> 
> In the government's view, the reaction of Indian Army on June 15 to Chinese provocations, combined with the decision not to pause a single border infrastructure project, have sent out a clear message to the Chinese that aggression will be met with strength, if necessary on Chinese turf. India Today's account of the June 15 clash remains the most detailed account of the incident, and the only one so far based on the Army's tactical debrief of those involved in the clash.


there never was a 'disengagement' process to begin with. the spinmasters's work did a greatjob.unfortunately, with modern satelite imagery, what they hope(the spinmasters) to achieve, works only for a short while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Indian media showing Pakistani AL NASAR missile to warn China lol.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## obj 705A




----------



## manlion




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Rafi

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 645650



Beautiful site.


----------



## Song Hong

Hey Indians, remember the thousands of Bangladeshi killed yearly by your BSF including the girl below. 

So your soldiers deserve death using your standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

eldarlmari said:


> there never was a 'disengagement' process to begin with. the spinmasters's work did a greatjob.unfortunately, with modern satelite imagery, what they hope(the spinmasters) to achieve, works only for a short while.


Disengagement was only according to the media. Nobody agreed to anything. They just want to reduce the dhotti shivering and panic in the populace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

Song Hong said:


> Hey Indians, remember the thousands of Bangladeshi killed yearly by your BSF including the girl below.
> 
> So your soldiers deserve death using your standards.


They haven’t stopped yet . They will pay for this one day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A good video clip of Chinese prowess, enough to scare its enemies.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277650382706085895*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

*The world's biggest trolls*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hina-giant-letters-disputed-border-India.html

......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A funny clip showing India getting some NICE treatment from China.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278041179477676033*


----------



## Clutch

India doesn't have any military options....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Ali_Baba said:


> *The world's biggest trolls*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hina-giant-letters-disputed-border-India.html
> 
> ......





The technique is called "*Earth Editing*". Chinese are well known for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Clutch said:


> India doesn't have any military options....


----------



## Clutch

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Indian Army after Pakistan has responded...








FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Indian media showing Pakistani AL NASAR missile to warn China lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol... Indians are a clown nation!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278180725804564480

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SrNair

Song Hong said:


> Hey Indians, remember the thousands of Bangladeshi killed yearly by your BSF including the girl below.
> 
> So your soldiers deserve death using your standards.



Will kill again and again if somebody tresspass our border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

cgy said:


> Maybe Indians don't think that's enough? Not everyone can get a cup of tea.
> View attachment 646543
> View attachment 646544
> View attachment 646545
> View attachment 646546
> View attachment 646547


what's this?



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 645650


Ya on twitter n everywhere else, u can always hear the same rhetoric that 'india is no longer the india in 1962'.

Implying that china's strength has degressed to that of the stone age


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

SrNair said:


> Will kill again and again if somebody tresspass our border









Not really. The Chinese troops cracked open the skulls of over 20 indian soldiers and splattered all their brain matter over the Galwan Valley then conquered over 60 square kms of indian territory, yet india was too weak and powerless to do anything about it.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Brave India has taken its revenge from China in the most befitting way!*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> Will kill again and again if somebody tresspass our border


Again? We just killed 20 and we are still there. What are you gonna do. Stop boasting and start fighting. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Some Indian WET dreams.



*


----------



## cgy

eldarlmari said:


> what's this?
> 
> 
> It is said that the picture is from the Indian army, but I doubt it is true or false.
> 
> Because as far as I know, most Indians are killed by falling and freezing in the process of escaping. The people in the photos are more like being killed in battle. I don't think Indians are so brave.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Han Patriot said:


> We just killed 20 and we are still there.


*Some more from other parts of India are heading towards the LAC. These ones seem like an easy PREY for the Chinese.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278146563202834433*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some more from other parts of India are heading towards the LAC. These ones seem like an easy PREY for the Chinese.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278146563202834433*



The Last REAL war ( faced by Pakistan ) was in 1999. Ask the NLI, they will differ in Openion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chanakyaa said:


> The Last REAL war ( faced by Pakistan ) was in 1999. Ask the NLI, they will differ in Openion.










There is no such word as "openion" in the English dictionary.............



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some more from other parts of India are heading towards the LAC. These ones seem like an easy PREY for the Chinese.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278146563202834433*






The IQ of these sub-human creatures is at least 20 IQ points lower than that of Chinese people:

https://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/average-iq-by-country/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> Again? We just killed 20 and we are still there. What are you gonna do. Stop boasting and start fighting. Lol



What about Chinese in Weibo ?
Everything settle down.
20 of our braves died , they gave their life for us .Their bravery will give the India to achieve more .
Noone in here will hide if our braves died 

Please dont try to repeat the usual propoganda of zero Chinese casualities .Noone buys except cheerleaders .
40 of them ,at least , orphaned their families .
One child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*It requires great Efforts and Courage to overcome the obstacles in Ladakh.Bravo to PLA

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278288888881123330*


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> What about Chinese in Weibo ?
> Everything settle down.
> 20 of our braves died , they gave their life for us .Their bravery will give the India to achieve more .
> Noone in here will hide if our braves died
> 
> Please dont try to repeat the usual propoganda of zero Chinese casualities .Noone buys except cheerleaders .
> 40 of them ,at least , orphaned their families .
> One child


Chinese in weibo? Do you even read Chinese, Chinese in weibo are reporting 2 deaths and total 5 casualties, the 2 died just recently in hospital. That's after 20 of your numb numbs died and 60 CAPTURED. so when is GOI admitting it?
Yet until today after 20 died for nothing, we still hold all those captured territories. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO? TALK TALK TALK AND SHAKE YOUR HEAD?



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Some more from other parts of India are heading towards the LAC. These ones seem like an easy PREY for the Chinese.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278146563202834433*


They speak like appu. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> Chinese in weibo? Do you even read Chinese, Chinese in *weibo are reporting 2 deaths* and total 5 casualties, the 2 died just recently in hospital. That's after 20 of your numb numbs died and 60 CAPTURED. so when is GOI admitting it?
> Yet until today after 20 died for nothing, we still hold all those captured territories. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO? TALK TALK TALK AND SHAKE YOUR HEAD?
> 
> 
> They speak like appu. Lol



What are their names? If you don't know, take chill pill, helps with delusions.


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> What are their names? If you don't know, take chill pill, helps with delusions.


So what are the names of the 60 captured? Go take a chill pill and come back after u get back Galwan, depsang, pangong. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> So what are the names of the 60 captured? Go take a chill pill and come back after u get back Galwan, depsang, pangong. Lol


Why you stopped there at Galwan, depsang, PLA occupied entire Ladak. You need to search Indian news/PDF to find it.
CCP and PLA did not release this news to stop further escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Why you stopped there at Galwan, depsang, PLA occupied entire Ladak. You need to search Indian news/PDF to find it.
> CCP and PLA did not release this news to stop further escalation.



We came in, took some land, and all you do is asking me when we will take more? Lol
I don't control the PLA. They will move when they want to but you still haven't answer my question, 20 Jawans killed and Modi just said no problem? So when are you gonna take back what we took. ANSWER ME!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> We came in, took some land, and all you do is asking me when we will take more? Lol
> I don't control the PLA. They will move when they want to but you still haven't answer my question, 20 Jawans killed and Modi just said no problem? So when are you gonna take back what we took. ANSWER ME!


You came in where? took some land where? Who told you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

SuperStar20 said:


> You came in where? took some land where? Who told you?



Judging from the Indian carcasses which showed up in Galwan valley, I'm guessing they took some land in Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> You came in where? took some land where? Who told you?


See reply below


----------



## Figaro

Han Patriot said:


> Chinese in weibo? Do you even read Chinese, Chinese in weibo are reporting 2 deaths and total 5 casualties, the 2 died just recently in hospital. That's after 20 of your numb numbs died and 60 CAPTURED. so when is GOI admitting it?
> Yet until today after 20 died for nothing, we still hold all those captured territories. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO? TALK TALK TALK AND SHAKE YOUR HEAD?
> 
> 
> They speak like appu. Lol


Same source counted 47 Indian soldiers dead, not just 20. Not sure how credible the source is though.


----------



## Bogeyman

*




*

*Pakistan moves 20,000 soldiers to Gilgit-Baltistan LoC*
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

It seems that Pakistan is preparing for war together with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

SrNair said:


> *Mr Corona .*
> Find another place to eat bat .
> This kind of gimmick wont work in India .
> Bat eaters will trust whatever shit that spew by your Corona leaders .
> There are other people that knows Chinese .So not that difficult to readin media
> Some rich countries may afraid about that also.
> But us , we are different .
> Good luck .
> Seems Azad Kashmir and GB will soon join to India to complete our real map



Is there a particular reason that you call him Mr. Corona? I am sure you don't want others to refer your countrymen as "Mr. Untouchable".


----------



## SrNair

Dungeness said:


> Is there a particular reason that you call him Mr. Corona? I am sure you don't want others to refer your countrymen as "Mr. Untouchable".



Look at the world and suffering and there is only one reason.

Even if they refer nothing for us .
Because we already took necessary action for it.
Guests are God for us .
But if you want a hell ofcourse we can deliver a hell.
That guy tried to play smart and I just returned the favour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

SrNair said:


> Look at the world and suffering and there is only one reason.
> 
> Even if they refer nothing for us .
> Because we already took necessary action for it.
> Guests are God for us .
> But if you want a hell ofcourse we can deliver a hell.
> That guy tried to play smart and I just returned the favour



You Indians have the biggest mouth cannons, that's for sure. When it comes to talking sh!t you guys bar none. But please, we don't need another hell. We already have a hell hole called India. Spare us, we are not worthy


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Major Gaurav Arya does not have a clue, what to say!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278409699583549447*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279077914089119744


----------



## Saho

Im hearing China opened another front in Bhutan?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Saho said:


> Im hearing China opened another front in Bhutan?



only in Indian fantasies..


----------



## truthseeker2010

Meanwhile on Bharat rakshak, they have already taken over tibet and are discussing on how to keep it stable and take over GB and Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

truthseeker2010 said:


> Meanwhile on Bharat rakshak, they have already taken over tibet and are discussing on how to keep it stable and take over GB and Azad Kashmir.



LMAO I too went to read that retarded forum & was about to post the exact same comment you made, I don't read their comments since I would lose my brain cells due their delusional nature , but I just check the general attitude in there just for the laughs.
They were talking about how delusional the Chinese are then they started making military strategies about how to "take Tibet" then after they took Tibet in their own little dream world they started debating about what kind of governance they should have in Tibet!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

obj 705A said:


> LMAO I too went to read that retarded forum & was about to post the exact same comment you made, I don't read their comments since I would lose my brain cells due their delusional nature , but I just check the general attitude in there just for the laughs.
> They were talking about how delusional the Chinese are then they started making military strategies about how to "take Tibet" then after they took Tibet in their own little dream world they started debating about what kind of governance they should have in Tibet!



Having few average delusional joes is completely acceptable and normal, having majority of society living with bollywood fiction with few sane minds on top will still work, but having the same fools making decisions for billion plus people that will effect another billion people is like WMD waiting to explode. This mindset has put india and region at large on path of destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

What you are seeing as shadow ? A cow or a Dog?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

monitor said:


> View attachment 648379
> 
> What you are seeing as shadow ? A cow or a Dog?



LOL they gave the soldiers a lion's shadow while Modi was made into a donkey, I suppose this made by Congress supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Anti China Propaganda anthems are on the rise in Indian media these days, maybe they are in a hurry to dig their graves!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279796651163619331*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Anti China Propaganda anthems are on the rise in Indian media these days, maybe they are in a hurry to dig their graves!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279796651163619331*


Load of rubbish. Is it a patriotic song or background white noise to put babies to sleep?


----------



## hussain0216

truthseeker2010 said:


> Meanwhile on Bharat rakshak, they have already taken over tibet and are discussing on how to keep it stable and take over GB and Azad Kashmir.



On Bharat Rakshak India has been declared master of the universe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Anti China Propaganda anthems are on the rise in Indian media these days, maybe they are in a hurry to dig their graves!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279796651163619331*



That tune is a copy of Pakistani song "aa bacho sair karain tumko Pakistan Ki"!


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Will the brave, valiant Indians translate this 'indian patriotic' song in *Chinese *and spread it on the *ChineseSocialMedia?*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279787123995017219

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @FOOLS_NIGHTMARE @masterchief_mirza @newb3e @rott @serenity @vi-va @Dungeness @Ace of Spades @Areesh @DESERT FIGHTER @N.Siddiqui
> 
> 
> The *'Indian Patriotic'* song is terrifying, sending cold shivers through the spine for the 'enemies'... too powerful... too powerful...*too Indian!!!*
> 
> After successful *'Digitial Shitrike' *and now *'India to Isolate China'* this song is clear indication of the mood of *Indianness**!!!*
> 
> Modi has not found strength yet to utter the scariest word: *CHINA!!!*
> 
> But it looks now Indians readying for *the Greatest War in HumanHistory.*
> 
> Will the brave, valiant Indians translate this 'indian patriotic' song in *Chinese *and spread it on the *ChineseSocialMedia?*
> 
> *Nothing *can beat *Indianness**!!!*


No more future between China and India for a long long time. Maybe not in another century. They can't cope up with their humiliation and they are taking it out on Twitter. Global times is filled with Indian infestation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Indians are everywhere!!!*
> 
> The comment section of GT is a *goldmine of Indianness!!! *
> 
> India is now a full time *Trouble-Maker* and more China show restraint the more Indians will see it as weakness...
> 
> As I said before... the time for *Killing the Monkey to Scare the Tiger* is coming closer!!!
> 
> *EasternLadakh*, *Sikkim *and *SoutTibet *belong to *China *as always!!!
> 
> *The brave Indians* must find the same courage that they show on *Twitter *or other *AsocialMedia*...on the *battlefield *and try to capture territories that the *PLA has Liberated from IndianOccupation... *
> 
> But Modi cann't say the word: *CHINA!!!*


I am as eager as almost all the Chinese and Pakistani members. But China won't fire the first shot. I know it. They want to show they world they are a responsible power. They're just waiting for Indians to make that mistake. I think even they are as eager as we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Indians are everywhere!!!*
> 
> The comment section of GT is a *goldmine of Indianness!!! *
> 
> India is now a full time *Trouble-Maker* and more China show restraint the more Indians will see it as weakness...
> 
> As I said before... the time for *Killing the Monkey to Scare the Tiger* is coming closer!!!
> 
> *EasternLadakh*, *Sikkim *and *SoutTibet *belong to *China *as always!!!
> 
> *The brave Indians* must find the same courage that they show on *Twitter *or other *AsocialMedia*...on the *battlefield *and try to capture territories that the *PLA has Liberated from IndianOccupation... *
> 
> But Modi cann't say the word: *CHINA!!!*


Trouble maker - that is too kind...shit stirrer is most apt.



monitor said:


> View attachment 648379
> 
> What you are seeing as shadow ? A cow or a Dog?


I see an @ss + 2 wild boars

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

rambro said:


> I see an arse + 2 wild boars


Hahaha brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

rambro said:


> I see an @ss + 2 wild boars


 Sis, you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> But Modi cann't say the word: *CHINA!!*


How come Trump had the foresight.
Remember his tweet of "CHINA" maybe he was trolling Surrender MODI who can't say the magic word that tweet of Trump was on May 29th its July 5th and Modi still can't pronounce "CHINA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> How come Trump had the foresight.
> Remember his tweet of "CHINA" maybe he was trolling Surrender MODI who can't say the magic word that tweet of Trump was on May 29th its July 5th and Modi still can't pronounce "CHINA"


Can't see it. It's a bit too small.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> But Modi cann't say the word: *CHINA!!!*










rott said:


> I am as eager as almost all the Chinese and Pakistani members.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


Changa mean china?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

rott said:


> Changa mean china?


*He is telling the Indians that all is well just go to sleep. Changa means "all is well"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

rott said:


> Changa mean china?


The cartoon is a play on Modi's self-proclaimed and publicised role as India's "chowkidar" or "gatekeeper". 

He is telling the people whom he is guarding that "all is well, keep sleeping soundly". 

This particular cartoonist does good cartoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

*Indian soldiers unarmed and caught by surprise in China clash, families say*
Rupam Jain and Sanjeev Miglani


July 5, 2020, 7:31 PM EDT

















1 / 3
*Indian soldiers unarmed and caught by surprise in China clash, families say*
FILE PHOTO: Demonstrators shout slogans as they burn an effigy depicting Chinese President Xi Jinping during a protest against China, in Kolkata


By Rupam Jain and Sanjeev Miglani

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Indian soldiers who died in close combat with Chinese troops last month were unarmed and surrounded by a larger force on a steep ridge, Indian government sources, two soldiers deployed in the area and families of the fallen men said.

One of the Indian soldiers had his throat slit with metal nails in the darkness, his father told Reuters, saying he had been told by a fellow soldier who was there.

Others fell to their deaths in the freezing waters of the Galwan river in the western Himalayas, relatives have learned from witnesses.

- ADVERTISEMENT -
Twenty Indian soldiers died in the June 15 clash on the de facto border separating the two armies. The soldiers all belonged to the 16th Bihar Regiment deployed in the Galwan region.

No shots were fired, but it was the biggest loss of life in combat between the nuclear-armed neighbours since 1967, when the simmering border dispute flared into deadly battles.

Reuters spoke to relatives of 13 of the men who were killed, and in five cases they produced death certificates listing horrific injuries suffered during the six-hour night-time clash at 14,000 ft (4,267 metres) amid remote, barren mountains.

Reuters contacted the military hospital in India's Ladakh region where the bodies were brought. The hospital declined to comment on the cause of death and said that the bodies were sent to the families along with the death certificates.

Reuters also spoke to two soldiers of the Bihar Regiment deployed in the area, who were among those who accompanied the bodies of fallen colleagues to their homes in the area. They were not directly involved in the melee.

The soldiers cannot be named because of military rules and all the families asked for anonymity because they said they were not supposed to speak about military matters.

The Indian defence ministry did not respond to a request for comment on the fighting on June 15.

In response to a Reuters query, a China foreign ministry spokesperson repeated previous statements blaming the Indian side for crossing the de facto border and provoking the Chinese.

"When Chinese officers and soldiers went there to negotiate, they were suddenly and violently attacked by the Indian troops," the spokesperson said. "The rights and wrongs of the incident are very clear. The responsibility absolutely does not lie with the Chinese."

China has not provided evidence of Indian aggression. China's defence ministry did not respond to a request for comment.

'ARTERIES RUPTURED'

Three of the dead men had their "arteries ruptured in the neck" and two sustained head injuries caused by "sharp or pointed objects", the death certificates seen by Reuters said.

There were visible marks on the neck and forehead, all five documents said.

"It was a free-for-all, they fought with whatever they could lay their hands on - rods, sticks, and even with their bare hands," said a government official in Delhi briefed on the clash.

The Indian government has said that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) acted in a premeditated manner, but it has not provided a full account of the clash that stunned the country and stoked popular anger against China.

China has dismissed an Indian government minister's claim that China had lost 40 soldiers from the PLA's western theatre command deployed in Galwan.

Its envoy to Delhi suggested in remarks to local media and posted on the embassy website that there had been losses on both sides.

"The Indian army suddenly and violently attacked the Chinese officers and soldiers who went for negotiation, causing fierce physical conflicts and casualties between the two sides," Sun Weidong said.

Indian government officials have told Reuters that the conflict began when the commanding officer of the Bihar regiment led a small party to Patrol Point 14 to verify whether the Chinese had made good their promise to withdraw from the disputed site and dismantle structures they had built there.

But instead they came under attack by Chinese soldiers using iron rods and wooden clubs with nails studded in them on a narrow ledge barely four metres wide overlooking the Galwan river.

BODIES FOUND IN RIVER

In recent weeks the world's two most populous countries have mobilised more forces along the 3,488 km Line of Actual Control (LAC), and the renewed hostilities have triggered a diplomatic and commercial spat that threatens to escalate, experts including former Indian military officers say.

The possibility that unarmed Indian soldiers were overrun by a larger force could further fuel resentment against China and raise questions about why Indian soldiers were sent to a tense frontline without being armed.

"How dare China kill our unarmed soldiers. Why were our soldiers sent unarmed to martyrdom?" Rahul Gandhi, leader of the main opposition Congress party wrote in a tweet, demanding the government provide a full account.

A relative of one of the soldiers who accompanied Colonel Santosh Babu, the commanding officer, to the site of two tents erected by the Chinese troops told Reuters that members of the Indian patrol were unarmed.

They were confronted by a small group of Chinese soldiers and an argument ensued over the tents and a small observation tower the relative said, on the basis of conversations with two other soldiers who were present.

Reuters was unable to establish all of the details of what happened, but government officials in New Delhi briefed on the incident said that at some point Indian troops took down the observation post and the tents because they were on India's side of the LAC.

Soon after the Indian side came under attack from a large Chinese force that pelted them with stones and attacked them with sharp-edged weapons, according to the families of three dead Indian soldiers, based on conversations they had with survivors.

Some soldiers retreated to safety on the ridgeline in the darkness, but when they could not find the commanding officer, they re-emerged and came under fresh attack, four family members said.

Babu was among those killed in the fighting, the Indian government said. One of the soldiers deployed in the area that Reuters spoke to said the Indian patrol was outnumbered by the PLA.

"The Chinese side overwhelmed our people by sheer numbers," said the soldier, who overheard radio messages seeking reinforcements being sent to regional headquarters in Ladakh.

Three of the Indian families said they had been told by soldiers who were commissioned to bring the bodies back to them that some combatants pushed each other into the fast-flowing Galwan river.

The government official in Delhi also said bodies of some soldiers were fished out of the river the next morning. Some had succumbed to hypothermia, the official added.

(Additional reporting by Yew Lun Tian and Tony Munroe in Beijing, Fayaz Bukhari in Srinagar, Subrata NagChoudhury in Kolkata, Jatindra Dash in Bhubaneswar, Saurabh Sharma in Lucknow; Editing by Mike Collett-White)


----------



## Figaro

blain2 said:


> *Indian soldiers unarmed and caught by surprise in China clash, families say*
> Rupam Jain and Sanjeev Miglani
> 
> 
> July 5, 2020, 7:31 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 / 3
> *Indian soldiers unarmed and caught by surprise in China clash, families say*
> FILE PHOTO: Demonstrators shout slogans as they burn an effigy depicting Chinese President Xi Jinping during a protest against China, in Kolkata
> 
> 
> By Rupam Jain and Sanjeev Miglani
> 
> NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Indian soldiers who died in close combat with Chinese troops last month were unarmed and surrounded by a larger force on a steep ridge, Indian government sources, two soldiers deployed in the area and families of the fallen men said.
> 
> One of the Indian soldiers had his throat slit with metal nails in the darkness, his father told Reuters, saying he had been told by a fellow soldier who was there.
> 
> Others fell to their deaths in the freezing waters of the Galwan river in the western Himalayas, relatives have learned from witnesses.
> 
> - ADVERTISEMENT -
> Twenty Indian soldiers died in the June 15 clash on the de facto border separating the two armies. The soldiers all belonged to the 16th Bihar Regiment deployed in the Galwan region.
> 
> No shots were fired, but it was the biggest loss of life in combat between the nuclear-armed neighbours since 1967, when the simmering border dispute flared into deadly battles.
> 
> Reuters spoke to relatives of 13 of the men who were killed, and in five cases they produced death certificates listing horrific injuries suffered during the six-hour night-time clash at 14,000 ft (4,267 metres) amid remote, barren mountains.
> 
> Reuters contacted the military hospital in India's Ladakh region where the bodies were brought. The hospital declined to comment on the cause of death and said that the bodies were sent to the families along with the death certificates.
> 
> Reuters also spoke to two soldiers of the Bihar Regiment deployed in the area, who were among those who accompanied the bodies of fallen colleagues to their homes in the area. They were not directly involved in the melee.
> 
> The soldiers cannot be named because of military rules and all the families asked for anonymity because they said they were not supposed to speak about military matters.
> 
> The Indian defence ministry did not respond to a request for comment on the fighting on June 15.
> 
> In response to a Reuters query, a China foreign ministry spokesperson repeated previous statements blaming the Indian side for crossing the de facto border and provoking the Chinese.
> 
> "When Chinese officers and soldiers went there to negotiate, they were suddenly and violently attacked by the Indian troops," the spokesperson said. "The rights and wrongs of the incident are very clear. The responsibility absolutely does not lie with the Chinese."
> 
> China has not provided evidence of Indian aggression. China's defence ministry did not respond to a request for comment.
> 
> 'ARTERIES RUPTURED'
> 
> Three of the dead men had their "arteries ruptured in the neck" and two sustained head injuries caused by "sharp or pointed objects", the death certificates seen by Reuters said.
> 
> There were visible marks on the neck and forehead, all five documents said.
> 
> "It was a free-for-all, they fought with whatever they could lay their hands on - rods, sticks, and even with their bare hands," said a government official in Delhi briefed on the clash.
> 
> The Indian government has said that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) acted in a premeditated manner, but it has not provided a full account of the clash that stunned the country and stoked popular anger against China.
> 
> China has dismissed an Indian government minister's claim that China had lost 40 soldiers from the PLA's western theatre command deployed in Galwan.
> 
> Its envoy to Delhi suggested in remarks to local media and posted on the embassy website that there had been losses on both sides.
> 
> "The Indian army suddenly and violently attacked the Chinese officers and soldiers who went for negotiation, causing fierce physical conflicts and casualties between the two sides," Sun Weidong said.
> 
> Indian government officials have told Reuters that the conflict began when the commanding officer of the Bihar regiment led a small party to Patrol Point 14 to verify whether the Chinese had made good their promise to withdraw from the disputed site and dismantle structures they had built there.
> 
> But instead they came under attack by Chinese soldiers using iron rods and wooden clubs with nails studded in them on a narrow ledge barely four metres wide overlooking the Galwan river.
> 
> BODIES FOUND IN RIVER
> 
> In recent weeks the world's two most populous countries have mobilised more forces along the 3,488 km Line of Actual Control (LAC), and the renewed hostilities have triggered a diplomatic and commercial spat that threatens to escalate, experts including former Indian military officers say.
> 
> The possibility that unarmed Indian soldiers were overrun by a larger force could further fuel resentment against China and raise questions about why Indian soldiers were sent to a tense frontline without being armed.
> 
> "How dare China kill our unarmed soldiers. Why were our soldiers sent unarmed to martyrdom?" Rahul Gandhi, leader of the main opposition Congress party wrote in a tweet, demanding the government provide a full account.
> 
> A relative of one of the soldiers who accompanied Colonel Santosh Babu, the commanding officer, to the site of two tents erected by the Chinese troops told Reuters that members of the Indian patrol were unarmed.
> 
> They were confronted by a small group of Chinese soldiers and an argument ensued over the tents and a small observation tower the relative said, on the basis of conversations with two other soldiers who were present.
> 
> Reuters was unable to establish all of the details of what happened, but government officials in New Delhi briefed on the incident said that at some point Indian troops took down the observation post and the tents because they were on India's side of the LAC.
> 
> Soon after the Indian side came under attack from a large Chinese force that pelted them with stones and attacked them with sharp-edged weapons, according to the families of three dead Indian soldiers, based on conversations they had with survivors.
> 
> Some soldiers retreated to safety on the ridgeline in the darkness, but when they could not find the commanding officer, they re-emerged and came under fresh attack, four family members said.
> 
> Babu was among those killed in the fighting, the Indian government said. One of the soldiers deployed in the area that Reuters spoke to said the Indian patrol was outnumbered by the PLA.
> 
> "The Chinese side overwhelmed our people by sheer numbers," said the soldier, who overheard radio messages seeking reinforcements being sent to regional headquarters in Ladakh.
> 
> Three of the Indian families said they had been told by soldiers who were commissioned to bring the bodies back to them that some combatants pushed each other into the fast-flowing Galwan river.
> 
> The government official in Delhi also said bodies of some soldiers were fished out of the river the next morning. Some had succumbed to hypothermia, the official added.
> 
> (Additional reporting by Yew Lun Tian and Tony Munroe in Beijing, Fayaz Bukhari in Srinagar, Subrata NagChoudhury in Kolkata, Jatindra Dash in Bhubaneswar, Saurabh Sharma in Lucknow; Editing by Mike Collett-White)


So just because the Indians said their soldiers were unarmed means they were actually unarmed? And also doesn't the authors being Indian themselves hurt the credibility of the article? Surely if an article was written by Chinese authors on the Chinese version of events the Indians would already be scrambling to destroy their credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

India has mastered the art of isolation.

7 front war through isolation warfare?
@Joe Shearer can you enlighten us whats going on?What kind of war doctrine is this? The new cold isolation start?
Are you guys going to war? On serious note next 72 hours are very very crucial.


----------



## Joe Shearer

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> India has mastered the art of isolation.
> 
> 7 front war through isolation warfare?
> @Joe Shearer can you enlighten us whats going on?What kind of war doctrine is this? The new cold isolation start?
> Are you guys going to war? On serious note next 72 hours are very very crucial.



First, you are running a serious risk of irreversible brain damage watching this or any other Indian media except NDTV and The Hindu.

Second, nobody can isolate China; that ship has sailed, it sailed roughly in the 70s of the previous century. In 1967, China had exactly one other nation supporting it, and that was Albania, whose slogan was 'We and the Chinese are 600 million strong'. 

Third, that remark about cold isolation start was very witty. Very droll. You display unexpected variation in your style and writing craft, and ought to be given your place in the Sun. Perhaps the appropriate literary prize committees are already seized of the matter.

Fourth, it seems that the Chinese came into this with the intention of fighting, but somewhere something did not go according their original plan - whatever that was. They seem to have suffered unexpectedly large casualties, judging by their uncertain actions; external sources indicate fairly heavy casualties. So we have to see if they keep to their original plan, or change it. There is no point in discussing this; the Chinese released theircasalt

Fifth, the understanding in the joint meetings of the senior commanders is that every step is to be verified by those senior officers, and nothing will be left to the officers on the spot to claim or to rebut. If there is progress, it will be verifiable, if there is failure, there will either be conflict or further negotiations. The dispute at Sumdorong Chu took seven months to settle; we have all seen how long it took at Doklam. Nothing useful will happen in a day or two. 

Sixth, there will have been many conquests and re-conquests of India by then, especially on PDF. It is advisable to stockpile ammunition, in case you want to see that, and want to be a victor in the Battle of the Ether Waves.

"I wish you good fortune in the wars that are to come".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> Fourth, i*t seems that the Chinese came into this with the intention of fighting, but somewhere something did not go according their original plan - whatever that was. They seem to have suffered unexpectedly large casualties, judging by their uncertain actions; *external sources indicate fairly heavy casualties. So we have to see if they keep to their original plan, or change it. There is no point in discussing this; the Chinese released theircasalt



If you think "unexpecteedly large casualties" would deter China from accomplishing their original calculted strategic plan, you would be mistaken, very Indianness. CPC always measures its casualty in "thousands" not in "tens" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> If you think "unexpecteedly large casualties" would deter China from accomplishing their original calculted strategic plan, you would be mistaken, very Indianness. Chinese measures casualty in "thousands" not in "tens" .



You must be right. My 'Indianness' betrays me every time. The intention was not to suggest that China would be deterred, but to share information. However, inadvertently, it betrayed to the sharp-eyed observer the South Asian nature of the intention.

Congratulations on an insightful and very useful post.



Figaro said:


> So just because the Indians said their soldiers were unarmed means they were actually unarmed? And also doesn't the authors being Indian themselves hurt the credibility of the article? Surely if an article was written by Chinese authors on the Chinese version of events the Indians would already be scrambling to destroy their credibility.



Your very dignified decision to scramble slowly, in sharp contrast to Indians, is noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> You must be right. My 'Indianness' betrays me every time. The intention was not to suggest that China would be deterred, but to share information. However, inadvertently, it betrayed to the sharp-eyed observer the South Asian nature of the intention.
> 
> Congratulations on an insightful and very useful post.
> 
> 
> 
> Your very dignified decision to scramble slowly, in sharp contrast to Indians, is noted.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


>


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


>



You always have Bollywood to count on.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> You always have Bollywood to count on.



Of course.

Once this is over, we will have a film (perhaps starring Jackie Chan; he is always available for Indian films, probably has some South Asian blood in him) showing the true story that has been concealed from a wondering world. I can confidently predict a romance between a brave Indian soldier and a becoming Han maiden whose professional loyalties and personal inclinations tear her apart, until she resolves matters by jumping off a cliff into the swirling waters of the Galwan River (did you know what the river is named after?) and causing forty more deaths of gallant PLA soldiers trying to save her.

The script practically writes itself.

And think of the market size that it will address. About 2.7 billion by now? barring the few hundred thousand that slipped out between the time I started writing this post and here =>(.)


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> Of course.
> 
> Once this is over, we will have a film (perhaps starring Jackie Chan; he is always available for Indian films, probably has some South Asian blood in him) showing the true story that has been concealed from a wondering world. I can confidently predict a romance between a brave Indian soldier and a becoming Han maiden whose professional loyalties and personal inclinations tear her apart, until she resolves matters by jumping off a cliff into the swirling waters of the Galwan River (did you know what the river is named after?) and causing forty more deaths of gallant PLA soldiers trying to save her.
> 
> The script practically writes itself.
> 
> And think of the market size that it will address. About 2.7 billion by now? barring the few hundred thousand that slipped out between the time I started writing this post and here =>(.)



Nice screen script, love it. Except Chinese may bar Bollywood movies as India barred Chinese Apps, so make it 1.3 billion who pay peanuts for any Bollywood movie.


----------



## Mighty Lion

As usual Chinese have begun to retreat like always:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280000430844461057


----------



## UniverseWatcher

"Shifted"...plus, who knows how credible your Twitter sources are...[emoji38]




Mighty Lion said:


> As usual Chinese have begun to retreat like always:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280000430844461057

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> Nice screen script, love it. Except Chinese may bar Bollywood movies as India barred Chinese Apps, so make it 1.3 billion who pay peanuts for any Bollywood movie.



Drat!

Never thought of that. That Modi......

How about the chances of a Hong Kong based co-production?


----------



## Mighty Lion

Initial pullback from Pangong Tso also:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280034635582337027


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Initial pullback from Pangong Tso also:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280034635582337027


This one is going to be funny when it turns out to be typical Indian delusion...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## obj 705A

Feng Leng said:


> This one is going to be funny when it turns out to be typical Indian delusion...


To be fair though I don't see any problem with the PLA disengaging, after all that is what they agreed to, they were within India' LAC, so it makes sense if they really went back 2km, ofcourse we will have to wait for better sources since we know Indian media isn't exactly a reliable source.


----------



## Daghalodi

Mighty Lion said:


> Initial pullback from Pangong Tso also:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280034635582337027



Fake


----------



## Han Patriot

Daghalodi said:


> Fake


The last time China retreated, Doklam was occupied. The last time we retreated in Galwan 20 Indians got killed and 60 captured. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Joe Shearer said:


> First, you are running a serious risk of irreversible brain damage watching this or any other Indian media except NDTV and The Hindu.


You probably wouldn't believe but average Pakistani is head strong so risk of brain damage is minimum. Example we tolerate Zardari's and Sharifs but unlike Indians we are not naive to leave our country at the mercy of jamat e islami which is Pakistani version of bjp.
Secondly we watched bollywood without having any serious effects we still don't believe that one Sunny Deol can run through whole Pakistan and one punch of Darmindher sends 10 guys flying in all directions. We can definitely defferinate between a movie and reality. You are smart guy I'm sure you can read between the lines and sure have another shot whatever you like to drink because future looks bleak.


Joe Shearer said:


> Second, nobody can isolate China; that ship has sailed, it sailed roughly in the 70s of the previous century. In 1967, China had exactly one other nation supporting it, and that was Albania, whose slogan was 'We and the Chinese are 600 million strong'.


Well you are sensible voice but unfortunately your country men have got your country in some $hit that even they don't understand the depth of it.
Playing fight fight with Pakistani is not like playing with big boys. It requires blood and sacrifice both in military and civilian terms and sometimes in mass numbers in small amount of time. Results in Afghanistan cost Pakistan economy and 70000 civilian lives and unknown military. The point is pendulum of wars was swinging east from west some saw it before hand. Let's see what future holds.


Joe Shearer said:


> Third, that remark about cold isolation start was very witty. Very droll. You display unexpected variation in your style and writing craft, and ought to be given your place in the Sun. Perhaps the appropriate literary prize committees are already seized of the matter.


I'm humbled espically coming from a senior member like you. And thank you for words of kindness.


Joe Shearer said:


> Fourth, it seems that the Chinese came into this with the intention of fighting, but somewhere something did not go according their original plan - whatever that was. They seem to have suffered unexpectedly large casualties, judging by their uncertain actions; external sources indicate fairly heavy casualties. So we have to see if they keep to their original plan, or change it. There is no point in discussing this; the Chinese released theircasalt


Chinese with a minimum of the minimum effort changed the whole strategic aspect of global alliance building. One move and it showed the world that alliance building in Indo pacific is merely a dream because the leading member of alliance India is clueless to how to respond to such move. The longer India waits the longer confidence on India being lead actor against China will be lost until the idea runs out of steam.


Joe Shearer said:


> Sixth, there will have been many conquests and re-conquests of India by then, especially on PDF. It is advisable to stockpile ammunition, in case you want to see that, and want to be a victor in the Battle of the Ether Waves.
> 
> "I wish you good fortune in the wars that are to come".


Lol we will be laughing at you and say ab banou kashmir ki butti aur toui mein lo. Now Kashmir will become a bone stuck in dogs throat. Dog won't spit it out but knows its choking him at the same time. Its not a rocket science to figure out the fate of that greedy dog.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Now that you have got all that off your chest, I hope you will not be a bother for an hour or two. That is a valuable respite from time-wasting conversations with the village, er, notable.



omegalamba7XL9 said:


> You probably wouldn't believe but average Pakistani is head strong so risk of brain damage is minimum. Example we tolerate Zardari's and Sharifs but unlike Indians we are not naive to leave our country at the mercy of jamat e islami which is Pakistani version of bjp.
> Secondly we watched bollywood without having any serious effects we still don't believe that one Sunny Deol can run through whole Pakistan and one punch of Darmindher sends 10 guys flying in all directions. We can definitely defferinate between a movie and reality. You are smart guy I'm sure you can read between the lines and sure have another shot whatever you like to drink because future looks bleak.
> 
> Well you are sensible voice but unfortunately your country men have got your country in some $hit that even they don't understand the depth of it.
> Playing fight fight with Pakistani is not like playing with big boys. It requires blood and sacrifice both in military and civilian terms and sometimes in mass numbers in small amount of time. Results in Afghanistan cost Pakistan economy and 70000 civilian lives and unknown military. The point is pendulum of wars was swinging east from west some saw it before hand. Let's see what future holds.
> 
> I'm humbled espically coming from a senior member like you. And thank you for words of kindness.
> 
> Chinese with a minimum of the minimum effort changed the whole strategic aspect of global alliance building. One move and it showed the world that alliance building in Indo pacific is merely a dream because the leading member of alliance India is clueless to how to respond to such move. The longer India waits the longer confidence on India being lead actor against China will be lost until the idea runs out of steam.
> 
> Lol we will be laughing at you and say ab banou kashmir ki butti aur toui mein lo. Now Kashmir will become a bone stuck in dogs throat. Dog won't spit it out but knows its choking him at the same time. Its not a rocket science to figure out the fate of that greedy dog.





Feng Leng said:


> This one is going to be funny when it turns out to be typical Indian delusion...



I know!

And of course you will be nowhere to be seen when it is found that it is not a delusion, after all.



masterchief_mirza said:


> The cartoon is a play on Modi's self-proclaimed and publicised role as India's "chowkidar" or "gatekeeper".
> 
> He is telling the people whom he is guarding that "all is well, keep sleeping soundly".
> 
> This particular cartoonist does good cartoons.



No, he doesn't.

He's Indian. Brave Pakistani offshore patriots don't read Indian, write Indian, think Indian....only, oh never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Joe Shearer said:


> conversations with the village, er, notable.


I'm sure you are enjoying somewhere in Hamptons while sipping on some fruity pinacolata reading a newspaper while a Scarlett Johansson with her bikini next to you. Enjoy the moment and the SUN its shining in east maybe north east from where you are.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Joe Shearer said:


> Now that you have got all that off your chest, I hope you will not be a bother for an hour or two. That is a valuable respite from time-wasting conversations with the village, er, notable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> 
> And of course you will be nowhere to be seen when it is found that it is not a delusion, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't.
> 
> He's Indian. Brave Pakistani offshore patriots don't read Indian, write Indian, think Indian....only, oh never mind.


More inverted barbs than a fisherman's tackle box. So glad you're back to your usual triggered self.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Lion

*Weak PLA has completely abandoned Galwan:.*
https://theprint.in/defence/pla-tro...agement/455701/?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Barkha butt " Kargil Pakistan refusing to accept casualties " 
present day China refusing casualties 
Tomorrow entire world refusing casualties 
If Indian 1 incompetent soldiers died then 10 enemy soldiers mustve been dead. Wow what kind of clowns a so called general a so called journalist an ambassador and a diplomat that's the cream of India and on pdf we have @Joe Shearer 
Is there any sane brain left in India ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Barkha butt " Kargil Pakistan refusing to accept casualties "
> present day China refusing casualties
> Tomorrow entire world refusing casualties
> If Indian 1 incompetent soldiers died then 10 enemy soldiers mustve been dead. Wow what kind of clowns a so called general a so called journalist an ambassador and a diplomat that's the cream of India and on pdf we have @Joe Shearer
> Is there any sane brain left in India ?



Yes. Fortunately there are sane brains left in India. We may have to export some of them westwards soon.

Hint: a mark of sanity is refraining from sexual innuendoes about women, criticising the soldiers of another nation who have died, and people who have achieved far more in their lives - a lieutenant general who retired as a principal staff officer,an ambassador, a diplomat, even a journalist.

What have you done with your life, btw? Care to share it with us, so that we can figure out your credentials for commenting on others?

You can start by explaining how you acquired your expertise in everything in sight, based on 100 posts a year of your membership.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes. Fortunately there are sane brains left in India. We may have to export some of them westwards soon.


 i doubt it seriously and No sir keep the vedic intelligengencia in India.
We don't want none of it. Or else a chai wala will end keeping whole nation hostage.


Joe Shearer said:


> What have you done with your life, btw? Care to share it with us, so that we can figure out your credentials for commenting on others?


 good try


Joe Shearer said:


> You can start by explaining how you acquired your expertise in everything in sight, based on 100 posts a year of your membership.


Simple im not an INDIAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> i doubt it seriously and No sir keep the vedic intelligengencia in India.
> We don't want none of it. Or else a chai wala will end keeping whole nation hostage.
> 
> good try
> 
> Simple im not an INDIAN



So there it is, in plain view. Nothing to show.



masterchief_mirza said:


> More inverted barbs than a fisherman's tackle box. So glad you're back to your usual triggered self.



Not to you, dear Sir, not to you. 

Only the hoi polloi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Joe Shearer said:


> So there it is, in plain view. Nothing to show.


So Arnab Goswami like the only thing missing here is "ladies and gentlemen" and loud annoying voice of his. Espically the "in plain view" part.


----------



## Joe Shearer

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> So Arnab Goswami like the only thing missing here is "ladies and gentlemen" and loud annoying voice of his. Espically the "in plain view" part.



When you have something to say that is more than Arnab Goswami, you will get a response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Joe Shearer said:


> When you have something to say that is more than Arnab Goswami, you will get a response.


Ouch that did hurt.
I like you though I wish if there was one Indian that shall not face wrath of the force that should be you. Or else world is very boring these days on this forum.


----------



## Joe Shearer

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Ouch that did hurt.
> I like you though I wish if there was one Indian that shall not face wrath of the force that should be you. Or else world is very boring these days on this forum.



More content please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> As usual Chinese have begun to retreat like always:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280000430844461057


You do know India also has to pullback right, its called a buffer zone. Basically you do not have anymore patrol rights.



Mighty Lion said:


> *Weak PLA has completely abandoned Galwan:.*
> https://theprint.in/defence/pla-tro...agement/455701/?amp&__twitter_impression=true


So are Indians there now? Lol. Next time don't cross that line again, else we will fry more chapatis.


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> *Weak PLA has completely abandoned Galwan:.*
> https://theprint.in/defence/pla-tro...agement/455701/?amp&__twitter_impression=true


LOL now that the Indian Army has abandoned Galwan Valley the first thing the Indians do is delude themselves into thinking that PLA has abandoned Galwan Valley.



Han Patriot said:


> You do know India also has to pullback right, its called a buffer zone. Basically you do not have anymore patrol rights.


Beijing already denied the existence of any buffer zone. The Indian Army is unilaterally pulling out of Galwan Valley forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## achhu

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes. Fortunately there are sane brains left in India. We may have to export some of them westwards soon.
> 
> Hint: a mark of sanity is refraining from sexual innuendoes about women, criticising the soldiers of another nation who have died, and people who have achieved far more in their lives - a lieutenant general who retired as a principal staff officer,an ambassador, a diplomat, even a journalist.
> 
> What have you done with your life, btw? Care to share it with us, so that we can figure out your credentials for commenting on others?
> 
> You can start by explaining how you acquired your expertise in everything in sight, based on 100 posts a year of your membership.


well said .


----------



## Joe Shearer

Now the fighting retreat, as demonstrated on keyboards of pure Chinese origin:



Han Patriot said:


> You do know India also has to pullback right, its called a buffer zone. Basically you do not have anymore patrol rights.
> 
> 
> So are Indians there now? Lol. Next time don't cross that line again, else we will fry more chapatis.





Feng Leng said:


> LOL now that the Indian Army has abandoned Galwan Valley the first thing the Indians do is delude themselves into thinking that PLA has abandoned Galwan Valley.
> 
> Beijing already denied the existence of any buffer zone. The Indian Army is unilaterally pulling out of Galwan Valley forever.



Nothing but patience can help us cope with these nuisance posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Joe Shearer said:


> Now the fighting retreat, as demonstrated on keyboards of pure Chinese origin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but patience can help us cope with these nuisance posts.


Hey Joe, I want peace too ok. This is a typical Chinese technique, whack the dog and give him scraps later. Officially now there is an agreed buffer space between China and India based on 'our' claim line. Its that simple. Come on you really believe 40 chinks died when we captured 60 and return them? 



Feng Leng said:


> LOL now that the Indian Army has abandoned Galwan Valley the first thing the Indians do is delude themselves into thinking that PLA has abandoned Galwan Valley.
> 
> Beijing already denied the existence of any buffer zone. The Indian Army is unilaterally pulling out of Galwan Valley forever.


All we heard is from Indian side. If you think about it, its a cheaper way of keeping the Indians away from Galwan. Now they can't even enter Galwan. Lol.


----------



## Feng Leng

Han Patriot said:


> All we heard is from Indian side. If you think about it, its a cheaper way of keeping the Indians away from Galwan. Now they can't even enter Galwan. Lol.


Like I said: Beijing has already denied the existence of a buffer zone. This means the Indian Army pulled out of Galwan Valley unilaterally.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Chinese Army moves back tents, troops by 1-2 km in Galwan
Date :07-Jul-2020

NEW DELHI :
Mutual disengagement by India-China armies is being seen as a result of intense diplomatic, military engagement and contacts in the past 48 hours. These developments followed Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Leh on July 3 where a decisive and firm message was sent out India continues to follow the adage -- trust, but verify 

THE Chinese Army has moved back tents, vehicles and troops by 1-2 kilometres from locations where disengagement was agreed upon at Corps Commander-level talks, Indian Army sources said on Monday. Chinese heavy armoured vehicles are still present in the depth areas in the Galwan river area. The Indian Army is monitoring the situation with caution, Army sources informed. “There is mutual disengagement between the two sides on all the four friction points in the Eastern Ladakh sector including Patrolling Point 14 (Galwan Valley), PP-15, Hot Springs and Finger area,” Indian Army Sources said.

The mutual disengagement in Galwan area is about one to two kilometres and is varied at different locations, the sources said. The disengagement was agreed upon between both sides during the third Corps Commander-level meeting on July 1 at Chushul. The disengagement is being seen as a result of intense diplomatic, military engagement and contacts in the past 48 hours. These developments followed Narendra Modi’s visit to Leh on July 3 where a decisive and firm message was sent out.

Prime Minister’s strong message on expansionism by some countries has got global attention, sources said, adding that the message on national security has been appreciated. Disengagement of Chinese troops is being monitored by the Indian side at all four friction points including the PP-14 (Galwan River Valley), PP-15, Hot Springs, and Finger area. The extent of withdrawal is varied at different locations, said sources. According to the sources, India’s responsible stance and message at the Line of Actual Control (LAC) has been globally recognised.

Those invested in the India-China relationship in Beijing are also of the opinion that the present stand-off should be resolved, they believe that the current eyeball to eyeball is not in the interest of India and China. India has sent out a decisive message that national security is paramount, sources added. However, de-escalation of troops has not happened yet. Usually de-escalation happens when talks are held at the military level. According to the sources, there are no talks of de-escalation yet. India continues to follow the adage -- trust, but verify. The Chinese Army has moved back tents, vehicles and troops by 1-2 kilometres from locations where disengagement was agreed upon at Corps Commander-level talks, Indian Army sources said on Monday. India has also moved 1-2 Km from the location.

https://www.thehitavada.com/Encyc/2...es-back-tents-troops-by-1-2-km-in-Galwan.html


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Chinese Army moves back tents, troops by 1-2 km in Galwan
> Date :07-Jul-2020
> 
> NEW DELHI :
> Mutual disengagement by India-China armies is being seen as a result of intense diplomatic, military engagement and contacts in the past 48 hours. These developments followed Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Leh on July 3 where a decisive and firm message was sent out India continues to follow the adage -- trust, but verify
> 
> THE Chinese Army has moved back tents, vehicles and troops by 1-2 kilometres from locations where disengagement was agreed upon at Corps Commander-level talks, Indian Army sources said on Monday. Chinese heavy armoured vehicles are still present in the depth areas in the Galwan river area. The Indian Army is monitoring the situation with caution, Army sources informed. “There is mutual disengagement between the two sides on all the four friction points in the Eastern Ladakh sector including Patrolling Point 14 (Galwan Valley), PP-15, Hot Springs and Finger area,” Indian Army Sources said.
> 
> The mutual disengagement in Galwan area is about one to two kilometres and is varied at different locations, the sources said. The disengagement was agreed upon between both sides during the third Corps Commander-level meeting on July 1 at Chushul. The disengagement is being seen as a result of intense diplomatic, military engagement and contacts in the past 48 hours. These developments followed Narendra Modi’s visit to Leh on July 3 where a decisive and firm message was sent out.
> 
> Prime Minister’s strong message on expansionism by some countries has got global attention, sources said, adding that the message on national security has been appreciated. Disengagement of Chinese troops is being monitored by the Indian side at all four friction points including the PP-14 (Galwan River Valley), PP-15, Hot Springs, and Finger area. The extent of withdrawal is varied at different locations, said sources. According to the sources, India’s responsible stance and message at the Line of Actual Control (LAC) has been globally recognised.
> 
> Those invested in the India-China relationship in Beijing are also of the opinion that the present stand-off should be resolved, they believe that the current eyeball to eyeball is not in the interest of India and China. India has sent out a decisive message that national security is paramount, sources added. However, de-escalation of troops has not happened yet. Usually de-escalation happens when talks are held at the military level. According to the sources, there are no talks of de-escalation yet. India continues to follow the adage -- trust, but verify. The Chinese Army has moved back tents, vehicles and troops by 1-2 kilometres from locations where disengagement was agreed upon at Corps Commander-level talks, Indian Army sources said on Monday. India has also moved 1-2 Km from the location.
> 
> https://www.thehitavada.com/Encyc/2...es-back-tents-troops-by-1-2-km-in-Galwan.html


LOL Indians are covering up their unilateral retreat from Galwan Valley by deluding themselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> LOL Indians are covering up their unilateral retreat from Galwan Valley by deluding themselves!


Stop crying around.
Soon we will have latest high resolution satellite pics which will show the truth of who retreated by how much and where.


----------



## IblinI

Mighty Lion said:


> Stop crying around.
> Soon we will have latest high resolution satellite pics which will show the truth of who retreated by how much and where.


who was crying since 615, defintely not us, you guys crying for war, frontline troops are fire at will and a few weeks later...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> Stop crying around.
> Soon we will have latest high resolution satellite pics which will show the truth of who retreated by how much and where.


Just like we left Doklam right? Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Stop crying around.
> Soon we will have latest high resolution satellite pics which will show the truth of who retreated by how much and where.


We already know. Indians are gone from the Galwan Valley forever. Your positions were washed away by the river. PLA moved its positions higher up to avoid the flood but remain in place. Indians are now totally humiliated and resort to deluding themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Feng Leng said:


> We already know. Indians are gone from the Galwan Valley forever. Your positions were washed away by the river. PLA moved its positions higher up to avoid the flood but remain in place. Indians are now totally humiliated and resort to deluding themselves.


Wrong.
I just saw satellite pics dated 06.07 and PLA is nowhere to be seen in Galwan valley for the first 1.7 km on their side of LAC.
Have also got permission to post them after 48 hrs from now.


----------



## SuperStar20

Feng Leng said:


> We already know. Indians are gone from the Galwan Valley forever. Your positions were washed away by the river. PLA moved its positions higher up to avoid the flood but remain in place. Indians are now totally humiliated and resort to deluding themselves.


Whatever makes you happy man, I thought you are drumming for entire ladak few hours ago. Now you are settling for few high position across LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Han Patriot said:


> Just like we left Doklam right? Lolol


Doklam is not our territory so we are least bothered. Our only objective was to stop road till Jampheri ridge and we did that with success.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Feng Leng said:


> Beijing has already denied the existence of a buffer zone.


Source?


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong.
> I just saw satellite pics dated 06.07 and PLA is nowhere to be seen in Galwan valley for the first 1.7 km on their side of LAC.
> Have also got permission to post them after 48 hrs from now.


LOL you are just setting yourself up for massive humiliation again 



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Source?


No mention of any buffer zone. Nothing concrete has been agreed. It's all general language for now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280128378876555264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Mighty Lion said:


> Doklam is not our territory so we are least bothered. Our only objective was to stop road till Jampheri ridge and we did that with success.


Ehhh, isn't Bhutan an Indian protectorate? Lol. What happened to that? Before this you guys we shouting victory of forcing us to leave Doklam? Lolol.

At first BOTH Indian and Chinese were patrolling in Doklam mate. Now fully occupied by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> Nothing but patience can help us cope with these nuisance posts.



Consider it something along the lines of making up for lost time (you were busier before when it was my turn cpl years back or so), since you have taken some interest in sustained response to these fellows lol. 

I especially remember "Feng Leng" made bold promise (some years ago) that every major city in the US would be nuked by China shortly and mass civil riot after it would prevent a US retaliation on China...and he seemingly never walked that back....though the window of his assured certainty has long passed.

This is just to give you a further idea of the dogged sanity and the high clarity of thought of those you are engaging here ... @KAL-EL @Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @VCheng @T-123456 

There is an alternative though....as Nash said in "A beautiful mind" while starting a calculus lecture:

_"Personally...I think this class will be a waste of your....and what is *infinitely worse*...my time"_

(...and we don't have a lovely Jennifer connelly to ..._naturally_.....incentivize resolution here)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> Consider it something along the lines of making up for lost time (you were busier before when it was my turn cpl years back or so), since you have taken some interest in sustained response to these fellows lol.
> 
> I especially remember "Feng Leng" made bold promise (some years ago) that every major city in the US would be nuked by China shortly and mass civil riot after it would prevent a US retaliation on China...and he seemingly never walked that back....though the window of his assured certainty has long passed.
> 
> This is just to give you a further idea of the dogged sanity and the high clarity of thought of those you are engaging here ... @KAL-EL @Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @VCheng @T-123456
> 
> There is an alternative though....as Nash said in "A beautiful mind" while starting a calculus lecture:
> 
> _"Personally...I think this class will be a waste of your....and what is *infinitely worse*...my time"_
> 
> (...and we don't have a lovely Jennifer connelly to ..._naturally_.....incentivize resolution here)



I did think of collecting their posts in order of time and presenting the evidence to them, but on second thoughts, it looked ridiculously wasteful of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280487994097426432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280492419407122433
These images are from yesterday morning, further disengagement and pullback has happened since.


----------



## Feng Leng

Mighty Lion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280487994097426432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280492419407122433
> These images are from yesterday morning, further disengagement and pullback has happened since.


LOL Indians are back at the Shyok River, five kilometers from PP14. PLA only moved back 1.2 km. That's what you get for losing the battle on June 15

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> I especially remember "Feng Leng" made bold promise (some years ago) that every major city in the US would be nuked by China shortly and mass civil riot after it would prevent a US retaliation on China...and he seemingly never walked that back....though the window of his assured certainty has long passed.)



He should worry more about their farmers still trudging behind oxen in the 21st Century before having images of grandeur. That's 1920's stuff not 2020's. When Americans see pictures of those farmers our jaws just drop in disbelief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> Its obvious you've never been in a street brawl.
> 
> I've seen videos of punjabi weddings where the chicken runs out with more violence than this video.


Why you didn't give example of non-Punjabis? So my Himachali friend was right when he said that except Punjabis (including erstwhile Punjab areas of Himachal Pradesh & Haryana) and Delhietes, whole of India consists of scaredy crows. He had many years of experience in USA. He had seen standoffs or even brawls. Police came and shit happened. Slightest of hostile situation and non-Punjabis and non-Delhietes run for covers. It is left to above communities of Punjabis and Delhietes to take control of the situation. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Figaro said:


> Do you have valid sources to back up your claim?


In case you don't know, he is a military doctor who comes in contact with military personnels due to his profession. Word of mouth is more authentic and reliable source of information than any country's media. That's why I relish his posts. 
@Areesh @Pakistani Fighter @Mangus Ortus Novem @PakSword @WebMaster @ARMalik @Cliftonite @lastofthepatriots @Max @Super Falcon @Mrc @Death Professor @sinait @eldarlmari @crankthatskunk 

- PRTP GWD



Bagheera said:


> In case you don't know, he is a military doctor who comes in contact with military personnels due to his profession. Word of mouth is more authentic and reliable source of information than any country's media. That's why I relish his posts.
> @Areesh @Pakistani Fighter @Mangus Ortus Novem @PakSword @WebMaster @ARMalik @Cliftonite @lastofthepatriots @Max @Super Falcon @Mrc @Death Professor @sinait @eldarlmari @crankthatskunk
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Forgot to tag you. Read the truth about Galwan clash. @I S I

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> He's a closet bigot who I lost interest in some time ago.


How are you, @ChennaiDude, @Soumitra, @Nilu Pule and @Nilgiri able to keep your cool with the likes of Mangus Ortus Novem, AfrazulMandal, xeuss, Areesh, Pakistani Fighter and El Sidd? I am a neutral and almost disinterested member but I get provoked after reading their posts. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## eldamar

Bagheera said:


> In case you don't know, he is a military doctor who comes in contact with military personnels due to his profession. Word of mouth is more authentic and reliable source of information than any country's media. That's why I relish his posts.
> @Areesh @Pakistani Fighter @Mangus Ortus Novem @PakSword @WebMaster @ARMalik @Cliftonite @lastofthepatriots @Max @Super Falcon @Mrc @Death Professor @sinait @eldarlmari @crankthatskunk


hey mr elehpant, y do u keep tagging me in your posts? what am i suppsoed to comment about them?

i need to waste about 0.1 kilojule of enegry to use my finger n click on my notifications- only to realise im being mentioned in a pointless post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

eldarlmari said:


> hey mr elehpant, y do u keep tagging me in your posts? what am i suppsoed to comment about them?


You revel in fiction. How about doing some reality check? How about, for a change, listen to people who are in the know? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## eldamar

Bagheera said:


> You revel in fiction. How about doing some reality check? How about, for a change, listen to people who are in the know?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


i could have spent those engry clicking on the notification of me being mentioned in your pointless posts- doing something else more meaningful with it(my fingers)


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

eldarlmari said:


> i could have spent those engry clicking on the notification of me being mentioned in your pointless posts- doing something else more meaningful with it(my fingers)


So fiction is meaningful whereas authentic information is pointless? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE




----------



## Han Patriot

Feng Leng said:


> LOL Indians are back at the Shyok River, five kilometers from PP14. PLA only moved back 1.2 km. That's what you get for losing the battle on June 15


It's part of the agreement, no Indians inside Galwan. So a buffer zone is created. Lol.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> He should worry more about their farmers still trudging behind oxen in the 21st Century before having images of grandeur. That's 1920's stuff not 2020's. When Americans see pictures of those farmers our jaws just drop in disbelief.
> 
> View attachment 648956
> 
> View attachment 648957


I am really suspecting whether you are yindian. Lol



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>


Lol.... Cracked 20 skulls mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Han Patriot said:


> I am really suspecting whether you are yindian. Lol


he is- just look at his avatar.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> I am really suspecting whether you are yindian. Lol



Well many here are not suspecting you are stupid anymore as you pretty solidly confirm you are stupid with every post like this. 

bookmarked for reference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

China didn't disclose it's casualty figures in the Galwan clash. This gave Chinese members excuse to claim minor Chinese losses while Pakistan members i guess for very personal reasons were more assured than the Chinese that PLA can't have causalities and even willing to accept zero loss theory.

But i'm going present this CCP mouth piece Globaltimes column written by it's editor Hu Xijin who inadvertently admits Chinese deaths at Galwan and promises to honor them as there was growing sense of disquiet among chinese netizen that Chinese casualties were honored properly.

*Here is the excerpt of the article he wrote.




I would like to pay high tribute to the PLA officers and soldiers. China's security and the tranquility of China's borders depend upon them. Thus far, the Chinese military has not released any information about the deceased. As both a former soldier and current media professional, I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India. This is Beijing's goodwill. I believe that the dead have been treated with the highest respect in the military, and that the information will eventually be reported to society at the right time, so that heroes can be honored and remembered as they deserve.

Click to expand...


Link : https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1192622.shtml

*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## crankthatskunk

Suriya said:


> China didn't disclose it's casualty figures in the Galwan clash. This gave Chinese members excuse to claim minor Chinese losses while Pakistan members i guess for very personal reasons were more assured than the Chinese that PLA can't have causalities and even willing to accept zero loss theory.
> 
> But i'm going present this CCP mouth piece Globaltimes column written by it's editor Hu Xijin who inadvertently admits Chinese deaths at Galwan and promises to honor them as there was growing sense of disquiet among chinese netizen that Chinese casualties were honored properly.
> 
> *Here is the excerpt of the article he wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> Link : https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1192622.shtml
> *



stretching my friend. What he said is this, 

_*"I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India."*_

This means two things, 

1- The Indians casualties were way too high than what is disclosed by the Indians. Therefore, if the true figures are disclosed the Public opinion in India would be irritated. 

2- The Chinese casualties were way too low, may be one or two, therefore, if the true figures are disclosed it would be devastating for Indian Public opinion. Because Indians had lied to their public and disclosed 43 Chinese soldiers dead. 

Either way, he has not said that there were huge Chinese casualties. It definitely is worse for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rollno21

crankthatskunk said:


> stretching my friend. What he said is this,
> 
> _*"I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India."*_
> 
> This means two things,
> 
> 1- The Indians casualties were way too high than what is disclosed by the Indians. Therefore, if the true figures are disclosed the Public opinion in India would be irritated.
> 
> 2- The Chinese casualties were way too low, may be one or two, therefore, if the true figures are disclosed it would be devastating for Indian Public opinion. Because Indians had lied to their public and disclosed 43 Chinese soldiers dead.
> 
> Either way, he has not said that there were huge Chinese casualties. It definitely is worse for India.


Let's take it step by step ,now you agree there are casualties on Chinese side .next step will be number of casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## crankthatskunk

Rollno21 said:


> Let's take it step by step ,now you agree there are casualties on Chinese side .next step will be number of casualties.



Where did i accepted it!!

I only analyse what you quoted. 

In any case, don't you think India should be producing the evidence of 43 Chinese Dead!!
I know one thing for certain, Indians lied. There is no chance in hell 43 Chinese died. 
But then we know, it is an old habit of Indian. I mean lying. 
We are still waiting for evidence of 350 deaths in Indian airstrike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

GlobalTimes isn't official state media, it's mostly opinion-editorial. CGTN is the official state media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

nature is said:


> GlobalTimes isn't official state media, it's mostly opinion-editorial. CGTN is the official state media.


That's not true. China suffered at least one dead. This is fact. The rest is India's self-delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

crankthatskunk said:


> ...
> In any case, don't you think India should be producing the evidence of 43 Chinese Dead!!...



I think they've already provided a list of names from a WhatsApp message. They were like all Generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

They think hiding casualties and deaths can win a skirmish and war. But they don't read the history. China had more than 40 deaths. Only a loser can hide their fallen heroes deaths. Winner don't need to hide.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nature is

Feng Leng said:


> That's not true. China suffered at least one dead. This is fact. The rest is India's self-delusion.



I said GlobalTimes isn't the official state media, that much is true. 

As for causalities, there's no official words. Some report says 1 death, some 5 injured.....etc.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> I think they've already provided a list of names from a WhatsApp message. They were like all Generals.



Yeah, we know, Indians cannot do anything properly. 
Even lying is beyond them.


----------



## Rollno21

crankthatskunk said:


> Where did i accepted it!!
> 
> I only analyse what you quoted.
> 
> In any case, don't you think India should be producing the evidence of 43 Chinese Dead!!
> I know one thing for certain, Indians lied. There is no chance in hell 43 Chinese died.
> But then we know, it is an old habit of Indian. I mean lying.
> We are still waiting for evidence of 350 deaths in Indian airstrike.


It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof ,like India said Pakistan used the regular troops during kargil and Pakistan kept saying they are mujahedeen,we had to bury their dead and 10 years later they accept they are their soldiers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Rollno21 said:


> It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof ,like India said Pakistan used the regular troops during kargil and Pakistan kept saying they are mujahedeen,we had to bury their dead and 10 years later they accept they are their soldiers .


We occupy your territory and captured your commanders. We don't need to deny your self-delusion. You can apply burnol on your burning azz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> They think hiding casualties and deaths can win a skirmish and war. But they don't read the history. China had more than 40 deaths. Only a loser can hide their fallen heroes deaths. Winner don't need to hide.


and why does it matter? they have taken over your land even if they lost thousands they control your lands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

newb3e said:


> and why does it matter? they have taken over your land even if they lost thousands they control your lands!


Which land? Why Pakistanis don't read? 
Evidence? Do you even know the matter between India and China? 
PDF is filled with fan boys and uneducated people. Can't help..


----------



## Feng Leng

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Which land? Why Pakistanis don't read?
> Evidence? Do you even know the matter between India and China?
> PDF is filled with fan boys and uneducated people. Can't help..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285879031498342400


----------



## bolo

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> They think hiding casualties and deaths can win a skirmish and war. But they don't read the history. China had more than 40 deaths. Only a loser can hide their fallen heroes deaths. Winner don't need to hide.


I think a loser is someone who keep making up lies and stories to satisfy their frail egos. Someone who is unsuccessful in reality but need to smear and blame others for their shortcomings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Which land? Why Pakistanis don't read?
> Evidence? Do you even know the matter between India and China?
> PDF is filled with fan boys and uneducated people. Can't help..


lols you dont have balls to accept defeat you heads are in your asses my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Feng Leng said:


> That's not true. China suffered at least one dead. This is fact. The rest is India's self-delusion.



Where did you get that number from? Just curious.


----------



## Beefeatergin

Rollno21 said:


> It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof ,like India said Pakistan used the regular troops during kargil and Pakistan kept saying they are mujahedeen,we had to bury their dead and 10 years later they accept they are their soldiers .


Wrong burden of proof lies on those who make the claim
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burden_of_proof_(philosophy)
just like how if i say Indian soldiers surrendered I provide proof ( preferably non biased source)





and 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.the...ten-indian-soldiers-after-border-clash-report
Or if Indians are cow rapist I post a link to evidence
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ind...rrested-for-having-unnatural-sex-4078628/amp/


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

newb3e said:


> lols you dont have balls to accept defeat you heads are in your asses my friend!


Asked evidence, not chearleading.



Feng Leng said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285879031498342400


Do you even know the Geography? 
If not, take some lessons. Don't show ur illiteracy everywhere.


----------



## Feng Leng

xeuss said:


> Where did you get that number from? Just curious.


Hu Xijin said somebody died. When somebody dies, it means there cannot be zero deaths. If the number of deaths is not zero, then it can be any integer from one to infinity.



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Do you even know the Geography?
> If not, take some lessons. Don't show ur illiteracy everywhere.


LOL at the Indian going bonkers with humiliation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Honestly I'm not sure if the editor in chief of the Global Times would have access to this information ... the information only lies in the hands of the PLA and Xi Jinping (as CMC chairman).


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> Let's take it step by step ,now you agree there are casualties on Chinese side .next step will be number of casualties.


Some Chinese blogs are quoted the figures of 2-5 deaths and 12-15 injured


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Let's take it step by step ,now you agree there are casualties on Chinese side .next step will be number of casualties.


Since day one everybody, China had said there were casualties, casualties means death or injuries and we also knew unofficially 1 died. But you guys keep om saying 40 dead 40 dead then 100 dead, even our MOFA said 40 death is a lie after VK. SINGH SAID AT LEADT 40 MUST HAVE Died If 20 Indians died. Lol. 3 Indians got killed because they were not prepared, we had bats with nails, and it was a trap. 17 died while fleeing and died of hypothermia. Look at Indian reaction, angry and full of vengeance, China is just cool. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

Han Patriot said:


> Since day one everybody, China had said there were casualties, casualties means death or injuries and we also knew unofficially 1 died. But you guys keep om saying 40 dead 40 dead then 100 dead, even our MOFA said 40 death is a lie after VK. SINGH SAID AT LEADT 40 MUST HAVE DIED.



when has any Indian govt official or army commented on the number of Chinese deaths?
Did I miss something?


----------



## Han Patriot

Peshwa said:


> when has any Indian govt official or army commented on the number of Chinese deaths?
> Did I miss something?


I posted a link to the official MOFA response when VK Singh gave bombay stats. The spokesman said 40 death is a Lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Ultima Thule said:


> Some Chinese blogs are quoted the figures of 2-5 deaths and 12-15 injured


It's for the Chinese govt to answer



Han Patriot said:


> Since day one everybody, China had said there were casualties, casualties means death or injuries and we also knew unofficially 1 died. But you guys keep om saying 40 dead 40 dead then 100 dead, even our MOFA said 40 death is a lie after VK. SINGH SAID AT LEADT 40 MUST HAVE Died If 20 Indians died. Lol. 3 Indians got killed because they were not prepared, we had bats with nails, and it was a trap. 17 died while fleeing and died of hypothermia. Look at Indian reaction, angry and full of vengeance, China is just cool. Lolol


Make that 1 death official or deny the 43 dead ,that's what the govt is for


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> It's for the Chinese govt to answer
> 
> 
> Make that 1 death official or deny the 43 dead ,that's what the govt is for


It's diplomatic, if we announce it, Modiji will lose face and hence a war may be the only way forward. Now with some media huuhah, Indian will win by kicking us out. But the reality is not so simple a force which is more superior will not simply leave unless given something in exchange. Its just common sense. Indian panic buying is already showing how desperate you guys are m


----------



## Peshwa

Han Patriot said:


> I posted a link to the official MOFA response when VK Singh gave bombay stats. The spokesman said 40 death is a Lie.



Thanks for the clarification. Haven’t seen the MOFA response from China, so def missed that news.


----------



## Han Patriot

Peshwa said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Haven’t seen the MOFA response from China, so def missed that news.


It was a month ago I think


----------



## sms

What's point of this thread ?
We all know there were causalities at both side and numbers big or small and it's irrelevant because mere no. of deaths do not define win or loss. 

There is difference in approach, we consider putting life on line to defend nation is an honorable deed and we honor our warrior. It seems China equate dying for Nation as loosing face and never accept declare MIA/KIA numbers let alone public recognition of their supreme sacrifice. 

Lesson learned, We must move forward with.. 
1. Prep up our defenses, 
2. Accelerate border connectivity , defensive strictures and take very assertive stance and use force if required to push back on all future ingresses by PLA
3. Lobby hard and be ready to put pressure on China politically on every possible platform - remember this is same country who opposed in UN to call #1 terrorist a terrorist an rarely voted in favor of India in UN
4. Mend relations with out brother - Nepal, BD
5. Mend errors and start providing voice to Tibet, HK and Xinziang, remember that China has never shied away form providing money and material support to many elements in India 
6. Accelerate border connectivity and defensive strictures and be ready to assert pressure on shipping lanes in Melaka straits - whenever it's required
7. in crease presence in SCS

Pls feel free to add more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Rollno21 said:


> It's for the Chinese govt to answer


And your govt/Military gives its official statement about how many Chinese soldiers had have died in laddakh???


----------



## vi-va

crankthatskunk said:


> stretching my friend. What he said is this,
> 
> _*"I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India."*_
> 
> This means two things,
> 
> 1- The Indians casualties were way too high than what is disclosed by the Indians. Therefore, if the true figures are disclosed the Public opinion in India would be irritated.
> 
> 2- The Chinese casualties were way too low, may be one or two, therefore, if the true figures are disclosed it would be devastating for Indian Public opinion. Because Indians had lied to their public and disclosed 43 Chinese soldiers dead.
> 
> Either way, he has not said that there were huge Chinese casualties. It definitely is worse for India.


Also, Chinese soldiers captured tens of Indian soldiers, including their commander. What on earth are Indians thinking. If they beat us, how come Indians were in our hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Globenim

Rollno21 said:


> It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof



The reality detached Indian mentality .... inavertedly admitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

sms said:


> What's point of this thread ?
> We all know there were causalities at both side and numbers big or small and it's irrelevant because mere no. of deaths do not define win or loss.
> 
> There is difference in approach, we consider putting life on line to defend nation is an honorable deed and we honor our warrior. It seems China equate dying for Nation as loosing face and never accept declare MIA/KIA numbers let alone public recognition of their supreme sacrifice.
> 
> Lesson learned, We must move forward with..
> 1. Prep up our defenses,
> 2. Accelerate border connectivity , defensive strictures and take very assertive stance and use force if required to push back on all future ingresses by PLA
> 3. Lobby hard and be ready to put pressure on China politically on every possible platform - remember this is same country who opposed in UN to call #1 terrorist a terrorist an rarely voted in favor of India in UN
> 4. Mend relations with out brother - Nepal, BD
> 5. Mend errors and start providing voice to Tibet, HK and Xinziang, remember that China has never shied away form providing money and material support to many elements in India
> 6. Accelerate border connectivity and defensive strictures and be ready to assert pressure on shipping lanes in Melaka straits - whenever it's required
> 7. in crease presence in SCS
> 
> Pls feel free to add more.



Obviously India needs to improve their defenses. But given their recent military procurement, I am not at all confident of this (especially wrt the IAF).
India should improve border defenses but should do so more discreetly. IIRC, road construction on the Indian side is what led to the Galwan standoff in the first place. If such an overt construction occurs again, China may repeat again, just like what India did at Doklam.
Not likely to work. No foreign country besides China, India, and Pakistan are willing to take a stake in this dispute because this is seen as an internal affair. Even the US has not overtly supported India's position.
Definitely India needs to stop bullying Nepal. India should not take its neighbors for granted.
This can never succeed because of India's own treatment of Muslims within Kashmir. How are they to criticize China's policies in Xinjiang without being seen as a massive hypocrite?
The way to apply pressure on Chinese shipping lanes is by initiating an Indian surface fleet buildup. There is no way to overtly apply pressure on the shipping lanes at all without causing war.
India should first try to counter Chinese influence in its own backyard (i.e. Indian Ocean) before it goes to the SCS. So far, China has been making massive inroads into the Indian Ocean (string of pearls). Soon, Pakistan will also apply large pressure in the Indian ocean once the delivery of the 4 Chinese frigates and 8 AIP subs are completed. Walk before you run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

Indian news media have the names of the dead PLA soldiers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273337237250338821

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

GamoAccu said:


> Indian news media have the names of the dead PLA soldiers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273337237250338821
> View attachment 654072


Deliberately planned by the Chinese MSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Figaro said:


> Honestly I'm not sure if the editor in chief of the Global Times would have access to this information ... the information only lies in the hands of the PLA and Xi Jinping (as CMC chairman).


Also him once confirmed all the dead on the frozen truck in UK are Chinese but later proven to be Vietnamese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Asked evidence, not chearleading.
> 
> 
> Do you even know the Geography?
> If not, take some lessons. Don't show ur illiteracy everywhere.



lols!!

so the whple world is lying only Siri Modi g is telling the truth and bakths are supremely educated!! wow!!!


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

newb3e said:


> lols!!
> 
> so the whple world is lying only Siri Modi g is telling the truth and bakths are supremely educated!! wow!!!


PDF is the whole world?


----------



## newb3e

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> PDF is the whole world?


no the bubble created by Siri Modi g is the whole world


----------



## crankthatskunk

Rollno21 said:


> It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof ,like India said Pakistan used the regular troops during kargil and Pakistan kept saying they are mujahedeen,we had to bury their dead and 10 years later they accept they are their soldiers .



Some of the peaks in Kargil are still with Pakistan. Live with that fact. Idios.



Rollno21 said:


> It's their responsibility to deny our claim and proved the proof ,like India said Pakistan used the regular troops during kargil and Pakistan kept saying they are mujahedeen,we had to bury their dead and 10 years later they accept they are their soldiers .



So they have to prove that their soldier were not killed!!

Which soldiers do you want to see were not killed!! Provide their names so Chinese can produce them for the media that they are still alive. 

And this time not that Funny Chinese Generals list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

crankthatskunk said:


> stretching my friend. What he said is this,
> 
> _*"I understand that this is an expedient move with the aim of not irritating public opinion in the two countries, especially in India."*_
> 
> This means two things,
> 
> 1- The Indians casualties were way too high than what is disclosed by the Indians. Therefore, if the true figures are disclosed the Public opinion in India would be irritated.
> 
> 2- The Chinese casualties were way too low, may be one or two, therefore, if the true figures are disclosed it would be devastating for Indian Public opinion. Because Indians had lied to their public and disclosed 43 Chinese soldiers dead.
> 
> Either way, he has not said that there were huge Chinese casualties. It definitely is worse for India.



What is the big deal with 1 Chinese & 20 Indian dead ? I think opponents of China have achieved their goals which is to make India-China border clashes a public matter in India


----------



## Nilgiri

newb3e said:


> no the bubble created by Siri Modi g is the whole world



waaah modi g waaah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Nilgiri said:


> waaah modi g waaah


your people have gone crazy my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vanamali

bolo said:


> I think a loser is someone who keep making up lies and stories to satisfy their frail egos. Someone who is unsuccessful in reality but need to smear and blame others for their shortcomings.


Pakistan is master of that art, do you need news paper clippings???


----------



## Surya 1

Suriya said:


> China didn't disclose it's casualty figures in the Galwan clash. This gave Chinese members excuse to claim minor Chinese losses while Pakistan members i guess for very personal reasons were more assured than the Chinese that PLA can't have causalities and even willing to accept zero loss theory.
> 
> But i'm going present this CCP mouth piece Globaltimes column written by it's editor Hu Xijin who inadvertently admits Chinese deaths at Galwan and promises to honor them as there was growing sense of disquiet among chinese netizen that Chinese casualties were honored properly.
> 
> *Here is the excerpt of the article he wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> Link : https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1192622.shtml
> *



Coward regimes often doesn't accept the death of their soldiers to hide their weak side and hence soldiers are deprived for honor for their supreme sacrifice. RIP to chinese soldiers. 

A possible conflict is coming next month or September. Many more soldiers are likely to embrace veer gati. Chinese soldiers are likely to die in X5 to X10 numbers like 15th June conflict. In coming war, china shall be exposed completely and they will loose a large part of Laddakh as well.


----------



## Feng Leng

Surya 1 said:


> A possible conflict is coming next month or September. Many more soldiers are likely to embrace veer gati. Chinese soldiers are likely to die in *X5 to X10* numbers like 15th June conflict.


So you have already decided the ratio of Indian to Chinese fatalities to claim to save Indian ego after a humiliation


----------



## IMARV

Han Patriot said:


> Since day one everybody, China had said there were casualties, casualties means death or injuries and we also knew unofficially 1 died.



First thing - Kudos to Chinese soldiers who died serving their land.
Second - I hate to debate on number of dead bodies, wish they were less.
Third - Just for academic reason and to cut down on this unnecessary bigotry, would like to bring your notice to red underline key words. Please note the below passage is in reference for those who died as a martyr.

_I believe that the dead have been treated with the highest respect in the military, and that the information will eventually be reported to society at the right time, so that heroes can be honored and remembered as they deserve._

I am out of this thread, wont be "debating" any further.


----------



## Surya 1

Feng Leng said:


> So you have already decided the ratio of Indian to Chinese fatalities to claim to save Indian ego after a humiliation



Hey,
It is said by global times. If you are unable to honor your martyrs for face saving, it is not my fault.


----------



## Feng Leng

Surya 1 said:


> Hey,
> It is said by global times. If you are unable to honor your martyrs for face saving, it is not my fault.


LOL at the Indian spewing gibberish after being utterly humiliated


----------



## Surya 1

Feng Leng said:


> LOL at the Indian spewing gibberish after being utterly humiliated



You guys are unable to declare correct numbers of chinese soldiers martyrs in 15 june conflict and bluffs here that India is humiliated you 50 cent soldier. Respect your martyrs if you can but atleast don't humiliate them.


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> You guys are unable to declare correct numbers of chinese soldiers martyrs in 15 june conflict and bluffs here that India is humiliated you 50 cent soldier. Respect your martyrs if you can but atleast don't humiliate them.


Why do you seem angry? Not an inch was lost. And what's with the panic buying since we are so weak. Action speaks louder than words.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well many here are not suspecting you are stupid anymore as you pretty solidly confirm you are stupid with every post like this.
> 
> bookmarked for reference


Latest update

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287323466300108801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Han Patriot said:


> Latest update
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287323466300108801


I hope Raphael meteorologist zx spectrum 48k is reading the bit about buffer zones in Indian territory in the Galwan region in particular (article 2 in the tweet). @Rafale+Meteor+Spectra


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> Latest update
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287323466300108801


What is new in this even if its true. It is good that Indian are behind the govt. These things happened before change in rules of engagement. As I said, we are not in rush to take it back these barren land. Giving a chance to negotiation to resolve these disputes. If military action, India will decide time and place.


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> What is new in this even if its true. It is good that Indian are behind the govt. These things happened before change in rules of engagement. As I said, we are not in rush to take it back these barren land. Giving a chance to negotiation to resolve these disputes. If military action, India will decide time and place.


The last time you did not want 40 000 sqkm of barren land. Hahahahaha. You can give us more if you like. Not a single blade of grass grows there. Lol

The objective all along is to force Indians out of Galwan into a buffer zone INSIDE Indian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> The last time you did not want 40 000 sqkm of barren land. Hahahahaha. You can give us more if you like. Not a single blade of grass grows there. Lol
> 
> *The objective all along is to force Indians out of Galwan into a buffer zone INSIDE Indian soil*.


Objective changes everyday based Indian twitter feed.


----------



## Nilgiri

SuperStar20 said:


> Objective changes everyday based Indian twitter feed.



We feed them the "objectives" in first place because their hivemind mothership has clammed up on it entirely. They have nothing to use from their end, they are completely reliant on our discussion of it. It is pretty darn hillarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> Why do you seem angry? Not an inch was lost. And what's with the panic buying since we are so weak. Action speaks louder than words.



You guys are shameless. You are not giving honor to your martyr soldiers for face saving. It is not about losing land. It is about recapturing laddakh.


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> You guys are shameless. You are not giving honor to your martyr soldiers for face saving. It is not about losing land. It is about recapturing laddakh.


Lol one of your government ministers even said if India lost X number soldiers, then the Chinese must have lost 2X number of soldiers. He already revealed the Indian algorithm for determining Chinese casualties ... why should the Chinese believe what India has to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Figaro said:


> Lol one of your government ministers even said if India lost X number soldiers, then the Chinese must have lost 2X number of soldiers. He already revealed the Indian algorithm for determining Chinese casualties ... why should the Chinese believe what India has to say.



This must have happened in your dream.


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> This must have happened in your dream.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-border-clash-indian-minister-idUSKBN23S079


> "If 20 were martyred on our (Indian) side, then there would have been at least double the casualties on their (China) side,” V.K.Singh, the minister for roads and transport, told TV News24 in an interview broadcast late on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Figaro said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-border-clash-indian-minister-idUSKBN23S079



At least double turned out to be 5 times when injured died. Where is the contradiction except your concentration camp educated brain finds out one.


----------



## Nilgiri

Figaro said:


> Lol one of your government ministers even said if India lost X number soldiers, then the Chinese must have lost 2X number of soldiers. He already revealed the Indian algorithm for determining Chinese casualties ... why should the Chinese believe what India has to say.



Well operating assumption from Cho La and Nathu La...last time there was a major engagement.

At any time PRC can announce its casualty numbers here....but they don't. They know its bad and if they blab a low figure, there's evidence that will brought out right away that will ruin everything for them.

Best to operate in this clammed-up grey area they got going on now....in typical CCP political commisar-stronk way....and then do random smoke and mirror things like claim 10% of Bhutan out of nowhere and get slapped down by a UN group for it of all groups.


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> You guys are shameless. You are not giving honor to your martyr soldiers for face saving. It is not about losing land. It is about recapturing laddakh.


Dude, do you really want us to Bury mannequins just to soothe your bruised ego? The reason we don't say anything is to stop you guys from getting emotional. Imagine if only one dead Chinese soldier vs 20 dead Indians and 60 captured Indians. What will be the end result? India will have no choice but fight a losing war.


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Objective changes everyday based Indian twitter feed.


That's good keep changing the LAC too, whenever we capture land, move it to the West and claim victory. Lololol



Nilgiri said:


> We feed them the "objectives" in first place because their hivemind mothership has clammed up on it entirely. They have nothing to use from their end, they are completely reliant on our discussion of it. It is pretty darn hillarious.


Yah, you feed the objectives but I see panic buying from Indians. Stop portraying yourselves as competent, you can't even contain Covid despite given a head start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Han Patriot said:


> Yah, you feed the objectives but I see panic buying from Indians. Stop portraying yourselves as competent, you can't even contain Covid despite given a head start.



Oh look a hivemind unit "sees" and asserts something again.... Say's "stop stop"  too.

Clings to free society talk, but asserts totalitarian loudspeaker is the truth.

Yup very credible. CCP spam goes brrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> Dude, do you really want us to Bury mannequins just to soothe your bruised ego? The reason we don't say anything is to stop you guys from getting emotional. Imagine if only one dead Chinese soldier vs 20 dead Indians and 60 captured Indians. What will be the end result? India will have no choice but fight a losing war.




Ohhhh so you deny military honor to your soldiers to please Indians ? Really these 50 cent soldiers never fail to entertain.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Latest update
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287323466300108801



LOL! 
You are just proving you are stupid. This is like me posting a tweet about Honduras for you. I don't care at all about this issue/area of the world and when I read "Kargil" the only thing that comes into my mind is the US company Cargill. If a million soldiers on ANY side of this issue get killed...well I'm not batting an eye. You may as well be talking about Sudan or something.

If you guys guys want to carpet bomb each other then go right ahead.


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Oh look a hivemind unit "sees" and asserts something again.... Say's "stop stop"  too.
> 
> Clings to free society talk, but asserts totalitarian loudspeaker is the truth.
> 
> Yup very credible. CCP spam goes brrrrrrrrrr.....


Huh? What ya saying my yindoo friend, just because some Indians got killed, I am hive minded? What about all the delusional Indians here who think NOT A SINGLE INCH IS LOST and 100 Chinese soldiers got killed? High on ganja? Lol

It's true you are panic buying isnt it? Why deny the facts? Lol



Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL!
> You are just proving you are stupid. This is like me posting a tweet about Honduras for you. I don't care at all about this issue/area of the world and when I read "Kargil" the only thing that comes into my mind is the US company Cargill. If a million soldiers on ANY side of this issue get killed...well I'm not batting an eye. You may as well be talking about Sudan or something.
> 
> If you guys guys want to carpet bomb each other then go right ahead.


Wow suddenly a white amrikan is so interested IN India.... Lol. Hey tell Brahma Chellaney that. He is not exactly pro China but a pretty critical thinker. Not like some here who thinks NOT A SINGLE INCH IS LOST.


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Ohhhh so you deny military honor to your soldiers to please Indians ? Really these 50 cent soldiers never fail to entertain.


Nope all soldiers who died if any are given proper burial and benefits. We just don't go loudspeaker mode and tell everyone the ratio is 1:20 dead to our advantage. The same reason Modi doesn't even dare acknowledge our presence. It's called managing public sentiments, we wouldnt want to kill more Indians just because of this. Its an act of kindness... Lol


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> Nope all soldiers who died if any are given proper burial and benefits. We just don't go loudspeaker mode and tell everyone the ratio is 1:20 dead to our advantage. The same reason Modi doesn't even dare acknowledge our presence. It's called managing public sentiments, we wouldnt want to kill more Indians just because of this. Its an act of kindness... Lol



You are lying. Global times says otherwise. Your masturbation addict soldiers are fighting unfit.


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> You are lying. Global times says otherwise. Your masturbation addict soldiers are fighting unfit.


He is just a journalist mate. He has his own perspective. All dead bodies will be buried mate, you think we just put them in an ice box? It's just not announced in the media officially to avoid complicating the current situation, our intention was force Indians into a buffer zone not killing Indians, had you listened to instructions and not try to be heroes, none should have died. don't cross that line.... Next time follow instructions. It seems killing a dozen Indians sent the message across... Lol


----------



## no smoking

Surya 1 said:


> You are lying. Global times says otherwise. Your masturbation addict soldiers are fighting unfit.


Calm down, kiddo. Here is your lolly: we lost 1, soldiers, now you can fill in zero as many as you want behind the 1.


----------



## Surya 1

no smoking said:


> Calm down, kiddo. Here is your lolly: we lost 1, soldiers, now you can fill in zero as many as you want behind the 1.



Ohhh well come idiot. So you have come here after humiliation from IDF. Tell us about 100+ of your masters slaughtered on 15th of June.


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> Ohhh well come idiot. So you have come here after humiliation from IDF. Tell us about 100+ of your masters slaughtered on 15th of June.


Do you ever get tired of living in your fantasy land? Why not experience the real world for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Ohhh well come idiot. So you have come here after humiliation from IDF. Tell us about 100+ of your masters slaughtered on 15th of June.


I mean you seriously believe that? 100 slaughtered and we release 60? I know losing hurts but it's better than living in denial and creating fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Wow suddenly a white amrikan is so interested IN India.... Lol. .



LOL! No, I'm not. People like you and Nilgiri keep tagging me to comment in this thread. Go look at this thread history dummy.


Nilgiri said:


> @KAL-EL @Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @VCheng @T-123456



If your armies want to blow each other up then please proceed.


----------



## Riz

According to hindustani military dictionary (incapable = stealth) Just like in presence of 1 million army at kashmir border still terrorists can easily infiltrate into their border stealthy.. A dozen of Mujahideen captured whole kargil stealthily in 1999, on 27 feb PAF entered into IOK and bombed their military installations stealthily and now Chinese soldiers captured indian land in ladakh stealthily


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> I mean you seriously believe that? 100 slaughtered and we release 60? I know losing hurts but it's better than living in denial and creating fantasies.



But you exactly do that. Your government mouthpiece wants to respect those unfortunate Chinese soldiers whose neck and spinal code was broken by Indian commandos but even after their supreme sacrifice, they didn't get the honor they deserve.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! No, I'm not. People like you and Nilgiri keep tagging me to comment in this thread. Go look at this thread history dummy.
> 
> 
> If your armies want to blow each other up then please proceed.



Okkkk.... Sure sure. I don't even know how to tag btw.


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> But you exactly do that. Your government mouthpiece wants to respect those unfortunate Chinese soldiers whose neck and spinal code was broken by Indian commandos but even after their supreme sacrifice, they didn't get the honor they deserve.


Ahhh yes the skinny baby sikh who killed 13 soldiers bare handed. Lolololol. Only an imbecile will believe that. Lol


----------



## faithfulguy

Surya 1 said:


> But you exactly do that. Your government mouthpiece wants to respect those unfortunate Chinese soldiers whose neck and spinal code was broken by Indian commandos but even after their supreme sacrifice, they didn't get the honor they deserve.



If China announce that there were 1 or 2 PLA death from June 15 conflict, would you believe the announcement? If so, what should India do in that case.


----------



## Signalian

eldarlmari said:


> uu know how bruised and shattered their ego is, when they r so desperate to confirm that there r PLA deaths


A Bollywood movie cannot be made unless causalities are confirmed. Then multiply those with 1000 and you have a movie in which India won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Signalian said:


> A Bollywood movie cannot be made unless causalities are confirmed. Then multiply those with 1000 and you have a movie in which India won.



They are preparing a movie that show how they shot down a Pakistani F-16. They don’t need facts to make a movie.


----------



## Peshwa

eldarlmari said:


> uu know how bruised and shattered their ego is, when they r so desperate to confirm that there r PLA deaths
> 
> they r even probably, praying to Khrishna for it



right because the country that is openly declaring casualties has something to hide..NOT the country that refuses to even acknowledge its dead lol

logic came to commit suicide here


----------



## Peshwa

eldarlmari said:


> we r on diffferent pages of logic
> 
> 1)im refering to the indian desperation for confirmation of pla deaths- n what what can be inferred from here.
> 
> 2)u r refering to the reasons why china might wanna not declare its deaths.
> 
> Indians r probably biting their pillows hard everynight, suffering from insomnia, not knowing whether the enemy has been dealt a vindicative blow.



On the contrary, it is a weak character that chooses to hide behind silence compare that to onesthat truthfully and proudly declare its martyrs as heroes and gives their death a purpose. 
The Chinese must have the most fragile of ego to consider the death of a soldier to be a matter of shame. 

not sure how any of this speaks positively about China or the fact that chinas image is so carefully crafted and so delicate that the death of their soldiers defending their country loyally would destroy their image of strength. It sounds a lot like a bubble if you ask me.


----------



## Surya 1

faithfulguy said:


> If China announce that there were 1 or 2 PLA death from June 15 conflict, would you believe the announcement? If so, what should India do in that case.



First of all let China announce. China doesn't announce anything and ex chinese army man say that 100+ died. Cheer leaders says no chinese died. A confusing scenario.


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> First of all let China announce. China doesn't announce anything and ex chinese army man say that 100+ died. Cheer leaders says no chinese died. A confusing scenario.


LOL no ex Chinese military officer said 100+ Chinese died ... are you sure you are not still dreaming? I know it is around 10'o clock in India so it is very plausible you might just have woken up from a nice wet dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Figaro said:


> LOL no ex Chinese military officer said 100+ Chinese died ... are you sure you are not still dreaming? I know it is around 10'o clock in India so it is very plausible you might just have woken up from a nice wet dream



If I wrote his Twite here, will you buy off from here?


----------



## pothead

Surya 1 said:


> First of all let China announce. China doesn't announce anything and ex chinese army man say that 100+ died. Cheer leaders says no chinese died. A confusing scenario.



CCP would not honor their dead simply because it feels PLA does not deserve such kind of honor.
Shame on Xi for not honoring fallen PLA soldiers.

I wish PLA would jail Xi and give a 4th degree for this dishonor to the proud chinese people, PLA and the families of the fallen comrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

pothead said:


> CCP would not honor their dead simply because it feels PLA does not deserve such kind of honor.
> Shame on Xi for not honoring fallen PLA soldiers.
> 
> I wish PLA would jail Xi and give a 4th degree for this dishonor to the proud chinese people, PLA and the families of the fallen comrades.



Xi and china, both will meet its logical end. Their sins are catching them up.


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> I wish PLA would jail Xi and give a 4th degree for this dishonor to the proud chinese people, PLA and the families of the fallen comrades.





Surya 1 said:


> Xi and china, both will meet its logical end. Their sins are catching them up.


LOL at Indians burning with humiliation


----------



## pothead

Feng Leng said:


> LOL at Indians burning with humiliation



Actually feel sad for Chinese people for living under such despotic rule and despicable CCP fascists.

Don't worry, it is also our duty to help you give your freedom.
I can understand buddy, if you speak the truth what CCP would do....I can see the cries behind that smiley..


----------



## Surya 1

Feng Leng said:


> LOL at Indians burning with humiliation



Chines hiding their deaths to save humiliation of their weak army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> Chines hiding their deaths to save humiliation of their weak army.


Of course, the same weak Chinese army that is still occupying large chunks of Indian territory along the LAC and the one which killed 20 to 50 Indian soldiers with rocks and fists and captured 60+ more. Sounds like a very weak army indeed. Why doesn't India go invade Aksai China and liberate Tibet then?


----------



## Surya 1

Figaro said:


> Of course, the same weak Chinese army that is still occupying large chunks of Indian territory along the LAC and the one which killed 20 to 50 Indian soldiers with rocks and fists and captured 60+ more. Sounds like a very weak army indeed. Why doesn't India go invade Aksai China and liberate Tibet then?



They are pushed back in 3 sector and will be pushed back in one other area if they want to save their life. Else, they will met the fate of those 100+ unfortunates.


----------



## pothead

Surya 1 said:


> Chines hiding their deaths to save humiliation of their weak army.



Not just deaths,
it seems most of these guys are now on serious therapy.

Whole sector was changed, General was changed.
Wondering if the last General is still alive Or with all his limbs attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Surya 1 said:


> They are pushed back in 3 sector and will be pushed back in one other area if they want to save their life. Else, they will met the fate of those 100+ unfortunates.


Lol ... the only ones who were sent to their creators were the 20 to 50 Indian soldiers, along with their CO. It is true that there was a mutual pullback at Galwan. But the Indian pullback was much more than the Chinese pullback, not to mention India was forced to pullback from her own territory . Your 20 to 50 soldiers died for absolutely no reason. Maybe the Chinese are just too bloodthirsty .


pothead said:


> Not just deaths,
> it seems most of these guys are now on serious therapy.
> 
> Whole sector was changed, General was changed.
> Wondering if the last General is still alive Or with all his limbs attached.


No all the Chinese generals are dead as you said. All 56 Chinese generals have been eliminated ... didn't you catch the Indian Pulitzer Prize winning news report about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

pothead said:


> Not just deaths,
> it seems most of these guys are now on serious therapy.
> 
> Whole sector was changed, General was changed.
> Wondering if the last General is still alive Or with all his limbs attached.



What other fate these unfortunate guys would have mate? When the mess indian army, their fate in hell is sealed.


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> Actually feel sad for Chinese people for living under such despotic rule and despicable CCP fascists.
> 
> Don't worry, it is also our duty to help you give your freedom.
> I can understand buddy, if you speak the truth what CCP would do....I can see the cries behind that smiley..





Surya 1 said:


> Chines hiding their deaths to save humiliation of their weak army.


Look it's the Indian mass surrender holding weapons up high and big smiles on faces dance












*Galwan Valley: India and China downplay reports of soldier release*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Feng Leng said:


> Look it's the Indian mass surrender holding weapons up high and big smiles on faces dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Galwan Valley: India and China downplay reports of soldier release*


Just look at how happy those Indians are surrendering ... they probably know Chinese captivity is better than life in their own army. 


Surya 1 said:


> What other fate these unfortunate guys would have mate? When the mess indian Chinese army, their fate in hell is sealed.


I fixed your typo for you


----------



## pothead

Feng Leng said:


> Look it's the Indian mass surrender holding weapons up high and big smiles on faces dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Galwan Valley: India and China downplay reports of soldier release*



Dont worry buddy,
We will give you freedom from those CCP clowns.

Know that we support Chinese people and love you lot, especially the girls..


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> Dont worry buddy,
> We will give you freedom from those CCP clowns.
> 
> Know that we support Chinese people and love you lot, especially the girls..


LOL good for you. I hear covid-19 loves free countries and hates unfree countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no smoking

Han Patriot said:


> I mean you seriously believe that? 100 slaughtered and we release 60? I know losing hurts but it's better than living in denial and creating fantasies.



Of course they believe that. What else can they believe?
I just read an Indian member in IDF (seems with military background) claims that PLA soldiers are so afraid of Indian soldier, so they never have a patrolling team less than 80 or 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

no smoking said:


> Of course they believe that. What else can they believe?
> I just read an Indian member in IDF (seems with military background) claims that PLA soldiers are so afraid of Indian soldier, so they never have a patrolling team less than 80 or 100.



Of course you won't belive that.
Not your mistake.

Your Clown emperor Xitler can make one statement and deny or confirm but that coward will not do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> Of course you won't belive that.
> Not your mistake.
> 
> Your Clown emperor Xitler can make one statement and deny or confirm but that coward will not do it.


Your Modi can't even admit we are there. Not a single inch taken it seems. Lol. After killing 20 and humiliating you with 60 captured, all you do is ban our apps. Lolol. Grow a pair of balls mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surya 1

pothead said:


> Of course you won't belive that.
> Not your mistake.
> 
> Your Clown emperor Xitler can make one statement and deny or confirm but that coward will not do it.



Yes, he is an idiot and humiliated every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Yes, he is an idiot and humiliated every where.


Lol... So confident in forums, but yr gov is panicking n shitting in their dhotis, panic buying everywhere. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> Lol... So confident in forums, but yr gov is panicking n shitting in their dhotis, panic buying everywhere. Lol



Your shitty govt is unable to declare the figure of those small cute chinese killed in fight with Indian army on 15th of June 2020.


----------



## GamoAccu

Indians are delusional. India is begging China to withdrawal. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Surya 1 said:


> Your shitty govt is unable to declare the figure of those small cute chinese killed in fight with Indian army on 15th of June 2020.



Wait, they have a govt?


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Your shitty govt is unable to declare the figure of those small cute chinese killed in fight with Indian army on 15th of June 2020.


Small cute eh? Say that to the 60 captured and 20 killed. So when is your government admitting the humiliating capture. Lol. Or even admit we captured 60sqkm of Indian soil? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> Wait, they have a govt?


When you go pay the respects of the 20 to 50 Indian soldiers killed at Galwan, do make sure to send my regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Surya 1 said:


> They are pushed back in 3 sector and will be pushed back in one other area if they want to save their life. Else, they will met the fate of those 100+ unfortunates.



Pushing back??? India is begging, not pushing back. And did Modi lied about Chinese soldiers occupied Indian territory? If not, why would India need to beg, or as you call begging, push back.

BTW, its 2020, are there plenty of white push backers in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

When Indian army changed the rule of engagement at LAC, cute little chinese scared and running away.


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> When Indian army changed the rule of engagement at LAC, cute little chinese scared and running away.


Honestly I think the Chinese prefer to fight with guns and rockets than their melee weapons ... the Indian rules of engagement change is therefore a welcome addition


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, little cute chinks can't fight.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...p-south-sudan-rebels-raped-aid-workers-report
> They are beaten badly by Vietman also. Only good at backstabbing.


Lol we are talking about the performance of the Indian army at Galwan and you want to divert attention to other conflicts. Nice red herring . The truth is the Indian Army cannot fight; they break rank on the death of their CO. 20 to 50 Indian soldiers killed while fleeing from the Chinese and another 60+ captured in peacetime does not bode well for the Indian Army. I can guarantee during wartime, Indian soldiers will be crossing over Chinese lines by the thousands not to fight, but to surrender.

The brave Jai Hinds after battle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, Indian army changed the rules of engagement after the clash. They did not run away and still they are there in Ladhak. As I told cute little chinks can't fight real war. See the link I posted in my previous reply.
> What was PLA objective for this intrusion?


I agree the Indian soldiers might not have run away. They instead just went over to the Chinese side and voluntarily surrendered. Well 60 of them anyways ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> I agree the Indian soldiers might not have run away. They instead just went over to the Chinese side and voluntarily surrendered. Well 60 of them anyways ...


and killed 100+ little cute guys.


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> and killed 100+ little cute guys.


I thought the max number of Indian boys the Chinese killed was 50? I guess 100+ dead Indians seem plausible too though. Thanks for giving me new information . Hopefully those 100 dead Indians get reincarnated as something other than Indian ... I doubt they want to experience the misery of slums and open defecation all over again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

SuperStar20 said:


> and killed 100+ little cute guys.



without evidence, you can make India soldiers killed 100, 1000, 1 lak, 1 mil, 1 cro, or whatever Indian unit pleases you. The thing is, Indians like you are making all these claims without evidence.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

C130 approaching Dehli i wonder why
Lots of Indian airlines running along Shakargar into jammu. One after another


----------



## Figaro

faithfulguy said:


> without evidence, you can make India soldiers killed 100, 1000, 1 lak, 1 mil, 1 cro, or whatever Indian unit pleases you. The thing is, Indians like you are making all these claims without evidence.


Don't worry ... he is referring to the 100+ cute little Indian soldiers who were slaughtered by the PLA


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288789096756699137
To CCP and the clown Xitler,
Stop begging us,

We will kick you out in front of the whole world.
You demanded the kick and we will give you one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Figaro said:


> I doubt they want to experience the misery of slums and open defecation all over again


Not just them, every Indian among those 196 million who makes up the largest slum population in the world 






https://mirror.unhabitat.org/documents/media_centre/APMC/Slum trends in Asia.pdf


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288789096756699137
> To CCP and the clown Xitler,
> Stop begging us,
> 
> We will kick you out in front of the whole world.
> You demanded the kick and we will give you one.


They have history of begging, they desperately begged for their women to attain the privilege of comfort women to their Japanese colonial masters

Their own founding father begged their American colonial papa to accept the offering of 10 million women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

An Indian airforce plane disappeared over krukshutera.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

faithfulguy said:


> without evidence, you can make India soldiers killed 100, 1000, 1 lak, 1 mil, 1 cro, or whatever Indian unit pleases you. The thing is, Indians like you are making all these claims without evidence.


Well said, Indians are only good at hiding evidence not providing one


----------



## Figaro

Syama Ayas said:


> Not just them, every Indian among those 196 million who makes up the largest slum population in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mirror.unhabitat.org/documents/media_centre/APMC/Slum trends in Asia.pdf


I picked Mumbai (the most advanced Indian city) and a random Chinese city (Guangzhou). Please tell me how accurate the 2005 report is. Sometimes all it takes is common sense to see a BS report.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

faithfulguy said:


> Pushing back??? India is begging, not pushing back. And did Modi lied about Chinese soldiers occupied Indian territory? If not, why would India need to beg, or as you call begging, push back.
> 
> BTW, its 2020, are there plenty of white push backers in India?



India also begged for worldwide praise 







and people responded like this


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> I picked Mumbai (the most advanced Indian city) and a random Chinese city (Guangzhou). Please tell me how accurate the 2005 report is. Sometimes all it takes is common sense to see a BS report.
> 
> View attachment 657256
> View attachment 657257



I typed Chinese Slums


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> I typed Chinese Slums


LMAO I did a reverse Google Image search on your images and I got back the result "slums in mumbai." 
You typed in an Indian slum into Google Images and tried to pass it off as Chinese lol. Thanks for proving my point Pothead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Figaro said:


> I picked Mumbai (the most advanced Indian city) and a random Chinese city (Guangzhou). Please tell me how accurate the 2005 report is. Sometimes all it takes is common sense to see a BS report.
> 
> View attachment 657256
> View attachment 657257


Well said it is a BS report, China should threaten UN with sanctions for publishing such a report


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> LMAO I did a reverse Google Image search on your images and I got back the result "slums in mumbai."
> You typed in an Indian slum into Google Images and tried to pass it off as Chinese lol. Thanks for proving my point Pothead.
> View attachment 657259


https://www.google.com/search?q=Chi...38#imgrc=UNwZHOwWE5a3QM&imgdii=P6xMoaQS8eon9M


----------



## Figaro

Syama Ayas said:


> Well said it is a BS report, China should threaten UN with sanctions for publishing such a report


I typed in "Beijing" and "New Delhi" in the Youtube search bar and here is what I got. You can see properly can you? If you have a visual impairment, let me know.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

pothead said:


> I typed Chinese Slums


All fake, China does not have slums as per Chinese official media and we all know know Chinese Govt never lies

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/1122/c9... result, slums often,China are safe and legal.

Repeat after me, Tiananmen never happened
Great Leap made China a developed country
Cultural revolution was necessary because Chinese culture was filthy, degenerate and needed to replaced by a foreign ideology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> LMAO I did a reverse Google Image search on your images and I got back the result "slums in mumbai."
> You typed in an Indian slum into Google Images and tried to pass it off as Chinese lol. Thanks for proving my point Pothead.
> View attachment 657259








True, thats an Indian girl alright

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> I typed in "Beijing" and "New Delhi" in the Youtube search bar and here is what I got. You can see properly can you? If you have a visual impairment, let me know.



YUP... 
https://www.smh.com.au/world/carmag...am-in-china-causes-chaos-20151009-gk4tq9.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Figaro said:


> I typed in "Beijing" and "New Delhi" in the Youtube search bar and here is what I got. You can see properly can you? If you have a visual impairment, let me know.


Why are crying about this to me

Go and threaten the UN office in NY with Chinese sanctions for posting fake stats


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

pothead said:


> True, thats an Indian girl alright



I recognize her, she is an Indian from Indian state people's republic of Hania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, little cute chinks can't fight.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...p-south-sudan-rebels-raped-aid-workers-report
> They are beaten badly by Vietman also. Only good at backstabbing.


 we kicked your cow humping *** I. 1962. The only backstab era are your officers who surrendered like pussies and left your low ranks to die


----------



## Beefeatergin

pothead said:


> I typed Chinese Slums


I see your back from your Nepal vacation
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndt...-old-girl-police-2258171?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> True, thats an Indian girl alright


I did another reverse Google search on one of the images you posted and this is the result I got. Is Google secretly biased against Indians and in favor of those gosh darn Communists Chinese? Pathetic trying to pass of images of your own slums as those of another country.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Figaro said:


> LMAO I did a reverse Google Image search on your images and I got back the result "slums in mumbai."
> You typed in an Indian slum into Google Images and tried to pass it off as Chinese lol. Thanks for proving my point Pothead.
> View attachment 657259





Figaro said:


> I did another reverse Google search on one of the images you posted and this is the result I got. Is Google secretly biased against Indians and in favor of those gosh darn Communists Chinese? Pathetic trying to pass of images of your own slums as those of another country.
> View attachment 657262


How unfortunate UN published a fake BS report and people start confusing slums in India for those from China

As Chinese American who doesn't want to branded a Hanjian, you need to do your part and threaten the UN office in NY with Chinese sanctions for posting fake stats

Reclaim the Haness in you


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Beefeatergin said:


> I see your back from your Nepal vacation
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndtv.com/indians-abroad/indian-arrested-in-nepal-for-rape-murder-of-11-year-old-girl-police-2258171?amp=1&akamai-rum=off





Beefeatergin said:


> I don’t think so, judging by Indian searching habits you guys want younger
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.dec...escalates-after-lockdown-in-india-827602.html


All Indians think you are very handsome

http://news.163.com/15/0809/12/B0J0D21D00011229.html


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> All Indians think you are very handsome
> 
> http://news.163.com/15/0809/12/B0J0D21D00011229.html



I don’t think so, judging by Indian searching habits you guys want younger
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.dec...escalates-after-lockdown-in-india-827602.html


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Beefeatergin said:


> we kicked your cow humping *** I. 1962. The only backstab era are your officers who surrendered like pussies and left your low ranks to die


We are not cow humpers, we are pangolin soup slurpers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Beefeatergin said:


> I don’t think so, judging by Indian searching habits you guys want younger
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.dec...escalates-after-lockdown-in-india-827602.html


We prefer those with comfort women skills as they are professionals

Chinese massage parlors here seems to be full of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> We prefer those with comfort women skills as they are professionals


So you use Indian kids as comfort women that’s quite fucked up you pedo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> We are not cow humpers, we are pangolin soup slurpers


Yet Here you are humping a cow
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ind...rrested-for-having-unnatural-sex-4078628/amp/


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Beefeatergin said:


> So you use Indian kids as comfort women that’s quite fucked up you pedo



Don't get triggered, all Indians think you are handsome




Beefeatergin said:


> Yet Here you are humping a cow
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ind...rrested-for-having-unnatural-sex-4078628/amp/


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> Don't get triggered, all Indians think you are handsome



too bad you’ll settle for kids you pedo ****


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Beefeatergin said:


> too bad you’ll settle for kids you pedo ****





Beefeatergin said:


> I think this is more your alley
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/ma...ims-it-is-the-reincarnation-of-his-dead-wife/


Don't go Nanking over me now

Remember you are handsome


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> Don't go Nanking over me now
> 
> Remember you are handsome


I think this is more your alley
https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/ma...ims-it-is-the-reincarnation-of-his-dead-wife/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

faithfulguy said:


> without evidence, you can make India soldiers killed 100, 1000, 1 lak, 1 mil, 1 cro, or whatever Indian unit pleases you. The thing is, Indians like you are making all these claims without evidence.


Well, PLA was hit very badly. Otherwise how come they are agreeing for talks and pull back. It is pretty obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, PLA was hit very badly. Otherwise how come they are agreeing for talks and pull back. It is pretty obvious.


The lac moved westward 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/wap.bus...n-troops-further-from-lac-120070900008_1.html


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, PLA was hit very badly. Otherwise how come they are agreeing for talks and pull back. It is pretty obvious.





Beefeatergin said:


> And you believe you invented the internet
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/hindus-invented-internet-9-000-years-ago-minister-says-c8rxrlzhs


Chinese soldiers can't be hit, they have spells which make them immune to harm from projectiles



> The Boxers were very superstitious, believing in spells and magic that would mean they were immune to western bullets and such incantations would be used to create a trance like state among the followers.



http://www.historyofwar.org/articles/wars_boxer.html#:~:text=On one side of the,uan or Righteous Harmonious Fists.&text=The Boxers were very superstitious,like state among the followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Beefeatergin said:


> The lac moved westward
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/wap.bus...n-troops-further-from-lac-120070900008_1.html


Was that PLA objective for this intrusion?


----------



## Beefeatergin

Syama Ayas said:


> Chinese soldiers can't be hit, they have spells which make them immune to harm from projectiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.historyofwar.org/articles/wars_boxer.html#:~:text=On one side of the,uan or Righteous Harmonious Fists.&text=The Boxers were very superstitious,like state among the followers.



And you believe you invented the internet
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/hindus-invented-internet-9-000-years-ago-minister-says-c8rxrlzhs


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Was that PLA objective for this intrusion?


To route Indian forces which they achieved when 20 Indian soldiers died and 60 surrendered without fighting


----------



## SuperStar20

Beefeatergin said:


> And you believe you invented the internet
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/hindus-invented-internet-9-000-years-ago-minister-says-c8rxrlzhs


Well it could be possible, India has continuation 5000yr civilization. 30 yrs ago, If any body talked about internet how we use now, no one would have believed.


----------



## SuperStar20

Beefeatergin said:


> To route Indian forces which they achieved when 20 Indian soldiers died and 60 surrendered without fighting


And lost 100+ cute little boys in that process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Well it could be possible, India has continuation 5000yr civilization. 30 yrs ago, If any body talked about internet how we use now, no one would have believed.


You can make up stories about inventing internet or causing casualties or shooting down f 16, but you’ll never have the bobs and vagene to back yourself up


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> And lost 100+ cute little boys in that process.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-returns-indian-troops-captured-in-deadly-clash-11592579035
LOL. Indian humiliation.


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> And lost 100+ cute little boys in that process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> And lost 100+ cute little boys in that process.


Did you get that from 9000 year old internet from your 5000 year civilization. Indian math sure is funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Beefeatergin said:


> You can make up stories about inventing internet or causing casualties or shooting down f 16, but you’ll never have the bobs and vagene to back yourself up


Well you are derailing this thread. Stick to the topic. There are so many things in this world, You can't prove or deny those things.


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Well you are derailing this thread. Stick to the topic. There are so many things in this world, You can't prove or deny those things.


Like you can’t prove you caused any casualties at all. What you can’t deny is that Indians were routed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Well you are derailing this thread. Stick to the topic. There are so many things in this world, You can't prove or deny those things.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040499683201025


----------



## SuperStar20

Beefeatergin said:


> Like you can’t prove you caused any casualties at all. What you can’t deny is that Indians were routed


Well, we have something, that is reason PLA agreeing for talk and pulling back.


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, we have something, that is reason PLA agreeing for talk and pulling back.


China still holding territory they captured and India retreated further back and demanding April 5 lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040499683201025


Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, we have something, that is reason PLA agreeing for talk and pulling back.


India and China are both pulling back back 2km,creating a buffer zone extending into non disputed Indian territory. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


Because we felt sorry 20 we're killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

GamoAccu said:


> View attachment 657267


Yet they can't admit 60 got captured.


----------



## Beefeatergin

SuperStar20 said:


> Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


I wonder what price modi had to pay where he can’t even name China as the adversary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


Haha. It was Russia that helped India to get the INDIAN POWs back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


So humiliating. 20 Indian soldiers died+ 3 more died later, 60 Indian soldiers captured, 50 were released a day later, 10 more including a Colonel and 2 majors were released 3 days later, and 76 Indian injured. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> Haha. It was Russia that helped India to get the INDIAN POWs back.


ok lets agree. why pull back? what is the reason?


----------



## Feng Leng

SuperStar20 said:


> ok lets agree. why pull back? what is the reason?


LMFAO

40 days after bloodshed, Indian Army fighting vehicles pull back from Galwan flashpoint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Feng Leng said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 40 days after bloodshed, Indian Army fighting vehicles pull back from Galwan flashpoint



Article says pull back is mutual.
So, what is the LMFAO about?

Oh wait, you think only india has pulled back and PLA is still there wearing invisible suits - don't ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

pothead said:


> Article says pull back is mutual.
> So, what is the LMFAO about?
> 
> Oh wait, you think only india has pulled back and PLA is still there wearing invisible suits - don't ya?



Sir, I knew that my grasp of English language is bad.
But after reading posts form some of Chinese member, I'm feeling better.

I've always failed to comprehend why do some of the penny hoarder bots suck at one task given to them.

PS: this thread has lived too long to be alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> Article says pull back is mutual.
> So, what is the LMFAO about?
> 
> Oh wait, you think only india has pulled back and PLA is still there wearing invisible suits - don't ya?


You are pulling back on your own territory LMFAO

Your Surinder Modi just handed the territory over LMFAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SuperStar20 said:


> Have you ever wondered, why PLA returned Indian soldiers, agreeing for talks and pulling back?


because they can not injustice with poor indians anymore . they have already did so much wrong with poor indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> Article says pull back is mutual.
> So, what is the LMFAO about?
> 
> Oh wait, you think only india has pulled back and PLA is still there wearing invisible suits - don't ya?


Yes mutual pullback 2km into indn soil. Lolol. Surinder is surely tactical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GamoAccu

India's retaliation for their dead soldiers.
https://www.wionews.com/india-news/...ricts-import-of-colour-television-sets-317280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Back to the topic please - which is not Tiananmen Square, Covid numbers or slums.*


----------



## sms

Nilgiri said:


> Its the same people measuring?
> 
> China says pretty much 0 ppl died in Tienanmen meat pieing....everyone else says different.
> 
> We need one common set of ppl analyzing and measuring...but China too scared....even severely punished the first doctors in China that said something is going on.
> 
> So China is basically written off in credibility on this matter too. No one gives a crap what number it claims for itself.





Feng Leng said:


> LMFAO who cares how you decide to delude yourself? You don't need to explain it to me. Just keep spreading the covid-19 around in USA and India please



these are all off topic posts! It's time that this thread should be put to rest.


It seems some posters are going back to Red book SOP..
- when you are in tight spot bring up slum
- When you do not understand - talk about nukes
- when you are out witted - bring skin color
- if some one talk about freedom - raise concern about IQs
- when some one ask about military strategy - bring D- FGHIJK.. XYZ
- If some one bring data/ stats / facts - post approved pictures and praise each other


----------



## bolo

Han Patriot said:


> Ahhh yes the skinny baby sikh who killed 13 soldiers bare handed. Lolololol. Only an imbecile will believe that. Lol


I believe it. I saw Super Singham took on five mean men in a jeep while the patriotic music was playing. The way he pounced men. It was scary. The men bounced like pinballs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

bolo said:


> I believe it. I saw Singham took on five mean men in a jeep. The way he pounced men. It was scary.


Well, He killed 30 talibans. walk in the park with midget PLA.
https://www.businessinsider.com/gurkha-dipprasad-pun-took-out-30-taliban-2016-5


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, He killed 30 talibans. walk in the park with midget PLA.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/gurkha-dipprasad-pun-took-out-30-taliban-2016-5


And you believed that. Lolol


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> And you believed that. Lolol


*Gurkha who repelled Taliban attack gets bravery medal*
.
Compare Taliban with cute midget PLA.


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> *Gurkha who repelled Taliban attack gets bravery medal*
> .
> Compare Taliban with cute midget PLA.


Taliban should teach the Indian Army how to fight ... the Sikhs and Gurkhas can hold their own but the rest of the Indian army cannot fight at all as shown in Galwan.


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> *Gurkha who repelled Taliban attack gets bravery medal*
> .
> Compare Taliban with cute midget PLA.


According to Indian media mate. Lol. Gurkhas and Sikhs are good fighters, yindoos? I don't think so, underfed malnourished ppl.

Midget? I don't think stunted yindoos are that tall mate.


----------



## Figaro

Han Patriot said:


> According to Indian media mate. Lol. Gurkhas and Sikhs are good fighters, yindoos? I don't think so, underfed malnourished ppl.


The Gurkhas and Sikhs are the only two groups holding the Indian army up. We have to give credit where credit is due. The Indian Army would even be a combat force if it weren't for them.


----------



## Nilgiri

Figaro said:


> Taliban should teach the Indian Army how to fight ... the Sikhs and Gurkhas can hold their own but the rest of the Indian army cannot fight at all as shown in Galwan.



Really we dont need to hear any more from the turkey-shoot outside of Hanoi types... @cochine and @Viva_Viet can fill you in on the details.

....especially the types that ran off to daddy US and spread their lamesauce BS from there....using US flags only like a you know what.

We got to Dhaka, and we know which units of ours were involved in the thickest of that fighting (hint: not sikhs or gurkhas).

Something your lot will never achieve anywhere in a war of actual scale....just too weak, cowardly and overall useless.

Get lost.


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> The Gurkhas and Sikhs are the only two groups holding the Indian army up. We have to give credit where credit is due. The Indian Army would even be a combat force if it weren't for them.


Sikhs are of the same stock of people with Pakistani Punjabis. Good fighters but wrong cause. Gurkhas are good too, that's why the Indian Army put them on the front lines, your average yindoo would have buckled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> Sikhs are of the same stock of people with Pakistani Punjabis. Good fighters but wrong cause. Gurkhas are good too, that's why the Indian Army put them on the front lines, your average yindoo would have buckled.


Does not matter, We all are Indian.


----------



## Nilgiri

SuperStar20 said:


> Does not matter, We all are Indian.



Yes, we are not uncle joe's human wave mercernaries.

Now their "leader" can't even stand being compared to winnie the pooh (even in friendly way)....

lol, these folks with such a pathetic wimp of a leader want to be taken seriously.


----------



## sms

Nilgiri said:


> Yes, we are not uncle joe's human wave mercernaries.
> 
> Now their "leader" can't even stand being compared to winnie the pooh (even in friendly way)....
> 
> lol, these folks with such a pathetic wimp of a leader want to be taken seriously.



Sir, I love Pooh and feeling very offended by your comparison of adorable Pooh with some one not worthy.
Nation want to know, how could you do that?


----------



## pothead

This is hilarious,
The fake Americans, Europeans getting triggered by the utter incompetency of CCP & Xitler.

Hold on, Don't these CCP trolls claim China is better than heaven?
Wonder why most Chinese would gladly sell China for pennies to settle in foreign countries.
Anyone know where Emperor Xitler daughter studied?

China is at best a third world country whose citizens desperately want to get out of China.
All this facade and irrational behavior now is because CCP is on it's last gasp and Emperor Xitler is very aware that his neck is inches away from chopping block - literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

@Nilgiri
Thank for you mentioned me to here.

related to the Galwan border provocation, chinese has habitat to do this from long time ago. in 1969, Chinese PLA do the same provocative actin against Soviet Union.

Its shameful for low educated Chinese.

Soviet-China border in 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

sms said:


> Sir, I love Pooh and feeling very offended by your comparison of adorable Pooh with some one not worthy.
> Nation want to know, how could you do that?



Yes the fault lies with their leader (and us humans in general), not with wonderful Pooh. I am not comparing them myself, I am talking about a response among the silly types to a innocuous comparison that was made in jest.

I wouldn't worry about Pooh in all of that...

Robin: If ever there is a tomorrow... when we are not together, there is something you must remember...

Pooh: ...and what might that be, Christopher Robin?

Robin: _You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem and smarter than you think!_


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Does not matter, We all are Indian.


Yup and they are shouting Khalistan. One PM got gunned down, how much more do you need to realise these people want freedom.


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> This is hilarious,
> The fake Americans, Europeans getting triggered by the utter incompetency of CCP & Xitler.
> 
> Hold on, Don't these CCP trolls claim China is better than heaven?
> Wonder why most Chinese would gladly sell China for pennies to settle in foreign countries.
> Anyone know where Emperor Xitler daughter studied?
> 
> China is at best a third world country whose citizens desperately want to get out of China.
> All this facade and irrational behavior now is because CCP is on it's last gasp and Emperor Xitler is very aware that his neck is inches away from chopping block - literally.


Hey we are poor humble country onlee. Since when were we a supapowa? Xi's daughter went to harvard and we use Boeing jets, but doesn't mean we need to bend down to every amrikan demands like India right? It's pretty humiliating Modi needs to fly to Washington to ask for permission for this and that bhai. Freedom my arse. Gandhi fought for real freedom and now look at poodle Modi.


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Yes the fault lies with their leader (and us humans in general), not with wonderful Pooh. I am not comparing them myself, I am talking about a response among the silly types to a innocuous comparison that was made in jest.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Pooh in all of that...
> 
> Robin: If ever there is a tomorrow... when we are not together, there is something you must remember...
> 
> Pooh: ...and what might that be, Christopher Robin?
> 
> Robin: _You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem and smarter than you think!_


The moment pooh is mentioned, you know they lost tremendously in Galwan. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Han Patriot said:


> Yup and they are shouting Khalistan. One PM got gunned down, how much more do you need to realise these people want freedom.


Still the sikh killed 11 PLA, That only matters. Don't derail this thread.
For your information Manmohan singh is Sikh.
No one answered me the question. Why did PLA pulled back from LAC.


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Still the sikh killed 11 PLA, That only matters. Don't derail this thread.
> For your information Manmohan singh is Sikh.
> No one answered me the question. Why did PLA pulled back from LAC.


Can you please provide a NON-INDIAN source from well known and respected Reuters, AP News, BBC, New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, Japanese NHK news, etc that support your claim?


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> Can you please provide a NON-INDIAN source from well known and respected Reuters, AP News, BBC, New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, Japanese NHK news, etc that support your claim?


Well, China is tight lipped entire episode. All the info in this thread is from Indian source.
If you are from kung flu land/cheerleader, then you pick and choose some news from Indian twitter handler.

From GT, I found following link
*China, India complete troops disengagement in most border locations: FM*
*https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1195901.shtml*


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, China is tight lipped entire episode. All the info in this thread is from Indian source.
> If you are from kung flu land/cheerleader, then you pick and choose some news from Indian twitter handler.
> 
> From GT, I found following link
> *China, India complete troops disengagement in most border locations: FM*
> *https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1195901.shtml*


Only humiliated Indians are obsessed with Global Times. I was asking a NON-INDIAN credible and respected well known FOREIGN news media that support your claim. Are you one of those LOW IQ Indians that only watch propaganda from Indian Bollywood news media?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> Still the sikh killed 11 PLA, That only matters. Don't derail this thread.
> For your information Manmohan singh is Sikh.
> No one answered me the question. Why did PLA pulled back from LAC.


I thought that guy killed 16 small Chinese soldiers, why'd it get scaled back to 11? 

On a more serious note : what are you smoking?


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> I thought that guy killed 16 small Chinese soldiers, why'd it get scaled back to 11?
> 
> On a more serious note : what are you smoking?


Good news if it is 16, I will update my records.


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> Only humiliated Indians are obsessed with Global Times. I was asking a NON-INDIAN credible and respected well known FOREIGN news media that support your claim. Are you one of those LOW IQ Indians that only watch propaganda from Indian Bollywood news media?


Well, since you have high IQ, why don't you answer the reason behind PLA pull back.
Are you also from kung flu land?


----------



## GamoAccu

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, since you have high IQ, why don't you answer the reason behind PLA pull back.
> Are you also from kung flu land?


Sorry but I wasn't the one that made a claim about something but you are. Don't try to divert to a different topic when you can't answer a basic question about a credible foreign source.


----------



## SuperStar20

GamoAccu said:


> Sorry but I wasn't the one that made a claim about something but you are. Don't try to divert to a different topic when you can't answer a basic question about a credible foreign source.


I think you earned your two 5..cents. Enough for your IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

SuperStar20 said:


> I think you earned your two 5..cents. Enough for your IQ.


One who believes that a Indian soldier single handedly killed 11 to 16 Chinese soldiers in hand to hand combat should really not be questioning someone else's IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Figaro said:


> One who believes that a Indian soldier single handedly killed 11 to 16 Chinese soldiers in hand to hand combat should really not be questioning someone else's IQ



Why not.... nathu la, hanoi gate and ussuri island are replete with such stories. 

Not to mention several citations given in the korean war. Turks, Canadians and Americans to name a few...make for some good reading of what the PLA actually is in the end.

Badly trained and badly motivated human wave fodder types really are awful (even with weapons, so forget hand to hand) once you deal with the spearhead commisar bully types and any lingering skirmisher types behind them.


----------



## SuperStar20

Figaro said:


> One who believes that a Indian soldier single handedly killed 11 to 16 Chinese soldiers in hand to hand combat should really not be questioning someone else's IQ


Well, I gave you recent example
https://www.businessinsider.com/gurkha-dipprasad-pun-took-out-30-taliban-2016-5


----------



## PakFactor

SuperStar20 said:


> Well, I gave you recent example
> https://www.businessinsider.com/gurkha-dipprasad-pun-took-out-30-taliban-2016-5



Theirs a difference in fighting Taliban and a trained Chinese soldier backed by arms.


----------



## SuperStar20

PakFactor said:


> Theirs a difference in fighting Taliban and a trained Chinese soldier backed by arms.


Sikh attacked them with Kirpan.


----------



## PakFactor

SuperStar20 said:


> Sikh attacked them with Kirpan.



Next your going to tell me it was a Meteor version of the Kirpan


----------



## SuperStar20

PakFactor said:


> Next your going to tell me it was a Meteor version of the Kirpan


Sikhs kirpan is deadly like Gurkha's kukri.


----------



## pothead

PLA has glorious history of running away from every battle,
A proud representation for Chinese people.


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> PLA has glorious history of running away from every battle,
> A proud representation for Chinese people.


How did this hold up in 1962?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SuperStar20 said:


> Still the sikh killed 11 PLA, That only matters. Don't derail this thread.
> For your information Manmohan singh is Sikh.
> No one answered me the question. Why did PLA pulled back from LAC.


Yup baby sikh killed 11 alright. In your fantasies mate... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> PLA has glorious history of running away from every battle,
> A proud representation for Chinese people.


Running away yet we are occupying 60sqkm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Why not.... nathu la, hanoi gate and ussuri island are replete with such stories.
> 
> Not to mention several citations given in the korean war. Turks, Canadians and Americans to name a few...make for some good reading of what the PLA actually is in the end.
> 
> Badly trained and badly motivated human wave fodder types really are awful (even with weapons, so forget hand to hand) once you deal with the spearhead commisar bully types and any lingering skirmisher types behind them.


I wonder what happened in 1962..lol


----------



## Nilgiri

Han Patriot said:


> I wonder what happened in 1962..lol



Soldiers caught unawares (and arguably recklessly pushed there under bad assumptions) by far larger organised and then concentrated force that overwhelmed by same human wave tactics.

You would have easily gotten to Pusan in short order too if US for example had some smattering of troops put there and just told to defend for a war that most likely wouldnt come.

Its ok, you learn from it and Nathu La later as required. I mean after that:

_We're driving to Dhaka bois, gonna do something or just watch yer iron-bro get this stuff actioned permanently?

Ah thats right, thats what we thought.

Oh you want to do the same in Hanoi now....geeeee that didnt look so great guys. Viets aint leaving Cambodia even... Try again?_


----------



## Beast

Nilgiri said:


> _
> Oh you want to do the same in Hanoi now....geeeee that didnt look so great guys. Viets aint leaving Cambodia even... Try again?_



They did left, in 1989 and Vietnam signed a land peace treaty with Chinese to settle all land dispute. 

Why would Vietnam left cambodia and signed peace treaty with Chinese if they have the upper hand?

And the fact, even US and French got defeat by Vietnam. Nothing to worry about. If substitute with US with India..Vietnam can easily over run the whole India army with a division easily


----------



## Beast

pothead said:


> PLA has glorious history of running away from every battle,
> A proud representation for Chinese people.







You mean Indian soldiers? Video and hard fact don't lie. Sad to see Indian has reduced to state of telling lies and self glorification to seek mental stability.


----------



## Nilgiri

Beast said:


> They did left, in 1989 and Vietnam signed a land peace treaty with Chinese to settle all land dispute.
> 
> Why would Vietnam left cambodia and signed peace treaty with Chinese if they have the upper hand?
> 
> And the fact, even US and French got defeat by Vietnam. Nothing to worry about. If substitute with US with India..Vietnam can easily over run the whole India army with a division easily



10 years later.... rather than right then as China stupidly announced as objective for its "punishment" that it ended up punishing itself on.

@cochine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Nilgiri said:


> 10 years later.... rather than right then as China stupidly announced as objective for its "punishment" that it ended up punishing itself on.
> 
> @cochine


What different it makes? Objective achieved. 

Unlike some who after from 1962 still haven turn the table yet until now. Maybe you want to be like pothead and claim Chinese soldiers has tradition of running away from battle to self delude yourself?

Want me to show you again the real 1962 video footage of who run away from battle field ?


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> You mean Indian soldiers? Video and hard fact don't lie. Sad to see Indian has reduced to state of telling lies and self glorification to seek mental stability.



These are the most iconic images of each military throughout history :

United States





Russia




India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Beast said:


> claim Chinese soldiers has tradition of running away from battle to self delude yourself?



Where is that a claim? Have you even read a basic analysis of the Korean war? The citations of what Chinese PLA was like when the human wave application was figured out?

A bully might get its way from time to time if it can present sufficient forces to bear to overwhelm...using its larger evil craft of nutcase extremist logic that was present in Mao (who exported grain while starving his citizens to cannibals)

It is exposed as a bully (and a bad one) when the better forces actually are present in number to counter.

We see it each and every time.

Now we similarly see you lot make threads about Taiwan coz that lady upsets you....and you do nothing that you lot promised in dozens of threads and thousands of typical chest-thump spam replies. 

Literally a renegade part of your own country you say....and no guts to deal with it. CCP is very different to you keyboard warrior chumps lmao....you guys can be as stupid and blabbing as you want....there is no limit....the Chinese opera is all yours to perform here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Figaro said:


> India



Nah the most iconic one is one that actually happened in Dhaka lol. You can ask your iron bros (that you didnt help coz of the buttkicking you got at Nathu La you still were bleeding from) about it .

Its why we actually have a surrender document (very much like US, Soviets)....whereas CCP has...yep you guessed it.... zilch.

Human wave types are silly chickens in the end you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> 10 years later.... rather than right then as China stupidly announced as objective for its "punishment" that it ended up punishing itself on.
> 
> @cochine



PLA did suffer heavier loss than it anticipated in its 1979 war with Vietnam, but Chinese did achieve their strategical goal which was to prevent Viets from annexing entire Indo-China, including Cambodia, Laos and part of Thailand, to form Dai Vietnam. So called "Punishment" was only part of PR to help US' vent its fury on VC from which it just suffered a humiliated lose a few years back.

Vietnam is a smaller enamy that many Chinese respect because their fighting spirit, but the same can't be said about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> How did this hold up in 1962?



They did run away,
Or do you think PLA is still in Arunachal Pradesh?

Like I said, the glorious history of PLA running away is legendary.
You know the 3 letter running joke in UN peace keeping mission is? PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

pothead said:


> They did run away,
> Or do you think PLA is still in Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Like I said, the glorious history of PLA running away is legendary.
> You know the 3 letter running joke in UN peace keeping mission is? PLA


Do you not know what a unilateral ceasefire and withdraw is?


----------



## pothead

Figaro said:


> Do you not know what a unilateral ceasefire and withdraw is?



Fancy words for "running away"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

pothead said:


> Fancy words for "running away"...




LOL, being Indian and being invincible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Dungeness said:


> LOL, being Indian and being invincible!



We are not CCP,
We don't have illusions about mortality as well as limitations...

yaa, you call yourselves Dragons, talk about grounded in reality lol..


----------



## Dungeness

pothead said:


> We are not CCP,
> We don't have illusions about mortality as well as limitations...
> 
> yaa, you call yourselves Dragons, talk about grounded in reality lol..




Maybe you with your mindset are just the part reasons that India is only 1/5 China's size?


----------



## Feng Leng

pothead said:


> That's not what my 4 Chinese girl friends told me..


It's five. You forgot the thumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

Indians still arguing!!

crazy creatures its like they have no shame! cowards gave away their territory and fighting on internet!


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Soldiers caught unawares (and arguably recklessly pushed there under bad assumptions) by far larger organised and then concentrated force that overwhelmed by same human wave tactics.
> 
> You would have easily gotten to Pusan in short order too if US for example had some smattering of troops put there and just told to defend for a war that most likely wouldnt come.
> 
> Its ok, you learn from it and Nathu La later as required. I mean after that:
> 
> _We're driving to Dhaka bois, gonna do something or just watch yer iron-bro get this stuff actioned permanently?
> 
> Ah thats right, thats what we thought.
> 
> Oh you want to do the same in Hanoi now....geeeee that didnt look so great guys. Viets aint leaving Cambodia even... Try again?_


So what's stopping you now? Excuses excuses, we just took over 60sqkm,killed 20 captured 60 and all you do is boast? Don't you think it's humiliating creating buffer zones 2km inside Indian soil? Lol

Nilgiri you are better than this, don't be the typical boastful Indian with zero substance.


----------



## Han Patriot

Feng Leng said:


> It's five. You forgot the thumb.


Lol. You know they lost big time when they start counting fingers. Lol


----------



## Han Patriot

pothead said:


> They did run away,
> Or do you think PLA is still in Arunachal Pradesh?
> 
> Like I said, the glorious history of PLA running away is legendary.
> You know the 3 letter running joke in UN peace keeping mission is? PLA


You can only run when you get chased away. We went back because of a stretched logictical line, then black rats came crawling back. Lol


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> PLA did suffer heavier loss than it anticipated in its 1979 war with Vietnam, but Chinese did achieve their strategical goal which was to prevent Viets from annexing entire Indo-China, including Cambodia, Laos and part of Thailand, to form Dai Vietnam. So called "Punishment" was only part of PR to help US' vent its fury on VC from which it just suffered a humiliated lose a few years back.
> 
> Vietnam is a smaller enamy that many Chinese respect because their fighting spirit, but the same can't be said about India.



Why would we care about who you "respect" or don't? You have long proven you have no self-repsect under CCP....idolizing the one "leader" that killed by far most of your people than anyone else (japan's deep excursion was picnic in comparison)... in the likely 10's of millions.

It is shown in this forum in little bits, when the specific sustained language (unthinkable for pretty much any other set of opponents here) comes out for Vietnamese (@cochine and @Viva_Viet have seen the depths of such) or Turkish posters (@T-123456 and many others seen the worst there) increasingly.

...or when your feng leng types start all kind of nonsensical desperate degenerate threats (towards your "iron brothers") in threads about the chinese-run kidnap+marriage scams...as though any criticism there is a full on attack on the glolious CCP and fatherland itself.

So any respect you claim to have (esp speaking for CCP) for anyone else is kind of laughable.

It is much better to learn what you are, enact that understanding to test it in Nathu La...and simply achieve concrete fear based on it.....as evidenced later when you sit back simply hissing from other side of the peaks (even with daddy US nixon goading you to do something) when "South Tibet" claim is there for the easy taking (according to you lot) as we dealt with your claimed iron bro just below it....and frankly called your bluff/threats/waaah and got the final chickening out when the chips come on table for war of actual consequence.

I.e actually accomplish an objective that shown today on the map and flags.... it is quite unlike the Hanoi whataboutism/face saving you guys got addicted to. Fighting large scale wars is just not your cup of tea....unless I guess when you are fighting yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> Why would we care about who you "respect" or don't? You have long proven you have no self-repsect under CCP....idolizing the one "leader" that killed by far most of your people than anyone else (japan's deep excursion was picnic in comparison)... in the likely 10's of millions.
> 
> It is shown in this forum in little bits, when the specific sustained language (unthinkable for pretty much any other set of opponents here) comes out for Vietnamese (@cochine and @Viva_Viet have seen the depths of such) or Turkish posters (@T-123456 and many others seen the worst there) increasingly.
> 
> ...or when your feng leng types start all kind of nonsensical desperate degenerate threats (towards your "iron brothers") in threads about the chinese-run kidnap+marriage scams...as though any criticism there is a full on attack on the glolious CCP and fatherland itself.
> 
> So any respect you claim to have (esp speaking for CCP) for anyone else is kind of laughable.
> 
> It is much better to learn what you are, enact that understanding to test it in Nathu La...and simply achieve concrete fear based on it.....as evidenced later when you sit back simply hissing from other side of the peaks (even with daddy US nixon goading you to do something) when "South Tibet" claim is there for the easy taking (according to you lot) as we dealt with your claimed iron bro just below it....and frankly called your bluff/threats/waaah and got the final chickening out when the chips come on table for war of actual consequence.
> 
> I.e actually accomplish an objective that shown today on the map and flags.... it is quite unlike the Hanoi whataboutism/face saving you guys got addicted to. Fighting large scale wars is just not your cup of tea....unless I guess when you are fighting yourselves.



I thought you would be more insightful than those regular Indian keyboard warriors, but you started this same old regular rants, borrowed from cold war brainwashing training class and western propoganda, lots of key strokes for nothing meaningful. I guess I was wrong. Nice talking to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Nilgiri said:


> Why would we care about who you "respect" or don't? You have long proven you have no self-repsect under CCP....idolizing the one "leader" that killed by far most of your people than anyone else (japan's deep excursion was picnic in comparison)... in the likely 10's of millions.
> 
> It is shown in this forum in little bits, when the specific sustained language (unthinkable for pretty much any other set of opponents here) comes out for Vietnamese (@cochine and @Viva_Viet have seen the depths of such) or Turkish posters (@T-123456 and many others seen the worst there) increasingly.
> 
> ...or when your feng leng types start all kind of nonsensical desperate degenerate threats (towards your "iron brothers") in threads about the chinese-run kidnap+marriage scams...as though any criticism there is a full on attack on the glolious CCP and fatherland itself.
> 
> So any respect you claim to have (esp speaking for CCP) for anyone else is kind of laughable.
> 
> It is much better to learn what you are, enact that understanding to test it in Nathu La...and simply achieve concrete fear based on it.....as evidenced later when you sit back simply hissing from other side of the peaks (even with daddy US nixon goading you to do something) when "South Tibet" claim is there for the easy taking (according to you lot) as we dealt with your claimed iron bro just below it....and frankly called your bluff/threats/waaah and got the final chickening out when the chips come on table for war of actual consequence.
> 
> I.e actually accomplish an objective that shown today on the map and flags.... it is quite unlike the Hanoi whataboutism/face saving you guys got addicted to. Fighting large scale wars is just not your cup of tea....unless I guess when you are fighting yourselves.


I really dont understand why you keep quoting these trolls,i really dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Feng Leng said:


> It's five. You forgot the thumb.


Amazing 


Dungeness said:


> I thought you would be more insightful than those regular Indian keyboard warriors, but you started this same old regular rants, borrowed from cold war brainwashing training class and western propoganda, lots of key strokes for nothing meaningful. I guess I was wrong. Nice talking to you.


The degradation of Nigirl from being a very respected Indian poster to one who frequently resorts to flame baiting/personal attacks has been regrettable to witness. Perhaps so many years of anti-India trolls on PDF has finally gotten to him. After all there is only so much pressure one can take . Everyone who says something positive about the Chinese is immediately termed a CCP lackey/bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

Dungeness said:


> I thought you would be more insightful than those regular Indian keyboard warriors, but you started this same old regular rants, borrowed from cold war brainwashing training class and western propoganda, lots of key strokes for nothing meaningful. I guess I was wrong. Nice talking to you.


Give them time to nurse their bruised ego and SHATTERED SUPA POWA DREAMS.
It must be devastating for Indians to have a 1, 2 knockout.
First blow by Pakistan on Feb 2019, and then a humiliating Galwan walloping by China.
*
Fortunate that they just rant rabidly on forum instead of committing suicide*.
Wise to let them drown in their sorrows and erupt into rabid fits every now and then.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Figaro said:


> Amazing
> 
> The degradation of Nigirl from being a very respected Indian poster to one who frequently resorts to flame baiting/personal attacks has been regrettable to witness. Perhaps so many years of anti-India trolls on PDF has finally gotten to him. After all there is only so much pressure one can take . Everyone who says something positive about the Chinese is immediately termed a CCP lackey/bot.




I noticed that too. He used to be a lot more rational, head and shoulders above the most of PDF Indians. Nowdays he is readily ganging up with anybody trolling China, be him American, Turk, Viet, Bengali, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Figaro said:


> Amazing
> 
> The degradation of Nigirl from being a very respected Indian poster to one who frequently resorts to flame baiting/personal attacks has been regrettable to witness. Perhaps so many years of anti-India trolls on PDF has finally gotten to him. After all there is only so much pressure one can take . Everyone who says something positive about the Chinese is immediately termed a CCP lackey/bot.


Yes unfortunately. He used to be more Joe Shearer but recently has gone Feng Leng. What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

bolo said:


> Yes unfortunately. He used to be more Joe Shearer but recently has gone Feng Leng. What happened?


As I said, there is only so much the human mind can take


----------



## Dungeness

bolo said:


> Yes unfortunately. He used to be more Joe Shearer but recently has gone Feng Leng. What happened?



I guess the deep disapointment with Modi's India. He had a high hope for Modi ji a few years back, thought Modi was India's own Deng Xiaoping, and India was finally on track to be the equal of China. But look the state of affairs now, Indians can't fight Chinese soldiers, and can't even fight "China Virus". So China is the one to hate. Honestly, I can even taste his frustration, the resentment and the hopelessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Dungeness said:


> I guess the deep disapointment with Modi's India. He had a high hope for Modi ji a few years back, thought Modi was India's own Deng Xiaoping, and India was finally on track to be the equal of China. But look the state of affairs now, Indians can't fight Chinese soldiers, and can't even fight "China Virus". So China is the one to hate.


India cannot fight the China military, economy, diplomacy, technology, and VIRUS


----------



## Nilgiri

Ah they have again moved on to the predictable groupthink-projected gaslighting.

Its _you_ that's changed and "degraded".....but us?...no! never! perish the thought!  

*Assert, demand conformity, non-conformity must be gaslighted or worse (depending on subject), proceed back to step 1 as required*

Seen it way too many times already in just last few weeks from same ole same ole. 

At least find a more creative approach....you might stumble on a valid, meaningful, "breakout" one totally by chance. 

The chop in the waters outside the thought-lagoon is just fine for most part especially if you learn good seafaring...but you actually have to dare to head out there in first place for that.

So at least try venture out there (with all your time and effort you put in lagoon circling)...where there is actually stuff of worth out there rather than same ole same ole kiddy pool antics (forget lagoon with some of you lot)....

_*mommy mommy he splashed meeee waaah*...*he's turning into a meanie waaaaah*.... _

Bully victimhood was funny at the start to watch....but now its inevitably cringey from overuse.

@Joe Shearer @Vergennes @T-123456 @Hamartia Antidote @KAL-EL


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> PLA did suffer heavier loss than it anticipated in its 1979 war with Vietnam, but Chinese did achieve their strategical goal which was to prevent Viets from annexing entire Indo-China, including Cambodia, Laos and part of Thailand, to form Dai Vietnam. So called "Punishment" was only part of PR to help US' vent its fury on VC from which it just suffered a humiliated lose a few years back.
> 
> Vietnam is a smaller enamy that many Chinese respect because their fighting spirit, but the same can't be said about India.



This sounds very familiar. China achieved her strategic goal by preventing someone else from achieving HER strategic goal.

Have you been talking to your anyone in the neighbourhood lately? Some people borrow everything good from outside - rockets, nuclear technology, tanks, anti-tank recoilless rifles, planes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> Maybe you with your mindset are just the part reasons that India is only 1/5 China's size?



What about an alternative? That India did not set out to undermine and conquer East Turkestan and Tibet? Check China's size without those two conquered nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> What about an alternative? That India did not set out to undermine and conquer East Turkestan and Tibet? Check China's size without those two conquered nations.



You misundersood, I did not mean the land mass of two countries, in which India is 1/3 of China's. 

China conquered Tibet and Xinjiang in Tang and Qing dynasty, back then there was no a country called India. As soon as India became a country in 1947, it set out to conquer 32 or soething Kingdoms, including Indian's open wound of last 70+ years, J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> This sounds very familiar. China achieved her strategic goal by preventing someone else from achieving HER strategic goal.
> 
> Have you been talking to your anyone in the neighbourhood lately? Some people borrow everything good from outside - rockets, nuclear technology, tanks, anti-tank recoilless rifles, planes.....



True, China did just that, whatelse you expect China to do? At least China did not divide any neighbouring country in half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Look Han Patriot....or should I call you Pan Hatriot?
> 
> You use the typical CCP blab and assert it as fact and expect some discussion to take place.
> 
> Sorry but, it is simply passed on to other eyes (if they haven't glazed over already) especially if they are neutral and impressionable, till you do better.
> 
> It is frankly disturbing how bad you CCP bots are at this, how you undermine your own desires and goals this way by your completely autistic predictable approach....i.e convince those you have already convinced long ago, project that as a win....all the while losing support among neutrals and then whine about that and double down on the stupid when results stack up from that.
> 
> But its the totalitarian mindset in operation after all. Its probably too late given the damage the CCP have done to your brains....so much so that you think its good instead of bad.


You talk so much, yet you haven't answered the most important question, Chinese Army is so incompetent, yet not a single brave Jawan dare to dislodge us. Lol. Cluck cluck cluck. 

It's simple, Indian Army knows very well how this will end if you go full kinetic. Panic buying shows it all


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Much glolious understanding by the CCP, such buddhist thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCP can stronkly take it anytime! Its just a kingdom like Sikkim ....muh Nathu la!


Since when was Sikkim Chinese? We have been sitting in Aksai Chin for the past 60 years. Where are you guys? 1962 scarred you guys badly it seems. Lol


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> "south tibet feelz" *stares at tawang* *hisses* does nothing....too scared...*hisses some more*
> 
> Muh kingdoms! Muh great dalai lama continuity plot!
> 
> *brings up J&K*
> 
> lmao!


AP was supposed to be exchanged for Aksai Chin but India was dumb enough to decline it. China was in no logistical way able to sustain our army there l, hence the withdrawal but black rats came back after we massacred them. Shameless. Lol


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Pan hate-riot is back and nggggghing as usual.
> 
> OK I'll check in on the autistic screeching buildup a bit later. Have fun in meantime little guys.


Calm down hero. You know for a fact India can't fight China let alone China and Pakistan on two fronts.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Dungeness said:


> As soon as India became a country in 1947, it set out to conquer 32 or soething Kingdoms, including Indian's open wound of last 70+ years, J&K.



Are you serious?


----------



## Dungeness

Joe Shearer said:


> When you raise points like these below, that seem so unreal when first read, is it that you expect that there will be no suspicion of loss of mental capacity?



I should have said India *conquered or "integrated" hundreds of princely states* after its independence, by hook or by crook, but my point stands. So what exactly is the point you are picking on? Or the comprehension of main point is getting tougher for you these days? 

India's unusual appetite for the land it has never owned comes with a heavy cost, in the form of its own nation building, hence India is only amount to 1/5 of China economically today, and there is no possibility to come close to China in the forseeable future. 

The problem India has is it doesn't know what problem India has.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Hate to be that guy but could the moderator maybe change the title? Photographic evidence proves that there were way more than 10 captives... Maybe that number x 10 is about right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## maverick1977

More


siegecrossbow said:


> Hate to be that guy but could the moderator maybe change the title? Photographic evidence proves that there were way more than 10 captives... Maybe that number x 10 is about right.
> 
> View attachment 791832



More like a full Platoon under captivity.. 50 to 60 men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

maverick1977 said:


> More
> 
> 
> More like a full Platoon under captivity.. 50 to 60 men


Did you mean platoon or patloon because the Indians have just dropped their patloons

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

Trango Towers said:


> Did you mean platoon or patloon because the Indians have just dropped their patloons



Not to tempt fate but I have a feeling that the PLA might have a photo of that actually happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

siegecrossbow said:


> Not to tempt fate but I have a feeling that the PLA might have a photo of that actually happening.


Can u imagine .... that would be bad.

Seriously though...I feel sorry for the average Indian soldier. 
Poor food
Poor training
Poor morale 
Poor accommodation
Poor leadership
Poor equipment
Poor maintenance 
Poor supply lines

And expected to keep India safe ....how

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Trango Towers said:


> Poor food
> Poor training
> Poor morale
> Poor accommodation
> Poor leadership
> Poor equipment
> Poor maintenance
> Poor supply lines


Worse, they become temporary African actors after kicked back home.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

Shotgunner51 said:


> Worse, they become temporary African actors after kicked back home.



Once you go black you never go back indeed!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## GiantPanda

siegecrossbow said:


> Once you go black you never go back indeed!



Most Indians are already as black as Africans.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

The IA planned the whole operation weeks in advance but the Chinese instigated this, am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

siegecrossbow said:


> Hate to be that guy but could the moderator maybe change the title? Photographic evidence proves that there were way more than 10 captives... Maybe that number x 10 is about right.
> 
> View attachment 791832



this single picture shows more than 10 kneeling and begging PLA for mercy while holding their fucking ears


----------



## iLION12345_1

The worst part for me is how quick Indians are to disown their own troops every time they get captured.

Can you imagine fighting for your country with meager salaries, barely any respect, improper food and clothing and then also being disowned whenever you lose or get captured.

It was the same when Abhinandan got shot down, they instantly started saying “IAF doesn’t allow facial hair like that so he isn’t our pilot”, it wasn’t until IAF finally confirmed that he was an Indian pilot did they believe it. Some hero he was to the Indians before that. Now the same people that were disowning him worship him like a Demigod.

It was the same when Yadav got captured. Took until India finally started fighting his case that they admitted he was even Indian. 

And now these guys, Indians are coming up with all sorts of excuses online, “his hair is 2cm longer”, “he has different colored boots”, “his patches are missing”. Just thinking of any way to disown the troops to avoid humiliation.

And then they wonder why the Indian defense forces have some of the highest desertion and suicide rates in the world. Good on Indian for owning its heroes, I hope they do that in an actual war too and see how long they last when every defeat and every POW is disowned.

The IA, IAF and IN don’t even disowned these guys themselves, because they know the truth, that these guys are indeed their own troops, but they can’t admit it out of utter humiliation. If they were indeed fake photos, don’t you think the IA would actually come forward and say that or try to prove it? Unless the IA likes to get humiliated, it’s the biggest proof that they are in-fact, Indians.

But then again, given IAs history in basically any conflict since 1947, the Indian top brass going “Someone is humiliating us again?! Great, we love that!” Wouldn’t be out of the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

iLION12345_1 said:


> The worst part for me is how quick Indians are to disown their own troops every time they get captured.
> 
> Can you imagine fighting for your country with meager salaries, barely any respect, improper food and clothing and then also being disowned whenever you lose or get captured.
> 
> It was the same when Abhinandan got shot down, they instantly started saying “IAF doesn’t allow facial hair like that so he isn’t our pilot”, it wasn’t until IAF finally confirmed that he was an Indian pilot did they believe it. Some hero he was to the Indians before that. Now the same people that were disowning him worship him like a Demigod.
> 
> It was the same when Yadav got captured. Took until India finally started fighting his case that they admitted he was even Indian.
> 
> And now these guys, Indians are coming up with all sorts of excuses online, “his hair is 2cm longer”, “he has different colored boots”, “his patches are missing”. Just thinking of any way to disown the troops to avoid humiliation.
> 
> And then they wonder why the Indian defense forces have some of the highest desertion and suicide rates in the world. Good on Indian for owning its heroes, I hope they do that in an actual war too and see how long they last when every defeat and every POW is disowned.
> 
> The IA, IAF and IN don’t even disowned these guys themselves, because they know the truth, that these guys are indeed their own troops, but they can’t admit it out of utter humiliation. If they were indeed fake photos, don’t you think the IA would actually come forward and say that or try to prove it? Unless the IA likes to get humiliated, it’s the biggest proof that they are in-fact, Indians.
> 
> But then again, given IAs history in basically any conflict since 1947, the Indian top brass going “Someone is humiliating us again?! Great, we love that!” Wouldn’t be out of the question.



disowning their own soldiers just show they are weak and hindu culture is dishonest and delusional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Maybe it is because of my poor English. But I just don't understand why supa Indian soliders' kneel down and hold their own ears in front of the PLA could be translated as "the own troops are motivated to rally together and resist the enemy's aggression"?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## lonelyman

lonelyman said:


> disowning their own soldiers just show they are weak and hindu culture is dishonest and delusional



pajeets continue shouting images are fake in their shitty forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GiantPanda said:


> Most Indians are already as black as Africans.








We waj kangj


----------



## siegecrossbow

Seems like there are some very large gaps in the report…









Operation Snow Leopard: Centre issues first detailed account of Galwan Valley violence


While conferring the Mahavir Chakra on Colonel Santosh Babu, the Government of India has issued the first detailed account of what happened between Indian and Chinese troops in Ladakh's Galwan Valley on June 15, 2020.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

